# July Mamas! 101 Due in 2015! ! 37 babies born 23 boys 14 girls <3



## dan-o

WEScroll down for everyone's due dates and babies birthdates as they arrive!!!! :happydance: 

Congratulations July Mammas!! :baby:

Please let me know your due date and/or baby's birthdate and I will add you to the July mamas! :)


<3 :cloud9: Our July 2015 Mamas :cloud9: <3

1st
* Medzi ~ 12th June ~  Owen Zaven ~ 8lbs 11 oz *
*Srrme ~ 17th June ~  baby girl ~ 6lbs 10oz*
:yellow: Auntiesarah25 :yellow:
:yellow: Kassy :yellow:

2nd
:yellow: mimomma :yellow:
:yellow: Shorty88 :yellow:
:yellow: Shirley. :yellow: 
:yellow: KtownKate :yellow:
*cdex67 ~ 12th June ~  Wesley Adam ~ 6lbs 15oz*

3rd
:yellow: Cariad82 :yellow:
*BeautifulRose ~ 29th May ~  baby boy ~ 5lbs6oz*
:yellow: lozmega :yellow:
:yellow: Shocked At 41 :yellow:
*Baby_Dreams ~ 5th June ~  Evie Hope ~ 6lbs 6oz*

4th
* Livvy ~ 12th July ~  Slade Samuel ~ 7lbs 2.5oz *

5th
*Starlight34 ~ 27th June ~  Elijah Oliver *
:pink: lusterleaf :pink:
:blue: ellaford :blue:

6th
:yellow: TTChopes :yellow:
:yellow: springcrane :yellow:
:yellow: lola33 :yellow:
* sammynashley ~ 1st July ~  baby boy ~ 7lbs 10oz *
* JoyofMylife ~ 16th June ~  Sean Michael ~ 6lbs 7oz*
:blue: kateloux :blue:

7th
:yellow: WTTMommy :yellow:
:yellow: lotsoflove13 :yellow:


8th
:yellow: Youngy :yellow:

9th
:blue::blue: j_d_mommy :blue::blue: (csection June 12th!!)
* timeforbaby ~  baby boy ~ 3.1kg *

10th
:yellow: carlsberg :yellow:
*Ms Elizabeth ~ 10th July ~  Riddick ~ 7lbs 9oz *
:yellow: alternatedi :yellow:
:yellow: Zephram :yellow:

11th
*TonyaG ~ 23rd May ~   Emma Joanne 4lbs 1oz & Ally Angela 3lbs 14oz*

:yellow: kimbresque :yellow:
:blue: feb4th2011 :yellow:
:blue: Amherst1994 :blue:

12th
* Keyval ~ 8th July ~  Fiadh-Rose ~ *
*Tasha ~ 17th June ~  Orion Rudi Beau ~ *
* CertifiedOreo ~ 15th July ~  Olivia Ann ~ 7lbs 8oz *
* Rach87 ~ 11th July ~  Delilah Nadine ~ 7lbs 1oz *

13th
:yellow: pirateardnek :yellow:
:pink: Duffy fan 13 :yellow:
*Wishing1010 ~ 9th July ~  Shelby ~ 7lbs *

14th
:yellow: lcgoodac :yellow:
*MamaBee413 ~ 5th July ~  Nox Jamison ~ 5lbs 15oz *
*LuvallmyH ~ 8th July ~  Hawkin Griffin ~ 8lbs 8oz *
* Bubbles1088 ~ 7th July ~  baby girl ~ 6lb 15oz *
:blue: MrsB11 :blue:

15th
:pink:myturnnow9:pink:
*Harley Quinn ~ 8th July ~  Henry ~ 8lbs 1oz *

16th 
* Babyvaughan ~ 9th July ~  Gavin ~ 8lbs 4.6oz *
:yellow: jenos :yellow:
:pink:madtowngirl:pink:

17th
:yellow: bee lady :yellow:
:blue: fluffet521 :blue:

18th
* heaveneats ~ 8th July ~ Hayden Andrew Leon ~ 7lbs 3oz *
:pink: AndiAmsterdam :pink:
*Dan-o ~ 19th June ~  Quinlan Frederick ~ 5lbs 9.5oz *

19th
:blue: Mrs Jellybean :blue:
:blue: MNgirl1991 :yellow:
* Jbk ~ 16th July ~  baby boy ~ 7lns 8oz *
*poppy ~ 24th July ~  Elysia Aria ~ 9lbs 7oz *

20th
:yellow: SarahTabor :yellow: 
* Lucy1 ~13th July ~  Olivia Rose ~7lbs 11oz *
:pink: Kians_Mummy :pink:

21st
:yellow: ready4babies :yellow:
:yellow: Calcifer :yellow:
:blue: Aelyana :blue:

22nd
:yellow: MKAC2005 :yellow:
:yellow: pumpkin90 :yellow:
* Lumi ~ 8th July ~  Dexter Jake ~ 7lbs 0.5oz*
* LIB ~ 19th June ~  Isaac ~ 5lbs 1oz*
:pink: k4th :yellow:

23rd
:blue: UpNComer :yellow:
:yellow: emma23 :yellow:
:yellow: ptr :yellow:

24th
:yellow:vs011:yellow:

25th

26th
:yellow: dollymix :yellow:
:yellow: katangel :yellow:
:blue: wiggler :yellow:
:yellow: kelbez :yellow:
* mkhewson ~ July ~  Anderson David ~ *
:pink:fitmommy83:pink:
:blue: mummatmadhouse :blue:

27th
* hollyw79 ~ 22nd July ~  Jewell Elizabeth ~ 6lbs 8oz *
:yellow: cali_kt :yellow:
* countryblonde ~ 22nd July ~  Jesse Robert ~ 8lbs 3oz *
* babytots ~ 10th July ~  Hayden-Lee Andrew ~ *
:yellow: RaquelDee :yellow:

28th
:yellow: canadabear :yellow:
:blue: Jrepp :blue:
:yellow: Zombiequeen :yellow:

29th

30th
* Khatif ~ 20th July ~  Kathryn Scout Maria Irene ~
 M2010 

31st
 Csto 
 Babygirl3289 ~ 24th July ~  Hudson James 
 Wiggler 
 greats  
Alea ~ 23rd June ~  Maisie Grace ~ 4lbs 14oz



Remembering our Angel Babies  


 jumpingo 
 WhisperOfHope 
 KozmikKitten 
 ajarvis 

Sportysgirl  Baby Spaughton born sleeping 25th February 10.15 pm  





Appointments







JULY

1st
Bubbles1088 - OB/check up
2nd
3rd
4th
5th
6th
Bubbles1088 - OB/check up
7th
Babyvaughan - OB
8th
9th
10th
11th
12th
13th
14th
15th
16th
Bubbles1088 - OB/check up
17th
18th
19th
20th
21st
22nd
23rd
24th
25th
26th
27th
28th
29th
30th
31st

AUGUST !!overdue club!! 
1st
2nd
3rd
4th
5th
6th
7th
8th
9th
10th
11th
12th
13th
14th





Some graphics for your siggies.... Big thanks to Livvy for these!!

Copy and paste the code. Just take the *'s out when you put it in your siggy!
Click on spolier to view 

Spoiler
Red & team blue:

[*IMG]https://i62.tinypic.com/2nhi5hd.gif[/IMG*]
https://i62.tinypic.com/2nhi5hd.gif

Orange & team blue:

[*IMG]https://i57.tinypic.com/2aadlzb.gif[/IMG*]
https://i57.tinypic.com/2aadlzb.gif

Gold & team blue:

[*IMG]https://i62.tinypic.com/fu54lx.gif[/IMG*]
https://i62.tinypic.com/fu54lx.gif

Red & team pink:

[*IMG]https://i61.tinypic.com/2w2kmtl.gif[/IMG*]
https://i61.tinypic.com/2w2kmtl.gif

Orange & team pink:

[*IMG]https://i57.tinypic.com/261hqja.gif[/IMG*]
https://i57.tinypic.com/261hqja.gif

Gold & team pink:

[*IMG]https://i59.tinypic.com/2gud0rt.gif[/IMG*]
https://i59.tinypic.com/2gud0rt.gif

Red & team yellow:

[*IMG]https://i61.tinypic.com/2ajnk2.gif[/IMG*]
https://i61.tinypic.com/2ajnk2.gif

Orange & team yellow:

[*IMG]https://i60.tinypic.com/rc3onb.gif[/IMG*]
https://i60.tinypic.com/rc3onb.gif

Gold & team yellow:

[*IMG]https://i59.tinypic.com/nwn4ea.gif[/IMG*]
https://i59.tinypic.com/nwn4ea.gif

If anyone has any more color requests, let me know!
*​


----------



## Medzi

Congratulations!! I'm due in July too :)

So far I've had very sore boobs and that is it - just how it was with my son Nate! I've also had a miscarriage around 7 weeks&#8230; I had the exact same spotting with both pregnancies so we will see if I have some this time around, but it wasn't until 6 weeks. I had HORRIBLE sickness with Nate - puking my guts up the entire pregnancy and was on medication so I am hoping it doesn't happen again but not too optimistic about it but it is worth it.

I have my first doctor appointment on Monday. I'm high risk so monitored close. Not sure if I will get an early dating scan or not - if not, my first scan won't be until December.

:flower:


----------



## Cariad82

I'm hopefully due 3rd July, we found out on Sunday with,this little bean except the symptoms are hardcore, tiredness,nausea and sore boobs all started a few weeks ago and are full on, can't believe it's all happening so early! 
We suffered a mmc before our little girl and so it's hard to get too excited until we have the scan.
Looking forward to,going through this with you ladies

Xx


----------



## bunyhuny

Medzi said:


> Congratulations!! I'm due in July too :) So far I've had very sore boobs and that is it - just how it was with my son Nate! I've also had a miscarriage around 7 weeks I had the exact same spotting with both pregnancies so we will see if I have some this time around, but it wasn't until 6 weeks. I had HORRIBLE sickness with Nate - puking my guts up the entire pregnancy and was on medication so I am hoping it doesn't happen again but not too optimistic about it but it is worth it. I have my first doctor appointment on Monday. I'm high risk so monitored close. Not sure if I will get an early dating scan or not - if not, my first scan won't be until December. :flower:

I hope you get an early scan. They are so reassuring. I'm high risk too, so let the blood draws commence! What are they going to be checking at your Monday appt? My doctor drew all my panels a couple days before my transfer (blood counts, a1c, cholesterol, hormones, etc, etc, etc) and I get results this Saturday. I guess it all looked okay since she hasn't said anything yet. I have PCOS, so I'm on Metformin, at least for now.

That's a bummer how sick you were with your son, but they say puking is a good sign! I kinda hope I puke at least occasionally. :haha: I had morning sickness with my miscarriage last year and my ectopic, but never puked, so if I puke this go round, I'll probably take it as a good sign that this pregnancy is different.



Cariad82 said:


> I'm hopefully due 3rd July, we found out on Sunday with,this little bean except the symptoms are hardcore, tiredness,nausea and sore boobs all started a few weeks ago and are full on, can't believe it's all happening so early! We suffered a mmc before our little girl and so it's hard to get too excited until we have the scan. Looking forward to,going through this with you ladies Xx

Isn't it crazy how early it can start?? I don't know exactly when my symptoms started since I was sick with the enterovirus all last week. I know the nausea started on Saturday, 5 days after my embryo transfer (so 10"dpo"). I know what you mean about not getting too excited, pregnancy after loss is definitely scary!


----------



## Medzi

It is crazy how everything starts so early. With this pregnancy I tested early because while at the grocery store I thought about how my boobs hurt sooo much. Then remembered it was like that when I found out I was pregnant with Nate so picked up a test :)

On Monday I'll just be letting her know I took a home pregnancy test and she will probably order lab work (pee tests and blood work) and then I'll be referred to the medical disorders and pregnancy clinic and an obgyn (in Canada it is different - you only are seen throughout your pregnancy by an obgyn if you are high risk. If not you are just monitored by your regular family gp). I likely won't get any of the results unless something weird shows up or my hcg is low. I'll get paperwork to book the scan for around 12 weeks (it is optional but we do it) and she might let me book an early one just due to my past loss but we will see. 

I'm starting to get waves of nausea in the afternoons but so far no puking. Honestly though, it was like I had food poisoning. I'm talking full on barfing :haha: I would be in my office at work with my head in the trash can. Eventually it just because so natural, like "excuse me one moment *barf* ok, what were you saying?" 

Can't wait to hear about your results on Saturday!

Cariad82 - when do you go to the doc?


----------



## Cariad82

Good luck for Saturday bunyhuny and good luck Monday medzi - hope both appointments go really well.
As this is our second I can self refer myself to the midwives at any time so I think I'll leave it until around 7 weeks and then call. Last time I was seen by midwife at 10 weeks for a booking in appt and then a scan at 12 weeks. It feels ages away!

Xx


----------



## KtownKate

Ooh! Congratulations to you all! Can I join?

I wasn't charting this month, but based on the date of my last period, I'm due July 3rd! 

I haven't had too many symptoms; my boobs were sore before my expected period (as usual), but are much less sore now. I've had some minor cramping, which I'd describe more as pulling, and I've had this lingering headache since yesterday. I also had some very light spotting on Sunday and Monday, which is typical a few days before my period. It stopped completely on Tuesday and I decided that I'd test if I didn't have my period by Wednesday. I fully expected it to be negative, but there was a faint line! I retested with a FRER digi this morning and it was positive too!

I guess I'll schedule an appointment with my doctor this morning...? I really have no clue where to start!


----------



## bunyhuny

Yay! Congratulations, Kate! 

Medzi- That sounds awful! I hope it doesn't get _that_ bad this time around. I'll keep my FX'd for you! 

Tomorrow morning I go into the lab for my followup beta- results coming in in the early afternoon by phone. Then appt with GP on Saturday. My digestive system is on the fritz today. With my other pregnancies, I backed up pretty early into the pregnancy; seems this time, it's going to be the opposite. Need to run errands today, but don't want to travel too far from the restroom...


----------



## Cariad82

Congratulations Kate! So far we have the same due date!
Exciting times ahead ladies xx


----------



## Medzi

Congrats Kate! Some doctors want to see you right away, some will book the appointment later :) Call your office and see!


----------



## Plex

buny - Sorry just wanted to thread crash to say a massive Congratulations to you hun!!! I remember you from the ivf thread last year, youve been through so much and really deserve this precious gift :cloud9: xxx


----------



## bunyhuny

Eeeek!!!! Hi, Plex!!!!!! I'm going to head over to your journal right now! <3 <3 <3

Hope everyone else is having a good day. I ran errands and now am totally exhausted. At least I got the non-perishables and freezables done for the next month- and I picked up a pregnancy journal! Yay! This is the one I picked up: The Ultimate Pregnancy Journal. I'm going to start on it after I get my beta results tomorrow.


----------



## bunyhuny

Hey, Medzi- What's your due date? I think I'm going to start a list of all of us and our due dates in the original thread post.


----------



## Medzi

I have that journal! I have one when I was pregnant with Nate and have another for this new baby (we are calling it Puffin!)

July 1!


----------



## bunyhuny

Awww, Puffin! I love it!!!! <3 <3 <3 How did you pick that? My mom keeps asking me what we're calling this little one and I'm just at a loss. Puffin is adorable!


----------



## KtownKate

I love the inclusion of the due dates, Buny!

Medzi - I love the Puffin name! I am booked to see my doctor next Thursday. I just want that day to get here to know I'm not dreaming. I'll probably test every few days just to ease my mind. ;)

Cariad - July 3rd seems like a pretty good day to have a baby! Not to knock July 1st; Canada Day would be pretty sweet too!


----------



## ajarvis

Congratulations ladies!! My Due Date would be July 5th! I got two BFP today - very very faint for the first, and quite visible for me on the second. So going with positive and crossing fingers for darker lines tomorrow and sat/sun. I have 2 boys already 8 and 5 and this would be my SO's first baby - and last ha. I'm done at 3 :)


----------



## ajarvis

Medzi I just noticed you're in Alberta! So am I!


----------



## Medzi

Ajarvis - I see you are in Calgary - SO AM I!! That is so cool! Congrats on your bfp!

Kate - I restested yesterday ;) Blaring bfp!

I love the inclusion of the due dates. We should include gender too - except I'm staying team yellow but I know a lot of people will probably find out.

Thanks - I love Puffin too! We named the first pregnancy Roo (which ended in a miscarriage), and Nate we called Cubby which has totally stuck, EVERYONE calls him Cubby! Puffin just kinda came to me the other day :) I love naming the bump especially because we stay team yellow.


----------



## ajarvis

Medzi yes I am! Last pregnancy on these boards there was I think 1 person close to me and most were not in Canada! Cool that you're in the same city!

I also like the idea of including due dates. Genders would be fun too. I found out with my first two, but leaving that decision to my SO this time as it's his first baby :)


----------



## Medzi

Ajarvis - I'm in the NW, what part of the city are you in? 

Do you think your SO will want to find out?


----------



## ajarvis

border of NW/NE and I have no idea lol. Will wait til tomorrow with a stronger BFP to ask him. Tonight he's out. So I'm having the last glass of wine and going to bed early with no symptoms and will discuss all tomorrow lol. I only tested cause I recently joined this site and another ha. Otherwise I'd have no idea. Cause I have zero symptoms. Just like my older two. Kinda freaking out gonna have 3. That's alot of work :p


----------



## ajarvis

I also just signed up for a training group to run the hypothermic half and given that I ran for 6 months with my first and 4 months with my second that might have been wasted money :p oops!! Think it's time to start buying diapers lol


----------



## Medzi

Exciting - I hope you have a dark line tomorrow! You'll be fine with 3! Maybe we should meet one day!


----------



## Cariad82

Congratulations ajarvis! 

Great idea on the due dates huny, I think we'll be staying team yellow as we did with dd and I quite enjoyed the guessing game, plus it got me through labour lol!

Hope you're all feeling well, my energy levels are at Rock bottom, but it's all worth it!

Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## detterose

Can I join ladies? Got my BFP on 21st. Beta hCG on 22nd was 9. Beta hCG today on 24th was 36. Praying for a sticky bean as I have had 2 angel babies in the last year. Edd is 5th of July based by ovulation date :D So far tender nipples, fatigue, hungry, peeing all the time.


----------



## ajarvis

Congrats detterose! Lots of sticky baby thoughts :)

Medz perhaps we should lol I need to get some maternity clothes as I know what's going to happen in a couple weeks if this pregnancy is anything like last one :p

Cariad I don't yet feel pregnant! But 3 tests later I think I must be ha.


----------



## bunyhuny

Hey ladies. I had my beta drawn this morning at 9:20ish. I should have results back sometime before 2p. Totally hoping for a wonderful number. Anything 75 or over means it's doubling in 48 hours, though I'd really like to have a faster doubling time this pregnancy, just for some reassurance, you know? A girl can wish for over 100, yeah? How is everyone else feeling today? I still have the nausea going, though not as bad as yesterday.



ajarvis said:


> Congratulations ladies!! My Due Date would be July 5th! I got two BFP today - very very faint for the first, and quite visible for me on the second. So going with positive and crossing fingers for darker lines tomorrow and sat/sun. I have 2 boys already 8 and 5 and this would be my SO's first baby - and last ha. I'm done at 3 :)

Congratulation, hunny! Welcome, welcome. Any symptoms yet?



Medzi said:


> Ajarvis - I see you are in Calgary - SO AM I!! That is so cool! Congrats on your bfp! Kate - I restested yesterday ;) Blaring bfp! I love the inclusion of the due dates. We should include gender too - except I'm staying team yellow but I know a lot of people will probably find out. Thanks - I love Puffin too! We named the first pregnancy Roo (which ended in a miscarriage), and Nate we called Cubby which has totally stuck, EVERYONE calls him Cubby! Puffin just kinda came to me the other day :) I love naming the bump especially because we stay team yellow.

I can definitely include gender! I think DH and I will wait until the birth to find out since it's our first, but I know a lot of folks will be finding out. Our miscarriage we called Silly Bird, and named him Baelfire (Bae) after he was born. Our last was ectopic, so we never named it. That pregnancy didn't feel right from the start, so we just never thought it would stick.



Cariad82 said:


> Congratulations ajarvis! Great idea on the due dates huny, I think we'll be staying team yellow as we did with dd and I quite enjoyed the guessing game, plus it got me through labour lol! Hope you're all feeling well, my energy levels are at Rock bottom, but it's all worth it! Have a good day everyone xx

I hope you get time to take a nap today! I know I'm already wanting a snooze. :sleep: I think we'll be staying team yellow as well. 



detterose said:


> Can I join ladies? Got my BFP on 21st. Beta hCG on 22nd was 9. Beta hCG today on 24th was 36. Praying for a sticky bean as I have had 2 angel babies in the last year. Edd is 5th of July based by ovulation date :D So far tender nipples, fatigue, hungry, peeing all the time.

Congrats, hun! I know how you're feeling. DH and I also have two angels from the past year. I'm feeling more positive this time around though. First pregnancy was a miscarriage and hCG was 22 at 16"dpo". Then we had an ectopic at 21 at 14"dpo". This time my hCG was 37 at 14dpo, so it's already looking much better. My GP said that 37 is totally normal, so I'm feeling good about that. Still, part of me is terrified something could go wrong. If you ever need someone to talk to about things, you can PM me any time.


----------



## ajarvis

Bunyhuny - no symptoms at all! I'll enjoy it while that lasts lol. Positive thoughts for you and yours!


----------



## bunyhuny

I put little yellow storks up for everyone and I'll change them as people find out. Does that look good?


----------



## bunyhuny

ajarvis said:


> Bunyhuny - no symptoms at all! I'll enjoy it while that lasts lol. Positive thoughts for you and yours!

Aw, you lucky duck!!


----------



## ajarvis

Looks very cute bunyhuny :)


----------



## bunyhuny

hCG = 64 today at 16dpo. Up from 37 on 14dpo. Doubling time of 61 hours. Worried, of course, but trying to keep calm about it all.


----------



## ajarvis

Good luck! I couldn't tell you what my hcg was with any of my pregnancies. Is that a standard test in the US?


----------



## bunyhuny

I'm in fertility treatments, so that makes it standard (this baby was conceived from a frozen transfer from embryos left after my IVF this last spring). I don't think they do it for everyone- usually just women going through fertility treatments, or are having a high risk pregnancy, or are experiencing bleeding/pain. Doubling time can be anywhere between 30-72 hours, with most women doubling every 48. My 14dpo number was already on the low end of normal, so they wanted to see 48 hours or better.


----------



## ajarvis

Ah! OK. That makes sense. I'd just seen a few posts on HCG and have never known my numbers or anything lol! FX for you :)


----------



## Medzi

Congrats and welcome detterose!

Cariad - being team yellow got me through labor too - but funny enough when he was born, I didn't even think about it! The doctor said, "Dad, what is it?!" and I thought, "Oh yeah&#8230;!" 

Ajarvis - I'll need some new clothes too&#8230; might hit up Baby and Me on Northmount Drive and they have a Destination Maternity by Chinook!

Bunyhuny - the storks looks great! I think your hcg is good too! It is still in the range of doubling time they like to see. Positive thoughts! Stick, baby, stick!! 

As for me, I'm tired&#8230; and super emotional. Was bawling because I have some grey hair. DH was like, "Oh man&#8230; I forgot about the crying.." :haha: Boobs still sore, feeling some nausea but only in mid-afternoons.


----------



## Medzi

Oh and they always test hcg when they do blood work here but they usually just don't tell us the numbers, ajarvis! I asked for mine with my second pregnancy because I was so nervous about another miscarriage. With my miscarriage my hcg was only 112 at 6 weeks and it dropped the next day so we knew it was going to happen. I was told with Cubby but they were good so I don't remember them!


----------



## bunyhuny

Medzi said:


> Oh and they always test hcg when they do blood work here but they usually just don't tell us the numbers, ajarvis! I asked for mine with my second pregnancy because I was so nervous about another miscarriage. With my miscarriage my hcg was only 112 at 6 weeks and it dropped the next day so we knew it was going to happen. I was told with Cubby but they were good so I don't remember them!

Ah, that's true. I meant it about testing the very early numbers. I don't think they usually run a series of betas for most people who just tested positive, do they? Just one at the normal appointment first, yeah? I've got another on Monday, then another Wednesday, possibly another Friday as well. They still don't know if there's anything more "wrong" with us than the conception issue, so they're going to stay super on top of everything.


----------



## ajarvis

Aren't blood tests at like 8 or 9 weeks or something? It's been too long I can't remember :p what are prices like at baby and me? Haven't heard of them before!

I have definitely been emotional!! Crying in the car on the way to work constantly :p good thing I'm alone ha. And this afternoon sore nipples. It's coming I guess.


----------



## Cariad82

Good evening ladies

Well I've officially missed af, please let her stay away!

Nausea has come in waves today, not awful by any means, and the tiredness is full on. I just feel so sorry for my little girl esme, I've got no energy to play with her after being at work all day!

Huny it all sounds positive from your appointment, good luck tomorrow.

Hope your symptoms don't get too bad ajarvis, nut just enough to give you peace of mind little on is growing nicely.

Medzi I'm with you on the emotions, I cried at a tv advert today which wasn't even remotely sad ha ha!

Xx


----------



## Cariad82

Ps meant to say even though I have struggled through work with this tiredness, I was very pleased with myself for booking Esme's birthday party, it's in a local soft play funhouse and peppa pig is going to come and say hello, she's going to love it! Xxx


----------



## ajarvis

Sounds fun Cariad! When I was pregnant with #2 I would fall asleep with DS #1 while he was watching his bed time show and he'd have to wake me up ha. The fatigue was incredible.


----------



## Medzi

Oh yeah, a series of tests isn't normal - they usually just do the initial and a repeat if needed.

I've never been to Baby and Me either! So&#8230; I'm not sure! But they carry new and consignment.


----------



## ajarvis

hmm. Will have to check it out then :)


----------



## KtownKate

Congrats and welcome, detterose!

Jeez, I really didn't think symptoms would hit me already. I had the tiniest bit of spotting (tmi-super light pink/peach) last night, but I'm not overly worried about it ( hopefully I'm right in not worrying).. Nausea hit me in waves today! Some were fine, others had me rushing to the bathroom. For those of you who have had prior pregnancies, how early did morning sickness start?


----------



## Medzi

I have been having waves of it mid afternoon with this one but nothing bad yet . With Cubby I was about 7 weeks and and was awful... Anything and everything came up.


----------



## ajarvis

ktownkate - I never got too bad of morning sickness. Just some nausea - and usually in the evening actually haha. I wouldn't worry about a bit of spotting as long as it doesn't continue!


----------



## Baby_Dreams

I think I'm due July 9th, got my bfp yesterday at 10/11dpo xx


----------



## ajarvis

Congratulations Baby_dreams!


----------



## Medzi

Congratulations and welcome Baby_Dreams!


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Thanks ladies xx


----------



## Cariad82

Congratulations baby_dream!

With dd I just had evening nausea, was never actually sick and it stared aroud 6 weeks and carried on until around 14 weeks.

Xx


----------



## bunyhuny

Congrats, Dreams! Yay BFP!

Had my appt with my doctor this AM. All my blood work came back normal! Woohoo! Guess all that weight loss really paid off. A1C was 5.5, so I'm no longer pre-diabetic. :happydance: Go dietary changes! All in all it was a great appt and I'm feeling really positive. 

With all three of my pregnancies I started getting nauseous before getting my BFP, but I've never gotten it bad enough that I ever actually threw up. I think each time I've gotten the first nausea on 10"doo", so it's pretty regular for me. My nausea is more like I'll be eating something delicious and then all of a sudden it is totally disgusting and I'm unable to swallow. Really weird. Of course, I've also got the mildly-queasy-all-the-time thing going on.


----------



## ajarvis

yay! Glad everything is back to normal for you :)


----------



## KtownKate

Congratulations, Baby_Dreams!

Buny - great news about your doc's appointment! Way to go!

I finally got around to using a due date calculator that takes into account my short cycle (26 days), so I guess my due date is actually July 2nd, not the 3rd. :shrug:


----------



## bunyhuny

Long day and totally exhausted! I can't believe how much DH and I got done today; I was almost falling asleep every time we were in the car, but I managed to make it through all the errand running and a trip out to our storage unit a couple hours away. 

Anyway! I've got the due dates updated and am heading to bed for some MUCH needed sleep. Talk to you ladies tomorrow! <3 Have sweet baby dreams! <3


----------



## Medzi

Yay for your appt buny!


----------



## ajarvis

Good Luck at your appt!


----------



## Medzi

Ugh... woke up feeling terrible. Sore throat, headache, general icky feeling, and no energy at all. Plus, the puking has begun once again. How do people be pregnant with a toddler? I have no idea how to get through today feeling like such garbage and taking care of him...


----------



## ajarvis

Very slowly lol! Sick and pregnant sucks and throw a toddler in :( Can your SO do lots of helping?


----------



## Baby_Dreams

I haven't had loads of symptoms so far although I am very tired x


----------



## sammynashley

Hi ladies can I join you? Found out this morning I'm expecting baby no3 due the 9th July, we've already got Jacob 4 and lily 2 and a half. I'm only 10dpo and feeling so nervous!


----------



## ajarvis

Baby_Dreams I'm mostly just tired too. Little bit of heartburn. But not crazy. I am just hoping the heartburn isn't here for good. With my youngest the third tri was BRUTAL. Man that kid had alot of hair when he was born :p

Welcome Sammynashley! Congrats :)


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Sammy we have the same due date :)


----------



## sammynashley

Yay someone has the same due date as me! It's also my dad's birthday! Are you having any symptoms atall?


----------



## Baby_Dreams

I've got sore boobs and feeling tired that's it. How about you? x


----------



## Cariad82

Congratulations and welcome sammynashley!

Great news on your appointment huny, so pleased for you.

Nausea has been full on today, thankfully not actually sick yet though, just been for a lovely lunch for a friends baby shower, feeling very full and tired now lol 
Xx


----------



## KtownKate

Welcome and congrats, sammynashley!

I have been SO tired this weekend. I've actually taken a nap each afternoon and I never take naps. Ever. It's such a weird feeling for me!

Shall we get to know each other a little better? How old are you? Your partner? What do you do for a living?

I'm 29, my husband is 32. I'm a teacher, which will MS really difficult to hide if it strikes badly.


----------



## sammynashley

I've not really had any symptoms as far as I'm aware, I feel strangely normal!! So normal that it feels like I'm not pregnant if that makes sense.


----------



## bunyhuny

<3 Congratulations sammynashley! <3

So sleepy again today, but got a lot done. Nausea hasn't been too bad. Comes and goes and is mild. Haven't eaten much though- nothing seems appetizing. I promised DH I'd eat dinner tonight though, so I'll be getting plenty of nutrients there. I prepped stuffed poblanos earlier today. :thumbup:



KtownKate said:


> Shall we get to know each other a little better? How old are you? Your partner? What do you do for a living?
> 
> I'm 29, my husband is 32. I'm a teacher, which will MS really difficult to hide if it strikes badly.

I'm 31, DH is 32. Before I was diagnoses with infertility I worked as a doula and childbirth educator, but I stopped at the beginning of 2013 when it just got too rough to be around pregnant women while dealing with infertility. I'll be so happy to get back to it once this LO is born! :happydance: DH is a computer programmer who currently works at a 3D printing company, but if all goes well, he'll be switching companies soon.


----------



## ajarvis

KtownKate said:


> Welcome and congrats, sammynashley!
> 
> I have been SO tired this weekend. I've actually taken a nap each afternoon and I never take naps. Ever. It's such a weird feeling for me!
> 
> Shall we get to know each other a little better? How old are you? Your partner? What do you do for a living?
> 
> I'm 29, my husband is 32. I'm a teacher, which will MS really difficult to hide if it strikes badly.

I'm 31 and my SO is also 31. We are both sales people. I have 2 boys 8 and 5. This will be my SO first biological child. We moved in together when my youngest was 3 so no baby experience there ha. 

I swear I haven't been able to stop eating today as it's the only thing that appeases the heartburn :blush: good thing I did a long run this morning too haha


----------



## Medzi

I'm feeling much better this evening. DH helped a ton today and I had a good nap this afternoon and made hot water with honey and lemon and it was good. Going to make some more and then go to bed early! 

I had horrible heartburn third tri with Nate and he was born with a TON of hair so I totally believe that :haha:

I am 30 and DH is 32. I work from home editing for child psychologists and work part time at a women's shelter helping with data entry. Before I had Nate I worked at the shelter doing their communications and fund development, as I have a degree in communications. Decided to stay home with Nate though and not return to that position because it was extremely demanding. DH works as a systems architect for a research technology agency.


----------



## nickielg

Good evening ladies! I think & hope & pray I'm supposed to be here. I took a dollar tree test on Friday that was faint, and a FRER this morning that was super faint. So hoping a big bright BFP will be in store for me in the next few days!

I have PCOS & haven't had af since July, but I had what I thought was IB the 7th & 8th, now realizing it was probably ovulation spotting. DH & I were on vacation & DTD a lot, so hoping we our finally getting our rainbow baby! I "calculated" what I thought my due date might be, so looking like it might be beginning of July. =)

A little about us, I'm 28 & DH is 27. This is will be our second child. I was pregnant last year, and found out around 20 weeks that our DD wouldn't survive, I had low amnio fluid. The doctors thought she had T18, but after she passed at 24 weeks, they think it was due to pre-e. 

I will keep y'all updated.


----------



## Medzi

Congrats and welcome sammynashley!

Congrats and welcome nickielg! I'm so sorry about your loss :hugs: I hope this is your rainbow!


----------



## ajarvis

Glad you're feeling better Medzi! The heartburn right now is ridiculous. Driving me nuts, and to eat ha.

Welcome Nickielg! Hope this is it for you and you get stronger lines :)


----------



## nickielg

ajarvis said:


> Glad you're feeling better Medzi! The heartburn right now is ridiculous. Driving me nuts, and to eat ha.
> 
> Welcome Nickielg! Hope this is it for you and you get stronger lines :)




Medzi said:


> Congrats and welcome sammynashley!
> 
> Congrats and welcome nickielg! I'm so sorry about your loss :hugs: I hope this is your rainbow!

Thank you ladies :hugs:! I hope so too, I'm ready!


----------



## Medzi

ajarvis said:


> Glad you're feeling better Medzi! The heartburn right now is ridiculous. Driving me nuts, and to eat ha.
> 
> Welcome Nickielg! Hope this is it for you and you get stronger lines :)

Thanks! Hope you have Tums!


----------



## sammynashley

So scrap the no symptoms as I said yesterday, today I've woken up with very painful boobies :( had hoped I'd skipped that this time! Also worried as my daughter has woken up with what looks like chicken pox..so not sure what that means for me & bean.. I've already had them so hoping it offers some immunity! 

I'm 23 and dh is 28, I'm a shop assistant and hubby is a mechanic, we've been together 8years, we've got two children already Jacob 4 and lily 2 n half. Hoping this bean is a sticky one after 18month ttc and a diagnosis of PCOS.


----------



## mimomma

Hi everyone! I've been silently stalking for a few days, but would love to join you. :flower: 

I am cautiously expecting after a chemical pregnancy last month. My due date is July 2. Looking forward to getting to know everyone.


----------



## KtownKate

mimomma said:


> Hi everyone! I've been silently stalking for a few days, but would love to join you. :flower:
> 
> I am cautiously expecting after a chemical pregnancy last month. My due date is July 2. Looking forward to getting to know everyone.

We're due on the same day! Welcome and congrats!

I became pretty dizzy last night and anytime I rolled over in bed this morning (at 4:30 - because that's apparently when I wake up now), the room would spin. I tried to eat a banana before moving onto my typical oatmeal, but i was running to the bathroom a short time later. I just knew I was going to have morning sickness. Gah.:wacko:


----------



## ajarvis

Sammnashley if you've had chicken pox you should be protected!

Medzi - no not yet. If it's this bad now I'm scared for third tri if it's anything like last..... ha. so tough it out and drinking water and milk for the moment.

Mimomma - welcome and congrats :)

ktownkate - me too! I'm normally an early riser, but it's crazy. Then today went back to sleep and missed my alarm - silly Mondays.


Period is officially due today haha. Told a couple friends last night. Don't think this news is going to stay quiet for long. 251 days sounds like a long time, and then at times I think that it's not long enough :shrug:


----------



## bunyhuny

I went in for my third beta draw this AM and should have results in a couple hours. I hope the number is a good one. These beta draws are always so stressful. I just want to know that baby is healthy! Dorking out, watching Star Trek, and trying to keep my mind off of it. Need to get out and run some errands, but just too nervous. Things should be progressing fine though with all these symptoms (mild nausea, a little out of it, odd appetite fluctuation, sensitivity to smells, stuffy nose, etc).

mimomma- Congrats, hun! :happydance: Welcome to the group! <3

Medzi- How's your day going? Have you had your doctors appointment yet?

KtownKate- That dizziness sounds awful! :hugs: ...but yay for strong symptoms?


----------



## ajarvis

Haha. We fall asleep to Star Trek every night :p Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## bunyhuny

Blood work came back and hCG only went up 3. They're doing another draw on Wednesday to confirm since I'm on IVF meds, but the PA at the clinic says it's definitely a miscarriage. I'm devastated and heart broken. This is the third baby DH and I will have lost (and all since last October). There are simply no words.

Would anyone like to take over making the list of expectant moms on the front page? Medzi, you're the second post on the page, so if you want to take over, the list would stay towards the top. 

I probably won't be back on here for the next couple days. Will update everyone on Wednesday.


----------



## ajarvis

Awe Bunyhuny I'm so sorry!! :hugs: 

If Medzi doesn't want to I can - not sure where I rank on the posting though.


----------



## sammynashley

So sorry bunyhuny:hugs:


----------



## Medzi

No bunyhuny! I am so, so sorry :hugs: I have no words&#8230; it isn't fair :(

ajarvis if you could take over that would be great - dh is going away for work for 3 weeks so between working, Nate, and commuting back into Calgary every week (we will be mostly at my mom's for the next while about 2 hours away) I'm not sure I would be very good at keeping it up. I think there is a way to still keep it at the top but I don't know how&#8230; I know someone took over a list in another group I was in...


----------



## Medzi

Mimomma - welcome to the July group :wave:

As for me, I had my appointment today and it was just routine - don't do this, try and do this, and I got forms for blood work, ultrasounds, etc. I am getting an early scan and it is scheduled when I'm 8 weeks on November 19. I'm high risk so they start monitoring me pretty early. Then I have the NT scan on December 19. 

Kate and sammynashley - glad you are getting symptoms! They are tough but good!


----------



## detterose

So sorry bunyhuny - I am in the same boat at the moment. Anxiously awaiting my fourth draw tomorrow. First draw at 10dpo was 9. 12 dpo was 36. 15 dpo was 94. Between the first 2, my levels quadrupled in 22 hours. From my second to third draw its taken 50 hours just to double. I am trying to stay positive but its so hard when you have had previous losses. :( My thoughts and prayers are with you xxx


----------



## Medzi

Good luck detterose :hugs: How long after will you get your results?


----------



## ajarvis

Medzi - I will do my best :) 

Detterose good luck to you! When do you get further results? Our due dates are 1 day apart :)


----------



## Medzi

Thanks ajarvis! :flower:


----------



## detterose

Thanks ladies. I work in the medical practice that our laboratory is in. The phlebotomist yesterday marked my results as urgent so they were back within 1.5hrs. I am hoping she might do the same for me tomorrow so I know where I stand.


----------



## KtownKate

I'm so sorry, bunyhuny. My thought are with you. :(

Good luck with your tests, detterose. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Baby_Dreams

So so sorry Bunyhuny xx


----------



## Baby_Dreams

We don't get any bloods taken here in the UK nothing happens until 12 weeks scan really xx


----------



## mimomma

So very sorry Bunyhuny :hugs:


----------



## mimomma

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone. I'm not seeing my dr until Nov. 28. Going to be a long wait. My ob offered to check my hcg levels because of my previous losses, but I'm not sure if I want to. I'm trying to be very relaxed about this pregnancy, for now. I'll likely be a crazy impatient lady in about a week.


----------



## ajarvis

Please let me know if anyone is not on here.

I did the best I could hopefully it's close to Bunyhuny's.

 <3 :cloud9: Our July 2015 Mamas :cloud9: <3

1st
:yellow: Medzi :yellow:

2nd
:yellow: KtownKate :yellow:
:yellow: mimomma :yellow:

3rd
:yellow: Cariad82 :yellow:

5th
:yellow: ajarvis :yellow:
:yellow: detterose :yellow:

9th
:yellow: Baby_Dreams :yellow:
:yellow: sammynashley :yellow: 

1 Angel Baby :hugs:

​


----------



## cdex67

Hi ladies, I'd love to join you! It looks like I am due July 9th according to my chart :) I tested positive on a dollar store cheapie on Saturday at 9dpo and positive on a digi Sunday morning at 10dpo. We have only been trying for about 4 months (3 cycles) after coming off birth control. So far I mostly just have super sore boobs. I did notice this evening I had some moments of dizziness but not terrible. My first appointment, which I assume is just booking in, is November 25th, which will be 7w4d. Right now, just trying to relax :)


----------



## cdex67

And totally random but omg just saw the Star Trek posts! DH and I watch Star Trek in bed every night. So glad we're not the only ones.


----------



## sammynashley

Hi cdex67 :wave: congratulations on your bfp! We're due on the same day, im also just having the sore boobies. Feels like mike tysons used them as punch bags :haha:

Has everyone booked in with their gp or midwife? I haven't spoken to either yet.:wacko:


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Hi cdex67 a few of us due July 9th now congratulations xx

I haven't sammy as my midwife won't see me yet anyway so no point haha xx


----------



## sammynashley

Thanks baby dreams, I did worry and spoke to my doctors receptionist she said how many weeks are you so I told her and she's booked me in next week..the 5th ? Seems way too early to me..?


----------



## KtownKate

I'm scheduled to see my gp on Thursday. They will do a urine test to confirm pregnancy and then give me a load of info, I suspect. It is early (I'll only just be 5 weeks), but as a first timer, I'm happy about that.


----------



## cdex67

I haven't spoken to anyone yet either. I see my gp on November 11th and Midwives office Nov 25th.


----------



## ajarvis

Hi Cdex! Congratulations!! 

My midwife appt. is on the 19th of December!


----------



## ajarvis

<3 :cloud9: Our July 2015 Mamas :cloud9: <3

1st
:yellow: Medzi :yellow:

2nd
:yellow: KtownKate :yellow:
:yellow: mimomma :yellow:

3rd
:yellow: Cariad82 :yellow:

5th
:yellow: ajarvis :yellow:
:yellow: detterose :yellow:

9th
:yellow: Baby_Dreams :yellow:
:yellow: sammynashley :yellow: 
:yellow: cdex67 :yellow:

1 Angel Baby :hugs:

​


----------



## WTTMommy

Hi! Haven't been on here much since I had my first, but I'm now expecting #3, due July 7. Mom to two daughters, ages 2 & 4. So excited!! Congrats everyone!!


----------



## Medzi

Congrats cdex and wttmommy! 

I saw my gp on Monday - it is a bit early but I'm high risk and need to be referred to a few groups through the hospital (medical disorders and pregnancy clinic and an obgyn as in Canada you don't see an obgyn unless high risk). I dont go back until the end of November for my first official checkup.


----------



## ajarvis

Congrats WTTMommy!


----------



## ajarvis

I'm updating the list as we go cause I don't have access to the first post! Just FYI :)

 <3 :cloud9: Our July 2015 Mamas :cloud9: <3

1st
:yellow: Medzi :yellow:

2nd
:yellow: KtownKate :yellow:
:yellow: mimomma :yellow:

3rd
:yellow: Cariad82 :yellow:

5th
:yellow: ajarvis :yellow:
:yellow: detterose :yellow:

7th
:yellow: WTTMommy :yellow:

9th
:yellow: Baby_Dreams :yellow:
:yellow: sammynashley :yellow: 
:yellow: cdex67 :yellow:

1 Angel Baby :hugs:

​


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Hi everyone, I got my BFP yesterday on a dollar store test & confirmed it with a Clearblue digi this morning. I'm so excited! This is our first BFP after trying for 8 cycles and my first cycle on Clomid 50mg. 

I believe I'm due July 6th based on my last menstrual period.

I'm so excited to be sharing this experience with all of you. Looking forward to a healthy & happy 9 months for all of us! :)


----------



## Medzi

Yay! Congrats JoyofMyLife!


----------



## sammynashley

Congrats wttmommy & joyofmylife! 


How's everyone feeling? Had my first little bit of nausea today :) sad to be excited about it but so happy to be pregnant.


----------



## cdex67

sammynashley said:


> Congrats wttmommy & joyofmylife!
> 
> 
> How's everyone feeling? Had my first little bit of nausea today :) sad to be excited about it but so happy to be pregnant.

I am exhausted. Not sure if it's from being pregnant or just not sleeping well. Also had some quick bouts of dizziness today but that's about it so far.


----------



## youngy

Hello ladies can I join? 
Got my BFP today, I am 3 weeks 6 days lol. Due 8th July based on lmp. 
My son is nearly 18 months so I'm scared but so excited!


----------



## youngy

Oh and I can't believe it but I've started being sick already and can't eat, I had bad sickness the first time but seriously....already?!


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Congrats eveyone! 

Youngy my little on is 14 months and I'm worried but so excited xx


----------



## sammynashley

Youngy- with ds I had severe sickness before I got my bfp so I guess it can happen early. Didn't get it til around 7/8 weeks with dd.


I'm feeling completely shattered! Haven't felt this tired in a long time, also my boobs are so painful it hurts to sleep on my stomach :(


----------



## ajarvis

that's how I felt last week sammynashley! Not quite so bad this week. Bit more energy.


----------



## Medzi

Welcome youngy! I have a 17 month old so I'm also terrified! I don't know how I'll get through this pregnancy, honestly. Then with a newborn. I guess we do it somehow though! :)

I'm feeling ok lately. A bit tired but not too bad.


----------



## JoyofMyLife

I'm not feeling many symptoms other than slightly sore boobs & very mild cramping on & off. 

I had my first HCG levels today & they came back at 257 at 15 dpo, which I think is pretty good based on what I've read online. I go back on Thursday for a follow up test so I'm praying that my levels at least double by then.


----------



## Medzi

Great numbers!


----------



## mimomma

Congrats and welcome to everyone who just got their BFP!:flower:

I've been feeling pretty rough these past few days (exhausted and nauseous), but we have a flu bug and croup in our house so it could be that.:shrug: 

cdex: I see that you are in VT, my husband and I have always wanted to visit. From everything I've seen, it's beautiful there (especially this time of year)! :flower:


----------



## cdex67

Mimomma it is gorgeous here. I love fall, but winter is coming fast and I'm not looking forward to that. It's supposed to snow all weekend :(


----------



## sammynashley

Afternoon ladies! 

How's everyone feeling today? I've been pretty crampy today hoping it's nothing as af is officially due tomorrow so paranoid about af showing her ugly face even with 5 positive tests. Boobies are still sore and keep getting a horrible metallic taste in my mouth causing me to feel a bit queasy :( oh and forgot to mention I've never felt so tired! Running around after a 4 and 2 year old is killing me:haha:


----------



## ajarvis

Starting to fill up the early dates :)

 <3 :cloud9: Our July 2015 Mamas :cloud9: <3

1st
:yellow: Medzi :yellow:

2nd
:yellow: KtownKate :yellow:
:yellow: mimomma :yellow:

3rd
:yellow: Cariad82 :yellow:

5th
:yellow: ajarvis :yellow:
:yellow: detterose :yellow:

6th
:yellow: JoyofMylife :yellow:

7th
:yellow: WTTMommy :yellow:

8th
:yellow: Youngy :yellow:

9th
:yellow: Baby_Dreams :yellow:
:yellow: sammynashley :yellow: 
:yellow: cdex67 :yellow:

1 Angel Baby :hugs:

​


----------



## ajarvis

I am symptom free today! So far :) Sweet! lol.


----------



## cdex67

I was feeling pretty good today, no symptoms until lunch. Now I'm trying to eat. The food is delicious but it just doesn't want to go down. Other than that I'm good.


----------



## ajarvis

Even if I'm nauseous I seem to be able to eat :p Somehow I lost over a lb in the last few days though :D


----------



## bunyhuny

They confirmed today that I've lost the baby. 

If anyone knows how to hand off the first post of this thread to someone else (or can talk to an admin about it), that's be great. Please PM me if you can or have the admin PM me. I'm unsubscribing from the thread. I'm sorry, girls. I'm just not in a mental state where I can really deal with taking care of getting it switched right now. :cry:


----------



## sammynashley

Bunyhuny I am so so sorry, I have no words :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## cdex67

So sorry bunyhuny :(


----------



## ajarvis

So sorry again bunyhuny :hugs:


----------



## Medzi

I'm so sorry bunyhuny :hugs:

ajarvis I wonder if you can contact an admin? Even if she unsubscribes it is her thread so would she still get notifications?


----------



## ajarvis

I think I messaged admin (Wobbles?) I was thinking the same thing Medzi.


----------



## JoyofMyLife

So very sorry for your loss, Bunyhuny!


----------



## youngy

So sorry for your loss Bunyhuny :-(


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Thank you for taking over the list ajarvis. It's great to see all the early July dates filling up. It seems like a lifetime before our little beans arrive but I know it will be here before we know it! :) 

I've been feeling nauseous on and off today, but other than that I'm mostly symptom free (besides slightly sore boobies). I really don't feel pregnant yet but I'm sure the symptoms will come in time.


----------



## cdex67

I felt great all morning and then had some food aversion at lunch time so barely ate anything. When I got home from work I started to feel really sick so I finally ate something and I'm feeling a little better. My boobies are less sore today than they have been but still sore. Tomorrow is officially my missed AF.


----------



## sammynashley

I've had no nausea today, boobs are still so painfully sore. I did open a pack of sweets bad after 3 decide I couldn't eat them anymore which is saying something because they're my fav. Has anyone had cramping or stretching feelings? 

Cdex67- it's my official late af tomorrow too :) feeling so nervous about it!


----------



## cdex67

Me too! Glad to have a buddy :) I know some spotting is normal and I haven't had any yet but I don't want any! I have had some barely there cramping today but that's about it.


----------



## Cariad82

So very sorry buny - life is so cruel sometimes! My thoughts are with you xx


----------



## sammynashley

I haven't had any spotting so far ( touch wood) but with my DD I did have some spotting at 6weeks. Just wish I could fast forward the next 8weeks!


----------



## detterose

Sorry for the late reply ladies - my hCG came back yesterday. It jumped from 94 on Monday to 272 on Wednesday. So it aaaaalmost tripled in 48 hours. I am thrilled! I have my first scan booked for the 11th of November. I will be 6w2d by then. 

Have one more hCG test Friday along with the usual antenatal bloods. So hopefully after that I can just relax a little and enjoy this pregnancy!! 

Hope everyone is doing well xxx


----------



## ajarvis

Yay!! Detterose! Awesome news!!

I have had cramping etc. pain. or did. But no spotting. All symptoms are pretty much gone today.


----------



## Medzi

I'm having the stretchy, crampy feeling today and did last night. I spotted in both of my previous pregnancies. At about 6 weeks too, sammynashley! The first ended in a miscarriage and I was devastated. Then it happened again my second pregnancy at the same time and I was heart broken because I was sure it was another one. But had an early scan and he was all good! Wishing I could get to 8 weeks too&#8230; just waiting for that spotting to happen since it has the last times and I know it will worry me. But I do have a scan booked in 3 weeks!

ajarvis - thanks again for taking over the list! :flower: Yes, I think Wobbles is the right one to contact!


----------



## JoyofMyLife

That's great news detterose! Waiting for HCG levels can be so stressful. I'm having my second betas done tomorrow and am praying my numbers at least double!


----------



## Medzi

So fantastic detterose!!


----------



## j_d_mommy

Hi mama's waited til today to post here. Got blood results back today 14 dpo hcg beta is 217....I am pregnant edd. Is July 9 I believe.


----------



## sammynashley

That's really good new detterose :)

Welcome j_d_mommy! Another one for the 9th July!!


So today af should be here normal she's here by now but no sign of her! Yay! Think I'm gunna be vary wary today scared she'll show her ugly face! Keep waking up with a terrible taste in my mouth please tell me I'm not the only one? 

I'm off to the doctors this morning as I've gotta lump in my arm and they're not sure what it is so may speak to the doctor and see if I can get an early scan, to put my mind at ease about this pregnancy


----------



## KtownKate

Congrats and welcome to all the new ladies joining!

Huge congrats to very on getting awesome hcg numbers too!

sammynashley - I've had some light cramping and what I think is stretching feelings! Freaks me out every time! I haven't had any spotting though (knock on wood). 

I've been feeling pretty rotten all week. I can handle the quick bouts of nausea and vomiting, but the dizziness is killing me. I have my first appointment with my gp today, so I'll be sure to bring it up.

Oh, and big thanks ajarvis for taking over the thread! Poor bunyhuny :(


----------



## mimomma

So happy to hear everyone is getting back great numbers with hcg!

For me, still nauseous and cramping/stretching a lot. Today is an anxious day for me as this is when I began spotting with my chemical last month. Just looking forward to getting past today.

Ktown: Good luck at today's appt!! What will they do at a gp appt? I'm in the states, so am not familiar with a gp. Is that an ob/midwife?


----------



## KtownKate

Thanks, mimomma!
A gp is a General Practitioner, or family doctor. In Canada, unless I'm mistaken (I'm a first timer, so I really haven't a clue!), your gp monitors you for most of your pregnancy and then you are transferred to an OB for delivery. This is different if you decide to go with a midwife or are high risk though, I think. 

At today's appt, they'll do a urine pregnancy test and overload me with info, I suspect. I imagine she'll give me a schedule of future appts for scans and stuff too.


----------



## Medzi

Welcome j_d_mommy!

You're right Kate, sometimes an OB doesn't even deliver, gp's do! Just depends where you are. In larger cities it is usually OBs at the hospital, but in smaller places it is often just gp's! I'm high risk so see an OB the entire pregnancy. 

ajarvis - are you trying to get into midwife care? I wish I could! ...I'm so curious about your experience! I've heard it can be tough here because there aren't many? Were your boys born in Calgary? What hospital? Nate was born at Foothills.


----------



## ajarvis

Medzi - I emailed midwives last Friday and got in same day. They said because I knew so early they still had space! So I'm with Briar Hill Midwives - my SO isn't too keen, but I'm letting him decide a bunch of things with this pregnancy I'm deciding my medical care :p I like it already considering I don't have to have an appointment til December 19th! I dislike all the appointments lol. It is making me a bit anxious but nothing more than say my first pregnancy ha. My youngest was born in Calgary and my oldest in Ajax Ontario, but we moved back out here when he was 2 months old!


----------



## ajarvis

Hey Ladies!! If you're not on the list can you let me know? Busy day yesterday and then pumpkin carving at night :D I'm trying to go back and double check but just in case I miss someone! Thanks :) 

 <3 :cloud9: Our July 2015 Mamas :cloud9: <3

1st
:yellow: Medzi :yellow:

2nd
:yellow: mimomma :yellow:

3rd
:yellow: Cariad82 :yellow:
:yellow: KtownKate :yellow:

5th
:yellow: ajarvis :yellow:
:yellow: detterose :yellow:

6th
:yellow: JoyofMylife :yellow:

7th
:yellow: WTTMommy :yellow:

8th
:yellow: Youngy :yellow:

9th
:yellow: Baby_Dreams :yellow:
:yellow: sammynashley :yellow: 
:yellow: cdex67 :yellow:
:yellow: j_d_mommy :yellow:

1 Angel Baby :hugs:

​


----------



## KtownKate

ajarvis - could you possibly move me back to the 3rd? I promise I'll stay there until my dating scan! ;)


----------



## ajarvis

Done KtownKate :)


----------



## sammynashley

Hey ladies how's everyone feeling?


----------



## ajarvis

Hungry. Eat everything hungry :p. Lunch in half an hour ha.


----------



## cdex67

I was feeling pretty nauseous but I ate lunch and feeling better now. Exhausted though.


----------



## sammynashley

Ajarvis- I know that feeling! I have stuffed my face so much today but now have heartburn :( just cooking dinner can't wait! 

My boobs are still sore been cramping on and off today but not as bad as yesterday oh and had a weird dizzy spell this morning.


----------



## ajarvis

My heartburn has started to relax!! Hope yours does to. Cause I swear the third tri heartburn was torture last time, and I don't want it the entire pregnancy! I really don't feel pregnant though. Going to enjoy that feeling while it lasts lol. I'm starving cause I went for a run this morning, and that always does it. But I will say I was sluggish and slow this am :( that shouldn't be happening yet ha.


----------



## KtownKate

I'm feeling so much better today. Having the odd bout of dizziness/nausea, but the dizziness has dialed wayyyy back since the beginning of the week. Woot!


----------



## sammynashley

My heartburn wasn't too bad with my last pregnancy but I suffered with SPD that was sooooooooo painfull! I don't really feel pregnant either. Wondering when I'll start to show this time round as it's baby no3 hopefully not too early!

Glad your dizzy spells have eased ktownkate!


----------



## Cariad82

I'd actually been worrying my symptons were disappearing and then this afternoon the nausea and tiredness has hit me like a tonne of bricks. Feeling a bit icky now but so pleased lol, just hope it means little bean is growing nicely and will continue to do so! With my first mmc everything was going well and then at 9 weeks tiredness and everything else just went, we later found out our 12 week scan our baby had died at 8w4d. Even though we've gone on to have a very healthy little girl I'm still paranoid we will suffer another mc! Got myself a bit worked up yesterday the digi hadn't increased to 3+ in a week, however I'm sure everything will be ok.
Is anyone else not really allowing themselves to enjoy it too much just incase or just me and my paranoia lol? 

Xx


----------



## ajarvis

So I changed my first appt. date to one week earlier - Dec 12th. Because of the holidays I figured it just made sense in order to get the testing done on time - bloods, and Nuchal. So I'll be 10 weeks 5 days and will have 3 weeks to get the testing completed.

Now that I ate lunch I want a nap :p it was so good too haha


----------



## Medzi

I'm about the have a nap now. I have the biggest pressure/sinus headache. Like it feels like little balls of air are popping in my head and sinuses. Pregnancy thing or am I getting sick? Blah. 

ANd opposite - I don't want to eat at all. I'm hungry but NOTHING looks appealing. Blah..

So awesome you got in ajarvis!! Yay! We have our nuchal scan Dec 19.


----------



## sammynashley

So jealous of you ladies that have scan dates! Feels like a lifetime away


----------



## ajarvis

That's not a scan date yet! Just initial appt. Will get the forms then that's why I wanted to do it on the 12th instead of the 19th. the week after the 19th is Christmas and so much stuff is closed! Want to make sure I get all the stuff in the right time frame! Seems far away but it's really not :p


----------



## sammynashley

Oh ok, I guess my midwife might send the request off next week, scan appointments take weeks to book in, I am pretty tempted to book an early private scan to out my mind at ease, I know it's my third time but I'm more scared than ever!


----------



## ajarvis

Private appts. here are so expensive. The only way I'd consider it would be for 2-3 tri for 3d pics. Even then probably not since didn't do it with my boys. Just got the free 3d pics from the standard 20 week ultrasound.


----------



## sammynashley

I did 4d scans with DS & DD so will be doing it at some point with this one probably around 20 weeks, scans near me aren't too bad but obviously depends where you go for them.


----------



## TTCHOPES

Hi I just went for Beta last night (hospital visit for UTI) and I am not sure exactly what DPO I am . . . . . anywhere between 11 and 14 dpo and results were 60 . . . . . . . Due date should be around July 6th, 2015! Need to see the results doubling!


----------



## ajarvis

Congrats ttchopes!

 <3 :cloud9: Our July 2015 Mamas :cloud9: <3

1st
:yellow: Medzi :yellow:

2nd
:yellow: mimomma :yellow:

3rd
:yellow: Cariad82 :yellow:
:yellow: KtownKate :yellow:

5th
:yellow: ajarvis :yellow:
:yellow: detterose :yellow:

6th
:yellow: JoyofMylife :yellow:
:yellow: TTChopes :yellow:

7th
:yellow: WTTMommy :yellow:

8th
:yellow: Youngy :yellow:

9th
:yellow: Baby_Dreams :yellow:
:yellow: sammynashley :yellow: 
:yellow: cdex67 :yellow:
:yellow: j_d_mommy :yellow:

1 Angel Baby :hugs:

​


----------



## jumpingo

tentatively stalking...:blush: ...party on july 9th!\\:D/

ajarvis, can you edit the first post of the thread and update it to match the newest list you just posted, also? it just makes it easier when the thread gets super long (as i imagine it will be!) to be able to check the first post for :baby:news and not have to search around on hundreds of pages:thumbup:

does anyone have any computer skills? i know the june thread has a cute little graphic for their signatures and it would be fun to have something for july too:flower: i am hopeless at computer design and we'd end up with stick figures and 1st grader writing!:haha:


----------



## ajarvis

Hi Jumpingo at this point I cannot. Unless I start a new thread. Which I can do if that's what everyone decides they want to do? The original starter of the thread has left. I've asked admin if they can switch it, but so far no response. Are you wanting on the list for the 9th? :D


----------



## jumpingo

ajarvis, oops! i didn't even realize it was started by someone else! sorry!!:dohh:
and since you said that, i just went back and read a few pages...:sad1:

i am hesitant to add my name anywhere, but i figure gotta start sometime, right?:thumbup:


----------



## j_d_mommy

Hello ladies, had my second beta drawn today hcg is now at 556. Doctor likes the numbers and said I can make my first appointment between 7-8 weeks for first exam and u/s.


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Welcome j_d_mommy, jumpingo and TTCHOPES and congratulations! I'm so excited for all our July 2015 babies.

As for me I'm not really having many symptoms. I guess I should be grateful but it kind of makes me nervous. According to my betas everything's going well though. Just got my 17dpo results and HCG is 570 so more than doubling every 48 hours. 

I don't know about you ladies but I'm kind of using this pregnancy as an excuse to eat anything I want and I don't know if that's the best idea. This is my first pregnancy and I don't want to blow up, but I also don't want to deprive the baby of anything. Anyone else feeling guilty about eating too much or eating bad now that we're pregnant?


----------



## j_d_mommy

Food has been far from my mind I have been dealing with nausea like crazy. Forcing myself to eat small snacks. I've been pregnant two other times this pregnancy is so different. Can't wait to tell the boys they will have a baby next year.


----------



## sammynashley

Ergh...morning ladies! Super early I know DD had me up with a nightmare and now my nausea has kicked in! I had some lemonade which has eased it but I still feel blurgh and strangly hungry for 3.30am!


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Hi to everyone who has just joined and congrats xx

A cute graphic for our signature would be cool!


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Hi ladies....no official due date for myself confirmed by a Dr ....but got my :bfp: tuesday.....so unless I'm wacky....July it is for me!!


----------



## mimomma

Big welcome to everyone! So nice to see July filling up with more babies.

Still feeling the same, rough.:sick: I've never been this nauseous or tired with any of my other pregnancies. I'm really struggling, although in a good way the strong symptoms are reassuring.

Hope everyone has a fun and safe Halloween!


----------



## ajarvis

So So Sooooo hungry lol. But I'm only eating one extra snack a day! Unless it's healthy - like veggies. So gotta eat smart lol. Except last night where I had fries from McDonalds. But that's a rarity!

Welcome Ms Elizabeth - I can add you on the date based on your last period if you'd like? The doctors generally don't know more than that anyways lol.

Anyone else ignore the doctors when they change your due date? My first pregnancy they changed it at least 3 or 4 times. My youngest the same. They had no idea :p


----------



## cdex67

MsElizabeth, welcome! I'm so glad you're here!

I have had cramping yesterday and this morning that feels exactly like AF but I'm not worried as many women have said they had the same. I am having food aversions as well. I have a hard time eating in the morning and at lunch even though I'm starving. I just don't want food. At night I just want to eat everything. 

DH finally made it clear just how excited and ready he is for this. This is the first for both of us and we couldn't be happier. We're both scared to death of being parents but we broke down and cried happy tears together last night. Just praying for a happy and healthy 9 months for all of us &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## ajarvis

No worries Jumpingo - if everyone wants a new thread so the list is at the beginning I can do that. I am trying to get it changed to me, but admin isn't answering any messages etc. I just hope bunyhuny isn't being notified of all the posts etc. But she said she was going to unsubscribe.


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Hi cdex! I'm here!!


----------



## sammynashley

Welcome ms Elizabeth!! 

How's everyone feeling today? Im alright apart from being Crampy, tired and soooo hungry went shopping while hungry.. Shouldn't of done that I've bought so much rubbish food I probably won't eat!


----------



## jumpingo

sammynashley said:


> Welcome ms Elizabeth!!
> 
> How's everyone feeling today? Im alright apart from being Crampy, tired and soooo hungry went shopping while hungry.. Shouldn't of done that I've bought so much rubbish food I probably won't eat!

we just flew back to japan after 2 weeks of vacation in seattle/portland, so i am super jet lagged. it's 3:45am and i am wide awake:dohh: though, jet lag gives me a really good "excuse" as to why i am tired or hungry at weird times and not hungry other times. at least for a week or two longer:winkwink:

but, it's crazy how suddenly everything i eat i ask myself, "is this good for you and the baby?":wacko: it's gonna be a long 9 months:roll::haha:

also, question for everyone:
we JUST saw my parents, grandparents and my husband's mom in the states, so we won't be seeing them any time soon - how are people planning to break the news? and when?


----------



## sammynashley

Jumpingo- always good to have a excuse to eat! Especially at random times!

We've already told my mum, but I think we're leaving the rest of the famil, my dad, in laws etc until 12 weeks maybe longer depends how long we can hide it.


----------



## jumpingo

jumpingo said:


> also, question for everyone:
> we JUST saw my parents, grandparents and my husband's mom in the states, so we won't be seeing them any time soon - how are people planning to break the news? and when?

oh my gosh...my dad MAY have just set us up perfectly for announcing!!

on vacation last week there was "light" conversation:roll: about when my mom would get to be a grandma (and grandma desperately wants great grandkids) and my husband and i didn't know we were pregnant yet, so we joked, "better tell (older brother) and (SIL) to get on it!" and "hey, we're doing the best we can...:haha:" and other comments like that. WHICH, if we want to wait to tell them, makes it easy to continue down that road, and also younger brother is getting married next september, so i hinted a few weeks ago that i wasn't going to get pregnant during months that would put me at the risk to miss the wedding because i couldn't fly. so i could easily say we are waiting to try again in the spring. basically, i have several lies...ahem, ways...to keep from telling my family until i'm further along...BUT my dad just sent a text message to me and my SIL. 

the text says, 

"Happy Halloween!
And no pressure!"

with two photos attached. the first is him as Jack Sparrow and his office assistant as a similar pirate (not up on my movies obviously:haha:) and then 2nd is a picture of him, still as Jack Sparrow, holding a little baby.


so now i'm thinking maybe i should take a digital today, take a photo, and send it back saying, 

"Happy (early) Birthday!
And no worries!"

my due date is my dad's birthday:thumbup: the downside to this whole thing is that my mom is a total blabber mouth, so it means the whole town (i'm originally from small town Ohio) will know within days...:dohh::growlmad:

thoughts?


----------



## sammynashley

jumpingo said:


> jumpingo said:
> 
> 
> also, question for everyone:
> we JUST saw my parents, grandparents and my husband's mom in the states, so we won't be seeing them any time soon - how are people planning to break the news? and when?
> 
> oh my gosh...my dad MAY have just set us up perfectly for announcing!!
> 
> on vacation last week there was "light" conversation:roll: about when my mom would get to be a grandma (and grandma desperately wants great grandkids) and my husband and i didn't know we were pregnant yet, so we joked, "better tell (older brother) and (SIL) to get on it!" and "hey, we're doing the best we can...:haha:" and other comments like that. WHICH, if we want to wait to tell them, makes it easy to continue down that road, and also younger brother is getting married next september, so i hinted a few weeks ago that i wasn't going to get pregnant at the risk of missing the wedding because i couldn't fly. so i could easily say we are waiting to try again in the spring. basically, i have several lies...ahem, ways...to keep from telling my family until i'm further along...BUT my dad just sent a text message to me and my SIL.
> 
> the text says,
> 
> "Happy Halloween!
> And, no pressure!"
> 
> with two photos attached. the first is him as Jack Sparrow and his office assistant as a similar pirate (not up on my movies obviously:haha:) and then 2nd is a picture of him, still as Jack Sparrow, holding a little baby.
> 
> 
> so now i'm thinking maybe i should take a digital today, take a photo, and send it back saying,
> 
> "Happy (early) Birthday!
> And, no worries!"
> 
> my due date is my dad's birthday:thumbup: the downside to this whole thing is that my mom is a total blabber mouth, so it means the whole town (i'm originally from small town Ohio) will know within days...:dohh::growlmad:
> 
> thoughts?Click to expand...

:haha: sounds like a good idea Hun but it's your choice and do you really feel upto telling family a potentially others finding out. 

Also my due date is my dad's birthday too!! How weird!!


----------



## ajarvis

Do the pic! Lol. Especially cause it coincides with your dad's birthday that's awesome! I told my SO, mom, sister in laws with a pic of the pee stick hahaha


----------



## jumpingo

sammynashley said:


> [
> :haha: sounds like a good idea Hun but it's your choice and do you really feel upto telling family a potentially others finding out.
> 
> Also my due date is my dad's birthday too!! How weird!!

that's crazy!

yeah, i don't know...i'm sort of torn. i want to tell them, but i also don't know if i can handle the "how's the baby? how are you? are you eating? sleeping?" barrage so early and for so long:roll:

and honestly, there are friends i would want to tell sooner than my mom. wow, that sounds so sad. but it's true.:shrug:

my husband's mom would totally keep it a secret, and i know he wants to tell her, but i worry that if my mom finds out his mom knew way before her, it'll cause problems. 

even as i type that, i realize how much that isn't MY issue. ugh. that's her problem to deal with if she feels that way. (ah, i'm such a push over, trying to keep everyone happy:shy:) my mom and i don't really get along as adults. she's my mom, but definitely not the "mom-now-best-friend" type.:nope: not even close. my husband understands my concern and he also said he'll do whatever i am comfortable with.

sigh.

guess i need to wait longer. haha:blush:


----------



## sammynashley

Just do whatever feels right for you Hun, I'm dreading telling hubby's family because they just see babies as another expense really annoys me! It's their grandchild not a utility bill!

I've also learnt that you can't make everyone happy, no matter how hard you try, so aslong as you're not hurting anyone do what Evers best for you and hubby! 

We've thought about announcing it in Xmas cards as our 12 scan should be around then.


----------



## detterose

Sorry I have been MIA ladies. So nice to see our group is growing with more beautiful BFPs!! Welcome to all of you :)

AFM: Had my hopefully last beta yesterday morning. Results werent back yet when I left work yesterday. The pathology lady stuffed up and didnt put it through as urgent. So I am sneaking into work later today (its Saturday here) to check them lol!


----------



## detterose

Sadly. My levels only went from 272 to 340 in a 2 day period... Things dont look good :(


----------



## JoyofMyLife

I'm so sorry detterose. But at least you numbers are still rising. The doubling period can take up to 72 hours so don't give up hope yet. I'm sure you'll get your levels checked again next week and will hopefully get better news. Hugs to you and please try to stay positive!


----------



## Medzi

Detterose - I agree with Joy, try to stay positive. When is your next test?

Welcome to all the new ladies on the board! So happy the dates are filling up!!


----------



## detterose

Next blood draw is Monday.


----------



## Medzi

:hugs: I imagine it is hard to stay positive after your losses&#8230; we are here for you! Hurry up Monday!


----------



## SpringCrane

Can I join you ladies? My EDD based on my LMP is July 6. I won't have a scan for a few weeks. We were surprised by this little bean, but we are very excited! My son will be 2 on July 15. Everything feels like a repeat of two years ago. (He was due July 9.)


----------



## mimomma

I'm so sorry detterose. Best wishes for Monday's test results! :hugs:


----------



## mimomma

Welcome SpringCrane and congrats on your BFP! I've never had a summer baby and am looking forward to welcoming a little one in the warm sun!

Am feeling surprisingly good, for now. Taking advantage of no nausea and having a cup of coffee without gagging. It's quite wonderful. :thumbup:

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## KtownKate

I'm sorry, detterose. Sending positive/sticky vibes your way! :hugs:

Welcome and congratulations, SpringCrane!


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Congratulations Springcrane xx

Detterose sending you strong thoughts xx


----------



## ajarvis

<3 :cloud9: Our July 2015 Mamas :cloud9: <3

1st
:yellow: Medzi :yellow:

2nd
:yellow: mimomma :yellow:

3rd
:yellow: Cariad82 :yellow:
:yellow: KtownKate :yellow:

5th
:yellow: ajarvis :yellow:
:yellow: detterose :yellow:

6th
:yellow: JoyofMylife :yellow:
:yellow: TTChopes :yellow:
:yellow: springcrane :yellow:

7th
:yellow: WTTMommy :yellow:

8th
:yellow: Youngy :yellow:

9th
:yellow: Baby_Dreams :yellow:
:yellow: sammynashley :yellow: 
:yellow: cdex67 :yellow:
:yellow: j_d_mommy :yellow:

1 Angel Baby :hugs:

​


----------



## ajarvis

Congratulations Springcrane! I added you to the list :) 

Maybe for 2nd Tri ladies I'll start a new group? Then the list can be on the first page and we should have everybody by then ;)

Detterose fingers crossed for you on Monday.

So I think I'm going to go early because of how early I got BFP mainly. My cousin is predicting July 1st lol. Yay Canada day baby! It's been a while since I was pregnant but do they still have those games online you can put on your facebook etc and people can guess birth dat, weight, sex etc?


----------



## sammynashley

That would be a good idea Hun :)

Not sure about the games but think I'll have this one a week early due to csection, although it'd be lovely having baby a week early it could mean baby is born on my birthday which is a little scary spending my birthday in hospital!


----------



## ajarvis

My oldest wants it to be born on his birthday which is the 17th. I say no way :p


----------



## sammynashley

We haven't told ours yet not sure if DD would understand she'd want the baby right now! Couldn't imagine gover 2weeks overdue! I was 41 weeks with DD that was too much was ready for her to be born by 38 weeks I was in agony.


How's everyone feeling?


----------



## Medzi

Nate was 3 weeks early! We'll see about this one.

Yeah, ajarvis, if the admins don't get back to you, a new thread in second tri is a good idea :)

Feeling ok&#8230; just so tired!


----------



## ajarvis

I was 41 weeks with my oldest as well and then 30 hours of labor. No way do I want to do that again :p

OK. I'll start a second/third tri one in December and we can all move over as we please or all at once even lol. If there's any additional info you want to see with the list let me know!

I am still not feeling pregnant besides enjoying halloween candy! I don't normally eat any candy lol


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Sounds good to me xx


----------



## sammynashley

I'm not feeling pregnant today apart from the tiredness even had a cheeky nap today, crampings calmed down too. Just can't stop yawning although if could be hubby watching the darts causing the yawning :haha:


----------



## cdex67

I'm not really feeling pregnant today either but im trying to embrace feeling good while I can :)


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

cdex67 said:


> I'm not really feeling pregnant today either but im trying to embrace feeling good while I can :)

Want my nausea? :haha: 

I feel fat. Lol. Maybe its my breakfast. I keep asking...when am i going to start showing? I cant tell if this is a baby belly or Mac & cheese belly!

Lab took blood for hcg....now wait for the dr to call next week.


----------



## jumpingo

you can go ahead and add me to the 9th:thumbup:


----------



## Baby_Dreams

The nausea is killing me today :(


----------



## sammynashley

Aww Hun, if you like ginger biscuits they're meant to help


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Thanks I will have to try it, I didn't get any last time maybe won't be so lucky this time around :(


----------



## sammynashley

This time around I don't feel morning sickness that bad..yet! I do have a lot of food aversions! Finding it hard to find things I wanna eat.


----------



## detterose

Thanks ladies for your positive vibes. I wish I could enjoy todays milestone of hitting 5 weeks but its very bittersweet when you dont know if bub is hanging in there or not.. :( Feeling slightly nauseated and nipples are still very tender so that's something but I guess only my draw on Monday will tell me whether or not my little bean is sticking for mummy.

Welcome to all the new ladies. Cant believe how fast this group is growing. Wishing you all a happy and healthy 9 months!! Xxx


----------



## Carlsberg

Could I join as well please?! I'm due 10th with our 3rd bundle of joy!

Going on previous pregnancies, I'm expecting horrendous nausea any day now &#128513;


----------



## sammynashley

Welcome carlsberg! This will be my 3rd bubba too!

Detterose, sometime hcg just rises slowly, it's not the same for everyone. Fx'd you get good results Monday :hugs:


----------



## JoyofMyLife

I don't feel pregnant either, even though I don't know what being pregnant feels like lol! But I don't feel much different than normal other than sore boobs. I know I will regret saying this but I'm hoping more symptoms will come soon. That way I'll at least have peace of mind that everything's progressing okay.


----------



## ajarvis

Jumpingo you're added! Welcome Carlsberg! Our first 10th baby :) July 9th is a popular day!

 <3 :cloud9: Our July 2015 Mamas :cloud9: <3

1st
:yellow: Medzi :yellow:

2nd
:yellow: mimomma :yellow:

3rd
:yellow: Cariad82 :yellow:
:yellow: KtownKate :yellow:

5th
:yellow: ajarvis :yellow:
:yellow: detterose :yellow:

6th
:yellow: JoyofMylife :yellow:
:yellow: TTChopes :yellow:
:yellow: springcrane :yellow:

7th
:yellow: WTTMommy :yellow:

8th
:yellow: Youngy :yellow:

9th
:yellow: Baby_Dreams :yellow:
:yellow: sammynashley :yellow: 
:yellow: cdex67 :yellow:
:yellow: j_d_mommy :yellow:
:yellow: jumpingo :yellow:

July 10th
:yellow: carlsberg :yellow:
:yellow: Ms Elizabeth :yellow:

1 Angel Baby :hugs:

​


----------



## ajarvis

Went to the gym for an hour and now I'm sitting here starving waiting for lunch, supper.... whatever :p rice, crab, corn. It's all I could think about on the way home!


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Carlsberg said:


> Could I join as well please?! I'm due 10th with our 3rd bundle of joy!
> 
> Going on previous pregnancies, I'm expecting horrendous nausea any day now &#128513;


Congrats to you!

According to the charts...I'm on the 10th too!! With my first!

:happydance:


----------



## ajarvis

I added you to the 10th Ms Elizabeth :)


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

ajarvis said:


> I added you to the 10th Ms Elizabeth :)

:happydance:


----------



## sammynashley

I'm so hungry tonight! Have just sat here and scoffed a whole galaxy bar to myself! Healthy eating relapse :dohh: really couldn't help myself!


----------



## Feb4th2011

Can you add me please! Looks like the 11th of July is our due date!! This is baby #2 for us!


----------



## ajarvis

Added Feb4th2011

 <3 :cloud9: Our July 2015 Mamas :cloud9: <3

1st
:yellow: Medzi :yellow:

2nd
:yellow: mimomma :yellow:

3rd
:yellow: Cariad82 :yellow:
:yellow: KtownKate :yellow:

5th
:yellow: ajarvis :yellow:
:yellow: detterose :yellow:

6th
:yellow: JoyofMylife :yellow:
:yellow: TTChopes :yellow:
:yellow: springcrane :yellow:

7th
:yellow: WTTMommy :yellow:

8th
:yellow: Youngy :yellow:

9th
:yellow: Baby_Dreams :yellow:
:yellow: sammynashley :yellow: 
:yellow: cdex67 :yellow:
:yellow: j_d_mommy :yellow:
:yellow: jumpingo :yellow:

July 10th
:yellow: carlsberg :yellow:
:yellow: Ms Elizabeth :yellow:

July 11th
:yellow: feb4th2011 :yellow:

1 Angel Baby :hugs:

​


----------



## Medzi

I love seeing this awesome group grow!

Welcome to all the new members!! :)

So far this pregnancy has been different from my one with Cubby - boobs are still so sore and that ended soon after my BFP with Cubs. I'm SO backed-up and that didn't happen at all last time. And my skin is looking good and I broke out very bad last time. I'm tiiiired. Time for bed!


----------



## Baby_Dreams

I woke up and was sick :( feel so ill! Nausea is awful.


----------



## LittleMinx

Massive congratulations to you all.. I'm currently sat boobing my July 2014 baby! It is a beautiful time of year to have a newborn. . It's crazy to think it's been a year since she was conceived... It really does go so quickly. Enjoy ladies xx


----------



## Feb4th2011

We told our families last night that baby #2 is on the way!! DH and I had a big trip to Vancouver Island planned for the end of July to Visit dH's family and celebrate Gramp's 90th... My parents were coming along as they've never been, and have always wanted too! So we had to break it to them that we won't be going anymore. They were completely fine with that! Told my sisters, and brother, DH's sister, grandparents, great grand parents and an aunt and uncle. We don't have an easy time getting pregnant, and we are happy to share early, so our family can enjoy it with us!

My Best friend knows too

I had zero symptoms last time, this time I'm achy in my abdominal area, in the morning I have to eat right after I wake or I feel sick. First appointment will be Nov 25th!!! Still waiting to hear when the ultra sound is, most likely that day, the Dr forgot to put an ultrasound rec. in my file, so the nurse was gonna track her down!

Hope your all feeling well today!

Hello from Saskatchewan!


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Thanks for the congrats, LittleMinx and welcome to all the new ladies!

It must have been so exciting to tell your family, Feb4th. I think we're going to wait until after our first ultrasound on Nov. 17th to tell our immediate family and then will announce it to everyone else in our Christmas cards. I'll be 12 weeks on Dec. 22nd so we'll feel more comfortable telling everyone then.

I hope everyone's feeling well today. Still no major symptoms for me!


----------



## ajarvis

Medzi maybe with all the differences you're having a girl?!

Thanks Littleminx! It's definitely crazy how fast time will go. I plan on enjoying every day instead of looking ahead. Specially cause it's likely my last pregnancy!

Feb4th2011 - yay another Canadian! You get snow yesterday? lol we sure did it's still coming down. Going to be a tough run. Telling people is fun eh? We went to a halloween party last night and the SO was telling every one :p Guess I'll tell some people from run club this morning ha.


----------



## KtownKate

Gah. I'm so jealous of you prairie folk getting snow! We never get early snow in south eastern Ontario. :(


----------



## Shorty88

Hey,
Can I join I'm due July 2nd x


----------



## cdex67

Welcome shorty, congrats.


----------



## cdex67

I'm feeling very...blah today. Just can't wait for that first appointment...


----------



## Feb4th2011

Ajarvis- we had rain all night probably 11pm-8:30 am. Now it's snowing tons! We have a snow fall warning... I'm not sure if it will stick around or not? Im gonna try and read through all the posts this afternoon to get caught up on everyone!


----------



## sammynashley

Welcome shorty!! 

Cdex67- I'm feeling exactly the same as you sore boobs and nausea, been out shopping today now cooking a roast but feel knackered. Just want my bed.


----------



## ajarvis

Added to the list Shorty!

 <3 :cloud9: Our July 2015 Mamas :cloud9: <3

1st
:yellow: Medzi :yellow:

2nd
:yellow: mimomma :yellow:
:yellow: Shorty88 :yellow:

3rd
:yellow: Cariad82 :yellow:
:yellow: KtownKate :yellow:

5th
:yellow: ajarvis :yellow:
:yellow: detterose :yellow:

6th
:yellow: JoyofMylife :yellow:
:yellow: TTChopes :yellow:
:yellow: springcrane :yellow:

7th
:yellow: WTTMommy :yellow:

8th
:yellow: Youngy :yellow:

9th
:yellow: Baby_Dreams :yellow:
:yellow: sammynashley :yellow: 
:yellow: cdex67 :yellow:
:yellow: j_d_mommy :yellow:
:yellow: jumpingo :yellow:

July 10th
:yellow: carlsberg :yellow:
:yellow: Ms Elizabeth :yellow:

1 Angel Baby :hugs:

​


----------



## ajarvis

Well it was a slushy slushy mess out there today! Felt like I was running with two slush puddles on my feet  made for a long 7K!

Now I'm getting HANGRY haha


----------



## Rach87

Can I join? Got my bfp today at 10 days late for af! Due date would be est. July 1st!


----------



## ajarvis

Another July 1st :D Congratulations Rach87!!

 <3 :cloud9: Our July 2015 Mamas :cloud9: <3

1st
:yellow: Medzi :yellow:
:yellow: Rach87 :yellow:

2nd
:yellow: mimomma :yellow:
:yellow: Shorty88 :yellow:

3rd
:yellow: Cariad82 :yellow:
:yellow: KtownKate :yellow:

5th
:yellow: ajarvis :yellow:
:yellow: detterose :yellow:

6th
:yellow: JoyofMylife :yellow:
:yellow: TTChopes :yellow:
:yellow: springcrane :yellow:

7th
:yellow: WTTMommy :yellow:

8th
:yellow: Youngy :yellow:

9th
:yellow: Baby_Dreams :yellow:
:yellow: sammynashley :yellow: 
:yellow: cdex67 :yellow:
:yellow: j_d_mommy :yellow:
:yellow: jumpingo :yellow:

July 10th
:yellow: carlsberg :yellow:
:yellow: Ms Elizabeth :yellow:

1 Angel Baby :hugs:

​


----------



## Medzi

Welcome to all the new ladies!

Yay - someone else on July 1st with me! :D 

This snow is not cool. We were supposed to head to Brooks today (about 2 hours from here) and stay with my mom for a few weeks since DH is over in Europe but we are delaying until tomorrow. Having a pajama day and ordering take out for supper!

Maybe it will be a girl this time! Things have been different for sure. My sinuses are so stuffy too - just feel so swollen but otherwise feel ok so I think it is more pregnancy (I hear progesterone is a culprit of that&#8230;) and not really a cold. 

Cubby is napping now so I'm off for one too! 

<3


----------



## Medzi

ajarvis - you ran 7k outside today!? You're amazing.


----------



## ajarvis

Medzi said:


> ajarvis - you ran 7k outside today!? You're amazing.

lol. Thanks! It was quite a chore this morning! Huge slushy mess!!!


----------



## lcgoodac

Hi ladies , I got a very faint bfp yesterday, restested today was still faint but darker than yesterday. I'm not entirely sure what do I am as I had 4 days of positive opks. Based on af I would be due 14th July . I have a little boy who will be 3 on Christmas Eve this year and was on this forum when pregnant with him . Fingers crossed for a sticky bean x


----------



## jumpingo

lcgoodac said:


> Hi ladies , I got a very faint bfp yesterday, restested today was still faint but darker than yesterday. I'm not entirely sure what do I am as I had 4 days of positive opks. Based on af I would be due 14th July . I have a little boy who will be 3 on Christmas Eve this year and was on this forum when pregnant with him . Fingers crossed for a sticky bean x

congrats and welcome!:wave: as i understand, you calculate from the start of your last AF until you get in for a scan and they can measure the baby?:shrug:


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Congratulations and welcome Rach87 and Shorty.

Lcgoodac, two positives in two days sounds like you're definitely pregnant. Congratulations and welcome to the July Mamas club! :)

Ajarvis, you are awesome for keeping up with all your running. I used to be very active in the beginning of our TTC journey but after several months of not getting pregnant I started to worry that the heavy exercise might have something to do with it. My RE advised me to take it easy so I stopped working out last month and low and behold, we got our BFP :). I still walk 3 miles a few days a week but I'm too scared to do anything else. Maybe after the first ultrasound I'll pick up the pace a little.


----------



## detterose

Still no morning sickness. Not reassuring when I usually have it by now... Boobs are still super tender and I am exhausted and passed out in bed by 8.30 every night still. Praying super hard my hCG has done some miraculous doubling over the weekend and Fridays draw was just a bit of a funny one... :(


----------



## ajarvis

JoyOfMyLife - that's still exercise! Better than sitting around eating halloween candy hahaha. I always try and stay active through pregnancy. My youngest though I got lazy near the end and ate too many donuts. Losing the weight was HARD because of that. So this time I'm determined to be active like I was with my oldest!

Detterose - Crossing all fingers for you for good numbers on Monday! Remember symptoms, or the lack of don't indicate healthy or unhealthy pregnancy ;) When do you find out tomorrow?


----------



## lcgoodac

I've got no symptoms at all which is why I was a bit shocked when I got a bfp!


----------



## detterose

Ajarvis - Its 7am Monday here in Australia. I have my blood test in an hour. Results should hopefully only take 2-4 hours after that. *fingers crossed* Have had some mild period like cramping this morning but so far no spotting. Really hoping little bean is hanging in there :( Every where I read about slow doubling hCG levels are basically not good though..


----------



## cdex67

Sooo...Im not sure where I should have my due date right now. I was temping so I know when I ovulated but I also see somebody said to calculate from LMP until scan...in that case my due date would be July 2nd and I would be 5 wks 3 days. Hmm.


----------



## ajarvis

ahhh. Well good luck detterose! 3-5 hours and you should know!

Cdex67 it's probably easier to just go by your last period date. even if you know when you ovulated you don't know when it was fertilized, implanted etc. Even if you did still wouldn't know when baby was coming :p


----------



## jumpingo

cdex67 said:


> Sooo...Im not sure where I should have my due date right now. I was temping so I know when I ovulated but I also see somebody said to calculate from LMP until scan...in that case my due date would be July 2nd and I would be 5 wks 3 days. Hmm.

that's only what i thought, i could be way wrong!:haha:
i'm guessing the calculations are done based on the "average" 28-day cycle, so if you ovulate much later, then calculating from the start of your period would actually not be as correct? i used babycenter's due date calculator (https://www.babycenter.com/pregnancy-due-date-calculator) and it gives two options for the "start" calculation date:

--First day of my last period (This is how most healthcare providers calculate your due date.)
--Date I conceived (Few people know this to the day; choose this option only if you're sure.) 

"day i conceived" means...??:shrug: implantation? ovulation? there's a range of different days it could be since we don't know exactly the timing in there!:wacko: hahaha


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

cdex67 said:


> Sooo...Im not sure where I should have my due date right now. I was temping so I know when I ovulated but I also see somebody said to calculate from LMP until scan...in that case my due date would be July 2nd and I would be 5 wks 3 days. Hmm.

LOL, as if it's not confusing enough as it is!


----------



## KtownKate

Medzi said:


> My sinuses are so stuffy too - just feel so swollen but otherwise feel ok so I think it is more pregnancy (I hear progesterone is a culprit of that) and not really a cold.

My sinuses have been really stuffy too. I've had a cold since Thanksgiving (it's been a lingering cough for about 2 weeks though) and I thought my other symptoms were coming back or something. I'm glad to hear it might just be progesterone messing around with me. :thumbup:


----------



## KtownKate

Thinking of you today, detterose! Fingers crossed!


----------



## mimomma

Best wishes for today detterose! Welcome everyone!! After a day of no nausea yesterday, it's been back on and off most of the day. Worse than that is I caught a cold. My nose is so runny and I've been sneezing non-stop, yuck. Hopefully I can sleep it off tonight. Already planning to be in bed in the next half hour, it's 8 pm here. :blush:


----------



## ajarvis

6 here. Feed kids. Put them to bed. Eat chips and dip and watch the walking dead ;)


----------



## Medzi

Kate - bah, it is the worst! My face is even swollen. Hopefully it goes away quickly for us both! 

ajarvis - good on you. I ate whatever and was super lazy when pregnant with Nate. I honestly JUST lost the pregnancy weight and now I'm pregnant again. Though, I'm still overweight and was doing so good at losing. Going to be extra good this time around. So far that has been easy since I have been having food aversions. 

detterose, thinking of you and praying for a high number :hugs:


----------



## detterose

My third angel has gained their wings far too early... Levels were 236. I started to bleed 2 hours after I got my results... Doctor at work sent me home to rest. :( Absolutely devastated....


----------



## Medzi

No detterose :cry: I am so so sorry you have to go through this again. No one should have to ever go through it, ever. :hugs: Fly high sweet baby.


----------



## ajarvis

:cry: oh detterose I'm so sorry :hug:


----------



## ajarvis

Medzi I'm TRYING to be good. But it's soooo hard cause I'm STARVING!! I just had supper 90 min ago and I feel like I haven't eaten all day lol


----------



## JoyofMyLife

I'm so very sorry for your loss, Detterose. You are in my prayers!


----------



## Feb4th2011

I'm sorry to hear Detterose... :flow:


----------



## Baby_Dreams

So sorry Detterose xx


----------



## sammynashley

Detterose I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## mimomma

I'm so very sorry detterose :hugs:


----------



## mimomma

My cold is feeling better today, thank goodness. However, I'm pretty sure I gave it to my 11 month old, poor baby.

I admire your dedication to running ajarvis. I usually gain quite a bit of weight while pregnant and expect this time around to be the same. I always say it's because I'm small and have big babies, but there is a pretty big difference between their birth weight and total pounds I put on. :blush:

Still having nausea and my new symptom is my bbs are sore and constantly tingling (like milk letdown). I'm still nursing my baby so hopefully that doesn't get too uncomfortable. Lots of cramping and quick sharp pain when I sneeze or cough. It seemed to me a bit early for some of my stretching pains, but I have been through this quite a few times so my belly doesn't likely have much fight left in it.:haha:


----------



## KtownKate

I'm so incredibly sorry, detterose.


----------



## sammynashley

Glad your feeling better mimomma, hopefully your bubba won't get too poorly!

I'm feeling pretty crappy today, nausea doesn't seem as though it's really here apart from a tiny bit in the mornings which is so unusual as with my others I had it pretty bad, my boobs and nipples are so sore :( think my biggest symptom is tiredness. I'm ready for bed and it's not even lunchtime yet!


----------



## detterose

Thanks everyone :( Going to take a break from TTC. My doctor is referring me to a high risk maternal and fetal OBGYN specialist to find out why this keeps happening... :( My heart is broken.

I wish you all the best xo


----------



## cdex67

So sorry detterose :( 

I emailed my primary care doctor yesterday to see if there's any way she will do a beta just cause I need it to calm my nerves a little. Waiting on a response back from her.

I've finally noticed boob changes. They've been sore the whole time but today they are even more sore and my bra is super tight. No complaints about that ;) 

Overall feeling pretty good so far but it's only 7am :)


----------



## ajarvis

<3 :cloud9: Our July 2015 Mamas :cloud9: <3

1st
:yellow: Medzi :yellow:

2nd
:yellow: mimomma :yellow:
:yellow: Shorty88 :yellow:

3rd
:yellow: Cariad82 :yellow:
:yellow: KtownKate :yellow:

5th
:yellow: ajarvis :yellow:

6th
:yellow: JoyofMylife :yellow:
:yellow: TTChopes :yellow:
:yellow: springcrane :yellow:

7th
:yellow: WTTMommy :yellow:

8th
:yellow: Youngy :yellow:

9th
:yellow: Baby_Dreams :yellow:
:yellow: sammynashley :yellow: 
:yellow: cdex67 :yellow:
:yellow: j_d_mommy :yellow:
:yellow: jumpingo :yellow:

July 10th
:yellow: carlsberg :yellow:
:yellow: Ms Elizabeth :yellow:

2 Angel Babies :hugs:

​


----------



## ajarvis

I feel so gross after eating breakfast! Trying to get ready to hit the gym - or the pool. Blah. See how I feel after making the kids school lunches! Silly Mondays!


----------



## BeautifulRose

Hey Mamas ! I'm due July 3rd with baby #2 HCG at 4w0d was 89 at 4w4d they were 416 go for a scan on Nov 10th . Congrats to everyone


----------



## KtownKate

Welcome BeautifulRose! We're due date buddies!


----------



## lozmega

Julyer here too :flower:
just not an exact date yet! Got my first ever BFP yesterday after 3 years NTNP. I was diagnosed with pcos at 18 and was told this would be a difficult achievement naturally. These bad boy lines prove them wrong 
https://i59.tinypic.com/282ns6c.jpg


----------



## cdex67

Nice lines! Congrats and welcome :)

My sciatic nerve hates me today.


----------



## sammynashley

Congrats and welcome beautifulrose & lozmega!

I am so tired this afternoon really struggling to stay awake also have the school run soon and the rain is horrendous :( drowned rat here we come!


----------



## Shirley.

Hi all, cautiously joining you, have been a lurker in the past and now coming out to play &#128513;

Due on 2nd of July, which is my daughters birthday! X


----------



## ajarvis

Shirley. and BeautifulRose are added!! Congrats and Welcome :D

Lozmega do you know a due date based on LMP? Or you want me to just wait to add you to the list? Congratulations! Those are some strong lines!

 <3 :cloud9: Our July 2015 Mamas :cloud9: <3

1st
:yellow: Medzi :yellow:

2nd
:yellow: mimomma :yellow:
:yellow: Shorty88 :yellow:
:yellow: Shirley. :yellow: 

3rd
:yellow: Cariad82 :yellow:
:yellow: KtownKate :yellow:
:yellow: BeautifulRose :yellow:

5th
:yellow: ajarvis :yellow:

6th
:yellow: JoyofMylife :yellow:
:yellow: TTChopes :yellow:
:yellow: springcrane :yellow:

7th
:yellow: WTTMommy :yellow:

8th
:yellow: Youngy :yellow:

9th
:yellow: Baby_Dreams :yellow:
:yellow: sammynashley :yellow: 
:yellow: cdex67 :yellow:
:yellow: j_d_mommy :yellow:
:yellow: jumpingo :yellow:

July 10th
:yellow: carlsberg :yellow:
:yellow: Ms Elizabeth :yellow:

July 12th
:yellow: KozmikKitten :yellow:

2 Angel Babies :hugs:

​


----------



## KozmikKitten

Hi ladies! I'm joining even though I'm terrified of getting too excited so soon! But on the other hand, I believe every pregnancy should be celebrated.
My due date based on conception (ovulation) is July 12. I'm 4w1d according to that. 
I'm cautious because I've had to mc's in the past and told at the birth of my son that I was higher risk of mc than an average woman. 
Trying to be optimistic about this one! I have symptoms like terrible acne, sore bb's, emotional, and super tired, so hoping those are good signs that the pregnancy is progressing nicely. I've also had some small bouts of nausea in the past 4 days as well, which I never had with my son. 

Thanks for having me!:flower:

So sorry to the two ladies with mc's. TTC is such a hard road to travel. :hugs:


----------



## ajarvis

Congrats KozmikKitten! I added you to the list above!! I hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months :)


----------



## j_d_mommy

Sorry I've been MIA I have been so so tired slept most of yesterday. How is everyone feeling?


----------



## sammynashley

Welcome newbies! :)

J_d_mommy - I envy you! I have been so tired the last 3 days! Could sleep all day but don't get the chance :( doesn't help my inconsiderate neighbour keeps waking me up at 3/4am for the last week. Sleep is precious :haha:

Also just realised it's my daughters parents evening at nursery off tonight so off to that soon, just wanna hibernate. 

Had some weird stretching pains today felt like they were going from one hip to the other, anyone else had these?


----------



## j_d_mommy

I had on and off again cramping, full feeling in lower abdomen and back and hip pain still on zofran for nausea


----------



## j_d_mommy

Is my avatar sideways? How do I fix that?


----------



## ajarvis

Ok. Ladies. The thread is now in my name so we won't have to switch to a new one :happydance:

If I missed you I'm terribly sorry! Let me know and you'll be added. From now just the first post will be updated!


----------



## ajarvis

j_d_mommy said:


> Is my avatar sideways? How do I fix that?

Your avatar is sideways unfortunately I don't know how to fix it. Was it sideways in the pic you uploaded?


----------



## j_d_mommy

Finally fixed it yay for being able to update front page!!!


----------



## j_d_mommy

Can someone explain how to make the pregnancy countdown show up under your posts?


----------



## ajarvis

Go into User CP and from there "edit signature" then once you have your code from a site that has a ticker you copy and paste the code in there. I got my tickers from thebump.com


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Congratulations and welcome Shirley, BeautifulRose, lozmega and Kozmikkitten! I'm so excited to see our July Mamas group growing!

Hooray Ajarvis for getting the thread switched over! 

I finally started feeling a few more symptoms yesterday and today. I'm getting waves of nausea that only last a few minutes and my tummy feels a little sore like I've been doing sit-ups. 

I took another pregnancy test this morning just for peace of mind and the line popped up right away and much darker than last week. I think I'm gonna keep testing once or twice a week until my first ultrasound on the 17th cause It makes me feel better that everything's still ok. Is that crazy? Anyone else still testing after having pregnancy confirmed by your doctor?


----------



## ajarvis

I won't see a midwife til September. I used my 4 tests - 2 on 3 weeks 4 days, 1 on 5 days, and 1 on 6 days and that's it. So expensive! lol. 

Although I did have to move my appt. again. I swear they're going to think I'm nuts before they even see me once! I forgot that I have training on the 12th of Dec. the 19th is no longer available so now it has to be the 5th of December as it's all they've got left :p


----------



## jumpingo

i just went in for bloodwork confirmation yesterday. i needed the referral from my primary care doc to get a first OB appointment. i assumed a 7 or 8 week first appointment was normal, based on what i have read around here, but they aren't going to schedule my first appointment until 12 weeks. that's not until christmas!:dohh: i live on a military base in japan, so i don't have many choices except the base hospital (unless i just want to pay out of pocket for something and get seen at a japanese hospital/clinic). i guess since this is my first and i've never miscarried, they don't see the point?:nope: but that seems like forever to wait! the doc said OB would call me to schedule the appointment, so now i just have to wait for them to call me.:coffee: of course they are having training this week and next with weird clinic hours and then closed all next week. who knows when they'll actually get back to me.:roll:

we are flying back to the states for the week of new years, and if we can hold out that long, will surprise my family then with the news. they actually think we are waiting to try right now because my younger brother is getting married next september and i mentioned that i don't want to risk being too pregnant to fly - turns out i'll have an 8 week old!:haha:


----------



## ajarvis

jumpingo I wasn't booked til 12 weeks either! But I couldn't do that appt. cause of holidays the next week so was booked at 11 but couldn't do that because of work so now booked at 10 :p Dec 5th.

lol. Nice way of holding off the surprise :p


----------



## lozmega

I have a scan this week so hopefully I'll get a date! Docs worried it might be ectopic because of the cramps I'm having on the left :(. She examined me though and she said my womb feels large so hopefully that's a good sign!!


----------



## cdex67

Oh no lozmega I hope everything is ok! That sounds like a good sign though.
I had a beta done today, will have results tomorrow. 
I have an appointment with my primary the 11th. It was an appointment I already had scheduled so im not canceling it. Then I have my first ob appointment on November 25th at 7wks4 days.


----------



## ajarvis

what about the cramps concerned her lozmega? Are they intense or super localized? When is your scan? sounds like she's not too worried so hopefully it all works out!


----------



## lozmega

Well I was cramping a full week before I decided to do a test. It wasn't until I got my bfp that I noticed they were more on the left side than anything. According to my lmp, I'm roughly 6-7 weeks so the cramping would be a lot worse by now if it was the case.the cramps seem to shift now, less to one side. I told her it could also be preasure around my ovaries since I get a lot of cysts and pain on my left ovary quite often. For years in fact. I'm really hoping nothings wrong and the bean sticks!!


----------



## ajarvis

I'm glad the cramping is shifting! Up til last week I had rightish cramping. Now it's pretty much gone and replaced with hunger pains ha. Sticky wishes for you! Hope your scan can put your mind at ease!


----------



## mimomma

Good luck at your scan lozmega! Maybe the cramping was from your corpus luteum? I only say that because mine usually cause quite a bit of cramping. Best wishes for this week.


----------



## SpringCrane

I second the corpus luteum possibility. I was having some left sided cramping this weekend. My mom had an ectopic, so it's always in the back of my mind. She's a ultrasound department head and able to get me in for scans, so she did a scan yesterday to make sure the pain was in fact just the corpus luteum. I didn't have the pain with my last pregnancy, so I wasn't sure what it was. Hope it's the same!


----------



## sammynashley

Morning ladies! 

How's everyone feeling?

I've woken up this morning and feel like I've walked into a brick wall of nausea :( I've been lucky and not had it for a couple of days, just wish it wasn't around the school run. Also feeling really bloated already my work uniform is so Uncomfy!


----------



## Shirley.

Hi,again!

I'm feeling super nauseous but don't feel pregnant if that makes sense? 

I am going to buy some more tests later just for piece of mind as thinking it was just a dream (obviously wasn't as I still have the positive tests upstairs!)

Just going crazy I suppose!! :wacko: hope everyone's ok!


----------



## mimomma

Sammynashley - nausea has been killing me too in the mornings usually into the early afternoon. Sorry about your work uniform. Not sure what you wear, but can you modify it to make a bit more room? I've seen some cute ideas on pinterest lately. However, I live in yoga pants and sweatshirts everyday.


----------



## mimomma

Hi Shirley - due date buddy :wave:

I know how you feel about going crazy. I took my last pregnancy test last week and can't buy any more (my dh would kill me). It's hard to just sit around and wait for an appt.


----------



## lozmega

I feel really sick too, doesn't help that I'm coughing loads too. Docs just rang me and put me in for a scan today so fingers crossed!! I'll keep updating!


----------



## jumpingo

hello all:wave:

morning sickness kicking in a bit for me too - feels like being very very mildly car sick.:dohh:

i went in to get blood work done with my primary care doc to get the ball rolling and get a referral to OB. the referring doc said that OB will call me to schedule an appointment for 12 weeks. feel like everyone on these boards is in way earlier than that, but all my googling showed that 8-12 is pretty normal...:shrug: thought maybe it was just an indication of the bare bones care they do at military hospitals:roll: but hopefully not! she did give me a prescription for prenatal vitamins, which is awesome so that i don't have to pay $15 a month for the only ones they sell on base that i had been taking. while i can't comment (yet) on the quality of the care, having it all covered under my husband's military insurance is one less bill to worry about.:wacko:

otherwise, i started running (jogging?:blush:) a few days ago. i mentioned it to the doc yesterday and she said, "running is fine and you will be glad you did in the end." anyone else wanna join me for "mile a day" in november?


----------



## Shirley.

mimomma said:


> Hi Shirley - due date buddy :wave:
> 
> I know how you feel about going crazy. I took my last pregnancy test last week and can't buy any more (my dh would kill me). It's hard to just sit around and wait for an appt.

I got some and they are both still positive &#128513; My daughter was born on her due date (also 2nd) so I think I'm still in bit of disbelief! Feels such a different pregnancy already though! 

Can't wait for a scan to see &#128525;


----------



## mimomma

Best wishes for your scan today lozmega!


----------



## ajarvis

good luck with your scan lozmega!

Sammynashley I'm finding the morning sickness in morning and evening -last two pregnancies was always evening!

Jumpingo my original appt was 12 weeks 5 days! But Because of holidays the week after I moved it and the only appt they had left was at 10 weeks. So I'm right there with you :) Also I'm a runner. I'll be out for 2.5 miles tonight in my training program so I'll virtual run with you :)

Well. It's not so easy to get up and workout anymore. I'm so so so hungry. I'm usually a hungry person as soon as I wake up but I could go for a 45 min run and THEN eat. But not now! So I've missed the gym last two days because of it! I have a run tonight and will have to do some calisthenics after to make up! Also I'm so over work. :p come on mat leave.... in 35 weeks ha


----------



## BeautifulRose

I'm getting so nervous that I'm not having any symptoms other than slightly tender breasts . No cramping it bleeding but I just don't feel pregnant . I'm 5w4d so maybe I just need more time . I have a scan on Monday so hopefully I see a hb


----------



## ajarvis

5 weeks 4 days is still early! I'm enjoying minimal symptoms and especially the days with none! As that's not going to be the case for long! Good luck at your scan :)


----------



## cdex67

Ugh nausea hit me like a ton of bricks this morning. No vomiting but damn close. And my sciatica is acting up awful. I'm just exhausted and have no desire to function today.


----------



## Keyval

Hi ladies can i join . I got my bfp a few days ago . Due date should be July 12th going off my last af as I'm not sure when I ovulated . :) I'm so nervous after an early loss in 2011 . Went on to have a healthy girl after but i still can't shake the fear x


----------



## ajarvis

Congrats Keyval! Added you to the list! Have a *Happy* and *Healthy* 9 months!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Hi everyone!

lozmega - I hope your scan goes well today! 

jumpingo - Although I dont feel comfortable starting up with running/jogging right now, I have been excerising daily since getting my BFP last Wed. I've been walking 2-3 miles and biking 2-5 miles per day and also doing a little bit on the rowing machine. 
Lets keep each other motivated to have healthy pregnancies on this forum!!

beautiful - you are still so early so I dont think its too concerning that you dont have any symptoms. I dont remember any symptoms at all with my son except for bad acne. Right now my only symptoms are acne again (how did I get so lucky??) and sore bbs. Good luck on your scan on Monday!! 

keyval - we are due date buddies! Welcome!! I'll send you extra sticky thoughts!

ajarvis - thank you so much for keeping up this thread! We all appreciate you!


AFM - nothing new except bb's are still sore. I am probably going to take another test on Thurs to see if my lines are darker. (I knew I was having a cp last cycle because my lines got darker and then lighter within days). I havent tested since Fri so it will have been almost a week. I'll be 4w4d by then. If the test is darker, I'll give my clinic a call and see what they want to do. Unfortunately HCG testing isnt common here so I'm thinking they wont offer it even with my history of 2 mc's. Hoping for an apt on Tues since I have off work; I'll be 5w2d then.


----------



## ajarvis

Munching away on Celery. I brought lunch today - Celery, carrots, cheese string and homemade stew. Determined not to eat anything else today. Well nothing else at work :p trying to get back to my normal healthy ways.


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Welcome Keyval & congratulations!

Best of luck to everyone with upcoming scans. Can't wait to hear how everyone's little beans are doing.

Sorry of this is TMI, but is anyone else getting a lot of cervical mucus? I've pretty much had it consistently since a week after ovulation and it's not drying up. I'm not concerned cause I read it's from the mucus plug forming, but it's starting to get very annoying. Just wondering if anyone else is experiencing this & how long it usually lasts???


----------



## lozmega

Finally had the scan. They found the sac, but couldn't see anything in it yet and put it down to maybe I'm earlier in my pregnancy than they thought. Still a bit upsetting though. Scared nothing's going to grow in it! They took my blood and want me in 2 days from now for more blood to check my levels. Feeling really down about it though. Can't stop worrying.


----------



## ajarvis

How far along are you estimated to be Lozmega? Hope you get good results from your bloodwork!

Joyofmylife - that is something I've not had thankfully! But from previous pregnancies I remember it lasting the first tri or so.


----------



## BeautifulRose

Thanks everyone I'm just so nervous . I got sick every day with my daughter until I ha her so you would think I would be happy about not having any ms but I read that when you experience MS your chances of miscarriage goes down 70% . But I can say my breasts are sooo sore right now so that's a good sign . Still dealing with stress from Fob since this was not a planned pregnancy and we weren't exactly in a relationship he isn't exactly thrilled but I'm not getting rid of my baby so he better suck it up buttercup


----------



## LuvallmyH

Hi everyone! I got my bfp last Tuesday, but with several early losses I've been hesitant to join. By ovulation I'm due 7/12. This will be my 8th baby! I have 3 girls, 4 boys and a house full of love! 
Yes, this is my last one :haha: Although I have said that before! I'm getting old!
I'm hopeful to share this journey with you all!


----------



## ajarvis

Really? I've never heard that! I have almost no symptoms right now outside of whenever nausea decides to hit and falling asleep before my children at bed time :p


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Hope eveyone is ok, quickly popping in before I get my little one to sleep. My nausea is horrible I can't cope :( really bad food aversions.

I wont get a scan until 12 weeks which sometimes I think is a good thing xx


----------



## ajarvis

Same here baby_Dreams. Somewhere between 12 and 13 weeks 6 days. Then the next one at 20 weeks and that's it :D


----------



## sammynashley

Hi ladies! Not long go in from work and I'm exhausted! Morning sickness ha been bothering me all day and I feel so bloated!

Mimomma- for work I wear a tailored skirt and tailored blouse, company issues :( I've undone the zip for now but that won't last much longer.

Joyofmylife- I've had quite a bit cervical mucus, I keep thinking I've come on and rush to the loo, I had it last pregnancy. Panty liners became my best friend!

Congrats & welcome to the new bfps!!


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Dr called to confirm my positive blood work! No more POAS!


----------



## KozmikKitten

welcome luv! We share a due date! :)


----------



## LuvallmyH

KozmikKitten said:


> welcome luv! We share a due date! :)

Yay! How are you feeling? I'm tired & I have on & off cramps, but that's about all. I do get severe ms but that doesn't usually start closer to 6 weeks.


----------



## Tasha

Can I join you girls? I only got my BFP today (first time I had tested) but seem to share an EDD of 12th July with some of you.

I have a complicated history which I will spoiler as it is long. 


Spoiler
Baby boy born screaming in April 2004
Baby girl born screaming in July 2005
Baby girl born sleeping at 36+6 in May 2007
Baby girl born screaming in May 2008
Seven first tri loses between August 08 and Sep 2010
Baby girl born sleeping at 24+3 in April 2011
Nine first tri loses between June 2011 and Sep 2014


I felt anxious about joining but it wont have any affect on the outcome so may as well say hi :haha:

How are you all?


----------



## ajarvis

Sammynashley - I'm not going to fit into my clothes much longer, and I'm still the same weight. Yuck. I wore maternity workout pants running on sunday :p 

LuvallmyH - did I miss you on the list?

Seriously can't stop eating! Egg sandwhich, celery, coffee, stew, almonds, carrots. and 3 hours to go til I get off work. GRRRR.


----------



## BeautifulRose

Oh Tasha I can't believe all you've been through . I have 3 angel babies and I thought that was hard. Your in my prayers ! Welcome !


----------



## LuvallmyH

ajarvis said:


> Sammynashley - I'm not going to fit into my clothes much longer, and I'm still the same weight. Yuck. I wore maternity workout pants running on sunday :p
> 
> LuvallmyH - did I miss you on the list?
> 
> Seriously can't stop eating! Egg sandwhich, celery, coffee, stew, almonds, carrots. and 3 hours to go til I get off work. GRRRR.

I only introduced myself the page before this one. My edd id 7/12 :thumbup:


----------



## Tasha

ajarvis, I just want to eat too :haha: 

Thank you beautifulrose, I am sorry for your loses :hugs:


----------



## mimomma

Sorry for a worrisome ultrasound lozmega. Hope you get some good numbers from your bloodwork. :hugs:


----------



## mimomma

Tasha you are a very strong woman. I wish all the best for you!!


----------



## mimomma

It's getting a bit hard to eat right now with my nausea, nothing sounds or tastes great. Plus my darn cold came back and is killing me. Ugh.


----------



## Tasha

Thank you mimomma. How are you doing?


----------



## Tasha

Ooops crossed post, hot lemon or hot Ribena to help with the cold?


----------



## ajarvis

Congrats Tasha! I added you!


----------



## KozmikKitten

LuvallmyH said:


> KozmikKitten said:
> 
> 
> welcome luv! We share a due date! :)
> 
> Yay! How are you feeling? I'm tired & I have on & off cramps, but that's about all. I do get severe ms but that doesn't usually start closer to 6 weeks.Click to expand...

I am feeling pretty good! Sore bb's and terrible acne are my current symptoms. Oh, and being so tired I cant hardly stay awake at work. 


Tasha - welcome to the due July 12 group! Our date is growing in numbers! So sorry about all you've been through! Extra sticky dust to you!


----------



## lozmega

Well I just worked it out myself on the nhs calculator and it says I'm only 5 weeks and due 3rd of July! So maybe they just worked me out wrong at the hospital. They probably didn't take into account my longer cycle! Hoping I see some blood work results from my first bloods when I go in on Thursday.


----------



## ajarvis

Added you in lozmega!


----------



## cdex67

Evening ladies...my nausea has finally subsided and I was able to eat dinner...hoping tomorrow isn't quite so bad.

Got my beta results from the doctor today. 1921 at 18dpo.


----------



## KtownKate

Welcome and congrats to the newbies!

I'm sorry to hear so many are feeling nauseous! Mine tends to come in short waves, but my dizziness subsided over the weekend. I'm back to work this week (our fall break was last week), so it could t have happened at a better time!

The weirdest symptom I'm having is achy calves. They are both so sore. We went for a hike on Sunday, so in hoping that's the cause. Has anyone else had any weird muscle aches?


----------



## ajarvis

1921 sounds like it's a pretty good number! From what little I know lol. But seems high from reading on these boards.


----------



## ajarvis

ktownkate I've been having random achy legs, and sometimes weak feeling muscles! Glad your dizziness is gone!

just finished my evening run. Starting to get hungry. I've eaten so well today. Not sure what I feel like to refuel.


----------



## jumpingo

ajarvis said:


> just finished my evening run. Starting to get hungry. I've eaten so well today. Not sure what I feel like to refuel.

just trying to find motivation to go for an afternoon run:thumbup: 
but i'm hungry too, so that might win out over a run for right now.:haha:


----------



## Medzi

whew&#8230;just got caught up - been so crazy busy. Quick post here then back to work&#8230;

Welcome to all the new members! I want to reply to many of the posts I've seen here but I'm exhausted. Hopefully will be able to better keep up in the next few days <3

AFM, all seems ok. Still stuffy, exhausted, food aversions&#8230; I have my first scan in 2 weeks!


----------



## CertifiedOreo

Hey everyone, looks like I should be due around July 12. So close to my daughters birthday- June 29th! She will be three. Congrats to everyone. I have chomping at the bit to have my first ultrasound, need to find a provider and get everything set up!


----------



## Keyval

CertifiedOreo said:


> Hey everyone, looks like I should be due around July 12. So close to my daughters birthday- June 29th! She will be three. Congrats to everyone. I have chomping at the bit to have my first ultrasound, need to find a provider and get everything set up!

My daughters due date was July 14th and she was born 23rd. My due date now should be July 12th haha gonna be tight :) my daughter will be 3 in July as well :)


----------



## Keyval

Hi ladies . I have a Dr appointment today to get bloods and just confirm everything . Took my last test which was a first response wanted to make sure my lines looked good. So happy with it test line is darker than control which 5 days ago it was pretty faint :) 

https://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/w424/keyval/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-11/IMG_20141105_074959.jpg


----------



## sammynashley

Hi ladies! 

Nausea seems to have come back so badly :( literally the min I open my eyes it's there. Nipples and boobs seem extremely sore too, might need to buy some maternity bras so I can wear them at night. 

I have my midwife appointment today, I'm hoping shell book me in for an early scan, so desperate to see the little bean just to put my mind at rest! 

Keyval- those lines are looking good!

Certifiedoreo- congrats & welcome!


----------



## Shirley.

Everyone ok?

Anyone else keep getting a bit dizzy?


----------



## Keyval

Shirley. said:


> Everyone ok?
> 
> Anyone else keep getting a bit dizzy?

Yep . I'm standing a lot in work and always dizzy . Or when I sit down I get the biggest head rushes when I get back up . Getting this before bfp which is why i suspected :)


----------



## Tasha

Thank you for adding me ajarvis.

lozmega, they never take long cycles into account, so that is exactly where it has gone wrng. Glad you realised their mistake and hopefully you wont feel as stressed now.

Fab numbers cdex. 

Fabulous lines Keyval. 


Shirley, I do keep getting dizzy too.

Sorry to anyone I haven't replied to, there are already so many of us x


----------



## cdex67

So far I feel 100 percent better today than yesterday. My symptoms hit me hard yesterday but seem a little calmer today. Although my boobs and nipples are really sore.


----------



## sammynashley

Glad your feeling better cdex67, I've got the boobs & nipples too, I dread taking my bra off at the end of the day.

My midwife appointment is in 2 n half hours and I'm feeling so nervous! Kinda expect to get there and her tell me I'm not pregnant haha!

Really hoping it's not the midwife I had with DS she was horrid! Because I'm a little overweight she constantly brought it up and after my emcs I was at home and very Ill she kept telling me there's nothing wrong stop being I wimp. Turned out I was bleeding internally & had septicaemia and was hospitalised for 3 weeks without my son but luckily my mum had spotted my signs and rushed me in as the doc said any longer and I wouldn't be here today! 

So I'm praying so hard it's not her because I might just walk out!


----------



## Tasha

Pleased you're feeling better cdex.

Sammy even if it is her this time, you can request another mw. You don't have to have any one care you. I hope it is not her to save the awkwardness though.


----------



## sammynashley

Thanks tasha, if it is her it's what I'll do. I can't put up with her for the whole of my pregnancy. I'll find out in two hours! So nervous!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Great lines, keyval!

I'm planning to take another frer tomorrow morning, and if my lines are darker than they were last week Fri, then I will call and schedule an apt with a new provider. 

I've been a little dizzy lately too. Also extra tired. I did get some cramping this morning and started to freak out a little. Stay away cramps!


----------



## ajarvis

Sammnashley good luck! Definitely walk out if you need to. Sounds like a bitch.

Cdex - Yay for feeling better!! Sore boobs and nipples are manageable if you don't touch them anywhere ha.

Shirley I was really light headed and short of breath week 3/4 but now just a bit short of breath remains.


So far for me week 5 is good. Very very little symptoms. Could almost pretend I wasn't pregnant :p Eating healthy the last couple days too!


----------



## BeautifulRose

Still no symptoms :( I'm driving myself crazy wanting to get sick lol . But just tryin to relax glad to hear everyone is doing well :)


----------



## lcgoodac

Took 2 more tests today!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Keyval

Can't help but worry here ladies . I had a doctor appointment to get bloods done and they tested my urine again and it was negative &#65532; he did say they weren't very sensitive so can still be pregnant but I'm really worrying now . Won't get results until tomorrow or even the next day . I did a frer just this morning and the test line was darker than the control . I dunno what to think


----------



## Tasha

kozmik, cramps can be a good thing too, they are also a sign of baby getting snuggly. 

Beautifulrose, I never had any symptom early on with any of my three babies that are with me and I didn't know about my third pregnancy until I was 22+ weeks so def didn't have symptoms then :haha:

lc, that word :cloud9:

Keyval, I know it is hard but try not to worry. Dr's tests are notoriously bad for false negatives as they are not sensitive at all :hugs:


----------



## ajarvis

Keyval if you have +ive home pregnancy tests then you're pregnant! Doctors ones often don't go positive til 5 weeks and later!

icgoodac - tests are looking good :)

Beautifulrose - can't remember how far along you are, but enjoy the symptom free days! I generally have easy pregnancies and now on my third I'm hoping for a 3rd repeate of easy pregnancy. It's so much easier to enjoy that way!

Kozmik - cramps are not a bad sign in and of themselves. I still get cramps now. After running, after sex, taking the stairs :p


----------



## BeautifulRose

Thanks Tasha and ajarvis :) it's just so scary not being able to know exactly how everything is going every step of the way I'm such a control freak . 

keyval I went to the emergency room at 4 weeks and they said my urine test was negative but my blood had HCG of 89 and the tests are supposed to show positive for anything above 25 so don't be worried your lines look good and I'm sure your blood test will show your true levels


----------



## Keyval

Thanks ladies . I was freaking out . My tests are still positive at home hah


----------



## sammynashley

Well I had my midwife appointment took well over an hour! My last 2 only took about 10 mins! It's a lovely new midwife not the nasty bitch I had with DS thank god!! There was so much paperwork! We also discussed birth and after a emcs and a elcs I'm now going to be booked in for my third section! 

Had my blood tests done and they have to test for sickle cell & thalassaemia because hubby is mixed race. 

Was also told I won't get an early scan :( so I'll just get my 12 week scan. So I'm going to book an early one :)

Keyval- doctors test are crap! Home tests are so much better than theirs! I'm sure everything's fine :)


----------



## ajarvis

Yay!! Glad you had a good visit sammynashley! Discussed birth already eh? Wow. 

I've spent the last couple days filling out the nutrition journal requested by my midwife for dec. appt. figured I might as well do it now while I'm eating super healthy in comparison to later on haha. They ask about mine and my SO's relationship on the intake forms which quite frankly is none of their business. Along with one or two other questions which I'm just not going to answer :p we will see how that works out ha.


----------



## sammynashley

Yeah wasn't expecting to talk about the birth yet but she said how many have you had before so I told her two and they where both sections and her words were that'll be a 3rd section! So that's that I guess.

I got asked funny questions like that too! I got asked how our relationship was..? Like you said as if it's their business! Also if we where know to social services and if hubby had a criminal record.. I did ask why they where asking the questions and the midwife said it's all new regulations with safe guarding children.


----------



## ajarvis

I know with both boys after I had them the doctors asked if my spouse beat me lol. It's a standard question here. But the whole how is your sex life? What are the strengths in your relationship:? etc. is going a bit far :p

Also here midwives can't do sections! Just low risk natural births. Interesting. Will they give you a chance at a vbac?


----------



## sammynashley

That's a bit direct! They never used to ask those sort of questions but it's new guide lines now, was quite shocked when she asked me.

I wanted a vbac with DD after my emcs but I didn't go into labour naturally and they won't induce because it's too high risk so ended up with a section and with this pregnancy she said because of previous birth issues with DS and scarring it's be safer for a 3rd section instead of a vbac. I'll be refered to a consultant at the hospital but my care will be mainly midwife led unless there's complications.

Was also told I get to have a lovely glucose tolerance test at some point throughout because I had GD with DS :( ergh not looking forward to that!


----------



## Baby_Dreams

I'm wondering if I should ring the midwife soon? x


----------



## ajarvis

yuck. glucose test sucks. Not sure if I'll get it this time around. Being time 3 and being healthy and in good shape with no history in past two pregnancies it doesn't seem necessary.


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

My first Dr's appt is tomorrow. I'll be 5 weeks on Friday. Any recommendations on what to ask her? Or things I should be ready for?


----------



## sammynashley

I know I'm dreading the glucose test, makes me feel so I'll! I had it done last time and it came back ok but she already told me I'll be having it done :( 


Baby_dreams- there's no harm in ringing your docs and seeing what they're procedure on things are :)

Ms Elizabeth- I didn't have a doctors appointment I went straight to the midwife but I'm assuming it's not too far different with having a urine sample, blood pressure etc


----------



## Rach87

Can I be added? Due July 1st. Thanks!!

Medzi were due the same day and are both high risk. I have a lot of catching up to do, was away for a few days, so sorry if youve already addressed how your drs appt went? I have lupus so I am considered high risk even if everything is perfect, up side to that is early appts & scans. I told my dh it was the perks of having probs. Lol


----------



## ajarvis

Added Rach87! 

Babydreams how busy are your midwives usually? If busy and you want the first tri testing etc. give em a call to book a date :)

Ms Elizabeth - nothing in particular I can think of off the top of my head. They usually discuss with you the first tri testing, take blood pressure, urine sample, depending how far along you are listen for hb that type of thing. Likely they'll ask lots of questions. Take your medical history etc.


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Thx guys. I hate all the medical family history questions. Lol. Cancer Yes...heart attack yes....high blood pressure yes...stroke yes... It's any shock we are still here. :dohh:

But, I'm fine....so I cant wait to hear what she has to say! Ok, i already know...no more cleaning kitty litter


----------



## sammynashley

Yeah the medical questions suck a little but I guess it's in our best interest! After the midwife hear that my mum has type 2 diabetes and I had GD that was an instant glucose test, and also heart problems and asthma problems she probably thought any other problems :haha: least they know everything they need to know to give us the best care.


As this is probably our last baby :( I thought it'd be nice to not know the gender and wait until birth as we have one of each already I thought it'd be a lovely surprise. But hubby dropped the bombshell he wants to find out.. Not really sure how I feel about it to be honest. Kinda wanted to make this pregnancy special as it is more than likely our last.


----------



## Srrme

Hello everyone! My due date is July 1st, 2015, so I thought I would stop in and say hello. :hi:


----------



## BeautifulRose

So is anyone gonna get a private scan to find out the gender early ? With my DD I called when I was 9 weeks and they couldn't get me I'm until 15weeks so this time I called the day after I got a BFP and I'm scheduled for January 1st I'll be 13w6d and they said if they can't find the gender I can come back a week later at no charge . I'm so excited !! It's $100 and $30 for them to record the heart beat and put it in a bear


----------



## jumpingo

sammynashley said:


> As this is probably our last baby :( I thought it'd be nice to not know the gender and wait until birth as we have one of each already I thought it'd be a lovely surprise. But hubby dropped the bombshell he wants to find out.. Not really sure how I feel about it to be honest. Kinda wanted to make this pregnancy special as it is more than likely our last.


i would be okay not finding out, but i asked my husband if he wanted to find out and he said yes, without much hesitation. so, we'll see.:shrug:

i don't want people to buy super girly outfits or clearly boy outfits and would prefer most stuff to be pretty simple in basic colors. not necessarily "gender neutral" but nothing frilly. haha! so anyway, i would rather not know. makes it exciting. and i know if we know, we won't be able to NOT tell people, and then they want to know what we're naming it, etc. we have some names we like, but i want to decide after we meet the baby, but the more we know, the easier the beans are to spill!:blush:

maybe i can convince him to be team yellow with me!:haha:


----------



## jumpingo

BeautifulRose said:


> So is anyone gonna get a private scan to find out the gender early ? With my DD I called when I was 9 weeks and they couldn't get me I'm until 15weeks so this time I called the day after I got a BFP and I'm scheduled for January 1st I'll be 13w6d and they said if they can't find the gender I can come back a week later at no charge . I'm so excited !! It's $100 and $30 for them to record the heart beat and put it in a bear

my first appointment isn't until 12 weeks, and i don't even know what they will do. just heartbeat? ultrasound? who knows. they don't tell me much at this hospital!:roll: and this is not the first time for me to feel in the dark about what to expect regarding medical care. i would go somewhere else, but it's free under my husband's insurance. so it seems silly to go somewhere else where i have to pay 100% out of pocket (and have it be in japanese!:wacko::haha:) but i *have* tried to look up how much a scan at 8 or 9 weeks would cost off base.:blush: might have to call and ask, i guess, as the internet was hard to wade through.


----------



## sammynashley

Beautifulrose- we will probably now be booking a private gender scan after hubby dropped the bombshell he wants to find out! I'm surprise they do it so early over there! Over here UK they don't do gender scans until 16weeks minimum.


Jumpingo- I get what you mean by the outfits! I was hoping we could buy neutral colours, save the money and after baby's born then go and buy girls or boys, doesn't seem like there's any luck getting my hubby to stay team yellow :(


----------



## BeautifulRose

I wish I had the patience to wait and see at birth that would be so exciting. I'm just so anxious I really want a little boy but I would love another princess too . I have NO IDEAS for a girl name but have a few picked out for a boy.

Has anyone thought of any names yet I know it's super early but with my DD I knew the moment I poas what the name would be either way lol


----------



## jumpingo

BeautifulRose said:


> I wish I had the patience to wait and see at birth that would be so exciting. I'm just so anxious I really want a little boy but I would love another princess too . I have NO IDEAS for a girl name but have a few picked out for a boy.
> 
> Has anyone thought of any names yet I know it's super early but with my DD I knew the moment I poas what the name would be either way lol

some days i can spend an embarrassing amount of time over in the baby names section:blush::haha:


----------



## JoyofMyLife

I have always wanted to be surprised with the gender when I had my first baby and I though hubby was on board with that too, but he also just told me that he wants to find out beforehand. He thinks it will make it easier to prepare but I don't think it makes much difference. Other than clothes you can pretty much theme everything gender neutral. 

I think I can convince him to wait to find out but now he's got me thinking that it might be best to know in advance. Hmmm...I guess I'll just wait till we get further along to decide. My doctor doesn't do gender ultrasounds until 20 weeks.


----------



## ajarvis

sammynashley - i was kinda thinking I wanted it to be a surprise too. But then SO said he wants to know. I said I'd let him decide so I guess we're finding out :p

Srrme - Welcome!! I will add you to the list :)

Jumpingo - after two boys and 4 nephews with only one girl. I'm sure if it's a girl I'll go all frilly :p But I get what you're saying!

Beautifulrose - we will just be waiting for the 20 week ultrasound. February. It sounds far away, but not really cause Christmas is almost here, and winter break. My birthday is in January. So much stuff the kids have going on lol. I'm sure time will fly!

So I just got back from my fastest 3K in a long, long time! Shoulda quit smoking a long time ago :p I'm going to run my heart out til my belly gets big ha.


----------



## Medzi

Rach sounds like we are monitored the same! I have kidney disease and high blood pressure thanks to that! I think last time I had about 7 ultrasounds total when 2 is standard here. It is a bit of a bonus :) I had a natural birth and all was good last time so hoping this time. 

We are not finding out the gender again. Last time it was so cool finding out when he was born. Funny enough I didn't even think of it when he was born! It wasn't until the doctor said to dh "dad! What is it?" I looked at dh and he looked so happy and proud and said it was a boy. Best moment ever and I loved that dh got to tell me. 

Puking has commenced for me. I was optimistic it wouldn't be as bad this time around but so far it is. 4 times around dinner today. Blah.


----------



## BeautifulRose

Aww Medzi that's so awesome . I really wish I had the strength to wait that would be the greatest gift ever you feel all these emotions of just having a baby and then you get to see the joy and love on dh face as he tells you what it is . So sweet <3

AFM my stomach got a little upset this morning Idk if it's my mind wanting me to get sick or what lol but hopefully I start getting some MS soon (I am such a weirdo I know) lol watch the first time I throw up I'm gonna be doing the happy dance .


----------



## Shirley.

Getting fed up of feeling dizzy now! Seems to be sort of 'shots' of dizzy when I move my head etc and it's getting annoying now &#128557;

I think this time around I'm going to wait until the birth to find the gender out, can't wait, already feeling huge!


----------



## Keyval

So I rang for my blood results . I officially hate my doctor . She said basically I might be pregnant but not to shout it from the roof tops ???? My hcg was 400 and something don't know exact figure . Is that not good ? Since the appointment yesterday I feel my doctor doesn't give a shit . There making me feel like their is problems and I'm worrying over nothing..... posted this in another thread so just gonna copy it here too to update . X


----------



## Harley Quinn

Hi, everyone! I just got my BFP two days ago, and I'm thinking my EDD is around July 10th. I'd love to join you fellow July mamas!

This will be our third baby (well, it's my fourth pregnancy, so technically I think of it as my fourth baby, but I guess what I'm trying to say is we have two sons.  The oldest will be three at the end of this month and our youngest is 15 months.

I had been thinking I would like to stay team yellow this time around since we haven't done that before, but I guess DH reallllly wants to find out. And I can't have him know and me not know. That would be the worst! So, I'm pretty sure we'll find out the gender at 20 weeks.

We just started talking names last night, which feels weird, because we had both our sons' names picked out before they were even conceived. We kind of have this comic book theme thing going with our names, so it makes it extra difficult to come up with ones we both like!


----------



## ajarvis

Harley Quinn - Welcome I added you! Looks like we have three people that will be waiting til the end to find out! Good on ya! I have 2 sons as well 8 and 5. But we're finding out the gender of this one lol

Keyval - your doctor is an arse! I've seen alot lower numbers than 400 posted on here and all was good. I think I said this in your other thread. But I've never had them "confirm" my pregnancies. I tell them i have positive pregnancy test and that's it. They've proceeded as if I'm pregnant!

Shirley - hope the dizziness passes soon! I am still getting light headed at times, but my body is slowly adjusting!

Skipped the morning run today and did a morning swim! 25 min. was fantastic. I'll using that pool alot as I get bigger!

Hope y'all have a fantabulous day!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Welcome Harley! Love your boys' names! So cute!


I took some more tests this morning. The frer test line is way darker than the control line, and twice as dark as the test I took last week. I took a digi and got Preg 2-3 weeks which would be right on target for me, as I'm 4w4d today. I think this might be enough encouragement for me to call the MD now....


----------



## sammynashley

Hey ladies! How's everyone feeling?

Keyval- 400 is a good number, that pretty rude for your docotor to be like that could you not switch doc?

Harley Quinn- welcome and congratulations! :) 

AFM- not had too many symptoms today still sore boobs but feel like I've had a day off with the sickness :) and feel so hungry! I also have a private early scan booked in for the 22nd so I can't wait :) I'll be 7+ 2 weeks but I just need that reassurance.


----------



## Medzi

Beautiful Rose - It is worth the wait! We had no issues waiting last time, but I think this time might be harder, but definitely not finding out. Also, I remember feeling how you did with my first, like I wanted to be sick so bad. Then I regretted it since I was sick the whole time. Now I'm sick again, been puking and having a hard time with food. Did you get sick with your daughter?

Keyval - your Dr sucks. Can you get a new one? Those numbers sound awesome if you are only around 4 weeks! 

Ajarvis - what pool do you swim at? I take Nate a lot to some city pools; usually Winston Churchill or Thornhill, sometimes Shouldice or Renfrew, whoever has best times! I wish we lived closer to a leisure centre since they are more kid friendly. 

I don't know how any of you feel hungry :haha: the thought makes me what to puke.


----------



## ajarvis

Had myself a good swim this morning then a big breakfast of eggs, sausage, hashbrown, fruit, and toast. With a large chocolate milk. And for once I'm not hungry at 11am. handy!


----------



## Medzi

ajarvis said:


> Had myself a good swim this morning then a big breakfast of eggs, sausage, hashbrown, fruit, and toast. With a large chocolate milk. And for once I'm not hungry at 11am. handy!

:sick:

I want to eat.


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Just left my first dr appt. didn't give me hcg results. Was I supposed to ask? Lol

Said I should only gain 25lbs. Seems low! Lol. Guess I'm bigger than I thought starting off! Haha. :dohh:


----------



## CertifiedOreo

ajarvis said:


> Had myself a good swim this morning then a big breakfast of eggs, sausage, hashbrown, fruit, and toast. With a large chocolate milk. And for once I'm not hungry at 11am. handy!

Yum! That sounds delicious. I had toast with almond butter then went on my run. Just got home and going to have some fruit, granola and yogurt and a side of soup (lol!!) and probably some steamed kale or some other veggies. Nice combo huh?


----------



## CertifiedOreo

Ms Elizabeth said:


> Just left my first dr appt. didn't give me hcg results. Was I supposed to ask? Lol
> 
> Said I should only gain 25lbs. Seems low! Lol. Guess I'm bigger than I thought starting off! Haha. :dohh:

I think every doctor is different and same with every person too. My grandma said she actually lost a few pounds when she was pregnant with my mom! And with her other two kids she gained like 28 and 25 pds. A girl I work with said with one kid she lost weight and with the other she only gained a few pounds and her kids were around 7 or 8 pds! I gained about 40 pds my last pregnancy and my daughter was 6 pds 9 oz. I don't want to gain a lot this time around at all. :wacko::nope:


----------



## heaveneats

Hi girls can I join? My edd is July 18:) I have a 19 month old daughter so this is baby number 2! I've taken about 10 preg tests over the past two days because I still don't believe it! I got it confirmed today at my doctors yay!


----------



## ajarvis

Congrats Heaveneats. I will add you to the list :)

CertifiedOreo - whatever works lol. Prime rib sandwhich with spinach worked for me for lunch ha.

Ms Elizabeth - I think that's a fairly standard recommendation. I'm looking to stay within 25ish lbs. That will be a challenge for me. If I go over 25lbs I won't be too upset though :p as long as I don't go higher than previous pregnancies!

That should have said 25lbs :p


----------



## KozmikKitten

Ms Elizabeth - in the US the HCG tests arent all that common I dont think. I only got them during my first pregnancy because they were used to confirm a miscarriage. When I got preg with my son I was terrified of miscarrying again and asked for HCG tests, and they told me they dont do that on regular prenatal visits. This time I am asking for them because I just had another miscarriage.

As for the weight gain, I am sure they are going to tell me 25 as well. I am 10lb heavier this go around, so that also sucks! 

I called and made an apt, asked them what they suggest. They said to come in and have the pregnancy verified and they will likely take blood and check levels. Apt is Tues morning.


heaveneats - welcome! :)


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

CertifiedOreo - losing weight while pregnant?!?! Crazy! I'm just munching on veggies as needed. We will see what happens! LOL

ajarvis - I hate knowing the # to not go over, you know? Like I am afraid to be staring at the scale being starving.

KozmikKitten - sorry to hear of your mc. sending you hugs and lots of good luck! I don't even own a scale, so i'm not sure what my weight is. lol. I just know I still wear the same size pants as I did 20 years ago. that's my scale. my pants. good luck on Tuesday! let us know!


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Keyval, I can't believe your dr. said that. So insensitive! 400 is a good # but what's most important is that your levels are doubling every 48-72 hrs. Do you have another blood test scheduled in the next few days?

Welcome to all the new July Mamas! 

I feel fine today, just a little emotional. Still waiting for morning sickness to kick in but it hasn't happened yet. I know that's a good thing but it still makes me nervous. I just want to feel like I'm pregnant!


----------



## ajarvis

Ms Elizabeth. One thing I know for sure is I won't be staring at the scale starving :p I can't restrict food. I love it too much and being hungry I can't stand. Makes me sick, and angry. So just trying to eat good food.

Had a prime rib sandwhich for lunch and didn't bring myself any snacks :( So hungry. Probably end up with a hotdog in an hour for my commute home haha


----------



## JoyofMyLife

So yesterday when I was changing my clothes after work I looked down at my stomach and I had a huge gut! I'm only 5 weeks 3 days so there's no way I could be showing already, but I have never seen my tummy look so big. I guess it's bloat cause it went down by this morning but it was shocking how big I got from being bloated. Anyone else experiencing pregnant bloat like this?


----------



## Keyval

JoyofMyLife said:


> Keyval, I can't believe your dr. said that. So insensitive! 400 is a good # but what's most important is that your levels are doubling every 48-72 hrs. Do you have another blood test scheduled in the next few days?
> 
> Welcome to all the new July Mamas!
> 
> I feel fine today, just a little emotional. Still waiting for morning sickness to kick in but it hasn't happened yet. I know that's a good thing but it still makes me nervous. I just want to feel like I'm pregnant!

Yes i have one booked for Monday which I'm worrying about now ha


----------



## ajarvis

Definitely Joyofmylife! Also with number 1 I was teeny tiny and immediately had a gut. Always by day end. Then the bloat would leave by morning lol.


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Keyval said:


> JoyofMyLife said:
> 
> 
> Keyval, I can't believe your dr. said that. So insensitive! 400 is a good # but what's most important is that your levels are doubling every 48-72 hrs. Do you have another blood test scheduled in the next few days?
> 
> Welcome to all the new July Mamas!
> 
> I feel fine today, just a little emotional. Still waiting for morning sickness to kick in but it hasn't happened yet. I know that's a good thing but it still makes me nervous. I just want to feel like I'm pregnant!
> 
> Yes i have one booked for Monday which I'm worrying about now haClick to expand...

Oh I'm so sorry, Keyval...I didn't mean to worry you! I'm sure you will be fine! From what I've read, most people that have problems with their HCG levels will see it immediately with their numbers not rising out of the 100 - 200 range. If you're already in the 400s then I wouldn't be concerned. I'm sure you will see beautiful high numbers on your next test! :)


----------



## Rach87

Spent the morning reading through all the pages. Im so excited for all the new mamas! Sorry for the couple losses :(

Its been a busy few days for DH and I, telling my mom and sibs, his family and a couple of close friends. His family is beyond excited, first baby on his side of the family in 28 years!! None of his sibs or cousins have kids. My fam on the other side is massive....theres someone popping out a babeh like every couple months. Lol (me, my sis and cous are all pregg right now)

Ive been doing the same as you ladies, testing multiple times to reassure myself I wasnt dreaming. Tested 2nd, positive...retested 5th and came up right away and as dark as the control! Going to test again tomorrow :test: with a digi just because I want it to flat out say "pregnant" lol. I know weird. I keep the tests in front of me too so I can keep looking at them. May be crazy but I have forreals been wanting a munchkin of my own since I was literally 10 years old. Its been a long 17 year wait!

I have my first appt/scan with OB next wed at 7w0d. Super pumped! !! :happydance:

Congrats again to all you ladies :wohoo:


----------



## CertifiedOreo

JoyofMyLife said:


> So yesterday when I was changing my clothes after work I looked down at my stomach and I had a huge gut! I'm only 5 weeks 3 days so there's no way I could be showing already, but I have never seen my tummy look so big. I guess it's bloat cause it went down by this morning but it was shocking how big I got from being bloated. Anyone else experiencing pregnant bloat like this?

Ugh yes!! My pants have been feeling tighter but I have pretty much been maintaining at the moment...possible retaining water?


----------



## Harley Quinn

Thanks, ladies!!!

I'm feeling really great so far. Just tired a lot, but that's normal since I work full time and have the two littles at home. 

No MS or food aversions yet (thankfully!), but I am kinda starting to be sensitive to smells... Had to run out of the bathroom at work today to avoid gagging. Ugh. So it begins!

The earliest they could book me at the maternity clinic for my first appointment is December 8th, which seems soooo far away! lol I guess I could make an appointment with my family doctor in the meantime, if I really wanted to get all my blood work and initial scan done sooner. It's tempting, for sure.

And oh my, let's not even talk about bellies! Ha. I still have quite the gut leftover from my last pregnancy, and also with my second baby I started to show around 8 weeks!!! I don't think I'll be able to hide this pregnancy for very long. Ha.


----------



## lozzy21

Hi everyone, got my BFP today with baby number two 

Due date based on lmp is the 6th but I think it will get put back by about 13-16 days.


----------



## heaveneats

Ladies I'm worried my frer tests have not gotten darker and its been 24 hours, I have a feeling this may be a chemical :( has any had this before


----------



## Medzi

I tested early this pregnancy and for the first 3 days or so the lines looked the same, then started getting MUCH darker. Try not to worry even though I know it is so hard not to! :hugs:


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Welcome Lozzy21 and congratulations! We're due date buddies. :)

Heaveneats, I wouldn't worry too much if it's only been 24 hours. I think it takes a few days for the lines to get darker. Maybe try waiting 2 or 3 days and then test again.


----------



## Keyval

JoyofMyLife said:


> Keyval said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoyofMyLife said:
> 
> 
> Keyval, I can't believe your dr. said that. So insensitive! 400 is a good # but what's most important is that your levels are doubling every 48-72 hrs. Do you have another blood test scheduled in the next few days?
> 
> Welcome to all the new July Mamas!
> 
> I feel fine today, just a little emotional. Still waiting for morning sickness to kick in but it hasn't happened yet. I know that's a good thing but it still makes me nervous. I just want to feel like I'm pregnant!
> 
> Yes i have one booked for Monday which I'm worrying about now haClick to expand...
> 
> Oh I'm so sorry, Keyval...I didn't mean to worry you! I'm sure you will be fine! From what I've read, most people that have problems with their HCG levels will see it immediately with their numbers not rising out of the 100 - 200 range. If you're already in the 400s then I wouldn't be concerned. I'm sure you will see beautiful high numbers on your next test! :)Click to expand...

Oh no its not you that worried me ha . My dr is causing unnecessary stress I think . Monday Seems like Forever Away Now Ha


----------



## Harley Quinn

Heaveneats, I wouldn't worry about the test lines so early on and just 24 between tests. You never know, your pee could have been a bit diluted today or super concentrated yesterday. Don't stress! :)


----------



## mimomma

Hi everyone! I've been so busy the last few days I haven't had a chance to pop in. I ended up with an ultrasound after some one sided pain yesterday (I have had an ectopic previously so they called me in instantly when I said I was having pain). My tubes are clear and I got to see little bean in my uterus! It was such a relief! I was measuring 5 weeks 6 days and baby had a heartbeat! The dr said the heart had likely just started beating so I go back in next week to confirm the heartrate is faster.

Outside of that still feeling horrible. Lots of nausea, food aversions, headaches, exhausted, cramps...


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Ajarvis.....mmmmm. food! I'm trying to eat better. Trying! !! So hard!


----------



## BeautifulRose

Woke up this morning to some noticeable nausea :) :) yay !!! Lol my first day in 6 weeks started off great . Lol . Now I'm just so excited for Monday to have my ultrasound . 

How's everyone feeling today


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Mimomma, so glad everything went well with your scan. How exciting to see your little bean in there cooking away. It much have been such an amazing feeling to see the heartbeat! I can't wait for my first scan on the 17th. :)


----------



## ajarvis

Welcome Lozzy21!! I added you to the list! 

heaveneats - try again in a few days if you want. but 4 in 24 hours seems to be alot!

Ms Elizabeth - what saves me is falling asleep at 8:30 or 9 at night :p not alot of eating happening haha.

mimomma - How nice you got to see baby :) Glad your worries can be put to rest of ectopic!

Keyval - plan a busy weekend maybe? So Monday will be here asap! I'm thinking of making a roast for my brother and his family tomorrow. We shall see. Nice slow cooked Elk roast. Makes me hungry thinking about it :p

As for me up this morning at 5:20 out the door for a 6K run. Decent pace for a steady run - under 10min miles :) managed to do it without eating first! Shocking lol. I am in my normal jeans still and not as bloated this morning yay! I want to hold off on the maternity wear as long as possible! So happy it's Friday though!


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Ajarvis....isn't that the truth! 8pm I am out cold! !


----------



## Shirley.

Hi everyone

I've started getting up really early so I am so tired lately but can not nap for the life of me!

Panicking a bit today as had some ibuprofen today as forgot it's not recommended so hoping this hasn't affected bub in anyway :dohh: &#128556;

Love to everyone xx


----------



## cdex67

Hi ladies. So yesterday I had some bleeding. It was more than spotting but less than a period. Scared me though so I called the doc. They did an ultrasound and a blood test. I am exactly where I thought at 5wks+1. No heartbeat yet which is normal but everything looked good as well as blood test. 18dpo was 1921, 21 dpo was around 6500 so definitely on track. Bleeding stopped shortly after and it's nice to know everything is ok. 

I haven't felt too bad other than being asleep by 8:30 every night. DH is headed out of state hunting for the weekend so not sure how I'll sleep but that's ok.


----------



## sammynashley

Cdex67- sorry to hear uve had some bleeding, I had some with DD around 6weeks she's now a bouncy 2year old :) 

I'm feeling the tiredness too ladies, even after 11 hours sleep I wake up as though I've only had two hours :( my boobs aren't as sore anymore but sickness seems to be showing itself more often!


----------



## ajarvis

cdex - glad your dr. was able to check and reassure you everything was good! Enjoy the piece and quiet while your hubby is gone and hog the entire bed?

sammynashly - I hear ya on the tired. The only way I'm up past 830 is the nights I run after work. Gives me a bit of an energy boost lol.


----------



## cdex67

ajarvis- that's the plan! Muahaha


----------



## ajarvis

lol. Mine's going out with a friend he hasn't seen in a long time tonight. I want to tell him just to not come home :p


----------



## sammynashley

My hubby's staying with his family tonight after a birthday get together I didn't fancy going after work I'd rather be a slob with my blanket on the sofa and do nothing in peace :)


----------



## ajarvis

Shortness of breath is back with a vengeance the last couple of days and is driving me absolutely batty!!


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Aww Cdex.....:flower: Rest my dear

:hugs: thinking of you. Glad all is well in cdex's belly!


----------



## heaveneats

Cdex sorry to hear of your scare but seems you had good care!

I took an opk tonight and wondfo preg test, seems my wondfos are getting good lines and my opk test lines seems to now be a wee bit darker than control. I'm not peeing on anything else


----------



## Harley Quinn

Hi, ladies! It's so nice to have you fellow bump buddies to be excited about my pregnancy... I'm not sure what to expect when I start telling people with it being our third baby. I'm not sure we'll get the same level of excitement we did with the first two. I told my boss yesterday (she is actually leaving the company, so she will not even be my boss when the baby is born) and she seemed a little less enthused than I had hoped. *sigh*

Anyway, Shirley, I wouldn't worry about the ibuprofen. I think our little beans are much more resilient than we let our selves believe. 

I'm glad you ladies who had slight scares were able to get ultrasounds to confirm everything is okay!

I went out on my lunch break and bought myself a pair of maternity leggings. I'm still trying to make myself believe that I'm actually pregnant! lol The retail therapy helped. ;)


----------



## ajarvis

Retail therapy is always nice haha. My goal is to stay up and watch a movie with the kids tonight! Not sure if it will happen or I'll just fall asleep on the couch lol


----------



## Medzi

mimomma - exciting you saw a heartbeat <3

cdex - That is scary! glad you got reassurance. I had some bleeding with Nate and all was ok :)

I am home alone. It is strange. This hasn't happened in a loooong time. Nate is 2 hours away at my mom's house. This is only the second night I've been away from him in his life! My DH is in the Netherlands right now for work. It is so quiet. I work early in the morning but am looking forward to an early bedtime and a full nights sleep (hopefully! I haven't had one in forever so not sure I can even do it anymore).


----------



## sammynashley

Hi ladies!

Managed 9hours sleep but I'm still really tired :( I've got the Inlaws coming over today for food and fireworks..so have loads of house work to do while hubby finishes up at work. Could do without it to be honest and jump back in to bed! 

Only have two more weeks to wait until my scan. Can't wait to see if everything's ok and put my mind at ease. Still doesn't feel as though I'm pregnant still perhaps that'll make it sink in for me.

How's everyone else feeling?


----------



## dan-o

Hi ladies, can I join please? Hoping to stay in this group, had to leave 3 this year already!! Praying that this is my sticky at last! EDD 22nd July for now <3


----------



## Medzi

sammynashley - have fun today despite just wanting to go back to bed! I know the feeling, honestly, all I think about these days is sleep. I have a scan on the 19th and looking forward to the reassurance too, although I've been puking so that should be enough. But still hoping all looks good.

Welcome dan-o!


----------



## ajarvis

Welcome dan-o! Added you to the list! I hope this one sticks and you have a happy and healthy 9 months!

Woke up feeling pretty good - as in not tired lol. Getting ready to head out for a run. Then boys go for flu shots. Not sure what we'll do this afternoon. But have my mom coming over later too. Kinda looking at a busy/quiet day. But I may take the boys to the pool ha. We will see!


----------



## CertifiedOreo

Ahh, my first appointment is Dec 1st, and there is no guarantee of a ultrasound! :wacko: with my daughter I had one at around 7 or 8 weeks, but I was in the military at the time and this time around I am going the midwife route :happy dance: I scheduled an appt with the pregnancy resource center though for a for sure ultrasound on the 3rd of december :happy dance: so far away though! I'm about to have my saturday morning smoothie and then go for a nice walk with my daughter! Have a great day all!


----------



## CertifiedOreo

Actually, I worry about a tubal pregnancy everyday or a MC! With my daughter I worried I would have a MC too....would I know if something wasn't going right?


----------



## heaveneats

CertifiedOreo said:


> Actually, I worry about a tubal pregnancy everyday or a MC! With my daughter I worried I would have a MC too....would I know if something wasn't going right?

i worry a lot too, i had a chemical pregnancy before i have my daughter, its all a game of chance. I just hope and pray each day that alll is okay. 
I'm going with a midwife this time too, i loved my OBGYN but his office is very far from our new house so i think i'll be happier going somewhere closer.


----------



## Medzi

It is so hard not to worry. With my first pregnancy, I was so so worried, and I was a bit obsessive about a miscarriage. In hindsight, I think I felt deep down that something wasn't right from the start. It ended in a miscarriage and I was devastated. 

With my second, I was much more positive from the beginning, like I knew it would be ok. And even through some bleeding and scary moments, he is a healthy little guy now!

With this one, I don't feel like I have anything to worry about, so I'm trying not too but it is still tough sometimes!


----------



## ajarvis

Certified Oreo - I won't be getting my ultrasound til the week of dec 15th. First appt. is dec 5th.

I'm going with a midwife too. Want my last pregnancy/birth to have as little medical stuff around it as possible :)


----------



## lcgoodac

I don't seem to be on the list. My edd is 14th July . Had terrible restless leg last night didn't sleep well at all and woke up feeling nauseous. Bleurgh!


----------



## dan-o

Thanks for the welcome ladies :)

Lcgood, I had terrible restless legs with ds1, drove me bonkers!!! Poor you x


----------



## CertifiedOreo

ajarvis said:


> Certified Oreo - I won't be getting my ultrasound til the week of dec 15th. First appt. is dec 5th.
> 
> I'm going with a midwife too. Want my last pregnancy/birth to have as little medical stuff around it as possible :)

Yes, exactly! As little as possible! I was even playing around with the idea of a home birth, but i'm not sure it is for me....I would feel much safer in a hospital setting I think. I'm reading the Kind Mama by Alicia Silverstone and I just love how she is all about natural everything! Dec 15 is so far away! Are you not chomping at the bit? haha


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Sorry I haven't been on much. I've had awful cramps and backache for two days but no spotting or bleeding. 

My first midwife appointment is next Thursday xx


----------



## CertifiedOreo

Ahh the first ultrasound waiting game *bites nails* :blush:


----------



## ajarvis

Certified oreo I'd do a home birth if my house was bigger maybe. I don't know. I don't want a birthing tub in the kitchen :p that's all ive seen with home births ha. 

ldgoodac SO SORRY! You're now on the list :)

Back from a fast 5K :) beautiful day out - fall, cold, crisp love it.


----------



## Rach87

Morning ladies! Hope everyones doing well. Still not having any symptoms aside from random shortness of breath and a few extra potty breaks. First appt/scan this wed the 12th. Cant wait!!!


----------



## CertifiedOreo

ajarvis said:


> Certified oreo I'd do a home birth if my house was bigger maybe. I don't know. I don't want a birthing tub in the kitchen :p that's all ive seen with home births ha.
> 
> ldgoodac SO SORRY! You're now on the list :)
> 
> Back from a fast 5K :) beautiful day out - fall, cold, crisp love it.

Well, I would definitely rule out a water birth. :nope:


----------



## dan-o

Ajarvis are you still running? Im in two minds! Haven't run since weds, Walked 10k with the buggy today and still loads of energy!


----------



## dan-o

Ps. I would have loved a home birth but no chance due to gbs+ both times! I was a bit cross with my second but realised it was for the best. It was actually an amazing hospital birth, I wanst there long either. To be honest now I don't even care, just want a baby to take home!!


----------



## heaveneats

has anyone been nauseous at only 4 weeks? my period was literally due yesterday/today and thank goodness has not shown up, but this morning i woke up very sick feeling, had a headache last night and today but its almonst gone so i'm wondering if that was it? i'm still having a hard time believing i'm pregnant


----------



## Medzi

I actually had a wonderful hospital birth! Would love a homebirth but can't have one. I was worried about the hospital but found they were super supportive and I had a natural birth. :) Now the aftercare was a different story :/


----------



## JoyofMyLife

I started getting some light brown/tan spotting late last night. At first it was only when I wiped but I went for a walk with DH this morning and it came out a little more with discharge. I know this is common in early pregnancy but it still makes me very nervous. I'm literally running to the bathroom every few minutes to see if it's still there. I hope to god it doesn't get worse.


----------



## Medzi

Joyofmylife - I had that spotting with Nathaniel! I had it about the time I am now so I am expecting it but haven't had any yet. Hard not to stress about it but try not too. Chances are everything is perfect :)

heaveneats - my sister was puking before she even got her bfp so I think it is possible for sure!


----------



## TonyaG

Can I join please, I'm due July 11th
I am 5 weeks today, I've had 3 beta's
12 dpo 21
14 dpo 60 
20 dpo 749

They are a little on the low side, but doubling in the proper time so I'm hopeful!
I have my first scan at 7w2d, nov 24th


----------



## ajarvis

dan-o said:


> Ajarvis are you still running? Im in two minds! Haven't run since weds, Walked 10k with the buggy today and still loads of energy!

Yes I'm still running. Since I quit smoking I'm even faster right now than pre-pregnancy. Running helps with nausea and tiredness. Gives energy and make me feel better.


----------



## ajarvis

heanveneats - I was nauseous around 3-4 weeks and now only occasionally

joyofmylife - hopefully your spotting goes away so you can relax. It is normal, but can be alarming!

TonyaG - WELCOME!! Congrats :) You're added to the list!


----------



## dan-o

ajarvis said:


> dan-o said:
> 
> 
> Ajarvis are you still running? Im in two minds! Haven't run since weds, Walked 10k with the buggy today and still loads of energy!
> 
> Yes I'm still running. Since I quit smoking I'm even faster right now than pre-pregnancy. Running helps with nausea and tiredness. Gives energy and make me feel better.Click to expand...

Good for you, no wonder you feel better!! I quit about 10 years ago, never looked back!! I took up running to clear my mind (tough year) and reenergise, works a treat. I did the c25k and have stuck with 5k for my runs now :) I always stop everything when pregnant, through fear of causing a mc, but most of the time I miscarry anyway (last one was chromosomal) so the bubble wrap treatment all seems a bit pointless iykwim!


----------



## CertifiedOreo

TonyaG said:


> Can I join please, I'm due July 11th
> I am 5 weeks today, I've had 3 beta's
> 12 dpo 21
> 14 dpo 60
> 20 dpo 749
> 
> They are a little on the low side, but doubling in the proper time so I'm hopeful!
> I have my first scan at 7w2d, nov 24th

Welcome! I'm so jealous over how early your scan is :x


----------



## CertifiedOreo

Baby girl is down for a nap, so I will take one too! I've been so tireddddd! So far that and a few cramps aches/pangs/twinges (which I heard is normal for subsequent pregnancies) are the only symptoms I have been having...:thumbup::winkwink:


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Medzi said:


> Joyofmylife - I had that spotting with Nathaniel! I had it about the time I am now so I am expecting it but haven't had any yet. Hard not to stress about it but try not too. Chances are everything is perfect :)
> 
> heaveneats - my sister was puking before she even got her bfp so I think it is possible for sure!

Thank you, Medzi! If you don't mind me asking, how long did you spot for with Nate? Was is it just brown or did it turn red at all?


----------



## ajarvis

dan-o said:


> ajarvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dan-o said:
> 
> 
> Ajarvis are you still running? Im in two minds! Haven't run since weds, Walked 10k with the buggy today and still loads of energy!
> 
> Yes I'm still running. Since I quit smoking I'm even faster right now than pre-pregnancy. Running helps with nausea and tiredness. Gives energy and make me feel better.Click to expand...
> 
> Good for you, no wonder you feel better!! I quit about 10 years ago, never looked back!! I took up running to clear my mind (tough year) and reenergise, works a treat. I did the c25k and have stuck with 5k for my runs now :) I always stop everything when pregnant, through fear of causing a mc, but most of the time I miscarry anyway (last one was chromosomal) so the bubble wrap treatment all seems a bit pointless iykwim!Click to expand...

Thanks! Hopefully not pointless this time! Sticky bean this time ;)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Hi July Mama's!!! I just wanted to say congratulations and wish you all a HH9M from a July Jellybean (2014)


----------



## ajarvis

Thanks Brandicanucks!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Hey, Brandi! Thanks! I enjoyed following your pregnancy and now this year I'm the one due in July! :) Yay!

JoyofMyLife, from what I've heard the brown/tan spotting is nothing to worry about. It's most likely old blood. Even a little bit of bright red doesn't always mean the worst. Hang in there and stay positive. :)

Well, I almost puked yesterday but managed to keep it in. I got in my car after work and there was a TERRIBLE smell. I had to track it down and get rid of it before I could drive home. I probably gagged around 10 times and almost puked like 3 times. It was horrible. Now my car just smells like Lysol disinfectant. lol Not ideal, but at least it won't make me puke.

And I have been soooo tired in the evenings. I try so hard to stay awake but I just fall asleep on the couch. *sigh*


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Awwww YAY!!! Congrats Harley! A new little Nuck!


----------



## lozzy21

Iv had some nausea and been cramping since last Tuesday. Its so much worse than it was with my daughter. Boobs are also sore and falling out my bra and iv had bloat come from no where. I only got my BFP on Thursday. It's like oh your pregnant have some instant symptoms.


----------



## heaveneats

lozzy21 said:


> Iv had some nausea and been cramping since last Tuesday. Its so much worse than it was with my daughter. Boobs are also sore and falling out my bra and iv had bloat come from no where. I only got my BFP on Thursday. It's like oh your pregnant have some instant symptoms.

my boobs are hardly sore compared to when i had DD i guess because they've already stretched for her :p my BFP i got on wednesday!! we are close together! My first midwife appoitnment isnt until dec 20 :( but a wekk before i have a normal doctors appointment so that make me feel a bit better. it would be so nice if you could just go every week and check in even in early pregnancy


----------



## Medzi

JoyofMyLife said:


> Medzi said:
> 
> 
> Joyofmylife - I had that spotting with Nathaniel! I had it about the time I am now so I am expecting it but haven't had any yet. Hard not to stress about it but try not too. Chances are everything is perfect :)
> 
> heaveneats - my sister was puking before she even got her bfp so I think it is possible for sure!
> 
> Thank you, Medzi! If you don't mind me asking, how long did you spot for with Nate? Was is it just brown or did it turn red at all?Click to expand...


Altogether it was just over a week! It went on for a few days and stopped, then started again. They gave me an early scan just to check things out and all was perfect. The only reason they came up with was it was implantation bleeding that just took its time coming out and that is why it was tan/brown (old blood). It never went red - was just brown. Are you still having some?


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Thank you everyone for your positive words about the spotting. It stopped late this afternoon & I'm praying it stays away! 

Harley & Lozzy21, so sorry about your nausea. But it's a good sign that things are progressing with your pregnancy. I haven't had many symptoms other than sore boobs and that makes me nervous cause I don't feel pregnant. Pretty much everything makes me nervous these days. I can't wait for the first trimester to be over!


----------



## lozzy21

I had awful nausea with my daughter that lasted till 13 weeks. I only vomited a few though. I dunno what was worse, feeling sick but not actually being sick. 

I'm going to ring the midwife in the morning. Not sure how far away my apoinment will be.


----------



## sammynashley

Morning ladies! How is everyone!

Welcome to the newbies! :)


I've not long woken up but I'm knackered! MIL didn't leave until gone 11pm last night so feel like I've been up 2days. :( morning sickness doesn't seem too bad although it does make small appearances, boobs are still sore dreading how much they'll grow I'm already a 38E. Just feel like they're getting in the way! Also feeling horribly bloated and manky :(


----------



## mimomma

Hi and welcome to everyone. :flower:

JoyofMyLife: I'm glad to hear that your spotting has stopped. 1st tri can be so stressful. :hugs:

Still struggling with the same symptoms: nausea, exhaustion, cramping, full feeling, and bloat (I look HUGE). Thank goodness it's cold and I can wear bulky clothes. This pregnancy, so far, is quite a bit rougher than all my others, I'm guessing because I'm getting older (34).


----------



## heaveneats

i took my final frer to make sure the lines got darker, and the test line came up right away and was as dark as control line yay!!! Now i can finally relax somewhat!

i'm finding the past few mornings really hard, i dont feel very well pretty nauseous (sp?) and i want to eat but i know if o do i will be sick for the drive to work


----------



## dan-o

Congrats heaveneats, fab news! 

Mimomma, you're a spring chicken compared to me! :haha: (almost 38) 

Lozzy, just feeling sick is way worse for me. I always feel that if I could throw up Id feel way better! And the dizziness that comes with it, yuck!


----------



## ajarvis

Morning ladies! Hope all of your nausea goes away sooner than later!! 

Joyofmylife - glad your spotting has stopped! Hopefully it stays that way.

I woke up to about 3 inches of snow! Off for a 9k run in a bit. Going to be lovely I think ;) Peanut butter and toast is not leaving me feeling the greatest though :(


----------



## sammynashley

Ajarvis- I'd love to wake up to snow! Just dismal rubbish weather here! Hopefully you feel better!

We went out decoration shopping for christmas, bought lovely purple decs for this year, we change colours every year. Also making burgers for dinner looking forward to those!


----------



## CertifiedOreo

Morning all! Just had some toast with goat cheese and raspberries for b-fast and now my tummy hurts :/ this happened last night after dinner too. I had to have some water and ginger to make my tummy settle.


----------



## Keyval

CertifiedOreo said:


> Morning all! Just had some toast with goat cheese and raspberries for b-fast and now my tummy hurts :/ this happened last night after dinner too. I had to have some water and ginger to make my tummy settle.

Is it okay to eat goats cheese ? I love it so much but thought I would have to give it up hah . It's sooooo yummy


----------



## ajarvis

Thanks Sammynashley! Great run! Rolled my ankle so hopefully that doesn't get too bad Was right at the beginning too. Ran a full 8k more on it cause it didn't hurt too bad lol. Guess tomorrow will be telling on that side!

Keyval - I don't stop eating anything while pregnant. That's my personal choice. I do of course quit drinking, and smoking, and cut back on caffeine!


----------



## Medzi

Has anyone else been puking? I've been a lot... I did a lot last time too and was sick the entire pregnancy and was on medication for it. This time it is worse bc I am not feeling any relief from throwing up. Those of you who want it can have it. I was hoping the second time around would be better.


----------



## CertifiedOreo

Keyval- what lol!? I didn't know you weren't supposed to eat goat cheese? I love goat cheese too...i love the sourness of it. Last time I was pregnant I couldn't eat sharp cheese because it was too strong.

Medzi- I haven't thrown up (fingers crossed!) and I only threw up once when I was pregnant with my daughter but I think that was because I ate a wonky burger....I do everything in my power to prevent myself from throwing up cause its a phobia of mine lol


----------



## sammynashley

Ajarvis- your poor ankle, that's gonna hurt in the morning! Hopefully it won't be too bad for you.

Medzi- I had some pretty bad nausea a week ago but it seems to have disappeared :( bit worried by that as with both pregnancys before I had bad morning sickness.


My main symptoms are tiredness, bloating, spots & painful boobs.

I've had a few nasty cramps tonight so praying it's nothing and just from eating too much. Would love to know what's going on inside there!


----------



## lozzy21

Ergh, trying to stay awake for another two hours and it's going to be hard! If I go to sleep now Il end up awake for hours in the middle of the night.


----------



## Keyval

Not specifically goats cheese but I read somewhere before about soft cheeses and not to eat while pregnant hah . Not sure how true that is . I hope not hah


----------



## sammynashley

I read you not supposed to eat goats cheese, Brie, Camembert.. Soft cheeses and soft blue cheeses because they can contain listeria. I've always avoided soft cheese but each to their own :)


----------



## Rach87

I guess the soft cheeses are fine if theyre made with pasteurized milk. Thankfully most soft cheeses in the US are made that way, but you have to check. I loooove me some feta, so that wouldve been tough to cut that out.

So not sure if anyone has seen the june bugs thread? Well they have a cute little lady bug with the thread name in different colors. I asked Shilo (thread leader person) how she did it and said she would make us a cute ticker link thingy if we wanted one, I love theirs and you can put the link on your signature. If anyone has any ideas throw em out there, and I can send her what we'd like!!


----------



## ajarvis

Great idea rach87. It's been mentioned, but I don't think anyone on this one knows how. We had a nice one for when I was pregnant with my youngest too! Maybe something with a Dove?

For soft cheese if you're following all don't eat recommendations soft cheese is a don't eat unless it's pasteurized. Should say on the container if it is pasteurized or not.

Medzi no puking here, but I haven't ever with any pregnancy - hope yours doesn't get any worse.

Sammynashley I think it'll be ok. It's a touch tender, but I just need to ice it a bit today.

I'm starving. Probably cause my 800 calorie run this morning has left me at a deficit :p making some banana bread, muffins, and cookies with the kiddos shortly. I will chow down on that :p


----------



## BeautifulRose

Scan in the AM I'm so nervous .. I just hope we see a hb I'll be 6w3d so I'm thinking we will . Wish me luck


----------



## ajarvis

good luck Beautifulrose! 6weeks 3 days I think you should!


----------



## mimomma

Good luck tomorrow BeautifulRose!


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Hi ladies. Hope you all had a nice weekend. I spent mine in bed...or in the ladies room. Lol. Fun right? Starting to feel a little better. At least enough to go to work tomorrow.:dohh: i didnt do that well with my eating this weekend. Chicken wings and a piece of pizza. Bad bad bad! But it was all i could keep in me! I'm apologizing now to my little bean! Sorry!

But Tuesday, is the day i set aside to pee in the bottle for the dr. What fun that will be! But, if that is all that needs to be done...then ok. :thumbup:

Wednesday we go for our u/s. No idea what to expect so early....but I'll take anything! Just a little glimpse!! So excited about that! 

Back to packing my healthy lunch, I must redeem myself. :flower:


----------



## Medzi

Good luck beautifulrose - I'm sure all is perfect.

Rach - great idea! I was thinking of asking her too! Hmmm&#8230;I like the dove idea, or even little baby feet? I know they have a bug because they are June Bugs. What goes with July? Something summery? Or maybe not&#8230; I guess it isn't summer everywhere :)


----------



## Shocked at 41

Hi everyone. Great to read your posts and hope everything goes well! I'm due July rd with my 4th. A little nervous as I am 41 and never thought I would get pregnant again. All things happen for a reason:) my last three pregnancies were uneventful with the exception of being exhausted. Hoping this one is also uneventful:) good luck to all
If you!!!


----------



## Shocked at 41

Sorry my date didn't come through. I'm due the 3rd of
July. My three sons were C Sections so I assume the 4th will be as well:)


----------



## Medzi

Glad you found us Shocked!! Welcome! I do hope this pregnancy is uneventful for you too!:D


----------



## CertifiedOreo

BeautifulRose said:


> Scan in the AM I'm so nervous .. I just hope we see a hb I'll be 6w3d so I'm thinking we will . Wish me luck

Good luck!! :thumb up: Have funnnn! woot!


----------



## Rach87

Medzi i was trying to think of something cute but im with you, not much goes with july. Going off of ajarvjs dove idea i thought maybe mama birds....but eh, my creativity is severely lacking atm. Im blaming pregnancy brain (not sure if it starts this early, but that's what im blaming it on)Lol


----------



## alternatedi

I'm cautiously joining in! I've had 2 mc this year and am hoping that this baby will end up in my arms! My hubby and I have been married for 5 years and this will be our first child.

I'm due July 10th. :)


----------



## sammynashley

Beautifulrose- good luck for your scan! 


Welcome shocked at 41 & alternatedi :) 


Me Elizabeth- glad your feeling a little better, don't feel too guilty about the pizza & chicken wings if it's all your body could keep down it better than nothing :)

Afm- I overslept this morning DS was nearly late for school felt so bad, I set my alarm too just didn't hear it. M/s seems to have disappeared.. Starting to worry it's a sign things aren't progressing as they should. All my other symptoms are there.. Sore boobs..tiredness..food aversions..and the most annoying my eczema has flared up :( always does while I'm pregnant.


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Sammynashley...so hard not to feel guilty. This little bean is trying to create body parts and I'm giving it junk. Lol. Will do better I promise little bean. :haha:


----------



## Keyval

In waiting room to get levels checked again . Actually so scared ha .


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

We are all there in the waiting room with you!!


----------



## Keyval

Ok so il get results back at 12 noon tomorrow . My hcg was 423 from Wednesday just gone so I'd be expecting it to be high tomorrow . I got a clear blue digital on the way home and I just got my 3+ yay which means my hcg has riser and must be at least over 2000 because I don't think a digital picks up a 3+ if under 2000 :)


----------



## sammynashley

Fingers crossed for you Keyval! I haven't tested since I got my "pregnant 1-2" I keep thinking about it but worry incase it doesn't come up with 3+ and then I'd be In A worse off situation.

I've got my scan in 12 days! not that I'm counting :) so I'm sure my mind will be out at rest then.


----------



## mimomma

Keyval, I've heard that about 3+ on digis too. I bet you have nice high hcg!! 

Ladies with other children, have you told your kids yet? I'm thinking about telling mine on Friday as long as everything looks good on my second ultrasound. In the past, I have usually waited until 2nd tri to tell them just in case of a loss. My only reason for telling sooner is I think my oldest daughter starting to suspect something. She has made some comments about pushing in my belly - my boys and younger kids are oblivious, only a girl right. :dohh:I'm pretty seriously bloated and am beginning to think I'll be showing soon. I'd love to hear what everyone else has or is planning on doing.:flower:


----------



## Keyval

Il be telling my 2 year old when I tell family in a few weeks . If I say it now she will tell them for me haha . Can't wait to say it to her even though she probably won't fully understand :) xxx


----------



## sammynashley

Mimomma I haven't even thought about telling DS & DD to be honest I don't think they'd even notice anything wrong at 9months :haha: they're only 4 & 2. Will probably tell them after Xmas or maybe later they'd want the baby then & there!


----------



## mimomma

I'd love to wait until Christmas, but I don't think I can hide it from her. And I couldn't just tell her and not the rest of them because that would really hurt their feelings. I'm torn because I feel that my kids will tell everyone once they know and I'm just not ready to tell everyone else.


----------



## mimomma

sammynashley - I get what you are saying about wanting the baby then. My 4 year old boy is baby crazy and is constantly asking for us to have another. I keep saying, but you'll have to share your toys with the baby and he's all for it!


----------



## sammynashley

I guess it's an awkward one really, we're only waiting til then because it's when we're telling others and if I told them now they'd tell everyone they talk to, although I do worry my stomach will give it away before I say anything, I'm so bloated and look rounded already :(


----------



## BeautifulRose

I told my 3yo daughter already she's my best friend lol she was in the bathroom with me when I took the test . Apparently when she spent this past weekend with her granny all she could talk about was her baby sister (no boys ! She said) lol good thing I already told my mom. You ladies are smart for waiting bacause kids sure do say the darnedest things lol


----------



## cdex67

Wow I missed a lot this weekend. I've read through most of it, will finish later.

I still haven't felt too bad. 5 weeks 4 days today. Saturday I had a bad backache and yesterday but felt ok otherwise. Not feeling so great this morning though. I have yet to throw up but today could be the day. Trying not to complain as I'm just happy to be pregnant. Also, my boobs itch like crazy this morning.


----------



## KozmikKitten

Welcome to the two new ladies! Glad you could join us!

Keyval, I hope your numbers are sky-high when you get the results tomorrow!

I have my first apt tomorrow. The paperwork asked me what tests I was requesting so I put HCG testing down....hoping they will do it to make me feel a little better..but I suppose that means I have to find time to go back to the MD to get a second blood draw. I chose a new Dr this time, that delivers at a hospital attached to the Children's Hospital. My son spent 2 weeks there when he was born, so I want to be nice and close just in case.

5w1d today and not feeling very pregnant. Still have sore bb's and bad acne though.


----------



## Keyval

KozmikKitten said:


> Welcome to the two new ladies! Glad you could join us!
> 
> Keyval, I hope your numbers are sky-high when you get the results tomorrow!
> 
> I have my first apt tomorrow. The paperwork asked me what tests I was requesting so I put HCG testing down....hoping they will do it to make me feel a little better..but I suppose that means I have to find time to go back to the MD to get a second blood draw. I chose a new Dr this time, that delivers at a hospital attached to the Children's Hospital. My son spent 2 weeks there when he was born, so I want to be nice and close just in case.
> 
> 5w1d today and not feeling very pregnant. Still have sore bb's and bad acne though.

Thank you . I'm 5wd1 as well . Feel good today because my back ache was awful yesterday.


----------



## ajarvis

sammynashley - Pregnancy brings out the best in us eh? Eczema, acne, bloat, moodiness... :p

Keyval - Good luck!! Hope the numbers are super high tomorrow!

I told my kids right after we found out. They're 8 and 5. Both super super excited. Talking about baby all the time. Although my 5 year old also keeps asking when I'm going to get big and fat :p

I feel great recently. Nipples a touch sore, but nothing else! yay! Maybe not feeling pregnant will make the first tri go faster haha

Congrats Shocked At 41 and alternatedi ! I'll add you to the list :)


----------



## Keyval

ajarvis said:


> sammynashley - Pregnancy brings out the best in us eh? Eczema, acne, bloat, moodiness... :p
> 
> Keyval - Good luck!! Hope the numbers are super high tomorrow!
> 
> I told my kids right after we found out. They're 8 and 5. Both super super excited. Talking about baby all the time. Although my 5 year old also keeps asking when I'm going to get big and fat :p
> 
> I feel great recently. Nipples a touch sore, but nothing else! yay! Maybe not feeling pregnant will make the first tri go faster haha
> 
> Congrats Shocked At 41 and alternatedi ! I'll add you to the list :)

 Thanks :) I'm very nervous but have a good feeling too


----------



## KozmikKitten

I saw cute shirts online that say "This little turkey is going to be a big brother" Thinking about ordering one and telling our moms that way... I'm nervous to tell her before a scan, but I know it wont make any difference on the outcome. 

Also, about telling the siblings, I have one son that is almost 2.5. He is behind on speech though so even if I told him he wouldnt be able to tell anyone yet! I have been asking him if he wants a baby, and he says "yeah" in the cutest sweetest voice. Haha so cute.


----------



## ajarvis

I brought a peanut butter and jam sandwhich, chocolate chip banana bread, and a cheese string for lunch at work today. I feel like I'm in elementary school haha.


----------



## Rach87

Well I dont have any kids yet, but I told my dog and hes super pumped about his new best friend. Lol been all over me the last couple weeks. 

Also think i may finally have a symptom of pregnancy. Haha under arms and sides of breasts are slightly tender. Come on boobies grow!!


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Haha Rach87! I swear my dog knows something's up too cause she's been acting a little depressed lately like she knows she's not going to be the baby anymore.

We told my husbands parents yesterday and they are so excited! This is their first grandchild and my MIL said to make space in our house for all the diapers and baby stuff she's gonna be buying and bringing over lol! :) 

I think we're gonna have our dog tell everyone else in our Christmas cards. I saw a really cute post on Pinterest with a dog wearing a sign saying "Santa promoted me to guard dog. Duty starts July 2015" with a picture of the ultrasound. We always have our dog in our Xmas cards so it's only fitting that she be the one to share the news. :)


----------



## BeautifulRose

Scan went great ! :) :) measuring exactly 6w3d and my little dot had a hb of 121 :) 

I was thinking of switching drs but now I know I'm not . She is taking my previous losses and pre term labor very serious and said that she is considering me high risk and she wants me on bed rest and at 15 weeks I'll start getting weekly progestriogen (spelling) shots. She wants me in again on December 8th for another scan :)


----------



## ajarvis

Glad your appt. went so well BeautifulRose! A good dr is important!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Great news bueatifulrose!


----------



## sammynashley

Glad your scan went well beautifulrose!


----------



## Rach87

Congrats beautiful rose thats great!


----------



## CertifiedOreo

Good for you BeautifulRose! How exciting!!!


----------



## CertifiedOreo

Sore boobies for me too, which is different lol. Never had sore boobs with my daughter or around my period... With my daughter I lost my appetite but that hasn't happend yet


----------



## kimbresque

I finally finally got my bfp!!! Due July 11th 2015. It's still so unreal.


----------



## CertifiedOreo

Kimbresque!! Congrats and welcome to the club  first baby?


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Great news beautifulrose! 

Yay congratulations kimbresque xx


----------



## sammynashley

Welcome kimbresque! Congrats!

Baby_dreams- how are you doing? 

I'm so tired ladies! Finding it hard to stay awake :( just wish I had some energy.


----------



## kimbresque

Certifiedoreo . no it's my second my daughter is 6 in December but been TTC since like 2010...tried absolutely everything! Ended up NTNP and got real healthy and into fitness just BC I wanted to. And bam preggo. Can't believe it. I've been on this site sine 2011 but forgot my password and it won't send me a new one.:)


----------



## Baby_Dreams

I'm extremely tired too sammy x


----------



## sammynashley

It's horrible isn't it, feels like I've not slept in weeks. Didn't feel like this with my 2 previous pregnancys this is a whole different pregnancy all together & hubby can't understand why I'm so tired.


----------



## ajarvis

Congrats kimbresque!! Welcome to July Mamas! I've added you to the list :)

I'm so not feeling work today. It's dead. Day before remembrance day. Nobody's here. No one wants to talk on the phone :p


----------



## sammynashley

Sorry works dragging for you Hun. 

I'm so annoyed right now! Hubby is working away tonight on some training thing, so I said 20 mins ago I'm knackered I'm gunna go to sleep and he's just thrown some comment out as if I'm not really going to bed I'm just messing around...really!?! We've never had any issues and now this? Its 10.20pm I'm shattered and he's throwing stupid comments about!!... Sorry rant over!


----------



## cdex67

Just realized I'm bleeding again...it's 7:30 at night so doctor is closed. I'm not cramping or anything but this is the second time in a week...it's scary. I have an appointment with my gp tomorrow at 1.


----------



## heaveneats

cdex67 said:


> Just realized I'm bleeding again...it's 7:30 at night so doctor is closed. I'm not cramping or anything but this is the second time in a week...it's scary. I have an appointment with my gp tomorrow at 1.

Awe hun can you go into a near by place like a 24hr clinic? Is it just spotting?


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Aww Cdex I'm so sorry you have to go through this again! I had some spotting over the weekend and I know how scary it can be. Try not to worry. Hopefully you'll get some answers at your appt tomorrow.


----------



## sammynashley

Cdex67- sorry to hear you bleeding again, hopefully it's just spotting, I had some around 5-6weeks with DD.


----------



## Keyval

My second hcg results were over 4000 which is great :)


----------



## Shirley.

Cdex - hope you're ok x :hugs:

I'm feeling very sicky at the moment.

Went to my booking in appointment yesterday and the appointment took nearly 2 hours! My poor fil was waiting outside after I said it was a quick appointment! (as expected like my last child!)

He doesn't know so I had to make something up like a health check.

Sort of really want to tell people but again very cautious! Even with my first I never really let myself go and stop worrying, always thinking the worst...is anyone else like that? The midwife said to just get on with it but I cant stop! 

Really feel lonely as don't want to tell anyone but want to moan about MS and the rest


----------



## ajarvis

Cdex hope everything works out today!

Keyval - fabulous news! :D

Shirley can you pick a few people to tell and that way have people to talk to but still a secret from some?

Hibernating so far today! Fatigue is now gone - I actually stayed up and watched a movie last night! lol.


----------



## Keyval

Tell someone Shirley . Someone you can trust not to tell anyone . I told my best friend already and no one else . She knows everything about me and I can say anything to her so when I'm feeling rough at least I have someone to talk to and visa versa. It will help having someone to moan too xxx


----------



## TonyaG

Way too many people already know about mine as well. 
But I'm not shouting it to the whole world yet!

Does anyone already have their names picked?


----------



## CertifiedOreo

Cdex- I am hoping everything turns out ok! positive vibes!

Last night I was having some burning, heartburn I guess! Ugh, my bf went and got some tums :) but i'm just like "its too early for this!!" I didn't get heartburn with my daughter until like the third trimester or the end of the second. Not fun.


----------



## ajarvis

Certified oreo the heartburn is pretty horrible! I didn't get it last time til third tri either.

TonyaG no names here. Not really thinking about it too much at all. Have thrown a few around, but that's about it.


----------



## BeautifulRose

TonyaG for a boy I'm thinking Julien because my first name is Julie or a jr if the dad would want but that would make his name Eugene which I'm not very fond of for a girl I have no idea I was thinking of a few but I'll probably let the dad pick the girl name


----------



## TonyaG

I Love the name Julien for a boy!
I'm leaning towards Jordyn or Lacey for a girl, not too sure for a boy yet.


----------



## KozmikKitten

Codex- really hoping you are doing ok. 

Keyval- fab numbers lady!

We don't have a boy name picked but are sure we are going to have a second boy! Our girl name is Adeline Kelly. 

Have I made a terrible mistake? Currently sitting in the salon having my hair dyed...decided on a whim to do it and now a little panicked about the chemicals.

Had my apt today. They did not do any hcg testing. Just confirmed with a urine test. Scheduled my scan for Dec 3 so have to wait 3 weeks to see if everything is coming along fine.


----------



## cdex67

Kozmik there is no proof that hair dye will hurt your baby. From what I understand it is considered safe.

Just an update on me: bleeding stopped and I'm pretty positive everything is perfectly fine. There was no cramping and no clots or tissue of any kind. Doctor said not to worry :)


----------



## ajarvis

Good news!! cdex!

Kozmik I agree. There's been nothing to prove dyeing is bad. I'd think highlights would be even safer? Guess I should ask my mom - shes my hairdresser and my hair is fully colored lol


----------



## kimbresque

TonyaG we had names already picked. Jackson for a boy and Oakley for a girl.

I also hear highlights is better as it doesn't absorb into the scalp


----------



## Rach87

Ive been obsessed with names for ever. Now i finally get to actually use them! Lol

For a boy Maverick, and a girl Layla Nadine


----------



## KozmikKitten

Cdex- SO happy to hear that!!

Rach- I live both those names!!


----------



## jumpingo

we talked names way before we even started ttc. and we both really liked Ella James but Ella is becoming so popular, i don't think we'll still use it. i love the idea of James as a girl's middle name (it's my dad's name), but still brainstorming other first names. been thinking about Ramona lately. we have thrown around a lot of boy names, and James is also a frontrunner for a boy's first name and maybe Allan as a middle name after my husband's grandpa. aaahh, i love talking and thinking about names.:thumbup:


----------



## JoyofMyLife

So glad everything's okay Cdex!

For me I have Shawn Michael for a boy and still undecided on a first name for a girl but middle name will be Victoria (same as my middle name & my moms first name).


----------



## Keyval

Haven't A Clue For A Girl . Luke for a boy . It's my boyfriends middle name . Thought my last pregnancy was a boy so we had the name sorted ha .


----------



## SarahTabor

Worked out, im due 20th july &#9786;
Praying our precious rainbow baby sticks x


----------



## Medzi

Just caught up. Welcome to the new ladies! Glad all is good beautifulrose and cdex!

Past few days have been horrendous. My ds is so so sick, I have a terrible cold, I have terrible ms and am puking a lot, I'm so exhausted from lack of sleep I don't even know how I'm still functioning. Hours behind on work so major stressed. Waaaaah... Dh is away overseas for 2 more weeks. Came to my mom's house and she came home from out of town this afternoon so I am going for a nap.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Welcome to the new mamas!

Cdex, glad to here everything is well. Nice to hear that everyone's scans and appointments are going well too!

As for telling my kids, I am afraid my almost three year old would accidentally tell someone before we'd want them to know. My 15 month old we won't have to worry about. lol But I am also probably not going to be able to hide it for very long. I started showing around 8 weeks with my second son, so I expect I will probably show really early this time too.

I have a list of potential names for both a boy and a girl. There was a thread for keeping track of potential baby names, so I have a link to that in my signature. My top boy and girl name right now are Logan and Ramona, but that could change tomorrow. Ha!

Speaking of signatures, I think it'd be fun to have a name and a little banner for our signatures. I like the bird/mama bird idea (reminds me of one of my sons favourite books, "Are you my mother?"). What about "The July Hot Mamas"? With a cactus or a sunshine? I know it's not summer in July all over the world, but we sure are all hot. ;)


----------



## cdex67

We had a girls name picked out long before ttc: Adrienne Michelle. DH picked that one and I think it's nice. For a boy I really like Jaxson, or Malcolm and William for a middle name but I'm not in love with it.


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Hi everyone I haven't got a girls name but I like Barney for a boy xx


----------



## mimomma

Hi everyone! I have no idea what name we would pick for a baby girl. For a baby boy I'm thinking Joshua after my younger brother who passed away, but that might be too hard as a first name.


----------



## sammynashley

Hi ladies, we haven't thought about names yet. We found naming DD & DS hard as so many family and friends had too much input. So reading this time. We did have a peak at a few last night but didn't like any. 

How's everyone feeling? My sickness has disappeared but tiredness has increased dramatically oh and mood swings :(


----------



## Keyval

I'm so moody today . Still no sickness as such but feeling very nauseous at times and so exhausted


----------



## jumpingo

felt like i was car sick all afternoon:dohh: and i don't know if it's anxiety in general, but i think we're going to have to re-figure out sex because i'm too tense or something and then the emotions just come flooding out. total mess!:roll:

for anyone who is interested, i just got an email that The Belly Button (https://www.bellybuttonband.com/) is having a deal for 2 free belly bands. there are two different kinds, but apparently the promotion is for 2 of the shorter ones or one of the longer ones. both button into regular pants to make them belly friendly.:thumbup: all you have to do is pay shipping and handling. the code is TURKEYBB and they say "Happy Thanksgiving!" i read that as: here, eat all the turkey you want and your pants will already be unbuttoned so no shame in the game!:haha:

i actually got 2, one of each style, way back in the summer (yeah, crazy ttc lady buying pregnancy goods, no big deal:shy:) and i just tried them on to make sure they fit and now i'm about to order a couple more!:blush:


----------



## sammynashley

Keyval- I'm feeling exactly the same as you, also have no patience, so without meaning to I'm the worst person to be around right now, I'm so grouchy. When I go to bed I'm it sleeping properly I constantly wake up twisting and turning, also having crazy dreams about random things.


----------



## ajarvis

Good ideas Harley Quinn! What about Mamma Birds?

SarahTabor welcome! Added to the list :)

Getting ready to go to class. Feeling like BLAH. Ran last night with morning sickness too - felt better while running. Came back strong after. yuck


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Hi ladies.

Just had my first sonogram. Tech warned me I might not see anything, as it's early. I'm 5w5d. Sure enought, there was my little bean. Measured 2.48mm. Tucked away nicely. HB was 92. I'm so excited to see something! ! She then added that I have a long uterus...not sure what that means. Lol. She added it will keep him safe in there...I think it means a longer way out. Lol


----------



## KozmikKitten

Anyone else planning to wait until after their first scan to tell their parents? My scan isnt until Dec 3 (I'll be 8w3d by then) and planning on waiting...Its a long time to wait though, and I'm wondering (2nd baby) if I'll be able to hide it that long, as my pants are already too tight on me!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Great news on your scan Ms Elizabeth! Thats awesome that lil babe had a HB so early! :)


----------



## sammynashley

Kozmikkitten- I've already told my mum, but waiting til after the 12 week scan to tell my dad & the rest of the family Inlaws etc!

Ms Elizabeth- glad your scan went well and you saw a heartbeat! Can't wait for mine only 10 days to go!


----------



## Keyval

With My last pregnancy my first scan wasn't until 16 weeks hah so I really think I should tell sooner il probably be showing by then anyway . I was thinking about 8 weeks not sure . And with work pretty soon. A lot of lifting and dragging of boxes where I work and I'm not able for it

My manager left a few weeks ago and we have a new one starting tomorrow . I'll really feel bad landing this on him so soon haha .


----------



## sammynashley

Keyval- how comes your first scan was so late? I'd of been going bonkers! I'm so impatient :)


----------



## Baby_Dreams

I'll be 12 weeks on Christmas day...I wonder when I will have my scan?


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Sammynashley - Thanks! Hope it goes fast for you! I have to wait 3 weeks till next appt.

Kitten - thx...seems so crazy to me that little bean is in there! Hello bean!


----------



## sammynashley

Baby_dreams- I'm the same as you, wondering when my scan will be. 

Ms Elizabeth- I hope it goes quick too!


----------



## ajarvis

First scan for nuchal testing will be around 12 weeks. Can't book it for 4 more weeks til I get a requisition form lol. In class today eating such bad food. Good thing I have a run tonight!


----------



## Jenny Bean

Ms Elizabeth said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> Just had my first sonogram. Tech warned me I might not see anything, as it's early. I'm 5w5d. Sure enought, there was my little bean. Measured 2.48mm. Tucked away nicely. HB was 92. I'm so excited to see something! ! She then added that I have a long uterus...not sure what that means. Lol. She added it will keep him safe in there...I think it means a longer way out. Lol

wow congrats :hugs:


----------



## JoyofMyLife

So I started spotting again this morning. This time it's a little darker brown and heavier than last time. I'm so scared! And to top it off I'm out of town at a work conference so not able to get to my doctor. Im going to monitor it for the rest of today and if it gets worse than I'll probably go home tomorrow and try to get a doctors appt.


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

thanks jenny!!

joyofmylife - FX for you. Hope everything is ok!


----------



## sportysgirl

Hello ladies, can I join you? 

I got my BFP on monday! I am very excited but also nervous after having four early loses this last year! 

I am a mum to my gorgeous Poppy who is 20 months old. 

How are you all? :kiss:


----------



## KozmikKitten

joy - keeping fx for you! hoping it stops and that you dont have to worry all night into tomorrow.

sporty - welcome to the july group! :) congrats on your bfp!


----------



## Keyval

Yeah was 16 weeks and that was considered high risk haha its ridiculous where I'm from . From then on I had a scan every 4 weeks but I had to wait so long for my first . My nurse tomorrow will refer me to a doctor in the hospital and depending who I get I could have to wait until week 16 or some of them bring you for a scan between 12-14 . I hope I get someone nice . I'm not going private as I wouldn't be able to afford it . But private here only means your doctor has to be at the birth but I had the doctor there last time anyway because baby was distressed. So if you need them the doctor will come anyway . Makes no sense .


----------



## LuvallmyH

Can I join again? I never got put on the list. I was so worried about getting my 3+ before I could relax a little and ask again.
My edd is 7/12
Thanks!


----------



## sammynashley

Keyval- that's sounds crazy! Here it's normally just the 12 & 20 week scan but I must of had about 12 scans with DS it was high risk due to gestational diabetes & IUGR and reduced fetal movement. With DD I had loads of scans to make sure history didn't repeat itself. So not sure what to expect this time round. 

Welcome and congratulations sportysgirl & luvallmyH :) 

Joy- I've got everything crossed for you that your spotting stops! 


Sickness has appeared this evening it's only 9pm but think I could be heading to bed already :)


----------



## KozmikKitten

Luvmy- welcome (again!) :) Can I ask, when did you get your 3+? I just took a test yesterday and still said 2-3. I am also due July 12!


----------



## LuvallmyH

KozmikKitten said:


> Luvmy- welcome (again!) :) Can I ask, when did you get your 3+? I just took a test yesterday and still said 2-3. I am also due July 12!

I got it yesterday with smu & very concentrated pee. Have you popped it open & looked at the lines? Here are mine. Bottom is 1-2, 2-3, 2-3, & 3+ on top. 


When are you testing again? Good luck!


----------



## Rach87

Had my first scan today. A little disappointed, but nothing bad. I thought I was 7 weeks according to my last period, but I'm only 5 weeks. :huh: Dr said it makes sense that i didn't get my BFP until 10 days late for af, knowing that she said im measuring exactly where I should be. So i must have Od right around when I was due for my period. Good news is Baby K is in the uterus, no ectopic (yay). I did see the sac but couldnt see a baby (too early) she drew my hcg and ill go back friday to check if its doubled. Then i go in for another scan in 2 weeks. I should be super pumped, but im bummed im now pushed 2 weeks back, thought i was getting closer to being in the clear from miscarriage (i have lupus so higher chance of miscarriage). My dh said its just my pregnancy hormones getting me lol hes so great. 

Thanks whine sesh over.


----------



## BeautifulRose

Rach87 that's good that everything looks ok though :) with my DD they pushed me back 5 days and I was devastated lol I always told everyone my due date was that original date lol


----------



## Harley Quinn

Welcome, new moms! Nice to have you. :)

Aww, Rach, I can see why you'd be bummed about a two week difference. Glad everything is looking okay in spite of that.

Keyval, my manager is leaving at the end of next week, so whoever they hire is going to inherit a pregnant lady too! lol I only feel kind of bad about it. 

Joyofmylife, I really hope everything is okay. Again, brown bleeding doesn't sound like anything to worry about, but I can see why you'd be concerned. Hugs!

I do like the Mama Birds idea for our group. I also noticed that all the other pregnancy groups seemed to name themselves after the babies. Like, the babies are the June Bugs... Anyway, what about the July Song Birds? Could be cute. Idk, I guess I just want a banner in my ticker! Ha!


----------



## Medzi

I like July Song Birds :)


----------



## jumpingo

Harley Quinn said:


> I also noticed that all the other pregnancy groups seemed to name themselves after the babies. Like, the babies are the June Bugs... Anyway, what about the July Song Birds? Could be cute. Idk, I guess I just want a banner in my ticker! Ha!

i agree!:thumbup:

i almost don't even mind if it's just as simple as "July 2015 Babies":shrug::haha:


----------



## CertifiedOreo

sportsygirl, welcome! and congrats ms elizabeth!

I am absolutely exhausted today and I don't feel like doing anything, yet there is so much to do, like always! zzzzz


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

I've been so tired as well. This being my first...not sure what to expect. Trying hard not to over think it.....but the nausea, back pain, swear boobs are bigger, what does the next 250 days have left? Lol


----------



## CertifiedOreo

Ms Elizabeth said:


> I've been so tired as well. This being my first...not sure what to expect. Trying hard not to over think it.....but the nausea, back pain, swear boobs are bigger, what does the next 250 days have left? Lol

"what does the next 250 days have left" has been on my mind a lot haha! This is my second and I didn't have much trouble with my first and the tiredness did go away after the first tri, but right now i'm just like ughhhh! Its only the beginning and its just going to progress even further.... :wacko:i'm feeling all the twinges, cramps and twangs going on, everything getting set up and its not the most comfortable thing :nope:


----------



## Medzi

I hear you Oreo!! I swear you read my mind.


----------



## KozmikKitten

LuvallmyH said:


> KozmikKitten said:
> 
> 
> Luvmy- welcome (again!) :) Can I ask, when did you get your 3+? I just took a test yesterday and still said 2-3. I am also due July 12!
> 
> I got it yesterday with smu & very concentrated pee. Have you popped it open & looked at the lines? Here are mine. Bottom is 1-2, 2-3, 2-3, & 3+ on top.
> View attachment 820047
> 
> 
> When are you testing again? Good luck!Click to expand...

I never even thought to pop the digi tests open to look at them! I don't have them anymore, tossed then after getting the results. I don't have any tests left and thinking about waiting til the wknd to buy more. My husband is going to think I'm crazy if I buy more tests!


----------



## lozzy21

I'm waiting till I absolutely have to tell my daughter. I know she's going to be so excited but she's also really impatient and having to wait another 8 months would kill her.


----------



## sammynashley

Morning ladies! Feeling so rubbish today and can't stop itching it's driving me insane! So I'm off to the docs at 11am to see if he can suggest anything, morning sickness seems to have crept in worse than ever this morning too :(


----------



## lucy1

Hi can I join? I'm cautiously expecting july 24th for now.

I have a history of miscarrying at 6/7 weeks but I don't want to prevent that from letting me join in. I'm adament this ones not leaving me before july even if it means sewing myself up!!


----------



## mimomma

Welcome to everyone! 

So I made a ticker, it's in my signature and it's pretty plain (let me know if we should add more) or if you all want anything different. It links to our thread too. It just might take me a day or two to get around to it. Let me know.:flower:

Still feeling yucky. I have another u/s tomorrow morning to check on baby's heartbeat, feeling a bit anxious as I wait it out. Luckily I have a very busy day ahead of me so hopefully today goes by quick.


----------



## sammynashley

Lucy1- welcome! 

Mimomma- that ticker looks good :)

Not long got back from the doctor, I've got blood tests next week and been signed off for a week, the doctor is suspecting obstetric cholestasis, so took my sick note into work and my manager just says to me thanks for leaving me in the sh*t :( and expecting a meeting when you come back, so I know I'm gunna get a disciplinary for being I'll :( just had enough already..I hate my manager!


----------



## KozmikKitten

welcome lucy - sorry to hear about your losses. Really hoping you get to stay here with us!!


----------



## ajarvis

Welcome Lucy1! You're added to the list! Have a Happy and Healthy 9 Months!

Sportysgirl Welcome! Let me know your due date and I'll add you to the list :)

Congrats LuvallmyH! You've been added :)

Sammynashley your manager sounds like a jerk! Hate when bosses make your life hellish! 

mimomma nice job on the ticker! I like that it links to the thread too. That's neat! Our due dates are filling up so fast! Then it'll be easy to direct everyone here :)


I like July Song Birds too. Has a nice ring to it ;) 

I've been so busy last couple of days! Crazy. So if I missed adding anyone please let me know! After work today I will go back and double check. No run club tonight and the boys are going to their dads so I have a little down time finally!

My symptoms are still mostly non existent. Little bit of constipation and some "morning" sickness in the evening. That's actually getting worse though - ewww. So maybe I'll be symptomatic soon haha


----------



## Carlsberg

Hi all, just trying to catch up with what everyone is up to and how you're all feeling!

Well, I've been feeling pretty horrendous-caught a horrible sickness bug which has totally wiped me out! Fingers crossed it goes soon and I just go back to the 'normal' horrible nausea!! 

Good you're a all not suffering too badly, it really is so draining isn't it! Don't know about you guys but I'm wishing it to be January right now!!


----------



## Carlsberg

I meant 'hope you're all not suffering too badly'!


----------



## Rach87

Just got my hcg results from yesterday, 9601!! Going in again tomorrow afternoon for a repeat.


----------



## ajarvis

Does anyone else find it incredible that it's mid November already! i'm not ready for Christmas yet! Too soon!! But it's only 6 weeks away! I feel so far behind this year. No decorations up yet. No Christmas smelling candles :p time feels like it's slipping away! Gotta pull out the decorations this weekend.


----------



## sammynashley

I know I can't believe it's only 6 weeks until christmas, although I do love the christmas season! I started shopping for Christ in August :haha: only my mums presents to get and I'm done :) apart from putting the decs up they'll go up on the 1st dec.


----------



## heaveneats

I can't believe its only 6 weeks! I need to get my butt to get my decorations out and finish my shopping. Only got DD one gift because I know that she'll get tonnes of stuff from family haha


----------



## ajarvis

I start early too. Have most bought. But it just seems to be going so quick! Always does to me though once November hits!


----------



## lucy1

I can't WAIT for Christmas. Due to our last losses we are waiting until Christmas Eve to tell our family all together so I'm literally just focusing on Christmas as I'll be able to start relaxing then at 9/10 weeks.

Helps that from this weekend I've got something going on every weekend to keep me busy :thumbup:


----------



## sportysgirl

Welcome Lucy, I understand how you feel, I have had four miscarriages and am just taking things a day at a time. 

ajarvis my due date is 22nd July.

Rach great hcg! 

How much folic acid is everyone taking? I have just been reading an article which says once you are pregnant you should take 600mcg but not heard that before?


----------



## LuvallmyH

Who is pregnant after a loss? I'm full of anxiety and worry. Added to the fact that because I already have a big family, and I'm old:winkwink:, I feel like it's too good to be true. I'm trying very hard to just accept that whatever is meant to be will be. It's just difficult. It doesn't help that morning sickness has not kicked in. Aside from being exhausted, and a few other symptoms I feel pretty normal. 
Not to be a downer of course. I just thought some of you could relate.


----------



## heaveneats

LuvallmyH said:


> Who is pregnant after a loss? I'm full of anxiety and worry. Added to the fact that because I already have a big family, and I'm old:winkwink:, I feel like it's too good to be true. I'm trying very hard to just accept that whatever is meant to be will be. It's just difficult. It doesn't help that morning sickness has not kicked in. Aside from being exhausted, and a few other symptoms I feel pretty normal.
> Not to be a downer of course. I just thought some of you could relate.

 I had a chemical pregnancy so i lost it literally 5 days after bfp, that was before I got pregnant with my dd. I worry all the time now but all I can do is take it one day at a time


----------



## BeautifulRose

I'm 7 weeks tomorrow and still haven't gotten ms. By this time with DD I had to have an IV twice because of dehydration. I lost 17 pounds in the first trimester with her so this time I'm shocked I haven't gotten sick. I saw the heartbeat though so I'm just relaxing and praying I'm just being spared this time lol


----------



## Medzi

Hey all - so sick here. :( pregnancy sick and sick sick. My son had a double ear infection. Been rough. 

Seems like everyone is doing pretty good! 

I haven't even thought about Christmas yet... 6 weeks away?! I need to get my butt in gear!

I have my first ultrasound on Wednesday so hoping to see a little baby in there! I also have an appointment at the medical disorders and pregnancy clinic at the hospital here on the 26. They monitor my kidney disease and work together with my obgyn. So there are going to be lots of appointments in my future...

I am loving hearing all the name ideas ! We haven't talked seriously about it but still have names we like on our lists when we were deciding on Nate's. Likely won't decide until after baby is born though.


----------



## Harley Quinn

I also cannot believe it's mid-November. Time just keeps speeding up the older I get! And 6 weeks until Christmas!? Crazy. Is anyone planning on announcing your pregnancy at Christmas? I'd like to tell my husband's family then (will be telling my family at Thanksgiving). Any fun ideas for a Christmas family gathering announcement?

LuvallmyH, I've had one early pregnancy loss, and so I always have this little corner of my mind dedicated to worry! It's so hard not to think about all the possibilities. I'm super anxious to finally get an u/s (don't have one scheduled yet) just to know everything looks okay in there. And I'm in the same boat of not really having a lot of symptoms yet. Just extra tired and a bit of a heightened sense of smell but nothing else yet. 

Oh, I'm glad some of you like the July Song Birds idea. Can we get that mom from the June thread to make us a little logo with a bird and some music notes or something cute?


----------



## lozzy21

We will be telling at Christmas if we can keep it a secret that long. Il be 12 weeks Christmas week so no idea when my scan will be. I'm not seeing the midwife till the 10th of December!


----------



## CertifiedOreo

I need to begin my christmas shopping and get a tree and decorations and what not...would love to get most of my shopping done online...meh


----------



## jumpingo

i just spent 2 hours watching youtube videos of people announcing the news.:blush: my family is getting together for new years, so hoping we can hold off until then.

i am actually in the process of making a "highlights" video from all the footage taken at our wedding this summer, so my current idea is to "finish" it by the trip and then show everyone, but have it actually just start like our wedding video but then cut to video of the ultrasound or a still shot of the sonogram. that's assuming we'll get an appointment and an ultrasound before we go, so guess it just depends on the timing. could always cut to video of us holding a onsie and saying "we're having a baby!" or something?:shrug:


----------



## KozmikKitten

I think that's a cute idea jumping!

I was planning to get DS a shirt that says "this little turkey is going to be a big brother" but now that our scan won't be until after thanksgiving I am not sure what we will do for announcing. I don't think I can make it all the way til Christmas because I think I'll be showing by then! I can hardly hide the bloat as it is right now. I feel like the bloat did go down after several weeks with my first pregnancy and I felt pretty normal for a few weeks, so I'm kind of hoping that's the case this time.


----------



## ajarvis

Well Nausea is here. New it was coming. Enjoyed my symptom free period anyways lol. Tues, Wed, mild today. Super gross. From lunch time on. If history repeats itself will be around for a couple of months .


----------



## heaveneats

i will hopefully be announcing the news on christmas :)
i will only be just over 10 weeks though, i also got confirmation today that my doc will be sending me for my first ultrasound beginning of december hoping all is good :) he didnt want to send me now because i would not see anything and he didnt want to cause me worry.

my plan to announce is to give each grand parent an envelope that has a piece of paper that looks like a receipt but for it to say their package won't be delivered until my due date


----------



## dan-o

lucy1 said:


> Hi can I join? I'm cautiously expecting july 24th for now.
> 
> I have a history of miscarrying at 6/7 weeks but I don't want to prevent that from letting me join in. I'm adament this ones not leaving me before july even if it means sewing myself up!!

Yay hi again Lucy!! ;) PMA all the way!!



sportysgirl said:


> Welcome Lucy, I understand how you feel, I have had four miscarriages and am just taking things a day at a time.
> 
> ajarvis my due date is 22nd July.
> 
> Rach great hcg!
> 
> How much folic acid is everyone taking? I have just been reading an article which says once you are pregnant you should take 600mcg but not heard that before?

Sportysgirl! You are here too, I didn't realise! Fabulous news congrats on the new (and sticky) pregnancy!



LuvallmyH said:


> Who is pregnant after a loss? I'm full of anxiety and worry. Added to the fact that because I already have a big family, and I'm old:winkwink:, I feel like it's too good to be true. I'm trying very hard to just accept that whatever is meant to be will be. It's just difficult. It doesn't help that morning sickness has not kicked in. Aside from being exhausted, and a few other symptoms I feel pretty normal.
> Not to be a downer of course. I just thought some of you could relate.

 And luvallmy, I thought you must be in the July group as well! And you are! Yay!

Yes plenty of experince with miscarriage here, as you know lol. 

This is my 12th pregnancy (I have two children) I refuse to mope though, I just take each day as it comes and hope for the best :flower: I'm getting on a bit also :haha: 38 after xmas!!!


----------



## dan-o

Love all the cute announcement ideas! We are way way beyond that now so it will just be a quiet word once we get past the nt scan (boring I know lol)

As for Xmas, nothing done at all yet, not one thing!yikes!!!!


----------



## lucy1

We've talked about it but nothing set in stone as its so far ahead for us!

We're thinking of announcing on Christmas Eve where both families are together for a meal and having custom Christmas cards delivered with 'auntie' 'uncle' 'granny' 'grandad' etc on them and by then no doubt I will have paid over the odds for a private scan - infact I might book one today, I do it every time I'm pregnant and its a full refund if cancelled within 48 hours of the scan -so with a copy of the picture.

Hmmm so much to think about!


----------



## lozzy21

I'm debating on having a private scan around 8/9 weeks, just need to convince the hubby!


----------



## lucy1

lozzy21 said:


> I'm debating on having a private scan around 8/9 weeks, just need to convince the hubby!

I've went ahead and booked mine anyway! Sunday 21st December at 10am :thumb up: Should be just over 9 weeks


----------



## sammynashley

Lozzy21- I've got one booked for the 22nd I'll only be 7+2 but I just need to make sure everything's ok to put mine and hubby's minds at ease.


----------



## BeautifulRose

Ajarvis I know how you feel ! I thought I got lucky but MS hit me like a brick wall last night. Well we enjoyed while we could lol.


----------



## mimomma

Such a crazy day yesterday! I put together a new ticker in my signature based off some feedback that I read. Let me know what you like/don't like (I will not be offended). I may not get to it today as it's my baby's 1st birthday! It goes by too fast. :cry:

Still struggling with nausea and exhaustion, but can't sleep past 4 am. I have my follow up ultrasound this morning and am hoping for some good news.

LuvallmyH, I'm just coming off a chemical with no af in between. It is pretty hard to relax. :hugs: We also have a big family which helps keep my mind off this pregnancy.


----------



## Keyval

Last night and this morning (tmi) I had diarrhoea and lots of wind. Was dreading work today but u actually feel normal in here hah no symptoms at all . Weird


----------



## Keyval

sammynashley said:


> Lozzy21- I've got one booked for the 22nd I'll only be 7+2 but I just need to make sure everything's ok to put mine and hubby's minds at ease.

I'm the same . Thinking of booking for just after 7 weeks . I don't feel comfortable telling anyone until I know baby is where it should be hah . Will we see much at 7 weeks ? Xx


----------



## sportysgirl

dan-o said:


> lucy1 said:
> 
> 
> Hi can I join? I'm cautiously expecting july 24th for now.
> 
> I have a history of miscarrying at 6/7 weeks but I don't want to prevent that from letting me join in. I'm adament this ones not leaving me before july even if it means sewing myself up!!
> 
> Yay hi again Lucy!! ;) PMA all the way!!
> 
> 
> 
> sportysgirl said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Lucy, I understand how you feel, I have had four miscarriages and am just taking things a day at a time.
> 
> ajarvis my due date is 22nd July.
> 
> Rach great hcg!
> 
> How much folic acid is everyone taking? I have just been reading an article which says once you are pregnant you should take 600mcg but not heard that before?Click to expand...
> 
> Sportysgirl! You are here too, I didn't realise! Fabulous news congrats on the new (and sticky) pregnancy!
> 
> 
> 
> LuvallmyH said:
> 
> 
> Who is pregnant after a loss? I'm full of anxiety and worry. Added to the fact that because I already have a big family, and I'm old:winkwink:, I feel like it's too good to be true. I'm trying very hard to just accept that whatever is meant to be will be. It's just difficult. It doesn't help that morning sickness has not kicked in. Aside from being exhausted, and a few other symptoms I feel pretty normal.
> Not to be a downer of course. I just thought some of you could relate.Click to expand...
> 
> And luvallmy, I thought you must be in the July group as well! And you are! Yay!
> 
> Yes plenty of experince with miscarriage here, as you know lol.
> 
> This is my 12th pregnancy (I have two children) I refuse to mope though, I just take each day as it comes and hope for the best :flower: I'm getting on a bit also :haha: 38 after xmas!!!Click to expand...


Thanks Dan-o, I see we have the same due date! Congratulations to you too! :happydance:


----------



## sammynashley

Keyval said:


> sammynashley said:
> 
> 
> Lozzy21- I've got one booked for the 22nd I'll only be 7+2 but I just need to make sure everything's ok to put mine and hubby's minds at ease.
> 
> I'm the same . Thinking of booking for just after 7 weeks . I don't feel comfortable telling anyone until I know baby is where it should be hah . Will we see much at 7 weeks ? XxClick to expand...

I remember seeing DS when I had a scan around then, just rummaged through my draws and found my early scans I had with DS & DD the top one was done at 7w6d and the bottom was DD at 6w0d. So Yeah we should see beanie :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## KozmikKitten

mimmoma - love that new Song Birds ticker!! Its beautiful!


----------



## Baby_Dreams

The ticker is very cute. 

All these early scans make me want one!


----------



## ajarvis

Mimomma that ticker is fabulous :)

BeautifulRose now it's all about enjoying the parts of the day that are sickness free ;) For me that's the morning lol.

Debating going to the brother-inlaws tonight for hockey game. Can't decide yet. Since I should also go to the gym after work... decisions decisions.


----------



## lucy1

Has anyone got a pet who is acting strangely since finding out they're pregnant? I've got a gorgeous 11 month old pomeranian puppy and she is all over me like a RASH at the minute! Me and OH have been joking that she knows because seriously she just wants to smother me with affection when she's usually a daddy's girl


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

So I feel really guilty. I've been trying to eat healthy and ensure little bean is getting everything they need. So...last night I was bad and had ice cream. Then today I start week 6. Little guy is trying to develop arms and legs...eyes...and I'm not being very supportive. Sigh.

Anyone have advice on how to stay on track?


----------



## KozmikKitten

Elizabeth - my impression is that you can treat yourself throughout your pregnancy, as long as you mostly give the nutrients your body and the baby need. Try to make good choices 80% of the time. Thats my take on it anyway. The baby is going to take from your reserves, so it will you that will suffer without the nutrients, not the baby.


----------



## sammynashley

I have a lab x springer spaniel and he's the same, he won't jump up at me anymore when he's normally like a hyper puppy. 

Morning sickness has reared it's ugly head today. Feeling queasy just at the thought of food :( my stomach also feels a bit tender today a bit stretched.

Ms Elizabeth- I wouldn't worry too much about being naughty sometimes, your body craves things for a reason and usually because it lacking in something, as kozmikkitten said aslong ad you eat healthy 80% of the time you'll be fine and so will bean :)


----------



## jumpingo

i think, during first trimester, try to eat healthy but don't stress too much. if it sounds good and you can keep it down, some treats are good for your sanity! also, ice cream is dairy=calcium, no? if you are eating protein, carbs and veggies, then dessert is well earned and isn't going to sabotage the baby. or am i just too lax about this...?:shrug: bodies grow babies, and manage under way more severe conditions, so i'm sure you are doing amazing and your baby is taking what it needs, even from ice cream!:winkwink:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Oh, that is a cute ticker! Can we put it on the first page so it's easy to find and copy and paste?

Ms. Elizabeth, I hear yah. I've been trying to eat better as well as cut back on my caffeine, but I've still been having ice cream the last few nights.

Honestly, I don't see anything wrong with having ice cream or a bit of junk food now and then as long as you are also eating lots of healthy foods. Like you said, baby needs nourishment to grow, so as long as you are eating lots of healthy food (fruits, veggies, protein), then adding in something extra for you every now and then is not going to hurt. 

What I do to try and make sure I'm eating enough healthy food is think about what colours of food I've eaten today. I try to eat as many different colours of fruits and vegetables throughout the day as I can. I'll have a yellow banana at breakfast, a nice green salad at lunch, a carrot later in the day, maybe a red apple. That way it makes me want to eat lots of fresh fruits and veggies but also a good variety of them to get a good variety of nutrients. 

I don't eat super healthy, but I am eating better than I was before I was pregnant, so I see that as a win. :thumbup:


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

I eat healthy otherwise....no fast food. But my weakness is chicken wings and a tiny soft serve vanilla cone. And your right...with this MS...anything I to settle the belly. Pita bread and wheat thins work for me. I just think...damn...been waiting 36 years for thus...here is my time to give him a healthy home...and I'm chowing down on ice cream. Lol


----------



## cdex67

I have to be honest here...I haven't changed my eating habits much and don't intend to. I don't eat a ton of crap but I am not going to just eat salad 24/7. I have a bagel for breakfast and usually a sandwich or something for lunch and a good dinner. I had pizza the other night and mozzarella sticks a few days ago. I still eat chocolate and have ice cream once or twice a week. I'm making sure my baby gets what they need but I'm also not giving up what I want. I gave up caffeine and i have cut back on the junk, not that i ate much in the first place and im not eating the stuff that will HARM my baby but im not giving up the stuff i enjoy completely. I refuse to believe that a bowl of ice cream every couple days is going to hurt my little bean. Call me selfish but...I'm sorry, this may have come off as rude to the people who ARE watching what they eat, I have no qualms with that, this is just how I feel.


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Harley quinn....so true about the caffine. My morning tea was my fix. Got my BFP...cut that right out. Course...along with that (maybe not correlated but I think so) I then couldn't go to the bathroom anymore, tmi sorry. So being pregnant or stopping my tea...halted! So past two days...decaf tea, back to being regular. Lol. I had tried yogurt...oatmeal...nada worked.


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Hey cdex!!

Wish there was a was to measure that baby is getting what they need! I'm so bad about making sure I get my calcium...iron...protein. I'm trying really hard...but it's not easy. I'm on the go from 4am to 7pm so I pack my meals. Most days I realize it's all veggies and fruits. Crap...protein....Need protein


----------



## Keyval

Iv been eating like a pig the last few days ha ... I have noticed though that greasy foods are upsetting my tummy. Got pizza and chips last night and I paid for it after and this morning . So for that reason I will cut back but I don't plan on changing too much. My last pregnancy i was addicted to chicken wings . The thought of them now is making good me hungry ha . I went from like 8 stone to 10.5 full term haha and had a 8lb baby . Starting off at 8 stone 6 lbs this time


----------



## Keyval

Ms Elizabeth said:


> Harley quinn....so true about the caffine. My morning tea was my fix. Got my BFP...cut that right out. Course...along with that (maybe not correlated but I think so) I then couldn't go to the bathroom anymore, tmi sorry. So being pregnant or stopping my tea...halted! So past two days...decaf tea, back to being regular. Lol. I had tried yogurt...oatmeal...nada worked.

Couldn't function without tea or coffee in the morning . Def not giving up my tea . Coffee maybe but there is a limit to what you are allowed have so 1 a day wouldn't cause harm


----------



## Harley Quinn

cdex67, I think you have a great perspective on eating! It's basically what I was trying to say but I used too many words. lol

But I am trying to cut back on my sweets, simply because I had GD in my last pregnancy and that means I'll be more prone to it this time as well. So I'm just trying to be proactive about my sugar intake just in case! Also, I never returned to my pre-pregnancy weight after my youngest son was born, and I reallly don't want to gain a ton of weight this time (I gained about 40 lb.s in each of my other pregnancies).

And as for the caffeine, I've also decided that 1-2 cups of cofffe a day (as in actual 8 oz. cups) is fine.


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Keyval.....mmmmm chicken wings. Lol. Glad I'm not alone! Never drank coffee personally...but I'm sure my black tea had as much caffine as coffee. Decaf tea isn't that bad...so I just switched. Glad I didn't have headaches from it.


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Harley...maybe that's part of my mental part. Dr told me to only gain 25lbs. So now I'm so nervous to go over. That's probably why I'm so self-conscious on what I'm eating. Fear I'll hit the 20lb mark with 5 months to go. Lol (first time mom ignorance here)


----------



## Harley Quinn

Ugh. I hate when doctors do that! My doctor has never been concerned about my weight gain. And I'm slightly overweight to begin with and like I said I gained 40 lbs. each time. Never said a word!


----------



## Jenny Bean

I am going to come and say hello :hi:
I don't really belong here per say because my due date is June 25.
However, that is due to my calculations.
I haven't had a dating scan yet so I might be in this group after all 

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## ajarvis

I am not changing my eating habits either! I"m 80% healthy 20% not for the most part. Some days all healthy. Other days not so much. No biggie. I workout 5-6 days a week and eat mostly healthy I'm good :D Also not giving up coffee!! NO WAY! 1 cup a day though I have cut down to from a 3-5 a day person previously. Only thing I gave up was smokes and booze. ;)

I'll see about adding the ticker to the first page :D


----------



## dan-o

Ooh are we july songbirds then? I'd also love to add the logo!!


----------



## BeautifulRose

Yeah I haven't changed my eating at all. I love pizza it's a major food group to me lol. I take my vitamins so baby is getting what he or she needs. Now that I have started this horrible MS thing I'm jut glad to keep anything down


----------



## ajarvis

I figured it out!! If Mimomma is good with it we can all use the July Song Birds image. It's now on the first page and in the post!


----------



## Rach87

lucy1 said:


> Has anyone got a pet who is acting strangely since finding out they're pregnant? I've got a gorgeous 11 month old pomeranian puppy and she is all over me like a RASH at the minute! Me and OH have been joking that she knows because seriously she just wants to smother me with affection when she's usually a daddy's girl

 Ha yes both my pets (dog & cat) have been acting a fool lately. All over me, constantly super peppy, my dog has been going potty 2x as much as normal (i think hes just taking after me lol) I'm convinced they can sense a baby on the way. My dog LOVES babies so i don't think his excitement is going to die down anytime soon. :dohh:


----------



## lozzy21

Iv switched to decaf coffee but still have a few cups of tea a day. Can't do with out both. Plus tea is my comfort drink. 

I'm trying to be good with my food but at the moment nothing sounds appetising and the thought of anything greasy, spicy or garlicky makes me want to vomit.


----------



## heaveneats

oh my gosh i just ate about half a small container of sour cream and had chips to dip in it- i wanted it so bad but now i feel like vomiting, i'm eating all healthy tomorrow that was to much!


----------



## Chilli

Hello all.
I just squeeze into this group as am sure 31st. I know I'm early here but when you've had as many pgs as I have you get to know the signs. I don't know of I'll be with you for the whole journey, but I'm joining to be positive;-)


----------



## k4th

Hi all :hi:

Can I join you?

I got my bfp on thurs so just about squeeze into July. Ff puts my due date at July 25th. So excited & nervous!! 

So far no real symptoms other than sore bbs and some waves of nausea. I also have a cough though so that isn't helping!! 

Looking forward to popping in & sharing a happy & healthy 9 months with everyone here :)


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Welcome Chilli and K4th xx


----------



## dan-o

Hi chilli!!! Welcome aboard!

k4th, congrats on the bfp and welcome!!


----------



## sammynashley

Welcome chilli and k4th!


How's everyone feeling?

My morning sickness has really hit me the last 2 days, and having food aversions with every bit of food in my house :( I got my letter for the hospital this morning giving me my 12week scan.. It's not until the 29th December. Feels like a life time away!


----------



## Tasha

Hi girls, I've not been in here for over a week so congrats to all those that joined us since then.

I couldn't bare to come in and give bad news, as last Friday I had an appointment with my professor (had sixteen miscarriages and a stillbirth concurrently) and they scanned as wanted to up my fragmin to 160mg a day (from 40) but it needed to be in the right place for that to happen. My professor said that there was no hope, the sac was awful etc (I was 4+5/6). Any way I went for another scan yesterday to completely rule out ectopic and there (at 5+5/6) was a perfectly round, symmetrical gestation sac, yolk sac and fetal pole. Every thing was perfect for gestation. No hb but didn't see one with my stillbirth until almost seven weeks) but that's fine.


----------



## heaveneats

Tasha said:


> Hi girls, I've not been in here for over a week so congrats to all those that joined us since then.
> 
> I couldn't bare to come in and give bad news, as last Friday I had an appointment with my professor (had sixteen miscarriages and a stillbirth concurrently) and they scanned as wanted to up my fragmin to 160mg a day (from 40) but it needed to be in the right place for that to happen. My professor said that there was no hope, the sac was awful etc (I was 4+5/6). Any way I went for another scan yesterday to completely rule out ectopic and there (at 5+5/6) was a perfectly round, symmetrical gestation sac, yolk sac and fetal pole. Every thing was perfect for gestation. No hb but didn't see one with my stillbirth until almost seven weeks) but that's fine.


wow i'm so sorry you had to go through the beggining thinking something was wrong!! i know for me at 5/6 weeks with my daughter thats all i saw! this time i wont be going for a scan until 8 weeks though so hopefully i can see more :) xx


----------



## ajarvis

Welcome Chilli and k4th! Have a happy and healthy 9 months :)


----------



## ajarvis

Tasha glad you got a good scan! Awesome news! Hope your next one is even better!

Cooking up an elk roast for the family today! So excited lol. Except mom's getting mead and I can't have any :(

Ha. Need to get a run in at some point today as well. Otherwise great start to the weekend!


----------



## heaveneats

ajarvis said:


> Tasha glad you got a good scan! Awesome news! Hope your next one is even better!
> 
> Cooking up an elk roast for the family today! So excited lol. Except mom's getting mead and I can't have any :(
> 
> Ha. Need to get a run in at some point today as well. Otherwise great start to the weekend!

 i just realized you're in Calgary! thats so awesome, i'm in Ottawa not so great but i've always wanted to move to Calgary. I grew up on a farm and my mom and i always dreamed of leaving and going there. She went for 10 days horseback riding through the mountains there, she said it was beautiful


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Welcome to all the new ladies & congratulations on your BFPs!

Tasha, so glad you got positive news in your second scan. That must have been awful having to wait all that time thinking something was wrong.

AFM, I had brown spotting on and off for the last 3 days, with the first day being the heaviest. It finally stopped for now but I am so scared it's going to come back again. I never called the doctor cause I was out of town and I kept reading that spotting was normal as long as it wasn't red. I have my first scan on Monday at 7 wks so I'm just praying everything looks good and I get to see my little beans heartbeat!


----------



## k4th

Hi tasha - really pleased your second scan looks so much better. So sorry to read about your losses. Hope this is one sticky bean!!

Joyofmylife - glad your spotting has stopped. You're right, brown spotting should be nothing to worry about - but I'm sure that doesn't stop the worrying!! Good to know you don't have to wait long for a scan. Hope it all goes perfectly!!


----------



## hollyw79

:hi: Can I join!?! I got my bfp yesterday! Due 7/27 :thumbup:

I have 2 sons and a baby girl already! :)


----------



## heaveneats

well i took my last Preg test haha i know i'm crazy, it was a Wondfo and my test and control line were the same :) apparently its hard to get that on the cheap test but oh my gosh it was beautiful!

countdown is on for first scan in early december!


----------



## k4th

Hi hollyw79 - I just joined today after a bfp on thurs - our dates are really close. I'm due on the 25th July. H&h 9 mths & congratulations!!!

Heaveneats - I wish I had some tests left. Can't bring myself to buy them now - seems like a waste of money. I have loads of opks though so I'm wondering about taming my inner poas addict with one of those lol!!


----------



## BeautifulRose

Wow this sickness really hit me :( I haven't even been able to keep water down today :,( this is exactly how it was with my daughter but it started at 5 weeks I thought since I made it to 7 weeks with no nausea at all I was gonna get lucky this go round. Guess this baby is just a prankster lol


----------



## hollyw79

k4th said:


> Hi hollyw79 - I just joined today after a bfp on thurs - our dates are really close. I'm due on the 25th July. H&h 9 mths & congratulations!!!
> 
> Heaveneats - I wish I had some tests left. Can't bring myself to buy them now - seems like a waste of money. I have loads of opks though so I'm wondering about taming my inner poas addict with one of those lol!!

Congrats!! :yipee: I still can't believe it!


----------



## Chilli

Hello all, thanks for the lovely welcome. Today I took dd to see a film which was lovely but I feel so nauseas, not least of all because I have her half eaten sandwiches under my nose and I'm too exhausted to move them :O


----------



## ajarvis

heaveneats said:


> ajarvis said:
> 
> 
> Tasha glad you got a good scan! Awesome news! Hope your next one is even better!
> 
> Cooking up an elk roast for the family today! So excited lol. Except mom's getting mead and I can't have any :(
> 
> Ha. Need to get a run in at some point today as well. Otherwise great start to the weekend!
> 
> i just realized you're in Calgary! thats so awesome, i'm in Ottawa not so great but i've always wanted to move to Calgary. I grew up on a farm and my mom and i always dreamed of leaving and going there. She went for 10 days horseback riding through the mountains there, she said it was beautifulClick to expand...

Born and raised! I did live in Ontario for a while and it's OK. But I'll never leave Calgary again. Mountains 45 min away is awesome and I absolutely love the prairies!


----------



## ajarvis

Welcome Holly!! Congratulations :D Happy and Healthy 9 Months to you!!


----------



## kimbresque

ajarvis said:


> heaveneats said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ajarvis said:
> 
> 
> Tasha glad you got a good scan! Awesome news! Hope your next one is even better!
> 
> Cooking up an elk roast for the family today! So excited lol. Except mom's getting mead and I can't have any :(
> 
> Ha. Need to get a run in at some point today as well. Otherwise great start to the weekend!
> 
> i just realized you're in Calgary! thats so awesome, i'm in Ottawa not so great but i've always wanted to move to Calgary. I grew up on a farm and my mom and i always dreamed of leaving and going there. She went for 10 days horseback riding through the mountains there, she said it was beautifulClick to expand...
> 
> Born and raised! I did live in Ontario for a while and it's OK. But I'll never leave Calgary again. Mountains 45 min away is awesome and I absolutely love the prairies!Click to expand...

I grew up right near the border to Montreal. Been there a bunch if times. It's nice. I think Ottawa would be right near where I spent my summers too. I was so far north! Lol


----------



## lozzy21

It's my daughters birthday tomorrow so iv had her party and family here all day, I'm having to smile and play hostess when all I want to do is hibenate and go to bed!


----------



## jbk

Hi!! Due July 11th :)!! I've been trying since my son was 18 months and he is about to be five! So excited for July!


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Congrats JBK xx


----------



## ajarvis

Congrats JBK!!


----------



## cdex67

Welcome and congrats to all our new ladies!

I'm still feeling pretty good aside from not sleeping at all. No morning sickness besides a little nausea here and there throughout the day. Boobs are less sore...I'm thinking this may be the calm before the storm.


----------



## jbk

Am I the only one freaking out?! I feel so nervous! My appointment isn't until the 26th... I wish it was sooner.


----------



## kimbresque

​


jbk said:


> Am I the only one freaking out?! I feel so nervous! My appointment isn't until the 26th... I wish it was sooner.

It's normal lol . but I'm they're with you on the appointment.... Mines not even until DEC 3rd! I don't like that it's so late...


----------



## MKAC2005

Hello ladies & congratulations! I have 2 children, my son is 11 and my daughter is 7. My due date is July 22nd! We decided that this baby's gender is going to remain a surprise until birth :)


----------



## CertifiedOreo

BeautifulRose said:


> Wow this sickness really hit me :( I haven't even been able to keep water down today :,( this is exactly how it was with my daughter but it started at 5 weeks I thought since I made it to 7 weeks with no nausea at all I was gonna get lucky this go round. Guess this baby is just a prankster lol

Poor thing lol :wacko:I've been having serious food aversions, nothing seems appealing but I haven't gotten sick and don't think I will. I never got sick with my daughter either. I'm just losing my appetite and feeling so exhausted and just not wanting to do anything. Can't stop yawning.


----------



## KozmikKitten

Tasha- I'm so happy that your second scan came back better! That us wonderful news.

Welcome to all the new ladies!! We are happy to have you here with us.

I need to confess I peed on another stick tonight, and I got a 3+!! So happy to see that. Last test I took was Tues morning and had a 2-3. Just wanted to share with ladies who will understand! :)


----------



## Medzi

Welcome to all the new bfps!!

You know what is messed up? Puking consecutively more than twice without a breather. This little Puffin is being major hard on me. Yay!! But ugh...


----------



## jumpingo

KozmikKitten said:


> Tasha- I'm so happy that your second scan came back better! That us wonderful news.
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies!! We are happy to have you here with us.
> 
> I need to confess I peed on another stick tonight, and I got a 3+!! So happy to see that. Last test I took was Tues morning and had a 2-3. Just wanted to share with ladies who will understand! :)

yeah, me too:blush: it was just the digital that says "pregnant" but not how many weeks, but it came up after less than 60 seconds, so i'll take that as good!:haha:


----------



## Keyval

Bang on 6 weeks and I'm so sick this morning . Just drinking water to stay hydrated but couldn't face eating :(


----------



## k4th

MKAC2005 said:


> Hello ladies & congratulations! I have 2 children, my son is 11 and my daughter is 7. My due date is July 22nd! We decided that this baby's gender is going to remain a surprise until birth :)

Hi

I'm just 3 days behind you. So exciting!! I have one dd and we didn't find out what we were having when I was expecting her. We want to know this time around though - just to know whether we can reuse clothes or need to start buying again! Did you find out with your other children? Eta: I did really like not knowing with dd!!

Anyone else want to find out/ or not??


----------



## steph.

Hi all! I'm due July 25th although if history is anything to go by I'll be ready and waiting from the end of June! I have an almost 3 year old and a 1 year old and my dh says this is definitely our last baby, which makes sense from a lifestyle/financial point of view but it's still a bit sad. Hoping this baby sticks!


----------



## k4th

kimbresque said:


> ​
> 
> 
> jbk said:
> 
> 
> Am I the only one freaking out?! I feel so nervous! My appointment isn't until the 26th... I wish it was sooner.
> 
> It's normal lol . but I'm they're with you on the appointment.... Mines not even until DEC 3rd! I don't like that it's so late...Click to expand...

I swing between freaking out & being on :cloud9:

I'm in the uk so I'm not likely to get a scan before 12 weeks - that's the 10th JAN!!! Wish I had a nov/dec scan like you ladies. Can't wait to see bubs!!


----------



## k4th

steph. said:


> Hi all! I'm due July 25th although if history is anything to go by I'll be ready and waiting from the end of June! I have an almost 3 year old and a 1 year old and my dh says this is definitely our last baby, which makes sense from a lifestyle/financial point of view but it's still a bit sad. Hoping this baby sticks!

Snap!! Same due date as you :)

I have one dd who is 3 now but will be 4 when baby arrives. It will be our last too - I'm going to be a high risk this time around due to other health problems. 

Hope you have a h&h 9 months!!


----------



## steph.

Hi K4! :hi: Hooray for a due date buddy! 

Hope your pregnancy goes smoothly. I had a few complications last time from having a really high chance of down's, having an amnio which thankfully came back clear, then having an emcs due to baby being footling breech, and then finally her being born with a cystic hygroma on her shoulder which they had missed on all the scans (that's been treated with injections and has by some miracle completely gone)! I don't think I'll classify as high risk, but hoping for an easier journey this time.


----------



## k4th

steph. said:


> Hi K4! :hi: Hooray for a due date buddy!
> 
> Hope your pregnancy goes smoothly. I had a few complications last time from having a really high chance of down's, having an amnio which thankfully came back clear, then having an emcs due to baby being footling breech, and then finally her being born with a cystic hygroma on her shoulder which they had missed on all the scans (that's been treated with injections and has by some miracle completely gone)! I don't think I'll classify as high risk, but hoping for an easier journey this time.

Thanks!!

Wow you had a rough ride last time. I had a pretty easy first pregnancy, birth & baby last time around. So I'm imagining that this time around I'll really get my comeuppance lol :haha: & I'll be high risk as I have a low platelet count now & my blood doesn't clot well. 

Glad your dd is all well now :thumbup:

It'll be fun to see which of us has out lo's first. I was on time last time - but you were early were you? 

:)


----------



## steph.

Yeah I had my first at 37+4 and my 2nd at 36+4 (although 36w on the dot by doctor's calculations). I'm hoping this baby will cook a bit longer though so that I can opt for an elective cs.


----------



## Tasha

k4th said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm just 3 days behind you. So exciting!! I have one dd and we didn't find out what we were having when I was expecting her. We want to know this time around though - just to know whether we can reuse clothes or need to start buying again! Did you find out with your other children? Eta: I did really like not knowing with dd!!
> 
> Anyone else want to find out/ or not??

We've had a mix of knowing and not knowing. Baby one and two we found out, baby three we didn't (not through choice though, I had over ten scans and she wouldn't let us see any of them times), four and five we found out. When we eventually get a sticky baby, it will be our last and I don't want to find out but hubby does, I will win ;)


----------



## dan-o

I always find out ASAP! Far too impatient! :haha:

With ds2 I was bleeding heavy from 12w (large SCH) and the nhs didn't want to know, so I went for a private scan to check he was ok at 16w and found out then! the sonographer couldn't really hide it anyway due to the way he was facing lol.


----------



## ajarvis

Welcome and congratulations ladies!!

Think I ate something a bit off - what a great addition to the nausea haha. Sticking with cereal for breakie before my long run this morning!

We are finding out. So much easier to plan that way and buy clothes etc. I let me SO decide and that's what he wanted. Which is relieving ha. 

My sister-in-law brought over a box of baby stuff to go through! Seems early but she was anxious to get it out of her house haha. She's got 3 and is done. That will be my morning chore after my run ;)


----------



## Medzi

We won't be finding out. We didn't with our son and enjoyed finding out at birth so will be waiting again. :)


----------



## heaveneats

i can't wait to find out :) i'm secretley hoping for another girl hehe

is this going to be anyone's last baby? i just relaized the other day this will be mine and DH's last, i'll never be TTC ever again though so thats a plus! but i'll miss everything else


----------



## lozzy21

We will be staying on team yellow this time too. I liked the surprise


----------



## lucy1

I'm paying for a gender scan before my Nhs one I'm THATS desperate!

I plan on getting it written on paper and inviting all our close family round to have a little celebration and all find out together.

Praying so hard I get that far


----------



## Baby_Dreams

I wish we could find out for Christmas! 

We will definitely be finding out, I'm too impatient!


----------



## ajarvis

This is my last! I told my SO it was now or never cause I actually didn't want to have another baby after 30 at all lol. But he wasn't ready so fair enough. If I wasn't almost 32 though I'd have one more ha.


----------



## heaveneats

ajarvis said:


> This is my last! I told my SO it was now or never cause I actually didn't want to have another baby after 30 at all lol. But he wasn't ready so fair enough. If I wasn't almost 32 though I'd have one more ha.

thats fair haha, i'm 24 but we both decided two is enough for us, we want to be able to pay for both of them to go to school, and not struggle. I think we would have a hard time with 3 or more lol


----------



## KtownKate

Hey all!

I haven't checked in for a few weeks, but welcome to all who have joined our little group!

Morning sickness hit me like a ton of bricks last week. As a teacher, it's been pretty tricky to hide it as work, but I've managed thus far. I hope everyone is feeling better than I am!

I go for my first ultrasound tomorrow afternoon, but I'm not really sure what to expect. Any moms have any advice?


----------



## Tasha

This will be my last too, if I get to bring it home. We've always wanted a large family but can't keep putting ourselves through heartache indefinitely. I said I wanted my family completed by thirty and as we've been trying for six years I will be slightly older than that as I celebrate my 30th in May :)


----------



## Tasha

KtownKate said:


> Hey all!
> 
> I haven't checked in for a few weeks, but welcome to all who have joined our little group!
> 
> Morning sickness hit me like a ton of bricks last week. As a teacher, it's been pretty tricky to hide it as work, but I've managed thus far. I hope everyone is feeling better than I am!
> 
> I go for my first ultrasound tomorrow afternoon, but I'm not really sure what to expect. Any moms have any advice?

It's hard to say really as it depends how sure you're on your dates. If you're 100% sure you're over seven weeks then you can expect to see a little bean and a heartbeat <3


----------



## LuvallmyH

We will be finding out the gender. This will be our last baby.
Still feeling pretty good. That has me worried. It's unusual for me to not be sick by now. I'm trying to not read too much into it just yet. My first appt is a week from tomorrow. I'm hoping to convince them to do a dating scan.


----------



## jumpingo

feeling old and far behind, ha! i'll be 32 in march and this is baby 1 of, hopefully, 3!:baby:


----------



## TonyaG

So we had no doubt that we wanted to find out with our first. Now with this one, I'm undecided, but DH definitley wants to know, so I'm sure we will find out.


----------



## steph.

Well ladies it looks like my happiness was short lived. Just did another test and the line has almost dissapeared :( Good luck to you all!


----------



## Tasha

Steph, it could be a crap test or diluted urine :hugs:


----------



## LuvallmyH

steph. said:


> Well ladies it looks like my happiness was short lived. Just did another test and the line has almost dissapeared :( Good luck to you all!

I really hope that's not the case :nope: I hope it has something to do with you pee being too diluted. I'll be hoping for you. :hugs:


----------



## steph.

Thanks ladies! It was a frer and the pee looked pretty dark so I'm starting to accept it. I'm dissapointed but feeling ok actually, at least I know we can still conceive.


----------



## hollyw79

I'm so sorry Steph :( Holding out some hope for you!!! :hugs:


----------



## MKAC2005

I found out the sexes of both my kids. I figured since we have one of each already and I have kept a few things from each of them that it would be fun if this one is a surprise :)
As for it being our last baby, i'm not sure. I always said I wanted 4 kids but we'll see.


----------



## hollyw79

MKAC2005 said:


> I found out the sexes of both my kids. I figured since we have one of each already and I have kept a few things from each of them that it would be fun if this one is a surprise :)
> As for it being our last baby, i'm not sure. I always said I wanted 4 kids but we'll see.

I'm totally team yellow this time around. I found out with all 3 of my other babies.. and this is my last .. so I'm going to hold myself to it! As someone once told me- there truly are few surprises in life- this is one of them! :)


----------



## Medzi

Sorry Steph :hugs: Hopefully all will be ok though.

I'm 31 next month and this will be our last. DH and I could never handle more than 2! Hoping for a girl so I have one of each, but would be very happy with another little boy for sure! I'm sure it will be a boy&#8230; :)


----------



## Harley Quinn

Aw, I'm sorry steph. :(

This will be our last baby too. I think three is definitely enough for us, and I'll be 33 when this one's born. 

I'm pretty sure we're going to find out the gender of this baby. DH says he can wait if that's what I reallly want to do, but I don't think I'm 100% convinced. Anyway, we have two boys and we both would like a girl this time, especially since it's our last. I think that's part of why I'd like to find out ahead of time. To give me time to adjust to the idea of 3 boys if that's what it's going to be!

Well, the last few days I haven't really felt pregnant. Which I guess is good, since it means I'm not nauseous and don't have any heartburn or anything. I've just been extra tired.


----------



## Medzi

I need some tips&#8230;

I've been really sick for a week - congested, a horrible cough that keeps me up half the night, exhaustion, sore throat and ears. I went to the doctor and it is viral so he says I just have to fight it but I think pregnancy is making it a tough fight! Throw in that I'm puking a lot due to morning sickness, and I'm taking care of a 17 month old who is also sick with ear infections&#8230; it has been a rough go.

Anyone have any tips on what I can do about this cough? It is honestly the worst - dry, hacking, and relentless! I've done hot water with lemon and honey and it helps for a little bit but not really&#8230;.


----------



## k4th

steph. said:


> Well ladies it looks like my happiness was short lived. Just did another test and the line has almost dissapeared :( Good luck to you all!

So sorry steph. Really hope the test is wrong :hugs:


----------



## KtownKate

Medzi said:


> I need some tips
> 
> I've been really sick for a week - congested, a horrible cough that keeps me up half the night, exhaustion, sore throat and ears. I went to the doctor and it is viral so he says I just have to fight it but I think pregnancy is making it a tough fight! Throw in that I'm puking a lot due to morning sickness, and I'm taking care of a 17 month old who is also sick with ear infections it has been a rough go.
> 
> Anyone have any tips on what I can do about this cough? It is honestly the worst - dry, hacking, and relentless! I've done hot water with lemon and honey and it helps for a little bit but not really.

Sorry to hear you're still sick, Medzi! My cough is just starting to go away (I'm going on week 6). I bought a cold humidifier. I pointed it straight at me while sleeping, and it seemed to help a lot. I also received an inhaler (Salbutamol) to ease the coughing. I hope this cold starts clearing up for you soon!


----------



## sportysgirl

Steph I hope that everything is ok.:hugs:

Medzi hope your feeling better soon. :hugs:


----------



## sammynashley

Hi ladies haven't been on all weekend been feeling so rubbish! Still feeling terrible to be honest and morning sickness is not helping in the slightest just making things worse. Need to have a read and catch up on what's been going on! 

How is everyone else?


----------



## ajarvis

Steph - hope you had a faulty test!

Medzi - hope you feel better soon. Does sucking on mints help?

Harley Quinn - glad you're feeling better! I have 2 boys as well. I can't decide if I want a girl or 3 boys lol. So I guess either will be great :p the SO wants a boy though.


----------



## Keyval

Hi ladies .. what's helping your morning sickness ? I'm miserable here in work and trying to also hide it got another few weeks and I just wanna vomit everywhere ha . It'd 1.45 and I couldn't eat a thing o'er it will come back up . Trying to sip water but even that is hard . Just ate a soft mint which helped a bit and put a better taste in my mouth . Thank fully I'm finished at 3 today but I'm doing a 9-6 shift tomorrow . This is torture x


----------



## k4th

Keyval said:


> Hi ladies .. what's helping your morning sickness ? I'm miserable here in work and trying to also hide it got another few weeks and I just wanna vomit everywhere ha . It'd 1.45 and I couldn't eat a thing o'er it will come back up . Trying to sip water but even that is hard . Just ate a soft mint which helped a bit and put a better taste in my mouth . Thank fully I'm finished at 3 today but I'm doing a 9-6 shift tomorrow . This is torture x

Have you tried ginger biscuits? I'm not suffering from ms (yet!) but they were a godsend when I felt sick with dd. Hope it passes soon :flower:


----------



## KozmikKitten

Steph - I hope everything works out for you! So sorry about your lighter line. 

Keyval - have you tried gingerale? I drink it sometimes to help settle my stomach. Seems to help me. 


This is definitely our last baby and we will find out the gender. I'm slightly worried I'll be a bit sad if its another boy, so I want to get that out of the way long before the birth. DH and I would both love a little girl. I think I'll be ok with two boys though. A lot of my friends have 2 boys and think its the best!


----------



## kimbresque

k4th said:


> Keyval said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies .. what's helping your morning sickness ? I'm miserable here in work and trying to also hide it got another few weeks and I just wanna vomit everywhere ha . It'd 1.45 and I couldn't eat a thing o'er it will come back up . Trying to sip water but even that is hard . Just ate a soft mint which helped a bit and put a better taste in my mouth . Thank fully I'm finished at 3 today but I'm doing a 9-6 shift tomorrow . This is torture x
> 
> Have you tried ginger biscuits? I'm not suffering from ms (yet!) but they were a godsend when I felt sick with dd. Hope it passes soon :flower:Click to expand...

I was wondering as well if anyone knew Good ways to ease MS. I'm having a horrible time!! It was not this bad with my DD. I've bought preggie pops but they are all different and the ginger ones make me even sicker! The peppermint help the best.


----------



## MamaBee413

Hi, I was hoping I could join you ladies. I'm due July 14th with our 3rd LO. It still feels surreal! My symptoms are completely different than when I had my other two. They are 9 & 7 now. I can't believe we're going all the way back to start!

A trick for MS that my MIL passed to me. If you are feeling nauseous, take a whiff of rubbing alcohol and it helps the feeling to pass. I know it sounds completely bonkers, but it usually worked for me. She said in their country (she's Dominican), they would carry a small bottle with them when they were pregnant.


----------



## ajarvis

keyval have you tried crackers? Ginger tea? Gingerale?

Welcome MamaBee413 congratulations! It's my third too :)


----------



## pirateardnek

I Am due July 13th! Congrats to all you lovely ladies!!




ajarvis said:


> Scroll down for everyone's due dates! :happydance:
> 
> Congratulations July Mammas!! :baby:
> 
> Please let me know your due date and I will add you to the list!
> 
> If you think of anything else you want on the list please let me know!!
> 
> I am a mom of 2 boys currently - 8 and 5. They are super excited for this baby. I'm not with their father any longer. So this is my SO's first baby. As you will see throughout this pregnancy I'm letting him decide alot of things - like whether or not we find out gender etc. that type of thing. I make all decisions on prenatal care and delivery ;)
> 
> https://i62.tinypic.com/11m9409.png
> 
> <3 :cloud9: Our July 2015 Mamas :cloud9: <3
> 
> 1st
> :yellow: Medzi :yellow:
> :yellow: Rach87 :yellow:
> :yellow: Srrme :yellow:
> 
> 2nd
> :yellow: mimomma :yellow:
> :yellow: Shorty88 :yellow:
> :yellow: Shirley. :yellow:
> 
> 3rd
> :yellow: Cariad82 :yellow:
> :yellow: KtownKate :yellow:
> :yellow: BeautifulRose :yellow:
> :yellow: lozmega :yellow:
> :yellow: Shocked At 41 :yellow:
> 
> 5th
> :yellow: ajarvis :yellow:
> 
> 6th
> :yellow: JoyofMylife :yellow:
> :yellow: TTChopes :yellow:
> :yellow: springcrane :yellow:
> :yellow: lozzy21 :yellow:
> 
> 7th
> :yellow: WTTMommy :yellow:
> 
> 8th
> :yellow: Youngy :yellow:
> 
> 9th
> :yellow: Baby_Dreams :yellow:
> :yellow: sammynashley :yellow:
> :yellow: cdex67 :yellow:
> :yellow: j_d_mommy :yellow:
> :yellow: jumpingo :yellow:
> 
> July 10th
> :yellow: carlsberg :yellow:
> :yellow: Ms Elizabeth :yellow:
> :yellow: Harley Quinn :yellow:
> :yellow: alternatedi :yellow:
> 
> July 11th
> :yellow: TonyaG :yellow:
> :yellow: kimbresque :yellow:
> :yellow: jbk :yellow:
> 
> July 12th
> :yellow: KozmikKitten :yellow:
> :yellow: Keyval :yellow:
> :yellow: Tasha :yellow:
> :yellow: CertifiedOreo :yellow:
> :yellow: LuvallmyH :yellow:
> 
> July 14th
> :yellow: lcgoodac :yellow:
> :yellow: MamaBee413 :yellow:
> 
> July 18th
> :yellow: heaveneats :yellow:
> 
> July 20th
> :yellow: SarahTabor :yellow:
> 
> July 22nd
> :yellow: dan-o :yellow:
> :yellow: sportysgirl :yellow:
> :yellow: MKAC2005 :yellow:
> 
> July 24th
> :yellow: Lucy1 :yellow:
> 
> July 25th
> :yellow: k4th :yellow:
> :yellow: steph. :yellow:
> 
> July 27th
> :yellow: hollyw79 :yellow:
> 
> July 31st
> :yellow: Chilli :yellow:
> 
> 2 Angel Babies :hugs:
> 
> ​


----------



## Tasha

Ginger sweets are really good for MS. You get them in Holland and Barrett if you're from the UK x


----------



## ajarvis

Congrats pirateardnek!! Welcome. I added you to the list ;)


----------



## cdex67

I haven't had to deal with morning sickness much but someone recommended those little red and white peppermints. The one day I felt awful those and some ginger ale helped a lot.


----------



## hollyw79

ginger works great for nausea, sea bands, vitamin b6 is also supposed to help. If it's really severe, zofran is amazing!!!


----------



## dollymix

Hi everyone, thought I would join in! Just got my bfp yesterday and will be due 26th July &#128151; 

This will be my second my little girl is 21 month. We were only in our 2nd month of trying so didn't think that it would be this quick &#128513; currently only symptom is sore boobs and slight nausea. Happy and healthy 9 months to everyone xx


----------



## heaveneats

dollymix said:


> Hi everyone, thought I would join in! Just got my bfp yesterday and will be due 26th July &#55357;&#56471;
> 
> This will be my second my little girl is 21 month. We were only in our 2nd month of trying so didn't think that it would be this quick &#55357;&#56833; currently only symptom is sore boobs and slight nausea. Happy and healthy 9 months to everyone xx

my DD is 20 months :) this will be our second too!! welcome!


----------



## cali_kt

Hi everyone! Thought it might be safe to join. Got my first beta back at 406! We are beyond excited! As you can see in my siggy...it has been a long journey! We are due July 27th!


----------



## sportysgirl

Welcome dolly and call, happy and healthy 9 months to you both. :happydance:


----------



## ajarvis

Congrats dollymix and cali_kt!! Have a happy and healthy 9 months! I've added you to the list :)


----------



## KtownKate

Sooo... We have a heartbeat! 

The little one is measuring a day ahead (sorry ajarvis - I guess we should have left me on July 2nd ;) ), and had a heartbeat of 158! I've been cautiously optimistic but pretty detached due to fear, I shed a few tears of amazement when we heard the heartbeat. It seemed to surreal to hear a heartbeat coming from within my body that wasn't my own.


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Welcome to all the new ladies and congratulations on your BFPs.

Congratulations on a successful scan KtownKate. I had my first scan today too and I completely agree that it was the most amazing feeling in the world to hear my baby's heartbeat! I can't believe that my husband and I created this little miracle and it's so amazing to know that a little piece of both of us is growing inside of me. 

Sorry for getting so sentimental but this is my first child and it is undescribable to actually experience this for the first time. Unfortunately I forgot to ask for the heart rate but the doctor said everything looks perfect and moved my due date to July 8th (Ajarvis can you please update me on the homepage?). 

I actually feel like this is really happening now! I can't wait for my little one to get here!


----------



## cdex67

I started a pregnancy journal yesterday if anyone cares to follow it. Title is "looks like the first babyDex is on the way"


----------



## ajarvis

I will update for you ladies!! Glad you had fabulous scans!

So I went from being exhausted and falling asleep before the kids to gas pains from hell and not being able to sleep. I'm going to call it a pregnancy symptom since it's unusual and it's all I've got right now :p

I wonder how the movie popcorn will help or hurt that tomorrow? Lol. Going to the premier of Hunger Games and all I can think about is popcorn!!


----------



## Keyval

Oh this new diet ladies ... its called morning sickness ... down 3 lbs already ...ugh save me :( trying everything from Morning until around 3 I'm as sick as a dog ... evenings not so bad .


----------



## sammynashley

Welcome to the newbies! 

Ktownkate- glad your scan went well! 


Ajarvis- I'm still sleeping everywhere :) glad you've got a bit on energy back! 

Keyval- sorry to hear your suffering so bad with m/s


Afm- I'm still tired, suffering with morning sickness in the mornings, I'm trying to look at it positively that it must be a good sign everything growing as it should but starting to find it hard..I struggle a lot in the mornings. I have my blood test to check my liver & kidney function also iron in the morning...hate needles!! 

Also have my scan on Saturday so looking forward to that! Only 4 days to go :)


----------



## ajarvis

Awe KtownKate I hope you feel better soon! Although I'd take the 3lbs loss haha.

Hope the next 4 days go quick for you sammynashley!


----------



## KozmikKitten

ajarvis - I cannot BELIEVE the gas pain. I was suffering so bad Sunday and didnt have anything to take for it. Its been bad since Sunday but as bad as that day. My approved med list includes Gas-X so I guess I'll be munching on those from time to time!


----------



## ajarvis

Mine hits in the evening when I'm going to bed of course lol. Then I end up in the bathroom, bed, bathroom :p fun times. I'm sure it'll pass soon.


----------



## sammynashley

Can I ask where your gas pain is ladies, I keep getting a funny pain around my kidney it's like a stitch pain, I know it's not a kidney infection had urine tested last week but of a evening I get pain around there sometimes moving to my side.


----------



## KozmikKitten

My pain is usually in the direct center of my abdomin, right around the belly button. Its been so severe that I cannot stand up straight at times, and is a constant pain.


----------



## sammynashley

Bless you Hun that sounds horrid! Mines not that bad only gets as bad as a stitch pain, is there anything you can take for it to help ease it?


----------



## Rach87

Got my hcg results from friday. Doubled perfectly at 17,960! Next scan is next tuesday. Cant wait! 

Ajarvis I'm going to hunger games too, doesn't open here until Friday though. So no spoilers! Haha

Sorry all you ladies that are sick. I had 3 days in a row of some nausea but not too terrible, but nothing the last 3 days. Not out of the clear yet though. Hoping it doesnt get too bad. Energy has actually been better than usual. Built a desk and cleaned the house yesterday. 

Cant wait until next week to see me some babeh!


----------



## Livvy

Hi ladies! Looks like I'll be joining y'all. I was in the June group but had an ultrasound today and they put me as due July 4th, so it's a little patriotic baby I guess :)


----------



## Medzi

Keyval I feel you!! I have been puking like no tomorrow and have dropped a lot of weight already. It sucks! I am not finding relief from anything&#8230; this happened with my son too and I had to go on Diclectin so looks like it might be the same this time around if I keep losing weight. 

Thanks ladies for all the tips. This cough is wicked - I don't remember ever having one so bad :(

Welcome to all the new members and so excited about the successful ultrasounds. I have my first one tomorrow!


----------



## ajarvis

Yay for awesome numbers Rach! 

Hunger games doesn't open here til Friday either, but my bf got tickets to a pre opening showing through work. So that's going to be awesome.

Medzi - I hope you feel better! Medication is better than consistently losing weight!! Good luck at your scan :)

Finished a 5.56 KM run. Feeling great during but nausea is back right after of course lol. Time to get the kiddies in bed and then me! lol


----------



## Livvy

Can you add me for the 4th ajarvis? :) 

I'm kinda jealous of y'all that have been having symptoms... I've basically been feeling nothing.


----------



## BeautifulRose

Livvy - yay!! I've been waiting for a 4th baby I'm due on the 3rd I was hoping my ultrasound would move me up a day but nope I was right on from my LMP at July 3rd. Symptoms JUST hit for me a few days ago and they hit hard :( . Welcome :)


----------



## csto

Can you add me for the 31st? I am so excited to FINALLY be a part of one of these groups. :D


----------



## k4th

Congrats csto!! :flower:


----------



## dollymix

Congratulations Csto &#10024;xx

I am 4+3 today and symptoms I have are my face is so spotty, this happened when I was expecting dd. Lots of gas &#128584; and I can't stop eating, enjoying it before the ms kicks in. 

xx


----------



## sportysgirl

Welcome csto and livvy, congratulations.

I had awful trapped wind yesterday, seems to have eased this morning.


----------



## lucy1

I woke up this morning and panicked because my nipples weren't sore at all. Then I got smacked in the face with a strong wave of nausea and dry heaved so I guess I'm still pregnant :blush:


----------



## sammynashley

Welcome csto & livvy! 

Livvy I'm a 4th of July baby :) & this little bean is due 5 days later on my dad birthday.

My body has decided the smell of baked beans & my fav perfume are awful, hubby loves them :( I have my blood test in a hour to test for OC hopefully it comes back clear.


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Welcome Livvy and csto xx

I have been having bad nausea, smells are making me feel horrible and I hate heaving :(


----------



## dan-o

Welcome new ladies :)

Hope your bloods go ok sammy.

Nothing much going on with me, bit early yet I guess, just tired and really picky with food! 
First scan next Tuesday!


----------



## Tasha

Welcome to the new ladies.

I'm quite symptomless really, except spotty and not finishing a meal in about ten days as nothing tastes good.


----------



## sammynashley

Thank you dan-O should get the results Monday.

Baby-dreams I'm with you in the heaving it's horrible isn't it! Hubby laughs at the noises I make luckily I don't take it personally!


----------



## ajarvis

Welcome and Congratulations Livvy and csto!! 

Well I woke up with a serious craving for sunny side eggs. I didn't even need to get up for at least an hour probably more But I'm now eating my eggs :p

The pregnancy dreams are nuts! I never remember my dreams. I'm having very vivid dreams multiple times a night. It's insane. Some just weird and some downright horrible.


----------



## LIB

Hi everyone! I got my BFP on monday and due date is 20th July atm. So excited! Baby number 2 for me!


----------



## ajarvis

Welcome and Congrats LIB!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Welcome to all the new ladies that have joined in the last couple days! We are excited to have you here!

Pregnancy is so weird....Yesterday I could not stop thinking about cottage cheese. I wanted it soooo bad I *almost* stopped at the store just to buy it, but decided not to (dont want to haul my 2 yr old into the store for 1 item). Today, cant stand the thought of eating it. :sick:


----------



## sammynashley

Welcome LIB!


I'm really fancying mashed potato tonight it's pretty much all I've thought about all day but not sure what to put with it as everything is making me feel queasy.

I'm a little annoyed. I got my maternity notes off my midwife today and half the info is wrong, might be petty things like she got the guestation wrong of when I had DS by a week he was born at 37 not 38. And she put my due date down as the 8th when I know it's the 9th tracked my cycles with FF and used opks & bbt so certain on my dates. 

Oh and the worst part...yes I'm a little overweight I don't pretend im not by any means but she's referred me to a healthy eating in pregnancy group because I'm overweight basically Fat Fighters group! I lost 11lb before I fell pregnant and this has pretty much annoyed me I have PCOS and most of my weight is around my belly and I know about healthy eating and low sugar diets...just feel this was pretty rude as she said nothing to me before making the referral.


----------



## Baby_Dreams

I'm overweight too but I would be so annoyed to be referred to a group. Do you have to go? x


----------



## sammynashley

I'm not sure I just found a A4 size piece of paper with the referral details and a note saying will contact you within the next couple of weeks for a one on one consultation. Tbh I don't want to do it I'm gunna feel a tad insecure during pregnancy let alone someone commenting on what I eat and my weight.


----------



## cdex67

That's not cool at all Sammy, I'm sorry shes doing that to you :(

I still have very few symptoms. I can't eat a lot cause I get full really fast. My boobs still hurt a lot but nausea isn't bad, no vomiting so far at all. Mostly just a lot of back and hip pain. First appointment in 6 days. Gah!


----------



## cdex67

Oh and yesterday for lunch I had mashed potatoes, watermelon, corn bread and ginger ale...ha..haha...


----------



## sammynashley

Cdex67 I bet you can't wait for you appointment! And your lunch sounds cool but very random :)

I think at this rate I'm just having a plate of mashed potato for dinner :haha:


----------



## cdex67

It was very random! I was at a grocery store deli thing and those were the things I saw that sounded appetizing in any way.


----------



## MamaBee413

I'm so excited to see all these new babies joining! It is going to be a fantastic July next year!!! 

I think mostly I'm hangry a lot. I get so hungry and try to eat something, but then it makes me super nauseous and I can't get it down. I'm all about the weight loss, but can't ever get comfortable. Grumble, grumble. <<---see, I'm normally nicer than this....


----------



## ajarvis

sammynashley that's horrible. The least she could have done is have a conversation with you! If you don't want to go I wouldn't! Not cool! I have about 10-15lbs I had left to lose when I got pregnant so I'm going in with a want of only gaining 25 max, but I know I usually gain way more so also not going to overly worry about it til baby is born!

cdex - I don't have a ton of symptoms either! I'm sure the 6 days will go fast. It's crazy how time flies. I already need to get more prenatals lol

Today I really wanted a chocolate coconut donut. They didn't have it. So I asked for any donut with coconut. Didn't have one. I got stuck settling for a double chocolate. Ruined my donut :p I'm still super excited and waiting for movie popcorn and candy tonight! I've gotten in 19 KM of running in the last 3 days I think that's worth some movie treats!! Now I just want the work day to end haha


----------



## MamaBee413

ajarvis, I'm so impressed with your running. I gave it a try and it is not my thing. I've done one 5K and that was all I could muster. Maybe you have some tricks for boredom. I think I could handle it if I didn't find it lonesome. Does that make sense? 

I've lost 120 pounds over the last year and so I'm super nervous about gaining weight with this pregnancy. I'm hopeful it will come off easily afterwards since I've had the momentum going. It is so hard to lose it. I would be highly offended to have been referred to a group for the weight loss with my other pregnancies. I'm so sorry you have to do that, sammynashley.


----------



## k4th

So interesting to hear everyone's early cravings/aversions. No aversions here yet but I really fancy fish - any fish!! And crisps - really salty ones. Yum!!

Sammynashley - I'd confront the referring midwife. She shouldn't be making any referrals without patient consent :hugs:


----------



## sammynashley

Thanks ladies, it just annoyed me that she didn't talk to be about it while I was in front of her and she managed to get things wrong that I told her, so feel as if she not listening to what I say which doesn't fill me with confidence.

I won't be going to the meetings I know all about healthy eating doing need some patronising person going over what I already know. 

Ajarvis- enjoy the treats and hunger games!

Cdex67- I did something similar I had mash and southernfried mini fillets with peas really didn't go but tasted good :)


----------



## ajarvis

Thanks Mammabee! I know my sister in law isn't much of a distance runner either because she finds it boring. But she trained and ran some obstacle runs this summer and that helped she said. The training was worth the run! I like them too. They were fun and start at 5K and go up from there.

For me it's therapeutic. I love it. I get lost in my own head. After the first 3-5K I don't even really notice that I'm running anymore lol.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Hi All may i please join you i have a little girl lena who is 21 months old and an angel we lost at 5 weeks 5 days in august, I have pcos and needed clomid for both lena and the angel baby cautiously NATURALY pregnant and i THINk july 25th is due date. very nervouse and worrying over every twinge and cramp


----------



## Medzi

Thought I would share <3 Measuring perfect with HB of 160 :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20141119_114534.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 13


----------



## ajarvis

Welcome and Congratulations WhisperofHope!!

Great pic Medzi! Glad you got to see the little bean ;)


----------



## sammynashley

Lovely pic medzi! Can't wait to see my little bean in 3 days!

Congrats and welcome whisperofhope!


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Welcome Whisper & all the other new ladies. It's so exciting to see our group growing so quickly with all these July babies! 

I still only have sore boobs as my main pregnancy symptom. I am eating more but I don't know if it's cause I'm hungrier or I'm just letting myself eat whenever and whatever I want. I've had no food aversions or MS and I still don't feel pregnant! Thank god for my scan showing everything's ok or else I would be really concerned about the lack of symptoms.


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Aww Medzi, congratulations! What a beautiful picture. :)


----------



## KozmikKitten

Congrats medzi what a great scan pic!


----------



## Chilli

Welcome to new ladies especially csto who shares my dd ;-)
I'm still horribly nauseas and had a violent reaction to the smell of the dishwasher (hee hee), and have had a really sore lower back the last 3 days. Have any of you had that?


----------



## Chilli

Lovely pic medzi!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Welcome and congrats to all the new ladies! Too many to keep track of, which is great1

Thanks for sharing the pic, Medzi! How wonderful!

KozmikKitten, that is pretty funny about the cottage cheese craving one day and a total aversion the next day. During my worst weeks of ms in both my other pregnancies, cottage cheese was one thing I craved that I knew wouldn't make me sick. So random. 

Haven't really had any craving that have lasted, but yesterday I was all about NEEDING to eat canned peaches. That craving's gone today, though. *sigh* Maybe I'll have some cottage cheese with canned peaches anyway. Ha.

I know it's super early, but are any of you that are on your second or third pregnancies showing yet? I started showing at like 8 weeks the second time around. Can't imagine I'll be able to hide this pregnancy much longer even though I'm not quite 7 weeks.


----------



## ajarvis

Showing little bit. But right now looks more like chubby than anything, but I can't suck it in lol


----------



## kimbresque

Chilli;
Yes.. I've been having lower back pain and upper! I'm crazy sick and so so tired its all I can do to stay awake throughout the day! Its awful

Medzi; Awe to your pic! I'm so jealous!


----------



## LuvallmyH

Feeling more confident to post as I'm feeling sick all the time. I have my first appointment Monday. I'm hoping to get a beautiful pic like yours Medzi! Not sure if I'll even get a scan. 
I'm definitely sporting a belly. I know it's just major bloat & from having so many babies. It's just so uncomfortable to suck it in! I could either wear regular clothes and look lumpy and fat, or maternity clothes and look way more pregnant than I am!

Are we sharing belly pics on this thread?


----------



## Rach87

Ahh Medzi that scan is so great! So happy for you.

Chilli I have lower back pain after standing for long periods or doing a lot of walking. 

Luv I cant wait to see some baby bump pics. Post away!! This is my first so I prob wont have one for a little while....boo.


----------



## csto

Thanks everyone. :D 

Not many symptoms, just some cramping and a little bit of heart burn. And I suppose I can't stop eating chicken and noodle soup with grilled cheese. But that might just be the fat girl talking. haha. 

I have to keep reminding myself that a faint positive is still a positive. Gotta live in the moment.


----------



## Medzi

Thanks everyone! It was wonderful to see that little baby wiggling around and the heart flickering so fast! 

Yes to bump pics!


----------



## cdex67

So I'm 7 weeks today, still not a ton of symptoms. I've had some nausea but no actual morning sickness. Still really sore boobs and my back and right hip are KILLING me. Believe it or not I'm starting to "grow" I guess. Definitely not showing yet but I can really see a difference. It's not bloat because its hard and I cant suck it in. I think once I get through the first scan (although still unsure if they will do one next week) I will start making it public knowledge.


----------



## jumpingo

cdex67 said:


> So I'm 7 weeks today, still not a ton of symptoms. I've had some nausea but no actual morning sickness. Still really sore boobs and my back and right hip are KILLING me. Believe it or not I'm starting to "grow" I guess. Definitely not showing yet but I can really see a difference. It's not bloat because its hard and I cant suck it in. I think once I get through the first scan (although still unsure if they will do one next week) I will start making it public knowledge.

i'm 7 weeks today too - yay for july 9th!:friends:

pretty sure that any nausea qualifies as morning sickness, for better or for worse! and that all sounds like a bunch of symptoms to me!:winkwink:


----------



## LIB

I'm feeling horrible today, really stressed because is DD's birthday tomorrow and i'm trying to get the house in order for visitors. I've also been struggling with sleep the last few nights :(


----------



## ajarvis

csto - a positive is a positive :D I found out early too. I was 3 weeks 4 days!

The movie was fantastic!! I highly recommend it :) So much popcorn though lol

Bump pics for sure. Now I want to post :p So I will cause another group I'm in does Hump Day Bump day so the last one of these was taken yesterday and the first one 10 days prior. That is sucking in. If I didn't have the little bit of extra weight I think it would look more bumpish lol

6 Weeks 1 day
https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e216/amanda_jarvis1/c4d9e97c-059e-4d4e-b7e4-feb8db1ab89e_zpsfd962f75.jpg

7 weeks 3 days
https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e216/amanda_jarvis1/IMG_39191_zps04bac9f6.jpg


----------



## WhisperOfHope

csto said:


> Thanks everyone. :D
> 
> Not many symptoms, just some cramping and a little bit of heart burn. And I suppose I can't stop eating chicken and noodle soup with grilled cheese. But that might just be the fat girl talking. haha.
> 
> I have to keep reminding myself that a faint positive is still a positive. Gotta live in the moment.

Hey my tests started out really feint since friday to the point i was worrying about another mc but yesterday i tested and got a beautiful dark line same today today was even darker :)


----------



## csto

I booked an appointment with my pcp, going to ask for a blood draw just to ease my anxiety. It's so hard to be excited with a history of miscarriage. 

Loving the bump pictures!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

I am on progesterone supplimemts at the moment and have such a bad tummy , my boobs are on and off sore and can hardly eat as feel queesey


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Csto these were my tests you are also VERY early like i was
 



Attached Files:







2014-11-19 11.16.02.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## cdex67

I love your shirt! And your little bump ajarvis :)


----------



## LuvallmyH

The only thing that makes me feel better is to eat! That's bad! Especially when I'm not making the best food choices right now. The things that are appealing are all carbs & breads & cookies. 
Here is my bump pic. The left is 4w not sucking in & the right is 6w 3d at night not sucking in. I know it's not a real "bump" But it's there.


----------



## ajarvis

Glad you got a darker line WhisperOfHope!

csto you're super early. 

My 2nd test with evening pee:
https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e216/amanda_jarvis1/IMG_37801_zps222d8c00.jpg

3 Weeks 5 days with fmu
https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e216/amanda_jarvis1/IMG_37871_zps27aa03d1.jpg

Hope your dr can ease your mind!


----------



## cdex67

Csto: these were my tests starting at 10dpo/3 weeks 2 days.
https://i1292.photobucket.com/albums/b564/ifightfire15/Mobile%20Uploads/CYMERA_20141029_144912_zpstborsy9f.jpg


----------



## cdex67

4 weeks https://i1292.photobucket.com/albums/b564/ifightfire15/Mobile%20Uploads/20141029_083423_zpsiisisvuo.jpg

7 weekshttps://i1292.photobucket.com/albums/b564/ifightfire15/Mobile%20Uploads/20141120_075838_zpsk674l0kn.jpg


----------



## csto

These are my tests so far. The FRER is yesterday, FMU.

(Edited- added a pic of all my tests. The single photo ones were my darkest lines. I know I'm still early. I just am paranoid, that's all. lol)
 



Attached Files:







10348204_677661272355574_6633757202141895513_n.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 2









10556525_678227962298905_90942594251097033_n.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 6









6D20DB5D-7D78-4C11-9479-FDBE58256DC9.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## LuvallmyH

csto said:


> These are my tests so far. The FRER is yesterday, FMU.
> 
> (Edited- added a pic of all my tests. The single photo ones were my darkest lines. I know I'm still early. I just am paranoid, that's all. lol)

I think your tests look just fine! Congrats!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Loving all the bump pics. I cant take any bump pics yet because its all bloat and lots of extra pounds. haha 

Keep the pics coming ladies, its so fun to watch us all traveling down this road together!


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

So true!! Everyone looks great! I'll clean the bathroom and take one. Lol. Can't have you all laughing at my collection of litter boxes.

I feel the same...same mac & cheese belly. .. but I swear my boobs feel fuller...but I measure the same. Lol wishful thinking


----------



## csto

With four cats, the struggle is so real. Team litter box! haha


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Omg sooo true. I only have 2....but 4 litter boxes....how can two little things be so stinky! Haha.


----------



## csto

Ha, we have 4 cats but only 2 boxes. (To be fair, they're HUGE.) They are such stinky little *******s, but I love them.


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

I took 4 big 30 gallon totes and made holes for them. I have a 10 year old and a 6 month old Bengal. She's out of control. She keeps trying to "kneed" my boobs....no kitten...not for you. How do they know???


----------



## Rach87

Yay baby bellies!!! Cdex, ajarvis, luv you ladies are so stinkin cute! I dont have a bump yet, but I definitely bloat at night at cant suck my tummy in anymore. Its weird how something so itty bitty can make your tummy change so quickly! Like its the size of a small pea lol. My meals are wayyyy bigger than that and doesnt affect me. Ahh the miracle of baby. Sorry for the rambling, Im just so super excited! I love pictures. Even the ones of the hpts! Lol


----------



## csto

We use totes too. I'm entirely too cheap for dedicated litter boxes from the pet store. with these I know if they crack/get old/too dirty I can just toss them in the recycling and buy a new one for $6 at Walmart. No harm no foul. 

We've got a brown tabby, a tuxedo, an orange and white, and an all black. First three male, last one is a female. :)


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Males need to learn how to squat!!! High backs are a must!!!


----------



## Tasha

Cuuuuuute bumps ladies.

Csto, big hugs your lines look fab. Try not to get too hung on them x


----------



## Khatif

Hello,

I would like to join if it is possible for the time being. 
I have just found out that we are expecting. I am 4 weeks 0 days now so at the very beginning. According to some calculation our second little one will arrive and of July and I will be due 30 July.


I have a 5 years old son already and he is also an July baby :)

So this is my second pregnancy. I have no symptoms what so ever but I also did not had any of them with my son until I was 6 weeks far.


----------



## dollymix

I can't stop eating, anyone else like this? Everything sounds so good right now hahaha xx glad it's not sickness which usually kicks in about 6 weeks for me so I will enjoy it.


----------



## hollyw79

csto said:


> These are my tests so far. The FRER is yesterday, FMU.
> 
> (Edited- added a pic of all my tests. The single photo ones were my darkest lines. I know I'm still early. I just am paranoid, that's all. lol)




dollymix said:


> I can't stop eating, anyone else like this? Everything sounds so good right now hahaha xx glad it's not sickness which usually kicks in about 6 weeks for me so I will enjoy it.


those hpt's are the WORST!!! they're no where near as good as they used to be. I was having a lot of anxiety just like you.. go read the last few pages of my journal. Basically- the cheapy tests weren't getting darker. I bought a FRER and the test line is darker than the control line. I knowwwwwwwwww it's soooo hard not to worry!!! 



****

I LOVE all of the bump pictures!!! 

I had my 2nd beta done today-- fx'd it goes well!! [-o&lt; I should find out tomorrow around lunch!


----------



## Baby_Dreams

I'm so annoyed my first clinic appointment isn't until December 29th and it says this isn't my scan so I want to know when my scan will be as I'll be 12+4 by then! x


----------



## Tasha

Welcome khatif.

Baby dreams, that seems late. Maybe ring them x


----------



## Tasha

I mean it wouldn't be late if you the scan that day obviously x


----------



## sammynashley

Baby_dreams could you not see a doctor sooner and tell the you'd like the 12 week scan but your appointment isn't until the 29th and see what they can do?? Must admit that is very late as my 12week scan is on the 29th.


----------



## Baby_Dreams

I'll give them a ring as can't see them doing the scan 3 days later when ill be 13 weeks xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Baby_Dreams said:


> I'll give them a ring as can't see them doing the scan 3 days later when ill be 13 weeks xx

My friend got her 12 weeks scan at almost 15 weeis!


----------



## Baby_Dreams

I want all the tests done so need it before 13 weeks I think xx


----------



## Khatif

Baby_Dreams said:


> I'm so annoyed my first clinic appointment isn't until December 29th and it says this isn't my scan so I want to know when my scan will be as I'll be 12+4 by then! x

Sounds quite late for the first scan or it would be a control aready? 
Sorry if I missed something, I am still new.

My first echo will be around 8 weeks or 9 nine I feel that is already far till then just sitting at home hoping for the best.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Super achey tonight think im going to have to stop lifting my lo shes not as light as she used to be


----------



## ajarvis

Welcome and congratulations Khatif!

Baby_dreams I wont' have my first scan til then! For first tri nuchal testing etc. it just has to be done before 13 weeks 6 days.

WhisperOfHope my 5 year old still asks to be carried up and down the stairs - only at bed time. I relent when I feel like it lol. Achy sometimes, but that's normal first tri stuff.

cdex thats an awesome little bump! I think mine would look like that if I was skinnier :p cause that's where I can feel it!


----------



## Baby_Dreams

I guess my scan will be after that then :(


----------



## csto

After 8 million years I finally got to go back and have my blood drawn. haha. (Took 2 hours to go from the waiting room to consult room.) Should have the results back tomorrow and she went ahead and ordered a second set of blood done Saturday at 8.


----------



## BeautifulRose

Being on disability leave is driving me insane. I HAVE to get out of this house soon.


----------



## Feb4th2011

Can you add me to July 11th please!


----------



## countryblonde

I would love to join too!! July 27th!!


----------



## lucy1

About an hour ago I had a bowel movement and when I wiped I had some pink almost brown blood. Definitely from the front. I wiped again and it was gone. Just been back to the toilet and again nothing. I'm so worried. I'm pretty constipated so yeah, some effort was needed. I'm praying that's why.

I also think I'm getting a UTI too. I have that 'need to pee when I've just peed/awww crap the only comfortable place for me to sit is the toilet' feeling grrrrr I'm drinking so much water, easily 3l+ a day so it's not that.

Now I'm just sat quietly surfing google comforting/scaring myself.


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Welcome Khatif, Feb4th and Countryblonde and congratulations!

Lucy, I've had brown spotting twice already during this pregnancy. I had my first scan on Monday and the baby was perfect with a strong heartbeat. The doctor said brown spotting is perfectly normal and not to worry unless it's red blood. I know how scary it is but please try not to worry. It's probably just old blood leftover from implantation.

I'm loving all the baby bump pictures. I'll try to post one of my gut tomorrow but I'm pretty sure right now it's just a food baby cause I can't stop eating!


----------



## Khatif

As far as I know a bit of brown wipe is still can be normal and it should not be a reason to assume that something is wrong. If the blood is red that is a bad sign
But it is still a scary thing to experience. Just to relax a bit if you can!


----------



## ajarvis

Congrats and welcome feb4th2011 and countryblonde!

Spotting is completely normal in first tri! Best wishes to you :)


----------



## Harley Quinn

All the bump pics are fabulous! I might post one, but I don't know... Apparently I already look suuuper pregnant because two different people today made comments about me being pregnant. These were casual acquaintances who work in the same building as me and have NOT heard the news yet. They just saw my belly and assumed! AAaaarrggghhh. Some people have ZERO tact. Also, I'm never wearing this shirt again. lol

Welcome to all the new ladies as well.


----------



## countryblonde

I can't wait to have a bump again!! First trimester is just so much yucky and worried feelings I hope it goes by quickly!


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

My first selfie. Lol. Where are you supposed to put your hands?
 



Attached Files:







2014-11-20 20.59.15.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ajarvis

ms elizabeth that is always my conundrum too lol


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Haha, I'll just hold my back. Ya'll dont mind. Eventually we can hold our bellies!


----------



## lucy1

No more blood overnight, feeling relived!


----------



## csto

https://s2.quickmeme.com/img/df/dff37c9c0ac5a9ca9913abdb6174bbc969f004bcd9f38b0d12ee39cdb6d9cb07.jpg

hahaha.


----------



## pumpkin90

im due July 22nd :) Also- how do you add one of those thing at the bottom of posts with your baby's growth and stage?


----------



## csto

pumpkin90 said:


> im due July 22nd :) Also- how do you add one of those thing at the bottom of posts with your baby's growth and stage?


Go to lilypie or countdowntopregnancy and make one, then use the BB code that's generated and put it in your signature. (You can find the editor in your user CP.)


----------



## Khatif

Good morning ladies,

How are you all today? 

I have a question to you. How do you deal with the fear of an MC? I am so worrying about it that I cannot be happy a little bit. 
After having the first test done on Wednesday I bough two new ones to test. It is a different brand though. The lines are not too dark and the one from fsmu this morning is almost even lighter than the other from yesterday evening. 
I know I drive myself crazy with this all but for some reason I am so worried that something will go wrong.


----------



## csto

I test every day. For me seeing the lines is really the only way I can stay on top of my anxiety.


----------



## BeautifulRose

There is no way to really stop being scared of mc with my DD I thought after 12 weeks I would calm down but honestly I didn't stop worrying until I had her. It didn't help that she was soooo lazy and I only felt her move 6 times a day tops and they say after so long you should be able to count a certain number of kicks per hour and she seriously never moved. I would push real hard on my stomach and she would push back and id say ok just checking on you lol. But just pray and reassure yourself that everything will be ok


----------



## Tasha

Khatif said:


> Good morning ladies,
> 
> How are you all today?
> 
> I have a question to you. How do you deal with the fear of an MC? I am so worrying about it that I cannot be happy a little bit.
> After having the first test done on Wednesday I bough two new ones to test. It is a different brand though. The lines are not too dark and the one from fsmu this morning is almost even lighter than the other from yesterday evening.
> I know I drive myself crazy with this all but for some reason I am so worried that something will go wrong.

I've been through a lot (sixteen miscarriages and a stillbirth in a row as well as a previous stillbirth), so usually I do worry but this time I'm not. I've made a conscious decision not to. This is what I wrote in a thread I'm on



Tasha said:


> Your numbers and lines are all fab ladies. Try not to get too caught up on lines guys, they don't tell you much and it won't change anything. I usually do two a day for the first eight weeks. Seriously. All it does is stress me out. This time I did two when I found out, one a few days after they told me that I was waiting to miscarry (to see if I was going to bleed soon) and two digis after that. I wasn't even going to do that many but it was the waiting to miscarry that made me. I decided I could stress or I could enjoy every moment. I chose the latter and I am. I've only stressed over how difficult its been to get my meds and also the morning of my scan last week. I know I have made it sound overly simple, it is of course scary to be pregnant after loss, but I figure that stressing won't change it, I'm doing all I can.

I know it's not simple or easy and it is scary though :hugs:


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Csto....seriously....they are just in the way!


----------



## countryblonde

Khatif. It's almost impossible to not worry, and by keeping testing you can make yourself crazy cause they can look different. I suggest trying to enjoy every minute of being pregnant. Enjoy that fact that feeling like garbage means your little bean is growing. It hard not to worry about something you already love so much. Hang in there! I worry every hour but I try really hard not too


----------



## heaveneats

stop testing!! it made me go crazy, i still walk by the preg tests at the pharmacy and fight every urge i have to buy one, i stopped when i ran out of wondfos, i promised myself no more it would only cause worry and tears


----------



## Khatif

Thanks for the answer girls. I will stop testing and try to enjoy that I got pregnant. 

Next Thursday I will make the appointment for the first scan. I cannot wait to see my little dot :)


----------



## dan-o

Lol you are not alone, I tested from 7dpo most days through to 21dpo, and this is my 12th pregnancy! 
I do the same every single time!! Poas aholic :test: I even have a couple of cheapys left which will get peed on I can assure you! :haha:


----------



## dan-o

My food aversions are bad this time. How are everyone else's? 

All I could manage to eat was one persimmon, until about 2pm when I managed a salad of chickpeas, lettuce and beetroot with some cottage cheese. Just the sight of anything else was repulsive! At least what I do fancy is healthy :) I was like this with ds1's pregnancy.


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Scan is 31st of December I'll be 12+6 xxx


----------



## heaveneats

i've got a scan dec 8th :) i'll only be 8 weeks though


----------



## KozmikKitten

lucy - I just wanted to let you know that you are not alone. The last two BM's I had I had to strain because I'm constipated too. Both times I have had brown spotting. I think I recall having the same type of spotting when I was pg with my son. So I'm trying really hard to not worry about it, but its difficult. I am still scared of having another mc.


----------



## Livvy

Thanks for the welcome everyone! :D 

Here's a random question-- when my bloodwork came back, my hcg was around 60,000 at 7+3, which I know is good, but my progesterone was only 12. They like it at 11 or higher, but said some fertility docs like it at 15 or higher. So I was started on a 200 mg per day progesterone pill till 13 weeks to take at bedtime, and it is wiping me out. BUT here's the question... the pharmacy they sent the prescription to is back-ordered till who-knows-when, so they only gave me 5 of 30 pills. I've taken 2, so I have 3 left. What if the rest doesn't come in on time? Is it bad to take only a few doses and then stop, could my body become confused and mc? I know it's silly but I don't really know what to do...


----------



## Livvy

Oh and here are the pics from my 8 week scan :) I thought I was 8+2 but they measured me at being 7+3... but that's nothing to worry about, right? I thought it was a little weird since I thought I knew for sure when I ovulated, but oh well. The reason they did an u/s at all was because they were worried about the possibility of ectopic since I was having sharp back pain. Only one baby and it's in the right place! We saw the flickering heartbeat measuring at 148, though we couldn't hear it yet. :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







photo (22).jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 5









photo (20).jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 4


----------



## dan-o

You definitely shouldn't suddenly stop progeserone until the placenta takes over towards the end of first tri. Some ladies take it even longer. I always have trouble getting my progesterone proscription too, strange! :flower:

Ps. Congrats on the lovely scan!!


----------



## lucy1

KozmikKitten said:


> lucy - I just wanted to let you know that you are not alone. The last two BM's I had I had to strain because I'm constipated too. Both times I have had brown spotting. I think I recall having the same type of spotting when I was pg with my son. So I'm trying really hard to not worry about it, but its difficult. I am still scared of having another mc.

I haven't seen any since that one time last night but it does put you on edge. I've been bummed out all day convinced it was all over!


----------



## Babygirl3289

Hello everyone! I just found out I am pregnant yesterday :) I have an appointment on December 18th - (They say I have to wait until im at least 6-8 weeks).


----------



## cali_kt

Hi ladies, 
I am 4 weeks, 5 days with an IVF baby. I work 12.5 hour night shifts and my last shift I had some cramping at the end of it at 4 am. They were bad enough to take tylenol and helped and went away. No bleeding, but just got super scared. Anyone else with cramping?


----------



## Babygirl3289

cali_kt said:


> Hi ladies,
> I am 4 weeks, 5 days with an IVF baby. I work 12.5 hour night shifts and my last shift I had some cramping at the end of it at 4 am. They were bad enough to take tylenol and helped and went away. No bleeding, but just got super scared. Anyone else with cramping?

Cali - I have been having pretty moderate cramping also and I am about 4 weeks I think. I have heard that it is your uterus and ligaments stretching to prepare for the baby. As long as there is no bleeding or sharp/severe pain I think your good :) Trust me I have been worried also, since I don't remember having cramping with my daughter, although I didn't know I was pregnant until I was like 8 weeks.


----------



## heaveneats

is anyone else struggling with bad eating habits?

i love chips and dip, i had tacos last night with sour cream and i feel so bad about eating like that, today i had some rice and chicken so thats better, but still i know i'll go home and want my chipies


----------



## BeautifulRose

I have a scan December 8th too :) I'll be 10+4 then. Oh and you talking about chips and dips just gave me a HUGE craving for French onion dip lol omg On my way to the store


----------



## countryblonde

Why did you have to say french onion dip?!? Now I totally want some.. And I'm only 4w4d should not be craving too much yet


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Heaveneats, I've been eating pretty bad too. I try and balance it with healthy meals once in a while but I feel like the bad outweighs the good. I went to the doctor on Thursday and I already gained about 4 pounds so I'm really nervous I'm going to gain a lot of weight with this pregnancy.

I think as long as the baby is getting the nutrients it needs like calcium, iron, folic acid and vitamin C, you should be fine. So feel free to splurge once in a while. We deserve it! :)


----------



## Livvy

I've been eating cookies and chocolate, not gonna lie...


----------



## csto

Livvy said:


> Thanks for the welcome everyone! :D
> 
> Here's a random question-- when my bloodwork came back, my hcg was around 60,000 at 7+3, which I know is good, but my progesterone was only 12. They like it at 11 or higher, but said some fertility docs like it at 15 or higher. So I was started on a 200 mg per day progesterone pill till 13 weeks to take at bedtime, and it is wiping me out. BUT here's the question... the pharmacy they sent the prescription to is back-ordered till who-knows-when, so they only gave me 5 of 30 pills. I've taken 2, so I have 3 left. What if the rest doesn't come in on time? Is it bad to take only a few doses and then stop, could my body become confused and mc? I know it's silly but I don't really know what to do...

You can take your prescription bottle to another pharmacy and transfer it to them, OR call your doctor and have them send it to a different pharmacy. It's not good to start and stop it.



cali_kt said:


> Hi ladies,
> I am 4 weeks, 5 days with an IVF baby. I work 12.5 hour night shifts and my last shift I had some cramping at the end of it at 4 am. They were bad enough to take tylenol and helped and went away. No bleeding, but just got super scared. Anyone else with cramping?

I've had cramping off and on for the past couple of days. Mostly on the right side, which is where I ovulated. (But that would be different for you since this is an IVF baby.) Cramping is normal. :) 

---

The doctor still hasn't called with my beta results, which is so irritating. I used my last First Response test today though and my lines have gotten steadily darker, so I feel confident for once. I also counted out my stash of progesterone last night, and somehow managed to have enough on hand to last me until 13w and then slowly wean off. Don't ask me how I managed that one. haha.


----------



## sammynashley

Heaveneats I've had pretty bad eating habits! Where I've had food aversions when I really really want to eat something I have to go and eat it then & there
Or morning sickness comes back to hassle me! I've been craving cheese so bad I could literally eat a block of cheese! So not good for you!

I have my scan in the morning, a little worried there could be something wrong but I'm guessing that's normal, not had any reason to worry. Guess I just want it so bad I worry there could be an issue :(


----------



## BeautifulRose

sammynashley said:


> Heaveneats I've had pretty bad eating habits! Where I've had food aversions when I really really want to eat something I have to go and eat it then & there
> Or morning sickness comes back to hassle me! I've been craving cheese so bad I could literally eat a block of cheese! So not good for you!
> 
> I have my scan in the morning, a little worried there could be something wrong but I'm guessing that's normal, not had any reason to worry. Guess I just want it so bad I worry there could be an issue :(


Omg lol while reading this I was eating a block of cheese (once I got to the store I didn't want chips and dip anymore lol) and I just looked at the cheese and set it down all sad lol. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## csto

HCG 73
Progesterone 24.2
At 13dpo. :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

I go back tomorrow for my second draw. Fingers crossed for doubling!


----------



## Babygirl3289

Awesome csto! :)


----------



## sammynashley

Beautifulrose- how funny! :) I love cheese ATM just can't seem to get enough of it but I think it's such a weird craving! But then I Spose it's not as bad as hearing women eating coal and dirt!


----------



## Livvy

Ooh that's exciting csto :)


----------



## ajarvis

Congratulations pumpkin90 and Babygirl3289 welcome! Babygirl3289 if you let me know your due date I'll add you to the list!

Love all the food talk haha. I spent the day (literally 9-4 lol) at the pool with the kids! Little bit tired :p Now going to watch harry potter for a bed time movie! Love weekends :D


----------



## Livvy

Must have been an indoor pool ajarvis?? I wish it was still summer. :( I hate the cold weather and so far all I've been is cold in this pregnancy. We have the heat on in our apartment to 76. I know. 76.


----------



## heaveneats

Omg I caved ate French onion dip and chips, I am now sitting in my bed hoping I don't puke because I'm too exhausted to move


----------



## Rach87

Hahha I've been seriously craving chips and dip for 3 days and last night i couldn't take it anymore so i had hubby make a detour on our way home so i could get some. And honestly that's the only thing that sounds appetizing and helps when i have my bouts with nausea. Glad im not the only one!!


----------



## lucy1

I've had another little bleed. Again literally just a wipe of dark red wine blood - probably just a shade of brown - about 6 hours ago and nothing since.

This time though I had a few seconds of medium cramps just beforehand.

I think it may be a hematoma, I had one with a previous pregnancy except I had a huge bleed with Palm size clots for two weeks. It was so big it didn't end well despite seeing a hb at an emergency scan at 6 weeks.

I'm two minds over getting a scam or resting up and just monitoring it. There's nothing they can do anyway no matter what's causing it hmm...


----------



## Babygirl3289

Thanks ajarvis! I don't know when I'm due yet I'm assuming around July 31st?
But I won't have a confirmation until December 18th


----------



## sportysgirl

Lucy why don't you ring the on call midwife, at the least she will be able to advise you and give you some reassurance.


----------



## Khatif

Lucy, you may just ask your midwife anyway. Even if they cannot do anything I would call them.

I am not craving anything. I have no symptoms at all. I have sometimes a little bit of "something" feeling at my belly down but nothing else. It may come later if the hormons kicks in.


----------



## LIB

I'm feeling very nauseous this morning, I'm not sure if it's the pregnancy or that i've been up since 20 past 5 this morning with DD and her cousin. As far as food cravings go i've wanted a lot of savoury snacks this week, I managed to ignore it until DD's birthday yesterday, all that party food!


----------



## lucy1

I haven't been to see my midwife yet this time around so don't have a number to ring.

I'm happy that it stopped, I don't have cramps or anything so my concern is minimal but I'll definitely mention it to the MW when I get round to making an appointment next week.

I spent quite a bit of time reading up and googling various bits and I'm fairly happy.


----------



## dan-o

Lucy, the colours you describe do sound very much like a hematoma. Mine was similar but very heavy ( I was 12-14w tho, so I guess a bigger area to bleed from?) Hope everything's ok :hugs:


----------



## dan-o

Ctso, fab news on getting the blood results finally! Fx for your next ones setting your mind at rest x


----------



## csto

Well I think it's officially official. I'd gone pee an hour before testing and still got this almost instantly. (Stupid clear blue, seems like the first one in the box NEVER works. I had to use two of them. :dohh: ) 

With my prior miscarriages, I'd never seen the word "pregnant" without "not" before it. As long as my beta today comes back peachy keen (and I think it definitely will), we'll be announcing to our families on Thursday. :D
 



Attached Files:







11-22-14 9am.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## csto

Lucy, fingers crossed that everything resolves quickly. I hope you can get in to see your midwife to help put your mind at ease. <3


----------



## LuvallmyH

csto said:


> Well I think it's officially official. I'd gone pee an hour before testing and still got this almost instantly. (Stupid clear blue, seems like the first one in the box NEVER works. I had to use two of them. :dohh: )
> 
> With my prior miscarriages, I'd never seen the word "pregnant" without "not" before it. As long as my beta today comes back peachy keen (and I think it definitely will), we'll be announcing to our families on Thursday. :D

:wohoo:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Eeek just got 3+on a clear blue i was only expecting 2-3 max


----------



## csto

How exciting!


----------



## heaveneats

yay csto!! its such a wonderful feeling seeing the word pregnant!

i'm currently sitting at work, had to run to bathroom about 3 times already because i thought i was going to be sick, i thought i was in the clear since DD i had sickness earlier but i guess it still got me :( i'm 6 weeks today so i dont know if thats when sypmtoms ramp up? all i know is i want to go home :(


----------



## ajarvis

yes it was an indoor pool! Dragging 200lbs of children in and out of the waves on a tube - well into lol - was quite the workout. My shoulders/arms are sore! So glad I skipped my run last night lol. Will run today though! it's pretty nice here. We have a chinook so above zero at least :)


----------



## Medzi

I am so happy there are so many July moms! I can't even keep up with the thread anymore.

I wish I craved chips. I am craving nothing and don't want to even think of food. I'm throwing up all the time. :sick:

All else is good here. My DH has been in Europe since end of October and comes homes today - so happy and excited!


----------



## Livvy

So is anyone else planning on not finding out the gender till baby's born? I have always wanted to wait and have it be a surprise, but DH and my mother would really like to know. So I'm on the fence now. :shrug:


----------



## BeautifulRose

I'm really nervous :( I live I'm columbus Ohio and we have really really bad black ice today I walked outside and put one foot on the steps and fell hard on my back I cut my hand up but not too bad that was about 2 hours ago and I haven't had any bleeding or cramping but I'm really nervous. I just called the on call to see if I should go to the ER .


----------



## Rach87

Medzi I couldnt imagine how hard that would be. Happy hes coming home for you today! Hopefully your sickness lets up for the night :winkwink:

Livvy Im to impatient to wait till the little bub is born. Lol I'll be finding out as soon as I can!

Beautifulrose im in michigan and roads are terrible here too. Havent left the house today because im afraid to slip and fall. Black ice is the worst!


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Livvy, I'm in he same boat as you. I have always wanted to be surprised and never considered finding out beforehand, but DH really wants to know and says it will be a lot easier to prepare for the baby if we know the sex, so now I'm on the fence too.

Beautifulrose, I'm so sorry you fell. That must have been so scary. It's a good sign that you're not spotting or cramping so I'm sure everything's ok. Just be careful and try to take it easy today if you can.


----------



## lucy1

Just got my first ever 3+ digi!


----------



## sportysgirl

Rose, hope your ok, rest up today.

Lucy woo hoo for 3+ :happydance: I have a digi still to do!

We will stay team yellow, we did with our daughter and I loved the surprise!


----------



## Shirley.

Hi everyone!

Not posted in a while hope everyone's ok! I'm feeling so poorly at the moment, feeling sick all the time. I feel really worried that something is going to be wrong.

Got my scan date at the 22nd and terrified I won't be having a baby and will have a bad Christmas :nope:

So pessimistic but just can't help it


----------



## Livvy

Beautifulrose we're in Dayton Ohio, practically neighbors! :) Sorry about your fall, I'm sure everything's ok though since baby is really well protected in there! 

Congrats lucy!! :happydance:

Well we'll see, I'd like to keep it a surprise till the end so we'll see how my resolve holds out. :)


----------



## Medzi

Livvy said:


> So is anyone else planning on not finding out the gender till baby's born? I have always wanted to wait and have it be a surprise, but DH and my mother would really like to know. So I'm on the fence now. :shrug:

We aren't! We didn't with our son either. I didn't find it hard to prepare at all for him and am not worried this time either. It was the BEST moment of my whole life when he was born and DH told me he was a boy and then I immediately got to hold him. I know finding out before is exciting too, but I can't imagine finding out in an ultrasound room. It just doesn't seem to compare being able to find out at that amazing moment. But it is really hard not to! Plus, you all should find out because that keeps me going :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Hi :)

Can I peek my head in, I'm due baby 4 sometime at the end of July. Not sure what the EDD is yet, but I think it's sometime between the 25th and 30th.

Still hasn't sunk in. FOUR kids. eek!


----------



## ajarvis

Beautifulrose I'm sure you're fine! I fell so many times with my youngest I lost count - clumsy and lots of walking/bus taking lol. The last time I was like 7.5 months pregnant carrying my then 2.5 year old up the escalator stairs. That was when I stopped carrying him lol. 

I went dress shopping today for a maternity dress to wear to a Christmas party. Talk about perfect dresses to not look fat in :p covers the not there bump ha.


----------



## Livvy

Medzi, I agree, everyone else should find out. ;)

Wiggler, hi and congrats!! :)


----------



## Tasha

Yay wiggler xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Wiggler said:


> Hi :)
> 
> Can I peek my head in, I'm due baby 4 sometime at the end of July. Not sure what the EDD is yet, but I think it's sometime between the 25th and 30th.
> 
> Still hasn't sunk in. FOUR kids. eek!

Oh my gosh hi sash!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Ive woken up feeling so sick so sat downstairs trying to drink water but making me feel worse yack this is how it was with my lg too


----------



## Wiggler

Thanks ladies :)

Aww no Linds, hope you're asleep again now ((hugs))

ugh I am full of symptoms this time. Not used to this! Crampy, sore boobs, tired and feel sick at the slightest thing. My youngest, Sophie, puked about half an hour ago and is now wide awake so it's a nice early morning for me. That'll help the tiredness I'm sure :haha:


----------



## Feb4th2011

Hey ladies! Sorry I haven't been around much, I kind of went into a too terrified to talk about it mode for a few weeks, plus Ive been sooo stinking tired! I don't remember it being like this last time! We are staying Team Yellow again, I loved that moment of finding out at birth! Anyone love a certain phone app over another for tracking pregnancy? I've installed and uninstalled at least three already!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Wiggler said:


> Thanks ladies :)
> 
> Aww no Linds, hope you're asleep again now ((hugs))
> 
> ugh I am full of symptoms this time. Not used to this! Crampy, sore boobs, tired and feel sick at the slightest thing. My youngest, Sophie, puked about half an hour ago and is now wide awake so it's a nice early morning for me. That'll help the tiredness I'm sure :haha:

i did after being sick lol hope u and kids are ok x


----------



## Khatif

Good morning,

Medzi, super nice that your DH is coming home. I can imagine how much you miss him. My husband travels a lot and even if it is just a week I miss him a lot. We live in Europe and he mostly travels around here and not go too far but still he is not here then.

Livvy, I would love to know the gender of the baby. It was the with my son. At the 20 week scan they said he was a girl. But it did not feel right, I knew it was a boy and 5 weeks later I got my conformation :)

How are you BeautifulRose? Did you call ER? I am sure everything is all right with you and the baby but from now on try to be a bit more careful on the streets.

Wiggler, congratulation on baby 4!


I am fine. Only symptom I have the backache in my lower back. I decided to try to relax and let the Lord/fate decide what will happen. I cannot do anything anyway and stressing out will not help me at all. I cannot remember being so afraid of mc with my son.

How are you girls?


----------



## Wiggler

WhisperOfHope said:


> Wiggler said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies :)
> 
> Aww no Linds, hope you're asleep again now ((hugs))
> 
> ugh I am full of symptoms this time. Not used to this! Crampy, sore boobs, tired and feel sick at the slightest thing. My youngest, Sophie, puked about half an hour ago and is now wide awake so it's a nice early morning for me. That'll help the tiredness I'm sure :haha:
> 
> i did after being sick lol hope u and kids are ok xClick to expand...

Yea we are good thanks, Dylan is doing great at school and the girls have teamed up as partners in crime :haha:

How are you and Lena?


I am definately finding out what flavour baby is this time, I was team yellow with DD1 and kinda team yellow with DD2 (DD1 wouldn't budge to give a good shot, and DD2 was in a bad position so we were given a cautious "maybe girl but don't buy pink" answer) and I hated it, I need to know!


----------



## jumpingo

Wiggler said:


> I am definately finding out what flavour baby is this time, I was team yellow with DD1 and kinda team yellow with DD2 (DD1 wouldn't budge to give a good shot, and DD2 was in a bad position so we were given a cautious "maybe girl but don't buy pink" answer) and I hated it, I need to know!

i would be okay not knowing, but my husband wants to find out. so, i'm sorta hoping baby chooses to be shy so we can't get a good shot.:blush:


----------



## Wiggler

:haha:

I like to know so I can have everything sorted quickly. We weren't going to have more so recently got rid of all the old baby stuff :dohh: I always see awesome sales on pink or blue stuff, never neutral. I want to take advantage of the sales :blush::haha:


----------



## Khatif

I like to know it mostly because of the name. To find a good name for us is not too easy and I also like to speak to the baby calling it on its name :)


----------



## csto

I have to find out. Don't really care what the hubs has to say about it. I must know. haha. Maybe we'll be team yellow for future babies, but definitely this time I'm finding out as soon as I can. :)


----------



## MamaBee413

We have one of each flavor and so I considered not finding out this time. For like half a second. Then I remembered that I am the most impatient person on the planet. We will find out as soon as we can. 

With my other two, I had such a strong intuition on what they were that I didn't even need the ultrasound to tell me; just to confirm. I even knew how much my son would weigh when he was born and told the nurses before they put him on the scale. 

This time, I've got nothing. I don't even have many symptoms. It makes me nervous and Wednesday cannot get here soon enough for me to see baby with my own two eyes! 

I liked finding out too because I felt more bonded with the baby calling him/her by name. Although, while this was most true with my daughter, we had a hard time deciding my son's name and I didn't feel as connected to him at first. I kept thinking about his name and not relishing him as much as I did her in those first hours. (Not that he wasn't amazing and got plenty of loving...just a different initial bonding time)

Currently, I'm with my DH family for our Thanksgiving vacation and my 2 SILs are quite pregnant (due in Jan and Mar). I chose not to tell yet and so I made my own bed to lie in, however, after a long car ride the night before, and a long day of going places and watching my kids plus my toddler niece and a ton of standing, my MIL tells me it is my duty to handle dinner with her while the pregnant women rest and recuperate. If she only knew how exhausted I was! I did it because we should serve each other and because I chose not to disclose my condition, but man was I beat. I about fell asleep at the dinner table and they couldn't understand. I guess they can put two and two together pretty soon!

*DH did do the dishes for me ;)


----------



## countryblonde

We are team yellow all the way!! Loved the moment of finding out more motivation to push!


----------



## dan-o

Deffo finding out asap, as always! Need as much time as possible for a name, especially if its another boy!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Wiggler said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiggler said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies :)
> 
> Aww no Linds, hope you're asleep again now ((hugs))
> 
> ugh I am full of symptoms this time. Not used to this! Crampy, sore boobs, tired and feel sick at the slightest thing. My youngest, Sophie, puked about half an hour ago and is now wide awake so it's a nice early morning for me. That'll help the tiredness I'm sure :haha:
> 
> i did after being sick lol hope u and kids are ok xClick to expand...
> 
> Yea we are good thanks, Dylan is doing great at school and the girls have teamed up as partners in crime :haha:
> 
> How are you and Lena?
> 
> 
> I am definately finding out what flavour baby is this time, I was team yellow with DD1 and kinda team yellow with DD2 (DD1 wouldn't budge to give a good shot, and DD2 was in a bad position so we were given a cautious "maybe girl but don't buy pink" answer) and I hated it, I need to know!Click to expand...

We are good shes at that stage 9f screaming blue murder till she gets her way lol


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

So the lab sent me a copy of my blood tests results and my 24 hour urine collection.
Wish they didn't! It's all doom and gloom!

I have no idea what it means. 

My glucose, qual was +2 but glucose 1 hr was 122 (normal)
My Vitamin D was 22 - says normal is 30-100
My creatinine clearance was 197 - says normal is 75-115 yet....
My creatinine 24 hour was 172 (normal)

Going by this, I have GD and preeclampsia. Umm....I'm 7 weeks.

Anyone have any advice? My next appointment is in 2 weeks and I'd just love to know what I'm walking into.


----------



## cdex67

I have no idea what any of that means, sorry ms elizabeth :( 

We will definitely be finding out what we are having although we're both convinced its a girl...I have a weird feeling it might be twins but not banking on it. 

I have a midwife appointment on Tuesday and I'm not sure what to expect. I know they will do blood work and a physical exam, but I don't know about a scan. I'm assuming they will. According to my LMP I will be 8 weeks 5 days but according to my chart I'm a week behind that which is what I've been going by. If they do a scan and all looks good, we will be announcing on thanksgiving when I'll be either 8 or 9 weeks. I know it's early but we're both anxious and ready to tell.


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

thanks cdex. me neither. LOL

The results are for like 80 different things. So...it's weird. The doom and gloom says my levels are off...yet broken down they are all normal. Oh well, I just have to wait. LOL

Yeah, I hate waiting! Hopefully you can get a scan soon! I'm hoping to get another in before Christmas. Get myself a good picture to share with the family. Still gonna keep it hidden for as long as I can.

FX your exam is as simple as mine was!

Did you do that Chinese gender predictor thing? Mine said boy. Figures cause we are 100% sure on a girls name and 90% on a boy. LOL


----------



## Livvy

Hubby said we can wait to find out, I win! Haha. Now let's see if my impatience can hold out.  

I swear my progesterone supplements are giving me nightmares. I have been having the scariest, most vivid dreams since I began taking them.


----------



## LIB

how is everyone today? I've been feeling really hot, I also keep getting headaches a lot lately. 
In regards to whether we would find out gender, we probably will as soon as we can. Really hoping for a boy this time.


----------



## heaveneats

i feel like i wish the nauseau would stop. :(


----------



## Chilli

It's over for me this time ladies. Don't expect to be hereagain but wish you all a wonderful hh 9 months and beyond. Sorry to be leaving so soon


----------



## LuvallmyH

I'm so sorry! Take the time to care for yourself :hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

I'm incredibly sorry :nope: :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

So sorry chilli


----------



## cdex67

So sorry chilli


----------



## k4th

So very sorry chilli


----------



## Khatif

I am so sorry Chilli! Take care!


----------



## ajarvis

So sorry Chilli!!

I was out for a 10K training run this morning!! Finished a refuel bagel and cream cheese. Coffee and bath time :)

Hope you ladies are having fabulous Sundays!


----------



## heaveneats

so sorry chilli, lots of love xx


----------



## lcgoodac

Not been on here for a while , ive been signed off work for 2 weeks as i feel really unwell in this pregnancy. Im so nauseous and have no energy what so ever. Feel really low in mood to. Finding it really hard with a very energetic 3 year old. Hoping it passes soon. Have my first midwife appt on 3rd december x


----------



## Baby_Dreams

So sorry Chilli xx


----------



## Wiggler

So sorry Chilli :hugs: x x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Oh my.god hubby just accidently elbowed me in the boob i cried it was so sore!


----------



## dan-o

I'm so sorry for your loss chilli xxx


----------



## dan-o

lcgoodac said:


> Not been on here for a while , ive been signed off work for 2 weeks as i feel really unwell in this pregnancy. Im so nauseous and have no energy what so ever. Feel really low in mood to. Finding it really hard with a very energetic 3 year old. Hoping it passes soon. Have my first midwife appt on 3rd december x

Hope you feel better soon hun :hugs:


----------



## csto

So sorry Chilli. <3


----------



## sammynashley

Hi ladies had a busy weekend so been struggling to get on here! 

Sorry for you loss chilli :hugs: 


Yesterday was MIL birthday and we had our early private scan we saw bean with a heartbeat but the scanning equipment was rubbish so a little disappointed. But beans in there in the right place beating away and all looked ok :) 

Nausea is really getting to me, also got the weird bruised feeling on one side of my stomach had it for 2-3days now in a certain spot. 

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## csto

Having some random bouts of nausea, nothing extreme. The cramping has subsided for the most part. Now I'm just peeing constantly. haha.

Congrats on the scan! That's awesome. :D


----------



## csto

Oh, and how could I forget- I'm SO TIRED. Jeez Louise. I'm falling asleep on the couch mid day. :sleep:


----------



## jumpingo

MamaBee413 said:


> Currently, I'm with my DH family for our Thanksgiving vacation and my 2 SILs are quite pregnant (due in Jan and Mar). I chose not to tell yet and so I made my own bed to lie in, however, after a long car ride the night before, and a long day of going places and watching my kids plus my toddler niece and a ton of standing, my MIL tells me it is my duty to handle dinner with her while the pregnant women rest and recuperate. If she only knew how exhausted I was! I did it because we should serve each other and because I chose not to disclose my condition, but man was I beat. I about fell asleep at the dinner table and they couldn't understand. I guess they can put two and two together pretty soon!
> 
> *DH did do the dishes for me ;)

we hosted thanksgiving at our house on saturday and i did all the cooking, so yes, totally feel you on that one! i somehow managed not to fall asleep in my pumpkin pie and then went into the city (an hour on the train and lots of walking in tokyo) for a couple hours yesterday so by evening was really feeling it. and that's why it's 10:15am and i'm just now dragging myself out of bed for breakfast.:blush:

going to the japanese doctor on thursday...can't wait.:thumbup:


----------



## Lumi

Just went to our first dating scan and found out I am 5w5d and expected due date is July 22nd! would love to be added to the list :happydance:


----------



## ajarvis

Congrats Lumi! I added you to the list :) Welcome!


----------



## Harley Quinn

I saw a PP asked about a good pregnancy tracking app, but I don't think anyone answered? I've actually been wondering if there's a good one out there and what you like about it. Thanks!

And I've been doing really well, actually. I feel kinda bad because so many of you are struggling with ms, but I haven't really had any yet. It's great, obviously, but it does make me worry a teensy bit sometimes. My first appointment is December 8th... Sooo far away! And then my first scan will be booked at that appointment, so I don't even know when that will be. I might call them tomorrow morning to see if they have a wait list for last minute appointments due to cancellations and then hope that I can get in this week.


----------



## Lumi

Thanks!


----------



## jumpingo

Harley Quinn said:


> I saw a PP asked about a good pregnancy tracking app, but I don't think anyone answered? I've actually been wondering if there's a good one out there and what you like about it. Thanks!

i downloaded a ton:

Nurture Glow
MyPregnancy babycenter
Pregnancy sprout
the bump's pregnancy app
BabyBump
Pregnancy What to Expect


it's definitely not my ideal app, but the only one i've been using consisently is Glow Nurture. 

the things i like about it:
- it has a daily log that pretty much reminds me to take my prenatal vitamin, exercise, drink water, and there are places to add for symptoms (emotional, gastrointestinal, other common pregnancy symptoms) and then it'll give you little informational tidbits based on the information you enter
- each day it gives you a picture of the baby and/or information based on how many weeks and days you are
- there are usually 2 or 3 "to dos" that are usually either health related or just fun things to do to enjoy your pregnancy

the only thing i don't really like about it is the "community" for a bunch of reasons, all of which will make me sound really judgmental so i'll just say i have probably just been really spoiled here on BnB.<3 i will sometimes scroll through posts, but i don't participate other than answering polls/surveys here and there, and then come here instead!:thumbup:



i check the babycenter one for their to-do list and weekly information. 


i check sprout every week or so to look at the really realistic (and interactive) image of the baby with developmental information, too.



a bunch of them have "questions for the doc" or "baby registry must haves" or "hospital bag" checklists that i have looked at but for a lot of those (baby registry, baby names, baby budget), i just created an excel spreadsheet and just use the apps for ideas to add to my own lists.


but i am curious what everyone else uses too!!


----------



## Medzi

Chilli - I'm so sorry :hugs:

Livvy - YAY!!! Welcome to team yellow! When I had ultrasounds I would say immediately 'I don't want to know! Even if I say I want to, I don't want to know!'

Ms. Elizabeth - Weird results! Hopefully you get some answers at your appointment. For now, I wouldn't worry! 

Khatif - It was tough! He travels a lot too but usually is only gone for a week or less so 3 weeks felt like a really long time. Plus, we are in Canada and he was in Europe so it was far away. I see you are in Schiedam! We actually lived in Utrecht this year due to DH's work. We were there for about 2.5 months - it was way to long to be away so Nate and I got to tag along. It was awesome there, we really miss it!


----------



## Feb4th2011

So sorry Chili... Xx


----------



## Feb4th2011

I've deleted a couple and now have Pregnancy + and I just downloaded the Nurture one. I like oregnancy plus, because it's fairly basic and easy, I also like the little picture of the fetus as the weeks go by. The nurture one is soo busy and I think I would have loved it my first pregnancy when I didn't have a toddler to chase around! I'm definitly gonna give it a try though!! So excited for my appointment on Tuesday! Hoping to get a dating scan... Although I'm positive on my dates already. I just wanna see that little heart beat!


----------



## Khatif

Good morning ladies,

How are you?

My mood was horrible in the last two day. I was very irritated by everything and got angry very easy. This morning I woke up with a happier feeling and I hope it stays.

Later on today I will call the midwife to make my first appointment. I know it will be around Xmas but I want to have the date so I can countdown the days to see my little dot.

Medzi, Utrecht is a very nice city. I am living in The Netherlands almost for 9 years now and I like it here.


What about the sport? I am not a big sporter but 2-3 times a week I did a bit of a workout, an hour gym or some JM videos. I am not sure now what I have to change? Are you girls to doing some kind of sports?


----------



## sportysgirl

So sorry chilli :hugs:

Congratulations Lumi I am due the 22nd too! :happydance:

Sorry if this is TMI, Ladies does anyone have experience with diarrhea in pregnancy? I have been really suffering for the last 30 hours and unsure what to do or if I can take anything for it. I am probably going to visit my doctor today. 

Hope everyone else is well. :kiss:


----------



## lucy1

So sorry Chilli x

I have a few that I check in on, Nurture, Pregnancy ++, Ovia Pregnancy, The Bump (ugh....please stay away from the message board), WTE and Babycenter


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Ive woke this morning feeling very anxiouse as the point of mc in august is coming up


----------



## Wiggler

I've downloaded pregnancy apps in my previous pregnancies, but they sat there unused so not bothering this time. The only thing I end up downloading in a contraction timer :haha:

Just got in from the school run, it's lovely and cold outside. I'm making the most of wearing Sophie in the carrier before bump and SPD makes it too hard and the carrier is put away for this baby. 

How's everyone feeling today? Any nice plans?


----------



## Khatif

I got my first appointment and scan at 17th December. 3 weeks to wait :)


----------



## Feb4th2011

sportysgirl said:


> So sorry chilli :hugs:
> 
> Congratulations Lumi I am due the 22nd too! :happydance:
> 
> Sorry if this is TMI, Ladies does anyone have experience with diarrhea in pregnancy? I have been really suffering for the last 30 hours and unsure what to do or if I can take anything for it. I am probably going to visit my doctor today.
> 
> Hope everyone else is well. :kiss:

I've had this on and off since ovulation.... It's so annoying! Although it's been getting better. Maybe you have a bit of a bug?


----------



## k4th

Anyone else had any spotting?? I had a small but bright red bit this morning & I'm so worried :cry:


----------



## hollyw79

k4th said:


> Anyone else had any spotting?? I had a small but bright red bit this morning & I'm so worried :cry:

:hugs: I had spotting off and on with my son who is almost 3 now. I had a small subchorionic hemorrhage. It's not necessarily anything bad. I would just take it easy for now :hugs: 

I know it's hard not to worry hun :hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

k4th said:


> Anyone else had any spotting?? I had a small but bright red bit this morning & I'm so worried :cry:

:hugs: :hugs:

I had spotting on and off most of the way through with my youngest. It's scary but it doesn't always mean there is something wrong :hugs: try not to worry hun.


----------



## k4th

Thanks wiggler & holly. Trying really hard not to panic. Have an emergency scan booked for the morning :(


----------



## hollyw79

k4th said:


> Thanks wiggler & holly. Trying really hard not to panic. Have an emergency scan booked for the morning :(

I VERY much understand. The beginning is hard enough as it is without additional stuff to worry about. 

Praying that all is well! :hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

I hope the scan goes well :hugs:


----------



## sportysgirl

Feb4th2011 said:


> sportysgirl said:
> 
> 
> So sorry chilli :hugs:
> 
> Congratulations Lumi I am due the 22nd too! :happydance:
> 
> Sorry if this is TMI, Ladies does anyone have experience with diarrhea in pregnancy? I have been really suffering for the last 30 hours and unsure what to do or if I can take anything for it. I am probably going to visit my doctor today.
> 
> Hope everyone else is well. :kiss:
> 
> I've had this on and off since ovulation.... It's so annoying! Although it's been getting better. Maybe you have a bit of a bug?Click to expand...

Thanks. I have been to the doctor it seems I have a bug so rest and fluids for me. 
How are you?

K4th hope the scan goes ok. Xx


----------



## Khatif

k4th said:


> Thanks wiggler & holly. Trying really hard not to panic. Have an emergency scan booked for the morning :(

I will think of you! Let us know what did they say. 
As far as I know a bit of bleeding doesn't mean anything bad immediately. Finger crossed


----------



## Feb4th2011

k4th- I'll keep everything crossed for you. My sister also spotted most of her pregnancy with my 5 year old nephew...

I'm so exhausted today... Anyone else just want to lay on the couch and watch Netflix all day? **YAWN**


----------



## Wiggler

Me too Feb! Just picked my son up so just counting down the hours until i can put all 3 kids to bed :D

My pelvis is hurting. Please don't be the SPD, I thought I had a few more weeks :cry:


----------



## Khatif

My husband find very difficult to coop with my mood. He expected me being very happy and jumping all around when we got our BFP. Now he is very concerned about me because I am not happy. I cannot be happy because I am dead scared of a mc...
Next to it I am getting very angry for every little thing he does. 
It is not easy to be a husband :)


----------



## Khatif

Hehe, I wanted this one in an other forum. Sorry.


----------



## LuvallmyH

I was so excited to go to my first appt today! I had so many emotions attached to it & I was going to beg for a scan to reassure myself. I get in there & the nurse has me pee in a cup. She tells me it's only a 'confirmation of pregnancy' appt, dips a stick in my pee & says "yup, you're pregnant! See you in 2 weeks."
:pop::pop::pop:
I did get to see the midwife & I complained about what a waste of time it was to drive over 40 minutes for that silly appt! I also told her about my anxiety and fears & she did set me up for a scan tomorrow morning at 9:00. 
:wacko:


----------



## Rach87

Luv what a waste of an appt! I would be upset too. Im pretty sure at 7 weeks you already know youre pregnant. Lol my OB just said your + hpt is our confirmation. Glad youre able to get in for a scan tomorrow. I have a scan tomorrow too! So excited!


----------



## LuvallmyH

Rach87 said:


> Luv what a waste of an appt! I would be upset too. Im pretty sure at 7 weeks you already know youre pregnant. Lol my OB just said your + hpt is our confirmation. Glad youre able to get in for a scan tomorrow. I have a scan tomorrow too! So excited!

Yeah! Lets compare happy updates & pics tomorrow!


----------



## TonyaG

Just got back from my scan, baby had a heartbeat of 129, I'm so relieved. I was measuring 4 days behind, but the nurse said not to worry about that, it could be late implantation (which also explains my low numbers too)
Going to keep my due date the same for now.


----------



## cdex67

So I just called the midwives office to ask what to expect at my first appointment tomorrow and literally cried when they told me no scan. I didn't cry on the phone, maybe I should have but I am so disappointed. She said they will schedule a dating scan tomorrow but I don't want to wait. I really wanted to announce on thanksgiving...I know I should wait until Christmas anyway :-/


----------



## hollyw79

cdex67 said:


> So I just called the midwives office to ask what to expect at my first appointment tomorrow and literally cried when they told me no scan. I didn't cry on the phone, maybe I should have but I am so disappointed. She said they will schedule a dating scan tomorrow but I don't want to wait. I really wanted to announce on thanksgiving...I know I should wait until Christmas anyway :-/

Same here and it SUCKS!!!!!! my first appointment isn't until Monday and then I have to wait to get an appointment for an ultrasound. Sighhhhhb


----------



## hollyw79

TonyaG said:


> Just got back from my scan, baby had a heartbeat of 129, I'm so relieved. I was measuring 4 days behind, but the nurse said not to worry about that, it could be late implantation (which also explains my low numbers too)
> Going to keep my due date the same for now.

That's awesome!!! :yipee:


----------



## JoyofMyLife

I hope your scan goes well k4th. A few of us on here have already had spotting and it turned out to be nothing. But I know that doesn't make it any less scary. Please keep us posted on the results. Hugs!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

I have an awful taste of metal in my mouth yack


----------



## Wiggler

I figured out the cramps. I am constipated. I have IBS type issues so normally the other way. 

Not been feeling as sick today and really worried. I'm taking the pelvic pain as a positive sign but I'm so scared. Every time I go to the loo I expect to see blood :(


----------



## Tasha

I think most of us feel that way Wriggler :hugs: I know I def do xx


----------



## Wiggler

:hugs: 

I'm having some cheapo tests delivered soon so I can check them for reassurance. I wish I knew my dates, it helped when I was pregnant with Sophie (getting past the MC dates), and I think it would help this time too.


----------



## jbk

What are you guys doing for nausea... this is the worst thing ever! It's basically debilitating :/


----------



## Rach87

Jbk mines not terrible but zofran helps and fresh air. When im up and moving about, like running errands, i dont notice it as much. Could be because im distracted, but i do think fresh air helps.


----------



## ajarvis

Khatif I work out 5-6 days a week. Combination of running, weights, and calisthenics. Tonight I am contemplating Jillian Michaels 30 day shred. Have never tried it. But I don't feel like driving to the gym :p I did 10k run on Sunday so no cardio today! 

Good luck at your appointments ladies! First appointments are generally a write off I find too. Mine's next week and not excited lol. Just going to be lots of talking. I've never had my pregnancies "confirmed" before. Since the dr. just do a pee test they've always not bothered since like you said by 7 weeks you generally know especially if you've booked an appt because of it...... 

Feeling pretty good here. Hungry so so hungry. SO coworker put it nicely - tired all the time cause we are busy turning food into humans :p I like that line lol


----------



## MamaBee413

My nausea has kicked in fierce in the last few days as well. Zofran was my best buddy with my other two pregnancies and I plan on calling the doctor tomorrow and asking for a script. I have my scan Wednesday (so excited because DH can go too), and my nurse appt on the 1st which will be blood draw and 'confirmation' (hopefully not after the ultrasound Wednesday), and then finally the doctor on the 16th. It does seem like the doctor's appts are so slow going at the beginning. One downside to finding out early, I suppose :)


----------



## countryblonde

Yeah I'm not looking forward to first appointment either.. It'll just be a make sure I'm all good and then book a dating ultrasound for probably like 10 weeks or something, that's what happened last time.... So I'm not getting my hopes up... I didn't even get a picture until 20 weeks last time around! 

Hope you are all doing well.. Nice to hear about good scans.. Can't wait to see little beans heartbeat!


----------



## hollyw79

I can't wait to see the heart beat too.. I think I'll be able to relax a bit more once I do!


----------



## Babygirl3289

OK I am having a lot of low back pain and some moderate cramping... has anyone else had the same???? It makes me nervous :(


----------



## hollyw79

yes, it's very normal! :hugs:


----------



## Babygirl3289

Thanks hollyw :) I just did not have any symptoms with my daughter.. So it's alarming to me!


----------



## JoyofMyLife

For the ladies experiencing nausea, I've heard that vitamin B6 helps tremendously. There are ladies on some of the pregnancy forums that swear by it.


----------



## hollyw79

Babygirl3289 said:


> Thanks hollyw :) I just did not have any symptoms with my daughter.. So it's alarming to me!

I've had cramping in EVERY single pregnancy. This is my 5th--- I have 3 babies and I had one miscarriage. There was cramping in all of them. Lower back pain has also been my biggest complaint of pregnancy too.. totally going to take advantage of that with my dh offering me a massage :haha: 

I'm sure it's just your uterus stretching out and making room for your little bean! :)


----------



## csto

Got the results of my second beta back today. 

I went from 73 on Thursday at 2p, to 232 on Saturday at 8a. :happydance:

I scheduled my first midwife appointment for the day after Christmas. We're announcing to family on Thursday! :D


----------



## cdex67

I don't know whether to feel really lucky or terrified ready about the nausea in this thread. I have had VERY little really. More today honestly than I've had the entire time so far. Who knows maybe I'll be the lucky one. It scares me though...


----------



## Livvy

Yay that I'm not the only one on team yellow! :) 

Khatif, December 17 is my birthday! And I have an appointment that day too. Hehe :) 

So tired today. So tired at work. So tired driving home. So tired thinking about work tomorrow. My job is stressful and physically exhausting as it is.


----------



## countryblonde

Cdex67 I had almost no morning sickness/nausea when I was pregnant with my son an feeling much the same right now. The initial shock to my body threw me off for about 5 days but other than the extreme exhaustion I mostly feel normal with the odd bought of nausea..


----------



## Medzi

JoyofMyLife said:


> For the ladies experiencing nausea, I've heard that vitamin B6 helps tremendously. There are ladies on some of the pregnancy forums that swear by it.

Thank you! I will be trying this for sure.

Cdex - I know SO many people who didn't have any. My sister had it horribly in 1 pregnancy but not for her other 2. I had it very bad with my first and am having the same with my second. Everyone is different. So hard not to feel worried but I'm sure all is good :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Going to try get an appointment today to confirm pregnancy n be able to get in with midwife really hope they can refer me to epau but doubt it just so scared that something will go wrong i had a scan in germany and she couldnt see anything so worroed incase its in wrong place etc


----------



## lucy1

My crazy ass dreams are getting out of control!

I was in some type of hunger games fantasy then I woke up to pee and the second dream was very vivid and very naughty :haha:

Only ever happens when I'm preggo!

I've woke up feeling stuffy, I hope I'm not coming down with a cold


----------



## Wiggler

:haha: Vivid pregnancy dreams are the best

Just got in from the school run and my pelvis is throbbing. I can't believe the SPD popped up so early! Looks like I get to put my feet up til July though :haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Doc at ten past 4


----------



## Wiggler

Hope it goes well hun :hugs:


----------



## Khatif

Ajarvis, unfortunately I am not as strong as you. My condition is very very bad right now and I did not move anything for 3 weeks due sickness.
Today I started again but very slowly only a very light 30 minutes workout. I don't dare to do more but I will rise the time and the intensity more to get back to shape. I love JM. I really do. She is the first person ever who made move and keep on moving. I never did any sporting before I met with her a year ago. Yes, 1 year ago! Until then I did not sport so I am a very beginner.

Today I started to look around for baby stuff. I am not gonna buy anything but I decide to leave the worry and the sadness behind. I am pregnant now if it does not stay I will be sad anyhow so I will try to enjoy it.


----------



## Feb4th2011

I've got my first appointment in a couple hours. I'm so excited for it lol... And I Know that nothing is gonna happen. Probably just get a blood req. and a quick chat! So happy to be at this point again... :flow:


----------



## KozmikKitten

cdex - I am not experiencing any MS either, and never did with my son. The only real difference for me now that I'm pregnant is that when I get hungry I have to eat RIGHT NOW or I start to feel sick to my stomach. I noticed when I woke up this morning that I felt a little sick, but I think its because I went to bed with an empty stomach. As soon as I ate breakfast it went away. So, no nausea or vomiting or even anything really close to it! Its nice, but I also do think its strange to not feel anything.

khat - I bought a couple little baby things yesterday. A store here is going out of business and baby/toddler clothes were all less than $1 a piece. I got my friend's toddler birthday gift clothes (3 pieces), a shirt for my son, and two baby things for less than $5. I love looking at baby things but of course will try not to spend too much until I know the gender! :)


----------



## BeautifulRose

Sorry it took so long to update But my on call never called so I went to the er and they did a scan and I had a healthy baby they wouldn't tell me the bpm but said it was healthy measured a day behind which kind of worries me and they said they saw a small sbh but I haven't had any bleeding at all so I'm kind of lost I go to my ob for another scan Dec 8th by birthday is Dec 7th :)


----------



## Khatif

BeautifulRose said:


> Sorry it took so long to update But my on call never called so I went to the er and they did a scan and I had a healthy baby they wouldn't tell me the bpm but said it was healthy measured a day behind which kind of worries me and they said they saw a small sbh but I haven't had any bleeding at all so I'm kind of lost I go to my ob for another scan Dec 8th by birthday is Dec 7th :)

Happy to hear that you are doing well.
Don't worry about being a day behind. They are still so small that measuring is not easy. It very well possible that next time the baby will be one day ahead :)


----------



## lozzy21

I'm out. Had some spotting last Wednesday, scan at epac on Thursday and could only see a sack measuring 4-5 weeks when it should have been more like 6-7. Had bloods done 

Thurs 591
Sat 622
Mon 573

Started bleeding Sunday night and they want more bloods taking tomorrow to make sure its coming down enough to rule out ectopic.


----------



## Khatif

lozzy21 said:


> I'm out. Had some spotting last Wednesday, scan at epac on Thursday and could only see a sack measuring 4-5 weeks when it should have been more like 6-7. Had bloods done
> 
> Thurs 591
> Sat 622
> Mon 573
> 
> Started bleeding Sunday night and they want more bloods taking tomorrow to make sure its coming down enough to rule out ectopic.

I am very sorry for your loss!


----------



## Rach87

Sorry to hear lozzy :cry: pray you heal well.


----------



## ajarvis

Khatif any exercise is good! I didn't do JM last night :p did some calf raises and squats and called it a night ha. Going out for some hill training tonight so I also didn't get up and go to the gym..... But at least I'm active 4-6 days a week. That's what I tell myself anyways :p

Good luck at your appointment feb4th2011!


----------



## sportysgirl

Glad all is well rose. 

So sorry Loz. X x


----------



## JoyofMyLife

I'm so sorry for your loss Lozzy!


----------



## Rach87

So many of us having scans/appts today!! Hope everyone comes back with super happy news! According to hcg i had 2 weeks ago i should be anywhere between 7.5-8.5 weeks. I'm hoping for 8.5 but I'm pretty sure that's just wishful thinking. I'll just be happy to finally know how far along I am.:dohh:


----------



## dan-o

I'm back from my scan! 
All looks good, little heart beating away. :cloud9: 
Next one 10th December!


----------



## Rach87

Great news dan-o! How far along are you?


----------



## Khatif

Excellent news Dan-o! I am happy for you


----------



## Wiggler

So sorry Lozzy :hugs:

Aww lovely news Dan-o!!

I haven't even booked my first appointment yet, will get that done in the next few weeks :haha:


----------



## sportysgirl

dan-o said:


> I'm back from my scan!
> All looks good, little heart beating away. :cloud9:
> Next one 10th December!

That's excellent news! :happydance:


----------



## ajarvis

Sorry for your loss Lozzy!

Glad you had a good scan Dan-o :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

I have a scan at epau on monday morning


----------



## dan-o

Thanks ladies! :hugs: 
I'm a whole 5w6d rach! Wasn't expecting to see hb, but got lucky! :D


----------



## dan-o

lozzy21 said:


> I'm out. Had some spotting last Wednesday, scan at epac on Thursday and could only see a sack measuring 4-5 weeks when it should have been more like 6-7. Had bloods done
> 
> Thurs 591
> Sat 622
> Mon 573
> 
> Started bleeding Sunday night and they want more bloods taking tomorrow to make sure its coming down enough to rule out ectopic.

Oh lozzy, I missed this hun. I'm so sorry for your loss. :hugs:


----------



## LuvallmyH

Yeah dan-o!!!
Afm:The us tech in my ob office is the most compassionate wonderful woman! The baby measures 7w, my estimate was 7w 2d & by lmp 7w 5d. She changed my edd to 7/14. All that was fine. I could immediately see a heartbeat! It was 143! She said that was a perfect and Very Strong heartbeat for 7w. Everything else measured fine, yolk sac & such. She did tell me I had a pocket of blood and showed it to me. It isn't interfering at all with baby & she said will most likely work it's way out. She could not stress enough that if I have some bleeding DO NOT panic. It's got to go somewhere. I am so relieved! She said she can't tell me how many women have that small bleed, it's so very common. I go back in 2 weeks for my first official appt. They will also schedule my 12w scan. So it's all good news!

The bleed is the big black space on the right.


----------



## hollyw79

lozzy21 said:


> I'm out. Had some spotting last Wednesday, scan at epac on Thursday and could only see a sack measuring 4-5 weeks when it should have been more like 6-7. Had bloods done
> 
> Thurs 591
> Sat 622
> Mon 573
> 
> Started bleeding Sunday night and they want more bloods taking tomorrow to make sure its coming down enough to rule out ectopic.

I'm so incredibly sorry :nope:


----------



## hollyw79

yay for awesome scans!! 

I am praying when I have mine in a week or 2 that all is well!


----------



## LuvallmyH

I'm sorry lozzy21. :hugs:


----------



## dan-o

Congrats luvallmy!!!! I've had SCH's a few times, one of those was with ds2. I bled heavy 12-14w (very scarey!) then spotted on and off. By 20w it was no longer visible. Just take it easy and you should be fine x


----------



## Tasha

I'm so very sorry lozzy.

So pleased for you girls who've had great scans today


----------



## Tasha

I'm really worried today, had to take painkillers for backache and thigh pain.


----------



## dan-o

Hoping it's just random muscle pain Tasha. :hugs: I've had that a few times now. 
I wish it was Friday now so you could get your scan. I hate the waits between scans, they drag so bad! X


----------



## k4th

So sorry to hear about your loss lozzy.


----------



## k4th

After my bleed yesterday I had a scan at EPAU today & everything looked ok. They couldn't find any bleeding/blood on the scan. And I got to see a tiny sac & yolk. Have another scan booked on 11th December to make sure it's all ok!

:)


----------



## sammynashley

Lozzy- I'm so sorry! :hugs:

Dan-o- glad your scan went well! 

Afm- last week I had blood tests done for my thyroid and liver and kidney function, because the doctor suspects I may have obstetric cholestasis :( well I called to get the results this morning expecting to say all clear but nope! The doctor wants to seee as something's shown up and it's important but I have to wait until Thursday :( I'm really worried now. I had my thyroid checked 3months ago and everything was fine so not really sure what to think.


----------



## Medzi

So so sorry Lozzy :(

Happy to hear about all the happy scans! Good luck everyone else with their appointments today!

Khatif - good plan! Try to enjoy pregnancy! It is hard not to worry but it's not good!


----------



## BeautifulRose

I am so excited for thanksgiving! I just want to eat eat eat lol tomorrow I'm going to my daughters dad's family's house because they all still love me lol And Thursday I'm going to my moms &#128523;&#128523; bring on the turkey. !!!!


----------



## sportysgirl

Tasha I hope the pain eases.

Luv and K4th glad the scans went well :happy dance:

Sammy I hope your appointment with the doctor goes ok. :hugs:


----------



## Medzi

Hope the appointment goes OK Sammynashley. I have kidney disease so am constantly monitored. Ive already had had 3 appointments and a scan and I'm only 9 weeks tomorrow. I'm sure you'll be in good hands. High risk pregnancies are scary... But can be OK! Keep us posted!!


----------



## ajarvis

Congrats luvallmy! Sounds like a fabulous appointment! I'll update your due date on the first page! 

AFM I am hit with the worst Morning sickness yet this afternoon. Here I am stuck at work :( with run club coming up after. Ewwww. hopefully this passes at some point!


----------



## TonyaG

I have been feeling awful too, I haven't thrown up, but I feel on the verge almost all day. I'm exhausted, I feel like this baby is sucking the life right out of me!!!!!
DH is not very sympathetic, although I'm wondering if that's more my interpretation right now, as I'm a mental mess!


----------



## ajarvis

Ha I'm a mental mess too Tonya! Much more so this time than the last 2! My SO keeps asking if I'll go back to normal once the baby comes out :p we're only 8 weeks in! Hahahaha


----------



## TonyaG

At least I'm not alone!!
Did you notice a difference between boys and girls, I have a son and felt "normal" most of the time, so maybe this is a girl sucking the life right out of me!


----------



## ajarvis

I have two boys and the beginning of this pregnancy is definitely different than theirs! But I'm also quite a bit older so we shall see...


----------



## Baby_Dreams

I feel pretty much the same as I did with DD so maybe I'm having another girl. Hope your sickness goes soon xx


----------



## TonyaG

I'm old too!


----------



## LuvallmyH

TonyaG said:


> I'm old too!

Me too! ^^^


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Congratulations on the great scans dan-o and luvallmy!

I'm old too, especially for having my first. I'm 33 and my mom also had me at 33 and I swore I would never have kids when I was that old lol! It's funny how things change when you get older. I still feel like a spring chicken & I'm totally ready to be a mommy now so I guess everything happens for a reason. :)


----------



## TonyaG

I was 35 when I had my son, and I will be 37 for this one :(


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

LOL, i'm almost 37....this is my first.


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Ok, now I don't feel so old lol! J/K :)

Honestly, I think it's the new norm to have kids in your 30s now. Pretty much all of my friends that grew up with are just having their first or second kid now so it definitely seems like times have changed from when our parents had us. When I was growing up I always had the oldest parents, but now there will be several of us in our 50s when our kids graduate high school! :)


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

I waited until I had a stable job, finished grad school...then needed a new man. ROTFL

Got it all right this time!


----------



## Rach87

Scan went great!! Saw my little bubbys heart flickering away at 160 bpm. Measuring a couple days ahead at 7w2d. My new due date is july 12. Sorry medzi to abandon you on the 1st :( 
Congrats to the other great scans!!


----------



## BeautifulRose

I'm 23 had my DD at 20 ... Guess I'm the baby of the group lol . I've always been told I was an old soul though


----------



## Tasha

I'm 29, had my first at 18, second at 20, third and fourth at 22, fifth at 25 x


----------



## Feb4th2011

I'm so sorry for your loss Lozzy... :flow:


----------



## Babygirl3289

I am 25, had my first at 19.


----------



## cdex67

I'm 23 :) 

Had my first appt with the midwife today. She put me at 8+5 based on lmp but im almost positive im behind that. Dating scan is booked for next Tuesday at 3. She wanted it sooner but I really want DH to be there and he can't make it sooner than that. I haven't seen my work schedule yet for next week so I'm sure there will be a conflict and I'll have to reschedule.

I am just exhausted today. Had to get up an hour early, pick a client up at 7:45, take them to work, go to another clients job and work with them until 1:30, physical therapy at 2 and midwife at 3. I was at the midwives office for almost 2 hours. Ugh didn't eat lunch so was super nauseous. Did dishes, started laundry. Finally just ate dinner and feeling better. Sigh... now to fold laundry and FINALLY relax. 

Sorry for the essay...ha.


----------



## Feb4th2011

Dr appointment went well, nothing exciting. She asked if I wanted the downs testing done this time around. ( I didn't last time) and gave me my blood req that I was expecting. I got my next ultrasound date!!! It's Dec 9th I should be 9weeks 3 days. Wish I could fast forward 2 weeks! Next Dr appointment is Chrristmas eve! 

I'm 31 DH is 33  I had DS when I was 29!

I applied to get a midwife... Ill find out by the end of Decemeber if I'll get one. There are only 5 in a city of 300,000.... So annoying.


----------



## jumpingo

Feb4th2011 said:


> Dr appointment went well, nothing exciting. She asked if I wanted the downs testing done this time around. ( I didn't last time) and gave me my blood req that I was expecting. I got my next ultrasound date!!! It's Dec 9th I should be 9weeks 3 days. Wish I could fast forward 2 weeks! Next Dr appointment is Chrristmas eve!

i am curious about testing...what is everyone else doing? 

my husband and i just sort of figured we wouldn't, and i asked the nurse if most people get it done, and she said most do. for downs, and cystic fibrosis...pros? cons? thoughts either way from anyone?


----------



## TonyaG

I had it done, I asked my doctor the same thing and although if something was wrong we would not terminate, she said most people just like to be mentally prepared. 
I will have it done again this time.


----------



## cdex67

I think I will be getting it done solely to prepare myself. I would never terminate due to that but I think it would definitely be a big emotional hit and we would need time to prepare.


----------



## countryblonde

I never had it done last time and don't think I will this time either, it makes no difference to me and sometimes the give you a chance if a problem and it tine out to be nothing(I know someone that it happened to)
So for me it just a wait and see I will love my baby and won't spend half my pregnant worrying what if.

27 here, and I had ds when I was 26! Big age range in this group, so nice!

Loving hearing about all the appointments and scans, can't wait for mine and I don't even have one booked yet!


----------



## jbk

Im almost 27 (December 16th)... had my son when I was two weeks shy of 22. Have my first appt tomorrow


----------



## Babygirl3289

Question- has anyone in a previous pregnancy, taken medications that were a class C for pregnancy safety - and found out they were pregnant while on that medication and had to taper off of it? I am currently doing that, I am just worried about birth defects.. I am 4 weeks and 5 days I think .. roughly.


----------



## Livvy

Lozzy :hugs: so sorry hun. 

Ok, I'm a little worried. At my scan last week the ultrasound tech said everything was fine, however my nurse practitioner just called me and left a voicemail while I was at work and said to call her back tomorrow to discuss my scan results. Um, yikes??


----------



## jumpingo

Babygirl3289 said:


> Question- has anyone in a previous pregnancy, taken medications that were a class C for pregnancy safety - and found out they were pregnant while on that medication and had to taper off of it? I am currently doing that, I am just worried about birth defects.. I am 4 weeks and 5 days I think .. roughly.

i don't have any experience, but i would say that you know fairly early, which gives you a bit more time to taper off, right? lots of women don't know they are pregnant and drink and smoke until week 6, so you've at least got a head start, i would think.:shrug: probably worth a phone call to the doctor that prescribed the meds though.:thumbup:


----------



## Babygirl3289

Thank you jumpingo! 

I tried calling and they said that its probably not good but they were going to call back to see if there was something safer but still haven't received a call :( And I cant ask my OB/GYN as I haven't seen her yet and I am a new patient, so they wont give medical advice to an non-established patient even though my appointment is scheduled for the 18th.


----------



## hollyw79

Babygirl3289 said:


> Thank you jumpingo!
> 
> I tried calling and they said that its probably not good but they were going to call back to see if there was something safer but still haven't received a call :( And I cant ask my OB/GYN as I haven't seen her yet and I am a new patient, so they wont give medical advice to an non-established patient even though my appointment is scheduled for the 18th.

can you call your primary doctor while you're waiting to be seen? my primary ordered me labs to have my betas checked while I'm waiting to see the OB next week. They might be able to at least give you SOME form of counsel :hugs:


----------



## Feb4th2011

I really don't think we are going to do the testing. I'm still deciding. The rate of false positives are really high... I've seen friends go through hell over these tests to find out they have a healthy baby. And it's my understanding if you do get a positive they will want to do an amino... Which carries the risk of a m/c. I also read sometimes people are given false negatives. I'm gonna do some more reading and talk with hubby. It would be nice to be able to mentally prepare if something did happen...


----------



## csto

I doubt we will do the testing. I think our risk factors are fairly low. I'm 25, hubby is 28. No family history of any hereditary diseases, no history of downs syndrome, CF, etc. It wouldn't change anything even if we did find out, so I don't think we'll do it.


----------



## Rach87

I'm 27, dh is 31. Wont be having any testing. Just unnecessary worry when the results wont change anything.

Also first actual OB appt is in 3 weeks where I'll get another scan and talk with the doctor and nurse. So excited. I'll be about 10w4 days then.


----------



## Khatif

Babygirl3289, I don't have the same experience because I stopped my med before getting pregnant. I am not sure what kind of medication you take but if it is anything related to mental health than you may have to take it now since stopping can cause more harm to the baby then taking it. 
Form it also was a big question if I can stop my antidepressant or I have to take it during pregnancy as well. 
I hope it will be fine!


I am 33 and my husband 37m our son is now 5. Originally I wanted to get pregnant 1-2 years after my son was born but my depression did change the plan.

We did test with my previous pregnancy and I think we will do now as well.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Babygirl3289 said:


> Question- has anyone in a previous pregnancy, taken medications that were a class C for pregnancy safety - and found out they were pregnant while on that medication and had to taper off of it? I am currently doing that, I am just worried about birth defects.. I am 4 weeks and 5 days I think .. roughly.

I take metformin for pcos and stoped my diclofenac the moment i found out i was pregnant just have to deal with sore joints lol the metformin i refuse to stop due to reasearch i have found that links to problems in my pregnancy with lena


----------



## Keyval

Hi ladies . Haven't been on in a while . Have been admitted to hospital as I'm severely dehydrated and have an infection . I had been so sick last 2 weeks couldn't even keep water down . 3 bags of fluid later and I feel much better . Will probably be kept in longer due to infection though . I got a scan and got to see my little bean and see the heartbeat which made me super happy :)


----------



## j_d_mommy

Sorry Ladies I have been MIA...I have been completely wiped out. Oh where to start.

I had my first OB appointment yesterday and my OB said everything looked great for 7 weeks and 5 days saw heartbeat and went on my merry way. 

well today I was rearended at a red light and shortly after I started having pretty intense lower abdominal and back pain followed by lots of vomiting, my shoulder also hurt( I think from the seat belt) SO and I decided it was best to go to ER and get checked out and make sure baby was okay. was given Tylenol and fluids and an ultrasound was ordered. during ultrasound the tech asked me what my doctors said about this pregnancy told her that ob says everything looks great for 7w5d. and she said did she say anything else? I was freaking out thinking she couldnt find the heart beat, she turns the screen and says you have two babies growing in their...you didnt know. asked me when I had my dating scan and told her yesterday, her jaw dropped in surpise. So ladies I am having TWINS....OMG
 



Attached Files:







Twins first picture.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## sammynashley

Livvy- hope everything goes ok with the practitioner!

I had downs screening for DS & DD, it's pretty simple they take a measurement from the nuchal fold at the back of the neck, and a blood sample from yourself and compare them and give you a result. I'll be having downs screening for this baby too.

I've been a bit cheeky this morning and made a docs appointment to try and get my blood results sooner, don't think I can wait another day it's really worrying me!! My appointments In 2hours.


----------



## Wiggler

keyval - :hugs: :hugs: Glad the fluids have helped, hope the infection is sorted out soon. Hope the scan goes well! :)

j_d_mommy - Wow that is so exciting! Love the scan pic! Bet you are in shock :D



I didn't have the screening with my oldest. I did with my youngest, not having it means no 12 week scan and I really wanted the scan :haha:

Everyone is already having scans and appointments and I haven't even booked in with the GP yet :rofl: 

I am feeling very organised at the moment, I have picked out everything I am buying for baby, just need Xmas and 12 week scan out of the way now :haha:


----------



## Khatif

Omg JDmommy. What a news! Congratulation on the babies :)


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Wow JD Mommy have your symptoms been worse do you think? x


----------



## Tasha

Congratulations on the twins!

I will be getting testing purely because some things require immediate help at birth, so if that were the case there would be paeds etc in the room x


----------



## dan-o

j_d_mommy said:


> Sorry Ladies I have been MIA...I have been completely wiped out. Oh where to start.
> 
> I had my first OB appointment yesterday and my OB said everything looked great for 7 weeks and 5 days saw heartbeat and went on my merry way.
> 
> well today I was rearended at a red light and shortly after I started having pretty intense lower abdominal and back pain followed by lots of vomiting, my shoulder also hurt( I think from the seat belt) SO and I decided it was best to go to ER and get checked out and make sure baby was okay. was given Tylenol and fluids and an ultrasound was ordered. during ultrasound the tech asked me what my doctors said about this pregnancy told her that ob says everything looks great for 7w5d. and she said did she say anything else? I was freaking out thinking she couldnt find the heart beat, she turns the screen and says you have two babies growing in their...you didnt know. asked me when I had my dating scan and told her yesterday, her jaw dropped in surpise. So ladies I am having TWINS....OMG

Oh wow, sorry you were in a car accident but omg at the hiding twin!! Congratulations!! Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## csto

Congrats on twins!


----------



## dan-o

Tasha said:


> Congratulations on the twins!
> 
> I will be getting testing purely because some things require immediate help at birth, so if that were the case there would be paeds etc in the room x

Same here, the outcome of the NT/combined test is irrelevant to me, I just want to know. Im on the books for a cvs/amnio this time as well (due to age and reason for my last loss) not sure if I want that or not, it's scarey! :wacko:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

So anxiouse today my last mc was at this poiny 5 +5


----------



## dan-o

:hug: whisper, hope everything goes perfect this time xx


----------



## Wiggler

Try not to worry hun :hugs:


----------



## sammynashley

Congrats on the twins! Bet that was a shock!

Thinking of you whisper!

Went to the doctors and they couldn't give me my results :( they're sitting in another doctors inbox...frustrating so should find out tomorrow.

Feeling so tired today and hungry but can't put my finger on what I want to eat.


----------



## Feb4th2011

DJ mommy! That's an unreal surprise! Congratulations are you feeling okay after the accident?
Whisper I hope the next few days go by quickly for you!


----------



## Tasha

Dano, research is all I can say. Does your care provider offer the chance to have it later? I think that's what I would do if I needed an amnio. My reason is that if I was say 32 weeks then it would be miscarriage but early labour which they could help with and baby had a good chance of survival. I think I would at least wait until after an anomaly scan as then the soft markers would be picked up. These are just my general thoughts though, there is no right and wrong but don't let any body push you into anything you're not comfortable with?

Whisper :hugs: the comparable time is tough.

Sammy I hope you hear soon.

Can't remember what else? Any appointments today or tomorrow? If so good luck xx


----------



## MamaBee413

What great news on the twins! I hope you aren't too sore from the accident and that you can get some rest today! 

Whisper, I'm sure it is unnerving. Thinking about you today :hugs:

All of these scan photos have me excited for today's scan. I have an appt in 3 hours for mine. Then I have to figure out when to tell the kids and family. My pregnant sis in law keeps texting me about the baby keeping her up at night and I just want to chime in with a sympathy text, but we aren't ready to share yet.


----------



## Tasha

Good luck today. 

Christmas might be a nice time to share x


----------



## Wiggler

Mamabee - Have you figured out how you are telling your kids yet?

I'm so excited to tell my 3 but I'm going to hold it off until we know if baby is a boy or girl.


----------



## MamaBee413

Wiggler said:


> Mamabee - Have you figured out how you are telling your kids yet?
> 
> I'm so excited to tell my 3 but I'm going to hold it off until we know if baby is a boy or girl.

I'm most excited to tell them over anyone else. They've been asking for a sibling for so long. It has been hard to not let it slip as they want to cuddle and my breasts hurt or I'm too tired to do things, etc. I don't know if I can wait much longer. I'm hoping because they are older that they can handle the long wait until July (they will be 8 and 10 in January)

I told them we were going to do a new thanksgiving tradition. I've made a turkey and we will place feathers with things we are thankful for written on them into the turkey. I'm going to assign each person a color and at the end slip one in as my youngest's that will read that he is thankful to be a big brother at last. I can't wait to see their reaction as they figure it out. I'll definitely video it! 
https://www.parents.com/holiday/thanksgiving/crafts/simple-thanksgiving-day-crafts/


----------



## Wiggler

Awww I love that idea, sooo cute!!!

My 3 are a lot younger so not much patience :haha:


----------



## Khatif

Oh girls. I am bloated very much. I look like a 4 months pregnant :(
And it is very uncomfortable. Can I do anything with it?


----------



## ajarvis

Rach I'll update your due date!

BeautifulRose I had my first at 23, 2nd at 26, now 32 I'll be! I wanted all these kids out of the house before I was 50 :p

jumpingo - I'm doing the nuchal testing, and blood work, but not the maternal serum screening. I'm pretty sure I've done the nuchal testing every pregnancy as it's just standard. Then the next one is the anatomy heart etc. scan at 20 weeks and that's it. I won't do the glucose test unless SO makes an absolutely HUGE deal about it lol

Awe Keyval! Hope you feel better soon! Glad the hospital is able to help!

OMG J_D Mommy! What a thing to not tell you! Twins. I have no idea how I'd feel about that lol. Kinda cool to have 2 at once but I don't know! Are you guys excited? Scared? Both? :p

Wiggler - Don't worry I haven't had an initial appt. yet either lol. Dec 5th for me.


----------



## lucy1

I caved and rang the epau about my random apotting. They won't scan before 6 weeks so I'm going at 8.30am Friday morning.

I think I ovulated day 15 so technically I think I'll be 5w6d so terrified they won't see anything


----------



## Tasha

Peppermint tea is good for bloating, gas and nausea. Safe in early pregnancy. One to two cups a day xx


----------



## KozmikKitten

j_d that is amazingly awesome news about twins! Cant believe they didnt see that at the first scan! Ha! Two babies at once, I'd just about die!


----------



## sammynashley

Khatif- I heard peppermint tea is meant to help with bloating.


----------



## Medzi

Rach87 said:


> Scan went great!! Saw my little bubbys heart flickering away at 160 bpm. Measuring a couple days ahead at 7w2d. My new due date is july 12. Sorry medzi to abandon you on the 1st :(
> Congrats to the other great scans!!

Awww! But glad all is good!! :winkwink:

Jd congrats on the twins!! I've been waiting for some twins in this group! How exciting!

Keyval - glad you are on the mend! 

Livvy - hope all goes ok! Maybe just their practice to discuss?

Khatif - I don't know - I've been major bloated too :( Going to try peppermint tea as others have suggested :)

AFM - I'm 31 on December 20. DH is 32. I was 29 when I had our son. We are also doing to screening, our appointment is on Dec 19. I just do it to know and to make any preparations. They check a lot of other things during that ultrasound too, and I like getting a chance to see the baby.


----------



## Livvy

JD congrats!!! Oh my gosh, DH keeps hinting at twins but I know he doesn't understand how exhausting that would be! 

Congrats everyone on the scans!! :) we are driving to NY today and will announce to hubby's family tomorrow. I'm excited but nervous. The practitioner called back and said baby is fine but I have a cyst on my ovary which may be causing my back pain.


----------



## dan-o

I'm ancient compared to you lot then. 38 after xmas :dohh:


----------



## dan-o

lucy1 said:


> I caved and rang the epau about my random apotting. They won't scan before 6 weeks so I'm going at 8.30am Friday morning.
> 
> I think I ovulated day 15 so technically I think I'll be 5w6d so terrified they won't see anything

Lucy you may do! Thats right on the cusp of the heartbeat being visible x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

dan-o said:


> lucy1 said:
> 
> 
> I caved and rang the epau about my random apotting. They won't scan before 6 weeks so I'm going at 8.30am Friday morning.
> 
> I think I ovulated day 15 so technically I think I'll be 5w6d so terrified they won't see anything
> 
> Lucy you may do! Thats right on the cusp of the heartbeat being visible xClick to expand...

You should see something lucy this was my daughter now at 5 weeks and 2 days
 



Attached Files:







563946_10151040262844518_1581786736_n.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 15


----------



## ajarvis

Good luck Lucy! You're on the in between stage of seeing a heartbeat so hopefully you do!


----------



## Babygirl3289

Anyone having any anxiety? Any good ways to deal with it? I am having terrible anxiety and can't take my medication :(


----------



## Medzi

Happy is all OK with the baby Livvy! Sorry about the cyst and back pain though. 

Babygirl - do you meditate? There is a great app called Headspace you should look into!


----------



## Babygirl3289

Medzi said:


> Happy is all OK with the baby Livvy! Sorry about the cyst and back pain though.
> 
> Babygirl - do you meditate? There is a great app called Headspace you should look into!


Medzi - No I haven't ! I will look into that ! I heard omega 3's and folic acid help also. I am taking prenatal's and it has folic acid in it so maybe I will start the omega 3's too!


----------



## Medzi

My DH takes omegas and finds it help him :)


----------



## csto

I am feeling so nauseated today. I know it's a good sign but it still kind of sucks. haha.


----------



## Babygirl3289

Medzi said:


> My DH takes omegas and finds it help him :)

I hope it will work for me! 

That's safe to take during pregnancy right?


----------



## jbk

For my anxiety, I find walking and being outside to be a good anxiety reliever.


----------



## Babygirl3289

jbk said:


> For my anxiety, I find walking and being outside to be a good anxiety reliever.

I feel that would help me too! I wish I didn't work so much :(


----------



## jbk

Had my appointment this morning. My cervix is s little inflamed, so I had to take a dose of abx. I have my first scan on Tuesday! I can't wait :) she gave me some zofran for my nausea.I really hope it helps!


----------



## Medzi

jbk said:


> Had my appointment this morning. My cervix is s little inflamed, so I had to take a dose of abx. I have my first scan on Tuesday! I can't wait :) she gave me some zofran for my nausea.I really hope it helps!

Hope it helps! I was given diclectin but I'm finding it isn't working at all :sick: My doctor says I can try Zantac and that might help relieve some queasiness. :shrug:

Babgirl - I'm not sure about omegas actually... maybe ask doctor but I would think so...


----------



## MamaBee413

Babygirl, are you a music fan? It is known to lower blood pressure and I know it always helps me. 

I had my scan today and am measuring right on target. She says that I have a cyst on my right ovary. Heartbeat was 150. I can't wait to tell my kids tomorrow!
 



Attached Files:







2014-11-26 20.59.19.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 11









2014-11-26 21.00.06.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 8


----------



## hollyw79

aww what a beautiful scan picture! :cloud9:


----------



## Medzi

Aw!


----------



## heaveneats

Well after puking yesterday after almost every meal, today I haven't really been queasy at all and now I'm worried! Ugh I hate first tri


----------



## Rach87

Mamabee that scan is awesome!


----------



## Tasha

Yay Mama, congrats!

:hugs: heaveneats, first tri is hard.

Babgirl omega 3 is safe, just make sure you don't get tablets that have multiple things in which includes cod liver oil, as CLO isn't safe in pregnancy (it has vitamin A in it an we are not suppose to take that).


----------



## Khatif

Good morning,

I am taking omega 3 because it is also good against depression. Walking, meditation or even yoga can help you. I don't think you need to do too much but maybe 15-20 minutes per day can help already. You can find a lot of video's on the youtube.
Are you also going to therapy, I think that can help you great time. And sorry if I asked too much.


----------



## ajarvis

running is my destress mechanism for sure! Always feel great after!

Good luck at your scan jbk! Less than a week away!

AFM Ladies new goal. NO Donuts! good lord. NO chocolate. I swear pregnancy is the only time I crave that crap. So starting today. Day 1. No junk :p if I can quit smoking like nothing this should be easy....


----------



## CertifiedOreo

Need to catch up here! Been busy with school and what not...and not feeling the best :/ happy thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## Tasha

Happy thanks giving to all of you celebrating today x


----------



## Starlight34

I'm having a July baby! :baby: I'm due around July 5th. This is my first child. Hello to all the fellow July baby mommas :flower:


----------



## Tasha

Welcome starlight x


----------



## lucy1

Got the shock of my life at 2pm went to the toilet and wiped to a huge streak of bright red like a period. I thought to myself 'this is it' and it's now 3.5 hours later and nothing. No spotting not even a dab of brown blood.

So since last Thursday I think I've had every colour of the rainbow but had held on to ththe fact there hadn't been any period type blood.

Can't wait for my scan to find out if something's going on like a sch.

I just feel like giving up on TTC as a whole. It's just never going to be smooth sailing for me :(


----------



## Tasha

:hugs: lucy. How far away is your scan now?


----------



## lucy1

Tomorrow morning at 8.30 so not far away at all.

To make it worse we visited our friends to meet their 8 week old tonight and he was just so beautiful. I want that.


----------



## Tasha

Ahhhh, not too long to wait then. It's hard though isn't it? Feeling that tomorrow could change everything one way or another.

My scan is at 9.20am tomorrow, I will be thinking of you x


----------



## Bubbles1088

Finally joining you ladies! I'm due July 14th according to LMP. :)


----------



## babyvaughan

I'm due July 16th based off LMP but I know the day I conceived :) Baby and heartbeat were seen Monday at a early scan!


----------



## auntiesarah25

Happy Thanksgiving all! I am due July 1st with baby #2. My dd was just born March 6 of this year. Both were unplanned! But very welcome. I will be getting my tubes tied after this delivery. I was induced at 37 weeks thanks to pre-e. I'm scared to get it again but I'm also scared to go into labor naturally. Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## heaveneats

Lucy sorry you had a scare, I had one too today, went to get my hair done but had to run to the bathroom before, well I had a bowel movement sorry tmi and then wiped and saw a tiny blood spot, I almost cried. But have had nothing since. They moved my scan date up though so I hope it was just from my bm since I put toilet paper up there and got nothing. Today I'll be a nervous wreck all day


----------



## Khatif

lucy1 said:


> Tomorrow morning at 8.30 so not far away at all.
> 
> To make it worse we visited our friends to meet their 8 week old tonight and he was just so beautiful. I want that.

Finger crossed for you!


----------



## dan-o

Happy thanksgiving ladies.

Good luck for your morning scans tomorrow Lucy and Tasha xxx

I made myself a lovely big salad, ate one mouthful and that was it. I just couldn't swallow it. All gone in the bin now. :sick: 
Ended up eating a couple of potato wedges and a poached egg I'd made for the kids! Not sure if that's sitting right either!


----------



## Tasha

:hugs: heaven.

Dano, that's rubbish but good iykwim!?! I'm fine with any food atm but drinking anything is difficult as it makes me feel sick. It's a new one for me.


----------



## Medzi

Good luck to everyone with scans coming up right away! 

Welcome to the new ladies!

I'm exhausted today. Time for a nap - hopefully my little guys decides it will be a long one.


----------



## Livvy

Happy thanksgiving everyone :) we announce to DH's family today and I am soooo nervous... Especially since his cousin and his wife have been married a lot longer than we have and don't have kids. I think they'll think we're crazy! Also a little nervous cuz I'm only 8+5 so anything could happen still, but we don't see his side very often-- last time was in July-- and we wanted to announce in person.


----------



## ajarvis

Congratulations and welcome ladies!! Happy and Healthy 9 Months to you :)


----------



## sportysgirl

Starlight, baby Vaughan, auntie sarah and bubbles welcome! 

Tasha and Lucy hope your scans go well in the morning. 

Big hugs heavens! 

Been to an appointment today with the consultant. It was suppose to be a follow up from my hysteroscopy!

She has decided to put me on to baby aspirin once a day.

She also did a scan and we got to see the gestational sac, the fetal pole beating away and a yolk sac! My lining is also nice and thick We are so happy right now!!!!:happydance:


----------



## heaveneats

Well as gross as it is the blood I'm almost positive is from the BM it happened again and hurt like hell. I'm still keeping my early scan though and monitoring everything still


----------



## dan-o

Fantastic news sportysgirl!!!!


----------



## ajarvis

Good news Sportysgirl!!

Heaveneats hope you feel better soon! Hope you have a great scan :)


----------



## Rach87

Welcome to all the new mamas!! Yay more babies!


----------



## Babygirl3289

Mama bee- congrats on the scan! That's awesome! Did doc say the cyst is ok?

Khatif- thank you for the ideas! I haven't had any therapy but i am
Going to bring it up with my Ob doc when I go to my appointment which is 3 weeks away! Feels like a lifetime ! 

I'm going to start doing yoga at home :)


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Ladies I booked a private scan on Saturday I couldn't wait 5 weeks I'm going crazy xx


----------



## lola33

Hi ladies !
I was invited to join here, if you don't mind having me around !
I'm due July 6th, with 1st baby. I'm 35 year old, I'm french, married with an American. Got my 1st scan tuesday and heard the heartbeat! Didn't announce to anyone yet... but it's very hard !! I want people to know !


----------



## Khatif

lola33 said:


> Hi ladies !
> I was invited to join here, if you don't mind having me around !
> I'm due July 6th, with 1st baby. I'm 35 year old, I'm french, married with an American. Got my 1st scan tuesday and heard the heartbeat! Didn't announce to anyone yet... but it's very hard !! I want people to know !

Welcome and congratulations!


----------



## csto

We announced to our families today. :) I thought my mom was going to hyperventilate she was so happy. haha.


----------



## Tasha

Welcome to the new girls.

Congrats on the good scans yesterday.

Good luck to those having scans today.

I had mine, we have a beautiful little baby and a strong heartbeat. I keep crying, it's been such a long road to even get this far. So happy right now.


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Brill news Tasha xx


----------



## lucy1

Well I have a little 3mm grain of rice with a heart flicker! I'm so shocked I just wasn't expecting it. It's in my right horn which looks like my smaller horn (I have a bicornuate uterus) so they're arranging a consultant scan for me which they said to expect in 3 weeksish.

I'm really in shock


----------



## sportysgirl

Great news on the scans ladies!

Welcome Lola. x


----------



## dan-o

Tasha said:


> Welcome to the new girls.
> 
> Congrats on the good scans yesterday.
> 
> Good luck to those having scans today.
> 
> I had mine, we have a beautiful little baby and a strong heartbeat. I keep crying, it's been such a long road to even get this far. So happy right now.

Tasha I've been checking all morning for your update!! 
So over the moon for you! :wohoo: :yipee::wohoo:
:cloud9: xxx


----------



## dan-o

lucy1 said:


> Well I have a little 3mm grain of rice with a heart flicker! I'm so shocked I just wasn't expecting it. It's in my right horn which looks like my smaller horn (I have a bicornuate uterus) so they're arranging a consultant scan for me which they said to expect in 3 weeksish.
> 
> I'm really in shock

Congrats on the fab scan Lucy! Roll on 3 weeks for the next one then! X


----------



## hollyw79

So great to read happy updates!! :)


----------



## Khatif

Great news Lucy! I am happy for you.


----------



## countryblonde

Congrats girls on the good scans!! Gets me so antsy for mine! 

I was totally having a nervous day yesterday... I have barely any symptoms just like with ds, which just makes me so nervous that little bean is still growing strong in there... Feeling a little more positive today but it's so hard sometimes... 
I have my first prenatal appointment today so hopefully have a scan booked!


----------



## Wiggler

Lovely to read all these happy updates <3


----------



## AndiAmsterdam

Hi all! Can I join your group?!

I am due likely on July 18th (haven't had a proper first appointment yet, so basing the date on LMP). This will be my first baby.

I am so excited!


----------



## Keyval

Hi ladies . Strangest thing happening this morning . I can feel movement like little kicks in my belly . It's far too early right ? It's Def not wind as I suffer with wind and know what's that's like and it's not the blood flow or a pulse beat that I'm feeling either . This movement is like random little kicks I can even see it happening on my right side of my belly . Feels and looks like little kicks haha am i going crazy . Is visible to other people too like my partner seen it . At my scan during the week I was told I'm measuring bang on for my dates . I'm so confused hah


----------



## dan-o

OMG I've just eaten a whole head of celery, tasted sooo good! 
Normal, right? :haha:


----------



## heaveneats

my MS came back today :( although i'm so happy because it worried me that it was gone. Countdown is on for scan on wednesday, hoping all is good


----------



## Wiggler

I'm not really feeling sick at all now. My tests are getting darker though so I'm happy.

Got some crazy hormonal rage though. So so stressed and ragey atm. Hate it!


----------



## ajarvis

Congrats and welcome Lola33 and AndiAmsterdam!!

Good luck at your scan tomorrow Baby_dreams!

Glad your announcement went well CSTO! THat was my MIL too. lol. 

Awesome you saw a heartbeat already Lucy!!

Have a great appointment Country_blonde! I don't have much symptoms right now either. Just here and there.

Keyval it's too early to be baby unless your dates are way off? at 7 weeks they don't really have legs and arms yet! More like little nubs. Maybe it's cause of the extra blood flow. you do have an artery in your abdomen that is pumping.But I'm excited for that feeling again too! I just want to get to 14 weeks cause I figure anywhere from there on out is a go :p since number one I felt at 17 and number 2 at 16.... ha. Just need to get past Christmas!

AFM I'm still feeling mostly fine!! Except you know 1:30am when I wake up nauseous enough to feel like puking for an hour :( boooooo. Missed my workout this morning because of it! Slept in lol. Annoying! Feel nauseous again now too. SO SO SO Glad it's FRIDAY! So cold here though -33 with windchill this morning. So kinda glad I skipped my run hehe


----------



## heaveneats

ajarvis said:


> Congrats and welcome Lola33 and AndiAmsterdam!!
> 
> Good luck at your scan tomorrow Baby_dreams!
> 
> Glad your announcement went well CSTO! THat was my MIL too. lol.
> 
> Awesome you saw a heartbeat already Lucy!!
> 
> Have a great appointment Country_blonde! I don't have much symptoms right now either. Just here and there.
> 
> Keyval it's too early to be baby unless your dates are way off? at 7 weeks they don't really have legs and arms yet! More like little nubs. Maybe it's cause of the extra blood flow. you do have an artery in your abdomen that is pumping.But I'm excited for that feeling again too! I just want to get to 14 weeks cause I figure anywhere from there on out is a go :p since number one I felt at 17 and number 2 at 16.... ha. Just need to get past Christmas!
> 
> AFM I'm still feeling mostly fine!! Except you know 1:30am when I wake up nauseous enough to feel like puking for an hour :( boooooo. Missed my workout this morning because of it! Slept in lol. Annoying! Feel nauseous again now too. SO SO SO Glad it's FRIDAY! So cold here though -33 with windchill this morning. So kinda glad I skipped my run hehe


oh my thats cold!!! it hasnt come out here... yet ick i dont even want to think about it


----------



## dan-o

I get middle of the night sickeness too ajarvis! 
I wouldn't want to go outside in -33, never mind running! Yikes!


----------



## Calcifer

Hi can I join? Due July 17, have hardly any symptoms at all yet which is starting to freak me out a little... no morning sickness, hardly sore boobs. I'd love to have a bit more 'proof' that I am indeed pregnant...


----------



## ajarvis

Well I'm good with short runs in that temp. Nothing longer than half hour though! I have a 10K scheduled on Sun. Hoping it warms up! Need to try and find the motivation to hit the gym tonight! We shall see ha.

The middle of the night sickness is brutal. I probably could have gotten up and eaten and made it go away, but I just wanted to sleep lol.

Welcome Calcifer! I'll add you to the list :) Also July 17th is my oldest sons Birthday :D


----------



## Babygirl3289

Is it too early to show at 5 weeks with 2nd pregnancy?
 



Attached Files:







photo (5).jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Khatif

Well, I made a test today. I just wanted to see that it is getting somewhere. I never have used a digital one before. So I went to the store and hoped to get 2-3 weeks from Clear Blue. After seeing the result I feel a bit relieved and I hope it helps me have less worry.
 



Attached Files:







2014-11-28 18.32.21.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## dan-o

ajarvis said:


> Well I'm good with short runs in that temp. Nothing longer than half hour though! I have a 10K scheduled on Sun. Hoping it warms up! Need to try and find the motivation to hit the gym tonight! We shall see ha.
> 
> The middle of the night sickness is brutal. I probably could have gotten up and eaten and made it go away, but I just wanted to sleep lol.
> 
> Welcome Calcifer! I'll add you to the list :) Also July 17th is my oldest sons Birthday :D

I ran when it was 1 degree here the other night. My hands were freezing!!! 
I swear I would turn to a block of ice at -33 :haha:

Missed my run today as I had to take the kiddies to the doctors for jabs, hubby works until 10 tonight, so no chance there! Feel all fat and bloated too, was hoping for a nice run to smooth me back out! Never mind, there's always tomorrow :)


----------



## dan-o

Khatif, congrats on the digi, always reassuring! :)

Baby girl, nope not too early apparently. I have similar bloat going on, it's crazy!! 

Hi to all the new ladies, we must have loads of july mummies now!! :yipee:


----------



## Babygirl3289

dan-o said:


> Khatif, congrats on the digi, always reassuring! :)
> 
> Baby girl, nope not too early apparently. I have similar bloat going on, it's crazy!!
> 
> Hi to all the new ladies, we must have loads of july mummies now!! :yipee:

Dan-o - I wondered if it could have been a mixture of both - bloating and baby? Idk I know it is the size of a poppy seed at this point if I really am only 5 weeks. But we will see when I have my appointment in 2.5 weeks!


----------



## k4th

:hi: to all the new mammas!!

It's so lovely to hear about all the fab scans. My next is on 11th dec & I can't wait!!!


----------



## ajarvis

babygirl right now it's bloat :( I looked pregnant and had tight pants. Today the bloat receded and I'm back in my normal size lol. I have gained weight, but think it's in the boobs a bit, the extra blood etc. Your uterus doesn't move out of the pelvic area til around 12 weeks. Bit earlier, or later for some depending on their body. I think 5 weeks is sweetpea size? For size of baby?

Dan-o It takes some good skin covering to not be a block of ice at -30! I've only done a couple runs at that temp. I think it qualifies for a treadmill day :p Going to try and hit the gym after picking up the kiddies etc. I need to do 3K tomorrow, and 10 on Sunday so I already have running plans haha.


----------



## Medzi

So excited to hear all the happy updates!

Ajarvis - I'm freezing. This weather needs to leave immediately.


----------



## ajarvis

Agreed Medzi!!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Welcome to all the new July moms!! 

Great news on the recent scans- so happy everything looked good!

Heaven- looks like we are scan-day buddies. I have one wed too. What time is yours? Mine is at 7:30 am followed by the hour long apt.


----------



## heaveneats

KozmikKitten said:


> Welcome to all the new July moms!!
> 
> Great news on the recent scans- so happy everything looked good!
> 
> Heaven- looks like we are scan-day buddies. I have one wed too. What time is yours? Mine is at 7:30 am followed by the hour long apt.

mine is at 8:15 am not looking forward to the early morning:coffee: how many weeks are you?


----------



## sammynashley

Hi ladies haven't been on for a few days felt pretty rough! Morning sickness seems to have gotten me pretty bad.

Glad to see people scans are going well, I've got 4 weeks until my next scan feels like years away even tempted to book another private scan but don't want to waste money.

I got my blood test results back luckily it's not obstetric cholestasis, but I do have anaemia so have been given some iron tablets and a re test in 4 weeks if it's not helping I'll have an iron injection.

Never been anaemic before so a new one on me!


----------



## Wiggler

So jealous of everyone having appointments and scans! :haha:


----------



## csto

Congrats everyone on your scans! I can't wait for my first one. :D 

Seems like ms has hit right at 5 weeks. Thanksgiving was tough! I wanted to eat ALL the foods, but I barely ate anything all day. :( 

I purchased a woven wrap in a pre-order a few months ago (for babywearing!) and it arrived today. I opened the package and just started crying. It's gorgeous, and I can't wait to wrap up our rainbow baby in this rainbow wrap. :D


----------



## Wiggler

Oooh piccies of the wrap please! I have 3 carriers here for baby (one currently in use by my youngest) :haha:


----------



## csto

It's Vaquero Cabana Under the Sun, blue weft. :)
 



Attached Files:







10690050_683216378466730_8020093671767770722_n.jpg
File size: 52.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## jumpingo

that's gorgeous! 

i googled and found the website - they are all so pretty!


----------



## Feb4th2011

Csto- that wrap is beautiful!


----------



## Babygirl3289

Who is roughly 5 weeks? What are your symptoms?:)


----------



## csto

Babygirl3289 said:


> Who is roughly 5 weeks? What are your symptoms?:)

I'm exactly 5 weeks. I'm exhausted, I've had some bouts of fairly bad nausea, but it comes and goes. My boobs now hurt, especially my nipples, and my skin is trying to decide if it wants to break out or not. I've had some painful spots that haven't really turned into pimples. I've also had some mild to moderate uterine cramping that is mostly on the right side, which is the side I ovulated on, so I'm assuming that's the side baby is implanted on. I didn't start to have symptoms until about 4w5d, other than the cramping and tiredness.


----------



## Wiggler

csto said:


> It's Vaquero Cabana Under the Sun, blue weft. :)

Oooh it's so pretty!!


----------



## Khatif

Babygirl3289 said:


> Who is roughly 5 weeks? What are your symptoms?:)

I am 5 weeks 2 days today. Hardly feel anything. Sometimes a bit of pulling feeling around my uterus but that's. No morning sickness, no cramp, no sore boobs. My nipples sometimes maybe a bit sensitive. 
If I would not have tests to confirm I wouldn't know I am pregnant. That's why I was so happy yesterday with my digi result.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

My only symptom now is super sore boobies and the odd bit of nausea oh and a constant snotty nose since find out x


----------



## BeautifulRose

It's 3:14am right now and this is the 3rd night in a row I wake up throwing up and can't go back to sleep :( this is horrible 12 weeks hurry up please


----------



## Khatif

With my son I was sick until the 16th weeks. I did throw up 7-8 times a day. I know how bad is that! It will pass!


----------



## lucy1

Is anyone else totally off food? There's literally nothing that excites me or that I want to have.

I ate out last night and just picked. I'm eating out tonight after my graduation and again I'm just thinking there will be nothing I want from one of my favourite restaurants!

I'm not terribly nauseous and this is so not like me. I love my food. The little ant in my tummy is causing havoc ;)


----------



## Tasha

Thanks girls.

Yay for all the fab scans.

I literally have sore breasts as a symptom. I wouldn't know I was pregnant if it wasn't for that but my meds can hide pregnancy symptoms.

Lucy I was like that for a few weeks, made my food shop cheaper :haha:

Congrats on your graduation.


----------



## Baby_Dreams

So worried about my scan today, my only symptoms are sore boobs and some nausea x


----------



## Tasha

:hugs: baby. I'm not holding much thought on to symptoms. What time is your appointment?


----------



## Baby_Dreams

4.45 x


----------



## Tasha

I hope you have something to keep you busy until then :)


----------



## dan-o

Ooh good luck baby dreams! Look forward to your update!


----------



## dan-o

Lucy I've been like that, nothing takes my fancy except random stuff! I normally just end up grazing, which isn't helping my bloat lol!


----------



## k4th

dan-o said:


> Lucy I've been like that, nothing takes my fancy except random stuff! I normally just end up grazing, which isn't helping my bloat lol!

I can relate to this dan-o. I have killer bloat but can't stop eating! Nothing I fancy is very healthy either!! 

Baby_dreams - good luck with your scan today!


----------



## MamaBee413

Babygirl3289 said:


> Mama bee- congrats on the scan! That's awesome! Did doc say the cyst is ok?

I haven't seen the doctor yet. The ultrasound tech didn't seem at all concerned about it. It seems odd to me because the pain I have is on the other side. I guess it is nothing to worry about. I assume they'll keep an eye on it in future scans.

I'm also having trouble with food. I can either go all day without eating or I get really hungry and nothing sounds good. I eat something for nutrition sake, and then get super nauseous. About all I can consistently handle is junk. Bread and cake and stuff that is not good for me. My weight isn't changing so I'm thankful for that, but being extremely bloated and gassy isn't helping the waistline. If only I could poop more.....sigh.
Thanksgiving was hard because all of the food looked so good and I wanted to eat so much. All I could do was stare. Pitiful. Hopefully soon enough things will turn around. I love food and our breakup has been rough!


----------



## Livvy

Good luck baby dreams!! Let us know how it goes! 

Lucy, I'm the same way... The first few weeks I wanted everything, was always starving, and now I can barely eat. 

I'm 9 weeks today! Baby is the size of a grape and has a handprint. :) so exciting.


----------



## heaveneats

Livvy said:


> Good luck baby dreams!! Let us know how it goes!
> 
> Lucy, I'm the same way... The first few weeks I wanted everything, was always starving, and now I can barely eat.
> 
> I'm 9 weeks today! Baby is the size of a grape and has a handprint. :) so exciting.

yay Livvy :) im 7 weeks exactly two weeks behind you!


----------



## babyvaughan

I woke up this morning thinking okay that umbilical cord is growing meaning the baby is getting what I'm eating I need to start eating better. The first week pregnant I eat so healthy but with this nausea & food aversions I just eat whatever sounds good that moment and it hasn't been healthy! So many foods disgust me!


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Scan went well measuring 8 weeks 3 days xxx
https://i79.photobucket.com/albums/j126/NicolaLD/20141129_165559.jpg


----------



## cdex67

Congrats on all the lovely scans ladies! I just had to catch up on 8 pages, just been so busy. I'm feeling pretty good really. 8 weeks 2 days today according to my temps, 9+2 according to lmp. I am definitely not eating enough. Usually two small meals and just not hungry the rest of the day. Trying to throw some healthy snacks in between. Sore boobs, and my back aches but that's about it. Scan is booked for Tuesday afternoon :)


----------



## Feb4th2011

babyvaughan said:


> I woke up this morning thinking okay that umbilical cord is growing meaning the baby is getting what I'm eating I need to start eating better. The first week pregnant I eat so healthy but with this nausea & food aversions I just eat whatever sounds good that moment and it hasn't been healthy! So many foods disgust me!

I feel the exact same way.... I've been eating so many carbs... 


I'm 8 weeks today according to ovulation!! 10 sleeps until our ultrasound :yipee: I got my first bfp 4 weeks 2 days ago... And I'm in awe of how fast those 4weeks 2 days went!! The next 32 are sure to fly by....:happydance:


----------



## hollyw79

what a beautiful scan picture Baby Dreams! :cloud9:


----------



## Khatif

Baby_Dreams, congrats on that lovely picture!


----------



## sportysgirl

Beautiful scan picture baby dreams x


----------



## dan-o

Congrats on the fab scan baby dreams!!


----------



## ajarvis

Great scan pic Babydreams!

I know what you mean feb4th2011! I got my BFP 5 weeks 2 days ago. Whenever I realize how long it's been feels like time's flying. But in the moment it feels like it's crawling lol


----------



## KozmikKitten

Baby dreams congrats on the great scan!

Heaven- I think I'm 7+6 today, and will be 8+3 on Wed for the scan. That's going by ovulation tests so I won't worry if the scan puts me back a day or two. I see you are 7 wks today so just about a week apart from me!


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Thanks everyone I'm so happy xx


----------



## sammynashley

Lovely scan pic baby_dreams!


Anyone feeling stretching/ crampy pains in their belly had them most of the day as if I'm extremely bloated?


----------



## BeautifulRose

I've been feeling a lot of stretching and last night I almost swear I was having Braxton hicks it feel real tight for a few seconds right in my pubic bone area .. It's way too early for that thought right


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Sickness has hit me tonight and the constant need to pee not good as we are currently on a matress on the floor due to a broken bed and trying to get up with bad hips is killling me lol


----------



## csto

I've been having some cramping/tightening/possible stretching. It was fairly bad for a few days but now it's down to just once or twice each day for the most part. It's irritating but I just keep reminding myself that it's productive. lol.


----------



## Rach87

sammynashley said:


> Lovely scan pic baby_dreams!
> 
> 
> Anyone feeling stretching/ crampy pains in their belly had them most of the day as if I'm extremely bloated?


Ive been feeling a lot of stretching today and yesterday. Not crampy at all though. I just keep telling my hubs that baby is growing fast! Cant wait until my next scan on dec 18th!! I'll be 10+4, cant complain about the wait since itll be my 3rd scan already :happydance:


----------



## bee lady

Wow this is an active thread. I'm tentatively in here. My due date is July 17. But I went for a scan and dr could not find a pregnancy in the uterus. Re-scan on Monday. I have normal doubling hcg (thursdsy my hcg was 3700) I'm patiently waiting but I feel as if everything is normal. Minimal symptoms.


----------



## katangel90

Everything happend so fast!! Took a test on sunday got confirmed wed that I am now almost 6 wks!! July 26th 2015 due date!! So far extremely tired making full shifts at work very hard. get the pissed off crying easy now. soreish boobs and that's it so far. 1st pregnancy so scared and excited! DH is hoping for a girl.


----------



## Babygirl3289

Hehe good to hear! I have been having
To pee tons! Sore boobs and bigger boobs, cranky
(Poor hubby) lol and the cramping has mostly disAppeared, and is now just pulling and twinging. Im tired and sluggish. Feeling like the days are crawling by. Super excited for my appointment but I don't get an ultrasound until
The week after :(


----------



## k4th

Fab scan baby dreams :)


----------



## lucy1

I'm still quite crampy. Just a full ache which is niggling away and bothering me! Makes me feel full.

I'm feeling quite nervous as my last MC started on 6+4 and it's coming up to that time.


----------



## BeautifulRose

lucy1 said:


> I'm still quite crampy. Just a full ache which is niggling away and bothering me! Makes me feel full.
> 
> I'm feeling quite nervous as my last MC started on 6+4 and it's coming up to that time.

I know exactly what you mean . With my Mmc the baby stopped growing at 9w4d I'm so nervous but I get an ultrasound on dec 8


----------



## Tasha

:hugs: girls, such an anxious time for you both x


----------



## lcgoodac

Any other uk ladies desperate for a scan?! I'm 8 weeks tomorrow which means at least another 4 weeks for a scan! I'm so anxious in this pregnancy I want to know if everything is ok! X


----------



## Wiggler

My tests are getting lighter :/ Gonna get a digi later to see whats happening. Not feeling hopeful though tbh.


----------



## Tasha

:hugs: wiggler.


----------



## Tasha

Remember lines arent reliable though x


----------



## Wiggler

Happy 8 weeks Tasha! 

Yea they are crappy cheapo tests too, I shouldn't rely on them so much tbh.


----------



## MamaBee413

How many weeks are you, Wiggler? I read somewhere that at a certain point the level of HCG in your system blows out the tests and they are lighter. After I read that, I put all of mine away and gave it a rest. Hopefully that is all that is going on with you. FX for a positive digital and happy scan soon! :hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

Between 5 and 6 weeks I think, I'm rubbish at tracking my periods


----------



## Feb4th2011

My test went super light when I was 4 weeks 2 days after getting a positive 3+5. I'll keep everything crossed for you hun!


----------



## MamaBee413

I read that you can dilute your urine with a couple drops of water to counter the high HCG and should get a darker line. Perhaps research it a little and see what you find.


----------



## ajarvis

Welcome Bee lady and katangel90!! Good luck on your scan tomorrow bee lady.

Wiggler when are you due? I don't see you on the list! Did I miss you? I hope not! Depending on how far along you are a disappearing line can be normal I've heard!


----------



## MamaBee413

I've had a constant lower left pelvic pain since yesterday morning. From what I remember, round ligament pain is intermittent and uterine stretching is like period cramping. Is this just my body's way of stretching this time, or has someone experienced something like this and it turned out to be something else? I wonder if I should mention it during my nurse visit tomorrow.


----------



## Khatif

Wiggler, the line getting lighter doesn't mean that there is something wrong. The color of the run depends on more things just like HCG level.
Try not to be too nervous. If the hcg is getting high the line can be lighter or even give negative result. If you really want keep on testing make a mix of water and urine to dip the stick in.


----------



## Medzi

:hugs: Wiggler! As the other ladies said, try not to focus too much on lines now.


----------



## Wiggler

I'm not on the list because I am not sure when my EDD is :haha:

Thanks ladies. I am reminding myself that I still have symptoms (peeing lots and sore boobs) which is good :)


----------



## canadabear

Hi ladies. Mind if I join in?? My edd is July 28th. 
This is our second. We were TTC for 7th cycle when we got our bfp! So excited though feels a bit unreal. This time I have to keep reminding myself that I am pregnant. No signs other than get so tired. Best of luck to everyone. Looking forward to sharing this journey together!! :flower:


----------



## Rach87

Congrats canadabear!


----------



## Tasha

Welcome Canada.

Wriggler, you've had your bfp for a couple of weeks right?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Im getting really anxiouse for tomorrows scan incase nothing is there or its in the wrong place i have to go on my own too as hubbys hurt his back


----------



## Medzi

Welcome Canadabear!

Whisper, I hope that scan goes well! Can anyone else go with you? My DH was away for my first one, but my mom tagged along, just in case.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Medzi said:


> Welcome Canadabear!
> 
> Whisper, I hope that scan goes well! Can anyone else go with you? My DH was away for my first one, but my mom tagged along, just in case.

My friend is going to try and meet me there but its an early appointment and she may not make it


----------



## Tasha

:hugs: whisper. It's scary going alone. Two of mine my DH has been there for and it was tough but you will be fine x


----------



## Wiggler

Tasha said:


> Welcome Canada.
> 
> Wriggler, you've had your bfp for a couple of weeks right?

Yea, but from how faint the tests were and when I *think* my period was I think I got it before 4 weeks.


----------



## j_d_mommy

Sorry ladies for being out of the loop I was in the hospital again due to really bad cramping and spotting and with the holidays we've been to both of our families for thanksgiving holiday. I am still in shock have to call my OB on Monday to let her know there is in fact two babies growing in there. I have my first maternal fetal medicine appointment on Tuesday with an hour long scan to determine if they are definitely mo/di twins as it appears they might be.


----------



## Wiggler

Yikes! Hope you're ok now j_d_mommy :hugs:

Well I did the digi (was super hard holding my pee for 4 hours :haha:) and it said 3+ :happydance: Feeling a lot better now :) 

I need to find out OH's days off in the next few weeks so I can book my booking in appointment with the GP.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Wiggler said:


> Yikes! Hope you're ok now j_d_mommy :hugs:
> 
> Well I did the digi (was super hard holding my pee for 4 hours :haha:) and it said 3+ :happydance: Feeling a lot better now :)
> 
> I need to find out OH's days off in the next few weeks so I can book my booking in appointment with the GP.

yayy the 3+club


----------



## Wiggler

WhisperOfHope said:


> Wiggler said:
> 
> 
> Yikes! Hope you're ok now j_d_mommy :hugs:
> 
> Well I did the digi (was super hard holding my pee for 4 hours :haha:) and it said 3+ :happydance: Feeling a lot better now :)
> 
> I need to find out OH's days off in the next few weeks so I can book my booking in appointment with the GP.
> 
> yayy the 3+clubClick to expand...

Now I just need to join the "I know my due date" club :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Wiggler said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiggler said:
> 
> 
> Yikes! Hope you're ok now j_d_mommy :hugs:
> 
> Well I did the digi (was super hard holding my pee for 4 hours :haha:) and it said 3+ :happydance: Feeling a lot better now :)
> 
> I need to find out OH's days off in the next few weeks so I can book my booking in appointment with the GP.
> 
> yayy the 3+clubClick to expand...
> 
> Now I just need to join the "I know my due date" club :rofl:Click to expand...

lol im there now im not quite sure my due dateits either the 25th 24th 26 or 23 lol


----------



## Wiggler

:haha:


----------



## Tasha

Yay wiggler . Will you see someone soon?


----------



## Wiggler

It'll probably be a few weeks to see a doc, then a few weeks to see a midwife then scan in Jan at some point. 

I need to change GP surgery though, there is no way my pelvis will hold up to me walking 2 miles each way with Sophie in the carrier and Bethany in the pushchair for appointments. I'll probably do that after the initial appointment with my GP so I am on the MW database.


----------



## Tasha

That's not too long really. It's the norm here too x


----------



## ajarvis

Congrats and welcome canadabear!

wiggler so you think you're 6ish weeks? Do you not have a LMP to go on for EDD? If not are you getting a dating scan at some point?

AFM - ladies -26 -30 windchill this am. COLD. Finished an 8.5K run. Just over an hour long. did my due diligence for the day. Now inside and get ready for the Grey Cup :)


----------



## Tasha

Wow, that's beyond cold.

What's the grey cup?


----------



## ajarvis

Canadian Football championship. Calgary Stampeders and Hamilton Tiger Cats - my mom's family is from hamilton and us kids are from Calgary. So different allegiances lol. All getting together to watch.


----------



## Khatif

Wiggler said:


> Yikes! Hope you're ok now j_d_mommy :hugs:
> 
> Well I did the digi (was super hard holding my pee for 4 hours :haha:) and it said 3+ :happydance: Feeling a lot better now :)
> 
> I need to find out OH's days off in the next few weeks so I can book my booking in appointment with the GP.

It was the same with me. It helped me to see the 3+ when I was 5+1 :)


----------



## Feb4th2011

I'll be cheering for the stamps ajarvis! Although im a true riders fan!!! I woke up today to a lovely -34 feels like -42 with the wind... How is this even okay?! My symptoms are all fading... Like last time. I feel a bit panicked, but am trying to keep my cool. The thought of showing up to my U/S and not seeing what should be there is haunting me.


----------



## Tasha

Sounds fun. Enjoy &#55357;&#56832;

:hugs: feb x


----------



## Calcifer

Hi ladies, just checking in to say hi. I was worried about lack of symptoms and still am to a certain extent but am feeling positive about having retched in the street today because the grease smell of a restaurant was just too much to bear... it's the small things hey! I'm getting intermittent cramping but it's also linked to constipation which is a sign too I guess... I have some white CM, like chalk stains nearly (TMI wwww lol) and my breasts are definitely fuller and sensitive nearly all the time though not sore. I also get tired easily and am feeling nauseous tonight after having eating a delicious burger and chips... punishment? :) I don't really get nausea otherwise however... 

How is everyone else doing? Anyone else with very few symptoms, like me? I was told not to come in for a scan until after week 9 but I'm seeing so many ladies on here having had a first scan that it's kind of freaking me out... would I know before week 9 if anything was wrong?


----------



## csto

It was 55F this morning when the hubs and I were driving home from a friends house. Supposed to be below freezing (in the 20's) tomorrow. Thankfully no snow has been forecast!

I'm getting a slight reprieve from nausea, I think. (Which is nice. haha) But my boobs are still sore. Not much else to report!


----------



## Babygirl3289

canadabear said:


> Hi ladies. Mind if I join in?? My edd is July 28th.
> This is our second. We were TTC for 7th cycle when we got our bfp! So excited though feels a bit unreal. This time I have to keep reminding myself that I am pregnant. No signs other than get so tired. Best of luck to everyone. Looking forward to sharing this journey together!! :flower:

Canadabear- my Edd is July 31st! We are close !:) I am 5 w3d (roughly). Sore boobs, peeing more, tired, intermittent cramping. Are you 5-6 weeks? When's your scan/appointment ? :)


----------



## Rach87

Calcifer said:


> Hi ladies, just checking in to say hi. I was worried about lack of symptoms and still am to a certain extent but am feeling positive about having retched in the street today because the grease smell of a restaurant was just too much to bear... it's the small things hey! I'm getting intermittent cramping but it's also linked to constipation which is a sign too I guess... I have some white CM, like chalk stains nearly (TMI wwww lol) and my breasts are definitely fuller and sensitive nearly all the time though not sore. I also get tired easily and am feeling nauseous tonight after having eating a delicious burger and chips... punishment? :) I don't really get nausea otherwise however...
> 
> How is everyone else doing? Anyone else with very few symptoms, like me? I was told not to come in for a scan until after week 9 but I'm seeing so many ladies on here having had a first scan that it's kind of freaking me out... would I know before week 9 if anything was wrong?

Im barely having any symptoms. Only a couple days of all day long queasiness, other than that just random waves. Boobs are fuller but thats pretty much it. And I had an early scan but only because im considered high risk due to lupus, otherwise I wouldnt have had my 1st scan until 10 weeks.


----------



## ajarvis

Great game eh feb4th2011? Stamps got lucky though! So glad we don't have that deep cold right now!!

I have very few symptoms too! I hear the placenta is taking over. Good on it if so lol.


----------



## jbk

Ugh my son has pink eye...


----------



## canadabear

Babygirl3289 said:


> Canadabear- my Edd is July 31st! We are close !:) I am 5 w3d (roughly). Sore boobs, peeing more, tired, intermittent cramping. Are you 5-6 weeks? When's your scan/appointment ? :)

Hi! 6weeks on Tuesday. No appointment until the 16th! Feels like forever.. But with work and Christmas crafts I am hoping to keep busy. When's your appointment?
I am going with midwife here unless there are complications. :flower:


----------



## Medzi

Ajarvis - I almost cried when Hamilton got that touchdown bc I didn't see the flag! Longest 30 seconds ever. 

Jbk - oh no!! Be careful not to get it! We just finally got over sick here and now my son has another high fever and is vomiting. Never ends... Hope the pink eye clears up quickly!!


----------



## dan-o

Morning ladies, how is everyone feeling today? <3


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Anxiouse cab booked for 20 past


----------



## Wiggler

Morning!

Whisper - :hugs: I'm sure everything will be fine

I have a rotten cold today, my little boy is at my mums til this evening so just me and the girls at home today. A day of films and snuggles is in order I think :)


----------



## lucy1

dan-o said:


> Morning ladies, how is everyone feeling today? <3

I couldn't get out of bed because the room was spinning I was that nauseous.

I'm sickenly happy about having ms though!


----------



## Khatif

Good morning,

Well, I am very very down tbh. I don't feel pregnant at all...It makes me very sad and I cannot be happy or enjoy it. I cannot believe it is true and not having one single symptoms makes me said. I sit here waiting to get a mc instead of trusting in my body and God and be happy with my + tests.


----------



## k4th

Khatif said:


> Good morning,
> 
> Well, I am very very down tbh. I don't feel pregnant at all...It makes me very sad and I cannot be happy or enjoy it. I cannot believe it is true and not having one single symptoms makes me said. I sit here waiting to get a mc instead of trusting in my body and God and be happy with my + tests.

I totally relate to this. Some days I feel ok about it but today is a "down" day. I have very mild sore bbs and keep poking at them - now I'm not sure if they're just sore from too much poking! Do you have any scans/appointments booked? I have a scan booked for Friday - so worried about what it might/might not show. 

Trying really hard not to google or dwell. 

Going Christmas shopping today :xmas6: I feel sick if I think about my lack of symptoms too much :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Measuring 5+2 and no hb


----------



## Khatif

WhisperOfHope said:


> Measuring 5+2 and no hb

When do you have to go back again?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Khatif said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> Measuring 5+2 and no hb
> 
> When do you have to go back again?Click to expand...

Monday at 9.30 so worried


----------



## Khatif

WhisperOfHope said:


> Khatif said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> Measuring 5+2 and no hb
> 
> When do you have to go back again?Click to expand...
> 
> Monday at 9.30 so worriedClick to expand...

I can imagine! Is it possible that you ovulated one week later or just a late implantation? What did the doctor say?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Khatif said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Khatif said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> Measuring 5+2 and no hb
> 
> When do you have to go back again?Click to expand...
> 
> Monday at 9.30 so worriedClick to expand...
> 
> I can imagine! Is it possible that you ovulated one week later or just a late implantation? What did the doctor say?Click to expand...

They havent said much reallt just that they need to rescan i know roughly when i ovulated as got a +opk day 17


----------



## Wiggler

:hugs: try not to worry hun :hugs:


----------



## Calcifer

Khatif said:


> Good morning,
> 
> Well, I am very very down tbh. I don't feel pregnant at all...It makes me very sad and I cannot be happy or enjoy it. I cannot believe it is true and not having one single symptoms makes me said. I sit here waiting to get a mc instead of trusting in my body and God and be happy with my + tests.

I totally get that! I literally just have two (not very strong) positive pregnancy tests to show for this... no AF, a big bigger boobs and very very dispersed mild nausea which could be due to anything really... I am not enjoying pregnancy so far whatsoever because I'm like you, completely expecting to see the worst every time I go to the loo... it's probably not going to get better until I get a scan, but the smart thing for me to do is to wait another couple of weeks to ensure there is actually something to see on the scan so... I return to just waiting.


----------



## k4th

Whisper - sorry the scan didn't go as well as hoped. I sometimes have more positive opks in a cycle than just one. So if you stopped testing after the first positive there's every chance you ov'd later than you think. :hugs:


----------



## Feb4th2011

Whisper- it's not over yet hun. Take care of yourself and try to stay calm. Is it really a whole week you have to wait? It's Monday morning for me right now...


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Feb4th2011 said:


> Whisper- it's not over yet hun. Take care of yourself and try to stay calm. Is it really a whole week you have to wait? It's Monday morning for me right now...

Yep a week today im going to go insane


----------



## countryblonde

Khatif and calcifier- I'm the exact same... Woke up today feeling absolutely normal... Funny how feeling good makes you think something is wrong eh? I'm sure everything is fine for all of us, I was the same when I was pg with ds... Just can't wait for a scan and some peace of mind... At least we are not alone!


----------



## Khatif

It can be very though to wait a week but it is not over yet, it is very early still. You will have your hb next week. Finger crossed for you. It will be difficult to countdown the days till Monday. We are here for you if you need some support. /hug


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Ive just been hit by major nausea had to run to the loo not good when off xmas shopping


----------



## jumpingo

just wanted to chime in on the party:winkwink:

i haven't been able to post because everyone seemed to be having great scans and good news and i am definitely in the "cannot relax or enjoy any of this" group. i finally caved and went off base for a private scan and at 8+1, baby was measuring at 6+5ish(?) and no heartbeat. it's been a rough 4 days, to say the least. i finally got the base OB clinic to agree to order an ultrasound, even though they gave me the run around and claimed there was nothing they could do until my 12 week appointment (such BS) so now i have to wait until the 9th, but at least it's something. cried all morning anyway. sigh. possibly not knowing anything would have been better...?:shrug::dohh:


----------



## cdex67

Whisper I'm praying for you. 

I had been feeling really good about everything and still feel ok but I have my scan tomorrow and now I'm starting to get really nervous about what I will or won't see. I'm sure everything is fine but it still bothers me that I haven't had any morning sickness hardly at all. I have sciatica and I can't eat much, and sore bigger boobs but that's about it.


----------



## MamaBee413

Whisper & Jumpingo, you have my prayers. What a rough wait! Hopefully the dates are off and it is too early for the HB to show. Please keep us updated and let us know what kind of support you need. :hugs:


----------



## sammynashley

Whisper- sometimes the scanning techs can be a mm out and that mm can make all the diffence! I'm thinking of you Hun, hope the next 7days go quickly! 

Afm- I feel terrible! These iron tablets don't seem to be helping if anything I'm feeling worse! I've got a Doppler from my previous pregnancy and managed to find baby's on the Doppler so feel it's calmed me a little bit!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

The weird thing is im measuring 2.8 mm what on line says is normal for 6 weeks but she put under on the notes that im only measurung 5 +2


----------



## Khatif

Girls, I pray for you both. I hope it will come out good on the end. They maybe checked it wrong.

But this is my nightmare to sit here and waiting to see my little dot and it will not be there or there will not be a heartbeat while we all hope for it. 
All people say to me that I have to have faith and trust in my body. It all went good with my son so it will go good now as well....I am sorry but that does not make me more relax..


----------



## Medzi

Aw whisper that is a long week to wait. Try and stay positive :hugs: 

Hope all goes well for you too jumpingo! :hugs:

Sorry so many of you are feeling worried and down. First trimester is never fun.


----------



## lucy1

WhisperOfHope said:


> The weird thing is im measuring 2.8 mm what on line says is normal for 6 weeks but she put under on the notes that im only measurung 5 +2

I had a scan at exactly 6 weeks going by lmp and was 3mm with a hb and no one seemed concerned. I'm one or two days behind that probably as my positive opk was on day 14 and I had another on day 15 so I'm guessing I ovulated on either day 15 or early 16.

I agree it's very difficult to measure them at this time. Everywhere I read online said 3mm for 6 weeks was small but after knowing my miacarriage history the sonographer was genuinely congratulating me and reassuring telling me there was absolutely nothing wrong with this pregnancy.

Best of luck, I'll be thinking of you x


----------



## ajarvis

Thinking of you whisper and jumpingo. Wishing for the best. 

Sammynashley that's awesome you found the heartbeat! Especially so early! I wonder if they'll look for one at my Midwife appt. on Friday.


----------



## KozmikKitten

whisper and jumping - wishing and hoping for good news for you both in a week.


----------



## Babygirl3289

canadabear said:


> Babygirl3289 said:
> 
> 
> Canadabear- my Edd is July 31st! We are close !:) I am 5 w3d (roughly). Sore boobs, peeing more, tired, intermittent cramping. Are you 5-6 weeks? When's your scan/appointment ? :)
> 
> Hi! 6weeks on Tuesday. No appointment until the 16th! Feels like forever.. But with work and Christmas crafts I am hoping to keep busy. When's your appointment?
> I am going with midwife here unless there are complications. :flower:Click to expand...

Oh I know how you feel! My 1st appointment isn't until the 18th! That feels like a lifetime away! Idk what I am going to do ! My work is slow right now so that doesn't help ! I am going to see an OB as my last delivery was an emergency and I don't want to risk that just in case!


----------



## hollyw79

whisper and jumpingo.. praying!! :flower: I can only agree with the others about measurements, implantation, etc. Hoping for good news!!! :hugs:


----------



## sammynashley

Ajarvis- it was pretty awesome! Last time I tried was Saturday but wasn't expecting to hear much due to being a bit wobbly around the belly and scar tissue from 2previous elcs.. Was deffo baby sounded like a steam train at 135bpm


----------



## Babygirl3289

If they don't do an ultra sound at the first appointment, will they do a Doppler to check the heartbeat do you think? Does anyone know?


----------



## LIB

I finally got round to booking my drs appointment today! Also suffering a lot of cramps in my lower back this afternoon/evening, can't wait for DD to go to bed so i can relax in the bath for a bit!


----------



## jbk

Mine didnt do a doppler at my first (7w4d)... she said not until my 12 week. Hopefully I'll see a beautiful heartbeat tomorrow at my scan (8w4d) :)


----------



## hollyw79

Babygirl3289 said:


> If they don't do an ultra sound at the first appointment, will they do a Doppler to check the heartbeat do you think? Does anyone know?

usually not.. it's super hard to find a hb with a doppler before 9-ish weeks.


----------



## Babygirl3289

hollyw79 said:


> Babygirl3289 said:
> 
> 
> If they don't do an ultra sound at the first appointment, will they do a Doppler to check the heartbeat do you think? Does anyone know?
> 
> usually not.. it's super hard to find a hb with a doppler before 9-ish weeks.Click to expand...

Darn :( So this first appointment is going to be boring then. I don't get an ultrasound or get to hear the heartbeat. But when I have my appointment I will be roughly 8 weeks. So maybe that is why they wont do an U/S until the week after? I hate waiting! So impatient! Not to mention work is slow and my back is aching so bad :(


----------



## ajarvis

What kind of doppler do you have sammynashley?

I'll be almost 10 weeks at my 1st appt. not sure if they'll listen for HB or not.


----------



## heaveneats

i have my scan in two days i'm so nervous, i feel like crying everytime i think about it, and i shouldnt but i just can't help the anxiety:cry:


----------



## KozmikKitten

heaven - i was doing really well until today. Now my anxiety is kind of through the roof today. I'm really quite worried that the baby isnt growing properly...I really hope we both have great scans on Wed.


----------



## heaveneats

KozmikKitten said:


> heaven - i was doing really well until today. Now my anxiety is kind of through the roof today. I'm really quite worried that the baby isnt growing properly...I really hope we both have great scans on Wed.

:hugs: i think we just have to tell ourselves that everything will be beautiful.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Just looking at my maternity notes with lena and at 6 weeks there was n hb but 7 weeks there was so fingers crossed next week il see something


----------



## sammynashley

Ajarvis- I have a Sonoline B fetal Doppler, I bought it from amazon 2+ years ago. It's pretty good never had any issues with it.


----------



## babyvaughan

Are any of you that this your first nervous?
Right when I found out I was scared, I mean trying is one thing but when you find out its like bam! So much was going through my mind. I have just been excited the last few weeks but now I'm all nervous again it might be the hormones intensifying them but I just want to be a really good mom, I want to do everything right, raise them right, provide them everything they need and I also want to be strong as a person myself and have life perfect them to be apart of! I think about them growing up and everything they will need car, college, phone, insurance, etc. I know its so far ahead but I just keep overwhelming myself thinking am I really ready! I know I just need to give it to god and that it will all come natural to me but i'm so worried. Is this normal? You mom's that already have children did you experience this?


----------



## fluffet521

Hi, ladies! :hi: May I join your July group?

I'm due July 17th based on LMP; July 18th based on date of O. I haven't had it confirmed yet because my first appointment is one week from today, December 8th. 

heaven and Kozmik, I am right there with you ladies. I had a MMC back in June, my bean just stopped growing. We never even got to hear a heartbeat. :cry: I can't help but feel anxious, nervous, apprehensive...and a little excited, but that emotion is outweighed by the others. I'm sure by the time next Monday morning rolls around, I'm going to be nothing but a ball of jittery nerves. :|

heaven and Kozmik, good luck to both of you with your scans Wednesday. Please let us know how they go - I'm sure we'll hear good news! :hugs:


----------



## fluffet521

babyv, I think those feelings are completely normal, because we all want to be awesome moms and provide the very best for our little ones. I don't have any children yet, but I totally understand where you're coming from and feel the same way! I think you're right about leaving it up to God, but it sure is hard when you don't know what's going on or what to expect, etc. It is very overwhelming to go from TTC to pregnant, so I believe our feelings are normal. :hugs:


----------



## fluffet521

WhisperOfHope said:


> Just looking at my maternity notes with lena and at 6 weeks there was n hb but 7 weeks there was so fingers crossed next week il see something

Whisper, what day next week is your scan? :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

fluffet521 said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> Just looking at my maternity notes with lena and at 6 weeks there was n hb but 7 weeks there was so fingers crossed next week il see something
> 
> Whisper, what day next week is your scan? :hugs:Click to expand...

Monday at 9.30


----------



## fluffet521

Mine is Monday at 9:00!!! I know you're about 6 hours ahead of me, but still, that's pretty awesome. I'll be thinking of you and keeping FX for you, hun.


----------



## Babygirl3289

I have a 6 year old and I got pregnant at a young age (18). So I was not prepared and I was obviously irresponsible. I was so nervous! But I am so glad I had my child at that age. She really turned my life around and I wouldn't trade it for the world. She is smart, fun and has a wonderful personality. She loves to help me and is learning so much in school! You will do great! Especially that you actually care and are having those thoughts :) Finances work themselves out! God has a reason and plan for everything :)


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

babyvaughan.....this is my first and i'm beyond nervous. I question everything! can I eat this, do this? lol. I drive OH crazy. he's already been thru this so he just keeps telling me to "knock it off". LOL 

But, I have exactly 6 weeks of leave saved up on my due date...if I don't take any between now and then. that's a plus!


----------



## ajarvis

Welcome fluffet521! congrats :) Let me know what date to put you on for the list!

I am on my third and was scared to death when I found out lol. 3 kids! WTF :p I'll be honest. I found out at 3 weeks 4 days. Had 2 glasses of wine and a smoke and went to bed :p period wasn't due for 5 days so baby doesn't get any of that lol. But then I felt super guilty and downed like 5 glasses of water. Irrational much? haha. So you're definitely not alone lol. 

AFM I am so sick today. Thankfully SO is hitting the grocery store for me as I was going to go on the way home to get the kids snack stuff for school lunches. But I'm seriously afraid I'd just puke everywhere! At least at home I can just make dinner in peace ha.


----------



## hollyw79

:hi: fluffet!! good to see you here!! :)


----------



## Babygirl3289

Anyone having pretty bad lower back pain? :( ouch!


----------



## csto

I'm having fairly bad back pain, but I sort of just thought it was my already bad back and not pregnancy related. (I fractured a vertebrae a few years ago.) I broke down and took tylenol for it yesterday, because just using the heating pad wasn't cutting it anymore. :/


----------



## MKAC2005

Nausea has set in..ugh. It's hard to feel hungry and want to eat and also want to vomit at the same time. Also having some upset stomach here and there. I weighed myself today and have lost about 6lbs...which I didn't expect.


----------



## Babygirl3289

csto said:


> I'm having fairly bad back pain, but I sort of just thought it was my already bad back and not pregnancy related. (I fractured a vertebrae a few years ago.) I broke down and took tylenol for it yesterday, because just using the heating pad wasn't cutting it anymore. :/

I've been taking Tylenol daily for 2-3 days .. Man this is rough lol and it's only the very beginning .!


----------



## canadabear

Had some very very tiny bit of brown spotting tonight! Seriously freaked me out. Spoke with nurses and they said keep an eye on it and cone in if more and/or bright red. :shrug: just resting and drinking lots of fluids. She said a very small amount if brown spotting is quite common in early pregnancy..but to take it easy.
I have only told my boss at work because I work for a shipping company and am not going to be lifting any boxes. Now I am not even going to lift the light ones! 
The nurse did say its good no spotting in my underwear.. Was only a tiny bit tonight when I wiped. Don't remember ever having that with DS.
Hope everyone is doing well :flower:


----------



## Keyval

Iv been eating anything I can last few days and tbh not worrying half as much as I did first time . Iv been horrendously sick so I'm guessing that's a good enough sign anyway hah . Pretty much any food that seems appealing I'm eating and I have Been drinking some fizzy drinks because it's better than nothing . Thankfully the sickness is getting much better . Sick once every morning then after breakfast feel good . Then I have been sick at night too but just usually once as well . So much better than before couldn't even keep water down . I feel you don't have as much time to worry when you have another to run around after as well ha


----------



## fluffet521

Thank you, sweet ladies ajarvis and holly! <3 :)

ajarvis, MKAC and Keyval, I'm sorry to hear y'all are feeling so sick. Tbh, I'm right there with you. Thankfully, I haven't thrown up yet but I'm expecting it to happen eventually, if not soon. It got so bad at one point this past weekend, I was sitting over the toilet waiting for it, but it never came. So I commiserate with all of you! :hugs:

Babygirl and csto, I'm sorry about your back pains. csto, that fractured vertabrae sounds terrible! :(

canada, that spotting would freak me out, too! Hopefully speaking with the nurses and having them confirm that it's common made you feel better. And good for you not picking up those boxes at work anymore! I've been making DH pick up cases of my water and his soda now, I just don't want to chance it. I wonder what weight is considered "safe" to lift...does anyone know? :shrug:


----------



## Wiggler

Afternoon ladies! Hope everyone is having a nice day :)

I still have this horrible cold, and that added to the usual first tri tiredness is making me so so tired! Trying to keep busy as I'm not sure the kids would appreciate me falling asleep :haha:


----------



## cdex67

My abdomen/uterus I guess feels super tight today. Like it aches big time. Feels like I've been using my abs all day. I'm assuming it's because of the stretching and growing but definitely a new symptom.


----------



## ajarvis

fluffet521 whatever you did before you can do now! I still lift weights when I'm at the gym and carry my 5 year old who is around 40-45 lbs. Gym weights are heavier than that!

Thankfully most of my workday is not spent sick it's usually mid afternoon til I pass out after the kids are in bed. But still wish it would just go away 

wiggler when I was PG with my youngest I use to fall asleep when my oldest was watching his bed time show so often lol. He'd wake me up after. K mom. bed time :p


----------



## BeautifulRose

I feel so guilty .. I feel like I'm not getting properly attached to this baby because I'm so scared of losing it. I don't talk to it yet like I did with DD I honestly don't even think about the future and having an actual baby it's like I'm jut tryin to get through each day.


----------



## heaveneats

fluffet521 said:


> Thank you, sweet ladies ajarvis and holly! <3 :)
> 
> ajarvis, MKAC and Keyval, I'm sorry to hear y'all are feeling so sick. Tbh, I'm right there with you. Thankfully, I haven't thrown up yet but I'm expecting it to happen eventually, if not soon. It got so bad at one point this past weekend, I was sitting over the toilet waiting for it, but it never came. So I commiserate with all of you! :hugs:
> 
> Babygirl and csto, I'm sorry about your back pains. csto, that fractured vertabrae sounds terrible! :(
> 
> canada, that spotting would freak me out, too! Hopefully speaking with the nurses and having them confirm that it's common made you feel better. And good for you not picking up those boxes at work anymore! I've been making DH pick up cases of my water and his soda now, I just don't want to chance it. I wonder what weight is considered "safe" to lift...does anyone know? :shrug:

i'm not sure but i lift my DD all the time and she is about 25 pounds, i'm hoping thats okay. Anything else unnecessary for me to lift i make DH do


----------



## lotsoflove13

Hello and thank you for having me. I am due 07/07


----------



## ajarvis

Welcome and congrats lotsoflove13 :)


----------



## jbk

I lift my 5 year old who is 45lbs. :)

I had horrible MS this morning. Yesterday minimal...what a tease.

I have my first scan in a couple hours, so excited, but nervous &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## Babygirl3289

BeautifulRose said:


> I feel so guilty .. I feel like I'm not getting properly attached to this baby because I'm so scared of losing it. I don't talk to it yet like I did with DD I honestly don't even think about the future and having an actual baby it's like I'm jut tryin to get through each day.


BeautifulRose- 

I know exactly how you are feeling! I did the same thing with my DD and now I am doing the same with this one. It is very normal as you hear about MC a lot. But have faith and trust that everything will be ok. If you stress too much it is much harder on the baby. Pray and God will take care of you. I have horrible anxiety and my mood has been down lately but I have been praying daily to ask God to lift me up and just give me the happiness and energy to get through each day. If the baby doesn't make it , God has a reason. But Miscarriages happened 15-20% of pregnancies in the 1st trimester. The other 80% survive. That's a lot! So try to stay positive and just think about how the baby needs your positive energy and love. :) I do know how you are feeling. Talk to your partner about your feelings and your family.


----------



## KozmikKitten

jbk - I hope you have a great scan!


----------



## ajarvis

good luck at your scan!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

I Still have sore boobies and feel nauseas thats good right ben thinks that it was just the equiptment used thats why it was not picked up


----------



## fluffet521

jbk said:


> I lift my 5 year old who is 45lbs. :)
> 
> I had horrible MS this morning. Yesterday minimal...what a tease.
> 
> I have my first scan in a couple hours, so excited, but nervous

Let us know how it goes, hun! Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

Hope the scan goes well jbk!!!

ajarvis - I did that when I was expecting my second :haha: No chance I could get away with it now, my girls are little monsters if they think I'm not looking :rofl: 

I life all 3 of my kids, sometimes I have to lift the youngest 2 at the same time (one in the carrier and pick the 3 year old up if she has a strop) I think if its something you are used to then it's ok. 

My pelvis is agony today. All i did was normal stuff, school run, Sophie in carrier, housework etc etc. I don't know how I'm going to manage til July. It's too early for the pelvis pain to start :cry:


----------



## Wiggler

Sorry for bringing my pity party here, just had a rubbish day and have no-one to vent to x x x


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Hi ladies, I hope everyone is doing well. I've been gone for about a week so I'm trying to get caught up on everything that's going on. It's so great to see all the new July mamas & all the activity going on here!

Good luck on your scan jbk!

Afm, I have virtually no symptoms anymore. Even my sore boobs have gone away. It's very nerve wracking because I don't feel pregnant at all & I'll be 9 weeks tomorrow. I have my second scan next Wednesday at 10 weeks so I'm just praying everything goes well.

I found out from my blood work that I'm anemic so the doctor wants me to take additional iron supplements. I also forgot about which foods to avoid and ate salami and hot dogs last week. So now I'm doubly nervous that I hurt my baby!

I never in my wildest dreams thought pregnancy would cause so much worry & stress, but I guess it's just the beginning cause once you're a mommy the worrying never stops! :)


----------



## lucy1

So, I feel we're all friends here, does anyone else 1) have a super sensitive vajayjay and is practically cumming at the sight of their OH and 2) bleeding a nice peachy/pink/brown immediately after sex?

It's like a blessing in one hand and a curse in the other.


----------



## countryblonde

Jbk- good luck with your scan

Lucy1- hahha, I wish I have zero sex drive when I'm pg... When we do it's a little painful for me but no bleeding here

Feeling rotten today, the only thing keeping me okay is if I keep eating- let the weight gain begin..... Have my first scan booked for the 11th can't wait!!!


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Lucy, I have no sex drive right now and my nurse told me to hold off on sex until I see the doctor because I had a few days of spotting in week 6 of my pregnancy. So I've been trying to fulfill DH's needs in other ways lol!


----------



## jbk

Scan was great! Baby I measuring 7w3d, so change my due date to July 19th! HB was 151!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## canadabear

Great Scan pic!! So looking forward to my own.. such a LONG wait here.. :coffee:

NO MORE SPOTTING TODAY!! :happydance: In all honesty it was very very light so probably nothing to worry about anyways. I am just taking it easy at work today and pretending my back is hurting... :blush:


----------



## heaveneats

scan is tomorrow at 8:15, my nerves are getting to me now. I'm going to try and take a bath tonight so i can relax, also may go home early as i'm feeling pretty off


----------



## fluffet521

jbk - That's awesome! Love, love, love that scan pic! So sweet! <3 You and I are right there together, I'm 7/17 or 7/18. I'll let y'all know for sure next Monday. :)

Lucy - I have no sex drive right now, either. :( I've been doing like Joy and fulfilling DH's needs in other ways. :winkwink: Even that is tough because I'm just so darn nauseous all the time! I'm actually a bit envious of your sensitivity "dilemma"!

Wiggler - I'm sorry you're having a rubbish day and pelvic pains on top of that! :hugs: I'll go ahead and speak for the rest of the ladies too and say that of course you can come here to vent! That's what we're here for, right? All you July Mamas have already been so great to me...I can't imagine anyone not being OK with venting!

Country - I'm right there with you, hun. Only eating small things throughout the day seems to keep the nausea at bay for me. Imagine my surprise when I stepped on the scale this morning and had lost several pounds! I'm sure it'll catch up with me soon, though, as my cravings have not been the healthiest. :|

Joy - I completely understand your concern, but I think your little one is OK. <3 It wouldn't be good to eat deli meat and hot dogs on a daily basis, but since I'm sure you don't plan on doing that, I bet baby will be just fine! :hugs: Once you see your doctor next week, they'll be able to reassure you about your lack of symptoms. You probably just lucked out and got over them quicker than most of us! Sending love, hugs and prayers your way, hun!


----------



## Wiggler

Thanks hun :hugs:

I have to keep reminding myself, the more I hurt the better baby is doing :haha: I am very scared though about how I am going to cope with 3 young kids when I am almost immobile though (I get this every pregnancy)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

I feel so sick;(


----------



## Babygirl3289

JBK - awesome scan! :) I am super jealous! I have like 2-3 weeks until I get mine 
:( Before your appointment, How far along did you think you were? 

I will be around 6 weeks on Thursday and I am not having any sickness. I hope I don't get it. When did all of you get your first bouts of sickness?


----------



## Wiggler

:hugs: Aww hun, I know it sucks, but it means you are filled with all the lovely baby hormones <3 :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Wiggler said:


> :hugs: Aww hun, I know it sucks, but it means you are filled with all the lovely baby hormones <3 :)

Also super bunged up i cant poop tmi i know


----------



## Wiggler

Babygirl - I never had proper sickness with any of mine. I would be sick if I had anything with oranges in when I was having my son, feel a little sick if I was hungry when I was pregnant with my oldest daughter and this time I felt a little sick to begin with, but no real morning sickness :) Fingers crossed you are one of the lucky ones who avoid it :)


----------



## Wiggler

WhisperOfHope said:


> Wiggler said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: Aww hun, I know it sucks, but it means you are filled with all the lovely baby hormones <3 :)
> 
> Also super bunged up i cant poop tmi i knowClick to expand...

Same here. It's horrid!


----------



## Babygirl3289

Wiggler said:


> Babygirl - I never had proper sickness with any of mine. I would be sick if I had anything with oranges in when I was having my son, feel a little sick if I was hungry when I was pregnant with my oldest daughter and this time I felt a little sick to begin with, but no real morning sickness :) Fingers crossed you are one of the lucky ones who avoid it :)

Wiggler- I guess I feel sick when I am hungry. And the other day I was cleaning the bathroom and got really nauseous, but it wasn't from the smells or anything because the bathroom wasn't smelly. So maybe and hopefully that is all I will get. I don't know if I would be able to handle the sickness along with the aching back, cramping, fatigue, AND mood swings! :nope:


----------



## jbk

Babygirl3289 said:


> JBK - awesome scan! :) I am super jealous! I have like 2-3 weeks until I get mine
> :( Before your appointment, How far along did you think you were?
> 
> I will be around 6 weeks on Thursday and I am not having any sickness. I hope I don't get it. When did all of you get your first bouts of sickness?

According to my LMP I was 8w3d.. but I have longer cycles.


----------



## Wiggler

First trimester sucks, sickness or no sickness. I don't really have many symptoms now apart from my stupid pelvis and very faintly tender boobs. It still sucks.

Oh and peeing constantly. Never had this in first tri before :O


----------



## Wiggler

Missed your post jbk, just seen it now! Lovely scan pic :cloud9:


----------



## JoyofMyLife

I am peeing constantly too. That is probably the only symptom I have...oh and a TON of cervical mucus (sorry TMI). The CM is constant and very annoying.


----------



## babyvaughan

Ms Elizabeth said:


> babyvaughan.....this is my first and i'm beyond nervous. I question everything! can I eat this, do this? lol. I drive OH crazy. he's already been thru this so he just keeps telling me to "knock it off". LOL
> 
> But, I have exactly 6 weeks of leave saved up on my due date...if I don't take any between now and then. that's a plus!

I'm the same way can I eat this? did I lay wrong? is it okay to walk that long? I was even scared to do the dishes at first thinking standing that long might be hard on my body (hand washing) so I got a stool and did them lol but since seeing the heartbeat i've calmed down and realizing its okay I can do almost everything I normally do! lol I just started going on walks! 

I think my nausea is coming back it went away this week but I feel its creeping back in lol


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

I've been reading books the Dr recommended...I had to stop cause there are so many doom and gloom tests! LOL.


----------



## Feb4th2011

lucy1 said:


> So, I feel we're all friends here, does anyone else 1) have a super sensitive vajayjay and is practically cumming at the sight of their OH and 2) bleeding a nice peachy/pink/brown immediately after sex?
> 
> It's like a blessing in one hand and a curse in the other.

ZERO SEX DRIVE here!!! I'm kinda jealous!!!! We've had sex once since conceiving.... Sounds bad... But my hubby works longggg hours in the oulfield and I refuse to put out if I'm not into it lol.


----------



## Feb4th2011

I'm so glad we are no longer the newest month of preggo ladies! I've seen a bunch of August due dates


----------



## cdex67

Hi ladies just a quick update as im exhausted tonight. Scan went well today. Baby measured at exactly 9 wks, heart rate was 177 which they said was a little high but nothing to worry about. Official edd is July 7.

https://i1292.photobucket.com/albums/b564/ifightfire15/Mobile%20Uploads/20141202_153302_zpslzbtdxfx.jpg


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

awwww cdex!!! SO CUTE!!


----------



## MamaBee413

cdex and jbk, what lovely scans. I love seeing our little ones!

Everything sounds so promising today (odd thing to say when so many of us feel like rubbish, but you ladies get it)!

I'm so busy I hardly have time to take care of myself it seems. I look forward to Christmas break and things slowing down, but feel so guilty because my house is nowhere near ready for decorating and I am worried it won't happen until last minute. Hopefully my kids will understand. They've been crazy excited about this baby and have told EVERYONE they see! My son will get quiet, and I'll ask him what he is thinking about. He'll tell me the baby, that miracles still happen, and he is so happy we're having one. It melts my heart :cry:

We are debating how to tell DH's family and we really need to this week as we will see his siblings and dad this weekend and can't have the dad find out before the mom, etc, etc. I want to send the attached picture and see if anyone catches it (it is the orange feather just to the right of the head...says "Im thankful for becoming a big brother in 2015). DH says to try that first and if no one catches it, we will call and announce. What do you all think?
 



Attached Files:







thankful turkey.jpg
File size: 46.1 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Rach87

Awwww cdex its a baby!!! How exciting. 

As for the sex drive, well, i dont have one. Poor dh went from getting it 4+ times a week to 1-2 times a week and i want it over quick. I dont know why but ive been kind of panicky and out of rhythm even tho i know its totally safe. Weird anxiety i havent had before. Last nights fun session i felt back to normal so hopefully my weirdness has passed.


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Congratulations on the great scan Cdex! That's a beautiful pic of your little bean.


----------



## csto

In my brain I know sex is safe. But I still haven't had sex. I totally want to, but I'm also paranoid as all get out. My poor husband. We haven't had sex in like 3 weeks. :(


----------



## Wiggler

cdex - awww lovely scan pic! :cloud9:

No sex drive here, but I'm happy about that, sex with an ouchy pelvis isn't fun anyways :haha: 

I sleepwalked last night. Woke up cold on the sofa :rofl: that hasn't happened since I was pregnant with Sophie!


----------



## Tasha

Beautiful scan pic. :)

Cute idea mama! 


My sex drive is high but I'm not allowed to.


----------



## k4th

Mamabee - I love the turkey idea and your news can be seen clearly even on a phone screen. They'd be hard pushed to miss it - fab way to announce your news :)

Like several of you I have no sex drive either. Probably a good thing as I've been put on pelvic rest so dtd is out for us anyway. After ltttc it's quite nice to have a little break though :blush:


----------



## sportysgirl

Gorgeous scan cdex!


----------



## sammynashley

Lovely scan cdex! 

I'm feeling pretty rubbish this morning woken up with a sore throat and blocked nose :( also have DS poorly off school with a similar thing plus sickness so seems my house is full of sickos today.

How's everyone else feeling?


----------



## Wiggler

Massive hugs, feel better soon! :hugs:

My son is off school again today with this cold, it really is nasty.


----------



## Khatif

What a lovely pic Cdex67! Congratulation.

I had a very interesting night. Around 1 o clock I had to pee so I went to the bathroom when I came back I suddenly started to feel sick, almost throw up then the cold runs through my body and I got very warm and my heart started to bumb very fast. 
It is now gone but I still dont feel too well.


----------



## sammynashley

Aww bless him Hun, hope he feels better soon, there is so many bugs going around at the mo.


Sorry to hear your not feeling too great either khatif


----------



## ajarvis

Whisper you're expecting to be 7 weeks next week? They should see something then for sure! Did they just do abdominal or vaginal as well?

Wiggler - my oldest definitely took advantage, but at least at 8 and 5 they're old enough to behave :p

Joyofmylife thats what I said then got hit by horrific nausea for the last couple of days! Oh and I had to pee like crazy yesterday. Which hasn't been an issue yet.

Heaveneats good luck at your scan this morning!

Lucy1 - for me it's the dreams as at night I'm to sick to do anything. But wow dreams!!

haha Feb4th2011 I've been thinking the same thing! Now can't wait to see the September girls show up then we'll be so close to 2nd trimester :p Even though I'm trying very hard to just enjoy the day to day since this is likely my last pregnancy

Cdex great pic! I should have mine in 3 weeks or so. Not quite close enough to get excited, but almost lol.

Mammabee I think it's a cute idea. I don't know if I would have caught it though. Cause I probably wouldn't read the writing, but the word brother does stand out.

AFM went to the gym last night for a weight and strengthening class. Man I've been slacking lol. Need to get back in there! The SO is planning something for this weekend. I need to go buy gloves, toque, scarf, and a dress. I have no idea what's going on. But I'm happy the week is half over and I have midwife appt. on Friday. I'm wondering if they'll listen for the heartbeat. I'll be 9 weeks 5 days.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ajarvis said:


> Whisper you're expecting to be 7 weeks next week? They should see something then for sure! Did they just do abdominal or vaginal as well?
> 
> Wiggler - my oldest definitely took advantage, but at least at 8 and 5 they're old enough to behave :p
> 
> Joyofmylife thats what I said then got hit by horrific nausea for the last couple of days! Oh and I had to pee like crazy yesterday. Which hasn't been an issue yet.
> 
> Heaveneats good luck at your scan this morning!
> 
> Lucy1 - for me it's the dreams as at night I'm to sick to do anything. But wow dreams!!
> 
> haha Feb4th2011 I've been thinking the same thing! Now can't wait to see the September girls show up then we'll be so close to 2nd trimester :p Even though I'm trying very hard to just enjoy the day to day since this is likely my last pregnancy
> 
> Cdex great pic! I should have mine in 3 weeks or so. Not quite close enough to get excited, but almost lol.
> 
> Mammabee I think it's a cute idea. I don't know if I would have caught it though. Cause I probably wouldn't read the writing, but the word brother does stand out.
> 
> AFM went to the gym last night for a weight and strengthening class. Man I've been slacking lol. Need to get back in there! The SO is planning something for this weekend. I need to go buy gloves, toque, scarf, and a dress. I have no idea what's going on. But I'm happy the week is half over and I have midwife appt. on Friday. I'm wondering if they'll listen for the heartbeat. I'll be 9 weeks 5 days.

They did both scans she got loads of information that my ovarys are enlarged and cystic and my uterus is retroverted and bicornuate and the baby measured 2.8 mm but no hb


----------



## heaveneats

:cloud9: I feel so so blessed. I cannot even describe how relieved I am. Scan was amazing they didn't even have to use internal thingy, saw heartbeat 145 BPM :) and looking at the top of my scan I noticed they measured me at 8 weeks when I'm only supposed to be 7w 4d, totally fine with me though I guess my dates were wrong
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20141203_092627.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 16


----------



## MamaBee413

Congrats, heaveneats! Looks amazing!


----------



## countryblonde

Heaveneats that gets me so excited cause I will be 7w4d when I get my scan next week!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Im so jealouse of all these good scans


----------



## cdex67

Thanks ladies!! So nice to see great scans.

Whisper I'm so sorry for what you're going through but there is definitely still hope. I have everything crossed for that little heartbeat.


----------



## KozmikKitten

Hey ladies - so sorry so many of you are under the weather! I have some cold symptoms myself, and its just enough to be annoying.

Heaven - so excited for your amazing scan! You are very close to me in dates if you are measuring at 8 wks!

I had my scan this morning too! Everything looks great. I'm at work and no one here knows, so I'm not going to be uploading a pic. I do have one of those internal bruises so she told me to expect some brown bleeding at some point. Measuring 8w2d and HB of 162! :)


----------



## Babygirl3289

Kozmikkitten- Awesome news!!! :) Was this your first prenatal appointment? 

My sister had twins and she had a hematoma in between the 2 babies in the uterus and it shrunk pretty quickly and went away. Her babies are 8 months and healthy :)


----------



## ajarvis

Nice scan heaveneats!

Whisperofhope - hopefully a HB is found next week! 5 weeks can have a measurement of 2.88. Good luck next week!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ajarvis said:


> Nice scan heaveneats!
> 
> Whisperofhope - hopefully a HB is found next week! 5 weeks can have a measurement of 2.88. Good luck next week!

The problem is i am or should be 6 weeks now


----------



## ajarvis

Dates can be off though. That's common! Baby could just be behind. Still thinking positive thoughts for you!!

Good news on the scan kozmikkitten


----------



## Rach87

WhisperOfHope said:


> ajarvis said:
> 
> 
> Nice scan heaveneats!
> 
> Whisperofhope - hopefully a HB is found next week! 5 weeks can have a measurement of 2.88. Good luck next week!
> 
> The problem is i am or should be 6 weeks nowClick to expand...

According to my lmp I should be 10 weeks. When I went in for what I thought was a 7 week scan they measured me at 5 weeks. Just a sac no fetal pole or baby seen. When I went back 2 weeks later there was baby with a heartbeat of 160 and measuring 7+2. Its pretty weird bc with these dates I conceived basically when my period should have started. So hopefully the same outcome for you. I was kind of freaking out being 2 weeks behind where I thought I should be. Thankfully its worked out so far, I hope the same goes for you :winkwink:


----------



## Livvy

Congrats on the lovely scans and fingers crossed for everyone waiting! The waiting game is hard. 

This is a weird question: has anyone else noticed their pee smelling strongly?


----------



## ready4babies

Hello Ladies sending positive vibes to you all! I would love to join, I'm 7 weeks I'm due July 21st I just found out. 

Livvy yes I have noticed my pee smelling like when you eat asparagus.


----------



## KozmikKitten

Livvy - yes I have noticed that. 

Babygirl - no, I had a "confirmation of pregnancy" appointment around 5 wks and then I had this appt today which was the actual going over of all the do's and don'ts of pregnancy and also the ultrasound.


----------



## Rach87

Congrats ready4babies! Welcome!

Just an idea, saw in one of the other groups theyre putting on the front page what everyone thinks theyre having :blue: or :pink: , then when they find out putting that up too to see who was right. Up to you ajarvis, not sure if you have the extra time to do all that?


----------



## ajarvis

Livvy said:


> Congrats on the lovely scans and fingers crossed for everyone waiting! The waiting game is hard.
> 
> This is a weird question: has anyone else noticed their pee smelling strongly?

Only after eating asparagus lmao


----------



## ajarvis

Congrats Ready4babies!

Rach87 I can if everyone wants me to! There would have to be patience involved as I suspect I will be offline Friday PM - Sunday lol. But after the Yellow stork we could put a "Thinking :blue: :pink: " Then as we all find out just update the stork colors?


----------



## sammynashley

That sounds like a pretty cool idea :)


----------



## Khatif

I will also join to the game after we had the scan and everything is good.


----------



## Rach87

Or we could do on the left side of the name what we want/think, then change the right side when we find out?

Im hoping for a boy! (I dont want any girls but I know because I dont thats probably what ill get. Lol)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

If all is ok im up for that


----------



## jbk

WhisperOfHope said:


> ajarvis said:
> 
> 
> Nice scan heaveneats!
> 
> Whisperofhope - hopefully a HB is found next week! 5 weeks can have a measurement of 2.88. Good luck next week!
> 
> The problem is i am or should be 6 weeks nowClick to expand...

Whisper! I thought I was 8w4d yesterday, but baby is only measuring 7w3d. Dates can be off. I'll keep you in my thoughts!


----------



## Wiggler

I love that idea! :D

How is everyone feeling?

Pregnancy wise I feel fine, faintly sore boobs, achy pelvis, not much else. This cold is currently attacking my sinuses which is making me feel horrible though :(

Ringing the GP to get my initial appointment tomorrow :happydance: OH will also (hopefully) be booking an appointment to talk about having a vasectomy. He's a bit nervous though, which I understand, but it needs to be done.


----------



## ajarvis

Rach that is a better much simpler idea lol. If everyone is down for that let me know and I'll start making changes later tonight!


----------



## sammynashley

Wiggler- I. Suffering with a cold aswell woke up with it this morning horrible sore throat and generally feeling rough. 

Had a little more energy since having my iron tablets but they make me feel so rough and sick I'm only managing 1 every other day. They're horrible.


----------



## Wiggler

Aww hugs hun, I hope you feel better soon! :hugs:

ajarvis - Can you put my date down for the 26th please :flower:, I'm 99% sure I am due some point around then :haha: Will probably have to change after my scan in Jan though. I have no clues on what this baby is but I'm really really hoping for a boy <3


----------



## jbk

Oh I'll Play!!! Won't find out until end of Feb, but I am thinking girl!


----------



## fluffet521

cdex, Heaven, and Kozmik - congrats to all of you on the great scans and appointments! I am so excited and happy for you ladies!

MamaBee - love, love, LOVE the announcement idea! That is so precious! If you're sending it to everyone by e-mail or text, maybe you could include a note asking them to be sure to read the feathers or something like that? Then you guys can call those who still don't catch it. Absolutely precious idea, hun!

ajarvis - your SO is planning a weekend surprise? How sweet! That is definitely something to look forward to, and help you get through the rest of the week! <3

Whisper - I know you didn't get to hear what you wanted today, but hang in there, sweetie. Rach's post was good information; hopefully you were able to find some comfort in her words. You're in my thoughts and prayers, and I'm keeping EX (everything crossed) for you and that little bean. :hugs:

Livvy - I have not noticed my pee smelling at all. I've been drinking water like a fish, though, so I wonder if it might be diluting the smell? How far along are you?

ready - Congratulations and welcome to the group!!! Sending positive vibes right back atcha! :)

Rach - I'm not sure I completely understand the :pink: or :blue: thing, but it sounds fun! I'm just confused about where the :pink: or :blue: would go? I saw where you said on the front page, but...I'm sorry. Maybe once I see it, it will make more sense. :p Anyway, if ajarvis is up to it, I'm in! :thumbup:

Love and hugs to all you ladies (and your children) who are under the weather or not feeling well! Being sick is no fun, especially when pregnant! :nope: I hope you all start feeling better soon. :hugs:


----------



## MamaBee413

I had such intuition with my other two about what gender they were (almost from the get-go), but I have nothing this time. Maybe it will come as time goes on a little. Until then, I'm hoping for a girl! You can color me pink for now if you like :pink:


----------



## MamaBee413

I just sent the picture out and my DH's sister wrote back almost instantly with a 'so cute', but nothing else pertaining to it so I'm guessing she missed it. I'll ask him tonight if I should send the matching video (in which it is obvious) or if he wants to call them. So antsy to get a reaction!


----------



## sammynashley

Mamabee hopefully you get a reaction soon, best reaction we've had was the mother in law on her birthday our 2year old decided to tell nanny she saw a baby in mummy's belly and it all came out then so unplanned but kinda cute and mil was over the moon!


I have a really strong feeling this little bean is a boy. I would be so shock to be told I'm having a girl.

Hubby suprised me when he got home from work, he's booked me a private gender scan for jan 31st! I thinking he's more eager to know than I am :)


----------



## MamaBee413

fluffet521 said:


> Rach - I'm not sure I completely understand the :pink: or :blue: thing, but it sounds fun! I'm just confused about where the :pink: or :blue: would go? I saw where you said on the front page, but...I'm sorry. Maybe once I see it, it will make more sense. :p Anyway, if ajarvis is up to it, I'm in! :thumbup:

Fluffet, we are all listed in the first post on the front page and there is a stork on either side of our usernames. I think the suggestion is that we color the left side stork with what we think/want and then the right side stork will be actual once we find out. Sounds like fun!


----------



## BeautifulRose

I'm thinking/hoping for a boy !


----------



## cdex67

Ajarvis I'm all for the stork thing. If you could change my due date to the 7th and I THINK it's going to be a girl so pink storky for me :)


----------



## Wiggler

sammy - i was the same when I was expecting my son, if they had said he was a girl I would have fallen off the bed in shock :haha: I just knew :)


----------



## lucy1

I have a strong feeling it's a boy even though I'm hoping for a girl!


----------



## KozmikKitten

lucy1 said:


> I have a strong feeling it's a boy even though I'm hoping for a girl!

Me too! I think its a boy even though I'm hoping for a girl. 
Also, can my due date be changed to the 13th? According to my scan. :) Thanks!


----------



## jbk

I also need to be changed to the 19th when you have time!! :)


----------



## ajarvis

OK>. I did an update. Ladies that think one way, but feel another. Can you clarify if you want a boy or girl stork? lol. Thanks :)


----------



## Wiggler

Ajarvis - thanks! and what do you think/want baby to be?


----------



## Livvy

Fluffet, I'm 9+4. It's only started in the past couple weeks or so. 

Ajarvis, I think mine is a boy. :)


----------



## Babygirl3289

I think I am having a boy :) :blue:


----------



## hollyw79

I really think boy too.. but I am ALWAYS wrong so it's probably a girl :rofl: I already have 2 boys and 1 girl.. so I truly am impartial! positives to both!


----------



## csto

Livvy said:


> Congrats on the lovely scans and fingers crossed for everyone waiting! The waiting game is hard.
> 
> This is a weird question: has anyone else noticed their pee smelling strongly?

I have. It's gross. lol. I probably need to drink more water. 

I'm thinking boy. Hubby has referred to baby as "he," so I think deep down, even though he wants a girl, he thinks baby is a boy too. :happydance:


----------



## jbk

I really try to keep up with this post! You ladies are amazing at keeping conversation going, haha! I try to get on when I can, but I am also in nursing school which has been taking up so much time... but I really love this thread! 

I am so excited for July!!


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Random thought....I have feel so nauseous for the past 5 weeks...nothing helped. I broke down today and ate a small box of Nerds. Nausea gone.... Does my little bean love sugar?


----------



## cdex67

Ms E I have heard that sour things tend to help though I have no experience with that.


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Ooh sour patch kids!


----------



## cdex67

I bought some ice breakers fruit sours the other night and they are amazing. Even without nausea I want sour stuff and these are so good.


----------



## Medzi

I am SO behind and I don't have a lot of time to catch up so I hope everyone is doing well!

Ajarvis - I think I'm having a boy - my yellow stork will stay yellow until he/she is born though since we won't be finding out any sooner!


----------



## Livvy

Wow, lots of us think boy!


----------



## Tasha

Cute game :) my gut says boy but since the last four of my pregnancies that got far enough were girls I'm probably wrong!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Does anyone have milky cervical mucus? Sorry for tmi i was laying in bed last night and thought i was bleeding but was just lots of really watery cm


----------



## dan-o

I'm bleeding :( 
Light red and quite a lot, accompanied by cramping. Literally just started in the last half an hour.


----------



## Wiggler

:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

dan-o said:


> I'm bleeding :(
> Light red and quite a lot, accompanied by cramping. Literally just started in the last half an hour.

Oh no hope everything is ok:(


----------



## dan-o

I've just stood up and it literally flooded out, nasty. Not sure what to think, everything was ok yesterday!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

dan-o said:


> I've just stood up and it literally flooded out, nasty. Not sure what to think, everything was ok yesterday!

Id maybe give the epau a call


----------



## Khatif

dan-o said:


> I've just stood up and it literally flooded out, nasty. Not sure what to think, everything was ok yesterday!

Call your doctor maybe. I hope everything is fine.


----------



## sammynashley

Sorry to hear you bleeding dan-o, take it easy and ring your doctor or epau, thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

I agree hun, ring up and get checked out :hugs:


----------



## dan-o

Thanks ladies, not much I can do really, hubby at work and no cover and I'm at home with both kids. Typical. It's stopped pouring now but changed to proper red.


----------



## cdex67

dan-o said:


> Thanks ladies, not much I can do really, hubby at work and no cover and I'm at home with both kids. Typical. It's stopped pouring now but changed to proper red.

I hope everything is ok! I know you said you have the kids but I've read that when you bleed a lot they tell you to lay down on your left side for a little while to see if it slows or stops. Hugs!


----------



## MamaBee413

Dan-o, thinking about you this morning. Please let us know as soon as you can what the doctor says. :hugs:


----------



## sportysgirl

Oh no Dan-O. Hope your ok. Have you rang the midwife? :hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

Hope you're OK dan-o :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im so crampy today i actually had to do knicker check to make sure i wasnt bleeding


----------



## heaveneats

Dano-o so sorry about the bleeding, love to you xx. Can you have hubby come home so you can go get checked out?


----------



## KozmikKitten

dan-o thinking about you today, hope you get a chance to see your dr soon.


----------



## jbk

:hugs: Dan-o hope everything is okay! Thinking about you.


----------



## ajarvis

Good Luck Dan-o hopefully the dr can set your mind to ease. I know I had lots of bleeding with DS #1. 

I've updated as many ladies as I can so far for the stork thing. 

Babygirl I seem to have been very neglectful!! I don't have you on the list! Can you let me know your due date? Then I can add you and your stork? 

AFM I have no inclination yet what I'm having and I don't have an inclination towards either gender. I have 2 boys. 3 would be fun! But a girl would be different. As soon as I get that inkling I'll update mine ;)


----------



## ajarvis

Ms Elizabeth said:


> Random thought....I have feel so nauseous for the past 5 weeks...nothing helped. I broke down today and ate a small box of Nerds. Nausea gone.... Does my little bean love sugar?

Pregnancy is the only time I WANT sugar. Sweets, baking, cookies, donuts. Rest of the time I leave it no problem. May have a small contribution to my weight gain so far....


----------



## Feb4th2011

Dan-o I'm so sorry this is happening to you. Keep us updated if you can. 
Xx


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Oh no Dan-o, that's so scary! So sorry to have to go through this. Hugs to you and hopefully you can get to the doctor soon.


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Whisper, I've had tons of creamy CM for the last 4 weeks since I found out I was pregnant. It's a daily thing and has not let up at all. I read this is a symptom in the first trimester so I think it's pretty normal.

I have a feeling I'm having a girl, which is also what I'm kinda hoping for. But we're staying team yellow until the baby is born.


----------



## dan-o

Babys ok! Heart beating and measuring lovely. 
Subchorionic hematoma causing the bleeding (which is now like medium flow AF) 
Just had a quick abdominal scan. Proper scan on weds when I see the consultant x

https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/6A846459-3C18-44F7-A259-62D355E1914D.jpg


----------



## sportysgirl

dan-o said:


> Babys ok! Heart beating and measuring lovely.
> Subchorionic hematoma causing the bleeding (which is now like medium flow AF)
> Just had a quick abdominal scan. Proper scan on weds when I see the consultant x
> 
> https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/6A846459-3C18-44F7-A259-62D355E1914D.jpg

:happydance: I am so pleased everything is ok. You must be so relieved. :kiss:


----------



## dan-o

Thanks, I am! What a nightmare tho, I've never had a straight forward pregnancy lol!! :dohh:


----------



## countryblonde

So glad everything is okay dan-o!!


----------



## lucy1

dan-o said:


> Thanks, I am! What a nightmare tho, I've never had a straight forward pregnancy lol!! :dohh:

I was working back and saw your post from this morning and KNEW as soon as you said the word gushed it was sch. So glad everything's ok xx


----------



## lucy1

Just had a quick info appointment with midwife except she stood in the background while a nice Polish student midwife led the appointment. 

Didn't have the heart to tell her I knew everything she was telling me 100x over and probably more than her so let her reel off her speil nodding when appropriate :)


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Yay Dan-o, that's great news! So glad your little bean is ok. What a scary thing to go through!


----------



## cdex67

Oh dan-o so glad everything Is ok!


----------



## sammynashley

Glad everything's ok dan-o lovely picture of bean!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Glad to hear your good news, dan-o. I have a sch too and I'm worried about when/if I start bleeding. 


Is anyone else suffering from terrible insomnia?


----------



## Babygirl3289

KozmikKitten said:


> Glad to hear your good news, dan-o. I have a sch too and I'm worried about when/if I start bleeding.
> 
> 
> Is anyone else suffering from terrible insomnia?

KozmikKitten - I am having Insomnia! I used to take medication for anxiety and it would help me sleep at night. But now I can't , So I have been going to bed just fine, but then I wake up around 3-4am and toss and turn for 2 hours and then finally get back to sleep to turn around and get up for work :( It is terrible!!


----------



## hollyw79

I'm so glad all is well dan-o! I had a SCH with my son and had periodic episodes of bleeding. Just take it easy! :flower:


----------



## Babygirl3289

ajarvis said:


> Good Luck Dan-o hopefully the dr can set your mind to ease. I know I had lots of bleeding with DS #1.
> 
> I've updated as many ladies as I can so far for the stork thing.
> 
> Babygirl I seem to have been very neglectful!! I don't have you on the list! Can you let me know your due date? Then I can add you and your stork?
> 
> AFM I have no inclination yet what I'm having and I don't have an inclination towards either gender. I have 2 boys. 3 would be fun! But a girl would be different. As soon as I get that inkling I'll update mine ;)


Ajarvis- I totally understand you are busy! :) It's ok :) My EDD is July 31st but that's based off of my calculations, I wont know until a couple of weeks.


----------



## Khatif

dan-o said:


> Thanks, I am! What a nightmare tho, I've never had a straight forward pregnancy lol!! :dohh:

So happy to read that everything is fine! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## heaveneats

So glad all is okay dan-o!


----------



## ajarvis

Oh awesome!! Such great news Dan-o!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Glad all is ok dano x


----------



## LuvallmyH

Back from vacation...
I'm so happy everything is ok dan-o! Great pic!
It seems like it's been very busy here. Beautiful scan pics ladies!

Afm, ms is in full swing! I can't complain - especially since I was complaining I didn't have it! I know it will pass. Ya know, next year I should feel better :haha:


----------



## Medzi

So glad to hear all is well dan-o!

whisper - lots of cm here too.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

How fast has this week gone my rescan felt ages away on monday but its getting coser and closer now


----------



## Keyval

Hi ladies . 
About a half an hour after a bath , dried and dressed . I noticed my underwear was wet a lot ... not just like discharge but watery fluid . It was wet enough to look like I peed myself and im pretty sure it wasn't as my pee smells very strong lately and it didn't smell of much tbh. I'm confused :(


----------



## dan-o

ajarvis said:


> Oh awesome!! Such great news Dan-o!

Thanks! Have to hang up my running shoes and just watch you from the sideline now tho! I just knew I wouldn't get away with running pregnant :dohh:

Ah well there's always 2016 to start up again! It will be worth the break if I get my rainbow! X


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Keyval said:


> Hi ladies .
> About a half an hour after a bath , dried and dressed . I noticed my underwear was wet a lot ... not just like discharge but watery fluid . It was wet enough to look like I peed myself and im pretty sure it wasn't as my pee smells very strong lately and it didn't smell of much tbh. I'm confused :(

Thats how i was last night i woke in a pnic as i was dripping wet white milky watery stuff


----------



## JoyofMyLife

So I just realized why I might not be getting morning sickness. I've been taking 50mg of zinc daily in addition to my prenatal to control acne and I just read that zinc supplements help with ms. That would definitely explain why I haven't been nauseous at all. 

Just wanted to share this in case any of you ladies want to try it. I can't say for sure if that's the reason for no ms but it might be a factor.


----------



## heaveneats

Has anyone still been drinking tea? I am worried I should totally cut caffeine out, its just so hard to do so


----------



## Babygirl3289

Keyval said:


> Hi ladies .
> About a half an hour after a bath , dried and dressed . I noticed my underwear was wet a lot ... not just like discharge but watery fluid . It was wet enough to look like I peed myself and im pretty sure it wasn't as my pee smells very strong lately and it didn't smell of much tbh. I'm confused :(

Keyval - It was probably the bath water that got trapped up there. It happens to me when I take bath's too. I'm sure you are fine, but if your worried you can call the doc :)


----------



## KozmikKitten

heaven - im still drinking soda. I dont plan to give it up. (I'm not a rule-follower during pregnancy though).


----------



## Babygirl3289

Can someone give me some advice? 

I have chronic pain and I take Oxycodone daily for the pain. I wont get to see my OBGYN for another 2 weeks and I have talked to my doctor and he said to stop right away. But I heard that withdrawls can cause miscarriage... So I am scared because I am afraid of birth defects but also am afraid to miscarry! Does anyone have any experience with this or knows anyone who has and the baby was fine???


----------



## Wiggler

Babygirl3289 said:


> Can someone give me some advice?
> 
> I have chronic pain and I take Oxycodone daily for the pain. I wont get to see my OBGYN for another 2 weeks and I have talked to my doctor and he said to stop right away. But I heard that withdrawls can cause miscarriage... So I am scared because I am afraid of birth defects but also am afraid to miscarry! Does anyone have any experience with this or knows anyone who has and the baby was fine???

Can you get a quick phone appointment with your OB? :hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

Dan-o that is awesome! Lovely scan piccy <3

How is everyone? 

I'm feeling very bloated, and a bit sicky today. The cold is finally easing up though which is amazing!


----------



## Babygirl3289

Wiggler said:


> Babygirl3289 said:
> 
> 
> Can someone give me some advice?
> 
> I have chronic pain and I take Oxycodone daily for the pain. I wont get to see my OBGYN for another 2 weeks and I have talked to my doctor and he said to stop right away. But I heard that withdrawls can cause miscarriage... So I am scared because I am afraid of birth defects but also am afraid to miscarry! Does anyone have any experience with this or knows anyone who has and the baby was fine???
> 
> Can you get a quick phone appointment with your OB? :hugs:Click to expand...


They wont give me any medical advice since I am a new patient .. I tried calling because I was having some cramping and they said go to urgent care.


----------



## Wiggler

Babygirl3289 said:


> Wiggler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babygirl3289 said:
> 
> 
> Can someone give me some advice?
> 
> I have chronic pain and I take Oxycodone daily for the pain. I wont get to see my OBGYN for another 2 weeks and I have talked to my doctor and he said to stop right away. But I heard that withdrawls can cause miscarriage... So I am scared because I am afraid of birth defects but also am afraid to miscarry! Does anyone have any experience with this or knows anyone who has and the baby was fine???
> 
> Can you get a quick phone appointment with your OB? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They wont give me any medical advice since I am a new patient .. I tried calling because I was having some cramping and they said go to urgent care.Click to expand...

Oh :( I would deffo try to get a second opinion on the stopping thing though :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Babygirl3289 said:


> Can someone give me some advice?
> 
> I have chronic pain and I take Oxycodone daily for the pain. I wont get to see my OBGYN for another 2 weeks and I have talked to my doctor and he said to stop right away. But I heard that withdrawls can cause miscarriage... So I am scared because I am afraid of birth defects but also am afraid to miscarry! Does anyone have any experience with this or knows anyone who has and the baby was fine???

I Take diclofenac for suspected arthritis but was told not to take it anymore the notes i read online say its safe after first tri but i wont be risking it, i would try to ask the docs or obgyn maybe just give them a call for some advise?


----------



## LuvallmyH

Forgot to post my bump pic!
8w 2d


Anyone else?????


----------



## Babygirl3289

WhisperOfHope said:


> Babygirl3289 said:
> 
> 
> Can someone give me some advice?
> 
> I have chronic pain and I take Oxycodone daily for the pain. I wont get to see my OBGYN for another 2 weeks and I have talked to my doctor and he said to stop right away. But I heard that withdrawls can cause miscarriage... So I am scared because I am afraid of birth defects but also am afraid to miscarry! Does anyone have any experience with this or knows anyone who has and the baby was fine???
> 
> I Take diclofenac for suspected arthritis but was told not to take it anymore the notes i read online say its safe after first tri but i wont be risking it, i would try to ask the docs or obgyn maybe just give them a call for some advise?Click to expand...



I did try to call my OBGYN but they wont give me advice until I am established with them. IM a new patient and my appointment isn't until the 18th of this month. Im so worried..


----------



## LuvallmyH

Babygirl3289 said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babygirl3289 said:
> 
> 
> Can someone give me some advice?
> 
> I have chronic pain and I take Oxycodone daily for the pain. I wont get to see my OBGYN for another 2 weeks and I have talked to my doctor and he said to stop right away. But I heard that withdrawls can cause miscarriage... So I am scared because I am afraid of birth defects but also am afraid to miscarry! Does anyone have any experience with this or knows anyone who has and the baby was fine???
> 
> I Take diclofenac for suspected arthritis but was told not to take it anymore the notes i read online say its safe after first tri but i wont be risking it, i would try to ask the docs or obgyn maybe just give them a call for some advise?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I did try to call my OBGYN but they wont give me advice until I am established with them. IM a new patient and my appointment isn't until the 18th of this month. Im so worried..Click to expand...

That seems crazy! How unfair! Can they get you in sooner? What did your dr say about the potential mc from withdrawal? I might stop if my dr told me to, even if I haven't seen my ob yet. Did you google it?


----------



## Babygirl3289

LuvallmyH said:


> Babygirl3289 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babygirl3289 said:
> 
> 
> Can someone give me some advice?
> 
> I have chronic pain and I take Oxycodone daily for the pain. I wont get to see my OBGYN for another 2 weeks and I have talked to my doctor and he said to stop right away. But I heard that withdrawls can cause miscarriage... So I am scared because I am afraid of birth defects but also am afraid to miscarry! Does anyone have any experience with this or knows anyone who has and the baby was fine???
> 
> I Take diclofenac for suspected arthritis but was told not to take it anymore the notes i read online say its safe after first tri but i wont be risking it, i would try to ask the docs or obgyn maybe just give them a call for some advise?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I did try to call my OBGYN but they wont give me advice until I am established with them. IM a new patient and my appointment isn't until the 18th of this month. Im so worried..Click to expand...
> 
> That seems crazy! How unfair! Can they get you in sooner? What did your dr say about the potential mc from withdrawal? I might stop if my dr told me to, even if I haven't seen my ob yet. Did you google it?Click to expand...


The doctor didn't seem to be worried or know about MC (he is not the best doc). I have googled it and it says that Oxycodone is a class B pregnancy risk which means no evidence of harm to the fetus.. but I also had read things from people saying that there could be a low % of birth defects.. It's so hard to know what is good information and what is just crap.. I know if I took it through the whole pregnancy, baby could go through withdrawals at birth but I wouldn't be doing that ..


----------



## LuvallmyH

I wish there was a clear answer for you :hugs:


----------



## Babygirl3289

LuvallmyH said:


> Forgot to post my bump pic!
> 8w 2d
> View attachment 826473
> 
> 
> Anyone else?????

Omg!! You are really showing!! :) How cute!!!!!


----------



## Wiggler

Babygirl3289 said:


> LuvallmyH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babygirl3289 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babygirl3289 said:
> 
> 
> Can someone give me some advice?
> 
> I have chronic pain and I take Oxycodone daily for the pain. I wont get to see my OBGYN for another 2 weeks and I have talked to my doctor and he said to stop right away. But I heard that withdrawls can cause miscarriage... So I am scared because I am afraid of birth defects but also am afraid to miscarry! Does anyone have any experience with this or knows anyone who has and the baby was fine???
> 
> I Take diclofenac for suspected arthritis but was told not to take it anymore the notes i read online say its safe after first tri but i wont be risking it, i would try to ask the docs or obgyn maybe just give them a call for some advise?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I did try to call my OBGYN but they wont give me advice until I am established with them. IM a new patient and my appointment isn't until the 18th of this month. Im so worried..Click to expand...
> 
> That seems crazy! How unfair! Can they get you in sooner? What did your dr say about the potential mc from withdrawal? I might stop if my dr told me to, even if I haven't seen my ob yet. Did you google it?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The doctor didn't seem to be worried or know about MC (he is not the best doc). I have googled it and it says that Oxycodone is a class B pregnancy risk which means no evidence of harm to the fetus.. but I also had read things from people saying that there could be a low % of birth defects.. It's so hard to know what is good information and what is just crap.. I know if I took it through the whole pregnancy, baby could go through withdrawals at birth but I wouldn't be doing that ..Click to expand...

First, Dr Google is not your friend 

Second, general doctors are jack of all trades, master of none. This is a quite specialised thing so I would deffo wait until you talk to a OB who will have a full in depth knowledge of this stuff :flower:


----------



## jbk

Babygirl.... could you maybe taper off of it, so your body won't go into a state of shock with not having it? From what I have studied opioids aren't a high risk of problems for developing babies, but just stopping may be too much for your body to handle pregnant or not.


----------



## Babygirl3289

This is mine at 5w3d... I was trying on my dress for my work Christmas party :xmas12:
 



Attached Files:







photo (1).jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Wiggler

Sorry if my last reply came out harshly, I am very bad with words :haha:


----------



## jbk

I personally haven't w/d from them, but know people who have (they basically said it was not a favorable experience) and people who had to take methadone their whole pregnancy.. Their babies have ended up being healthy and smart. They did go through the w/d after birth.


----------



## dan-o

LuvallmyH said:


> Forgot to post my bump pic!
> 8w 2d
> View attachment 826473
> 
> 
> Anyone else?????

Impressive bump luvallmy!! I guess you've given up keeping it secret then? :haha: xxx


----------



## dan-o

Babygirl3289 said:


> This is mine at 5w3d... I was trying on my dress for my work Christmas party :xmas12:

Cute bump baby girl! Nice dress too!


----------



## Babygirl3289

Thanks Dan-o :)


----------



## Babygirl3289

jbk said:


> Babygirl.... could you maybe taper off of it, so your body won't go into a state of shock with not having it? From what I have studied opioids aren't a high risk of problems for developing babies, but just stopping may be too much for your body to handle pregnant or not.

That's what I am going to do I think... I just worry about my pain.. But I want what's best for this baby.. It's tough! I didn't think about all of this before I got pregnant and now I feel bad.

I did hear about Methadone being safe during pregnancy.. I would never want my newborn to go through withdrawals... So I am going to taper off.. I am going to call and see if I can get in sooner with my OB...


----------



## jbk

Babygirl3289 said:


> jbk said:
> 
> 
> Babygirl.... could you maybe taper off of it, so your body won't go into a state of shock with not having it? From what I have studied opioids aren't a high risk of problems for developing babies, but just stopping may be too much for your body to handle pregnant or not.
> 
> That's what I am going to do I think... I just worry about my pain.. But I want what's best for this baby.. It's tough! I didn't think about all of this before I got pregnant and now I feel bad.
> 
> I did hear about Methadone being safe during pregnancy.. I would never want my newborn to go through withdrawals... So I am going to taper off.. I am going to call and see if I can get in sooner with my OB...Click to expand...


I understand. I wouldn't either. I think they kept the methadone because this person was doing really hard stuff.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Oh my gosh my boobies are so sore tonight they feel super heavy and when i move owchhhh thats a good thing right?


----------



## ajarvis

heaveneats said:


> Has anyone still been drinking tea? I am worried I should totally cut caffeine out, its just so hard to do so

I drink a large tim hortons coffee every morning - 200MG caffeine. That's the recommended amount. I can't give it up 100% lol. Not if I don't have to :p I use to drink 3-5 of them a day!


----------



## LuvallmyH

Babygirl3289 said:


> This is mine at 5w3d... I was trying on my dress for my work Christmas party :xmas12:

Love that dress & your bump is super cute!


Dan-o, I think anyone who actually sees me knows, lol. I'm quite impressed that no one has spilled the beans on fb yet! It's too uncomfortable to hide it. 

Whisper, it's just my nipples. The are so painful!


----------



## ajarvis

dan-o said:


> ajarvis said:
> 
> 
> Oh awesome!! Such great news Dan-o!
> 
> Thanks! Have to hang up my running shoes and just watch you from the sideline now tho! I just knew I wouldn't get away with running pregnant :dohh:
> 
> Ah well there's always 2016 to start up again! It will be worth the break if I get my rainbow! XClick to expand...

Definitely worth a running break for a healthy babe :)


----------



## Babygirl3289

LuvallmyH said:


> Babygirl3289 said:
> 
> 
> This is mine at 5w3d... I was trying on my dress for my work Christmas party :xmas12:
> 
> Love that dress & your bump is super cute!
> 
> 
> Dan-o, I think anyone who actually sees me knows, lol. I'm quite impressed that no one has spilled the beans on fb yet! It's too uncomfortable to hide it.
> 
> Whisper, it's just my nipples. The are so painful!Click to expand...

Thank you :) It's barely a bump ! I can't wait to be showing like you LuvallmyH! :) 

Im cramping quite a bit as we talk :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i keep feeling like im bleeding but just tons of milk cm yack


----------



## ajarvis

https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e216/amanda_jarvis1/e0f2854a-692e-43ea-95cc-12127ac52ba2_zps1f31b4cf.jpg

9 weeks 2 days!


----------



## LuvallmyH

ajarvis said:


> https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e216/amanda_jarvis1/e0f2854a-692e-43ea-95cc-12127ac52ba2_zps1f31b4cf.jpg
> 
> 9 weeks 2 days!

Looks like a bump to me! You are so cute!


----------



## LuvallmyH

Babygirl3289 said:


> LuvallmyH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babygirl3289 said:
> 
> 
> This is mine at 5w3d... I was trying on my dress for my work Christmas party :xmas12:
> 
> Love that dress & your bump is super cute!
> 
> 
> Dan-o, I think anyone who actually sees me knows, lol. I'm quite impressed that no one has spilled the beans on fb yet! It's too uncomfortable to hide it.
> 
> Whisper, it's just my nipples. The are so painful!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you :) It's barely a bump ! I can't wait to be showing like you LuvallmyH! :)
> 
> Im cramping quite a bit as we talk :(Click to expand...

It took me 7 previous babies to earn a bump this early :haha: It's kind of embarrassing irl actually. I look so much bigger than I should. I can't help it though.

I still have occasional cramping, hun. Especially when I'm gassy. Well, I'm pretty much gassy all the time...


----------



## Harley Quinn

LuvallmyH, I LOVE your bump! But I know what you mean, this is just my third baby, but my whole belly area is just so stretched out that I started showing at 7 weeks! I look suuuper pregnant now. Enough that a few strangers have made comments. :dohh: Darn belly. Doesn't help that I have this nice little pudge of fat right out front too. *sigh*

Whisper, I've been getting tons of watery CM now and then too. A few times I was certain I was bleeding but it was just CM. Lots of it. lol I'm pretty sure it's totally normal. I've been wearing liners for weeks now because of it. Pregnancy is so glamorous, eh?

So, to join the gender prediction game... I think/hope I'm having a girl! Probably just wishful thinking because I have two boys, but I also have a small hunch. Plus, my three year old has made it pretty clear that he would like a sister. :cloud9:


----------



## MamaBee413

Dan-o, so thankful for good news for you today!

Ladies, your bumps are adorable. I tried to get a picture of mine last night, but it still just looks like fatty bloat. Perhaps I'll capture one this weekend of my tiny fat bloat next to my very pregnant sis-in-laws. 

My son has made it very clear that he wants a boy and as happy as I know that would make him, I'm still holding out hope for another little girl. At his writing center today, he wrote a whole page essay on why he would want a little boy and how boys are curious and that he would look up to him and they could play Wii together and when he is older he can drive his little brother to school, etc. He even drew a diaper with 'Pampers' written on it on the back of the paper! In the end, he did mention that he still loves his little cousin who is a girl and that she is curious too, so a girl wouldn't be so bad.


----------



## MamaBee413

Also, I found a great deal on a doppler. I wonder if it will make me worry more if I can't use it right and don't find the heartbeat? I know it is still early and may be another month before I can get it at home. What do you ladies think that have one? Love it or not?


----------



## jbk

Ok food aversion: pasta

Food craving: mexican and pickles


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

So I made my apt for my private scan...Tuesday...I'll be 9w5d....the tech was telling me I might not see anything...same thing they told me at 5w3d.

Yet when I google...at 9w you see a tiny creature. So, are they setting expectations or could I have a blob that hasn't made arms/legs?


----------



## ajarvis

Haha. Luvallmyh mine is a touch large in real life :p considering it's not baby yet hahaha. The two dresses I bought yesterday will look sweet with a bump though and if no one knows I'm only 10 weeks this weekend it's all good lmao

ms elizabeth I think depending on angle it can still look just like a blob with no arms/legs. Maybe that's what he meant?

mamabee that's so cute! My boys havent' said what they're hoping for. They have a brother and a sister their dad had with a gf he's no longer with. So they've had both lol. And 1 girl cousin :p I personally won't be getting a doppler cause there's no guarantee of hearing anything til 2nd tri late. and I usually feel baby in 16th week or so.


----------



## hollyw79

MamaBee- I bought a doppler back in 2011 when preggo with my son- used it around 10 weeks ongoing til the end. Had my daughter a year later- used it with her around 10-11 weeks. My sister borrowed it last year for her baby- worked great. I have it back and I ABSOLUTELY plan to use it again. Some women can hear it in the 8th week-- usually 10 and up though :thumbup: TOTALLY worth it! Especially on those days when you don't feel as much movement or just wanted to check in with baby! 

Ms Elizabeth- you should see a little gummy bear type baby! it's so cute!


----------



## hollyw79

jbk said:


> Ok food aversion: pasta
> 
> Food craving: mexican and pickles

my mexican craving NEVER goes away :rofl:


----------



## MamaBee413

Thanks for the input! I'm picking it up right before seeing my sis in laws and maybe they'll let me try it on them. 

Does anyone else get almost instantly sick and have a racing heart when they eat? The shaking and racing heart only seem to happen in the evening for me. It is making nutrition so hard!


----------



## jumpingo

Ms Elizabeth said:


> So I made my apt for my private scan...Tuesday...I'll be 9w5d....the tech was telling me I might not see anything...same thing they told me at 5w3d.
> 
> Yet when I google...at 9w you see a tiny creature. So, are they setting expectations or could I have a blob that hasn't made arms/legs?

i have a scan on tuesday, 9w5d too!:friends:
i had a transvaginal scan off base (private) at 8+1 because i couldn't shake this feeling that something was wrong. as for seeing things: it was a blob with a head and a body:thumbup: so by 9+5 it should be a bit more baby-looking...? haha. when i went last week, the doc couldn't see the heartbeat and was worried. she urged me to get seen on base (since that's where i'll be getting regularly seen) because the baby was measuring small for 8 weeks but big enough for a heartbeart, she said. she was looking right where the heart should have been beating and there was nothing.:nope: needless to say, it's been a long week:cry: and i pretty much had to fight to get seen before 12 weeks on base, but i am hoping that at 9+5 i'll be able to see a heartbeat. though, i have almost already assumed the worst, so if it *is* bad news, at least i can give a snarky "i told you so" to the doc on base who has been reluctant to see me.:roll: am so NOT impressed with the care i've gotten so far (there was a whole 'nother incident with my pap smear/results/possible colposcopy too, so this is all just insult to injury now...:growlmad:) but i only have my husband's insurance, so don't have coverage anywhere but on the base.:nope: fingers crossed for good news for us on tuesday!!:flow:



hollyw79 said:


> MamaBee- I bought a doppler back in 2011 when preggo with my son- used it around 10 weeks ongoing til the end. Had my daughter a year later- used it with her around 10-11 weeks. My sister borrowed it last year for her baby- worked great. I have it back and I ABSOLUTELY plan to use it again. Some women can hear it in the 8th week-- usually 10 and up though :thumbup: TOTALLY worth it! Especially on those days when you don't feel as much movement or just wanted to check in with baby!

am debating on the doppler. i worry it'll make me more worried...?:shrug: what kind/brand do you have??


----------



## csto

KozmikKitten said:


> Glad to hear your good news, dan-o. I have a sch too and I'm worried about when/if I start bleeding.
> 
> 
> Is anyone else suffering from terrible insomnia?

Ugh, yes. Last night I took a unisom to help me fall asleep faster. I still laid in bed for like 2 hours, unable to fall asleep. I was totally exhausted but apparently it didn't matter. :( 

I'm jealous of all your bumps! I plan to start taking bump shots tomorrow (6w) but I know I won't show for some time, since I'm already carrying a lot of weight around my middle. (Thank you, PCOS!) 

Dan-o, glad to hear everything is ok!

My friend is sending me a doppler, and I plan to use it, but I know that the likelihood of hearing anything definite is pretty low at this point. I won't get too bummed if nothing comes of it. (Especially since I'm not paying for the doppler. lol)


----------



## Wiggler

Morning! 

I have a Sonoline B doppler, it's pretty good :) 

How is everyone today? Any nice plans?

I'm still feeling very bloated, not feeling sick yet though :D DS is having another day off school and my mum is coming to visit today


----------



## dan-o

jbk said:


> Ok food aversion: pasta
> 
> Food craving: mexican and pickles

Oh, don't, I had a whole jar of pickled hot jalapeño peppers last night! The bloating afterwards was quite incredible :haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

I caved and did a bump pic but id say its more a left over csection pouch from lena haha
 



Attached Files:







2014-12-05 10.30.41.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Keyval

I'm as flat as a pancake still :( can't wait for bump . Still not eating right and getting sick so I'm not too surprised


----------



## Baby_Dreams

I thought I heard baby on doppler last night but can't be certain as it was only a few seconds xx


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

thanks for all your input ladies.

I like the idea of a blob with arms and legs! a gummy bear would be awesome!
last time little bean was like 4 tiny little dots. so...anything more would be sweet!
i'd love a nice picture to give my 92 year old grandmother. 

ugh, insurance is so annoying...what do we pay you for?!?!?! if we want a scan...give it to us. :)

jumping...hang in there!


----------



## dan-o

Love the new bump pics! 

Keyval I'd love to still be flat as a pancake, I just slowly inflate throughout the day! I swear I have whole body water retention, even my arse grows from am to pm! :haha:


----------



## dan-o

Exciting baby dreams!! I may dust mine off, I could pick up DS2 from about now!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

feel so sick and tired today im taking it as a good thing that im feeling worse as the weeks go on only a few days to wait till next scan im dreading it as it will have to be internal again and im terrible at them at least in germany they have stirrups here you just lay on a bed:shrug:


----------



## hollyw79

I have a hi bebe doppler and love it! 
https://mobile.walmart.com/ip/39778...23897272&wl4=&wl5=pla&wl6=51320962143&veh=sem


----------



## MamaBee413

hollyw79 said:


> I have a hi bebe doppler and love it!
> https://mobile.walmart.com/ip/39778...23897272&wl4=&wl5=pla&wl6=51320962143&veh=sem


That's like the one I'm getting. The lady is selling it to me for $20. She just got it in March. I'm so excited to give it a try!


----------



## KozmikKitten

I have a sonaline B doppler that I used with my son. I wont try using it until at least 10 weeks with this one though. I did get to see and hear the HB at my scan on Wednesday so that will hold me over for a while. 

Cute bumps ladies!

Luv - how in the world are you so skinny after having 7 kids?!?! I just never bounced back after the one I have! :) 

I'm doing family pics on Saturday morning. We are going to do family, my DS for his 2 year photos, and a couple "announcement" photos. Thinking DS with a sign that says "Every superhero needs a sidekick" with him in his Superman outfit. Also, DH and I holding a sign with the due date "July 13, 2015" I also picked up a mini Christmas stocking, not sure if we will use it for any photos or not.


----------



## fluffet521

MamaBee413 said:


> fluffet521 said:
> 
> 
> Rach - I'm not sure I completely understand the :pink: or :blue: thing, but it sounds fun! I'm just confused about where the :pink: or :blue: would go? I saw where you said on the front page, but...I'm sorry. Maybe once I see it, it will make more sense. :p Anyway, if ajarvis is up to it, I'm in! :thumbup:
> 
> Fluffet, we are all listed in the first post on the front page and there is a stork on either side of our usernames. I think the suggestion is that we color the left side stork with what we think/want and then the right side stork will be actual once we find out. Sounds like fun!Click to expand...

Thanks so much, Mama! I have my threads defaulted to show the most recent post first, so I totally missed the actual first page. What a cute idea!

ajarvis, will you please add me to the 18th with a :yellow:? And if the angel babies listed at the bottom are for the group, you can add +1 for me. :angel: I don't have a strong feeling about :blue: or :pink: either way. Chinese gender predictor said boy, but one of my friends keeps saying it'll be a girl because of how sick I am all the time. :shrug:


----------



## fluffet521

dan-o said:


> Babys ok! Heart beating and measuring lovely.
> Subchorionic hematoma causing the bleeding (which is now like medium flow AF)
> Just had a quick abdominal scan. Proper scan on weds when I see the consultant x
> 
> https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/6A846459-3C18-44F7-A259-62D355E1914D.jpg

What a NIGHTMARE! Dan-o, I am so sorry you had to go through such stress, but I am so glad to hear everything is OK! :hugs:


----------



## ajarvis

Hey ladies check out this "alternative due date calculator" kinda neat. Put me at July 7th instead of 5th.

https://www.pregnology.com/due-date-alternative.php


----------



## ajarvis

Oh and I dreamt I was having a girl last night. First dream with gender, but I didn't see baby. So I'll change my stork to pink for now. But will only believe it when I see the baby in dream. That's how I knew with both boys!


----------



## fluffet521

ajarvis said:


> Hey ladies check out this "alternative due date calculator" kinda neat. Put me at July 7th instead of 5th.
> 
> https://www.pregnology.com/due-date-alternative.php

Cool! It put me at July 20th instead of 18th.


----------



## Feb4th2011

I still have zero idea what I'm having. I'm not feeling it either way! I have zero preference to what I have... Just a healthy babe please!! 4 sleeps until my U/S... Time is fricking dragging!!!!!

Is anyone hiring a doula?! I did with my first and will be this time as well. Best thing I ever did! I'm still waiting to hear if I will be selected to get a midwife. I want it Soo bad...


----------



## fluffet521

I couldn't agree more, Feb4th, about everything you said! I just want a sticky bean that turns into a healthy baby! Only 3 sleeps for me, and it seems like the closer the appointment gets, the more time drags. Grrr!


----------



## ajarvis

My dream last night was that I went for my appt today (9 weeks 5 days) and she came back and said that I was having a girl. I was like what? you can tell this early? She says yep anywhere between 10 and 14 weeks and its definitely a girl. It was a really strange dream. This is around the time I new I was having a boy with my oldest, but I had an elaborate dream where I found him and he was a baby and a boy etc. So I'll go with girl for now until I dream of an actual baby ha. First midwife appt. today. Never seen a midwife before so we shall see what we shall see....


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Thanks for sharing the alternative calculator, Ajarvis. It put me at July 3rd instead of the 8th. :)

Feb4th, what's a doula?


----------



## countryblonde

Ajarvis- pretty neat about the different due date but I don't think it's very accurate for me. I have long cycles and it doesn't take late ovulation into account so it put me due a whole 8 days early... We will see though I would be totally fine with not waiting those extra 8 days in the ends lol.

I have no idea what I'm having yet.. I would really like to have another boy!! But we will be keeping it a surprise. 

I also had my first baby dream last night. The baby had super dark almost black hair which was very strange for my blonde family... 

Haven't been feeling very pregnant the last couple days, so just trying hard to stay optimistic. I remember having a lot of these moments with ds too. 

Hope eveyone is doing well today &#128522; 

Oh and joyofmylife- a doula is someone who is there during your labour to help you relax and be calm they do massage and help with breathing and everything. There job is to basically to make you super comfortable


----------



## dan-o

That due date calculator is cool! Puts me at 16th instead of 22nd. 
Ds2 came a little early (3 weeks early by ov) so it could well be right! More likely would be ds1's birthday, July 10th! :haha:
I think girl again this time (my last pregnancy was a girl lost to t15)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

it put me at 18th lena was early 38 +2 due to growth restriction so you never know


----------



## MamaBee413

It moved me up only by a day. I wish I knew what it based the calculations on.


----------



## dan-o

Wow I feel SO nausous today. 
Im at the 'pathetically leaning against the wall, drooling, wishing I could lie down' stage. 
Probably the worst I have ever felt in any pregnancy.. If this was my first baby I'd be tucked up in bed! Obviously no chance of that with my two little hooligans trashing the place tho lol! :haha:


----------



## dan-o

MamaBee413 said:


> It moved me up only by a day. I wish I knew what it based the calculations on.

I think it's based on a due date study! Wonder how accurate it will be! :flower:


----------



## Feb4th2011

JoyofMyLife said:


> Thanks for sharing the alternative calculator, Ajarvis. It put me at July 3rd instead of the 8th. :)
> 
> Feb4th, what's a doula?

A birth doula is a non medical person who helps you before, during and after childbirth. They are a huge support for your partner and an advocate for you at the hospital. You can also hire post partum doula's as well. Birth doula's are a really good option for woman looking for a drug free experience, or who have anxiety problems, or someone who had a traumatic birth (or non birth) experience in the past. :flower: They are great for everyone!


----------



## fluffet521

Ooooh, I want a doula!


----------



## LuvallmyH

I have had the same doula with all 7 of my babies. Best decision we ever made. It took so much pressure off my dh so he was ready when I really needed him. It also helped me achieve the births I was planning for. If it's in your budget, I say go for it!

I have a very strong feeling this one is a boy. I have no preference either way. Healthy is my only goal.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LuvallmyH said:


> I have had the same doula with all 7 of my babies. Best decision we ever made. It took so much pressure off my dh so he was ready when I really needed him. It also helped me achieve the births I was planning for. If it's in your budget, I say go for it!
> 
> I have a very strong feeling this one is a boy. I have no preference either way. Healthy is my only goal.

My Goodness 7 children? i worry how i will manage with 2:haha:


----------



## lusterleaf

Hi all! I am due July 5th with baby #2. I am already showing even though I am not yet 10 weeks! crazy!


----------



## Feb4th2011

LuvallmyH said:


> I have had the same doula with all 7 of my babies. Best decision we ever made. It took so much pressure off my dh so he was ready when I really needed him. It also helped me achieve the births I was planning for. If it's in your budget, I say go for it!
> 
> I have a very strong feeling this one is a boy. I have no preference either way. Healthy is my only goal.

You must have such an amazing bond with your doula! :flow:


----------



## Wiggler

Evening ladies! Hope everyone is having a lovely day :)

I am feeling so so sick today, does anyone have any tips to get rid of this feeling?


----------



## heaveneats

Wiggler said:


> Evening ladies! Hope everyone is having a lovely day :)
> 
> I am feeling so so sick today, does anyone have any tips to get rid of this feeling?

i found b6 helps mine :) its gotten a bit more manageable now though so i'm not sure if its from b6 or i'm getting over the rough patches


----------



## Wiggler

heaveneats said:


> Wiggler said:
> 
> 
> Evening ladies! Hope everyone is having a lovely day :)
> 
> I am feeling so so sick today, does anyone have any tips to get rid of this feeling?
> 
> i found b6 helps mine :) its gotten a bit more manageable now though so i'm not sure if its from b6 or i'm getting over the rough patchesClick to expand...

Thanks, I'll have to try that :)

I never had it like this with the others, I feel a bit lost on what to do :haha:


----------



## Babygirl3289

I had pretty moderate cramping yesterday.. But I feel better today. No appetite really and I always have a little bit of nausea in the mornings. I just keep praying and worrying about having a healthy baby..


----------



## Babygirl3289

Ajarvis - Will you add my EDD as July 31st and predicting a boy? :blue: Thank you! :)


----------



## fluffet521

Ajarvis, please add me to July 18th with a :yellow:. Thanks so much! <3


----------



## dan-o

Can't believe you've had the same doula with all your babies luvallmy! That's amazing and so lovely! I'd love to have the same midwife who delivered me last time, but it's luck of the draw on the day over here!


----------



## Wiggler

I'm in panic mode again. :(


----------



## jbk

Wiggler said:


> I'm in panic mode again. :(

Oh no! Hope everything is ok!


----------



## MamaBee413

Wiggler said:


> I'm in panic mode again. :(

What's the matter, Wiggler?


----------



## Feb4th2011

Are you okay wiggler???


----------



## csto

Feb4th2011 said:


> I still have zero idea what I'm having. I'm not feeling it either way! I have zero preference to what I have... Just a healthy babe please!! 4 sleeps until my U/S... Time is fricking dragging!!!!!
> 
> Is anyone hiring a doula?! I did with my first and will be this time as well. Best thing I ever did! I'm still waiting to hear if I will be selected to get a midwife. I want it Soo bad...

We're planning on a doula. :) It was the only way I'd feel comfortable with a hospital birth. (Even though I'm using a midwife instead of an OB.) Shooting for a drug free labor/birth, so hopefully the doula helps me achieve that. :D


----------



## Feb4th2011

My DS who is two... has the flu...Fingers crossed it doesn't last long and that I don't catch it!! Ah!


----------



## Wiggler

The kids had a rough night again and it's spooked me a bit. I had visions of 4 screaming kids and never sleeping again :haha: Feeling a lot calmer now I've had some sleep. :)

Feb - aww poor thing :hugs: I hope it doesn't last long and he's feeling lots better soon, hope you avoid it too :hugs:


----------



## sammynashley

Bless you Wiggler! Sleep does amazing things! Think it's normal to worry a little, we triedc for 18months expecting baby no3 never to happen then it did and I've worried about how well cope a couple times as well have to move house not long after baby's born.


----------



## Wiggler

OMG a house move with a new baby does sound very stressful :hugs:

I'm trying to get everything sorted in my head to help keep the panic from rising, I've picked what stuff I am buying for baby already, got birth plan sorted (natural unless it's another back to back, then I will get the epi asap), decided if BF goes wrong then I'll just switch to bottles, even got the school run planned (baby in carrier, DD2 in buggy, older 2 walking)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Morning all so tired my little one decided to scream all night starting from 1 am


----------



## sammynashley

Wow Wiggler your organised! We're quite lucky as we don't need much as I've still got cot bed & Moses basket, steriliser and bouncer from DD all unisex so we're pretty lucky with that one mainly just need a pram, clothes and possibly bottles.

Not sure if I'll be breast feeding yet as both DS & DD have tongue tie which caused latching on to be extremely painfull! So after about 3weeks I gave in and switched to bottles. I know the tie can be snipped but hubby has it pretty bad and had no issues with speech or pronouncing words so we decided we'll leave them be.


Whisper- sorry to hear your little one was up all night :hugs:


----------



## csto

Took a nap earlier and had the WORST nightmare about baby loss, it was terrible. 

I also think pregnancy has made me allergic to the soap that I've been using. I'm itchy. Verrrry itchy. 

Wiggler- sounds like me. Though I've never done any of this before. lol. I've got my birth plan mostly sorted, planning to breastfeed but being realistic about my chances (PCOS and probable insufficient glandular tissue, from the looks of my boobs. boo) but the one thing I'm not sure about is what the heck I'm gonna do with a baby all day at home by myself. Hubby works second shift, and so far I've kept to his same schedule as far as sleep goes. If I switch to a day time awake/night time sleep schedule, baby and I will rarely see him, but we'll be awake for common activities like library story time and play dates. Not sure what to do!


----------



## k4th

csto said:


> Took a nap earlier and had the WORST nightmare about baby loss, it was terrible.
> 
> I also think pregnancy has made me allergic to the soap that I've been using. I'm itchy. Verrrry itchy.
> 
> Wiggler- sounds like me. Though I've never done any of this before. lol. I've got my birth plan mostly sorted, planning to breastfeed but being realistic about my chances (PCOS and probable insufficient glandular tissue, from the looks of my boobs. boo) but the one thing I'm not sure about is what the heck I'm gonna do with a baby all day at home by myself. Hubby works second shift, and so far I've kept to his same schedule as far as sleep goes. If I switch to a day time awake/night time sleep schedule, baby and I will rarely see him, but we'll be awake for common activities like library story time and play dates. Not sure what to do!

Nightmare sounds awful :hugs:

I breastfed my dd for six weeks & I have pcos. I am also not massively "well endowed" in the boob department!! Lol! My issue with breastfeeding was actually over production!! By six weeks dd was very god at "pinching" to stem the flow! Ouch!! :haha: just wanted you to know that pcos/size doesn't necessarily mean you won't be able to breastfeed :flower:


----------



## csto

k4th said:


> csto said:
> 
> 
> Took a nap earlier and had the WORST nightmare about baby loss, it was terrible.
> 
> I also think pregnancy has made me allergic to the soap that I've been using. I'm itchy. Verrrry itchy.
> 
> Wiggler- sounds like me. Though I've never done any of this before. lol. I've got my birth plan mostly sorted, planning to breastfeed but being realistic about my chances (PCOS and probable insufficient glandular tissue, from the looks of my boobs. boo) but the one thing I'm not sure about is what the heck I'm gonna do with a baby all day at home by myself. Hubby works second shift, and so far I've kept to his same schedule as far as sleep goes. If I switch to a day time awake/night time sleep schedule, baby and I will rarely see him, but we'll be awake for common activities like library story time and play dates. Not sure what to do!
> 
> Nightmare sounds awful :hugs:
> 
> I breastfed my dd for six weeks & I have pcos. I am also not massively "well endowed" in the boob department!! Lol! My issue with breastfeeding was actually over production!! By six weeks dd was very god at "pinching" to stem the flow! Ouch!! :haha: just wanted you to know that pcos/size doesn't necessarily mean you won't be able to breastfeed :flower:Click to expand...

Oh I know. haha. I just know that those COULD be hurdles. I plan to still breastfeed w/ a supplemental nursing system even if I have to use formula or donor milk. My bff has pcos and IGT (despite being VERY well endowed in the chest department) and I'm following her advice as far as what to have on hand for the early days to make sure it all goes well. :)


----------



## Khatif

I also had a nightmare about losing the baby. I generated it myself. I am so worried and honestly almost convinced that something is wrong since I do not feel anything.
Last night I got a pretty bad nausea but I think it was caused by the amount of food we eat while were opening the gifts from Sinterklaas.
By now all is gone and I feel very fine again.


----------



## Wiggler

sammynashley said:


> Wow Wiggler your organised! We're quite lucky as we don't need much as I've still got cot bed & Moses basket, steriliser and bouncer from DD all unisex so we're pretty lucky with that one mainly just need a pram, clothes and possibly bottles.
> 
> Not sure if I'll be breast feeding yet as both DS & DD have tongue tie which caused latching on to be extremely painfull! So after about 3weeks I gave in and switched to bottles. I know the tie can be snipped but hubby has it pretty bad and had no issues with speech or pronouncing words so we decided we'll leave them be.
> 
> 
> Whisper- sorry to hear your little one was up all night :hugs:

We got rid of all the baby stuff about 2 months ago :dohh::haha:

The last 3 times I worried so much about everything, perfect parent facing pushchairs, breastfeeding until they self weaned (never happened, lip and tongue ties and recurring thrush put an end to that), having the perfect natural labours. I worried and put myself under so much pressure I made myself ill. I'm not letting that happen again this time.

I've shocked myself with how relaxed and organised I am this time (panic moments aside) :haha:


----------



## Tasha

:hugs: khatif, first tri is hard x


----------



## Wiggler

Khatif said:


> I also had a nightmare about losing the baby. I generated it myself. I am so worried and honestly almost convinced that something is wrong since I do not feel anything.
> Last night I got a pretty bad nausea but I think it was caused by the amount of food we eat while were opening the gifts from Sinterklaas.
> By now all is gone and I feel very fine again.

:hugs:


----------



## Khatif

Thanks girls, I am trying to relax.

The alternative calculator moved me from 30th to the 27th :)


----------



## Keyval

Anyone suffer with hyperemesis before . Back in hospital again with it and on i.v fluids. Iv never felt so bad in my life :( suffering with a uti as well to top it all off hah . I really hope it gets better after first tri


----------



## Keyval

Also gonna be getting a second scan before I go home . What should I expect to see at 9 weeks which I will be tomorrow . Not expecting to be discharged any time soon. Last scan was 7w4d and was just a blob really . Hope a bit more detail this time :)


----------



## BeautifulRose

I forget the technical term but with my dd I pumped my milk and bottle fed her I didn't really have a choice because she was preemie and was I'm the nicu and I had to go back to work at 6 weeks. She sometimes got the actual breast if she woke up in the middle of the night. I've read some articles that this is the "lazy" approach to bfing but idc because pumped breast milk is still better than formula in my opinion. Hopefully this baby cook until at least 37 weeks but either way I plan on doing it the same way this time it's just what I'm comfortable with ig. Plus I still have my hospital issued pump (they gave it to me since she was in the nicu they said it was medically needed for her health) so I'm just gonna buy new attachments and I'm good to go. 

I'm trying to figure out how to post pics of my bump but I'm so lost . I'm on an iPhone do I have to be on a computer?


----------



## BeautifulRose

Keyval I hope you feel better ! But yay to another scan. I'm a YouTube ultrasound stalker lol and at 9 weeks a lot of people's baby's moved and kicked! But you should definitely see a babyish looking blob :)


----------



## csto

Keyval said:


> Anyone suffer with hyperemesis before . Back in hospital again with it and on i.v fluids. Iv never felt so bad in my life :( suffering with a uti as well to top it all off hah . I really hope it gets better after first tri

I haven't had much MS thus far, but I've had a few friends who've had HG and I am so sorry you're going through it. It is awful. I hope as the first tri ends you'll start feeling better! :hugs:


----------



## sammynashley

Keyval sorry to hear your in hospital again, hopefully you see bean in more detail!

Beautifulrose- I thought about expressing and bottle feeding. Seems like it could be an option for me. I worry about using formula as my DD had severe milk allergies after the switch from breast to formula resulted in her have specialised prescription milk and her whole body broke out in sores she was in scratch mitts till she was 9/10 months to lessen the sores.


----------



## Tasha

:hugs: keyval. As for what you will see, with my 8+4 scan with Riley Rae it was still pretty blob like but 10+1 totally different. I will upload both so you can see the difference. I imagine 9 weeks be some where between the two.

Beautiful rose, those people are crazy IMO. Expressing can be hard work plus you have the bottles to sterilise etc. I would say it's the hardest way to feed not that it matters you do what's right for you and baby.

To add photos when you click post reply (not using the quick reply bit) there is a line of fonts etc and next to all of that is a paper clip, click on that and you upload from there. I do it on my iPhone. 

Any way this was 8+4 with my daughter who was born sleeping at 24+3
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Tasha

This was 10+1 with her. If you look closely you can even see little toes
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## lucy1

I got my letter yesterday for a consultant scan on 19th Dec - should be 9 weeks then.

I'm so happy that I feel awful. I tried to explain to my boyfriend how feeling so sick makes me much less anxious but he thought I was crazy! 

Cravings.....well....I want nachos and pizza right! Everything else is blehhhhh.


----------



## csto

TBH, I see exclusively breastfeeding as the "lazy" way. (Not that it's bad to be lazy! lol) Any other way of feeding, while perfectly acceptable, makes more work for mom and/or dad! Nothing lazy about having to sterilize bottles and prep formula! And moms who exclusively pump are like my heroes. Tied to a pump all the time and still making time to be available to your child... that's dedication right there.


----------



## dan-o

Beautiful scan pics of Riley-Rae, Tasha. The 10w one is just like my final scan with baby january <3


----------



## cdex67

I have every intention of exclusively breast feeding if possible. I obviously will still be pumping and have bottles for when I'm not with baby. I don't see it as lazy, I see it as saving a load of money and bonding with baby.

Eta: I totally understand what you're saying about it being "lazy" though.


----------



## cdex67

Also, the alternate due date calculator put me at July 4 instead of 7th.


----------



## LuvallmyH

csto said:


> TBH, I see exclusively breastfeeding as the "lazy" way. (Not that it's bad to be lazy! lol) Any other way of feeding, while perfectly acceptable, makes more work for mom and/or dad! Nothing lazy about having to sterilize bottles and prep formula! And moms who exclusively pump are like my heroes. Tied to a pump all the time and still making time to be available to your child... that's dedication right there.

I get what you are trying to say here, but many women have a very difficult time feeding the "lazy" way. There is nothing "lazy" about feeding a baby in any way. Just my opinion...


----------



## LuvallmyH

Keyval, I have suffered in many of my pregnancies with what you are going through. I'm sorry you are so sick. I can tell you that it will get better with time. I promise, even if right now you feel like you will never feel normal again, you will. I can also tell you that you will eventually forget how bad it feels. And most likely you will decide somewhere down the road it might even be worth it to go through it again for the great prize at the end. :winkwink:


----------



## dan-o

Ah the good old feeding debate. I would plan to breastfeed on demand same as my other two. I wouldnt dwell on it if I couldn't tho (ie. Premie, complicated tongue tie, cleft palate etc) 
I tandem fed ds2 and pumped for ds1 for a while. I don't like the pump though, it's so inefficient! 

Ds1 actually had a tongue tie, and had a lot of problems latching initially, but after it was cut at 10 days he was able to feed fine until he gave up.

I have to agree that feeding on demand, sometimes as much as 45 minutes out of each hour, 24 hours a day isn't what I would call lazy :haha: 
That phase doesn't last long tho, just a few months, and its a peice of cake then... until the teeth arrive ;)


----------



## Feb4th2011

CSTO- I understood what you meant by "lazy" ;-)

Bottles were hell with DS!! Cleaning and sterilizing and measuring blah blah blah. I wanted nothing more than to whip my breast out and feed!!

I too have PCOS, but had no idea that it could effect my BF plan. I was gutted. I tried fenugreek, Domperidon, blessed thistle. It threw me (along with my messed up hormones) into a downward spiral of depression. I Cried for 6 months everytime I had to feed my son formula, I was still producing some... And fed as much as I could. This time around, I'm still going to give it 150% but will have the facts and know what may or may not happen. Id love to EBF, back up plan will be donor milk. 

DS has slept the night without getting sick! He sleeps with us, so I was pretty grateful! It's 8:30am and DH and DS are still sleeping!


----------



## heaveneats

keyval so sorry you are in the hospital but at least your getting good care! with my last scan i just had i was also 7w 4d or 5d and all i saw was a tiny blob and a flickering heartbeat, i know with my daughter her 12 weeks scan was totally different than my first 2 scans, she actually looked like a baby, as for 9 weks i'm sure you'll see some difference in size but that may be it xx


----------



## countryblonde

I feel 100percent completely normal today and that makes me so nervous....
Boo to the first trimester


----------



## k4th

I have had very few pregnancy symptoms at all & have worried loads about it. 

One symptom I have had is bloat/trapped wind. Had a fizzy drink with lunch today & I'm still suffering!! Such bad tummy ache!. So glad hubby is out tonight :( 

I've had as many wind-eze as I'm happy to take. Anyone got any natural, pregnancy safe remedies???


----------



## Tasha

Peppermint tea. It's what they suggest after a section for the same issue x


----------



## k4th

Tasha said:


> Peppermint tea. It's what they suggest after a section for the same issue x

Thank you!!! A remedy I actually already have in the house!!! *runs away to put the kettle on*


----------



## Tasha

:haha: I almost didn't write that because I thought it was mean if you couldn't get hold of any!


----------



## TonyaG

I have PCOS and ha no problem breastfeeding. I BF my son for 13 months


----------



## timeforababy

Hi everyone, :)

I've been stalking for a while and now decided to join. EDD: 9th July 2015!
We were trying for 3.5 years and in the last cycle before going back to the fertility clinic for IVF-ICSI, I fell pregnant. I was in shock (and a bit of denial) for about 3 weeks but now, it's real.

:)

(oh, I need to change all the status and my signatures!)


----------



## Tasha

Congratulations and welcome timeforababy.


----------



## Khatif

Congratulation Timeforababy! and welcome!

I think nausea is slowly getting on me. I don't feel too sick but on and off it comes and goes. I take it as a good sign for now.

How are you ladies?


----------



## Tasha

It is a good sign hun.

I'm nine weeks today, still don't feel pregnant :dohh:

Fourth scan on Friday x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

so nervouse for tomorrow what if they dont find a hb again and baby still measuring small i dont think il sleep too well tonight


----------



## timeforababy

Thanks khatif and tasha..

I don't feel very pregnant too. I have had almost no nausea (maybe twice?) and if it weren't for the tiredness (which could be a mild sad) there is nothing else to indicate I'm pregnant. I have some backache but nothing crazy. I would like to do some exercise but I can barely do the house chores at the moment! 

My first midwife appointment was last Wednesday and she put me down as low risk, which calmed me down a bit.

How is everyone else coping with the party season? I've had to come up with plenty of illnesses and all sorts! Thankfully a few people know so they always swerve the conversation away from my lack of drink!


----------



## Tasha

:hugs: whisper. We will all be thinking positive thoughts for you x


----------



## timeforababy

Oh! My worst symptom is the weird taste in my mouth and the constant thirst!


----------



## Tasha

Seems to be a few of us who've no symptoms.

I just plan on being the driver so no one will question x


----------



## timeforababy

WhisperOfHope said:


> so nervouse for tomorrow what if they dont find a hb again and baby still measuring small i dont think il sleep too well tonight

Good luck for tomorrow and my best wishes.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

only symptom i really have is when i take my bra off lol they hurt big time oh and the odd bit of nausea


----------



## Wiggler

Just popping on quickly to say hi while I have a few mins of not feeling totally ill. :haha:

Happy 9 weeks Tasha!

Hope everyone is well and enjoying the weekend.

This nausea is kicking my arse, I've never had it this bad ever. I'm going to go lay down again now :haha:


----------



## dan-o

Good luck for your scan whisper xx

Welcome timefor ababy and congrats on the natural bfp! 

Wiggler me too, very nearly threw up in while stood in the never ending queue in toys r us last night. Managed to hold it in (and not pass out!) tho thankfully!


----------



## Wiggler

I wouldn't mind throwing up, you get a few mins of feeling better after :haha:


----------



## dan-o

Yep me neither! It's yet to happen tho! :haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

I beg to differ sash haha i just was sick n feel ten timed worse now yack


----------



## MamaBee413

These past few weeks of nausea and not getting to eat much is catching up to me. I feel so weak. My weight is down and I have so much to do today. Oh, I wish there was a magic nutrition pill!


----------



## heaveneats

good luck whisper thinking of you xx

my nausea has actually gone down quite a bit, i find if i eat and never let myself get to over 3 hours without food then i feel better, just had a small bout of sickness this morning when DH came home and woke me up (he always seems to be the loudest person when he comes home from work)


----------



## BeautifulRose

I have a scan at 9am in the morning I'm a little nervous but I feel positive. Today's my birthday and I'm just super depressed. A coworker is taking me to the movies in a few hours so hopefully that cheers me up.

You ladies with no nausea make me jealous lol I get sick every single morning (between 4am and 7am) I'm exhausted


----------



## MamaBee413

I'm looking forward to beautiful scan pics tomorrow, Whisper and Rose! I was thinking someone else has one tomorrow. Good luck to you all and please share as soon as you can. It is so fun to see everyone's little ones!


----------



## Feb4th2011

Welcome Timeforababy!!

Whisper good luck tomorrow hun. I've got everything crossed for you. Xx

AFM- 2 sleeps for my ultrasound. DH has taken the next 4 days off ( we have to travel 300km to my Dr) so he's keeping me distracted. I have no reason to think anything will be wrong. Still nervous as HELL.


----------



## Feb4th2011

Every year we pick out a new Christmas ornament for our tree. We picked this one for Christmas 2014
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## dan-o

Ha ha, that's cute!


----------



## dan-o

Good luck for your scan tomorrow beautiful rose! 

Feb, that's a pretty long way to go for a scan! Hope you have a nice mini break with DH!


----------



## hollyw79

Feb, that is ADORABLE!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Feb4th2011 said:


> Every year we pick out a new Christmas ornament for our tree. We picked this one for Christmas 2014

Thats so cute


----------



## Tasha

Wow feb, that's a long way to go. Cute dec.

Beautiful, I will be thinking of you x


----------



## Feb4th2011

Thanks!! 

It is a long ways... I just can't see my self being comfortable delivering in the hospital out here. They don't even have an ultrasound machine... all my family a closest friends live in the same city as my doctor so it helps make the trips bareable. I just plan to leave at nap time so Merreck sleeps most of the way.


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Good luck for your scans tomorrow!

Feb that's brilliant xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

my little lady has done 4 wee wees on the potty today :cloud9: so proud hopefully get her trined by time we have next baby


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Aw so clever Lena xx


----------



## Khatif

This first trimester the worst emotional rollercoaster. Is the baby healthy? When do I have my scan? Is a dark enough test? Is my HCG lvl good? Is there a heartbeat? Why don't I have any symptoms? What about the posting?

So many many questions we have to deal within this 8 weeks. I have to say girls that I am vey happy to see that I am not the only one how is full with fears and questions. And thanks a lot for listening.

Whisper I will be thinking of you!

BeautifulRose, happy birthday! Tomorrow you will have the most beautiful preset on the scan!

Feb, 300 km. That is a lot! Have a nice couple of days with your husband. FInger crossed!


----------



## Medzi

I wish I wasn't puking - you ladies who want to can have it! 

I had to get lab work done the other day and I am so dehydrated it took a poke in each arm and hand to get what they needed. Then I got sent to the hospital for an IV bag. I'm puking so much, they say it is HG. Blah. I'm feeling better now energy wise and I'm trying to drink a lot of water. My medication dose was increased and it is helping, but I'm still throwing up maybe 3 times a day (better then the 10-15 I was doing). 

At least I have no doubts baby is ok! My next scan is on December 19 - the NT scan so will get all the measurements and risk results. My birthday is the next day so my mom is coming to the city to stay the night with our son while DH and I get a hotel for a night away. 

Glad everyone seems ok! <3


----------



## lucy1

Ahhh man! Hadn't bled for days and mw told me that only red blood should be a worry as its a 'new bleed' and it's common to dislodge old blood through the action of intercourse but me and my bf had sex again tonight and I went to clean up after and had a lot a LOT of very dark brown blood. 

The strange part is I had 4 orgasms but the actual intercourse lasted literally 15 seconds (not going into any tmi detail haha) so I KNOW it can't possibly have been caused by intercourse.

Should I call someone tomorrow about it? I just don't want to seem a pest after she already told me its 'normal' it's just....well this isn't normal to me


----------



## Tasha

It is a massive roller coaster of emotions. I try not to stress but the build up for a scan is hard on me. :hugs: khatif.

:hugs: medzi that is tougher than most.


----------



## Tasha

Even 15 seconds is enough to irritate a cervix that has loads of extra blood flow hun.

Afm I was feeling super anxious so used my Doppler (trying not to use it more than every few days) and heard a lovely hb. I still cry when I hear it.


----------



## Medzi

Wow Tasha that is awesome! I haven't tried mine yet because I couldn't hear it the first time around until I was almost 16 weeks! So I don't want to scare myself :) 

Lucy I'm sure all is ok! But if you have any worries at all, don't feel bad about calling.


----------



## ajarvis

Wow ladies! Busy few days! I think I updated everyone who requested it in the past 3 days! If I missed you I apologize in advance and please let me know :)

Good luck to the upcoming scans ladies! Positive thoughts your way!

AFM. I had first midwife appt. on Friday. Went fabulous. She was great. My fiance is even willing to now be more open to a birth centre! Big step for him :)

This weekend I was told to go and get a dress and pack a bag. Had no idea where we were going, or doing etc. Turns out we went out to the mountains! Lake Louise. So so so beautiful. Also unbeknownst to me he had bought a ring and proposed on the lake surrounded by the mountains in the moonlight. It was very sweet and an awesome surprise. Spent Saturday with sleep in, breakfast, swim in the pool, massage, 2 hr hike, fancy dinner. Breakfast in bed this morning. Wonderful weekend! As for pregnancy related had my first bit of spotting Friday night, but due to sex so all good. Otherwise I'm happy, tired and not wanting to go to work tomorrow haha.

https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e216/amanda_jarvis1/6dcf430d-bcbd-433c-a3c6-3557147e7677_zpsc6d2058a.jpg
https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e216/amanda_jarvis1/43481760-685b-402a-8a8f-42c4658dbe98_zps853f2538.jpg

The view from our room:
https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e216/amanda_jarvis1/9646a865-3265-4ffa-8116-7466915d3311_zpsb27a632b.jpg


----------



## Tasha

Awwww congratulations x


----------



## LuvallmyH

That's so sweet! Congratulations! How romantic too <3<3


----------



## Mrs Jellybean

Hello all,

I've had irregular cycles the last 8months we were ttc baby #2. I was charting bbt's this last cycle and got my bfp. Based on lmp I'd be due 16th July. Based on possible ov date I'd be due 19th July. I'm from Australia, haven't had any scans yet but had a +blood test with hcg around 57,000 at around 6/7weeks. Feeling nauseas and struggling with food and smells but not as bad as with DD1. I'm still in regular contact with my Oct 13 bnb mummies so looking forward to making more great friendships 


I struggle to keep up with fast moving threads especially with a toddler but I will try my best


----------



## jumpingo

MamaBee413 said:


> I'm looking forward to beautiful scan pics tomorrow, Whisper and Rose! I was thinking someone else has one tomorrow. Good luck to you all and please share as soon as you can. It is so fun to see everyone's little ones!

maybe thinking me? i thought whisper and i were close...? i started bleeding yesterday so went to Urgent Care. baby is measuring 2 full weeks behind my dates and no heartbeat still. is marginally bigger than 8w1d private scan, but not much for supposedly being 9w3days now. still bleeding today and the cramps are getting worse, so haven't had the heart to post here.:sad1: there's still a chance, but it feels like that chance is shrinking. getting my hcg checked again tomorrow so playing the waiting game once again. as if the last 10 days weren't enough.:nope:



Feb4th2011 said:


> Every year we pick out a new Christmas ornament for our tree. We picked this one for Christmas 2014

that is adorable!!! i bought a little wooden bird for our tree this year at an antique shop while we were on vacation in seattle (my husband's hometown) but i can't find it now!:dohh:



Khatif said:


> This first trimester the worst emotional rollercoaster. Is the baby healthy? When do I have my scan? Is a dark enough test? Is my HCG lvl good? Is there a heartbeat? Why don't I have any symptoms? What about the posting?
> 
> So many many questions we have to deal within this 8 weeks. I have to say girls that I am vey happy to see that I am not the only one how is full with fears and questions. And thanks a lot for listening.

even though i don't post much, i am having all those same fears and questions. hang in there!:hugs:



ajarvis said:


> Also unbeknownst to me he had bought a ring and proposed on the lake surrounded by the mountains in the moonlight. It was very sweet and an awesome surprise. Spent Saturday with sleep in, breakfast, swim in the pool, massage, 2 hr hike, fancy dinner. Breakfast in bed this morning. Wonderful weekend! As for pregnancy related had my first bit of spotting Friday night, but due to sex so all good. Otherwise I'm happy, tired and not wanting to go to work tomorrow haha.

:yipee: awww, congrats ajarvis!!! so romantic!


----------



## ajarvis

Thanks Ladies :)

Hope things go well for you jumpingo


----------



## MamaBee413

ajarvis, Congrats! How romantic and what a view!! Do you all have an idea of when?

jumpingo, I think it was you I've been thinking about. I'm so sorry you're having to go through this. I'm holding out hope with you that everything is okay. It must be so hard to deal with this and to be away from 'home'. :hugs:

tasha, got my doppler today and am going to give it a go in a minute. I'm 9 weeks Tuesday so I feel like it is too early, but your post gave me hope. FX for a HB!


----------



## jumpingo

interesting idea about being or not being "home"...

i've lived in tokyo for 8 years, but usually managed to stay away from hospitals and have very little experience with receiving medical care in japan. still though, i consider japan "home." but then last year i moved onto the military base and went through reverse culture shock, as it's basically "mini america." so i am even not quite home in japan, but not quite in the states either. it's weird...:wacko:

on top of that, we actually haven't told our parents yet. we have told a handful of friends, but even a possible miscarriage is not reason enough to tell my parents yet. basically anything i tell my mom has about a 99.9% chance of getting out to everyone i know in my tiny hometown, and at least that many more people i don't know! and then the risk of her saying something on facebook?! dear god. my mom is horrible with gossip and secrets. also, EVERY conversation would be about it if she knew. and sometimes you just want to talk about something else! i would like to talk to my dad, because he gets me, but i can't do that without telling my mom.

in the end, my husband is "home" to me, so i'm doing okay in that sense.:thumbup:

sorry, such a random post...just got to thinking about "home," since you mentioned it, MamaBee.:hugs:


----------



## MamaBee413

Home means something different to everyone. It is just important to figure out what your 'home' is and be comfortable there. I'm so glad your husband can be your rock through this. We are all here for you too. I know it isn't the same, but know that you are loved and thought about!


----------



## jumpingo

MamaBee413 said:


> Home means something different to everyone. It is just important to figure out what your 'home' is and be comfortable there. I'm so glad your husband can be your rock through this. We are all here for you too. I know it isn't the same, but know that you are loved and thought about!

awww...thank you:cry::cry::cry:<3


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Ajarvis.....congrats!!!!


----------



## Medzi

jumpingo - I so hope all turns out ok for you :hugs: Aw&#8230; c'mon baby!

ajarvis - Congratulations!! How wonderful!! Sounds like the perfect weekend!


----------



## Livvy

Congrats ajarvis! 

Jumpingo, I totally understand not knowing where home is. I grew up in the Philippines and came to America for college, where I also experienced bad reverse culture shock! It was awful. I fit in physically here but feel like I'm different, whereas over there I am different physically but feel at home! Not completely at home anywhere. I recently started a new job and when I don't get pop culture references or know who famous actors are I've already been getting the "she's not from here" said about me to coworkers to explain my ignorance. :) haha. Never to fit in completely I guess, except with others like you who can relate!


----------



## csto

So much going on! Congrats ajarvis! Your ring is gorgeous. Thinking of you, jumpingo. Hoping everything turns out well. 

Those of you with scans coming up- I look forward to your pictures!

AFM, I've not been on because I've been dealing with a stupid bartholins cyst. (cyst on the labia) So painful. It finally drained this morning, but I'm dealing with some pain still. A lot better than it was but not 100%. 

6w2d seems to be the day of nausea. If I eat, I feel pukey. If I don't eat, I feel pukey. Ah, well, at least it's a good sign. haha. 

I'm feeling so terrible for a dear friend. She was about a week ahead of me, and now it looks like she is miscarrying. There aren't any words to make it better, I just wish I could help in some way. :(


----------



## Tasha

:hugs: jumpingo, we are thinking of you and sending so much love and positive thoughts.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Morning ladies sat watching thomas the tank with leneybug have hurt my hip/leg muscles are so sore may actually he to do wity cysts had that before


----------



## sportysgirl

ajarvis, big congratulations! How romantic. :happy dance:

Jumpingo, sorry the scan didn't go as well as you had hoped, I pray for good news with your hug results. :kiss:

csto, hope you are feeling better soon :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Jumpingo sorry about your scan thinking about you xx


----------



## Khatif

Good morning!

Ajarvis, Congrats! How romantic and what a view and a beautiful ring! 

Jumpingo, finger crossed for you!

Where is home a difficult question for me as well. I have been living in The Netherlands for 8 years already. I miss my family and my homeland a lot but by now I feel home here with my husband. 
We worked together to get here where we are now. I think that fact that we raise our son here helps to feel more home, even though I know I do not belong here fully and I never will. I can be happy here because the most important people are here with me.


Who is going for a scan today? Whisper?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Yep leaving in just over an hour pooping it incase


----------



## Wiggler

Ajarvis - congratulations!!! 

Jumpingo - :hugs: :hugs:

I'm dreading the school run, wearing my fidgety little monster in her carrier is going to be horrible with my nausea, I would have her in the pushchair, but my older daughter likes to play drama queen on the school run and throw herself on the floor, picker her up hurts my pelvis. Lose lose :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Still no hb and baby hasnt grown so gota come bk next week to confirm


----------



## jumpingo

ajarvis, can you take me off the list?:cry:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

I think il be off list soon too


----------



## hollyw79

Aw jumpingo :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Khatif

jumpingo said:
 

> ajarvis, can you take me off the list?:cry:

I am very sorry. Take care!


----------



## jumpingo

or actually, i wouldn't mind my name being actually listed under the Angel Baby heading at the bottom. not sure others wanted to be, but would be kinda nice to still be on the list, even if it's in a different spot.:hugs:


----------



## MamaBee413

Jumpingo, I'm so sorry for your loss. I wish I knew what to say. :hugs: 

Whisper, thinking about you. I just can't imagine the news of no heartbeat and not knowing if it is just too early still. :hugs: to you as well.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MamaBee413 said:


> Jumpingo, I'm so sorry for your loss. I wish I knew what to say. :hugs:
> 
> Whisper, thinking about you. I just can't imagine the news of no heartbeat and not knowing if it is just too early still. :hugs: to you as well.

They say next week is just to confirm as baby had only slightlughy grown and no hb abd lining has reduced shes talking about a dnc op next week


----------



## k4th

Jumpingo - so sorry to read about your loss :hugs:

Whisper - so sorry you didn't get better news at your scan :hugs:


----------



## sportysgirl

Jumpingo and whisper :hugs:


----------



## sammynashley

So sorry Jumpingo & whisper :hugs:


----------



## cdex67

Whisper and jumpingo, hugs to you both.


----------



## Khatif

WhisperOfHope said:


> MamaBee413 said:
> 
> 
> Jumpingo, I'm so sorry for your loss. I wish I knew what to say. :hugs:
> 
> Whisper, thinking about you. I just can't imagine the news of no heartbeat and not knowing if it is just too early still. :hugs: to you as well.
> 
> They say next week is just to confirm as baby had only slightlughy grown and no hb abd lining has reduced shes talking about a dnc op next weekClick to expand...

I am sorry. I will be thinking of you.


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Whisper and Jumpingo....thinking of you two


----------



## dan-o

So sorry your scans didn't go well jumpingo and whiperofhope:( :hugs:
Sending :hug: xxx


----------



## Feb4th2011

I am so sorry Jumpingo and whisper...:flow: :flow:


----------



## Feb4th2011

Ajarvis- congratulations hun! That's a beauty of a ring


----------



## Feb4th2011

csto said:


> So much going on! Congrats ajarvis! Your ring is gorgeous. Thinking of you, jumpingo. Hoping everything turns out well.
> 
> Those of you with scans coming up- I look forward to your pictures!
> 
> AFM, I've not been on because I've been dealing with a stupid bartholins cyst. (cyst on the labia) So painful. It finally drained this morning, but I'm dealing with some pain still. A lot better than it was but not 100%.
> 
> 6w2d seems to be the day of nausea. If I eat, I feel pukey. If I don't eat, I feel pukey. Ah, well, at least it's a good sign. haha.
> 
> I'm feeling so terrible for a dear friend. She was about a week ahead of me, and now it looks like she is miscarrying. There aren't any words to make it better, I just wish I could help in some way. :(

I used to suffer from bartholins cysts for years and years ... I totally feel your pain! I haven't had one since I got pregnant with my DS, I like to think it was some sort of hormonal change? Maybe that will happen for you?!


----------



## Wiggler

I'm so sorry Jumpingo and Whisper :hugs: Thinking of you both x x x


----------



## Livvy

So sorry Jumpingo and whisper :( my prayers are with you both.


----------



## LuvallmyH

So sorry Jumpingo and whisper :cry:


----------



## lusterleaf

So Sorry :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Im going to stop my meds now and see if it happens naturally its our anniversary on friday and my bday the 18th so if i can help it i dont want an op


----------



## ajarvis

So sorry ladies :(

Jumpingo I'll add you under angel babies. :hugs: I haven't added other names as I didn't know if the other ladies wanted their names there or not. 

Whisper let me know. :hugs:


----------



## heaveneats

whisper and jumperingo, words cannot always help but know we are all here for you, and will give all the encouragement and love that we can. I hope you both are blessed with babies in your arms soon, nothing can make this time any easier. I wish you both well, and sending so much love xx


----------



## Tasha

I'm so sorry jumping and whisper. Life is very unfair. Please know your tiny Angels will always be in my heart. If you need to talk please feel to message me x


----------



## jbk

So sorry ladies. I will be thinking about you :hugs:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Big hugs Jumpingo and Whisper. :flow: I'm so sorry things haven't gone as you hoped. Life is indeed unfair. 




AFM, I had my first appointment at my maternity group today. Got one of my fav docs, so it was a great visit. Got to see the little fluttering heartbeat. (I had been really worried because I don't really _feel _pregnant these last few days.) I have my dating scan booked for next Monday the 15th, but the doc did a quick scan with their little in-office machine. Looks like my due date may get pushed back 4-5 days as I'm measuring more like 8+5 rather than 9+3 as I thought. Waiting for the official US to officially change my DD. :)

Ajarvis, congrats on your engagement! Sounds perfect! :flower:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Just put my meds away ajarvis can you add me to angels please?


----------



## timeforababy

:( so sorry jumpingo and whisper


----------



## BeautifulRose

Just got back from my appointment I measured ahead at 11 weeks which would put my due date at 6/29 but my doctor said because it's less than a week she's keeping my due date as 7/3 and she said my sch went away which is great. Bpm was 173. Hopefully the picture works
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## BeautifulRose

Whisper I'm so sorry you will be in my prayers


----------



## Baby_Dreams

So sorry Jumpingo and Whisper xx


----------



## sportysgirl

Great photo Rose x


----------



## Harley Quinn

Great pic, BeautifulRose! Lovely little gummy bear you've got there. :)


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Just got back from my private ultrasound. Best $$ every spent!

171 heartbeat and measured at 2.75 cm...since it was private, no update or info about changing due date...

I feel a little more at peace...wasn't happy waiting till 20 weeks for another scan. first time mom...can't miss a moment!
 



Attached Files:







9w4d.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 13









9w4d - 4d.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 15


----------



## sportysgirl

Beautiful scan pictures Ms Elizabeth


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Thanks sportysgirl....the 4d is different looking LOL But it was so much fun to see the little bean dancing about in there!


----------



## dan-o

Wonderful scan pics beautiful rose and Mrs Elizabeth! Xx


----------



## ajarvis

Great scan pics ladies!!

Whisper I've added you to the Angel Babies list :hugs:


----------



## fluffet521

I haven't been on since Friday and had so much catching up to do!

First of all, jumpingo and Whisper, you both are in my thoughts and prayers. I am so very sorry to hear the news and am devastated for you both. Having an angel baby of my own, I know there is nothing I can say to make you feel any better or to make the pain from your losses any less, but please know that you are cared for very much and we're all here to support you. Sending lots of love and hugs to both of you ladies. :hugs:

ajarvis, congratulations! I had a feeling it would be a spectacular weekend when you said OH was surprising you, but the engagement is icing on the cake! I am so happy for you, hun! :wohoo:

beautiful and Ms Elizabeth, great scan pics! Love, love, love those sweet little beans! And Ms Elizabeth, that 4D pic is amazing! So cool! :thumbup:


----------



## fluffet521

AFM, I had my first appointment today, too. But first I will tell you ladies about my scare this weekend. I started spotting on Saturday evening, brownish red. I spotted red with my angel but didn't get checked out and ended up having a MMC (not sure if the two were related, though), so I wasn't taking any chances this time. DH took me to the emergency room at the hospital and they did both abdominal and vaginal ultrasounds. My poor angel stopped growing at about 5+5 and in our scan pic only looked like a diamond ring (yolk sac being the ring part); we never got to see or hear a heartbeat. :cry: This time, though, the baby looked good and had a heart rate of 176 (we didn't get to hear it, but could see it flickering on the screen). They told me the spotting was from a hematoma, which I think I heard someone talk about on this thread, but I had no idea what it was. I haven't spotted since, but they said I can probably expect it to happen again. I also have a cyst on my left ovary, but the ER doctor said it shouldn't be a problem (my OB said the same today).

So at today's scheduled appointment, the ultrasound tech said everything was perfect! "Peanut" is right on track with my LMP, 8+3, measuring 1.9 cm, with an EDD of July 17th. She said the "hole" in Peanut's head is normal, that's where the brain is developing and will continue to grow. We saw AND heard the heartbeat, thank God! I boohoo cried with joy! Heart rate was 172 today.

I am so relieved, thankful and BLESSED! DH and I are over the moon and already in love with little Peanut!
 



Attached Files:







Peanut 1.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 8









Peanut 4.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Fluffet....what peace of mind for you seeing your little one! Congrats!!!


----------



## fluffet521

ajarvis, would you mind changing me from July 18 to July 17 EDD? I'd also like a :pink: for my left stork, please. :)


----------



## cdex67

Fluffet I'm so glad to hear the good news. I can't believe how clear your scan pic is. Beautiful!


----------



## sammynashley

Congratulations on the engagement Ajarvis!


All those scan pics look lovely, I'm pretty jealous mines not for another 3 weeks! And 7 weeks for our gender scan. 

Afm- I seem be suffering from insomnia tonight even sat in bed polishing school shoes :haha: I had some weird pains today and I bit of an uneasy feeling. But thanks to my Doppler managed to put my mind at ease managed to find beans heart beating away even got a recording on my phone :)


----------



## jbk

My doctor just called and said I have UTI. Not the end of the world, but was wondering why my kidneys were hurting.


----------



## hollyw79

Fluffet.. I'm so glad everything turned out ok! I actually have a SCH this time too. :nope: I had it in a previous pregnancy and had about 5 different spotting incidents. Beautiful pictures! :cloud9:


----------



## hollyw79

jbk said:


> My doctor just called and said I have UTI. Not the end of the world, but was wondering why my kidneys were hurting.

that's good they caught it ! Hope you start to feel better !


----------



## countryblonde

Hi ladies.. Seems as though it's been a busy few days

Whisper and jumpingo - I'm very sorry you are in my thoughts and prayers

Great scan pics for those who had them... So exciting!! I can't wait for mine on Thursday... Nervous but can't wait to see bubs

Ajarvis - congrats on the engagement that is fantastic. Looks like you has an awesome weekend. It sure is gorgeous there.

Afm - crazy time at work for me so I am beyond exhausted.... And my pants are already starting to not fit &#128542;


----------



## ajarvis

Done fluffet! Glad you got to see your little one!

Thanks for all the congrats ladies :D


----------



## csto

Whisper & jumpingo, I'm so sorry ladies. :hugs:

Feb, gosh I hope! I'm taking serrapeptase (pregnancy safe natural anti-inflammatory) so I'm hoping that will keep it from getting swollen and abscessed again. 

Ladies who had scans, your photos are wonderful! I can't wait to get one of my own. :D 

Have any of you ever heard of the study where doctors did ultrasounds to determine which side of the uterus baby was implanted on, and that determined the sex of the baby 97% of the time? (Right side for boy, left side for girl) Just wondering if any second/third/+ time moms have found this to be true. If it is, I'm definitely having a boy. lol.


----------



## jbk

So now I'm cramping. Hoping it's bowels or kidneys or bladder... But it's stressing me out.


----------



## Medzi

Whisper and jumpingo I'm so sorry :hugs:

Lovely scan pics to the ladies that got them <3

Csto interesting! I had an anterior placenta last time so implanted right in the front! So I don't know if more left or right... But it was a boy :)


----------



## k4th

Congrats on your engagement ajarvis - what a romantic weekend!

I had a scan yesterday, no pic but saw baby & heartbeat. All measuring just right for 7 weeks. So happy!!

Ajarvis - could you put me down as a pink guess please?? No reason why that I can pinpoint - feel 51% girl & 49% boy - so not much in it lol!


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Congratulations Ajarvis xxx


----------



## sammynashley

Morning ladies! How is everyone feeling? 

I've still got this horrid cold had it a week now and had enough. My work uniform is really not wanting to fit today either :( meh it should be a duvet day today!


----------



## dan-o

Congratulations on the engagement ajarvis! <3 I missed that bit of news somehow!!


----------



## Wiggler

Morning! 

Aww feel better soon sammy :hugs: There is so many bugs going round at the moment :(

Well it turns out that doing the school run in this cold weather calms down the sicky feeling for a while, so when I got back I made myself some food and actually enjoyed it! For the first time in weeks! So so happy :D


----------



## csto

The only consistent symptom I've had is exhaustion. Nipples are sore off and on, nausea is off and on (thankful for that!), food aversion is off and on. So I'm feeling pretty good, so long as I get my nap. haha

Yay for being able to eat, Wiggler!


----------



## cdex67

Super tired this morning and the weather is icky. Freezing rain this morning so ice everywhere and 8-13 inches of snow mixed with sleet forecasted starting mid morning to tomorrow. I just want to go back to bed. Wahhh.


----------



## ajarvis

Updated k4th!

Thanks Ladies :)


----------



## KozmikKitten

Whisper and jumpingo - so sorry to hear your news. I'll keep you both in my thoughts.:flower:

ajarvis - congrats on the beautiful vacation and engagement! 


All the ladies with great scans - congrats! It really does make everything so real!

AFM - I dont really have any news to share. I started telling people. We told both sets of parents over the weekend and I told some co-workers. I have completely given up on wearing regular pants and only wear maternity pants or skirts with elastic waist now. I'm only 9 weeks but really cant stuff myself into my regular pants anymore!


----------



## cdex67

I made my official Facebook announcement Saturday. Got a lot of positive comments. I just couldn't keep quiet anymore. Also, I wore jeans the other day but had to use the hair tie trick. Now I'm onto all elastic waists. Not showing yet but getting bigger for sure.


----------



## Wiggler

Aww yay! Glad you got a positive response to your announcement! 

I've been wondering when to announce, this is baby 4 so people are probably tired of my pregnancy announcements :rofl: Might just pop a pic up after baby is born :haha:


----------



## Khatif

I will wait I think till april. When we know the gender of the baby but who knows maybe I will hint something and see who picks it up but not until weeks 14 for sure. 


Am I the last one who is still waiting for the first scan?

I feel nauseous today as well not bad but definitely present and I feel small stabbing pain around my uterus. I hope they all good sign, cannot wait till next week to my little one.


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

I've been debating when to tell. Told my parents like 5 min after I found out. Told his the next day. Told my boss...since I'm always green in the face. I was thinking close family around Christmas....but hold off on the rest. First time mom jitters I guess.


----------



## MamaBee413

I'm working on a Christmas card right now to announce to extended family and close friends, but am struggling with the design. I've got a cute word shape, but want to add pictures somehow. Maybe I just need a double sided card this year.

I've gotten mixed results with the people I have announced to, and it has me quite down. This is our third and people have quite the opinion. We want this baby and couldn't be more excited for it. I just wish everyone could see it that way. Sigh.
 



Attached Files:







Christmas Card 2014 6x8.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Wiggler

Khatif - I'm waiting too, probably won't have a scan until mid January :(

I've told my mum and some friends, I even managed to get my mum to swear to secrecy! After 12 weeks she can go mad and tell family, but the whole FB announcement thing... hmmm I'm not sure, part of me wants to wait, and part of me wants to blab asap. :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

MamaBee413 said:


> I'm working on a Christmas card right now to announce to extended family and close friends, but am struggling with the design. I've got a cute word shape, but want to add pictures somehow. Maybe I just need a double sided card this year.
> 
> I've gotten mixed results with the people I have announced to, and it has me quite down. This is our third and people have quite the opinion. We want this baby and couldn't be more excited for it. I just wish everyone could see it that way. Sigh.

Awww I love the design! 

I had some rubbish reactions too when I announced with my youngest. I just rolled my eyes and ignored them. :hugs:


----------



## dan-o

Mamabee, love the card!! 

My laws weren't even excited about #2 so I'm not expecting much of a reaction about number 3 :haha:

My parents are the opposite and want as many grandkids as possible! All welcomed equally. My mum is a bit cautious tho, as she's had lots of losses like me.


----------



## fluffet521

jbk - I feel for you with that UTI. Blech. Are you still cramping? I hope you start feeling better soon! :hugs:

holly - I guess we shouldn't be too concerned because SCHs are fairly common? I haven't bled any more so I'm hoping it's already healing, but I don't know. :shrug: Even though they told me it might happen again, it'll still freak me out if I spot or see blood again. It's just plain ol' scary!

country - I hope you've been able to get some rest and work will slow down for you soon. :hugs: I'm sure it goes without saying, but please share your pics when you get them on Thursday!

csto - What an interesting study! I have not heard of it, but I'd love to hear what our veteran mommies say. If it's true, I'm having a girl. Yipee! :pink:

k4th - Yay for your positive scan yesterday! So happy for you, hun! And I love that you said 51% girl, 49% boy. That's exactly how I feel!

sammy - Bless you, I know you're ready to be over that cold! It definitely should have been a duvet day for you! :hugs:

Wiggler - Glad to hear the cold weather helps AND you were able to enjoy your food! I'll have to step outside next time I start feeling nauseous! Thankfully, it hasn't been all day every day for the past couple of days. I'll take it! :haha:

Kozmik - How exciting that you've started telling! How did parent reactions go? And how were your co-workers? Oh, I'm envious of your wearing maternity clothes. I can still fit in my regular clothes, but I have some maternity things on order. I will not hesitate to start wearing them when I get them!

cdex - I'm happy you got lots of positive comments on Facebook! I personally can hardly wait to announce on Facebook, but DH is adamant about waiting until 2nd trimester, especially after losing our angel in the 1st trimester last time. :| It'll be here before I know it, though, I just have to be patient!


----------



## countryblonde

I'm still waiting on my first scan too Khatif! Mine is this week though...

All of our close family, some friends and my boss already know I'm pregnant... Not very good at secrets around here... And I think after we tell the rest of the gmail yay Christmas it will be public...as long as everything goes well with my first scan if course

Feeling like garbage today, got an extra day off and I have so much stuff to do... But all I want to do is out my son in his room and lay on the couch lol. Ds is making me crazy today - toddlers and Christmas trees don't go well together


----------



## fluffet521

Khatif - Nausea is definitely a good sign. I've been having similar pains and my doc told me yesterday the pains are probably from my uterus growing and stretching. So your symptoms sound good to me! Looking forward to "meeting" your little one next week!

Ms Elizabeth - I like the idea of telling close family around Christmas. I think we're going to do the same. :thumbup:

MamaBee - I ADORE your Christmas card!!! And I'm so sorry you're getting mixed reactions! :( Some people have a lot of nerve! They should be happy for you, not opinionated! I totally understand you being down because of that; I would be, too. Even though you're excited and want it, other people's opinions/reactions affect you whether you want them to or not. I wish they could just be excited for you, too. Sending love and hugs to you, sweetie. :hugs:

dan-o - How wonderful that your parents want as many grandchildren as possible!

AFM, I've told 2 of my best friends and a close co-worker so far, that's it. All are sworn to secrecy. We wanted to wait for yesterday's appointment and ultrasound before we started telling family, to make sure everything would be OK. We have dinner plans with DH's immediate family tonight, so we are telling them. We are going to visit my family (2 hours away) this weekend and will tell them then. I'm so excited! :yipee: We'll tell friends and extended family at Christmas and wait until the 14 week mark to announce on Facebook and to less close friends. :happydance:


----------



## ajarvis

Khatif said:


> I will wait I think till april. When we know the gender of the baby but who knows maybe I will hint something and see who picks it up but not until weeks 14 for sure.
> 
> 
> Am I the last one who is still waiting for the first scan?
> 
> I feel nauseous today as well not bad but definitely present and I feel small stabbing pain around my uterus. I hope they all good sign, cannot wait till next week to my little one.

No scan for me yet either ;) I have the requisition, but keep forgetting to bring it to work to book it. Plus I don't want to have that convo at my desk. Oy. Hope I can make it home in time tonight to book!


----------



## dan-o

I've got my scan first thing in the morning! Eeek! Hope everything's still ok in there despite the bleed x


----------



## ajarvis

Yay for positive remarks on announcements Cdex!

Mamabee I like your card! Ignore the negative nancies lol. It's your life not theirs!

Good luck at your scan dan-o!


----------



## KozmikKitten

fluffet521 said:


> Kozmik - How exciting that you've started telling! How did parent reactions go? And how were your co-workers? Oh, I'm envious of your wearing maternity clothes. I can still fit in my regular clothes, but I have some maternity things on order. I will not hesitate to start wearing them when I get them!

Hi! :flower: Thanks for your response.
Telling the parents went well. Both sets are very excited for our baby #2! I think my mom was the most surprised because she didnt think we were planning a second child! My co-workers are really happy for me. Many of them knew about my m/c in Oct so they are pretty happy that this happened quickly for me. One of them is pregnant and due in March, so she is excited to be able to talk pregnancy with someone here at work; thats really fun! I love wearing maternity clothes now. I dont feel too guilty! I have to work in an office all day; no use in being uncomfortable!


----------



## Babygirl3289

Khatif said:


> I will wait I think till april. When we know the gender of the baby but who knows maybe I will hint something and see who picks it up but not until weeks 14 for sure.
> 
> 
> Am I the last one who is still waiting for the first scan?
> 
> I feel nauseous today as well not bad but definitely present and I feel small stabbing pain around my uterus. I hope they all good sign, cannot wait till next week to my little one.


Khatif - I am still waiting for mine! My first appointment is in 9 days (the 18th). And they aren't going to do an ultrasound until the week after, I think due to insurance! :( It sucks, because I want to know my due date and see/hear the heartbeat and to do my official announcement on Facebook.
I have bouts of nausea but I haven't official gotten sick yet! 

My chronic back pain has flared up on me :( It started yesterday and it was terrible I had to go home early. But I did get a massage (and yes I told the therapist I am pregnant) :) I feel much better today! :) 
My breasts are HUGE and sore! I have been having mood swings but feel really down lately :sad1:


----------



## Babygirl3289

Jumpingo and Whisper - I am so sorry :( Prayers for you both!


----------



## sammynashley

Evening ladies, I've not long been in from work I've got terrible back ache hoping it's not SPD rearing it's ugly head again, I had it I'm my last pregnancy. I'm snuggled on the sofa with a blanket and hot chic while hubby's at football.

We've announced to close family although my dad doesn't know yet a little worried about his reaction. Others have commented on this being our third but stuff them were happy so why should we feel down because others can't be happy for us.


----------



## BeautifulRose

22 days until my private gender scan !! Ahh I can't believe it's coming so fast


----------



## Feb4th2011

Don't have the energy to catch up on the thread. I'm extremely Ill with the flu. Can't eat and barely drink. I dragged my self to my ultrasound today though. Baby is measuring a day ahead with 170BPM. I'll post a pic when I'm well. Official due date is july 10. I hope you are all well.


----------



## sammynashley

Beautifulrose- how comes they do your gender scan so early, here (uk) they won't do one before 16weeks, I've got anotherr 7 weeks to wait until my gender scan


Feb- glad scan went well. Hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

Feb - feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## ajarvis

I'm wearing maternity pants! They're the "Start" pants. So they won't be good the entire pregnancy but probably a couple months. I hope til like february lol.


----------



## BeautifulRose

Sammynashley there's a place called ultrasona where they do gender scanse starting at 14 weeks (I'll technically only be 13+6) but if they can't find the gender you can come back once a week up to 3 times. It's $100 and for $30 more for them to record the heartbeat and put it in a bear so every time you squeeze it you hear your baby's heartbeat :)


----------



## Harley Quinn

Khatif, I'm still waiting for my first official scan too! Just had a quick in-office one at my first appointment, but Monday is my official one at the imaging place.

And as for maternity clothes... I've been wearing maternity pants ever since I had my last baby 16 months ago! Starting to wear maternity shirts too, just for the fun of it. :)


----------



## Wiggler

No maternity clothes here, I was dieting when I found out so all my clothes are too big on me :haha:

I'm booking my appointment tomorrow so hopefully not too long until I see a MW :D


----------



## MamaBee413

Rose, I was looking just today at early gender assignment accuracy via ultrasound. At that early a girl could still have a nub that might be thought of as a penis. There have been studies based on the angle of the nub. It was a very interesting read you might look into before going. The heartbeat bear sounds super sweet!


----------



## BeautifulRose

You think I should wait until 15 or 16 weeks? I would be so mad to waste that money (and I'll probably go huge shopping) so I should probably reschedule. Lol I just wanna know sooo bad


----------



## sammynashley

Beautifulrose- that sounds pretty good and the bear sounds lovely! Over here they won't do it before 16 weeks because of inaccuracy.

I'm trying to hold out on maternity wear I appear to have a bump already. Noticed it on sat. Had a bit of a belly anyway but not it's rounded and I look around 4months already!


----------



## Babygirl3289

So I went to my Primary doctor and discussed my chronic pain issue. It appears that the pain medication I am taking is a pregnancy category B which means there are no known effects to the fetus. The only thing that can happen is if I took the pain medication a lot the whole time during pregnancy, the baby would have to be monitored for neonatal withdrawals. I would not be taking it the whole time, just as needed when needed.. hopefully not often! I have to say the Massage helped lots! :) 

I feel so relieved knowing that I am not harming my baby :)


----------



## Wiggler

BeautifulRose said:


> You think I should wait until 15 or 16 weeks? I would be so mad to waste that money (and I'll probably go huge shopping) so I should probably reschedule. Lol I just wanna know sooo bad

I would probs wait until 16 weeks, you don't want to be told girl, buy loads of prink stuff then find out it's a boy :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Babygirl3289 said:


> So I went to my Primary doctor and discussed my chronic pain issue. It appears that the pain medication I am taking is a pregnancy category B which means there are no known effects to the fetus. The only thing that can happen is if I took the pain medication a lot the whole time during pregnancy, the baby would have to be monitored for neonatal withdrawals. I would not be taking it the whole time, just as needed when needed.. hopefully not often! I have to say the Massage helped lots! :)
> 
> I feel so relieved knowing that I am not harming my baby :)

That is fantastic!!! :D


----------



## Babygirl3289

Thank you Wiggler! I feel like 100% better! I still want to let my OBGYN know and ask for her advice but I think everything will be fine! Its just a huge relief!


----------



## MamaBee413

BeautifulRose said:


> You think I should wait until 15 or 16 weeks? I would be so mad to waste that money (and I'll probably go huge shopping) so I should probably reschedule. Lol I just wanna know sooo bad

That's up to you. Read on it and think about it. I would try to hold out for 16 weeks as the accuracy increases then. I'm hoping to get mine around 18 (just before Valentine's Day). You could do it earlier and just keep the tags on all you buy! Will you have a regular anatomy scan with your doctor around 20? They can confirm it then. It is so hard to wait. My son is biting at the bit to know. Days and weeks are so long when you're 7 years old.


----------



## MamaBee413

Babygirl3289 said:


> Thank you Wiggler! I feel like 100% better! I still want to let my OBGYN know and ask for her advice but I think everything will be fine! Its just a huge relief!

I'm so glad you got some answers about the meds and didn't have to wait until your OB appt. Sounds like massage gift certificates should be on your Christmas list for sure! Yay for feeling better!


----------



## MamaBee413

I have lost 122 pounds since June 2013 and so I had to replace my whole wardrobe. I don't look forward to having to go out and get maternity clothes now. Thankfully, I can still fit in my current clothing. I've had such a hard time with food I am down 7 pounds since getting pregnant. However, I've filled out in my midsection despite the loss. I imagine I need to start looking for stretchy pants soon. My sis in law is due in March and has gotten a ton of cutie patootie maternity clothes and I'd like to find a nice way to ask to borrow them once she delivers. My hope with this pregnancy is to have a nice and cute little bump. My other pregnancies, I just looked extra fat :( Maybe I'll post a pic next week of my 'bump'.


----------



## Wiggler

122lbs?! that is amazing! well done!

I was on Keto before, stopped because I want approval to do it while pregnant. Getting back on as soon as baby is born. Carbs make me feel like crap tbh


----------



## MamaBee413

I was doing so well with limiting carbs until I got pregnant. They are one of the only things that will go down for me now. I hope to kick that habit once the nausea settles and keep my weight gain low throughout so I don't have much to lose after. I'm kind of paranoid about my weight now after working so hard.


----------



## Wiggler

I can't handle food, fizzy is all, crappy calories but its better than nothing. Can't wait until the nausea is gone so I can eat like a normal person. Once baby has emerged keto is on <3


----------



## cdex67

MamaBee that's amazing! 

Update on me: had my appointment for physical exam, pap smear etc...and the midwife checked my uterus and cervix and whatnot and said everything was perfect. She was even able to measure my fundus or whatever it is lol. She said that because my scan was only a few days off from my lmp due date they are keeping my due date so ajarvis can i be a pain? Would you move me to July 2 please? That puts me at 10 weeks 5 days today. Holy crap. Oh! And I got to hear the heartbeat :):) it was in the 170s and sounded great she said.


----------



## Tasha

So pleased for all the positive updates.

The only person I've told in RL aside from hubby and doctors is my brother. Only because I cried to him when they told me I was waiting to miscarry again, three weeks later I thought I better tell him we've had two good scans and a hb. Not sure when i will tell anyone else, if we get that far x


----------



## Wiggler

How long until your next scan Tasha? Think positive hun :hugs:


----------



## Tasha

It's Friday, the week building up I find really tough. Think I'm going to spend much of tomorrow wrapping x


----------



## sportysgirl

My next scan is Friday too Tasha.

Hope all goes well for us both. Xxx


----------



## heaveneats

Hey all had my first appointment today and it went good, it was nice to see the doctor I had Emma with. He didnt really do much we just talked and he gave me a note for be being off work today, which ironically was the only day I'm not feeling nauseas but I've been eating all day so I'm sure that helps


----------



## csto

Khatif said:


> Am I the last one who is still waiting for the first scan?

Nope! I don't even know if I'm scheduled for one on my first visit, which isn't until the day after Christmas. I should call in and find out tomorrow. (Maybe I can guilt them into getting me in for one earlier, or find a private scan place.) 



fluffet521 said:


> csto - What an interesting study! I have not heard of it, but I'd love to hear what our veteran mommies say. If it's true, I'm having a girl. Yipee! :pink:

I hope it is, I really want a boy. lol. Of course, I'll be happy with whatever, so long as I come home with a healthy baby, but a boy would be wonderful.



Feb4th2011 said:


> Don't have the energy to catch up on the thread. I'm extremely Ill with the flu. Can't eat and barely drink. I dragged my self to my ultrasound today though. Baby is measuring a day ahead with 170BPM. I'll post a pic when I'm well. Official due date is july 10. I hope you are all well.

Feel better soon! Glad your ultrasound went well, though. A little bit of sun on a cloudy day, eh? :hugs:

AFM, we have told EVERYONE. All our family knew on Thanksgiving, we told FB the day after... all reactions positive. (I figured they would be, this is our first and people have been hounding us about having kids since the day we got married- FIVE YEARS AGO.) 

I'm already fat, and I've been wearing maternity jeans for years because they fit the best. :haha: PCOS makes all my weight land in my stomach area, so my stomach to hip ratio is awful. I'd be ok with being fat if I was just proportionate and fat. Can't a girl have some T&A? :dohh: I'm not looking forward to finding cute (to me) maternity shirts, though. Everything I've seen so far is really not my style. Feeling like I'll probably just order some tunics from Evans in a couple sizes up, and break out the leggings. I envy those of you in the UK, you've got a lot more options for plus size clothing!


----------



## Medzi

Csto - I carry my weight in my middle too... boo. Old navy has some really nice basic maternity clothes


----------



## csto

They only go up to a 2x, and I'm a 3x pre pregnancy. :/ Stupid PCOS. I'll figure something out! 

Just for peace of mind, I did another weeks estimator clear blue and got 3+. That helped put my mind at ease, since I'm still 2.5 weeks away from my midwife appointment.


----------



## lucy1

What does AFM mean? I've seen it so many times and have tried to work it out but nope, not a clue!


----------



## lucy1

I'm so excited to see my baby again next Friday but I'm also really worried.

I know it's unlikely that using progesterone cream would prevent me from bleeding if I was miscarryjng but I'm so scared of a MMC now.


----------



## sammynashley

AFM means as for me Hun, I hope you scan goes well on Friday! 

I woke up this morning still with that awful cold, but this morning I felt so rough and struggled to breathe first thing, trying to put off going to the docs as he'll probably tell me it's a viral thing he can't help :( just feel so rubbish.


----------



## csto

Lucy, my last miscarriage I was using progesterone, taking it orally. That's generally stronger than cream, and it didn't stop the bleeding. 

Sammy, hope you feel better soon! I hate being sick, especially with something that you just have to ride out. Drink lots of water and rest as much as you can. <3


----------



## lucy1

sammynashley said:


> AFM means as for me Hun, I hope you scan goes well on Friday!

Oh duhhhhhh :dohh: Thanks, I keep looking at my letter and it doesn't say if it will be abdominal or vaginal so I'm a little confused about if to drink water or not! I'll be nearly 9 weeks but they're checking out my bicornuate uterus so don't know if they would do vaginal to get a clearer view. I can't even ring as it goes to an appointments officer who doesn't know!



csto said:


> Lucy, my last miscarriage I was using progesterone, taking it orally. That's generally stronger than cream, and it didn't stop the bleeding.

This is my first time using progesterone so I guess I'm just a little wary especially with it not being prescribed! I'm kinda self medicating, I do feel it helps though


----------



## csto

It certainly can't hurt! I wasn't prescribed it either. I bought it online because I knew I had low progesterone. lol. I wasn't going to take any chances.


----------



## dan-o

Hi ladies back from my scan. All is well, baby on track and even wriggled for us! 
Bleed is big but baby looks well attached still, fingers crossed. 
Back again in a fortnight for the next scan x


----------



## dan-o

lucy1 said:


> I'm so excited to see my baby again next Friday but I'm also really worried.
> 
> I know it's unlikely that using progesterone cream would prevent me from bleeding if I was miscarryjng but I'm so scared of a MMC now.

Lucy aren't you on progesetrone suppositories? I though all RMC'ers were offered them in the UK now. I have 400mg 2x daily and have been given them every pg since 2012. My GP won't give me many as they are expensive but my EPU/RMC clinic happily hand them out.


----------



## Khatif

Sammynashley, take care! I hope you feel better soon!

I am a horrible person...All my symptoms are gone again. I was just happy to feel something and today is normal again... I just cannot believe that everything is all right with baby. Why cannot I just enjoy this pregnancy as it is now? 
I feel like I am waiting one more week to confirm my bad feelings..I don't even dare to think that we will get good news. I feel so guilty because of it.


----------



## lucy1

dan-o said:


> lucy1 said:
> 
> 
> I'm so excited to see my baby again next Friday but I'm also really worried.
> 
> I know it's unlikely that using progesterone cream would prevent me from bleeding if I was miscarryjng but I'm so scared of a MMC now.
> 
> Lucy aren't you on progesetrone suppositories? I though all RMC'ers were offered them in the UK now. I have 400mg 2x daily and have been given them every pg since 2012. My GP won't give me many as they are expensive but my EPU/RMC clinic happily hand them out.Click to expand...

Nope, my consultant said that it wouldn't be done across the board until the results of the PROMISE trial came out which was due October this yr and its rare for them to do so. I've asked and got told no.


----------



## Calcifer

Khatif said:


> Sammynashley, take care! I hope you feel better soon!
> 
> I am a horrible person...All my symptoms are gone again. I was just happy to feel something and today is normal again... I just cannot believe that everything is all right with baby. Why cannot I just enjoy this pregnancy as it is now?
> I feel like I am waiting one more week to confirm my bad feelings..I don't even dare to think that we will get good news. I feel so guilty because of it.

Khatif, I totally relate. I lost all my (very meagre) symptoms last week and then this week again... basically my boobs went back to being old empty socks with no feeling. Great. Anyway I went for an early scan and was relieved to be told everything is in order. 

Perhaps that could help? I know I was driving myself and others crazy wondering what was going on. The chances are, everything is running smoothly and we are part of the 'lucky' ones that have no symptoms. Honestly I don't find it all that lucky to have absolutely no sign of anything but I can understand that MS isn't funny either...


----------



## Calcifer

Hi ajarvis, I just wanted to let you know that my scan this morning revealed I'm in fact due July 21 and not 17. It's not a huge deal but if you wanted to update the list at the beginning of the group, then here's the info. Thanks!

So glad I did an early scan today, wow hearing a heartbeat for the first time is spooky, weird and very exciting. I'm so relieved I want to lie down on the couch and never get up again. :happydance:


----------



## dan-o

lucy1 said:


> dan-o said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lucy1 said:
> 
> 
> I'm so excited to see my baby again next Friday but I'm also really worried.
> 
> I know it's unlikely that using progesterone cream would prevent me from bleeding if I was miscarryjng but I'm so scared of a MMC now.
> 
> Lucy aren't you on progesetrone suppositories? I though all RMC'ers were offered them in the UK now. I have 400mg 2x daily and have been given them every pg since 2012. My GP won't give me many as they are expensive but my EPU/RMC clinic happily hand them out.Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, my consultant said that it wouldn't be done across the board until the results of the PROMISE trial came out which was due October this yr and its rare for them to do so. I've asked and got told no.Click to expand...

Oh that's so frustrating :( must just be my PCT who offers them as standard then. Rather than an NHS thing. You could get a private prescription I bet, but they are about £1 each. 

As for stopping bleeding, not sure. I started miscarrying within 24 hours of stopping them in May. (Abnormal development)
With my two who's hearts stopped this year, quitting the progesterone had no effect, not even a spot, and I had ERPCs both times. 
I'm still undecided as to how much they help in general, but I really do think they are helping my current pregnancy!


----------



## dan-o

Congrats on the fab scan calcifer!


----------



## Khatif

Calcifer said:


> Khatif said:
> 
> 
> Sammynashley, take care! I hope you feel better soon!
> 
> I am a horrible person...All my symptoms are gone again. I was just happy to feel something and today is normal again... I just cannot believe that everything is all right with baby. Why cannot I just enjoy this pregnancy as it is now?
> I feel like I am waiting one more week to confirm my bad feelings..I don't even dare to think that we will get good news. I feel so guilty because of it.
> 
> Khatif, I totally relate. I lost all my (very meagre) symptoms last week and then this week again... basically my boobs went back to being old empty socks with no feeling. Great. Anyway I went for an early scan and was relieved to be told everything is in order.
> 
> Perhaps that could help? I know I was driving myself and others crazy wondering what was going on. The chances are, everything is running smoothly and we are part of the 'lucky' ones that have no symptoms. Honestly I don't find it all that lucky to have absolutely no sign of anything but I can understand that MS isn't funny either...Click to expand...

I will have an early scan next week. I will be then 7+6 so if the baby is healthy we should see it and hb also should be there. 7 nights more!
Thanks for your kind words. It is nice to have some support!


----------



## ajarvis

Calcifer said:


> Hi ajarvis, I just wanted to let you know that my scan this morning revealed I'm in fact due July 21 and not 17. It's not a huge deal but if you wanted to update the list at the beginning of the group, then here's the info. Thanks!
> 
> So glad I did an early scan today, wow hearing a heartbeat for the first time is spooky, weird and very exciting. I'm so relieved I want to lie down on the couch and never get up again. :happydance:

Glad you had a great scan :happydance: up to you if you want me to switch you! Personally I'm not changing due dates on a scan for a few days for myself since it's such an inexact science lol. But it's no problem to switch you to the 21st if you'd like!


----------



## fluffet521

Kozmik - So glad the announcing went well, hun! <3 I work in an office all day, too, so I am looking forward to rocking my maternity clothes. Friday Jeans Days aren't as fun as they used to be! Jeans were not meant for pregnant women! :nope: That's great you get to talk pregnancy stuff with your co-worker. Two of mine just had babies (September and October) so I missed that boat, unfortunately. :(

Babygirl - That massage sounds amazing! Did you have to go somewhere special or does a regular masseuse know how to massage a pregnant woman? Glad you're feeling better, and :hugs: for feeling down lately. And what good news from your doctor! :thumbup:

sammynashley - I hope your back is feeling better today!

Feb4th - Feel better soon! Can't wait to see your pic! <3

Beautiful - Ultrasona sounds awesome! Especially the bear with your baby's heartbeat. What a cute idea! I would sooo do that if they had it here in the States. If I were you, I would wait a little longer just to be sure it's a boy or girl and not waste your money, but I know how hard it will be to wait, too!

Harley - Good luck Monday! Can't wait to see that little bean! <3

Mama - Congratulations on your weight loss!!! That is AMAZING and I know it feels so good! I have struggled with weight in the last 5 years myself, so I am extremely proud of you! Hopefully your sis in law will understand and agree to let you borrow her maternity clothes.

cdex - Congratulations on the wonderful news at your appointment! Hearing the heartbeat made everything real for me. It's just so miraculous!

Tasha - Sending warm thoughts and prayers your way, hun. :hugs: Good luck Friday (and getting through today and tomorrow - I know it seems to drag on and on)!

sportys - Hi there! Good luck to you Friday, as well, sweetie! I'm sure you and Tasha will both have a great appointment!

heaven - Glad you had a good first appointment!

csto - I'm so happy that you got all positive reactions when sharing your news! DH and I have been married for five years too, and been hounded about when we're planning to start having a family, as well...starting the day we got married! :dohh:

lucy - Good luck next Friday! Sending you good thoughts and prayers, too.

dan-o - So glad to hear the good news! :hugs:

Khatif and Calcifer - You ladies probably ARE in the minority of lucky ones, especially if the symptoms are coming and going, I'd think. Maybe your bodies are just adjusting well to all the hormones? I know it gives a sense of relief, but hang in there. I'm sure you ladies are just fine. :hugs: Calcifer, until your scan this morning, we shared the same due date! <3 Glad it went well, hun!


----------



## Calcifer

ajarvis said:


> Calcifer said:
> 
> 
> Hi ajarvis, I just wanted to let you know that my scan this morning revealed I'm in fact due July 21 and not 17. It's not a huge deal but if you wanted to update the list at the beginning of the group, then here's the info. Thanks!
> 
> So glad I did an early scan today, wow hearing a heartbeat for the first time is spooky, weird and very exciting. I'm so relieved I want to lie down on the couch and never get up again. :happydance:
> 
> Glad you had a great scan :happydance: up to you if you want me to switch you! Personally I'm not changing due dates on a scan for a few days for myself since it's such an inexact science lol. But it's no problem to switch you to the 21st if you'd like!Click to expand...

Yeah I think that date of 21 is more exact, I knew from the beginning 17th was miscalculated by my GP. Though of course I'm expecting it to be much different in reality, lord knows what arrival date we will end up with :flower:


----------



## fluffet521

AFM, I'm really bummed out today. :( We told my inlaws last night and it just didn't go over like I wanted it to. I had a MMC in June so maybe it has something to do with them being concerned that it's still early? We waited until after our first appointment, when we saw and heard the heartbeat, but DH's family was almost humdrum about it! Conversation went back to normal not even 2 minutes after announcing! WTH? Am I being unrealistic? But this is our first! Why can't they be excited for us? Hopefully my family will give us the response we're looking for this weekend.

I'm just having a crappy day. I was in tears 3 times before I even left for work this morning. Maybe it's my hormones letting my emotions run wild, but I'm just in the dumps today. :cry:


----------



## MamaBee413

Fluffet, so sorry you got a humdrum reaction. It really does hurt. :hugs: I'm hopeful your family will jump up and down for you and that DH's family gets more excited as things get further along.


----------



## LuvallmyH

Haven't been on much. I've been too sick and had too much going on at home.... Nothing to worry about. I am in-between house helpers & it's a lot of work keeping up with EVERYTHING, with a family of 9, all by myself, especially when I feel like death.
Here is my 9w bump pic. Maternity clothes all the way!


----------



## Khatif

Fluffet, I am sorry for the reactions you got. Maybe they are worrying about you but still this is not the way to show. 
If I were you, I would definitely speak with them about it and let them know that their reaction hurts you! /hug


----------



## MamaBee413

Has anyone gotten real shaky/dizzy/weak? I've tried eating and drinking and nothing seems to be helping. TMI - I also had some diarrhea this morning and my weight is down 2 pounds from yesterday. I'm not sure if there is something else I can do to feel better. I really don't see a need to call the doctor yet. Hoping someone has some advice.


----------



## KozmikKitten

fluffet - so sorry about telling your in-laws not going well. That actually kind of happened when I was preg with my son. It was after a m/c and my father in law said "Oh, so its still early then." Yes, it is, but I want to celebrate this pregnancy! I'm sorry you had to go through that! I will be thinking about you when you tell your family!


----------



## dan-o

Awww fluffet. Mine were underwhelmed with ds2 and weren't even bothered too much when he was born lol. I was initially upset, but I don't care now, my family make up for it :) I can't even be bothered to tell in laws this time, they can guess :haha:

Mamabee, yes I'm dizzy shaky and nauseated all day long! :sick:

Luvallmy, gorgeous bump already!!!!


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Fluffet I'm sorry my inlaws were the same saying well its early... then moan when I don't tell them about appointments x


----------



## sammynashley

Fluffet sorry to hear things didn't go as planned, I'm expecting a similar reaction from my dad, I had a traumatic and terrible recovery with DS thanks to an incompetent registra and even since my dad hasn't been keen on us having more.

LuvallmyH your bump is lovely! I took a 9 week pic got a lil bump going on but had a a lil pouch going on after 2 csections anyway :( 

Mamabee I felt like that while out shopping at the weekend, was advised is blood sugar level being a little low due to me not eating so managed a couple plain biscuits and done fizzy lucozade felt much better 15mins later.

Here's my 9.5 bump pic, hate taking pics as I'm a tad on the chunky side but making the most of this pregnancy as I think it's our last. :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

You guys look great!!!


----------



## Wiggler

Fluffet - Sorry your announcement didn't get the reaction you wanted :hugs: I'm sure they will be super excited as time goes on!

Luvallmy - Awww lovely pic!! <3

sammy - lovely pic <3

I am just about ready to have a tantrum because of this nausea. I want to eat without feeling like death. I want to be able to cope with a sip of drink without feeling like I want to hug the toilet all day. :cry: :cry:


----------



## Medzi

You all look fabulous!

Lucy I have s scan next Friday too! Hope it goes well for us both. 

Khatif I'm sorry for your feelings. Hopefully next week you see a cute little babe and a heartbeat and can stay enjoying things :hugs:

Wiggler I'm so with you :(


----------



## LuvallmyH

Wiggler said:


> Fluffet - Sorry your announcement didn't get the reaction you wanted :hugs: I'm sure they will be super excited as time goes on!
> 
> Luvallmy - Awww lovely pic!! <3
> 
> sammy - lovely pic <3
> 
> *I am just about ready to have a tantrum because of this nausea. I want to eat without feeling like death. I want to be able to cope with a sip of drink without feeling like I want to hug the toilet all day.  *

I know just how you feel! :sick:


----------



## Wiggler

I wish I could just puke and have that lovely sense of relief that you get for about 2 mins after :haha:

Hopefully it passes for all of us soon! First tri sucks :hugs:


----------



## dan-o

Cute bump sammy!


----------



## dan-o

Wiggles once again I concur :sick: just want to puke so can escape this nausea!! 
I secretly love the reassurance of it tho, no matter how awful I feel :haha:


----------



## timeforababy

MamaBee413 said:


> Has anyone gotten real shaky/dizzy/weak? I've tried eating and drinking and nothing seems to be helping. TMI - I also had some diarrhea this morning and my weight is down 2 pounds from yesterday. I'm not sure if there is something else I can do to feel better. I really don't see a need to call the doctor yet. Hoping someone has some advice.

I'm hungry ALL the time, to the point where I think I will faint if I don't eat something immediately. 

I would be worried about the diarrhoea, you need to replace your fluids. Probably rest and drink fluids/soup to help?

so much to catch up on here.

ajarvis - congratulations!! (missed that the first time round)

Khatif - I'm not having a scan until 30 december. But as my belly is growing, I'm going with the fact everything is ok. >85% of pregnancies are no problems, so i am just thankful/grateful i am one of those.

and thanks for sharing photos of bumps! I thought I was the only one that would be showing. (although this is only my first). 

AFM, this is the first day since week 5 that I managed a proper full day of work.I still needed to sleep on the train there and back but at least I could concentrate and work.


----------



## Wiggler

Time - that hunger reminds me of what it was like when I was expecting my oldest daughter, I was a food fiend :rofl:

Dan-o - I'm happy with the sore boobs and stretchy uterus feeling, the nausea can go away :rofl: I do agree that it is nice reassurance though. But WHY can't preggy symptoms be nice in first tri?

I think my 3 year old knows... I dont mention it around her but she keeps kissing and touching my tummy :O


----------



## Khatif

Beautiful bumps ladies. You are so cute!

Thanks girls. You all are very supportive and nice.

Timeforababy december 30 still rather far away. I admire your patience!


----------



## Babygirl3289

MamaBee413 said:


> Has anyone gotten real shaky/dizzy/weak? I've tried eating and drinking and nothing seems to be helping. TMI - I also had some diarrhea this morning and my weight is down 2 pounds from yesterday. I'm not sure if there is something else I can do to feel better. I really don't see a need to call the doctor yet. Hoping someone has some advice.



Mamabee- Yes I was out Christmas shopping last weekend, and oh boy I felt like I was going to faint right in the store! I got really light headed and slightly dizzy and hot and so I got a bottle of water and sat down. I felt a little better but then we went to eat and I felt so much better after. I only had toast that morning for breakfast so I think my blood sugar dropped :wacko: I had chips and salsa, soup and salad for lunch and I felt 100% again!

Today I felt so hungry for lunch! I went and had some Mongolian noodles/stir fry and I could barely eat half.. I felt I was going to get really sick! :sick: I have lost 3 lbs... I am not really craving sweets like I usually do.. I just eat small meals throughout the day.. No vomiting yet and hopefully never!


----------



## MamaBee413

Babygirl, Yes! I get so hungry and then can hardly eat. DH works a side job that is at different restaurants and he was at a steakhouse last night. I had him bring me home a steak dinner and I was so looking forward to it. I think I had 2 bites of the steak and a single bite of the sweet potato and couldn't do anymore. Though a little while later I may or may not have had 3 yeast rolls. Eek!


----------



## csto

dan-o said:


> Hi ladies back from my scan. All is well, baby on track and even wriggled for us!
> Bleed is big but baby looks well attached still, fingers crossed.
> Back again in a fortnight for the next scan x

Yay for a good scan!

Loving all the bumps!


----------



## Babygirl3289

I am having horrible anxiety :( Nothing helps! Anybody else suffer with this?


----------



## countryblonde

Mammabee try eating a little and often, if you aren't eating enough your blood sugar will drop and you'll get very shakey. I get like that normally but it is way exaggerated when pregnant. Even if you can eat a lot try protein rich foods, they will keep you going longer, a handful of nuts or a yogurt or even an avocado are great snacks to help keep you full that go down easy

Cute bump pics ladies! I feel like I have a bump but it's an only noticeable to me bump... Still very small though but my pants don't fit so there is some definite growth

Csto- I think you posted something about maternity clothes and them not fitting. I don't know where you love but check out pink blush maternity they have very cute stuff and carry some plus size..don't know if that helps at all!

Afm- I have my dating scan tomorrow morning! I am so excited and so incredibly nervous at the same time. I really hope I can get a picture. I never got them until 20 week scan last time, but OH is not coming with me and I really want him to see our bean. I don't think I will sleep tonight.. Way too many emotions


----------



## csto

I'll check them out, thanks!


----------



## Medzi

I'm puking tons and not getting relief :cry: I have a doctor's appointment tomorrow about it because it just isn't getting any better and I've already been to the hospital due to dehydration. I just want the puking to end!

Babygirl - did you try meditation yet? It helps me so much!


----------



## csto

My husband got an amazing bonus from his company so I'm going to be going baby purchase crazy. Car seat, GN clothes. Buying all the things. (Within reason, of course. It's just nice to get some bigger purchases out of the way while we have extra money.)

Medzi, I hope they can help you! :hugs:


----------



## Lumi

Okay so I am now 8weeks and decided to weigh myself again, I have lost 1.5kgs since my doctors appointment 3 weeks ago, from 55.5kg to 54kg.

I feel like I have been eating more than I usually do and I have not been bringing anything up. 

Is this normal? :shrug:


----------



## csto

Have you been throwing up at all? 

I have heard that changing your diet to be more healthy in the first tri can make you lose some weight, so that's an option as well. 

Also keep in mind that your home scale might not be calibrated the same as your doctors scale, and that could be the reason you appear to have lost weight.


----------



## Lumi

Haven't been throwing up at all but I have stopped eating take away and drinking any soft drink although I have pretty much the same diet as I did before I was pregnant aside from those two things. I have breaky/lunch/dinner and snack on fruit/nuts/crackers in between.

I also own several horses and have continued riding although a lot more cautiously.

I didnt even consider the scales being different! Good point.


----------



## csto

If you haven't been throwing up and your diet hasn't changed much, then I'd guess it's most likely the scales. :) My home scale is a whole 15lb off my doctors scale. :dohh:


----------



## dan-o

I wouldn't worry at all about weight! I actually ended up lighter after I gave birth to ds1 and weighed exactly the same as pre pregnancy after having ds2! Both normal size healthy babies :)


----------



## cdex67

11 weeks, still just bloating.

https://i1292.photobucket.com/albums/b564/ifightfire15/Mobile%20Uploads/20141211_070251_zpssn20enkv.jpg


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Hi ladies, I haven't been on here since last Thursday so I have so much catching up to do! 

Whisper & Jumpingjo - I am heartbroken for your loss. God bless your little angel babies. I know you will get your rainbows soon! 

Ajarvis - congratulations on your exciting news! It sounds like your weekend was perfect and so romantic. What a sweet fiancé you have!

Congratulations to everyone else that had great scans. And I love the baby bump pics. 

Sorry if I missed any other important news. This site moves very fast and a week is a long time to be away. Looking forward to catching up with all of you ladies!


----------



## ajarvis

Hope you ladies all feel better soon! MS sucks :p

Nice to see some pictures! Good reference to go back and look at :)

Sadly I did not lose weight. I get pregnant and my body gains 5 or 6 pounds almost automatically ha. But I'm 6 or 7 lbs up from where I was 10 weeks ago and have been for about 3 weeks. So no extra. That's good :p I hear of lots of people losing though!

All the weight talk made me realize my midwife didn't even weigh me! How awesome! lol

countryblonde good luck at your scan today! I've had my papers for a week, but keep forgetting to book it!!


----------



## lucy1

I've informed work today because of all my extra appointments I need to be given paid leave for them. I work 20 miles away from home so it's just not reasonable to have to travel and use flexi time. Especially when I'm expecting at least 4 appointments in the next 4/5 weeks!

They were lovely and didn't even expect me to provide proof of appointments as they said it sounded like I had enough on my plate.


----------



## cdex67

That's great lucy. I'm so glad they were understanding. It's not always that easy.


----------



## BeautifulRose

I feel so sick today


----------



## MamaBee413

Lucy, that is great that your job is so understanding! GL at your appts. 

cdex, how cute is your little bump! Love it :)

AFM, I just heard the heartbeat on my home doppler for the first time. I only caught it for a couple of seconds, but it was heaven to hear! 168bpm. <3


----------



## heaveneats

Lucy I had inform work too because I kept getting sick and my manager was beggining to worry.

I've been off work for the past 3 days and honestly I feel great, my nausea has almost hone away which worries me, but at the same time I always eat at home, steadily so I think that's making the sickness go away, I don't eat much at work.


----------



## BeautifulRose

I've been on bed rest so far this pregnancy but after my last ultrasound and since I haven't been bleeding r anything I asked to be released back to work. I was going to get cut to 60% soon and I can't afford that. So tomorrow is my first day back. A little nervous but really excited


----------



## dan-o

Ajarvis im the same, two lines appear and I gain a few lbs overnight! I think it's water, as I'm so so bloated all over, I feel kinda squishy. Dared step on the scales today and I've only gained 1.5kg tops, amazing as I can barely fit in my jeans which were loose when I was heavier lol! 

Lucy great news work were understanding! 

Mamabee congrats on hearing baby! I've not found mine yet but I haven't tried for a few days, may try a bit later :flower:

How come you're in bed rest beautiful rose? That must be so hard, I'd go crazy :( mind you I could do with more sleep right now!

Cdex, cute mini bump! 

Hi joyof, good to see you back :)

Heaveneats, glad you are feeling a little better! First tri can be such hard work!


----------



## BeautifulRose

With my previous pre term labors (2) and 1st tri miscarriages (2) when it showed I had an sch my doctor said she wanted me in bed and since my job is really good about allowing you take a leave with full pay she said it couldn't do any harm. In 3 weeks I'm going to have a nurse come and give me progestriogen shots once a week to make sure I don't go into early labor. I'm going crazy in this house with my DD I can't wait to be around adults again lol


----------



## fluffet521

All you ladies&#8217; bumps are so precious!!!

Babygirl &#8211; I&#8217;m so sorry. I do have anxiety (and depression) pre-pregnancy, but I&#8217;m on medication and haven&#8217;t really had an issue yet. Did you have anxiety pre-pregnancy? If so, make an appointment to speak with your counselor. If not, I&#8217;d try to go see someone about it. :hugs:

country &#8211; How&#8217;d the scan go?

Medzi &#8211; How&#8217;d the doctor&#8217;s appointment go? I wonder if there&#8217;s a safe medication you can take to keep you from puking?

Lumi &#8211; I&#8217;ve been eating more and losing weight too (without bringing anything up) according to my home scale. My doctor said it&#8217;s OK in the 1st tri.

Joy &#8211; Welcome back!

luci &#8211; I&#8217;m so glad your job was able to accommodate your needs, and without having to provide proof. That&#8217;s wonderful!

Mama &#8211; Awww, how sweet! I&#8217;m definitely going to have to invest in a Doppler. <3

Beautiful &#8211; I&#8217;m sorry you&#8217;re feeling so bad today and hope you get to feeling better. Good luck tomorrow on your first day back to work!


----------



## fluffet521

AFM, my nausea hasnt completely gone away but its not as bad as it was (all day, every day, only the degree of nauseousness changing). I keep telling myself that its OK, it doesnt mean anything, and that nausea doesnt have to last the entire 1st tri. Is that right or should I be concerned?

I also had my first food aversion. I bit into a chicken nugget from Chick-Fil-A and made the mistake of looking at it. Just the way the chicken looksugh. I was fine for the first 3-4 nuggets because I popped the whole nugget in my mouth. But after biting one in half, I dont think Ill be able to eat chicken again for a while. :nope:


----------



## dan-o

BeautifulRose said:


> With my previous pre term labors (2) and 1st tri miscarriages (2) when it showed I had an sch my doctor said she wanted me in bed and since my job is really good about allowing you take a leave with full pay she said it couldn't do any harm. In 3 weeks I'm going to have a nurse come and give me progestriogen shots once a week to make sure I don't go into early labor. I'm going crazy in this house with my DD I can't wait to be around adults again lol

That's good they are taking it seriously
Mine never said anything about my SCH! :dohh: No advice at all, just that it may take baby with it if it comes out and there's nothing I can do! And to expect more bleeding, probably.

I have had sch's twice before tho, so I luckily know what to expect and to be careful :)

I didn't realise progesterone can prevent pre-term labour. I Only take it first tri, but then all my losses have been between 5-12 weeks, thankfully. 
I did actually take it until 16w with ds2 as I had a big SCH with him as well and it kept me from having contractions (irritable uterus)

How old is your dd? Must be so hard!


----------



## Babygirl3289

fluffet521 said:


> All you ladies bumps are so precious!!!
> 
> Babygirl  Im so sorry. I do have anxiety (and depression) pre-pregnancy, but Im on medication and havent really had an issue yet. Did you have anxiety pre-pregnancy? If so, make an appointment to speak with your counselor. If not, Id try to go see someone about it. :hugs:
> 
> country  Howd the scan go?
> 
> Medzi  Howd the doctors appointment go? I wonder if theres a safe medication you can take to keep you from puking?
> 
> Lumi  Ive been eating more and losing weight too (without bringing anything up) according to my home scale. My doctor said its OK in the 1st tri.
> 
> Joy  Welcome back!
> 
> luci  Im so glad your job was able to accommodate your needs, and without having to provide proof. Thats wonderful!
> 
> Mama  Awww, how sweet! Im definitely going to have to invest in a Doppler. <3
> 
> Beautiful  Im sorry youre feeling so bad today and hope you get to feeling better. Good luck tomorrow on your first day back to work!


THank you Fluffet- I am going to talk to my OBGYN about it a week from today. It's just extremely hard to focus at work and to be happy when I am always anxious and depressed :( I don't have a reason to be depressed but obviously anyone who knows about anxiety/depression it cannot be helped and its a chemical imbalance.


----------



## countryblonde

So my scan was good and disappointing at the same time
Here is my little blob - not the best pic, I snuck it on my phone since they don't do pic unless I pay for a cd and I don't want to do it this early lol

I was disapointed because I barely got to see anything, screen was turned for most of the appointment. And I only got to see the heartbeat not hear it! But all in all I saw that little flutter and my little bean just hanging around so I'm very happy. And I'm measure 7w4d which is pretty much right on track. Guess I really do know when I conceived lol

Feeling good my nerves are way more settled now
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## BeautifulRose

dan-o said:


> BeautifulRose said:
> 
> 
> With my previous pre term labors (2) and 1st tri miscarriages (2) when it showed I had an sch my doctor said she wanted me in bed and since my job is really good about allowing you take a leave with full pay she said it couldn't do any harm. In 3 weeks I'm going to have a nurse come and give me progestriogen shots once a week to make sure I don't go into early labor. I'm going crazy in this house with my DD I can't wait to be around adults again lol
> 
> That's good they are taking it seriously
> Mine never said anything about my SCH! :dohh: No advice at all, just that it may take baby with it if it comes out and there's nothing I can do! And to expect more bleeding, probably.
> 
> I have had sch's twice before tho, so I luckily know what to expect and to be careful :)
> 
> I didn't realise progesterone can prevent pre-term labour. I Only take it first tri, but then all my losses have been between 5-12 weeks, thankfully.
> I did actually take it until 16w with ds2 as I had a big SCH with him as well and it kept me from having contractions (irritable uterus)
> 
> How old is your dd? Must be so hard!Click to expand...


From what my doctor tells me right before you go into labor your progesterone drops so the shots help not to go into labor. I'm gonna research it right now.

My DD is 3 going on 22 lol.


----------



## BeautifulRose

This is what I found on the march of dimes website 

What are progesterone shots?
Progesterone shots are a kind of progesterone called 17 alpha-hydroxyprogesterone caproate (also called 17P). The shots may help prevent premature birth if both of these describe you: 

You had a spontaneous premature birth before when you were pregnant with just one baby. Spontaneous means labor began on its own, without drugs or other methods. Or the sac around your baby broke early, causing labor. 
Youre pregnant with just one baby. 
If both of these describe you, your provider may prescribe progesterone shots. You begin the shots between 16 and 24 weeks of pregnancy, and you get a shot each week until 37 weeks. The shots are available in two ways: 

As a brand-name drug called Makena 
Prepared (also called compounded) at special pharmacies. You can get this kind of shot only if you have certain health conditions, like an allergy to something in Makena.


----------



## timeforababy

I went to see a new personal trainer today and she gave me a good workout. I was a bit sad though, as normally I wouldn't have a problem with what we did but I was completely out of breath.

:(

Hopefully it will improve in the next few weeks, I already have enough weight!


----------



## Tasha

Beautiful, I stay on 800mg a day of progesterone until 32 weeks for my placenta and to try and prevent prom.

Timeforababy, keep an eye on your iron that can affect your breathlessness during exercise x


----------



## BeautifulRose

Tasha does it have any side effects? I heard nausea is worse


----------



## Tasha

Some people say it makes the symptoms worse, in my previous experiences it hasn't, this time I'm on steroids atm which are meant to hide symptoms. So no idea what drugs are doing what :haha: the only symptom I really have is my breasts are waaaaay sorer than they've ever been before x


----------



## Tasha

But no side effects other than that x


----------



## timeforababy

oh, I'm on pregnacare (even though I think it gives me constipation!). That's got enough iron in it?


----------



## Tasha

Pregnacare has a moderate amount of iron. Have you had your booking in appointment yet? Iron levels are usually checked then x


----------



## timeforababy

I had mine 2 weeks ago, she didn't even do bloods! I had to drive myself to the nearest hospital to get them done there.

I am generally fit and healthy (bar the subfertility before 10 weeks ago), so i guess the midwife was fine about it? I didn't even get the bounty pack, I feel robbed. lol


and good luck for your scan tomorrow Tasha, I have everything crossed for you.


----------



## Srrme

BeautifulRose said:


> This is what I found on the march of dimes website
> 
> What are progesterone shots?
> Progesterone shots are a kind of progesterone called 17 alpha-hydroxyprogesterone caproate (also called 17P). The shots may help prevent premature birth if both of these describe you:
> 
> You had a spontaneous premature birth before when you were pregnant with just one baby. Spontaneous means labor began on its own, without drugs or other methods. Or the sac around your baby broke early, causing labor.
> Youre pregnant with just one baby.
> If both of these describe you, your provider may prescribe progesterone shots. You begin the shots between 16 and 24 weeks of pregnancy, and you get a shot each week until 37 weeks. The shots are available in two ways:
> 
> As a brand-name drug called Makena
> Prepared (also called compounded) at special pharmacies. You can get this kind of shot only if you have certain health conditions, like an allergy to something in Makena.


I was on Makena during my last 2 pregnancies. I might receive the shots again this pregnancy.


----------



## csto

I just bought a car seat. 

I realize it's early, but I had the money now so why not? lol.


----------



## ajarvis

Lucy Paid leave is awesome! What a great employer!

HOpe you feel better beautifulrose!

Mamabee that's amazing to hear the HB at home already :) How reassuring I'm sure!

Dan-o I said it's water and the extra blood hahaha I haven't tried my jeans on in a while. About 2 weeks ago they were super tight, but up til then they weren't and I haven't gained any weight. Then midwife said she can feel my uterus already coming out of pelvic area so I attribute it to that!

Glad you had a good appt. countryblonde!

AFM feeling better last couple of days. Hope it lasts! And I've gotten 3 workout in this week :D Need number 4 tomorrow Just haven't decided if it's a run or a swim....


----------



## babyvaughan

Ahh had a 9 week ultrasound today baby was so cute!!! I saw the arms and legs and heard the heartbeat 175! Today was so great!!! &#9829;


----------



## Tasha

Exciting csto.

Ajarvis I'm glad you're feeling better. 

Awwww yay babyvaughan, beautiful sight isn't it?

Three hours until my scan x


----------



## k4th

I've had cold/flu for the last couple if days & have red spotting this morning. :( feel ill & so worried :cry:

Good luck to those with scans today & congrats to all the lovely scans


----------



## BeautifulRose

Good luck Tasha !!


----------



## Keyval

I was on pregnacare last pregnancy but still ended up having to take iron twice a day as well . I'd say this pregnancy will be the same . I'm so weak after been so sick and I need a pick me up . Hate iron though it's the devil hah if not taken with food you will feel awful and right now I'm not eating enough to take it :(


----------



## sportysgirl

Scan went well, baby has grown loads since the last scan. Saw the heart beating away and the umbilical cord. Also saw the yolk and amniotic sacs! 

We are so happy right now! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1185.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Livvy

I keep up with this thread religiously but I'm a bit shy in real life so I don't quite know what to say on here all the time either! I'm so happy for everyone with good news and scans. :) 

I'm getting nervous because I haven't had a scan for over a month and I just want to know that everything is ok. My dreams are still very bizarre and weird, and I attribute them to taking progesterone before bed. I got very dizzy after work a couple days ago so I went straight to bed. It was scary, really. I never get light-headed or dizzy.


----------



## heaveneats

tasha looking forward to your update on your scan :)

AFM i have felt no sickness the past few days, now i'm worried, but i know i should honestly just be thankful, i don't have another scan until December 29, that will be my IPS (integrated prenatal screening) one, i'm hoping baby will be nice and wiggle a little bit for us!


----------



## LIB

This thread moves so fast! I found out today that my booking appointment is on the 23rd December, although I don't know what i'm going to do with DD as she will get very bored. I'm currently on my second cold this month and the last couple of days ive started to get pain in my lower back on my right hand side. It only hurts when I bend over or walk


----------



## k4th

Lib - my booking is on the 22nd & dd will have to come with me too. She's three. How old is yours?

I'm probably going to show the midwife what a bad mummy I am & just let dd play on the iPad while we talk :blush: I've had spotting this pregnancy so we still haven't told dd - I'm hoping to keep it from her for a while yet so I'll have to distract her somehow :shrug:

Sorry you're getting back pain. Call your dr if it lasts - hope it goes away quickly :flower:


----------



## Feb4th2011

I'm finally feeling better after that nasty flu! Here is a pic from my 9w 4d ultrasound! I hope you all have a wonderful weekend!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Feb4th2011

I also just realized I'm 1/4 of the way done this pregnancy! Holy Sh!t... So nervous to have a toddler and newborn....


----------



## k4th

Lovely scan feb4th!!


----------



## Tasha

Keyval, liquid iron is kinder, try spatone. It's on 3 for 2 in Tesco as well. 

Yay sportysgirl.

:hugs: Livvy, I think as the weeks go on we will all get to know each other more and then conversation will feel easy. As for dizzy, make sure you're eating regularly and keeping hydrated.

Heaveneats, it's hard when symptoms reduce but it's normal.

lib and k4th, when my lo's were small and I was pregnant, I took books, small toys and lots of snacks :haha:

Feb fab pic. That realisation hit me the other day too as I'm never going past 37 weeks.

Afm scan was fabulous, grown perfectly, strong hb and looks more like a baby.


----------



## BeautifulRose

I'm a lime today! :happydance: 1 week until 12 weeks and then the real fun begins :flower:


----------



## BeautifulRose

Tasha !! YAY!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: im so happy for you


----------



## k4th

Have been thinking of you tasha. Congrats on a lovely scan!!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Hey ladies just popping in to say congrats on all the great scans this week! Love seeing those pics and hearing all your good news!

beautifulrose - its so fun to see the fruit change every week. I just got my ticker yesterday and couldnt believe baby is the size of a green olive already! :)


----------



## Tasha

Thank you girls :)

A lime seems huuuuuge :haha:


----------



## sportysgirl

Tasha and Feb great news about the scans! 

Rose woo hoo for a lime!


----------



## Livvy

Congrats on the scan Tasha! 

Rose I'm a lime tomorrow! :D exciting times!!


----------



## LIB

K4th - My DD is 4, she has a storio so I might take that for her. I've not told anyone yet so kept it quiet from DD as I know she would tell everybody! I have a feeling the pain is due to previous problems with my leg so i am keeping an eye on it and will speak to a dr if it persists. 

Tasha - Thanks for the tip, although snacks only last a matter of seconds with my dd so I would have to take loads! haha! Congratulations on the scan :)


----------



## k4th

Lol lib - that's EXACTLY why we're not telling dd!! :haha:


----------



## Babygirl3289

7 weeks today!! :happydance:

Just wanting to get through this 1st trimester! Then I have a feeling I will be feeling much better.. At least I hope so! '

All the scans are amazing! :) 

Im so stoked for mine! Feels forever away!


----------



## Medzi

So happy about all the great scans!

I'm a lime too! Crazy!

Dr didn't really say much about my puking. But I haven't had to yet today! It isn't even noon yet but I'm feeling good - hopefully it stays! 1 week until our 12 week scan!


----------



## Wiggler

Tasha - Yay! So happy for you hun

Feb - Lovely scan pic!

I have my GP appointment on Thursday, I finally got round to booking it. I did ask if I could bypass and go straight to the MW but no, I have to waste a double GP appointment. Still feel sick and my pelvis is agony, glad it's the weekend tomorrow.


----------



## heaveneats

Hi Ajarvis can you move my due date from july 18 to july 15, they moved me up two days after my scan and are pretty certain on dates i think, thank you xx


----------



## fluffet521

I'm loving all the beautiful scans! Congratulations to all of you ladies who had great scans and/or appointments! :hugs:


----------



## ajarvis

Glad you had a great appt. sortysgirl!! Nice pic :D

Livy I had low blood pressure during my first pregnancy and sometimes was dizzy etc.

Hope you feel better soon Keyval! End of this week mine is getting much better. I'm not so good at the moment but I think it's cause my swim left me starving this morning lol.

Tasha glad you had a great scan too!!

k4th hope your spotting stops! I had one spot the other night after one of my runs. Kinda surprising. But I bled with both of my last pregnancies so I'm chocking it up to normal for now

Nice scan pic feb4th2011

Beautifulrose I can't wait til I'm a lime too haha. Sunday! So close to the end of first tri! Time seems to fly when you look backwards :p


----------



## sammynashley

Evening ladies :) 

Haven't been on for a couple days just been busy and exhausted! Glad to see everyone scans are going well! :) can't wait until mine! Feels like a life time away but it's only 2 weeks & 3days. 

Afm- I've just been feeling tired and suffering with backache really worried it's my SPD back I really hope not! Oh and still got nausea I'm snack on crap food because I can't tolerate proper meals especially smells so find myself snacking on crisps etc.. Really not good for the weight gain :( keep trying to do healthy but where I'm struggling to eat if I fancy something I just go for it and eat it :(


----------



## Babygirl3289

Sammynashley - I am struggling with the back pain too! and Pelvic pain/pressure.

I have a chronic condition called sacroillitis where the joint between the sacrum and the ilium in the pelvis is inflamed. But this is not where Im hurting. I am hurting in my center/low back and it aches constantly. I take Tylenol and it doesn't touch it :( 

My chronic pain spot is my left buttock/posterior pelvis. And it isn't hurting there... 

I even had a massage and it still hurts :(


----------



## sammynashley

Baby girl- sounds painful! My pain pain is right at the bottom near my coccyx it hurts so much if I sit or stand for too long and I have a sciatic nerve pain in my right bum cheek :( so kinda feeling your pain there. I've taken paracetamol but does nothing. 

When I had SPD with DD I was pretty crippled my pubic bone would crack and be agony, I'd have to roll outta bed because I wouldn't be able to just stand up I'm dreading it coming back this time.


----------



## csto

Well I'm bummed. I finally had a chance to call my midwife, and they don't do early ultrasounds. :( So I won't get one until 20 weeks. 

I don't know if there are independent scan places around here, but I'm about to google. I want to SEE my baby!


----------



## heaveneats

csto said:


> Well I'm bummed. I finally had a chance to call my midwife, and they don't do early ultrasounds. :( So I won't get one until 20 weeks.
> 
> I don't know if there are independent scan places around here, but I'm about to google. I want to SEE my baby!

really?? i thought Canada and US were similar... i always had a dating scan at 8 weeks, had one at 5 weeks with my daughter :shrug: i'd call again and say you're worried and also are unsure of your dates, then maybe they will be able to


----------



## BeautifulRose

I made it through my whole first day at work without puking and as soon as I stand up to leave ... Ewwwwww embarrassing. 

Sorry you guys are in pain have you tried a heating pad ?


----------



## csto

heaveneats said:


> csto said:
> 
> 
> Well I'm bummed. I finally had a chance to call my midwife, and they don't do early ultrasounds. :( So I won't get one until 20 weeks.
> 
> I don't know if there are independent scan places around here, but I'm about to google. I want to SEE my baby!
> 
> really?? i thought Canada and US were similar... i always had a dating scan at 8 weeks, had one at 5 weeks with my daughter :shrug: i'd call again and say you're worried and also are unsure of your dates, then maybe they will be able toClick to expand...

Well they're going to date me at 10 weeks at my appointment but I know for sure that I'll only be 9 weeks, so maybe I can talk them into doing one that day to get dates right.


----------



## timeforababy

YAY! to Tasha, you deserve it.

And nice scan pics of everyone else who is having early scans. I was going to see about an early scan but the festive season madness has begun. Out tonight, out tomorrow, out next Tuesday, friday and saturday. I can't wait until Christmas!!

I need to sort the baby announcement to parents for Christmas day and then buy a few presents but not got around to doing that. 

Also, I can't wear my normal jeans/trousers. I went up a dress size but it's still SNUG. I'm looking at maternity leggings, but I feel it's too early!!


----------



## Babygirl3289

BeautifulRose said:


> I made it through my whole first day at work without puking and as soon as I stand up to leave ... Ewwwwww embarrassing.
> 
> Sorry you guys are in pain have you tried a heating pad ?


Sorry you got sick BeautifulRose! 

Yes I have tried heating pads, Tylenol, warm baths, stretching, massage, etc.. It's so irritation and makes things really hard.. I just want to feel normal! :(


----------



## Feb4th2011

Ladies who are in bad pain! Try a chiropractor! I went all during my last pregnancy and have started this time as well. I would have died without! Find one that specializes in pregnancy and you won't regret it!! I took my son at 11 days old and he started sleeping 8 hour stretches, His hips and back were out from the delivery. Good luck!


----------



## Medzi

I heard Puffin's heartbeat today for the first time <3 165bpm


----------



## Rach87

Aww Medzi thats awesome! My official new OB appt is this Monday. Ill be 10+1/2. They'll be doing another scan and I'm so hoping i get to hear a heartbeat! I'm assuming they will. Cant believe were getting into double digits weeks of pregnancy already! And closer and closer to being out of the 1st trimester!!


----------



## Medzi

Exiting Rach! Hope you get to hear it!


----------



## j_d_mommy

Due to being sick all the time I haven't been online in awhile. My last scan was Dec. 2, it was so awesome to see the babies in 3D. The babies are definitely identical. Next scan is Dec.19th
 



Attached Files:







2014-12-12 21.59.12.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Wiggler

Awww lovely scan pic j_d_mommy <3


----------



## MamaBee413

What a sweet pic, jdmommy! I hope you feel better soon. 

Rach, how exciting for a scan soon. I hope they turn that heartbeat up loud for you to hear!


----------



## dan-o

Wow amazing pic jd! Hope you feel better soon x


----------



## dan-o

My nausea is peaking at the mo, feel reassuringly awful :haha: only fruit, fromage frais and some soft cheese stayed down yesterday. I actually threw up everything else which is unusual for me 1st tri. (Had sickness 3rd tri with ds2 tho) 
I'm bleeding again today, old blood this time. Probably due to the pressure of throwing up lol :dohh:


----------



## sammynashley

J_d_mommy that scan pic is amazing and to have identicals...wow!!


----------



## Baby_Dreams

That scan is amazing xx


----------



## lucy1

j_d_mommy said:


> due to being sick all the time i haven't been online in awhile. My last scan was dec. 2, it was so awesome to see the babies in 3d. The babies are definitely identical. Next scan is dec.19th

how cute!!!


----------



## countryblonde

Jd that pic is amazing! How sweet


----------



## Feb4th2011

JD- I had no idea you were having twins!!! Congratulations!!!! What a beautiful ultrasound :flow:


----------



## heaveneats

jd that picture is so cute!!


my nausea still hasnt come back :( it's been gone since wednesday, i'm seriously hoping all is okay, i have an appointment on the 16th so i'm hoping they can offer me reassurance


----------



## Medzi

j_d that is amazing! How cool to get that scan! 

Heaveneats I hope all is OK but sure it is. :). Mine seems to be better better too!


----------



## sammynashley

Hi ladies ha anyone had any previous csections? The reason I ask is because I've had 2 previously and today I've had a funny bruised/ stretch pain about 2-3 inches down from my belly button if I sit down the pain goes but moving about atall the pain comes back especially getting up and walking. 

Was wondering if this is stretching pains or could be scar tissue being pulled I've never had it before and it's really uncomfortable :(


----------



## Khatif

Good morning ladies,

I have be offline for couple of days. I am not in a good mood, well I am rather down and my depression is kicking in...and filled me up with negative thoughts only.

Last weekend I was rather happy to see that nausea is growing on me so finally I had some symptoms. Since Wednesday everything is gone. I am totally normal. No cramp, or little pain, no tiredness, no nausea. I feel just like when I am not pregant.
I am not spotting neither. I am terrified to hear on Wednesday that I have a missed miscarriage...

So I am not the best company right now therefore I was reading you girls but not posting anything. 

Very nice scans you got there. The twins are so cute.


----------



## Tasha

Jd cute scan pic.

Dano I hope the bleeding has stopped.

Sammy I have, I've no pain or aches but my section was six and a half years ago. I was told it's normal if it happens though! 

Khatif, symptoms are really unreliable. I literally feel no different to when I'm not pregnant and I've seen the hb a few times now.

How is everyone?


----------



## timeforababy

Khatif- I'm sorry to hear that. I hope the time away helps and you have good news!

heaveneats - I'm sure symptoms come and go and it's about now the placenta starts taking over so your symptoms should start reducing?

I'm going for another training session at 11 and hopefully can start on an exercise plan, I was so scared to do anything when I found out I was pregnant and now I have a paunch. lol

Does anyone think my uterus could pop out already?? This is my first. My belly is really hard and doesn't go anywhere when I suck it in. Hubby is convinced it's just bloat but it feels more than belly fat....


Hope everyone is well and has a happy sunday. I have to bake a zillion snickerdoodles later too.


----------



## Khatif

Timeforbaby I think it is possible. We are all different and some of us shows earlier than the other. I mean at 10 weeks the size of the uterus is something like a grapefruit. That is quite big already :)


----------



## sammynashley

Thanks Tasha, my last section was nearly 3 years ago so I guess could still be tender while things stretch, the pains eased off today so maybe sleeping funny caused it. 

My morning sickness has arrived back this morning :( it's horrible and I was so looking forward to my lamb roast that I now can't stand the smell :( 

I'm making Xmas biscuits with the kids today should be fun and messy but why not!


----------



## Wiggler

Khatif - Massive hugs hun, we are always here if you want to taolk, or just blow off some steam :hugs:

sammy - :hugs: I hope you get to enjoy a bit of your roast, sickness is horrid :hugs:

I've just sent OH to the shop and I put some sweet treats on the list, cheesecake and hot choc. I don't ever have sweet things like that but it's the only thing I haven't tried to calm this nausea. I hope it works.


----------



## dan-o

Sammy, sounds sore, hopefully just a niggle :( hope you get to eats your spuds and gravy at least! Yum!

Khatif, sorry you are down hun. My only advice would be keep busy, I know only too well what the wait between scans is like! Ugh! :hugs:

Timeforababy, mine usually makes an appearance at about 10w, then I get stuck in the 'is she or isn't she' stage for a long time lol :) ps. What's a snicker doodle?

Tasha hope you are well hun! 

Wiggles I crave sweet stuff when I'm low on energy through not eating enough, always seems like a good idea at the time, then makes me feel totally green :haha: I tried loads of fruit instead over the last 2 days and it's not too bad on my tummy at all! 

Still spotting here, but finally heard baby on the doppler today :yipee: so all good <3


----------



## Wiggler

Aww yay!!!! that's brilliant!

I keep trying with mine, not heard anything yet, hopefully it won't be too long :D


----------



## csto

A snickerdoodle is like a sugar cookie that gets rolled in cinnamon and sugar before you bake it. They're amazing. :D 

We went christmas shopping Saturday and I had to get up early after only a few hours of broken sleep. I was dead on my feet all day! Came home, ate, and then passed out for 3 hours. I felt so bad for my husband, I got really upset at one store because they didn't have the toy we wanted to get for our nephew and I started crying. So emotional. lol. 

Not much has changed around here though. Still tired. Still dealing with intermittent nausea. Still random light cramping/twingy feelings. That's about it. :)


----------



## timeforababy

sammy, oh no! can you make some mash and eat that with gravy? Hope it goes away soon.

Thanks dan-o and khatif, I thought it was just me hoping i hadn't got that fat :lol: so i will use the uterus popping out as my excuse.

wiggler- as long as you don't eat the whole cheesecake a slice may help?


and thanks for explaining snickerdoodles csto :) I love making them. (and everyone seems to love eating them too).


----------



## dan-o

Wow I need to try those! Sorry you are so tired, I'm the same! feel sorry for my DH and kids lol x


----------



## Wiggler

I think i'll struggle with a single slice, I don't like sweet food :rofl: Baby doesn't like savoury food though so worth a try :D


----------



## cdex67

Hi ladies. I think I've got a cold. Boo. Woke up 2 days in a row with sinus headaches and runny nose. 

I'm still bloated but my baby belly is starting to grow a teeny bit. Nobody else would notice but I can tell.

I'm waiting on a phone call for my NT scan. Honestly I don't care what the test results and whatnot are. I am mainly doing it because I get another scan :) 

Otherwise I've been feeling ok. I'm tired and lazy and had a couple days of nausea. I've found that fruity cereals (fruit loops, fruity pebbles) are what I want all the time. Not the best for me but I try to make up for it with everything else I eat.

Khatif, I'm sorry you're having trouble, hugs and good thoughts to you &#9825;


----------



## Medzi

Aw Khatif I hope Wednesday gives you lots of reassurance and you start feeling better soon :hugs:

I think I've started to show for sure - bloat is helping but there is a definite bump. I didn't show noticeably until about 23 weeks last time! Now I'm trying to hide it.

I think my nausea is starting to ease - yay! I've had 3 puke-free days! I am not taking a lot of diclectin either so I am really hoping it is tapering off. 

I have my NT scan on Friday! :dance:


----------



## k4th

To join in the bump chat - I don't think bubs is making a noticeable bump yet but my bloat! Oh my goodness! I've told oh he's gonna have to go in the loft & sift through my old maternity clothes to find my bump bands. The jeans I'm wearing today were really baggy 4 weeks ago & today I have to undo them just to sit down!!

Because I've had some spotting (brown thurs, red Friday and red last night - on & off - only there occasionally when I wipe) I've got another scan tomorrow. Hoping & praying everything still looks ok - feeling nervous about it. :?


----------



## BeautifulRose

As much as I think I want a boy I keep day dreaming about little summer dresses and pretty sandals and sun hats lol. I've been thinking of Isabelle for a girls name. I don't think I'll be disappointed in the least either way.


----------



## BeautifulRose

I hope your scan goes great k4th! I'm actually going today to get a few pairs of maternity dress pants lol all my dress pants are the kind that go half way to your belly button so I can't even hardly zip them now.


----------



## Livvy

I took my belly button ring out a few weeks ago... I got it in February and just didn't want to have to worry about it.


----------



## sammynashley

Thanks ladies, the meats stopped cooking and we baked biscuits to try and cover the smell, I just have roast potatoes to do so shouldn't smell too much, hubby is going to carve the lamb for me :) and hopefully can eat it! Love potatoes and mint sauce! 

Hope everyone else has been feeling ok! 

Livvy I took my belly bar out 3 years ago when I was carrying DD I got so big ended up with I stretch mark right across the part where the bar sits and got pretty sore, I can still wear a bar when I'm not pregnant, or you can get maternity ones made out of plastic.

K4th I hope your scan goes well tomorrow!


----------



## heaveneats

mmm this food talk is making me hungry, i have to figure out what i want for lunch!


----------



## Medzi

Hope the scan goes well k4th!

Rose- Isabelle is a lovely name! I think I'm having a boy but everyone else says girl, probably only because I already have a boy. I would love a girl but am sure I am destined for 2 boys and this will be our last regardless. Will be happy either way! 

Been thinking of names too - I like Owen for a boy but dh isn't sold on it. For a girl I like Isla or Mary. I love Olivia but feel it is way too common here now...


----------



## Baby_Dreams

I'm a big girl so can't see any bump so not sure if there is one there yet! My nausea has gone so only my sore boobs left! 

I have a few names I like but OH doesn't like any!


----------



## MamaBee413

We've been having the debate of whether to continue with 'N' names. Both of our children have names that start with N. I didn't want it to be that way, but our son looked so much like his name when he was born it happened. So now I really don't want to do it, but I'm worried it will be N----, N----, and Dodohead. So, keep symmetry or not?


----------



## Medzi

I say name whatever you want mamabee! If it ends up being an N then cool, if not, then cool! I wouldn't try to only think of an N name. I have 2 sister and one is Marley and one is Kelli... I'm a Meghan so Kelli is the one left out of the M names for us girls (have 2 brothers too with C and T so can't really say we are all M's, just within the girls there is double) and I don't think she has ever felt weird or anything about it! My mom is an M name too. For me personally, I like variety! My son is an N name too but I haven't thought of another boy or girl name with another one...

What does your DH think of continuing Ns?

Baby_Dreams - DH and I RARELY agree on names and it makes me CRAZY! He likes Mary but isn't a huge fan of Isla (because of the silent S...for real...) but I LOVE IT. When Nathaniel was born it was the only boy name we both liked. I am a bit worried about another boy because I don't have any idea what his name would be. We agree more on girl names.


----------



## k4th

MamaBee413 said:


> We've been having the debate of whether to continue with 'N' names. Both of our children have names that start with N. I didn't want it to be that way, but our son looked so much like his name when he was born it happened. So now I really don't want to do it, but I'm worried it will be N----, N----, and Dodohead. So, keep symmetry or not?

I really wouldn't call your baby dodohead :rofl: :rofl:

I think if you didn't do the N names on purpose then stick with the theme of choosing a name you love & one which suits. Everyone - including your kids in the future - will understand that. Much better than settling for another N name just for the sake of it. That said, if you find the N name that works - do it because it works. 

That ended up being a bit waffley! Hope it makes sense lol :)


----------



## MamaBee413

Thanks guys, I am hoping to find just the right name. DH and I are both M names and then we have the two N names. On top of that, my kids also ended up with the same middle initial. All of this was by fluke, but I should've caught it. (We named son day after he was born, so it was all befuddled). In fact, Medzi, my son's middle name is Joseph :) I figure we have plenty of time still to settle on something. It is good to hear that it won't matter if we don't stick to N names. I guess it is a bigger deal in my head than in real life!


----------



## Khatif

MamaBee413 said:


> We've been having the debate of whether to continue with 'N' names. Both of our children have names that start with N. I didn't want it to be that way, but our son looked so much like his name when he was born it happened. So now I really don't want to do it, but I'm worried it will be N----, N----, and Dodohead. So, keep symmetry or not?

We are in the same boat. My DH'name, the name of my son and also my name starts with A. So far we are the A Team and we are wondering if we want to continue this. The only problem that there are no names left we like with A :D


----------



## Medzi

MamaBee413 said:


> Thanks guys, I am hoping to find just the right name. DH and I are both M names and then we have the two N names. On top of that, my kids also ended up with the same middle initial. All of this was by fluke, but I should've caught it. (We named son day after he was born, so it was all befuddled). In fact, Medzi, my son's middle name is Joseph :) I figure we have plenty of time still to settle on something. It is good to hear that it won't matter if we don't stick to N names. I guess it is a bigger deal in my head than in real life!

Joseph is a good name! :thumbup: It is also DH's name, and was his grandpap's name, and his dad's middle name. This time around the middle name will be a family name on my side, either Dennis or Kathleen.


----------



## Rach87

I love names! Ive literally been writing down names since I was 10. Lol :dohh:

Dh and I both like Layla/Leila for a girl, also tossed around Luna.
We cant agree on a boy name yet. I love Maverick, he likes Raylan. 

I overheard him telling our friend the other day hes already stressing out about naming our child the perfect name. Lol so cute.


----------



## Rach87

Khatif if you named this one starting with a 'T' it could be Mr/Mrs T and the A team! :haha:


----------



## Medzi

Rach I LOVE Layla but DH says no :( My cousin's little guy is a Maverick! I haven't heard Raylan before but I do know a Ryland!


----------



## Wiggler

OMG cheesecake has magical powers!!! I could cry I am so happy, I only feel a tiny bit nauseous!!!! :D :D 

I love the name ideas, I have a few girls names in mind, no boys names. I always found boys names hard :haha:


----------



## Tasha

Ahhhh names. We had a similar issue in that our first born is an M name like my husband and second N like me so we had to decide if we were going for all M's for boys and N's for girls. We decided against in the end as there wasn't any N/M we loved.

I have a boys name I like but we have used lots of girls names (Naomi-Mae, Honey, Kaysie Blossom and Riley Rae) and only one boys name (Morgan William) so boys names are bound to be a bit easier :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Oh I think I found the placenta with the doppler earlier. Like a wind tunnel sound... is that it?


----------



## heaveneats

Wiggler said:


> Oh I think I found the placenta with the doppler earlier. Like a wind tunnel sound... is that it?

yup:thumbup:


----------



## lucy1

Feeling a little bummed out as I haven't felt as sick as I have been, in fact I've positively felt fine bar one or two minor episodes whereas from 6 weeks I had pretty bad sickness all day


----------



## Wiggler

Heaven - woohoo! My doppler isn't useless! :D

lucy - Don't worry hun, these babies like to worry us :hugs:


----------



## timeforababy

Wow, you gals are organised!!
I think we're just waiting for the scan on 30 December before thinking ahead.

Have you all shopped? I'm still hanging out for the sales before buying any maternity clothes!


----------



## sammynashley

Wiggler that's deffo the placenta sound pretty distinctive!

Managed my roast yay! Although I'm on child portions but it was still good.

We haven't even discussed baby names yet hubby is so picky he just makes it hard work and then mil jumps In :dohh: so avoiding it for a few months yet :)


----------



## Wiggler

sammy - I'm glad you enjoyed it

Haha I thought it was but I wasn't sure. I really want to announce now. lol


----------



## LIB

Rach87 - I like Layla because it's my name :)

I caught another cold this weekend, been feeling dreadful. Now DD has got sickness and diarrhea :( Pregnancy symptoms are low atm though


----------



## Wiggler

I hope you and DD feel better soon x x x


----------



## MamaBee413

Are any of you gals having trouble staying asleep at night? I fall asleep fine, but then wake up a few hours later and can't fall back to sleep. I toss and turn for hours the rest of the night. Last night I thought I would try Benadryl. It knocked me out quick, but I still woke up about three hours later. This time the tossing and turning was just more miserable because I was extra groggy. I'm hoping someone has figured out a fix for this. Please share if you have!


----------



## Wiggler

I have rubbish slep, but that's cos my kids don't sleep :(


----------



## BeautifulRose

I never get through a whole nights sleep anymore. I always wake up after 4 or 5 hours and then never fall back to sleep :(


----------



## csto

cdex67 said:


> Otherwise I've been feeling ok. I'm tired and lazy and had a couple days of nausea. I've found that fruity cereals (fruit loops, fruity pebbles) are what I want all the time. Not the best for me but I try to make up for it with everything else I eat.&#9825;

I got the worst craving for fruity pebbles the other day. I made hubby go get them after work for me. I ate one bowl of them and now they don't sound good at all. :/ Pregnancy is so weird. haha.



MamaBee413 said:


> Are any of you gals having trouble staying asleep at night? I fall asleep fine, but then wake up a few hours later and can't fall back to sleep. I toss and turn for hours the rest of the night. Last night I thought I would try Benadryl. It knocked me out quick, but I still woke up about three hours later. This time the tossing and turning was just more miserable because I was extra groggy. I'm hoping someone has figured out a fix for this. Please share if you have!

YES. I will lay awake for several hours, trying to fall asleep while hubby snores away in dream land. Then I end up getting up to pee 3 or 4 times and it takes me quite a while to fall back to sleep after. My only relief is the nap I take every day. I take my only well behaved cat into the bedroom and we cuddle and fall asleep. That's the best sleep I get. Heaven help anyone who gets in the way of my nap! 

I slept so poorly last night. I must have laid wrong and bothered my neck, I woke up with a migraine and had to go to the grocery store on an empty stomach and a headache. So much fun, let me tell you. 

BUT, I think I've found the key for me to eat without feeling like I'm going to get sick- tiny bites. The smaller the bite, the easier it goes down. I also eat really slowly now. (Probably a good thing, as it keeps me from over eating and feeling like a lead balloon.) 

Best of luck to everyone with scans tomorrow! I'm still very jealous. lol


----------



## Medzi

My little guy usually still wakes once in the night but he didn't I could sleep the entire night. I feel like I need years to catch up on my sleep. I'm always exhausted so am out cold. I HATE not getting good sleeps - it must be so frustrating. I wish I could offer some advice :(


----------



## k4th

Wiggler, mamabee & beautifulrose - I fall asleep ok & then wake up 6/7 times a night. I usually fall asleep again quickly (after tossing/turning for a few minutes to get comfortable). It's draining. I hate broken sleep - I was a solid 8 hours a night, every night, girl!!

Sleep has been slightly better since I cut out ALL caffeine, don't eat in the two hours before bed & don't drink one hour before bed. The last two help mostly with bloat/gas and needing a wee but it all makes me sleep just a tiny bit better :flower:


----------



## Wiggler

I slept really well last night in the end, the kids are finally getting over their cold so they slept well too. I woke up feeling like I hadn't slept though :(


----------



## k4th

Wiggler said:


> I slept really well last night in the end, the kids are finally getting over their cold so they slept well too. I woke up feeling like I hadn't slept though :(

Lol - when I posted above I somehow missed that your kids sometimes keep you up. No caffeine won't help much there!!

So jealous of a good nights sleep!


----------



## Wiggler

:haha: I just wish I had woken up feeling rested. I'm going to try to persuade the girls to tak ea nap later so I can have a lay down. 

Have you got any chance to rest up today?


----------



## sammynashley

Hey ladies how's everyone feeling today?

I'm feeling shattered didn't sleep very well after a freaky incident last night in our bedroom, hubby and I were laying in bed and a bottle of moisturiser I had on the draws next to the bed had started to rock back and forth all on it's own. At first I thought something had touched it but nope..nothing it was on for a good 15-20 seconds after it'd stopped we'd tried getting it to do it again and wouldn't.

There's always been creepy goings on while I've been pregnant..terrifies me!


----------



## k4th

Wiggler said:


> :haha: I just wish I had woken up feeling rested. I'm going to try to persuade the girls to tak ea nap later so I can have a lay down.
> 
> Have you got any chance to rest up today?

No rest today. Have a hectic day planned!! Waiting for a scan just now. Then dd is in her Christmas play. Then she has a swimming lesson & because it is the last of 10 this term she's going to a restaurant with a friend for pizza afterwards. She's only 3! Her social life is way better than mine lol!


----------



## sammynashley

Hope your scan goes well k4th!


----------



## k4th

Scan was lovely. They still don't know where the bleeding is coming from but bubs looks good. Lovely heartbeat and measuring a day ahead. So happy!!! 

They wanted to do an internal exam to see if they could see anything around my cervix causing the bleeding. But, my scan was booked at 10.30 and we were still waiting for the examination at 12. As dd is in her Christmas play this afternoon I had to leave or we would have missed it. If the spotting happens again they'll get me straight in to take a look around. Not sure how I feel about that in early pregnancy??!


----------



## sammynashley

Glad it went ok k4th! They might want to take a look to see what your cervix is doing, it's pretty undignifying. You may just have an irritable cervix causing the spotting.


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

I have my second Dr's appt today. Get the test results she ordered a month ago. Lol. No news was good news I guess! Trying to think up questions ad I won't see her again for like two months.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Hi ladies could i cautiously rejoin you? I had another scan today and they found a heartbeat! Measurements are still off but they are happy for now


----------



## sammynashley

Whisper that is good news! Glad they found a heartbeat!


----------



## MamaBee413

Whisper, that is wonderful to hear! Welcome back :happydance: What is the due date they are looking at?


----------



## k4th

Whisper - so glad you had some better news :) hope that baby keeps on growing. Do you have any more scans booked?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Im booked in.for another scan on the 29th and if all is ok then a dating scan they cant say a date right now as the baby measures small still


----------



## KozmikKitten

whisper - I'm so happy your back after a more successful scan. GL for the 29th!


Has anyone tried their doppler and NOT found HB yet? I tried the last two nights (9+5 and 9+6) and didnt find it. First night tried for over 30 minutes, last night for about 20 minutes. Its got me pretty worried. We wanted to announce using our Christmas Cards to friends and extended family but this makes me not want to do it.


----------



## fluffet521

Yaaaaay, Whisper! So glad to have you back, and how wonderful that they found a heartbeat! <3 I'm so happy for you, hun! :hugs:


----------



## Khatif

WhisperOfHope said:


> Hi ladies could i cautiously rejoin you? I had another scan today and they found a heartbeat! Measurements are still off but they are happy for now

Oh, welcome back! Wonderful! What a lovely news! I am so happy for you!


----------



## sammynashley

Kozmikkitten I think some dopplers can be a bit tricky to use depending on how good they are at picking up HBs some are better than others what Doppler have you got? 

I struggled to find bean to start with but once I found bean it hasn't been too much of an issue since, it's kinda in the same place everytime. I find it easier at night towards my right side pretty much where the top of my knickers sit, by my csection scar. 

Try not to worry some babies are excellent hide and seek players :)


----------



## MamaBee413

KK, I had a hard time finding the heartbeat today (9 weeks, 6 days). After a full bladder and meal, I tried again and was successful. It is terribly hard to find still. Though, I agree with sammynashley that my baby is in about the same spot each time so once you find it the first time, keep at the same area each time after that. Mine likes to sit just to the left. I've read that left sided is more likely to be a girl, and right sided a boy. I'm not sure how accurate it is, but I love playing around with Old Wives' Tales.


----------



## timeforababy

Welcome back whisper! Hope the next scan brings more good news.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Maybe not ive started bleeding


----------



## sammynashley

Whisper did you have an internal scan? If so the could have irritated the cervix causing the bleeding I had it around 6/7 weeks with DD


----------



## fluffet521

WhisperOfHope said:


> Maybe not ive started bleeding

Oh no, Whisper! Thinking of and praying for you and baby. <3


----------



## fluffet521

You ladies that have dopplers, what kinds/brands do you have? I'm sure this was discussed on here before but the thought of going back through to try to find those posts is very intimidating!


----------



## sammynashley

Fluffet I have the Sonoline B Doppler I bought it off amazon found bean at 8+5 this time round :) manage through the flab and scar tissue was pretty surprised


----------



## jbk

Whisper- thinking about you and baby! 

AFM: here's a little update. Been feeling really sick. Jolly ranchers have helped some. Also I have what they call pregnancy rhinitis...sneezing nonstop! On top of those insomnia, fatigue, crazy vivid dreams, constipation, and headaches. I have also taken antibiotics for a UTI. Can we move on to the second trimester already?! On a positive note, I finished my semester of school and will graduate in May with my RN degree! Also my birthday is tomorrow. 

Really excited for next Monday. Hoping to hear the babies heartbeat :)

Though I don't write a lot, I do read all the posts! 

Hope everyone has a wonderful holiday (we're telling the family next week eek)


----------



## Tasha

Whisper thinking of you lots, hoping and praying.

K4th great news :)

I have the sonoline b as well, it's great.

I had my booking in today. It was emotional as the last time I was in that clinic I had just found out that my baby had died at 24 weeks. Booking in appointment took four and a half hours. They were very supportive though and I have a list of appointments for the next month or so;

19/11 obstetric medical clinic 
22/11/14 prem clinic
30/11/14 last epu scan
05/01/15 NT scan and appointment
26/01/15 Mw
28/01/15 scan


----------



## fluffet521

jbk - I'm sorry you've been so sick but glad you found that Jolly Ranchers helped! Those symptoms are no joke! I'm soooo with you about moving on to the 2nd trimester! Congrats in advance on your nursing degree AND happy early birthday!!! :hugs:

Tasha - How terrible to lose your baby at 24 weeks. Bless your heart. I am so so sorry for your loss(es). :hugs: But excellent news on all the upcoming appointments! Goodness gracious at the 4 1/2 hour booking today, though. Wowza!


----------



## Tasha

Thank you :)

Your profile pic makes me smile every time I see it. So cute.


----------



## fluffet521

Awww, Tasha! Thank you!!! <3 <3 <3 You just made my day!


----------



## Babygirl3289

Mamabee- Back to the Insomnia -- You sound just like me! I can go to sleep great! Then a few hours later I am up and tossing and turning for literally 2-3 hours! It is so frustrating! Then I will go back to sleep FINALLY and then an hour wake up again :( It is so hard sometimes! And I work full time so there is no napping for me :(


----------



## ajarvis

Yay Whisper!! Fingers crossed for you! Hope the bleeding is just from the scan! Let me know where you want to be added to the list!


----------



## MamaBee413

Fluffet, I have the Hi Bebe BT-200 by Bistos doppler. I was looking for a Sonoline B as they seemed to have great reviews and be most common on here. But this lady offered me her Hi Bebe that she had just bought this past March for $20 and I couldn't pass up that offer. It had great reviews also and so I jumped at it. It has worked lovely for me. I first found baby at 9w2d. 

Babygirl, not having a shot at a nap stinks! This whole not sleeping thing is for the birds. I hope to get some relief soon and sleep through the night again while we still can :sleep: :crib:

Tasha, that was quite the appointment today. I can't imagine going through a loss, let alone multiple losses. I'm glad to see you have a couple of upcoming scans. I know that will help to see your sweet LO. 

Whisper, hoping it is from the scan and not a MC. Thinking about you and baby tonight :hugs:

jbk, Happy (early) Birthday!!! Celebrate with Jolly Ranchers :cake:


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Just got back from the Dr. Gained no weight. Weird. Why are my pants getting tighter? Must have been the dryer.

I have to schedule my NT scan for in the next two weeks. Nerve-wracking! I think it's cause "high risk" was on the paperwork. Ugh, I'm not THAT old!


----------



## jbk

Babygirl3289 said:


> Mamabee- Back to the Insomnia -- You sound just like me! I can go to sleep great! Then a few hours later I am up and tossing and turning for literally 2-3 hours! It is so frustrating! Then I will go back to sleep FINALLY and then an hour wake up again :( It is so hard sometimes! And I work full time so there is no napping for me :(

This is me too!! I go to sleep just fine (when my nausea allows... tends to get worse in the evening). I wake up at 2-3 every morning and can't get back to bed until 5ish. :growlmad:


----------



## Babygirl3289

jbk said:


> Babygirl3289 said:
> 
> 
> Mamabee- Back to the Insomnia -- You sound just like me! I can go to sleep great! Then a few hours later I am up and tossing and turning for literally 2-3 hours! It is so frustrating! Then I will go back to sleep FINALLY and then an hour wake up again :( It is so hard sometimes! And I work full time so there is no napping for me :(
> 
> This is me too!! I go to sleep just fine (when my nausea allows... tends to get worse in the evening). I wake up at 2-3 every morning and can't get back to bed until 5ish. :growlmad:Click to expand...

It's so frustrating isn't it!?

And then I get nauseous in my sleep .. it sucks.. but for the first time in a while I slept great last night! I did wake up a couple times but very briefly. I hope tonight is that way!


----------



## Livvy

jbk, I'm a new RN and my birthday is Wednesday! Crazy! :)


----------



## jbk

Livvy said:


> jbk, I'm a new RN and my birthday is Wednesday! Crazy! :)

Yay!! Congrats! I can't wait to graduate!


----------



## csto

One of my apps said to make sure you're getting enough magnesium (about 350mg/day) for good sleep. Some prenatals have it, some don't, so check yours. :)


----------



## dan-o

Whisperofhope, that's fab news they have found a HB hun (hugs) hope the bleeding settles down xx

Tasha, glad you've got your booking out of the way. A busy month for you coming up then. I have my NT scan the same day I think :)

I often get pregnancy insomnia 1st tri but haven't this time, I fall asleep sitting up before I even get to bed these days lol :haha:

Happy graduation jbk! Yep I agree roll on 2nd tri! 

Mselizabeth, we have them as standard over here! How old are you? im higher risk due to my previous history, and age, sink feel your pain lol x

As for dopplers, I have my trusty sonoline b, this is my 5th time using it :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Still bleeding but its gone brown


----------



## Tasha

Thanks girls.

That's a good sign hun. Was it internal? Probably just irritated your cervix if so x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Tasha said:


> Thanks girls.
> 
> That's a good sign hun. Was it internal? Probably just irritated your cervix if so x

Yes they cant see much abdominal due to tilted uterus they open at 9 so going to give them a call as tummy cramps are worrying me most


----------



## Khatif

Tasha, Im so sorry for your loss. But it's great to hear that they are so supportive and I guess you are happy to have your dates.

Whisper, I hope the bleeding stops. I am thinking of you and the baby.

Ah Babygirl, it sounds very tiring and frustrating. Did you try to use some calming oil maybe before go to bed? 

JBK, I hope you will feel better soon.


Looks like getting throwing up is catching me. I did yesterday and today as well already. I have my first appointment tomorrow. I am so nervous I cannot do anything. I am counting back the hours. Please think of me tomorrow. I want to see a healthy baby with a hb.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Just spoke to to epau they have moved my appointment to monday but if pain gets worse or bleeding turns like period i need to go a&e


----------



## Wiggler

I'm glad they moved your appointment hun :hugs:


----------



## dan-o

Hopefully it's nothing affecting baby whisper. I've been bleeding and spotting, it was really heavy for 24hrs, but baby is still hanging on, fingers tightly crossed xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Its more the pain thats getting to me it goes but then when i mpve or walk it gets really sore :s


----------



## dan-o

Oooh not good, hope you can take it easy hun :hugs:


----------



## lucy1

I ordered some more progesterone cream on 9th December and received an email this morning saying it was on back order and I won't be getting it until the new year.

In a little panic as I will almost definitely run out before it arrives.

Can anyone suggest a solution?


----------



## lucy1

Could I half my doseage now? To save some? I take only one pump am and one PM - 20mg each dose


----------



## Tasha

No lucy, reducing your progesterone isn't a good idea. Erm, can you get it any where else?


----------



## KozmikKitten

sammynashley said:


> Kozmikkitten I think some dopplers can be a bit tricky to use depending on how good they are at picking up HBs some are better than others what Doppler have you got?
> 
> I struggled to find bean to start with but once I found bean it hasn't been too much of an issue since, it's kinda in the same place everytime. I find it easier at night towards my right side pretty much where the top of my knickers sit, by my csection scar.
> 
> Try not to worry some babies are excellent hide and seek players :)

Thanks! I also have a Sonoline B doppler. Today I'm 10+1 and will try again. I just really want to hear that sound before making any decisions like announcing on FB or putting it on Christmas cards. I'm sure my hubby thinks I've gone off my rocker because of that doppler.


----------



## Khatif

Lucy, I cannot help you. I never used anything like that so I have no idea..


----------



## WhisperOfHope

lucy1 said:


> I ordered some more progesterone cream on 9th December and received an email this morning saying it was on back order and I won't be getting it until the new year.
> 
> In a little panic as I will almost definitely run out before it arrives.
> 
> Can anyone suggest a solution?

can you get anything like it in holland and barrett? i take the pessaries well was i need more if the bleeding stops:dohh:


----------



## lucy1

I can't seem to get any quick. I knew it was slow hence why I ordered in advance but that was before knowing it would be delayed further.

The only thing I can do is ask a Dr. I have a consultant scan on Friday so may mention it there and see if I can get a script for pessaries


----------



## WhisperOfHope

has anyone spotted and had pain and been ok? im so worried incase im loosing after seeing the heartbeat it comes and goes but the cramps feel like period and epau wont see me till monday so ben thinks they are not worried


----------



## sammynashley

Whisper when I was about 6/7 weeks with DD I had an internal scan saw heartbeat 2-4 hours later I started spotting and had a few cramps, the scanning probe had irritated my cervix. She was born 7months later and healthy, hopefully it's the same for you!


----------



## heaveneats

whisper i feel like it may have just irritated you, everything is so sensitive there right now.

I feel so upset today, i was supposed to have my booking appointment with my midwife (i've chosen midwife over my OB just because of the commute and i'd really like to give it a try) they called me this morning to cancel my appointment because one of the women went into labor and she was with her, which don't get me wrong i think its wonderful a lady will be having her baby soon, but i'm sad as i now possibly have to wait until mid january because she's so booked, i'm wondering if i should just stay with my OB


----------



## ajarvis

Whisper if it was internal there's a good chance it's from the ultrasound! I also get sore and have no bleeding. I worked catering shift Saturday night and was sore after. I think that's normal as everything expands etc.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ajarvis said:


> Whisper if it was internal there's a good chance it's from the ultrasound! I also get sore and have no bleeding. I worked catering shift Saturday night and was sore after. I think that's normal as everything expands etc.

I am not feeling too hopefull my boobs are not as sore now too it feels cruel like was given hope and then snatched away like that all i can see is the tiny little beating heart


----------



## Rach87

Had my 1st official new OB appt yesterday. Went awesome. Little bubs was dancing around the screen. He even waved at us! Ive had a hard time feeling attached since I barely have any hint of symptoms (which im thankful for) but I dont feel any different so my brain cant grasp the fact I have a wittle baby growing in my belly. Yesterday definitely helped that. My hubby took a video of the scan, if I can figure out how to do it ill upload it. :cloud9: :happydance:

And they gave me a goody bag with tons of mags, prenatals and baby books!
 



Attached Files:







20141215_154826.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 12









20141215_200805.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 15


----------



## sammynashley

Whisper please try not too read too much into symptoms. My boobs have been sore on & off all the way through. Easier said that done I know.


----------



## Tasha

Heaven I'm sorry hun :hugs: that's a long time to wait. 

Lucy def go and see your GP as I've been to not to stop/reduce my progesterone without advice.

Rach soooo cute.

Whisper, sammy is right. Symptoms come and go all the time xx


----------



## Wiggler

Rach - Aww lovely scan pic! <3

I told someone IRL. I could actually slap myself :dohh:


----------



## ajarvis

Symptoms definitely come and go! That's normal. My boobs stopped being sore a while ago. I'm sick on and off. Tired on and off. Almost down to no symptoms now!


----------



## csto

Whisper, my symptoms have come and gone. One day I'll be sick as a dog and the next I feel fine. Same with my boobs. I've even had some cramping off and on. (Which can be attributed to uterine growth, or from your scan.) Don't give up hope yet. <3

Lucy, I know that Amazon carries Emerita ProGest cream here in the US, can you see if the UK Amazon does as well? I used that for a while when I was out of prometrium pills. (Before I got pregnant, but it worked similarly.) Otherwise I'd go see your GP. You CAN wean off progesterone, but it's advised to stay on it until 13 weeks and then wean off. The placenta takes over progesterone production around 13 weeks.


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Just heard baby's heartbeat on my doppler. I'm so happy!!


----------



## Starlight34

I went to the maternity doctor today to hear the heartbeat. The baby kept moving about, so the doctor couldn't get a clear sound. She said she did hear a heartbeat though, which is reassuring. It's so funny that the baby wouldn't hold still, lol! She ordered an early ultrasound just to make sure everything's ok, and to make sure we know how far along I am. I go for that appointment on Thursday. I hope I just have a very active baby in there! :loopy:


----------



## Medzi

Whisper - I hope all is ok! I am happy you are back and hope it is here to stay! I had pain and spotting in both pregnancies and one went one way and one went the other so it is so hard to say for sure. I am happy they moved your appointment!!

Mrs. Elizabeth - No weight gain here either (in fact a 6 pound lose thanks to puking so much) and I already am in maternity pants!

Heaveneats - Sooo frustrating! They should try and fit you in since it was them who had to cancel!

Rach - Beautiful scan and so jealous of your goody bag! Those Pregnancy and Newborn magazines are like $6-7 a pop here! 

Baby_Dreams and Starlight - yay for hearing heartbeats!


I have my second scan on Friday morning!


----------



## lucy1

Came in late last night to a voicemail from the antenatal clinic asking for an 'urgent' call back about my consultant scan on Friday.

If they cancel it until after christmas I will truly be devastated as I'm so so nervous and I've been counting down the days (which seem 100 hours long!) to make sure everything is alright. Praying they want me in earlier.

Otherwise I haven't cancelled my private scan on Sunday so I will be shelling out on that for some reassurance.


----------



## Khatif

I am leaving for my first appointment in 15 minutes. I am extremely nervous.


----------



## lucy1

Khatif said:


> I am leaving for my first appointment in 15 minutes. I am extremely nervous.

Good luck x


Phew called the antenatal clinic and the consultant has to leave a little early so they have asked me to come an hour earlier. I'm so relieved I was thisclose to having a pregnant bitch fit about it ;)


----------



## dan-o

Did you get hold of some progesterone Lucy? Glad they didn't cancel!!

Good luck khatif! X

Congrats on hearing that magical sound baby dreams <3

Starlight, yay for getting a peek tomorrow! Hope you get a pic!

Medzi good luck for Friday, not long now!!

Heaveneats, sorry your appt got cancelled, not good! I can't get in with mine until January either! 

Rach, beautiful scan pic, so cute <3 

Whisper how are you feeling today hun?


----------



## sammynashley

Yay for hearing the heartbeat babydreams, I use my Doppler every 3 days still makes me smile hearing it.

Khatif- hope your appointment goes well!


Afm- I've woken up with a huge headache :( and my nipples extremely sore as if I've been breastfeeding..ouchy! 12days until my scan literally counting down the days can't wait!!


----------



## dan-o

Oh no, poor you sammy, pregnancy headaches are the worst ever!! X


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Woke this morning to just a dull ache and no blood after brown blood in middle of the night now cramps are back and so os pink blood i give up


----------



## dan-o

Whiper with my subchorionic hematomas I bleed all sorts of colours like that. I've had brown red and pink spotting this week. It all started with heavy bleeding a fortnight ago. Maybe you have something similar, when's your next scan?

Ds2 is the result of a very bleedy pregnancy, had it super heavy 12-14w with him and spotting for weeks. So it can work out! Xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

dan-o said:


> Whiper with my subchorionic hematomas I bleed all sorts of colours like that. I've had brown red and pink spotting this week. It all started with heavy bleeding a fortnight ago. Maybe you have something similar, when's your next scan?
> 
> Ds2 is the result of a very bleedy pregnancy, had it super heavy 12-14w with him and spotting for weeks. So it can work out! Xx

Next scan is monday morning


----------



## Khatif

Everything is good. The baby is in the good place and the heartbeat is fine :) 16,2 mm long, right on the target :) I am so happy :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Is anyone else measuring small? Just seen your beans size khatif and now even more worried as mine is only 5.3 mm and im suppised to be 8 ..7 weeks min


----------



## dan-o

Fantastic news khatif! So pleased for you!! Xx


----------



## dan-o

My rainbows measured behind, 5mm at 6w3d and 3mm at 6w1d. My ovulation dates were 100% within 24 hours. They both caught up and then measured ahead by a week once we got to 13w. I had a 10 day discrepancy in my due dates between week 6 and week 13.


----------



## jbk

Had some really intense bowel cramps this morning.... Though I have had these for years, still scary :/


----------



## ajarvis

Lucy glad they didn't cancel! Early is great :)

Khatif hope you have a great appointment!

SammynAshley I can feel the pregnant headaches right there waiting to come out. I've had a couple beginner ones that thankfully have gone away. 2nd Tri is bad for that for me! My first ultrasound is 1 week from today! 1 out of 2. I kinda just want the 19 week one to hurry up so I know what to buy haha.

AFM not much to report. I put on a sweater and a shirt this morning that I can't wear cause my belly shows. Irritating! So now I'm wearing a maternity shirt that looks ridiculous cause my belly isn't big enough and it makes it hard to hide pregnancy at work. At least no one will ask since that's a taboo question :p


----------



## sammynashley

Ajarvis- I'm getting to that stage too my last button on my shirt doesn't do up anymore but my work fleece covers it ATM still reluctant to order and maternity uniform or clothes hehe! We booked a private gender scan for 17weeks so only have 6 weeks to wait still feels like a life time!

Khatif- glad your appointment went well.

Whisper- my scan at 7+2 was measuring at 6+4, the tech told me not to worry too much as the slightest off measurement could set you back a few days the most accurate scan is around 12weeks when it comes to dating according to the ultrasound tech.


----------



## dan-o

Music to my ears <3

https://youtu.be/PbsohSuZb0A


----------



## sammynashley

Dan-o the photo doesn't show?


----------



## KelBez

July 20th :)




ajarvis said:


> Scroll down for everyone's due dates! :happydance:
> 
> Congratulations July Mammas!! :baby:
> 
> Please let me know your due date and I will add you to the list!
> 
> *Fun game Ladies*
> 
> _Guess what you're having or tell me what you're wishing for and I'll put that color stork by your name until we find out! See if we can all guess right or what _
> 
> If you think of anything else you want on the list please let me know!!
> 
> I am a mom of 2 boys currently - 8 and 5. They are super excited for this baby. I'm not with their father any longer. So this is my SO's first baby. As you will see throughout this pregnancy I'm letting him decide alot of things - like whether or not we find out gender etc. that type of thing. I make all decisions on prenatal care and delivery ;)
> 
> https://i62.tinypic.com/11m9409.png
> 
> <3 :cloud9: Our July 2015 Mamas :cloud9: <3
> 
> 1st
> :blue: Medzi :yellow:
> :yellow: Srrme :yellow:
> :yellow: Auntiesarah25 :yellow:
> 
> 2nd
> :yellow: mimomma :yellow:
> :yellow: Shorty88 :yellow:
> :yellow: Shirley. :yellow:
> :yellow: KtownKate :yellow:
> :blue: Rach87 :yellow:
> 
> 3rd
> :yellow: Cariad82 :yellow:
> :blue: BeautifulRose :yellow:
> :yellow: lozmega :yellow:
> :yellow: Shocked At 41 :yellow:
> 
> July 4th
> :blue: Livvy :yellow:
> 
> 5th
> :pink: ajarvis :yellow:
> :yellow: Starlight34 :yellow:
> :yellow: lusterleaf :yellow:
> 
> 6th
> :yellow: TTChopes :yellow:
> :yellow: springcrane :yellow:
> :yellow: lola33 :yellow:
> 
> 7th
> :yellow: WTTMommy :yellow:
> :yellow: lotsoflove13 :yellow:
> :pink: cdex67 :yellow:
> 
> 8th
> :yellow: Youngy :yellow:
> :pink: JoyofMylife :yellow:
> 
> 9th
> :yellow: Baby_Dreams :yellow:
> :blue: sammynashley :yellow:
> :yellow: j_d_mommy :yellow:
> :yellow: timeforbaby :yellow:
> 
> July 10th
> :yellow: carlsberg :yellow:
> :yellow: Ms Elizabeth :yellow:
> :yellow: Harley Quinn :yellow:
> :yellow: alternatedi :yellow:
> 
> July 11th
> :yellow: TonyaG :yellow:
> :yellow: kimbresque :yellow:
> :pink: jbk :yellow:
> :yellow: feb4th2011 :yellow:
> 
> July 12th
> :yellow: Keyval :yellow:
> :blue: Tasha :yellow:
> :yellow: CertifiedOreo :yellow:
> 
> July 13th
> :yellow: pirateardnek :yellow:
> :yellow: KozmikKitten :yellow:
> 
> July 14th
> :yellow: lcgoodac :yellow:
> :pink: MamaBee413 :yellow:
> :blue: LuvallmyH :yellow:
> :yellow: Bubbles1088 :yellow:
> 
> July 16th
> :yellow: Babyvaughn :yellow:
> 
> July 17th
> :yellow: bee lady :yellow:
> :pink: fluffet521 :yellow:
> 
> July 18th
> :yellow: heaveneats :yellow:
> :yellow: AndiAmsterdam :yellow:
> 
> July 19th
> :yellow: Mrs Jellybean :yellow:
> 
> July 20th
> :yellow: SarahTabor :yellow:
> :yellow: LIB :yellow:
> 
> July 21st
> :yellow: ready4babies :yellow:
> :yellow: Calcifer :yellow:
> 
> July 22nd
> :pink: dan-o :yellow:
> :yellow: sportysgirl :yellow:
> :yellow: MKAC2005 :yellow:
> :yellow: pumpkin90 :yellow:
> :yellow: Lumi :yellow:
> 
> July 24th
> :blue: Lucy1 :yellow:
> 
> July 25th
> :pink: k4th :yellow:
> 
> July 26th
> :yellow: dollymix :yellow:
> :yellow: katangel :yellow:
> :blue: wiggler :yellow:
> 
> July 27th
> :blue: hollyw79 :yellow:
> :yellow: cali_kt :yellow:
> :blue: countryblonde :yellow:
> 
> July 28th
> :yellow: canadabear :yellow:
> 
> July 30th
> :yellow: Khatif :yellow:
> 
> July 31st
> :blue: Csto :yellow:
> :blue: Babygirl3289 :yellow:
> 
> 7 Angel Babies :hugs: :angel:
> 
> :angel: jumpingo :angel:
> :angel: WhisperOfHope :angel:
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## Babygirl3289

Khatif said:


> Everything is good. The baby is in the good place and the heartbeat is fine :) 16,2 mm long, right on the target :) I am so happy :)


Did they do a scan today?? 

SO exciting! if so you should post a pic! :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Ive been at a&e today with pain and bleeding they did urine test and that was clear of infection but passed clots now also they brought somebody down from gyney who did a quick abdo scan and he saix sac and baby still there but hes not sure in hb as it wasnt a very good machine and to just come home and rest but pain is so bad ive endex up taking 2 ibuprofen ans co codamol and only now can i lay down witjout rolling around the bed in agony i think this is most likely the end as feels exactly like the pain i had with my mc in august


----------



## Babygirl3289

My appointment got bumped up to today! So excited! 

I am going to tell them I am not sure when my LMP was exactly so I can get an ultrasound today! (Hopefully!) Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Khatif

Whisper, I am very sorry for you. It is a horrible time I can understand. Finger crossed for you. I hope it all turns out to be good.


----------



## sammynashley

Sorry to hear your in so much pain whisper, hopefully it's not the end for you. Thinking of you and bean :hugs:


----------



## Khatif

Yes, they did a scan. It was so nice to see. I had to cry and also my husband was relieved to see that it all looks very good.
 



Attached Files:







7+60003.jpg
File size: 41.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## k4th

Whisper - I'm so so sorry to hear what you're going through. I can't imagine how you must be feeling after such a roller-coaster of hope & despair. I hope it's not the end :hugs:


----------



## ajarvis

THinking of you Whisper. Wishing for the best!

Kelbez you are on the list :D Let me know if you have a boy/girl guess and I'll update that as well :)

fries, sub and chocolate milk for lunch? Why not lol - was tasty!


----------



## dan-o

Oh whisper, I'm so sorry you are going through this. Wish you had a solid answer, limbo is just awful :hugs: xxx


----------



## Babygirl3289

So sorry Whisper :( Thinking of you!

Khatif- Great picture of your ultrasound! :) 

Praying I get one today!!


----------



## Medzi

Whisper I am so sorry! Do you still have scan for Monday? I hope all is OK with baby and the pain stops soon.

Khatif so happy for you! I hope you can relax and enjoy the pregnancy now! 

Babygirl I hope you get a scan! Good luck!


----------



## dan-o

Ajarvis, snap! I had a sub and salad last night but ate the kids fries as well. And finished both their ice creams :haha: :dohh:

Good luck babygirl, hope you get your scan!


----------



## Baby_Dreams

So sorry Whisper :(

Ajarvis can you put me down as a girl guess please x


----------



## Babygirl3289

Thank you all! :) I will let you know how it goes! Just an hour to go!


----------



## sportysgirl

Whisper, thinking of you. 

Baby girl hope all goes well.

I have my midwife booking appointment in the morning!


----------



## dan-o

Oooh exciting sportysgirl, another milestone! :happydance: 
I haven't got mine until after my NT scan in January :haha:


----------



## jbk

Whisper-- so sorry to hear you're going through this! I'm still thinking about you and baby! 

Khatif-- great scan!!! Looks great! 

AFM- I have been SO constipated I decided to finally take something. I am allergic to dulcolax, so I tried a different brand of docusate sodium... bad idea! Ten minutes after I had chest tightening, sweating, and stomach pains. I had to throw a benadryl in my mouth and try and relax. Luckily, it calmed down and I took a nap. Despite the allergic reaction, I was able to pass (tmi) good amounts of stool. So my question is, what are you guys doing for constipation?!


----------



## fluffet521

jbk, I drink lots of water all throughout the day and I haven't had a constipation problem yet. Now that I said that, though, I've probably jinxed myself... ;)


----------



## timeforababy

Whisper - I'm so sorry :( I hope you get an appointment soon so you can find out what's going on.

Khatif - nice scan!

jbk - thankfully I can now eat fruit and drink lots of water so i'm ok.

I am really running out of clothes i can wear and think some of the girls at work are getting a bit suspicious but I don't want to tell lots of people until we get the scan on 30 dec! (eep, 11 weeks tomorrow)

ARGH


----------



## Harley Quinn

Whisper, I'm so sorry. :( I hope you're not in pain long and that baby is okay in there. And to answer your question, yes my baby is also measuring small - about a week behind, but still growing normally based on my two scans.

Ajarvis, can you move my due date to July 16th please? And make my left-side stork pink? I'm predicting team :pink:!

Jbk, my body keeps switching back and forth from constipation to... well, the opposite. I am trying to drink more water, and if I am constipated I will drink coffee, as that always makes me go. lol I guess just lots of fibre and water!

AFM, I had a scan on Monday and apparently baby is measuring smaller than I thought, but still growing on track, as I mentioned above. So that makes me 10 weeks today. Yay for double digits! Gender scan is set for Feb. 20th. :)


----------



## cdex67

Whisper- thinking of you and hope everything is ok &#9825;

Khatif-congrats on a great scan!

Babygirl-I hope you got your scan :)

Ajarvis- I can't remember if I asked and I forgot to check. Could you change my due date to July 2 please? Thank you!

Afm- not much of an update. Starting to get a mini belly which is exciting and I just want to sleep for ever. That's about it.


----------



## countryblonde

Wow you ladies are hard to keep up with. Miss a couple days of here and so much happens.

Great scans for those of you who have had them and I know some are still waiting, but I'm still excited for you to see you scans. 

Whisper - thinking of you hope you get some definitive answers soon

So cool that there are people getting close to the second tri!! 

Afm - morning sickness has set in a little more, I am puking daily which is so lovely. But it's only once a day so count my blessings I guess right. I'm a hairstylist and this is my busiest time of year so extreme business and extreme tiredness don't mix well.. As much as I love Christmas, I can't wait for it to be over


----------



## jbk

Here are the tickets I'm putting in our parents gift for the reveal!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Starlight34

I have been having a combination of constipation and the other thing. 
My appetite still hasn't returned, so I haven't been able to stomach a lot of vegetables. I do try to eat lots of fruit. 

I have my first ultrasound tomorrow, can't wait! I hope all is well
with the bub :baby:


----------



## Medzi

12 weeks today! Can't even believe it...


----------



## j_d_mommy

Finally starting to feel better. I seriously need to get online more often read through about 6 pages of the 15 since I was last one. 11w1d almost done with first tri. Then I can check off first milestone. I have my 12 week NT scan this Friday with my high risk ob. Cant wait to see the babies. 

How are you all doing and feeling. Any strange cravings as of yet. Anyone have a bump to share.
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2014-12-17-21-33-38.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Khatif

Thanks girls!

Babygirl, how did you appointment go?

Whisper how are you?

I hardly can it anything right now. But I will go shop today and get lots of fruit and if nothing else make some smoothies.


----------



## lucy1

j_d_mommy said:


> Finally starting to feel better. I seriously need to get online more often read through about 6 pages of the 15 since I was last one. 11w1d almost done with first tri. Then I can check off first milestone. I have my 12 week NT scan this Friday with my high risk ob. Cant wait to see the babies.
> 
> How are you all doing and feeling. Any strange cravings as of yet. Anyone have a bump to share.

THATS your bump at 11 weeks!??


----------



## sammynashley

J_d_mommy- your bump is lovely! So jealous! 


Afm- 11 weeks today :) feels like ages away I got my bfp only 9 weeks and well be half way through, I've been feeling pretty rough lately, tired etc. I only have today & tomorrow at work and then I'm off until jan 6th so can't wait until tomorrow's over. 
Morning sickness has showed it's ugly head and my appetite still doesn't exist it's horrible hate feeling like this :(


----------



## csto

lucy1 said:


> j_d_mommy said:
> 
> 
> Finally starting to feel better. I seriously need to get online more often read through about 6 pages of the 15 since I was last one. 11w1d almost done with first tri. Then I can check off first milestone. I have my 12 week NT scan this Friday with my high risk ob. Cant wait to see the babies.
> 
> How are you all doing and feeling. Any strange cravings as of yet. Anyone have a bump to share.
> 
> THATS your bump at 11 weeks!??Click to expand...

If I recall, I think that's a twin bump. haha.


----------



## lucy1

csto said:


> lucy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j_d_mommy said:
> 
> 
> Finally starting to feel better. I seriously need to get online more often read through about 6 pages of the 15 since I was last one. 11w1d almost done with first tri. Then I can check off first milestone. I have my 12 week NT scan this Friday with my high risk ob. Cant wait to see the babies.
> 
> How are you all doing and feeling. Any strange cravings as of yet. Anyone have a bump to share.
> 
> THATS your bump at 11 weeks!??Click to expand...
> 
> If I recall, I think that's a twin bump. haha.Click to expand...

Oh hahahahaa still huge though even for twins!


----------



## j_d_mommy

lucy1 said:


> j_d_mommy said:
> 
> 
> Finally starting to feel better. I seriously need to get online more often read through about 6 pages of the 15 since I was last one. 11w1d almost done with first tri. Then I can check off first milestone. I have my 12 week NT scan this Friday with my high risk ob. Cant wait to see the babies.
> 
> How are you all doing and feeling. Any strange cravings as of yet. Anyone have a bump to share.
> 
> THATS your bump at 11 weeks!??Click to expand...

Yep 11 weeks with identical twins


----------



## j_d_mommy

I am huge bet I look like a whale when it comes to 3rd tri.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Morning ladies still bleeding here dark red cramps stoped over night but feel them coming on now


----------



## Tasha

Is bed rest an option for you whisper? Just thinking the cramps stop over night then it could be exerting yourself that's the issue!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Tasha said:


> Is bed rest an option for you whisper? Just thinking the cramps stop over night then it could be exerting yourself that's the issue!

Im resting as much as i can laying on the sofa at the moment but its hard with a very active toddler that wants mummy to play


----------



## Wiggler

Linds - :hugs: Thinking of you hun :hugs:

How is everyone? 

I had my GP appointment, I knew it was a waste of an appointment, they gave me a phone number to ring for the MW and that's it :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i just got a letter for 12 week scan normaly i would be happy but not knowing whats going on it was a bit a blow IF all is ok its on 27th jan so need to cancel lenas 2 year check up if all is ook on monday as its the same day at the same time


----------



## dan-o

Wonderful twin bump jd!! <3


----------



## dan-o

WhisperOfHope said:


> i just got a letter for 12 week scan normaly i would be happy but not knowing whats going on it was a bit a blow IF all is ok its on 27th jan so need to cancel lenas 2 year check up if all is ook on monday as its the same day at the same time

Oh that's so typical! My appts usually clash as well or fall on a day hubby can't get off :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Just a quick update about 20 mins ago i passed a very large clot followed by more now one looked like a sac so i shant be staying x


----------



## Khatif

WhisperOfHope said:


> Just a quick update about 20 mins ago i passed a very large clot followed by more now one looked like a sac so i shant be staying x

Did you call your doctor?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Khatif said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> Just a quick update about 20 mins ago i passed a very large clot followed by more now one looked like a sac so i shant be staying x
> 
> Did you call your doctor?Click to expand...

Not yet but they cant do anything anyway just have to let it pass


----------



## fluffet521

jbk - The tickets are SO CUTE!!!

Starlight - Good luck today, let us know how it goes and post pics if you get them!

j_d_mommy - Your bump is absolutely adorable. <3 You are just precious!

sammynashley - I'm so jealous of you being off work until January 6th! That will be so nice for you. Enjoy!

Whisper - I'm so sorry to hear this. Sending love and hugs your way, hun. :hugs:


----------



## ajarvis

JBK lots of water and a morning coffee is what works for me! Plus the running helps I'm sure!

Cdex changed your due date!

Harley Quinn also updated your info!

Countryblonde are you then hoping for a quiet January? My mom is a hair dresser as well and she is super busy in December always right up til Christmas

Medzi I'm super excited that you're 12 weeks :D

Whisper Thinking of you! So sorry.

J D Mommy that is quite the bump! Even for twins! 

AFM. 9 KM run this am. Whew. Getting slow :p but that's ok it's for a good cause haha. Otherwise starting to feel pretty good most of the time. This week so far no nausea. Still easily tired - was ready for bed at the hockey game last night lol. But 6 more days til my ultrasound so that's fun! Also 4 more days of work til break :D


----------



## BeautifulRose

Today was my first day not getting sick when I woke up. Idk how to feel about that.I am 12 weeks tomorrow but it still makes me nervous. :nope:


----------



## Medzi

Aw Whisper :hugs:

Jd Iook like I have a big bump but mine is bloat not babies! You look fantastic! I have my NT tomorrow too :)


----------



## ajarvis

Enjoy it beautifulrose! 2nd tri is supposed to be your most enjoyable :) growing bump but not too uncomfortable. Sickeness passes :)


----------



## Livvy

Everyone... I went for my 12 week appointment yesterday (on my birthday) and heard the baby's heartbeat! :happydance: I could have cried for joy. The doctor found it right away, it was so exciting! 

Also we announced on facebook today with this picture :)
 



Attached Files:







announcement.jpg
File size: 53.1 KB
Views: 19


----------



## sammynashley

Livvy- that picture is so cute! 

Whisper- I'm sorry :hugs: 

Medzi- hope you scan goes ok for tomorrow!

Afm- I have been having some mega cramps and pains today, totally different to AF cramps they're a bit like braxton hicks but surely it way to early for anything like that?? Also hubby & I are telling my dad this weekend the good news but very nervous as to how he'll take it. He only wanted us to have two children do a little worried he'll take it badly :(


----------



## Khatif

I start to worry about Babygirl. She still did not come since her appointment?


----------



## Babygirl3289

Livvy- Super cute way to announce! I might just steal your idea ;)


My appointment went great! Sorry it was an almost 2 hour appointment! I haven't had time to come back on until now. 

I didn't get an ultrasound :( But it is scheduled for next Friday! I am super excited! I got to meet the doctor for the first time and she is wonderful! She answered all my questions and concerns. I had blood work done, urine sample, and a pelvic exam/pap smear. After the pelvic exam she thinks I am 7 weeks! Which I am well I am almost 8 ! Next week we will know for sure! 

So excited! :)


----------



## Baby_Dreams

So sorry Whisper xx


----------



## Harley Quinn

Livvy, I love that pic! So great! We plan to announce to DH's family on Sunday's Christmas get-together. I already have quite a bump, so I'm just going to show up with a big bow/ribbon on my belly!

j_d, I love your bump! So cute. Mine is similar, but with just one baby at 10 weeks! I'll try to get a pic.

Whisper, I'm so sorry. It's never easy to lose a baby, no matter how small they are. :hugs:

And thanks for updating my info, ajarvis! You're the best. :)


----------



## babyvaughan

Thinking of you whispers!


----------



## UpNComer

ajarvis said:


> Scroll down for everyone's due dates! :happydance:
> 
> Congratulations July Mammas!! :baby:
> 
> Please let me know your due date and I will add you to the list!
> 
> *Fun game Ladies*
> 
> _Guess what you're having or tell me what you're wishing for and I'll put that color stork by your name until we find out! See if we can all guess right or what _
> 
> If you think of anything else you want on the list please let me know!!
> 
> I am a mom of 2 boys currently - 8 and 5. They are super excited for this baby. I'm not with their father any longer. So this is my SO's first baby. As you will see throughout this pregnancy I'm letting him decide alot of things - like whether or not we find out gender etc. that type of thing. I make all decisions on prenatal care and delivery ;)
> 
> https://i62.tinypic.com/11m9409.png
> 
> <3 :cloud9: Our July 2015 Mamas :cloud9: <3
> 
> 1st
> :blue: Medzi :yellow:
> :yellow: Srrme :yellow:
> :yellow: Auntiesarah25 :yellow:
> 
> 2nd
> :yellow: mimomma :yellow:
> :yellow: Shorty88 :yellow:
> :yellow: Shirley. :yellow:
> :yellow: KtownKate :yellow:
> :blue: Rach87 :yellow:
> :pink: cdex67 :yellow:
> 
> 3rd
> :yellow: Cariad82 :yellow:
> :blue: BeautifulRose :yellow:
> :yellow: lozmega :yellow:
> :yellow: Shocked At 41 :yellow:
> 
> July 4th
> :blue: Livvy :yellow:
> 
> 5th
> :pink: ajarvis :yellow:
> :yellow: Starlight34 :yellow:
> :yellow: lusterleaf :yellow:
> 
> 6th
> :yellow: TTChopes :yellow:
> :yellow: springcrane :yellow:
> :yellow: lola33 :yellow:
> 
> 7th
> :yellow: WTTMommy :yellow:
> :yellow: lotsoflove13 :yellow:
> 
> 
> 8th
> :yellow: Youngy :yellow:
> :pink: JoyofMylife :yellow:
> 
> 9th
> :pink: Baby_Dreams :yellow:
> :blue: sammynashley :yellow:
> :yellow: j_d_mommy :yellow:
> :yellow: timeforbaby :yellow:
> 
> July 10th
> :yellow: carlsberg :yellow:
> :yellow: Ms Elizabeth :yellow:
> :yellow: alternatedi :yellow:
> 
> July 11th
> :yellow: TonyaG :yellow:
> :yellow: kimbresque :yellow:
> :pink: jbk :yellow:
> :yellow: feb4th2011 :yellow:
> 
> July 12th
> :yellow: Keyval :yellow:
> :blue: Tasha :yellow:
> :yellow: CertifiedOreo :yellow:
> 
> July 13th
> :yellow: pirateardnek :yellow:
> :yellow: KozmikKitten :yellow:
> 
> July 14th
> :yellow: lcgoodac :yellow:
> :pink: MamaBee413 :yellow:
> :blue: LuvallmyH :yellow:
> :yellow: Bubbles1088 :yellow:
> 
> July 16th
> :yellow: Babyvaughn :yellow:
> :pink: Harley Quinn :yellow:
> 
> July 17th
> :yellow: bee lady :yellow:
> :pink: fluffet521 :yellow:
> 
> July 18th
> :yellow: heaveneats :yellow:
> :yellow: AndiAmsterdam :yellow:
> 
> July 19th
> :yellow: Mrs Jellybean :yellow:
> 
> July 20th
> :yellow: SarahTabor :yellow:
> :yellow: LIB :yellow:
> :yellow: kelbez :yellow:
> 
> July 21st
> :yellow: ready4babies :yellow:
> :yellow: Calcifer :yellow:
> 
> July 22nd
> :pink: dan-o :yellow:
> :yellow: sportysgirl :yellow:
> :yellow: MKAC2005 :yellow:
> :yellow: pumpkin90 :yellow:
> :yellow: Lumi :yellow:
> 
> July 24th
> :blue: Lucy1 :yellow:
> 
> July 25th
> :pink: k4th :yellow:
> 
> July 26th
> :yellow: dollymix :yellow:
> :yellow: katangel :yellow:
> :blue: wiggler :yellow:
> 
> July 27th
> :blue: hollyw79 :yellow:
> :yellow: cali_kt :yellow:
> :blue: countryblonde :yellow:
> 
> July 28th
> :yellow: canadabear :yellow:
> 
> July 30th
> :yellow: Khatif :yellow:
> 
> July 31st
> :blue: Csto :yellow:
> :blue: Babygirl3289 :yellow:
> 
> 7 Angel Babies :hugs: :angel:
> 
> :angel: jumpingo :angel:
> :angel: WhisperOfHope :angel:
> 
> 
> ​

Excited to be part of this thread!!! Due date July 23rd, 2015!!! YAY JULY 2015 MOMMIES!!!! My gut says it's a BOY....

Anyone else have symptoms come and go at 9-10weeks? One day I'm crazy nauseous, next day I'm fine....same with bbs, etc. It's making me nervous. Any personal stories you guys can share??


----------



## sammynashley

Welcome upncomer! :)

My symptoms have been on and off for the last few weeks some days I barely eat from having such bad nausea other days I stuff myself silly :haha: boob soreness also changes day to day. How glamorous pregnancy is eh :)


----------



## Livvy

Thanks everyone!! Congrats on the appointment babygirl, and feel free to steal the idea, I stole it from Pinterest. ;)


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Having bad cramps tonight, anyone else? x


----------



## Wiggler

sammynashley said:


> Welcome upncomer! :)
> 
> My symptoms have been on and off for the last few weeks some days I barely eat from having such bad nausea other days I stuff myself silly :haha: boob soreness also changes day to day. How glamorous pregnancy is eh :)

I'm like this too. I am in a "can't eat" phase atm, I miss food :cry: :rofl:

I got in touch with the MW, my booking in is on Xmas eve. OH is off so he will take the 2 older kids out so they don't pounce her when she gets here :haha: She's booking me in for a dating scan too, but said it probably won't be before Xmas.


----------



## UpNComer

sammynashley said:


> Welcome upncomer! :)
> 
> My symptoms have been on and off for the last few weeks some days I barely eat from having such bad nausea other days I stuff myself silly :haha: boob soreness also changes day to day. How glamorous pregnancy is eh :)

Thanks SammynAshley!! And good to hear this; any change toward feeling better makes me nervous!!!! We don't have another scan until Jan 9th, and after going through IVF with a scan every week - it feels like an eternity, and every day I try to decipher my symptoms. Yeesh, bad idea I know. :dohh:

Livvy - super cute announcement!


----------



## Medzi

Livvy I LOVE that pic!

So happy Babygirl! Was starting to worry like Khatif!

Upncomer I'm having good days and bad too :) welcome and congrats!


----------



## Wiggler

Forgot to say, the GP said it is now recommended for pregnant women to take Vit D alongside folic acid. Just thought I would put that here :)


----------



## Harley Quinn

Thanks for the tip, Wiggler! I'll check how much is in my prenatals and maybe add some more.

Welcome, UpNComer! Yes, I have had days were I felt very pregnant and others where I felt nothing. Sounds totally normal from all I've heard and experienced!

Baby Dreams, I haven't really had cramps, per se. I have felt what might be BH already (super early, I know, but when it's your third baby in four years your body does crazy things). Do they feel like period cramps or like contraction type cramps?


----------



## sammynashley

Baby_dreams I've been getting some bad cramps today almost feel a bit like braxton hicks, maybe we're both stretching a bit more :)


----------



## Harley Quinn

Oh, someone had asked about craving recently. Well, I haven't been craving just one thing, but I have been devouring salty things and kind of turned off of sweets. Which is not normal for me!

I know the old wives' tale says that if you crave salty/savoury then it's a boy (and sweet for a girl), but I still think I'm having a girl, dangit! lol


----------



## fluffet521

Livvy &#8211; Happy belated birthday! And congrats on a wonderful appointment! I adore your announcement photo, so cute!!!

Sammynashley &#8211; Good luck giving your dad the news this weekend, hun. :hugs: Hopefully he&#8217;ll be thrilled for you!

Babygirl &#8211; Yay for a good appointment for you, too!

UpNComer &#8211; Welcome! I&#8217;ll be 10 weeks tomorrow and my symptoms come and go. My nausea was pretty bad for a while every day, but it&#8217;s only sometimes now. I&#8217;m more tired than anything else now. I read in one of my pregnancy books that women can start feeling better as early as week 9, so that was comforting. :hugs:


----------



## heaveneats

I was finally able to meet my midwife today, we talked for an hour it was wonderful. I do have a lot of worry now though, she tried to find hb on Doppler and couldn't, she didn't seem concerned and even said if she listened she didn't want me to worry if she didn't find it, but I am :( I guess I'll be waiting for my nt scan now on Dec 29


----------



## Babygirl3289

Thanks everyone! I just cant wait for the scan!

Heaveneats - My OBGYN told me you usually cant hear the heartbeat sometimes until baby is 10-12 weeks. So it might just need to be a little longer ! Praying for you! :)


----------



## LuvallmyH

I'm so sorry whisper :hugs:

I'm still feeling pretty bad. I'm trying so hard to eat things that are good for me, but all I can tolerate is carbs & junk! It's so hard! I can't go near red meat either! :sick: I know it will pass..... Just trying to survive until then!

My first trimester screening & u/s is January 5th. Excited and nervous.

Here is my 10w. Keep in mind I've already had 7 children! I get super huge early on & even out at the end.


----------



## heaveneats

Babygirl3289 said:


> Thanks everyone! I just cant wait for the scan!
> 
> Heaveneats - My OBGYN told me you usually cant hear the heartbeat sometimes until baby is 10-12 weeks. So it might just need to be a little longer ! Praying for you! :)

Yeah I just called her and she said for sure at the next appointment we can hear it, and not to worry at all. I feel a bit better now


----------



## ajarvis

Welcome UpNComer! I added your info. Weeks 9 and 10 were the most up and down for me morning sickness wise! From fine one day to can't move sick the next. So glad that's not the case now!


----------



## ajarvis

Heaveneats we didn't hear the heartbeat at my midwife appt. either 9 weeks 5 days. But she said for sure next visit which is January 9th. But I have nuchal scan next week so then :D

Great bump luvallmyh if you even out at end of pregnancy then that's cool. You'll have a neat bump for the entire time :)

Not sure why the pic is sideways.... hmmm


----------



## Srrme

Awww, the bump pictures are so cute! Still no bump here. :)


----------



## Medzi

Loving the bumps!


----------



## Starlight34

I went for my first scan today. Got to see baby's heart beating away, 160 bpm. It looked like a little gummy bear squirming around in there!
It was also dancing at one point, so cute :kiss:
The ultrasound tech said everything looked ok. But I came home to a message on my answering machine from my doctor. She ordered another ultrasound for Dec. 29th, but didn't say why. :shrug: I'm a bit concerned. I think I will call the office tomorrow and ask for more details. I'm going away this weekend, so I'll definitely post an ultrasound pic when I get back.


----------



## csto

I have developed skin tags. :hissy: Seriously all signs are pointing toward boy. If this kid comes out with a vagina, I'm not sure what I'll do. lol.


----------



## j_d_mommy

Lovely bumps ladies! 

Praying for you whisper. &#128591;

As for symptoms, mostly extreme exhaustion, and all day nausea. I have my 12 week NT scan tomorrow with my high risk ob I'll be 11w3d, can't wait to see the babies and hoping they do a 4D scan and of course more pictures. Doppler is suppose to be delivered Saturday, can't wait.


----------



## ajarvis

Starlight maybe they couldn't get some measurements? I've had to go back for that before. 

Awe Csto the joys of pregnancy eh? lol

My youngest says he only wants a baby brother. I asked him what he'd do if it was a baby sister and he just stared at me :p I asked him if he would play with her - nope. I asked him if he'd take care of her - yep! So better than nothing haha. But mainly he wants the baby to come so he can stop being the smallest. Poor little guy.


----------



## lucy1

Consultant scan done and everything's fine! Baby is measuring 8w6d which sounds spot on for when I think I ovulated. Consultant is recommending lots of scans so I have another three in the next 8 weeks and there will be regular growth scans after that. 

I'm on cloud 9 :cloud9:

They also had me book 28w bloods, is that normal? I heard the woman say to the receptionist it's because I'm 'insert blank' but couldn't hear and dosnt get a chance to ask before she sped off again.

Here is my little blimp
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Medzi

Yay for all the great scans!

Ajarvis that's so cute :)

Had my scan today! All is perfect! Puffin was so active - pushing off me with both legs and moving so much. At the end was rubbing his eyes! Heartbeat was 165. <3
 



Attached Files:







_20141219_105142.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## dan-o

Wow beautiful scans ladies :cloud9:m
Great you are having extra scans Lucy, is that because of your uterus shape?


----------



## dan-o

Starlight it's probably so they can do the nt scan as you are only just on the cusp of it being possible now.


----------



## lucy1

dan-o said:


> Wow beautiful scans ladies :cloud9:m
> Great you are having extra scans Lucy, is that because of your uterus shape?

Yes, they're in every 2 weeks from the 14th Jan!

She said she couldn't comment on how severe the split was but did ask if she could do an internal to make sure I only had one cervix so I'm guessing the bicornuate is quite severe from what they can tell!


----------



## babyvaughan

My whole life I would sometimes a get a zit with my period but never several. Since 9 weeks I now have had 5!!! I'm going to go less on the makeup days and see how it goes!


----------



## heaveneats

Medzi said:


> Yay for all the great scans!
> 
> Ajarvis that's so cute :)
> 
> Had my scan today! All is perfect! Puffin was so active - pushing off me with both legs and moving so much. At the end was rubbing his eyes! Heartbeat was 165. <3

this makes me so excited for my upcoming scan dec 29! :) such a cutie!!


----------



## BeautifulRose

So after a lot of though I have decided to go ahead with the 14 week gender scan.. I'm just gonna hold off with the shopping (or keep receipts lol) until my 20 week scan. So only 12 days until I find out. Ahhhhhh I'm so excited


----------



## sammynashley

Aww medzi your scan pic is lovely!! Made me so excite for mine on the 29th! Only 10 days :) counting down the days :) 

Just finished my last work shit for the year :) not back at work until 6th jan :D so glad to be having a break.


----------



## csto

babyvaughan said:


> My whole life I would sometimes a get a zit with my period but never several. Since 9 weeks I now have had 5!!! I'm going to go less on the makeup days and see how it goes!

I never wear makeup and my skin has been so up and down since about 5 weeks. I think it's mostly hormonal. (Which is the worst, since there's not much you can do about it!) I woke up two days ago with a giant, deep pimple on my cheek. So painful. :( I hope yours clears up soon!

I woke up a bit ago to go pee, couldn't breathe from my nose. So I laid in bed waiting to be able to breathe... and now I can breathe, but I'm too hungry to sleep. :dohh: Time for a snack... and then more sleep. (My husband and I are nocturnal, I don't go to bed until around 8am. lol)


----------



## Medzi

Thank you! :)


----------



## heaveneats

sammynashley said:


> Aww medzi your scan pic is lovely!! Made me so excite for mine on the 29th! Only 10 days :) counting down the days :)
> 
> Just finished my last work shit for the year :) not back at work until 6th jan :D so glad to be having a break.

we have a US the same day :)


----------



## sammynashley

heaveneats said:


> sammynashley said:
> 
> 
> Aww medzi your scan pic is lovely!! Made me so excite for mine on the 29th! Only 10 days :) counting down the days :)
> 
> Just finished my last work shit for the year :) not back at work until 6th jan :D so glad to be having a break.
> 
> we have a US the same day :)Click to expand...


What times your scan Hun, mines first thing in the morning at 9am hoping it's one of the first ones so I haven't got to wait about.


----------



## Wiggler

Evening ladies!

I feel so so ill today, I wanted to eat proper meals with the kids and that set the nausea off. Back to light snacks again I think :haha:

Pelvis is agony, I see the MW on Xmas eve so I am going to have to ask her about pain meds. I don't want to have to use them but I don't see how I'm going to manage without them if it's this bad already :(


----------



## heaveneats

sammynashley said:


> heaveneats said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammynashley said:
> 
> 
> Aww medzi your scan pic is lovely!! Made me so excite for mine on the 29th! Only 10 days :) counting down the days :)
> 
> Just finished my last work shit for the year :) not back at work until 6th jan :D so glad to be having a break.
> 
> we have a US the same day :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What times your scan Hun, mines first thing in the morning at 9am hoping it's one of the first ones so I haven't got to wait about.Click to expand...

mines at 8:15 am i've got to drag my butt out of bed :coffee:


----------



## fluffet521

Beautiful bumps, ladies!!! <3 Im jealous! And congrats to all you ladies who had great appointments, as well!

Lucy and Medzi - I love, love, LOVE those sweet scan pics!!! <3 Medzi, yours is amazing - you can see Puffins profile! Beautiful!

BeautifulRose  I cant wait to hear the results! How exciting!

Wiggler  Sorry to hear youre feeling ill AND in pain! I hope the MW clears some pain meds for you. :hugs:


----------



## Medzi

fluffet521 said:


> Beautiful bumps, ladies!!! <3 Im jealous! And congrats to all you ladies who had great appointments, as well!
> 
> Lucy and Medzi - I love, love, LOVE those sweet scan pics!!! <3 Medzi, yours is amazing - you can see Puffins profile! Beautiful!
> 
> BeautifulRose  I cant wait to hear the results! How exciting!
> 
> Wiggler  Sorry to hear youre feeling ill AND in pain! I hope the MW clears some pain meds for you. :hugs:

Aw just wait for your next one! We could see arms, toes, hands, arms, fingers it is a little human! It is really cool :cloud9:


----------



## sammynashley

Heaveneats- I know that feeling hate waking up at the mo, last two nights DD has crep in for cuddles around 4am I can't sleep with her in the bed so end up being awake from silly o'clock.

Wiggler- have you had SPD in previous pregnancies? I had it with my second and the backaches already started :( gets so sore.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Lucy, I think 28 week bloods are normal. I've gone from draws around that point both times. I think to check iron levels (and maybe something else?).


----------



## lucy1

Harley Quinn said:


> Lucy, I think 28 week bloods are normal. I've gone from draws around that point both times. I think to check iron levels (and maybe something else?).

I can't find a definitive answer online, she definitely had a reason and I think it's odd she mentioned it to the people taking blood when I'm just 8 weeks and she made quite a fuss about it.

I'm stumped but hopefully it is just routine. I'll have to try and remember to ask at my next scan!


----------



## Harley Quinn

That's when they test for GD too. Which is blood draws. Maybe that was it? If you're at a higher risk for GD for some reason? I'm curious to know what it is too! lol :)


----------



## Medzi

All I can think of is for GD too..


----------



## sammynashley

It's probably GD Hun, I got my referral paper when I was 6 weeks for a glucose test around 28 weeks because I've had previous GD, plus I'm a chunky monkey :)


----------



## Wiggler

sammynashley said:


> Heaveneats- I know that feeling hate waking up at the mo, last two nights DD has crep in for cuddles around 4am I can't sleep with her in the bed so end up being awake from silly o'clock.
> 
> Wiggler- have you had SPD in previous pregnancies? I had it with my second and the backaches already started :( gets so sore.

Yes I did :( I was unfortunate enough that it didn't go away after I had my first and after my second until about 6 months before my youngest was conceived. 

Oh no :( I hope yours doesn't get too bad :( SPD sucks


----------



## Babygirl3289

Wiggler - I have been in a lot of pain as well. I take pain medication as needed. My OB said it was fine as long as it isn't used too much. 

Medzi and Lucy - Great U/S pictures!!! I am sooo excited for mine! The 26th at 7:15am! They bumped it up an hour as they double booked the 8:15 slot! But oh well the sooner the better! :)


----------



## MamaBee413

Did you all read about the caramel apple/listeria warning that is spreading? I just gave all our teachers some beautiful caramel apples as part of their Christmas gifts. I hope they aren't the source. I hope they hurry up and name a manufacturer. In a possibly related story (TMI)....I've had headaches and extreme diarrhea all day. I had some of one of the apples yesterday morning. FX they aren't related.


----------



## hollyw79

Medzi.. what a wonderful scan picture! :cloud9:


----------



## Baby_Dreams

All the scan talk has me excited for mine. 12 days to go!


----------



## Khatif

Lovely scans ladies! I love them :)

How are you all today? 

I feel now much better. Since Monday I had horrible nausea and I had t vomit every day but today I am fine. I still rather tired and still having a bit of nausea but I think my body is getting used to the hormones. Tomorrow we have to go to the a x-mas concert with my son. I hope I will feel good to drive to Amsterdam.


----------



## sammynashley

Khatif- glad your feeling a bit better

Wiggler- hopefully your spd doesn't get too horrendous for you, inwashed the car today, wow I felt crippled after! 

I've had blooming toothache today! Thanks to the cold winds today I have a heat sensitive tooth :( apart from that been feeling pretty good! Waiting for hubby to get home from work so we can go shopping, I can't believe it's only 5 days until Xmas! :) and only 9 til my scan :D so excited about my scan it couldn't come quick enough.


----------



## heaveneats

oh my gosh 5 days i totally did give a day count to it until now, i've got all my presents done and my groceries but i have to work until the 23rd blahhh, i wish i could just call in sick for the remainder :p


----------



## ajarvis

Feeling pretty good! 4 more days til ultrasound. Super excited for Christmas. Plus since I work at a college I get a mini Christmas break too! Run today. Maybe skate today. Roughneck game tonight. Long Long run tomorrow! Busy weekend :)


----------



## ajarvis

Wiggler I have to work til the 23rd too lol. Booooo.


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Same I'm in until the 23rd :/


----------



## Medzi

Have fun at the Roughnecks game Ajarvis!! They are so fun!!


----------



## Livvy

I work this weekend and through Christmas Eve y'all ;) but then nurse schedules are crazy!


----------



## k4th

I'm only in on Tuesday & then off work until New Year's Eve. So ready for a rest!!


----------



## sportysgirl

Livvy said:


> I work this weekend and through Christmas Eve y'all ;) but then nurse schedules are crazy!

I am off this weekend but then working 22,23,24. I am also a nurse.!


----------



## heaveneats

i feel for you nurses, i have a friend who is and the stuff she has to deal with would make me go crazy! i sit behind a desk, very boring


----------



## Medzi

I work from home and 8 hours outside the home in am office. So I have a pretty flexible schedule.


----------



## countryblonde

I also work right up until Christmas and I'm right back on Saturday... Life of a hairstylist... Although definitely not a crazy as life of a nurse... Feeling for you ladies.

So I had a male coworker today ask me when I wAs due.... Apparently I look more pregnant that I think... I couldn't believe I was so taking off guard!! I'm barely showing.. Told my boss today too which went way better than I expected so that's a plus


----------



## cdex67

I ONLY have Christmas and New Years day off. Otherwise I work the day before and the day after both. Poo.


----------



## ajarvis

Medzi said:


> Have fun at the Roughnecks game Ajarvis!! They are so fun!!

I love going! But took the boys skating this afternoon and my 5 year old was too tired out. So now me and him are cuddled on the couch and my oldest went with my fiance. Tonight I'm ok with that lol. I have a long run in the morning to get some rest for :)


----------



## Livvy

Sportysgirl that's so cool! What floor do you work on? 

Heaven I feel for YOU, I don't think I could do a desk job. Too ADD. :)

Cdex, so sorry, that stinks!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Oh, bless you nurses! You all have some of the craziest hours I know of.

I also have to work through Christmas Eve. Only have Christmas, Boxing Day, and New Year's Day off. I work in the donations department at a non-profit so this is one of our busiest seasons!

Well, I finally went to the lab today to get all my initial prenatal blood work drawn. I guess I'll the results sometime next week. Hoping my glucose test comes back okay. I had to get just a fasting glucose test done (no sugar drink, thankfully!) because I had GD in my last pregnancy.

Tomorrow after church is when we're celebrating Christmas with DH's family. I'm going to announce the pregnancy by showing up with a big bow and ribbon around my belly! I'll try to get a pic!


----------



## BeautifulRose

I have to work Christmas Day :(


----------



## Medzi

What Rose? Where do you work? Booo!!


----------



## Feb4th2011

Hi ladies! I'm hoping to catch up with you all after Christmas we've been very busy around here. Hubby has been working ridiculous hours (16-18) and I've pretty much been single parenting and mantainig the house on my own. Huge new respect for single parents. I hope you all have a wonderful Christmas!


----------



## Wiggler

Hi ladies!

Nausea is awful, but I've been resting and my pelvis is feeling better! And I heard baby on the doppler earlier, I can't get the silly grin off my face now :haha:

Hope you are all well x x x


----------



## Medzi

Merry Christmas Feb4th :)

Wiggler glad it is feeling better! Nausea is awful, I agree :sick:


----------



## timeforababy

we have FINALLY put the tree up.

I think Christmas has taken a back seat a bit this year, as I've mostly been counting down the days to see baby. 9 more sleeps! scan on 30th. 

Loving seeing everyone's scans on here. Can't wait for mine.


----------



## Wiggler

Hopefully the 9 days will fly by, I'm waiting for a scan date, hopefully I get one soon


----------



## heaveneats

has anyone had really bad headaches? i've always had them so its not new but i can't take me medication as its not safe in pregnancy. I have been taking tylenol, i think i've taken 4 caplets now in the past 24 hours and my head is still throbbing, but i refuse to take more. Do you ladies think its okay that i've even taken that much? i feel so bad for baby but i'm in so much pain at work right now


----------



## BeautifulRose

Medzi said:


> What Rose? Where do you work? Booo!!

I know I'm so sad! My DD is going to spend the night with my mom so she can do the whole wake up to santas gifts thing. I work at Chase Bank in the debit card fraud department so we are open 24 hours 365 . I would have had to work New Years too but I scheduled the first week of January off since we're moving that week.


----------



## ajarvis

beautifulrose I've been stuck working christmas before too. Sucks. :(

Heaveneats I usually get them in 2nd trimester. Hoping this time not. Fingers crossed! 

AFM 3 days til my ultrasound! Now it feels close haha. I did a 16km run this morning so I feel great and hungry :p have some final christmas shopping to do tonight/tomorrow an tuesday - haven't gotten the santa gifts yet! Busy busy week :)


----------



## Tasha

So nice to see all the christmas chatter :)

Im a sahm/student so no work but dh is working 5am until 7pm xmas eve, off xmas day then back 10-7 on boxing day. Its rubbish. My mums a nurse though and is so lucky this year finishes tomorrow morning and back on 30th x


----------



## Medzi

I'm excited for your scan Ajarvis! Ate you going to an EFW Radiology? They give you a free picture but you party 10$ for a CD of them all. You get the risk assessment before you leave though so that's nice!


----------



## MamaBee413

heaveneats: I am right in time with you (10 weeks, 5 days today) and have had horrible headaches yesterday and today. Tylenol isn't touching them. My daughter is sick and so I can't tell if I have caught something from her or if it is hormonal. My face is also terribly broken out and hurts something fierce! Hopefully, we get relief soon!

My DH and I are both in education and so we are off (along with the kids) until Jan 5. So nice to have a break, but so much to do. I wish I felt better and could get things in order. We still don't have a tree up yet (eek!!)


----------



## csto

Hubby has a man cold. I'm stuck between loving him and wanting to smother him in his sleep. lol. Not the best combo. 

Has anyone had pain/discomfort in your cervix? I've had a few random pains that don't really hurt too bad, but they're uncomfortable. Just yesterday and today. No bleeding or cramping. Could it just be stretching? 

Sorry that so many of you have to work so much around christmas! I don't work outside the home, and even hubby gets time off around the holidays. (a week and a half starting xmas eve.) I hope you're all able to enjoy the festivities regardless!


----------



## Tasha

Morning girls! How are you all?

I had my booking in last Monday that went well. Then the obstetric medical clinic on Friday that went badly (want me to reduce meds, scans every four weeks but my babies die in that time) and generally left me fearful for my babies life. I've got the prem clinic today and if that doesn't go well then I will be moving hospitals!


----------



## sammynashley

Morning ladies how are we all?

I haven't been on most of the weekend due to being busy & family coming over, we told my dad & step mum yesterday took it a whole lot better than I thought, so now all our family know.

Afm- I've been ok sickness has been bad a couple times over the weekend, had a lot if cramping and twinges but putting it down to things stretching and trousers being too tight! I've got my scan in 7 days :) the 29th can't come quick enough. And then got my next midwife appointment on the 7th jan. 

Tasha- I pray everything goes ok. Sorry to hear the hospital aren't being very supportive. Surely they can see coming off medication doesn't help you? I'd try and get a second opinion if you can.


----------



## Khatif

Whisper, are you going to the doctor today?


----------



## Shorty88

I had my scan on thrusday!! I was pushed into June so I'm due 29th of June 

Wishing all you July mammies a h&h 9months

Xx


----------



## BeautifulRose

My 12 week bump .. Not the greatest pic my 3 year old took it lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 18


----------



## MamaBee413

Can I run some girl talk by you all? I have a best friend that I've had for the past nine years. She was my person. We could talk about anything! Our other kids are the same ages and we've always gotten along so well. I was thrilled to hear that her and her husband were discussing adding a third sometime this year like we were which meant these children would be the same age. However, we had a sudden falling out this past summer. We were trying to patch things up this fall. Then I got a positive pregnancy test and she hasn't yet. Granted, she hasn't been fully trying with temping and charting or even cm. She admitted to me that she was jealous and needed some space. I told her I would be patient and that it was most important to me to fix our friendship. Now, I haven't heard from her in weeks and I'm beginning to get very discouraged. I'm worried that when she gets her bfp she'll be ready to talk. However, I'm hurt that she hasn't been there for my whole first trimester for me. What do I say? Should I keep waiting? Call her? I'm sorry for the long emotional post. I just feel trapped between a rock and a hard place. Thanks for listening.


----------



## ajarvis

Medzi said:


> I'm excited for your scan Ajarvis! Ate you going to an EFW Radiology? They give you a free picture but you party 10$ for a CD of them all. You get the risk assessment before you leave though so that's nice!

Really? Wow. That's kinda impressive lol. Yes I'm going to an EFW so that's good news! :)


----------



## Khatif

Mamabee, I am sorry to hear that. The situation is rather complicated. I would send her a postcard saying you miss her or something funny. Just to show her that you are still there and if she wants to contact you.
However, I can fully understand if you are hurt because she is not there for you when you may need her. In this case you have to decide how big scar did it leave on you. If you feel that you still want to be friend with her then you can make a step toward her.
If you still doubt about it, you may wait a couple of weeks to see how you feel then.


----------



## sammynashley

Lovely bump beautifulrose!


----------



## Wiggler

mamabee - :hugs: What a horrible situation. I would probably send a text or email to her.

I heard baby again today :happydance:


----------



## Shirley.

Hi guys sorry ive been away! I just got so nervous I had to get away from it all to stop panicking.

Ive now had two scans and they both went wonderfully!! So happy!

Hope youre all doing well!


----------



## jbk

Omg this headache is awful! It almost makes me feel like vomiting... on another note I have an appointment on an hour! Hoping to hear the heartbeat :)


----------



## ajarvis

Mammabee I'd personally just text her and see what's up and how she's doing etc. then go from there...

Shirley awesome news!! Glad your scans went well!


----------



## Tasha

Fab news Shirley.

I went for my appointment and didn't get to see who I wanted do none of the issues I had are resolved. I did have an unexpected scan though, so that was my 5th and saw hb again. It was actually prem clinic so to check my cervix length. Has anyone else had that done? If so what was the length and what gestation were you?


----------



## fluffet521

I love your bump, BeautifulRose! <3 <3 <3

MamaBee, I'm so sorry you're having this issue with your best friend. So disheartening because you want to share this exciting time with those you love and to not have her there for you hurts. :( A part of me wants to tell you to keep waiting, but knowing myself, I wouldn't be able to stand the wait if I were in your shoes. I wouldn't call her because she may feel awkward talking, but I do like Khatif's suggestion a lot. If you send a card or postcard or something just to let her know you're thinking about her and missing her, maybe it will spur her to reach out to you. I really hope she can put her jealousy aside soon and be happy for her best friend! :hugs:


----------



## Medzi

Mamabee that is tough :( I would just reach out and let her know you are still here. Hopefully she reaches back!

Tasha - I had my cervix length checked but I don't know that measurements&#8230;they just said it was good. Sorry! Hope all goes ok!

Ajarvis - I really like them at EFW. I go to the one in Beddington! Yeah, you get the scan and then you wait a bit and they take you into a separate room and you get to sit in a comfy chair and they go over the results because they have a doctor on staff. So it is great to know you don't have to wait. Then the results will also be sent to your midwife :)


----------



## ajarvis

neat! Pretty sure I'm scheduled at the beddington one!


----------



## Rach87

Ahh Medzi youre almost out of the 1st trimester!!! So exciting.


----------



## Babygirl3289

Mamabee- That can be so difficult! Yes the post card or letter sounds like a great idea just to show you are thinking about her and care for her. She is probably having a hard time as she is not pregnant yet. I remember trying and it took us 2 years and I would see all these posts on facebook of my friends getting pregnant. I was so jealous! 

AFM- I have been doing good! I still have some intermittent cramps, peeing a lot especially at night, still have sore boobs, and fatigue. I get Christmas day off and the day after! I am a nurse as well but I work at a Pharmacy so I have great hours and holidays off :) 

So this is my 2nd pregnancy and I am 8 weeks 3 days and I haven't really gained any weight. Is that normal? A co worker I work with thinks I should have gained some by now? I am nervous.

4 days until my scan! So excited! :)


----------



## lucy1

I need to have a rant!

My bf has just come to tell me out of the blue to say he is going out drinking with friends on boxing day. I have such a problem with that because last year we spent it separately and this year he promised we could just relax and spend time together. He didn't go out with friends last year so it's not like a 'tradition' he has.

Thing is, my family don't do anything except chill out on boxing day and my friends all spend it with family so he goes out and I'm left in the house alone. 

He did say just a few weeks ago that he wanted to make more of an effort with his friends next year which I agree with as they do all sorts of things and just never invite him or us anymore. He drinks maybe 3 times a year, if that, I hope I don't sound like a brat but why when I have time off work that we can spend together does he choose to start spending more time with them. I'm only off the bank holidays so christmas day, boxing day and new years day. The rest I'm at work.

Maybe it's just pregnancy hormones!


----------



## Tasha

Thanks mezdi.

Baby girl, that's normal. With my second I didn't gain until 16ish weeks and my third I didn't even know I was pregnant until 22+ weeks so no gain then either. I've gained a small amount now but on steroids so that is to be expected.

Lucy could you go with them or will they be totally trashed?


----------



## lucy1

Tasha said:


> Lucy could you go with them or will they be totally trashed?

They'll be totally trashed! Plus it's all guys and I don't want to feel like I'm gatecrashing :shrug:


----------



## Babygirl3289

Tasha - You didn't know you were pregnant until you were 22 weeks with your third? Oh wow! Did the baby turn out ok?

Ok phew- I was just worried but I also am not a huge eater! I mean I have been eating lots lately :) but I will bring it up with my OB on Friday after the scan :) 

Lucy - what is Boxing day?


----------



## Kassy

Congratulations on all of your pregnancies. My baby is due on the 1st. Can I join you? ;).


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Mamabee that's such a hard situation. I agree with others maybe send a cars, she may not know how to start it off again xx


----------



## ajarvis

Welcome Kassy! I'll add you to the list! Any guesses on if you're having a boy or a girl?


----------



## Babygirl3289

This is a weird question and kind of TMI...

I have noticed I have some light yellow vaginal discharge.. but not symptoms and no foul odor. No burning, itching or pain or anything else..

Has anyone had this yet? Or before?


----------



## timeforababy

mamabee- sorry to hear that but maybe she's having a difficult time? Reach out and keep in touch. I know I am not in touch with a very close friend of >10 years because she got pregnant straight away and i had been trying for >18 months by then. I'm hoping to get back in touch with her and hope she is ok.

Tasha - sorry to hear about the hospital, is there any other hospital you can go to?

lucy1- i know it's not great, is he planning to spend any other time with you? Maybe he just wants a bit of a boys day out? I would be ok with it now (as can't drink anyways) to let him have a bit of fun so he will definitely be around when I need him later...

babygirl- lucky you! I wish I haven't gained any weight :) And it's perfectly normal, there's not much of baby yet.

I went to H&M today and bought my first pair of maternity leggings. I'm now grinning stupidly happy cos i'm so COMFY!!!


----------



## MNgirl1991

Hey ladies! Hope you don't mind if I join! 
This is my first child so along with other first-time expectant mothers, I have a lot of worries and concerns, and with my husband being military and gone a lot, I don't get tot talk to him about my fears and anxieties so I'm hoping this will be a good place for me to make friends and talk to.
Being stay-at-home isn't all it's cracked up to be lol. I get to nap all the time, but once I hit the second trimester and have more energy, I don't know what I'm going to do with myself!! Anyone else in the same boat as me? I haven't gotten around to reading back on this post but I'll probably do that now so I can catch up on the buzz. lol
Feel free to send me a friend request too!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Tasha, I don't know if they've ever measured the length of my cervix. I might ask them to, though! I had a 3 hour labour (really about 2 hours of active labour) with my last baby and I'm worried this labour will be SUPER quick. I'm wondering if cervix length has anything to do with that. I shall ask at my next appointment!

Lucy, that's disappointing! How sad that he changed his plans after telling you he'd stay in with you. Maybe you could go and be their DD? Or make plans with him for the morning and then tell him he can go drinking in the evening?

Babygirl, I have had the occasional yellow CM. And once it was even kind green. Sorry, TMI. I do think it's pretty normal. 

AFM, I got to tell DH's family the news at our Christmas gathering yesterday. Everyone was pretty excited, so it went well. :) Next step, the facebook announcement!


----------



## ajarvis

Welcome MNgirl1991! Any guesses yet on boy or girl?
Also I guessed your due date at July 19th?


----------



## ajarvis

P.S. Does anyone else find it exciting we should see a September group starting soon?


----------



## Tasha

That's rubbish lucy :hugs: im not sure what to suggest.

Babygirl she was stillborn at 36+6, not through anything I did as I dont drink or smoke etc any way but because my waters broke eight weeks earlier.

Boxing day is the day after christmas day. Its another public holiday.

Timeforababy there is. I may change soon. Are they thick leggings?

Welcome mn x

Harley interesting thoughts, mine seems to br short. First labour was induced at 36 weeks and twenty seven hours, second was ninety minutes from first contraction to holding her, third 45 mins from first contraction to holding her, fourth was an inductiin went from 0cm to 7cm in one hour and needed a sectiin, fifth was 12 minutes. There may be something in your theory :haha:

Im glad your announcement went well. When is the fb one?


----------



## Tasha

I do, I was looking for announcements the other day!


----------



## MNgirl1991

ajarvis- yes so far EDD is July 19. I have had a strong feeling it's going to be a boy. Nothing really to back up the theory, but whenever I dream about the baby, it's a boy, and my hubby's side of the family is notorious for boys so the odds are against us having a girl already lol. But that's okay because I would love a house full of rascally boys.
Can't wait to have my US and be able to start guessing what it'll be!


----------



## Babygirl3289

Tasha- I am so sorry for your loss. :angel:


----------



## ajarvis

Oh both my boys I dreamed they were boys and they were! Well before the dating ultrasound! I haven't dreamed the sex of this one yet though! Still waiting.


----------



## Medzi

Babygirl I haven't gained either and I'm having that same discharge as well. It's all good :) as Tasha mentioned, Boxing Day is the day after Christmas. Another holiday in Canada :) and I think in the UK and Australia... I think most commonwealth countries actually..


----------



## MNgirl1991

ajarvis said:


> Oh both my boys I dreamed they were boys and they were! Well before the dating ultrasound! I haven't dreamed the sex of this one yet though! Still waiting.

Are you hoping for another boy or a girl this time?


----------



## Starlight34

Here's my scan from a few days ago, as promised. Sorry, it's kind of blurry.
Oops, it's upside down, not sure how that happened, lol!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## jbk

MNgirl1991 said:


> ajarvis- yes so far EDD is July 19. I have had a strong feeling it's going to be a boy. Nothing really to back up the theory, but whenever I dream about the baby, it's a boy, and my hubby's side of the family is notorious for boys so the odds are against us having a girl already lol. But that's okay because I would love a house full of rascally boys.
> Can't wait to have my US and be able to start guessing what it'll be!


My EDD is also the 19th!! Welcome!!


----------



## MNgirl1991

jbk said:


> MNgirl1991 said:
> 
> 
> ajarvis- yes so far EDD is July 19. I have had a strong feeling it's going to be a boy. Nothing really to back up the theory, but whenever I dream about the baby, it's a boy, and my hubby's side of the family is notorious for boys so the odds are against us having a girl already lol. But that's okay because I would love a house full of rascally boys.
> Can't wait to have my US and be able to start guessing what it'll be!
> 
> 
> My EDD is also the 19th!! Welcome!!Click to expand...

 The 19th is a good date :) I have a feeling I'm a little farther along than my LMP states so I guess I'll find out for sure what baby is measuring at in a week!


----------



## Babygirl3289

Medzi said:


> Babygirl I haven't gained either and I'm having that same discharge as well. It's all good :) as Tasha mentioned, Boxing Day is the day after Christmas. Another holiday in Canada :) and I think in the UK and Australia... I think most commonwealth countries actually..



Thank you for clearing up my worries! I guess I can talk to the doc too about my discharge on Friday. I just wanted to see if anyone else had that. I did have a pap smear done and stuff and I'm sure if there was something up she would have called me by now.

Oh ok! The day after Christmas :) Gotcha ;)


----------



## Harley Quinn

Oh, wow, Tasha! Those are some fast labours! I'm definitely going to ask my doctor about that to see if there's any correlation. 

I did the facebook announcement today!

Here's the photo I posted, and the caption was, "Everyone is always telling us how we make cute babies, so our Christmas gift to the world is one more adorable child. It's on back order, though. Won't arrive until July!"

Very positive response so far. :flower:
 



Attached Files:







Baby #3 - FB announcement.jpg
File size: 79.5 KB
Views: 26


----------



## MNgirl1991

Harley Quinn said:


> Oh, wow, Tasha! Those are some fast labours! I'm definitely going to ask my doctor about that to see if there's any correlation.
> 
> I did the facebook announcement today!
> 
> Here's the photo I posted, and the caption was, "Everyone is always telling us how we make cute babies, so our Christmas gift to the world is one more adorable child. It's on back order, though. Won't arrive until July!"
> 
> Very positive response so far. :flower:

Very adorable :)


----------



## Medzi

Love the scan photo Star!!!

Such a cute announcement Harley! We will be doing ours tomorrow :)


----------



## timeforababy

What a super cute announcement!

I'm on the way to the last day at work.
:)


----------



## Tasha

I will ask next time im at prem clinic too.

That is such a cute way to announce.

Time enjoy the last day x


----------



## sammynashley

Star- lovely scan pic!

Harley- that is such a cute pic! Lovely way to announce.

Tasha- sorry to hear you didn't get to see the person you wanted, hopefully you can sort something out soon. 

How's everyone feeling??

2days to go until christmas!! Starting to get a little excited :)

Afm- the last 2/3 days I've woken up with the most disgusting taste in my mouth, it also sets of my nausea. Is anyone else still struggling to eat? I might be luckily if I manage to have dinner twice a week :( 

had another listen to beans heartbeat nice and strong at 161bpm relaxes me so much hearing it, can't wait until Monday when I get to see bean again :)


----------



## lucy1

I've had a disgusting taste in my mouth too!

Chugged loads of water, brushed my teeth and chewed gum and made no difference.

Also struggling to eat morning through to night time then nighttime I tend to be ok-ish. Now I've said that I bet I get sick tonight. That's how it's been working, saying I've been feeling better then throwing up everywhere straight after!


----------



## sammynashley

Yeah I've tried everything to get rid if the taste and just can't, even kissing hubby less incase he can smell/taste it when we kiss. It makes me very paranoid. 

I can only seem to eat at lunch time, before or after that I'm no good. I thought things where meant to get better towards the end of the first trimester but mine seems to be worse :(


----------



## ajarvis

MNgirl1991 said:


> ajarvis said:
> 
> 
> Oh both my boys I dreamed they were boys and they were! Well before the dating ultrasound! I haven't dreamed the sex of this one yet though! Still waiting.
> 
> Are you hoping for another boy or a girl this time?Click to expand...

I'm happy either way! 3 boys would be fun I'm sure, and my niece - who is the youngest of all the cousins - would enjoy a girl I'm sure lol. So however it works out will be fun! I have had one dream that we found out it was a girl. But didn't see baby. So I have girl as my prediction for now, but if I dream of baby in the next few weeks before my ultrasound then I'll feel more confident :p


----------



## dan-o

Back from my scan! All looks great! Measuring 10 weeks now. 

Saw arms legs waving, then baby rolled over and turned its back on us! Couldn't get a great pic as a result, you can see its little hand above its head in this one :) bleed still there maybe a tad bigger but baby is catching it up now! 

https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/337D0010-5748-40C1-B8F7-0CF6F87E8AFC.jpg


----------



## MNgirl1991

ajarvis said:


> MNgirl1991 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ajarvis said:
> 
> 
> Oh both my boys I dreamed they were boys and they were! Well before the dating ultrasound! I haven't dreamed the sex of this one yet though! Still waiting.
> 
> Are you hoping for another boy or a girl this time?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm happy either way! 3 boys would be fun I'm sure, and my niece - who is the youngest of all the cousins - would enjoy a girl I'm sure lol. So however it works out will be fun! I have had one dream that we found out it was a girl. But didn't see baby. So I have girl as my prediction for now, but if I dream of baby in the next few weeks before my ultrasound then I'll feel more confident :pClick to expand...

Me neice wants me to have a girl too lol she's 3. But since her mommy is pregnant she may get her wish and have a little sister instead! I want a boy, so Im hoping for a boy but dressing a little girl would be just as fun, so to me, there's no upside or downside to either sex. :)


----------



## MNgirl1991

dan-o said:


> Back from my scan! All looks great! Measuring 10 weeks now.
> 
> Saw arms legs waving, then baby rolled over and turned its back on us! Couldn't get a great pic as a result, you can see its little hand above its head in this one :) bleed still there maybe a tad bigger but baby is catching it up now!
> 
> https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/337D0010-5748-40C1-B8F7-0CF6F87E8AFC.jpg

Aww that is a good adorable scan. Makes me so excited to finally do mine!! I love the little nubby arm. lol


----------



## ajarvis

Sounds like a great scan Dan-o!

MNgirl1991 - Dressing a girl would be fun after dressing boys for 8 years :p not gonna deny that lol. So 7 more weeks and I can start shopping haha.


----------



## MNgirl1991

ajarvis said:


> Sounds like a great scan Dan-o!
> 
> MNgirl1991 - Dressing a girl would be fun after dressing boys for 8 years :p not gonna deny that lol. So 7 more weeks and I can start shopping haha.

I bet it will be a nice refresher for you :) At the beginning of my pregnancy and even way before, I was always adament about not finding out the sex of our first. Always wanted it to be a surprise, but since we'll be moving across country when I'm about 7 months pregnant and already going to have a hard time with switching doctors and setting up a nursery short notice, I'm leaning more towards finding out the sex just to make things a little bit easier. Hubby wants to know either way, he has to be "mentally prepared" to know if he's going to have a son or daughter.
It's going to be a very long and stressful pregnancy I'm thinking.
Thanks God I don't have MIL or SIL issues. SIL is pregnant too, she's due in June and I was SO scared to announce our pregnancy because she had just announced hers and I didn't want to steal her thunder. But she was very happy that our babes will be so close in age. So it's just nice to not have in-law drama like so many other unfortunate girls on here.
I'm in a typing mood today. I slept so well and feel rested and energetic and just want to write a novel right now lol sorry


----------



## Wiggler

Lovely scan pic dan-o <3


----------



## ajarvis

MNgirl1991 said:


> ajarvis said:
> 
> 
> Sounds like a great scan Dan-o!
> 
> MNgirl1991 - Dressing a girl would be fun after dressing boys for 8 years :p not gonna deny that lol. So 7 more weeks and I can start shopping haha.
> 
> I bet it will be a nice refresher for you :) At the beginning of my pregnancy and even way before, I was always adament about not finding out the sex of our first. Always wanted it to be a surprise, but since we'll be moving across country when I'm about 7 months pregnant and already going to have a hard time with switching doctors and setting up a nursery short notice, I'm leaning more towards finding out the sex just to make things a little bit easier. Hubby wants to know either way, he has to be "mentally prepared" to know if he's going to have a son or daughter.
> It's going to be a very long and stressful pregnancy I'm thinking.
> Thanks God I don't have MIL or SIL issues. SIL is pregnant too, she's due in June and I was SO scared to announce our pregnancy because she had just announced hers and I didn't want to steal her thunder. But she was very happy that our babes will be so close in age. So it's just nice to not have in-law drama like so many other unfortunate girls on here.
> I'm in a typing mood today. I slept so well and feel rested and energetic and just want to write a novel right now lol sorryClick to expand...

I have no MIL issues either. Fiance was talking to her last night and she said she's coming out beginning of July before baby is born so she can be here from the beginning. But told him to tell me not to worry she'll stay with friends so we don't have any issues ha. I totally expected her to stay with us and told her so. We have a spare room in the basement. My mom lives here so she'll be around too. Actually all my family will be around. That's completely normal in my family. So we'll see what happens in June/July lol. Apparently FIL is coming too. Going to be a busy summer.


----------



## sammynashley

Lovely scan pic dan-o! 

Just remembered it's Xmas eve tomorrow!! I'll be 12 weeks Xmas day so close to being in the second trimester :)


----------



## heaveneats

sammynashley said:


> Lovely scan pic dan-o!
> 
> Just remembered it's Xmas eve tomorrow!! I'll be 12 weeks Xmas day so close to being in the second trimester :)

yaya for being 12 weeks!! i'll be 11 on x mas eve :)


----------



## Medzi

Yay dan-o! So cute :)


----------



## Medzi

When does second trimester start again? 13 weeks or 14 weeks? It is close!


----------



## sammynashley

I always classed it as 13 weeks was second trimester but I think it differs between people? On here the second trimester group starts at 14weeks


----------



## Duffy fan 13

Hi there, I was hoping I could join you lovely ladies! I got my BFP in November and my EDD is July 13th, I was a bit reluctant to join at first incase something went wrong! We haven't told anyone yet (except the midwife!) but we will see most of our parents / siblings on Christmas day so we're announcing then! I will let work know in January, I hope they are understanding and helpful as I work with some quite nasty substances and chemicals! We'll see! 
I have my dating scan booked for January 14th, about three weeks time and I'm so excited! I can't wait to see our little dot x x
So far symptoms haven't been too bad compared to some things I've read, I've felt nauseous but haven't been sick, I find if I eat or drink I get over it. I still have moments where I feel shattered but it's getting better and my right hand has some patches of dry skin but cream helps!


----------



## ajarvis

Welcome Duffy!! Congratulations :D Any ideas on boy or girl? Have fun with your announcement!


----------



## sammynashley

Welcome Duffy :)


----------



## Duffy fan 13

Thanks! I have always wanted twin girls so I'm hoping it's at least one girl! However I'd obviously be happy with either! I definitely want to find out if possible before hand! I'm such a planner and already want to buy stuff and look for bargains! We're hoping to move house in the next few months though so need to wait until we have more space!


----------



## sportysgirl

Welcome Duffy!

Ace Scan Dan-O. :happydance:


----------



## LIB

Welcome to Duffy! 
I've not been on for a bit because i'm busy getting everything ready for xmas! I finally had my booking appointment with the midwife this morning, so now i finally feel like things are happening. 
Symptoms appear to have mostly gone, although I still keep having pain and the midwife thinks it is Sciatica. Boo!


----------



## timeforababy

welcome duffy! 

Gorgeous scan dan-o.

we've just bought a lot of cheese :) Had to load up on hard cheeses this year. But feeling very very christmassy now


----------



## Wiggler

Welcome Duffy :D


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Welcome Duffy!

I'll be 12 weeks tomorrow (going off my early scan) can't believe it!


----------



## jbk

Here's our announcement for Friday! I also snuck these in a gift for our parents!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 56.8 KB
Views: 17


----------



## jbk

Welcome Duffy!

Great scan Dan-O!


----------



## sammynashley

Jbk that is sooooo cute! I would have loved to of done something like that. The family all know now :( 

It appears my little man has caught some sort of bug, he woke up crying an hour ago freezing cold and covered in sweat he looked like he'd take a bath, hoping this won't last for long poor lil man. Hate them poorly.


----------



## csto

My first midwife appointment is on Friday. I'm strangely nervous. (Mostly worried she won't find a heartbeat with the doppler and I'll have to wait even longer.)


----------



## jbk

Those with a Doppler... Where are you finding the heartbeat left or right??


----------



## Medzi

Welcome Duffy! 

Love the announcement jbk!

Here is ours - I posted on Facebook this evening!
 



Attached Files:







10435990_10152724151122670_6365313642890365510_n.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## MNgirl1991

Welcome Duffy! Gosh gone all day and 3 new pages to catch up on lol
jbk and Medzi, your announcement photos are so cute! I haven't decided if I want to do a super cute facebook announcement photo or not. my hubby is not very into those things and could care less. He's happy not telling anyone till the baby gets here lol Idk if that's a guy thing or just a him thing. So I don't know what the plan is but I plan to announce after my ultrasound on monday. I'll be 11w1d and feel like it's a good time to do it.
Any ideas?


----------



## Medzi

MN my dh is the exactly the same. Took some convincing for him to take this with me. He doesn't have Facebook so doesn't even know I put it on haha.


----------



## JoyofMyLife

OMG I've been so busy & haven't been here in over a week & I have 40 pages to catch up on! I'm amazed at how quickly this thread moves. :) i hope everyone is doing well & I look forward to catching up on all your posts over the next few days.


----------



## BeautifulRose

Merry Christmas Eve !


----------



## JoyofMyLife

https://https://flic.kr/p/qewytC


----------



## sammynashley

Yay it's Christmas Eve! My little man woke up so much better this morning :) so excited about tomorrow I'm such a big kid! Only 5days til my 12 week scan so can't wait for that! 

How's everyone else feeling today?


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Really excited too. Having a nice chilled morning and then I'll be rushing after lol!

7 days until my scan x


----------



## BeautifulRose

I have some pretty bad lower back pain its only on the right side and kind of wraps around to my stomach. Not like cramps though so maybe its just streching. :wacko::shrug:


----------



## cdex67

Merry Christmas eve ladies! I have missed so much here and am working on catching up. Welcome to the new ladies!

AFM- I had my NT scan on Monday. Won't have the results from that for a little while but the scan was amazing. Baby was bouncing around all over the place and heartbeat was 164. I bought the dvd for 2 dollars for my mom for Christmas. That also has the heartbeat recorded onto it. I'm 13 weeks tomorrow. Eek. 
https://i1292.photobucket.com/albums/b564/ifightfire15/Mobile%20Uploads/20141222_183309_zps1ixi3pj0.jpg
https://i1292.photobucket.com/albums/b564/ifightfire15/Mobile%20Uploads/20141222_183302_zpsefxkluur.jpg


----------



## KozmikKitten

Ladies - I have to leave the thread. We found out Fri that our baby stopped growing at 8+3. There is no longer a heartbeat. 
Ajarvis - please add me to the angel list.

I wish everyone here the best of luck for your July babies.


----------



## Tasha

Im so sorry :hugs:


----------



## BeautifulRose

KozmikKitten said:


> Ladies - I have to leave the thread. We found out Fri that our baby stopped growing at 8+3. There is no longer a heartbeat.
> Ajarvis - please add me to the angel list.
> 
> I wish everyone here the best of luck for your July babies.

I am so sorry. :cry::hugs:


----------



## sammynashley

Kozmikkitten I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## fluffet521

Kozmik, I am so so so sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. :hugs:


----------



## Baby_Dreams

So sorry Kozmikkitten xx


----------



## Babygirl3289

So sorry Kozmikkitten :( Praying for you and your family. <3


----------



## Babygirl3289

My scan is in 2 days!!!! I am super excited/nervous hoping all goes well and hoping there is a heartbeat and that baby is ok.. My mom and hubby are coming along :) 

I officially got sick this morning! I was brushing my teeth and it made me gag so bad and I vomited :-X but after that i felt fine! And yesterday we drove to Roseburg (Oregon) which is an hour plus away from where I live.. (for work) and I about threw up on the way there! But luckily I was able to hold it back !


----------



## timeforababy

KozmikKitten said:


> Ladies - I have to leave the thread. We found out Fri that our baby stopped growing at 8+3. There is no longer a heartbeat.
> Ajarvis - please add me to the angel list.
> 
> I wish everyone here the best of luck for your July babies.

I'm so sorry :angel:


----------



## timeforababy

I woke up this morning with sore throat :( I'm so sad because I can't take my usual meds. The lozenges I take normally have antibiotics in them but they also have benzocaine which you shouldn't normally have during pregnancy. I contemplated ringing the doctors for antibiotics but the nhs definitely won't prescribe them until I've been ill for over a week.

ugh.


----------



## sportysgirl

So sorry :hugs:


----------



## MNgirl1991

So sorry for your loss, Kozmikkitten :( :hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

Kozmikkitten.. my heart goes out to you hun :hugs: Prayers headed your way :hugs:


----------



## k4th

KozmikKitten said:


> Ladies - I have to leave the thread. We found out Fri that our baby stopped growing at 8+3. There is no longer a heartbeat.
> Ajarvis - please add me to the angel list.
> 
> I wish everyone here the best of luck for your July babies.

I'm so so sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## jbk

KozmikKitten said:


> Ladies - I have to leave the thread. We found out Fri that our baby stopped growing at 8+3. There is no longer a heartbeat.
> Ajarvis - please add me to the angel list.
> 
> I wish everyone here the best of luck for your July babies.

So sorry KozmikKitten :hugs:


----------



## cdex67

Oh I'm so sorry KozmikKitten :(


----------



## heaveneats

So sorry kozmikitten, prayers with you, so sorry again


----------



## Medzi

Kozmik I'm so so sorry :cry: :hugs:


----------



## Aud05291987

Hey everyone! Dude July 11th here :) baby boy I found out through genetic testing also! Have a girl already.


----------



## timeforababy

welcome aud!

And just before it gets too hectic, merry christmas everyone!
We have it easy today, the stepsons don't arrive until tomorrow, so the big cook off is then.


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Merry Christmas all. Wishing everyone well.

Monday is my NT scan and genetic testing. Eeek!


----------



## Tasha

Merry Christmas everyone.

We made our announcement to my family today with this picture my daughter drew, framed and wrapped up.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Khatif

Merry Christmas everyone! I hope you all have lovely days with your families!


----------



## Khatif

KozmikKitten said:


> Ladies - I have to leave the thread. We found out Fri that our baby stopped growing at 8+3. There is no longer a heartbeat.
> Ajarvis - please add me to the angel list.
> 
> I wish everyone here the best of luck for your July babies.

I am so sorry for your loss!


----------



## lucy1

Merry Christmas everyone!

I hope everyone had a great day with loved ones.

We told a little more family yesterday and it went great.

Only problem is I'm starting to feel uneasy something will go wrong. Despite seeing my baby only a week ago and everything being fine I've had a marked decrease in symptoms. My nausea is pretty much gone and my nipples aren't sore anymore. My appetite still isn't 100% and I feel full despite not eating much but they are my only symptoms now and have been for the last few days.

It's kinda like when you first find out and you worry because you don't 'feel' anything.

I don't have another scan for over 2 weeks and I'm seriously kicking myself for not getting a doppler. It'll take too long to get here over the holidays.

I've read online that symptoms can decrease this time but it's rare.

Oh and my consultant advised me to cease use of the progesterone cream as 'everything should be fine now' ideally I would have liked to have kept taking it but wouldn't prescribe me a supplement and I knew I'd run out. Maybe that's lifted my symptoms?

I'm feeling very anxious about it.


----------



## k4th

Hi Lucy - I'm having exactly the same worries as you. Had a scan at 8+2 and I'm 9+6 now. At the scan everything was perfect - even measured a day ahead. But after telling my & oh's family yesterday I'm really beginning to quietly panic. I still have slightly sore bbs if I really poke them but my appetite is much better than it was. I thoroughly enjoyed Christmas dinner - whereas a week ago I was dreading the thought of it. My nipples aren't tingling anymore & I'm not retching nearly as much as I was - I know I should be happy I'm feeling better but it's just made me worry. I'm using natural progesterone cream (off prescription :blush: ) and my symptoms are still vanishing. When is your next scan? Mine is 12th jan & I want it to be here already!!


----------



## Tasha

:hugs: girls. I've read a lot and I don't think it's rare to loose/have a decrease in symptoms at this stage. The placenta begins taking over at nine weeks so that's one reason for it and another is that hcg levels out. It is completely normal. 

And yes progesterone is known to increase symptoms.


----------



## timeforababy

Tasha- that's so cute! What an awesome announcement.

We've told close friends and family but not made any big big announcements yet. I want to keep it special for a few more weeks. (OH thinks I should stick the scan photo up in a few days but I don't want to).

As for symptoms going, mine are almost non existant (they weren't much to begin with) but I'm guessing it's because the baby is starting to get a bit more self sufficient. I've got a cold (and the horrible taste in my mouth has returned).

If you've had a scan at 8/9 weeks and seen a heartbeat, it's 99.5% a viable pregnancy. :) I hope that helps?

We're cooking Christmas today! We always do it on boxing day as OH has his children and it's very calming not to have to do it on the big day. I wish my cough and cold would bugger off though. 

In 4 days time, I will have had my scan!!!


----------



## lucy1

k4th said:


> Hi Lucy - I'm having exactly the same worries as you. Had a scan at 8+2 and I'm 9+6 now. At the scan everything was perfect - even measured a day ahead. But after telling my & oh's family yesterday I'm really beginning to quietly panic. I still have slightly sore bbs if I really poke them but my appetite is much better than it was. I thoroughly enjoyed Christmas dinner - whereas a week ago I was dreading the thought of it. My nipples aren't tingling anymore & I'm not retching nearly as much as I was - I know I should be happy I'm feeling better but it's just made me worry. I'm using natural progesterone cream (off prescription :blush: ) and my symptoms are still vanishing. When is your next scan? Mine is 12th jan & I want it to be here already!!

It was unprescribed natural progesterone cream I was using! That's why she wouldn't prescribe me anything. She wasn't overjoyed about me using it as she is a very by the book consultant and it's still awaiting the ok in the uk for this use. She just said I should be ok to stop and not to worry.

I've just caved and ordered a sonoline b Doppler on Amazon with guaranteed delivery by 1pm tomorrow! My bf said he'd treat me as long as I promised to think rationally if I couldn't find the hb the first few times and not let it increase my anxiety.


----------



## k4th

Lucy - I'm in the uk too. I was using progesterone cream to lengthen my lp (it was only 9-10 days). I just haven't told anyone. I weaned myself off it with dd - no problems :thumbup:

Ooh exciting about the Doppler! I know it would increase my anxiety & even if I found hb I'd be checking every half hour. Hope you find the hb first go!!


----------



## BeautifulRose

13 weeks today !!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45.7 KB
Views: 15


----------



## countryblonde

Lucy I have been having the same feelings as you. As of 9w 1d all my symptoms completely disappeared... It's nerve wracking but I'm pretty sure I went though the same thing with my last pregnancy too.. Hang in there!!! At least we can all be nervous together


----------



## Wiggler

My symptoms are calming down too, but it's totally normal for them to ease after about 9 weeks :)

beautifulrose - awww lovely <3

I did not enjoy my Xmas dinner yesterday (baby is a fusspot), A full roast with all the trimming is my fave, OH is aware I will need one to make up for it as soon as baby arrives :rofl:

In other news, half my wisdom tooth broke off :/ 
Will a dentist do an extraction while I am pregs? (UK)


----------



## sammynashley

Lovely bump beautifulrose!

Wiggler- I need a root canal saw my dentist at 8/9 weeks and he pushed the treatment back until the 2nd trimester, it's meant to be the safest time in pregnancy. Although some dentists don't like doing work until baby's born as some think it's easier to control pain with pain relief rather than but you & baby at risk of increased stress, so I'd have a chat with you dentist see what they're willing to do :)

Afm- sickness was awful this morning, had all the Inlaws over today and mil has taken DS &DD for the weekend. So me &hubby get some time to ourselves :) oh and scan in 3days eeeeek!!


----------



## Wiggler

sammy - if it's any help, I have had 2 root canals (I was pushed over at school, canal treatment on both front teeth) the vibrating of the drill will be very strange for you but it won't hurt :)

I will be ringing emergency dentist tomorrow. And buying calcium. My wisdoms were fine, then where I was preggers with my nearly 2 year old the sides crumbled, this time it's worse.


----------



## sammynashley

Thanks Wiggler :) unfortunately this will not be my first root canal :( I was on steroids as a baby to help with breathing issues and sadly they affected my teeth :( 

Hopefully the emergency dentist can sort you out :)


----------



## csto

Had my first appointment today. Aside from the awkwardness of having someone you've just met all up in your lady bits, it went just fine. The midwife practice we chose seems perfect for us. Hubby and I were really happy with the midwife we met today, and I'm excited to meet the other two in the coming months. We found out that so long as I don't need a c-section (no indication at this point that I would, my mom had 2 natural labors and births with no trouble) one of the midwives will definitely attend the birth. No OB involvement at all unless I have gestational diabetes (they consult with an OB in that case but still 90% midwife care) or need a section. Super happy!

I also got my way with the early ultrasound. I told her about our previous losses and she scheduled me for a transvaginal ultrasound next Friday at 11. :) So glad that hubby will get to be there! 

I hope everyone had a great christmas! I spent most of the day sleeping. lol


----------



## Duffy fan 13

Happy Holidays everyone, thanks for the welcomes! We've had a fun but busy couple of days, told everyone except my Dad on Christmas day. They were all really happy for us, my Mum was very excited (1st grandchild), we're seeing my Dad today. 
Symptoms seem to be similar, feeling nauseous until I eat and being hungry in general, sore boobs , dry skin on one hand. I'm so relieved I don't have it worse, I could not cope at work if I did! 
We want to get our house on the market next weekend so this week will be a solid week of decorating, cleaning and de-cluttering!


----------



## lucy1

Looks like I'm not getting my doppler today!

Amazon said they dispatched it to the parcel company yesterday and the parcel company are saying they don't have it. Amazon have refunded me the £8.99 delivery charge but how annoying!!!!! 

I think it's the parcel company not Amazon as it happened last time I got something and it didn't turn up until 3 days later!


----------



## k4th

lucy1 said:


> Looks like I'm not getting my doppler today!
> 
> Amazon said they dispatched it to the parcel company yesterday and the parcel company are saying they don't have it. Amazon have refunded me the £8.99 delivery charge but how annoying!!!!!
> 
> I think it's the parcel company not Amazon as it happened last time I got something and it didn't turn up until 3 days later!

:( how disappointing!!


----------



## Aud05291987

I see someone is getting the genetic testing :) I did it at 9 weeks ( 12 weeks now ) and I found out also that im having a boy. Its crazy what the blood test can tell you now a days. I almost felt like I was cheating by knowing gender at 10 weeks already. Thats like 10 weeks earlier than usual lol.


----------



## lcgoodac

Not posted in a while....ive got my 12 week scan tomorrow but im so nervous about it! Had a scan at 8 weeks which showed everything ok just scared something happened since then! X


----------



## k4th

lcgoodac said:


> Not posted in a while....ive got my 12 week scan tomorrow but im so nervous about it! Had a scan at 8 weeks which showed everything ok just scared something happened since then! X

I have a 10 week scan tomorrow and feel the same. Pretty nervous - I'm having fairly regular spotting during this pregnancy so I'm being closely monitored. 

Good luck! My scan is at 9am. What time is yours?


----------



## lcgoodac

Mines at 10am, glad don't have to wait all day!


----------



## Baby_Dreams

I have my booking in tomorrow and then my 12 week scan on Wednesday...feeling nervous!


----------



## k4th

Icgoodac & baby dreams - hope we all have good scans this week!! I really don't remember my first pregnancy being this nerve wracking!!


----------



## Tasha

:hugs: girls. Scans can be scary I had one last Monday and I'm still anxious for mine on Tuesday and NT scan the following Monday!


----------



## Tasha

I'm 12 weeks today, seems a huge milestone given my history!


----------



## k4th

Tasha said:


> I'm 12 weeks today, seems a huge milestone given my history!

Fantastic! That must feel great! Hope you have good scan this week & next too :flower:

I can't wait until I hit second trimester territory. I'm hoping I might relax a little.


----------



## BeautifulRose

Good luck to the ladies with scans !!

I have my 3D scan Thursday I'll be 13+6 but based off my last 2 scans where I measured 4 days ahead each time I'll be 14+3 and the ultrasound place promises they can find the gender or I can come back at no charge until they do. I'm soooo excited what a great way to start the new year! 

Morning sickness is wearing off just a bit which worrys me even though I know this is when it's supposed to happen. Ugh I won't be happy til the babe is in my arms


----------



## timeforababy

Lots of scans over the next few days. I wish I could be excited for mine in 2 days but I have the worst cold in the world. I was awake half the night coughing because it was so bad. 

The most annoying thing is that I'm off work until the 5th (this was supposed to be our last precious 2 weeks together of quiet and now it's destroyed).

Congrats Tasha


----------



## lucy1

My sonoline b came today!!

Tried it first thing - empty bladder and stomach and after 10 minutes gave up. Drank loads of water and moved around and switched position and after about 5 minutes I think I found it!

Definite heartbeat climbing from 135 and stabilising about 149. Too high to be mine! Heard it strong for about 10 seconds and it faded away to the background so I think baby must have swam away!

I instantly burst out crying. It was amazing and made it so much more real than scans and seeing the hb alone because, well you know, been there done that got the t-shirt!


----------



## Tasha

Thank you k4th. It does feel good. Not far away for you either, don't think we ever fully relax though.

Exciting rose. Will you start buying? 

Feel better soon timeforababy.

Yay lucy :dance:


----------



## Duffy fan 13

Good luck to all those with scans! I can't wait until we have ours, I'm so excited for DH to be able to see our little dot, it will make it seem more real! 
Congrats Tasha, hoping things continue to go well x 
Lucy, glad they delivered the doppler, it must be so reassuring to have it on hand and able to use when you want x


----------



## countryblonde

So nice for everyone! I know there's still a lot of nervousness at this point but there's gonna be some of you starting to feel movement soon!!! Isn't that awesome. I can't say I'm jealous of those of you who are a couple weeks ahead of me... I have a doctors appointment on Friday and I'm really hoping to hear a heartbeat, if I don't I will be a mess. The wait from 7 weeks to 10 weeks is crazy... I don't know how I went until over 10 weeks before I had anything with my last pregnancy. I have my nt scan on the 15th which also seems so far away. I just want to know everything is still good in there.


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Looks like a lot of us are having Monday morning scans!

Mine is at 8:30 Monday morning. FX for a great view of the neck and low fluid! Being over 35...little nervous...but I know all will be well!

Most impatient to find out the gender! Waiting more weeks is torture!!


----------



## Baby_Dreams

I've had a constant ache in my stomach low down since last night :(


----------



## k4th

Baby_Dreams said:


> I've had a constant ache in my stomach low down since last night :(

:hugs:

As your uterus will be moving out of your pelvis around about now, do you think it could be things moving around & settling??

Hope you feel better soon


----------



## Baby_Dreams

I hope so yeah, just so annoying not knowing what's going on. Thanks hun x


----------



## sammynashley

Hope the people receiving scans this week have good appointments!

I've got my 12week scan first thing in the morning at 9am. Pretty nervous but excited, heard beans heartbeat on the Doppler yesterday.

We went window shopping around the retail parks yesterday and decided on the travel system we'll be getting :) 

Baby_dreams I've been getting achey pains feel a bit like weak braxton hicks hoping it's things moving around and stretching!


----------



## timeforababy

Baby_Dreams said:


> I've had a constant ache in my stomach low down since last night :(

I'm the same as you and I've had that the last few days too. Possibly just more growing pains :)


----------



## babyvaughan

I've been noticing some more pains to the last few days must be all of stretching some more! I had a scare so I saw baby just a few days ago moving around like crazy so i just keep telling myself its fine its just growing!! I had an NT screening set up at special office for this coming week but my new OB offers it in office so I just took that instead! Only 1 week left for it there doing mine at 12 weeks 5 days so I'm hoping to get a peek at the angle of the dangle ;) I know its not very good guess but just be fun to have more of idea on what we are expecting! He cant make this appointment because of work but the official gender scan he will be missing work for and we plan to go shopping out hearts out after!


----------



## Starlight34

Hi everyone, hope you are all doing well. 
I am almost 13 weeks, and only had slight queasiness up until now.
I was super nauseous yesterday and today. :sick: I felt like vomiting, but I haven't yet. I'm one of those people who will do anything in their power NOT to vomit. I thought I was in the clear :wacko: Can morning sickness happen later? I feel for all the ladies who have been suffering from it since the beginning.
I have a scan early tomorrow morning, so at least I have that to look forward to.


----------



## ajarvis

Well. Had my ultrasound on Christmas Eve. Baby stopped growing at 8 weeks 4 days or so. So I won't be running the thread any longer. Spent the last 5 days with my family and fiance and that will continue for the next few days. I will definitely be following this thread and you wonderful ladies. I wish you happiness and a wonderful July :)

Kozmikkitten I am so sorry for your loss I feel your pain. Looks like we found out on the same day. I'll update the list :hugs:


----------



## MamaBee413

Ajarvis and Kozmikkitten, there aren't any words for this. I'm so sorry for your loss. :hugs:


----------



## jbk

Ajarvis, I am so sorry!


----------



## Medzi

Oh no ajarvis :( I am so so sorry :hugs: 

Would anyone be willing to take over the thread?


----------



## countryblonde

So sorry Ajarvis my prayers are with you and your family


----------



## hollyw79

Ajarvis.. I am so incredibly sorry :hugs: :hugs: hugs x a million!


----------



## heaveneats

Oh my gosh ajarvis I am so sorry about the news I wish you happiness in your future. I'm glad you are surrounded by love. 

I have my scan tomorrow. I am so nervous now


----------



## Rach87

So sorry ajarvis. Prayers for you. :'(


----------



## lucy1

So sorry ajarvis! x


----------



## Duffy fan 13

Ajarvis my thoughts are with you x so so sorry to hear that &#128542;


----------



## dan-o

ajarvis said:


> Well. Had my ultrasound on Christmas Eve. Baby stopped growing at 8 weeks 4 days or so. So I won't be running the thread any longer. Spent the last 5 days with my family and fiance and that will continue for the next few days. I will definitely be following this thread and you wonderful ladies. I wish you happiness and a wonderful July :)
> 
> Kozmikkitten I am so sorry for your loss I feel your pain. Looks like we found out on the same day. I'll update the list :hugs:

Oh ajarvis :cry: I'm so sorry for your loss, and the timing of your loss, that's heartbreaking :hugs:
Thinking of you and your family xxx

If you need any help with the thread, I would be happy to help. Xxx


----------



## dan-o

KozmikKitten said:


> Ladies - I have to leave the thread. We found out Fri that our baby stopped growing at 8+3. There is no longer a heartbeat.
> Ajarvis - please add me to the angel list.
> 
> I wish everyone here the best of luck for your July babies.

I'm so sorry for your loss kozmikkitten, keeping you in my thoughts :hugs: xxx


----------



## sportysgirl

So sorry ajarvis. Glad you have your family around you x x


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Im so sorry Ajarvis xxx


----------



## Tasha

I am so sorry ajarvis. 

Life is so bloody unfair.

Let me know what you want to do with regards to running the thread and I will sort it. I would continue it if you wish.


----------



## BeautifulRose

I'm so sorry Ajarvis


----------



## timeforababy

Ajarvis - I'm so sorry :(


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Ajarvis - I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## sammynashley

I'm so sorry Ajarvis :hugs:


----------



## cdex67

I am so horrible about keeping up with this thread!

Ajarvis I am so so sorry but really glad to hear you have your family around and are taking the time you need. 

Good luck to all of the ladies with scans today and soon, can't wait to hear about them.

Tasha congrats on 12 weeks &#9825;&#9825;

Afm- 13+4 today, I can't believe it. Coming into the second tri, I'm feeling pretty good. My sex drive has definitely increased over the past few days and my acne has disappeared, knock on wood. But the frequent urination and sense of smell have been ridiculous. Also, I've been having weird sensations "down there." Almost feels like I didn't put a tampon in far enough and I've got some sharp pains going on too. I found baby's heartbeat with the dopoker last night, 168bpm. Such a lovely feeling :)


----------



## LuvallmyH

ajarvis and KozmikKitten I am so very sorry for your losses. :nope: Please take care of yourselves as you try to heal.


----------



## heaveneats

Hi ladies, had my scan today, baby was moving and groving, got to hear the heart beat of 155 BPM. I will post a picture when I get hope. I hope everyone is OK xx


----------



## sammynashley

Hi ladies, had my scan this morning baby was wiggling about sucking his/her thumb and seemed to be jumping from hiccups maybe. A real good wriggler was making the sonographer work for the measurements. They've also moved my date upto the 6th July so I'm now 13 weeks. Nearly in 2nd trimester.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 44.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## k4th

Ajarvis - so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## fluffet521

Hello, ladies! I am back from a long Christmas break and have a lot of catching up to do, but just wanted to say I hope everyone had a great Christmas!


----------



## k4th

Heaveneats & sammyandashley - congrats on good scans!! I had one today at 10+2 and everything is looking good. Saw the heartbeat & movement. Feel so lucky.


----------



## BeautifulRose

cdex67 said:


> I am so horrible about keeping up with this thread!
> 
> Ajarvis I am so so sorry but really glad to hear you have your family around and are taking the time you need.
> 
> Good luck to all of the ladies with scans today and soon, can't wait to hear about them.
> 
> Tasha congrats on 12 weeks &#9825;&#9825;
> 
> Afm- 13+4 today, I can't believe it. Coming into the second tri, I'm feeling pretty good. My sex drive has definitely increased over the past few days and my acne has disappeared, knock on wood. But the frequent urination and sense of smell have been ridiculous. Also, I've been having weird sensations "down there." Almost feels like I didn't put a tampon in far enough and I've got some sharp pains going on too. I found baby's heartbeat with the dopoker last night, 168bpm. Such a lovely feeling :)

Omg I'm going through it with the smells and having to use the bathroom all the time! It's to the point I get upset everytime a co worker heats food up especially fish.


----------



## fluffet521

ajarvis, I am so terribly sad to hear of your loss. :hugs: My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family. Take care of yourself, hun.


----------



## Khatif

Hello ladies,

Ajarvis, I am so sorry for your loss. I wish you all the best and I am happy that your family is there for you.

I have my next scan next week, the 7th of January. I hope everything is all right with the baby.
My nausea is less now and I did not throw up for days. I start to not worry since I learned symptoms does not mean anything at all.

If the scan is good next week then I will be 11 weeks so I will start planning. We have a lot to do in the house and also we need to get some new item for the baby. To make it not too stressful I decide to by everything slowly, like one or two items per month.


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Congrats on all the great scans xx


----------



## Feb4th2011

Ajarvis... I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Starlight34

Ajarvis- I'm so sorry to hear that. My thoughts are with you :hugs:

I had my scan early this morning. I've been having some morning nausea lately, and when you have an ultrasound, you have to drink lots of water before. Well, I drank the water, but it came back up, IN THE CAR on the way there. It happened so fast I didn't have time to roll down the window. My poor husband didn't know what to say, he just gave me this look like "Ewwwww." It was all over myself and all over the passenger side of the car. Thank goodness it was just water. What an awesome way to start the day, lol :wacko: :nope:

I'll post my scan photo shortly.


----------



## Starlight34

Here's a scan photo from today
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Babygirl3289

I had my ultrasound the day after Christmas! The baby looks like a little gummy bear :) it was moving and looked as though it had the hiccups! Heartbeat was 178 and doc said it was normal! I do have a 2cm sac of fluid in my uterus, but the doctor didn't seem concerned. She said I may have some spotting or not, and it should just absorb back into my body. She didn't give me any restrictions nor was she worried about a miscarriage. My hubby got teary eyed :) So cute! My due date is exactly the same July 31st :) 

In the picture the little circular thing underneath the baby is the yolk sac :)
 



Attached Files:







photo (5).jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Babygirl3289

Ajarvis- I am so incredibly sorry for your loss :( Praying for you and your family.


----------



## fluffet521

Khatif said:


> I have my next scan next week, the 7th of January. I hope everything is all right with the baby.
> My nausea is less now and I did not throw up for days. I start to not worry since I learned symptoms does not mean anything at all.

My next appointment is the same day, Khatif! I share your concern about everything being alright with my baby, too. It's so hard having these appointments so spread out and not knowing what's going on in there between appointments. :hugs: I'm so worried my baby has stopped growing in there, too, as it happened with my angel last time. :(


----------



## fluffet521

Such a cute little gummy bear, Babygirl! <3 Also great scans, Starlight and Sammynashley! <3


----------



## Wiggler

So sorry ajarvis :hugs:

Love the scan pics everyone! <3

Rang the hospital this morning as I still haven't heard about my scan. They have the referral and said it could take up to SIX WEEKS to get a scan. My mw is on holiday too. I see her on the 8th though, she'll probably ring the hospital when I see her, I had her with my youngest and she is really good about getting things sorted.


----------



## hollyw79

what beautiful scan pictures!!! :cloud9: 

we sure do make some cute babies in here! :)


----------



## Babygirl3289

fluffet521 said:


> Such a cute little gummy bear, Babygirl! <3 Also great scans, Starlight and Sammynashley! <3



Thank you! :) It was great to see that there really is something growing in there :) Praying everything continues to go well.:cloud9:


----------



## Babygirl3289

Khatif - You are 1 day ahead of me! :)


----------



## ajarvis

Thanks ladies! Much appreciated. Whoever decides they want to take over the thread you just message admin and they change the thread owner. It's pretty simple it seemed when I took it over!

Nice to see some good looking scans and happy news! Who knows maybe I'll have a Christmas baby next year to make up for this horrible Christmas!


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

NT scan went well. Dr said all looked normal. Heard to HB. Measured normal. Crazy to watch LO's heart pump like crazy on the screen as they waiting for him/her to move their head up so they could measure.

Two weeks about till I get the results from the genetic tests. FX I get the gender too! Had the Panorama test done. So...now a new TWW for me. Lol.
 



Attached Files:







2014-12-29 14.29.17.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Ajarvis...thinking of you!


----------



## Babygirl3289

So cute Elizabeth! Do they due the NT scan as a routine scan? Do they usually do it that early? I heard about it , can they do that at your 20 week scan also?


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

NT is routine....panorama is only cause I'm over 35. I believe they do the NT around 12-14 weeks when they can see the fluid behind the neck...before it's absorbed.

And you have to ask....cause its genetic testing so. .. not all moms want it. Personal preference I believe.


----------



## babyvaughan

So sorry for your loss hun!


----------



## Harley Quinn

What a roller coaster of a thread. 

Ajarvis and Kozmikitten, I'm so sorry for your losses. 

On the other hand, it's great to see so many awesome scan results. 

Hugs to you all, good and bad news alike.


----------



## lucy1

The NT testing is standard in the UK which is why it tends to be around 12 weeks.

You can refuse it but I don't know many people who do. I was going to as it really doesn't bother us at all but thought it would be better to get an indication than not. We definitely won't be having invasive investigation if we come back high risk.


----------



## BeautifulRose

I didn't get an NT scan but I am having the blood work done to test for any problems at my next appointment. My dr never even mentioned the Nt scan and since I've had so many scans already I wasn't worried about it


----------



## Babygirl3289

Thanks everyone!

Beautifulrose- are you in the US?


----------



## heaveneats

Here's our baby!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20141229_141433.jpg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## BeautifulRose

Babygirl3289 said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> Beautifulrose- are you in the US?

Yea I am


----------



## Babygirl3289

BeautifulRose said:


> Babygirl3289 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone!
> 
> Beautifulrose- are you in the US?
> 
> Yea I amClick to expand...


What kind of blood work are you having done? 

Where are you from? 

Is anyone having any dryness on your nipples?


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Babygirl3289 said:


> Is anyone having any dryness on your nipples?

dryness and the most crazy sensitivity and tenderness!

any solutions?


----------



## Babygirl3289

I haven't tried anything yet. I just noticed they were super dry and itchy! 

Try coconut oil! That works for everything;well not for the sensitivity but for the dryness :) 

Mine have been super sensitive and tender since I found out I was pregnant!


----------



## cdex67

Omg the dry nipples...they itch and then I rub them so then they burn. I've been putting cocoa butter on them.


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Ditto on the coco butter Cdex, I must smell like a Hershey bar


----------



## babyvaughan

BeautifulRose said:


> I didn't get an NT scan but I am having the blood work done to test for any problems at my next appointment. My dr never even mentioned the Nt scan and since I've had so many scans already I wasn't worried about it

The scan they measure the fluid behind the neck as a part of determining chance of down syndrome etc. 

My ob brought it up to me and gave me the choice it has to be done between 10 weeks 6 days and 13 weeks 6 days. Same with the blood test. Or you can have just a blood test done at I believe she said 28 weeks. 

I have mine in a week, it just gives you a percentage of risk so you know if you want to go for further testing.


----------



## Khatif

In The Netherlands you can have NT done between 11-13 weeks if you want. It is not obligated so everyone has to pay for it themselves. It's a blood test and scan together.
After that at 20 weeks in another echo when they look for every small details of the baby. 
If something looks wrong then there is a blood test to investigate it further but that is rather expensive so they only request is if there are medical reasons. Oh, and there is the amniocentesis of course if it really needed.

My morning sickness is disappearing again.. Has anyone else the same experience? It was horrible for two weeks but now it is almost gone.


----------



## Tasha

My hospital does the nt scan up to 14+2 I think it was.

I had my last epu scan today. All was good.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## k4th

Tasha said:


> My hospital does the nt scan up to 14+2 I think it was.
> 
> I had my last epu scan today. All was good.

Great news tasha!


----------



## hollyw79

That's awesome Tasha!!


----------



## dan-o

Tasha said:


> My hospital does the nt scan up to 14+2 I think it was.
> 
> I had my last epu scan today. All was good.

So cute Tasha! Congratulations on graduating from EPU <3


----------



## MamaBee413

Tasha, cute scan. What is EPU?


----------



## timeforababy

Tasha- great news!

I had my scan today and we saw baby! Big sigh of relief. Sadly, baby was v uncooperative and needed 2 go's before we could have a NT measurement. 1.8mm, a bit higher than normal but might be due to restricted view, have to wait for bloods too.

Picked up my freebie goodie bags but not really a great selection, got a nice free pack of baby wipes but it's very poor really (and one free nappy!) lol.

(how does one put a photo up on here?)


----------



## MamaBee413

timefor: if you hit "Post Reply", there is a paper clip next to a smiley face on the top row of options. Click that, choose file, hit upload and then it should attach.


----------



## Tasha

Thank you girls.

Mamabee it's the early pregnancy unit. I've been under them as I've had so many loses in first tri, now I'm under loads of different teams because of my second and third tri loses x


----------



## MamaBee413

Tasha, I see. I'm so glad everything is going well for you. Prayers that it continues!


----------



## Tasha

Glad you had a good scan timeforababy


----------



## timeforababy

Hope this works, my scan from today :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







baby.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## hollyw79

timeforababy said:


> Hope this works, my scan from today :happydance:

what a cute little bean!! :)


----------



## Tasha

Beautiful timeforababy x


----------



## Keyval

So sorry ajarvis . I wish you all the happiness in the future xx xx

I was supposed to have my booking appointment today but had to cancel as I was off work the last 5 weeks with the worst sickness ever and due back today so didn't wanna ring know again ha . I have it scheduled for next Tuesday . Won't be getting as scan though as you don't get one here until second appointment . I got 2 early ones already though so I'm hopeful everything is still ok


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Great scan timeforababy! Mine is tomorrow :) ps.we have the same due date xx


----------



## sportysgirl

I also had a scan today. All looking good, measuring as my dates maybe a little ahead but will give me an official due date at my dating scan on the 15th Jan!


----------



## Medzi

So happy to hear all the good news :)


----------



## jbk

Love all the scans! Thinking of getting a private gender scan at 16 weeks. My ob won't do another until end of Feb :/


----------



## Tasha

Fab about the scan sporty.

I had the op changed to me. I hope everyone is okay with that.

Also thought it would be nice to keep a list of our next appointments on the front page. So we can wish each other luck more easily. If you want your next appointment added just say and I will do it, tell me the date and what type of appointment it is (scan, booking in, antenatal, etc).


----------



## jbk

Tasha said:


> Fab about the scan sporty.
> 
> I had the op changed to me. I hope everyone is okay with that.
> 
> Also thought it would be nice to keep a list of our next appointments on the front page. So we can wish each other luck more easily. If you want your next appointment added just say and I will do it, tell me the date and what type of appointment it is (scan, booking in, antenatal, etc).

Mine is Jan 21st at 10 CST. It is a antenatal :) hoping to hear the heartbeat (I hear it at home whenever, but the doctors is better!)

I'm also due on the 19th not the 11th if that can be fixed...thanks!


----------



## k4th

Tasha said:


> Fab about the scan sporty.
> 
> I had the op changed to me. I hope everyone is okay with that.
> 
> Also thought it would be nice to keep a list of our next appointments on the front page. So we can wish each other luck more easily. If you want your next appointment added just say and I will do it, tell me the date and what type of appointment it is (scan, booking in, antenatal, etc).

Thanks Tasha!! :thumbup:

My next appointment is on 12th of jan & is a scan :)


----------



## Baby_Dreams

My next appointment is tomorrow at 10.20 my 12 week scan. I understand if you don't post this as it's soon lol x


----------



## k4th

Baby_Dreams said:


> My next appointment is tomorrow at 10.20 my 12 week scan. I understand if you don't post this as it's soon lol x

Good luck for tomorrow baby_dreams. Hope baby behaves & you get a clear view :)


----------



## Khatif

Good luck tomorrow Baby_dreams! It is nice you have the 12 weeks scan aleady :)


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Thank you K4th and Khatif, I'm nervous as had really awful cramping for two days now xx


----------



## k4th

Baby_Dreams said:


> Thank you K4th and Khatif, I'm nervous as had really awful cramping for two days now xx

:hugs: :hugs: hope it's all perfect


----------



## Harley Quinn

Lovely scan pics, ladies!

About the dry nipples... I haven't had them myself, but I would suggest getting lanolin, especially if you plan to BF baby. You're going to want something that will work after baby comes too, and 100% lanolin is excellent stuff!


----------



## timeforababy

Tasha said:


> Fab about the scan sporty.
> 
> I had the op changed to me. I hope everyone is okay with that.
> 
> Also thought it would be nice to keep a list of our next appointments on the front page. So we can wish each other luck more easily. If you want your next appointment added just say and I will do it, tell me the date and what type of appointment it is (scan, booking in, antenatal, etc).

Mine is 21 Jan for midwife, then 19 feb for growth scan.

My due date is now officially 7 July but I wouldn't bother changing it. 

I'm team yellow all the way. Thank you!


----------



## timeforababy

good luck for tomorrow babydreams.


----------



## Tasha

Changed that jbk and added all the appointments so far.

Good luck tomorrow baby dreams x


----------



## BeautifulRose

Tasha said:


> Fab about the scan sporty.
> 
> I had the op changed to me. I hope everyone is okay with that.
> 
> Also thought it would be nice to keep a list of our next appointments on the front page. So we can wish each other luck more easily. If you want your next appointment added just say and I will do it, tell me the date and what type of appointment it is (scan, booking in, antenatal, etc).

Great idea ! MIne is January 1st at 10:45am EST for a early gender scan !! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

And then January 5th at 9:00 Am EST for regular ob check up


----------



## sammynashley

Well done on the scans ladies! 

Tasha, could you change my due date to the 6th July please my scan moved me up, also have the midwife on the 7th jan and gender scan on the 31st jan & my 20week scan booked in on the 17th February also see the consultant afterwards. 

Does anyone know the "normal" range for the nuchal fold measurements?


----------



## Tasha

I have added those girls. I won't add the times though as there will be too much info on the front page and it will be confusing with all the time zones.


----------



## Tasha

Will do that now sammy, what was your EDD?


----------



## sammynashley

It was the 9th but they've moved me to the 6th :)


----------



## timeforababy

sammynashley said:


> Well done on the scans ladies!
> 
> Tasha, could you change my due date to the 6th July please my scan moved me up, also have the midwife on the 7th jan and gender scan on the 31st jan & my 20week scan booked in on the 17th February also see the consultant afterwards.
> 
> Does anyone know the "normal" range for the nuchal fold measurements?

I think they consider anything up to 2.5mm as ok. But it has to be done with your blood test for a combined test.

As a screening assay, it is only 77% accurate, but hopefully any other anomalies will be picked up at 20 week scan.


----------



## Tasha

Done sammy x


----------



## lucy1

My next appointment is 14th Jan and its my NT combined screening.


----------



## sammynashley

Thank you tasha!

I'm kinda worried now mine was higher than that :( I had my blood test straight after was told results will take a couple weeks but if there's a high risk I'll be contacted within 2-4 working days.


----------



## Tasha

Sammy I think age, hospital, what exact gestation baby is, all changes it plus it doesn't mean much without the bloods x


----------



## Tasha

Lucy I will add yours (and anyone else who writes between now and then) in the morning xx


----------



## sammynashley

Thank you tasha, it's such a worry tho, the sonographer said everything looked good so hoping that's a good sign.


----------



## MNgirl1991

Hey ladies! Was gone for the holidays so I had quite a bit of catching up to do on here. Adjarvis, I am so sorry for your loss :( I can't imagine how I'd feel. :hugs:
I had my first ultrasound yesterday at 11w2d and everything was perfect. He or she was literally kicking upwards the entire time and the tech had a hard time getting a good picture lol heart rate was 178. Anyone have any early gender guesses? DH and I both want a boy. 
Hope everyone else had a lovely holiday!
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1419981806954.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Harley Quinn

Oh, I didn't realize we were adding appointments to the front page. That's neat. :)

I have a my next OB appointment on Jan. 6th and my gender scan is on Feb. 20th. 

Thanks!


----------



## Rach87

My next appts are jan 15 for a check up/scan. Then feb 16 for anatomy/gender scan!! :wohoo:

And thanks for taking over the thread Tasha


----------



## LuvallmyH

Great us pics! Cute babies!
I read 2.8 is the highest for a normal nuchal fold measurement. My last baby measured 2.8 at 13w & a few days. They were concerned and we had additional testing (blood test.) 
I'm very worried this time too because I'm older now. My nt scan is January 5th. We will probably do the extra blood test at that time. It also tells you the gender of the baby. Praying every night for a healthy baby.
Bump pic! Where is everyone else's??!!


----------



## MNgirl1991

Cute bump! I'm jealous lol
I barely have a bump to show. I don't even look pregnant and I am almost out of the first trimester! :(


----------



## cdex67

MNgirl1991 said:


> Cute bump! I'm jealous lol
> I barely have a bump to show. I don't even look pregnant and I am almost out of the first trimester! :(

Don't feel bad! I'm almost 14 weeks and have nothing. Poo.


----------



## sammynashley

LuvallmyH- I'll post a bump pic late although I'm feeling more fat than bumpy ATM, my nuchal fold measurement was 2.90mm so I guess I'm out the normal range? The sonographer didn't say anything tho just everything looked good. Was also told if the risk is high I'll be contacted within 2-4 days so I guess if I don't get a cell by Monday everything should be ok? 

Woke up this morning with horrible cramps and morning sickness thought it was meant to ease of as time passes :( still struggling a lot with food aversions too anyone else?


----------



## sportysgirl

My next appointment is my NT scan on 15th January.


----------



## csto

Ajarvis- I'm so sorry for your loss. :hugs:

Congrats everyone who has had a great scan! So nice to see those little babies. :) 

My next appointment is friday, Jan 2. It's a dating scan. My first!


----------



## timeforababy

sammynashley said:


> LuvallmyH- I'll post a bump pic late although I'm feeling more fat than bumpy ATM, my nuchal fold measurement was 2.90mm so I guess I'm out the normal range? The sonographer didn't say anything tho just everything looked good. Was also told if the risk is high I'll be contacted within 2-4 days so I guess if I don't get a cell by Monday everything should be ok?
> 
> Woke up this morning with horrible cramps and morning sickness thought it was meant to ease of as time passes :( still struggling a lot with food aversions too anyone else?

The measurement doesn't mean anything without the bloods. :) I know it's worrying if it's high and no use telling you not to worry but it's a combined risk with both measurement and bloods.

Sorry to hear you're still struggling with MS. It will definitely ease, just keep doing what you're doing.

I wish I had a food aversion. They weighed me yesterday and I've put on 4 kilos. I definitely need to watch what I eat from tomorrow.


hehhee...and as for a bump, mine is more food belly than actual baby I'm guessing!


----------



## dan-o

Don't worry if you don't have a bump yet ladies, it's so individual! 

Here's my bump at 11 weeks. Some middle pudge making my jeans tight, but that may just be the half a jar of marmite I ate on crackers at 11pm last night :haha: :dohh:

https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/AED523A9-8073-4550-94CF-41F39DC2E522.jpg


----------



## dan-o

Oh and I have my nt scan on the 6th and my first midwife appt on the 9th! :D

Gorgeous bump luvallmy <3

Good luck for today baby dreams, look forward to a piccy!! 

Such a cute pic mn, congrats on the fab scan!


----------



## Khatif

I think with second and third etc pregnancy is shows faster. And of course if someone has some plus weight on, it makes it bigger. Like in my case. I just feel very fat
 



Attached Files:







2014-12-31 11.03.46.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## dan-o

sammynashley said:


> LuvallmyH- I'll post a bump pic late although I'm feeling more fat than bumpy ATM, my nuchal fold measurement was 2.90mm so I guess I'm out the normal range? The sonographer didn't say anything tho just everything looked good. Was also told if the risk is high I'll be contacted within 2-4 days so I guess if I don't get a cell by Monday everything should be ok?
> 
> Woke up this morning with horrible cramps and morning sickness thought it was meant to ease of as time passes :( still struggling a lot with food aversions too anyone else?

Sammy I believe the scale for the NT measurement is a sliding one depending on what baby measures? As you are further along, then it sounds like it's within normal range! The cut off is over 3.5mm isn't it? You are well below that :) xx


----------



## Tasha

I've done everyone's appointments. Dano I did your nt scan on the 6th as that's what you put but I thought it was the 5th so thought I would ask!?!

Good luck to baby dreams today.

I'm on pregnancy 22 (6th to make it this far) and have a teeny tiny, not noticeable to anyone but me, bump. So don't worry x


----------



## Lumi

Can't believe I'm 11weeks already, I'm super keen for my next scan on the 12th of Jan :D


----------



## sammynashley

Thanks for the reassurance tasha. I'm pretty sure I've put loads of weight on only thing a can stomach is sweet things..never a good sign if you don't wanna put loads of weight on :( haha

Dan-o i was 13weeks when I had my NT not sure what the normal range is for the measurements.


----------



## sammynashley

This is my "bump" at 13+2
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Scan went well I'm measuring at 13 weeks 5 days. New due date is July 3rd x


----------



## Baby_Dreams

https://i79.photobucket.com/albums/j126/NicolaLD/received_10152995099106942.jpeg.jpg


----------



## BeautifulRose

Congrats Baby Dreams ! Im due on July 3rd too. :flower: I love your ultrasound it gives me a great idea of what my gummy bear looks like now. So cute and looks like a real baby now


----------



## dan-o

Wow baby dreams that scan piccy is so clear!! Congrats, very cute indeed!


----------



## Medzi

Thanks Tasha for taking over :)

Baby dreams great scan! <3

As for me I'm officially second trimester! Yay! Tasha - I an high risk and have more appointments then I can keep track.. 3 next month so let's just put my next scan date which is Feb 6 :) Staying team yellow.


----------



## sammynashley

Lovely scan baby_dreams :) 

Yay for being in second trimester medzi!


----------



## MNgirl1991

I love that US picture, baby_dreams. It's amazing to see the little one grow and look more and more like a baby each time :)

Medzi- Are you staying team yellow throughout the whole pregnancy? I am still on the fence of if I want to find out or not. My husband REALLY wants to know ahead of time, but I always thought it would be fun to keep it a surprise and wonder the whole time lol


----------



## Medzi

Yep! The whole pregnancy. We didn't find out with our son either until he was born and it was wonderful. Dh says he could go either way this time but I love being team yellow so it is an easy choice. It would be hard having a partner wanting to know when you don't! My friend actually did find out with their first and her husband didn't! She didn't tell a soul... I would never be able to not tell or let it slip!


----------



## Tasha

Lumi I've added that.

Sammy that's a fab bump.

Beautiful baby dreams.

I've added your scan date medzi, but don't worry about too many appointments for me to add. I have a scan on the 5th, obstetric medicine on the 16th, scan and prem clinic on the 19th, the mw on the 26th, consultant on the 28th. And this is a lull in my care. I'm also planning on speaking to the clinic manager on the 5th as I'm not happy with some stuff so there will be more appointments thrown in too. Just wanted to reassure you, you are not the only one and no amount is too much for me :hugs:

Wahoooo for second tri :dance:

I'm also not finding out. Hubby wants to but I dont, so we've agreed on not!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Wow haven't been here for ages! I kind of forgot to check up on the group...shame on me! How is everyone doing? I have my NT scan on Monday morning. It will be my first time seeing baby! Heard a strong heartbeat at 10 weeks though. :cloud9:


----------



## MamaBee413

One day without Internet and you are a bunch of chatty Cathys ! I think I'm all caught up. The scans are so sweet to look at and our bumps are growing. Maybe I'll take a pic later. I did one with my sisters in law this past Saturday but they are much farther along and I just look chubby. I had a very restless night with a lot of lower left side pain. Then my son woke up from a nightmare that the baby died. Eek! So I called to see if they had any openings today to move our Friday NT scan up and they didnt. However, they are letting me come in later to hear the heartbeat. FX for a strong one.


----------



## MamaBee413

Tasha, thanks for stepping up and taking over the group. I have my NT scan on Friday, Jan 2.


----------



## Bubbles1088

FX for you, MamaBee! I'm sure all will be well. Nightmares and pain can definitely be unsettling though. <3


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Tasha please can you change me due date to the 3rd? Thanks hun xx

I have 7 appointments between now and April... not used to this many haha x


----------



## Khatif

What a beautiful scan Baby_dreams! Happy to see that everything is all right!


Tasha, can you add me to 7 January scan day? I have an appointment with the midwife. They will make a scan and then have a half an hour talk and I also will have my official due date.

Happy New Year ladies. I wish you all and all your babies the best for the coming year!


----------



## MNgirl1991

Medzi said:


> Yep! The whole pregnancy. We didn't find out with our son either until he was born and it was wonderful. Dh says he could go either way this time but I love being team yellow so it is an easy choice. It would be hard having a partner wanting to know when you don't! My friend actually did find out with their first and her husband didn't! She didn't tell a soul... I would never be able to not tell or let it slip!

My husband is trying to convince me that he can find out and keep the secret from me and everyone else if I don't want to know. He's pretty good at keeping secrets, and he doesn't talk to his family much so I'm sure that would work out. But then I feel like I would be tempted to find out knowing he knows lol 
My mom wants me to stay team yellow. She did with all of her kids and want to keep the tradition alive.
Luckily I still have a couple of months to make up my mind Lol decisions, decisions!


----------



## Keyval

What's everyone doing for new years? I'm heading for a meal tonight at 9pm so late to be eating but they didn't have any other time and we are ringing in the new year there too . Dunno how I'm gonna eat or stay awake. Ha


----------



## Khatif

Staying at home and do nothing. Playing some boardgames with my son and with my husband and chill on the couch :) Hehe, I feel old :)


----------



## MamaBee413

It is my BIL's 30th and so we are giving him a surprise party. Should be pretty fun! I found a killer drink recipe that glows in the dark (shut the front door!), but alas, cannot partake nor can his wife so I think I'll pass on buying supplies. Then, my firstborn turns 10 tomorrow (bittersweet)! Breakfast in bed is our tradition and so I'll be getting stuff for her birthday breakfast shortly. 

Happy 2015 everyone; it should be an exciting one!!!!


----------



## LuvallmyH

Keyval said:


> What's everyone doing for new years? I'm heading for a meal tonight at 9pm so late to be eating but they didn't have any other time and we are ringing in the new year there too . Dunno how I'm gonna eat or stay awake. Ha

We stay in on NYE and make it all about the kids. We get pizza & play games & that sort of thing. I love that tradition. I hated going out - I'm not a big drinker or partier.


----------



## MamaBee413

We normally stay in (especially since the next day is a birthday and we get up early), but with this being a 'special' birthday for him, we felt like we should go. I don't know that I'll make it to midnight. I guess we'll see.


----------



## BeautifulRose

I know its early but whats everyones plan as far as pain meds during labor? I went natural with my DD so im hoping I can this time too. I got all the way to 6 cms without feeling one contraction but then that "ring of fire" omg it was horrible. I loved being able to shower right after though. And labor (from when my water broke until birth) was only 4 hours so im no superwoman lol.


----------



## cdex67

Tasha my next appointment is Jan 6th. It will just be a check in I believe.


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Genetic Dr just called. All blood work came back way below any risk. Proud of our old egg and sperm. Lol. I can breathe a little easier now!


----------



## timeforababy

nice scan baby dreams!

and yay ms elizabeth, so glad for good news.

We are not going out, we always try and stay at home this time of the year, and make it special for us. This year, both of us are ill so even less of an incentive. we are planning on going to bed early (lol). But we are going to a panto on saturday (oh yes, we are!!)

BeautifulRose, I'm keeping an open mind. I would like a natural birth but my last scan showed a 5cm fibroid in the vicinity of cervix. So, there is a chance I might not even get a choice depending on what the little bugger does. I'm not averse to pain relief, and will make a choice on the day (or night)


----------



## Medzi

Thanks Tasha! OK I have a checkup on Jan 12. <3 Sorry you have so many too but it is good we are both well taken care of :) I'm excited you are staying team yellow too! 

MN you'll know what to do when the time comes. Team yellow is awesome though! 

Nonplans for New Years. Our little guy has been battling the flu so just staying in. 

Natural labor here too :) well... Gas and air again is the plan.


----------



## timeforababy

LuvallmyH said:


> Keyval said:
> 
> 
> What's everyone doing for new years? I'm heading for a meal tonight at 9pm so late to be eating but they didn't have any other time and we are ringing in the new year there too . Dunno how I'm gonna eat or stay awake. Ha
> 
> We stay in on NYE and make it all about the kids. We get pizza & play games & that sort of thing. I love that tradition. I hated going out - I'm not a big drinker or partier.Click to expand...

I've just seen your profile photo! wow, is that your whole family? gorgeous (and how tiring must it be!)


----------



## dan-o

Sounds like you ladies have some lovely plans for nye! My hubby is working til late (chef) and my kiddies are too young to stay up past about 9pm, so it's sneak off to bed to watch TV I think! :haha:

This is my 7th teetotal New Years in a row! Been pregnant every New Years except 2011 when I was EBF my 5mo ds1!


----------



## Khatif

BeautifulRose, I will see what comes. I hope to make it without meds, but it depends on my hips mostly.

With DS labor was 16 hours long after my water was broken and I have hip-shot what caused horrible pain last time so I got some meds. Tbh I hope the second time the baby will come faster.


----------



## sammynashley

My babies have gone to bed already the woke me up at 6.30 so they're extremely tired and ratty :( I'm also waiting for hubby to get home from work so we can do dinner together a be lazy in front of the TV :) 

I'd love to be thinking about going into labour but I'll be having my 3rd csection so my ultimate pain relief will be a horrible spinal, that for some reason makes me shake and gives me a tingly/itchy nose :( not looking forward to that part or the 24 hours in bed with a catheter :( 

Has anyone thought of buying anything yet?


----------



## Wiggler

Just popping in quick to say hi! 

I'm buying as soon as I can after my scan on the 15th. Want it all done and out of the way :haha:


----------



## heaveneats

We bought a double stroller after my scan Monday it was a really good price :) I think I'll wait to buy clothes.


----------



## Tasha

I think that's every one up to date.

We have no plans for New Years.

Birth wise if I get the choice then I want a drug free vbac (first labour I had an epi, labour two and three nothing, four nothing until 7cm when I needed a section, five nothing at all) but according to a doctor the other week it's likely I will need a section to save babies life at some point.

I won't buy for a long time to come except for a blanket at around 14-16 weeks. And maybe a baby name book soon.


----------



## Babygirl3289

I bought some pacifiers :) That's it. My sister had twins (a boy and a girl) so I am lucky and get to have her extra clothes either way! :) I cant wait to find out the gender so I can buy lots of clothes!! <3


----------



## Wiggler

Birth wise.... hmmm, I don't know, I have had a not so great epi experience, a GREAT natural experience and a terrible natural experience. So... I'm trying not to think that far ahead right now lol.


----------



## Wiggler

Has anyone picked out names yet?


----------



## Khatif

I will wait till week 12 with buying anything. After that I will slowly get all what we need. :)Cannot wait until then. 

We haven't got any names yet. And you Wiggler?


----------



## Wiggler

I'm letting OH pick this time as I had the main say with the other 3. He has chosen, and they are lovely (and secret :rofl:) <3


----------



## Babygirl3289

Khatif we are a day apart ! Ur due date is the 30th of July? :)


----------



## Medzi

We like Mary, Isla, Owen, Theodore...


----------



## Wiggler

Medzi - those are gorgeous names!

Cam swore me to secrecy but the names he chose are names he himself vetoed with the girls :rofl:


----------



## MNgirl1991

I am also planning to go natural, but I did sign up for pain meds in case something happens. You just never know what to expect with your first labor. I'll be moving to a different state when I'm 7 months pregnant so switching doctors so late will not be fun. :( I stress just thinking about the last minute change. 
As for buying stuff, I have already started putting together a baby registry. And have been browsing the baby sections of walmart and target lol I won't start buying until 20 weeks though to be safe. 
No plans for NYE. Just gonna stay in and snuggle with the hubby since we both have tomorrow off!
If we have a girl, we are naming her after my late grandma, Iris. If it's a boy, we will keep family tradition and name him after DH. So Dale the IV. :)


----------



## BeautifulRose

Isabelle Rose for a girl 
Julien Eugene for a boy ( my first name is Julie )


----------



## Babygirl3289

Grayson James for Boy :)
Lillian grace or Lillian rose for girl :)


----------



## Wiggler

Loving the names <3


----------



## BeautifulRose

Babygirl3289 said:


> Grayson James for Boy :)
> Lillian grace or Lillian rose for girl :)

Rose is my middle name. I love it, not alot of people have it :kiss:


----------



## Babygirl3289

Really? I Love it! <3


----------



## Tasha

No clue on names, we've used all the ones I love x


----------



## countryblonde

Birth plan for me is still up in the air.. Love to try to go natural again, but I was 29 hours in labour last time and after 20 hours I couldn't take it anymore... My oh also says he would be way more relaxed if I got an epidural... So I will probably not be making any decisions for a bit...see how it goes

As for names, we love Charlotte for a girl and we can't settle on a boys name. Still both like Lincoln but not sure if we like it enough to actually name our kid yet.

On another note - has anyone been feeling any movemet?? I swear I've been feeling swishing and swirling baby movements this week


----------



## countryblonde

Oh and I forgot to add I have a prenatal appointment on jan 2 and I have my nt scan on jan 15 - thanks Tasha for taking over


----------



## Medzi

Wiggler what?! Silly man! I'm excited to hear the name once baby comes :)


----------



## Medzi

No movement yet for me. I have yet another anterior placenta so might not for a bit. I didn't feel Cubby until I was about 24 weeks. Hopefully a bit sooner this time around since it is my second!


----------



## Babygirl3289

Lincoln is cute! 

I was thinking about Hudson for another boy name.. but idk !


----------



## BeautifulRose

I have felt some random movements here and there. Im positive it was the baby.


----------



## Tasha

Country blonde I will do that in a bit.

I felt bubble for a few days before xmas that I was debating then xmas Eve was definite x


----------



## Wiggler

ok, but you guys are sworn to secrecy too :haha: Elliot or Daisy <3

I have been feeling "movement" but I've also had phantom kicks since I had my son so I don't think it's proper movement :haha:


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Aww Wiggler I'm having Elliott too! x


----------



## LuvallmyH

timeforababy said:


> LuvallmyH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keyval said:
> 
> 
> What's everyone doing for new years? I'm heading for a meal tonight at 9pm so late to be eating but they didn't have any other time and we are ringing in the new year there too . Dunno how I'm gonna eat or stay awake. Ha
> 
> We stay in on NYE and make it all about the kids. We get pizza & play games & that sort of thing. I love that tradition. I hated going out - I'm not a big drinker or partier.Click to expand...
> 
> I've just seen your profile photo! wow, is that your whole family? gorgeous (and how tiring must it be!)Click to expand...

Yup, that's us!

I am planning my 8th natural birth & hopefully second water birth. As far as names - all of my children start with an "H" so we will be continuing on with that theme. Once we know boy/girl we will start thinking about it.


----------



## Livvy

We like Slade for a boy and Jade or River for a girl :)


----------



## timeforababy

aw....everyone has nice names.

we're trying to be calm until the 20 week scan and will make more decisions then.

as for movements, I would have said nothing until today when I'm sure baby is doing some sort of somersaults as I've been feeling off in my belly all day (and TMI, having diarrhea)


----------



## MamaBee413

Just back from the doctor. Heartbeat was 163. I felt silly for going, but such a relief to hear! 
We aren't sure about names. We have two 'N' named children and can't decide whether to continue for this one or not. I haven't found a 3rd 'N' name I love. I guess it'll be easier once we know the gender. 
I'm very excited to see how pain relief goes this labor. I had an epi with my first. It was an induction and I don't see how I could've made it without one. My second I think I could've gone without anything, but was worried I'd have a three hour push like I did with the first so I got an epi. Worst part of my labor! So, this time I'll try to avoid it and see how it goes.


----------



## Duffy fan 13

Just catching up, such a fast moving thread! 
We spent last night away from home, did some shopping including some maternity clothes and a couple of baby bits - some bibs, muslin cloths, a Dumbo onesie and a hat, mitten and bootie set. They were in the sale and we couldn't resist them! Mustn't go too mad before we move though! 
Loving all the scans and bump pictures, I think I am just bloated / fat right now! My appetite has certainly increased! 
I think we have a girl and boy name picked out, Amelia (DH choose this) and Oliver (my choice). Not sure about middle names yet.
We're spending tonight watching a couple of movies and trying to stay up til midnight! Hope everyone has a great night, happy new year to you all.


----------



## Duffy fan 13

Oh and my next appointment date will be 14th January.


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Cute names everyone! We have a few we are thinking about....but I don't want to lock into one until later. It's going to be something different...despite my Grandmother wanting something normal like Mary, Ann or Henry. LOL

As for birthing plan. Natural is what I want. How to do it or if I can....must read a book on that! LOL


----------



## Keyval

Beautifulrose IL be going for a c section. My 8lb daughter was too big for me last time I ended up with an awful tear and needed loads of physio after . :)


----------



## Babygirl3289

My next appointment is January 23rd :)


----------



## dan-o

Aghhhh I just stood up and flooded my jeans with blood, no warning! Stupid subchorionic bleed, had nothing for a couple of weeks, then this! :dohh:

Had a quick listen on doppler, HB normal and baby was kicking and swiping, so hopefully it's ok in there x


----------



## Babygirl3289

dan-o said:


> Aghhhh I just stood up and flooded my jeans with blood, no warning! Stupid subchorionic bleed, had nothing for a couple of weeks, then this! :dohh:
> 
> Had a quick listen on doppler, HB normal and baby was kicking and swiping, so hopefully it's ok in there x


Im sorry :( 

My OBGYN said I have a 2cm sac of fluid in my uterus, I asked her if it was blood and she said she couldn't tell. All she knows is that it has fluid in it. But she didn't seem too concerned about it and said that I could possibly have some spotting. 


Is this the same thing as what you have?


----------



## dan-o

Yes babygirl! Mines a bit bigger, about 5.5 x 3.5. I had heavy bleeding at 7-8 weeks and some on off spotting. This is my third pregnancy with this, my first being my DS2. 

Yours may just reabsorb with no spotting at all, you never know with these things! Small ones are usually pretty harmless X


----------



## lucy1

We've picked Olivia Rose for a girl and Charlie James for a boy.

I've had some odd feelings in my uterus. It's pretty much where the baby is as I know from using the doppler. Feels sort of like an elastic band pinging gently?? 1st pregnancy this far so im sure it's not the baby I'm feeling this early but it's something I've never ever felt before.


----------



## Babygirl3289

dan-o said:


> Yes babygirl! Mines a bit bigger, about 5.5 x 3.5. I had heavy bleeding at 7-8 weeks and some on off spotting. This is my third pregnancy with this, my first being my DS2.
> 
> Yours may just reabsorb with no spotting at all, you never know with these things! Small ones are usually pretty harmless X



I see. My sister had one with her twins and it was 8cm's! but it decreased in size on its own and the babies were perfectly fine :) 

My doctor did not say we needed to do a re-scan (and I forgot to ask her) but she did not have any restrictions for me. She didn't seem concerned, Probably because its pretty small. I forgot to also ask where it was in the uterus, if it was close to baby or not. Ugh! I wish I didn't forget so much! 

I have had no spotting so far:happydance: 

Hopefully everything is fine.


----------



## Babygirl3289

How far along are you Dan-o? :)


----------



## dan-o

Thanks, 11 weeks now :)
I didn't get any follow up with mine either (with ds2) but I went for a private scan at 16w and it was still there but by 20w it had gone!


----------



## Babygirl3289

Do you think I should call my OBGYN and ask if there were any restrictions I needed to follow? I am kinda worried about it now..


----------



## dan-o

I honestly wouldn't worry, just avoid heavy lifting and strenuous excersise (although you probably already are!)


----------



## dan-o

&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;happy new year!!&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;


----------



## Feb4th2011

Happy New Year from Canada! Things are settling down and I hope to be back in the conversTions in the next couple days!


----------



## csto

BeautifulRose said:


> I know its early but whats everyones plan as far as pain meds during labor? I went natural with my DD so im hoping I can this time too. I got all the way to 6 cms without feeling one contraction but then that "ring of fire" omg it was horrible. I loved being able to shower right after though. And labor (from when my water broke until birth) was only 4 hours so im no superwoman lol.

Planning a drug free water birth in hospital. I had a really bad back injury several years ago, so I don't know how well an epidural would work on me. So unless there's an emergency, I'm hoping to get by without it. We'll have a doula and we'll be taking hypnobirthing classes to help w/ pain management. 



Wiggler said:


> Has anyone picked out names yet?

We have! Cora Mae for a girl (after my grandma) and Wyatt Russel for a boy (after hubby's grandpa.) 

We've also started buying stuff here and there. I have a baby carrier addiction so I keep buying woven wraps. :blush: We've purchased our car seat, and last night we found an arms reach cosleeper for a steal, so we picked that up too. ($60!) I've been buying boyish/semi-GN clothing. We're not big on gender specific clothes, so mostly everything I bought I'd be ok with putting on a girl or a boy. (That's what headbands are for. lol) I'm just excited, and I love to shop for baby stuff. And the more we buy now, the less we have to buy right before baby. Spreading the purchases out helps!


----------



## jbk

I am going to try and have a med-free birth at the hospital. Where I live they don't allow water births or midwives or home births :(. With my son I was induced because of HTN and ended up with meconium. I did have an epidural with that delivery (the pain was super intense at 2cm!). 

I have only come up with a girls name that I absolutely LOVE: Cameron Rose

LOVE that so many of us are liking "Rose" for the middle name!


----------



## Medzi

Love all the names :) 

Happy New Year everyone! Still 4 hours away for me...


----------



## Harley Quinn

Happy New Year! No plans for us, just another night of putting the kids to bed and watching TV. Ha. I do have a bottle of sparkling cider in the fridge, though, so I think we'll open that up and do a little toast. :)

As far as pain meds for labour, hoping to make it with just laughing gas (aka gas and air) like I did will my other two labours. We'll just have to see how it goes!

We bought two new car seats on Amazon on Monday! They are Diono Radian R100's, so super slim. We're hoping to make our Kia Soul work for all three kids, so have them three across in the back seat. Sure hope it works!

For baby names, I've got a link in my signature to a post I made when I was WTT. Not all those names are still on our "short list." If I had to pick my top boy and girl name right this minute, I would choose Reed and Ramona. :)

Glad to hear everyone is doing well today! Cheers!


----------



## csto

jbk said:


> I am going to try and have a med-free birth at the hospital. Where I live they don't allow water births or midwives or home births :(. With my son I was induced because of HTN and ended up with meconium. I did have an epidural with that delivery (the pain was super intense at 2cm!).

Have you joined any natural birth support groups for your area? I have a few friends in Alabama, and from what I hear, certain hospitals do allow CNM's, so that might be something you look into if you have options for hospitals. Regardless, I hope you get the birth you desire!


----------



## Wiggler

Happy new year guys :D


----------



## MNgirl1991

My next appointment is on January 28th :)


----------



## MamaBee413

So, I might have just cried a little when I saw the 2015 light up knowing that our baby would be born this year. Happy tears, of course!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Hi Ladies i still follow you all just want to say happy new year and all the best for all of you with your pregnacys:flower:


----------



## timeforababy

Happy new year everyone!

I'm getting a bit paranoid, but I just face time-d with my parents (they live halfway around the world) and my mum was concerned that my face was a bit puffy, anyone else notice the pregnancy glow?

I'm hoping to not tell work for at least a few more weeks but if I'm already showing then I guess I can't hide it at all!


----------



## BeautifulRose

My private scan (to hopefully find out the gender!) is in an hour and 45 minutes. At my 11 week everything was fine but I feel a mini panic starting in my chest about if the baby stopped growing. Idk why I haven't been worried at all and I STILL have quite a lot of throwing up happening everyday but I'm so scared . Wish me luck ladies


----------



## dan-o

Good luck BR!! Amazing how they can reveal gender so early now!!! 
Look forward to piccies <3


----------



## babyvaughan

We've had the hardest time with names! Two nights ago we think we found our girl first name, we have a boy middle name but we feel like once we know the gender it will be easier because we can focus rather trying to find both! My birth plan is a C-section I have had a lot of major surgeries and my body especially my pelvic floor could not handle childbirth without long term damage risk that is far more then a little more scar tissue! I'm fine with it parts of me what the normal birth options immediate skin to skin with my baby etc but both our safety is most important! Baby items I've been tempted for the big ones but we agreed when we find our gender well start buying big items. So far I have 3 glass bottles, 3 tommetippe bottles, matching manual pump, breastpads,fuzzy white socks, gray booties, and just a couple outfits but the store I bought from takes returns all year if you save receipt so I can exchange or return if not needed! I scored great deals of most of them so I grabbed them while they were a fraction of the reg price! So excited for us all to find out what were having!


----------



## Medzi

Haooy New Year Whisper. Hope all is well with you <3

Good luck Rose!! I'll be stalking to hear how it all went!

Vaughn buying stuff is so exciting! :) I haven't bought anything for Puffin yet... We have key much all we need from our son and my sister has daughters (a son too!) So we will get hand me downs again if it is a girl. I'll still be buying some special things though.


----------



## Khatif

Good luck Rose!


----------



## k4th

Hope your scan went well rose :)


----------



## countryblonde

Happy new year everyone. Hope your scan went well Beautifulrose.

We made our big facebook annoucement today. And now of course I'm nervous that I did lol. But it's exciting to have eveyone know!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 68.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Tasha

Happy new year girls.

Beautiful rose I hope it went well.

country blonde I did that.

Babygirl13289, Duffy fan and mngirl1991 I couldn't do what you wanted as I need to know if the appointments are scans, ob appointment etc.

I bought a book with 100,001 baby names in today x


----------



## Tasha

Cute country blonde x


----------



## Medzi

Cute country!


----------



## BeautifulRose

:)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 21


----------



## BeautifulRose

It's a boy !!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45.3 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Tasha

Congrats Rose! How do you feel?


----------



## BeautifulRose

Thanks Tasha ! I feel sooo happy I was so relived as soon as I saw the flicker of the heartbeat. The baby had his legs crossed for like 30 mins and I had to drink water and jump around and eventually he uncrossed his legs. I'm so blessed


----------



## Tasha

He is going to keep you on your toes? :haha: you are blessed <3


----------



## Medzi

Huge congrats!! He is perfect! Yes, he will keep you on your toes for sure! Aw, so happy for you!


----------



## MNgirl1991

Tasha said:


> Happy new year girls.
> 
> Beautiful rose I hope it went well.
> 
> country blonde I did that.
> 
> Babygirl13289, Duffy fan and mngirl1991 I couldn't do what you wanted as I need to know if the appointments are scans, ob appointment etc.
> 
> I bought a book with 100,001 baby names in today x

Oops sorry, it's just an OB appointment :)


----------



## MNgirl1991

Also CONGRATS rose! I dearly want a boy :)


----------



## timeforababy

Congrats BeautifulRose!

And nice announcement country!

I sent this pic to a few friends. Lots of excited peoples!
 



Attached Files:







2014-12-18 10.20.32.jpg
File size: 41.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Khatif

I am so happy for you Beautifulrose. What a beautiful scan and your little boy looks really like a baby already. 

I am very carefully with the gender. My sister was told to be a boy on four scans :) 
We we rather surprised when she was born.

My son was told to be a girl at first and later at weeks 26 on a 3D scan we saw his balls :) I was so happy since I knew he was a boy. When they said it's a girl. I couldn't believe it. 

So I don't think we will know anything before week 20 since here they are not even try to see before that.


----------



## k4th

Fab announcements!!

And congrats rose - think you must be the first to know. How exciting :)


----------



## lucy1

Wow that's early to find out! Congrats!

So the nub must disappear into boy girl parts pretty fast!


----------



## Medzi

Cute timeforababy!

Khatif cool stories! I love that your intuition was right! My sister's friend was very surprised to learn her baby was a girl. When she went into labour, it was a boy and then the girl came! They had twins and didn't know! She had only been given 1 scan and baby 2 was hiding well and super low and was born quite a bit smaller but both are doing well!


----------



## Khatif

Wow, twins. That should be q big surprise. I am happy to hear that the babies are fine.


Ladies, I have a rather intimate question. It's about sex to be rather honest.
We did not do it since week 6. My needs is there and growing as well, I have a lot dreams about it. But I cannot imagine to do it. I feel fat and very unsecured in body therefore I have a difficult time to let DH touch me. It is very confusing. ..


----------



## Jrepp

Hi ladies, wondering if I can join? I'm due July 28th after ttc for 19 months and suffering 3 miscarriages. I had scans at 5, 6, 8 and 9 weeks. I am considered high risk due to a blood disorder and some other health things going on and have hyperemisis. I have appointments on January 8th with the high risk Ob (follow up) and the NT scan on January 16th.


----------



## dan-o

Amazing pics BR and congrats on team blue! :yipee:


----------



## dan-o

Jrepp said:


> Hi ladies, wondering if I can join? I'm due July 28th after ttc for 19 months and suffering 3 miscarriages. I had scans at 5, 6, 8 and 9 weeks. I am considered high risk due to a blood disorder and some other health things going on and have hyperemisis. I have appointments on January 8th with the high risk Ob (follow up) and the NT scan on January 16th.

Hi hun, welcome and congrats on the pregnancy going well! There are a few of us here who have had recurrent miscarriages, looks like july will be a bumper crop of rainbow babies! <3


----------



## k4th

Jrepp said:


> Hi ladies, wondering if I can join? I'm due July 28th after ttc for 19 months and suffering 3 miscarriages. I had scans at 5, 6, 8 and 9 weeks. I am considered high risk due to a blood disorder and some other health things going on and have hyperemisis. I have appointments on January 8th with the high risk Ob (follow up) and the NT scan on January 16th.

Hi jrepp :)

Congrats on having good scans!! I'm high risk due to a blood disorder too - I have itp (low platelets so my blood doesn't clot well). My appointments are opposite to yours - have nt scan first on the 12th & then I meet my high risk ob on the 14th. Will be nice to compare notes!


----------



## cdex67

Khatif-- for a long time, from about week 6, I felt extremely uncomfortable having sex even though I wanted it. I wanted it so bad but as soon as dh would touch me it all felt wrong. I did it 3 times anyway and it wasn't worth it. I felt so bad for dh cause he could tell I was uncomfortable but it wasn't his fault. Anyway, the day I hit 12 weeks, I wanted it but I was scared it wouldn't feel right. Did it anyway and since then it has been absolutely incredible. Seriously, best sex ever. For a long time I felt uncomfortable with my body but I decided that I was making something beautiful and needed to embrace it. My husband is more attracted to me now than ever.


----------



## Feb4th2011

SO exciting that you found out already!!! AH!! 

So My next Ob appointment is January 20th!

I'm officially guessing that we are having a boy, but we will be staying team yellow again! 

ALSO IN OTHER BIG NEWS: I felt my baby last night :flow: I wasn't sure at first, but after a minute i knew it was my babe! I was curled up watching reruns of The Office and eating toast! I haven't felt anything since and don't really expect to feel much very often... But when I was 12 weeks 4 days with my DS i thought i felt him, but wasn't sure until i started getting those feelings consistent at 17 weeks.


----------



## babyvaughan

Tasha said:


> Scroll down for everyone's due dates! :happydance:
> 
> Congratulations July Mammas!! :baby:
> 
> Please let me know your due date and I will add you to the list!
> 
> *Fun game Ladies*
> 
> _Guess what you're having or tell me what you're wishing for and I'll put that color stork by your name until we find out! See if we can all guess right or what _
> 
> If you think of anything else you want on the list please let me know!!
> 
> I am a mom of 2 boys currently - 8 and 5. They are super excited for this baby. I'm not with their father any longer. So this is my SO's first baby. As you will see throughout this pregnancy I'm letting him decide alot of things - like whether or not we find out gender etc. that type of thing. I make all decisions on prenatal care and delivery ;)
> 
> https://i62.tinypic.com/11m9409.png
> 
> <3 :cloud9: Our July 2015 Mamas :cloud9: <3
> 
> 1st
> :blue: Medzi :yellow:
> :yellow: Srrme :yellow:
> :yellow: Auntiesarah25 :yellow:
> :yellow: Kassy :yellow:
> 
> 2nd
> :yellow: mimomma :yellow:
> :yellow: Shorty88 :yellow:
> :yellow: Shirley. :yellow:
> :yellow: KtownKate :yellow:
> :blue: Rach87 :yellow:
> :pink: cdex67 :yellow:
> 
> 3rd
> :yellow: Cariad82 :yellow:
> :blue: BeautifulRose :yellow:
> :yellow: lozmega :yellow:
> :yellow: Shocked At 41 :yellow:
> :pink: Baby_Dreams :yellow:
> 
> July 4th
> :blue: Livvy :yellow:
> 
> 5th
> :yellow: Starlight34 :yellow:
> :yellow: lusterleaf :yellow:
> 
> 6th
> :yellow: TTChopes :yellow:
> :yellow: springcrane :yellow:
> :yellow: lola33 :yellow:
> :blue: sammynashley :yellow:
> 
> 7th
> :yellow: WTTMommy :yellow:
> :yellow: lotsoflove13 :yellow:
> 
> 
> 8th
> :yellow: Youngy :yellow:
> :pink: JoyofMylife :yellow:
> 
> 9th
> :yellow: j_d_mommy :yellow:
> :yellow: timeforbaby :yellow:
> 
> July 10th
> :yellow: carlsberg :yellow:
> :yellow: Ms Elizabeth :yellow:
> :yellow: alternatedi :yellow:
> 
> July 11th
> :yellow: TonyaG :yellow:
> :yellow: kimbresque :yellow:
> :yellow: feb4th2011 :yellow:
> 
> July 12th
> :yellow: Keyval :yellow:
> :blue: Tasha :yellow:
> :yellow: CertifiedOreo :yellow:
> 
> July 13th
> :yellow: pirateardnek :yellow:
> :pink: Duffy fan 13 :yellow:
> 
> July 14th
> :yellow: lcgoodac :yellow:
> :pink: MamaBee413 :yellow:
> :blue: LuvallmyH :yellow:
> :yellow: Bubbles1088 :yellow:
> 
> July 16th
> :yellow: Babyvaughn :yellow:
> :pink: Harley Quinn :yellow:
> 
> July 17th
> :yellow: bee lady :yellow:
> :pink: fluffet521 :yellow:
> 
> July 18th
> :yellow: heaveneats :yellow:
> :yellow: AndiAmsterdam :yellow:
> 
> July 19th
> :yellow: Mrs Jellybean :yellow:
> :blue: MNgirl1991 :yellow:
> :pink: jbk :yellow:
> 
> July 20th
> :yellow: SarahTabor :yellow:
> :yellow: LIB :yellow:
> :yellow: kelbez :yellow:
> 
> July 21st
> :yellow: ready4babies :yellow:
> :yellow: Calcifer :yellow:
> 
> July 22nd
> :pink: dan-o :yellow:
> :yellow: sportysgirl :yellow:
> :yellow: MKAC2005 :yellow:
> :yellow: pumpkin90 :yellow:
> :yellow: Lumi :yellow:
> 
> July 23rd
> :blue: UpNComer :yellow:
> 
> July 24th
> :blue: Lucy1 :yellow:
> 
> July 25th
> :pink: k4th :yellow:
> 
> July 26th
> :yellow: dollymix :yellow:
> :yellow: katangel :yellow:
> :blue: wiggler :yellow:
> 
> July 27th
> :blue: hollyw79 :yellow:
> :yellow: cali_kt :yellow:
> :blue: countryblonde :yellow:
> 
> July 28th
> :yellow: canadabear :yellow:
> 
> July 30th
> :yellow: Khatif :yellow:
> 
> July 31st
> :blue: Csto :yellow:
> :blue: Babygirl3289 :yellow:
> 
> 7 Angel Babies :hugs: :angel:
> 
> :angel: jumpingo :angel:
> :angel: WhisperOfHope :angel:
> :angel: KozmikKitten :angel:
> :angel: ajarvis :angel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Appointments
> 
> *1st January*
> BeautifulRose Early gender scan
> *2nd January*
> Csto Dating scan
> Country blonde Pretnatal appointment
> *5th January*
> Tasha NT scan
> BeautifulRose Ob appointment
> LoveallmyH NT scan
> Bubbles1088 NT scan
> *6th January*
> Dano NT scan
> Harley Quinn Ob appointment
> Cdex67 Ob appointment
> *7th January*
> Sammynashley Midwife
> Khatif Scan
> *9th January*
> Dano Midwife
> *12th January*
> K4th Scan
> Lumi Scan
> Medzi Ob appointment
> *13th January*
> Mamabee13 NT scan
> *14th January*
> Lucy1 NT scan
> *15th January*
> Sportysgirl NT scan
> Rach87 Scan
> Country blonde NT scan
> *16th January*
> Tasha Ob Medical Clinic
> *19th January*
> Tasha Prem clinic
> *21st January*
> Jbk Antenatal appointment
> Timeforababy Midwife appointment
> *31st January*
> Sammynashley Gender scan
> 
> *6th February*
> Medzi Scan
> *16th February*
> Rach87 Anatomy scan
> *17th February*
> Sammynashley Anomaly scan
> *19th February*
> Timeforababy Growth scan
> *20th February*
> Harley Quinn Gender scan
> 
> ​

Im also having NT screening Jan 5th


----------



## Harley Quinn

Congrats, beautifulrose! That looks like a boy for sure! :) So fun!

As for sex, I hear ya. In all my pregnancies, my libido tends to go into overdrive, and it can be super frustrating. Especially because I also get those times where I just don't want anyone to touch me, let alone DH! Just try to take advantage of the times you feel the most okay with it, iykwim. 

And how great that some of you are feeling baby already. I can't wait for that! I'm really curious to find out if I have another anterior placenta and maybe that's why I haven't felt anything yet. Although I am only 12 weeks, so I guess I might have to wait a while longer to feel baby even if I have a 'normal' placenta.


----------



## MamaBee413

Whew, long day celebrating DD's birthday after staying up for NYE. I am so incredibly worn out and hope to catch up some sleep tomorrow. Quite thankful that my appt isn't until afternoon. (P.S. Tasha - my NT scan is tomorrow, Jan 2nd, not the 13th. No big deal if it doesn't get changed, but if you'd like to update the front page you can)

Tasha, that baby name book has 100,001 names because the 1 on the end is the exact perfect one for this baby!

Welcome, JRepp! 

As far as being intimate, we have only dtd once since the bfp. I had horrible cramps and tightening afterwards and so I'm nervous to do it anymore. I'm sure I'll be more open to it soon as we move out of the first trimester and after we see the baby again tomorrow. 

Have any of you read about the Ramzi gender determination method using early ultrasounds? I discovered it last night and am fascinated! The only tricky part is knowing if your image is exactly as your uterus is or if it is flipped. I wish I had known before our last scan and could've asked the technician how the picture was oriented. I will definitely be asking tomorrow. His method has high accuracy from six weeks on. I'm kind of amazed and curious why this is so often true. I know when finding a heartbeat, my little one is snuggled way far to the left. The nurse using the doppler yesterday commented that maybe I have a tilted uterus and that is why it is so far over. Who knows? They say left side is girl.....I guess we'll find out!


----------



## MamaBee413

Oh, and congrats BeautifulRose on a fabulous scan! He is adorable already :)

I think you're the second to find out gender. Didn't one of you ladies have a blood test early on or something? I am so tired, I can't think straight. I love that we are starting to find out more about our babes!


----------



## Medzi

I think I remember another member finding out boy through blood test too :)

Harley I haven't felt movement yet. I have an anterior placenta this time and did last time too. Was kinda sad when I found out because I know I'll have to wait a bit still most likely...


----------



## Medzi

MamaBee I just looked it up - hadn't heard of it before! I'm not sure if my images are flipped but I looked back at my 7-8 week scan pics. It was right for my son if the image wasn't flipped! This baby is on the other side so we will see if it ends up a girl!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Yah, Medzi, I remember you said you have an anterior placenta this time too. I was bummed I didn't feel my second little guy until later because apparently you're supposed to feel baby sooner the second time around. I'll ask at my next appt if they can tell me where the placenta is!

MamaBee, I have heard of Ramzi's method, but only on here. lol I tried to ask the tech at my dating scan if she could tell me where in my uterus baby was positioned, but I don't think she really understood what I meant, and I didn't get any pics, so all I had to go off of was the image on the screen. And to me, it looked like baby was right smack in the middle of my uterus, so I'm not really sure what to do with that! lol 

As for the image being flipped or true to appearance, I've read that if you have an vaginal us, the image is true to life, but if it's an abdominal one, then it's flipped. Hope that makes sense!


----------



## csto

Generally if you have a transvaginal ultrasound, the image is flipped. Over the tummy is normal. :) Looking forward to confirming which side baby is on tomorrow!


----------



## babyvaughan

Ladies I need your HELP! 
Lol my boob's were decent size 32DDD or 34DD before. There not super bigger but they've grown some and no matter what bra I get I get boob sweat I've been showering multiply times a day because it smells awful. I need a bigger bra but I know there going to grow more soon so should I try nursing bras already? Or do have any idea on getting then not to do this lol sports bra was only worse!


----------



## lucy1

The ramzi theory is where the placenta is not where the baby is on the uterus isn't it?

All the places I've read say the opposite csto, vaginal is exact and abdominal is flipped.

It only is 97% accurate before 8 weeks as per the study but I'm sure there's reasonable give or take!

Looking at my 5w6d one there's a slight mass where baby is on the left (vaginal) and on my 8w6d one it is on on the right so by the theory (if that is the placenta!!) it means girl!


----------



## Medzi

Ah&#8230; if it is placenta, both mine are anterior so front&#8230; not sure if more left or right.

Babyvaughn - You can try using baby powder, that can help keep the sweat and smell better under control, or LUSH makes some nice body powders if there is one near you. I'm a 34DD/36D (that is AFTER a reduction!) so I've had those issues. Not sure about nursing bra. Honestly, mine never really changed so I didn't worry about needing different sizes, I'm sure someone else will have a better answer!


----------



## csto

babyvaughan said:


> Ladies I need your HELP!
> Lol my moms were decent size 32DDD or 34DD before. There not super bigger but they've grown some and no mater what bra I get I get boob sweat I've been showering multiply times a day because it smells awful. I need a bigger bra but I know there going to grow more soon so should I try nursing bras already? Or do have any idea on getting then not to do this lol sports bra was only worse!

Go to a quality bra shop (NOT victorias secret!) and get fitted. You can also measure yourself at home, but having a professional fit you is generally the best route. https://www.bigcuplittlecup.net/video-measure-bra-size/ This will tell you how to do it at home. With a properly fitted bra, you shouldn't have too many issues. Buying a nursing bra now would put you in the same position as if you bought a regular bra and then grew. It's going to give you the same fit issues. Best to just get one or two very well fitted bras and go from there. :)



lucy1 said:


> All the places I've read say the opposite csto, vaginal is exact and abdominal is flipped.

I'm probably remembering wrong. lol.


----------



## babyvaughan

Omg I put my moms.. There goes pregnancy brain again I fixed it but I meant my boobs are! Lol


----------



## sammynashley

Congrats beautifulrose! We find out in 4weeks what we're having can't wait! 

As for the boob thing I have a similar problem I'm a 38DD/E find wearing bras so uncomfortable ATM it's pretty normal for mine to go upto a F cup whilst pregnant :( they just get in the way never know what to do with them! 

Afm- sickness appears to be easing off a little but appetite hasn't come back yet :( pretty sure I keep feeling baby move feels like a tickling from the inside. Also getting horrible stretching pains down my right side. Oh and the spots! Where the hell have these come from!!! I look like a spotty teenager :(


----------



## timeforababy

waiting for the gp now :(

this cough has been hanging around for ten days. bugger


----------



## Wiggler

Congratulations beautifulrose <3

Hope you're ok time :hugs:

My nausea is easing up a bit :happydance: I still have no appetite though, which is annoying.

OH is back to work today after his Xmas time off. It was lovely having him home but I'm glad it's back to normal now :haha:


----------



## sammynashley

Hope the gp can give you something to ease your cough timeforababy. There's so many bugs going around, my two went off to the mil's last weekend and came back with a Nasty cough bad still have it! 

Glad your feeling a bit better Wiggler!


----------



## csto

My scan is in about 6 hours. I haven't even gone to bed yet. -_- At least I can come home and go back to bed. lol


----------



## Tasha

That's everything up to date.

Welcome jrepp. I've had recurrent miscarriages and late loses because of my clotting disorders. Scary isn't it? I've added you to the front page.

Mama sorry about that, it's changed. Good luck today.

Csto you must be exhausted. Good luck.

Country I hope your appointment goes well.

I hope everyone else is okay?


----------



## Wiggler

csto - Make sure you get a good sleep when you get back!


----------



## sammynashley

Csto you must be knackered!! Make sure you get lots of sleep after your scan!


----------



## Khatif

Csto you must be exhausted. Make sure you get some rest! Good luck today.


----------



## Tasha

I think baby names will drive me insane before I have this baby. DH is set on a boys name, it was a name I suggested when not pregnant and I loved it. Now I dont :dohh:

We agreed on one girls name, I like it but I don't love it. Suggested the perfect middle name, he liked it. Then later he didn't like middle name :dohh:


----------



## countryblonde

Csto- the lack of sleep stinks but at least you get your scan today!!!

Vaughan- my advice to you would be don't go crazy spending money on nursing brA yet. They tend to be expensive and odds out your gonna outgrow it. My boobs are small. But I needed a new bra every couple months last time around. And then when my milk came in they got huge for me... So I say wait it out for the nursing bra. But definitely make sure you are wearing the right size, you will be way more comfortable


----------



## dan-o

Hope it went perfectly ctso! 

Nursing bras are a complete nightmare!! I spent a fortune and they all ended up on ebay! The only bra I found to give me adequate support when I was a 36-38FF/G was the elomi underwire. Made mastitis and sore breasts a thing of the past! 
I used an elomi underwire bra with my second as well, in a smaller size, but can't seem to find one in my current size (34DD/E) 

I'm in normal bra at the mo, but only one specific type. Everything else feels like barbed wire :haha:


----------



## dan-o

Tasha, I am the worst with names!!! It's so hard settling on one.
I have had a girls name for some time, but it's difficult to say if it will suit or not. If its a boy then I'm stumped! Hubby is equally as indecisive and picky. Hopefully something will come to me lol! 
Definitely need to find out gender <3


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

HAHA, love all the bra talk! Mine haven't got bigger...just fuller in the middle. If that's such a thing. I'm almost falling out of my bra now. Course, a sports bra squishes them so...maybe I need a larger size. LOL

Need to get myself to a maternity store at some point. I've only ever worn Victoria's Secret. OH says at my age...don't switch brands since they still float high like I'm 20 so they must be doing something right in that store. LOL


----------



## countryblonde

Ms Elizabeth- my boobs are not much bigger either, they slowly grow and then boom when my milk comes in huge lol..it's the only time I actually have boobs though so I enjoy it. Hahah

Tasha and dano - names are so hard... I figure it gonna take us a while to find a for sure boys name... We can never agree on any names! 

Afm- my appointment went great! Heard little bubs heart beating away. 168bpm... So happy. I think I can finally relax a bit now.


----------



## Jrepp

We have our names set : Luke Edward Allen if it's a boy and Lily Elizabeth Ann if it's a girl. I have had to go to a different bra as I outgrew both my prematurity bras and the next size up. I found these super comfy, yet supportive, and no squishing sports bras at Walmart for $10.


----------



## Tasha

Mine are huuuuuuge and so sore.

I've used a million names already, Morgan William,Naomi-Mae, Honey, Kaysie Blossom and Riley Rae Ann, so one boy, four girls but two boy names and eight girl names. I don't think I will ever love more names :dohh:

Country, glad it went well. I usually find boys names harder than girls (but I've used all the girls names I love).

Lovely names jrepp, cute the initials are the same.


----------



## Babygirl3289

Beautifulrose - OMG! Congrats! I am so jealous!!!! 

Csto - Good luck at your appointment!

I am 10 weeks today! :)


----------



## jbk

Every time I hear baby's heartbeat on my doppler my heart gets so happy! I find it now within a minute! Baby used to be more left, but now it is more central :)


----------



## sammynashley

Tasha I'm dreading the whole baby name thing..me and hubby are useless I like names that he doesn't and it's the other way, plus the family get involved and I end up sulking and stressy because hubby will like an awful name that the mil picked out. 

This time around I don't really like any boys names either, girls names I think ate easy I like so many.

Jbk- I love hearing my baby's name on the Doppler I always check every 3days just to calm me down, smile every time I hear it.


----------



## Baby_Dreams

My next two upcoming appointments are Jan 29th midwife and Feb 13th Anatomy scan x


----------



## Babygirl3289

Sorry Tasha - My appointment On Jan 23rd is OB appointment


----------



## Medzi

Hope the scan goes well csto! then zzzzz :sleep:


----------



## TonyaG

I don't post much but thought I would keep you all updated, I'm having twins and freaking out about it!!!


----------



## sammynashley

Congratulations tonyaG must of been a shock!


----------



## TonyaG

I had a scan at 6 weeks and they said only 1 baby!!!!
I'm beyond shocked


----------



## Wiggler

Congrats Tonya!


----------



## LuvallmyH

TonyaG said:


> I had a scan at 6 weeks and they said only 1 baby!!!!
> I'm beyond shocked

I'd die! As shocked as you are I bet you are a teeny bit excited!


----------



## Babygirl3289

Csto- how was your appointment? :)


----------



## MNgirl1991

Holy cow! Twins! I would die of shock if my doctor told me I was having twins. One baby for our first is enough lol GOOD LUCK! Congrats though. You must be excited!


----------



## MNgirl1991

Also, afm, my ticker is off by one day. Tomorrow actually marks day 1 of 12 weeks for me :) still experiencing morning sickness off and on, was hoping it would let up by now :(


----------



## TonyaG

I am very happy but very nervous!!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Whoa! Congrats, Tonya! What an amazing surprise! I think I'd be freaking out a little bit (or a lot) if I suddenly had twins too!


----------



## Medzi

Congrats Tonya!

MN I still have horrible morning sickness :(


----------



## TonyaG

Thanks ladies!!


----------



## babyvaughan

I tried the baby powder last night and it helped!! :D Thanks for idea!


----------



## babyvaughan

csto said:


> babyvaughan said:
> 
> 
> Ladies I need your HELP!
> Lol my moms were decent size 32DDD or 34DD before. There not super bigger but they've grown some and no mater what bra I get I get boob sweat I've been showering multiply times a day because it smells awful. I need a bigger bra but I know there going to grow more soon so should I try nursing bras already? Or do have any idea on getting then not to do this lol sports bra was only worse!
> 
> Go to a quality bra shop (NOT victorias secret!) and get fitted. You can also measure yourself at home, but having a professional fit you is generally the best route. https://www.bigcuplittlecup.net/video-measure-bra-size/ This will tell you how to do it at home. With a properly fitted bra, you shouldn't have too many issues. Buying a nursing bra now would put you in the same position as if you bought a regular bra and then grew. It's going to give you the same fit issues. Best to just get one or two very well fitted bras and go from there. :)
> 
> 
> 
> lucy1 said:
> 
> 
> All the places I've read say the opposite csto, vaginal is exact and abdominal is flipped.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm probably remembering wrong. lol.Click to expand...

I dont really have a lot of choices I did get fitted topless once at Nordstrom and that bra fit very well but it was $100 and with them about to grow a bunch I dont want to waist money on that again. I tried the baby powder and it worked took the smell and stick away! I will just go out and try some different bra's and sizes I have my fiance measure me like you said!


----------



## csto

Thanks everyone! The scan went great. Baby is measuring 9w6d (I had 2 days of ovulation pain & 2 positive opks, so baby is still right on track) with a heart beat of 160!
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## babyvaughan

countryblonde said:


> Csto- the lack of sleep stinks but at least you get your scan today!!!
> 
> Vaughan- my advice to you would be don't go crazy spending money on nursing brA yet. They tend to be expensive and odds out your gonna outgrow it. My boobs are small. But I needed a new bra every couple months last time around. And then when my milk came in they got huge for me... So I say wait it out for the nursing bra. But definitely make sure you are wearing the right size, you will be way more comfortable

Yes I'm tore my bra's are about $60 each currently my problem is my band is a 32 so not many places carry that band size with larger cups. I thought maybe I will try like dept store there larger sizes tend to be really large compared to VS and cheaper! When did you grow a large amount in the breast like how many weeks?


----------



## babyvaughan

dan-o said:


> Hope it went perfectly ctso!
> 
> Nursing bras are a complete nightmare!! I spent a fortune and they all ended up on ebay! The only bra I found to give me adequate support when I was a 36-38FF/G was the elomi underwire. Made mastitis and sore breasts a thing of the past!
> I used an elomi underwire bra with my second as well, in a smaller size, but can't seem to find one in my current size (34DD/E)
> 
> I'm in normal bra at the mo, but only one specific type. Everything else feels like barbed wire :haha:

I will look into that bra! I thought about an underwire they cup better and maybe will stop getting stuck together lol.


----------



## csto

babyvaughan said:


> countryblonde said:
> 
> 
> Csto- the lack of sleep stinks but at least you get your scan today!!!
> 
> Vaughan- my advice to you would be don't go crazy spending money on nursing brA yet. They tend to be expensive and odds out your gonna outgrow it. My boobs are small. But I needed a new bra every couple months last time around. And then when my milk came in they got huge for me... So I say wait it out for the nursing bra. But definitely make sure you are wearing the right size, you will be way more comfortable
> 
> Yes I'm tore my bra's are about $60 each currently my problem is my bad is a 32 so not many places carry that band size with larger cups. I thought maybe I will try like dept store there larger sizes tend to be really large compared to VS and cheaper! When did you grow a large amount in the breast like how many weeks?Click to expand...

Try nordstrom. As an added bonus, for $10, they'll convert any bra into a nursing bra for you. :)


----------



## babyvaughan

I will last time I bought a bra there it was $100 but I will try again maybe tell them this time I want to budget because I might outgrow it fast lol that's make them into nursing bra's next time I'm in that area I will for sure look!


----------



## babyvaughan

Any of you looking into strollers? A jogger is a must for me! I have been looking into them and there isn't too many choices but I came across the city mini GT today and although its not the type of jogger I had it mind, I love that it folds so easily and compact! It also looks really comfy for baby! Downside is I would have to buy the infant sert, cup holder bag, and tray for when baby is grown which makes it as much as top style of bob strollers. My SIL has a baby trend jogger which I like the cup holder and its not a bad stroller just bulky and a pain to put in car especially in the pouring down rain, it rains a lot here so I need something easy to pop in the trunk and get in the car but sturdy to handle the outdoors and vacations! Fill me in on anything you've found or if you have previous children what you have liked! :)


----------



## Medzi

Vaughn - so happy the baby powder worked for you! I depended on it when I had a larger chest! And still do in the summer. 

Also, I have a city mini gt :) We really like it! It is super easy to fold and I can do it one handed and put it into the car while holding my 26 pound son! We haven't bought a tray for it yet but the cup holder was only $12. The one thing that I would say is a negative is the bottom storage is quite small. But everything else I love and I would recommend it. Oh another thing that was mentioned to us when we bought out was because the bar in the back goes across both wheels, sometimes taller people kick it when they walk due to their long stride. So it would be good to walk around with one to check if you or your partner are tall. I'm 5'8 and my dh is 5'11 and neither of us have issues.


----------



## Medzi

Oh and we've travelled with from Canada to Holland and to Maui so it works on cobblestone, in rain, in snow, and on the beach! :)


----------



## Feb4th2011

I absolutely love my Bob revolution stroller! I use it year round (really great in snow) in trying to decide if I should by a double or not... My DS will be 33 months when new baby is born... Im leaning towards not... And just baby wearing all summer. Lovely scan photo CSTO! 

I just found out I got wait listed for a midwife... I'm pretty disappointed as I'm sure anyone they turn down gets on that list. I'll keep my fingers crossed and see what happens. I also sent my doula from when I had my DS a little email.... But she let me know she's due 3 days after me lol. So now I need to interview for a new one!


----------



## Feb4th2011

Ah! Congrats TonyaG. What a surprise!!!!!! :flow:


----------



## Wiggler

csto - Aww lovely scan piccy <3

I'm getting a basic Graco pushchair that the carseat can clip onto. I've had loads of pushchairs before and this one was great, sturdy, massive basket, folds easily. Not getting a double, I babywear a lot so never saw the need. 

What has everyone got planned for the weekend?

I have a fun weekend of decluttering and spring cleaning, and going through the freezers and cupboards to sort out meal plans for the week. So very boring weekend here :haha:


----------



## k4th

Congrats csto - lovely scan!!!


----------



## babyvaughan

Medzi said:


> Vaughn - so happy the baby powder worked for you! I depended on it when I had a larger chest! And still do in the summer.
> 
> Also, I have a city mini gt :) We really like it! It is super easy to fold and I can do it one handed and put it into the car while holding my 26 pound son! We haven't bought a tray for it yet but the cup holder was only $12. The one thing that I would say is a negative is the bottom storage is quite small. But everything else I love and I would recommend it. Oh another thing that was mentioned to us when we bought out was because the bar in the back goes across both wheels, sometimes taller people kick it when they walk due to their long stride. So it would be good to walk around with one to check if you or your partner are tall. I'm 5'8 and my dh is 5'11 and neither of us have issues.

Thanks for your feed back! Where did you find the cupholder for that price? Did you use the infant seat accessory? I love how it folds down so small!


----------



## sammynashley

Csto- lovely scan pic! 

We've gone for the babystyle oyster 2, hubby loves it it's a pretty sturdy pram, the handle is adjustable so suits hubby. And we just love it! we've just gone for the seat and car seat, the carry cot is way too big and we got the car seat free..normally £120! We put the deposit down after our scan last week. 

We've had lots of prams & buggies we've only had 2 children but had about 7 prams.

I feel so exhausted today and my body seems to ache all over, had hoped feeling like this would have passed. 4weeks today and well find out what we're having feels like a lifetime away! 

How's everyone else feeling?


----------



## Khatif

Csto, lovely scan! Congratulation! 

Luckily we don't have to buy stroller. We still have the one from my son and I love it. It has all the functions we need and it can be used from day 1 until we don't need it anymore.

I am 10 weeks 2 days now and my symptoms are feading rapidly away. I did not even have them too long. I had MS for two week, it was horrible for that two weeks though. Now it is almost nothing again.. This first trimester is killing me as I worry myself to death. I did not have it with DS, back then I was certain that everything is going well.


----------



## k4th

We have an icandy cherry that we used with dd & I love it!! Will definitely use it again. We bought it when she was 3 months old (fell out with our first pram lol!) so we didn't buy a carry cot - just a seat. I'm debating whether we need a carry cot or whether to really get to grips with my baba sling & wear bubs instead. It would save a lot of money!!! But dd starts school in September so carrying bubs on a new school run might be a bit much?? Idk :shrug:

Khatif - I understand what you mean!! With dd I sailed through pregnancy and first tri. This time everything worries me. I had thought reaching second tri would help but now I'm nearly there I think I'm still going to worry. I am a self confessed worry-wart and control freak though. Roll on July!!


----------



## lucy1

Does anyone else have a sore stomach?

It's not cramps or anything so I'm not worried but haven't seen anyone mention it. Where my uterus is feels very sore.

I had got to thinking last night that maybe my uterus just isn't stretchy enough :dohh:


----------



## Wiggler

k4th - I babywear on the school run, it makes it a lot easier than pushing a buggy I think. You can always practice a little bit in the weeks before the school run starts. 

Lucy - I have that too

Just had a play with the doppler again, this baby likes to play hide and seek a lot :rofl:


----------



## k4th

Wiggler said:


> k4th - I babywear on the school run, it makes it a lot easier than pushing a buggy I think. You can always practice a little bit in the weeks before the school run starts.
> 
> Lucy - I have that too
> 
> Just had a play with the doppler again, this baby likes to play hide and seek a lot :rofl:

I think my biggest worry about baby wearing is falling over!! :haha: I'm not known for my grace!!!


----------



## Wiggler

:haha: I don't think that worry every goes away! 

I am so looking forward to new baby snuggles in the carrier though <3 Poor Sophie won't be happy when I stop wearing her though :rofl:


----------



## sammynashley

Ugh ladies looks like I've given myself food poisoning I feel so rough :( these stomach cramps are horrendous :(


----------



## dan-o

babyvaughan said:


> Any of you looking into strollers? A jogger is a must for me! I have been looking into them and there isn't too many choices but I came across the city mini GT today and although its not the type of jogger I had it mind, I love that it folds so easily and compact! It also looks really comfy for baby! Downside is I would have to buy the infant sert, cup holder bag, and tray for when baby is grown which makes it as much as top style of bob strollers. My SIL has a baby trend jogger which I like the cup holder and its not a bad stroller just bulky and a pain to put in car especially in the pouring down rain, it rains a lot here so I need something easy to pop in the trunk and get in the car but sturdy to handle the outdoors and vacations! Fill me in on anything you've found or if you have previous children what you have liked! :)

I've got a city mini gt as a car/shopping/school run single stroller. Its replaced my standard City mini which is worn out now (I live by the beach and the salt wrecks my buggies!) I also have a phil and teds navigator tandem, which I plan to use with the car seat on top and ds2 in toddler seat below. I wouldn't run with the gt, the wheels aren't big enough. I do (or rather did) run with my phil and teds, sometimes with both kids in! :)


----------



## dan-o

sammynashley said:


> Ugh ladies looks like I've given myself food poisoning I feel so rough :( these stomach cramps are horrendous :(

OMG you poor thing, I had exactly the same thing yesterday! Absolutely NO idea where I picked it up from. Could only just keep sips of water down and that just came out of the other end! Feel much better today, can eat again, just a bit delicate!


----------



## sammynashley

Dan-o that exactly how I'm feeling I feel so rough and the cramps are so bad I've taken paracetamol hopefully it eases a bit, hubby's at work to so it's just me poorly and 2 very bored children..my day is going to be fun :( glad you feeling better from it dan-o


----------



## dan-o

Wiggler said:


> :haha: I don't think that worry every goes away!
> 
> I am so looking forward to new baby snuggles in the carrier though <3 Poor Sophie won't be happy when I stop wearing her though :rofl:

Ooh me too! Think I may beg my parents to get a new ergo as a baby present, mines a bit battered now, but it was amazing. I've noticed they have a new one out too that looks even better! 
May try moby/stretch wrap for early days/indoors this time as well.


----------



## dan-o

sammynashley said:


> Dan-o that exactly how I'm feeling I feel so rough and the cramps are so bad I've taken paracetamol hopefully it eases a bit, hubby's at work to so it's just me poorly and 2 very bored children..my day is going to be fun :( glad you feeling better from it dan-o

Ugh, horrible :hugs: Sounds just like my day yesterday. Kids up the walls, hubby working 8am- 10pm, me barely able to stand up, let alone take them out! Hopefully yours only lasts 24 hours like mine did xxx


----------



## Baby_Dreams

I think I'll need a double for a bit as my age gap will be 22 months but don't want to spend a lot :/


----------



## Khatif

sammynashley said:


> Ugh ladies looks like I've given myself food poisoning I feel so rough :( these stomach cramps are horrendous :(

Get better soon!


----------



## Feb4th2011

Sammy- hang in there girl.... I hope it passes really quickly. :(

Wiggler- and other baby wearers. What are your favourite carriers? I have a moby already. What's best for new borns?


----------



## LuvallmyH

Feb4th2011 said:


> Sammy- hang in there girl.... I hope it passes really quickly. :(
> 
> Wiggler- and other baby wearers. What are your favourite carriers? I have a moby already. What's best for new borns?

Moby gets my vote for newborn, I just worry it's going to be very hot in July! 

Sammy, I had it or a stomachs bug New Years eve into day! It was terrible! The only good thing was my dh was home & took very good care of me & made sure the older kids helped out more. 

I have my nt scan tomorrow. I'm excited, but a bundle of nerves too.


----------



## Tasha

I will update all the info soon.

Glad you had a good scan scan csto. Did mamabee come on after hers? I've got baby brain already!

Get better soon Sammy.

I want a baby carrier too if I get that far :)

I'm not sure about pushchairs but DH works for Mothercare so we get a discount which will help. 

Nt scan on Monday. Feeling worried something will be wrong but also super anxious about where the scan is, it will be the first scan at the place Riley Rae was born, last time I was scanned there was the scan her heart had stopped at 24 weeks. I really hope it's not the same room.


----------



## sammynashley

Thanks ladies, I feel a little better but I've not eaten and just want to sleep can't wait until hubby gets home from work so he can take over.

Hope your scan goes well luvallmyH

Tasha I can understand why you would feel anxious going back there. Hope everything goes well on Monday, hopefully you get a different room.

It's been 2-4days since my NT scan so I'm guessing I'm low risk as they said if it was high they'd contact me between 2-4days after. I have the midwife next week not really looking forward to it as I don't really like her...most of the things she wrote in my notes are wrong so doesn't fill me with much confidence.


----------



## Medzi

Vaughn - I bought it at a local store here but I'm sure you could find one on amazon. We did have to buy a car seat attachment and it was 75$ :/ 

Feb - I like Moby for little babies and I use a Kinderpack (similar to a Tula) soft structured carrier. I love it! I have an infant and a toddler one. The prints are cool and are made in the USA. My son loves being carried and I can carry him front or back with one. So will be using again for sure!

Tasha I hope you get a different room... :hugs:


----------



## LuvallmyH

Tasha, I can only imagine how you feel. If it's the same room, think of it this way instead, your new baby has her big sister Riley Rae as an angel watching over her. <3

What time is your appointment? Mine is at 9:30.


----------



## cdex67

Ugh I haven't looked into strollers or carriers or anything...I probably should.

I had my NT scan on the 22nd, so...almost 2 weeks ago? And I haven't heard anything at all. I'm assuming that's good but still nervous for my midwife appt on Tuesday.


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Cdex....can you call? I'm sure they are used to those phone calls!


----------



## babyvaughan

My OB said I would likely have more pains and discomfort due to my past surgeries and scar tissue. I started worrying this morning because I've been really uncomfortable around my uterus not really painful but achy discomfort. I read some stuff online that it's normal for 12 weeks but my scan is Monday and I feel like my heart will be racing until I see babies heart flickering again! I can't wait til I can feel movement I feel like I will be less often to get worriedm


----------



## Feb4th2011

Tasha said:


> I will update all the info soon.
> 
> Glad you had a good scan scan csto. Did mamabee come on after hers? I've got baby brain already!
> 
> Get better soon Sammy.
> 
> I want a baby carrier too if I get that far :)
> 
> I'm not sure about pushchairs but DH works for Mothercare so we get a discount which will help.
> 
> Nt scan on Monday. Feeling worried something will be wrong but also super anxious about where the scan is, it will be the first scan at the place Riley Rae was born, last time I was scanned there was the scan her heart had stopped at 24 weeks. I really hope it's not the same room.


Tash- I really really hope things all go really well for you. What you've had to endure is truly heartbreaking. I will be sending positive vibes to you hun:flower:


----------



## Wiggler

Tasha - I hope it goes well and you get a different room :hugs:

sammy - glad you are feeling a little better, hope it's not too long until hubby gets home to look after you :hugs:

I have a stretchy wrap for newborn phase, similar to a moby :) Once baby gets bigger I have a Rose and Rebellion, and a Boba 3G, they are kinda like an Ergo, so baby can be on my front or back. I love them <3 I want an Ergo as well, they look a bit lighter for summer use. I normally boil in summer with a baby strapped to me haha.


----------



## Tasha

Thank you so much girls. It's true she and Honey will be watching over this one but I imagine all the emotions will come flooding back. Mine is 9.45, so early too. I will be thinking of you too iloveallmyH.

Babyvaughan :hugs: tenderness with the scar is normal. What time on Monday?

Cdex I'm sure they would of contacted you by now if it were high risk.


----------



## k4th

Tasha - really hope you get a different room x


----------



## Tasha

Thank you.

I hope Mamabee is okay, she hasn't posted since her scan but has been on, hopefully just too busy.

This thread has more posts that the june and may threads, we chat a lot :haha:


----------



## MamaBee413

Tasha, you're sweet to worry about me. Things looked good and I'll add a couple of pictures. Heartrate was 170. Baby was stubborn and so it took awhile to get the right shot for measurements. We did get to look a lot though as a result. We saw fingers and toes and thumb sucking and found that baby really likes one position in particular. I'm sorry I didn't post right away. We have been so busy and my mom gifted us with an impromptu date night last night and my son had basketball this morning. I've been so tired, but for good reasons :) I've also had in law drama and my friend and I are still on the outs. She got her bfp and now wants to act normal. Sigh. Anyhow, things are looking good for our baby and I can't wait to see little one again! 

I'll have to add the pics in a minute. My phone won't let me upload them for some reason.


----------



## babyvaughan

Tasha said:


> Thank you so much girls. It's true she and Honey will be watching over this one but I imagine all the emotions will come flooding back. Mine is 9.45, so early too. I will be thinking of you too iloveallmyH.
> 
> Babyvaughan :hugs: tenderness with the scar is normal. What time on Monday?
> 
> Cdex I'm sure they would of contacted you by now if it were high risk.

Not until 2pm :( it was at 10 but I changed it so my mom could come with but she wants to come to the following one now since Its the gender scan lol. I'm going to be so nervous all day but hopefully everything will be okay and I'll leave happy!


----------



## MamaBee413

The one we call "hold the phone" or "our kid has Lego hands", the one is just a general side profile, and the last picture is a profile of baby sucking their thumb. We might be a little in love <3 :baby:
 



Attached Files:







2015-01-03 10.00.30.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 6









20150102_214039.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 6









20150102_230643.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## hollyw79

MamaBee413 said:


> The one we call "hold the phone" or "our kid has Lego hands", the one is just a general side profile, and the last picture is a profile of baby sucking their thumb. We might be a little in love <3 :baby:

:cloud9: so sweet :cloud9:


----------



## k4th

MamaBee413 said:


> The one we call "hold the phone" or "our kid has Lego hands", the one is just a general side profile, and the last picture is a profile of baby sucking their thumb. We might be a little in love <3 :baby:

Lego hands :haha: love it! Fab pics!!


----------



## Khatif

Tasha, I cannot even imagine how you feel now. I hope you will get an other room. Everything is fine with your little one now. Anyway I wish you strength to face that place again.


----------



## Khatif

MamaBee413, lego hands. Haha I had to laugh very much when I have read that one. Very nice scans!


----------



## Wiggler

Awwww lovely scan pic <3

I officially hate first tri, I am fed up with gagging and retching and feeling nauseous. GRRRRR


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Great scan xx


----------



## timeforababy

great scan csto and mamabee.

Tasha- hope you have a different room (or at least explain why you would prefer a different room).

Hope those who aren't feeling well, get better soon

I've been out for a few days. I had a cold before Christmas, it didn't go away and now I'm still ill. It will soon be 2 weeks and I'm totally out of it. GP said my chest is clear (so at least it's not flu or pneumonia), everything looks ok but the current virus going around this season is persistent. She said 3-4 weeks and I almost cried. It's really knocking me back for six and I'm having afternoon naps every day. How will I cope when I go back to work on Monday?

I'm so paranoid about the baby that I can't bear to look or buy anything baby until after the 20 week scan. I've bought some maternity clothes but only because I'm really too squidy now to wear my normal clothes :)


----------



## k4th

Timeforababy - I'm in full maternity gear today at 11 weeks! I feel so big & bloated. I have to hide it from work for another week yet!! Sorry to hear you're not well - this year seems to have been really bad for bugs - hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Anyone else in maternity clothes yet?


----------



## Tasha

Mamabee I'm sorry if I made you feel pressured. I didn't mean to. I'm so glad all was okay. Baby is adorable.

Timeforababy I hope you feel better soon.

I won't buy for ages either. Except for a blanket and teddy after 14 weeks as it's nice to know from that gestation that if baby came I would have something of their own.

Girls I want to thank you for not making me feel silly over my worries. It means a lot. More than you could ever know!


----------



## Tasha

I should be k4th but squeezing myself in as I can't face shopping. There's a first for everything :rofl:


----------



## k4th

Tasha said:


> I should be k4th but squeezing myself in as I can't face shopping. There's a first for everything :rofl:

:haha: :haha:


----------



## Livvy

Tasha and loveallmyH, can't wait to see your scans. :hugs: 
Mamabee, love yours!!

Back to the initials thing... My initials were "OJ" before I got married, which I absolutely loved, and now they are "OAF" including the middle initial. :| 

I was supposed to work today but woke up with an awful migraine and have been in bed all day. I've heard rumors of second trimester migraines but I really hope they aren't as bad as this one all the time. :( I get migraines normally but not super often, and I can usually control them with how I eat. First trimester I got a nice break and didn't get any at all! 

I'm in second tri as of today. :) I'd like to figure out how to add a ticker I think. 
Everyone at work found out I'm pregnant and they've all been great about it. :) although they've been teasing me saying since I'm due July 4th baby will be a little firecracker and keep me on my toes!!


----------



## Wiggler

No maternity clothes here yet. I lost some weight before I got pregnant and hadn't got smaller clothes yet so plenty of growing room :rofl:


----------



## MamaBee413

Tasha said:


> Mamabee I'm sorry if I made you feel pressured. I didn't mean to. I'm so glad all was okay. Baby is adorable.

Tasha, not at all. I actually feel very loved and thought about that you were checking!

I'm excited for good news at your scan coming up and we are all rooting for this baby!


----------



## Jrepp

I've been in maternity clothes for weeks! My normal clothes stopped fitting around the 6 week mark, which is crazy because I have lost weight but gained inches.


----------



## Tasha

OAF is a bit unfortunate but I guess we don't usually use the middle that much. I liked a girls name with the initials IR and our surname is A. So IRA which has bad connotations.

I hope the migraine goes.

My friend bought something for Rudolph. I wanted something reindeer related to bring baby home in, if we do, but there won't be anything in the shops in May/June. So she just bought it bless her, said she will keep it there until I need it.


----------



## Wiggler

Awww Tasha that is really sweet of her <3

Has anyone had any weird cravings/foods yet? My lunch earlier was tuna in prawn sauce, covered in cheese and stuffed in a baguette which I put in the oven until it was melty. This would normally make me gag but it's the first bit of food I have enjoyed in over a month! So good!


----------



## Livvy

That's so sweet Tasha :)

Wiggler I'd say more aversions than anything. I just took a bite of chicken for lunch and spit it right back out because I thought I was going to vomit.


----------



## LuvallmyH

Wiggler said:


> Awww Tasha that is really sweet of her <3
> 
> Has anyone had any weird cravings/foods yet? My lunch earlier was tuna in prawn sauce, covered in cheese and stuffed in a baguette which I put in the oven until it was melty. This would normally make me gag but it's the first bit of food I have enjoyed in over a month! So good!

No offense but :sick::haha:
I can not wait until I can eat a normal salad or anything healthy & like it!!!! Please, please, please be soon!


----------



## MrsB11

Hi everyone, would I be able to join you?

I'm due on 14th July, 12+4 today, get to listen to the heartbeat at my 16 week appointment on 27th Jan & 20 week scan on 24th Feb!


----------



## csto

Feb4th2011 said:


> Wiggler- and other baby wearers. What are your favourite carriers? I have a moby already. What's best for new borns?

I hate stretchy wraps, especially in the summer. (First time mom, but not a new baby wearer. Nieces and nephews!) I prefer a ring sling. Easy on and off, not a lot of fabric so it's nice and cool, easy to breastfeed in and comes with a built in cover if that's your thing. I also bought a wrapsody stretch hybrid, which is like a cross between a moby and a woven wrap. It's a lot thinner than the moby, but it only stretches from top to bottom, not down the length of the wrap. (Makes it safe for back carries as baby gets older, you can't do back carries in a moby.) The bulk of my stash is woven wraps though. I'm kind of an addict. lol


----------



## heaveneats

oh my gosh i love tuna right now, but just plain tuna sandwiches with mayo, num num, thats what i had for lunch! Although i know you are supposed to limit tuna in pregnancy so its my last sandwich for the week :(


----------



## MNgirl1991

Wiggler said:


> Awww Tasha that is really sweet of her <3
> 
> Has anyone had any weird cravings/foods yet? My lunch earlier was tuna in prawn sauce, covered in cheese and stuffed in a baguette which I put in the oven until it was melty. This would normally make me gag but it's the first bit of food I have enjoyed in over a month! So good!

I do have some food cravings. My biggest one is french toast or pancakses smothered in butter and syrup. Lots of syrup. And a big glass of milk. I also like making eggs and bacon as a side and pouring syrup on them as well. I'll have this for breakfast, lunch and dinner and never get sick of it lol my hubby groans when I tell him what I want for dinner


----------



## k4th

I really want white bread with lots of Philadelphia cheese and cheesy wot sits on - I want this ALL the time!! When I can't have it, anything cheesy will calm the craving until I get my cheese & crisp butty. 

Not all that healthy is it?? In fact, that's probably one of the reasons I'm in maternity clothes already :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

Livvy - :haha: Yea I have aversions to most food, but that was soooo good!

luvallmyH - Mmmm I hope you can have some salad soon, I'm going to try salad again soon as it's pretty light and everything feels so heavy after I eat right now!

MrsB11 - Welcome and congrats!

MNgirl - ewwww :haha: pregnancy makes us weird :rofl:


----------



## sammynashley

K4th you sound like me! I'm so loving cheese & wotsit sandwiches!

Welcome mrsb11! 

I'm feeling better managed to eating something for dinner yay! I'm still putting off maternity clothing look fatter rather than pregnant :)


----------



## Rach87

Im in maternity jeans as of this week. Im barely showing anything but jeans bands have been super uncomfortable since the beginning. My friend gave me a garbage bag full of her maternity clothes including 3 pairs of jeans. Theyre so comfy!!! And it makes me feel more pregnant just knowing I have maternity pants on. Lol


----------



## LuvallmyH

I have been in maternity full time since like 6 weeks! It was more comfortable for me & I'd rather look pregnant than just fat! Keep in mind this is baby #8 for me, so I have a lot to choose from & lots of leftover pudge to make a bump early!

I can actually stomach the veggies - it's just the lettuce that doesn't agree with me. I have been trying to get some in with hummus. 

I have gained about 9lbs already...:blush: The least I have ever gained was 40lbs & the most was 55lbs! I lose all of it usually by 6-9 months. However, at my age, I wonder if I will be as lucky this time. I did notice that when I stopped nursing my youngest I put on a good 8lbs. I will need to make a better effort eating and exercising this time to keep it off.


----------



## LuvallmyH

What's wotsit? Sorry for the American ignorance :dohh:


----------



## dan-o

Its a cheeto flavoured puff crisp thing. Bright orange, kids love em! :p

I can't bear lettuce and I normally eat half a head a day!! Will try hummus tomorrow, good idea :)

Sammy glad ur feeling a bit better!


----------



## Duffy fan 13

Tasha said:


> Happy new year girls.
> 
> Beautiful rose I hope it went well.
> 
> country blonde I did that.
> 
> Babygirl13289, Duffy fan and mngirl1991 I couldn't do what you wanted as I need to know if the appointments are scans, ob appointment etc.
> 
> I bought a book with 100,001 baby names in today x

Hi Tasha, sorry, it's a dating scan! Thanks!


----------



## dan-o

Wiggler said:


> Awww Tasha that is really sweet of her <3
> 
> Has anyone had any weird cravings/foods yet? My lunch earlier was tuna in prawn sauce, covered in cheese and stuffed in a baguette which I put in the oven until it was melty. This would normally make me gag but it's the first bit of food I have enjoyed in over a month! So good!

Yes, sliced Apple dipped in vinegar or salad cream :haha:


----------



## Feb4th2011

I can't even read about the foods you guys love and hate lol. I feel sick So much of the time... If I eat anything super sweet I'm almost immediately feeling like I'm gonna be sick. I'm taking diclectin. Little white pill with pink pregnant lady on the side, and I think it's helping. Makes me tired though :/

I bought some maternity clothing on Boxing Day my clothing from the last pregnancy is out of season... Anyways my husband says that my new jeans are 10times sexier than my normal jeans lol. Made me feel fantastic, 10 gold stars for him

CSTO- I've heard good things about the ring sling! Is it a good option for newborns? I'll have to check out some youtube Videos!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Great scan pics, ladies! Love the Lego hands. Lol

Hmm.. Strollers. We should probably get a double one, but it would have to fold up small enough to fit in our mid sized car. Might be a challenge finding one in our price range. 

I plan to get a nice woven wrap for this baby so that I can do back carries. With three kids to tote around, I know dh and I will want lots of options for how to wear the new baby. I think a woven wrap will be the most versatile. 

Oh, and I've been in maternity clothes for the last two years! Never lost all the weight from Jimmy's pregnancy. :/

Tasha, I hope your scan goes well, physically and emotionally.


----------



## heaveneats

Does anyone know if I can shovel snow? I literally won't be able to get out of my driveway tomorrow for work if I don't shovel some, hubby is on his over night shift and won't be home until am :(


Speaking of strollers we just bought a double one I love it I want to use it now!!! Good price too got it for 213$ here in Canada here it is: https://m.toysrus.com/skava/static/...in=https://www.toysrus.com&productId=18867596


----------



## Medzi

Feb I'm on diclectin too :(


----------



## jbk

Has anyone had bouts of dizzy/lightheaded, sweating, and feeling like they were going to vomit. I am having this. I am not sure if it is blood sugar, pressure, or a vagal response. It happened at work Thursday and I thought I was going to faint. I am so scared to work because of the fear of passing out in a patient room. I called out today because I woke up at midnight and could not go back to sleep. I was never like this with my DS at ALL. I am not sure if I want to go back tomorrow as I had a bout of this today in my own home. I think I want to wait until I talk to my doctor, but I wanted to see if anyone else is having these!


----------



## Jrepp

Feb4th2011 said:


> I can't even read about the foods you guys love and hate lol. I feel sick So much of the time... If I eat anything super sweet I'm almost immediately feeling like I'm gonna be sick. I'm taking diclectin. Little white pill with pink pregnant lady on the side, and I think it's helping. Makes me tired though :/
> 
> I bought some maternity clothing on Boxing Day my clothing from the last pregnancy is out of season... Anyways my husband says that my new jeans are 10times sexier than my normal jeans lol. Made me feel fantastic, 10 gold stars for him
> 
> CSTO- I've heard good things about the ring sling! Is it a good option for newborns? I'll have to check out some youtube Videos!

I think diclectin is unisom b6 combo sold as a perscription, which is why it's making you so tired. I have hyperemesis and have been rotating Atarax and phenegran every 3 hours (6 hours apart for each medicine) for 3 weeks now. The sickness is no joke!



jbk said:


> Has anyone had bouts of dizzy/lightheaded, sweating, and feeling like they were going to vomit. I am having this. I am not sure if it is blood sugar, pressure, or a vagal response. It happened at work Thursday and I thought I was going to faint. I am so scared to work because of the fear of passing out in a patient room. I called out today because I woke up at midnight and could not go back to sleep. I was never like this with my DS at ALL. I am not sure if I want to go back tomorrow as I had a bout of this today in my own home. I think I want to wait until I talk to my doctor, but I wanted to see if anyone else is having these!

I had this but it was due to severe dehydration. I spent 4 hours in the er the first time getting iv rehydration and anti nausea medication, and 8 hours the second time. Make sure your getting enough foods and liquids.


----------



## MamaBee413

jbk, sounds like hypoglycemia or dehydration. Make sure you eat often and stay hydrated. I found when I feel terrible, I haven't been drinking enough. Can you reach your doctor over the weekend? Maybe a nurse line?

For fun, does anyone want to take a guess as to whether this will develop into labia lines or a little rocket?
 



Attached Files:







2015-01-03 20.52.08.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 21


----------



## MNgirl1991

heaveneats said:


> Does anyone know if I can shovel snow? I literally won't be able to get out of my driveway tomorrow for work if I don't shovel some, hubby is on his over night shift and won't be home until am :(
> 
> 
> Speaking of strollers we just bought a double one I love it I want to use it now!!! Good price too got it for 213$ here in Canada here it is: https://m.toysrus.com/skava/static/...in=https://www.toysrus.com&productId=18867596

Shouldn't be a problem to shovel. My roommate was pregnant last winter and she and I did all the shoveling (we had a 500 foot long driveway too, mind you!) and she was just fine. Just stay hydrated and plenty warm, and use PROPER bending technique. Don't use your back, use your legs. Learned that the hard way.
I am so glad I have a winter off from the snow and ice. Born and raised in MN, I'm used to the winters but NC is much nicer and I am quite enjoying myself. :) no straining my back this winter!


----------



## MNgirl1991

jbk said:


> Has anyone had bouts of dizzy/lightheaded, sweating, and feeling like they were going to vomit. I am having this. I am not sure if it is blood sugar, pressure, or a vagal response. It happened at work Thursday and I thought I was going to faint. I am so scared to work because of the fear of passing out in a patient room. I called out today because I woke up at midnight and could not go back to sleep. I was never like this with my DS at ALL. I am not sure if I want to go back tomorrow as I had a bout of this today in my own home. I think I want to wait until I talk to my doctor, but I wanted to see if anyone else is having these!

When I was about 6 or 7 weeks, I had a dizzy spell when I got up from the bed and fainted in the bathroom. Hit my head pretty hard. I called the doc and she said it's normal to be dizzy during early pregnancy. More blood flow is going down to the uterus so it can leave you lightheaded if you stand too fast. She told me to drink plenty of water and have healthy snacks with sugar to keep blood sugar up.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Mamabee, that looks like it could go either way! Really hard to tell from that image.


----------



## Livvy

Jbk, I have been really dizzy recently too. I had to sit down for a few minutes in a patient's room! Ironically I also called off work today. I've been making myself take breaks a lot, even if it makes me get behind.


----------



## lucy1

This pregnancy insomnia is driving me crazy.

I dread waking up to pee because I know I'll have a battle on my hands to get back to sleep. I'm fine going to bed but when I'm waking up 2/3 times a night im struggling.

To make it worse my bf is loaded with cold and has a wisdom tooth infection and I got back into bed and he was facing me making the worst rattle and breathing all over me. After 40 minutes I gave up and I've retreated to another bedroom! 

Not all bad as the bed is 100x comfier. Hoping I can drift off again soon.


----------



## countryblonde

I'm gonna try and touch on everything today... So here goes-

Strollers- I have a phil and ted
Double stroller that I absolutely love. Goes anywhere and totally worth the money as far as I am concerned! 

Babywearing- stretchy wraps are awesome for newborns. I got a baby ktan when I had my son cause I found the moby to be so much fabric and super complicated. Now that I have learned more I would be happy with a woven wrap for a newborn too as long as it soft and squishy enough. I have a nice woven wrap for bigger older babies and still carry my son on occasion . I'm sure baby 2 will be worn way more. If you don't wanna go the wrap route, Tulas and ergos Are awesome. But I really think thAt it's a personAl choice what works best for you.

Food cravings- vinegar,
It's rediculous but I feel like I could drink it. Soak cucumber in it often to eat. Delish! 

What else - amazing scan pictures ladies, love seeing everyone's little ones growing!!

I'm sure I missed something, but I'm off to sleep.... My bubs is moving around like crazy right now, can't even believe how much I'm feeling so early

Oh and I just have to say, you are an awesome group of ladies, very happy to be part of this. July 2015 moms are the best : )


----------



## Livvy

This may be a silly question, but can the baby be hurt by too much use of a doppler? I bought a used one a few days ago and I love hearing the heartbeat. I was just wondering if I should limit use.


----------



## Feb4th2011

Livvy said:


> This may be a silly question, but can the baby be hurt by too much use of a doppler? I bought a used one a few days ago and I love hearing the heartbeat. I was just wondering if I should limit use.

This is kind of a hot topic, lots of debate! So much new research is coming out about the negatives of dopplers and excessive ultrasounds. Everyone will have their opinion for and against. I would suggest you research it a little bit And see what your comfortable with!


----------



## babyvaughan

My fiance surprised me and ordered a Doppler for me it will arrive Tuesday I can't wait to use it when I'm feeling worried! So thoughtful of him! :)


----------



## Medzi

Mamabee I'm going to guess girl... But could totally become a rocket!


----------



## dan-o

Mamabee I missed your main scan pics, they are adorable!! Congrats! 

Lucy I have the same thing sometimes. This morning the dogs woke me up in the early hours, I went down and sorted them out, and I then spent an hour rolling about in bed with horrible nausea before I passed out again. Yuck! I spent 3 hour awake the other night as well, madness!!

Tasha Will be thinking of you tomorrow hun, I hope the room is a different one. :hugs: 
I also won't buy anything except a blanket. Partly due to superstition partly due to fear.x


----------



## timeforababy

heaveneats said:


> Does anyone know if I can shovel snow? I literally won't be able to get out of my driveway tomorrow for work if I don't shovel some, hubby is on his over night shift and won't be home until am :(
> 
> 
> Speaking of strollers we just bought a double one I love it I want to use it now!!! Good price too got it for 213$ here in Canada here it is: https://m.toysrus.com/skava/static/...in=https://www.toysrus.com&productId=18867596

- cheap stroller! I think we might go second hand though.

And yes to shovelling snow if you don't overdo it (ie do it until you're collapsing and out of breath!). I've never lived anywhere that snowed enough to shovel but can you do some today and some more tomorrow so you split the load in half? 

As long as you don't over exert yourself, it's better to do some physical activity with baby :)


----------



## Khatif

Jbk, I have that quite often, almost daily. Even if I sit I feel I am going to pass out. I am even afraid of driving because of it.

I have moby, stretchy wrap and a ring one as well. I found the moby one for newborn perfect. My son also like it and my hubby used it sometimes as well.


----------



## Duffy fan 13

Just catching up again! 
Tasha, wishing you the best for tomorrow, I hope things go smoothly for you x
I was looking at a buying guide for push chairs and prams and car seats and it's so confusing and complicated to figure out what will be best for us! We're hoping to have two kids and due to my age I'd like the second fairly close (if we can time it right) so I was wondering about getting a double now? So much to think about, has anyone been to one of the Baby Shows? I know there is one in Feb and another in May, I was thinking we should have moved house by May and be in a better position to buy larger items like a push chair. 
I also plan on going to charity shops, car boot sales and using EBay for most things, only thing I have to buy new is a car seat, but again not sure if we should get an integrated car seat/push chair system! I feel a trip to Toys R Us is in order to get a feel of what's what! 
I am also curious about baby carriers, sounds like a good way to keep baby close by and still get on with household jobs and stuff. Again I think I should have a look at some in real life, does anyone know if any high street stores sell them? 
Some of those cravings sound interesting! I tend to crave textures rather than tastes anyway, such as a crisp sandwich or meat. So far nothing major or weird! Just hoping I don't crave fish as I don't eat fish anyway and that may make me throw up &#128514; it reminds me of Friends where Phoebe craves meat!
Lovely scan pics, the details are showing more and more despite the little one still being tiny, for some reason I guess I thought that scans were done when the baby was bigger due to the details you can see. Crazy how much I am learning! 
Oh and happy new year to everyone, hoping those still suffering from MS start to get better, I'm looking forward to the second trimester and having more energy, it's been a real struggle doing all the jobs getting our house ready for the estate agent.


----------



## sammynashley

Mamabee- could go either way but leaning more girly tho!

Livvy- there's debates going on about Doppler & ultrasound use but as Feb says do whatever you feel comfortable with, I use mine every 3 days just to put my mind at ease.

Afm- still feeling a bit rough, listened to beans heartbeat this morning I worried that my bug could have harmed beany somehow.


----------



## k4th

Duffy fan 13 - some buggy systems can be converted to doubles later. My friend bought an icandy apple for that reason. I'm sure some other travel systems may do similar :shrug:


----------



## Tasha

Girls I'm really sorry but I've misplaced the paper I was keeping all the updates on so if you've asked me to add stuff in the last day or so, can you tell me again? Sorry.

There are quite a few singles that convert now, I candy, phil and teds, oyster, there's a stoki I think and more, a mama's and papa's possibly, a bugaboo. 

As for the Doppler, I'm keeping mine limited, once or twice a week atm but im 13 weeks today and on scan number seven tomorrow, my cervix will be checked fortnightly via scan from the 19th, growth scans should begin then too but they're seperate scans, so I end up with a lot of scans so need to balance that x


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Hi Tasha I have a midwife appointment 29th Jan and my 20 weeksm scan on 13th Feb x


----------



## MamaBee413

Thanks for the guesses. I know the picture looks ambiguous, but I thought I'd throw it out for fun. Baby didn't like being on its side or stretched out so we weren't really able to get a picture of the dangle to check the angle. I'm anxious to find out soon. I don't know how you team yellow people make it. I'm in awe of your patience! 

I try to limit my doppler to once a week, but will use it more often if I have extra concern due to odd pain or something. 

Tasha, my next appt is the 12th. Regular OB visit.


----------



## Duffy fan 13

Thanks ladies, good to know we can look for a push chair that can be added to! 
Tasha, I have a dating scan on 14th January, thanks very much for keeping the post updated!


----------



## Tasha

I will add that now girls.

Mama the picture would load for me so will look again in a bit for a guess :)


----------



## Feb4th2011

Woke up to -35c feels like - 45c (-31F feels like -49F) brrr. We are not leaving the house today:/


----------



## Tasha

Omg feb. I think anything below freezing is ridiculously cold and hate going out :rofl:

That's updated x


----------



## jbk

lucy1 said:


> This pregnancy insomnia is driving me crazy.
> 
> I dread waking up to pee because I know I'll have a battle on my hands to get back to sleep. I'm fine going to bed but when I'm waking up 2/3 times a night im struggling.
> 
> To make it worse my bf is loaded with cold and has a wisdom tooth infection and I got back into bed and he was facing me making the worst rattle and breathing all over me. After 40 minutes I gave up and I've retreated to another bedroom!
> 
> Not all bad as the bed is 100x comfier. Hoping I can drift off again soon.


Omg I feel you on the insomnia! I was literally up all night. Hopefully I can get some sleep today.


----------



## TonyaG

Tasha I'm having twins can you add an extra stork on for me?
I'm also guessing girls while you are updating!!
Thanks!


----------



## Tasha

Done tonya x congrats on the twins x


----------



## Medzi

Feb4th2011 said:


> Woke up to -35c feels like - 45c (-31F feels like -49F) brrr. We are not leaving the house today:/

Brrr! It is cold here over in Alberta but not THAT cold today thankfully! Are you in Saskatchewan?


----------



## k4th

Tasha - I'm meeting my high risk ob on 14th jan

A bit scared & a bit excited :)


----------



## Feb4th2011

Medzi said:


> Feb4th2011 said:
> 
> 
> Woke up to -35c feels like - 45c (-31F feels like -49F) brrr. We are not leaving the house today:/
> 
> Brrr! It is cold here over in Alberta but not THAT cold today thankfully! Are you in Saskatchewan?Click to expand...

I am! But only about 10km from the Alberta border!


----------



## Feb4th2011

Tasha said:


> Omg feb. I think anything below freezing is ridiculously cold and hate going out :rofl:
> 
> That's updated x

Tasha my hubby will wear shorts outside until about -15 hahahaha. DS and I will venture out until about -20 or -25, as long as there is zero wind its really not too bad. I grew up in this though... I could totally handle a trip to Cuba this winter...


----------



## Tasha

You should of seen the fit I had the other day, it was five degrees one day and the next it was -5. My husband had three t-shirts, two jumpers and a coat on :rofl: I love the idea of Canada and lots of snow but I imagine we would not cope with the reality. Saying that though we went to Finland and it was muuuuch colder than here but didn't feel nearly as bad as the air was dry and no wind. 

K4th will add that. Lots of us on the thread are high risk aren't we?


----------



## Tasha

We chat a lot, more posts than the June and May threads :haha:


----------



## Medzi

Nice Feb! I'm in Calgary!

The air here is really cold and dry and I find it much easier to stay warm then if it is a wet cold! My husband is from Pittsburgh and the wet cold there feels way colder even if the temp is higher. Still - too cold! We spent last winter living in Holland where it was around 5- 7C and it was so nice not having snow and just being able to lightly bundle up. We were outside every day and I realize I really hate winter here even though I grew up with it too. Ah well. It wouldn't be so bad if winter didn't last half the year...


----------



## countryblonde

You should come to ontario ladies! Only 0c today... We are having such a mild winter so far this year


----------



## MrsB11

I only joined this forum yesturday, but if you need the info:
I'm due 14th July, have midwife appointment on 27th Jan & 20 week scan on 24th Feb- no finding out gender.

I would hate to live somewhere that cold Feb, -3 is cold enough for me!

Has anyone decided what pushchair to get yet? Me & hubby are planning on getting the oyster max, a double that we'll use as a single, but at least we'll have the option if needed in the future.

X


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Welcome to the forum and July group MrsB xx


----------



## Medzi

Welcome MrsB! We aren't finding out the gender either :)


----------



## sammynashley

K4th I meet my high risk consultant on the 17th feb, pretty scared. The last one didn't seem to listen to my concerns and ended up with his registras half the time. Hoping for a nice one this time.


----------



## k4th

Tasha - yes it does seem that a few of us are high risk. I wasn't with dd - I don't know what to expect really other than lots more monitoring :-/

Sammynashley - really hope you get a nice one!! I was referred to a named consultant by my haematologist. He's lovely & he highly recommended the lady I will see - so I'm hopeful she will be good. Problem is that I'm a nightmare patient - I already have a wallet full of journal articles to take so I can challenge any decisions I don't like :rofl:


----------



## Jrepp

Why are you considered high risk with this pregnancy?


----------



## Tasha

I've added you mrsb. Welcome. We've not thought about pushchairs yet but my hubby works for Mothercare and before that Kiddicare so I'm a little obsessed :haha: really like the oyster. 

K4th it depends on the reason why you're high risk. Like I see a whole team of people because of I have lots of different reasons to be high risk.


----------



## Feb4th2011

Tasha said:


> You should of seen the fit I had the other day, it was five degrees one day and the next it was -5. My husband had three t-shirts, two jumpers and a coat on :rofl: I love the idea of Canada and lots of snow but I imagine we would not cope with the reality. Saying that though we went to Finland and it was muuuuch colder than here but didn't feel nearly as bad as the air was dry and no wind.
> 
> K4th will add that. Lots of us on the thread are high risk aren't we?

If you ever get a chance... British Columbia is more your type of weather and such a beautiful place:)


----------



## Feb4th2011

Medzi said:


> Nice Feb! I'm in Calgary!
> 
> The air here is really cold and dry and I find it much easier to stay warm then if it is a wet cold! My husband is from Pittsburgh and the wet cold there feels way colder even if the temp is higher. Still - too cold! We spent last winter living in Holland where it was around 5- 7C and it was so nice not having snow and just being able to lightly bundle up. We were outside every day and I realize I really hate winter here even though I grew up with it too. Ah well. It wouldn't be so bad if winter didn't last half the year...

Love Calgary:) One of my dearest friends lives there! I usually dont stay very long though... we keep driving and stay in Canmore/ Banff! I would just love living in COw town and being soo close to the mountains:) do you get out there much? My DH is from Vancouver Island, it took him a little while to get used to the weather out here. He says both suck in winter, just in different ways lol.

WELCOME MRS.B!

Tash I have an Ob appointment Jan 20th:) will finally get to hear the heartbeat.:flower:


----------



## k4th

Jrepp said:


> Why are you considered high risk with this pregnancy?

I have itp (low platelet count so my blood doesn't clot well). A normal count would be 150-400k per ml blood. Mine is usually 30k and sometimes drops lower, it has been as low as 1k. Obviously poor clotting is a big risk factor for giving birth. Also managing it in pregnancy could be difficult as I don't respond to steroids. My count was 67k 2 weeks ago, but I had another test on Friday and my arm wouldn't stop bleeding - literally had blood all over my top - and I was at work too :wacko: will find out tomorrow if it's ok or if I need treatment. 

I didn't have this when I had dd. I've lived with it for two years & am pretty on top of it usually... But have less idea of what will happen in pregnancy & as a control freak extraordinaire, that bugs me!!

Sorry - I've waffled on loads!!


----------



## sammynashley

K4th I'm pretty much the same I will question and argue anything I don't totally agree with. They probably can't wait to get me out their room :haha:

I'm classed as high risk due to issues with my first csection I ended up fighting for my life for 2weeks after my son and took two hospitals and lots of blood & frozen plasma to get me right.

I also had gestational diabetes with DS & he had IUGR and was born early for this reason.


----------



## k4th

sammynashley said:


> K4th I'm pretty much the same I will question and argue anything I don't totally agree with. They probably can't wait to get me out their room :haha:
> 
> I'm classed as high risk due to issues with my first csection I ended up fighting for my life for 2weeks after my son and took two hospitals and lots of blood & frozen plasma to get me right.
> 
> I also had gestational diabetes with DS & he had IUGR and was born early for this reason.

That sounds scary :hugs: hope you get a much, much smoother ride this time around!

(& I love that I'm not the only difficult patient :haha: I have two haematologists because my first got fed up with my arguing, so now he shares my care with a specialist in my disorder!)


----------



## Medzi

Let me know next time you are out this way Feb! We get out there more in the summer but I think I'll be taking Nate to Banff at the end of the month and going up the gondola. :) It is so beautiful! I love Vancouver Island - I would totally live there or Vancouver if it wasn't so expensive (not that Calgary isn't...:dohh:)

I am also high risk. I am due to having kidney disease and high blood pressure that comes along with it. My last pregnancy and birth went well though! I'm seen by a medical disorders and pregnancy clinic which is a team that monitors my kidney disease, then I'm seen by an obgyn (not usual in Canada unless high risk) who monitors my pregnancy. I'll likely get ultrasounds every few weeks closer to the end as well to make sure blood flow is ok. Because I'm due July 1 - I will actually very, very likely have this baby in June - but I wanted to be in the July group :kiss:


----------



## sammynashley

K4th I find sometimes if u don't argue and out your point across you RSI not getting what you want In your care plan.

Medzi I'll probably be delivery in June also due to early csection.


----------



## Baby_Dreams

I've decided for my gender reveal. OH will find out if it's a boy or a girl and I'll wait outside. Then he will get a coloured balloon and put it in a box. I'll get my family all around and open it!


----------



## Tasha

Feb, we def want to go to Canada at some point but would not of thought of British Colombia. I will add that in the morning.

I'm high risk not just because of my sixteen first tri loses, riley Rae at 24+3 and Honey at 36+6, but because I've had pre-eclampsia in all four of my pregnancies that made it to the third tri (and they suspect undiagnosed with RR), I had premature rupture of membranes at 28 weeks, H, RR and my youngest with me had IUGR, I have had a postnatal dvt, I have factor v Leiden (I clot wayyyy to much), mthfr (another clotting issue makes me clot too much and stops me absorbing synthetic folic acid), elevated natural killer cells and chronic anaemia. You're def not the only complicated one K4th :hugs: the amount of times doctors and mw's have told me that I should write a book as I know more than them :dohh:


----------



## Tasha

Cute baby dreams x


----------



## Tasha

Oh and yes Im 12th July but likely to have a june baby if not earlier x


----------



## Jrepp

Baby dreams that's a cute way! Have you considered having the doc put the gender in a sealed envelope so neither of you know and then take the envelope to a party supply store and have them put the pink or blue balloon in a box and then reveal to the family and eachother all at once? The. You find out at the same time? 

I am high risk due to multiple miscarriages, infertility, medical problems in pregnancy on my moms side (toxemia with all 3 of her pregnancies), being born with spina bifida occulta and a concave chest, and a platelet storage pool disorder. Basically my platelets don't release the granuals that create the clotting agent so my body takes longer to clot. I'm at a high risk for hemorage during pregnancy and even higher risk during labor.


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Oh jrepp that would be good. Don't know if they would do that but worth a go xx


----------



## Duffy fan 13

Welcome MrsB &#128075; 

Baby Dreams, I love that idea, hope everyone likes it! 

Wow, all you high risk ladies are just amazing! I can't believe you get through all your issues along with the pregnancy symptoms. Hoping all goes smoothly for you all x x


----------



## babyvaughan

Our dog will announce gender! She will be wearing a tutu in the color and a balloon on her collar! That's how I'm telling my side and his side I'm doing the box balloon annoucment!


----------



## Medzi

I love all the gender reveal ideas!! All so cute!


----------



## babyvaughan

I can't resist baby buying, I just am too excited and love preparing!! I have so much stuff already. The clothes I have one boy shower coming up, and two girl showers so I can use whichever I dont need towards that or I kept my receipt's. I bought general stuff like bottles, manual pump, neutral booties, white socks, diapers. I'm tempted buy the big stuff but it will just sit in a box until May lol. I'm making myself stop buying until the gender and I think i'll wait to buy the big stuff until we move in April and have a room for nursery! Any of you struggling with wanting to prepare really early!


----------



## MamaBee413

I had the urge to baby shop today, but resisted as we have no where to put it yet! Eager to start though :)

So, I'm probably frustrated for no reason, but I just got a congrats message on Facebook from someone we didn't tell. I'm a little offended someone is sharing our news. We haven't even told extended family yet!


----------



## Medzi

Mamabee that is terrible!! This happened in my first pregnancy and it was bad bc dh's dad found out from his ex wife when they were in the middle of a terrible divorce. Then I miscarried and had to tell everyone that when I didn't even tell them I was pregnant in the first place. It is so rude and totally not their news to share!! I would be upset too especially if you haven't told some family.


----------



## Tasha

Mama that's awful.

Good luck to the luvtoallmyH, babyvaughan and bubbles with their scans today. I will be thinking of you whilst I have mine. Good luck with your appointment too beautiful rose xx


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Good luck ladies hope all your scans go well xx


----------



## sammynashley

Good luck with the scans today ladies, hope everything goes well.

Is anyone else having really weird dreams? I have some real random messed up ones for example the one I had last night I some how ended up in prison but don't know how I got there and I kept escaping over night but got scared I'd get caught so gave up.....very random :haha:


----------



## k4th

Good luck with scans today ladies!!

Tasha - that is quite a list of risks!!! I'd bet you do know more than the average ob/midwife! & I'll bet you wish you didn't :hugs:

Jrepp - I had infertility too (pcos). Sounds like some of our issues are similar - would be good to share birth plan notes. 

Medzi & sammynashley (& tasha & jrepp) here's hoping we all get a relatively smooth ride :flower:

So far, we've let dd pick a toy for bubs. We won't buy anything else for a while now. It was interesting trying to talk her out of a giant, pink, fluffy bunny & into a gender neutral, small toy which is safe from birth :dohh:

As for dreams - I've had two about giving birth to baby. One was Christmas Eve & another last night. Both were really vivid... And both times I had a boy!! I've guessed at girl, but who knows :shrug: I can't wait to find out what we're having - oh & I are going to keep it to ourselves though. The gender reveal ideas are lovely - if I was choosing one I'd have a cake made with either pink or blue sponge inside so you reveal as you cut the cake. I saw a fab one on Pinterest that had a giant rubber duck on the top & said "what the duck is it?" Near the bottom :rofl:

Eta: mamabee - that's awful! I hate Facebook for stuff like that. & so disappointing that people you trusted are sharing your news.


----------



## sammynashley

K4th that's a really sweet idea, my DD would have done the same with the pink bunny! My DS tho would probably choose a diecast car! 

The only thing we've bought/ordered is the pram & car seat, it's not been delivered yet, when it does it'll be shipped off to my mums until a week before we have baby. 

We've got most of the big things from DD that are unisex , Moses basket, cotbed, bedding. Just need clothes, bottles, bouncer. 

I'm 14 weeks today..officially second trimester..eeek!!


----------



## Wiggler

Good luck to everyone with scans today, can't wait to see pics x x x


----------



## Jrepp

k4th said:


> Good luck with scans today ladies!!
> 
> Tasha - that is quite a list of risks!!! I'd bet you do know more than the average ob/midwife! & I'll bet you wish you didn't :hugs:
> 
> Jrepp - I had infertility too (pcos). Sounds like some of our issues are similar - would be good to share birth plan notes.
> 
> Medzi & sammynashley (& tasha & jrepp) here's hoping we all get a relatively smooth ride :flower:
> 
> So far, we've let dd pick a toy for bubs. We won't buy anything else for a while now. It was interesting trying to talk her out of a giant, pink, fluffy bunny & into a gender neutral, small toy which is safe from birth :dohh:
> 
> As for dreams - I've had two about giving birth to baby. One was Christmas Eve & another last night. Both were really vivid... And both times I had a boy!! I've guessed at girl, but who knows :shrug: I can't wait to find out what we're having - oh & I are going to keep it to ourselves though. The gender reveal ideas are lovely - if I was choosing one I'd have a cake made with either pink or blue sponge inside so you reveal as you cut the cake. I saw a fab one on Pinterest that had a giant rubber duck on the top & said "what the duck is it?" Near the bottom :rofl:
> 
> Eta: mamabee - that's awful! I hate Facebook for stuff like that. & so disappointing that people you trusted are sharing your news.

At this point my birth plan is a natural birth (can't do epidural due to the spine issues) and to get baby out safely. The docs are already planning on having numerous clotting medications and medications to make my uterus contract to stop the bleeding. I think they'll have blood on stand by too. 

My hubby and I went registering last night. It was kind of scary since last time we registered i miscarried 3 days later.


----------



## k4th

Jrepp - :hugs: it must have been difficult to register after last time :hugs: 

I would like an epidural, but have to have at least 100k platelets to have it. I'm at 67k today so it might not be possible. I just like to have a plan - I have a lot of questions for my ob.


----------



## heaveneats

I'm having a hard time with gender right now dhs parents don't want to know and I think dh is thinking the same but I really want to know so that will be hard.

Also ive had a headache all yesterday and I've taken max dose of Tylenol and I have to go to work in a few hours, Im wondering if I should just call in sick


----------



## Livvy

Heaven I called in sick for a migraine on Saturday. There's no way I can function at work with a headache so I was doing us all a favor. 

Sammynashley I have been having the. Most. Bizarre. And vivid. Dreams. EVER.


----------



## Medzi

Good luck with the scans today ladies!!

I've been feeling worried lately for some reason. The first time in this pregnancy... I think I'm in that weird stage where I'm starting to feel better but I can't feel movement yet so I don't have anything to reassure me... I have an appointment next Monday and will hear heartbeat but it seems so far away. :(


----------



## Tasha

Medzi :hugs:

Heaven, that will be hard.

I had my scan, she was fab with me. I told her I was anxious and why so she promised she wouldn't go silent. She didn't, she spenty forty minutes going through everything, hb, spine, arm, legs, feet, hands, stomach, face etc. the umbilical cord, blood flow, where the cord was implanted in the placenta, just loads. Neck measurement was 2.3 so that's good. Baby was perfect size so official EDD is exactly the same as my dates. She gave me five photos too, will upload later x


----------



## Medzi

Yay Tasha!! How wonderful! :cloud9:


----------



## Livvy

Yay!! Congrats Tasha, that's fab!


----------



## sammynashley

Tasha glad you scan went well & the lady was lovely!

Livvy- I've never had dreams like this they are so weird! 

Medzi I'm sure baby's fine, apart from the bug I've had the last couple days I feel pretty much back to normal and appetite is very slowly returning. 

Not sure I've I can feel baby moving kinda feels like I'm being tickled from the inside and it makes me itch because it feels so weird been getting it about 4/5 days now.


----------



## Duffy fan 13

MamaBee413 said:


> I had the urge to baby shop today, but resisted as we have no where to put it yet! Eager to start though :)
> 
> So, I'm probably frustrated for no reason, but I just got a congrats message on Facebook from someone we didn't tell. I'm a little offended someone is sharing our news. We haven't even told extended family yet!

That's very unfair - so far people we've told have not spread the word. I don't want a Facebook announcement for a few more months as we're meeting up with friends who we've not seen for a few years and I want to tell/show them!
I hope it doesn't cause any issues?



heaveneats said:


> I'm having a hard time with gender right now dhs parents don't want to know and I think dh is thinking the same but I really want to know so that will be hard.
> 
> Also ive had a headache all yesterday and I've taken max dose of Tylenol and I have to go to work in a few hours, Im wondering if I should just call in sick

I hope you feel better :hugs: I know if I felt unwell I'd take a day off.



Tasha said:


> Medzi :hugs:
> 
> Heaven, that will be hard.
> 
> I had my scan, she was fab with me. I told her I was anxious and why so she promised she wouldn't go silent. She didn't, she spenty forty minutes going through everything, hb, spine, arm, legs, feet, hands, stomach, face etc. the umbilical cord, blood flow, where the cord was implanted in the placenta, just loads. Neck measurement was 2.3 so that's good. Baby was perfect size so official EDD is exactly the same as my dates. She gave me five photos too, will upload later x

I'm so pleased Tasha, you must feel so relieved. I hope you get the same lady for future scans :happydance:


----------



## jbk

I am having an early gender scan on the 24th of Jan!! So excited!


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Good Luck! I had one last week, I was 12 week and they thought they could tell. LOL. It's such not a science! At least it was free!

I assume at my anatomy scan Feb 17th I'll find out.


----------



## LuvallmyH

Tasha! I'm so happy for you! I'm thrilled you had a good experience. 

My scan went well. Nt measurement was 2.4, baby measures 13w 5d! I'm only supposed to be 12w 6d. My biggest baby was 9lb 7oz, 20in. My guess is there is a big baby growing. The sonographer asked if we wanted to know the gender. She thinks boy! It looked very obviously boy to me too! Side shot had a straight up nub & potty shot was all boy! Her disclaimer was they have been fooled by swollen girl bits, but she was pretty certain he's a boy! I'll have to do 2 posts because I'm on my phone. 

We did have the cell free dna test because of my age. 2 weeks till we hear. Dr expects everything to be normal.


----------



## LuvallmyH

Nub shot. She didn't give me a potty shot pic.


----------



## hollyw79

LuvallmyH said:


> Tasha! I'm so happy for you! I'm thrilled you had a good experience.
> 
> My scan went well. Nt measurement was 2.4, baby measures 13w 5d! I'm only supposed to be 12w 6d. My biggest baby was 9lb 7oz, 20in. My guess is there is a big baby growing. The sonographer asked if we wanted to know the gender. She thinks boy! It looked very obviously boy to me too! Side shot had a straight up nub & potty shot was all boy! Her disclaimer was they have been fooled by swollen girl bits, but she was pretty certain he's a boy! I'll have to do 2 posts because I'm on my phone.
> View attachment 834265
> 
> We did have the cell free dna test because of my age. 2 weeks till we hear. Dr expects everything to be normal.

wonderful news! I'm so glad it went well!!!


----------



## babyvaughan

So nervous, yet excited for my scan today! Praying all is well! 4 more hours to go! I'll update you guys after!


----------



## Babygirl3289

OMG! This thread is crazy ! It took me 20 minutes to read everything I missed over the weekend! 

Mamabee- I think its a girl! :) 

Anyones symptoms decreasing? Im not urinating as much during the night anymore. My breasts aren't as tender, only the nipples are sensitive. I heard the placenta forms at 9 weeks which helps take over hormones and decreases the crazy hormone related symptoms to a certain degree.

AFM - I have been doing great. I have a lot of "full feelings" in my uterus and some pressure. 

I am so excited to find out the gender but that wont be until late February or early march :-/


----------



## Babygirl3289

LuvallmyH - That is so cute!!! It looks like a boy!! :)


----------



## sammynashley

LuvallmyH - lovely scan pics! Scan pics do look pretty boyish!

Feeling pretty jealous of you lovely ladies than know the gender already :) our gender scan isn't until the 31st but so excited because well see the baby in 4d!

Babyvaughan- hope your scan goes well.


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

LuvallmyH said:


> Nub shot. She didn't give me a potty shot pic.
> View attachment 834267

So cute! !


----------



## Babygirl3289

It's amazing you can see the babies brain! :)


----------



## MKHewson

Hey ladies can I join in I am due with surprise twins July:baby::baby: 25th.....waves to Tonya


----------



## Khatif

Tasha, I am so happy for you! It sounds you had a great time. What relief! 


Luvallmyh, nice scans! It really looks like a boy!

Babygirl, my symptoms are getting lighter. I still have nausea but I don't need to throw up anymore. My appetite is getting back very slowly. 
I have my scan on Wednesday.


----------



## Khatif

Welcome MKhewson. Congratulation! We have other twins in the group.


----------



## k4th

All the scans are gorgeous!! Glad they all went well :thumbup:


----------



## Babygirl3289

Khatif said:


> Tasha, I am so happy for you! It sounds you had a great time. What relief!
> 
> 
> Luvallmyh, nice scans! It really looks like a boy!
> 
> Babygirl, my symptoms are getting lighter. I still have nausea but I don't need to throw up anymore. My appetite is getting back very slowly.
> I have my scan on Wednesday.


Khatif- will this be your first scan??


----------



## sammynashley

Welcome MKhewson! Congratulations on the twins :)


----------



## Babygirl3289

Tasha- My next appointment is an OB appointment on January 23rd :)


----------



## Medzi

I love the scan pic Luv! Looks like a boy to me!

Congrats and welcome MKhewson!

I'm glad so many of you are finding out the gender - it makes it easier not to for me! :haha:


----------



## Khatif

Babygirl, I had one scan already but it was only to see if there is a hb but because it was early scan, they need one more check up.
I have to go back on Wednesday and then they will give my official due date and register me in the system. Also will have the dat for my NO scan.


----------



## timeforababy

i go back to work and loads of posts today!!

Tasha and allmyH, nice scans. so pleased babies are doing well and happy.

mamabee - ugh. i hate people oversharing. I have started telling people since i'm officially 14 weeks tomorrow but i'm not facebook sharing until 20 weeks at least. I want to be happy with myself for the news for a while. can you try and find out who told them and get the irresponsible person to feel guilty for totally oversharing?

welcome mkhewson.

sorry if i missed anyone, there are SO many of us on here!

as for me, i got my combined testing results back. adjusted risk is LOW, very pleased with that.

I have had the MOST horrible symptom so far. I was a bit hungry at about 4:30 (just leaving work) and thought I would be able to last until dinner at home for 6:00. Nope. I was so hungry it physically hurt. Went straight in the door and ate ham sandwich, one yogurt followed 30 mins later by one pasta dish, one side salad and i'm STILL hungry. I was on such a good diet full of fruit and veg but this is not going to end well. 

Can someone who has been through this before just reassure me that this is just a growth spurt or something? Should I be worried and see someone about this unabated hunger? I can't be this hungry??


----------



## sportysgirl

Welcome MK.

Great scan ladies, awesome news!


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Timeforababy....not sure this helps...but I was trying to eat heathy....salad, fruits etc...and just felt I would be 200 lbs if I ate when hungry
I eat something "bad" and I'm content and full. It's like "diet" food and baby isn't enough. Baby wants something more filling like steak and fries. Lol. I don't indulge every time....but man, a small fry does end those hunger cravings. I could eat every fruit and veggie in the fridge, and still want more. Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## MKHewson

Thanks for the welcome. So i was going to wait for 12w for my scan but i have been cramping since last night. Mostly concentrated in the left thru the hip area. It has me a little paranoid as i miscarried before. So im going Wed morning to set my mind at ease


----------



## Babygirl3289

Timeforbaby and Ms Elizabeth - 

I have had such a large appetite also! My usual appetite is small and I get full quick. Well since 8 weeks I have been finishing my meals and eating seconds and snacks ! My husband is shocked! 

I suggest snacks and meals that have a decent amount of lean protein. That is what fills you up and is healthy :) Even almonds, string cheese, grilled chicken, stuff like that :) 

But you aren't alone! My appetite is crazy now!


----------



## dan-o

Luvallmy, wow beautiful clear scan pics, amazing!! Congrats on all looking good! Both my boys were guessed correctly at 13w :)

Tasha, so pleased for you hun, can't wait to see piccies!


----------



## heaveneats

so happy for you Tasha :) i think 2015 will be a good year for you


----------



## timeforababy

Ms Elizabeth said:


> Timeforababy....not sure this helps...but I was trying to eat heathy....salad, fruits etc...and just felt I would be 200 lbs if I ate when hungry
> I eat something "bad" and I'm content and full. It's like "diet" food and baby isn't enough. Baby wants something more filling like steak and fries. Lol. I don't indulge every time....but man, a small fry does end those hunger cravings. I could eat every fruit and veggie in the fridge, and still want more. Anyone have any thoughts?




Babygirl3289 said:


> Timeforbaby and Ms Elizabeth -
> 
> I have had such a large appetite also! My usual appetite is small and I get full quick. Well since 8 weeks I have been finishing my meals and eating seconds and snacks ! My husband is shocked!
> 
> I suggest snacks and meals that have a decent amount of lean protein. That is what fills you up and is healthy :) Even almonds, string cheese, grilled chicken, stuff like that :)
> 
> But you aren't alone! My appetite is crazy now!

thank you for sharing and making me not feel like the weird preggo in the room!

I normally eat well, breakfast was a pastry and hot drink, then lunch was an apple, 2 satsumas, spaghetti squash with sausage/tomato sauce and then I was starving. So I think it was a little too low in calories (but it what I always used to eat). 

So, tomorrow is the same with a bit of rice for added to lunch for bulk? maybe i can get some nuts/ham slices for snacks?

I don't crave anything unhealthy, I'm just hungry (a lot!) :shrug:


----------



## Livvy

So I was wondering... Since we aren't planning on finding out the gender, is the 20 week scan really necessary?


----------



## TonyaG

Welcome MK!!! So nice to see you here!
I hope all is well on your scan, probably just your uterus getting extra large with 2 babies :)


----------



## sammynashley

Livvy the 20week scan is the anatomy scan, they pretty much check everything extensively like the brain,heart, spine, kidneys, lungs etc it's to rule out any conditions or health issues not picked up during the 12 weeks scan or blood tests. 

If your not want to find out the gender then you can mention to the scan tech that you don't wish to know and they'll respect that.

Is anyone still sleeping on their stomach?


----------



## Medzi

Livvy I would - just like sammynashley said, they extensively check baby. They will even look for club feet and cleft lip. It is really awesome to see. You can see all chambers of the heart, the spine, different lobes of the brain. It is neat!

We aren't finding out either. We just go and say we don't want to know! With my son they had me close my eyes sometimes :) they were really good about calling him 'baby' :)


----------



## heaveneats

sammynashley said:


> Livvy the 20week scan is the anatomy scan, they pretty much check everything extensively like the brain,heart, spine, kidneys, lungs etc it's to rule out any conditions or health issues not picked up during the 12 weeks scan or blood tests.
> 
> If your not want to find out the gender then you can mention to the scan tech that you don't wish to know and they'll respect that.
> 
> Is anyone still sleeping on their stomach?

i am :)


----------



## MamaBee413

Busy day, ladies! So much to catch up on. 

Tasha, I'm so so happy for you and can't wait to see pics! 

Timeforababy, I'm so hungry lately all the time but can only eat in small amounts so I feel like I eat all the time! My son asked last night why I have 2nd dinner. I feel a bit like a hobbit ;)

Luvallmy, what a sweet picture. It is so exciting! I'm going to miss being pregnant and having all these little moments after this one!


MK, welcome! I think we are up to 3 sets of twins in here. I'm a little jealous ;) Congrats and I can't wait to get to know you more.


I caught up with my friend today and we talked through and processed our recent hurts. Maybe we will be back on track now. FX

Also, it was my SIL that spilled the beans to a family friend. I asked the friend not to share further and she said she wouldnt. I just feel awful because this friend would be due around when I am, but she miscarried. I didn't even get to handle it myself with her. She was very gracious about it. Now to call my SIL and tell her to not share any more. 

My appt for next Monday got moved to tomorrow. I'm happy to be seen sooner, but sad because I'll be missing out on seeing one of my favorite doctors in the practice. There's still plenty of time for it though so maybe next appt. I'm thinking about asking for the Harmony screening. Has anyone had that? It is for genetic disorders.


----------



## MamaBee413

P.S. Sleeping on my stomach? What is sleeping anymore? In any position? I'm in that pregnancy insomnia club and it stinks! But, I could still sleep on my stomach if I wanted.


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Mamabee....I had the Panorama which I believe is close to harmony.


----------



## MamaBee413

Ms Elizabeth said:


> Mamabee....I had the Panorama which I believe is close to harmony.

How long did results take? It was just a blood draw, right?


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Yes.... Just blood. Had mine done 12/29. They said prob two weeks with the holidays. So anyway I should hear. Love that it comes with the gender results.


----------



## Babygirl3289

I sleep on my stomach! But does anyone feel a lot of pressure when doing that? 

Mamabee- I eat "2nd dinners" all the time haha! But I haven't gained more than 2 lbs! :) So I am happy :)


----------



## MamaBee413

That's true, Babygirl. Despite all my munching, the numbers are still down for me. Just wish I didn't feel so fat and squishy in the belly area. Sigh. But for now, I'll continue with "Breakfast, Second Breakfast, Elevenses, Luncheon, Afternoon Tea, Dinner and Supper" :)


----------



## Medzi

Starting to eat like a hobbit here too :)

That's great about your friend Mamabee :)


----------



## babyvaughan

Scan went well! I did a have NT screening at special office were they spend two hours with you and I would have had a more detailed experience, but my OB offered to do it and his clinic so I went with that. He checked the neck fluid but that was all no blood work, and he said something about the nose being there was a great sign too. He said at my age my risk is very low not to worry. Baby went from measuring a day behind the last few scans to now measuring a day ahead :D He wants to see me again in two weeks and I will have scan then as well! So put me down for a scan on Jan. 19th :) hoping he peaks at the gender then! Oh heartbeat was 168!


----------



## Jrepp

I feel a bit bad, as my food intake is pretty limited. I can't keep most foods down, and what I can keep down is usually crap (yesterday the only things that stayed down were skittles and some sour patch kids). I haven't touched a fruit or a vegetable in weeks and meat is usually a no go as well. I plan to eat better in the second tri but I'm just trying to keep anything down at this point,


----------



## MamaBee413

There are days I eat just crap because it is what goes down. My DH frowns upon it, but I try and explain that it is better than nothing. Meat continues to be so hard for me. I can only really do shrimp and some ham (with honey drizzled on it). Otherwise, meat is a no go. (Does shrimp even really count?) It stinks because I already have deficiencies and am supposed to be getting tons of protein in every day. I just do what I can and know that soon things will even out.


----------



## babyvaughan

View attachment 834359


Baby is 3.5 inches! :)


----------



## Medzi

Aw that is awesome babyvaughn!


----------



## Babygirl3289

Gosh I'm jealous everyone gets tons of ultrasounds! Very cute pic
Babyvaughn!&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Babygirl3289

Mamabee- my tummy feels squishy and I
Feel bloated .. So don't worry you are not alone ;) but we need to just focus on having a healthy baby and not worry too much about weight and body image :)
We are pregnant and beautiful !


----------



## timeforababy

um...pregnancy insomnia? bed at 10:45, awake by 5am. argh. here's hoping i fall asleep on my train to work.

sammyashley: I've always slept on the side (mostly left side too!) so i've been ok. But it's really difficult to feel comfortable anymore.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Tasha, LoveallmyH, and babyvaughan, so glad to hear that the scans all went well! 

LoveallmyH, I totally see the nub. :)

Sammynashley, you asked about weird dreams, well I've got them too! I've had them in all my pregnancies. They are usually just extra vivid and easier to remember, but pregnancy also tends to um, increase my libido... So I have a lot of sexy dreams too. :blush: Ha.

I've got a doctor's appointment tomorrow morning. Not expecting anything unusual but I always get a bit nervous before these first few 'early' appointments.


----------



## dan-o

Beautiful little one babyvaughan!!! X

I'm leaving for mine in an hour! Eeek! 

Been feeling tickles and flutters in the last two days, which is so reassuring :cloud9: anyone else getting flutters yet? Also my bump has made an appearance, almost overnight! <3 <3


----------



## babyvaughan

dan-o said:


> Beautiful little one babyvaughan!!! X
> 
> I'm leaving for mine in an hour! Eeek!
> 
> Been feeling tickles and flutters in the last two days, which is so reassuring :cloud9: anyone else getting flutters yet? Also my bump has made an appearance, almost overnight! <3 <3

Thank You hope your scan goes great! I'm off to bed it's past my bed time here lol. I have a little bump made its surface few days ago!


----------



## Wiggler

Lovely scan pics ladies <3


----------



## Khatif

Good luck with the scans today!


----------



## sammynashley

Lovely scan pic babyvaughan!

Having the morning from hell, it's my first day back at work after 2weeks off & DS first day back at school and my car decides not to work :( luckily hubby is a mechanic but can't look at it until tomorrow.

Hope scans & appointments go ok today!


----------



## Duffy fan 13

LuvallmyH said:


> Tasha! I'm so happy for you! I'm thrilled you had a good experience.
> 
> My scan went well. Nt measurement was 2.4, baby measures 13w 5d! I'm only supposed to be 12w 6d. My biggest baby was 9lb 7oz, 20in. My guess is there is a big baby growing. The sonographer asked if we wanted to know the gender. She thinks boy! It looked very obviously boy to me too! Side shot had a straight up nub & potty shot was all boy! Her disclaimer was they have been fooled by swollen girl bits, but she was pretty certain he's a boy! I'll have to do 2 posts because I'm on my phone.
> View attachment 834265
> 
> We did have the cell free dna test because of my age. 2 weeks till we hear. Dr expects everything to be normal.

Great news, cute pics - thanks for sharing!



Babygirl3289 said:


> OMG! This thread is crazy ! It took me 20 minutes to read everything I missed over the weekend!
> 
> Mamabee- I think its a girl! :)
> 
> Anyones symptoms decreasing? Im not urinating as much during the night anymore. My breasts aren't as tender, only the nipples are sensitive. I heard the placenta forms at 9 weeks which helps take over hormones and decreases the crazy hormone related symptoms to a certain degree.
> 
> AFM - I have been doing great. I have a lot of "full feelings" in my uterus and some pressure.
> 
> I am so excited to find out the gender but that wont be until late February or early march :-/

My boobs are certainly less sore, by my nipples seem far more sensitive. I am still feeling nauseous though and hope that goes soon. I can't wait to find out how far along I actually am, I think I'm about half a week out due to when I ovulated. 
I think I should find out the gender around the same time, is that the 20 week scan?



MKHewson said:


> Hey ladies can I join in I am due with surprise twins July:baby::baby: 25th.....waves to Tonya

Welcome :hi: congrats on twins! 



Khatif said:


> Tasha, I am so happy for you! It sounds you had a great time. What relief!
> 
> 
> Luvallmyh, nice scans! It really looks like a boy!
> 
> Babygirl, my symptoms are getting lighter. I still have nausea but I don't need to throw up anymore. My appetite is getting back very slowly.
> I have my scan on Wednesday.

Good luck for your scan tomorrow :thumbup:



Ms Elizabeth said:


> Timeforababy....not sure this helps...but I was trying to eat heathy....salad, fruits etc...and just felt I would be 200 lbs if I ate when hungry
> I eat something "bad" and I'm content and full. It's like "diet" food and baby isn't enough. Baby wants something more filling like steak and fries. Lol. I don't indulge every time....but man, a small fry does end those hunger cravings. I could eat every fruit and veggie in the fridge, and still want more. Anyone have any thoughts?

I find I only feel full if I eat carbs - like bread and pasta, I've put on half a stone so far but I'm hoping once I'm in the second tri I will be less ravenous and can eat a more healthy diet :dohh:
It was worse over Christmas because I could eat whatever I wanted whenever, now I'm back at work I'm trying to stick to healthy snacks. I had cereal this morning and I've also had a portion of nuts, dried fruit and seeds and so far I'm ok. I've got some fruit for my break and then sandwiches, cucumber, carrot and a yoghurt for lunch. 
Last night I had half a bowl of leftover pasta from Sunday before dinner :nope: I hope things settle down :shrug:



MamaBee413 said:


> Busy day, ladies! So much to catch up on.
> 
> Tasha, I'm so so happy for you and can't wait to see pics!
> 
> Timeforababy, I'm so hungry lately all the time but can only eat in small amounts so I feel like I eat all the time! My son asked last night why I have 2nd dinner. I feel a bit like a hobbit ;)
> 
> Luvallmy, what a sweet picture. It is so exciting! I'm going to miss being pregnant and having all these little moments after this one!
> 
> 
> MK, welcome! I think we are up to 3 sets of twins in here. I'm a little jealous ;) Congrats and I can't wait to get to know you more.
> 
> 
> I caught up with my friend today and we talked through and processed our recent hurts. Maybe we will be back on track now. FX
> 
> Also, it was my SIL that spilled the beans to a family friend. I asked the friend not to share further and she said she wouldnt. I just feel awful because this friend would be due around when I am, but she miscarried. I didn't even get to handle it myself with her. She was very gracious about it. Now to call my SIL and tell her to not share any more.
> 
> My appt for next Monday got moved to tomorrow. I'm happy to be seen sooner, but sad because I'll be missing out on seeing one of my favorite doctors in the practice. There's still plenty of time for it though so maybe next appt. I'm thinking about asking for the Harmony screening. Has anyone had that? It is for genetic disorders.

I hope things go ok with your friend going forward!

Well done for finding out who the Facebook culprit was! I hope it goes ok with your SIL



babyvaughan said:


> Scan went well! I did a have NT screening at special office were they spend two hours with you and I would have had a more detailed experience, but my OB offered to do it and his clinic so I went with that. He checked the neck fluid but that was all no blood work, and he said something about the nose being there was a great sign too. He said at my age my risk is very low not to worry. Baby went from measuring a day behind the last few scans to now measuring a day ahead :D He wants to see me again in two weeks and I will have scan then as well! So put me down for a scan on Jan. 19th :) hoping he peaks at the gender then! Oh heartbeat was 168!

Great to hear :thumbup:


----------



## MKHewson

MamaBee413 said:


> Busy day, ladies! So much to catch up on.
> 
> Tasha, I'm so so happy for you and can't wait to see pics!
> 
> Timeforababy, I'm so hungry lately all the time but can only eat in small amounts so I feel like I eat all the time! My son asked last night why I have 2nd dinner. I feel a bit like a hobbit ;)
> 
> Luvallmy, what a sweet picture. It is so exciting! I'm going to miss being pregnant and having all these little moments after this one!
> 
> 
> MK, welcome! I think we are up to 3 sets of twins in here. I'm a little jealous ;) Congrats and I can't wait to get to know you more.
> 
> 
> I caught up with my friend today and we talked through and processed our recent hurts. Maybe we will be back on track now. FX
> 
> Also, it was my SIL that spilled the beans to a family friend. I asked the friend not to share further and she said she wouldnt. I just feel awful because this friend would be due around when I am, but she miscarried. I didn't even get to handle it myself with her. She was very gracious about it. Now to call my SIL and tell her to not share any more.
> 
> My appt for next Monday got moved to tomorrow. I'm happy to be seen sooner, but sad because I'll be missing out on seeing one of my favorite doctors in the practice. There's still plenty of time for it though so maybe next appt. I'm thinking about asking for the Harmony screening. Has anyone had that? It is for genetic disorders.

Thanks for welcome. Just a little about me I'm 37. I have one DD she is just about 2.5 years old. We used femara and metformin to conceive her. The same with our surprise twins lol only 2% chance of multiples lol. I'm definitely coming to gripe with the idea of two but it is slightly terrifying . How about your story.


----------



## dan-o

Scan went well. NT measurement 1.6, everything looks great. Baby played up a bit...as mine always do :haha:but finally managed to get everything measured by emptying my bladder completely! 

Bleed even bigger, now 5x5 but not a lot I can do about it except hope. <3

https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/09E7EEC3-7415-438C-8DE9-30A1ADF8474A.jpg

https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/255EEB5D-BC76-4DE7-879A-739FFDC36E58.jpg


----------



## MamaBee413

[/QUOTE] Thanks for welcome. Just a little about me I'm 37. I have one DD she is just about 2.5 years old. We used feaemara and metformin to conceive her. The same with our surprise twins lol only 2% chance of multiples lol. I'm definitely coming to gripe with the idea of two but it is slightly terrifying . How about your story.[/QUOTE]

We have a DD that just turned 10 on New Years and a DS that will be 8 in a week. We kind of always knew we wanted more, but I didn't realize they would be this far apart. It is fascinating to go through it this time though with kids that understand and so relaxing to not be chasing a toddler this time. We are so very excited and can't wait for July (though I do want to make sure and enjoy each part of the process). I was on met for min for awhile as they thought I had PCOS, but I dont think their diagnosis was correct. In 2013-2014, I lost over 120 pounds and it has helped so much. We were lucky enough to get this third baby on our third try. We had kind of decided October would be our last go until summer this year if nothing happened. Then we got our bfp on Halloween.


----------



## MamaBee413

Cute babies, babyvaughn and dan-o!

p.s. you might think about cropping out your personal info


----------



## dan-o

Hi mk, welcome. I'm also 37 (for a few more weeks!) and used clomid/progeserone :)
We've never conceived twins despite falling pregnant on clomid many times! You must have double the good luck, congrats X


----------



## dan-o

MamaBee413 said:


> Cute babies, babyvaughn and dan-o!
> 
> p.s. you might think about cropping out your personal info

Thanks! I thought it was the rules to leave the info on here, but I've cropped it out anyway. Dates on still :p


----------



## Keyval

Had my booking appointment today I was 13 weeks on Sunday. I'm now booked in for a scan tomorrow :) very excited and nervous too


----------



## MKHewson

So my scan is booked for tomorrow at 930, I am freaking a bit. My symptoms have faded a bit, but I know this happens around this time. But otherwise no spotting or anything to really cause concern. When I was told I was possible having twins I wasn't happy at all I was actually very sad and upset. When I went back at 8 weeks and saw those HB well that opinion changed. Now I am afraid of what tomorrow brings, I had a MMC at 11.5 weeks in 2010....ugg cant shake this feeling at all


----------



## Keyval

This is probablyt a really stupid question but what way does my bladder need to be tomorrow for my scan. Does it need to be full or is that just for earlier scans?


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Hi ladies, just wanted to pop in and say hi! I hope everyone had a great holiday! I got way behind on this thread over the holidays so I probably have like 100 pages to catch up on, lol! 

I hope everyone's doing well! 

Keyval, I don't think you need a full bladder anymore for the scan. I had an external scan two weeks ago and didn't need to fill my bladder first.


----------



## Babygirl3289

Great scan Dan-o! I think I asked already but how far along are you?

What did your doctor say about the bleed being bigger?


----------



## hollyw79

dan-o .. what great pictures! I've had a SCH in my previous pregnancy and this one as well. Are you on bed rest or anything??? My doctor had me limit my activities and I know bed rest is sometimes recommended especially if it's not improving?


----------



## lucy1

I'm so jealous of everyones scans, congrats ladies! You're all doing excellent baby growing :)


----------



## babyvaughan

I feel so lucky to have another scan in 13 days I was shocked when he said 2 weeks I was thinking he would probably say 3-5 weeks but apparently he is wanting to keep a good eye on me which I appreciate! I'm so glad I chose to switch doctors, my mom told me male Ob's are more sensitive to your feelings because they dont go through what we do, and I totally agree now. He listens to my fears and gives me the choice on what we do moving forward. Yesterday he put down that I will have a C-section but if I want to change my mind and try natural that I can and it made me feel very important!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Had a check up this morning, and baby looks great! Baby was hiding from the doppler, so the doctor got out the little ultrasound machine. Got to see the heartbeat and baby even wiggled around a bit for me. :)

Found out I have another anterior placenta, so I guess any flutters I've been feeling are just gas. Boo. Will have to wait a while longer to _actually_ feel baby.

Also, I had GD in my last pregnancy, so I was sent for a fasting blood glucose test. I passed that, but I guess the standards for the actual (2-hour) GD screening are much more strict, so if it had been that test I would have failed. :/ I still have my glucose monitor from before, so I got a prescription for the test strips so I can start testing my blood sugar on occasion. I figured it's better to start checking now to see if I need to change my diet.

Other than that, everything is peachy! (Which is the perfect phrase since baby is about the size of a peach now! :haha:)

Tasha, you had asked a while ago about cervix measurements? I asked my doc about it and she said they do measure the cervix at the 20 week anatomy scan. She said the length doesn't have anything to do with how long your labour might be, but a short cervix _could_ put you at risk for preterm labour. I have no clue what measurements qualify as a short cervix, though.

Oh, and my next doctor's appointment is on Feb. 3rd. :)


----------



## Harley Quinn

Oh, and welcome, MK! Think I might have forgotten that earlier, sorry. Nice to have you! I think that makes at least 3, if not 4 sets of twins in here now.:)


----------



## dan-o

Babygirl3289 said:


> Great scan Dan-o! I think I asked already but how far along are you?
> 
> What did your doctor say about the bleed being bigger?

:) Baby measured 12w 4d today. Nothing was really mentioned, the sonographer just asked if I'd been having problems and that the bleed was quite big.



hollyw79 said:


> dan-o .. what great pictures! I've had a SCH in my previous pregnancy and this one as well. Are you on bed rest or anything??? My doctor had me limit my activities and I know bed rest is sometimes recommended especially if it's not improving?

Thank you. Funnily enough, I had one with ds2 and the one I lost in January 2014, strange how in some ladies it's recurrent. I was told to not lift anything and rest as muh as possible with ds2, so will follow the same advice again I guess? How is yours doing now? I had another big bleed on NYE but it was not fresh.


----------



## MNgirl1991

Wow! took me a half hour to catch up on what I missed. Was gone for the weekend and had my orientation at the new job today. So glad to finally be working again, even if it's just for a few months before maternity leave lol

I love seeing all the ultrasound pics! Makes me super excited for my next one, which isn't until the 20 week unfortunately :(

For those of you who have done or are doing a 3D or 4D ultrasound, how much more expensive is it than a regular one? And does insurance usually cover that or no? Been thinking about doing that for our first. :)

My appetite is getting a little better. Some days I'm nauseous and don't want to eat anything and some days I have a ravenous hunger that can't be satisfied..

Been having crazy vivid dreams also. (when I actually sleep long enough to dream). Unfortunately I can't seem to stay asleep long enough anymore. I'm up every couple of hours or so to either use the bathroom or my leg falls asleep or my DH is way too close to me. I hate to say it, but I've been considering sleeping seperate from him if it doesn't get better. I love him to death and it's not his fault that he's so wiggly and loud when he sleeps. But I need my sleep too :(

I can't believe how big this group is growing! It's wonderful :)


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Mngirl....I had a 4d done at 9 weeks, again at 11 weeks and plan more. They have packages as my insurance doesn't cover it. I paid $200 for 2 30 min sessions, with a DVD and cd of pictures. They also call me for free checks when they aren't busy. Hence the 11 week one. Lol. My insurance covered 5 week regular and again at 20 weeks. I'm too impatient to wait, hence why I paid for private 4d scans. 4d...can't say it's worth it before 20 weeks as you won't see a "photo sharing" worthy photo. So early, little ones aren't nicely formed and smooth and cute. More like bumpy alien gummy bears. But....totally awesome to see! So....to see yes do it....if you want pictures, hold off till later.


----------



## MNgirl1991

Good information to know! I will have to talk to DH and see if he would be willing to pitch in a few extra $$ to do that. I have to wait until 20 weeks for the next ultrasound and I really don't know how I'm going to wait 8 more weeks!!


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Be dactyl why i paid for it! Its like 3 dinners out....skip those! Lol


----------



## Medzi

Those who have had a 3d/4d. I think it would be so cool but I don't want to know gender. Do you think it would give away too much?


----------



## cdex67

Hi ladies, I had so much catching up to do! 

Welcome MK!

So nice to see all the great scans.

I had a good checkup appt with the midwife today. NT measurement was perfect but need more blood work for that next week because they do integrated testing here. Baby's heart rate was 155-160 and nice and strong. She said I should feel baby any day now. She also said my uterus is up to my bellybutton...seems high for 15 weeks. Anyway, I have an appointment next week for blood work and a check up (Jan 15 Tasha) AND!! Anatomy scan booked for February 16. Yay!


----------



## hollyw79

dan-o said:


> Babygirl3289 said:
> 
> 
> Great scan Dan-o! I think I asked already but how far along are you?
> 
> What did your doctor say about the bleed being bigger?
> 
> :) Baby measured 12w 4d today. Nothing was really mentioned, the sonographer just asked if I'd been having problems and that the bleed was quite big.
> 
> 
> 
> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> dan-o .. what great pictures! I've had a SCH in my previous pregnancy and this one as well. Are you on bed rest or anything??? My doctor had me limit my activities and I know bed rest is sometimes recommended especially if it's not improving?Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you. Funnily enough, I had one with ds2 and the one I lost in January 2014, strange how in some ladies it's recurrent. I was told to not lift anything and rest as muh as possible with ds2, so will follow the same advice again I guess? How is yours doing now? I had another big bleed on NYE but it was not fresh.Click to expand...

I guess the good thing is we know about it and that allows us to be a little more careful. I absolutely believe it's genetic or something. My older sister had the same issue- and then my younger sister as well... just really odd if you ask me. 

I'm doing ok.. I haven't had any spotting and it's not super big- but it's scary nonetheless!


----------



## csto

Feb4th2011 said:


> CSTO- I've heard good things about the ring sling! Is it a good option for newborns? I'll have to check out some youtube Videos!

It's a great option for newborns! I love WrappingRachel and Babywearing Faith, they both make great videos. :) 



sammynashley said:


> Is anyone still sleeping on their stomach?

Me. But I have no bump. lol. I normally sleep on my back though. 

AFM, I've been gone all weekend because I couldn't sit at the computer. :/ My bartholins cyst was acting up again, and my hips have been really sore lately. (Partially due to the cyst and not being able to move around as freely/stretch out.) My heartburn is still crazy, and I'd be really surprised if this child did not come out looking like a gorilla. :winkwink: 

Congrats on all your great scans, ladies!


----------



## Livvy

6 weeks and 14 weeks :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## MamaBee413

MNgirl1991 said:


> Wow! took me a half hour to catch up on what I missed. Was gone for the weekend and had my orientation at the new job today. So glad to finally be working again, even if it's just for a few months before maternity leave lol
> 
> I love seeing all the ultrasound pics! Makes me super excited for my next one, which isn't until the 20 week unfortunately :(
> 
> For those of you who have done or are doing a 3D or 4D ultrasound, how much more expensive is it than a regular one? And does insurance usually cover that or no? Been thinking about doing that for our first. :)
> 
> My appetite is getting a little better. Some days I'm nauseous and don't want to eat anything and some days I have a ravenous hunger that can't be satisfied..
> 
> Been having crazy vivid dreams also. (when I actually sleep long enough to dream). Unfortunately I can't seem to stay asleep long enough anymore. I'm up every couple of hours or so to either use the bathroom or my leg falls asleep or my DH is way too close to me. I hate to say it, but I've been considering sleeping seperate from him if it doesn't get better. I love him to death and it's not his fault that he's so wiggly and loud when he sleeps. But I need my sleep too :(
> 
> I can't believe how big this group is growing! It's wonderful :)

I haven't finished catching up, but wanted to respond to this real quick before I forget. 

First of all, I think Lucy & Ricky got it right with separate beds! I have been asking for that for a long time and always get the same you're crazy look back at me. Currently, I am actually sleeping separate to be nearer the bathroom (old house has no bathrooms upstairs with the bedrooms). 

Second, I'm not sure where in NC you are, but a place in Burlington has a great special. I'm going to try to post a link here and hope it isn't breaking a rule or anything. If it is, I apologize to the moderators and understand if it needs to be removed. https://www.sweetpea4d.com/special/
We got a 3D/4D with our last pregnancy because of a heart issue. However, we've not done the elective private places, so I can't advise on that. I do agree the best pictures come around 28-34 weeks. If you do it, please share pics!


----------



## MamaBee413

I've had a rough food day. Nothing wants to sit well and I'm sooo hungry (whiny voice). I'm going to attempt something again in a moment. My puppy has been extra snuggly today so it has helped some when I've had time to sit down (love that he has cuddled me through all of my pregnancies). 

Doctor visit went well today. Vast difference in heartbeat (in my opinion) and baby was slightly on the other side today. Friday it was 170, today it was 156. Odd to me, but still a great sound! I am getting the Harmony test done and they are drawing my blood tomorrow. So, that will give a great peace of mind (assuming everything is okay) over genetic disorders and if we so decide, we will know gender for certain! I think the results take 7-10 business days. I might even know before my first (of two set to arrive soon) nephew is born!

Otherwise, I have my next checkup on Feb. 3rd and my anatomy scan on the 16th of Feb.


----------



## MamaBee413

Livvy, that is a cute bump!


If anyone would like to play a gender guessing game with old wives' tales, please come over to my thread in Gender Predictions:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/gender-prediction/2272797-old-wives-tales-game.html#post34617311

I think it will be fun!!!


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Whew...it took me ALL DAY but I caught up on reading over 100 pages of this thread. You ladies are such a social group. I love it! 

So much has happened over the past few weeks I don't know where to start. First I want to say how sorry I am to Ajarvis and Kozmikkitten for your losses. It is truly heartbreaking and my heart aches for you both.

Welcome to MK and all the other new mommies on this board. Congratulations to all you lucky ladies having twins. That is so exciting!

AFM things are going well. I still have had very minimal symptoms but all my scans have looked great so far. 

Tasha, can you please change my due date to July 6th and put me down for a checkup appt on January 12th? Thank you!


----------



## Duffy fan 13

Good luck to all those having scans today :flower:


----------



## Khatif

Livvy, what a cute bump!

I have my second scan in 4 hours and I am totally freaking out. Someone I know just have heard that her baby stopped developing at 10 weeks. I am so in panic and fear I hardly can think of anything else but that something will go wrong. 
I cannot even believe that I am so negative about it. I have no reason to be like that...


----------



## Keyval

I had a 4d with my last pregnancy at 23 weeks. I wanted to know gender and asked could I guess before she said and I said boy and was wrong so it didn't give much away for me haha. It's an amazing experience though so would highly recommend. her pics definately looked like her when she was born 


https://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/w424/keyval/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-01/2015-01-07%2009.30.30.png

https://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/w424/keyval/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-01/2015-01-07%2009.29.51.png


----------



## dan-o

Good luck khatif, bet all is perfect. It's super rare for baby's heart to stop later on, the chance is 1% I believe.


----------



## Medzi

Good luck khatif!! <3

Keyval wlib love those pics! It is hard to tell...hmmm. I will be thinking about it for sure!


----------



## dan-o

Sweet mini bump livvy! 

Love the scan pics keyval! I only had a peek at 16w with ds2 but never got round to a proper 4d one.


----------



## sammynashley

Good luck Khatif!

Livvy.. Lovely bump! 

My gender scan in the uk will be partly 4D, I'm only paying £79 which isn't too bad.

Afm.. I feel totally rubbish only got 3 hours sleep insomnia decided to pop up last night feel drained. On a good note.. I got my .NT screening back and I got a "screen negative result " which means low risk and chances given were 1 in 13,000.

I have the midwife later first time I've seen her since 5weeks.


----------



## Khatif

It was awesome! I am so happy now. I am 11+3 officially and my due date is 26 July. We saw the arms, and legs, and nose and the baby way moving. 
I have my NT scan on the 19th.

I am so happy and relieved!
 



Attached Files:







11+3.jpg
File size: 41.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Medzi

Yay! So happy Khatif :)


----------



## sammynashley

Lovely scan pick khatif! :)


----------



## Keyval

There today's scan. Everything looked fine and baby was measuring a bit over 14 weeks but their keeping my due date the same :) 
https://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/w424/keyval/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-01/2015-01-07%2015.09.44.png


----------



## Livvy

Thank you ladies!! Awww the scan pics are so cute Khatif and Kayval! So glad everything is going smoothly! 

As for me, I have been sleeping 12 hours a night, which isn't like me. I feel more fatigued so far in the second trimester than I did in the first. :/


----------



## Rach87

Livvy is this your first pregnancy? I ask because it looks like were about the same size (height/weight) and I started to show this past week but thought it was kind of early for a first timer. None of my friends started to show until they were like almost 20 weeks. Im not complaining, im so in love with my wittle bump I stare at it like all day. Lol


----------



## Livvy

Rach it is my first! I know, everyone else is saying it's early to be showing too. Several have said I'm having twins, but I know I'm not! I have a short torso so I think that's what to chalk it up to.


----------



## Medzi

Love your cute bump livvy! 

Keyval beautiful pic!

AFM, I'm still nausea but so far no puking in 2 days - yay! My energy has picked up too. And I'm positive I've felt Puffin the past few night... Always seems to be around 8. I have another anterior placenta but it is higher but I'm still surprised at the flutters. I couldn't feel Cubby until 24 weeks. My placenta was right front and center and it was my first so those are factors. But it is exciting since I've been feeling a bit nervous lately for some reason. 15 weeks today!


----------



## Duffy fan 13

Keyval lovely pic! 



Khatif said:


> It was awesome! I am so happy now. I am 11+3 officially and my due date is 26 July. We saw the arms, and legs, and nose and the baby way moving.
> I have my NT scan on the 19th.
> 
> I am so happy and relieved!

That's great news! I'm very happy for you :hugs:


----------



## Duffy fan 13

Medzi said:


> Love your cute bump livvy!
> 
> Keyval beautiful pic!
> 
> AFM, I'm still nausea but so far no puking in 2 days - yay! My energy has picked up too. And I'm positive I've felt Puffin the past few night... Always seems to be around 8. I have another anterior placenta but it is higher but I'm still surprised at the flutters. I couldn't feel Cubby until 24 weeks. My placenta was right front and center and it was my first so those are factors. But it is exciting since I've been feeling a bit nervous lately for some reason. 15 weeks today!

Medzi, that's great to hear! Hopefully it will stay like that! 

I can't wait to feel something. I woke up this morning and my tummy looked normal but everyday it seems to get bloated and feel much bigger, I am looking forward to it showing properly so I feel less fat :haha:


----------



## MKHewson

So I had my scan today, received bittersweet news only one baby is left, they are measuring completely on schedule. 11w3d, was not pleased with being scanned lol fought back the whole time. here is the pic

https://i57.tinypic.com/2d1o93q.png


----------



## Tasha

Hi girls, just wanted to apologise for not being around. I'm so tired I can't function. I feel so sick every time I lay down. I will spend time updating later!

I'm glad all the scans are going well xx


----------



## Tasha

I'm sorry mk xx


----------



## Keyval

MKHewson said:


> So I had my scan today, received bittersweet news only one baby is left, they are measuring completely on schedule. 11w3d, was not pleased with being scanned lol fought back the whole time. here is the pic
> 
> https://i57.tinypic.com/2d1o93q.png

So sorry to hear.


----------



## Livvy

So sorry MK :( something similar happened with my sister in law and her baby girl is beautiful and healthy, praying all goes well with your little one.


----------



## sammynashley

Sorry to hear mk :hugs: 

Ladies the scan pics are lovely! 

I went to my midwife appointment to be told I should have been there 2hours earlier.. They'd written a different time on my card. The midwife couldn't fit me in either and I can't get an appointment for another two weeks, do feeling pretty fed up and annoyed because by then I'll be 16+2 and won't have seen the midwife since 5weeks, im worried about certain pains etc and now can't speak to her for another couple weeks :( 

I know it doesn't sound much but I've only had 3 hours sleep and my hormones aren't the best so they're lucky I didn't turn into the hulk in the waiting room :haha:


----------



## timeforababy

sammynashley said:


> Sorry to hear mk :hugs:
> 
> Ladies the scan pics are lovely!
> 
> I went to my midwife appointment to be told I should have been there 2hours earlier.. They'd written a different time on my card. The midwife couldn't fit me in either and I can't get an appointment for another two weeks, do feeling pretty fed up and annoyed because by then I'll be 16+2 and won't have seen the midwife since 5weeks, im worried about certain pains etc and now can't speak to her for another couple weeks :(
> 
> I know it doesn't sound much but I've only had 3 hours sleep and my hormones aren't the best so they're lucky I didn't turn into the hulk in the waiting room :haha:

You can phone and leave a message with a midwife if you're worried about something. I was given a number to leave a message between 8-9am Monday-Friday, there might be something similar to where you are?


----------



## timeforababy

Sorry to hear the news MK :( All efforts for the one there.

Nice scans Khatif and Keyval.

As for me, I had a weird food craving today. I wanted tomatoes with guacamole so I had that for breakfast :lol:

And my maternity clothes arrived today!


----------



## Khatif

Sammynashley, I can totally understand if you are fed up a bit. 5 weeks is a long time if you have questions or worries.
Anyway, I had to laugh at your comment when I read the Hulk part :)


----------



## Khatif

Sorry to hear the news MKhewson, it can be now hurting and confusing but it is good that one of the baby is fine and growing well. /hug


----------



## babyvaughan

My Doppler arrived!! :D


----------



## Harley Quinn

Great scan pics, Khatif and Keyval! Just lovely.

MK, that is bittersweet. I'm sorry for your loss. :hugs:

Sammynashley, that is really too bad you can't be see for another two weeks, especially since it was their mistake! I hope you can get your questions answered in the meantime.

Wow, everyone's stuff is arriving today. lol Maternity clothes, Doppler... and our new car seats should arrive today too! Yay! Other than that big purchase, I don't really plan on getting anything else new for baby until we find out the gender. I want to get him or her a 'coming home' outfit to wear home from the hospital at the very least.


----------



## Keyval

Hi ladies. I wanna get a c section this time around as I had such a hard time last time. Labour not progressing... Failed suction... Forceps deliver when baby was very distressed and ended up with a 3rd degree tear. Healing time seemed to be longer than anyone I know who had a section. So I would have been better off with one last time. I was told afterwards that my 8lb baby was too big for me. More than likely next baby will be bigger anyway. Is that enough reason to demand a section this time ? I can't talk to my doctor about it until I'm like 21 weeks and I'm just afraid they will refuse me or something ha not even sure if they can do that.


----------



## sammynashley

Timeforababy- I don't have a number for the midwife, she barely seems to be at my doctors too.

If the pains get worse I'll go and see a doctor, it's probably pain from scar tissue from my previous sections.

Thought I'd join in on people getting things today :) my pram turned up.. I love it! It's being sent to my mums tomorrow til closer to the time :)


----------



## JoyofMyLife

So sorry for your loss, MK! But glad to hear your baby is doing well.

Beautiful baby pics Kayval and Khatif!

Sammynashly, I don't blame you for being upset about your appt. It was their mistake and now they won't even squeeze you in for an earlier appt. I would be PO'd.

Duffy, I hear you about looking fat. I have already gained 10 lbs and I don't even have a proper bump to show for it. My tummy just looks like a big gut. I'm hoping my bubby will pop out soon.


----------



## Medzi

I'm sorry MK :hugs: Very bittersweet...


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Lovely scans everyone! I'm sorry MK xxx

Tasha sorry to be a pain but they changed my 20 week scan to the 18th x


----------



## Jrepp

My belly has grown a lot! The pic on the left is week 5, the pic on the right is week 11
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Medzi

Looking good jrepp!


----------



## LuvallmyH

I'm sorry MK :hugs:

Great updates everyone! Beautiful pics!

Here is my 13w bump pic...


----------



## Harley Quinn

Lovely bumps, ladies!

I'll add my eventually... Once my bump is more baby than it is fat. Ha!


----------



## Medzi

Same here Harley!


----------



## MamaBee413

Your bumps are adorable. I love rubbing on mine already :) I'll have to see if I can get a good picture for you all. 

Have you all heard of Lucie's list? It is a website with registry cheat sheets. I haven't read too much on it yet, but it sounds like a great jumping off place (especially for you first timers).


----------



## dan-o

Morning ladies another bleed for me last night, all over my sheets, lovely. No escaping this blasted SCH! Baby sounds well on the doppler though :cloud9:

Tasha sorry you are feeling bad hun. Your little rainbow is a rascal, making you suffer now, after letting you off lightly with morning sickness so far!! :hugs: 

Gorgeous bumps blossoming ladies! Mines evident to me now and I wore maternity jeans for the first time yesterday, although they are a bit big at the mo :haha:


----------



## Khatif

Good morning ladies,

I know july is still far but I want to start prepring. Is it crazy? I want to make the list want we need and then to check what we have and make plans for the nursery and so on. I should wait longer but now I finally start o believe that we are getting our second one and feel the urge to start being busy with pregnant things ( sorry I cannot explain it any better).

How do you do this? Are you planning/shopping already?
I know some of us did buy things already.


----------



## dan-o

I would just go with whatever you are comfortable with! 

We started decorating after v-day with ds2 and I made sure the whole house was freshly painted by 30w (I get a bit ocd about grotty paintwork when pregnant) Good job as my 3rd trimester was tough with him! Carpets went down about 5 days before he arrived though, close call, I remember panicking at the time. 

With ds1 I think I bought a buggy at 16w pregnant, and everything was bought/sorted and assembled by the time I hit 3rd tri, just because I was far too impatient lol!! :haha:


----------



## Keyval

We are going to be moving house when lease is up this year so end of June. I dunno how we are going to do it. I'm due July 12th but if I get the chance section IL have baby by June. So I don't wanna buy to much because I will only have to move it ha


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Love all the cute bumps!


----------



## countryblonde

Love all the bumps! Maybe I'll try and post mine later.. Not super big yet but i love having a bump


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Just heard back from the Panorama test.
Low risk for everything :happydance:

And....:blue:!!!!


----------



## dan-o

Great news mse!! And congrats on team blue!!!!! :yipee:


----------



## MNgirl1991

Keyval said:


> We are going to be moving house when lease is up this year so end of June. I dunno how we are going to do it. I'm due July 12th but if I get the chance section IL have baby by June. So I don't wanna buy to much because I will only have to move it ha

I hear ya on that one. We are moving not only to a new house but another state in May, so I'll be about 7 months pregnant and I am stressing out about it so much. Not only because I don't want to be packing and driving across country that pregnant but also I have to find a new doctor last minute. That is just so much for me to do and I don't know how I am going to do it.
Stupid Army.

Loved seeing all the pics! I'll take a picture of mine later today. I don't have much unless I eat some food lol but this is my first being this far along and I have a very long torso so I'm not expecting to start really showing for another month or so.


----------



## MNgirl1991

Congrats Elizabeth! I really hope I have a little boy in there too :) so jealous that so many of you are finding out the sex already!! Exciting and now you get to buy all the cute boy things and start planning the nursery. Lucky!


----------



## BeautifulRose

Well morning sickness has gone completely. Im a little nervous about that. I was supposed to have an Ob appointment this past Monday but I forgot about it so I have an appointment scheduled for this Monday so hopefully we find the hb on the doppler. Oh the joys of pregnancy.:blush:


----------



## Medzi

Congrats Elizabeth!!!

BeautifulRose I've been feeling a bit nervous too and also have appointment on Monday and hoping to hear a heartbeat! 

We don't really have much to prepare for which is nice! Our son is only 19 months so we have lots of toys and baby accessories already. We will have Puffin in a bassinette in our room for the first while and are hoping by the time he/she is ready for the crib then our son will be ready to a bed so we aren't buying a crib unless that time comes and we find we do need another. We have tons of boy clothes -almost all of which were hand me downs from my sister. She also has 2 girls so if this baby is a girl we are covered with clothes for her too! The only thing I think we might need is am infant car seat. Ours might expire before then so I need to double check.


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Thanks ladies. Bonus of being old...DNA testing for gender. LOL
This little guy won't have a nursery until we can move to a bigger apartent. Until then, he's gonna be snug in a little bug next to me (so I can stare at him all night...poor thing)

But at least I know what color football jersey to buy!

Curious now how accurate the scans will be. LOL


----------



## Starlight34

So exciting that some of you are starting to find out the gender :winkwink:
I have to wait another 4-5 weeks until I can. Can't wait!

I love all the bump photos. I don't have a bump yet. I've gained weight, so I just look fat at the moment, lol :nope:

Got to meet a friend's newborn baby yesterday, so cute and tiny :baby:
Can't believe I'm going to be having one of those in July!


----------



## Babygirl3289

Keyval said:


> Hi ladies. I wanna get a c section this time around as I had such a hard time last time. Labour not progressing... Failed suction... Forceps deliver when baby was very distressed and ended up with a 3rd degree tear. Healing time seemed to be longer than anyone I know who had a section. So I would have been better off with one last time. I was told afterwards that my 8lb baby was too big for me. More than likely next baby will be bigger anyway. Is that enough reason to demand a section this time ? I can't talk to my doctor about it until I'm like 21 weeks and I'm just afraid they will refuse me or something ha not even sure if they can do that.

Keyval - I had 4th degree tears with my daughter and she had a prolapsed cord. My OB doc said I could choose either way. She said she would understand if I wanted to have a C-section due to the traumatizing experience and the trauma to my peri area . She is very supportive. If you explain how traumatizing it was to you , I am sure they will support what your wishes are :)


----------



## sammynashley

Hey ladies, how is everyone?

Congrats MsE! Must be nicely knowing the gender! 

My morning sickness seems to have disappeared too although my appetite still isn't back to normal.

I've had a headache all day and stood up early and got the most crippling stretching pain nearly fell on the foor, it was awful!!


----------



## Babygirl3289

I'm nervous! I almost feel like my belly isn't growing anymore!! :( But I am only almost 11 weeks... I'm just paranoid!


----------



## babyvaughan

Babygirl3289 said:


> I'm nervous! I almost feel like my belly isn't growing anymore!! :( But I am only almost 11 weeks... I'm just paranoid!

Mine hasn't either I'm 13 weeks past two weeks i've been the same and I actually realize I was just bloating my true bump shows when I wake up its very small and hard. I read that 14 weeks we should begin and notice by 16-18 a big change! I hope so because I want a cute bump for V-DAY :) Going to wear a little dress or something to focus on it!


----------



## Srrme

Babygirl3289 said:


> I'm nervous! I almost feel like my belly isn't growing anymore!! :( But I am only almost 11 weeks... I'm just paranoid!

Mine hasn't either. I wouldn't worry too much. :)


----------



## Keyval

Babygirl3289 said:


> Keyval said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. I wanna get a c section this time around as I had such a hard time last time. Labour not progressing... Failed suction... Forceps deliver when baby was very distressed and ended up with a 3rd degree tear. Healing time seemed to be longer than anyone I know who had a section. So I would have been better off with one last time. I was told afterwards that my 8lb baby was too big for me. More than likely next baby will be bigger anyway. Is that enough reason to demand a section this time ? I can't talk to my doctor about it until I'm like 21 weeks and I'm just afraid they will refuse me or something ha not even sure if they can do that.
> 
> Keyval - I had 4th degree tears with my daughter and she had a prolapsed cord. My OB doc said I could choose either way. She said she would understand if I wanted to have a C-section due to the traumatizing experience and the trauma to my peri area . She is very supportive. If you explain how traumatizing it was to you , I am sure they will support what your wishes are :)Click to expand...

I did suffer from anxiety after and was put on a light anti depressant so I will explain that also. Just think its the way for me this time. Thanks for answering my question :)


----------



## LuvallmyH

My last 2 babies are girls, after having 4 boys. Everything I have is pink! The car seat, swing, bouncer, tub & every article of clothing! :haha: I did buy a blue car seat & a gender neutral bouncy seat the day I found out this baby is a boy! I got a great deal on the car seat. I'll just need clothes & diapers now, but those can wait. Dh was not happy I was shopping so early, but oh well. We won't have a nursery as we co-sleep & our little ones are in our room for a while. It still feels a little surreal to know the gender already to be honest.


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Adorable bump pics ladies!

Congratulations MsElizabeth on finding out about your baby boy. So exciting!

So I've been having a weird symptom and am curious if anyone else is experiencing this. When I go from a sitting or laying down to a standing position, I feel a lot of pressure in my pelvic area. It only lasts about 30 seconds but it's very uncomfortable. I'm not sure if this is just my uterus stretching or something more. Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## LIB

Hi everyone, I've not been on for a while because of christmas etc, took me a while to catch up! Symptoms pretty much went the last couple of weeks but this week bump has started to show and i keep getting aches which i assume is growth. I am looking forward to my first scan next Thursday! I feel like i've been waiting forever!!

This evening I made myself a belly band because my jeans are tight but i'm still too small for maternity wear, i'm very pleased with it :happydance:

Is it just my OH that doesn't really talk about the pregnancy/baby? Feel like i'm the only one interested atm :wacko:


----------



## Medzi

Joy - this has been happening to me! I'm finding it too in the night if I've been laying in one position for awhile and then move. I don't remember this last time&#8230; I'm sure it is just all the stretching.

LIB mine hasn't been talking about it at all. No tummy rubbing, not asking how Puffin is doing, not even really asking how I'm feeling&#8230; I don't even think he knows when my next appointment is. It is making me a bit sad. I think maybe because this is our second but I don't know. He seems more interested last time...


----------



## Rach87

Heres my little bubs. 12.5 weeks was nye and i had just popped out that day. I feel like every day its bigger! 

Then theres my little love Toby hugging his new best friend. I was literally dying of adorableness. He just hopped up in my lap, put one paw gently on my tummy and stared at me. Then it turned into him napping on my belly with his paws hugging it.
 



Attached Files:







PhotoGrid_1420678120877.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 15









20150107_193902.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Baby_Dreams

I can't believe I'm 15 weeks tomorrow!


----------



## MamaBee413

Too cute, Rach. Love the puppy love!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Cute bump, Rach! And how adorable that your dog already loves baby... Awww!

Joy, I've definitely been feeling more stretching and pressure down in my pelvic area lately. Sometimes when I stand or even just adjust my position while sitting. I think it's normal.

LIB, my DH is interested when I tell him stuff, but he doesn't really ask me anything or talk about it of his own initiative. I'm sure your DH does care but just assumes everything is fine and that's why he doesn't ask.

As for getting ready for baby, we will also be moving after baby arrives, hopefully within the first 6 months. So I'm not going to do any decorating or planning a nursery or anything. I've just got a mental list right now of all the things we need (and a few I want) for baby. It's pretty short, though! Eventually I'll actually write it down, but it still feels so early. I allllmost bought a bamboo muslin swaddle blanket today. Holy cow, that thing was soooo soft. But I stopped myself. I think I'll wait until I know the gender to buy stuff like that.

And congrats, Ms. Elizabeth, on team blue! Super fun!


----------



## MamaBee413

I've been having the heaviness feeling low in my abdomen and stretching pains as well. I really feel like if those bands would help, I'd buy one even though it is early still. I just get worn out quickly with the heavy feeling. I feel like such a wimp! 

When we had our first, we were also moving. We closed on our home 2 days post hospital. I did set up a nursery in our apartment and set it up again in the new home. Loved setting it up twice! This one does not have a designated room yet (may be time for a different home) and so I'm grieving the no nursery this time around fact. Sigh. I'll find ways to make up for it I'm sure ;)

Congrats, Mrs.E for joining team :blue:! I know you're in love already. Any names yet? I think we may struggle there. 

LuvallmyH, I think I missed you finding out yours was a boy. Congrats! I just had my blood drawn yesterday for the Harmony test and am hoping to find out gender early as well. I can't wait! Is your crew excited for their new little brother?


----------



## Wiggler

Gorgeous bump pics ladies <3

Congrats on team blue Ms Elizabeth :happydance:

Had MW today, it went so so well, I had her last time and she is lovely. The kids were bouncing off the walls though so I couldn't have my bloods done as with how hyped up they were it wouldn't have been safe, so I'm having them done at hospital next week (and making sure that OH can watch the monsters for future appointments :rofl:)

AND! The best news is, I get to have all my appointments at home! I am so relieved! With how bad my pelvis is so far, the thought of a mile and a half each way to the GP surgery to see her was terrifying.


----------



## MamaBee413

Wiggler said:


> Gorgeous bump pics ladies <3
> 
> Congrats on team blue Ms Elizabeth :happydance:
> 
> Had MW today, it went so so well, I had her last time and she is lovely. The kids were bouncing off the walls though so I couldn't have my bloods done as with how hyped up they were it wouldn't have been safe, so I'm having them done at hospital next week (and making sure that OH can watch the monsters for future appointments :rofl:)
> 
> AND! The best news is, I get to have all my appointments at home! I am so relieved! With how bad my pelvis is so far, the thought of a mile and a half each way to the GP surgery to see her was terrifying.

What a relief! How nice that she does house calls. Did you get to hear heartbeat today?


----------



## Wiggler

She really is amazing :D

Not today, she won't do that until 16 weeks, but I'm ok with that, I hear my little squishy on my doppler everyday :)

7 sleeps until I see baby and FINALLY get a due date! :D


----------



## Babygirl3289

Joy- I have the same feeling when I sit down I feel pressure like I am sitting on my cervix or something! Very strange feeling though! 

I wish I could find out the gender! I am the last person due on this thread and I get super jealous of you all getting to find the Gender and stuff weeks before me!


----------



## MamaBee413

If it comes back on my test, it is only because i'm an old lady. Enjoy your younger-than-me-ness a bit! That being said, I have a friend at church that will find out in a week and I'm jealous of her finding out (even though she is 3.5 weeks ahead of me) (and even though I may also know in a week's time). So, I totally get it! You'll know soon and a few weeks after that, it will feel like you've known forever.


----------



## Jrepp

Baby girl Im due at the end of July too. Our time will come!

I had my high risk appointment today. She was able to find baby but said the heart rate was a bit fast. Baby was moving all over and avoiding the doppler. She gave me a perscription for phenegran suppositories, a different morning sickness pill, a stronger inhaler. I also got a letter restricting me from doing any work at the school I work for that could cause trauma to my abdomen. 

I go in on January 16 for my nt scan/blood test, the 22nd for another high risk Ob appointment and February 16 for trigger point injections.


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Thanks ladies.

MamaBee413 - we are 95% set on Riddick. I've always loved that name. Now that we know gender...we can really let it sink in and see if it's fitting


----------



## LuvallmyH

I'm old too mamabee! I'll be 39 when I have the baby. We are all excited for a little boy. I don't feel surprised though.


----------



## MamaBee413

LuvallmyH said:


> I'm old too mamabee! I'll be 39 when I have the baby. We are all excited for a little boy. I don't feel surprised though.

I'll be 36. I am bummed that I have no gut feeling with this one. I just knew with my others. I've got a kid rooting for each gender so either way someone will be excited and someone will have to concede. I'm sure they'll both be thrilled though and will have fun helping me shop!


----------



## Livvy

Babygirl if if makes you feel better you will find out gender before me since we aren't finding out. :haha:


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Thanks ladies for the reassurance about the pelvic pressure. I figured it was normal but just wanted to make sure.

Rach, adorable pic with your puppy & your bump. So sweet! I wish my puppy could lay on my tummy but she'd crush me (german shepherd) lol!


----------



## Medzi

I'm glad you are being taken care of Jrepp!

Babygirl - I'm with Livvy! You'll know before me too since we will be staying team yellow :) So you won't be the last to know!


----------



## Khatif

Babygirl, dont worry about finding out the gender. Don't let it destroy your pregnancy. You will find our sooner or later. I also dont know yet and I dont think I will know it before April or so since here they dont check it soon.
I also dont believe in the bloodtest for gender, I am not in the rush about it. Sorry girls!

My belly is also not growing. The bloating is less and almost gone and I dont have a real belly yet. We are almost the last of the group, I think in 3-4 weeks we also will have a bump!


----------



## Duffy fan 13

MKHewson said:


> So I had my scan today, received bittersweet news only one baby is left, they are measuring completely on schedule. 11w3d, was not pleased with being scanned lol fought back the whole time. here is the pic
> 
> https://i57.tinypic.com/2d1o93q.png

So sorry to hear that, but focus on the one :hugs: You can give double the love.



sammynashley said:


> Sorry to hear mk :hugs:
> 
> Ladies the scan pics are lovely!
> 
> I went to my midwife appointment to be told I should have been there 2hours earlier.. They'd written a different time on my card. The midwife couldn't fit me in either and I can't get an appointment for another two weeks, do feeling pretty fed up and annoyed because by then I'll be 16+2 and won't have seen the midwife since 5weeks, im worried about certain pains etc and now can't speak to her for another couple weeks :(
> 
> I know it doesn't sound much but I've only had 3 hours sleep and my hormones aren't the best so they're lucky I didn't turn into the hulk in the waiting room :haha:

That sucks, I was given a number to call in the mean time and she even gave me her mobile number to call if I had an urgent question. I hope you are able to contact her soon.



Jrepp said:


> My belly has grown a lot! The pic on the left is week 5, the pic on the right is week 11

Great pics, mine is not quite there yet - it seems to change throughout the day :shrug:



Harley Quinn said:


> Lovely bumps, ladies!
> 
> I'll add my eventually... Once my bump is more baby than it is fat. Ha!

:haha: Same here, it just doesn't feel like a bump - more excess Christmas weight :wacko:



MamaBee413 said:


> Your bumps are adorable. I love rubbing on mine already :) I'll have to see if I can get a good picture for you all.
> 
> Have you all heard of Lucie's list? It is a website with registry cheat sheets. I haven't read too much on it yet, but it sounds like a great jumping off place (especially for you first timers).

Thanks for this, I will have a look :thumbup: Trying to not start a shopping spree just yet tho :blush:



dan-o said:


> Morning ladies another bleed for me last night, all over my sheets, lovely. No escaping this blasted SCH! Baby sounds well on the doppler though :cloud9:
> 
> Tasha sorry you are feeling bad hun. Your little rainbow is a rascal, making you suffer now, after letting you off lightly with morning sickness so far!! :hugs:
> 
> Gorgeous bumps blossoming ladies! Mines evident to me now and I wore maternity jeans for the first time yesterday, although they are a bit big at the mo :haha:

:hugs: I hope you feel ok now? Glad you have the doppler for reassurance!



Khatif said:


> Good morning ladies,
> 
> I know july is still far but I want to start prepring. Is it crazy? I want to make the list want we need and then to check what we have and make plans for the nursery and so on. I should wait longer but now I finally start o believe that we are getting our second one and feel the urge to start being busy with pregnant things ( sorry I cannot explain it any better).
> 
> How do you do this? Are you planning/shopping already?
> I know some of us did buy things already.

I'd love to start but as we're moving (hopefully) I don't want a house full of boxes - we've only just de-cluttered all our excess bits which are now in storage :dohh: 
I think I will just start a list, do some research and then keep an eye out for bargains! If I do get something I can always leave it at my Mum's house for the time being :thumbup:



Ms Elizabeth said:


> Just heard back from the Panorama test.
> Low risk for everything :happydance:
> 
> And....:blue:!!!!

Great news - congrats! 



Medzi said:


> Congrats Elizabeth!!!
> 
> BeautifulRose I've been feeling a bit nervous too and also have appointment on Monday and hoping to hear a heartbeat!
> 
> We don't really have much to prepare for which is nice! Our son is only 19 months so we have lots of toys and baby accessories already. We will have Puffin in a bassinette in our room for the first while and are hoping by the time he/she is ready for the crib then our son will be ready to a bed so we aren't buying a crib unless that time comes and we find we do need another. We have tons of boy clothes -almost all of which were hand me downs from my sister. She also has 2 girls so if this baby is a girl we are covered with clothes for her too! The only thing I think we might need is am infant car seat. Ours might expire before then so I need to double check.

We've been offered some bits from my SIL and a work colleague, but again I want to move first before we take them. So that's another reason not to go mad buying stuff :nope: I'm such an organiser and like to be prepared, it's hard to hold back :haha:



Rach87 said:


> Heres my little bubs. 12.5 weeks was nye and i had just popped out that day. I feel like every day its bigger!
> 
> Then theres my little love Toby hugging his new best friend. I was literally dying of adorableness. He just hopped up in my lap, put one paw gently on my tummy and stared at me. Then it turned into him napping on my belly with his paws hugging it.

Gorgeous pics, I love the Doggy cuddle one :hugs: Sounds like he'll be protective of the little one when it arrives :baby:

AFM, I was a bit grumpy the other day when I got home from work (I needed food) and was a bit snappy, this led DH to go off in a huff and I started crying (I don't usually cry much) but then couldn't stop and it was really draining, I hated feeling like that. It was like I couldn't even control it. Uggh, hopefully that won't happen again.


----------



## countryblonde

Have all the genders that have been found out already been boys?? I don't think anyone has said girl yet right. Maybe July is a month for boys! I hope I have one, it'll be July before I know though. Team yellow all the way...


----------



## hollyw79

countryblonde said:


> Have all the genders that have been found out already been boys?? I don't think anyone has said girl yet right. Maybe July is a month for boys! I hope I have one, it'll be July before I know though. Team yellow all the way...

I am team yellow too.. And I swear I'm having a boy too :haha:


----------



## Keyval

Hi ladies. Anyone any experience with the graco evo travel system? It's on sale where I am and seems like everything I'm looking for. It's pretty reasonable for a parent facing pushchair anyway.


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

lots of july boys....maybe the Chinese calendar is right?


----------



## Medzi

So many boys so far! We should keep a tally on the front page.


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

totally! interesting because if we conceive in Oct...depending on age...but 40% chance boy and 60% girl. we can see how accurate the chinese predictor is!


----------



## Aelyana

Hi everyone, can I still join you? I wasn't ready to believe it was really happening before if that makes sense. I am due on July 21. This will be my second if all goes well, I already have a 14 mo ds running around <3


----------



## Medzi

Welcome and congrats Aelyana!


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

welcome!


----------



## heaveneats

Hi Ladies,

anyone else having a rough day? my anxiety is kicking in, i'm starting to worry again, i wish i could feel baby move then this would be easier :(


----------



## BeautifulRose

Rough day about sums it up. I was at my desk eating some chicken noodle soup and BAM threw up everywhere out of no where .


----------



## MKHewson

Aelyana said:


> Hi everyone, can I still join you? I wasn't ready to believe it was really happening before if that makes sense. I am due on July 21. This will be my second if all goes well, I already have a 14 mo ds running around <3

Welcome and congrats


----------



## Harley Quinn

Nooooo! July can't be a boy month!!! I want a girl this time! :sad2:

Welcome, Aelyana! So the age gap between your two will be about 22 months or so? I think that's fabulous! My first two were 20 months apart and I love it.

Heaveneats and Beautifulrose, I'm sorry you're both having rough days. Hope your anxiety and MS ease up.

AFM, just soooo glad it's Friday. It's been a long week at work. Bleh.


----------



## Babygirl3289

Thank you all for the reassurance! :) :blush:

Khatif - You are right :) I won't let this ruin my pregnancy! :) I am excited and looking forward to it :) 

I can't believe I am 11 weeks today! It is crazy to think that I am almost done with the 1st trimester! I am so excited to really start showing :) 

My symptoms are easing up and I heard the 2nd trimester typically you feel the best :) So happy to be pregnant! 

I hope July is boy month!! I want a boy!! :):blue:


----------



## Babygirl3289

Welcome Aelyana!


----------



## MamaBee413

Harley, I will root with you for a couple girls mixed in! Also, I just had a friend that had an Ozzie. Such a fun name!


----------



## MamaBee413

Aelyana, welcome! My daughter was 15 months when I found out I was pregnant with my son. It took me awhile to get used to the idea. I was worried I'd miss out on extra bonding time with her. I was wrong, but it was a legitimate worry and took me most of my pregnancy to get over. I hope you are getting excited and congrats!!! I do love how close my two are now and am sad that this one might not get a buddy close in age.


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

mamabee....not really the same thing...bu in my little world it is....i've had the same male cat for years. he's always been my little boy, my little snuggle bug. going to have to work a way to have two little boys. don't want him to get mad....and pee on stuff. LOL i just realized last night as he snuggled in bed with me...he might have to make room for a baby. not sure how he's going to feel about that. :D


----------



## MamaBee413

Our pets are our first babies, aren't they? :)


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

totally. but sort of wish he'd stop kneading my stomach so much. he's either saying hi...or get out. not sure. LOL


----------



## Medzi

Heaven I'm having a lot of anxiety lately too. I have an appointment on Monday and keep fearing she won't find a heartbeat. 

I want a girl too! This will be our last regardless so I would love one of each. But I feel like it is another boy, which I'm fine with too :)


----------



## Khatif

Ms Elisabeth, I think your boy will take fine. We have a little girl and she is a rather mean cat with other humans but us. But she is like a puppet when my son is with her. She let him grab her and walk around the house with her in his arm. She even doesn't let me do that. Lol

Unfortunately, we got sick. My son has fever and was throwing up all day. I also feel under the weather and I guess by tomorrow it will be worse.


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Thx, hope so. As long as they dont squish him while he sleeps! Hope you feel better!


----------



## heaveneats

Medzi said:


> Heaven I'm having a lot of anxiety lately too. I have an appointment on Monday and keep fearing she won't find a heartbeat.

i have one on tuesday and i'm super nervous, last time she couldnt find one but i was only about 9 weeks, had my 12 week ultrsound and all was well though so i really hope we can hear one, if not i may ask for an ultrasound, even though i only had one at the end of december.

I think we both will be fine, i'm naturally a very nervous person:shrug:


----------



## Baby_Dreams

I'd like a boy this time too but I'll be fine with either of course xx


----------



## MNgirl1991

I do think July must be a boy month! According to the Chinese calendar, I should be having a boy too so I guess I'll find out in March! 

I have had a weird form of morning sickness lately. I've had a bad problem with mucus building up right below the nasal cavity, so I can't cough it up or blow it out on a tissue, but it's been leaking (TMI sorry) down my throat and I have this constant urge to swallow, and it's been starting to make me lose my appetite again. I've been taking benadryl prescribed by my doctor and used saline nose sprays occassionally but nothing is helping. 
Anyone else deal with this? Am I going to have to suffer with this horrible post-nasal drip the whole pregnancy??

I also have a little "fur baby" that I am worried about when the baby comes. He's my little conure and he has jealousy issues and is a nipper. I have no idea how he will react to a new baby and if I should restrict him being out of his cage when the baby gets here. I'd feel terrible because for the most part, he has free reign of the house. He's flight trained so he can fly wherever he wants. Ugh I love him to death but obviously my baby will take priority when he/she gets here.
There's so many thing about pregnancy that I didn't consider until now lol it can be stressful!!


----------



## Jrepp

I. Definitely having a rough day too. I work with children with emotional disorders and they seem to be acting up pretty bad today. I also got work restrictions and spoke to the school principal about if there was anything else I could do in the school to keep me and baby safe and he told me to talk to human resources. Hr said it would probably be a leave of absence if there isn't anything else to do. They are going to talk to the principal for me.

STrESSFULL!!!!


----------



## Feb4th2011

hollyw79 said:


> countryblonde said:
> 
> 
> Have all the genders that have been found out already been boys?? I don't think anyone has said girl yet right. Maybe July is a month for boys! I hope I have one, it'll be July before I know though. Team yellow all the way...
> 
> I am team yellow too.. And I swear I'm having a boy too :haha:Click to expand...

I'm staying team yellow too! I'm finding it a lot harder this time around though. I'm so excited to see if my DS will grow up with a little brother or a little sister. 

I've been away for a few days ( at least) We had a bit of a scare, and i found that not coming on here just helped me stay calm.

Dec 20th- I had tan discharge when I wiped.
Dec 24th- I let the Dr know and she was okay with it. happy i was still having other symptoms, couldn't find a heartbeat on doppler but wasnt worried as I was only 11W 3D. Said to get checked if cramping or red blood.
Jan 5th- Tan discharge after wiping
Jan 6th- Tan discharge- I got a bit concerned and called dr office and talked to the nurse. she said not to worry that she would talk to the Dr. and let me know what she said. NO CALL that day
Jan 7th- still no call all day. That night at 9pm i wiped and it was pink with red. Looked like a paint brush with red paint wiped across. I live 3 hours from my Dr. The closest hospital doesn't even have an ultrasound machine. We woke up DS and headed to that hospital, the nurse couldn't find the heart beat but kept telling me not to worry, she called the dr in. It was some intern... he couldn't find the heart beat either. He did an internal check that was so painful i wanted to scream. The whole time i wanted to say no no no. I'm actually disappointed in myself that i didn't say anything. So not like me. Finally the real Dr. came in and in 5 seconds found the heartbeat. i had already been crying on and off, but once we heard the wonderful sound the flood gates opened. He re assured me that this can be totally normal. That it wasn't a lot of blood and little things like walking can cause a little blood, there is so much blood flow down there when pregnant that little things can trigger a little blood.

Anyways sorry for the giant story, i just needed to get the out! My first pregnancy was soooo perfect. Not a single worry. I'm going to have my OB appointment on the 15th now instead of the 20th... Ive been told to not lift anything heavy ( um my toddler is 30lbs lol) not participate in physical activity, no intercourse, and just take it easy. I'm feeling oddly calm about the whole thing now... Things are going to be okay:flower:


----------



## cdex67

Hi ladies...I had a pretty crappy day today, too. Just one of those days. I woke up with a migraine, felt really crappy. Ate breakfast, still felt crappy. Paycheck didn't come, joy. Looks like I have to wait until Monday for that and I'm broke. Lots of anxiety over everything except baby today. Just...ugh..

Anyway, chinese gender calendar says girl for me. I'll be happy either way but now I'm getting really anxious to find out. Can't wait for February 16th. Ahh.


----------



## Tasha

Hi girls, just popping into ask if anyone wants to do the thread? Nothing awful a happened but I'm just not coping very well, im detaching from the pregnancy and im avoiding this thread, avoiding my journal, the forum even really. I can't do the thread justice xx


----------



## Srrme

Hi everyone! :hi: I haven't been very active on this topic, mainly because I can't keep up with all of the pages in one day, haha. I just thought I would pop in and give an update. :D

I'm not having any symptoms right now, and if I didn't know better I would say I wasn't pregnant! :haha: I'm interviewing a Midwife next week! Woohoo. I'm going the home-birth route this time. :happydance: If all goes well I'm going to set up an ultrasound with her and hopefully find out the gender within the next 2 weeks. 

I hope everyone is well! I'm sorry you're having a tough time, Tasha. :hugs:


----------



## Harley Quinn

I'm sorry, Tasha. :( I hope you and baby are well.

I think someone else had volunteered to take over before when ajarvis left, but if no one else is able to, then I can step in and do it. I might not have the most free time, but I do come on at work throughout the day and have been mostly keeping up with the thread.


----------



## MamaBee413

Sounds like we all could use a restful weekend! I hope that is what you ladies have planned. My son has a lock-in tonight with his Cub Scout Pack and so my DH and him are there. We have a college basketball game to attend tomorrow where my son is being honored for something he did with that Scout pack. It should be fun. Then, nothing. Ah, nothing. Sounds just like what the doctor ordered!
Speaking of doctors, I went to pick up my daughter from school today and they tell me she passed out walking out to the car line. It was after she fell down the stairs. She stood up, couldn't talk despite trying and then walked a little and got wobbly and fell over. She didn't even try to catch herself falling and hit her head, breaking her glasses and cutting her face. I was a mess when they told me. I'm sure they thought I was overreacting, but the hormones wouldn't let me quit crying. We went to the doctor and everything seems normal. I'm keeping an eye out for concussion symptoms tonight and will monitor her for the next couple of days. She had a bad headache yesterday that caused her to get sick. I'm wondering if she is starting to get migraines like I do.


----------



## babyvaughan

So sorry about your daughter mamabear that has to be so scary for the both of you!


----------



## Rach87

Cdex im finding out what the bubs is on feb 16th too!!! So excited...and impatient. Lol ahh!!


----------



## Aelyana

Thanks for being so welcoming you all! I am sorry to hear that a bunch of you were having a bad day yesterday, hope the weekend will bring you some r&r.

Harley Quinn and Mamabee it is super nice to hear from others with a small age gap, thank you!! Our age gap will be 20-21 months depending on when this one would make his or her appearance. If you had asked me a few years ago if this would happen to me I would have been like snowballs chance in hell haha. I was never broody before DS but the second I was pregnant I was soo happy and since he was born I have been sooo broody. That feeling never went away and when DH got on board when DS was 11 months I was v psyched. Fell pregnant that first month (I still cant believe that happened) and really kinda surprised myself that I needed some time to adjust to the idea. I can so relate to your worries about bonding time Mamabear. DS will be so little when this one comes along and we are very close. And I wonder how were gonna cope with an extra person and less sleep. But I tell myself people do it all the time and are ok so we will be fine too hopefully. Thankfully now I am starting to feel mainly happy and excited which is lovely. Anyway, very very nice to hear that the age gap worked out well for the both of you! Any golden tips on how to get through the first months? 

MNgirl1991 I have that awful mucus thing as well! Never had it with DS but I think it is pregnancy rhinitis? Not sure if it goes away but I sure hope so, not looking forward to third tri sleep issues with this added to the mix. I havent found any relief really except saline spray and adding another pillow so my head is elevated. Doesnt really help much though. Fx it goes away soon for both of us

We are hopefully finding out the gender on the 23rd of January. So close and yet so far away! Can't wait.


----------



## dan-o

Oh Tasha hun, I'm not surprised you are feeling like that. I can't even imagine what must be going through your mind. You are one strong lady. I'd happily keep the first page updated with Edd's/ appts ect until you want to take it back over. 

I've been a bit quiet this week as well, been a bit 'meh' and had nothing useful to say really :haha: :dohh:

Hi aleyana, welcome aboard hun!! 

Mama bear hope your little girl is a bit better today, how scarey :(

Exciting about your upcoming gender peeks ladies! I may have a little look as well, in a few weeks. If not then I'll deffo try to find out at my 20w scan :D


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Hi Aelyana we will have a 22 month gap once this baby is born xx


----------



## MrsB11

Missed quite a lot.

But a few days ago you were talking about pets, I currently have a 12 yo cat, Tids, 5 yo Cocker Spaniel, Alfie, 3 yo Staffie, Ruben & a Syrian hamster. Once baby arrives there will be 7 of us (including animals) in a 2 bed.

X


----------



## MamaBee413

Aelyana, it has been awhile since I had a newborn (he will be 8 Tuesday), but I would say my biggest advice is to ask for help and let people have time with the older one while you and little one settle in. I am extremely fortunate that my mom is only ten minutes away and would often take my firstborn for a few hours here and there. It amazed me how when that happened it seemed so easy with just the one to watch and I wondered why I ever struggled when I just had one. The othe advice I would give is to try and get them on the same schedule as best you can. My first gave naps up before my second was even born (twas a sad day in our house). But I kept her on a schedule where quiet time lined up with his naptime. That helped. And don't forget to give yourself grace. You are their perfect mommy, but that doesn't mean you will be a perfect mommy. They don't exist. It will all work out beautifully. Good days and bad. It is a package deal :)

Thanks for the words about my daughter. She is sleeping away fine right now. Mostly she is just worried about how quickly we can replace her glasses. It bugs her that her old ones aren't as clear. I think she will be okay. I just want to monitor these migraine episodes.

I've been stuffed up in my left sinus passage. Can't blow it out, won't go away. Every now and then I'll get a nose bleed from that side. Last night it would randomly Leake clear snot from that nostril. It was a little embarrassing as I was in the middle of a conversation with someone. Every time. Guess I'll just need to keep tissues in my pocket.


----------



## heaveneats

its good that there are women on here with small age gaps between babies, for us out daughter will be 2 1/2 years old when this baby is born. I'm so worried that she is going to feel left out or hurt because there is another baby, she is very attached to DH and gets very jealous when other kids are around him. I plan on asker her for a lot of help like bringing mommy a new diaper for the baby, and letting her help in any way so she feels more involved we also decided there will be days where one of us just take her out somewhere to do something fun, and we have also decided to sign her up for a dance class :) i'm really excited about that for her


----------



## Jrepp

My brother and I have a 21 month gap and my sister and I have a 17 month gap (thus a 38 month gap between my brother and sister). Growing up was great. I always had people my age around to play with and we were relatively all at the same stages, which made it easier on my mom. Her bit of advice is to get the older person excited by letting them "help". My brother would help change my diaper by handing my mom wipes and diaper pins when she needed them, pat my back to burp me and hold my bottle. I'm sure we did the same things when my sister came along.


----------



## Tasha

Thank you dano. I will get that sorted for you. 

I'm just so scared all the time and that's not going to change at any point for me. I so want to enjoy this as if it is a bring home baby, it's our last but it is impossible.

Our smallest age gap was 15 months, between my oldest two, I loved it so much.


----------



## Bubbles1088

:hugs: Tasha, I so hope that everything will be ok for you and baby. You've come so far!


----------



## k4th

:hugs: to everyone who is not having the best time right now :hugs:

I've been feeling a bit anxious (which isn't new for me) but I have figured out that checking Bnb too often right now isn't helping :shrug: so I've just been backing off a little. 

Have a scan Monday and I think worry about that is fuelling a lot of my feelings. Hoping I feel better afterwards if it all goes well :shrug:

Still stalking you all & will update with scan info xx


----------



## sammynashley

Hi ladies not been on for a couple days I've not been feeling right, thinks down to popping! I now can't fit in my work uniform so have given up and started wearing my own stuff until the maternity uniform arrives. 

My SPD has been playing up too :( was so hoping to avoid it until a bit later on bit it's gotten me early, I'll speak to my midwife about physio on the 21st. Can't wait until the 31st either we find out what bubs is :)

Sorry your having such a tough time tasha :hugs: 

Welcome newbies :) 

The age gap between my 2 is 18months I loved it, they're best friends now (when they aren't arguing over the same toy :) )


----------



## heaveneats

so sorry to everyone having a rough go - maybe i shouldn't have said anything, DH always tells me to back away from the internet, and live in the now. I really need to take his advice, i have an appointment on tuesday with my midwife, i will keep my positive thoughts going and remember i am blessed with each day i live. On a brighter note i had a gender dream, that i was having a boy, he had a blue hat on, with DD i had a dream she was a boy though so we'll see!


----------



## timeforababy

Tasha so sorry to hear that you aren't feeling that great about the baby. I hope it improves soon and you will enjoy it

Dan o thanks for taking over

I am officially living in maternity clothes (well, jeans and trousers). I can fit in my normal tops yet but I feel so big as I know you aren't really supposed to show for ages with your first. Ah well.

We are team yellow to the end here and we both want a girl as oh has 2 older sons. We shall see. I keep thinking it will be a boy as that's what he produces. Lol

I'm still so tired! Anyone else having lots of naps?


----------



## Wiggler

Keyval said:


> Hi ladies. Anyone any experience with the graco evo travel system? It's on sale where I am and seems like everything I'm looking for. It's pretty reasonable for a parent facing pushchair anyway.

I had this pushchair, it is AWESOME! It's a bit big and bulky though, only downside. But lovely to push, huge basket, easy to fold. My second favourite pushchair ever :)

:hugs: massive hugs to everyone who needs them! 

I still feel sick and my pelvis is getting even worse :cry: But, less than a week until I have my scan now :D


----------



## sammynashley

Heaveneats, will you be finding out the gender? 

Wiggler, I know how your feeling with the pelvis :hugs: mine kept me up the other night.


----------



## lucy1

Looking for a little reassurance...

My and my bf have been bickering all day and it's culminated in a rather big argument leading to me breaking down crying hysterically and my stomach started cramping quite sharply.

I've tried to calm down as much as I can but now my anxiety is through the roof something has happened to the baby from the stress.

This happened in some of my other pregnancies when I got upset on the odd occasion and with them not ending well I'm terrified I could have hurt baby.

My head is hurting so much now too :(


----------



## LuvallmyH

Sammynashley & wiggler, I have suffered with spd with my last 3 pregnancies and actually had my pelvis separate the last 4 months with my last baby. I feel your pain literally. I am definitely feeling achey by the end of the night. I'm terrified to go through that pain again. I'm also terrified that my baby is already measuring 5 days ahead. My last boy was 9lb 7oz, 20in! I don't know how I will deliver a baby that big again! With my separated pelvis, she was only 6lb 14oz (3w early) and that almost killed me. My dr is already planning growth scans for the end of this pregnancy. At least he guaranteed my water birth even though not all the dr's or mw's do them in my office.


----------



## Srrme

Our smallest age gap is 12 months between our oldest 2. :)


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

big :hugs: to all who need it!
hang in there! stay positive!

i'm looking forward to fitting into my maternity pants! mainly cause since this is my first, i'm totally going to be proud of my belly! LOL. but....getting a little tired of the...."well I didn't start showing until...."

so what....cause friends/family didn't show until way later...my tiny little belly makes me a blimp? people need to stop comparing...good lord!

ok, that was my rant! I just reply...well, that was you and this is me!


----------



## Livvy

Has anyone experienced lots of muscle spasms with pregnancy? Has anything worked for you? My eye has been twitching for 4 days now my shoulder too.


----------



## sammynashley

LuvallmyH that sounds so painful!! I never had sod with my first but suffered badly last time I could always feel my pubic bone grinding and if would always crak when I got up in the morning so sore I was prescribe co-codamol but didn't like taking it because of the codeine. 

I'm hoping bubs won't be too big, my first was 5lb 8oz he was 4 weeks early due to IUGR and reduced movements, and my second was 7lb 12 a week overdue so can't complain on sizes am just dreading the pain as I get bigger :(

Did they let you deliver early of did bubs decide to make an early appearance?


----------



## LuvallmyH

sammynashley said:


> LuvallmyH that sounds so painful!! I never had sod with my first but suffered badly last time I could always feel my pubic bone grinding and if would always crak when I got up in the morning so sore I was prescribe co-codamol but didn't like taking it because of the codeine.
> 
> I'm hoping bubs won't be too big, my first was 5lb 8oz he was 4 weeks early due to IUGR and reduced movements, and my second was 7lb 12 a week overdue so can't complain on sizes am just dreading the pain as I get bigger :(
> 
> Did they let you deliver early of did bubs decide to make an early appearance?

With my last I had to be induced early because my blood pressure was through the roof. Just pressures, not pre-eclampsia. I think it was because I was in so much pain. I was induced 3 weeks early with baby #4 because #3 was so big, even 3 weeks early #4 was 8lb 1oz. My guess is they will talk induction if this one's getting really big. I'm on the fence about it. They say boys are bigger & babies get bigger the more you have....
Oh my!


----------



## MamaBee413

Does anyone know what this is? It showed a couple of times during my scan and would fade away as baby came into view.
 



Attached Files:







20150110_194432.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## babyvaughan

I have been going in walks the past week for 45-1hr everyday and yesterday two minute into my walk my hands were on fire! Within minutes they were swollen and numb. I got back home and my feet starting doing it!


----------



## Medzi

Lucy :hugs: I'm sure all is fine. Drink some water and have a rest. I've had some pretty stressful fights during pregnancy too.

Yes Livvy!! In my thighs and shoulder. I've been having lots!


----------



## Jrepp

I'm not sure mamabee. Could it be the placenta?


----------



## MamaBee413

I have no idea. I'll ask my OB next visit. Just thought I'd check here in case someone had experience with it.


----------



## dan-o

Tasha, gosh, it's hardly surprising hun! Big hugs :hugs: 

K4th, sorry you are having anxiety hun, hope tomorrow's scan helps put you at ease. 

Heaven eats and Lucy, hope you both feel a bit less anxious today as well. Hopefully you will start feeling movement soon which may reassure you :) 

Sammy, luvallmy, wiggler, gosh SPD sounds no fun at all, you poor things. Hopefully baby will move up for a bit and give you a little relief for a few months? Ugh, never easy is it!? 

Livy my body generally goes a bit crazy when pregnant, so muscle spasms wouldn't surprise me! Hope they pass!

Mse, I'm looking forward to fitting into mine too, kinda halfway between maternity and normal clothes this week!

Mama bee, it's hard to say. The top black bit could be your bladder and the bottom is the sac maybe? Or part of your uterine structure fading out of view? Was anything mentioned? I have two black areas in my uterus on my scans, as I have a pocket of blood above baby.


----------



## dan-o

As for me my NT/combined screening came back in the post yesterday as low risk :) which is a relief as I've had two confirmed chromosomal losses amongst my miscarriages (trisomy15 and triploidy) also I'm no spring chicken (38 in 3 weeks, eek!)


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Glad you came back low risk Dan-o . I still haven't got my results back yet x


----------



## dan-o

Thanks, well they say no news is good news with these things. I was a bit worried when I saw the envelope so soon!


----------



## timeforababy

They only phone you if you're high risk so if you don't hear anything, it's going to be fine! :)


----------



## Medzi

:hugs: Tasha

Thanks for taking over dan-o. Glad you're results came back low risk! 

AFM still feeling quite anxious lately. I'm at that in between stage where I feel better (I'm still puking some, including 2 days ago all over the driver side of our car while stuck in traffic, it came so suddenly I didn't even have a chance to open the door, but I puked for a bit even after my miscarriage due to the hormones still in my system) and I don't feel movement. I thought I was but haven't felt any since so I think it was just gas. I have an appointment tomorrow morning so really hoping to hear that little heart beating away to put my mind at ease. Nervous...


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Dan-o awesome news!!


----------



## TonyaG

I'm so excited my Ipregnancy app says I'm officially in second trimester at 13W6D!


----------



## MamaBee413

Tasha, I hope a break does well for you. Please check back in periodically. I'm thinking about you and your bean!

Tonya, I'll be 13.6 tomorrow! How does this thread work when we all hit second trimester? Do we move over together or stay on here or start a new thread? Anyone know?


----------



## TonyaG

I think the whole thread moves...


----------



## dan-o

Yay for 2nd tri ladies!! I think because the whole thread is in 'pregnancy groups and discussions' rather than 1st tri it shouldn't have to move anywhere, hopefully :)

Tonya how are the twinnies? Any sign of a bump yet? :)


----------



## MamaBee413

dan-o, I see that now. I think you're right. Thanks!


----------



## heaveneats

i feel a little bit better today, i think my boobs have grown they've been hurting a lot lately and today they are super itchy. I haven't heard back form my NT blood work but i have a second set coming up end of Jan so i think they tell you after that. The technician said my scan was good though.

i'm so excited i get next weekend off i am so looking forward to it, i hate working weekends, i already decided that i will not be coming back to this job after mat leave, i'm going to look for something else woo hoo!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Lucy, that has happened to me when DH and I fight every time now. If I get too stressed I cramp up. It made me worry about baby, but baby is checking out just fine so far. I'm sure all is well for you too. :hugs:


----------



## Medzi

Yay - we will all be second tri soon! :)

heaveneats where in Canada are you?


----------



## MKHewson

One more week till second tri i can't wait. I'm already feeling mire like me which is nice lol


----------



## dan-o

Me too, feel sooo much better now! :)


----------



## MamaBee413

Did we get sorted who was going to be the thread administrator? I know a couple of you ladies had said you could do it. If not, let me know and I can try to keep up with things.


----------



## Medzi

I think dan-o is taking over? I know it can take a bit once a request is put in to have it changed...


----------



## dan-o

Yep I'm more than happy to keep the front page updated if Tasha still wants to take a break :flower:


----------



## dan-o

So is anyone feeling any subtle movements yet? 
I am, just a shifting/flutter once in a while :happydance: I have also felt a few pops, but that could just be my bowels suddenly playing up lol :haha:

I subtly felt ds1 at this stage too, but ds2 was later.


----------



## Baby_Dreams

I've felt a few little flutters so far x


----------



## MamaBee413

I think I have felt baby for a week or so now, but I've also been gassy so it could be wishful thinking. I'm opting to believe its baby :)


----------



## Livvy

I haven't felt baby yet but I really want to. :(


----------



## countryblonde

I've been feeling bubs since 10 weeks! I was quite surprised but it's nice reassurance for me


----------



## JoyofMyLife

I started feeling a few flutters about a week ago but haven't felt anything since. I have another doctors appt tomorrow so looking forward to some reassurance that baby's doing well.


----------



## Bubbles1088

I've felt little flutters here and there, mostly at night, but not always sure if it's gas or Squirmy! Haha. I also have an anterior placenta that leans to the left so who knows...


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

This being my first.....no idea what to expect. Dont think I've felt anything....but also I guess I'm expecting a big kick right in my stomach for me to say..."hey he just kicked". Lol.


----------



## Medzi

I thought I was but that was a week ago and nothing since. I have an anterior placenta so probably won't feel anything definite for a bit yet.


----------



## Jrepp

Ive felt little flutters occasionally and one really big bump right where we keep finding the heartbeat. I was a very skinny non pregnant person though and baby is sitting higher in my body than where it usually would be at 11-12 weeks.


----------



## Aelyana

Thanks for all the advice om small age gaps! V reassuring that you have been there and had positive experiences.

I am also feeling a few flutters here and there. Much earlier than with ds but I had anterior placenta w him. 2nd tri here we come!


----------



## dan-o

Aww all these little flutters for everyone, so precious <3
Won't be long til babys elbowing us in the ribs and we're all complaining again :haha:


----------



## Keyval

Yes I'm anxious to feel a proper kick from baby. I feel flutters but can't be sure it's not just gas. I keep remembering then when I used to be Complaining about getting a huge kick in the ribs at like 30+ weeks last pregnancy haha.


----------



## sammynashley

I've been feeling flutters from bean and the odd slight poke, can also hear when bean kicks the doppler as if bean saying "go away woman! Leave me alone" :) heartbeat sounds so strong now!

Just realised to say it's only 20days till our gender scan! :) I know it's still 3weeks but 20days sounds less :haha:


----------



## Lumi

So in love
 



Attached Files:







20150112_094743.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Harley Quinn

Awwww! That is a great pic.


----------



## babyvaughan

I can't wait to feel even flutters! From my ultrasounds recently baby sure does like to move around and kick lol! I've grown so much connection in the last two weeks. Seeing baby move and then seeing that I've made it this far I believe is a huge part. Before I think I was just so scared of something going terribly wrong. I can't believe after all my months of crying and our long talks of if we could just get pregnant. That I'm hitting my second trimester. I still have the fear of baby coming to early but I try to enjoy each day for what it is and not let future take my happiness!


----------



## Srrme

I haven't felt this baby yet.


----------



## Medzi

Aw Lumi <3


----------



## lucy1

sammynashley said:


> I've been feeling flutters from bean and the odd slight poke, can also hear when bean kicks the doppler as if bean saying "go away woman! Leave me alone" :) heartbeat sounds so strong now!

Awwww that's what mines like! I've felt very occasionally some flutters and almost very light tapping but it's been few and far between. Might not even be baby!

It's definitely kicking up a storm in there when I check with the doppler though. I get the heartbeat for 5-10 seconds, there's a massive thud and baby has gone! 

Bf thinks I've gone mad because I always say it must be asleep when I can hear it for longer periods of time haha!


----------



## dan-o

Lumi said:


> So in love

Aww such a precious pic!! Gorgeous! 



Srrme said:


> I haven't felt this baby yet.

I felt everything later with ds2, think it was down to an anterior placenta.


----------



## dan-o

Lucy, mine does that too! It's so funny! <3


----------



## Khatif

Sorry girls, I was offline for couple days. I have got a very bad flu and I was feeling poorly. I had fever also which make me worry the baby. I know they say that flu and a bit of fever cannot harm the baby but still it make me nervous. I still feel under the weather and I just lie in bed.
I just want to know that the baby is fine. 

I couldn't read back. I hope everyone is doing good. If there any big news, please let me know :)


----------



## sammynashley

Lovely pic lumi! 

Hope you feel better Khatif the flu sucks! Especially when you can't take anything to help.

15weeks today :) can't believe it feels like only last week I saw that positive test.


----------



## k4th

I had my scan this morning & everything looked perfect. Baby doing somersaults & everything!! I'm measuring 3 days ahead so they've changed my due date to the 22nd July :) will post a pic when I get 30 seconds to myself! Hectic day (but feeling very happy!!)


----------



## dan-o

Aww congrats hun! Look forward to a piccy x

Khatif, poor you, hope you bounce back quick. I was a bit nervous when I got flu over xmas, but baby still looks absolutely fine thankfully x


----------



## Bubbles1088

Congrats, k4th!!! So glad to hear that!


----------



## Keyval

Craving salmon fish cakes tonight ha. Anyone else having cravings? 

Feeling poorly today really hope it eases soon. It's manageable but frustrating that I'm sick everyday still ugh.


----------



## Babygirl3289

Hi all! 

I feel little things here and there but I can't tell if it's gas either. Sometimes I swear it's the baby but that's just wishful thinking ;) 

When is the earliest anyone has felt their baby move that is not their first pregnancy?

I am really tempted to purchase a Doppler! I wish I could see the baby right now.. I get nervous! I am almost done with the first Trimester! :) So happy .. I mean I heard that once you hit 12 weeks your chance of miscarriage decreases greatly. 

Sometimes I get these weird pains when I stand up or move position in my groin but it hurts! It feels sharp but almost like a ligament pain.. can anyone relate to this?


----------



## Livvy

Yay K4th congrats!! :) So exciting. Can't wait to see the little one.

Babygirl yes, I've been having sharp pains too. Even when I sneeze! I think that's normal though as everything is stretching and extra weight is being put on the ligaments. 

I worked out for the first time in forever today. It felt really nice. It's just way too cold outside so my workouts will be inside for the next few months...


----------



## Babygirl3289

Livvy said:


> Yay K4th congrats!! :) So exciting. Can't wait to see the little one.
> 
> Babygirl yes, I've been having sharp pains too. Even when I sneeze! I think that's normal though as everything is stretching and extra weight is being put on the ligaments.
> 
> I worked out for the first time in forever today. It felt really nice. It's just way too cold outside so my workouts will be inside for the next few months...

Yes! I get them when I sneeze also!


----------



## Keyval

I get crippling pains when I sneeze its awful. Always have to make sure I hold my belly now


----------



## babyvaughan

Babygirl3289 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I feel little things here and there but I can't tell if it's gas either. Sometimes I swear it's the baby but that's just wishful thinking ;)
> 
> When is the earliest anyone has felt their baby move that is not their first pregnancy?
> 
> I am really tempted to purchase a Doppler! I wish I could see the baby right now.. I get nervous! I am almost done with the first Trimester! :) So happy .. I mean I heard that once you hit 12 weeks your chance of miscarriage decreases greatly.
> 
> Sometimes I get these weird pains when I stand up or move position in my groin but it hurts! It feels sharp but almost like a ligament pain.. can anyone relate to this?

Yeah I have the ligmient pains if I move wrong, sneeze, or sometime just random! My Doppler arrived last week and I'm so glad he bought me it because I'm a lot less nervous now!


----------



## Livvy

Isn't it awful?? And I have been sneezing a LOT. And my nose is always so stuffy.


----------



## Medzi

Awesome k4th!

I had an appointment today. My blood pressure was high and she wasn't happy. Ive had high blood pressure for years due to kidney disease so it is a bit worrisome it is getting higher this early. But I heard the heartbeat again at 140 :) 

Dan-o if you are updating appointments I have few coming up:
Jan 20 - high risk clinic
Feb 6 - anatomy scan
Feb 10 - obgyn

Thanks!


----------



## Khatif

Oh, I have the same pain when I move suddenly or sneeze even sometime when I turn around. I am glad to hear it's normal. 

I cannot wait until I have to go again to the midwife even if my date is in next Monday. I just want to see the baby being fine after this stupid flu.

I am getting the feeling that I have a girl. I am sure that we will have a boy but whenever I think about the baby I think about her as she :)


----------



## Medzi

Khatif I'm sure things are OK. I had the flu a few weeks ago and all is fine. 

I'm feeling the save as you. I think it will be a boy but feeling it might be a girl. But I thought my son was a girl so I don't trust myself!


----------



## Livvy

Yay medzi hearing the heartbeat is so reassuring. :) Sorry about the high bp. Did they have suggestions/prescriptions other than what you normally do? Are you allowed to work out at all with high bp? 

Khatif isn't it weird that we get inklings like that? I really think baby is a boy, even though hubby's siblings are all incapable of having boys! He has 5 nieces so he's SURE this one is a girl, too.


----------



## Khatif

Babygirl3289 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I feel little things here and there but I can't tell if it's gas either. Sometimes I swear it's the baby but that's just wishful thinking ;)
> 
> When is the earliest anyone has felt their baby move that is not their first pregnancy?
> 
> I am really tempted to purchase a Doppler! I wish I could see the baby right now.. I get nervous! I am almost done with the first Trimester! :) So happy .. I mean I heard that once you hit 12 weeks your chance of miscarriage decreases greatly.
> 
> Sometimes I get these weird pains when I stand up or move position in my groin but it hurts! It feels sharp but almost like a ligament pain.. can anyone relate to this?

The chance of miscarriage is dropping significantly around 10 weeks already. I spoke about it with my midwife last time. She said after the 11th weeks you are in the "safe" zone. Well, you know there is always a little bit of change that something is happening but the change is very very small especially if someone has no history of mc.


----------



## Rach87

Lumi your little bubs is so adorable! Can't wait to have my next scan on thursday! Hopefully I can see the whole munchkin like in your scan, its a great shot. 

K4th congrats on a good appt


----------



## Feb4th2011

I can't believe some of us are already 15 weeks!! holy smokes!!!


----------



## Babygirl3289

Lumi - That pic of your baby is precious! :)


----------



## KelBez

Baby measured small in my scan. Now due July 26th


----------



## ZombieQueen

I'd love to join in! I'm due July 28th!


----------



## Jrepp

Babygirl3289 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I feel little things here and there but I can't tell if it's gas either. Sometimes I swear it's the baby but that's just wishful thinking ;)
> 
> When is the earliest anyone has felt their baby move that is not their first pregnancy?
> 
> I am really tempted to purchase a Doppler! I wish I could see the baby right now.. I get nervous! I am almost done with the first Trimester! :) So happy .. I mean I heard that once you hit 12 weeks your chance of miscarriage decreases greatly.
> 
> Sometimes I get these weird pains when I stand up or move position in my groin but it hurts! It feels sharp but almost like a ligament pain.. can anyone relate to this?

I swear I've felt baby and I'm almost 12 weeks. It's a different feeling and location than gas is, but I'm also very tiny with a posterior placenta. Your pain sounds like round ligament pain, which is pretty common to start feeling as the ligaments stretch in there. 



Keyval said:


> Craving salmon fish cakes tonight ha. Anyone else having cravings?
> 
> Feeling poorly today really hope it eases soon. It's manageable but frustrating that I'm sick everyday still ugh.

I haven't had any real cravings I would say but cereal, top ramen and burritos from Taco Bell are pretty much the only things that sound edible right now. I know what you mean about morning sickness. I have pretty bad hyperemesis that seems to have gotten worse. Certainly not what I signed up for or expected.


----------



## Livvy

Welcome zombiequeen :flower: do you think you are having a boy or a girl?


----------



## JoyofMyLife

K4th, congrats on the great appt. It's always so exciting to see the little bean moving around in there.

Khatif, so sorry you're not feeling well. Get plenty of rest. I'm sure baby will be fine.

I'm also 15 weeks today & had a checkup this morning. Baby looked great & kicking like crazy. I've also been having pain & pressure in my lower tummy & the doc said it's perfectly normal, so not to worry ladies!

I feel like I'm having a boy too, even though I'm kinda hoping for a little girl. I had a great scan at 12 weeks & saw baby's little profile & belly & something told me "boy." But we're also staying team yellow so I'll just have to wait til July to find out! &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## timeforababy

Hope everyone is well. I'm a bit worried today, belly feeling a bit delicate. TMI- coming up- I had very loose stools today (diarrhea) but it's stopped. Does anyone think I need to phone the dr? I'm keeping up the water and still eating so think all is well. It could just be a one off?


----------



## heaveneats

timeforababy said:


> Hope everyone is well. I'm a bit worried today, belly feeling a bit delicate. TMI- coming up- I had very loose stools today (diarrhea) but it's stopped. Does anyone think I need to phone the dr? I'm keeping up the water and still eating so think all is well. It could just be a one off?

i've had this on and off i wouldn't worry. I found it was usually early am when i'd have it :(


----------



## MNgirl1991

Welcome ZombieQueen! :)

I started my new job this weekend so I have been gone for a few days. My body is not used to being on my feet all day anymore so I literally fell asleep right after work each day lol was a little worried today because I started having some really uncomfortable moderate cramps and back pains. They went away after I went on my break and sat down for a half hour, but I'm hoping this isn't going to be a regular thing. I really want to keep working. :(

I also have been feeling flutters here and there, mostly when I'm laying on my back or laying propped up on the couch watching TV. But I tell myself each time that it's just gas. I guess I won't know for sure until I really start feeling baby move. :)

Hope everyone is doing well. I can't figure out how to change my ticker. I am a day ahead of what it says I am and I'm a little neurotic so that bugs me like an itch I can't scratch lol


----------



## Harley Quinn

MNgirl, I don't think you can change a ticker, you have to make an all new one.

Timeforababy, my bowels go back and forth (iykwim) all the time! Totally normal, and I wouldn't worry about it unless it lasted for more than a few days.

Welcome, ZombieQueen! Congrats! :)


----------



## Harley Quinn

Okay, speaking of tickers... I have two in my signature, one from Lilypie and one from The Bump. They both say I'm 13 weeks and 5 days, but one says I have 205 days to go and the other says 184 days! :saywhat:


----------



## jbk

Hey everyone! I don't post much, but try to keep up with everyone! 

At the moment, my symptoms have disappeared some. I still have super sore nipples and fatigue. I start school this Wednesday for my last semester of nursing school and I am stressing out! I am debating quitting my job for the semester or taking a break from it to not overwork myself. Plus I stress being at work (I am a tech at the hospital), with all the lifting, pulling, and being on my feet for that long.. when I get home I freak out. 

On a happy note- baby's HB was 159 today (as usual) and my early gender US is only 12 days away! I go back to my OBGYN on the 21st, so I'll get to hear the HB there too! Can't believe some of us are in, almost in, or close to the second trimester! It has really flown by!


----------



## Medzi

Livvy - she said she didn't want to do anything as next week I see the high risk clinic and she wants them to be the ones to make any changes. I'm on prescription now and didn't need to add another until 30 weeks last time. I hope it was just an off reading but it has been bit higher at home too :/ I am able to do low impact and honestly I've been really slacking. I'm exhausted just running after our toddler! But I know it will help. Im going to cut back on salt too.


----------



## Babygirl3289

Jbk- How are you doing an early gender scan? Did you go somewhere else to have it done?


----------



## jbk

Babygirl3289 said:


> Jbk- How are you doing an early gender scan? Did you go somewhere else to have it done?

I am! I am going to a place that starts doing them around 15 weeks, and if they can't tell you can come back a week or two later.


----------



## Srrme

Is anyone having a home birth?


----------



## Feb4th2011

Srrme said:


> Is anyone having a home birth?

We were really wanting too, but I got wait listed for a midwife. So things are a bit up in the air. Interviewing doula's next week! I'm nervous cause DH won't be able to join me in our selection.


----------



## Medzi

I would love a home birth!! Sadly I'm too high risk :(


----------



## dan-o

Same here! Plus I'm GBS+ to boot! My boys births were about as straight forward as they can be as well, typical! 

Ladies I will update all the due date changes, appts and gender reveals if/when the first post gets swapped over into my name. Tasha may still be doing it, I'm not sure. :flower: xxx


----------



## dan-o

Welcome zombie queen!

Congrats on the scan going well kel!! 

Timfora, I have that on and off as well. Enjoy the relief, you'll be back to bunged up before you know it :haha: xxx


----------



## Wiggler

Hi ladies!

I would love a homebirth, but 2 of my 3 kids were back to back and if this one is I want immediate access to the drugs :rofl: Plus, I am kinda hoping baby is born late in the evening so I can have a night in hospital, just me and baby <3

2 more days until my scan! I can't wait :D

I am more and more certain that this baby is a boy, all my symptoms echo, even down to orange juice making me gag :rofl:


----------



## sammynashley

Welcome zombie queen!

Wiggler is your scan a gender scan??

I felt bean move this morning twice :) probably the strongest movements I've had.

I'd love to have a home birth..actually I'd just love to have a normal birth full stop! This is gunna be my 3rd section bit terrified tbh with my last I ended up a hysterical mess when they were putting in my spinal, dread to think what the nurses thought!


----------



## Duffy fan 13

Welcome Aelyana :thumbup: Good to know that a small age gap works, as we're hoping to have two and want to start trying as soon as we can. 

Tasha big hugs and I will be thinking of you - I hope the break does you good and you can focus on yourself and the little one :hugs:



Ms Elizabeth said:


> This being my first.....no idea what to expect. Dont think I've felt anything....but also I guess I'm expecting a big kick right in my stomach for me to say..."hey he just kicked". Lol.

LOL - I think I am expecting this too, I feel little things here and there but put it down to my bowels doing their thing :shrug:

Lumi that pic is great :baby: :thumbup:

Khatif I hope you starting to recover, I'm sure little one will be fine. Hope you feel better soon :flower:



k4th said:


> I had my scan this morning & everything looked perfect. Baby doing somersaults & everything!! I'm measuring 3 days ahead so they've changed my due date to the 22nd July :) will post a pic when I get 30 seconds to myself! Hectic day (but feeling very happy!!)

That's great news :thumbup: 



Babygirl3289 said:


> Sometimes I get these weird pains when I stand up or move position in my groin but it hurts! It feels sharp but almost like a ligament pain.. can anyone relate to this?

I have had some weird pains, I tend to get it when I sit down too quickly and it feels like things are being squished inside :nope: Also the stretching and pulling sensations, I just hope it's all normal and what is supposed to happen :shrug:



ZombieQueen said:


> I'd love to join in! I'm due July 28th!

Welcome - I love your screen name :thumbup:



timeforababy said:


> Hope everyone is well. I'm a bit worried today, belly feeling a bit delicate. TMI- coming up- I had very loose stools today (diarrhea) but it's stopped. Does anyone think I need to phone the dr? I'm keeping up the water and still eating so think all is well. It could just be a one off?

I think as long as it doesn't continue you will be fine, I sometimes get that from what I eat. 

jbk I hope work gets a bit easier for you :hugs:

Medzi hoping they are able to sort out your high blood pressure for you :hugs:



Srrme said:


> Is anyone having a home birth?

No, I think for my first I want the reassurance of having the extra help there if I need it. I'd love to do a water birth though, has anyone tried that?

AFM had a busy weekend but we got the estate agent over and our house is now on the market. Great to get things rolling, just hoping we get some viewings and things progress.
I tried to watch some episodes of One Born Every Minute at the weekend and I couldn't get through it without crying at each of the births :haha: It's a great show but I think my current hormone levels will not let me watch without balling.
I have my first scan tomorrow and I'm a little apprehensive as well as excited. Hoping it all goes well and I can't wait to see DH's reaction when he first see's the little one. Shame I have to go back to work after but it's a morning appointment so no point me going to work first - also means I get a lie in :happydance:

Have a great day ladies :thumbup:


----------



## Wiggler

No, just a dating scan. Very excited to see baby though :)


----------



## jbk

Does anyone else feel like a Hobbit waking to eat first breakfast? Then two hours later second breakfast lol!


----------



## Tasha

I've requested it changed now dano. Sorry I've been in a really bad place for a few days.

I had a non-planned scan yesterday for my cervix and that's stable. Saw baby sucking their thumb. Email my consultant and pals saying that the hospital is endangering me and my baby by not implementing promised growth scans and trying to reduce my medication. He emailed today saying come for an appointment tomorrow at 3pm and we will sort this all out. So hopefully I will feel better then :)


----------



## Wiggler

Hope your appointment goes well tomorrow Tasha, and so glad your scan went well!


----------



## dan-o

Ahhhh that's really good news Tasha! I hope it goes well tomorrow sweetie. I can't imagine the stress those awful consultants at your local hospital must be causing you :hugs: xx
Glad you got a peek at baby, how cute to be sucking it's little thumb, aww, bless :cloud9:


----------



## Duffy fan 13

jbk said:


> Does anyone else feel like a Hobbit waking to eat first breakfast? Then two hours later second breakfast lol!

Yes, some days are worse than others but generally I wake up super hungry. Then I feel like I need to eat every few hours, that tended to help me not feeling as nauseous though which was good. I need to try and break the habit or at least just eat fruit and veg :dohh:



Tasha said:


> I've requested it changed now dano. Sorry I've been in a really bad place for a few days.
> 
> I had a non-planned scan yesterday for my cervix and that's stable. Saw baby sucking their thumb. Email my consultant and pals saying that the hospital is endangering me and my baby by not implementing promised growth scans and trying to reduce my medication. He emailed today saying come for an appointment tomorrow at 3pm and we will sort this all out. So hopefully I will feel better then :)

Great news Tasha, thanks for the update. I'll keep my fingers crossed they help you out and support you more.


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Tasha....thinking of you!


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

I have my Dr's appt today...just a monthly check in. I swear they just measure me, "everything good? Any questions? See you next month". Lol

I feel I should have questions...but don't. Lol. Am u missing something key?

I really want a med free birth....not sure how to do it...must read up on it! That's my goal for next month....read!


----------



## Medzi

Hope the appointment goes well Tasha!

Elizabeth it is totally possible. I had a natural birth in the hospital as. High risk patient. I have some books laying around... When I have a moment I'll give you titles. Not sure if you are planning home or hospital birth and can't see your location on my phone but I knoe one was called "natural hospital birth" and I liked it. I also read about hynobirthing. I used some of the techniques last time and found they helped me.


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Medzi....totally awesome. Yes...hospital! My tiny apartment, two crazy cats...small bathroom....disastrous. haha.


----------



## BeautifulRose

Hey girls. Sorry Ive been off for the past few days still trying to get internet connected at my new house. I had an appointment yesterday and everything went well. HB was 164 and I start my pregetrone (spelling?) shots this week to prevent another preterm labor. My next appointment my dr said I will have a vaginal ultrasound to monitor my cervix and that those will probably happen once a month from this point. They also took blood for the QUAD screening. Not sure what it is but hope it comes back ok.


----------



## babyvaughan

Anyone on extra folic acid? I was one 1 mg but when I get had it refilled I got home and realized this one says to take 4 mg daily.


----------



## Tasha

I'm on 5mg a day babyvaughan.

Mrs E, I've had them, my tip keep walking around the room/hospital x

Rose I'm glad they're looking after you.

Dano, that's done now thank you for taking over.


----------



## Medzi

I'm on extra too.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Let us know how the appt. goes, Tasha. Thinking of you!

Dan-o, my next appt. is Jan. 21st where I get blood/NT results and hear the heartbeat, if you are updating appts. After that, we set up my anatomy/gender scan! :happydance:


----------



## heaveneats

tasha sorry you are going through a rough patch but wonderful you got to see baby.

AFM i had an appointment today with my midwife, got to hear babys heartbeat!! it was 160, and she had a hard time keeping it since baby kept squirming. She said i have my placenta in front so i wont feel much for a while :( and i have very low iron, so now its back to taking the damn supplements. And the most exciting is i get my gender ultrasound in february :)


----------



## babyvaughan

I need to put down for a scan on Jan. 19th just a regular scan (hoping they will tell us the gender but not counting on it)


----------



## Babygirl3289

BeautifulRose said:


> Hey girls. Sorry Ive been off for the past few days still trying to get internet connected at my new house. I had an appointment yesterday and everything went well. HB was 164 and I start my pregetrone (spelling?) shots this week to prevent another preterm labor. My next appointment my dr said I will have a vaginal ultrasound to monitor my cervix and that those will probably happen once a month from this point. They also took blood for the QUAD screening. Not sure what it is but hope it comes back ok.


Beautifulrose - A quad screening tests for chromosomal conditions such as downs syndrome and spina bifida. Did you ask for that or did they just do it routinely? I am going to ask about it at my next appointment on the 23rd of this month.


----------



## BeautifulRose

Babygirl3289 said:


> BeautifulRose said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls. Sorry Ive been off for the past few days still trying to get internet connected at my new house. I had an appointment yesterday and everything went well. HB was 164 and I start my pregetrone (spelling?) shots this week to prevent another preterm labor. My next appointment my dr said I will have a vaginal ultrasound to monitor my cervix and that those will probably happen once a month from this point. They also took blood for the QUAD screening. Not sure what it is but hope it comes back ok.
> 
> 
> Beautifulrose - A quad screening tests for chromosomal conditions such as downs syndrome and spina bifida. Did you ask for that or did they just do it routinely? I am going to ask about it at my next appointment on the 23rd of this month.Click to expand...

No I didn't ask for it. When I went to the appointment they just sent me with the paper to the lab. Thanks for explaining, do you know usually how long the results take?


----------



## Babygirl3289

When I looked it up, it says a few days. It also depends on when the doc reads the results. Usually lab testing does not take long at all, unless it's sent to a different state or something, most of the time it's just waiting on the doctor to look at the results and then you can be called about them :) 

I am going to ask about this at my next appointment!


----------



## BeautifulRose

I didnt gain any weight either between the 5 weeks I was last seen :shrug: my theory is that I lost weight from being sick and food aversions and then I gained it back. With my daughter i lost 17 lbs in the first trimester so im just happy it hasnt been a loss


----------



## Harley Quinn

Tasha, I'm glad you emailed them and will get it all sorted out tomorrow. I would be stressed if I wasn't getting the care I was promised. Good for you! I hope it all gets worked out tomorrow and you'll be satisfied with the care you and baby get from now on. 

Dan-o, thanks for taking over. When you next update things, I have a doctor's appointment on Feb. 3rd and my due date should actually be on the 15th (not the 16th - that was my bad, I totally calculated wrong based on my scan).

No home birth for me - my place is so small and I would want to clean it reaalllly well first, and that's just not happening. lol 

Just wondering, because I've always been kind of confused about this, does a labour where you just use gas & air (laughing gas) count as "natural"? 

Beautifulrose, I'm surprised they just handed you that paperwork without letting you know it's optional.


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

ok, silly question....but 1st time mom...what do i know?

so every once in a while, i'll get this, it's not a sharp pain, but a muscle stretched too much pain in my...groin (inner thigh) when i am laying down and cough. just thought i'd ask. i know things are moving and stretching...lol....just curious!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Ms Elizabeth, it is amazing how many weird things become 'normal' during pregnancy! And yeah, everything is stretching out now, so I'm not surprised by what you're describing. :)

Oh, and I know what you mean about feeling like you should have questions, but don't sweat it. My appointments go a lot like yours too. Check the heartbeat, take my blood pressure, ask how I'm doing and if I have questions (I rarely do). It's totally fine to not have questions. I do a lot of reading and got a lot of my questions answered before my visits. Plus, a lot of my questions have to do with things that will come later in the pregnancy (like my GD screening and labour and all that).


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Ms Elizabeth its probably round ligament pain x


----------



## LuvallmyH

I had another stomach bug! I spent 9 straight hours vomiting non stop on Sunday. I lost 4 lbs & my belly shrank. I'm worried about baby. I wish I had a doppler now for some reassurance... Only one of my kids has it - so far. I'm praying it doesn't go through the entire house & my baby is ok.


----------



## Medzi

Harley I consider that natural. I used gas and air and still say it was a natural birth. I didn't find it helped pain but helped get me through contractions bc it forced me to control my breathing. I plan on using it again. Did you use it?

Heaven my placenta is in the front too. Bummer. It was for my first as well and I didn't feel him until about 23-24 weeks.


----------



## Babygirl3289

Ms Elizabeth - I mentioned that a few days ago and I have the same pains! I believe its round ligament pains :) I never had them with my daughter but hey, every pregnancy is different. I am glad others have the same symptoms as I do!


----------



## MNgirl1991

I would consider laughing gas and air natural. It's not an invasive or extremely powerful form of pain control. I have heard from friends that used it that it doesn't really help with pain but it helps with nerves and breathing. Relaxes you a little more. I have not decided yet what I want to do. I want to go completely pain med free but I am on the list for just in case something happens.

Luv- hope you're doing better! The flu sucks, especially when you're pregnant. I didn't have the flu but I had norovirus this past week and it kicked my ass (pardon). I was so miserable. I keep kicking myself for not getting the flu shot earlier. 

Hope everyone else is having a good day.


----------



## Wiggler

Ouchies! Round ligament pain hurts sooo bad! 

LuvallmyH - :hugs:


----------



## BeautifulRose

I used the gas with my daughter and it really didnt help pain at all. It really just gave me a "high" in between contractions where I was all giggily. But the contraction pain never softened. This time im going to try and do it without the gas since it didnt do much last time.

Has anyone ever had an allergic reaction to pitocin? With my last birth my ankles swelled like crazy and my blood pressure was stroke level and they say it was because of pitocin.


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

BabyGirl....It was you! Knew I read it somewhere. OK good. Just making sure I wasn't going to wake up with my right leg like gumby or something!

When do you all suggest I talk to the Dr about wanting natural? Not sure if there's a time line to when you have these sort of talks. Lol. I swear I have the silliest questions.


----------



## sammynashley

Glad your scan went well tasha! Hopefully your mind can be put at rest tomorrow.

LuvallmyH sorry to hear you've had another stomach bug, really not nice atall. Hope you feel better soon.

I have bad round ligament pains just have to move too quickly or sneeze and I get pains. They're horrible!


----------



## Jrepp

I'm so sick of morning sickness! I got halfway out the door before i started to lose my breakfast. I was late for work in the process yet again. I emailed the principal asking what I should do but haven't heard back. I also sent in my doctors note to be so hopefully I'll have accommodations soon.


----------



## dan-o

Luv, i had the same thing when I was 19w with ds2! I was so worried. He was fine though. hope you feel better soon :(

I had two natural hospital births and agree with Tashas advice, stay active and on your feet! :)

Hopefully that's those few due dates updated. I feel I'm missing at least one gender reveal and one due date is still wrong though. Just let me know if any aren't right and I'll change them! <3


----------



## MamaBee413

Dan-o, thanks for taking over! :)

My next OB visit is Feb 3 and my anatomy scan is Feb 16.


----------



## ZombieQueen

LuvallmyH said:


> I had another stomach bug! I spent 9 straight hours vomiting non stop on Sunday. I lost 4 lbs & my belly shrank. I'm worried about baby. I wish I had a doppler now for some reassurance... Only one of my kids has it - so far. I'm praying it doesn't go through the entire house & my baby is ok.
> View attachment 836489

I got a stomach bug around the same time with my first pregnancy, 3 days of non stop vomiting and could barely keep water down. Ended up in the hospital for dehydration, lost like 8lbs and belly shrank too. But I have a vibrant and healthy 2 1/2 year old now!


----------



## Babygirl3289

Dan-o- Yes thank you for taking over :)

I have an OB appointment on January 23rd :)


----------



## Medzi

I'm having a bit of a freakout... My blood pressure has been high the past 2 days. Too high for what I want to be seeing this early. 149/88, 152/90. Those numbers aren't critical to me since I have high blood pressure but I really am nervous about it being those numbers at only 16 weeks (almost). I have an appointment next week with the high risk clinic. :(

Jrepp I feel you about morning sickness. I'm still struggling bad too. But I having some good days.


----------



## TonyaG

Here is my 14 week bump
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 16


----------



## TonyaG

I don't know why my pictures always come on sideways


----------



## Babygirl3289

So adorable Tonya! :)


----------



## Harley Quinn

Great bump, Tonya! Love it! (And I have no idea about the sideways pic)

Medzi, yes! I definitely used gas and air. Went through a tank and a half my first labour. It made a HUGE difference. Made me feel a little far away, iykwim. Less able to think about the pain. Used it the second time too but it didn't help as much as the pain was much more intense (because the labour was MUCH shorter). After that labour, one of the nurses actually said something like, "Wow, you really like this stuff." I said, "Yah, I do. I like it so much I think we'll have another baby just for that!" And now it's come true! :rofl:

I'm sorry you're freaking out about your blood pressure, though. :( Hopefully the doctor will be understanding and reassuring next week.

LuvallmyH, that sounds awful! I hope no one else in your family gets sick. I'm sure baby is fine in there. Your belly probably would have shrunk even if you weren't pregnant, I mean, that's a lot of puking!

Sorry so many of you ladies are suffering through morning sickness. :( Hope it eases up soon.

And thank you, dan-o, for updating everything!


----------



## Calcifer

Hello! Just wanted to check in as it's been a while. My 12 week scan went fine, the OB was pleased with what she saw. My sickness has been easing somewhat in the last few days which is good.

I am sporting a definite bump but it's more fat than baby I'm afraid which is not good :wacko: - I can show it off though which is the upside of the fact that I just ate too much comfort food to stave off the nausea!

Anyone else having a very embarrassing problem of peeing themselves when they sneeze? I read this is a third trimester symptom but I've had this for the last few weeks now... and I normally have strong bladder muscles and pelvic floor too... I can't understand it. I think it could be linked to constipation, which I've been treating with prune juice... I've been told to do more Kegels but I don't think that's going to help as I'm already strong :shrug:

That's all folks! Hope everyone is doing well, I see Dan-O has taken over the thread!


----------



## Livvy

medzi I hope all that helps your bp! Keep us posted. 

Jbk, yes, I am always eating!!


----------



## Jrepp

January 22nd I have an appointment with the high risk Ob.

Here is week 12 bump


 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## babyvaughan

Thanks Dan-O glad to keep this group going!

I've gained 3 pounds almost 14 weeks. I've been trying to eat good for the most part but I have a really bad sweet tooth! I have to stop because I really want to keep in the healthy range I have my wedding after the baby and I know the more I eat now the harder I have to work it off later lol. 

I really think my boobs might be pound of that weight gain lol! I starting getting crusty colostrum today freaked me out and they itch I need to go buy some nipple butter or pull out my coconut oil!


----------



## Khatif

Good morning.

My bloat went totally away and because of the flue I even lost some kilo's. I have no bumb at all and I dont even look pregnant. 
I have the next appointment on Monday but I am so scared again that something is wrong. No sign of pregnancy at all. My husband has to go abroad on Sunday and I am terrified that I will get a bad news when he is not here.

I was born with hip-shot (dislocated hips) so for me natural birth is not an option. I don't need c-section, but the pain in my hip in not something I can bear without actually painkiller therefore I will go to the hospital for sure.


We started to speak about name with DH and it turned out I don't like any of the names anymore we agreed on :D So the search is starting again!


----------



## lucy1

My last two scans I was measuring a day behind, today's scan I'm measuring way ahead at 13w2! My due date is officially 20th july of you want to change me dan-o!

I'll post a pic later but I've posted in gender prediction if people want to take a guess :)


----------



## dan-o

Yay for a fab scan Lucy!! My babies do the same! Will change it for you. Coincidence how we are so close in dates again :)

Khatif hope you are feeling better. I've seen loads of tiny bumps even into the 3rd tri, so I wouldn't worry about that one bit! 

Babyv, I'm the same, need to purge my cupboards of anything sweet to stop the temptation! :haha:

Jrepp, such a cute bump!!


----------



## Calcifer

No nobody else is having incontinence issues? No? The cheese stands alone I guess :blush:


----------



## dan-o

Oh yeah definitely! I sometimes pee a little when I puke, have to stuff a load of tissue down my knickers as insurance lol!!


----------



## Keyval

Calcifer said:


> No nobody else is having incontinence issues? No? The cheese stands alone I guess :blush:

Your not alone there. Not when I sneeze. But if I'm retching or getting sick I generally pee myself a little too haha so attractive ha. I had a bad tear with my last daughter and really think it's down to that


----------



## lucy1

I know it's spooky!

The only thing they found on the scan of concern was a 3cmx3cm cyst which they think is the cause of the bad pain I've been having


----------



## Medzi

Calcifer me too! Sometimes if I sneeze but mostely when I'm puking. I had s horrible cough a month ago and it would happen bad during a coughing fit. I know I need to do more kegels and have a weak pelvic floor.

Good news about your scan Lucy!

Don't worry Khatif - I'm sure all is fine :) where is your husband going? Mine travels a lot too and was abroad (spent some of that time in Utrecht!) For the whole month of November. It was tough! He goes away next week for a few days, and then again in March for a week and again a week in May. It is hard when they are away...

Jrepp cute bump!


----------



## Medzi

Just realized baby is an avocado this week! This pregnancy is flying by...


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Wow I'll be an avocado on Friday. It's going so fast x


----------



## Medzi

Yay baby dreams!


----------



## MamaBee413

Just me, or does the naval orange seem bigger than an avocado? Maybe we have shrimpy avocados around here :)


----------



## Jrepp

I was just thinking the same thing mamabee.....either that or giant oranges


----------



## Medzi

Haha I think naval orange is bigger too! But an avocado is longer? Who knows!


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Yeah must be longer x


----------



## Bubbles1088

So ladies who have had babies before: If you had a feeling about what gender your baby was, how accurate was it? I think I'm having a boy and have felt it for a long time now.


----------



## Wiggler

Bubbles1088 said:


> So ladies who have had babies before: If you had a feeling about what gender your baby was, how accurate was it? I think I'm having a boy and have felt it for a long time now.

With my son I was certain he was a boy, really 100% certain. I had no idea with my girls, and this time I am again 100% certain it's a boy.


----------



## dan-o

Arghhh I just stood up and had another big flood of blood! I've had nothing at all since the last one, not even a spot! Literally soaked my jeans down to my knees, thank goodness I was at home! Doppled and baby sounds fine. Will go for a private scan sometime soon I think to keep an eye on this bleed. (Nhs won't scan me until 20w now) 


Gender, I thought girl up until last week and now I think boy. I thought my second baby was a boy and was right and I thought the last baby I lost was a girl, and was right then too. <3


----------



## LIB

I have my first scan tomorrow! Excited and nervous, think it also my NT scan? Feel like I have been waiting forever for it!


----------



## Duffy fan 13

LuvallmyH said:


> I had another stomach bug! I spent 9 straight hours vomiting non stop on Sunday. I lost 4 lbs & my belly shrank. I'm worried about baby. I wish I had a doppler now for some reassurance... Only one of my kids has it - so far. I'm praying it doesn't go through the entire house & my baby is ok.
> View attachment 836489

I'm sure you'll be fine, hope no one else catches it!

dan-o, thanks for taking over the thread, my next appointment is a midwife appointment on the 30th Jan.



TonyaG said:


> Here is my 14 week bump

Love it :thumbup:



Jrepp said:


> January 22nd I have an appointment with the high risk Ob.
> 
> Here is week 12 bump

Wow, that is quite the bump but you are so slender I'm not surprised! Mine just looks like a fat belly :nope: :haha:



Khatif said:


> Good morning.
> 
> My bloat went totally away and because of the flue I even lost some kilo's. I have no bumb at all and I dont even look pregnant.
> I have the next appointment on Monday but I am so scared again that something is wrong. No sign of pregnancy at all. My husband has to go abroad on Sunday and I am terrified that I will get a bad news when he is not here.
> 
> I was born with hip-shot (dislocated hips) so for me natural birth is not an option. I don't need c-section, but the pain in my hip in not something I can bear without actually painkiller therefore I will go to the hospital for sure.
> 
> 
> We started to speak about name with DH and it turned out I don't like any of the names anymore we agreed on :D So the search is starting again!

I hope things are ok for you, we are here if your DH is not (I know it's not the same though) :hugs: Thinking of you and hoping you're ok.

Well, I had my scan this morning - been busy catching up with work. Everything looks good and I'm 14 weeks 3 days. I thought I would be further behind than that, but now I'm super happy as it means I can take maternity leave earlier :happydance:
They couldn't do the measurement for Downs Syndrome as I'm too far along but I had the blood test instead, if I don't hear anything within a week I'm not high risk :thumbup:

I will post a pic tomorrow of the scan.


----------



## Tasha

:hugs: dano. 

Good luck for tomorrow LIB

Duffy glad the scan was good :)

Afm- y consultant was fabulous. He is the one who promised sooooo much after RR died and it had all been gone against. He only went to clinic to see me so shows he took it seriously. Any way first we talked about the blood thinner issue, he told me that they treat DVT with 80mg for my weight but I'm on double that so my blood thinners are extremely high and they wouldn't usually prescribe that high but I've sought advice from various places and taken ownership of my condition so he has no worries or concerns about me continuing it, if I wish so I am.

He then said he agreed with fortnightly growth scans from early, that my babies who've died in second and third tri have done so quickly and four weekly didn't save Honey or Riley Rae. Says to have them on a Wednesday so he can see me after. 

Says it's my body and he needs to listen to me. Big sigh of relief there was no fight.

He actually delivered my brother almost thirty years ago, told him so, he wasn't pleased :haha:


----------



## Duffy fan 13

Great news Tasha, you must be relieved! I hope everything goes to plan and it all gets done. 
Dan-o hope everything is ok, that sounds scary, it's a good job you know what it is and you can check on little one with the doppler!


----------



## Babygirl3289

Cute baby bump Jrepp! 

I had a slight scare last night, I was having this pulling/stretching feeling all day long. It felt like a dull ache. When I got home from work, I started to have sharp pains in my pubic area in the low/center. I was hesitant to call the doctor but I called and spoke with a triage nurse. She told me to Drink 2-3 large glasses of water and lay on my left side for an hour and empty my bladder. If this helps it, then to just go to bed, if it doesn't help or if it got worse, to go to the ER. It did help the pains went down and only felt them 2x in the hour. I then went to bed and once I got into bed and layed on my left side, the pains came back for a few mins but then went away. 

Today I am just having some mild off and on cramping . No bleeding or anything else. I am thinking its just stretching , but I was worried !!


----------



## Tasha

:hugs: baby girl, does sound like normal stretching. Make sure you stayed hydrated.


----------



## k4th

Dan-o - scary stuff!! I've had some more spotting but nothing compared to you hun :hugs: I can't believe NHS won't scan you again with that bleeding :dohh:

Tasha - so pleased your consultant listened to you & was open to what you want. And really glad you have a plan!! 

Duffy - hope you have a lovely scan tomorrow

Lib - congrats on a fab scan!! 

Afm - met with my high risk ob today. She was lovely! She listened to all my questions, answered everything thoroughly & (most importantly) she didn't panic or flap when my platelet count came back low. She dealt with it (& me!) really well. She even agreed to "watch & wait" on the platelet front & avoid unnecessary meds while we can. Feel happy with her :)


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Bubbles1088 said:


> So ladies who have had babies before: If you had a feeling about what gender your baby was, how accurate was it? I think I'm having a boy and have felt it for a long time now.

I thought boy with my daughter haha. I think girl this time x


----------



## Khatif

Good luck Lib.

Tasha, I am so happy for you. It's nice to read that you get the care you want and need. You are such a strong woman. I admire how you handle all this. Everything will be fine with your baby.


----------



## dan-o

TonyaG said:


> Here is my 14 week bump

Missed this! Cute double bump coming along there!! :cloud9:



LIB said:


> I have my first scan tomorrow! Excited and nervous, think it also my NT scan? Feel like I have been waiting forever for it!

Good luck hun, look forward to piccies! x


----------



## dan-o

Tasha, so so pleased for you hun. Must be a weight off your shoulders :hugs:

K4th, they really don't seem to care between 12-24w at my hospital! I had terrible bleeding with DS2 as well and ended up going privately for scans. <3
Fab news on your consultant! :)


----------



## k4th

Dan-o - how frustrating for you! Hope the private scans are reassuring :)


----------



## babyvaughan

Babygirl3289 said:


> Cute baby bump Jrepp!
> 
> I had a slight scare last night, I was having this pulling/stretching feeling all day long. It felt like a dull ache. When I got home from work, I started to have sharp pains in my pubic area in the low/center. I was hesitant to call the doctor but I called and spoke with a triage nurse. She told me to Drink 2-3 large glasses of water and lay on my left side for an hour and empty my bladder. If this helps it, then to just go to bed, if it doesn't help or if it got worse, to go to the ER. It did help the pains went down and only felt them 2x in the hour. I then went to bed and once I got into bed and layed on my left side, the pains came back for a few mins but then went away.
> 
> Today I am just having some mild off and on cramping . No bleeding or anything else. I am thinking its just stretching , but I was worried !!

I was like that at my 11 weeks point I even went to E.R but now I know its just stretching it was pretty painful and so much throughout the day but now I just get through it and everything is fine!


----------



## Medzi

Dan-o that is crazy! So glad you have a doppler for reassurance!

Tasha I'm so pleased for you! Haha funny about him delivering your brother!

I thought my son was a girl so... Yeah my intuition was way off but looking back I did often refer to him as he but I think I just convinced myself he was a girl. I think boy this time but I'm not taking that seriously!


----------



## babyvaughan

Silly questions but for fun. 
Those of you who have previous children do you remember there heart rates?

They say girls are higher like 150's-160's, boys are lower.
I'm pretty sure I'm having a boy but the heartbeat has remained in the 160's so 
a lot of my fiance's family think its a girl lol


----------



## babyvaughan

dan-o said:


> Arghhh I just stood up and had another big flood of blood! I've had nothing at all since the last one, not even a spot! Literally soaked my jeans down to my knees, thank goodness I was at home! Doppled and baby sounds fine. Will go for a private scan sometime soon I think to keep an eye on this bleed. (Nhs won't scan me until 20w now)
> 
> 
> Gender, I thought girl up until last week and now I think boy. I thought my second baby was a boy and was right and I thought the last baby I lost was a girl, and was right then too. <3

I'm so sorry dan-o very scary. Do you know your blood type?
You may need a shot! My sister in-law has to get a shot every time she is pregnant because her blood type is Rh-neg. Otherwise she bleeds!


----------



## Medzi

Baby girl I remember having tight bad cramping pain with my first and it was due to dehydration! Glad you're feeling better.


----------



## Medzi

Babyvaughan the heart rate wasn't right for me. Cubby's was always high, never below 150 and he is a boy! Had an appointment on Monday and Puffin's was at 140 so who knows!


----------



## babyvaughan

Medzi said:


> Babyvaughan the heart rate wasn't right for me. Cubby's was always high, never below 150 and he is a boy! Had an appointment on Monday and Puffin's was at 140 so who knows!

Okay :) 

Yeah I figured it was just another for fun prediction. Boys run so so strong in my fiance family, and kinda 50/50 in mine so I feel like I will have a boy! 
We will see soon lol. My MIL really wants a girl, which I would be so happy for too lots of cute outfits and mom & daughter dates! My mom thinks I'm having a boy!


----------



## BeautifulRose

Great news Tasha ! Youve been in my prayers :flower:

My daughters HB was always in the 150's I always dreamt she was a boy 

This time the HB is always in the 160's and US shows a penis :winkwink: I keep having dreams of the baby being a girl. :shrug::shrug:


----------



## BeautifulRose

babyvaughan said:


> Medzi said:
> 
> 
> Babyvaughan the heart rate wasn't right for me. Cubby's was always high, never below 150 and he is a boy! Had an appointment on Monday and Puffin's was at 140 so who knows!
> 
> Okay :)
> 
> Yeah I figured it was just another for fun prediction. Boys run so so strong in my fiance family, and kinda 50/50 in mine so I feel like I will have a boy!
> We will see soon lol. My MIL really wants a girl, which I would be so happy for too lots of cute outfits and mom & daughter dates! My mom thinks I'm having a boy!Click to expand...

From watching Bill Nye the Science guy as a kid (lol) they say gender is completely decided by the dads sperm so if his family runs with boys it might be a boy.


----------



## babyvaughan

BeautifulRose said:


> babyvaughan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medzi said:
> 
> 
> Babyvaughan the heart rate wasn't right for me. Cubby's was always high, never below 150 and he is a boy! Had an appointment on Monday and Puffin's was at 140 so who knows!
> 
> Okay :)
> 
> Yeah I figured it was just another for fun prediction. Boys run so so strong in my fiance family, and kinda 50/50 in mine so I feel like I will have a boy!
> We will see soon lol. My MIL really wants a girl, which I would be so happy for too lots of cute outfits and mom & daughter dates! My mom thinks I'm having a boy!Click to expand...
> 
> From watching Bill Nye the Science guy as a kid (lol) they say gender is completely decided by the dads sperm so if his family runs with boys it might be a boy.Click to expand...

Oh really interesting! 
Yeah good chance it's a boy lol 
My SIL who is from all girls I mean no uncles even.. lol she had my nephew and she was shocked from day one she thought it was a girl but
nope! lol.


----------



## Medzi

ha! love Bill Nye! Both our families have a good gender mix! But DH's dad side had been waiting for a boy for awhile and got one with our son. DH is the only boy and so they needed another to keep the name going so they were all SOOO happy. His sister only has girls.


----------



## Harley Quinn

From what I've read, there is no scientific evidence to show that gender "runs in a family." It's always 50/50!


----------



## sammynashley

Tasha glad your appointment went really well :)

Dan-o I hope the bleed stops soon!

I was pretty certain with my son that baby was going to be a girl...wrong! With my second I wasn't really sure and it was a girl ...this time I'm feeling another boy.. Although heart rate is around 150-160bpm at times and it was that high with my daughter, I remember my sons was around 130-140bpm.

Had my first dream about the baby last night too and it was a girl.. We'll find out for sure in 17 days :)


----------



## babyvaughan

I read it depends on the swimmers lol. 

Boy are faster but die quicker, girl are slower but live longer!


----------



## Wiggler

dan-o - :hugs: That sounds so scary! can your MW or GP not get you referred, with these big gushes they really should be keeping a better eye on things :hugs:

Tasha - I am so so so happy that your appointment went well, your consultant sounds amazing!

LIB - I have my first scan tomorrow too :D


----------



## ZombieQueen

I watched a science show talking about how some men can produce more of one gender or another..


----------



## MNgirl1991

From what I have read and asked my doctor about, the father determines the sex of the baby and yes there can be factors that make it hard for a man to produce a certain sex. Some men produce way more X sperm than Y sperm, and vice versa. It's just something genetic, not necessarily passed down from previous generation though.

I have a strong feeling I'm having a boy, but DH thinks it's going to be a girl lol guess we will see who's right soon enough!

Tasha- So glad to hear your appointment went well and your doctor is working with you and not against you! Hoping you can relax a little more now. :)

Also, how do I go about finding a Doula? I would like to have someone consistent with me throughout my pregnancy and birth. At the hospital here, you don't always see (in fact, you rarely see) the same doctor each visit. And it makes me feel just like a number to them so it would be nice to have a secondary person to help guide me and answer questions throughout this journey. Has anyone here gone with a Doula? Are they worth the money? Did they help make L and D easier?


----------



## MNgirl1991

Oh, and should I have tried to find one before now or is it still good timing with being almost in my second tri?


----------



## Jrepp

Tasha - I'm glad they listened to you and are doing extra things to help this pregnancy go full term. I bet you are relieved somewhat.

Baby girl - that must have been scary. I have had some really sharp cramps but they go away pretty quickly when I change positions. 

Danone - thank goodness you have the doppler for reassurance but I bet it was so scary to see the blood. I might have missed it, but do hey know what it's from?

AFM: tons of puking today. I had to leave the kids in the lunchroom and run to the toilet. The lunch staff could hear me in the kitchen :( Hoping I get some relief soon! Are any of you having problems with your work making accommodations for you?


----------



## lucy1

After I was told not to worry about the cyst because they 'come and go' I got time to read my ultrasound report and she has said it 'looks like a dermoid cyst'.

Enter me googling and recoiling in horror. What on earth?!

Doesn't quite seem right as a scan I had 6 weeks ago said my ovaries were free from masses.


----------



## BeautifulRose

Jrepp said:


> Tasha - I'm glad they listened to you and are doing extra things to help this pregnancy go full term. I bet you are relieved somewhat.
> 
> Baby girl - that must have been scary. I have had some really sharp cramps but they go away pretty quickly when I change positions.
> 
> Danone - thank goodness you have the doppler for reassurance but I bet it was so scary to see the blood. I might have missed it, but do hey know what it's from?
> 
> AFM: tons of puking today. I had to leave the kids in the lunchroom and run to the toilet. The lunch staff could hear me in the kitchen :( Hoping I get some relief soon! Are any of you having problems with your work making accommodations for you?


I just had a meeting with my manager and while im covered on the days I call offby FMLA while im actually at work I am not to be looked at as "special" and if being sick or anything of that nature (I guess he means pregnancy :shrug: ) stops me from performing my job duties I can be disciplined (I guess he meant fired) I dont know Im lost. Sounds like im better off just calling off on the days I feel icky. :shrug::shrug::shrug:


----------



## Tasha

Thanks girls, I'm really relieved. I feel like I can enjoy my pregnancy again now!

Wiggler good luck tomorrow.

MN, I've not had a doula but all my friends who have are really pleased with theirs. Maybe ask those questions in the natural birth/parenting section but second tri is fine.

Hugs for the sickness jrepp.

I'm always way out on guessing gender of mine :haha: I can't remember my boy's hb (he's almost 11) but my girls were high and this one fairly low.

As for the gender thing, DH family all have boys for generations then he has one boy and four girls :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Tasha, I think your baby is a boy <3 I don't know why, I just do :)

Cam can't come to the scan tomorrow, so my mum is coming. Bethany is a little beast atm so I don't want my mum to deal with that stress (she has numerous health conditions) so Cam is doing the school run. I feel really bad though :(


----------



## Babygirl3289

So I want to get a fetal Doppler, but I hear it could pose risks to the baby? I mean obviously I wouldn't be using it 24/7. Just every once in a while for a short time. 

What does everyone think?


----------



## heaveneats

Babygirl- I know its not good to use it a lot but I think they mean really extensive and its not near as invasive as ultrasound waves are. Mine is supposed to be here in a week I can't wait.

Babyrose - where are you located? Is it in the US? Or else where, I know most countries have strict rules on being leniant on pregnant women

Lucy- I'm sure if they told you it was nothing g to worry about then I'm sure all is OK :)


----------



## Livvy

Medzi, my DH's family is the same way! His sister and brother have all girls!! So he's convinced we're having a girl haha :)


----------



## LIB

Wiggler said:


> Tasha, I think your baby is a boy <3 I don't know why, I just do :)
> 
> Cam can't come to the scan tomorrow, so my mum is coming. Bethany is a little beast atm so I don't want my mum to deal with that stress (she has numerous health conditions) so Cam is doing the school run. I feel really bad though :(

My OH can't go to my Scan today even though he booked the afternoon off, he won't get back in time to get the bus :( which means I have to go on my own with DD.
I'm really disappointed because he wasn't at any last time and i'm really nervous about whether baby is ok since i've not heard or seen them yet! :cry:


----------



## Wiggler

What time is your scan? I'm sure it will be fine hun :hugs:

I had my scan at 8am, it went well, and I finally have a due date. 31st July :D


----------



## sportysgirl

Well it's scan day for me too! We have been in twice and baby not cooperating! Keeps lying on it's side! Got to come back in an hour. Xx


----------



## LIB

Wiggler - My scan is at 10 to 3, hopefully it goes well, shall be telling family after if it is! I'm glad your scan went well :flower:

Sportysgirl - Hope baby cooperates when you go back in!


----------



## dan-o

Ha ha naughty baby sportysgirl|!! Mine never cooperate either :haha:

Good luck lib, look forward to updates from you both!


----------



## dan-o

Wiggler said:


> What time is your scan? I'm sure it will be fine hun :hugs:
> 
> I had my scan at 8am, it went well, and I finally have a due date. 31st July :D

Fab news hun!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Keyval

Hi ladies. Anyone not taking prentatals everyday? They make me feel so sick so really I take them when Im not feeling my worst. I'm making only on box 2 though and I feel so bad. A box last a month. I really hope bubs is OK.


----------



## Medzi

Have you tried taking then at night keyval? I take mine just before bed bc they make me sick too.


----------



## BeautifulRose

I dont take my vitamins everyday either. Only on my good days when I can eat a full meal which isnt often. I forced myself to take them everyday in the 1st trimester but now I dont stress about it as much. I just try to eat alot of veggies and fruits through out the day.


----------



## ZombieQueen

Thankfully mine don't make me sick, they just cost an arm and a leg haha.


----------



## BeautifulRose

Is anyone else completely turned off meat? I cant even force myself to eat any sort of meat. Sometimes chicken can slide but def no red meat.


----------



## Keyval

BeautifulRose said:


> Is anyone else completely turned off meat? I cant even force myself to eat any sort of meat. Sometimes chicken can slide but def no red meat.

Me to. I'm only really eating chicken or fish but the thought of beef makes me wanna puke. And I used to love steak before my hyperemesis haha.


----------



## Keyval

Anyone else loving tomatoes mmmmm.. Especially the cherry ones. Don't even bother cutting just bite straight into them ha


----------



## Bubbles1088

Keyval said:


> Anyone else loving tomatoes mmmmm.. Especially the cherry ones. Don't even bother cutting just bite straight into them ha

Me!!! I've had some random cravings for them lately. I slice them up and put Italian dressing on them. Makes for a delicious snack!


----------



## Babygirl3289

Wiggler said:


> What time is your scan? I'm sure it will be fine hun :hugs:
> 
> I had my scan at 8am, it went well, and I finally have a due date. 31st July :D


Wiggler - We have the same due date! :) 

Do you have a picture? ;)


----------



## Harley Quinn

Yay, Wiggler! It must be so nice to finally have a due date. So glad all is well. :)


----------



## Babygirl3289

So I Do have a subchorionic hematoma :( It is only 2 cm though so as I said previously the doc wasn't too concerned


----------



## hollyw79

Babygirl3289 said:


> So I Do have a subchorionic hematoma :( It is only 2 cm though so as I said previously the doc wasn't too concerned

there are 3 ladies in here with them- myself included. It's good to keep an eye on it and I would probably not be running any marathons or lifting heavy as a precaution- but I do believe that's pretty small. I had one with my son 3 years ago- it never did go away- but thankfully everything went fine w/ his pregnancy. I had about 5-6 episodes where I had blood- nothing major. Try not to worry :hugs: it's the most common issue found through u/s in pregnancy I believe.


----------



## Babygirl3289

hollyw79 said:


> Babygirl3289 said:
> 
> 
> So I Do have a subchorionic hematoma :( It is only 2 cm though so as I said previously the doc wasn't too concerned
> 
> there are 3 ladies in here with them- myself included. It's good to keep an eye on it and I would probably not be running any marathons or lifting heavy as a precaution- but I do believe that's pretty small. I had one with my son 3 years ago- it never did go away- but thankfully everything went fine w/ his pregnancy. I had about 5-6 episodes where I had blood- nothing major. Try not to worry :hugs: it's the most common issue found through u/s in pregnancy I believe.Click to expand...

Thank you :) Yea my sister had a large one with her twins and they were fine. I haven't bled or anything. She didn't even say anything about having another ultrasound? Is that normal?


----------



## Wiggler

I still like meat at the moment, just not as much as before. Mmmm cherry tomatoes! Yum! 

Babygirl - Yay due date buddies! :D Try not to worry hun :hugs:

I told the kids, the girls don't really understand, my son is VERY excited though :D
 



Attached Files:







10376257_1574021896174819_5272736735543345577_n.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## hollyw79

Babygirl3289 said:


> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babygirl3289 said:
> 
> 
> So I Do have a subchorionic hematoma :( It is only 2 cm though so as I said previously the doc wasn't too concerned
> 
> there are 3 ladies in here with them- myself included. It's good to keep an eye on it and I would probably not be running any marathons or lifting heavy as a precaution- but I do believe that's pretty small. I had one with my son 3 years ago- it never did go away- but thankfully everything went fine w/ his pregnancy. I had about 5-6 episodes where I had blood- nothing major. Try not to worry :hugs: it's the most common issue found through u/s in pregnancy I believe.Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you :) Yea my sister had a large one with her twins and they were fine. I haven't bled or anything. She didn't even say anything about having another ultrasound? Is that normal?Click to expand...

I wasn't given any extra u/s in my previous pregnancy. Both of my sisters had issues with it too.. I actually wonder if it's something genetic?! 

I also THANKFULLY have not had any bleeding. I try to just be aware of what I do and how much strain it puts on my body- just in case. 

I will proactively ask about it.. tomorrow I have my NT scan- and then again when I go for my anatomy scan around 18ish weeks.. I will have them look at it. Do you have a doppler? I found it VERY reassuring to have one in my previous pregnancies and with this one too.


----------



## hollyw79

Wiggler said:


> I still like meat at the moment, just not as much as before. Mmmm cherry tomatoes! Yum!
> 
> Babygirl - Yay due date buddies! :D Try not to worry hun :hugs:
> 
> I told the kids, the girls don't really understand, my son is VERY excited though :D

what an amazing picture! :cloud9:


----------



## dan-o

Babygirl, join the club! Mines 5.8 cm x 5 cm tho which is probably why I keep bleeding out! I wouldn't worry too much just avoid overdoing things as holly said :)

Wiggler that's a super cute pic! Baby turned round in the end then!

Keyval, deffo on a tomato thing! I love tinned tomatoes, tomato ketchup, cherry tomatoes and tomato soup right now! mmmmmmmm


----------



## MKHewson

TonyaG said:


> Here is my 14 week bump

I dont know how I missed this, you looks so cute....


----------



## Babygirl3289

hollyw79 said:


> Babygirl3289 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babygirl3289 said:
> 
> 
> So I Do have a subchorionic hematoma :( It is only 2 cm though so as I said previously the doc wasn't too concerned
> 
> there are 3 ladies in here with them- myself included. It's good to keep an eye on it and I would probably not be running any marathons or lifting heavy as a precaution- but I do believe that's pretty small. I had one with my son 3 years ago- it never did go away- but thankfully everything went fine w/ his pregnancy. I had about 5-6 episodes where I had blood- nothing major. Try not to worry :hugs: it's the most common issue found through u/s in pregnancy I believe.Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you :) Yea my sister had a large one with her twins and they were fine. I haven't bled or anything. She didn't even say anything about having another ultrasound? Is that normal?Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn't given any extra u/s in my previous pregnancy. Both of my sisters had issues with it too.. I actually wonder if it's something genetic?!
> 
> I also THANKFULLY have not had any bleeding. I try to just be aware of what I do and how much strain it puts on my body- just in case.
> 
> I will proactively ask about it.. tomorrow I have my NT scan- and then again when I go for my anatomy scan around 18ish weeks.. I will have them look at it. Do you have a doppler? I found it VERY reassuring to have one in my previous pregnancies and with this one too.Click to expand...

I am getting a Doppler today! :) 


Wiggler - So adorable! Love the pic :)


----------



## MKHewson

OMG I am seriously making up for lost time when it comes to eating. Dear lord, at least there somewhat healthy snacks fruit and stuff


----------



## dan-o

Holly I have a doppler, bought in 2010 and used for 5 pregnancies now! 
Wouldn't be without it, I would go insane otherwise!


----------



## MKHewson

And my boobies are so sore....lol in case you wanted to know hahah


----------



## dan-o

Same here on the eating front MK! I tracked my calories on myfitnesspal today (had a feeling I was majorly overeating last few days) and even though it was a good balanced day, I still ate over 2k!! No exercise whatsoever either due to having a bleed yesterday! I cant see me getting away with only gaining baby this time round :haha:


----------



## hollyw79

Same here.. the doppler saved me from going in to be seen MANY times!!!! Best.purchase.ever! Third pregnancy now.. still going strong with it!


----------



## hollyw79

lol, AND I am a total pig at the moment too! CAN'T STOP EATING!!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## MKHewson

I love that I am not alone with the eating. :hugs:


----------



## sammynashley

Glad the scans went well today ladies! Wiggler cute pic!

I've got a headache, had it all day I can't shift it.. Also got my maternity uniform from work safe to say I look like a hippo :( not even half way yet.


----------



## LIB

Hi everyone!

Just updating after todays scan. Everything looks great, baby was so cute, but also asleep and we couldn't get it to move for the NT test so Im just getting a blood test in 2 weeks time. My Due date is now the 22nd July! 

The sonographer was really nice, got my scan pics for free :D


----------



## Jrepp

Why did they change your due date?


----------



## k4th

Glad all the scans went well today! 

Lib - my date was moved to the 22nd too :)

Afm - feeling down. Have been spotting on & off for over a week. No bleed seen on ultrasounds - but also no reassurance/ideas about where blood is coming from :shrug: wish it would just **** off!! Heaviest spotting/light flow today and Tuesday :(


----------



## Baby_Dreams

I got my down syndrome results in today and I'm low risk. Oh I'm eating so much too it's unreal!


----------



## Medzi

I'm eating a ton too.

K4th - I had some spotting throughout my pregnancy with my son and there was never any explanation! When is your next appointment?


----------



## k4th

Medzi said:


> I'm eating a ton too.
> 
> K4th - I had some spotting throughout my pregnancy with my son and there was never any explanation! When is your next appointment?

I'm not really sure. I have my 20 week scan booked but no other midwife appointments before then. Maybe they'll post one ?? Or not?? :shrug: I'm gonna call someone tomorrow. What investigations did you have medzi - if you don't mind me asking? I've only had ultrasounds - no one has taken a look iykwim?


----------



## Livvy

I had an appointment today, all looked fine. My uterus is at the height it should be and the 20 week scan is booked for Feb 12. :happydance:


----------



## Babygirl3289

I got my Doppler! Now I need some help! lol I tried listening for a little while and I can here swishing like it sounds like the baby is moving around everywhere but can someone help me figure it out. Its not a super expensive one so it probably isn't as nice as yours but I swear I hear the baby moving. Where do I need to listen for the heart?


----------



## heaveneats

k4th i'm sorry you are having spotting, i can totally understand your worry, could it be irritation? when i had spotting early on the ultrasound showed no reasons why i had it they just said it must have been irritation- could this be the cause?


----------



## csto

I'm going to be really lazy and not go back and read the past 100+ pages that I missed while I was away. :haha: I hope everyone is doing well! 

I've been completely out of commission for like 2 weeks, thanks to the cyst from hell turning into a giant abscess. I finally got it taken care of on Monday and I'm feeling a ton better. I wasn't able to sit at my desk at all and my laptop is broken, so I've been away the whole time. 

I've lost 18lb so far, not that I'm TRYING. But I don't think it's a bad thing since I was overweight to start with. The combination of not being able to move because I was in so much pain (thus not able to get food for myself, hubby was at work most days!) and my nausea has meant that I've been eating like a bird lately. Even now that I'm feeling better I find I'm not able to eat what I would consider "normal" portions. I eat tiny portions and then I feel full. 

My next appointment is in exactly a week (the 22nd)! Hoping to be able to hear the heartbeat on the doppler at that time. :)


----------



## Babygirl3289

Any one ?? Can you help me figure out the Doppler?


----------



## Rach87

Had my high risk appt tuesday. They did a full growth scan (which I wasnt expecting) so I got to see bubs on screen for about 20 min. So incredible. He was soo wiggly the poor tech had a hard time taking measurements. But she was so sweet and narrated everything she was doing and what was on the screen. She said babybweighs 3 ounces! And growth is 19th percentile which is good. She gave us 6 scan pics. 3 profile, 2 front view ( which baby forreals looked like a creepy reptile. Lol) and an awesome hand shot. Im so very in love. 

Then had my regular ob appt today. Met with a different dr today. Theyre rotating me btwn the 3 drs during my pregnancy so I know them all, that way when I deliver ill know whoevers on call. She was sooo nice and answered all my questions. And finally got to hear babykins heartbeat! Super strong at 145. It was cute every few seconds youd hear a thud and she said that was baby flipping around. I sure do have an active little punkin! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







2015-01-15_18.48.56.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Babygirl3289

Awesome picture and new Rach! Forgive I forgot but why are you high risk?


I FOUND THE HEARTBEAT on the Doppler! I just needed a fuller bladder! Ahhh its so amazing! :) :) :)


----------



## Rach87

Babygirl I have lupus (SLE) I feel amazing though and told my ob today id rather stick with just them unless I develop some problem and she was totally fine with it. Just recommended I see high risk at least once more during pregnancy so I stay current in their system. I'll still be having monthly growth scans since there can be growth restrictions in women with lupus. So far everythings great so im hoping it continues. Im pretty optimistic it will. :)
Glad you found the heartbeat!!! Its amazing. I had my hubby record it during my appt today so I can listen to it over and over. Hehe


----------



## Livvy

Yay babygirl on finding the heartbeat!! I got mine when I was 13 weeks and it took me half an hour or so to find it but after I knew what I was doing it's been fairly easy. :) :)


----------



## Babygirl3289

Oh I see! Well that is great news ! :) So happy things are looking great :)


----------



## hollyw79

Great news babygirl!


----------



## countryblonde

Hey ladies. Be mia for a few days, interest troubles. 

I also had a scan today. Seemed to be a popular day. I had an awful experience though. All was fine with baby heartbeat was 164, nt was 1.3 which is perfect and I am measuring 12 w 5 d. Two days ahead. BUT I never got to see my baby. 
The technician was awful. She showed up 20 minutes late for my appointment and strolled in without saying anything. Talk about wanting to pee your pants. I had the screen turned away from me the entire time, I could see glimpses but couldn't really make anything out. And like that she was done. I asked if I could see pictures cause I was so put off. She quick showed me three of the screen shots she took and then said sorry you never asked to see. I was so disappointed. I know everything is okay, but I really wanted to see my baby wiggling around in there.


----------



## hollyw79

that would piss me off countryblonde :( I'm so sorry you didn't have a good experience :( I'm happy to hear baby is well :hugs:


----------



## Rach87

What?! Ok really, what pregnant woman wouldnt want to see their baby?! what an ignorant tech. Sorry your experience was bad :(


----------



## babyvaughan

Sorry about your scan experience country I would have been upset too!


----------



## babyvaughan

Can I be put down for gender scan Jan 31st :D


----------



## Babygirl3289

Country blonde - I would have been so
Upset ! I would have said is it ok to see the screen? I would complain to the manager or medical director. That is uncalled for! I had a rude tech with my DD . She was training but she was not very talkative or inviting . She acted like she was in a bad mood on my gender scan. I was unhappy with her . It ruins the moment .

Thank you all! I got to show my daughter and husband and they are so excited :)


----------



## Jrepp

Keyval said:


> Hi ladies. Anyone not taking prentatals everyday? They make me feel so sick so really I take them when Im not feeling my worst. I'm making only on box 2 though and I feel so bad. A box last a month. I really hope bubs is OK.

Thank goodness you posted this. I haven't taken them for weeks. They make me feel even worse than I already do! Hubby wasn't pleased but he isn't the one puking so he can get over it.



BeautifulRose said:


> Is anyone else completely turned off meat? I cant even force myself to eat any sort of meat. Sometimes chicken can slide but def no red meat.

So totally yes. The only "meat" I can stand is cooked pepperoni on pizza. My poor husband had to ask my mom to cook him a meat dinner because it all tastes rotten to me (even though he brings it home fresh daily from his work)



Wiggler said:


> I still like meat at the moment, just not as much as before. Mmmm cherry tomatoes! Yum!
> 
> Babygirl - Yay due date buddies! :D Try not to worry hun :hugs:
> 
> I told the kids, the girls don't really understand, my son is VERY excited though :D

Your pic is so adorable! 



hollyw79 said:


> Babygirl3289 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babygirl3289 said:
> 
> 
> So I Do have a subchorionic hematoma :( It is only 2 cm though so as I said previously the doc wasn't too concerned
> 
> there are 3 ladies in here with them- myself included. It's good to keep an eye on it and I would probably not be running any marathons or lifting heavy as a precaution- but I do believe that's pretty small. I had one with my son 3 years ago- it never did go away- but thankfully everything went fine w/ his pregnancy. I had about 5-6 episodes where I had blood- nothing major. Try not to worry :hugs: it's the most common issue found through u/s in pregnancy I believe.Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you :) Yea my sister had a large one with her twins and they were fine. I haven't bled or anything. She didn't even say anything about having another ultrasound? Is that normal?Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn't given any extra u/s in my previous pregnancy. Both of my sisters had issues with it too.. I actually wonder if it's something genetic?!
> 
> I also THANKFULLY have not had any bleeding. I try to just be aware of what I do and how much strain it puts on my body- just in case.
> 
> I will proactively ask about it.. tomorrow I have my NT scan- and then again when I go for my anatomy scan around 18ish weeks.. I will have them look at it. Do you have a doppler? I found it VERY reassuring to have one in my previous pregnancies and with this one too.Click to expand...

I have my nt scan tomorrow as well! I have to agree with you that the Doppler is really reassuring.



MKHewson said:


> OMG I am seriously making up for lost time when it comes to eating. Dear lord, at least there somewhat healthy snacks fruit and stuff

Not me! I hope that come quickly, I lost 2 pounds since yesterday from the effects of morning sickness. 



sammynashley said:


> Glad the scans went well today ladies! Wiggler cute pic!
> 
> I've got a headache, had it all day I can't shift it.. Also got my maternity uniform from work safe to say I look like a hippo :( not even half way yet.

What do you do for work?



Babygirl3289 said:


> I got my Doppler! Now I need some help! lol I tried listening for a little while and I can here swishing like it sounds like the baby is moving around everywhere but can someone help me figure it out. Its not a super expensive one so it probably isn't as nice as yours but I swear I hear the baby moving. Where do I need to listen for the heart?

It depends on where your placenta and baby are situated but at 11-12 weeks baby should be just above the pubic bone and slightly to the left or right of the belly button. Try a full bladder, empty bladder, morning and night. Everyone is different.



csto said:


> I'm going to be really lazy and not go back and read the past 100+ pages that I missed while I was away. :haha: I hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> I've been completely out of commission for like 2 weeks, thanks to the cyst from hell turning into a giant abscess. I finally got it taken care of on Monday and I'm feeling a ton better. I wasn't able to sit at my desk at all and my laptop is broken, so I've been away the whole time.
> 
> I've lost 18lb so far, not that I'm TRYING. But I don't think it's a bad thing since I was overweight to start with. The combination of not being able to move because I was in so much pain (thus not able to get food for myself, hubby was at work most days!) and my nausea has meant that I've been eating like a bird lately. Even now that I'm feeling better I find I'm not able to eat what I would consider "normal" portions. I eat tiny portions and then I feel full.
> 
> My next appointment is in exactly a week (the 22nd)! Hoping to be able to hear the heartbeat on the doppler at that time. :)

I wouldn't worry about normal vs tiny portions. I can't eat a lot in one sitting either. Does it help if you eat smaller portions more frequently? I know it's probably been mentioned (and doesn't really help if your ms is anything like mine) but it's worth a shot.



countryblonde said:


> Hey ladies. Be mia for a few days, interest troubles.
> 
> I also had a scan today. Seemed to be a popular day. I had an awful experience though. All was fine with baby heartbeat was 164, nt was 1.3 which is perfect and I am measuring 12 w 5 d. Two days ahead. BUT I never got to see my baby.
> The technician was awful. She showed up 20 minutes late for my appointment and strolled in without saying anything. Talk about wanting to pee your pants. I had the screen turned away from me the entire time, I could see glimpses but couldn't really make anything out. And like that she was done. I asked if I could see pictures cause I was so put off. She quick showed me three of the screen shots she took and then said sorry you never asked to see. I was so disappointed. I know everything is okay, but I really wanted to see my baby wiggling around in there.

What a turd of a technician. Why on earth wouldn't you want to see your child? I hope you call in and complain because not only did she ruin your experience but probably also every other person she saw experience as well. I would flip out if they didn't let me see my wee one.


----------



## k4th

heaveneats said:


> k4th i'm sorry you are having spotting, i can totally understand your worry, could it be irritation? when i had spotting early on the ultrasound showed no reasons why i had it they just said it must have been irritation- could this be the cause?

Thanks hun. I can't pinpoint anything that triggers it really. Yesterday it started after i'd had a nap - lying down & comfy :shrug: not sure I could have irritated anything from that. I just wish I knew what it was!

Countryblonde - sorry you didn't get to see bubs properly. I'd complain!!

Csto - glad you're all sorted & feeling better :thumbup:


----------



## lucy1

Dan-o my next appointments are a consultant scan on 30th jan, midwife appointment 13th Feb and a consultant clinic appointment on 16th Feb.

Not sure what that is I guess it's just like a talking midwife appointment but with my consultant?

Oh and my anomaly scan is 2nd march if you want to go that far ahead ha ha!

Not promising I won't have booked in an extra cheeky private one somewhere in between too


----------



## csto

Jrepp said:


> Keyval said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. Anyone not taking prentatals everyday? They make me feel so sick so really I take them when Im not feeling my worst. I'm making only on box 2 though and I feel so bad. A box last a month. I really hope bubs is OK.
> 
> Thank goodness you posted this. I haven't taken them for weeks. They make me feel even worse than I already do! Hubby wasn't pleased but he isn't the one puking so he can get over it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> csto said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to be really lazy and not go back and read the past 100+ pages that I missed while I was away. :haha: I hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> I've been completely out of commission for like 2 weeks, thanks to the cyst from hell turning into a giant abscess. I finally got it taken care of on Monday and I'm feeling a ton better. I wasn't able to sit at my desk at all and my laptop is broken, so I've been away the whole time.
> 
> I've lost 18lb so far, not that I'm TRYING. But I don't think it's a bad thing since I was overweight to start with. The combination of not being able to move because I was in so much pain (thus not able to get food for myself, hubby was at work most days!) and my nausea has meant that I've been eating like a bird lately. Even now that I'm feeling better I find I'm not able to eat what I would consider "normal" portions. I eat tiny portions and then I feel full.
> 
> My next appointment is in exactly a week (the 22nd)! Hoping to be able to hear the heartbeat on the doppler at that time. :)Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't worry about normal vs tiny portions. I can't eat a lot in one sitting either. Does it help if you eat smaller portions more frequently? I know it's probably been mentioned (and doesn't really help if your ms is anything like mine) but it's worth a shot.Click to expand...

I stopped taking my prenatals about 2 or 3 weeks ago as well. Every time I took them I would gag violently. I got sick of worrying if I'd make it to the toilet or not and just stopped bothering. :/ 

My MS isn't really all that bad. I mostly only puke if I go too long without eating. (first thing when I wake up, especially if I drink too much water right away.) The portions don't really worry me, it's just out of the norm for me. Pre pregnancy I was a 2 large meal a day kind of person. Now I'm grazing all day. Not bad, just different.


----------



## countryblonde

Yeah it was pretty brutal and I mean seriously who wouldn't want to see their baby. ..I'm just not gonna go back there. I will travel farther to have a better experience. .. it was just so disappointing....


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Dan-o can you please change my 20 week scan to Feb 18th instead of 13th. Thanks xx


----------



## LuvallmyH

countryblonde said:


> Yeah it was pretty brutal and I mean seriously who wouldn't want to see their baby. ..I'm just not gonna go back there. I will travel farther to have a better experience. .. it was just so disappointing....

:hugs: I've had a terrible experience before too. You just feel so robbed!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Countryblonde, that's crazy! Why wouldn't you want to see your baby? How rude and unprofessional. I would complain.


----------



## LIB

Dan-o my due date has been changed to 22nd July because baby was 2 days behind. I also have my next MW appointment on Feb 4th and my 20 week scan (anatomy?) on March 9th!


----------



## countryblonde

I'm not the complaining type.. I thought about it, but I changed my mind in had great experience in another ultrasound place with my son, so I will just got back there. I have a girlfriend who also went where I did, I'm gonna ask her if she had just a bad a time there or if it was just a fluke for me.... what it really comes down to is I know baby is okay.. and my 20 week one will be here before I know it I'm sure! Just trying to stay positive. 

How are you ladies all doing today??


----------



## Babygirl3289

Week 12 baby bump :baby::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







photo (7).jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## LuvallmyH

My bump seems to have rebounded from being so sick... 14w 3d

Six out of the nine of us got the bug. I have never had anything like this before. It was such a bad one. I'm not sure if it's going around elsewhere, but in New England it's pretty bad. 
I did break down and ordered a doppler. I think I have been feeling movement, but with another anterior placenta I can be sure. It should come today. I can't wait to find his heartbeat.
It's a long weekend here. I'm hoping my family can finally shake this bug and get back to normal.
Morning sickness is almost all gone & I'm starving! Although, if I eat too much at one time I feel sick again! That happens most of the time too...


----------



## heaveneats

LuvallmyH said:


> My bump seems to have rebounded from being so sick... 14w 3d
> View attachment 837247
> 
> Six out of the nine of us got the bug. I have never had anything like this before. It was such a bad one. I'm not sure if it's going around elsewhere, but in New England it's pretty bad.
> I did break down and ordered a doppler. I think I have been feeling movement, but with another anterior placenta I can be sure. It should come today. I can't wait to find his heartbeat.
> It's a long weekend here. I'm hoping my family can finally shake this bug and get back to normal.
> Morning sickness is almost all gone & I'm starving! Although, if I eat too much at one time I feel sick again! That happens most of the time too...

me and DD have a big along with the rest of DH's family, so in Canada we are all sick too:nope:


----------



## LuvallmyH

I hope you all feel better soon heaveneats! :hugs: It's terrible!


----------



## sammynashley

LuvallmyH- that is some baby bump! So jealous! 

Babyvaughan- I have my gender scan on the 31st too :) 

K4th- hope your spotting stops so it can be so irritating! 

Baby girl- yay on finding heartbeat & lovely bump!

Afm- I'm still feeling really off my food which is horrible because I never seem to eat much so worry it's affecting baby, although I have felt baby wriggling around today I love feeling it. Bit of reassurance :) I have the midwife on Wednesday first time I've seen her since 5weeks (booking appt) when I last went they'd messed up my time so had to rebook. 

Not full of confidence with her tbh she can't even get my notes right and she's rarely about, considering I'm classed as high risk she doesn't seem atall interested.


----------



## Medzi

K4th - nothing except ultrasounds too. Nothing even showed up that they could see. It wasn't due to sex or anything either because it would happen at times we didn't. If you are worried, I would make an appointment. I'm sure all is ok, but it might help ease your mind :)

Afm - my blood pressure is already ridiculous :( It has me very worried. I'm averaging 145/93. That is with medication. There is room to adjust it for sure, but I didn't have it that high until I was about 30 weeks last time. And at this point in the pregnancy it should actually lower so I have a bad feeling I'm in for a rough go, but I hope not.

Anyone have pre-eclempsia with previous pregnancies? I feel like I'm headed that way, and I know I'm a big risk for it&#8230;


----------



## AndiAmsterdam

I'm sorry to hear about your awful experience, Countryblonde! That's so ridiculous that she wouldn't show you your baby, especially after making you wait so long. 

I have a gender scan this Monday, January 19th. It's a private scan - I just couldn't wait for the 20 week appt! I will only be 15+3 on Monday, so I hope they will be able to see something. I'm so excited!


----------



## dan-o

Hi ladies, woke up to another bleed, had to get DH to do morning school run as I was cramping too. First time I've felt worried. 
Not had much of a chance to get online today, in fact I don't even know where today's gone lol, but I've just updated everything. Will go back and read properly now :p


----------



## dan-o

LIB, what a little rascal! Glad it went well otherwise tho :)

K4th, I feel your pain about the bleeding! I wish mine would just f**k off too!! :haha:

Babydreams, fab news on your low risk results.

Livvy glad all went well today, roll on feb! Can't believe some of you are having 20w scans so soon!!

Ctso, so glad you are feeling better. The cyst sounds AWFUL!! Yikes! Yay for bonus weight loss, you'll end up lighter after having the baby at this rate :)

Rach your pic is so clear, adorable!! Glad all is well and you are getting good care.

babygirl, yay for HB!!! Best sound ever :wohoo: Cute mini bump too!

Countryblonde, that is just sh1t!! We have a grumpy sonographer at our hospital as well, she does the same thing. I have no idea why someone would want to be like that. I had a rubbish 20w scan with DS1 so went for a private one a week later, worth every penny :hugs:

Luvallmy, glad you have all recovered now. We have had norovirus a couple of times, wouldn't wish it on anyone :hugs: Your bump is looking swell again tho! :haha: Hope your doppler comes asap!

Heaveneats, hope you feel better soon hun, not nice :(

Sammy wish I was off my food :haha: One of my MW is a bit pants too. We have two (been the same two for the last 6 years I've been going in) and DH calls them the grumpy one and the good one :haha: 

Medzi, yes I had it, but late onset, with DS1. Had the orange tablets to stabilize me and got induced. Could just be a blip? Seems a bit early for PE doesn't it? Hope so. Do you get high BP normally?


----------



## LuvallmyH

Doppler came! Hb 138-144. Blissfully unaware mommy has been so sick. Relieved!


----------



## Jrepp

Talk about rough days..........it was so bad I can't stop crying. The only good part of the day was the nt scan. Baby is measuring spot on where it should be but wasn't very cooperative. S/he kept rolling so the tech couldn't get a good shot and was so wiggly. We did get the measure,net and the nt fold is 1.47mm, which is apparently really low. Here is baby waving at us
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Babygirl3289

Jrepp - Great U/S picture! So sorry you are having a bad day :( I hope it gets better!:flower::hugs:


----------



## Medzi

Dan-o yeah it is ti early for it for sure but worried I'm headed that way. I do have high bp normally but not that high, especially while in meds. When you had it could you tell? Like did you feel any different or was it just showing with numbers?


----------



## csto

Medzi said:


> Anyone have pre-eclempsia with previous pregnancies? I feel like I'm headed that way, and I know I'm a big risk for it

I'm at risk for it too. If my BP is high at my next appointment they'll probably put me on meds for it. (I was on lisinopril before I got pregnant, but it's not safe to take while pregnant so I had to stop.) I'm ok w/ being on meds the whole time if it means baby stays safe, though. :)


----------



## Aelyana

Dan-o so sorry to hear that you were bleeding again and worried. Sending you lots of positive vibes :hugs:

For all of you who are having trouble with your prenatals, I had this sooo bad with ds and tbh I kind of sometimes have it when I am not pregnant and take vitamins on an empty stomach... So I was having it again this time, felt so bad and talked to my midwife about it and she gave me the best tip that has totally allowed me to take them again!! So I thought I would share it is really simple. To begin with it is best not to do it on an empty stomach. But the trick is to take it with applesauce! Just put your prenatal on a spoonful of applesauce and wash it down with a few more spoons. That's it. I was very sceptical when she told me :blush: but has totally worked for me :thumbup:, I hope it works for you too!

Otherwise I am running around and haven't read everything but wanted to wish you all a happy weekend! (I am in an annoyingly good mood because I got to see a friend who lives abroad yesterday plus 10(!) hours of sleep last night thanks to DH spontaneously deciding to get up last night as well as this morning <3)


----------



## babyvaughan

Dan-o I'm sorry it's continuing I really hope its nothing and baby is okay! My sister in law bleed with my nephew and it scared here but he is now 2 years! Sending you hugs and positive thoughts!


----------



## k4th

Just a really quick check in (I'm decorating a birthday cake for my sister - Peter Pan theme. She's 30 lol!). 

Dan-o - sorry you're feeling worried :hugs: hope the bleeding has stopped now. 

Medzi - grrrrr for blood pressure!! Hope it comes down for you soon hun. & thanks for the info about spotting & scans. I spoke to a midwife yesterday & they have me booked in for a speculum on Tuesday. Not pleasant but at least we might have a better idea of what's happening!!

Luvallmyh - glad baby is doing well :)

Jrepp - hope you feel better soon :hugs: great nt result! & lovely pic!

Csto - hope your blood pressure is ok/easily managed :flower:


----------



## dan-o

Medzi it just crept up in my 3rd trimester. They let me get to 160/100 before deciding to do anything. I was sitting around 155/95 from 34-34w. I was getting headaches/visual disturbances and swelling in my limbs. I felt fine otherwise tho!

Jrepp, super cute piccy!! <3

Hope the cake goes well k4th! You'll have to post a pic! :p

Bleeding red blood this morning but down to spotting again now. Bit sore too. Wish this bleed would bugger off and leave me and my baby alone!! :hissy:


----------



## Tasha

:hugs: dano. I hope it's settled now.

Mezdi, huge hugs. There are different meds they can try to control it. I've had pre-eclampsia in all my pregnancies that made it to third trimester and the postmortem of my 24 week loss said it looked like I had early onset of pre-eclampsia but we can't know as they didn't monitor my bp (it was not the reason for my either of my stillbirths). Any way, I've already had baseline bloods done for preeclampsia this time so they can see if they start creeping up, maybe you could suggest that.


----------



## Tasha

I had my obstetric medicine clinic appointment yesterday. It was with the man who I last saw when he took me off meds despite me saying she would die if he did. I will spoiler what happened as it is long and ranty.


Spoiler
He asked me various questions and I told him that he was the one that took me off Clexane with RR, he didn't even acknowledge it. He asked why I had a dvt so I told him that I ended up with it because he hasn't written in my notes properly so I was discharged with no meds and that resulted in my dvt. 

He carried on pressuring me for a while more, I got upset and told him to read my notes as I'd seen my professor on Wednesday who'd agreed with me and as I held him responsible for Riley Rae dying I wasn't going to listen to him. He shifted about uncomfortably and said as long as I'm aware that I risk paralysing myself as osteoporosis (my professor told me the risk of that is small) could lead to fractures and that could be in my vertebrae and then I will be left in a wheelchair. 

Talk about trying to bully me into what he wanted, very much he's the doctor and above me and I should do what he says.

It was clear he hasn't learnt a thing.


----------



## dan-o

Tasha :hugs: 
I have come across doctors/consultants like that too. I sometimes wonder if they choose their profession to gain power, or if it just goes to their head. There no way he won't remember you and Riley Rae, unless he's lost the plot and his memory. His lack of compassion is astounding. Will you have to see him again?


----------



## Tasha

I know right, horrible when they seem to be on one huge power trip. My mum came with me (I suspected I would have a fight on my hands again) and she said he was so patronising to me. He def remembered me as he said I've seen you before in a previous pregnancy haven't I? And I could see it all clicking into place. They've lost my notes from all my previous pregnancies there and then lost the new folder too :dohh: so def not that he'd read it either. He was retrained in notes and they added a new part to handheld notes to make it clearer because of what happened with my DVT, there's no way he wouldn't put two and two together.

No thankfully, he said there was no need if I didn't want to as I'm seeing my consultant so regularly, so I grabbed the chance to be discharged from him.

Has the bleeding settled Hun?


----------



## k4th

Tasha - he sounds like such an a*****e!! I'm so mad for you right now!! I would be very tempted to report him to his governing professional body. Depends how much you want to fight right now though - I imagine all you want is your baby (healthy & beautiful) in your arms :hugs: try to ignore him & go with your professor. 

Dan-o - very pleased to hear the bleeding has slowed. Hope all the bleeding on this thread buggers off soon & stays away!! Cake is finished but have to travel 49 miles with it before I can add the topper & candles. Will try to get a good pic of it later on :)


----------



## k4th

Crossed posts tasha - THRILLED you don't have to see him again!!


----------



## Tasha

My husband says we need to complain but I'm not sure I want the stress. He's awful though, so I will think about it.

Peter Pan cake sounds fabulous. Cant wait to see it.

Sorry I missed that it has slowed dano. So glad but hope it stops and doesn't return.


----------



## timeforababy

I think i've missed a lot, haven't been around in a while. lots of reasons but mostly down to the tiredness that is supposed to go away in second tri. I really need some energy now please.

Hope everyone is well. Tasha, sorry to hear about the consultant. :(


----------



## Jrepp

Is anyone else having trouble getting the accommodations they need at work? The school I work for is refusing to provide me with accomodations and is forcing me to choose between staying in a position that could be dangerous for me and baby OR going on unpaid medical leave for the remainder of the pregnancy and refusing to hold my position (meaning they are forcing me out of the position and then filling it so I don't have a position to go back to next school year, if I choose to do so)


----------



## Tasha

Thanks timeforababy. I think that it does settle in second tri, maybe keep an eye on your iron xx


----------



## Tasha

Oh goodness, that's awful jrepp. We have laws to cover that stuff in the uk but I'm not sure what you have there xx


----------



## hollyw79

Jrepp.. Do you work for a larger company?? There ARE laws to protect you. I would look extensively into FMLA AND also speak w human resources if you have that where you work. :hugs: That's sort of medical harassment and they could get sued. But look into it! :hugs:


----------



## Keyval

Hi ladies I posted another thread about this but got no replies. Not about this pregnancy so delete if you need too. My 2.5 year old woke up with a nasty pimple on her top lip. Big ugly white head on it. One you would love to burst ha. Shes abit young for pimples. Could it be a virus? Her nose tends to be blocked in the mornings too. Afraid to touch incase it spreads. Any ideas ?


----------



## k4th

Keyval said:


> Hi ladies I posted another thread about this but got no replies. Not about this pregnancy so delete if you need too. My 2.5 year old woke up with a nasty pimple on her top lip. Big ugly white head on it. One you would love to burst ha. Shes abit young for pimples. Could it be a virus? Her nose tends to be blocked in the mornings too. Afraid to touch incase it spreads. Any ideas ?

My dd sometimes gets little pimples. Don't think she's had a white head though. Could it be a cold sore? Google images & if it looks similar them take her to a pharmacy for a topical treatment or put ice on it (kills the virus to stop it spreading). Don't pop it though - cold sores can spread really easily. Hth!


----------



## k4th

Jrepp - that's terrible!! Is there anyone you can talk to? Human resources? A union rep?


----------



## Keyval

k4th said:


> Keyval said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies I posted another thread about this but got no replies. Not about this pregnancy so delete if you need too. My 2.5 year old woke up with a nasty pimple on her top lip. Big ugly white head on it. One you would love to burst ha. Shes abit young for pimples. Could it be a virus? Her nose tends to be blocked in the mornings too. Afraid to touch incase it spreads. Any ideas ?
> 
> My dd sometimes gets little pimples. Don't think she's had a white head though. Could it be a cold sore? Google images & if it looks similar them take her to a pharmacy for a topical treatment or put ice on it (kills the virus to stop it spreading). Don't pop it though - cold sores can spread really easily. Hth!Click to expand...

To me doesn't look like a cold sore. I get them and there just usually red and swollen. This has visible puss in it. Just hoping not impetigo or something . Wonder would tea tree do the job? It would be tomorrow before I get her to a pharmacy. Thanks


----------



## Jrepp

hollyw79 said:


> Jrepp.. Do you work for a larger company?? There ARE laws to protect you. I would look extensively into FMLA AND also speak w human resources if you have that where you work. :hugs: That's sort of medical harassment and they could get sued. But look into it! :hugs:

I work for a Denver Public Schools. I contacted human resources who said I do not qualify for fmla due to not working 1250 hours in the past 12 months but qualify for unpaid medical leave of absence under the union bargaining unit. The only thing is they are leaving it up to the principal to decide whether my position is held or not (the same principal who denied my request for lighter duty away from physically violent students and flexible start time). 

I think I'm going to call a lawyer today to get advice as I feel they are forcing me to quit because I can't physically restrain the children while pregnant.



Keyval said:


> Hi ladies I posted another thread about this but got no replies. Not about this pregnancy so delete if you need too. My 2.5 year old woke up with a nasty pimple on her top lip. Big ugly white head on it. One you would love to burst ha. Shes abit young for pimples. Could it be a virus? Her nose tends to be blocked in the mornings too. Afraid to touch incase it spreads. Any ideas ?

I'm not sure what it is to be honest but don't pop it. It will pop on its own if it's going to. Try to wash her face with soap twice a day and see if it gets better.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Jrepp, I hope you find a solution for your work situation. That sounds terrible. They shouldn't be allowed to force you out of your position just because you're pregnant. That sounds illegal to me. I do think that contacting a lawyer is a good move. I'd say you have a case, but I don't know all the laws verbatim.

Keyval, that sounds like a bad cold sore or a nasty zit. I get cold sores too, but if they ever have anything in them, it's clear or yellowish. I do get cystic acne on my chin sometimes though and those are painful and full of puss. I agree don't pop it (even though I know it's tempting!); it will pop on its own when it's ready. If you think it's impetigo or something bad, it wouldn't hurt to call or take her to the Dr. I doubt you have anything to worry about though.


----------



## CertifiedOreo

Oh my goodness its been a while since i've been on here! I hope everyone is doing good and pregnancy is treating you all well! I feel great and find out the sex next month! Feb 24th, can't wait! Need to catch up haha


----------



## CertifiedOreo

countryblonde said:


> Hey ladies. Be mia for a few days, interest troubles.
> 
> I also had a scan today. Seemed to be a popular day. I had an awful experience though. All was fine with baby heartbeat was 164, nt was 1.3 which is perfect and I am measuring 12 w 5 d. Two days ahead. BUT I never got to see my baby.
> The technician was awful. She showed up 20 minutes late for my appointment and strolled in without saying anything. Talk about wanting to pee your pants. I had the screen turned away from me the entire time, I could see glimpses but couldn't really make anything out. And like that she was done. I asked if I could see pictures cause I was so put off. She quick showed me three of the screen shots she took and then said sorry you never asked to see. I was so disappointed. I know everything is okay, but I really wanted to see my baby wiggling around in there.

Seriously?! Sorry, but what a bisnatch:growlmad::nope:


----------



## CertifiedOreo

MKHewson said:


> And my boobies are so sore....lol in case you wanted to know hahah

My boobs are so sore too! Have been for a long time and it just won't go away!! I don't remember having sore boobs when I was pregnant with my daughter!:wacko:


----------



## sportysgirl

Hey ladies, great scan pics and bumps

sorry not updated earlier Baby finally cooperated for the scan on Thursday so we could have the measurement done. Heart beating, baby measuring correct for our dates but NT measurement higher than they would like. Got blood test results yesterday and we are in a high category so we have to go to the hospital on Monday to see the screening team and maybe have some more tests. 

I have been so upset this is not the news we expected. After the miscarriages I thought we had been through enough. 
Am feeling better today and being positive, just got to wait and see what Monday brings.


----------



## BeautifulRose

The nurse came today to give me my first progesterone shot to keep me from going into preterm labor. I was very nervous but it didn't hurt a bit and she checked baby with Doppler and will every time she comes so that makes me feel better. Very sweet lady


----------



## dan-o

Sportysgirl :hugs: so sorry it was not as good as it could have been. I've read so so many stories in here over the years with the same sort of results as yours and all has been well in the end. Hoping with all my heart it's the same for you. What risk did they give you? 

:hug:xxx


----------



## BeautifulRose

Your in my prayers sportysgirl


----------



## Medzi

Thanks K4th, dan-o and Tasha for your advice.

I spent the night in the hospital. When I got there my bp was 145/113. So I had lab work done to check liver, protein, kidneys, etc. All actually looked ok. They just monitored me throughout the night and it did eventually come down on its own. Puffin is doing fine, was very active and hb was good. 

I'm getting a medication adjustment, but I see them on Tuesday about it. They didn't want to right now since it did go down with some rest, water and being on my left side so they've said to just rest as much as I can. If they give too much meds, especially still this early in the pregnancy, they said it can be even riskier because if it ends up getting too low (which, during this point in pregnancy, it should naturally drop), then they risk blood flow to Puffin. So for now, rest, and we will see what Tuesday brings. 



sportysgirl said:


> Hey ladies, great scan pics and bumps
> 
> sorry not updated earlier Baby finally cooperated for the scan on Thursday so we could have the measurement done. Heart beating, baby measuring correct for our dates but NT measurement higher than they would like. Got blood test results yesterday and we are in a high category so we have to go to the hospital on Monday to see the screening team and maybe have some more tests.
> 
> I have been so upset this is not the news we expected. After the miscarriages I thought we had been through enough.
> Am feeling better today and being positive, just got to wait and see what Monday brings.

THinking of you! Hopefully the results of the tests on Monday don't take too long. Glad you are more positive today. <3


----------



## dan-o

Gosh medzi, how scary, glad all settled in the end and your bloods were good. Fingers crossed a little medication adjustment keeps it under control now! :hugs:


----------



## LuvallmyH

sportysgirl said:


> Hey ladies, great scan pics and bumps
> 
> sorry not updated earlier Baby finally cooperated for the scan on Thursday so we could have the measurement done. Heart beating, baby measuring correct for our dates but NT measurement higher than they would like. Got blood test results yesterday and we are in a high category so we have to go to the hospital on Monday to see the screening team and maybe have some more tests.
> 
> I have been so upset this is not the news we expected. After the miscarriages I thought we had been through enough.
> Am feeling better today and being positive, just got to wait and see what Monday brings.

:hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

sportysgirl :hugs: I hope you get some good news this week! thinking of you! :hugs:


----------



## Medzi

Thanks dan-o.

Tasha - just caught up about your appointment&#8230; I'm mad for you! Glad you don't see him again :growlmad:

Jrepp, I'm sorry for what's happening at your job :( I had bad sickness with my first pregnancy, but not as bad as you. I had my own office and didn't have to be around people unless I wanted to so I was able to privately deal with it. This time around has been a lot worse but I work from home. I really hope you can get some more support.


----------



## Tasha

Mezdi, how scary for you. Make sure you're really hydrated all the time as I did notice a difference in my bp when I had not drunk enough.

Sportysgirl I'm sorry Hun. I know it's easy for me to say but remember high risk doesn't mean it is. Also with the further testing, I know that you will be worried about the risk that comes with more invasive testing, so I thought I would just say there are hospitals offering the blood test that can test for stuff so there aren't the same risks. I mean on the nhs obviously as it's an expensive test if you have to pay. I'm not sure what others are doing it but mine (queen charlottes in London) is. Referral there may be another option to consider if needed, obviously praying it's not :hugs:


----------



## csto

Possible TMI (isn't everything pregnancy related TMI? lol), but does anyone have ridiculously dark urine? I drink a ton of water, the occasional sugar free kool-aid and sometimes powerade (on the days where I can't get calories in any other way). But for the most part it's water the majority of the time. If I was still taking prenatals, I could understand it more since you pee out any water soluble vitamins your body doesn't utilize. But I stopped those 2 weeks ago. :/ Just wondering if this is an actual issue or not.


----------



## Medzi

Good to know Tasha! I am so bad at drinking enough water&#8230;so I'll really make sure I do and hopefully that helps as well!

csto - dark as in how? Does it look like there is any blood in it (so it would be kinda brownish/reddish tinged?) Or do you mean dark yellow? If looks kinda brownish, you might have a UTI. If you are drinking a lot of water, not sure what else it could be&#8230; maybe something you have been eating?


----------



## csto

I haven't been eating much. lol. It varies from medium-dark yellow to just slightly orange on occasion. I have an appointment next week so I'm sure they'll have me pee in a cup. I'll ask about it then. I don't have any other symptoms of a UTI, though. It doesn't hurt to pee, I'm not going any more frequently than I usually do... I wonder if it could be from my antibiotics.


----------



## Medzi

Totally could be from antibiotics. If you google them it might say if that is a side effect. My sister had a few UTIs while pregnant and didn't even know!


----------



## countryblonde

Csto most likely from antibiotics. I was on some this summer that made my pee almost brown... but mention it to Dr if you are worried


----------



## timeforababy

sportsgirl - so sorry to hear about your appointment. I hope the next set of tests will help.

jrepp - they are really being appalling. are you the first case in this school or are they known to be particularly unkind to pregnant women?

csto - it will probably be antibiotics, they are killing all the bugs in your body and it's being excreted in your pee.

medzi - glad they are working on tweaking your medication.

We went out for dinner last night with some friends and today by sheer willpower alone, I managed to get some things sorted in the house. i am very sick of this fog over my brain and the tiredness. :(


----------



## k4th

Here's a link to the cake I baked for anyone interested... https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/cooking-baking/2276759-baked-birthday-cake.html#post34707151

Sporty - good luck for your tests, sorry you're having this extra worry. My friend came back high risk & has a lovely, healthy 2 year old. Hope all is well :)

Timeforababy - yep - I am ready for my second tri energy boost now. Still waiting for it :coffee:

I was out last night (still in bed for 10!) and at a kids birthday party this morning & I am exhausted!! Dd also stayed up later than usual & couldn't sleep as she was over excited - she is a grumpy pants today. Poor dh dealing with two grumpy girlies!! :haha:


----------



## k4th

Dan-o - could you add me for a anatomy scan on 6th march & change my due date to the 22nd July please? Thanks hun :thumbup:


----------



## Bubbles1088

Sporty-So sorry to hear this. I'm sure you're worried sick. I hope all turns out well! :hugs:


----------



## Jrepp

timeforababy said:


> sportsgirl - so sorry to hear about your appointment. I hope the next set of tests will help.
> 
> jrepp - they are really being appalling. are you the first case in this school or are they known to be particularly unkind to pregnant women?
> 
> csto - it will probably be antibiotics, they are killing all the bugs in your body and it's being excreted in your pee.
> 
> medzi - glad they are working on tweaking your medication.
> 
> We went out for dinner last night with some friends and today by sheer willpower alone, I managed to get some things sorted in the house. i am very sick of this fog over my brain and the tiredness. :(

Overall in the district there have been thousands of women through the years to be pregnant on the job so I don't know how they have treated those other women. Mine is the first pregnancy with this new principal (although most of the teachers have kids in there upper teens) who doesn't seem to give a rats patootie about anything health related for anyone.


----------



## timeforababy

Jrepp said:


> Overall in the district there have been thousands of women through the years to be pregnant on the job so I don't know how they have treated those other women. Mine is the first pregnancy with this new principal (although most of the teachers have kids in there upper teens) who doesn't seem to give a rats patootie about anything health related for anyone.

If you aren't the first case where it has shown that he has been duly inconsiderate for health reasons, can he not be investigated or brought up to a committee? As a school principal, I would imagine he would have a duty of care to his staff and his students, which he doesn't seem to be showing at the moment.


So sorry you have to fight this battle while pregnant.


----------



## babytots

Hi ladies room for another? I've been cautious about posting in here as I jumped in head first with my last pregnancy that ended in loss so have stayed within my usual groups til I got to the stage were I felt more relaxed. I had my 12 week scan this week and I'm finally starting to believe that this baby is here for the long run.

I'm due 27th July :)

I see lots of familiar faces over here so I know I am in good company :hi: hope all you mummies to be are well. X


----------



## vs011

Dan o, I'm due in July, please add me into this group. 

I'm due for anatomy & gender scan on feb 23. My due date is July 24.


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Dan-O - Can you please add me to Team :blue:

Anatomy scan is 2/17 as well.


----------



## Jrepp

timeforababy said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> Overall in the district there have been thousands of women through the years to be pregnant on the job so I don't know how they have treated those other women. Mine is the first pregnancy with this new principal (although most of the teachers have kids in there upper teens) who doesn't seem to give a rats patootie about anything health related for anyone.
> 
> If you aren't the first case where it has shown that he has been duly inconsiderate for health reasons, can he not be investigated or brought up to a committee? As a school principal, I would imagine he would have a duty of care to his staff and his students, which he doesn't seem to be showing at the moment.
> 
> 
> So sorry you have to fight this battle while pregnant.Click to expand...

Thank you. My next steps at this point are going to be re-emailing hr and letting them know that I feel like I am being forced to choose between continuing to work in a position that is dangerous to me and my baby or going on unpaid leave and losing my job. I will also be calling the paraprofessional Union first thing Monday and seeing if they can help


----------



## Medzi

Welcome babytots and vs001! :wave:


----------



## Livvy

Girls I am really nervous. I've been able to find baby's heartbeat no problem until today. I did some heavy lifting at my job so to reassure myself when I got home I got out my doppler, and I've tried and tried but I can't find it. :'(


----------



## hollyw79

Awwww Livvy.. It's still early.. It's normal to have difficulty at times. You could try drinking a small amount of caffeine and laying on your left side to see if you can get baby moving and try again. Also, try full bladder VS empty bladder :hugs:


----------



## babyvaughan

Awh livy, yes drink something sugar and give it 10-15 mins then try again! 
Start low and move up and over! Our baby is usually in the same spot but I've had a few times were baby moved and it took me a little while to find!


----------



## Medzi

I agree with the ladies above - relax, full bladder, have a drink. I'm sure baby is ok! <3


----------



## Livvy

Y'all are so sweet. I think I heard it for about three seconds. It was super low though, it's usually not that low! I guess it's a good sign that baby is so active but I wish he wouldn't scare me like that!


----------



## AndiAmsterdam

Sportysgirl - Very sorry to hear about your NT scan results. Best of luck today and I so hope everything goes well for you!


----------



## Khatif

Hello ladies, 

I was off for couple of days. This flue was a tough, one but we are fine now. I tried to read back but you girls can be very chatty.

Medzi, my husband is in Curaçao right now. He will be back the end of January. I am usually coping quite well with him being away (it comes with his job) but this time around I hate it and I want him here.

I have my NT scan today. I hope it all goes well and the baby is healthy and fine. I am rather nervous and full of fears.

Sportygirl, I am sorry about your result. I can imagine that you are upset. I hope soon you will hear that your little one is fine and healthy.
A friend of mine went through the same last with. Her result for Down syndrome was 1:15 so they did some further test and the baby is all right.

I hope you guys are fine. Did I miss anything important?


----------



## sammynashley

Hi ladies haven't been on all weekend I have a poorly DD with severe constipation and pain my times been taken up with her. 

Sportysgirl- sorry to hear your going through a tough time, I hope today goes ok :hugs: 

Khatif- I hope your scan goes ok today!

Hi to the newbies! Welcome & congrats :) 

Afm- I'm 16 weeks today :) only 12 days until we find out what we're having and get to see him/her in 4D. Been feeling bean wriggling and so much pressure in there. My appetite is slowly coming back but eating child size Portions.


----------



## dan-o

Hi ladies! Didn't manage to get online yesterday really, had one of those awful pregnancy migraines start on saturday night, was dreadful yesterday :sick: 
Thankfully short lived as I'm fine today! :yipee:

K4th the cake looks brilliant!! Hope you got a good night sleep and feel more energised today :)

jrepp, hope you can sort out your work situation, how stressful for you :( :hugs:

Timeforababy, hope your pregnancy 'bloom' kicks in asap. I totally relate to the exhaustion, last week was a killer for me! 

Ahhhh babytots!! Was wondering when you'd come in!! :hugs:

Vs011 a big welcome to you too hun! 

Mse, will do! Congrats on team blue :cloud9:

Livvy, deffo have a drink, maybe empty your bladder again and try a bit later, amazing how they can still hide, but they do!! :hugs:

Khatif glad you aren't feeling so awful now. Good luck for your scan today, look forward to updates!! 

Sammy, happy 16w! Hope your DD is feeling a bit better, poor love :(

Sprotysgirl, thinking of you today:hugs:


----------



## sammynashley

Dan-o migraines are awful! Especially when they drag on into the next day. Glad your feeling a lot better today.


----------



## sportysgirl

Thanks so much for your kind words.

Because we are in high risk we have been given three options. CVS, Amniocentesis or a new blood test which is called Harmony.
All three give the same results but can be done at different times. 
In our area we would have to pay for the bloods tests as not offered on our health care system. 
We will also be given an extra scan at 16 weeks.

We have a choice to make but we have time so no rush right now, just letting things sink in.


----------



## hollyw79

Sportysgirl.. I would probably opt for the blood test if you can swing it financially.. So much less invasive and very accurate as well. I had a similar blood test done Friday. :hugs:


----------



## LuvallmyH

We went straight for the blood test this time, sportygirl. 
2 weeks ago today, so hoping to hear something soon.


----------



## Bubbles1088

If it were me, I'd do the blood test. Amnio and CVS sound so scary to me.


----------



## Tasha

:hugs: sportysgirl. It's a lot to take in before even trying to come to a decision.


----------



## Babygirl3289

Hi all! 

Sporty- So sorry about the news, but stay positive as the others have said, the baby could still be healthy and normal.:hugs:


AFM- my daughter has Strep throat! She is so strong though and rarely complains. I have been cleaning the house and spraying it with Lysol! 


Praying I don't get it. 

Hope everyone is having a good day :)


----------



## Khatif

My scan went well. The baby is fine and healthy. My results with the bloodtest and the scan together are very good so we can relay about that one.
The baby is now 68,9 mm and has a hb of 170 ( I could hear it the first time. It was so extremely lovely).


Sportygirl, go with the blood test if you feel like it but I know amniocentesis is also good and very reliable. Take your time to make the decision.
 



Attached Files:







Rapport.jpg
File size: 41.8 KB
Views: 10









13+10003.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## sammynashley

Sportysgirl, do what you feel is best for you Hun :hugs: 


Khatif, lovely scan pics!


----------



## babyvaughan

sammynashley said:


> Dan-o migraines are awful! Especially when they drag on into the next day. Glad your feeling a lot better today.

I am experiencing just that one that dragged on into today it might be going away now though thankfully!!


----------



## k4th

Dan-o - :hugs: migraine sounds horrible :(

Sporty - are there any time limits to any of the tests? Like have it done by week ___ ?? Hope you have chance to take your time & consider all your options. 

Khatif - lovely scans!!

Babygirl - hope your dd is better soon :flower:


----------



## timeforababy

Jrepp said:


> Thank you. My next steps at this point are going to be re-emailing hr and letting them know that I feel like I am being forced to choose between continuing to work in a position that is dangerous to me and my baby or going on unpaid leave and losing my job. I will also be calling the paraprofessional Union first thing Monday and seeing if they can help

All the best for you and let us know how you get on, and definitely keep coming on here for support. It really sucks the labor laws are so bad in the USA. Here they aren't allowed to discriminate because of the pregnancies. I've had to give a whole bunch of work to someone else in my team because of H&S reasons.


----------



## timeforababy

dan-o: ouch. migraines are the worst!

sportysgirl : you will be well looked after whatever you choose and decide. I know the Harmony is expensive so the cost may be a prohibitive factor. But the medics will want to support you in your decision and give you the best care possible. Take your time and don't feel rushed!

Khatif- hope you're better and what a lovely scan.

as for me, I am so proud, I almost managed a full day of work (first time in weeks!!) . I'm really hoping this bloom thing happens soon as I have a lot to do and hand over in the next few months!!

Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## lucy1

sportysgirl said:


> Thanks so much for your kind words.
> 
> Because we are in high risk we have been given three options. CVS, Amniocentesis or a new blood test which is called Harmony.
> All three give the same results but can be done at different times.
> In our area we would have to pay for the bloods tests as not offered on our health care system.
> We will also be given an extra scan at 16 weeks.
> 
> We have a choice to make but we have time so no rush right now, just letting things sink in.

How much is the Harmony test? I've heard good things about it's accuracy.

Unfortunatly this is why we ended up refusing our NT, having further investigations, most invasive, must be very stressful and worrying especially if you're willing to take whatever hand is going to be dealt to you anyway.

Good luck x


----------



## sammynashley

Babyvaughan- sorry to hear your struggling with the migraines too they're awful, I'm pretty lucky I've only had one so far but I tend to get them later on. 


Timeforababy- glad you nearly did a full day at work, not sure when the blooming stage is but wish it'd happen to me too! Look like I'm going through puberty again with this skin it's awful!


----------



## heaveneats

Sportsy - i'm so sorry you are going through this, like others have said it may all turn out to be fine, sometimes those tests arent always as accurate as they can be.

Jrepp - i'm sorry you are going through this, i know in Canada they laws are a bit more strict, my job would have to accommodate for me to go to appointments and such, as well if i was working in a dangerous environment or one that require physical strains i would have to be put in another department. fortunately i sit at a desk all day so unless there is bed rest needed then i will be stuck here until baby is born. Can your doctor not write a detailed note explaining how he/she feels you should not be doing certain things in your job? i can't see how they can make you lose you job over this - i think here the labor boards would go after the company


----------



## Medzi

Yay Khatif!

Babygirl strep is awful! Hope she feels better and you don't get it!


----------



## cdex67

So...I guess even though I'm not really religious I could use some prayers to whoever your higher power is and sportysgirl, I understand what you're going through. 

I had my second blood draw for the neural tube defect screening. The midwife called this afternoon and said that the baby is at a high risk for spina bifida. The risk is 1:71, which I know means there's also a 70:71 chance that nothing is wrong...but I'm scared. I have spina bifida...but it's minor and it wasn't even diagnosed until I was 21 years old. If that's what my baby has then I will be thrilled...but there's also the possibility of paralysis which scares the hell out of me. 

I am waiting for a call from the high risk doctors at a hospital about an hour from here. They will do my anomaly scan and consultation instead of my midwives office. It will be as soon as possible. The plus side is we get to find out the sex early.


----------



## Livvy

Cdex, I'm so sorry. That's so scary! I hope your fears are alleviated soon, one way or another. 

Sportsygirl, same goes for you-- no matter what you decide I hope everyone, family and doctors alike respect your choice. 

AFM, I took another pic today! Kinda fun to see the progression, but I also feel so fat!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Medzi

I hope you both have answers soon sportsygirl and cdex :hugs:

You look great livvy!


----------



## hollyw79

cdex.. my thoughts are with you! :hugs: Is it at all possible that because you have a degree of it that the blood work is just picking it up from you? :shrug: I hope that's not a naive question-- sorry if it is :hugs: I'll for sure be praying for you! :hugs: 

Livvy~ you look adorable! :cloud9:


----------



## cdex67

Great question holly! I'm not sure but they did acknowledge that I have it and didn't say anything about that...hmm.


----------



## hollyw79

cdex67 said:


> Great question holly! I'm not sure but they did acknowledge that I have it and didn't say anything about that...hmm.

I for sure hope that is all that it is! :hugs:


----------



## Srrme

I had an appointment with a Midwife today and chose her to be _my_ Midwife throughout my pregnancy and birth. :happydance: It's such a relief, and such a nice change from an OB/GYN! I FINALLY got to hear my baby's heartbeat, and that was relieving too since I haven't felt the little one kick yet (I could hear the kicks though!) 

I have another appointment next Friday for blood work and an ultrasound! We'll find out the gender then. My Midwife says she's leaning towards girl. :haha:


----------



## Bubbles1088

cdex, I'm sorry to hear that. I hope for the best for you! :hugs: You too, sportysgirl. I can't imagine what you guys are having to deal with.

My DH took this this morning. Just ignore my face and wet hair lol. 14+6 bump. :)
 



Attached Files:







0000000000000000k.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Jrepp

Livvy said:


> Y'all are so sweet. I think I heard it for about three seconds. It was super low though, it's usually not that low! I guess it's a good sign that baby is so active but I wish he wouldn't scare me like that!

I'm glad you found the heartbeat. I have noticed when I get the Doppler out or the doc does baby likes to dive behind my belly button so you have a harder time finding the hb.



sportysgirl said:


> Thanks so much for your kind words.
> 
> Because we are in high risk we have been given three options. CVS, Amniocentesis or a new blood test which is called Harmony.
> All three give the same results but can be done at different times.
> In our area we would have to pay for the bloods tests as not offered on our health care system.
> We will also be given an extra scan at 16 weeks.
> 
> We have a choice to make but we have time so no rush right now, just letting things sink in.

I have heard great things about the harmony test. It's the least invasive and I believe your doctor can send it off to the insurance company to cover. Sometimes docs can get authorization when patients can't.



Khatif said:


> My scan went well. The baby is fine and healthy. My results with the bloodtest and the scan together are very good so we can relay about that one.
> The baby is now 68,9 mm and has a hb of 170 ( I could hear it the first time. It was so extremely lovely).
> 
> 
> Sportygirl, go with the blood test if you feel like it but I know amniocentesis is also good and very reliable. Take your time to make the decision.

How far along are you? I don't want to worry you or talk out of turn but it seems as if your baby is measuring on the small side with a high heart rate. At my nt scan at 12w3d, baby was measuring 7cm (70mm) with a heart rate of 152. I believe the hb should start slowing down in the 12th week. 



timeforababy said:


> dan-o: ouch. migraines are the worst!
> 
> sportysgirl : you will be well looked after whatever you choose and decide. I know the Harmony is expensive so the cost may be a prohibitive factor. But the medics will want to support you in your decision and give you the best care possible. Take your time and don't feel rushed!
> 
> Khatif- hope you're better and what a lovely scan.
> 
> as for me, I am so proud, I almost managed a full day of work (first time in weeks!!) . I'm really hoping this bloom thing happens soon as I have a lot to do and hand over in the next few months!!
> 
> Hope everyone else is well.

Congratulations!! What is blooming?



heaveneats said:


> Sportsy - i'm so sorry you are going through this, like others have said it may all turn out to be fine, sometimes those tests arent always as accurate as they can be.
> 
> Jrepp - i'm sorry you are going through this, i know in Canada they laws are a bit more strict, my job would have to accommodate for me to go to appointments and such, as well if i was working in a dangerous environment or one that require physical strains i would have to be put in another department. fortunately i sit at a desk all day so unless there is bed rest needed then i will be stuck here until baby is born. Can your doctor not write a detailed note explaining how he/she feels you should not be doing certain things in your job? i can't see how they can make you lose you job over this - i think here the labor boards would go after the company

Our laws here are very similar....my job just doesn't seem to be following along. The doctor has written a note, two of them actually, which have been forwarded off to hr. This whole situation seems really wrong.



cdex67 said:


> So...I guess even though I'm not really religious I could use some prayers to whoever your higher power is and sportysgirl, I understand what you're going through.
> 
> I had my second blood draw for the neural tube defect screening. The midwife called this afternoon and said that the baby is at a high risk for spina bifida. The risk is 1:71, which I know means there's also a 70:71 chance that nothing is wrong...but I'm scared. I have spina bifida...but it's minor and it wasn't even diagnosed until I was 21 years old. If that's what my baby has then I will be thrilled...but there's also the possibility of paralysis which scares the hell out of me.
> 
> I am waiting for a call from the high risk doctors at a hospital about an hour from here. They will do my anomaly scan and consultation instead of my midwives office. It will be as soon as possible. The plus side is we get to find out the sex early.

Do you know which kind of spina bifida it is? I was born with spina bifida occulta which hadn't really impacted my life. We didn't find out about it until I was in my late 20s



Bubbles1088 said:


> cdex, I'm sorry to hear that. I hope for the best for you! :hugs: You too, sportysgirl. I can't imagine what you guys are having to deal with.
> 
> My DH took this this morning. Just ignore my face and wet hair lol. 14+6 bump. :)

Cute pic!


----------



## Medzi

How exciting ssrme!!


----------



## cdex67

Jrepp I have spina bifida occulta as well. It wasn't diagnosed until I was 22. But...they don't know yet. Thats why they're sending me for a consult and level 2 ultrasound with the high risk people at a different hospital. That way they can determine the severity and we can prepare however we need to.


----------



## Jrepp

cdex67 said:


> Jrepp I have spina bifida occulta as well. It wasn't diagnosed until I was 22. But...they don't know yet. Thats why they're sending me for a consult and level 2 ultrasound with the high risk people at a different hospital. That way they can determine the severity and we can prepare however we need to.

How did they find out?


----------



## babyvaughan

My scan went good I was bummed because he didn't take his time it was like a minute long but baby was good, heartbeat strong! Wouldn't tell us the gender because he said more early guesses the more he is wrong! I have my gender scan at a private place in 12 days looking forward to someone letting me look at my baby for more than a few seconds!


----------



## Khatif

Cdex, I am sorry that you have to go through this. I am paying for you too. I hope your results are affected by your own body and the baby is healthy. Keep us updated! 

Timeforababy, what good for you! I still wasn't able to make any normal day and I am not even working. Well done girl!

Jrepp, I am sorry that they make it so difficult for you! Is there any way that you can "win" this?
I was 13+1 yesterday but my size the baby was one or two day behind. I don't worry about it since at the last echo it was 4 days ahead. According to the midwife the hb is fine too.

Ah ladies what cute bumps you have! I am jealous :)


----------



## babyvaughan

Cdex, thinking of you! I too hope its nothing and that baby is healthy as can be! I'm glad we a have each other to get through these tough spots!


----------



## Keyval

Anyone not feeling definate movement on baby number 2 . I cant 100% say I felt baby because it was probably just gas and I'm getting anxious now. Heres my baby bump from yesterday 

https://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/w424/keyval/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-01/IMG_20150119_115520.jpg


----------



## sportysgirl

cdex67 said:


> So...I guess even though I'm not really religious I could use some prayers to whoever your higher power is and sportysgirl, I understand what you're going through.
> 
> I had my second blood draw for the neural tube defect screening. The midwife called this afternoon and said that the baby is at a high risk for spina bifida. The risk is 1:71, which I know means there's also a 70:71 chance that nothing is wrong...but I'm scared. I have spina bifida...but it's minor and it wasn't even diagnosed until I was 21 years old. If that's what my baby has then I will be thrilled...but there's also the possibility of paralysis which scares the hell out of me.
> 
> I am waiting for a call from the high risk doctors at a hospital about an hour from here. They will do my anomaly scan and consultation instead of my midwives office. It will be as soon as possible. The plus side is we get to find out the sex early.

I hope you are ok. Its hard to go through this especially when it clouds what should be a happy and exciting time. Hope you get your next appointment soon and they can give you some answers.
Am here if you want/need to talk. 
Am thinking of you and will be praying.


----------



## cdex67

Jrepp said:


> cdex67 said:
> 
> 
> Jrepp I have spina bifida occulta as well. It wasn't diagnosed until I was 22. But...they don't know yet. Thats why they're sending me for a consult and level 2 ultrasound with the high risk people at a different hospital. That way they can determine the severity and we can prepare however we need to.
> 
> How did they find out?Click to expand...

With me? I had a back injury and they did x rays on my spine and found that. I was diagnosed with fibromyalgia at the same time.


Thank you all so much for your prayers. I will keep you updated.


----------



## dan-o

Oh cdex hun, I'm so sorry you have this worry about your blood test results :hugs: 

Keep us updated sweetie, do you know when your detailed scan is? 

:hug:


----------



## MrsB11

Wow, I've missed so much!

15 weeks today & I've booked a private gender scan for 3rd February, I'll find out if I'm on team pink or blue.

Who els will be finding out?

X


----------



## babytots

Wow you ladies can talk this thread moves fast! 

Sportysgirl so sorry about your nt results such a hard descision to make as to which way to go forward. I would probably opt for the blood test if you can afford it. I hope you are able to come to a decision.

Khatif lovely scan pic hun.

Cdex so sorry that your results have come back high risk for spina bifida hopefully baby will be ok and if not then I hope the spina bifida is mild and causes him/her no problems.

Dan-o :hi: I feel you on the migraines I had one Saturday my worst in a long time pain was so bad it made me sick :( 

Livvy love the bump progression pics need to start mine keep meaning to do it but forget. (You'd think as a photographer it would be the first thing I would do lol).

srrme fab that you have found a midwife that you are going to see throughout your pregnancy and labour. Wish we could do that here. Our antenatal care is covered by a group of midwifes and our care during labour by a group of others so usually I see someone different each time.

Bubbles cute bump pic :)

Babyvaughn my scan was like that too she measured baby, did the nt measurement and then let me have a quick glimpse and that was that. I presumed she would check baby over given my history but she didn't. They were quite busy in the scanning department so probably why. How exciting that you will find out the gender soon though. I have a gender scan booked for the 10th feb. Seems so far away.

Keyval I'm on my 5th baby (although my 6th pregnancy to reach this far) and no movements yet. I have an anterior placenta though so like my youngest I won't feel movement for a while. With my girls and eldest boy I was feeling definate flutters/small tapping at this stage. Anxious to feel him/her move as I know it will reassure me once I do. Lovely bump hun.

MrsB11 not long to go. I shall be finding out with this one would love a surprise but practically it will be better to find out so a) we can swap and redecorate bedrooms depending on gender and b) give our youngest daughter time to process if it is a boy (she cried when we found out our youngest was a boy as she hoped for a sister). Plus I'm too impatient and want to buy gender specific items rather then boring neutrals.

Anyone else still suffering with morning sickness? At 10 weeks mine eased and then came back a week ago. It's nowhere near as bad as it was where I was puking often but it would be nice to wake up one day and not be retching and be able to eat without trying to force my food to stay down. X


----------



## MamaBee413

Hello, everyone. I feel like I've been gone for ages. I just spent some time catching up. It is lovely to see all of the scan pictures and hear about baby movements!
cdex & sportysgirl, prayers over your little ones. sportysgirl, my doctor told me that if the NT scan and bloodwork showed a higher risk, the Harmony test would be covered by insurance. Have you contacted your provider to see if that is the case for you?
We are trucking along here. Our results came back from Harmony, and everything looks great! They told us the gender, but we are holding out on announcing until after the anatomy scan. 
My sister-in-law had her baby boy yesterday morning. I went and snuggled with him a little last night and now really can't wait for our baby to get here! There is still so much to do before then, so I'm thankful for the time we do have left. He came so quick. She progressed from 3cm to complete in like 30 minutes. Everyone is doing well and we are so happy to have a nephew now!
I had some awful pain yesterday morning and woke up to a shrunken bump (what I think might be a peptic ulcer - it has been recurrent but never as bad as yesterday) and so I checked heartbeat with my doppler. It was steady and strong and then for fun, I quickly moved the wand to the other side and found another strong heartbeat just slightly faster. Is it possible baby moved that quickly (hence the raise in number) or could it be an echo or could there be another they haven't found yet? I'm sure I'm thinking way too much about it!


----------



## jbk

MrsB11 said:


> Wow, I've missed so much!
> 
> 15 weeks today & I've booked a private gender scan for 3rd February, I'll find out if I'm on team pink or blue.
> 
> Who els will be finding out?
> 
> X

I am going this weekend to see if we can see anything :happydance: they said if not I could come back in a week or two at no extra charge.


----------



## Bubbles1088

MrsB11 said:


> Wow, I've missed so much!
> 
> 15 weeks today & I've booked a private gender scan for 3rd February, I'll find out if I'm on team pink or blue.
> 
> Who els will be finding out?
> 
> X

We are finding out, just not sure on the date yet. Hopefully sooner rather than later! We are so anxious to know!

Mamabee, so glad everything came back good for your test! Oh man I wouldn't be able to keep the gender a secret. Props to you for that!

Thank you, babytots! The bump is cute, but my DH caught me with the silliest face! :dohh:


----------



## LuvallmyH

Just heard from the genetic counselor. All our testing came back perfect. It also confirms he is a boy. I am so relieved!
Keyval I am not really feeling any movement, but I do know I have an anterior placenta again.
15w bump


My thoughts are with everyone waiting on test results.... it's so stressful :hugs:


----------



## cdex67

dan-o said:


> Oh cdex hun, I'm so sorry you have this worry about your blood test results :hugs:
> 
> Keep us updated sweetie, do you know when your detailed scan is?
> 
> :hug:

Not yet, I'm waiting for the hospital to call to schedule, which they said should be today so I will let you know as soon as I find out :)


----------



## jbk

I am thinking about all you ladies having to have the extra tests done. I am hoping all goes well. I can't imagine how you guys feel and the stress this adds. Just remember these tests aren't super accurate. My friends amnio said her daughter had turners syndrome and she is a happy, healthy, growing girl!


----------



## dan-o

Srrme glad the appt went well, always much nicer to see someone who is less clinical I bet. Roll on next friday and your gender reveal!!!

Keyval, cute bump! I didnt feel DS2 until a bit later as he had an anterior placenta. Even much later on I would miss movements as it acted like a big cushion on the front lol!

Bubbles, lovely bump too! Aww :)

Jrepp and cdex, cant believe you both have SB but it was missed until your 20's! :hugs:

babyvaughan, sorry your scan was so short, but fab news it went well. Hopefully your next one is a bit more relaxed.

Happy 15w Mrsb! Look forward to your gender reveal! I'm deffo finding out!!!

Yay babytots, glad you joined! Sorry you also had a migraine, I was sick with mine too, yuck! I've had some waves of nausea again, here and there and will be sick if I over eat
(ie. whole jar pickles = sick 3 times in half an hour :sick: :haha:) 
Hope you get a break from it soon! :hugs:

Mamabee, I bet it was the cord or an echo like you say :) Great news your harmony came back good. Yay for your new nephew, how sweet. My labours were a bit like that, 5cm-fully really quick.

JBK good luck for your scan, hope you get to find out!!

Fab news luvallmy! I reckon I'm team blue too, but I will have to wait a few more weeks to find out! Your bump has definitely rebounded after your poorly week! Gorgeous!


----------



## Medzi

Keyval no definite movement here yet either... I have an anterior placenta ao might be a bit yet. 

Mamabee hello! Can't wait to hear your gender and if your game was right for you!


----------



## MamaBee413

Thank you all, it is so good to be back on. I have an anterior placenta as well, and haven't felt much. I'm hesitant to say what I've even felt is baby (but deep down I believe it is). I'm so behind with this pregnancy. I haven't even told my aunts and uncles yet. I hope to get the announcements ordered today or tomorrow and mailed out this week. Then I can post to Facebook. I kind of like having my little secret still though :) Is that wrong?


----------



## sportysgirl

Dan o can you change my due date to 23rd please xx


----------



## Keyval

Wow everyone has an anterior Placenta Haha. The position of mine has never come up with either of my pragnancies so it's either not anterior or they just done bother saying in my hospital ha


----------



## dan-o

I don't think I have an anterior placenta this time, been feeling this little one gently swishing about since a few days before my 12w scan! I get little pops now as well!


----------



## hollyw79

My placenta is posterior this time :happydance: my last two pregnancies it was anterior so I welcome the change! I'm prettttttty sure I've felt the TINIEST of tiny flutters :cloud9:


----------



## Jrepp

Well, there is pretty much nothing that can be done to save my current position unless the principal decides to hold it for me. I'm beyond frustrated right now and feel like I am getting screwed out of my position. The union said that the only thing I can do is search for a similar position within another school, apply and be hired...... 

There have been several all out brawls today with the kids and I am cramping so badly even though I didn't get involved physically. I can't continue to do this. I'm meeting with the principal tomorrow to tell him I am going on leave asap and see if he will hold my position with a temporary employee. It's not like I'm being paid anyways.


----------



## lucy1

Impulse private gender scan purchase - 4th February!

Couldn't help myself


----------



## timeforababy

jrepp - I'm so sorry to hear that. And I'm so annoyed that your union won't help and there are no laws to protect you. That is so frustrating!

keyval - i haven't felt anything yet, this is my first so I'm guessing I will feel baby later?

mamabee - no, I haven't done a whole facebook announcement thing yet, I am perfectly happy being pregnant on my own. I have been trying for so long, no one is expecting a big surprise!

cdex - so sorry to hear about your tests, I hope it will all be clear in the next one.

luvallmyH - great news!

so today, I definitely feel more energy (finally!!). Very happy, we've booked some weekends away to visit some friends before baby changes it all and my parents MAY be visiting for a long weekend as part of another trip. It might change yet (my dad is almost 70 so it's always a bit difficult). 

I definitely have a bump now (not really belly fat anymore) so waiting to see if anyone at work whom I haven't told will be the first to ask!


----------



## sportysgirl

:happydance:Just heard babies heartbeat on the doppler for the first time!


----------



## Bubbles1088

I'm so sorry to hear that, Jrepp. Sounds like you'd be better off somewhere else anyway if they are going to treat you that way.

I will join the anterior placenta club! Haha. I honestly don't know if what I've felt has been flutters or gas. I know some has been gas, trust me...I am so gassy! But trying to keep in mind AP makes it harder to feel the baby early on. Hoping to really feel it soon though!

Can't wait to find out all of your genders! We are all getting so close! :happydance:


----------



## Medzi

So sorry for what you are going through jrepp :(


----------



## Jrepp

Thanks ladies. I sent an email to hr stating that I feel like I'm being forced to choose between job security for next year and my babies health. I did ask regardless what I need to do to start my leave of absence as the classroom is becoming increasingly dangerous. I will meet with the principal tomorrow about my leave but I plan to have my last day on Friday. No response yet.


----------



## Rach87

sportys glad you heard the heartbeat! how wonderful. :thumbup:

jrepp I hope things turn out well for you. :hugs:

as for me. feeling pretty good and starting to get a wittle bump! :happydance: :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







comp1.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Rach87

oh and Dan-o would you be able to change my due date from the 2nd to the 12th. its been like that for a while, I was waiting to have you change it in case it changed again so you wouldn't have to do it twice. but looks like the 12th is sticking. thanks :)


----------



## Medzi

Dan-o if you're updating appointments I have some coming up:
Feb 6 - anatomy ultrasound
Feb 10 - obgyn
March 9 - high risk clinic 

I had an appointment this morning and they added a small dose of medication to what I was already on for my blood pressure. I was talking 60mg in the morning but now it will be 20mg in the mornjng and 60mg at night in addition to my prenatal, extra vitamin D, low dose aspirin, and diclectin bc I'm still getting sick. They also had me download an app that I can use to track my bp and send them the log and graphs each week. So at least I'm being watched close. If bp keeps going up, they said they will be scheduling frequent labs so they can watch for pre-e. This isn't new to me, as this happened with my first pregnancy at around 30 weeks.


----------



## Medzi

Cute bump Rach!


----------



## Livvy

Rach you are tiny!! You are going to look adorable in a few months!!


----------



## Livvy

Jrepp I am so sorry about your job. :/ I want to quit my job (trauma nurse) as it is extremely stressful, but my husband's in school so unless I come up with some other way to make money from home it can't happen for a while.


----------



## Jrepp

I completely know what you mean Livy. I'm so scared going down to one income, but my husband says that we were only on one income when we got married and he was paid a whole lot less. I'm looking for something I can do online so I can stay in bed most days. (Me+motion = not a good combo) It will all work out in the end. Have you gotten restrictions from your doc yet? Maybe they can put you on a desk position. 

Rach your bump is so cute!

Here is my week 5 vs week 13 bump. No wonder the kids at work call me fat!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Khatif

Jrepp I am so sorry about your job. Can you stay at home just to enjoy your pregnancy? You may have to try let it go a bit to get less stressed about it but I guess is it very difficult.
You look gorgeous. What a cute bump!

Rach, you are so tiny, you will be so pretty.


----------



## dan-o

Rach cute tiny bump! I can deffo see the difference, I'm carrying high as well :flower: 

Jrepp, aww lovely little bump <3 sorry about your job nightmares hun :(

Will update dates etc in a bit :)


----------



## dan-o

Sportysgirl, yay for hb on the doppler!! Magical sound <3

Medzi, sounds like they are looking after you well, hopefully you'll coast along now with a manageable BP :) 

Glad you are feeling better timeforababy! Great idea to do some visiting trips, how fun!


----------



## Tasha

Cute bump Rach.

Medzi, I'm glad they are keeping a close eye on you.

Wow jrepp, you've grown loads in eight weeks. Lovely.


Glad you heard the hb sportysgirl.

My NT scan results came back, low risk at 1 in 7300 so that's good but my PAPP-A results came back low. Mine is on the 5th percentile (0.4) and that has an increased risk of certwin things (won't write what here as don't want to freak anyone who may have it but not chromosomal more placenta based stuff), it's not good with my history.


----------



## MamaBee413

Jrepp, thinking about you today while you talk with your principal. Hopefully, they will consider holding your position or at the very least giving you a good reference for when you are ready to come back. Your husband sounds very supportive!

Medzi, how great that they are monitoring you that closely. It must be a relief to know they will catch any problems in time. 

Tasha, what bittersweet news. Praying that things stay well and it doesn't cause any further complications. :hugs:

Sportysgirl, I LOVE hearing the heartbeat. It is such a wonderful sound each time and there is nothing like that first!

Your bumps are all so cute. Mine has shrunk in the last week :( Hopefully, it will come back fierce! I think I finally got an announcement together last night since I fumbled the Christmas cards. I couldn't decide between two so I'm thinking double sided card. I want to add a picture where my husband and I hold letters and the belly is the 'O'. So it would read LOVE, JOY, 2015 but I don't know that I'm round enough for that yet.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Cute bump, Jrepp! Hope all goes well for you on the job front.

Tasha, glad to hear you are low risk for chromosomal abnormalities. I do hope that all stays well for you. Thinking of you. <3

I get my blood and NT results today. Also get to hear Squirmy's heartbeat again. Hoping all is well!


----------



## Tasha

That will be cute Mama.

I hope it goes well Bubbles x


----------



## Livvy

We had a nurse who had placenta previa so she was put on light duty (didn't actually have patients), but all the other pregnant nurses are expected to pull their weight. They won't give us flu patients or some forms of isolation patients, but we can still have very mean ones (who I sometimes am afraid will hit me) and very heavy ones which require a lot of lifting.


----------



## timeforababy

oh poo.

midwife today. all is well, baby heartbeat nice and strong. bp ok.

except lots and lots of glucose in urine. so much that she books me for a modified glucose tolerance test on monday :(

She said, she would be surprised if it wasn't GD and i'm only 16 weeks :(


----------



## Livvy

Sorry for the results, Tasha. Praying everything will be just fine with your LO. :hugs:

My SIL has a 9 month old baby with oral-digital-facial syndrome, which in her basically just presented as a very deformed tougue and 6 toes on each foot. Her tougue occluded her airway when she's asleep so she has a trach (which hopefully isn't permanent), she's on a ventilator at night and she has a feeding tube in her belly. Her parents are amazing with how they've dealt with all her challenges, and she is just the cutest sweetest thing with the most personality you can imagine. :) she's a fighter for sure. I dreamed we had a blonde version of her with similar medical needs, and realized I would love a baby like that just the same as a "normal" one. 

So there are things like that that run in my husband's family and I guess put us at slightly higher risk. His SIL is also a carrier for cystic fibrosis, which means he has a 50% chance of being one as well, so I got tested early on and I'm not a carrier, which is a huge relief!


----------



## Livvy

Timeforababy, I know it's hard to swallow now but it's great they're catching it early on and will be able to monitor you and baby closely! From my short experience in the maternity nursing field, lots of women get GD and have healthy pregnancies. :flower:


----------



## timeforababy

Livvy said:


> Timeforababy, I know it's hard to swallow now but it's great they're catching it early on and will be able to monitor you and baby closely! From my short experience in the maternity nursing field, lots of women get GD and have healthy pregnancies. :flower:

Thank you for the support. sorry, I shouldn't really complain. I've had it very very easy compared to so many on this thread and all my tests have been great so far.

And all of the other women with worrying test results etc, have coped very well. 

Anyways, nothing more to do until Monday now.


----------



## Livvy

I'm not trying to downplay it because it is one more thing in pregnancy that you have to worry about now (as if you needed more!). I have very low blood sugar normally and being pregnant has made it worse. If I don't eat every few hours I get very shaky and dizzy. Like you said though, it's nothing compared to what some of our other moms are going through! So glad we can all support each other!


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

sportysgirl- I had the Panorama test done, similiar to Harmony. Thinking of you and sending you big :hugs:


----------



## babyvaughan

At my last scan I saw the placenta it was low and before the baby he kinda mubbled something about being low but probably okay. I'm assuming it means I have an anterior placenta? If I'm already having a c section is there any other concerns with this!?


----------



## Harley Quinn

Timeforababy, I had GD in my last pregnancy and am already testing my blood sugar this time around. They sent me for a fasting glucose test (so just the first blood draw to check fasting sugar levels, nothing with the sugary drink or anything) and I did pass, but the doctor said that if it had been the actual GD screening then I would have failed. I guess that test has more strict standards. 

So I've been there and am already kind of there again at 15 weeks! My GD was admittedly very mild - was able to control it just by altering my diet. But if you ever have any questions I'd love to share what knowledge/experience I have. :) I honestly did not find it to be too much of a hassle and as actually kind of pleased to have an excuse to eat healthy. Heh. I was a bit worried about delivering a monster-sized baby, but he ended up being pretty normal at 8 lb 4 oz (at 39+1). My first baby was bigger and I didn't have GD with him!


----------



## Tasha

Thanks girls.

Ttc, never think you shouldn't complain, firstly you really weren't and secondly that means we should all never complain about anything as there is always someone worse off, someone who has been through more. No this is thread is about being there for one another, the highs, the lows and anything in between. GD is manageable and remember that diagnosed makes it much easier to control, therefore safer for you and baby :hugs:

Babyvaughan, I had a good chat about placenta position to the sonographer at my 13 week scan. Mine is fundal (right at the top). She said that really you can only start to think about position at the anomaly scan because they tend to move up (obviously mine can't) as your uterus stretches, so even if was low and anterior it might not be when you have your anomaly scan. Even if it stayed in the same place it depends how low etc x


----------



## Bubbles1088

Just had my appt. Heart rate was 141. Blood tests were good. They haven't received my blood results from the NT yet and will check them, but they assume if they haven't called me about them that all is well.

Dan-o, if you will add some appts for me: Feb. 5th trans vaginal ultrasound to check cervix length, and anatomy scan on Feb. 26th! :D


----------



## Rach87

My placenta is partially covering my cervix as of last week, but like tasha said my dr told me as the uterus grows it should move up and put of the way. Theyll be checking it at my anatomy/gender scan, which is in 26 days!!!! Eeeek cant wait! Ive been looking online trying to get an idea of what we want for our registry, we plan on doing that after we find out if were having a little bow or bowtie. We found a stroller travel system at buy buy baby we both love. Probably getting that in the next couple weeks. I cant wait to have baby stuff in the house to make it more real! 
Hope everyone is doing well. Here is southeast michigan were having a winter Wonderland of a day.


----------



## sammynashley

Tasha, I hope everything carries on as well as can be for you! Can the results not be talked through with your consultant?

Timeforababy, I had GD with my first pregnancy it was diet controlled and I found it pretty easy to control they just keep more of an eye on you if you have it. I've gotta have a GTT at 28 weeks because of previous history.

Babyvaughan, I wouldn't worry too much about placenta until later on in pregnancy, I had a low lying placenta with both of mine and they both moved up just enough for my csections to go smoothly.

Afm- had the midwife today first time since my booking in appointment at 5weeks, babies heartbeat was gd so was blood pressure, was told she couldn't do anything regarding my SPD so gotta be in pain I guess :( 

The midwife told me I won't get my date until abt 36-38 for my section and then I'll be given a two week window.. This worries me a little as I now can't plan my maternity leave plus I'm having to find childcare for the children with the MIL so it also impacts her getting time off and I have to ask for leave from school for my son as MIL lives an hour away so now I'm panicking about everything :(


Dan-o could you put a new appointment up for the midwife for the 4th of March please!


----------



## heaveneats

Tasha sorry your having a rough time again :( we are all here for you, i will say some prayers, i'm sure everything will be okay!


i finally got my doppler 2 days ago :) i was really happy to have it because i ended up with a horrible migraine and hoped the tylenol would not affect baby, sure enough i found it my first few times :) but boy does he/she move i'll find it for one second then i hear a loud pop and its gone


----------



## BeautifulRose

I'm almost 17 weeks and still have severe nausea :( :( I was the same way with DD , threw up everyday until delivery .. I think I'm allergic to preganacy


----------



## Rach87

Beautifulrose sorry to hear that. Thats gotta be tough. Has your dr given you anything that helps? Zofran has helped me in the past with nausea. Also I take unisom otc 1/2 tablet at night to sleep, but my dr said it also helps with MS. Not sure if im just one of the lucky ones or if its the unisom but I havent had any nausea or sickness.


----------



## timeforababy

Thank you Tasha, Harley Quinn, sammyashley

I went and bought a pushchair (2nd hand) to cheer myself up. Then I can't figure out how to fold it down or pull it up. Hubby has to help. tee hee hee.
We have a lot now, so I'm very chilled about the whole thing.

Nothing more I can do about Monday. Thank you everyone!


----------



## Medzi

Thanks ladies :hugs:

Tasha, I hope everything turns out ok.. sorry you got that result back.

Timeforbaby try not to worry - I know loads of people who had had GD. Hopefully you don't though and won't have to deal with it! I'll be thinking of you Monday!

Rose - I'm still sick over here too :( I have good days and bad but I'm still on meds. This morning I was so sick before I even ate anything and it was just acidic foam that came up - it burned so bad. Ugh I feel you lady! I must be allergic too - I was sick the whole time with my first. I bought this tea though that I am finding helps with queasiness - it is by Earth Mama Angel Baby and it is called Morning Wellness Tea. It is ginger and mint and I don't like ginger, but I surprisingly really enjoy this tea.

Wow - onion baby today!!


----------



## MKHewson

I need to know I am not alone....and I am sorry this is TMI

anyone else having issues poopin ....im skipping days ...im dying


----------



## MamaBee413

MKHewson said:


> I need to know I am not alone....and I am sorry this is TMI
> 
> anyone else having issues poopin ....im skipping days ...im dying

I go from one end (skipping days) to the other (looseness) with some normal in between. I have found salads tend to help get things moving. Hopefully that isn't gross to read :haha:


----------



## TonyaG

I was really enjoying only going once a day, but now I'm back to normal...I hate going at work!


----------



## Bubbles1088

MamaBee413 said:


> MKHewson said:
> 
> 
> I need to know I am not alone....and I am sorry this is TMI
> 
> anyone else having issues poopin ....im skipping days ...im dying
> 
> I go from one end (skipping days) to the other (looseness) with some normal in between. I have found salads tend to help get things moving. Hopefully that isn't gross to read :haha:Click to expand...

I'm the same as MamaBee. Some days I don't go, some days I go twice and it's loose, some days are normal. Hormones! Woo!


----------



## MKHewson

Bubbles1088 said:


> MamaBee413 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MKHewson said:
> 
> 
> I need to know I am not alone....and I am sorry this is TMI
> 
> anyone else having issues poopin ....im skipping days ...im dying
> 
> I go from one end (skipping days) to the other (looseness) with some normal in between. I have found salads tend to help get things moving. Hopefully that isn't gross to read :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm the same as MamaBee. Some days I don't go, some days I go twice and it's loose, some days are normal. Hormones! Woo!Click to expand...

It's the skip days that killing me lol. Hmm maybe I'll try more salad


----------



## Jrepp

I've definiteky been having issues in the #2 department. I go every 4-6 days! Doc said more fiber and colace to help, but let's be honest I can't keep much down anyways


----------



## hollyw79

Yes, colace helps.. You can take it regularly if you need to! And gosh knows I do :haha:


----------



## hollyw79

Supposedly kiwi is great as well.. In addition to good old fashioned prunes :thumbup:


----------



## Medzi

I was at first but now back to normal - I started eating a lot more fibre and it did the trick for me, luckily! Raisin bran and prunes :haha:


----------



## Rach87

Medzi happy 17 weeks! crazy how fast its flying by! your little puffin is already an onion :haha:

greek yogurt with fruit in the morning with a half cup coffee seems to help things move along. I noticed the days I don't have that im stopped up. also lots of water.


----------



## Medzi

Thanks Rach! :flower:


----------



## Tasha

These tickers are insane. The onions I see are smaller than both a navel orange and an avocado!


----------



## Medzi

Haha we can get some pretty large yellow onions here which are probably the same size as a naval orange. But bigger than avocado. Looks like next week is a sweet potato, so that must be more about length... But yeah I don't agree with many of the weeks! Dh asks me "how big is Puffin in fruit?"


----------



## Tasha

Ours are tiny. Me and my kids go and look every week at the supermarket, it helps them to visualise the size but we can never buy that weeks particular fruit as Kaysie (six year old) says it feels like we are eating her baby :haha:


----------



## Jrepp

Tasha - I agree with you! One lady that I follow on Wordpress would buy the fruit/veggie each week and make a meal out of it. I couldn't do that!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Funny you guys mention this lol. DH and I went to the store yesterday and the first thing we saw were naval oranges. I ran over and picked one up and said to him "This is our baby this week!". He said it looked small lol I was like it's big compared to the sizes it has been!


----------



## Medzi

Too funny! I think I can avoid onion this week. Though our son eats so much avocado bc he loves it so coukdnt avoid it last week :haha:


----------



## MamaBee413

Too funny about eating the babies! :haha:

I wish that I had taken a picture with each piece of food along the way. I think that would've been a neat way to document things. Perhaps I can work something out in editing. Either way, I have not taken near enough pictures this time (nor did I last time).


----------



## Babygirl3289

Hi all! Hope everyone is doing well. 

I honestly don't think Tylenol is bad for baby as long as its not exceeding the limit.
People take antidepressants and their babies are fine (although could be at risk for cleft palate and lip but its a small chance.) 

I have my OB appointment tomorrow! Just a check up but I am going to ask about the subchorionic hematoma and if I will get to take a look sooner than 20 weeks to see if its resolving! I am also going to ask when my gender scan/anatomy scan is ! I'm excited :) 

All you guys are 14-15 weeks along! I'm so jealous!


----------



## Babygirl3289

How often is too much to use the Doppler ? I mean is once a day too much? I don't use it once a day but I have used it a couple days in a row


----------



## Jrepp

Baby girl, I'm only a few days ahead of you. I try to use the Doppler every other day or so. I don't I think its really bad, but why risk it. I know there was an article on facebook the other day about saying no to doppler use and keepsake ultrasounds. I would think that it's probably fine though.

AFM: high risk Ob appointment went well. I got a break from bi-monthly appointments and go back for a blood draw at 16 weeks which will probably be February 16th and I go back to the high risk Ob on February 19th. My anatomy scan is scheduled for March 12th.

Question for you all - what happens at your Ob appointmnts? I am not sure what I should be expecting, but it doesn't seem like they do much besides talk to me about puking.


----------



## lucy1

Babygirl3289 said:


> How often is too much to use the Doppler ? I mean is once a day too much? I don't use it once a day but I have used it a couple days in a row

I use mine once sometimes twice a day but only for literally a few minutes a time. I know where baby hangs out so takes seconds to find. Never bother waiting for the hb to register fully just listen then I'm happy. I personally don't think that's excessive :)


----------



## Babygirl3289

I have heard a Doppler is way less risky or whatever you want to say , than an ultrasound. I know people like my friend who has to get an ultrasound every 6 weeks so I don't think they have real for sure knowledge on if it truly does effect the baby


----------



## Medzi

Babygirl good luck at your appointment!

Jrepp at mine they ask how things are going and we discuss concerns, check blood pressure, feel my tummy and will measure it, listen to my heart and listen with a doppler to baby. Also check my weight and at mine I do a pee sample and use a dipstick which picks up protein (not sure if everyone at my clinic even does that, but I do bc of kidney disease). That's pretty much it here!


----------



## Babygirl3289

Thank you Medzi!

Ya at my appointments so far I have to do urine samples every time to check for glucose, protein, etc and to check for a urinary tract infection. 

They also check my blood pressure and my weight and talk about any concerns I have or anything. I haven't heard the heartbeat at the doctors office yet, but I will tomorrow.


----------



## Jrepp

Thank you for letting me know. My appointments have been a blood pressure check, weight check and then a 15-20 minute discussion about symptoms followed by a quick listen for baby's heart rate. They haven't once measured anything or checked my urine, which I thought was pretty standard


----------



## LuvallmyH

What is everyone's opinion on deli meat? I have had a total of 3 turkey sandwiches so far and feel so guilty. I didn't really eat it with my other kids. I'm just craving it bad this time.


----------



## Keyval

I eat deli meat all the time and did with last pregnancy ha . Didn't know you couldn't TBH ha.


----------



## timeforababy

LuvallmyH said:


> What is everyone's opinion on deli meat? I have had a total of 3 turkey sandwiches so far and feel so guilty. I didn't really eat it with my other kids. I'm just craving it bad this time.

I've pretty much eaten everything so far. I've had sushi (not tuna) and medium rare steak, brie (pasteurised), salami, prosciutto and not felt guilty or bad. But I have a cast iron stomach anyways before pregnancy and always make sure the food is from a reliable source :)


----------



## Medzi

I've been craving deli sandwiches and have had some too - had one yesterday.


----------



## Babygirl3289

Can't you have soft cheese if it IS pasturized?


----------



## babyvaughan

My bump has finally surfaced :) its sma but its there lol


----------



## Srrme

Is anyone on progesterone injections?

I was on them during my last 2 pregnancies, and have decided to go on them again this pregnancy. I would hate myself if I had another premature baby because I chose not to go with them again (I was originally leaning towards not doing them this time, but after reading more into it I changed my mind). I'm waiting for my Midwife to call me with my blood results, then we're going to make an appointment with an OB so he can prescribe me them. I am not looking forward to being poked in the hip every week again. :lol:


----------



## Medzi

Babygirl3289 said:


> Can't you have soft cheese if it IS pasturized?

I think so!


----------



## babyvaughan

I have had two cold sandwiches so far I couldn't risk and I felt guilt too! My mom said with all four of us she eat them everyday! I try not to but so tempting!


----------



## Jrepp

LuvallmyH said:


> What is everyone's opinion on deli meat? I have had a total of 3 turkey sandwiches so far and feel so guilty. I didn't really eat it with my other kids. I'm just craving it bad this time.

So glad you asked this! I had a roast beef sandwich at Christmas and felt so guilty.....but it tasted so good. I make sure to get the deli meat from the actual deli and not the Oscar Meyer refrigerator stuff. My future SIL works at a grocery store and said that the actual deli meat is kept to a higher standard than the prepackaged stuff. 



Srrme said:


> Is anyone on progesterone injections?
> 
> I was on them during my last 2 pregnancies, and have decided to go on them again this pregnancy. I would hate myself if I had another premature baby because I chose not to go with them again (I was originally leaning towards not doing them this time, but after reading more into it I changed my mind). I'm waiting for my Midwife to call me with my blood results, then we're going to make an appointment with an OB so he can prescribe me them. I am not looking forward to being poked in the hip every week again. :lol:

I was on the vaginal suppository, not the injections. Do you naturally have low progesterone after the placenta takes over?


----------



## Babygirl3289

I heard the actual meats from the deli are the ones you need to worry about?


----------



## Tasha

I'm on progesterone suppositories until 34 weeks Hun.


----------



## Srrme

Jrepp said:


> LuvallmyH said:
> 
> 
> What is everyone's opinion on deli meat? I have had a total of 3 turkey sandwiches so far and feel so guilty. I didn't really eat it with my other kids. I'm just craving it bad this time.
> 
> So glad you asked this! I had a roast beef sandwich at Christmas and felt so guilty.....but it tasted so good. I make sure to get the deli meat from the actual deli and not the Oscar Meyer refrigerator stuff. My future SIL works at a grocery store and said that the actual deli meat is kept to a higher standard than the prepackaged stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> Srrme said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone on progesterone injections?
> 
> I was on them during my last 2 pregnancies, and have decided to go on them again this pregnancy. I would hate myself if I had another premature baby because I chose not to go with them again (I was originally leaning towards not doing them this time, but after reading more into it I changed my mind). I'm waiting for my Midwife to call me with my blood results, then we're going to make an appointment with an OB so he can prescribe me them. I am not looking forward to being poked in the hip every week again. :lol:Click to expand...
> 
> I was on the vaginal suppository, not the injections. Do you naturally have low progesterone after the placenta takes over?Click to expand...

No, my progesterone levels are actually fine (my Midwife just called me with the resultas!). The injections are just given as a precaution, and since my last pregnancy was carried to term on them, we're hopeful this one will too.


----------



## Jrepp

So you don't need the injections?

I went ahead and submitted my leave request. They can't hold my position as they need someone in the classroom, but I am first runner up for any positions that open up next year if I choose to apply. I just wrote a letter to the parents explaining what was going on. What do you think?

Dear Parents,
It has been such a pleasure teaching your child this year. I have truly enjoyed every minute of our time together, and am so proud of all that they have accomplished this year. 
I just wanted to take a moment to share some news that is happening in my personal life. My husband and I are excited to announce that we are expecting our first child in July. This pregnancy has not been easy on me, and as such I have decided to go on leave starting Monday, January 26th.
The para assigned to take over my position is not known at this point, but school administration and the district are working very hard to find a permanent substitute. I plan to visit the classroom periodically throughout the remainder of the school year, to see how everyone is doing.
It has been a great pleasure getting to know your child these past several months and I am confident they will make a smooth transition.


----------



## Livvy

Sounds great Jrepp, very professional.


----------



## Medzi

I like it jrepp :)


----------



## Bubbles1088

It sounds perfect, Jrepp! Very professional.


----------



## Srrme

I don't know, but they've been shown to reduce the risk of premature labor. My oldest was born at 29 weeks, and my second and third were born at 35 weeks and 38.6 weeks while on the progesterone injections, so they might have helped me carry longer.


----------



## Khatif

Well written Jrepp!


----------



## Wiggler

Hi ladies!

Sorry, I am rubbish at keeping up with this thread :haha: Now the nausea has calmed down I forget I am pregnant half the time.

Hope everyone is well, I have my NT scan on Monday. Another scan that poor OH has to miss, but we will probably be booking in a private scan at some point so he will be able to see baby then.


----------



## AndiAmsterdam

This thread moves so fast...it's hard for me to keep up! I had an early gender scan on Monday and found out that we are expecting a baby girl! We are so excited, and I can't wait to start planning.

Hope you all are doing well!:flower:


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Congrats Andi xx


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Congrats andi! !


----------



## BeautifulRose

Srrme said:


> Is anyone on progesterone injections?
> 
> I was on them during my last 2 pregnancies, and have decided to go on them again this pregnancy. I would hate myself if I had another premature baby because I chose not to go with them again (I was originally leaning towards not doing them this time, but after reading more into it I changed my mind). I'm waiting for my Midwife to call me with my blood results, then we're going to make an appointment with an OB so he can prescribe me them. I am not looking forward to being poked in the hip every week again. :lol:

I am, I just started getting them this past Saturday so tomorrow will be injection 2. I've never been on them before but after DD was preemie they think it would be best. How were side effects the last time you had them? The main thing I notice are SUPER tender breasts, they were tender before but now it's like don't even breathe on them let alone touch at all lol.


----------



## BeautifulRose

17 week belly !
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Medzi

Congrats Andi!!

Cute bump Rose!


----------



## Aelyana

Just had my genderscan and it's a boy!! He wasn't shy at all haha

I was kinda nervous before going in, such a relief to see him bouncing around <3

Dan-o if ur making changes can u please add my due date, it's 21 July.


----------



## MamaBee413

Yay! One more of each. Congrats Aelyana & Andi!

Cute growing bump Rose!


----------



## jenos

Hi girls can I join you. I've been watching/stalking u all for a while I've been dying to join u but I've had 2 miscarriages and both happened just after I join a group. I'm now 15 weeks and feeling a little more confident but still very nervous. I'm due on the 16th July. U all seem lovely ladies :happydance:


----------



## MamaBee413

Welcome Jenos! Hopefully, we can be your lucky thread :) Congrats on your little one!


----------



## Aelyana

Welcome Jenos!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Welcome, Jenos! :flower:

Congrats on everyone finding out gender early! So exciting! :D


----------



## countryblonde

I have such a hard time keeping up with all you ladies! 

Jrepp- the letter sounds perfect to me

So exciting to be finding out more genders! Seriously makes me want to know what I am having. Just gotta get through one more scan though I guess.

As for the ladies who are waiting on test results. I am thinking of you. It must be difficult. We have so many things to worry about as mom's as it is. I hope that no matter what you all know that you have the support from all of us. 

Afm- we have switched my son to a big boy bed this week.. so naps have basically been no existent. Yey...lol... trying to be patient. Also I am starting to get a little bump which I am super excited about!!

Almost 14 weeks now
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150123_100406.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 14


----------



## MKHewson

So I having one of those I dont feel pregnant but wish i did. I know I had a great 12 week scan, but I hate this... I am so tempting to buy a doppler.


----------



## TonyaG

MKHewson said:


> So I having one of those I dont feel pregnant but wish i did. I know I had a great 12 week scan, but I hate this... I am so tempting to buy a doppler.

Omg me too, but I think I would have the Doppler on 23 out of 24 hours. I don't think it would be healthy for me!!


----------



## Babygirl3289

So exciting for those of you finding out the gender!!! I wish I got to soon :( But it's something to look forward too in the upcoming 6-7 weeks! 

My appointment is in an hour! I can't wait to ask some questions to my OB that I have been thinking about. 

Cute bumps ladies! <3


----------



## babyvaughan

jenos said:


> Hi girls can I join you. I've been watching/stalking u all for a while I've been dying to join u but I've had 2 miscarriages and both happened just after I join a group. I'm now 15 weeks and feeling a little more confident but still very nervous. I'm due on the 16th July. U all seem lovely ladies :happydance:

Due Date buddies :D 

Welcome! I was nervous too but I needed support and you have just that here! Glad you joined us!


----------



## Keyval

So many finding out gender so early. I'm waiting until March. IL be 21 weeks. I did my 3d gender same time last pregnancy and baby was such a lovely size and everything formed properly . Kinda wanna compare the two scan pics aswell and see similarities :)


----------



## Srrme

BeautifulRose said:


> Srrme said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone on progesterone injections?
> 
> I was on them during my last 2 pregnancies, and have decided to go on them again this pregnancy. I would hate myself if I had another premature baby because I chose not to go with them again (I was originally leaning towards not doing them this time, but after reading more into it I changed my mind). I'm waiting for my Midwife to call me with my blood results, then we're going to make an appointment with an OB so he can prescribe me them. I am not looking forward to being poked in the hip every week again. :lol:
> 
> I am, I just started getting them this past Saturday so tomorrow will be injection 2. I've never been on them before but after DD was preemie they think it would be best. How were side effects the last time you had them? The main thing I notice are SUPER tender breasts, they were tender before but now it's like don't even breathe on them let alone touch at all lol.Click to expand...

I had no side effects with them at all. :shrug:


----------



## MKHewson

TonyaG said:


> MKHewson said:
> 
> 
> So I having one of those I dont feel pregnant but wish i did. I know I had a great 12 week scan, but I hate this... I am so tempting to buy a doppler.
> 
> Omg me too, but I think I would have the Doppler on 23 out of 24 hours. I don't think it would be healthy for me!!Click to expand...

LOL Tonya, we are kindred spirits I believe...what do we live so fa from each LOL


----------



## MKHewson

Oh gawd....pizza and a ceaser salad seemed like such a good idea LOL...:nope::nope:


----------



## timeforababy

jrepp - great letter

welcome jenos!

congrats on finding out aelyna.

and nice bump pics everyone. I've sort of been taking photos but just keeping them for the moment. 

Midwife phoned this morning. apparently she suspects a bad batch of urine dip strips. they wanted me to go to the surgery today but can't seem to understand that people work and can't just change their day at a whim. anyways, test is on monday and very much less worried!


----------



## Rach87

Welcome new ladies! Our group is growing just like our bumps!!

And congrats on all those finding out gender. Cant wait to find out. Only a couple more weeks then let the baby shopping commence!


----------



## Rach87

Timeforababy does she think your glucose might not be as high as they thought? (I think that was you if I remember correctly) I hope it was just a bad batch and not GD!


----------



## sammynashley

Hey ladies sorry I've not been on had a hectic couple days.. I've been having bad pain In my right leg, it's been swollen and veins in my legs have been distended so the doctor thought I had a DVT so ended up in the hospital and had a whole scan of my leg from groin to ankle and luckily it's clear so no idea what's causing the pain, also been diagnosed with a kidney infection :( so felt pretty rough last few days. 

Congrats on the ladies finding out the genders!!

Timeforababy, I hope it's a dodgy batch giving you a false reading. 

Beautifulrose & countryblonde, lovely bump pic! 

Sorry if I missed anyone else out!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Hey, ladies! I've been reading and following but not always replying or updating. But I am loving getting to know you all and follow along with your pregnancies.

Jrepp, that letter sounds perfect. Sorry you even had to write it, though. 

timeforababy, it sounds like you've got a great perspective on the situation. Still, here's hoping it it was a fault dip stick!

I am loving all the bump pics! I'll post one soon, I promise. Maybe next Sunday when I'm in my Seahawks colours!

Sammynashley, wow, you sure have had a rough few days! Hope you're back to "normal" soon (whatever that means when pregnant!) :)

AFM, nothing much new. I think I'm going to bust out the Snoogle soon for sleeping. Sometimes when I roll over in the middle of the night it feels like my pelvis is going to snap in half. Things are getting pretty loose down there already!

Annnd... I totally caved and bought a "coming home" outfit for a girl. I don't find out the gender for another month! aaaah! I have my eye on a boy outfit too, so I think I'll order that online soon and then return whichever one we don't need. *sigh* Definite moment of weakness for me. lol


----------



## Keyval

Anyone feeling like their 9months pregnant already haha. I'm waddling Around from a trapped nerve and im so out of breath if I do anything. Can't imagine what I'll belike in a few months. On the plus side I can feel baby kicking Just today now it's happening loads ha nearly like I should have been feeling it all along. Some reassurance at last :)


----------



## Babygirl3289

My appointment went well ! Baby's heartbeat is strong and was beating between 160's-170's :) My doctor answered all of my questions and I feel so much more at ease. She is not concerned with the small hematoma in my uterus and says we will look at it at my 20 weeks ultrasound which is on March 12th!!!! 

Also my next appointment is in 3 weeks on February 12th and I am going to have my blood drawn to check for any birth defects (Quad screening). 

Otherwise everything looks/sounds good! No weight gain really .. I think I have gained maybe 1-2 lbs

I wish I didn't have to wait 7 weeks for the ultrasound but oh well ! I better be patient :)


----------



## Bubbles1088

Glad it went well, Babygirl!

Ugh you guys all I want to do is eat. I am resisting, but all I can think about is food, and we aren't having dinner until 6:30 (it's about 5 right now). Maybe Squirmy is having a growth spurt haha.


----------



## Livvy

Well babygirl I'm impressed that you've only gained 1-2 pounds... I've gained 12 already -facepalm-


----------



## babyvaughan

I gained 3lbs last I checked like a week ago! I get nervous to check lol I've been going on long walks to try to keep as much extra off as possible for now haha!


----------



## Aelyana

I am totally up to 10 pounds already! :-/ It was the same w ds, and kinda levelled out in 2nd tri. Hoping for the same w this one. But I am also v hungry all the time so it is gonna be a challenge for sure

Very psyched to get started on making a felt mobile for baby and ds's curtains for his big boy room! I have this awesome discontinued ikea fabric that I am gonna use. 

Anybody else planning on making anything for baby?


----------



## MamaBee413

Babygirl, sounds like a great appointment! 

Aelyana, I'm planning on making some things. Last time I made a sling and his crib bedding and curtains as well as some little things like a taggie blanket and sleep sacks. I'm excited to begin crafting with this one, but currently my sewing machine is out of commission. Working towards getting it fixed!


----------



## Jrepp

According to my scale (weight checked naked every morning) I'm down 2.5 pounds. According to the doctors scale (fully clothed) I've gained 1.5 pounds. I'm going with my scale as it's less impacted by external factors such as clothes and food I've eaten that day.


----------



## dan-o

I've gained 2kg in 2 weeks! Nothing much before that at all. May just be water weight though I'm feeling pretty puffy today!

Been having lots more bleeding, think I'm doing too much, so hard to take it easy with little ones!


----------



## Bubbles1088

I've gained too much already I think. Only been weighed at the Dr. though and their scales are super sensitive. They are showing me over 130lbs! I think I'm only 120-something though. My pre-preggo weight was around 115-120.

Dan-o keep us updated! You are in my thoughts!


----------



## Baby_Dreams

My stomach is sensitive even when breathing it is slightly sore. I don't understand why but it's been like this all day x


----------



## k4th

Hi all :hi:

Just a quick check-in. I haven't had chance to check all the posts but will over the next day or so. Have been AWOL for a few days - have a horrible cold. It's hanging around & doesn't look like it's shifting anytime soon. If only I could leave my head in the fridge for a while I might feel much better!

I daren't weigh myself. At the moment I keep throwing up whenever I have an empty stomach - so I'm eating ALL the time. Urgh - feel like such a mess :(

Hope everyone is well. :hugs: to everyone having a tough time. Will catch up properly when I feel human again!!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Hope you feel better soon, k4th!


----------



## Medzi

Baby_Dreams said:


> My stomach is sensitive even when breathing it is slightly sore. I don't understand why but it's been like this all day x

Huh, funny, I am feeling the exact same way today like my whole bump is sore. I am trying to drink a lot of water because I heard that can be a reason :shrug:


----------



## Tasha

:hugs: k4th

I lost just under 5lb this week from a tummy bug, so I've lost 1lb from pre-pregnancy.

I got another letter from the hospital iron is 8.7 now. I'm on two iron tablets a day as it is!


----------



## ZombieQueen

Tasha said:


> :hugs: k4th
> 
> I lost just under 5lb this week from a tummy bug, so I've lost 1lb from pre-pregnancy.
> 
> I got another letter from the hospital iron is 8.7 now. I'm on two iron tablets a day as it is!

Have you thought of taking a liquid supplement? I took one my first pregnancy, easier for your body to absorb.


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Medzi I wonder if that's the reason too, I will uptake my water too x


----------



## jbk

Had my scan today at 14w6d!! Heartbeat was 152 and we are joining team blue! I don't know why it is sideways, but you can definitely see he wasn't shy!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 31


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Congrats JBK xx


----------



## sammynashley

K4th, hope you feel better soon!


Tasha, I'm on iron tablets too, only one a day although my level seems fine a part to do with platelets is low. Not really sure what the midwife said..I have a brain like a sieve! :haha:

Congrats on team blue Jbk! 

Only 7 days until out gender scan, can't wait to see baby again :)


----------



## Bubbles1088

Congrats, JBK!


----------



## Rach87

Yay congrats jbk! So exciting! 

As for the weight gain. I gained 1 lb between positive hpt and 12 weeks. Then like clockwork ive gone up 1 lb every sunday. Its like new week of pregnancy, new pound. Im trying to keep it in check because having health probs i cant do a rigorous workout routine after birth. :dohh: So what i gain will most likely stay.


----------



## babyvaughan

I have been trying figure out what stroller I wanted at first it was the City Mini GT, but then I thought maybe the BOB because the GT reviews said it was only good for flat smooth surfaces. If I bought either I would have to get the adapter for the infant seat which only fits certain brands, then cup holder, and tray. It would end up being way to much. I thought about cheaper one's like my brother in-law has for our nephew a baby trend jogger and its nice plus great price! I just didn't like that it had a stripe of color. This morning I was on target again and found they had new all black one that only they sold! I called my mom all excited and later today she bought us it! I'm SOOOO excited!! Our first big item and it just gets me so excited. I really wanted an all black one and after tax $130 you can't beat that! :) A week from today at this time I will be having our gender reveal party I just cant wait! This is all hitting me that not only am I finally pregnant but things are happening I'm in my second trimester and life is getting closer and closer to being so amazing! I hope you all had an amazing weekend so far!


----------



## babyvaughan

Congrats on your boy! JBK! :D


----------



## Medzi

Yay jbk!!!! Congrats!


----------



## dan-o

Welcome jenos!! Added you! :)

Congrats on your gender reveals andi and aelyana!! Updated! 

Cute mini bump country blonde! 

Congrats jbk!! Unmistakeable team blue there :haha: 

Tasha try the iron liquid, and put it in in Orange juice. Or take your iron tablets with orange juice. 

Babyv, I have a city mini gt, same one as you I beleive! You'll love it!


----------



## Tasha

Congrats jbk.

Babyvaughan how exciting.

Thanks girls. My iron is worse on liquid iron, I do take it with juice with vitamin c. Think I will ask for iron infusions.


----------



## dan-o

Oh gosh that's a pain Tasha, hopefully the infusions can bump it up for you. :hugs:


----------



## babyvaughan

We went a black babytrend jogger, not city mini but I'm really happy :) 

On sad note I had to call doctor on call and get back on meds for my health condition I stopped taking them the day I found out so almost 4 months without makes me happy but I just can't risk getting worse off. The medication is unknown effects on baby but low amount into blood stream so I hope everything will heal up quick and I can get back off it!


----------



## dan-o

Oh I see, ha ha sorry! I've seen that one in use, the wheels are huge, it looks fab!! 

Sorry about your meds but hopefully it's ok now you're well out of first tri :hugs:


----------



## babyvaughan

Yeah I'm bummed about getting on the medication but if the infection gets worse its more harmful to baby and hard on me. My OB told me not to worry they will keep close eye on me. I'm going to try to see my specialist next week so he can watch over me too!


----------



## Aelyana

Congrats jbk!! Haha defo all boy

Sounds nice mamabear (My super old singer machine is also playing up)

And thanks Dan-o!


----------



## jbk

My next appointment is Feb 18 :) it's just an OB appointment. I bet she'll schedule my 20 week scan right after that :)


----------



## Medzi

BabyDreams how you feeling today? I drank tons of water and it really helped! I had also been getting some leg cramps so I know I needed more. Hope you're feeling better!


----------



## heaveneats

i hope all those that are sick start to feel better!! its hard to be pregnant and ill!

Dan-o i hope all is okay, hugs to you, any blood is scary

JBK congrats on team blue!!!


i'm so upset with hubby right now - i think its more i'm just very emotional lately and tired and grouchy but we had a fight, my libido is so bad right now i hate anything to do with sex and he's finding it very difficult. We also argues about breastfeeding with then just turned explosive on both our parts, we didn't say anything to each other this morning, now i'm feeling like a crummy person. He did say he was sorry but i was so busy being mad i didint even acknowledge it. :(


----------



## Bubbles1088

Babyv, I hope your infection gets sorted out quickly!

So I'm pretty sure I felt baby yesterday! I was sitting down at the computer, and I felt like a flip inside my uterus, like when you are going down a big hill on a roller coaster, only milder. I don't know what else it could have been! Also been feeling what feels like a tiny cell phone vibrating down there. I felt that early on at 11-12 weeks, then it stopped, and a few days ago, it started again and is much more frequent and noticeable than it was before! I'm sure the vibrate has something to do with baby, but the flip was unmistakable! :cloud9:


----------



## Medzi

So exciting! I think I've felt those vibrations, but it was awhile ago and at the time was sure it was baby but now I don't know since I haven't felt them in a long time now. Stupid anterior placenta... boo! I should feel something soon though!


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Medzi I feel a bit better today bit2 still tender. I think eveything is stretching out, considering I only gave birth 17 month ago I didn't think much would need re stretching haha. Glad you're feeling better xx


----------



## hollyw79

Just curious.. what purchases for baby has everyone made so far?? I'm curious to see how far ahead or behind I am! :haha:


----------



## Medzi

I haven't purchased anything! Oh but you just reminded me the car seat I want to buy is on sale only for 2 more days so I better get it! :)


----------



## BeautifulRose

I bought 3 onesies , 1 pack of newborn pampers and a pack of huggies wipes. Yesterday I went to the garage sale of a friend and got a really cute blanket and some Cleveland Browns onsies. When I get my income tax refund here in like 2 weeks I'm going to buy all the big stuff and 1 pack of diapers everytime I get paid.


----------



## jbk

So somebody brought up that she thinks the US pic still could indicate girl? What do you guys think? I'll have another one in like 5 weeks, but wanted to know if you knew anyone that looked that obvious and it was a girl.


----------



## Jrepp

hollyw79 said:


> Just curious.. what purchases for baby has everyone made so far?? I'm curious to see how far ahead or behind I am! :haha:

We have a few outfits I've bought along the way, a walker we got as a Christmas present and a bottle drying rack we got as a gift. No real baby purchases yet on our end but will probably be starting to get stuff in the near future


----------



## Baby_Dreams

So far I have bought the double pram (ebay) and a pack of 6 bottles from Asda should have been £32 but got them for £10. I do plan to breastfeed but I will also express xx


----------



## hollyw79

I've purchased a baby book, a Didymos baby wrap, one outfit and a baby hat for in the hospital :)


----------



## hollyw79

This is where I bought the baby hat and I LOVE LOVE LOVE it! 

I actually bought one for a boy AND a girl as I'm team yellow :) 

https://www.etsy.com/shop/InfanteenieBeenie


----------



## Tasha

Exciting bubbles.

I've not bought anything yet.


----------



## LuvallmyH

Since absolutely everything I already have is pink, I feel like I'm starting over! I bought a new infant car seat, a bouncy seat, some burp cloths, outfits, and onesies. The only other things I really need are diapers and more clothes. I breastfeed and co-sleep, so no bottles or nursery. I'm going to use my pink tub and swing. My pack n play is gender neutral so that's good too. I'll need some new nursing bras as my old ones are pretty worn out. I have plenty of wraps too. Hmmm.... Yup not much on the list! I hardly ever use my stroller so I don't need a new one.


----------



## Keyval

Iv bought a seat for the bath. We used to have a whole changing unit with a bath but it was so big and bulky. so this is literally just like a reclined seat that you stick in your own bath. AND a boppy pillow. I don't plan to breastfeed but I will be getting a c section and I've heard they still help then when bottle feeding. They also have loads of uses anyway when baby is growing up :)


----------



## ZombieQueen

Only a few outfits, not gonna buy much this go around, had way too much unnecessary stuff the first time and my OH are living a more minimalist lifestyle now.


----------



## Jrepp

Oh, I have also bought and cut out the material for nursing pads and have the material to make cloth diapers. It was way cheaper than buying them premade and will cost roughly $50 to cloth diaper our wee one from birth to potty training, thanks to awesome deals on the pul fabric and an extra coupon.


----------



## sammynashley

Hi ladies! 

How is everyone feeling?

I feel extra tired today and SPD playing up but other than that feeling good :) having a random craving for rice crispy cakes have eaten 4 oops! 

As for buying anything, we bought our pram & car seat only because it was on offer from £489.00 to £369.00. We haven't bought any clothes yet but tbh think we're waiting until Saturday (our gender scan) to buy anything. 

We've both been so relaxed this time around I've normally bought half the wardrobe by now :)


----------



## Jrepp

sammynashley said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> How is everyone feeling?
> 
> I feel extra tired today and SPD playing up but other than that feeling good :) having a random craving for rice crispy cakes have eaten 4 oops!
> 
> As for buying anything, we bought our pram & car seat only because it was on offer from £489.00 to £369.00. We haven't bought any clothes yet but tbh think we're waiting until Saturday (our gender scan) to buy anything.
> 
> We've both been so relaxed this time around I've normally bought half the wardrobe by now :)

I'm not feeling very well still. Waiting for the morning sickness to go away but it doesn't seem to be slowing. Yesterday was really bad! 

I totally understand not getting stuff until you know what you're having. My hubby and I are doing a gender reveal baby shower combo and are having a heck of a time registering for things because a lot of stuff is pink or blue only. I did find a crib I like on sale for $150 including a mattress that I might get but that's about it.


----------



## babyvaughan

View attachment 839753


My little bump :D


----------



## jbk

Does anyone else have horrible lower back pain! This is awful!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Cute bump, BabyV!

Jrepp, how smart to make your own nursing pads/cloth diapers. We are interested in cloth diapering, but have no idea where to find any or how much they cost.


----------



## countryblonde

Lovely bump pic babyv

and jbk yes I've been having hip and back pain already too.. worried about bad it's gonna get. 

I have a sick little boy at home today so I get an extra long weekend to take care of him. And it's actually a blessing in disguise cause I really need a day to do nothibg


----------



## sammynashley

Jrepp, sorry to hear your still struggling with sickness.. I'd love to do a gender reveal but hubby isn't into that whole thing I did suggest it to him but he'd rather tell family quietly.

Babyvaughan, what a cute bump!

Jbk, I have bad back ache and hip pains.i have SPD it's so painfull dreading the next 23 weeks!


----------



## Rach87

Babyvaughn cute bump

Jbk I have. Its only when I stand in the same spot for 20 min or more, or if I bend over a few times in a row. It feels like my lower back is going to break and then my leg feels like its going to give out. My ob told me I have the sciatica. She said only labor and delivery will make it go away. I had to laugh when she told me that. I dont know why I just find it funny. And I like the word sciaticer.


----------



## jbk

On top of this back pain.. I have a hunger pain that is never satisfied and the 1 pound I gained SOMEHOW I have lost... which I am in SHOCK since I eat like a pig! 

ALSO, the place that did my early US is letting me come back Thursday at 10 because this girl I know told me the penis in the US pic looked just like her daughters. My crazy pregnant brain had me looking up swollen girl parts all night and comparing, but I am 100% sure it's a boy.


----------



## Babygirl3289

jbk said:


> Had my scan today at 14w6d!! Heartbeat was 152 and we are joining team blue! I don't know why it is sideways, but you can definitely see he wasn't shy!

JBK- CONGRATS! Ahh! ~ SO cute <3 

I cannot wait to find out the gender of mine :) This makes me so happy to see others finding out! :) 

Did you think you were having a boy?


----------



## jbk

Babygirl3289 said:


> jbk said:
> 
> 
> Had my scan today at 14w6d!! Heartbeat was 152 and we are joining team blue! I don't know why it is sideways, but you can definitely see he wasn't shy!
> 
> JBK- CONGRATS! Ahh! ~ SO cute <3
> 
> I cannot wait to find out the gender of mine :) This makes me so happy to see others finding out! :)
> 
> Did you think you were having a boy?Click to expand...

No, I thought it was a girl haha!


----------



## heaveneats

omg i felt a definite kick today!!! i am so excited!


----------



## Babygirl3289

BabyVaughan - Such a cute bump! <3

JBK- That is funny! And on the low back pain .. Yes I have it a lot especially in my center lower back- It feels like its from the stretching and stuff. 

I am excited to start feeling the baby move! I have about a week and a half to feel that ! 

Does anyone have super itchy boobs? OMG! Mine are crazy itchy and dry! I tried coconut oil yesterday.

I so far bought a baby bath , pacifiers, and my friend had a ton of diapers left over from her baby shower as her baby has grown out of the size! So I have 4-5 packs of diapers sizes 1's and 2's :) 

I am waiting to find out the gender first to buy more. Also my hubby and I have items picked out at Target that we want to get.:baby:


----------



## lucy1

I'm having SUCH a shit day ahhhhhhhhhhhhwhedhwedhwoehdw if it's not growing ache with my dodgy uterus, it's the lovely golfball sized cyst just hanging out close to my poor baby, if its not that it's a quick out of nowhere pinch on my sciatic nerve stopping me from pretty much functioning for any amount of time ranging from a few minutes to a few days - no turning, twisting, stretching etc. This will definitely be my only contribution to the human population!!! Never known so many things go wrong. Feeling so sorry for myself today and so so sore


----------



## jbk

13 weeks vs 15 weeks and still haven't gained a pound!
 



Attached Files:







10952193_10102905806357835_1289446704_n.jpg
File size: 40.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Jrepp

Bubbles1088 said:


> Cute bump, BabyV!
> 
> Jrepp, how smart to make your own nursing pads/cloth diapers. We are interested in cloth diapering, but have no idea where to find any or how much they cost.

You can find them online or at babies r us. There are also diaper services around as well. After weighing all the options I decided to go with a flip style diaper in which you place an insert in the diaper and reuse the cover. Buying them online would have cost between $300-$500, but by making them and just buying the inserts we will be spending roughly $60 for 30 months of diapering. I'll make a video on how I made them and test it on my nephew to make sure it works.



jbk said:


> On top of this back pain.. I have a hunger pain that is never satisfied and the 1 pound I gained SOMEHOW I have lost... which I am in SHOCK since I eat like a pig!
> 
> ALSO, the place that did my early US is letting me come back Thursday at 10 because this girl I know told me the penis in the US pic looked just like her daughters. My crazy pregnant brain had me looking up swollen girl parts all night and comparing, but I am 100% sure it's a boy.

That's why I would be weary of an early scan. I hope you get the answers that you want.



Babygirl3289 said:


> BabyVaughan - Such a cute bump! <3
> 
> JBK- That is funny! And on the low back pain .. Yes I have it a lot especially in my center lower back- It feels like its from the stretching and stuff.
> 
> I am excited to start feeling the baby move! I have about a week and a half to feel that !
> 
> Does anyone have super itchy boobs? OMG! Mine are crazy itchy and dry! I tried coconut oil yesterday.
> 
> I so far bought a baby bath , pacifiers, and my friend had a ton of diapers left over from her baby shower as her baby has grown out of the size! So I have 4-5 packs of diapers sizes 1's and 2's :)
> 
> I am waiting to find out the gender first to buy more. Also my hubby and I have items picked out at Target that we want to get.:baby:

I've had the dry boob thing too. I read online that lanolin helps tremendously. 



lucy1 said:


> I'm having SUCH a shit day ahhhhhhhhhhhhwhedhwedhwoehdw if it's not growing ache with my dodgy uterus, it's the lovely golfball sized cyst just hanging out close to my poor baby, if its not that it's a quick out of nowhere pinch on my sciatic nerve stopping me from pretty much functioning for any amount of time ranging from a few minutes to a few days - no turning, twisting, stretching etc. This will definitely be my only contribution to the human population!!! Never known so many things go wrong. Feeling so sorry for myself today and so so sore

I'm so sorry that your day is in the shitter. I know that there isn't anything I can say or do to make you feel better. Try and find a way to put your feet up and relax, and know that we are here for support


----------



## sammynashley

Jbk - it's nice they're letting you double check! I'd be worried if someone said that to me too.

Lucy - sorry to heat you had a rubbish day. 

Baby girl- I'm suffering with itchy boobs too especially my nipples I find cocoa butter helps me.


----------



## Babygirl3289

Heaveneats - How exciting on feeling baby kick!!! So happy for you !


----------



## Medzi

cute bumps ladies :)


----------



## Baby_Dreams

I have names picked now! So exciting x


----------



## sammynashley

How exciting baby_dreams!! We can't find any names atm. Struggling is an understatement!!


----------



## Baby_Dreams

It is so hard so I'm pleased it's done lol x


----------



## LuvallmyH

We are having a blizzard! Like for real, they are predicting 30 inches or more where I live! The worst part is dh just got on a plane to get to Florida. :growlmad: In all fairness he owns his company and he has a major bid due in FL tomorrow. He has no other way to get it there, as the state is shutting down here. I'm feeling a little nervous home alone with all these kids during a blizzard & pregnant. Thankfully we do have a generator. I worry it's not going to work when we need it. 

It's very exciting everyone is finding out genders, and shopping, and even coming up with names!


----------



## Medzi

Exciting babydreams! We aren't picking one until baby is born - but we have a list :)

Luv - I've heard on the news about the blizzard there! Hope you all stay warm. We are having very warm weather here which is very unusual! We broke a record yesterday in the city - the warmest day on the date in ever!


----------



## sammynashley

Baby_dreams it is very hard! I've given my mil the task to think of some names, not sure if I'll regret that! 

Luv- hoping everything stays working for you and the generator works if you need it(hopefully not)


----------



## MamaBee413

I wondered if any of you were in the blizzard path. Prayers that your kids are well entertained and the generator works if needed, Luv!

I feel like somewhere along the way I've gotten behind on everything. Anyone else feel like time slipped away? 

Also, my mom got home this morning (night nurse) and found my dad was struggling to breathe. He has COPD and so she got him to the hospital and it looks like flu and pneumonia. They are going to admit him for a couple of days, but he hasn't been moved to a room yet. Prayers for his healing would be appreciated. I can't go visit because of the pregnancy and my little kids. I'm sure he understands, but I hate that he is sick. 

We had my SIL's shower yesterday and she got so many nice things. My MIL offered me one, but I feel weird having a shower for a third baby. Granted, we have no baby items since the other two are eight and ten, but it still feels weird so I told her no thank you. What do you all think about showers for subsequent pregnancies?


----------



## babyvaughan

I cant figure out names either, especially boy names! Maybe once I know the gender on Saturday it will come to me easier! My bestfriend is 34 weeks so we are going a prego outing for the day downtown to look through some cute shops and try to find her a double stroller. Trying to keep my mind busy so I stop focusing on getting to Saturday lol 5 more sleeps!!


----------



## timeforababy

I have a bump :happydance:

Did the fasting GTT today (which I probably didn't need but it was booked for and might as well).

As for shopping, we're almost there. Which is weird because I haven't done much. We bought a stroller second hand. Got given car seat, baby bath, moses basket, stand for basket, moby wrap and lots of clothes, towels and muslins with small toys. Going to another friend's house soon to pick up cot and any other bits and pieces going.

Hope everyone is well and if anyone is on the path of the blizzard, I hope you stay safe!!
 



Attached Files:







photo.JPG
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Not long babyvaughan! I have 21 days!


----------



## Jrepp

MamaBee413 said:


> I wondered if any of you were in the blizzard path. Prayers that your kids are well entertained and the generator works if needed, Luv!
> 
> I feel like somewhere along the way I've gotten behind on everything. Anyone else feel like time slipped away?
> 
> Also, my mom got home this morning (night nurse) and found my dad was struggling to breathe. He has COPD and so she got him to the hospital and it looks like flu and pneumonia. They are going to admit him for a couple of days, but he hasn't been moved to a room yet. Prayers for his healing would be appreciated. I can't go visit because of the pregnancy and my little kids. I'm sure he understands, but I hate that he is sick.
> 
> We had my SIL's shower yesterday and she got so many nice things. My MIL offered me one, but I feel weird having a shower for a third baby. Granted, we have no baby items since the other two are eight and ten, but it still feels weird so I told her no thank you. What do you all think about showers for subsequent pregnancies?

Prayers to your family.

We had a sprinkle shower for my sister when she had her second as a celebration of life. The reality is that your youngest is 8 years old, so the likelihood you still have any baby stuff is pretty slim and if you do it might be outdated. If you don't want one don't have one, but I wouldn't consider it a faux paw.


----------



## TonyaG

A lot of my friends have sprinkles for the 2nd baby especially if they know its a different sex. I made it clear I didn't want one, but now with twins I'm rethinking!!!


----------



## Medzi

Hope your dad has a speedy recovery, Mama! My mom also has COPD and pneumonia right now. She is on some strong steroids but luckily hasn't had to be admitted. Been battling it for 2 weeks :(


----------



## MamaBee413

Thank you, all. He is just now getting settled into a room and will hopefully respond well to treatment. 

I might consider a sprinkling. I just can't help but think that my MIL's friends are surely gifted out. His sister got married less than a year ago and so we had all those showers and the wedding. Then we just had her baby shower and my MIL is wailing to throw one for my other SIL, and I just can't imagine adding another to the mix. We have the big items still (crib, changing table, someone gave us a car seat and stroller), but we will need all the little stuff. I'm just so conflicted.


----------



## MamaBee413

Medzi said:


> Hope your dad has a speedy recovery, Mama! My mom also has COPD and pneumonia right now. She is on some strong steroids but luckily hasn't had to be admitted. Been battling it for 2 weeks :(

Medzi, I hope your mom feels better real soon too!


----------



## Jrepp

Hubby wanted to go out for dinner tonight. Here is my sad attempt at looking good for him. Hope I look pregnant and not just fat
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Rach87

Medzi and mama hope your parents heal quickly
Jrep you definitely look preggs and not fat at all. Yay for baby bumps!

Heaveneats so exciting to feel movement! Ive started to the last few days. At first I wasnt sure but I keep getting it so im sure its little peanut making their presence known and giving me a sense of reassurance. :)


----------



## Medzi

Feeling down tonight - we have a doppler and I've only used it twice because I've had a few appointments and have heard the heartbeat a lot - but DH hasn't yet. I asked him tonight if he wanted to hear and he said, "It doesn't matter." So I said, "Ok, no then." and he didn't even say anything after that. And now he is busy working away (something came up at work). He never asks me about Puffin or anything&#8230; it makes me really sad :cry:


----------



## MamaBee413

Jrepp, definitely looks like a bump. Hope you had a fun date night! 

Medzi, I said something to my husband the other day about seeming to have lost interest and never asking me about things anymore. He was appalled I felet that wway. He says he thinks about it all the time and keeps an extra eye on me pregnancy wise. I guess I hadn't noticed and he hadn't been very verbal about it. Getting it out there made a difference. Try telling him that you feel he is detached and see if maybe he doesn't see it that way or if he's just busy or something?


----------



## Medzi

I know he has been busy and thinking of other things - lately he told me the weather is getting to him and he just feels a bit depressed. He has felt this way before and it sucks because I always get pushed away even though he knows I'm here if he needs me and even if he feels that way, I still need him. So I'm sure it is one of those times. I did bring it up the other day about his disinterest and he didn't really say much except he is excited. So&#8230; I dunno. Guess lots on his mind.


----------



## babyvaughan

We had a successful outting except looking at baby stuff didn't exactly take my mind off the waiting lol. But we did find her double stroller so that was good ha! Every night now I get sick to my stomach feeling its so weird!!


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Hi ladies, just wanted to pop in and say hello! I know I don't post on here often but I'm always following your posts and enjoy reading everyone's updates.

I hope everyone that's in the path of the huge blizzard stays safe!

Mamabee & Medzi, I'm so sorry to hear your parents are sick. Prayers to you and your families for a speedy recovery.

JBK, I've had really bad lower back pain on and off for the past month. It's been pretty consistent the last two weeks. I use a therapeutic bean bag that I put in the microwave and the heat helps relieve the pain.

I'm 17 weeks today and am starting feel definite baby movements. It's such an amazing feeling! My bump is really starting to pop out so I'm actually starting to feel pregnant now.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 14


----------



## dan-o

Yay for kicks heaveneats!! :cloud9:

Love all the new bump pics, all coming along beautifully!

Hi joy! Looking gorgeous! 

Medzi and mamabee, hope your parents make a speedy recovery now, how awful :hugs:

Hope those of you getting snow are ok! Always a worry but so exciting! We've not seen any decent snow here since I was pregnant with ds1.


----------



## dan-o

As for my, the bleeding is becoming a bit of a nightmare. Passed two clots and lots of fresh blood yesterday. Went to the maternity Assesment unit to be checked over, my cervix is closed and babys HB was fine on the doppler, thank goodness. They won't scan me until after 20w though, so I've no idea what's going on! Would like to go for a private scan but the days and times they do it are so awkward! 

On a more positive note, feeling lots of little pops and i'm sure I felt hiccups the other day!! :cloud9:

I'm itching to buy a nice blanket and comforter toy for the baby (not bought anything yet) but I want to find out gender first!


----------



## babyvaughan

Joy, your bump is cute!


----------



## Khatif

To read back after missing couple of days is not that easy :)

Cute bump, BabyV!
Lucy, I am sorry that you are having a bad day. Try to relax, make a thee and read or watch something. Pregnancy can be though and sometimes annoying.

Luv, I hope that blizzard wont be too bad! Good luck with the generator.

Mamabee, I hope your Dad will be better soon!

Timeforbaby, yay for your bump!

Jrepp, what a cute bump!

Medzi, I am sorry you feel down a bit! I would tell him how you feel. Even if he less interested (what is normal for the Dads), he has to know that his behaviour hurts you. He maybe doesn&#8217;t even realize how you feel. Men deal with pregnancy on their own way. And if he feels down give him lots of D vitamin, that might help.


I already feel a little bit better, but morning sickness is still here, I even had to throw up again. 
I do not feel the little one yet but I cannot until I do. I dont even have a bump yet, just my fat moved around. I tried to feel my uterus but I cannot find it under the fat I guess. My weight is not that bad btw, but I am "strong" around my waist. 
However this morning, I put my hand on my belly and I felt a very hard bump under my hand but I really had to pee so I run to the toilet and after that it was gone :( 

I did 3 small outfits, nothing else. We dont need too much so I have time. We need to renovate the room though. I was looing for some nice wallpaper but all of the very gender dependent so I am going to wait till my 20th-week scan and hope to know the sex of the baby after that .


----------



## sammynashley

Babyvaugha- I know how hard the waiting is, mines on Saturday too :) what what is your scan? Only 4more sleeps! I've literally been counting down the days like a crazed lunatic:haha: 

Mamabee- hope your dad feels better soon!

Medzi- sorry to hear your husbands not been as excited, my hubby was like it with my previous two. He just couldn't get excited until baby was here, but after that was amazing, talk to him and tell him how you feel. He may not realise it's upsetting you.


----------



## Jrepp

Dan-o: I'm sorry you've been dealing with bleeding. I don't understand why they aren't checking it out via ultrasound? There are so many things that could be going on that they should be looking into. I'm glad baby is still nice and strong!

Joyofmylife: your bump is cute, and yay for feeling movement

Katif: I'm sorry you are still experiencing morning sickness. I'm in the same boat and it really sucks. Even though you feel like you don't have a baby bump I bet one is there. Do you know if you have an anterior or posterior placenta?

AFM: fainted last night walking from the bathroom to the bedroom. I was out for a couple of minutes. My husband is really worried since I've been puking for 5 days pretty intensly (several hours each day). I promised him I would call the doctor today. Have any of you blacked out?


----------



## babyvaughan

SammynAshley its my gender scan! I know it's so hard today my future SIL & I are going to the mall so that should help this day pass!


----------



## babyvaughan

Jrepp, my best friend passed out like 4 times during her first pregnancy she wasn't eating enough and still working etc. It was hard once she stopped working and was able to eat and take care of herself they stopped. She's 34 weeks with her second and yesterday it happened for the first time this pregnant she passed out in the shower and hit her hip and back. She has no idea why this time!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Dan-o: I'm sorry the bleeding is still so bad! I wish they would just scan you already! Obviously there is a reason to.

Joy: Cute bump!

Jrepp: That's scary! I haven't blacked out, but I do hope you get to the Dr. and get some answers. Is the puking from a bug? Do you have HG? Either way, I hope you feel better soon. Sounds miserable. :(


----------



## Khatif

Jrepp said:


> Dan-o: I'm sorry you've been dealing with bleeding. I don't understand why they aren't checking it out via ultrasound? There are so many things that could be going on that they should be looking into. I'm glad baby is still nice and strong!
> 
> Joyofmylife: your bump is cute, and yay for feeling movement
> 
> Katif: I'm sorry you are still experiencing morning sickness. I'm in the same boat and it really sucks. Even though you feel like you don't have a baby bump I bet one is there. Do you know if you have an anterior or posterior placenta?
> 
> AFM: fainted last night walking from the bathroom to the bedroom. I was out for a couple of minutes. My husband is really worried since I've been puking for 5 days pretty intensly (several hours each day). I promised him I would call the doctor today. Have any of you blacked out?

I never passed out, but I have a friend who did like 5 times during her pregnancy. They never found any reason why it happened to her.
I would call the doctor and speak with them about it. I am so sorry that you feel so bad. 

I have no clue what kind of placenta I have, my midwife never said. I will ask next week when I have to go for the regular check up.


----------



## LuvallmyH

Dan-o, I wish they would treat you better. I had 11 episodes of unexplained bleeding with my third. It was terrifying, but my Dr's were fantastic. I had scans and monitoring and intervention. 

Our storm is nearly over! We kept power. We got nearly 20 inches!


Here is my 16w bump! Four months!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0447.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Khatif

dan-o said:


> As for my, the bleeding is becoming a bit of a nightmare. Passed two clots and lots of fresh blood yesterday. Went to the maternity Assesment unit to be checked over, my cervix is closed and babys HB was fine on the doppler, thank goodness. They won't scan me until after 20w though, so I've no idea what's going on! Would like to go for a private scan but the days and times they do it are so awkward!
> 
> On a more positive note, feeling lots of little pops and i'm sure I felt hiccups the other day!! :cloud9:
> 
> I'm itching to buy a nice blanket and comforter toy for the baby (not bought anything yet) but I want to find out gender first!

That is 5 more weeks until your scan. I am sorry about this stupid bleeding. 
Happy about the pops though!


----------



## sammynashley

Babyvaughan- do you have any idea what you think your having? 

Luv- can't believe how much snow you've had! Glad everything carried on working for you. And lovely bump!

Jrepp- may be worth getting the fainting and vomiting checked out? Hope your feeling better.


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Oh Dano, so sorry about all the bleeding. Its awful that you've had to deal with this for so long. Glad you're feeling movement though and hearing the heartbeat on the Doppler. That's perfect reassurance that your LO is doing just fine.

Jrepp, that is so scary you fainted. It's probably from all the vomiting and not getting enough nutrients. I had an incident last week where I was standing for about 20 mins and started to get really light headed. I had to sit down because I thought I was going to faint. I ate breakfast right after & felt fine, so I think it happened because I didn't eat yet. I hope you get some relief soon & are able to keep food down. You & your LO need lots nutrients to stay healthy.


----------



## Jrepp

Bubbles1088 said:


> Dan-o: I'm sorry the bleeding is still so bad! I wish they would just scan you already! Obviously there is a reason to.
> 
> Joy: Cute bump!
> 
> Jrepp: That's scary! I haven't blacked out, but I do hope you get to the Dr. and get some answers. Is the puking from a bug? Do you have HG? Either way, I hope you feel better soon. Sounds miserable. :(

I do have hyperemesis. It really sucks. Thank you for the support



Khatif said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> Dan-o: I'm sorry you've been dealing with bleeding. I don't understand why they aren't checking it out via ultrasound? There are so many things that could be going on that they should be looking into. I'm glad baby is still nice and strong!
> 
> Joyofmylife: your bump is cute, and yay for feeling movement
> 
> Katif: I'm sorry you are still experiencing morning sickness. I'm in the same boat and it really sucks. Even though you feel like you don't have a baby bump I bet one is there. Do you know if you have an anterior or posterior placenta?
> 
> AFM: fainted last night walking from the bathroom to the bedroom. I was out for a couple of minutes. My husband is really worried since I've been puking for 5 days pretty intensly (several hours each day). I promised him I would call the doctor today. Have any of you blacked out?
> 
> I never passed out, but I have a friend who did like 5 times during her pregnancy. They never found any reason why it happened to her.
> I would call the doctor and speak with them about it. I am so sorry that you feel so bad.
> 
> I have no clue what kind of placenta I have, my midwife never said. I will ask next week when I have to go for the regular check up.Click to expand...

It's possible that you have an anterior placenta which is why it's taking you a bit longer to feel baby move



LuvallmyH said:


> Dan-o, I wish they would treat you better. I had 11 episodes of unexplained bleeding with my third. It was terrifying, but my Dr's were fantastic. I had scans and monitoring and intervention.
> 
> Our storm is nearly over! We kept power. We got nearly 20 inches!
> View attachment 840079
> 
> 
> Here is my 16w bump! Four months!!!

Such a lovely bump



JoyofMyLife said:


> Oh Dano, so sorry about all the bleeding. Its awful that you've had to deal with this for so long. Glad you're feeling movement though and hearing the heartbeat on the Doppler. That's perfect reassurance that your LO is doing just fine.
> 
> Jrepp, that is so scary you fainted. It's probably from all the vomiting and not getting enough nutrients. I had an incident last week where I was standing for about 20 mins and started to get really light headed. I had to sit down because I thought I was going to faint. I ate breakfast right after & felt fine, so I think it happened because I didn't eat yet. I hope you get some relief soon & are able to keep food down. You & your LO need lots nutrients to stay healthy.

I wound up calling like I promised my husband. I got a lecture about not coming in last night. They think its from severe dehydration due to hg and put me on an iv. I got through the first bag and started vomiting. They are now giving me a second bag while trying to get the vomiting under control


----------



## Medzi

I almost fainted this morning, work up super light headed and shaky - had some orange juice and ate and felt better - so like Joy. Jrepp, it probably is due to being so sick :( Hope you see the doctor soon. It was smart of you to stop working!


----------



## Keyval

Anyone find that their hearthat is racing? Especially when lying in bed at night. Feels like mine is gonna burst out my chest right now hah


----------



## Jrepp

Keyval - my heart does that as well. My theory is that even though we are at rest baby is hard at play causing more blood to flow.


----------



## Medzi

Yes - my heart too! I actually asked my doctor about it and she said it is totally normal because of all the extra blood volume.


----------



## Livvy

My heart does that too!! I hate it.


----------



## Khatif

My nose is constantly bleeding. Not much so it's not running but I feel it and I need to use a lot of tissues. Ah it is so annoying! 
Any of you have it?


----------



## lucy1

Yup nose bleeder here!

Tends to be only on mornings as I'm getting quite congested overnight and it's just dried blood. Keep getting a slow cold trickle and having to run to the bathroom.

I'm guessing it's also due to extra blood flow!!


----------



## Tasha

My heart has done that in other pregnancies. It's totally normal.

Dano I can't believe the crap care you're getting, well I can but it's awful :hugs:


I had mw Monday morning, it was a bit pointless tbh. Urine dipped, bp and booked in for vbac clinic at 20 weeks to discuss birth. :wacko: I had a reassurance and cervix scan in the afternoon, that was all good. Then today I've got my consultant, I feel like I should live at the hospital :haha:

Also went and looked at prams yesterday and decided :dance:


----------



## sammynashley

I'm a nose bleeder too! Wake up very other morning with one get every time I'm pregnant. Midwife told me it's down to increased blood flow.

Tasha- have you decided what type of birth your having? I luckily managed to skip the vbac clinic or birth options clinic because I'm going for csection, I had two previously and they said it'd be too risky for a natural birth. 

Does anyone still have days where they feel like just hiding under the duvet? I'm having one today and weather is awful which makes me want to hibernate more.


----------



## Tasha

:hugs: a duvet day is needed sometimes.

I would like a vbac if possible but doctors have said any signs of growth or placental issues then no vbac. So I think that's what will be confirmed. I'm fine with that, what ever keeps my baby safe :)


----------



## sammynashley

Don't get me wrong I'd love a vbac but with my DS I had issues with labour he had IUGR so at 37 weeks I was induced after 12hrs of labour I was dilating atall and he got distressed so ended up with a emcs which was totally botched..epidural failed and I felt the cut plus a month in hospital afterwards in intensive care from internal bleeding and severe infection. So if I could be promised I'd have baby naturally with no emcs I would but I don't want to run the risk of a emcs again after the horrible time I had with DS. 

Do feel a bit sad that I've not had the chance to labour naturally tho. But it's whatever's safest for baby :)


----------



## Tasha

That's totally understandable, emcs are scary. :hugs:


----------



## dan-o

Hi ladies :)

I get the faint feelings but haven't actually gone yet lol. I get that racing heart and palpitations too, both very normal for me when pregnant, so I just expect it now.

My bleeding was so awful last night, much better today though and the cramps have stopped, phew. Been feeling pokes and rolls today, so I'm quite reassured baby is happy. Trying to take it as easy as possible, just this afternoons school run (on foot) and dinner/bed/bath for the kids to get through and then I'll have an early night (hubby at work) 

Sammy that sounds awful hun, you poor thing :shock: :hugs:

Tasha I always feel like my mw apps are a waste of time too lol. Partly because they are a bit careless and partly because they are somewhat clueless. :haha: 
Great news your scan went well and cervix behaving nicely. Another milestone behind you! 
Are you still not finding out gender?


----------



## dan-o

Ps. Tasha, do share.. What buggy you getting? :D


----------



## dan-o

Jrepp, sounds utterly miserable, I hope the doctors are caring for you well and you are feeling better today hun :( :hugs:


----------



## Tasha

Oh dano, I know you're somewhat use to it now but still bleeding is scary. I'm glad it's settled and you've got lots of movements. I am staying team yellow, I love the idea of finding out at birth, Honey was the only one we did and that wasn't the experience I expected so it will be nice to have a positive finding out, iykwim? What about you?

We are going for the icandy strawberry 2. I Love it. The price isn't bad too plus DH works for Mothercare so discount makes it even better x


----------



## dan-o

It was really scarey last night. I now have a blanket for the baby just in case.

I'm the opposite, not knowing would drive me bonkers! :p I plan on finding out (if possible) at the anomaly scan, but trying to fit a private scan in before then to check on what's going on, and the easiest way is the gender scan at our local babybond. Their times are sooo bloody awkward tho!! 

Oooh love the look of the icandy strawberry, really funky little buggy!:) Fab you can get a discount too! X


----------



## Medzi

Sweet potato day! I read my uterus is now the size of a cantaloupe. Anxious to get to v-day - 6 more weeks!


----------



## dan-o

Wow happy 18w medzi! Time really flying by in some respects!


----------



## Rach87

Theres an October 2015 thread already! Craziness. This pregnancy is flying by. Only 19 days till im 19 weeks and finding out what my little peanut is! 

Hope everyones doing well


----------



## Harley Quinn

Happy Sweet Potato Day, Medzi!!! Mmmm... Now I just want to eat yam fries. Like all day. (To celebrate, obviously. ;) )


Rach, 19 days is so soon! I guess mine is in 23 days. Crazy!

Sammy, yes, I definitely still have those days. I've been going to bed like an hour earlier than I normally do because I've been so dang tired. That 2nd tri energy had not kicked in for me yet. Like you said, it could just be the weather. It's been warm here, but still kinda cloudy and gloomy. Blech.

Tasha, I'm glad to hear your appointments are going well. 

Dan-o, that would be hard to have all that bleeding and no real answers. It must be so nice to feel baby moving around in there!


----------



## Tasha

:haha: dano. Yeah I think it's going to drive my DH crazy. Baby bond are fab aren't they? They were great with me when I had a few scans with them when I was pregnant with RR, really sensitive when it became obvious she was fighting for her life too. They do seem to have a random times though, weird. 

Happy 18 weeks Medzi. You sound soooo pregnant :haha:

Rach, October already yikes!! 

Happy 16 weeks Harley.

My consultant appointment went well. Discussing iron infusions though.


----------



## Khatif

Medzi, happy sweet potato day!

I feel like time stopped and the weeks are hardly going by. So I made some plant to spend my time more active. I will sit down the study a bit to improve my English and Dutch again. I also will start painting some of the furnitures in our househouse.

Tasha, what is iron infusion? I never heard of it.

Sammynashley, I still have those days as well. I have a very difficult time to get out of bed in the morning.


----------



## Tasha

Khatif really? Mine feels like it's whizzing by. Probably because I'm terrified of my anomaly scan. They are fab plans to keep busy though. I study from home and that def helps.

Iron infusion is iron via an IV (drip like a blood transfusion), it takes a few hours but should help sort my anaemia. 

I'm trying to decide if I want a private reassurance scan next week or the week after!


----------



## Babygirl3289

Dan-o - I think I have asked you this a million times but how far along are you again ?:blush: hehe That bleeding must be so scary! I talked to my OB about my Hematoma and I asked her if we needed to do an ultrasound to check on it. She said no because there is really nothing they can do about it. 

But I haven't had any bleeding or problems. I would assume the bleeding is good in a way - as it means the hematoma is resolving I would assume and the blood has to go somewhere right?

Jrepp - Hope you feel better soon! That is so scary!

Medzi- WOW!! 18 weeks! That is awesome!

AFM .. I get so sick when I ride in the car as a passenger! I hate it! 
For baby movement- I can't tell really if it's little baby moving or if its my intestines grumbling haha.. I feel like it Is baby but it's hard to tell at times? 


When did you all start feeling movement this time??


----------



## ajarvis

Rach87 said:


> Theres an October 2015 thread already! Craziness. This pregnancy is flying by. Only 19 days till im 19 weeks and finding out what my little peanut is!
> 
> Hope everyones doing well

I get to be in it :D hoping it sticks. Following you ladies still and all of your adorable bumps :)


----------



## sammynashley

Thanks ladies glad I'm not the only one! Having random cravings tonight so beef rice with crispy duck pancakes it is mmmm :)

Tasha, I love the icandy pushchairs we had the apple/pear when DD was born because DS was only 18 months. This time we've gone for the babystyle oyster2 I love it!

Medzi, happy 18weeks! Nearly half way :)


----------



## sammynashley

ajarvis said:


> Rach87 said:
> 
> 
> Theres an October 2015 thread already! Craziness. This pregnancy is flying by. Only 19 days till im 19 weeks and finding out what my little peanut is!
> 
> Hope everyones doing well
> 
> I get to be in it :D hoping it sticks. Following you ladies still and all of your adorable bumps :)Click to expand...

YAY Ajarvis congratulations! Hoping for a sticky one for you!:happydance:


----------



## Babygirl3289

Sammy- What is ecms ? 

What is hg?


----------



## hollyw79

ajarvis- that is WONDERFUL news!!!! :hugs:

sticky and healthy baby dust headed your way!! :dust:


----------



## Rach87

Ajarvis im so happy for you!!! I may or may not be stalking october for you now..... :winkwink:


----------



## dan-o

ajarvis said:


> Rach87 said:
> 
> 
> Theres an October 2015 thread already! Craziness. This pregnancy is flying by. Only 19 days till im 19 weeks and finding out what my little peanut is!
> 
> Hope everyones doing well
> 
> I get to be in it :D hoping it sticks. Following you ladies still and all of your adorable bumps :)Click to expand...

Congrats ajarvis hun!!! :wohoo:


----------



## ajarvis

Thanks Ladies :) Stalk away ;)


----------



## cdex67

Ajarvis congrats!!! hoping all the best for you!!!


----------



## k4th

Finally feeling much better. That cold really knocked me for six!! I've read back through the thread but have a terrible memory so I probably can't remember everything to comment on lol!!

Ajarvis - congratulations!! Brilliant news - hope you have a h&h 9 months. 

Dan-o - :hugs: the heavy bleed must be so scary. I hope that's the end of it now. Glad you can feel bubs moving around safely in there :)

Tasha - I have an icandy (cherry) & LOVE it. Will be using it again this time around & wouldn't swap it!!

Jrepp - hope you feel better soon!!

Everyone who has posted a bump - they all look so lovely!! 

I'm having cravings for cheese - LOTS of cheese!! Mmmmm - thinking about it makes me want to pop to the fridge. 

Sorry if I've missed anyone - I haven't mastered multi quote on my iPhone ;)


----------



## dan-o

Babygirl, coming up 16w :flower: 

I think you'll be fine, this one is just particularly troublesome for me. My previous experience of a SCH pregnancy was nowhere near this bad!


----------



## dan-o

K4th, cheese here too! Eaten a whole block of halloumi in the last 24hrs :haha:


----------



## Babygirl3289

Dan-o - when did you first start feeling your little one move ? :)


----------



## Babygirl3289

13 week bump :cloud9: <3
 



Attached Files:







photo (8).jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## BeautifulRose

Omg congrats Ajarvis ! :hugs::hugs: your in my prayers


----------



## sammynashley

Babygirl3289 said:


> Sammy- What is ecms ?
> 
> What is hg?

It means emergency Caesarean section :)


----------



## Babygirl3289

Oh haha :blush:


----------



## timeforababy

oh, excellent news. Congratulations ajarvis!

dan-o, hopefully it will resolve itself soon or you get referred to a consultant.

jrepp - hope you feel better soon :(

sorry if i've missed anyone, i've gone all tired again.

and i'm not feeling baby at all


----------



## sammynashley

Time, have you felt baby move before? Or nothing atall yet?


----------



## k4th

dan-o said:


> K4th, cheese here too! Eaten a whole block of halloumi in the last 24hrs :haha:

:thumbup: I feel sad though now because I don't have halloumi :haha:

Babygirl - cute bump!

No movements here either. I keep sitting really still & waiting.... And waiting!!! Nothing so far that I'm sure isn't gas :nope:


----------



## LuvallmyH

Congrats Ajarvis!


----------



## Medzi

Thanks ladies!

I haven't felt anything yet! I think teeny tiny movements but it was awhile ago so now I don't think it was it. I have an anterior placenta&#8230; but I'm expecting to feel any day now. 

Ajarvis!!!! BEST NEWS!! Congratulations! So happy for you :cloud9:

So excited for everyone finding out genders soon! I can't wait to see how our girl/boy tally ends up!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Congrats, ajarvis!! Hoping for the best! :D

Oh, here's my 16w bump!
 



Attached Files:







photo (10).jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Medzi

So many cute bumps :happydance:


----------



## ajarvis

thanks ladies! Love the bump pics!


----------



## MKHewson

Anyone, not really feel anything right now, its taking every part of me not buy a doppler. I had a great scan at 11w5d but I keep making myself paranoid. Anyone else


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Congratulations Ajarvis! That is such wonderful news. Wishing a healthy & happy 9 months for you and your baby.

Khatif, I feel like time is dragging too. I count down each week to Monday so I can celebrate the next week in my pregnancy. I just can't wait to meet my precioius little baby and see his or her sweet little face.

Babygirl, I just started feeling what I think is movement and I'm 17 weeks. It's still very faint but I've been feeling it more consistently lately so I'm pretty sure it's the baby.


----------



## CertifiedOreo

MKHewson said:


> Anyone, not really feel anything right now, its taking every part of me not buy a doppler. I had a great scan at 11w5d but I keep making myself paranoid. Anyone else

I'm not sure I have felt anything...I have felt some quickening, fluttering feelings but its a little higher up so I don't know. I have wanted to buy a doppler but I haven't. I have an appt this afternoon sooo that should help. Don't worry though!! Worrying = no good.


----------



## MamaBee413

ajarvis, so HAPPY for you!!!! Congrats! Our anniversary is the 19th so feel free to share that day ;) 

I've felt some quickening, but nothing major. I also am in the anterior placenta club.

HG (if this hasn't been answered yet) is hyperemesis gravidarum. The really bad version of morning sickness.


----------



## MamaBee413

14 weeks, 5 days bump. I'll have to try for a more current pic soon. (not that this was too long ago)
 



Attached Files:







2015-01-28 17.43.24.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Babygirl3289

Oh yes I know what HG is :) I wasn't familiar with the abbreviation hehe .

Cute bump Mamabee!


----------



## Livvy

AHHHH Ajarvis congrats!!! :) :) I am so happy for you!!

Love all the cute bumps!!


----------



## Babygirl3289

Ajarvis that is such great news!! Do you have the link to the October 2015??


Dan-o- Will you update my appointments please? 

February 12th- OB appointment 

March 12th - 20 week ultrasound - gender scan


----------



## ajarvis

Thanks! I don't have a link I don't think. Dano I had bleeding with my oldest the entire time. From about 3 months on. Every month. Hope you get some answers


----------



## Srrme

18 weeks today! :happydance:

My ultrasound and gender scan is this Friday. Can't wait! :D


----------



## Babygirl3289

So jealous srrme!!!


----------



## cdex67

I started feeling movement at exactly 17 weeks and it's started getting a little stronger and more frequent. It's pretty cool. 

I'll post an 18 week bump pic tomorrow.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Srrme, so jealous! But I'm excited for you! Ahh before we know it we will all be finding out gender. 4 more weeks for me!


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Dano, can you please update my due date to July 6th?

Also, my next appts are Feb. 9th for anatomy scan (but I'm team yellow so won't be finding out the gender) and Feb. 23rd for regular checkup.

Thank you!


----------



## sportysgirl

Ajarvis, congratulations! 

We decided to go for the harmony blood test and I am having in this morning, will take about 8-10 days for the results.


----------



## dan-o

Good luck for the harmony today sportysgirl :hugs:
Will you get a peek at baby? :)

I've just booked a private scan for the 7th to check on this bleeding (as the nhs refuse to scan me) although the bleeding itself hasn't been too bad in the last 24 hours. :flower:

Coincidentally the 7th is also my 38th birthday!!!!


----------



## sammynashley

Good luck today sportysgirl! 


Yay for the birthday scan dan-o.. Is it a gender scan or just a reassurance one? 

I have my gender scan in 2 sleeps :) so excited/nervous just want to see baby again, we also get to see baby in 4D :)


----------



## Tasha

Ajarvis congratulations.

Dano so exciting, I booked one yesterday :haha: 

So soon Sammy :dance:


----------



## Keyval

Gender scan booked for 7th March :)


----------



## Tasha

Yikes so many gender scans. So exciting.


----------



## k4th

So - I take statistics with a pinch of salt (who are they asking???). BUT I was talking at work about being undecided about finding out baby's gender and someone mentioned a statistic;

People who find out the sex of their baby (apparently) spend £2000 more before baby is born than people who don't

:shock:

Supposedly it's partly because there isn't as much gender neutral stuff available as boy/girl stuff. But, seriously.... £2000??!

Hubby is a spender not a saver. Maybe we won't find out after all!!

Those who have found out - are you spending on gender specific clothes etc??


----------



## MNgirl1991

Hey ladies. It's been over a week since I've popped in. Been a very stressful week. I had been having some bad allergic reactions and couldn't find the source since I don't have bad seasonal allergies and turns out we had a mold infestation in our bathroom ceiling. I have a severe mold allergy. So they moved us to another apartment.
That. Was. NOT. Fun. But we do get a month of free rent so that's always nice. Can put some more money away for baby :)
My allergies have disappeared since we moved so I am thinking this will be the last time it happens or we are OUT of this entire complex all together.

Had my regular checkup yesterday and got to hear the heartbeat, which was very nice since I'm not showing much at all and have been worried that maybe baby stopped growing. I'm a worry wart. :)

Gender ultrasound is Feb 17th!!! Regular checkup is the 25th. 

I didn't get a chance to go through the last many pages I missed yet so I will do that and catch up a little bit. 

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Yay dan-o! I know I said it all in my other post, but I'm glad you are getting a scan. I bet you'll be able to find out the gender too while you're there...;)

MNgirl-So glad you got out of that apt. Sounds miserable. Exciting that your gender scan is less than a month away!


----------



## Babygirl3289

MNgirl - If you continue to have health issues and all that from the mold, you can sue them.. I mean that sounds terrible but I have a friend who that happened to and she still has breathing problems/health problems from breathing in the mold and she is getting a settlement from it. I hope you don't have any more issues. Did you discuss this with your OB doc?

Dan-o -Yay! I am happy you are getting a scan! You should definitely be able to see the gender !


----------



## dan-o

Think I've updated everyones EDD's and appts. 
I'll thank your post when I do each one, from now on, so I know I've done it :)

Let me know if any more need changing or any appts you want adding <3


----------



## LuvallmyH

My anatomy scan is Feb 16 :flower:

So glad you booked a scan Dan-o. 

I can't wait to hear the updates on all these gender scans!

Sportysgirl :hugs: I'm thinking of you...


----------



## timeforababy

sammynashley said:


> Time, have you felt baby move before? Or nothing atall yet?

I don't think I've felt anything at all. Sometimes I think it's baby and then I have a massive fart. :haha: :blush:

But I guess it's mostly because I don't really know what to feel. :)


----------



## dan-o

:rofl: I bet you are feeling baby, amongst all the.. er.. digestive upset :D


----------



## Babygirl3289

Timeforbaby - Is this your first baby?

If so , I didn't feel mine until 20 weeks. I was actually at my 20 week ultrasound and I saw her moving and as she moved I correlated it with what I was feeling. It was so cool, but that was the first time that I actually recognized her movements :)


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

K4th....I found out a while ago and haven't bought more than an outfit or two. But, made picking things out easier. Like I didn't have to subject myself to a tan stroller, I knew I could get black with blue accents. Not much neutral stuff out there around here.


----------



## dan-o

I remeber at a private ultrasound with DS1 (approx 21w) he was going crazy on the screen, yet I felt none of it lol!!


----------



## sportysgirl

Dan-o glad you have arranged a scan! 

Can you put me down for a scan on 4th Feb xx


----------



## Babygirl3289

sportysgirl said:


> Dan-o glad you have arranged a scan!
> 
> Can you put me down for a scan on 4th Feb xx

Sportysgirl- How is everything going? Did you decide on what you were going to do in regards to the further testing?

Hope all is well with you and your little one


----------



## jbk

So had my recheck today! She said 100% BOY! He was being stubborn though and only uncrossed his legs for a second to get the shot. She also said I have an anterior placenta, so I probably will not feel baby for a while. 

My next appointment with my OBGYN is the 18th :)


----------



## babyvaughan

Dan-o Anatomy Scan/OB appt Feb 20th! :)


----------



## babyvaughan

Any of you had dental work while pregnant? My OB signed a clearance so I can get my teeth worked on. I had a cleaning just before getting pregnant so that's good but I have a filling I need because the tooth is driving me nuts I go to the dentist next week.


----------



## Khatif

sportysgirl said:


> Ajarvis, congratulations!
> 
> We decided to go for the harmony blood test and I am having in this morning, will take about 8-10 days for the results.

Good luck! Let us know when you have the results! How are you feeling about it now?


----------



## Khatif

dan-o said:


> Good luck for the harmony today sportysgirl :hugs:
> Will you get a peek at baby? :)
> 
> I've just booked a private scan for the 7th to check on this bleeding (as the nhs refuse to scan me) although the bleeding itself hasn't been too bad in the last 24 hours. :flower:
> 
> Coincidentally the 7th is also my 38th birthday!!!!

Good for you! I can imagine you want to see and know what is going on. You may find out the gender :)


----------



## Khatif

I booked a gender scan :) 27 February. My mother-in-law will have her b-day the Sunday afterwards. I will make a cake for her with yellow marzipan on the outside and blue or pink cream inside depends on the baby's gender. So when she cuts it together with my son they will find out what we are having :)


----------



## Tasha

babyvaughan said:


> Any of you had dental work while pregnant? My OB signed a clearance so I can get my teeth worked on. I had a cleaning just before getting pregnant so that's good but I have a filling I need because the tooth is driving me nuts I go to the dentist next week.

You just need to make sure it's not the silver/metal one I think.


----------



## babyvaughan

Tasha said:


> babyvaughan said:
> 
> 
> Any of you had dental work while pregnant? My OB signed a clearance so I can get my teeth worked on. I had a cleaning just before getting pregnant so that's good but I have a filling I need because the tooth is driving me nuts I go to the dentist next week.
> 
> You just need to make sure it's not the silver/metal one I think.Click to expand...

It will be the white kind, I'm worried about the medication they numb your mouth with. I need to do some research!


----------



## Tasha

Khatif cute idea. 27th is my hubby's birthday :)

Sportysgirl I hope you're doing okay?

Def research babyvaughan.

I've got a bit of a break from my appointments for a bit. 3rd is my private scan, 16th is prem clinic and scan, 24th anomaly scan, 25th high risk consultant, 26th vbac clinic.


----------



## dan-o

babyvaughan said:


> Any of you had dental work while pregnant? My OB signed a clearance so I can get my teeth worked on. I had a cleaning just before getting pregnant so that's good but I have a filling I need because the tooth is driving me nuts I go to the dentist next week.

Yes I cracked a tooth while crunching ice when pg withDS2, had to have it taken out! They use a specific anaesthetic when you are pregnant, just mention it beforehand.

Exciting more scans coming up!! Will update all the appts a bit later as I can't do it easily off my phone (copy and paste a bit buggy on the forum for some reason) 

Cute gender reveal idea khatif! I haven't even told my mil in pregnant yet lol :dohh:


----------



## Bubbles1088

How are you feeling today, dan-o?

Babyv-I had a cleaning done in week 11 or 12, and all I did was tell them no x-rays because they always x-ray you every other appt, or if you haven't been for awhile (I hadn't been in ages). I didn't have to get anything major done though. If they know you are pregnant, they should be able to work with you and tell you the right meds/fillings you need, I would think.


----------



## Livvy

Struggling with my body image for the first time this pregnancy. :( I just feel fat. We went swimming yesterday at the YMCA and that didn't help.


----------



## dan-o

Bubbles, feeling pretty good actually, thank you! Had a little more light bleeding last night, but nothing all day again today!

Livvy :hugs: try not to worry hun, I actually _look_ fat and if my last pregnancies are anything to go by, I'll stay looking 'a bit fat' until about 32w :haha:


----------



## MamaBee413

Livvy said:


> Struggling with my body image for the first time this pregnancy. :( I just feel fat. We went swimming yesterday at the YMCA and that didn't help.

I'm totally there and hosting a swim party at our YMCA tomorrow for my kids' birthdays. I have to have a second adult in the pool and right now it looks like me. I DREAD putting on a bathing suit. Ick!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Livvy said:


> Struggling with my body image for the first time this pregnancy. :( I just feel fat. We went swimming yesterday at the YMCA and that didn't help.

I am right there with ya. Fewer and fewer things in my closet are fitting me. Some days, I feel like I look pregnant, and others, I feel like I just look fat. I would also love to go swimming, but then there's the bathing suit issue. DH and I are talking about a small vacation to the beach in April, and I want to wear a bathing suit, but I just don't know if I can make myself do it. :/


----------



## Babygirl3289

Babyv- My friend was pregnant and she had a bunch of cavities that she had filled and the did use numbing shots. Just make sure you tell the dentist you are pregnant and give them the note from your doctor. They will know what to do. My friend even had x-rays done - they just cover your belly with something that prevents the radiation from getting to the baby. 

I need to get my teeth cleaned SO bad!:nope:

14 weeks today!!! pretty soon ill be 4 months! I feel like time is flying but dragging at the same time haha

How is everyone doing today?


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Had my midwife appointment today, baby sounded great and I won't see them until 31 weeks now!


----------



## Khatif

Livvy said:


> Struggling with my body image for the first time this pregnancy. :( I just feel fat. We went swimming yesterday at the YMCA and that didn't help.

I am right there with you. I had some plus weight on to begin with but now I look like I am twice of my size and my belly is not so cute yet.
Like others one day I feel pregnant, the other day feels just fat.


----------



## LuvallmyH

I have gained 13ish lbs. Anyone else?


----------



## hollyw79

I'm probably up about 11lbs. :wacko:


----------



## Rach87

Up 5 lbs. Oddly though I think the rest of my body lost a little and what ive gained is all baby weight. I havent had any MS or nausea just have a decreased appetite. So im not eating the amounts I normally do bc im just not as hungry. Weird, I definitely thought my appetite would increase.


----------



## Babygirl3289

I have gained a 2 lbs, but I have also changed my diet. I am eating much healthier.. although I do splurge sometimes lol


----------



## countryblonde

I've put on 8 lbs. Also feeling fat not pregnant these days... and rach I'm with you... I have no appetite. .. I feel like I ate like a pig with my son and I can go half a day without eating no problem.. clearly I'm still putting weight on though so not sure how that works


----------



## sportysgirl

Thanks for your well wishes. I had the harmony blood test yesterday it will take 8- 10 days for the results, I think they will ring me. We could have found out the sex but decided not too.
We didn't get a look at baby yesterday but have a scan on Wednesday to have a good look at everything. The consultant was very good and reassured me a lot. 
Just a case of waiting really.

I have put on 2lb so far doesn't seem a lot.


----------



## Khatif

I did not gain any weight yet.


----------



## LuvallmyH

Oh boy! Guess I'm the only one planning on 50lbs :haha: At my highest I've been 50lbs & my lowest 40lbs. I always lose it & go back to my size 4. I guess I just put on a lot of weight. It doesn't help that after I eat all the stuff that I should eat, I eat everything I want.


----------



## Medzi

Hope the results come back good sporty and the scan goes well on Wednesday.

I have a dental appointment coming up for a cleaning and had one right when I found out I was pregnant. I had bad pregnancy gingivitis (never had it before until I got pregnant!) last time despite all my efforts so they want me in again for another cleaning. It hasn't been as bad this time around for sure, thank goodness. 

Khatif, I love the gender reveal idea - that will be so special for her!

Our anatomy scan is in a week! I'm excited to see Puffin again! It likely won't be the last one, as I had a few more last time to check blood flow due to my high blood pressure (which has been good lately!).


----------



## Babygirl3289

Medzi- So exciting! 

LuvallmyH- You obviously are very thin and petite - they say women who are thin to begin with usually gain more weight. I wouldn't worry :) 

Khatif - cute idea for the gender reveal! I found a recipe online for cupcakes and I fill the middle with frosting (and dye it with food coloring). We are doing those and having a small family gathering at my place - we are going to have some pizza and then do the cupcakes ! :) So excited


----------



## countryblonde

Luv I'm expecting to put on at least 40 lbs. .. I also kinda eat whatever, whenever I want lol.. I'm also petite to begin with, started off underweight so I'm sure we just need to put on more for bubs


----------



## cdex67

I haven't gained any weight yet. Maybe a pound or two but as of a week ago, nothing. 

Dan-o- I have my level 2 ultrasound/gender scan and appointment with the genetic consultant on February 11th if you could put that in please!


----------



## sammynashley

Hi ladies how everyone feeling today?

Sportysgirl- hope your results don't take too long to come back.

I'm expecting to gain loads of weight I'm a bit chunky to begin with so it's never in my favour:( 

It's my gender scan tomorrow eeeeek:happydance: so can't wait! I asked hubby what is he hoping for and he said he'll love whatever we have and can't wait to go baby shopping after :cloud9:


----------



## TonyaG

babyvaughan said:


> Tasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyvaughan said:
> 
> 
> Any of you had dental work while pregnant? My OB signed a clearance so I can get my teeth worked on. I had a cleaning just before getting pregnant so that's good but I have a filling I need because the tooth is driving me nuts I go to the dentist next week.
> 
> You just need to make sure it's not the silver/metal one I think.Click to expand...
> 
> It will be the white kind, I'm worried about the medication they numb your mouth with. I need to do some research!Click to expand...

My dentist said not to do anything elective and for anything that had to be done he would need to use a different type of freezing. 
Hopefully your dentist would know what to do


----------



## Babygirl3289

sammynashley said:


> Hi ladies how everyone feeling today?
> 
> Sportysgirl- hope your results don't take too long to come back.
> 
> I'm expecting to gain loads of weight I'm a bit chunky to begin with so it's never in my favour:(
> 
> It's my gender scan tomorrow eeeeek:happydance: so can't wait! I asked hubby what is he hoping for and he said he'll love whatever we have and can't wait to go baby shopping after :cloud9:


SO exciting! Let us know as soon as you find out! :)


----------



## heaveneats

very exciting sammynashley, i can't wait until feb 18, it seems so far away


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Luvallmy, I've also put on about 12-13 lbs. I feel huge! This is my first pregnancy so I have no idea how much weight I'm supposed to gain. I've been eating whatever I want so I'm sure that doesn't help.


----------



## k4th

sammynashley said:


> Hi ladies how everyone feeling today?
> 
> Sportysgirl- hope your results don't take too long to come back.
> 
> I'm expecting to gain loads of weight I'm a bit chunky to begin with so it's never in my favour:(
> 
> It's my gender scan tomorrow eeeeek:happydance: so can't wait! I asked hubby what is he hoping for and he said he'll love whatever we have and can't wait to go baby shopping after :cloud9:

So exciting!!! Enjoy every minute of seeing bubs :)


----------



## sammynashley

Thanks ladies it's not until the afternoon as hubby is working but I'm so excited, well be getting a DVD and seeing baby in 4D :)


----------



## Jrepp

dan-o said:


> Think I've updated everyones EDD's and appts.
> I'll thank your post when I do each one, from now on, so I know I've done it :)
> 
> Let me know if any more need changing or any appts you want adding <3

Can you add my appointments please? 
February 16th - pelvic pain
February 19th - high risk Ob
March 12th - anatomy scan



timeforababy said:


> sammynashley said:
> 
> 
> Time, have you felt baby move before? Or nothing atall yet?
> 
> I don't think I've felt anything at all. Sometimes I think it's baby and then I have a massive fart. :haha: :blush:
> 
> But I guess it's mostly because I don't really know what to feel. :)Click to expand...

I've had that happen, but I've had times when it's definitely baby and not fart. You'll get to know the difference soon enough,



jbk said:


> So had my recheck today! She said 100% BOY! He was being stubborn though and only uncrossed his legs for a second to get the shot. She also said I have an anterior placenta, so I probably will not feel baby for a while.
> 
> My next appointment with my OBGYN is the 18th :)

How exciting! How do you feel about the results?



babyvaughan said:


> Any of you had dental work while pregnant? My OB signed a clearance so I can get my teeth worked on. I had a cleaning just before getting pregnant so that's good but I have a filling I need because the tooth is driving me nuts I go to the dentist next week.

I haven't been yet, but my husband asked the dentist yesterday. She said that they do not do X-rays when pregnant unless absolutely necessary. I'm sure they'll fix you up without causing concern to your lo.



Livvy said:


> Struggling with my body image for the first time this pregnancy. :( I just feel fat. We went swimming yesterday at the YMCA and that didn't help.

Awww :( I'm sorry. Getting larger isn't fun at all. I'm sure you looked great. 



Bubbles1088 said:


> Livvy said:
> 
> 
> Struggling with my body image for the first time this pregnancy. :( I just feel fat. We went swimming yesterday at the YMCA and that didn't help.
> 
> I am right there with ya. Fewer and fewer things in my closet are fitting me. Some days, I feel like I look pregnant, and others, I feel like I just look fat. I would also love to go swimming, but then there's the bathing suit issue. DH and I are talking about a small vacation to the beach in April, and I want to wear a bathing suit, but I just don't know if I can make myself do it. :/Click to expand...

I'm in the process of cleaning out my closet of everyhing that doesn't fit anymore. Like 90% of my wardrobe is headed for storage. Have you looked at the pregnancy bathing suits? They are super cute and you can get a two piece with longer cove on the front. My solution is going to be swim shorts and a tank top.



Babygirl3289 said:


> Babyv- My friend was pregnant and she had a bunch of cavities that she had filled and the did use numbing shots. Just make sure you tell the dentist you are pregnant and give them the note from your doctor. They will know what to do. My friend even had x-rays done - they just cover your belly with something that prevents the radiation from getting to the baby.
> 
> I need to get my teeth cleaned SO bad!:nope:
> 
> 14 weeks today!!! pretty soon ill be 4 months! I feel like time is flying but dragging at the same time haha
> 
> How is everyone doing today?

Congratulations on 14 weeks! Officially in second trimester without a doubt. How is it treating you so far? 

I'm having a pretty rough day with nausea and vomiting, but am productively getting stuff done!



Baby_Dreams said:


> Had my midwife appointment today, baby sounded great and I won't see them until 31 weeks now!

Yay!! It's so great that baby is sounding great. 



LuvallmyH said:


> I have gained 13ish lbs. Anyone else?

I vary between down a pound and up half a oound. I'm supposed to be gaining a pound a week at this point but I don't know where it's going to come from.



sportysgirl said:


> Thanks for your well wishes. I had the harmony blood test yesterday it will take 8- 10 days for the results, I think they will ring me. We could have found out the sex but decided not too.
> We didn't get a look at baby yesterday but have a scan on Wednesday to have a good look at everything. The consultant was very good and reassured me a lot.
> Just a case of waiting really.
> 
> I have put on 2lb so far doesn't seem a lot.

Good luck on your scan.



sammynashley said:


> Hi ladies how everyone feeling today?
> 
> Sportysgirl- hope your results don't take too long to come back.
> 
> I'm expecting to gain loads of weight I'm a bit chunky to begin with so it's never in my favour:(
> 
> It's my gender scan tomorrow eeeeek:happydance: so can't wait! I asked hubby what is he hoping for and he said he'll love whatever we have and can't wait to go baby shopping after :cloud9:

Ohhhh how exciting. Do you have a preference of what you want?



JoyofMyLife said:


> Luvallmy, I've also put on about 12-13 lbs. I feel huge! This is my first pregnancy so I have no idea how much weight I'm supposed to gain. I've been eating whatever I want so I'm sure that doesn't help.

Depending on whether you were under, over or right on weight ore pregnancy you should gain overall between 20 and 35 pounds total. I was told 35 but that isn't going to happen.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Khatif, that is such a great idea for the gender reveal! How sweet. :flower:

LuvallmyH, I'm pretty sure I've gained at least 10 lbs. by now, and I will probably gain at least 40 total, as that is what I gained in each of previous two full-term pregnancies. However, I did not lose all the extra weight before getting pregnant again like I did before, so I'd love it if I could manage to NOT gain that much! We'll see. I'm actually a bit overweight to begin with, but I guess I qualify as petite because I'm around 5' 3". I also make bigger babies, so I guess that's part of it.

Oh, I hope your scan is excellent tomorrow, sammynashley! I'll cross my fingers for lots of great views of baby and that he/she won't be shy with the gender. :)


Do any of you get bad eczema in the winter? I've actually had it REALLY bad on my hand for months now. Finally asked a doctor and he said it was okay to use cortizone cream so gave me a prescription. Just wondering if any of you have reached that point and what you did to ease it, especially what is a safe remedy during pregnancy.


----------



## babyvaughan

Today I have been busy prepare for the reveal party I'm in the works of making sugar cookies right now! I bought lips and mushtache cutouts! Did the reveal box earlier! Then took my dog out for a really long walk! Tonight we are going to a local concert with my mom anything to distract me until tomorrow! We find out at 2pm I'm probably going to cry! Can't believe I've made it this far! :)


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Babyvaughn, that's so exciting. Love the mustache and lips cookie idea, so cute! I'm so excited for you. Can't wait to find out if it's going to be a little prince or princess for you!


----------



## sammynashley

Morning ladies, 

It's pretty early for me it's 4am here, and DD woke me up so now I have insomnia and can't go back to sleep:( so thought I'd come on here and catch up :)

Jrepp-'I don't really have a preference we're lucky to have one of each, I guess in terms of struggling with boy names a girl would be easier but i really don't mind either way as long as they're healthy :) 

Harley Quinn- I could have written that myself I'm struggling with my eczema at. The moment, well to be honest I always do when I'm pregnant. Think I have something to do with the hormone surges! I've been given a steroid cream for the worst parts to apply once a day at night time. And I find smothering myself in cocoa butter helps me.


Babyvaughan- yay it's our gender scans tomorrow :) lovely gender reveal idea! Hope your scan goes well! Little jealous yours is an hour and a half before mine! :)


----------



## Medzi

So excited for the scans tomorrow!! Can't wait to hear genders :flower:


----------



## babyvaughan

The party is tiffany blue and pink everything boy vs girl themed. The guests my fiances family are wearing the color of the gender they think! Before the party we are going to my parents and I have a big sister shirt for my dog we are going to put blue or pink balloons are her collar to tell them! I just want to go all out in case I'm unable to experience this again :) I will share with you all soon as I get back! :)


----------



## timeforababy

how sweet for the gender reveal party babyvaughan!

I'm so jealous of you ladies with no or little weight gain. I'm pretty sure I'm hefting an extra 8 kilos (about 16-18lbs). Thankfully my personal trainer was really sweet and said she couldn't see where it had gone. I'm not sure either. I'm wearing the same bras and the same tops (if they are long enough to go over bump and anything that fit me up to the hips still fit.

Ah well, I'm hoping it's lots of water retention :D

Happy weekend everyone, I was going to start clearing the garden for the growing season but it's not happening as we had snow overnight!!


----------



## Tasha

It does sound like fluid retention time.

Babyvaughan that is so cute.

Sammy and everyone else having scans, good luck today. Can't wait to hear what you're having.

Afm my DH felt our baby kick this morning :dance:


----------



## sammynashley

Tasha your so lucky you can feel baby from the outside! I can't :( 

Dan-o, could you put me down for my GTT on the 15th April Ergh! 

I've been keeping myself busy this morning doing all the housework so time goes quicker, only problem is, I've worn myself out! Oops! 3 hours til my scan wish it'd hurry up!


----------



## k4th

Tasha - that's so amazing!!! I felt bubs nice for the first time last night but there's no way it could be felt outside yet. 

Sammyandashley - not long now til your scan :happydance: I have a gtt booked for April too. Joy :sick:


----------



## sammynashley

K4th, I'm dreading the glucose test lasts time I felt so Ill for a few hours after. Hate the waiting around for two hours too. I was going to decline one but after the midwife explained what could happen if I had GD and didnt know it scared me a little so decided I'd better do it as I had GD 1st time around.


----------



## k4th

sammynashley said:


> K4th, I'm dreading the glucose test lasts time I felt so Ill for a few hours after. Hate the waiting around for two hours too. I was going to decline one but after the midwife explained what could happen if I had GD and didnt know it scared me a little so decided I'd better do it as I had GD 1st time around.

I had four with my last pregnancy :( I kept having glucose in my urine on the dip test but never reached anywhere near threshold on the blood tests :shrug: I didn't feel sick but I HATE leaving the house without breakfast. It makes me grumpy & unhappy all day. I watched the minutes ticking by until I could eat some proper food. Not looking forward to it :growlmad:

Why are you being asked to have one? Did you have GD in the past? I've been asked because I have pcos so I'm higher risk for developing GD.

Eta: :dohh: just read back & you say you had GD with your first. Answered my question!


----------



## Medzi

Tasha that is awesome! I can't even feel from the inside yet! 

I didn't mind the gtt test. I don't have one booked yet but will probably be discussdd at my appointment soon. I think here they have everyone do it regardless if you're at risk or not.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Tasha how exciting that you can feel baby from the outside! I can't wait until DH and I can! I still am not sure which little feelings are baby and which are gas. Stupid anterior placenta...although I did feel baby do a flip last week. That was the first time I knew for a fact it was baby!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Sammynashley, that's what I've been doing too - steroid cream at night and slathering it with moisturizer during the day (and I've tried about 5 different ones until I found one that actually feels like it helps). 

And I also considered skipping the GTT the second time around. I didn't have GD the first time, but because that baby ended up being on the bigger side (9,4) the doctor was like, yeah you'd better not skip it. Plus, like Medzi said, I think it's standard to get tested every pregnancy anyway in Canada. And I'm glad I did because I ended up having GD!


----------



## dan-o

Whew! Updated all the appts, busy month in February!! 

Hope your scans went well ladies, any gender reveals???

Tasha, that is amazing, you've got a big strong bubba in there for sure! :cloud9:


----------



## sammynashley

Hi ladies! 

Scan was lovely although baby was very un-cooperative and was laying face down the whole time and wouldn't budge so couldn't even get a 4d freeview. But my instinct was right and we are team :blue: :) so now the dreaded struggle of finding a name we had girls picked out but no boys.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 19


----------



## k4th

sammynashley said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Scan was lovely although baby was very un-cooperative and was laying face down the whole time and wouldn't budge so couldn't even get a 4d freeview. But my instinct was right and we are team :blue: :) so now the dreaded struggle of finding a name we had girls picked out but no boys.

:happydance: congratulations on team blue!!! Even if he is a stubborn one already :winkwink:


----------



## sammynashley

K4th stubborn isn't the word! I was literally jumping up and down to get him to roll over, the scan technician was prodding my belly he just wasn't having any of it. Hopefully at my 20week scan I get better pics.


----------



## Aelyana

Congrats on team blue!!! 

We have the same prob w names. Sigh so hard!


----------



## k4th

sammynashley said:


> K4th stubborn isn't the word! I was literally jumping up and down to get him to roll over, the scan technician was prodding my belly he just wasn't having any of it. Hopefully at my 20week scan I get better pics.

:haha: he's gonna be trouble!! :haha:


----------



## sammynashley

k4th said:


> sammynashley said:
> 
> 
> K4th stubborn isn't the word! I was literally jumping up and down to get him to roll over, the scan technician was prodding my belly he just wasn't having any of it. Hopefully at my 20week scan I get better pics.
> 
> :haha: he's gonna be trouble!! :haha:Click to expand...

Oh no! Don't say that lol hopefully he was just sleeping after wriggling about all morning :haha: me and hubby are now debating on names...anyone got a gun? :haha: the mil has already given her opinion on names...they're awful!


----------



## Srrme

I had my ultrasound today, the baby looked great but wouldn't uncross his/her legs! :nope:


----------



## Jrepp

sammynashley said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Scan was lovely although baby was very un-cooperative and was laying face down the whole time and wouldn't budge so couldn't even get a 4d freeview. But my instinct was right and we are team :blue: :) so now the dreaded struggle of finding a name we had girls picked out but no boys.

Congratulations!! 



Srrme said:


> I had my ultrasound today, the baby looked great but wouldn't uncross his/her legs! :nope:

How frustrating. Are you going in for another scan?


I noticed today a minimal looking bump when I had a sweater on, but underneath was a whole different story
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Bubbles1088

Sammy-Congrats on team blue! Boy names are hard, aren't they? I had a whole list of girl names, but only came up with a few boy names. Fortunately, DH and I found one we both like and we don't know the gender yet. 

Srrme-Ack that sounds so frustrating! Sorry to hear that. :( Stubborn little one.

Jrepp-Cute bump! :D


----------



## Medzi

Congrats Sammy on team blue!!

Srrme - silly baby! Will you have another scan or do you have to wait now?!


----------



## babyvaughan

Sorry for the delay but its a boy!!! :) we are so happy! We had a great experience and got tons of pictures! Baby was being so silly, drinking, sucking on his fingers, waving, crossing his ankles! So in love! Party went great!


----------



## Medzi

Congrats! Glad the party went great! So many boys so far!


----------



## CertifiedOreo

dan-o said:


> Whew! Updated all the appts, busy month in February!!
> 
> Hope your scans went well ladies, any gender reveals???
> 
> Tasha, that is amazing, you've got a big strong bubba in there for sure! :cloud9:

Can you add me for feb 24th, anatomy/gender scan? Thanks:happydance:


----------



## babyvaughan

Sammy congrats!!! :D were both having boys!


----------



## sammynashley

Congrats on team blue babyvaughan! :)


----------



## k4th

sammynashley said:


> k4th said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammynashley said:
> 
> 
> K4th stubborn isn't the word! I was literally jumping up and down to get him to roll over, the scan technician was prodding my belly he just wasn't having any of it. Hopefully at my 20week scan I get better pics.
> 
> :haha: he's gonna be trouble!! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no! Don't say that lol hopefully he was just sleeping after wriggling about all morning :haha: me and hubby are now debating on names...anyone got a gun? :haha: the mil has already given her opinion on names...they're awful!Click to expand...

At least if mil's names are awful, they're easy to ignore!!


----------



## k4th

babyvaughan said:


> Sorry for the delay but its a boy!!! :) we are so happy! We had a great experience and got tons of pictures! Baby was being so silly, drinking, sucking on his fingers, waving, crossing his ankles! So in love! Party went great!

:happydance: congratulations!!!! 

Glad the party went well. He sounds like such a little cutie already!!


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Congrats on two lovely boys. Can't believe how many there are so far!


----------



## Tasha

Congrats sammy and babyvaughan. 

Sorry you couldn't find out S x


----------



## Khatif

Sammynashley, congratulations on your team blue!

Babyvaughan, nice to read how happy you are. Congratulations on the baby boy.

My husband is back from his trip. It is so nice to have him here again. I really missed him. 
we told to out son yesterday that he will be a big brother. He was very happy with it. :)


----------



## Medzi

Khatif said:


> Sammynashley, congratulations on your team blue!
> 
> Babyvaughan, nice to read how happy you are. Congratulations on the baby boy.
> 
> My husband is back from his trip. It is so nice to have him here again. I really missed him.
> we told to out son yesterday that he will be a big brother. He was very happy with it. :)

Glad he is home now :) Mine has quite a bit of travel coming up. Don't want him to go.. 

I'm glad your son was excited!


----------



## dan-o

Congratulations on team blue ladies!! 

Srrme sorry baby didn't cooperate, little rascal! 

Khatif, bless him, how old is he?


----------



## Medzi

Ugh, been puking all morning! This hasn't happened for awhile (well, I usually puke daily still but not this bad lately!). I think it is over now...

I had a dream last night baby was a boy! I've never had a gut feeling or any dreams - not even with my first who I thought would be a girl (wrong!). So maybe it means something...


----------



## heaveneats

medzi sorry about the rough go :( thats one thing i can safely say is behind me is the puking and feeling sick, except when i eat too too much then i feel gross

how crazy there are so many boys!!! i'm so hoping for a girl but i have a feeling i'm wrong, which i wouldn't be upset if we had a boy either :)

hope everyone is well xx


----------



## countryblonde

So many boys!! Congrats everyone


----------



## dan-o

Team pink has some catching up to do!! 

I'm almost certain we are having another boy as well! I even bought some reduced boys baby grows in sainsburys yesterday :haha:

I also bought a neutral cot set as it was so cheap (couldn't resisit) and similar to the ones my boys still use now!


----------



## Tasha

Medzi :hugs:

Exciting baby purchases. I've bought a tiny teddy and I've just found the same blanket I had for Riley Rae. Her skin was delicate as she was early and it didn't hurt her (unlike the towel they put her in first), so I'm delighted to of found it and this baby will have a soft blanket and small teddy in case they come soon :)


----------



## Jrepp

You guys hve some great purchases already. My hubby and I just bought our first outfit specifically for this baby (I have other outfits bought for the babies I lost and cute outfits I've found along the way). Hubby and I just purchased a crib from Walmart for $150 on clearance from $350. I'm nervous about it, but excited at the same time


----------



## Bubbles1088

Congrats on the boy, babyv! 

Medzi, hope you feel better soon...how rough!

AFM, I'm 4 days away from my cervix measurement scan. Think they will let me take a peek at the gender early? ;)


----------



## dan-o

I bought a really soft blanket last week, for exactly the same reason Tasha. X My sister was early (placental abruption but luckily it occurred in hopsital) and I remeber her being so delicate.


----------



## Tasha

:hugs: dano. It's stuff people don't generally think of but I was so glad we had that blanket as I hated the towel against her.

Looks like no appointments tomorrow. Mine and a couple of others on Tuesday.


Anyone have plans for the week?


----------



## Tasha

Jrepp fab purchases :dance: what was the outfit like?

:haha: bubble. Maybe. Here they just show me hb then do cervix measurement, then push on my tummy to check for funneling x


----------



## Jrepp

Tasha said:


> Jrepp fab purchases :dance: what was the outfit like?
> 
> :haha: bubble. Maybe. Here they just show me hb then do cervix measurement, then push on my tummy to check for funneling x

Here it is. We got it because my hubby is the assistant manager of the sea food department at whole foods
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## dan-o

Aww that's super cute!


----------



## lucy1

I'm so jealous of people buying things already. I haven't bought a single thing yet! That will change on Tuesday when I find out what flavour baby is! Can't wait to be able to say he/she

I have a 3 hour exam in the morning and haven't done any revision so I'm currently at 7pm cramming as much as I can. I think I should be ok except I'm expecting to need to pee during it as there's no way I can go 3 hours without!

Haven't told college I'm pregnant yet although I need to speak to work about what they want me to do as I will have a September-January semester left then I'm finished. I'm planning on doing it still while on maternity leave and hoping work are ok with it. Surprised they haven't asked as I'm now walking around like this hahaha
 



Attached Files:







10877830_834151503288910_963164140_n.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Tasha

Such a cute outfit. :cloud9:

Good luck tomorrow x


----------



## Jrepp

Good luck on your test tomorrow Lucy! What do you do?


----------



## Bubbles1088

Cute outfit, Jrepp!

Tasha, haha that's probably all they will do for me too, but I'm still hopeful! I'm dying to know the gender so we can start buying things!


----------



## lucy1

Jrepp said:


> Good luck on your test tomorrow Lucy! What do you do?

Thanks, I'm a Housing Officer and provide support to people who may be at risk of losing their tenancies by addressing mental health/addictions/financial/isolation/parenting issues to see if I can get them back on the right track.

Work have me doing a Management degree so it's generic and not related to the field I work in but will help me progress. It's one afternoon and night a week. I really want to just crack on and finish it after it's taken me so long to get to the point of doing the course (had to do 4 years of study before it to get on the course).

Time to get a coffee I think!


----------



## sportysgirl

Super cute outfit!


----------



## Rach87

congrats on the baby boys! 2 weeks left until I know what team I am! 

17 weeks today and im having a slight heart attack that its almost half over and I don't have anything prepared yet. lol I told my hubby I need to look into if I want to take any classes. have any of the ladies who already have munchkins recommend any classes? my sister said the breastfeeding class was very helpful for her. so I was thinking of that one, but not sure of any others. also want to sched a tour of the hospital ill be delivering at. eeek so exciting!

still haven't bought anything yet, my friend is giving us her bassinet. and I just went with my mom, she was dying to buy us something and target was having sales on baby stuff, so she got us the munchkin diaper pail, short sleeve newborn onesies, long sleeve 6 month onesies and some nursing pads. (im not one for froo froo stuff and just want the necessities.) she hates that about me haha.

sorry for the long post, just finished a coffee... :wacko:

also jrepp adorable outfit, I love that it goes along with hubbies job!

sorry medzi your still dealing with the ickies. :hugs:


----------



## BeautifulRose

I went crazy shopping this weekend. I bought the crib an bedding the car seat 2 and stroller boxes of diapers and wipes and tons of 0-3 clothes. I feel somewhat prepared now. 

Congrats to everyone finding out gender! We are having lots of boys.


----------



## Medzi

I was registered for a birthing class but ended up on bed rest so couldn't go&#8230; after Cubby was born we did do baby and mommy classes which were fun! They covered tons of topics and it was nice to get out and meet some new moms.

We bought a carseat yesterday!


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Congratulations on your baby boys, Sammy and Babyv! It's so exciting to hear what everyone's having.


----------



## lucy1

For people who are feeling baby, what does it feel like?! I keep waiting for butterfly's but don't get it.

What I do get is very soft buzzing almost twitching especially when I lie partially on my stomach. It's in the right area for sure.

Which brings me to another point. I was reading posts about second and third time mums feeling their baby kick at 12 weeks...between the ribs?!!! How is that possible? The uterus isn't anywhere near that area at 12 weeks.


----------



## Tasha

Mine start off as what feels like little gas bubbles and yeah a sort of vibrating. I said to my DH about that vibrating, that it's like I'm feeling them move (as in swim about) rather than kick.

I think they must be phantom kicks because as you say the uterus is no where near there even at 2+ mummies. I'm 17+1 with the 6th baby who has made it this far and yesterday was having a feel of my uterus and it's about 1cm below my belly button.


----------



## Khatif

I did not buy anything yet. I will start to prepare this week. Open all the boxes with baby stuff in and see what do we have already. 

In The Netherlands we have a special medican service. Couple of hours after (4-16) the birth the mum and the baby can go home and a specialized nurse is coming to the house to help the mama and the baby for a week. She teaches everything you have to know about feeding, clothing, bathing, and also helps with the household (cleaning, cooking). It's called the kraamzorg. Most of the time, the mother-to-be receive a list with all the goods the baby needs when she signs up and around the 30th weeks of the pregnancy comes someone from the kraamzorg to check if you have the good items :)
So I will sign up for this service soon to have my list.

Tasha, my son 5 five. He is so happy. Since we told him he is asking many questions and wanted to see the US pictures also :) Today at school his first thing was to tell to his teachet about the baby :)


----------



## sammynashley

Morning ladies! 

Lovely outfit jrepp! 

Sorry your still not feeling 100% medzi

Lucy, I think they're probably phantom kicks like tasha said sometimes wind can feel like a baby, this is my 3rd pregnancy and I didn't feel the baby that early.
I feel the baby moving around not so much kicks tho and sometimes I feel a lot of pressure in that area. 

Anyone suffering with heartburn? I am :( Ergh!

Afm- 18 weeks today! Can't believe we're nearly half way through! We bought some cute baby grows at the weekend. Makes it feel a little more real. I just want to buy everything but hubby's way more relaxed and keeps reminding me we still have 22weeks and don't need to get everything now :haha:


----------



## Baby_Dreams

I had horrible heartburn last night :(


----------



## countryblonde

Heartburn started for me too... I was hoping to hold off a little.. we got a huge dump of snow last night.. family snow day here!

Just starred feeling some kicks... totally thought I would feel them sooner since this is #2. But i think since there is so much room I there bubs is just swimming around


----------



## Khatif

countryblonde said:


> Heartburn started for me too... I was hoping to hold off a little.. we got a huge dump of snow last night.. family snow day here!
> 
> Just starred feeling some kicks... totally thought I would feel them sooner since this is #2. But i think since there is so much room I there bubs is just swimming around

I am as far as you and I still don't feel anything. It's also my second but everything is quite in there.


----------



## babyvaughan

My fiance is taking me shopping for baby after he gets off work! I'm excited! Yesterday went and traded se girl clothes we had (we bought both mostly boy thankfully) for two little guy jackets at carters! Going to show him our carseat options tonight too! :) I finally am sleeping better second night in a row after two weeks of up every 2-3 hrs! I'm switching OBs today for the second time! :/ I just need to feel secure and I don't have that yet!


----------



## Livvy

That's so cool Khatif, I'm jealous! I wish we had something like that here! Hopefully my mom will stay for a few weeks and teach me all she knows. :)

Congrats on the boys!!!! I felt the baby move unmistakably for the first time at work on Saturday! I was so excited! felt like tapping just below my belly button :wohoo:


----------



## babyvaughan

Ah I can't wait to feel movement!!


----------



## Bubbles1088

I still haven't felt much. Grr I don't like this anterior placenta business. :( But this is also my first, so that probably has something to do with it.


----------



## Tasha

I didn't feel my first until 18/19 weeks xx


----------



## Tasha

I couldn't buy the same blanket because they've changed the thickness and softness but I got a blue blanket, I think it's pretty unisex though.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 50.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## sammynashley

Yay for baby shopping babyVaughan!

Lovely blanket tasha

We don't really need to buy many clothes (sadly wanted to baby shop!) when DS was a baby I went way over the top with buying baby clothes so a lot of his immaculate clothes and clothes with tags on went into storage so we have quite a few ranging from prem-tiny baby- newborn-0-3 so were quite lucky I guess but I wanted to go baby shopping :( :haha: 

Might sound a little dumb but what does anterior placenta mean? When I had my scan Saturday she said it was at the front?


----------



## Medzi

Bubbles1088 said:


> I still haven't felt much. Grr I don't like this anterior placenta business. :( But this is also my first, so that probably has something to do with it.

I didn't feel my first with an anterior placenta until 23 weeks! It sucks waiting so long. Have another and haven't felt anything either.


----------



## Medzi

sammynashley said:


> Yay for baby shopping babyVaughan!
> 
> Lovely blanket tasha
> 
> We don't really need to buy many clothes (sadly wanted to baby shop!) when DS was a baby I went way over the top with buying baby clothes so a lot of his immaculate clothes and clothes with tags on went into storage so we have quite a few ranging from prem-tiny baby- newborn-0-3 so were quite lucky I guess but I wanted to go baby shopping :( :haha:
> 
> Might sound a little dumb but what does anterior placenta mean? When I had my scan Saturday she said it was at the front?

I means it is at the front... So sounds like you have one. So it cushions a lot...


----------



## Bubbles1088

Medzi, glad to see I'm not alone. I'm just so impatient! I guess feeling Squirmy move regularly would be reassuring for me.


----------



## Tasha

Yeah def blocks a lot. I didn't know I was pregnant with my third until I was 22 weeks and everyone asked didn't I feel movements but I had an anterior placenta.

This time it's fundal x


----------



## sammynashley

Oh weird..I've been feeling movements for the last 2-3 weeks? I thought with an anterior one you couldn't feel the movements?


----------



## Babygirl3289

Sammyandashley and Babyv- Congrats on the boys! YAY for boys! I am happy that July month looks like its mostly boys ! So I have a good chance of having one! 

I have a daughter who is 6 almost 7 years old, so I would love to have a boy so I can have one of each :) 

YES- I had heartburn last night! It was terrible, but I did take 2 tums and it went away so fast! 

This is my second pregnancy as well and I think I feel a tapping at times in there but it's so hard to tell! 

I didn't feel my daughter move (1st pregnancy) until I was 20 weeks. I am hoping I feel this one soon as I will be 15 weeks on Friday! 

I want to find the gender NOW! I want to shop for baby clothing! We are doing a gender reveal gathering as well. I cannot wait! <3


----------



## Babygirl3289

Everyone must be super busy today! :)


----------



## cdex67

I have felt the baby a ton tonight. Seems to be when I'm eating dinner that I feel it most. Almost feels like muscle twitches. 

Also, 9 days til we find out what we're having! yay!


----------



## LuvallmyH

We had another major snowstorm today. Of course dh is away again. I have no idea how we will dig out. It was at least another 14 inches on top of the 20 we got last week! It is not expected to get above zero degrees until after 10:00 am tomorrow! In fact it's going to be -8 when the kids are expected to go to school. I feel like I live in Antartica! 

Our playground, my dh's plow pickup truck (lol) and the top of our driveway.


----------



## babyvaughan

Wow that is a lot of snow! I would want it without my man home but we love the snow we've always thought it would cool to be snowed in together!


----------



## Bubbles1088

LuvallmyH said:


> We had another major snowstorm today. Of course dh is away again. I have no idea how we will dig out. It was at least another 14 inches on top of the 20 we got last week! It is not expected to get above zero degrees until after 10:00 am tomorrow! In fact it's going to be -8 when the kids are expected to go to school. I feel like I live in Antartica!
> 
> Our playground, my dh's plow pickup truck (lol) and the top of our driveway.
> View attachment 841627
> 
> 
> View attachment 841629
> 
> 
> View attachment 841631

O_O


----------



## Livvy

Ewwwww Luv I hate snow. So sorry for you guys!


----------



## Medzi

Sammy you can feel movements with an anterior placenta just usually later. With my son I felt tons of kicks and turns and could still feel him from the outside and see movements on the outside :) everyone is different, you could totally be feeling baby right now with one. I carry a little extra weight too so that could factor in for me not feeling yet too even though we both have anterior placentas :)


----------



## Khatif

Wow, I love snow! And I miss it a lot. Since I live in The Netherlands we had proper winter with snow. Send some to me please :)


----------



## sammynashley

Thanks Medzi, I've not felt baby from the outside but it's deff baby moving in there, would love to feel him from the outside but as I'm a chubbier than most think it'll be a while for that one :(


----------



## Tasha

I'm so jealous of that much snow! We got our first snow fall of the winter last night and it settled :dance: School didn't put anything down though, so we had six hundred primary school aged children playing but that compressed, so slippery and dangerous!

Good luck to those having appointments. I've a private scan. Nervous.


----------



## babyvaughan

We haven't had any, we had like an hr of snow fall thats it all winter :( I love the snow! We bought baby some outfits, birp cloths, hooded towel, and more diapers yesterday! A lot of boy stuff at all stores was picked over must have been a lot little guys born recently lol


----------



## sammynashley

Good luck for your scan tasha! :)


----------



## Khatif

Good luck today girls!


----------



## BeautifulRose

OMG thats alot of snow. I live in Ohio but we havent gotten it like that this year (knocks on wood)

Im starting to look forward to Mondays each week because thats when my nurse comes to give me the progestrone shot and listens to bubs heartbeat. Even though I feel movements more and more I still feel better everytime I hear that little heart. I have an appointment February 9th and they are doing my 20 week scan and an internal scan to monitor my cervix and make sure im not progressing into labor. I think what scares them the most is that I didnt have any pain until I was 9 cms dialated so I have no idea what to even look for as far as preterm labor, other than my water breaking. But praying that I can keep my little guy in until at least 37 weeks. (watch all this worrying and I go overdue :dohh::haha: )


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

i'm so jealous of the snow!! my parents have over 45" so far....another storm coming thursday. i just get rain. *sigh*

so...i work aout 98% men...so, anyone have any advice for if/how to announce? it feels so weird going to them saying, "btw...." do guys care like women do? LOL course i also don't want them thinking i eat too much cake when i go home! not sure what's the proper edicate!


----------



## Medzi

Wow snow! We can get that much here but haven't this year. It had been a pretty mild winter thankfully!

Good luck Tasha!!

Sammy you'll feel from the outside eventually! It is cool!


----------



## sammynashley

I hope so medzi, I'm pretty sure I felt from the outside around now with my other too, can't remember :haha: 


So jealous of the snow, we had some today..2cms :haha: and it's all gone now!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Good luck to all with appts today!!


----------



## LuvallmyH

Can't wait to read all the updates today!
Bump pic


----------



## lucy1

Baby is....
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 26


----------



## Khatif

lucy1 said:


> Baby is....

Congratulation with your baby girl!


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Yay, finally a little girl! Congratulations Lucy!

Ms. Elizabeth, my boss is a man & so is half my office. It was really awkward telling them but I had to tell my boss because of all the dr appts I was leaving work for. I told him first & he was really supportive & announced it to the rest of my coworkers all at once at a department lunch. It was awkward but I was relieved to get it out in the open. Everyone responded well & seemed excited. 

A lot of men have kids too & I'm sure they'll be happy for you & not feel weird about you telling them. :)


----------



## sammynashley

Congratulations on your little girl Lucy!


----------



## Tasha

Awwww fab Lucy. Congrats.

Cute bump luv!

I had a lovely private scan. Baby's head is right behind my belly button despite my bump being very low :haha: it kept rubbing their nose. Is about 11cm bum to head.


https://i723.photobucket.com/albums/ww235/Tasha_Adams/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps7cd9c512.jpg


----------



## Bubbles1088

Congrats on the little girl, lucy!

17 weeks today! 2 days until my cervix measurement ultrasound.
 



Attached Files:







photo (11).jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Harley Quinn

Tasha, glad baby looks well. :) Lovely pic!

Congrats on your little girl, lucy! 

Great bump, Bubbles! Is the cervix measurement ultrasound routine? Are they worried about preterm labour for some reason? Just wondering because I've not heard of a separate ultrasound just for that. I asked, and they will measure my cervix at the 20 week gender/anatomy scan.

AFM, I had a routine doctor's appointment this morning. I got to hear the heartbeat finally! Baby had been hiding from the doppler every other visit. Heart rate was 150, so just perfect. 

I mentioned to my doctor that I've been feeling mildly depressed these last 2-3 weeks, and we chatted about that for a bit. She recommended I pursue counselling. I've checked, and it's covered (up to a certain amount) through my work benefits, so I'm going to look around for a faith-based counselor to go see. My husband has been very supportive and I've been keeping him pretty up-to-date with how I'm feeling, but I do think it will be good to talk to a professional about it. Especially since having any degree of prenatal depressions puts me at a higher risk of having PPD. So, I'm looking forward to that and finding some ways to help me cope with all these terrible feelings I've been having. Not really meaning to be a downer, because I am optimistic I can work through this in a healthy way with some help!


----------



## Tasha

Fab bump bubbles.

Thank you Harley. I have separate cervix scans too, I'm at risk of prom and preterm labour though. I'm glad you had a chat with your doctor and they're being supportive, sounds like counselling will be good for you x


----------



## Medzi

So many cute bumps!

Lucy - congratulations on your little girl! 

Tasha - I love your scan photo! So cute baby kept rubbing its nose! 

Harley - I am very glad you are going to go to counseling. After Nate was born I had PDD and it was really confusing and hard. I just could not figure out how I could be SO happy but at the same time struggle so much! It was more about the change in my lifestyle that I was having a difficult time with. I went to counseling first and it helped me tremendously. In the end, I went on a mild anti-depressant for a couple months because it helped give my head some space to work everything out. But since then everything has been much better. I am proud you are realizing you need this and going and I hope you find it helpful! <3


----------



## Medzi

Ah ha! Speaking of baby moving, I'm feeling some obvious little pokes finally!


----------



## lucy1

Thank you everyone we are over the moon to have our little Olivia Rose :)

Can't wait to see what everyone else is cooking!


----------



## Tasha

Yay Medzi.

Olivia Rose is a beautiful name, Lucy.

Hope you're okay Dano xx


----------



## Jrepp

Ms Elizabeth said:


> i'm so jealous of the snow!! my parents have over 45" so far....another storm coming thursday. i just get rain. *sigh*
> 
> so...i work aout 98% men...so, anyone have any advice for if/how to announce? it feels so weird going to them saying, "btw...." do guys care like women do? LOL course i also don't want them thinking i eat too much cake when i go home! not sure what's the proper edicate!

The principal at the school is male. When I told him he said "thanks for letting me know." I don't think the men will be as excited as a group of women would be, but I think they will still be happy about it. Perhaps tell your boss first and ask for his/her advice on how to proceed with thrilling the rest of the office the news.



LuvallmyH said:


> Can't wait to read all the updates today!
> Bump pic
> View attachment 841827

Your bump is looking great! You have a very round bump :)



lucy1 said:


> Baby is....

Congratulations Lucy! Are you happy with the results?



Tasha said:


> Awwww fab Lucy. Congrats.
> 
> Cute bump luv!
> 
> I had a lovely private scan. Baby's head is right behind my belly button despite my bump being very low :haha: it kept rubbing their nose. Is about 11cm bum to head.
> 
> 
> https://i723.photobucket.com/albums/ww235/Tasha_Adams/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps7cd9c512.jpg

Tasha, your baby is looking fantastic! How are you feeling?



Bubbles1088 said:


> Congrats on the little girl, lucy!
> 
> 17 weeks today! 2 days until my cervix measurement ultrasound.

Great looking bump bubbles! We have the same week turnover day although I just hit 15 weeks. 



Harley Quinn said:


> Tasha, glad baby looks well. :) Lovely pic!
> 
> Congrats on your little girl, lucy!
> 
> Great bump, Bubbles! Is the cervix measurement ultrasound routine? Are they worried about preterm labour for some reason? Just wondering because I've not heard of a separate ultrasound just for that. I asked, and they will measure my cervix at the 20 week gender/anatomy scan.
> 
> AFM, I had a routine doctor's appointment this morning. I got to hear the heartbeat finally! Baby had been hiding from the doppler every other visit. Heart rate was 150, so just perfect.
> 
> I mentioned to my doctor that I've been feeling mildly depressed these last 2-3 weeks, and we chatted about that for a bit. She recommended I pursue counselling. I've checked, and it's covered (up to a certain amount) through my work benefits, so I'm going to look around for a faith-based counselor to go see. My husband has been very supportive and I've been keeping him pretty up-to-date with how I'm feeling, but I do think it will be good to talk to a professional about it. Especially since having any degree of prenatal depressions puts me at a higher risk of having PPD. So, I'm looking forward to that and finding some ways to help me cope with all these terrible feelings I've been having. Not really meaning to be a downer, because I am optimistic I can work through this in a healthy way with some help!

I'm so glad that you finally got to hear baby on a Doppler. I'm sorry that you have been suffering with some depression. I think that speaking with your doctor and keeping your husband in the loop are both great and getting outside support is going to be so beneficial. I hope you know we are here for support as well.



lucy1 said:


> Thank you everyone we are over the moon to have our little Olivia Rose :)
> 
> Can't wait to see what everyone else is cooking!

Great name!


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Congratulations on the great scan, Tasha! Your baby looks beautiful! 

Harley, so sorry you're feeling down. It's definitely best to talk to someone now that can help you understand your feelings so you can be happy & healthy for your baby and the rest of your family. I saw a therapist several years ago for some personal issues and it definitely helps!

Medzi, yay for baby pokes!

Afm, I am feeling baby sooo much today. I've had a few flutters during the last week but today I can feel definite movement. It's like the baby's been doing aerobics in my tummy for the past hour. It is sooo amazing to finally feel my munchkin. There is nothing in the world like it!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Harley Quinn said:


> Tasha, glad baby looks well. :) Lovely pic!
> 
> Congrats on your little girl, lucy!
> 
> Great bump, Bubbles! Is the cervix measurement ultrasound routine? Are they worried about preterm labour for some reason? Just wondering because I've not heard of a separate ultrasound just for that. I asked, and they will measure my cervix at the 20 week gender/anatomy scan.
> 
> AFM, I had a routine doctor's appointment this morning. I got to hear the heartbeat finally! Baby had been hiding from the doppler every other visit. Heart rate was 150, so just perfect.
> 
> I mentioned to my doctor that I've been feeling mildly depressed these last 2-3 weeks, and we chatted about that for a bit. She recommended I pursue counselling. I've checked, and it's covered (up to a certain amount) through my work benefits, so I'm going to look around for a faith-based counselor to go see. My husband has been very supportive and I've been keeping him pretty up-to-date with how I'm feeling, but I do think it will be good to talk to a professional about it. Especially since having any degree of prenatal depressions puts me at a higher risk of having PPD. So, I'm looking forward to that and finding some ways to help me cope with all these terrible feelings I've been having. Not really meaning to be a downer, because I am optimistic I can work through this in a healthy way with some help!

Thanks, Harley! Regarding the cervix measurement, they are just checking to make sure a procedure I had a few years ago to shave off some precancerous cells hasn't affected the length of my cervix. It's not routine for most, no, and they really didn't take much off, but they'd rather be safe than sorry. They said they do this for all the women who go to that practice who have had that same or a similar procedure done.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Medzi, so exciting that you're feeling something now! Yay!!! :D

Jrepp, thanks!! Don't you love Tuesdays? ;)

Lucy, Olivia Rose is a beautiful name. I am particularly fond of Rose as a middle name.

Forgot to add in my last post, Harley, I do hope that you feel better soon. Talking to someone is a great start. I see a therapist myself for depression and anxiety, and she is amazing. Talk therapy is wonderful if you have the right therapist.


----------



## Livvy

Lucy congrats!! And Olivia is a great name (it's my name) ;)


----------



## Srrme

Gosh, it's so hard to keep up with this thread! :haha:

I have another appointment on the 20th with my Midwife, and we will take another peak and see if we can find out the gender then. I'm bummed it's so far away, but we don't have enough money for another extra ultrasound before then.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Thanks for clarifying, Bubbles. That makes perfect sense that they would need to measure your cervix. This sounds weird to say, but I hope it's the perfect length. Ha.

Thanks for all the love, ladies. :) I knew you'd all be great support, so I will keep you in the loop as to how the counseling goes. 

Lucy, Olivia is indeed a great name!


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Joyofmylife...thx, it is awkward isn't it?


----------



## BeautifulRose

My niece is Olivia Rose .. Rose is my middle name too &#128525;&#10084;&#65039; Congrats 

Congrats Tasha on the beautiful scan 

I'm having a cervix ultrasound once a month just to monitor length because of previous early labor


----------



## Medzi

Love the name Olivia! It is on our name list :)


----------



## babyvaughan

Congrats Lucy!!


----------



## Starlight34

I'm having an ultrasound to find out the gender on February 10th.
Can't wait! It's been fun finding out what everybody is having.


----------



## Medzi

Exciting Starlight! That is only a week away!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Yay Starlight! So exciting!

I hope we get some more girls in here soon, so many boys happening in July!


----------



## Khatif

Tasha said:


> Awwww fab Lucy. Congrats.
> 
> Cute bump luv!
> 
> I had a lovely private scan. Baby's head is right behind my belly button despite my bump being very low :haha: it kept rubbing their nose. Is about 11cm bum to head.
> 
> 
> https://i723.photobucket.com/albums/ww235/Tasha_Adams/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps7cd9c512.jpg

What a cute baby! Very nice picture!


----------



## sportysgirl

Great news on the scans and genders ladies. Am also loving the bump photos.

I have my scan this afternoon am so excited but nervous too! Midwife tomorrow.


----------



## Khatif

Harley Quinn said:


> Tasha, glad baby looks well. :) Lovely pic!
> 
> Congrats on your little girl, lucy!
> 
> Great bump, Bubbles! Is the cervix measurement ultrasound routine? Are they worried about preterm labour for some reason? Just wondering because I've not heard of a separate ultrasound just for that. I asked, and they will measure my cervix at the 20 week gender/anatomy scan.
> 
> AFM, I had a routine doctor's appointment this morning. I got to hear the heartbeat finally! Baby had been hiding from the doppler every other visit. Heart rate was 150, so just perfect.
> 
> I mentioned to my doctor that I've been feeling mildly depressed these last 2-3 weeks, and we chatted about that for a bit. She recommended I pursue counselling. I've checked, and it's covered (up to a certain amount) through my work benefits, so I'm going to look around for a faith-based counselor to go see. My husband has been very supportive and I've been keeping him pretty up-to-date with how I'm feeling, but I do think it will be good to talk to a professional about it. Especially since having any degree of prenatal depressions puts me at a higher risk of having PPD. So, I'm looking forward to that and finding some ways to help me cope with all these terrible feelings I've been having. Not really meaning to be a downer, because I am optimistic I can work through this in a healthy way with some help!


Brave girl! You did really well to tell your doctor about the feelings you have.
I can relate to you totally. I have my appointment with a counselling next week. To talk to someone can help a lot already to understad what is going on. I am very happy that you told them and asked for help. That is a big step.
I had PPD and it is a horrible experience. Next to it, I had/have clinical depression and I was taking antidepressant for years. That why we only have the second child now. 
So my all sympathy and support to you. It can be hard but with some good help you learn that is normal and you dont have to feel bad about it.


----------



## Khatif

I am back from the midwife. He hardly could find the HB so I started to freak out a bit, even DH looked a bit worried but after couple of minutes we heard it. It was clear and strong just like to play hide and seek.
The top of my uterus is now at my belly button and everything is good.

My next appointment with the 20th weeks echo for medical reason is 10 March. Five more weeks to go. 
Oh and I asked about my placenta but they will only check for its position next time.

How are you girls today?


----------



## MrsB11

I booked a private gender scan for yesturday & found out I'm having a boy :blue: ! Will try & put some pics up later, even got 3d pics.

My next midwife appointment is on 24th March, I'll be 24 weeks.

X


----------



## dan-o

Tasha, very sweet blanket and beautiful scan pic, so cute! <3

Luvalllmy wow that snow is amazing! And your bump is gorgeous too! 

Beautifulrose, glad the weekly appts are reassuring, hope the cervical scan goes perfect next week :)

mselizabeth, not sure I'd even bother to tell men, maybe just wait for a brave one to guess lol :haha:

Lucy congrats on joining team pink!! :wohoo: Love the name :)

Bubbles lovely little bump coming along! Good luck for tomorrow x

Harleyquuinn, yay for HB! Counselling sounds great to work though all your feelings :hugs:

Madzi, joyof, so pleased you are feeling your LO's now :yipee:

Good luck for this afternoons scan sportysgirl :)

Khatif, scarey when baby is a rascal like that! My MW couldn't find either of my boys until the 20-something week appt! They always look too low on me :dohh: 

MrsB11!! Congrats on team blue! Look forward to piccies <3


----------



## Medzi

MrsB congrats on a boy!! Exciting!

Khatif that little stinker playing hide and seek! Aw. Glad it was found and was nice and strong. 

Thinking of Sporty! Hope the scan goes well! 

Been feeling a bit stressed lately (not baby related) and now have a stupid cold sore. Ugh.

19 (!!!) weeks - almost halfway!!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Oooh, another boy in here! Congrats, MrsB! :) That's fantastic. 

Thank you, Khatif. I did have "the baby blues" for 2 weeks after my first, and what I assume was delayed PPD, if that's a thing, around 4 months after my second. That's part of what made me think I should see someone about it - I've been feeling similar to how I felt during those two periods of life. I think I've found a counselor who I might like, so I'll try to give him a call today. :)

Medzi, your baby is a mango today! Holy crap! 

Good luck at your scan today, sportysgirl!

I'm 17 weeks today... Whoa. Going to try to get a bump pic today. 17 weeks was the first bump pic I took last pregnancy, so it will be fun to compare. I wore the same dress today as in that picture just for that reason. :haha:


----------



## babyvaughan

My dad had a massive stroke almost two years ago it was so heartbreaking. I was only 20, he has had to relearn a lot but for the most part lives normally. He has had a few episodes were he passed out but last night we believe he had a small stroke by his symptoms. Breaks my heart for him at 54 he has had two heartaches and if that was a stroke then 3 strokes. All in last 4 years! I'm so glad I'm giving him his first grand baby I'm just worried about something happening to him. My dads an grumpy one but also a goof ball and loves children he will adore our son! If you pray please pray for my father. He seems to be doing okay but with strokes they can keep reoccurring many times over! His father, my papo died from a stroke that damage his brain stem! 22 years old I need my dad I have a lot of life to share with him!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Congrats on the boy, MrsB!

Good luck, sportysgirl!

Happy mango week, Medzi!! So close to halfway!

BabyV, I'm sorry to hear about your dad. I just sent some positive thoughts up for him. Hoping for the best! :hugs:

AFM, tomorrow is the cervix measurement. I don't expect it to be an issue, but if it is, what will happen? Will they have to suture my cervix shut and put me on bed/pelvic rest? I have no experience with this so I don't really know what to expect if worst comes to worst.


----------



## Tasha

Sportysgirl I hope your scan went well.

Khatif :hugs: that must of been scary! 

Congrats Mrs B, we are having lots of boys in here. Can't wait to see pics.

How are you dano?

Wow Medzi, happy 19 weeks. So pregnant :)

Happy 17 weeks Harley, can't wait to see your bump pic.

The hugest of :hugs: babyvaughan, my grandad had many strokes from his 50's until he died in his 70's, it's so scary to see them go through it. I'm holding you all in my thoughts.

Bubbles, that would depend on the measurements, a little under the range they like would probably mean progesterone (this can be tablets, suppositories or injections depending on your doctors preference) and perhaps some bed rest, a lot under or funneling would indeed mean suture. That's unlikely though and rare :hugs:


----------



## Babygirl3289

Wow congrats Lucy and Mrs.B! How exciting! 

BabyV - So sorry about your dad.. Sending prayers for him and your family.:hugs:

Sportygirl- Good luck today at yours scan! 


AFM - I have been so busy with work ! I have barely had enough time to eat.. and that worries me! I do eat but I feel like I am not eating enough. I think I need more protein and carbs!

I cannot tell if I am having flutters ! I think so but its hard to tell haha 

5 weeks and 1 day until we find the gender! SO far away!!!!:wacko:


----------



## Harley Quinn

BabyV, I'm sorry to hear about your dad. I'll be praying for him and your family. I know what you mean about needing your dad. My dad passed away almost 20 years ago (I was 13) and it's left a big gap for sure. Here's to a long, happy life your your dad; how special that you get to give him his first grand baby! :)

Babygirl, protein and carbs for sure! I find I can't eat a lot of food all at once like I used to, so I have to eat smaller meals and little snacks in between. I eat lentil soup for lunch pretty much every day of the work week. That really fills me up and keeps me full for a long time. I eat it along with a salad, actually. That's basically my daily dose of veggies. :)


----------



## Khatif

babyvaughan said:


> My dad had a massive stroke almost two years ago it was so heartbreaking. I was only 20, he has had to relearn a lot but for the most part lives normally. He has had a few episodes were he passed out but last night we believe he had a small stroke by his symptoms. Breaks my heart for him at 54 he has had two heartaches and if that was a stroke then 3 strokes. All in last 4 years! I'm so glad I'm giving him his first grand baby I'm just worried about something happening to him. My dads an grumpy one but also a goof ball and loves children he will adore our son! If you pray please pray for my father. He seems to be doing okay but with strokes they can keep reoccurring many times over! His father, my papo died from a stroke that damage his brain stem! 22 years old I need my dad I have a lot of life to share with him!

I am so sorry to hear about your dad. I will pray for him!


----------



## timeforababy

Not been posting for a while :)

Congratulations to all who have had scans and found out!

My parents have now decided to come and visit for one week (which is very sweet and they live halfway around the world) but I'm not sure how I will manage. Some days are good and some days I'm so tired.

I felt baby kick!!!! (in between all my other gut movements). 18 weeks


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Babyv, I'm so sorry about your dad. Prayers to you and your family that all will be okay and you have many, many more years to enjoy your life with your dad!


----------



## babyvaughan

Thank You all! I thankfully handle this all much better than before. Having someone you love be fine on moment and then forget there life and how to talk, eat, move the next is the scariest! He has come so so far to loose it all again!


----------



## JoyofMyLife

So I am feeling pretty miserable today and am hoping somebody might have insight as to what's going on with my body. 

I started having some dull pain in my lower back about 3 weeks ago and it's been constant but fairly manageable. Yesterday the pain shifted to my lower left butt cheek area but still wasn't too bad, just like a pinching feeling. Last night in bed I could feel the pain getting stronger and spreading through the entire left side of my butt area and today I can barely walk. The pain feels pretty deep under my skin and further back than my hip area. It hurts to sit, stand, lay down or walk. I'm afraid it's my pelvis and that's it's just going to keep getting worse. 

Has anyone else experienced this with this pregnancy or previous pregnancies? I really don't know what to do.


----------



## Babygirl3289

JoyofMyLife said:


> So I am feeling pretty miserable today and am hoping somebody might have insight as to what's going on with my body.
> 
> I started having some dull pain in my lower back about 3 weeks ago and it's been constant but fairly manageable. Yesterday the pain shifted to my lower left butt cheek area but still wasn't too bad, just like a pinching feeling. Last night in bed I could feel the pain getting stronger and spreading through the entire left side of my butt area and today I can barely walk. The pain feels pretty deep under my skin and further back than my hip area. It hurts to sit, stand, lay down or walk. I'm afraid it's my pelvis and that's it's just going to keep getting worse.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this with this pregnancy or previous pregnancies? I really don't know what to do.


It sounds like Sciatica? 

I have sacroilitis - which is the inflammation of the sacro-iliac joint and it literally feels like a deep bone pain in my left buttock right in the middle...its very stiff at times too


----------



## Keyval

I get this on and off and had it with last pregnancy aswell. Could you are a physio? Sounds like sciatica. Unfortunately mine just got worse the heavier I got


----------



## Jrepp

I have a very similar pain only on the right which is sciatic pain. It definitely sounds like a pinched nerve to me. Have you spoken to your doctor?


----------



## heaveneats

Had to pull out my maternity jeans finally! Feeling pretty huge
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150204_164017.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 18


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Thanks everyone for your feedback. I'm going to call my doctor tomorrow if the pain doesn't get better. If it gets any worse then I'm not going to be able to walk :(


----------



## Medzi

Babyv so sorry to hear about your dad. Sending lots of positive healing vibes! I, like Harley, lost my dad almost 20 years ago when I was 12. Never easy. Hope he had a speedy recovery!

Joy - Yep, sciatica! I feel your pain. I've had it in the past. Hope you get some relief!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Thanks for the info, Tasha! Good to know that it's rare to need sutures. I will definitely let you all know what happens.

Today, DH and I made our first purchase for Squirmy! We got some cute, mint green and white gender neutral onesies and some pants to go with them. One of the onesies has little elephants on it! Ahh melts my heart! <3


----------



## Starlight34

Joy- I am suffering from the same thing. I'm having problems with my SI joint. The pain can be pretty miserable, I had to take time off work until it settled down. What helped me was seeing a chiropractor and a physiotherapist. I was given exercises to do to help strengthen the muscles in that area, and that gave me some relief. I ice it frequently to help with the inflammation. I still have some dull aches, but it's feeling much better. I hope you can get relief soon too.


----------



## Livvy

Definitely sounds like sciatica Joy, I had that EXACT same thing (like, to the T of the description) at 8 weeks and it went away on its own. I did go to the doctor though, and they ruled out ectopic then.


----------



## Jrepp

I just looked do at my fertility friend chart and I can't really believe how much time has gone by! I'm currently on cycle day 107 and am 2 weeks away from when my 4th period would be due. It's so crazy!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 47.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Keyval

I'm so miserable today. I think i got the flu. I'm aching and so cold and also I have a cough that's gone down into my chest. Everytime I cough I feel like I'm pulling my stomach it's so sore :( . I really hope baby is OK


----------



## Tasha

Yay for baby buys bubbles.

Yikes jrepp, that makes it sound so far.

:hugs: keyval, I hope you feel better soon.

Yesterday the deputy head at my LO's school said to me that every time she sees me she is worried it will be the day I tell her the baby died. It upset me a LOT. I know it wasn't said with malice but this is scary for me and she didn't need to voice her worries to me. Now every time someone mentions the pregnancy (which was a lot yesterday as I saw my mum, brother and dad) I think are they expecting my baby to die too?


----------



## dan-o

:hugs: Tasha, I don't. I've always thought this was your rainbow, even when you had that very first scan!! (remember??) People write me off (or should I say the baby) too, I can't even be bothered to tell anyone this time. Only my mum (who has a similar history to me) and my hubby know. I just look like I've put on a stone, so no one's guessed yet. 
Both my mw and my consultant made similar, but slightly less to the point, remarks on my last appointments. Ugh.

As for me I've been a bit rubbish TBH, either pouring red blood when I do anything or spotting when I rest, no one in the nhs is interested. :roll: I'm sure you aren't surprised! 
Ah well, private scan on Saturday, hoping to get some answers :flower:


----------



## Tasha

:hugs: dano. It doesn't surprise me that no one is interested sadly. The thing is if you losing a lot of blood regularly then aside from the baby (I've noticed that pre 24 weeks they don't care about baby), surely they should be thinking about you and your health too. Keeping an eye on you for that reason, if nothing else. So bloody frustrating that we always have to fight isn't it?

Doctors always say similar but less obvious things to me too, I take it in my stride now maybe because I expect it from them I have an armour? Whereas it came from no where from her, iykwim? My immediate family know but no one else aside from Bnb girls and sands girls x I'm always here if you need a chat xx


----------



## hollyw79

Oh my gosh.. That is horrible Tasha! I'm so sorry!!! 

Dan o.. I definitely agree that there should be concern for YOU losing blood like that. Can you try and push it up towards the next person in command and threaten them in some sort? I feel like it almost ALWAYS is matter of just finding someone who cares!


----------



## k4th

Tasha - :hugs: I hope she feels mortified on reflection! I'm sure most people aren't thinking that - just wishing you well & sending positive thoughts :hugs:

Dan-o - I'd start playing things up if I were you. With heavy loss, start saying you feel faint, lightheaded, sick etc etc. see if that helps. So sorry you aren't being taken seriously :(

Congrats to all the gender reveals!!

Babyvaughan - thinking if you & your family :hugs:

Joy - I thought sciatica too :( hope it doesn't last long!

Keyval - hope you feel better soon. I had flu before Christmas. I felt so miserable & there's nothing you can take. Get plenty if fluids. & maybe try a hot bath or breathe in some steam to try to ease the congestion :hugs:

Afm: I've started buying some things. Mostly nappies (while I'm earning a full wage). But also just treated myself to a pink lining bag. At the back if my mind I'm a little worried about buying just now, but I'm trying not to dwell on it. 

Can't wait until all our babies are safely here in our arms :flow:


----------



## Bubbles1088

Keyval, I hope you feel better soon. Sorry you're sick. :(

Dan-o, ugh those doctors. I'm so sorry they are being that way. Hoping the private scan gives you answers!

k4th-I get what you mean about the anxiety about buying things for baby now. I felt that way yesterday when I bought some onesies. Trying not to dwell on it though!

Cervix scan in a couple of hours!


----------



## LuvallmyH

Congrats to everyone who found out! 

Tasha I said so on the other thread but, :hugs:.

Dan-o I find it absurd you are being treated so poorly. I hope your scan this weekend gives you some answers and reassurance.

Feel better Keyval.


----------



## Medzi

Tasha that is a horrible thing for someone to say! I hope she feels really terrible. Ugh. I'm upset for you. :hugs: All that natters is things are going good now and I believe you'll have a rainbow baby to hold soon!

Dan-o I cannot believe your treatment. I hope the scan on Saturday helps!

All OK here. Feeling laaaazy. My mom is coming tonight and will be watching our son while dh and I go to my ultrasound in the morning. Then we go to a big dinner to celebrate my brothers engagement :)


----------



## Bubbles1088

Cervix and amniotic fluid looked great! Thank goodness for that. They said that we will have to check it again later on to make sure it isn't shortening too early.

Also, much to my surprise, they offered to show is gender! Of course we said yes! And...we are team :pink:!!! So exciting! It looked very obviously like girl parts, but of course they will look at it again at the anatomy scan. But holy crap you guys, we are actually having a girl! This is what I was hoping for. :happydance: :cloud9:


----------



## Babygirl3289

Dan-o - As Tasha said - Unfortunately they say there is nothing they can do as regards to the baby, since its earlier in the pregnancy. But I agree that if you are losing a lot of blood they should be worried about your health also. 

Sporty- How did your scan go?


----------



## Babygirl3289

How awesome! Congrats Bubbles! <3


----------



## babyvaughan

Tasha & Dan-o I'm so sorry for what you guys are going through people & doctors need to be more sensitive and put themselves in your shoes. I checked every time I feel wetness to make sure it not blood even though I've had none the fear is always there, I truly couldn't imagine being your shoes! You guys are doing awesome, you've come so far already not to many more weeks until the doctors will care even though they should now! I can't wait to see pictures of your healthy rainbow babies! Keep your spirits up!


----------



## sammynashley

Tasha & dano- sorry to hear people have been negative towards you, it's not a nice feeling. I think a lot of people don't actually realise how insensitive they can be and I hope she's thinking back on what she said and realising what a b*tch she sounded!

Bubbles- congrats on team pink!!

Afm- haven't been on for a few days been feeling a bit run down, didn't want to share the negativity. All of a sudden been thinking about my csection and it's scaring me a little if I'm honest, the spinal terrifies me! Last time hubby had me in a headlock while I was hysterically crying and surrounded by 4 nurses trying to comfort me so I could get my spinal done :dohh: must of looked a complete idiot.


----------



## k4th

Congrats on a great appointment all round bubbles :happydance:

Sammynashley - :hugs: I didn't have a great birth experience first time around. It does play on my mind sometimes too. Was your section an emergency? And this one will be planned? If so - I'm sure getting a spinal won't be as difficult when you're relaxed as opposed to in later labour & in a panic. I had to have one to repair a tear after dd was born & I didn't feel a thing :hugs:


----------



## babyvaughan

Bubbles! Congrats on your little lady!!


----------



## sammynashley

K4th- I had an emergency first time around, epidural went in fine being In labour didn't bother me, but during the section the epidural failed and I felt the cut, second time was planned section, that's when I freaked out with the spinal:( what made it worse was when they out in it my left leg moved by itself and jumped, that panicked me so much.


----------



## Kassy

My anatomy scan is on Monday ladies, 4pm uk. I'm expecting it to be girl but we've Picked names for both genders.


----------



## k4th

sammynashley said:


> K4th- I had an emergency first time around, epidural went in fine being In labour didn't bother me, but during the section the epidural failed and I felt the cut, second time was planned section, that's when I freaked out with the spinal:( what made it worse was when they out in it my left leg moved by itself and jumped, that panicked me so much.

Awww hun. The leg moving does sound freaky - but it's likely to be a weird one off. I know nothing I say will make you feel better right now. I've been given an appointment with an anaesthetist (for completely different reasons) - could you request one & see if they'll let you talk through some options/concerns :hugs:


----------



## sammynashley

K4th- I know it's likely a one off with the leg thingy, I don't think I'll get to speak to anyone until my pre-op way down the line, I would have chosen a vbac but my body doesn't like to labour and they won't induce so don't want to run the risk of a emcs when I can go for an elective. I'd love to vbac but don't think my body wants to I got to 41 weeks 2nd time around with no signs of labour and they wouldn't let me carry any longer :(


----------



## lucy1

Well the most awkward thing just happened.

Me and OH about to have sex him on top when he recoiled and said that I shouldn't be on my back. A little taken a back I said it was fine and he said no and asked me to get on top which I said no to because I'm getting so breathless lately.

So we just didn't have sex and now we are in totally seperate rooms as if it never just happened!

Everything I've read including on the NHS website states do whatever position is comfortable so we appear to be at loggerheads here.

Is anyone else still doing missionary??


----------



## Medzi

Congrats Bubbles!!! Yay for :pink:

Lucy, honestly we don't do missionary very much anyways. Personally, I couldn't right now, my tummy weight is too much and I wouldn't be comfortable. At this point I think it is whatever you feel is comfortable, but later on they don't recommended laying on your back bc the weight is too much and can put pressure and possibly resitrict some blood flow. Sorry it was a bit weird what happened. That has happened to us before too.. We seem to disagree about where to start and then awkwardly just don't do anything..


----------



## Starlight34

Since some of you ladies have been sharing what you've bought so far, I thought I'd join in. When I first found out I was pregnant, I bought a super cute monkey themed swaddling blanket. And recently we've bought a green BOB jogging stroller, little booties with dog faces on them, and some cute gender neutral frog themed onesies, since we haven't found out the gender yet. We won't buy any more until we know, which will be next week hopefully. :winkwink:


----------



## k4th

sammynashley said:


> K4th- I know it's likely a one off with the leg thingy, I don't think I'll get to speak to anyone until my pre-op way down the line, I would have chosen a vbac but my body doesn't like to labour and they won't induce so don't want to run the risk of a emcs when I can go for an elective. I'd love to vbac but don't think my body wants to I got to 41 weeks 2nd time around with no signs of labour and they wouldn't let me carry any longer :(

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Jrepp

I'm sorry you ladies have had such insensitive remarks during your pregnancies. As if you aren't already worried enough!

Congratutions bubbles! Another person joining team pink!

What do they do if you are not getting an epidural and have to go in for an emergency c-section?


----------



## timeforababy

bubbles - congratulations on team pink! We aren't finding out but we both secretly want a girl. I would be happy with either but OH has 2 boys and want to spoil a girl!

Dan-o and Tasha, oh no :( I'm so sorry to hear what you've been going through. I hope you both stay strong.

babyvaughn - i'm so sorry to hear about you dad.

sammy - sorry to hear about your bad experiences, I hope they can manage it better this time for you

lucy1 - i would love to be able to do missionary (and I sometimes sleep on my back) but it's so uncomfortable when his weight is on me at the moment. It's not as if I have that much energy for all the other positions!


as for me I had a really really uncomfortable situation at work today. Some people I've told have told others and it's been spreading (which is ok because it saves me the discomfort of telling people). BUT one person who I'm friendly to (but not really a chatty person), literally shouted across the lunch room today asking if I was having my first baby. I turned around, in shock and said yes. and turned back away. He then had the cheek to continue and ask if i was expecting a boy or a girl. I said I didn't know yet and walked out. There were lots of other people in there and I just felt so uncomfortable that he was quizzing me about my body when I chose not to share that. I'm happy for people to congratulate me about baby but WTF how can he ask these questions in front of a crowd of other people who he doesn't even know if they know yet.

GAH.


and extra - told hubby and he said to have a word with this person's manager about inappropriate behaviour and I'm happy for that to happen.


----------



## Jrepp

lucy1 said:


> Well the most awkward thing just happened.
> 
> Me and OH about to have sex him on top when he recoiled and said that I shouldn't be on my back. A little taken a back I said it was fine and he said no and asked me to get on top which I said no to because I'm getting so breathless lately.
> 
> So we just didn't have sex and now we are in totally seperate rooms as if it never just happened!
> 
> Everything I've read including on the NHS website states do whatever position is comfortable so we appear to be at loggerheads here.
> 
> Is anyone else still doing missionary??

Ugh! Long gone are the days of awkward free sex. I refuse to be on top because I was noticing my belly rubbing against hubby's and felt really gross about it. We mostly stoc to missionary and lately a lot of doggy because it's the only comfortable pain free position we've found. 



timeforababy said:


> bubbles - congratulations on team pink! We aren't finding out but we both secretly want a girl. I would be happy with either but OH has 2 boys and want to spoil a girl!
> 
> Dan-o and Tasha, oh no :( I'm so sorry to hear what you've been going through. I hope you both stay strong.
> 
> babyvaughn - i'm so sorry to hear about you dad.
> 
> sammy - sorry to hear about your bad experiences, I hope they can manage it better this time for you
> 
> lucy1 - i would love to be able to do missionary (and I sometimes sleep on my back) but it's so uncomfortable when his weight is on me at the moment. It's not as if I have that much energy for all the other positions!
> 
> 
> as for me I had a really really uncomfortable situation at work today. Some people I've told have told others and it's been spreading (which is ok because it saves me the discomfort of telling people). BUT one person who I'm friendly to (but not really a chatty person), literally shouted across the lunch room today asking if I was having my first baby. I turned around, in shock and said yes. and turned back away. He then had the cheek to continue and ask if i was expecting a boy or a girl. I said I didn't know yet and walked out. There were lots of other people in there and I just felt so uncomfortable that he was quizzing me about my body when I chose not to share that. I'm happy for people to congratulate me about baby but WTF how can he ask these questions in front of a crowd of other people who he doesn't even know if they know yet.
> 
> GAH.
> 
> 
> and extra - told hubby and he said to have a word with this person's manager about inappropriate behaviour and I'm happy for that to happen.

I would be so angry! I'm proud of you for just walking away. I probably would have been so much rudder. I'm sorry you had to deal with all of that.


----------



## Rach87

Yay bubbles congrats!

Kassy how exciting!! Hope the scan goes well


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Starlight, thank you so much for the tip about icing your sciatica. I iced the painful area last night and feel much better today. Still a little sore but nothing like yesterday.

Dano, so sorry you're having a rough time & getting poor medical treatment. Hopefully things will improve as you get further along.

Tasha, I can't believe someone would say that to you. Even if she wasn't deing malicious, common sense should tell her you just don't say things like that. Unbelievable!

Bubbles, yay another little girl for our group. So happy for you! 

Lucy, we still do missionary sometimes but it's starting to get uncomfortable as my tummy a getting bigger. He usually has to stand on the side of the bed, lol!


----------



## Babygirl3289

I really do not feel pregnant today :( and I honestly don't feel any movements yet..... I'm worried :(


----------



## Bubbles1088

lucy, DH and I still do missionary, but we rarely even have sex at all right now tbh. I have no drive :(. But I've thought about how it may not be possible anymore to do missionary after a certain point.

timeforababy, I'm sorry to hear about that. I'd be angry too if I were you. I think that is an excellent idea to talk to that person's boss.

timeforababy, it may still be too early for feeling movement. I'm just now starting to feel movements myself. I have an anterior placenta which can cushion early movements. Do you know if you have one?

Thanks everyone! We are so excited for a little girl! Well me more than DH but he's excited too. :)


----------



## Babygirl3289

Bubbles - I don't know if I have an anterior placenta . MY OB didn't mention it. Would they be able to tell in an ultrasound at 9 weeks? That's the last time I had one and my next is on March 12th


----------



## Bubbles1088

They should be able to. I know they could tell mine was anterior at my 12 week scan. Maybe try calling and asking if they happened to see that at your last scan? They should have the scan pics on record somewhere.


----------



## Medzi

Don't worry yet babygirl. Still really early to feel movement, even if you don't have an anterior placenta!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Lucy, I'm pretty sure it's okay to lay on your back for the amount of time it takes to have sex. Sorry you had such an awkward experience with your DH. My DH and I still do missionary, but soon I'm sure I'll have to be on top or, as a PP said, have him stand at the end of the bed while I lay down.

Congrats on your baby girl, Bubbles! And so glad to hear your cervix looks good too!

AFM, here's the 17 week bump picture I promised. The pic on the left is from almost 2 years ago, pregnant with DS2 while holding DS1. The one on the right is from yesterday, holding DS2! :)
 



Attached Files:







17 week bump comparison.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Srrme

Babygirl3289 said:


> I really do not feel pregnant today :( and I honestly don't feel any movements yet..... I'm worried :(

I haven't felt pregnant since around 11 weeks, and I just started to feeling consistent movement (I didn't feel any movement until 17 weeks). I wouldn't worry too much. :hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

what an amazing picture Harley! :cloud9: I LOVE it!!


----------



## Medzi

So cool Harley :)


----------



## Bubbles1088

Love the pics, Harley!!


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Very cute, Harley. Your DS2 looks just like DS1 :)

Babygirl, I did not feel pregnant at all until this week (week 18) when I really started feeling baby movements and pelvic pain. Don't worry, I'm sure everything's fine.


----------



## babyvaughan

I still haven't felt movement & I'm 17 weeks. Many have said with your first in can take awhile longer! I feel like I will soon as my bladder has had more pressure lately so I think baby is kicking it or something because I will get this sudden strong urge to go like I have been holding it for hours lol


----------



## dan-o

Good luck for monday Kassy, be sure to update us! :)

Congrats on the fab scan AND team pink bubbles!! :wohoo:

Joy deffo sounds like sciatica. I had it with DS1, right up until delivery! Then it almost went. After I lost weight and strengthened my core it went completely. It's very annoying, I couldn't lie on my back once it got bad!

Babygirl, it is quite early still. While I have been feeling mine, its been very subtle most of the time. Hppe you get some nice strong jabs soon! :)


----------



## Khatif

Tasha said:


> Yay for baby buys bubbles.
> 
> Yikes jrepp, that makes it sound so far.
> 
> :hugs: keyval, I hope you feel better soon.
> 
> Yesterday the deputy head at my LO's school said to me that every time she sees me she is worried it will be the day I tell her the baby died. It upset me a LOT. I know it wasn't said with malice but this is scary for me and she didn't need to voice her worries to me. Now every time someone mentions the pregnancy (which was a lot yesterday as I saw my mum, brother and dad) I think are they expecting my baby to die too?

I don't think that anyone expects the baby to die but they might be terrified that it would happen. They might be just worry about you and the little one growing in you. It is possible that no one around you know how to express their concerns. I sorry if you feel hurted. I send you a hug.


----------



## Khatif

dan-o said:


> :hugs: Tasha, I don't. I've always thought this was your rainbow, even when you had that very first scan!! (remember??) People write me off (or should I say the baby) too, I can't even be bothered to tell anyone this time. Only my mum (who has a similar history to me) and my hubby know. I just look like I've put on a stone, so no one's guessed yet.
> Both my mw and my consultant made similar, but slightly less to the point, remarks on my last appointments. Ugh.
> 
> As for me I've been a bit rubbish TBH, either pouring red blood when I do anything or spotting when I rest, no one in the nhs is interested. :roll: I'm sure you aren't surprised!
> Ah well, private scan on Saturday, hoping to get some answers :flower:

I'm so sorry. I don't understand people how can they be so rude instead of supportive. We are here for you and we all believe in you two! Even though I know it's not the same.


----------



## sportysgirl

Hey ladies, sorry for late reply. 
Scan was good, heart beating, baby kicking and has grown. The fluid has not changed so no worse but no better either. I am still waiting for my harmony results.

I have been feeling pretty fed up really. Going between being positive and then an over whelming feeling of anxiety that something awful is wrong with baby. It is taking away the excitement and joy of being pregnant.

Sorry to be down.

Love seeing all the scans and bumps, glad everyone is doing well. :kiss:


----------



## Khatif

lucy1 said:


> Well the most awkward thing just happened.
> 
> Me and OH about to have sex him on top when he recoiled and said that I shouldn't be on my back. A little taken a back I said it was fine and he said no and asked me to get on top which I said no to because I'm getting so breathless lately.
> 
> So we just didn't have sex and now we are in totally seperate rooms as if it never just happened!
> 
> Everything I've read including on the NHS website states do whatever position is comfortable so we appear to be at loggerheads here.
> 
> Is anyone else still doing missionary??

We hardly do missionary anyway but since I got pregnant we did it only twice. Uhh.First I was so sick I could not even think about it and then DH was away. We just will start working on it again but I feel very awkward.



timeforababy said:


> as for me I had a really really uncomfortable situation at work today. Some people I've told have told others and it's been spreading (which is ok because it saves me the discomfort of telling people). BUT one person who I'm friendly to (but not really a chatty person), literally shouted across the lunch room today asking if I was having my first baby. I turned around, in shock and said yes. and turned back away. He then had the cheek to continue and ask if i was expecting a boy or a girl. I said I didn't know yet and walked out. There were lots of other people in there and I just felt so uncomfortable that he was quizzing me about my body when I chose not to share that. I'm happy for people to congratulate me about baby but WTF how can he ask these questions in front of a crowd of other people who he doesn't even know if they know yet.
> 
> GAH.
> 
> 
> and extra - told hubby and he said to have a word with this person's manager about inappropriate behaviour and I'm happy for that to happen.

What an idiot! I am sorry that happened to you. I think it is good if your or you husband speak with the person and the superior of his. This is really not a behavior you should tolerate. 



Babygirl3289 said:


> I really do not feel pregnant today :( and I honestly don't feel any movements yet..... I'm worried :(

You should not worry about it. Even if it is your second pregnancy it is early to feel the baby. They are just like 10 cm long and like 50-60 gram heavy and your uterus not big. Your baby has a lot of place to move around.
At 9 weeks they cannot tell you what kind of placenta you have since the forming of it still takes place and it still can move around at 12 of 20 weeks it is already clear.

I did not feel any movement yet neither. I am sure that around weeks 18-19 atlast we will feel it as well. Try not to worry



sportysgirl said:


> Hey ladies, sorry for late reply.
> Scan was good, heart beating, baby kicking and has grown. The fluid has not changed so no worse but no better either. I am still waiting for my harmony results.
> 
> I have been feeling pretty fed up really. Going between being positive and then an over whelming feeling of anxiety that something awful is wrong with baby. It is taking away the excitement and joy of being pregnant.
> 
> Sorry to be down.
> 
> Love seeing all the scans and bumps, glad everyone is doing well. :kiss:

I really hope that you get your results soon so you can peace your mind. It is a very difficult period and It feels like forever to know what the test bring. I know it is easy to say but try to keep it up. We are with you


----------



## Khatif

Oh, and we have the names for both gender.


----------



## Tasha

Bubbles so pleased for you.

Sportysgirl, huge hugs hun. The waiting must be awful. Do you know how long you have to wait?

Movement with my first I was 18/19 weeks with a posterior placenta and even then it was just little bubbles. It's totally normal.

Sex we aren't allowed any.

Babygirl I still don't feel pregnant either. I've had zero symptoms all the way along. It's not a sign of bad things.

Thank you for the support girls. It means a lot.


----------



## dan-o

Sportysgirl, sending huge :hug: Hope the wait for your results isn't too much longer. Glad the scan was good and LO growing nicely! <3 :hugs: xxx

Tasha sympathise with you on the no sex allowed rule, same :growlmad: oh well 9 months is a relatively short time to go without, in the grand scheme of things! :flower:


----------



## hollyw79

How are you today Dan o? What time is your ultrasound tomorrow?


----------



## k4th

I'm on a sex ban too :growlmad:

Good luck with your scan dan-o :hugs:


----------



## dan-o

As usual filled the toilet with blood this morning. Nothing much since just spotting. Seems to come on more in the evening and overnight, then stop during the day this week. So strange, not complaining tho, better than bleeding all day every day. I need shares in sanitary pads lol :haha: 
Scan 3.40 tomorrow :)


----------



## sportysgirl

dan-o said:


> As usual filled the toilet with blood this morning. Nothing much since just spotting. Seems to come on more in the evening and overnight, then stop during the day this week. So strange, not complaining tho, better than bleeding all day every day. I need shares in sanitary pads lol :haha:
> Scan 3.40 tomorrow :)

Must be worrying for you. I hope your scan goes well tomorrow looking forward to your update.


----------



## MrsB11




----------



## MrsB11




----------



## MrsB11

Couldn't add all the pics at the same time.


----------



## heaveneats

dan-o man this bleeding never stops for you eh :( i'm glad your getting a scan though, now maybe they can shed light on whats going on, its so weird, the hospital should have scanned you already, i'd be yelling at them.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Ugh so sorry dan-o. I wish your bleeding would just stop. Glad you have a scan tomorrow at least. Wishing you the best! :hugs:

Here's a pic from our scan! I didn't get to add it yesterday because I was on my phone.
 



Attached Files:







photo (12).jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## k4th

Lovely scans mrsb - I'm rubbish at genders but that is team :blue: isn't it?? Congrats!

Dan-o - :hugs: sounds awful. And worrying. I am gobsmacked you're not getting more support!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Oh yes, congrats MrsB!! Lovely scan pics!


----------



## babyvaughan

Best wishes for your scan tomorrow dan-o! Congrats Mrsb


----------



## Livvy

Had my first stranger ask me if I'm pregnant at work yesterday :happydance: I was happy :)


----------



## lucy1

It's funny how everyones attitude to sex during pregnancy is different! Some of us want it, some of us don't, some of us can't...

Well me and OH made a compromise after he finally said HE was uncomfortable doing missionary with my bump incase he hurt her we have agreed he can stand at the edge of the bed while I lie for now. 

Win/win for anyone else reaching the same problems!

Feel like I must point out I'm not adverse to other positions but missionary is my favourite and works best for both of us hence why I'm begrudgingly giving it up :haha:


----------



## MKHewson

I couldnt get enough when pregnant the first time, now I have absolutely zero drive for it I feel awful for my hubby.


----------



## dan-o

Oh wow congrats on team blue mrsb!! :cloud9: 

I had someone guess today, a friend who I walk back from school with sometimes. She said she could only tell from my bum :shock: :rofl: 
Time to pack in the snacking :haha:


----------



## hollyw79

I'm glad you will be able to check in tomorrow dan o! 

love the scan pictures! my next ultrasound isn't until march 10th- AGES away it seems! 

no sex drive here either :rofl: In my last 2 pregnancies, wanted it ALLLLLL the time! Crazy!


----------



## Rach87

Yay mrsb! Congrats! July is a boy month so far for sure! 

Sorry for so many that are having difficulties with some not so nice comments :hugs:


----------



## Babygirl3289

Thank you all for the support! I guess I just am impatient and want to feel baby move ! It will make is so much more real :) I did use the Doppler and heard a strong heartbeat and heard baby moving around- That made me feel at ease :thumbup:

Such cute scans ladies! :cloud9:

Holly - I am in the same boat! My scan is March 12th!! :wacko:
Feels ages away! 


Dan-o - Good luck with the scan tomorrow! I hope all goes well and you get answers!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Congrats, Mrs.B! Great pics!

Those of you who are told you can't have sex... Is the rule is "no sex" or "no orgasms." Like, is it the actual intercourse that's a problem or the little contractions that come when one orgasms? Just curious!


----------



## hollyw79

Would you lovely ladies help my daughter win a necklace by liking her pic on Facebook?? Here is the link: 
https://m.facebook.com/jormisbowtiq...63354387812/647438978716912/?type=1&source=49

And I'd love to add you guys as friends.. My name (Holly) is tagged in the picture. 

I appreciate it a million! She's only 2 but LOVES her necklaces!! :)


----------



## Medzi

Had my anatomy scan this morning. Very stressed and worried :'( Puffin looks OK but there is something possibly wrong with his heart. The aorta is a little big - I guess all four chambers should be roughly the same size but it is showing a little larger. Dr said it is on the high end of normal so could be nothing but doesn't want to say that for sure. We have to go for a fetal echo cardiogram on the 18 and will be able to meet with a pediatric cardiologist to discuss what's wrong if anything then. I'm so so scared :'( There is heart disease on my mom's side and on my dad's side... Does anyone have any experience with this or have had a fetal echo before?


----------



## Harley Quinn

Aw, Medzi. I'm sorry, I don't have any experience with that, but I can imagine how worried you are. Big hugs! :hugs:


----------



## sammynashley

Medzi, I have no experience of this but want to send some hugs :hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

I hope it's nothing Medzi! :hugs:


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Aw so sorry Medzi, I hope it's nothing xx


----------



## Khatif

Medzi, I hope it will be nothing. I have no experience with it. I pray for you and I send you a bug hug.


----------



## k4th

Medzi - :hugs: so sorry you had a stressful scan & face a stressful wait. Hope it's nothing to worry about :hugs:


----------



## Bubbles1088

:hugs: Medzi. I hope it's nothing.


----------



## dan-o

Medzi that must be so worrying for you :( :hugs: I really hope it turns out to be nothing and your doctors are just erring in the side of caution. Xxx


----------



## Tasha

Medzi the hugest hugs. Not personally but lots of my friends babies have and they've been fine. Keeping you in our thoughts xx


----------



## Babygirl3289

Prayers for you Medzi . At least its still technically in the normal range just on the higher end.


----------



## Medzi

Thanks ladies. Yeah, babygirl, I am trying to hold onto that for reassurance and staying away from Google. I really hope come the echo, everything is normal. I honestly feel ok, I'm not totally freaking out and am feeling positive and that we will just take on whatever it is. Still so scary to not hear "all is perfect!" like last time&#8230;


----------



## Jrepp

Medzi I don't have any experience with it but bet it's a pretty scary scenario. I'll be praying that everything turns out alright


----------



## sportysgirl

Medzi said:


> Thanks ladies. Yeah, babygirl, I am trying to hold onto that for reassurance and staying away from Google. I really hope come the echo, everything is normal. I honestly feel ok, I'm not totally freaking out and am feeling positive and that we will just take on whatever it is. Still so scary to not hear "all is perfect!" like last time

I am thinking of you. It's hard when they tell you all is not perfect. Glad your staying away from google, I have been the same, think it would
Probably make things worse. Xx


----------



## BeautifulRose

Lots of prayers and hugs your way Medzi


----------



## JoyofMyLife

So sorry you got alarming news Medzi. I agree with babygirl, you're still in the normal range so that does lower the risk of there being a problem. Prayers that you will get reassurance soon!


----------



## timeforababy

Oh Medzi! I hope the next scans give you reassurance and it's just the doctors being careful.

Cute photos everyone!


----------



## Babygirl3289

I can see how scary that can be - I am nervous for the quad screening blood test next Thursday - Just praying all will be normal/healthy. 

Same with my Anatomy scan - Hoping everything turns out normal!


----------



## babyvaughan

Awh Medzi, I'm sorry! :( I have had I believe two friends experience something like this and everything was actually totally okay! Hope this is the case for you!


----------



## babyvaughan

I switched clinic's again.. lol

DAN-O I need my Feb 20th appt erased these are my new appointments,

Feb 26th
March 6th


----------



## Jrepp

What do you get when you combine a 4" tiny person, a momma that's 12" wide by 5" deep and daddy's hand? That's right folks......daddy just got his first feel of the wee one moving. I am so blessed to have a tiny frame and a posterior placenta. Without those I don't know that I would even be lucky enough to feel baby moving yet.


----------



## hollyw79

wow, so awesome jrepp!!! I have a posterior placenta too and I can feel this LO from the outside on a rare occasion I THINK :haha:


----------



## Bubbles1088

Yay Jrepp how cool!! Can't wait for that to happen for us! Anterior placenta here though so it may be sometime yet!


----------



## dan-o

Aww jrepp that's amazing! <3


----------



## Bubbles1088

Hope your scan goes well for you today, dan-o!


----------



## heaveneats

so sorry its so worrying Medzi, im sure it will all be okay xx


----------



## hollyw79

thinking of you dan-o! :hugs:


----------



## Medzi

Hope your scan went ok dan-o!

Thanks ladies for your support. I just want to know now&#8230;


----------



## dan-o

Hi ladies, back from my scan, went out for a bite to eat afterwards (I'm 38 today!) 

You won't believe this, but we couldn't find any bleeding whatsoever!!! :saywhat: 
Also, since this morning, I haven't even had spotting! I hardly dare to hope that 10 weeks of bleeding has spontaneously resolved.. _As in overnight??_ 
But just maybe, by some miracle, it has?! :flower:

Oh and baby was a little gem, perfect position for the scan! Placenta doesn't look low lying and its posterior, hence early movements.

Team :blue: so all boys for our little family! <3 

https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/A2576894-D64E-408B-B165-64F3AD863B60.jpg
https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/49A08D64-E6CD-4838-A95C-D68939A54A6B.jpg


----------



## Medzi

Aw, dan-o!! He is so perfect <3 Just amazing! :cloud9: Congratulations!

And whaaa?! Glad the bleeding has stopped! What the heck!? But I think that is all good news, even though it is confusing!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Dan-o so glad thrthe bledding had stopped. Your baby boy is bbeautiful xx


----------



## Tasha

Awwww Dano, he is beautiful. Congratulations. The bleeding stopping and a scan was the best birthday presents you could of asked for :cloud9:


----------



## Rach87

Congrats dan-o on boy and no bleed! :) great scans


----------



## Bubbles1088

Congrats, dan-o! Another July baby boy! So glad the bleeding has stopped. I hope it stays away for good!

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## babyvaughan

So great to hear Dan-o ahh Yay team blue!!! CONGRATS!! What a great birthday gift! Happy birthday!!


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Congratulations Dano! What a wonderful bday present! :)


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Just catching up now...spent the day at the car dealership buying a mommy car. Lol. I'll post once I catch up!


----------



## hollyw79

dan-o .. WONDERFUL news!!!!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Jrepp

Great news Dan-o!!!! I hope to join you in team blue in a few weeks. How do you feel about having a boy?


----------



## babyvaughan

Well according family my bump jumped out over night lol. Still easily hide in some clothing but today I purpose wore my fitted striped shirt to show it off! Can't wait for my next scan the more growing the more I get scared everything is okay. I can't wait to feel him so I have that reassurance! Thankful for my Doppler I keep growing more attached to my little man. Who now has a name :) Gavin!


----------



## lucy1

Awww thats great news dan-o!!!

Team pink have some catching up to do!


----------



## sportysgirl

Dan o beautiful scan congratulations on your little boy. Excellent news about the bleeding too.


----------



## k4th

Excellent news dan-o!! So glad the bleeding has stopped :happydance: & yay for team :blue: 

Pink certainly does have some catching up to do Lucy!!


----------



## Khatif

Dan-o, great news on the bleeding. Congratulation on your baby boy. Nice pictures, what a cute nose he has :)


----------



## Tasha

Yay for a bump spurt babyvaughan.

I will def be team pink, I've had one boy followed by four girls but staying team yellow.

18 weeks today, three days until I'm half way :dance:


----------



## dan-o

Yay for a bump sprouting babyvaughan! 

Tasha I still think boy for you! :flower:


----------



## k4th

Babyvaughan - I suddenly can't hide bump anymore! Not that I'm trying to lol!!

Tasha - I think we're staying team :yellow: too. We've changed our mind to yellow after desperately wanting to know. I think we're gonna stick with that now. 

Anyone else team :yellow: ??


----------



## Tasha

Do you dano? I've got a good mix of people saying boy/girl. I've no idea but got a boys name and not a girls.

How's the bleeding today dano? Still none?

Yay K4th. How come you changed your mind? My DH wants to know so it means I have to be extra strong at saying no :haha:


----------



## k4th

Tasha said:


> Do you dano? I've got a good mix of people saying boy/girl. I've no idea but got a boys name and not a girls.
> 
> How's the bleeding today dano? Still none?
> 
> Yay K4th. How come you changed your mind? My DH wants to know so it means I have to be extra strong at saying no :haha:

Tasha - this will be our last baby. We didn't find out with dd & having hubby tell me what she was just after she was delivered was so magical. Made it all worthwhile!! Plus - I'm really a delayed gratification person - we get so much at the touch of a button nowadays there are very few surprises left. So things like not knowing what your Christmas pressies are until Christmas morning & not knowing the ending of a book before you get there are things I really enjoy. Partly because of the wait. Lol - sounds a bit crazy written down!! 

I do want other people to find out though - I love knowing what everyone else is having :rofl: Think that just makes me nosey though!!!


----------



## Tasha

Nooooo, it makes perfect sense to me. I love surprises too, don't read book reviews etc. Plus of our five previous children only Honey we didn't find out and I really liked finding out at birth but it wasn't the moment I expected it to be because of the sadness. I want a happy finding out moment x


----------



## k4th

Tasha said:


> Nooooo, it makes perfect sense to me. I love surprises too, don't read book reviews etc. Plus of our five previous children only Honey we didn't find out and I really liked finding out at birth but it wasn't the moment I expected it to be because of the sadness. I want a happy finding out moment x

& you deserve a happy finding out moment!!! :flower:


----------



## dan-o

I'm the opposite! I'm not keen on suprises, plus I'm a nightmare with names, so need plenty of time to think of one :haha: 

I had some fresh blood when I got up to pee in the night and a little at 6 when I got up. Nothing whatsoever since though. It's so strange :wacko:


----------



## countryblonde

Team yellow over here... kinda antsy to know but just gotta get through my anatomy scan. I love the surprise at the end.. makes all the hard Labour so worth it!


----------



## k4th

Dan-o - think I'd be a nightmare with names either way. Or, more accurately, oh would be!!!! Has anyone checked your cervix for bleeding? Such a relief it's not showing up as uterine - but still annoying! Glad it's not much though. 

Yay countryblonde :happydance: My midwife told me people push harder when they don't know. It's a load of rubbish obvs but I'm holding on to it to get me through my anomaly scan!!


----------



## Medzi

Team yellow here too :) We could have found out on Friday but we didn't want to know. I love finding out at birth too - it was the greatest moment when our son was born. Wouldn't want to not have that again! I'm sooo nosey when it comes to everyone else though.

I'm still feeling worried about Puffin's heart. Everyone is telling me not to and things will be fine, but obviously it is difficult to feel that way but I'm trying to keep positive. I am anxious for my OB appointment on Tuesday to hear his thoughts on my ultrasound (the doctor we spoke to is just the doctor at the ultrasound facility, so we've never met him). I'll have to go to the fetal echo alone to as we can't find anyone to watch our son so my husband will have to. 

BabyV - love the name Gavin! I have a nephew with the same name :)

Dan-o - I have more appointments to add, thanks!
Fetal echo: Feb 18
High-risk clinic: March 10


----------



## Jrepp

You ladies can be nosy weigh me all you want lol. We're finding out March 12th (I won't leave until I know one way or another) and then revealing to my parents and mil the 14th and then revealing to friends and family March 26th at a gender reveal baby shower. I'm even thinking of live streaming the actual reveal so whoever wants can come online and see what baby is going to be


----------



## Medzi

I've never been to a gender reveal - seeing a live stream would be exciting jrepp! How are you going to announce it?


----------



## Bubbles1088

Happy 18 weeks, Tasha!!

BabyV-Congrats on picking a name and your growing bump!

I can't wait to find out what everyone else is having. All you people who can stay team yellow, props to you! I don't know that I could do it.


----------



## timeforababy

Dan-o, gorgeous scan! and belated birthday wishes.

Tasha, k4th, Medzi, I'm team yellow too! This is my first and last (and hubby already has 2 boys). 

Got to go to london for dinner tonight. I really need to rest but I don't see these friends very often (they live in California) so I am dragging myself there.


----------



## JoyofMyLife

I'm team yellow too! Always wanted it that way, even before I became prego. Hubby wanted to find out but I talked him into waiting. The suspense is killing me, especially because tomorrow's my anatomy scan & I know we could find out then, but I know it will be worth the wait to find out at the same moment I get to see my little sweet pea's face. I can't wait!!!


----------



## Medzi

Joy, I admit I had some temptation on Friday at our ultrasound! But I walking in and just said, "we don't want to know!" right away and then I felt like I couldn't change my mind :) It is worth the wait! Hope all goes well for you tomorrow!


----------



## hollyw79

team yellow here too :thumbup:

it's my 4th and final baby.. found out with my other 3-- so this time I'm sticking to my guns.. although the temptation has been there :haha:


----------



## sportysgirl

Team yellow here too! 

Dan-o can you put me down for some appointments?
20 week scan 2nd March
Midwife 2nd April.

Thanks


----------



## Tasha

I'm glad it's lessened Dano.

Medzi, when are you seen? It will be a hard wait for sure.

Have fun timeforababy x

Lots of team yellow then :) If I make it 37 weeks I've another nine scans to get through not including cervix scans and a 4d one, so really need to be strong.


----------



## dan-o

Tasha you'll have to be careful you don't see anything by accident!! :haha:

Timeforababy hope you have a good one! :)

Sportysgirl, will do! 

Think this will be our last as well, even though I don't want it to be. 
I'd have happily had one baby a year if everything was relatively easy and straight forward each time. Hubby may not agree on that tho, mind you he's not been that hard to convice lol :haha:


----------



## Medzi

Tasha I see my OB on Tuesday, but we have the fetal echo on the 18th. I'm pretty sure we get the results right after it is done and won't have to wait.

I get a lot of extra scans too! It is hard to be strong. I just make sure I tell them I don't want to know even if I say I want to! It is hard not watching for things&#8230; like, I think I may have seen a penis on Friday. But then I also thought I was looking at the head and she said it was the tummy&#8230; soo...


----------



## BeautifulRose

My anatomy scan is tomorrow at 2:45 est I'm so nervous they are gonna say it's a girl lol . I've already bought everything in blue and red lol . I feel movement pretty constant now and I love the reassurance . STILL have morning sickness though. :( if you guys remember I was one of the people complaining abou not having any sickness until 9 weeks and now there's not a day that goes by without getting sick. Oh well anything for my punkin


----------



## babyvaughan

Everything online says second trimester you get your energy back. Well first trimester I was normal energy wise now. I take naps mid day and can hardly keep my eyes open!


----------



## Jrepp

Medzi said:


> I've never been to a gender reveal - seeing a live stream would be exciting jrepp! How are you going to announce it?

We're still working on it. Originally we were thinking of some sort of paint dumping onto our heads but that idea was nixed due to the mess it would make....then we went to slime but I think I'll puke if I get slime dumped on me......then we thought colored water but I don't want to have to leave the party to change......then I moved onto confetti cannons which is still an option or confetti balloon pop. I want to announce in a big way but don't want something really expensive



BeautifulRose said:


> My anatomy scan is tomorrow at 2:45 est I'm so nervous they are gonna say it's a girl lol . I've already bought everything in blue and red lol . I feel movement pretty constant now and I love the reassurance . STILL have morning sickness though. :( if you guys remember I was one of the people complaining abou not having any sickness until 9 weeks and now there's not a day that goes by without getting sick. Oh well anything for my punkin

Good luck at your scan tomorrow!


----------



## sportysgirl

Baby vaughan, I am still waiting for the so called 2nd trimester energy boost! lol


----------



## k4th

Joy & rose - enjoy your scans. Hope they go well & babies behave!!

Time - hope you had a good night out. I had friends round on Saturday & stayed up until midnight!! I'm still recovering from it lol!!

Loads of team yellow around :) 

I feel ok in that I'm not sick. But still feel exhausted & I'm waiting for the ever elusive pregnancy "glow" to find me. I just look knackered :rofl:


----------



## Khatif

My energy also is rather low. It is getting better day by day but I still take naps during the day and in the evening I cannot wait till I can sleep.

My bump is not really growing. My belly is getting sloooowly bigger but it is not hard pregnant belly yet. It is so weird, with my son I had bump much faster and by 16 weeks it was obvious. 

I could not wait till the birth with finding out the gender. I love to know who is there and call the baby on its name and bound with it. :)


----------



## sammynashley

Hi ladies haven't been on all weekend, been really lazy :) 

Hope your all doing fine?

Afm- bit worried I had a bump althought it seems to have disappeared and just feel fatter. Worries me a bit as I was like this with DS and he had IUGR not sure if it's common to occur again..don't want to google incase I scare myself. I'll ask my consultant when I see them next week.


----------



## Keyval

I don't think this pregnancy glow exists hah I look so pale and tired I'm losing my hair and my skin so dry hah.


----------



## Tasha

:hugs: Sammy, pregnancy after an IUGR baby is scary. You are increased risk of another IUGR baby (not sure what the percentages are though so talk to your consultant), however it's extremely rare to have onset this early (Riley Rae's was and so that's how I know). Plus your bump shouldn't shrink so I think it's probably where our uterus' are now above our belly buttons meaning baby has the whole width of us whereas before they were in our pelvises and pushing everything out. Does that make sense?


----------



## Bubbles1088

Good luck on your scans today, Joy and BeautifulRose!


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

18 weeks in my new maternity dress.
 



Attached Files:







2015-02-09 12.29.03.jpg
File size: 46.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## sammynashley

Tasha said:


> :hugs: Sammy, pregnancy after an IUGR baby is scary. You are increased risk of another IUGR baby (not sure what the percentages are though so talk to your consultant), however it's extremely rare to have onset this early (Riley Rae's was and so that's how I know). Plus your bump shouldn't shrink so I think it's probably where our uterus' are now above our belly buttons meaning baby has the whole width of us whereas before they were in our pelvises and pushing everything out. Does that make sense?


Thanks tasha, it does make sense. Just need to mention it to my consultant next week, DS was born 3weeks early weighing 5lb and only detected because movements where reduced and I made and song & dance about it, DD was ok had no real issues with her she was 7lb12 a week over. I guess I'm worrying about history repeating itself. With DD I was the size of a house way into maternity clothing, this time around I'm still in my normal clothes.. Only maternity at work because our uniform is a fitted one. It feels pretty much like my sons pregnancy.


----------



## Jrepp

My energy seems to have stayed about the same from first to second trimester......as in pretty much nonexistent. I think if I wasn't so sick all the time I might be a bit peppier. I do have what I guess would be considered a glow. I no longer look like a ghost but have a reddish tint to my skin (although I am still pretty pale and my skin is really dry).


----------



## Tasha

That's understandable Sammy. Is this one a boy? If so, it might be that. I'm the same in normal size twelve (UK size) clothes and it is pregnancy number six to make it this far for me, so should be huge. It does worry me but remind myself that every pregnancy is different. Will you get extra scans?

:hugs: to all you girls feeling rubbish. I feel no different from when I wasn't pregnant x


----------



## Babygirl3289

Dan- o- Amazing scan pictures!! 

I swear I was laying in bed this morning and I had my hand on my lower abdomen and I swear I felt a jab and felt it on my hand too! It was crazy! I am pretty sure it was baby!:happydance:

Hope you all had a good weekend! We found a crib we are going to purchase! I have also been doing some research on gender reveal party supplies- 

Jrepp - We are finding out on March 12th as well! :flower:


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Hey ladies, I just got back from my ultrasound. It was a technician that did the procedure so I won't know the results until I meet with my doctor in 2 weeks. The tech was not allowed to tell me much, so I'm praying everything is ok.

Unfortunately, the tech let it slip about the baby's gender. I am completely heartbroken because I wanted more than anything to be suprised on my delivery day. I told him in the beginning that I didn't want to know and he did a good job of keeping it a secret until he accidently slipped and said "he's" changed positions 2 or 3 times since I started. He quickly tried to back peddle and said "or she". Then he tried saying "I always say he, you know like how they name hurricanes he...I never say it." Then he kept talking and called the baby "it" and then caught himself saying "it" and got all flustered. It was a disaster! 

I did my best to keep it together through the rest of the procedure but I burst into tears as soon as I left. I'm not disappointed about the gender because I would be happy either way, I'm just so upset that I know now. I called my husband and cried to him about it, but I didn't tell him the gender. Im not going to tell anyone. We had a plan to be surprised and I don't want to ruin it for everyone. I'm just so upset cause I'm the one who really didn't want to know. :(


----------



## Bubbles1088

Aw Joy I'm sorry to hear. :hugs: I do hope that everything looks good on the scan though. I hate that you have to wait 2 weeks for results.


----------



## k4th

Aww Joy :hugs: sorry you're disappointed :( At least nobody else knows - you'll still get the pleasure of sharing the news with everyone else at birth :hugs: & how annoying you have to wait 2 weeks! I've never heard of that before :( Hopefully the next two weeks will fly by :hugs:


----------



## babyvaughan

Babygirl, I threw a gender reveal party its really easy and fun. I used pinterest for ideas. But I did all the decor alternating pink & blue. I made cookies pink lips & blue mustaches. We had a cake that was half blue and half pink everyone had a candle on which side they thought baby was. Then we just had snacks and the middle to end we pulled out a box I had decorated with blue and pink hearts and inside was our balloons that came out saying its a boy! I did the party for about $30. Walmart had most of my stuff including the cookie cutters and Party City had the balloons :)


----------



## Babygirl3289

Babyvaugn - That sounds great! Did you make the cake? If so, how did you make it half pink/ half blue?


----------



## timeforababy

Joy - sorry to hear that! What a shame he spoilt it for you but at least you can keep it secret now.

As for the energy boost/glow stage, I don't think it's for the whole trimester as such, I think it's a question of good days/weeks vs the bad. I've managed to be pretty normal this weekend and my workout has increased and not felt so out of breath (I'm hoping something shifted to help!). Also, very thankful that I'm no longer eating so much!

Hope everyone has that energy boost that they need soon.


----------



## Babygirl3289

Timeforbaby- I noticed my appetite has gone back to normal!


----------



## sammynashley

Tasha- this ones a boy which is making me worry I guess, I had extra scans with DD. But the midwife hasn't mentioned anything to me. Guess that's another thing I'll ask on Tuesday. I don't feel very looked after this time around, the midwife talks to me as though I don't know what I'm talking about when I experienced these things.

With DS it all started with my waters leaking at 28weeks that's how they picked up his growth issues potentially thinking he had dwarfism. So maybe if I don't get xtra scans I'll pay for private growth scans. 

Do you get extra scans for growth? I worry because DD was an ok weight they won't bother with extra scans this time.

Joy- sorry he slipped up it's very unprofessional of him, hoping he does just call baby he and there's nothing in it. :hugs:


----------



## BeautifulRose

Sorry the tech told you Joy that wasn't professional at all 

I had my anatomy scan and it went well , they measured my cervix and it looked good . He is definitely a boy so they were right at the 13w6d scan. Baby is 11 oz but get this, I've only gained 1 pound this pregnancy. My stomach is very large so I must have lost weight somewhere else I'm guessing. Idk the dr didn't seem concerned. My next appointment is the glucose test. How fun. :(


----------



## Babygirl3289

Beautifulrose- Glad your ultrasound went well!


----------



## sammynashley

Glad you scan went well beautifulrose, I'm not looking forward to my glucose test either..Ergh


----------



## Jrepp

babyvaughan said:


> Babygirl, I threw a gender reveal party its really easy and fun. I used pinterest for ideas. But I did all the decor alternating pink & blue. I made cookies pink lips & blue mustaches. We had a cake that was half blue and half pink everyone had a candle on which side they thought baby was. Then we just had snacks and the middle to end we pulled out a box I had decorated with blue and pink hearts and inside was our balloons that came out saying its a boy! I did the party for about $30. Walmart had most of my stuff including the cookie cutters and Party City had the balloons :)

We're having a gender reveal March 28th. It's a combo baby shower and gender reveal. Our entire theme is pink Vs blue competition. So far we have a relay race, corn hole, family feud, price is right and jeopardy. Stay tuned to my blog for sneak peaks at shower decorations (link in sig). As far as the actual reveal we had tons of ideas and are now to giving each person a black balloon filled with confetti and pop them at the same time.



JoyofMyLife said:


> Hey ladies, I just got back from my ultrasound. It was a technician that did the procedure so I won't know the results until I meet with my doctor in 2 weeks. The tech was not allowed to tell me much, so I'm praying everything is ok.
> 
> Unfortunately, the tech let it slip about the baby's gender. I am completely heartbroken because I wanted more than anything to be suprised on my delivery day. I told him in the beginning that I didn't want to know and he did a good job of keeping it a secret until he accidently slipped and said "he's" changed positions 2 or 3 times since I started. He quickly tried to back peddle and said "or she". Then he tried saying "I always say he, you know like how they name hurricanes he...I never say it." Then he kept talking and called the baby "it" and then caught himself saying "it" and got all flustered. It was a disaster!
> 
> I did my best to keep it together through the rest of the procedure but I burst into tears as soon as I left. I'm not disappointed about the gender because I would be happy either way, I'm just so upset that I know now. I called my husband and cried to him about it, but I didn't tell him the gender. Im not going to tell anyone. We had a plan to be surprised and I don't want to ruin it for everyone. I'm just so upset cause I'm the one who really didn't want to know. :(

I'm so sorry that happened! I know how much you wanted to stay on team yellow. I hope everything turns out alright and early congratulations on team blue.



sammynashley said:


> Tasha- this ones a boy which is making me worry I guess, I had extra scans with DD. But the midwife hasn't mentioned anything to me. Guess that's another thing I'll ask on Tuesday. I don't feel very looked after this time around, the midwife talks to me as though I don't know what I'm talking about when I experienced these things.
> 
> With DS it all started with my waters leaking at 28weeks that's how they picked up his growth issues potentially thinking he had dwarfism. So maybe if I don't get xtra scans I'll pay for private growth scans.
> 
> Do you get extra scans for growth? I worry because DD was an ok weight they won't bother with extra scans this time.
> 
> Joy- sorry he slipped up it's very unprofessional of him, hoping he does just call baby he and there's nothing in it. :hugs:

I'm sorry you don't feel like you are being taken care of really well. I don't feel I am either. They have yet to do any urine testing, and I have only had 1 blood draw at 7 weeks. My appointments consist of weight check, quick check on baby via doppler and a 5 minute discussion about how much I've been puking. Perhaps we both need too talk to our docs about expectations.



BeautifulRose said:


> Sorry the tech told you Joy that wasn't professional at all
> 
> I had my anatomy scan and it went well , they measured my cervix and it looked good . He is definitely a boy so they were right at the 13w6d scan. Baby is 11 oz but get this, I've only gained 1 pound this pregnancy. My stomach is very large so I must have lost weight somewhere else I'm guessing. Idk the dr didn't seem concerned. My next appointment is the glucose test. How fun. :(

Glad your scan went well. 

AFM: I cleaned out the closet and am now in so much pain. My back and pelvic bone (really my entire pelvis) is absolutely killing me. I'm so uncomfortable and just hurt everywhere.


----------



## sammynashley

Jrepp- your midwife visits sound like mine apart from they don't weigh me, my last bloods were done at weeks, my midwife is aware of previous IUGR & GD and other complications but if she was anymore laid back I think she'd laying down on the floor, I won't see her until I'm 22weeks so maybe I'll chat with her then, my care will be shared with a consultant so maybe they'll call the shots more than the midwife. 

I spent the day cleaning too, kinda had a early nesting moment..went through the childrens room, threw 2 black sack of toys away plus another for a charity shop. Also blitzed the living room so now walking like I've had an accident :haha: have a nice warm bath!


----------



## Bubbles1088

BeautifulRose, glad the ultrasound went well! Ugh I am not looking forward to the glucose test either! Blech.


----------



## Medzi

Joy I am so so so sorry that happened. Being team yellow myself I can only imagine the disappointment :hugs: I do think though that it is really neat that only you know. It is a little secret between just you and your baby.


----------



## babyvaughan

Babygirl3289 said:


> Babyvaugn - That sounds great! Did you make the cake? If so, how did you make it half pink/ half blue?

The cake my MIL went to the grocery store bakery and asked them do the frosting half pink/blue. She did it last minute but I know if you give them a days notice they are usually more than willing to do custom stuff :) I also forgot I did pink lemonade as beverage, and for blue you can do blue Hawaiian punch.


----------



## babyvaughan

I think the baby is on my bladder I've had to pee 5 times in 30 minutes!! Lol


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Thank you everyone for understanding my disappointment. I feel bad for getting upset about the surprise being ruined because I know what really matters is that the baby's healthy, which we will hopefully get confirmation of soon. The poor tech was so flustered trying to cover up the slip. I kind of felt bad for him. I know I would be mortified if I made that mistake.

DH really wants to know the gender so I'm going to figure out a fun way to surprise him with the news. But we are definitely keeping it a secret from everyone else!

Beautifulrose, I'm glad you had a great scan! You are so lucky to have only gained one pound. :)


----------



## Medzi

Joy don't feel bad about how you felt. I'm glad you are feeling a bit better about it and it will be fun to reveal to your husband. :flower:


----------



## Khatif

JoyofMyLife said:


> Thank you everyone for understanding my disappointment. I feel bad for getting upset about the surprise being ruined because I know what really matters is that the baby's healthy, which we will hopefully get confirmation of soon. The poor tech was so flustered trying to cover up the slip. I kind of felt bad for him. I know I would be mortified if I made that mistake.
> 
> DH really wants to know the gender so I'm going to figure out a fun way to surprise him with the news. But we are definitely keeping it a secret from everyone else!
> 
> Beautifulrose, I'm glad you had a great scan! You are so lucky to have only gained one pound. :)

I am sorry for the disappointment of you scan. Of course the health of the baby is the most important but it doesn't mean you cannot get upset about it. This things makes pregnancy nice and a memorable period. 
I am glad you feel a bit better already. I hope you find a nice idea to reveal the gender to your husband.


----------



## Khatif

I officially start to freak out. I don't feel any movement and my belly is not growing. I have belly but it all soft and looks like just fast instead of a nice bump. With my son by 16 weeks I had an unmistakable bump.
DH said, I shouldn't worry because like week check up was fine. They felt my uterus and we heard the HB.
I just cannot not worry. I have to wait two and half more weeks for my next appointment.


----------



## LIB

Just popping in to say hello to everyone! I'm really busy atm as we've decided to do lots of decorating this month! Unfortunately it's taking ages! 

I'm not sure if I've felt baby move yet, I have an Anterior Placenta so not worrying too much atm. I've also not got much a bump, I was pretty small last time with DD so I'm not surprised, looking forward to having a proper one though!


----------



## Tasha

Sammy it's more likely that you just carry different with your boys than your girl. I would expect your consultant to want to give you scans at 28, 34 and 36 weeks with your history. So even if they don't say, push for it as you should not have to pay when it's a medical need.

I do have growth scans, mine will be every fortnight from 20 weeks. I've had the last three babies that have made to second tri have been IUGR babies and two of them grew their wings and RR was very early onset of severe IUGR, so four weekly isn't enough with my risks.

Rose, I'm glad it went and your cervix is good. It's so funny to hear the weight as my 24 weeker was severely growth restricted and they said she was the size of a 19 weeker, she was 340grams which is 12 ounces. So nearly exactly the same weight as your weight. There is a point to me telling you this, she was from the tips of my fingers to my wrist, so that will help you to visualise your baby's size more :haha:

Joy, you know people saying that baby's healthy is important winds me up sooooo much. It just aims to belittle your upset and concerns, it's true your baby's health is the most important thing but it's not the ONLY important thing! I've lost many babies so people expect me to only care about my baby's healthy and obviously that's my main concern but as I say to them a happy pregnancy is important as well, sometimes all you're left with is memories so you want the best pregnancy you can. What are trying to say is your upset is valid. You will get use to the idea of knowing but for now it's okay that you are upset.

Khatif :hugs: every pregnancy is different, the way your baby lies, the position of the placenta, if you're a few pounds heavier will all change how you carry. Bump of lack of it means very little. I've no bump (despite this being the sixth pregnancy that made it this so really should be huuuuge) and that's different to my other pregnancies but it means nothing. My little girl who was severely growth restricted I had a bigger bump than this but I had a scan last week and baby seemed fine :)


Sorry if I've forgotten anyone, this is a novel already and my memory is rubbish atm xx


----------



## MamaBee413

Oh my, it feels like I've been gone forever. I've read all the pages, and will hopefully address most things in my reply. If not, know that I'm loving this journey with you ladies and am so excited for all of our little ones!

Lucy, congrats on the little girl and what a beautiful name. It is on our list too!

Elizabeth, when I got pregnant with my first, I was the only woman working in our office. It was awesome to have the bathroom to myself (especially since I was super sick all the time), but a little awkward. The men, however, stepped it up and were so caring. I couldn't believe it. Now, I am one of the leaders with my son's cub scout group and the men there are just as amazing. They're all softies, really. I feel so taken care of :)

Tasha, I'm so glad things are going well for you! I kind of feel like you might be having a boy too. I guess I have a 50% chance of being right...

Harley, how are you feeling? Did you get to talk with someone? I've been struggling, especially these last two weeks, with my depression. It certainly helps to have a confidant. :hugs:

Mrs. B, yay for team :blue:! 

babyvaughan, how is your dad? I've been thinking about you and your family. Also, love the name you've picked! Such a strong and handsome one.

Medzi, my son had a heart issue that was discovered around this time. It required us to see a specialist and have extra testing. The good news was lots of extra scans and even the 3d/4d kind. I loved seeing him that much. The even better news, his problem corrected itself before birth. They say that is usually the case. It is common for things to grow at different rates and that is what happened with him. His heart grew faster than the rest of him and caused the defect. Once everything caught up, it disappeared. Now, he has SVT, but that isn't dangerous or related to the in utero problem. My thoughts and prayers are with you. It sounds like they are taking extra good care of you. Lots of hugs :hugs:

Dan-o, yay for snip and snails and puppy dog tails! I was just looking at that blanket yesterday if we have a boy. I am such a sucker for stars! I hope the bleeding is on its way out for good!

Mrs. Elizabeth, we are looking to trade our car in on Monday. I am so nervous about the process and hope it goes well. I bet you're loving your new one!

jrepp, I bet your hubby loved that! I can't wait to share our little one with mine. It'll still be awhile though. 

Now, about that second trimester energy boost.....I was feeling it at first and now I'm back to tired easily and often. My little pregnancy app did mention as yesterday's daily tip that we will need cat naps often and should be allowed to sleep when we can, whether in the afternoon, early bedtime, or sleeping in in the morning. I quickly shared that one with my DH ;)

My last appointment went terribly. They were behind and rushed me through it. I still had so much I wanted to talk with the doctor about. I'm hoping it was just one bad day and my next will be more thorough. I have my anatomy scan Monday and am so excited. I tried my darndest to get them to move it to this Friday so we could tell our kids on Valentine's day, but they won't budge. Rats. My only other option would be to pay $50 and drive an hour for a private scan, but that doesn't seem to make sense when we find out Monday anyway. 

I've been having a lot of emotions lately and am dealing with some jealousy that just leaves me feeling like a crappy person. It is for petty reasons and I'll share after Monday probably unless you all tell me to can the whining :haha:

Sorry for the long post, thanks for reading!


----------



## Khatif

Thanks you Tasha for your kind words! I really need to hear that. 

I am happy that everything is good with your little baby! I follow your pregnancy journal as well. :)


----------



## Bubbles1088

Hey MamaBee! :wave: Glad to see you on here again! How exciting about your anatomy scan being so soon. Sorry they couldn't move it up. :/ What gender are you hoping for? We actually went in for a cervix measurement ultrasound last Thursday and they offered to tell us gender. We are team pink! I hope it is confirmed to still be a pink at our anatomy scan on the 26th!


----------



## MamaBee413

Khatif, people keep telling me my belly is too small to be as pregnant as I am. I feel like that hurts even more than telling me I'm too big and it must be twins, etc. I've had a lot of insecurities this time with belly shrinking and still feeling so soft and flabby. Thank God for my doppler or I'd be a mess! I read somewhere that the bloating is reduced now and so there is some shrinkage. I'm glad Tasha said what she did about shifting positions, etc. I'm sure before long we'll be complaining about being too big to fit into anything, but for now it is concerning and people don't seem to think telling me I'm small is hurtful. sigh.


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Mamabee.....wish I had a private bathroom! !!

Car shopping is never fun!! But, when you know what you want...they can't argue too much. I spent time going...I don't care it has a back up camera, I'm not paying $2k for that...he thinks I'll walk and before you know it...price comes down. Cars have gotten so silly. I now have AC seats and a heated steering wheel. Really? Cold air is blowing up my tush and my hand will heat up? Haha. But...since its free...why not. Lol. Take your time and make sure YOU are comfortable with your purchase! Let us know!!


----------



## babytots

Hi ladies wow this thread moves fast don't get on much to post so it's hard to keep up.

Dan-o congrats on another lovely little boy fab news :) I wonder what is causing the bleeding but I'm glad it's nothing in uterine maybe the SCH has finally gone for good.

Joy I'm so sort that the sonographer let it slip what gender you are having I'm not surprised it has upset you hun but how nice it will be for you and hubby to have that little secret that no one else knows about. 

Congrats to those who have had their scans lots of boys due hopefully the girls will catch up. Nice to see so many on team yellow too. Lots of surprises in July :)

Dan-o can you change my due date to the 27th please hun and add in some appointments. 23rd feb- blood clinic, 10th March anomaly scan, 7th April midwifes, 18th May consultants. Be good to have them on here incase I ever forget.

I have my gender scan tomorrow can't wait to see baby again an find out if it's a girl like I think it is or another cheeky little boy. Bought my first offical outfit for baby it a romper dress with matching blanket did try to fun something similar for a boy but alas there was nothing :( 

Also can finally tell my children about the baby and let then discover what we are having when they get home from school on Thursday. Got a really lovely surprise planne out for them. I just know my girls are going to be so excited by the news.

In other news is anyone suffering with migraines. I get them regardless of being pregnant but they seem to be much worse. I had 3 in the space of 10 days and 2 of those a were a day apart. They are so debilitating as I can't do anything but lay in a dark room with a cold flannel on my head and try sleep it off. Trying to keep as hydrated as I can but not sure if there's anything else I can do to prevent them x

P.s excuse typos carpel tunnel is playing up :(


----------



## MamaBee413

Bubbles1088 said:


> Hey MamaBee! :wave: Glad to see you on here again! How exciting about your anatomy scan being so soon. Sorry they couldn't move it up. :/ What gender are you hoping for? We actually went in for a cervix measurement ultrasound last Thursday and they offered to tell us gender. We are team pink! I hope it is confirmed to still be a pink at our anatomy scan on the 26th!

Bubbles, gender is kind of an issue for me right now. It is hard to explain without me looking like a fruit loop. I didn't hope for either gender going into this, then everything seemed to point to girl and so I got on board with wanting a girl. I did the Harmony test and they are telling me it is a boy (phew, I haven't announced this anywhere and it is kind of hard to say). I was shocked because I had set myself up for a girl so much. It left me a mess for days. Which is silly, because I would love another little boy. 

Everyone that ventures a guess for me says girl. They told me there is a small chance we had a vanishing twin. For that reason, I haven't fully relied on the Harmony result since if there was a twin that was absorbed, he could've been a boy and I could be carrying a girl. I guess it all sounds silly and far fetched. I do expect to see a little turtle on the screen Monday, but sort of still wonder if there may be three lines instead. I don't know that I'm really hoping for one or the other. I just want to be certain. 

Of course, my son has called two from the first time he saw my first ultrasound and is still sticking to his guns despite me telling him they've only seen one. If I pick apart my ultrasounds, I can see parts of a second baby hidden by my placenta, but I think a tech would've caught that. 

So, Monday is my mystery day. Will there be just one still? Will it be a he? Sorry, that was a novel you didn't ask for. Now that it is all out there, I hope it makes sense. I'm happy with either, they both have such wonderful things going for them.


----------



## MamaBee413

Dan-o, next appt for me is Mar 3, regular OB appt. Thanks!


----------



## Bubbles1088

MamaBee, it sounds like a confusing time for you emotionally with all of those things. I do hope the anatomy scan gives you some peace of mind on your issues. At least you will know for sure. :hugs: And no need to apologize, sounds like you needed to get that all out!


----------



## Jrepp

MamaBee413 said:


> Khatif, people keep telling me my belly is too small to be as pregnant as I am. I feel like that hurts even more than telling me I'm too big and it must be twins, etc. I've had a lot of insecurities this time with belly shrinking and still feeling so soft and flabby. Thank God for my doppler or I'd be a mess! I read somewhere that the bloating is reduced now and so there is some shrinkage. I'm glad Tasha said what she did about shifting positions, etc. I'm sure before long we'll be complaining about being too big to fit into anything, but for now it is concerning and people don't seem to think telling me I'm simall is hurtful. sigh.

I know how that feels. Feelings get hurt when people say your barely showing (I'm not barely showing, I am fully showing) and it hurts when people say how large you are. I don't understand what makes it ok to comment on someone's waist size.....pregnant or not.



babytots said:


> Hi ladies wow this thread moves fast don't get on much to post so it's hard to keep up.
> 
> Dan-o congrats on another lovely little boy fab news :) I wonder what is causing the bleeding but I'm glad it's nothing in uterine maybe the SCH has finally gone for good.
> 
> Joy I'm so sort that the sonographer let it slip what gender you are having I'm not surprised it has upset you hun but how nice it will be for you and hubby to have that little secret that no one else knows about.
> 
> Congrats to those who have had their scans lots of boys due hopefully the girls will catch up. Nice to see so many on team yellow too. Lots of surprises in July :)
> 
> Dan-o can you change my due date to the 27th please hun and add in some appointments. 23rd feb- blood clinic, 10th March anomaly scan, 7th April midwifes, 18th May consultants. Be good to have them on here incase I ever forget.
> 
> I have my gender scan tomorrow can't wait to see baby again an find out if it's a girl like I think it is or another cheeky little boy. Bought my first offical outfit for baby it a romper dress with matching blanket did try to fun something similar for a boy but alas there was nothing :(
> 
> Also can finally tell my children about the baby and let then discover what we are having when they get home from school on Thursday. Got a really lovely surprise planne out for them. I just know my girls are going to be so excited by the news.
> 
> In other news is anyone suffering with migraines. I get them regardless of being pregnant but they seem to be much worse. I had 3 in the space of 10 days and 2 of those a were a day apart. They are so debilitating as I can't do anything but lay in a dark room with a cold flannel on my head and try sleep it off. Trying to keep as hydrated as I can but not sure if there's anything else I can do to prevent them x
> 
> P.s excuse typos carpel tunnel is playing up :(

Good luck at your scan. Hopefully your lo cooperates! I have not gotten migraines but I do wake up with and go to bed with a headache every day. I haven't found anything to make them go away yet either. I can't offer any words of wisdom, but just let you know you aren't alone in this.



MamaBee413 said:


> Bubbles1088 said:
> 
> 
> Hey MamaBee! :wave: Glad to see you on here again! How exciting about your anatomy scan being so soon. Sorry they couldn't move it up. :/ What gender are you hoping for? We actually went in for a cervix measurement ultrasound last Thursday and they offered to tell us gender. We are team pink! I hope it is confirmed to still be a pink at our anatomy scan on the 26th!
> 
> Bubbles, gender is kind of an issue for me right now. It is hard to explain without me looking like a fruit loop. I didn't hope for either gender going into this, then everything seemed to point to girl and so I got on board with wanting a girl. I did the Harmony test and they are telling me it is a boy (phew, I haven't announced this anywhere and it is kind of hard to say). I was shocked because I had set myself up for a girl so much. It left me a mess for days. Which is silly, because I would love another little boy.
> 
> Everyone that ventures a guess for me says girl. They told me there is a small chance we had a vanishing twin. For that reason, I haven't fully relied on the Harmony result since if there was a twin that was absorbed, he could've been a boy and I could be carrying a girl. I guess it all sounds silly and far fetched. I do expect to see a little turtle on the screen Monday, but sort of still wonder if there may be three lines instead. I don't know that I'm really hoping for one or the other. I just want to be certain.
> 
> Of course, my son has called two from the first time he saw my first ultrasound and is still sticking to his guns despite me telling him they've only seen one. If I pick apart my ultrasounds, I can see parts of a second baby hidden by my placenta, but I think a tech would've caught that.
> 
> So, Monday is my mystery day. Will there be just one still? Will it be a he? Sorry, that was a novel you didn't ask for. Now that it is all out there, I hope it makes sense. I'm happy with either, they both have such wonderful things going for them.Click to expand...

I can see how you would be feeling a vast mix of emotions. You're in such a sticky predicament and not sure which way to go.


----------



## heaveneats

oh my gosh so many blue bumps on here!!!! i originally was really hoping for a girl but now i'm swaying more to boy  February 18th we find out if we are team pink or blue!! any suggestions on how to make sure babay is active so there is no leg crossing?


----------



## MamaBee413

heaveneats said:


> oh my gosh so many blue bumps on here!!!! i originally was really hoping for a girl but now i'm swaying more to boy  February 18th we find out if we are team pink or blue!! any suggestions on how to make sure babay is active so there is no leg crossing?

I ate a banana last week and it felt like the baby did a backflip, so I am definitely taking one to eat in the waiting room before our scan. Perhaps OJ?


----------



## k4th

Jrepp - I wake up with a headache every day that fades & then comes back by lunchtime. The only thing that shifts it is caffeine. I've been a decaf convert for about 12 years so it's a weird shift for me. But it's the only thing that makes the headaches go. Have you tried having any? Probably not just before bed though! And, for the record, I agree that people should keep their opinions to themselves about our waist sizes. Had a large bloke comment at work & I was still too polite to make a comeback with what I was thinking (something along the lines of "so when is yours due? Must be soon looking at you!!") :growlmad:


----------



## heaveneats

i feel so sad, ultrasound clinic called and cancelled my appointment, they want me to reschedule but i'll have to call tomorrow since their closed now, now they're going to make me wait until after the 18th because they're so busy :(


----------



## babyvaughan

heaven I'm sorry :( hopefully they don't delay you out to far!!


----------



## Jrepp

16 week bump pic.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Bubbles1088

Love the bump, Jrepp!!

Heaven, so sorry about your cancelled appt. :( I'd be so frustrated. Hopefully you can get something in the very near future!


----------



## Medzi

MamaBee thank you so much for your response. I really hope this is the case for me. I am feeling ok these days - I've decided not to stress until I know there is something to stress about. It is still on my mind a lot though...

I hope Monday brings you a lot of answers! So many emotions!


----------



## Bubbles1088

18 week bump!
 



Attached Files:







photo (13).jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Beautiful bump pics Jrepp & Bubbles!

Khatif, I'm so sorry you've been worried. I didn't feel any real movements until 18 weeks (and only slight flutters at 17 weeks) so I'm sure you will feel something soon. 

Babytots, I had pretty bad migraines from about 14 - 17 weeks but luckily they went away now. I was getting them up to 3 times a week and could barely keep my eyes open they were so bad. Caffeine really helped for me too and if nothing else worked then I would take half a Tylenol. I hope they pass for you soon!

Heaven, so sorry they cancelled your ultrasound. I know how much we all look forward to our appts and having the chance to see baby. I hope they ate able to reschedule you soon!


----------



## Khatif

heaveneats said:


> i feel so sad, ultrasound clinic called and cancelled my appointment, they want me to reschedule but i'll have to call tomorrow since their closed now, now they're going to make me wait until after the 18th because they're so busy :(

I am sorry that they cancelled your appointment. That is very frustrating.


----------



## sportysgirl

Lovely bumps ladies! 

The hospital rang on Monday, the results show that our baby has down syndrome. We are still in shock and taking the information in.

Still can't believe this is happening after all we have been through. 

Please pray for us.


----------



## Khatif

sportysgirl said:


> Lovely bumps ladies!
> 
> The hospital rang on Monday, the results show that our baby has down syndrome. We are still in shock and taking the information in.
> 
> Still can't believe this is happening after all we have been through.
> 
> Please pray for us.

I am speechless. I was so sure that everything will be fine. I wish you all the strenght you need now. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## dan-o

Oh sportysgirl, big :hug:
We are all here for you :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Big hugs Sportygirl we are all here if you need us xx


----------



## hollyw79

Massive hugs sportysgirl :hugs:


----------



## m2010

Hi, I am Mallory and I am due July 30th with my second :) xx


----------



## LuvallmyH

Oh sportysgirl :hugs:


----------



## BeautifulRose

Sportysgirl you and your family are in my prayers. We are here for you.


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Oh Sportysgirl, I'm so very sorry! Are they 100% positive? I was told that the test only shows risks of certain things, but they can't guarantee one way or another. Either way I can imagine what a shock this is. Prayers for strength for you and your hubby. We are here for you!


----------



## heaveneats

Sportsy girl I'm am speech less too. I will keep your family in my prayers, lots of hugs xx


----------



## countryblonde

Sportysgirl *hugs * I can't begin to imagine how slow are feeling right now. We are all here to support you. Thinking and praying for you and your family. I know that a child with downs will be challenging, but no matter what it ls still your child and the love for them will still be the same. 

I know none of us will have the right words to say..... xo


----------



## Livvy

Sportysgirl :hugs: I'm so sorry you got that news. Every Down's syndrome person that I know is beautiful and kind and loving in a way most of us are not. Praying for strength for you as you take this all in.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Sportysgirl :hugs:. What hard news to take in. We are here for you.


----------



## Baby_Dreams

m2010 said:


> Hi, I am Mallory and I am due July 30th with my second :) xx

Welcome xx


----------



## dan-o

m2010 said:


> Hi, I am Mallory and I am due July 30th with my second :) xx

Welcome hun :) x


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Sportysgirl, please forgive me if I sounded insensitive in my last post as that was not my intention. 

Countryblonde & Livvy said it perfectly - your baby will be beautiful and special & the love you feel for your child will be the same no matter what. My thoughts are with you!


----------



## Aelyana

Sportysgirl sending hugs your way.


----------



## sportysgirl

JoyofMyLife said:


> Sportysgirl, please forgive me if I sounded insensitive in my last post as that was not my intention.
> 
> Countryblonde & Livvy said it perfectly - your baby will be beautiful and special & the love you feel for your child will be the same no matter what. My thoughts are with you!

Its fine did not seem insensitive at all. Its all part of the questions I am asking myself! The harmony test is 99.9% accurate so I am told. 
Hospital have mentioned having an amnio, we will go and chat to them next week with regards to where we go from here. 

Ladies thanks for all your kind words means a lot to know you are thinking of us. :kiss:


----------



## m2010

My thoughts are with you & your family @sportysgirl Xx :hugs:


----------



## Babygirl3289

Sportysgirl - You are in our prayers. <3


----------



## Harley Quinn

Welcome, Mallory, and congrats on baby #2. :)

Sportysgirl, my thoughts and prayers are definitely with you and your family. :hugs: That is a big shock and a lot to take in. You probably have a long road ahead of you in terms of just coming to grips with the news and then getting all your questions answered. We're here for you! And I know there are TONS of resources out there that will help you along the journey as well. Lots of love your way.


----------



## hollyw79

sportysgirl... I had that same test done and that's what they told me they would do if it came back positive.. do an amnio which is *THE* most conclusive test. I know this is all scary and overwhelming. I firmly believe knowledge is power though and helps prepare you either way :hugs: praying for you!


----------



## babyvaughan

Sportygirl :hugs:


----------



## Keyval

IL keep you in my prayers sportygirl xxx


----------



## lucy1

I never know what to say when someone finds out their baby has Down's because a lot of people's reactions are negative (not saying yours are but you can never weigh up people's views on it) and having a 24yr old sister with Down's syndrome no matter how much I try I can't understand how it would make someone unhappy to that extreme as I don't really see Down's as meaning a child is unhealthy - although I accept and appreciate a lot of people do and that it can occasionally coincide with other problems.

I hope you get all the advice and help you need! I do understand its a very big shock especially if you have no experience of it (not sure if you have or not). I didn't want to seem insensitive by not commenting at all but I want you to know im thinking of you x


----------



## Medzi

Sporty - I can only imagine the shock of receiving that news. I'll be thinking of you. The others have said wonderful things - of course there will be challenges, but I've never met a person with Down's who has been anything but a joy to spend time with. There are so many resources and I'm sure you can speak to other families on your journey. I follow a woman on Facebook who has a group called The Happy Soul Project she created after her daughter was born and them learning she had Down's... Every time I see a new post it really warms my heart <3

We are all here for you!!


----------



## BeautifulRose

Congrats on becoming a banana Medzi I'll be there with you Friday ! Half way down woo hoo


----------



## Jrepp

sportysgirl said:


> Lovely bumps ladies!
> 
> The hospital rang on Monday, the results show that our baby has down syndrome. We are still in shock and taking the information in.
> 
> Still can't believe this is happening after all we have been through.
> 
> Please pray for us.

I am in complete shock at this outcome. There is nothing I can say to ease your mind or make you feel at peace. Just know that I will say a prayer for you and yours and am sending you hugs and support.



m2010 said:


> Hi, I am Mallory and I am due July 30th with my second :) xx

Welcome


----------



## Medzi

Oh yeah thanks Rose!! Wow, half way... Happy you're joining the banana club on Friday ;)

Welcome Mallory!


----------



## Babygirl3289

I am feeling baby kicking! I felt it a few times today <3 
I am so happy and in love!:cloud9::happydance:


----------



## sammynashley

Sportysgirl- I'm completely speechless for you, praying for you and your family also sending :hugs: 

M2010- welcome!


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Oh I join banana club on Friday too! Haha


----------



## cdex67

Sportysgirl- I am sending you good thoughts, and hugs &#9825;

I was lucky enough to find out today that even with a 1:71 risk of spina bifida, our baby is beautiful and perfectly healthy!

And, we're both a little shocked, but we are team blue!!! I could have sworn it would be a girl, but so excited!
Here's a belly pic from today, 19+6 :)
https://i1292.photobucket.com/albums/b564/ifightfire15/Mobile%20Uploads/20150211_114001_zpsc43m8wo0.jpg


----------



## Babygirl3289

Congrats on the banana's! haha:laugh2:

Cdex- How amazing! So happy for you and your family! Such a cute bump!!

Yay for team Blue!:blue:


----------



## Harley Quinn

cdex, so glad baby is doing well! Great bump you've got there, and congrats on team blue! So fun! :)


----------



## m2010

cdex67, congratulations on the boy!! They really are so much fun! :)


----------



## cdex67

Thanks ladies!


----------



## Tasha

Sportysgirl huge :hugs: I know this is scary, because you always hear worse case scenarios but that isn't always the case.

One of my good friends little boys was born last year and he has Down syndrome. He is the most beautiful, happy, content little man and is doing soooo well. So far he has had none of the health issues that are a worry. Any way here is a link to Jaxon's page on fb

https://m.facebook.com/profile.php?id=604721739643195

If you want to get in touch with my friend, I can arrange that and there are support networks that she can help you with that. There will be no judgement from them just support for whatever you decide, but they will help you have the full picture. Just give me a shout if you would like to speak to her.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Congrats on team blue, cdex!!!


----------



## Rach87

sportysgirl sorry to hear. :hugs:

medzi half way! that's crazy talk! :happydance:

congrats cdex! cute bump too


had my regular ob check up yesterday, little peanut was bouncin all around and dr had to chase babes to get a heart rate of 140, exactly same as last month. also got results from all my high risk lupus bloodwork and 24 hour urine. all perfect! thankfully I don't have the active clotting issues that could cause a heartblock in baby. :thumbup:

5 more days until gender scan!!!! :wacko: :happydance:


----------



## Amherst1994

Hi ladies!!!! My name is Emma and I am due July 11. I had my 20 week scan this Monday and they were saying they were thinking I could very possibly be due July 7, but that they want to keep it at 11 just because...I also found out on Monday that I am team blue! 

This is my first and I am so thrilled to have such an awesome support group here!!


----------



## Rach87

and here's my comparison shots. there's a baby in there! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150210_085329.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Harley Quinn

Great bump, Rach! Wonderful news that baby is doing well. Love your new hair colour too. ;)

Welcome, Emma, and big congrats on your first. Nothing like your first!


----------



## babyvaughan

Congrats Cdex! Woohoo for team blue!! :)


----------



## Medzi

Yay baby dreams!

Cdex huge congrats!!

More team blue!! So many boys! Now I'm convinced I'm having one for sure.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Congrats, Amherst!

Team pink needs to catch up!! Sooo many July boys!


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Welcome Emma and M2010! 

Congratulations on team blue Cdex! The little men are definitely dominating the month of July. Hopefully we'll get some pink from our team yellows to help balance the score :) 

Adorable bump Rach! You are so teeny :) One of my co-workers didn't show til after 7 months and ended up with a healthy 7.5lb baby boy. Can't wait to hear the results of your gender scan.


----------



## TonyaG

I have my next ultrasound on the 19th and will hopefully be adding 2 to the pink side!


----------



## Livvy

I have my anatomy scan tomorrow! So excited to see the baby again!! :happydance:

Also I am getting a faint linea nigra. Not too thrilled. Anyone else have one?


----------



## babyvaughan

Livvy I just noticed I'm getting the line two days ago its really faint. I thought it didn't come until later on lol


----------



## heaveneats

Livvy I have one :( I had it with dd too


----------



## Amherst1994

I can't really see the underside of my belly now, but I was checking myself out in the mirror and totally see a very faint line. My OH thinks I am crazy but I know it's there...do they get darker or is it going to remain light? I know almost nothing about how these things work!


----------



## Jrepp

I have one too. It's darker going up to my belly button but then is a lighter color going up to my ribs


----------



## Medzi

I don't have one! I never got one with my ds either&#8230;

Love your bump, Rach!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Livvy, I've had one since 10 weeks! It was faint then, but is a lot darker now. It goes up towards my chest! The part below my belly button is darker than the part above it though. It gets lighter the higher up it goes on me for some reason.


----------



## Livvy

Ok phew! Thought maybe I was seeing things! I wonder why it happens.


----------



## babyvaughan

Makes me sad that I haven't felt little guy yet! I know it will give me so much reassurance! I have Doppler but it's not same due my health I worry about him having enough room as he grows and what not my belly hasn't changed much in last few weeks!


----------



## Khatif

babyvaughan said:


> Makes me sad that I haven't felt little guy yet! I know it will give me so much reassurance! I have Doppler but it's not same due my health I worry about him having enough room as he grows and what not my belly hasn't changed much in last few weeks!


I am in the same boat. I already cried last night to my husband. I don't feel anything and I don't have bump neither. I cannot even feel my uterus. It is all soft and fat and I am not even that heavy or I was not that heavy. 
I am thinking to call my midwife since I cannot ease my mind abut it. My worry that they will say everything was fine last week we had the HB so I can relax but that does not help me at all..


----------



## babyvaughan

He is so active on my scans last one was 2 weeks ago but I just can't help but worry! Its 2 weeks til my next one I normally get them every two weeks but I switch doctor offices and they were booked out!


----------



## Khatif

Can you try and call them to speak about your fears?


----------



## BeautifulRose

I had a soft belly that wasn't much of anything until the end of 17 weeks then I woke up like woah my stomach is hard and round now. I still don't know where to find my uterus either I've tried but no luck.


----------



## dan-o

Babyvaughan, khatif I bet baby is just pummeling where the placenta is! DS2 did this a lot and it masked some of his movements, even near the end! I only feel this one now and again, it's more when he makes a sudden jerk that I get a little flick. I feel rolls if I'm lying quietly, but if I didn't know what they were I could mistake them for digesting motions!

Bubbles, livvy, jrepp, amherst.. yay for pregnancy lines! I've never had on, but I am pretty fair skinned.. not sure if that makes a difference?

Joy sorry about your ultrasound not going like you'd hoped. Does this mean you have been confirmed as having a boy then? Or was he just saying 'he' rather than 'it'? If he didn't say its a boy, then you may still be none the wiser?? :flower:

Rach, great news all is well with both baby.. and you! :)

Amhurst, welcome and congratulations!!

cdex, fab news on your results and your bump is coming along beautifully!

Yay for your 20w bananas tickers! I cant wait to join cantaloupe week (24) these last few weeks before v-day (aka NHS take your seriously day) are going soooo slow!


----------



## dan-o

As for me. Still bleeding bright red. Every-single-day.. without fail. Usually just overnight at the moment, although Tuesday I had a flood which soaked one pad through after dinner :wacko: Why wont it just stop!!! :dohh: :hissy:

I've given up seeking medical help, no one gives a monkeys. I keep getting told 'there's nothing we can do to prevent a miscarriage'. Do people seriously think, that after 9 miscarriages, I don't know that?? :shock: 
All I want to know is 
(a) If I'm anemic from bleeding for 10 weeks straight?
(b) if there's anything I can do to lessen it?
(c) why this is happening!

I'm just bottling it all up for full scale meltdown at my consultant appt on the 4th :haha: (I'm consultant led from 20w due to recurrent miscarriage/chromosomal loss/previous pre-ecl/molar pregnancy/chemo.. plus probably my age as well lol)


----------



## k4th

Sporty - :hugs: thinking of you & your family :hugs:

Cdex - cute bump :thumbup:

Dan-o - :growlmad: it's so unfair you're left thinking no one gives a monkeys. Not good enough care!! I think your consultant deserves an earful! Hopefully you'll get excellent care after a rant at someone who has a bit of power!

Babyvaughan - I didn't feel dd1 until 21 weeks or so. & she's perfect! I'm sure it's nothing to worry about but I agree that if you're worried you should call someone just to ease your anxiety :hugs:

Having a really tired day today. Had a stressful couple of days at work & was pretty wound up over a couple of things. It's caught up with me today & I could just sleep! Dd is having none of that though :dohh:


----------



## countryblonde

Dano I can't believe that they are putting you through all this... your so amazing to be able to just get on with your day.. I would be a stress case not to mention how annoyed I would get by the daily bleed..hang in there.. you are being so strong... 

Afm - I felt bubs from the outside today! I'm sorry for those who haven't felt movement yet, but I'm just too excited to contain it


----------



## Livvy

The ultrasound went well! Except baby wasn't moving barely at all! That was a bummer. Anyone else have a baby that barely moved? Baby moved his/her hand up above it's head once and then back to it's chest, but that's literally it! I was hoping to see somersaults. 

I'll attach the profile shot and the one of it's cute little foot :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Livvy

Here's the other.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Khatif

dan-o said:


> As for me. Still bleeding bright red. Every-single-day.. without fail. Usually just overnight at the moment, although Tuesday I had a flood which soaked one pad through after dinner :wacko: Why wont it just stop!!! :dohh: :hissy:
> 
> I've given up seeking medical help, no one gives a monkeys. I keep getting told 'there's nothing we can do to prevent a miscarriage'. Do people seriously think, that after 9 miscarriages, I don't know that?? :shock:
> All I want to know is
> (a) If I'm anemic from bleeding for 10 weeks straight?
> (b) if there's anything I can do to lessen it?
> (c) why this is happening!
> 
> I'm just bottling it all up for full scale meltdown at my consultant appt on the 4th :haha: (I'm consultant led from 20w due to recurrent miscarriage/chromosomal loss/previous pre-ecl/molar pregnancy/chemo.. plus probably my age as well lol)

It is so unbelievable. I mean they may be not able to prevent miscarriage but come on! That amount of blood is coming somewhere. 
I don't understand how and why doctor don't try to locate the reason.


----------



## countryblonde

Oh and here is my 16 week bump!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150212_092955.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Khatif

Livvy said:


> Here's the other.

What a lovely photo!


----------



## Bubbles1088

BabyV-I just now really started to feel baby last week (to where I knew without a doubt it was baby and not gas), and even then, it's not that much, only some light tapping and a few pokes here and there. But I have an anterior placenta, plus, this is my first. My Dr. told me FTMs don't usually feel their first move until 18-20-something weeks (can't remember the exact number). I'm sure baby is just fine, though I do understand your worry. :hugs:

Dan-o-I want to punch your doctors in the face. Make me so mad that they won't investigate your bleeding just because you haven't reached V-day! You may be losing too much blood and be anemic, like you said. Gahhhh. I don't understand.

Countryblonde-Congrats on feeling baby from the outside! Can't wait til DH and I can! DH is so anxious to, it's so sweet! Also, cute bump!

Livvy-Glad it went well! Great shots of baby! Mine is never jumping all over the place, though I've seen her jump a couple times. She does move around a bit, but she's never as active as I hear some people say their babies are. I've never seen her do a somersault.


----------



## Amherst1994

Livvy: what a gorgeous sleepy baby! Mine was moving almost too much and was a total wild man! His feet were up behind his ears for most of the time! We all got a good laugh. 

Babyvaughan: I totally know how you feel. I only just felt a poke here and there the other day and I'm a FTM and at 19 weeks! It's weird not having constant validation that baby is in there and happy and healthy....

Dan-o: I'm not understanding how people can be so flippant at what is obviously a major problem! After your consult can you change providers? What's your next step? I'm outraged for you!

Here is my ultrasound from Monday! I attached the profile shot because I love his lack of a chin and the hand is just adorable!


----------



## babyvaughan

I've read it can take up to 25 weeks just I've been waiting since 16 lol. I think it has to do with where my placentas at I'm hoping by my appointment in two weeks I will have felt him!


----------



## Rach87

Aw livvy and amherst adorable bubs! Those little toesies and fingers are too much! 

For those who havent felt much yet, or for whose hubbys are dying to get baby action, one of my apps said that you can use a stethoscope to hear babys kicks. I was a little sceptical but it totally works!! And baby put on quite a show for dh a couple nights ago going nuts kicking. It sounds like little thuds when they kick, and a swooshing sound when they flip/turn over. When I lay flat ive been able to feel strong kicks a couple times from the outside. And dh was able to very faintly.

Dan-o im with the other ladies. How upsetting they wont try to figure out where the bleeding is coming from. If you werent pregs would they be so lame about how much youre bleeding? What if its completely unrelated? Youd think theyd try a little harder to treat their patient. Isnt that why they became a doctor?! Ive worked in the medical field for 10 years, and its tough, on one hand I understand the drs because theres so many cookoos and hypochondriacs out there, but theres also the ones who have legit health concerns and need to be taken seriously. Phew sorry, rant. Glad you seem to have a keep on, keepin on type attitude. :)


----------



## dan-o

Aww such cute scan pics livvy and Amherst! :cloud9: love the little hand and feet shots, adorable! 

Livvy yes my first boy was lazy like that at my 20w scan with him, they couldn't really measure much as he was so lazy and jammed head down in my pelvis! I went for a private anatomy scan shortly after and they told me to drink lucozade before hand, he was literally doing backflips :haha: I reckon he would still do backflips if I gave him lucozade now :rofl: 

CB yay for outside kicks! I've been stalking mine but always manage to take my hand off at the crucial moment :haha: 

Thanks for your support with the stupid bleeding :hugs: at least I'm not cramping any more, so I feel like baby is a bit more secure!
Rach I totally get the vibe that I'm not being believed half the time, they must think I'm a hyperchondriac type or something. Thing is i'm the opposite! Never ill, high pain threshold and never go to the doctors unless I've broken a limb or something! Mind you the last two times I broke bones, they didn't beleive me then either! Or that I was in labour when I had my two boys!! :dohh:


----------



## Medzi

My son was soooo lazy during all of his scans! This baby was active the first 2 but was quieter for sure at our last one last week :)

I am barely feeling anything. I felt a few obvious pokes a few days ago and nothing since. I'm 20 weeks so those who aren't feeling much yet don't worry!


----------



## Babygirl3289

Great scan pics! <3

For those who are worried about not feeling baby movements - I didn't with my first child until 20 weeks . I know a friend of mine who is really petite and she didn't until 22 weeks. So don't stress you will soon! :) 

I just started feeling mine (2nd child) this week! :) But its a few here and there. But I am loving it! 

My OB appointment is today. Just a check up, and I get the quad screen blood draw done - I am so nervous and pray everything comes back normal. Please pray for me and baby:flower:

Hope you all are doing well! 4 weeks until gender scan!!!!


----------



## Livvy

Aww love the little hand Amherst :) thanks ladies! Hopefully baby was just sleepy. I had Nutella on toast beforehand which I thought might wake him/her up but nope. 

Also found out I have an anterior placenta. Darn. So that's why I've felt almost nothing... 

So sorry Dan-o about your crappy healthcare. :( I'm angry for you. Are you taking iron at least? 

Good luck at your appointment babygirl!


----------



## m2010

Cute scan pics!! 

I didn't feel my baby move last time until about 18 weeks but this baby seems a lot more active as I've been feeling the odd movement for a few weeks :) Xx


----------



## Starlight34

The doctor just called and revealed the gender. I am having a bouncing baby boy! You may add me to team blue :blue:
It's funny, everyone I know was guessing girl. At first I thought a girl would be a nice change, because DH's family is all boys, but I'm thrilled to be having a little prince :winkwink:

I still don't feel much movement yet. I was a bit worried, but the doctor assured me it was fine, sometimes you don't feel movement until around the 22nd week mark.


----------



## m2010

Congratulations on the boy, Starlight!! 

I have a scan next week and hopefully they'll be able to see the gender! Really excited to possibly find out what we're expecting! Will make searching for a baby name easier lol x


----------



## heaveneats

dan-o how scary :( big hugs to you!!!

well they moved my scan date from february 18th to the 24th a week later :( DH surprised me though and said as a valentines day gift he'll take me to do 3D, we called and they had one opening for Saturday February 14th, so we get to find out boy or girl on valentines day :) so excited.


----------



## m2010

heaveneats said:


> dan-o how scary :( big hugs to you!!!
> 
> well they moved my scan date from february 18th to the 24th a week later :( DH surprised me though and said as a valentines day gift he'll take me to do 3D, we called and they had one opening for Saturday February 14th, so we get to find out boy or girl on valentines day :) so excited.

aww that's such a great valentines present!! xx


----------



## Medzi

Another boy!! Congrats Starlight!!

Heaven that's so soon! What a wonderful valentines gift for you and your dh. Can't wait to hear!!

Dan-o <3 I'm mad for you. I wish they took your concerns more serious


----------



## Medzi

Livvy welcome to the anterior placenta club :/


----------



## Khatif

I have no idea where my placenta is. I will ask next time. 
I think my baby is somewhere in the back because to find the HB was already difficult. It was strong, healthy HB just very hidding.
I guess that is why I do not feel any moment yet.
My gender scan is two week away from now so I hope I will feel the babay before that.


----------



## Babygirl3289

Well after waiting 1 hour to be seen....:growlmad:

My appointment went well. Baby's Heart rate is in the 150's :cloud9:

My doctor said my uterus is at the perfect spot for how far along I am. 

I have gained 3 lbs .. totaling 5 lbs so far :blush:

Had the quad screening blood test drawn.. will find out results in about a week.. 

Ultrasound is in 4 weeks! YAY! :cloud9::flower:


----------



## Keyval

Hi ladies. Anyone experiencing Braxton Hicks already. They have been happening all evening to me . My belly is rock hard hah.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Keyval, I think so. Sometimes I my belly feels harder than others. Sometimes I feel like a tightening or pressure. Idk if it is BH for sure or not, though idk what else it could be.


----------



## BeautifulRose

I honestly think I've been having BH since about 12 or 13 weeks. That's the only way I can kind of see where my uterus is because the whole uterus hardens up.


----------



## m2010

I've not had any BH yet but with my son I had them a lot Xx

An old friend from High school (we drifted apart when we went off to different college/sixth forms) messaged me on FB a few hours ago and we've been catching up and it turns out she's pregnant, due only a few days after me! we're meeting up to chat next week so I'm happy I've got some plans for next week now. 

I get bored so easily nowadays but I also get tired easily so can never be bothered doing much lol


----------



## Babygirl3289

Did I mention earlier, that my Doctor was really surprised when I told her I started to feel baby moving at 15 1/2 week? she acted like I was probably just feeling my intestines moving or something. ? I know for a fact its baby!


----------



## Medzi

Cool m2010! :) I always love catching up with old friends. 

Babygirl you will know when itnos baby so I have no doubts it is!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Tonya, good luck on the 19th! That's only a week away! Yay!

babyv, I haven't felt baby either. It is hard not being able to! And my belly has also not changing very much these last few weeks. Just trying to not worry for one more week, as my anatomy scan is on the 20th.

dan-o, I'm so sorry you're not getting the answers you want from the powers that be. Do you think they'll test you for anemia if you ask?

Congrats on team blue, Starlight! You're in good company in this group! lol

Keyval, I think I might be getting a few BH here and there. It's easier to feel at night when I'm laying down or just relaxing. They aren't intense or anything, and not very frequent, but I'm sure they will pick up later on in my pregnancy. I had them for like the last 3 months of my last pregnancy, but not at all in my first.

AFM, I'm excited because I just bought a second diaper bad today! We have a great one that I love (Skip Hop Duo), so I wasn't even planning on getting another, but I saw the exact same bag that we have except red(!) on a buy/sell/swap site and couldn't resist. I think it will come in handy with two toddlers and a newborn! lol

The other big news around here is that I think we finally have a boy and girl name picked out. Yay! So, in just over a week we will find out if we are having a little Henry or Ramona. :D


----------



## Babygirl3289

Thanks Medzi :)

Does anyone know if the heart rate tends to decrease a little the further along you get? 

I feel like that is true but I'm not for sure. When I had my first ultrasound at 9 weeks baby's heart rate was 179 and it is now 150 ish and last appointment it was in in the 160's-170's.


----------



## Jrepp

Yes, it decreases as time progresses. Mine started in the 180s, and is now in the 150s


----------



## Livvy

My baby's has stayed at 150ish throughout the whole pregnancy so far.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Babygirl, I just did a quick search, and it looks like baby's _average _heart rate does decrease a bit around the middle of the pregnancy and then even a little more in the last 10 weeks. Although, things like movement (or if they are asleep or awake) can affect it as well.


----------



## Livvy

Btw do we have a catchphrase for our babies? Like July firecrackers or something? I want to make some tickers for us.


----------



## Harley Quinn

It was "July Songbirds" and we did have a ticker (which is on the first page), but no one uses it. lol

I'd love one though!


----------



## BeautifulRose

I like firecrackers that's cute


----------



## Bubbles1088

Ohh I like firecrackers!


----------



## babyvaughan

His HB was 175 at 9 weeks then stay mid 160s until 16 weeks when it dropped to 145 which is what its suppose to stay around. Doctor said it would happen so I was prepared for it!


----------



## Rach87

Oooh livvy that would be great!! I wanted to do it but im not very tech savvy. :dohh:

Firecrackers is cute. Or jumping beans, or jelly beans. Or whatever lol. I would love an adorable animated ticker like the other months have :happydance:

Can you tell im easily amused? Haha


----------



## Zephram

Hi ladies, can I join this thread? After a bit of confusion around dates (originally thought I was due in August, but, nope, July!), I am here. Supposed due date is 10 July. I hope you're all doing well!


----------



## m2010

welcome, zephram! Congrats Xx

I'm having a lazy day, I don't have to leave the house all day! Going to spend the day catching up on my shows and on my laptop as the housework is all done! :happydance:


----------



## dan-o

Welcome zephram! Good edd, thats my oldest sons birthday! :)


----------



## Medzi

Welcome zephram!

Harley I love your name choices!


----------



## m2010

Anyone else have a baby who kicks your cervix??? 

I think mine is using my cervix as a personal trampoline today :wacko:


----------



## Bubbles1088

Welcome zephram!

m2010-I think mine has a few times. It feels...weird, like it makes me twitch down there? I can only assume it's from kicks. She's more interested in my bladder at the moment lol. I have felt her nudging that quite a few times already!


----------



## babyvaughan

My anatomy is so far from normal I have a J pouch in replacement of my colon and all last night I kept having to go every 30 minutes then was really sore and had to lay on my side not even a tiny movement or I was in a lot of pain :( I feel better now but it was an all night into the morning event not fun! :(


----------



## m2010

Bubbles1088 said:


> Welcome zephram!
> 
> m2010-I think mine has a few times. It feels...weird, like it makes me twitch down there? I can only assume it's from kicks. She's more interested in my bladder at the moment lol. I have felt her nudging that quite a few times already!

it does feel really strange haha, it really made me jump this morning :haha:


----------



## Livvy

So I messed around a little this morning and came up with this... I'm thinking of moving the "team whatever" more centered under the first part, and putting a black outline around the whole box. Thoughts? Critiques? 

https://i60.tinypic.com/10hj1ol.jpg


----------



## Harley Quinn

Livvy, I like it! Looks great! My only "complaint" is the colours are super American. ;)


----------



## dan-o

Ooh it would be lovely to have a little blinking team logo!! Thanks livvy, I'll like anything you come up with :haha: 

Let me know when you've all definitely decided on a name, and I'll update the front page. Unless you have a few ideas and want to take a poll? I'm happy with anything :D


----------



## Livvy

Harley, yeah this one turned out that way :shy: most of the firecracker clip arts were red/red & blue... If I changed the word colors and not the firecracker would it help? Or would it be better if the firecracker was different colors?


----------



## Babygirl3289

Love it Livvy! <3

I am team Avocado today! :) Can't believe I am 4 months along.. I feel like I just found out! I have a feeling this pregnancy will be over sooner than I know it! 

How is everyone today? Happy Friday! :happydance:

Anyone have plans for Valentines day tomorrow? <3 :flower:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Oh, if you're limited on the fireworks colours, then just pick whatever colour letters you think go best. :) It does look great as is!


And yes, we have plans for tomorrow! Yay! My MIL is watching the kids, so we're going to go to a movie (Kingsmen) in the afternoon, then come home and play board games all evening. Well, not _all_ evening... We'll be having some sexy time I'm sure. :D Oh, and we're going to go shopping for ingredients and then make dinner together. Should be fun.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Looks great, Livvy! I would say the same as Harley about the colors, but if there's not much you can do, it's great as is! I always wondered why we didn't have a "cutesy" name for our group. XD


----------



## hollyw79

I don't have enough room in my siggy for another ticker :cry: 

I can't very well remove one of my babies :rofl:


----------



## Jrepp

Hubby and I celebrated last night. We went out for dinner and then came home. It sounds boring but it was awesome! I was able to eat 2 platefuls of chicken even.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Babygirl3289

Jrepp- Your bump is perfect! :) So cute


----------



## m2010

Jrepp - your bump is so cute! You look beautiful :) xx

We're not doing anything too fancy tomorrow, our son has gymnastics in the morning then we're taking him out to see Shaun the Sheep. :haha:

after he's in bed (we'll try and get him in early) we'll have a nice meal together - OH has offered to cook - then snuggle up with movies which is something we do every so often anyway. Xx


----------



## Srrme

One more week until my gender scan. :hugs: My baby had hiccups last night. :lol: 

I started my progesterone injections this week (4 a week, ugh!) and so far so good.


----------



## countryblonde

We don't do anything for valentines... I might see if I can still squeeze into some lingerie for him... but we will see how that works out...just an excuse to feel sexy.. If that's even possible right now lol

As for July firecrackers I love it... but as harley said I would like it more in different colours lol !


----------



## Babygirl3289

I think we are going to a movie and doing dinner :) Nothing to extravagant !


----------



## Bubbles1088

We are just going to a nice place for dinner. May do some things during the day too, not sure though. I don't usually make a huge deal out of Valentine's like I did when I was a teenager.


----------



## Tasha

I love the ticker. Maybe changing the team blue to a baby blue would help those that that think it's very US. I personally like it as its but then I'm UK and the U.S. are our colours too :haha: plus I'm team yellow x


----------



## babyvaughan

We normally get dressed all fancy and go out to dinner & be little crazy together but he said its a different kind of valentines day because I'm pregnant lol. We are going to take our dog out to some trails, go get manicures yes him too ;) he secretly likes going. Then we are making steak dinner and having sparkling cider, choc covered strawberries and off to the movies. :)


----------



## LuvallmyH

I haven't had any time to catch up! Dh has been away doing emergency snow removal from roofs in Boston. Without him here it's extremely busy with 7 kids! All I do is cook & drive & bathe & bedtime! I'm exhausted. I doubt he will be home tomorrow night. I miss him, but it's nice that he is needed and can work extra.
I had my 18w apt yesterday & i have gained 18lbs.... I have my anatomy scan on Monday. I'm excited to see him again! I am feeling some movement, but not a lot with my anterior finger:) placenta. Been buying baby stuff too. My back is shot & my pelvis is starting to give already. It separated last pregnancy. That was awful. It's going to be a long way to July for me!
Crazy how much of a difference in 3 weeks!


I hope everyone has a lovely Valentine's day!


----------



## m2010

your bump looks great! really cute x 

wow, 7 kids!! and here I am exhausted with 1! you're amazing :haha:


----------



## LuvallmyH

m2010 said:


> your bump looks great! really cute x
> 
> wow, 7 kids!! and here I am exhausted with 1! you're amazing :haha:

Thanks! Lol. Seriously, it was just what I was meant to do! I love it and could not imagine not having a house full. I was exhausted with just 1 waaaay back when too!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Jrepp and LuvallmyH, you have the most perfect baby bumps! Love it!

LuvallmyH, a separated pelvis sounds so painful. :( I have sometimes joked about how my pelvis feels like it's about to split into two when I roll over in bed but I didn't realize it's a thing that can actually happen! Oh my!

And that is the perfect "smilie" for an anterior placenta.


----------



## LuvallmyH

Harley Quinn said:


> Jrepp and LuvallmyH, you have the most perfect baby bumps! Love it!
> 
> LuvallmyH, a separated pelvis sounds so painful. :( I have sometimes joked about how my pelvis feels like it's about to split into two when I roll over in bed but I didn't realize it's a thing that can actually happen! Oh my!
> 
> And that is the perfect "smilie" for an anterior placenta.

It's exactly how I feel about my anterior placenta! 

Oh yes, it's a real thing! I had spd with with baby 5 & 6, but it actually separated with #6. It was the worst pain I have ever experienced. It was for 4 months and it made nearly every activity excruciating. Rolling over in bed, going up stairs, driving - anything that made each side of my pelvis move separately. I couldn't push, carry, or lift anything. It was lots of fun! Obviously I was crazy enough to do this again! 

I have my birth story I wrote for my last baby. It's pretty long, but if anyone wants to read it they are welcome to. It's a natural water birth - with a separated pelvis.:thumbup:

Spoiler
Havens birth story

Haven Ellerie Eastman was born on March 7 at 9:09 pm. She weighed a tiny 6lbs 14oz, 18in long. Her birth story started 6 weeks before her birth when I had my first elevated blood pressure. With a history of gestational hypertension I was monitored closely, but had zero symptoms of preeclampsia. Every weekly check up it was a watch & wait. Finally at my last appointment (Monday) at 36 & 6 it was at its highest 159/90 and I was told I had to make it to my next weekly appointment and they would induce me after 38w. I wasnt feeling well. The next day (Tuesday) was terrible. I had done grocery shopping & was waiting in the car line at school to get my preschooler when I started feeling very nauseous, my face was pounding. I felt like a truck had hit me. I called my niece and asked her to come over and watch my 2 little ones so I could get a nap before I had to pick up my 4 older kids. I slept for a few hours & got through the night. I woke up the next morning (Wednesday) with a bunch of energy, dropped off the kids at school & made plans to see my niece for lunch. I met her after I picked up my preschooler for fast food in the car and I started feeling exactly them same as the day before. I promised the kids Id take them to Target, but I knew I needed to go home. On my way home I called my doula to tell her how Id been feeling. She was very concerned as shes been through all 7 of my pregnancies and I had never felt like that before. She wanted me to call my ob/mw & let them know things were changing. I called & they put me through to the nurse who was not concerned at all. I had no symptoms of preeclampsia, I was more than 9 months pregnant, and maybe I had a stomach bug She said I could wait for my next appointment on Monday, unless I really wanted to come in, she would not bother a Dr. but set me up with a nurses appointment to check my BP. I wasnt sure what to do  I felt a little foolish, so I called my doula back and she said she was on her way to get me to bring me herself, because she was not comfortable with what I was telling her. I got to the office and they brought me right in & checked my BP  169/98. Not good. The nurse said shed grab a Dr right away and within 3 minutes she was back telling me to head over to the hospital, it was time to have my baby. I cried. I was so unprepared for that! I hadnt said goodbye to the rest of my children and it was still 3 weeks early. I had to call my husband, he had to get my bag and meet us at the hospital. 
When we got there they put me in triage, which was weird, and hooked me up to the monitor and drew blood. Apparently there was some miscommunication that I was there to be monitored and not induced. In bed my BP was peachy. They discussed sending me home. As it happens there are a few obs in my group I do not like and one mw & Dr. I love. My favorites both happen to be on call that night. The mw said she wanted me to have my BP taken standing up before we went any further. I had to pee anyway so it was a great time. They took it right as I stood and it was fine. I walked one door down to the bathroom & back, took it again  169/98. The mw came in just as that pressure was taken & said I wasnt going home. Ideally if I could go home and be on strict bed rest until 38w that is what we would do, but with 6 kids at home already we all agreed that wasnt likely to happen. So off to a room I went. I was checked and was only 1cm, thick, and my cervix was very far back. The mw said shed like to give me something to sleep, cervidil & pitocin in the morning. I did not want to take something to sleep. I also wanted to try the most natural induction as possible. My awesome nurse suggested a Foley catheter. Its pretty simple, put it in your cervix, it stretches its way out & viola you are 3cm! Well, nothing is as easy as that. Because I was so unfavorable the mw had to set up the stirrups and break down the table to get the catheter in place. I was shocked at the sight and then feel of being in the stirrups. I had given birth 6 times before and never actually seen them. What an uncomfortable, confining, controlling, and obviously man created system that is! I have no idea how any woman could relax enough to push a baby out in those  especially uphill! Im sorry to any of you who have done it. Anyway, the catheter placement was uncomfortable with all the reaching and the mws knuckles but after about 10 minutes she had it in & filled. And then  POP! We were confused at first, what the heck was that? My water? No, it was the balloon! No one had ever heard of one popping before. I had to go through the entire process again! It gets taped to you leg taught and you wait for it to fall out. It was around 7pm when that was finished. I was crampy but nothing more. My mw suggested I eat something & get some sleep. All I wanted was Greek yogurt and toast. Sent my doula out for just that & then sent her home promising Id call when something started. Dh & I tried to get some sleep. I barely slept at all between worrying about the baby and constantly having my BP checked. I also had to have the nurses keep checking the catheter and adjusting it through the night. It was really frustrating. Not to mention the fact that my SPD was killing me, and the hospital bed was so uncomfortable. I hate the hospital so much anyway so I knew I wasnt going to sleep. 
Around 6:30 the next morning I went to the bathroom and delivered my Foley baby! I was pretty excited because that meant things were moving along! My mw came in & decided we could break my water now. I was 3cm but nothing else had changed, still thick and far back. She made 3 attempts to break my water  painfully and just couldnt get it. She thought she nicked the bag. I had a few choices, she could try again, she could give me a break and try later, or she could bring in the Dr with more experience to give it a try. I asked her to bring in the Dr. Just as he walked in the room I said, never mind! My water had just broken! Exciting again! Now things would finally pick up and move along. Then nothing. We decided to break out the breast pump and give that a shot. I pumped for over an hour (got a bonus 20cc of colostrom) but nothing happened. We decided it was time to start pitocin. Im not really sure what time that was, late morning I guess. Contractions started almost right away  painful from the get go as pitocin makes them. I decided to try to walk to speed things along. Now would be a good time to say I had been dealing with crippling SPD since November. It was so bad I was unable to walk around at all by evening. It was as if someone smashed me between the legs with a baseball bat, and I had a hot knife constantly stabbing me in the middle of my pelvis. Trying to walk around the hospital was too much. That made me upset because Im used to being active during labor and if I couldnt walk I was pretty much limited to the birth ball or the tub. So, I moved to the birth ball. It wasnt so bad at first. I was having a fun time with my birth team, my dh, my doula, my nurse & my mw. Then the contractions really picked up. I was able to sneak in a snack of peanut butter on crackers. I would say they were at least a good 6 on the pain scale. Almost worse than the contractions was the pain in my pelvis from the SPD  like something was trying to pry me apart. My mw suggested the tub for some relief. There was part of me that knew I wasnt ready for the tub. I asked to be checked first. 3cm! What! It had been hours of contractions & I had made no progress except the baby was zero station. I was so discouraged. I had great nurses come & go, my mw & favorite Dr would be leaving in a few hours, and I didnt really know the next Dr on call. I got in the tub anyway. Instant relief! I would say a 50% reduction in pain. And then everything slowed down. Up with the pit as they had done all day. I was feeling more and more pressure on myself that it was taking too long, nothing was going as I had hoped. I got out of the tub and back on the ball in the tub room. My mw was leaving and I was at a stand still. I think my doula knew I was in a bad place so she stepped out and gave dh & I a little time. I put my head on my dh who was in a chair next to me and sobbed. I mean I sobbed hard. I had no idea why I was crying. Maybe because this was going to be the last baby? Maybe because I felt like I was letting everyone down because it was taking too long? Maybe because I was exhausted and it had been 24 hours of this already? We decided to go back to our room and get checked. I got in bed and my new, and best yet, nurse checked me. 3cm. That was enough. I told everyone to leave me alone. I was going to crawl into bed & have a pity party. So I did just that. My contractions were coming fast and fierce. 9 out of 10 on a pain scale. But I was not making progress. I lay in bed terrified I was going to end up with a section. My pelvis was on fire. I wasnt sure how I was going to deal with pushing when and if the time came. After about half an hour I decided to get back on the ball. It was counterproductive lying in bed, I needed this baby to get in a good position to come out. At this point my dh & doula decided to order dinner. I just went about my business laboring, trying to relax through my contractions. It was getting intense. It had to be the pelvic pain. I was being taken to a level of pain I did not know even existed. Not only were the contractions the worst I had felt  there was no relief in-between because of my pelvis being pried apart. It was unbearable. And yet, there was nothing I could do. I just melted into each one knowing there would be no break. Just intense pain on top of intense pain. I had already decided to abandon my dream of a water birth, it slowed things down and I didnt feel like getting in and out of the stupid tub. My doula and nurse almost forced me to go back into the tub room. I wanted to be checked first. Would you believe after several more hours of the worst pain I have ever felt in my life I was still 3cm? Neither could I. I cried again. I knew I was headed for a section. I knew I could not take much more of the pain. I was failing. My 7th and last birth, all my births before completely natural, my body was failing me. My nurse very calmly stroked my leg and explained that sometimes this happens to moms who have given birth so many times. We can get scar tissue in our cervix making it difficult to dilate, but I could go from 3cm to pushing in a very short time. She said there was no push for a section, they all had faith in my body, and me that I had done this before and I would do it again. Now lets get back in the tub. In the tub I went. I felt at this point I didnt care how many stupid cm I was I just needed some relief. I got it in the tub, thank God. It was just after 8pm. My contractions were as intense, but I was getting some relief from the pelvic pain. I was sitting almost Indian style sideways in the tub. I was leaning back on a pillow and melting into the contractions. My dh was behind me caressing my head and shoulders. I was calm and quiet except making some counter pressure breathing during the contractions. I could feel the baby moving down. I could feel my cervix dilating. I knew it was getting close. I said out loud that I was going to be ready to push soon, but I did not want to get the Dr until I knew I had made progress. I was damned if I was going to get excited again just to be told I was 3cm. So I did the only logical thing  I reached down between my own legs and checked myself. (No I had never done that before, lol) I announced that I could feel the babys head  which had hair, but I still had a lip of cervix. I asked my nurse to get the Dr because it would only be a few more contractions. Im not sure what everyone else in the room though about that. It was funny for a moment, but the nurse did as I asked. I could hear the Dr on the way in say She said what? Well did you check her? So the nurse checked me and said, Its exactly as she described, hair & all. I waited 2 more contractions and felt like I should be pushing already, so something was holding me up. I went ahead and checked myself again and I was exactly the same. I announced this time that my position was holding me up and I needed to change positions. I looked at this Dr who I didnt know, trust, or know if I really cared for at the time and asked what position hed like me to get into to push, and that darling man said to me what ever position feels right to YOU. That was all I needed. Up to that point I had held myself up for what I feel like was the entire labor worrying about so much. I adjusted myself on my left side, I put my top leg on the top of the tub & grabbed onto my dhs hands. The very next contraction I announced with a grunt that I was pushing. At first I tried to ease her head out slowly. Once the pain of that stretching of my pelvis hit me I said screw it, she needs to come out now! I got her head out with that first contraction. I took a deep breath and pushed for the second time with everything I had left and got the rest of her out. My doula shouted Amy open your eyes! I did and there was my precious baby in the water just waiting for me to reach down and take into my arms. The Dr had only guided her to my hands. My first thought was, she is so tiny! I have given birth to 2, 9lb 7oz babies and she was just a tiny peanut! I cuddled her with her body in the water totally relaxed and quiet. It was like time stopped. All my pain was gone and it was all worth it because I was just radiating with the immense love for my child. My dh got up at some point and grabbed a blanket and said my turn! She went right from my arms to his. I eased myself out of the tub and over to the toilet and gently delivered the placenta. I had a horrendous experience before, but my Dr was patient and gentle and perfect. After that I got in a wheelchair to be pushed to my room. Haven Ellerie was born at 9:09 pm  just less than an hour after I had gotten into the tub, after more than 30 hours in the hospital. She spent almost 2 hours with us until they took her to check her out and clean her up. They do all of it right in my room, which was wonderful. By 1:30am (Friday) I was finally left alone  I sent my dh home to be with my other babies. 
The Dr, who I had not known or trusted, had ended up being just exactly what I needed. He trusted in me and let me listen to my body and birth my baby. I will always be grateful. He came to my room the next day and said he could speak for everyone in that tub room in saying it was the best birth they had ever seen in their life  ever. Coming from an experienced Dr I was so proud. And I should be. I was brought to a level of pain I had not know existed and I pushed myself through it. I had a few too many bumps along the way but I did it! And as I look down at my beautiful sleeping girl I can honestly say there is nothing I wouldnt do for her. She is mine and I am hers and we are so in love! 
There are many people that never truly know what their meaning of life is, and fewer that get to follow that dream. I know that being a mother is what I was meant to do. The fact that I have been able to do it 7 times, with all the love and support of my husband is overwhelming. I truly am the most blessed woman in the world.


----------



## m2010

LuvallmyH said:


> m2010 said:
> 
> 
> your bump looks great! really cute x
> 
> wow, 7 kids!! and here I am exhausted with 1! you're amazing :haha:
> 
> Thanks! Lol. Seriously, it was just what I was meant to do! I love it and could not imagine not having a house full. I was exhausted with just 1 waaaay back when too!Click to expand...

aw I bet your house is really fun :haha: I would love a ton of kids but I think we'll stop at 3, maybe 4


----------



## JoyofMyLife

I love your tickler Livvy. Very cute!!! I think the team color will help change up the color scheme so it doesn't look so American.


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Hi ladies 

Mom is flying down tomorrow. Hopefully her flight will leave. Another blizzard predicted for her. I have my anatomy scan Tuesday so I'm hoping she can come!

Nothing much new with me. I truly have a bump now. No more hiding it. Lol. Trying so hard not to sleep on my stomach. So comfy though!! 

Hope everyone has a great valentine's day


----------



## Rach87

Eeeek! So many gender scans next week! Hope everyones scans go well! :happydance:

But until monday this is me....:coffee:


----------



## lucy1

No real Valentine's Day plans here!

It was my sisters 24th birthday on Monday and my mum is throwing her a party at hers in the afternoon/evening so we'll be hanging out with a LOT of family and friends. I swear she's more popular than all of us put together! You know that's the case when you go to a meeting for work and everyone around the table who you've only met once or twice knows her haha!

It's 3.40am here and I just can't drop back off to sleep. Feel mega uncomfortable so I'm thinking of ditching OH and going to sleep in the cooler spare room so I can spread out a little.

Only another 22 and a bit weeks to go though! If I didn't laugh if cry....


----------



## dan-o

No valentines plans here either, but my DH did bring me home a heart shaped rasperry cake he made, and heart balloon from work last night! <3 (He's a chef) 

Excited today as my new magimix blender is arriving later:haha: (sad lol) got it with my birthday money from last week :D should keep my slushie craving at bay! Plus my kids LOVE fresh fruit smoothies!


----------



## dan-o

Oh and I'm with you ladies on the aches and pains! Woke up hourly to pee last night, then I trapped a nerve in my hip (made walking to the loo tricky!) then the kids woke up with nightmares! 
My backs really sore this morning too! Falling to bits!!!


----------



## Keyval

We are just going out for a meal . Decided not to do the whole present thing this year. Were getting more sensible with money ha. Also my partner felt baby move last night... Yay . And I noticed baby has been doing loads of rolling rather than kicking too :) it's like baby never went to sleep at all yesterday ha just constant kicking. It's so reassuring . It feels like baby is getting stronger every day :)


----------



## timeforababy

we're not doing valentine's. I had viral laryngitis earlier this week and almost lost my voice for a few days. Seems to be clearing up now, phew!

I got a new iphone!! OH surprised me and made me promise it was for baby. lol

20w scan next thursday! quite excited.

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend.


----------



## Baby_Dreams

No valentines day treats happening here either. 

My stomach has been hurting a lot for a few days :(


----------



## BeautifulRose

I don't know if I ever mentioned on this thread before but I'm a single mommy to be so no valentines for me. I am taking my daughter to the spongebob movie and to build a bear so she's my sweetheart today :)

I like the ticker!


----------



## BeautifulRose

20 week/Valentines Day Bump!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 24


----------



## Livvy

Thanks for the feedback ladies! I'll work more on it on Monday since I work this weekend.


----------



## m2010

I've had a good day so far! Took DS to his gymnastics then we went to the cinema, now we're going to play scrabble (me & DS against OH :haha:). 

OH and I said no valentines presents but he got me some flowers and choclates which was lovely but I felt bad for not getting him anything so he compromised and said I could buy his popcorn. I'll buy him some chocolate or something on monday too :haha:

I felt really nauseous this morning but thankfully wasn't sick.. hopefully this is a sign that my MS is letting up as I'm usually sick but we shall see I suppose!


----------



## Medzi

No plans here either... I did get him chocolate and he got me flowers. :)

I can't wait for all the upcoming gender scans!


----------



## Baby_Dreams

I've got my 20 week scan on Wednesday, can't wait... any guesses?

Also booked my 3D/4D scan for April 4th :)


----------



## hollyw79

I wonder if once all the gender scans are done- we will knock it out of the park with baby girls and no longer be leading team blue!!? :)


----------



## heaveneats

I have my gender scan in one hour :) very excited, I've got my orange juice and chocolate ready to go! Hopefully baby will be awake and moving and showing off boy or girl parts


----------



## m2010

I've got a scan on Monday, hoping to find out the gender! Xx

I'm predicted a girl on the Chinese calendar but I feel like it's a boy. will be very happy either way though! I'm super emotional today, my OH just shaved and I love his beard. I almost cried while he just laughed at me :blush:


----------



## Khatif

We do not really celebrate Valentine's. So no plans here.
We are busy with emptying the living room to be ready for tomorrow to put down the new floor.

I think I may start to feel something. It Isn't kick but after eating my dinner I felt some waving/ pushing which I don't think was my belly. Can it be the baby? DS was always very clear that's why I wonder. 

Good luck girls with all the coming scans. I am curious how many boys and girls we will have on the end :)


----------



## Medzi

Baby dreams I say girl for you!

Good luck heaven!! I bet team blue for you!


----------



## heaveneats

We are team blue!! Baby boy for sure, ultrasound tech saw it within 1 minute of the scan


----------



## m2010

Congratulations!!! Xx


----------



## Medzi

I knew it!! More blue!!! I cannot believe how many! Congrats!!


----------



## hollyw79

:rofl: maybe we need the fireworks thing to be straight blue :rofl: sooooo many boys so far :rofl:


----------



## Bubbles1088

Wow another blue! Congrats heaveneats!


----------



## Khatif

heaveneats said:


> We are team blue!! Baby boy for sure, ultrasound tech saw it within 1 minute of the scan

Another boy! Congratulations! :D


----------



## Tasha

Congrats heaven.

3/4 blue so far. Wow.

I'm 19 weeks today :)


----------



## k4th

Congrats Heaveneats!! 

Almost at the official half way mark tasha :happydance:

A friend told me (so hugely scientific lol!) that more boys are born in summer months and more girls in winter months in the northern hemisphere. Girls have more body fat so it's a survival of the species thing to have more girls born in winter. No idea if there's any truth to it - but our thread seems to be giving the theory some back up!! Wonder if the numbers will look the same when we all have our bubbas in our arms??


----------



## Tasha

Yeah, it's weird. Flying past now.

That's odd, I've had a boy and a girl due in May, one girl due in June and two girls due in August. My girls like the warmth :haha:


----------



## LuvallmyH

So many boys!


----------



## m2010

must be something in the water! :haha:

so excited to find out tomorrow. Hope they can tell, we had a scan at about 16 weeks last time and he was stubborn so we didn't find out until the next scan. Hopefully this baby is more cooperative :winkwink:


----------



## Medzi

Interesting! I have many siblings... and 6 of us were born between the very end of November - early March. I have 1 brother born in September. My dad worked in the oil field and would usually be home a lot in early spring because work was slow (it is called Spring Breakup). So... yeah, a lot of winter babies, haha!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Congrats on team blue, heaveneats!!!

And oh my, team pink a lot of catching up to do! I'm excited for all the scans this week (especially mine, lol)!


----------



## Jrepp

Congrats on team blue!!!! I hope the trend continues through my ultrasound.

AFM: Had an emotional roller coaster of a day. My dad and brother came over to help us get the crib from walmart and move all of the stuff we have been packing up into storage. Well......walmart lost the crib and we were told to reorder the crib and they would waive the shipping fees to have it sent to my parents. We went back home and I called walmart.com to replace the crib while my hubby, dad and brother loaded the car. The customer service lady said that I had to have the manager waive the shipping fee and so I headed back to walmart. While I was gone, the guys got the car completely loaded and headed out to take it to storage. I got to walmart and they had found the crib. I had to rebuy it from them but it wouldn't fit in the car, so I had to wait for my dad and brother to come back to actually pick the crib up. I am now sitting in my bedroom which is almost totally empty, looking into the dining room which is empty. I feel like I just finished an entire book of my life and am now waiting for the next book to come out.


----------



## Amherst1994

Jrepp, while I'm happy the crib ordeal seemed to have resolved itself, what a headache!!! 

And so many baby boys coming our way! How exciting!!! :happydance:

I have been on my feet working all weekend and now my feet/ankles are horrifically swollen :cry: is this normal for being almost 20 weeks? And what can I do to make this stop? My feet won't even fit into my shoes :cry:


----------



## Starlight34

Here's a scan of my little guy from a few days ago. I can't believe I'm halfway through my pregnancy now. :baby:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## timeforababy

congratulations heaveneats!!

I'm really hoping for a girl (but OH has 2 boys so he's calling boy).

I had something spicy for breakfast (I love spicy noodles and fancied it for breakfast) and baby kicked hard!! Now I know what gets this one going.


----------



## sammynashley

Hi ladies haven't been on for a few days..life's been hectic it was DD birthday yesterday so had a houseful all weekend. My section scar if feeling so sore lucky I have my scan tomorrow so they can check things out, also meeting my consultant..bit nervous! I'm 20weeks today! Halfway eeeeek!

Congratulations to the ladies finding out the genders :) boys definitely seem to be winning :)


----------



## dan-o

I haven't been on much either, my laptop seems to be lagging really badly last few days, no idea why. I couldn't load the forum on my phone very well yesterday either! I was getting withdrawl symptoms lol! Seems ok on my phone today. Updated everything I think... Added new ladies :D oh and congrats on team blue heaveneats!! :blue:

Good luck for your scans today ladies <3

Anyone know if you can use ibuprofen gel? I've pulled my back somehow and it's making my usual daily tasks rather tricky! Plus it's making me the grumpiest mamma going!! :grr:


----------



## m2010

Got my scan in half an hour!!!! :happydance: 

I just hope baby cooperates as DS was stubborn at 16 weeks and we couldn't see his junk :haha:


----------



## dan-o

Eeeee good luck, hope lo behaves!!!


----------



## heaveneats

thanks everyone!!! very excited for this little boy. I've added my 3D pictures here so you guys can see baby
 



Attached Files:







3D MIRACLES_20.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 14









3D MIRACLES_3.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Tasha

I don't think so dano.

I had my cervix scan, cervix is still the same, usually just an internal scan but as head down couldn't see a hb (major artery pulsating though), so did abdominal too. Didn't measure but baby seems a good size with lots of waters. Diagnosed with placenta previa though.


----------



## Tasha

Awww cute heaven <3


----------



## Bubbles1088

Good luck today m2010!!

Aw cute pics, heavneats!

Welcome back, dan-o! How are you these days? I don't think you can use any kind of ibuprofen unfortunately. :(


----------



## Medzi

Great photos heaven!

Good luck ladies on the scans!!

Dan-o I don't think you can... :(

Tasha.. That sucks about placenta. That is when it is over the cervix right?


----------



## Tasha

Dano see your gp?

Yeah Medzi. It's odd because at my dating scan she said it was fundal (meaning as opposite to the cervix as it can be) but today two doctors confirmed its over my cervix.


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Beautiful scans Starlight & Heaven! And congrats on team blue!!! Loving all the little men in our group.

Sorry about the diagnosis Tasha. 

AFM, I got some prliminary results back from my 20 week scan & I'm a bit concerned. Baby looked normal, which is great, but the dr noticed that I have a velementous cord insertion, which means the cords inserted on the side of the placenta rather than the center, and my placenta is also low. He wants to do a follow up scan in 5 weeks with the perinatologist to check for vasa previa. Everything I've read online says vasa previa can be very dangerous and cause the cord to detach and baby to bleed to death if I go into labor. It almost certainly guarantees an early c-section at 35 weeks to prevent labor. It could also cause growth restrictions for the baby during pregnancy.

I'm concerned but grateful they found this now and will come up with a plan to make sure the baby is delivered safely.


----------



## Tasha

:hugs: Joy. That sounds a scary diagnosis. If there was any bleeding you would know to get to hospital asap plus just knowing reduces the risks I imagine as they will keep a close eye on it.


----------



## sammynashley

Heaven- lovely pics!

Dan-o, I don't think you can have you tried a heat pack?

Tasha- glad your scan went well and cervix is still the same, sorry to hear your placenta is low but I know they can move up, I had it with my previous two although mine wasn't completely covering.

Joy- that sounds a little scary, didn't know such a thing existed :hugs: least they discovered it now so they can keep a close eye on you.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Tasha, that's weird that your placenta seems to be moving down. Do they think it might move up before baby arrives? I guess you have more scans coming up anyway so they can check on it. 

Joy, that does sound scary (google always let's us know the worst possible outcome, eh?), but like others have said, now you and your doctors know and can manage the risk. Big hugs!

AFM, I think I might finally be feeling baby move. No kicks, but every once and a while I feel a kind of little roll or flip. It's always really low down, so I think that's the only place I can feel baby now because of my anterior placenta. Just hanging in there until my ultrasound on Friday when I can see him or her! I've taken the whole day off work I can bring my husband and sons to the ultrasound and then we can go out for lunch and have a little family day. Soooo looking forward to it!


----------



## Jrepp

Dano - check with your doctor, but topical NSAIDs don't go through your system the way oral NSAIDs do. I had to use a topical cream on my ankle due to a blood disorder that prevents me from being able to take NSAIDs. In the mean time have you tried a warm bath or heating pad on low?


----------



## m2010

Everything went so well today!! 

We're team :pink: :pink: :pink:!!!! So excited :happydance:


----------



## Medzi

Hopefully it moves Tasha!

Joy sorry for the concerning results. My friend had this happen but they didn't realize until she was in labor. She ended up with am emergency c section and things got very scary and they were not sure her baby was going to be alive... But she was and she is a perfectly healthy 2 year old! But scary for sure. It is great they caught it and will monitor it so closely. :hugs:


----------



## sammynashley

Congrats on team pink m2010!!


----------



## Medzi

Yay m2010! Congrats! Maybe the girls will catch up!


----------



## heaveneats

m2010 said:


> Everything went so well today!!
> 
> We're team :pink: :pink: :pink:!!!! So excited :happydance:

Awe you're so lucky, I so wanted to be team pink


----------



## m2010

heaveneats said:


> m2010 said:
> 
> 
> Everything went so well today!!
> 
> We're team :pink: :pink: :pink:!!!! So excited :happydance:
> 
> Awe you're so lucky, I so wanted to be team pinkClick to expand...

I was so surprised though! Was convinced it was boy! :haha:

Boys are so much fun x


----------



## cdex67

Congrats m2010!!


----------



## timeforababy

congratulations m2010! yay team pink

dan-o, you might be able to, check with your GP/midwife?

Tasha, sorry to hear that. Is there any chance it will move up?

joy, that's not good news. Hopefully, it will be caught early and the drs will keep an extra special eye on you.

Harley Quinn, me and hubby are taking the day off too! gonna be special for the 20-week scan.

:)


----------



## dan-o

Joy, that's exactly the sort of diagnosis I'm expecting when I go for for mine in a couple of weeks. Have you had bleeding? How disappointing it narrows your birth options completely, but so so pleased they have picked it up and are on the case! Fingers crossed it's the least worrying type and you can go full term? I've done lots of research on the subject and it seems that all the ladies and babies who are diagnosed before deivery are absolutely fine :hugs: xx

Tasha, so sorry you have a PP. I wonder if there's a chance it could grow out of the way enough for a vbirth? For goodness sake, more bloody thing to add to your list of worries! :dohh:
:hugs:

Wow! Amazing 3d pics heaven!! <3


----------



## dan-o

m2010 said:


> Everything went so well today!!
> 
> We're team :pink: :pink: :pink:!!!! So excited :happydance:

Ahhhh congratulations!! :pink: :yipee:


----------



## Babygirl3289

Congrats M2010 ! And heaveneats! YAY! 

3 weeks for me !! 

I am feeling baby move like multiple times daily! It is definitely felt lower but I am so happy :) It's so amazing to feel the little jabs :) 

I am so nervous for my quad screening results! :-/ Should know hopefully by weds!


----------



## k4th

Good luck for weds babygirl :hugs:

Dan-o - ibuprofen can interfere with blood clotting so I'd steer clear. Hope it's feeling better this evening. 

Tasha - sorry to hear about the pp. Hooe it moves all by itself!

Joy - sorry to hear you're having an anxious wait. Hope it's not as bad you fear. 

M2010 - congrats on team :pink:

Sorry if I've missed anyone - I'm on my phone & can never remember everything I've read!! I heard baby's heartbeat at the midwives this morning :happydance: I'm feeling movements but infrequently - so nice to actually hear bubs :)


----------



## Tasha

Congratulations m2010 :)

Dano, I was going to ask about your placenta as one of the risks with placenta previa is bleeding, so wonder if you knew where yours was? When's your 20 week scan? 

Im actually not worried at all. I'm being watched very closely, if I bleed I go straight to the hospital is what they said today, same as contractions. I would love it to move (it can but he didnt think it likely and it's less chance of doing so after a previous section) would like a natural birth but not bothered if it doesn't, I feel like then that would of happened for a reason even if that sounds crazy.

Fab feeling baby move isn't it baby girl? :cloud9: I feel my baby loads every day now and DH and my other children have all felt baby now.

Yay for hearing the hb kath. One of the most magical sounds in the world <3


----------



## Harley Quinn

k4th, I agree! It's so amazing to hear the heartbeat for the firs time. What a great moment. :)

Congrats, Mallory!!! So nice to have more team pink in here! lol I'm hoping to join you soon. ;)


----------



## Bubbles1088

Yay!!! Another pink! Congrats m2010!!! So exciting! :D


----------



## Livvy

:hugs: joy and Tasha. 

20 weeks!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Bubbles1088

Such a cute bump, Livvy!

Tasha and Joy...:hugs: to you. You guys are both going to be monitored like crazy, so I'm sure all will be well. Glad they caught it when they did.


----------



## m2010

Harley Quinn said:


> k4th, I agree! It's so amazing to hear the heartbeat for the firs time. What a great moment. :)
> 
> Congrats, Mallory!!! So nice to have more team pink in here! lol I'm hoping to join you soon. ;)

oooh not long!! I'm excited for you!! xx

I'm bored tonight. OH had to change work shift so he could come to the ultrasound so he is working nights tonight which he rarely does. I'm lonely haha


----------



## Babygirl3289

Yes it is Tasha! I love feeling the movements! It makes pregnancy feel so real! 

Such a cute bump Livvy! 

I got a phone call on my lunch from the doctors office and the Quad screening results came back normal/low risk!! I am so happy :) God has sure answered my prayers. I am relieved :)

Hope all are doing well! It's a beautiful day in Oregon! 65 degrees and sunny! Could never tell that its winter!


----------



## m2010

Babygirl3289 said:


> Yes it is Tasha! I love feeling the movements! It makes pregnancy feel so real!
> 
> Such a cute bump Livvy!
> 
> I got a phone call on my lunch from the doctors office and the Quad screening results came back normal/low risk!! I am so happy :) God has sure answered my prayers. I am relieved :)
> 
> Hope all are doing well! It's a beautiful day in Oregon! 65 degrees and sunny! Could never tell that its winter!

That's great news about the results! :thumbup: xx

I'm officially jealous of your weather. It rained here all day!


----------



## LuvallmyH

Had my anatomy scan today. He is a perfectly healthy little boy. Very happy! He was moving around like crazy, but I hardly felt anything. I did discuss my concern about a large baby. She thinks he will be big too & offered me a c-section at 37weeks. No thank you! I have naturally birthed 7 babies and I'm terrified of a section!


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Thank you for the hugs ladies and the reassuring words! I am very grateful that they caught it early and trying to stay positive that everything will be ok.

Yay for team pink m2010. We need some more little ladies in our group!

Dan-o, I only had some mild bleeding during week 6 but nothing since. I also read that early diagnosis greatly lowers the risks so I'm hoping everything will be ok. Hopefully this isn't the diagnosis for you too, but if it is then at least you will finally have some answers. Fingers crossed that everything shows up fine on your next scan and the bleeding is just a hematoma.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Adorable bump, Livvy! Plus, I want to sit in that rocker and snuggle that cat! lol

Aw, Mallory, I hope you can find something to entertain you tonight! Like BnB. ;)

Great news, babygirl! And we're having similar weather up here just across the Canadian border. There are buds on the lilac bushes in the parking lot here at work! EEEEeek! My favorite smell in the entire world! (except for new baby) :)

Luv, so glad to hear he's healthy in there. I'm sure he'll come out just fine too! Sounds like your body knows what it's doing.


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Congratulations on team blue Luvallmy!


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

I've already had the Panorama test done. Dr offered the quad test as well. Mt understanding is panorama is DNA and quad is more what's floating in my blood. Seems redundant. Thoughts? 

Snow storm might postpone my anatomy scan tomorrow. Boo!


----------



## m2010

https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j11/mallory2010x/Untitled-1_zpsvsquy4yf.jpg

Heres bump! I look huge in this picture haha

Gah. Don't know why it's so big :wacko:


----------



## hollyw79

m2010.. on the contrary- it's perfection! :cloud9: you look great!


----------



## Jrepp

Went to my pelvic pain appointment today. They gave me a pelvic sling but it is wayyyy to big so they are working with the physical therapist to locate a smaller pelvic girdle because the pain I'm feeling in my pubic bone and lower back are from the ligaments relaxing and my weak pelvic floor trying to pick up the slack. I should have it figured out by Thursday.


----------



## m2010

hollyw79 said:


> m2010.. on the contrary- it's perfection! :cloud9: you look great!

aw thanks!! :blush: x


----------



## Medzi

Cute bumps!

Congrats luvallmyh!! He is perfect - so glad it went well!


----------



## babytots

Sportysgirl so sorry to read your news how are you doing hun? Must have been a shock for you but know that we are all here to support you.

For those who have anterior placentas me too. I feel movement everyday now but not the strong kicks that I did with my eldest 3 and they are always to the left or lower down. This baby seems to want to copy his big brother (with my youngest I had ap too).

Joy sorry to hear about the diagnosis of your placenta hopefully you will be well looked after from here on in.

Tasha sending you more hugs I really do hope the placenta moves for you. 

Dan-o I am simply appalled that the doctors/midwifes/eejits are not taking you seriously with this bleeding. I would suspect that it will have cause you to become anaemic and I'm very surprised it's not concerning them at all. Have you tried speaking to the pals service see if there is anything they can do?

Congrats to those who have found out they are having boys and congrats to m2010 on your girl. It looks like boys are really taking the lead now as my gender scan revealed a boy too. Was quite a shock as I was so sure it was going to be a girl and in my head had nothing planned out for a boy. I was in denial for the first few days. But now we have found a perfect name for him and I'm beginning to feel excited about having another boy in the house. Bit sad that I'll never hold another baby girl in my arms but I think with losing Jessica that feeling won't ever go away and it's something I need to try and learn to live with.

Loving all the bumps and scan pics. I'm hoping to get some nice bump pics of mine soon. Want to try and keep a photo diary with this one.

Has anyone looked into prams yet? I have fallen in love with one (sola 2 blue sea colourway) but it has been discontinued :( managed to find a uk stockist of the carrycot but so far nowhere here that stocks the pram. So either it's a case of going for the boring black version or finding something completely different. There is a sola city in similar colours but it says the carrycots for the sola 2 have not been tested on the frame so it's not looking likely I will get the pram I want. We have a limited budget as we are saving for a mortgage on a bigger place and I start my driving lessons soon. Though I may wait til I go on maternity leave and set aside that money to go towards something more expensive. In any case I have started up a baby fund and I'm determined to ebay/carboot my kids outgrown toys and clothes. Apart from the cotbed which we kept and a few boys clothes from ds2 we have had to start from scratch as DH was adamant we wouldn't have anymore. After this one he's getting the snip :cry: x


----------



## babyvaughan

Next Thursday is my appointment and the new office and I'm hoping by then to have felt movement at least if I haven't I should have scan in the following few days and be able to know how he is doing! I did heart Doppler last night which made me feel better!


----------



## Livvy

Thanks girls! Harley, that's Simba. He's my baby. :) we have two kitties and they're the nicest, most cuddly cats ever.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Aww, he looks cuddly. :) I'd love a cat, but we just don't have the time, energy, or space for one at this stage in life. Someday!


----------



## sportysgirl

Hi ladies, lovely scan pictures and bumps. Seems like lots of boys on this thread.

I am thinking of you all and hope all is ok.


----------



## sammynashley

Morning ladies I have my 20 week scan today, I'm terrified something will be wrong. Had one of those horrible realistic nightmares last night about today and it's left me feeling a bit scared..hopefully it's all in my head and my dreams are playing tricks on me..I'll update later.


----------



## m2010

sammynashley said:


> Morning ladies I have my 20 week scan today, I'm terrified something will be wrong. Had one of those horrible realistic nightmares last night about today and it's left me feeling a bit scared..hopefully it's all in my head and my dreams are playing tricks on me..I'll update later.

I'm sure everything is fine xx Dreams like that are really horrible, I haven't had any this time yet but I had them all the time last pregnancy and they left me paranoid! 

Good luck today! Xx


----------



## dan-o

Really bad bleed for me this morning, covered my bed, floor as I ran to the bathroom and was just dripping out in the shower. Red as red can be and two decent clots. I saturated two pads completely afterwards (and ruined two pairs of pants!) and now it's just stopped completely. So confused :wacko: poor hubby had to scrub out my trail of destruction, thank goodness our carpets have stain guard.

Maternity Assesment have agreed to see me, as I want my cervix checking and a swab done if nothing else. I'm there now. I've not felt baby move this morning, but that's not unusual. 

Good luck sammy x

Sportysgirl, how are you doing sweetie?


----------



## hollyw79

Praying Dan o. I'm so glad you're being seen!!! :hugs:


----------



## Tasha

Oh goodness Dano :hugs: ask for a blood test for iron too!

Sammy our fears often come out in dreams hun as it is a time that we can't surpress stuff. Will be thinking of you today.

Cute bumps and babies.

Babytots I think I'm going for the strawberry2 but not 100% sure yet.


----------



## LuvallmyH

I'm thinking of you Dan-o. Please get some answers! :hugs:


----------



## JoyofMyLife

We're thinking of you too Sportysgirl! How are you doing?

So sorry you had a scary dream Sammy. Like Tasha said, it's just our deepest fears coming out and doesn't mean something bad will happen. Please let us know how everything goes.

Oh Dan-o, that is so scary. Hopefully you will get some answers today at your appt. Will be thinking of you!


----------



## m2010

Thinking of you dan-o! Xx

What's everyone up to today? OH is working today so me and DS are building a blanket fort in our living room! Haha xx


----------



## heaveneats

Sportsygirl thinking of you as well hunnyxx if you need anything please pm anyone of us.

Dan-o so sorry about the bleeding, glad you're being seen though. I agree with Tasha have iron checked!!


----------



## dan-o

Ok so I got taken very seriously this time. Blood been pouring out again, they were a little taken aback to be honest. I'm now on labour ward, in a side room. Scanned, bloods, swabs and a cannula sited ready for a blood transfusion if needed. Babys perfect and cervix looks long, but I have a big active bleed draining out pretty much continually and a 7cm clot between the chorion and the amnion. It's not a subchorionic bleed any more, it's sub amniotic. Looks away from the placenta and fetal blood vessels, but I need a vaginal scan at some point. They aren't sure what will happen next, I get the impression they are expecting me to miscarry and/or hemmhorrage.


----------



## dan-o

Ps. Bloods/iron were actually ok, but they said it won't be now after this lot Lol :dohh:


----------



## hollyw79

Thank GOD they are taking you seriously today. So disturbing to me that they haven't until now Dan o :( I don't know really much of anything about a subamniotic hemorrhage. Would full bed rest help?? In the scheme of things, you are so close to viability. I hope you can get some full on details on baby and you. I'm so sorry you are experiencing this! The few stories I found on Google seemed to be favorable outcomes. Praying, praying, praying!!! :hugs:


----------



## sammynashley

Dano- glad to hear they're taking care of you, and taking things seriously this time!

I had my scan this morning, baby is still face down and breech to be honest I'm not that fussed, but a little concerned as baby is measuring small again like DS did. The femur length, head circumference and a few other bits are nearly off the low end of the scale :( was also told by the ob that they won't re-scan until I'm 34weeks due to growth but if I'm honest I'm not really happy with this. But she said if my stomach doesn't appear to be growing then they'll probably do one before then. But other than that baby is healthy.


----------



## Aelyana

Thinking of you Dan-o. I hope it'll get better soon


----------



## Medzi

Dan-o I cannot believe it took this long for them to show concern. I really hope everything is ok!! Thinking of you!

Sportysgirl thinking of you too! How are you doing?

Sammy sorry for the concerning scan. I wish they would offer yoh another one earlier to help put your mind at ease. Was ds born OK even though he was measuring small? Glad baby is healthy!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Sammy-Glad baby seems healthy. I'm sorry about the concerning growth though. I do hope everything turns out alright. I'm sure it will. :hugs:

Dan-o: SO SO SO glad they are FINALLY taking you seriously! Can't believe it took them this long to do so, tbh. I hope everything turns out alright for you and your little one. How long are you staying with the Dr.?

AFM, 19 weeks today! Only one more week til halfway, and then on the 26th, anatomy scan! :happydance: I have been feeling her move more often lately, it's been wonderful. :cloud9: Though of course movements aren't super regular yet. I really only feel her on the right side since my placenta is anterior and to the left, but I do definitely feel her. She was particularly active yesterday. Also cleaned a ton yesterday and apparently my lower back didn't like it. :( I hurt in bed last night when I would try to turn over, and walking hurts it too.


----------



## Medzi

Mamabee how was your scan? I don't think I missed an update but maybe I did. Did you get any answers regarding baby, disappearing twin, etc?

Happy 19 weeks Bubbles!


----------



## LuvallmyH

How scary dan-o. I'm glad you are there now. I hope they have some positive answers for you soon. Keep us updated! :hugs:


----------



## dan-o

Sammy glad all was well <3 maybe you can get another scan befor then if you moan? Why are they so tight with scans these days, drives me nuts!


----------



## babyvaughan

Dan-o I'm glad they finally took you seriously! I'm sorry for what's going on!


----------



## dan-o

Thanks ladies. Still bleeding in floods but no cramps to speak of really :) 
I really feel like everything will be ok, despite all this, hopefully my instincts are right!


----------



## Tasha

Dano, I'm so glad they're actually supporting you now. Keep us updated.

Sporty you know how much I'm thinking of you x


----------



## sammynashley

Medzi- DS was born with no issues apart from dropping some weight after birth but they said that was normal, he was 5lb at 37weeks and didn't need nicu care. 

Dan-o- think I'll moan at the midwife but doubt very much she'll give me one. I might just pay for a private one if it puts my mind at ease. Thinking of you! Have the doctors given any ideas what could be causing the bleeding?


----------



## Jrepp

sammynashley said:


> Morning ladies I have my 20 week scan today, I'm terrified something will be wrong. Had one of those horrible realistic nightmares last night about today and it's left me feeling a bit scared..hopefully it's all in my head and my dreams are playing tricks on me..I'll update later.

Good luck with your scan today. I've had a few baby dreams where something goes wrong. My personal opinion is that subconsciously you're preparing yourself for the worst case, but it usually doesn't go that way.



dan-o said:


> Really bad bleed for me this morning, covered my bed, floor as I ran to the bathroom and was just dripping out in the shower. Red as red can be and two decent clots. I saturated two pads completely afterwards (and ruined two pairs of pants!) and now it's just stopped completely. So confused :wacko: poor hubby had to scrub out my trail of destruction, thank goodness our carpets have stain guard.
> 
> Maternity Assesment have agreed to see me, as I want my cervix checking and a swab done if nothing else. I'm there now. I've not felt baby move this morning, but that's not unusual.
> 
> Good luck sammy x
> 
> Sportysgirl, how are you doing sweetie?

I'm so sorry that you keep bleeding, but I'm glad they are finally taking you seriously. If they had in the first place all of this could have been avoided.



m2010 said:


> Thinking of you dan-o! Xx
> 
> What's everyone up to today? OH is working today so me and DS are building a blanket fort in our living room! Haha xx

I'm hanging out with my mom and then we are taking my nephews to a Mardi Gras parade at my hubby's work. Other than that just taking it easy today. My body hurts too much to do much else



dan-o said:


> Ok so I got taken very seriously this time. Blood been pouring out again, they were a little taken aback to be honest. I'm now on labour ward, in a side room. Scanned, bloods, swabs and a cannula sited ready for a blood transfusion if needed. Babys perfect and cervix looks long, but I have a big active bleed draining out pretty much continually and a 7cm clot between the chorion and the amnion. It's not a subchorionic bleed any more, it's sub amniotic. Looks away from the placenta and fetal blood vessels, but I need a vaginal scan at some point. They aren't sure what will happen next, I get the impression they are expecting me to miscarry and/or hemmhorrage.

It makes me so mad that if they had listened to you in the first place this may have been avoidable. You are in my thoughts today and I pray that everything will come out ok.



sammynashley said:


> Dano- glad to hear they're taking care of you, and taking things seriously this time!
> 
> I had my scan this morning, baby is still face down and breech to be honest I'm not that fussed, but a little concerned as baby is measuring small again like DS did. The femur length, head circumference and a few other bits are nearly off the low end of the scale :( was also told by the ob that they won't re-scan until I'm 34weeks due to growth but if I'm honest I'm not really happy with this. But she said if my stomach doesn't appear to be growing then they'll probably do one before then. But other than that baby is healthy.

You still have time for the baby to flip into the right position. I'm sorry that the baby is measuring small. Can you demand a sooner scan?



Bubbles1088 said:


> Sammy-Glad baby seems healthy. I'm sorry about the concerning growth though. I do hope everything turns out alright. I'm sure it will. :hugs:
> 
> Dan-o: SO SO SO glad they are FINALLY taking you seriously! Can't believe it took them this long to do so, tbh. I hope everything turns out alright for you and your little one. How long are you staying with the Dr.?
> 
> AFM, 19 weeks today! Only one more week til halfway, and then on the 26th, anatomy scan! :happydance: I have been feeling her move more often lately, it's been wonderful. :cloud9: Though of course movements aren't super regular yet. I really only feel her on the right side since my placenta is anterior and to the left, but I do definitely feel her. She was particularly active yesterday. Also cleaned a ton yesterday and apparently my lower back didn't like it. :( I hurt in bed last night when I would try to turn over, and walking hurts it too.

Happy 19 weeks!!!! That's great that you've been feeling your lo move more. I bet that's so reassuring! I know what you mean about back pain. After my dr appointment yesterday I am pretty dang sore myself.



dan-o said:


> Thanks ladies. Still bleeding in floods but no cramps to speak of really :)
> I really feel like everything will be ok, despite all this, hopefully my instincts are right!

I really hope everything goes alright and your instincts are right! Keep us posted


----------



## Bubbles1088

Happy 17 weeks, Jrepp!


----------



## m2010

Happy 19 weeks bubbles! And happy 17 weeks Jrepp! :flower:

dan-o, glad they're taking care of you, hope everything goes well! Xx thinking of you


----------



## Tasha

:hugs: Sammy, I would push too. A small femur too is a positive thing as it suggests a small for gestational age baby rather than not growing symmetrically which suggests IUGR x


----------



## Bubbles1088

19 week bump!
 



Attached Files:







photo 2 (3).jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## k4th

Dan-o - I'm so sorry to read your update but so very glad that they are finally taking you seriously and offering you more appropriate care. It really shouldn't have got to this stage before they helped. I'm thinking of you & hoping & praying your gut instinct is right & your baby stays tucked away & healthy for a good few months yet :hugs:

Beautiful bumps everyone :thumbup:

& congrats on the latest gender reveals!! Can't believe the boys are still coming fast & strong!!


----------



## m2010

Great looking bump!

Does anyone take anything for heartburn? I've been having it really bad recently and the only thing I've tried is Tums and they don't really help that much.


----------



## hollyw79

bubbles, you look great! I am jealous of everyone's beautiful bump! 

m2010.. I take omeprazole.. aka prilosec.. every day. I have for a long time and have continued. high risk ob said it was safe. You can also take zantac as well. Do you have either of those meds over there?


----------



## LuvallmyH

19w bump


----------



## Livvy

Oh dan-o hope everything is ok!! 

I just got a call from the doctors and they said they want to repeat my ultrasound at my next appointment to make sure the baby's heart is ok. :/ apparently the pictures they got weren't clear. 

Also, I have been feeling the baby a ridiculous amount. I'm talking like several times an hour. Is that ok?? When does it sleep???


----------



## Medzi

Livvy hope all is OK. I have a fetal echo tomorrow bc of baby's heart. Hopefully nothing for both of us!

Babies can be super active! Probably sleeping when you are :)


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Sorry I haven't fully caught up. Glad you are being seen properly now Dan-o xx

Congrats eveyone on your scans. Mines tomorrow xx


----------



## Livvy

Medzi I'll be thinking about you! Keep us updated! Probably (hopefully) nothing but bad tests but scary for sure isn't it?


----------



## Babygirl3289

16 weeks 2 days :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







FullSizeRender.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## m2010

hollyw79 said:


> bubbles, you look great! I am jealous of everyone's beautiful bump!
> 
> m2010.. I take omeprazole.. aka prilosec.. every day. I have for a long time and have continued. high risk ob said it was safe. You can also take zantac as well. Do you have either of those meds over there?

thanks! I'm pretty sure we have them over here, will nip to the pharmacy in the morning and see if they've got anything.

babygirl, your bump looks great! xx


----------



## Babygirl3289

Thanks M2010! I feel like its super small tho for my 2nd child :(


----------



## Livvy

So I've started my baby registry because my SIL just told me they're throwing a shower for me when we go up to NY in three weeks. O.O Sooooooo yikes! I've had a hard time knowing where to start and all, but I think I'm slowly getting there... anyway I have a couple questions.

Mamas who have been through it all before, do you have short lists of things that you would consider essential to get? I also want to know the NICE things to have as well (wants) :D

And secondly, is it weird to register for a double stroller for your first baby?? I'm just trying to plan ahead!


----------



## Medzi

I've been thinking about you baby dreams! For some reason I thought your scan was yesterday! Can't wait to hear what you're having!


----------



## Medzi

Thanks Livvy. 

You can get a stroller that you can add on to! Baby Jogger has a good one. 

My must have list:
White noise machine
Muslin blankets
Car seat canopy
Breast feeding pillow (whether you bf or not! I was unable to but still found it super handy)
Lots and lots of swaddle blankets
Humidifier (depending on your climate - it is dry where I live)
Soft night light you can turn off and on like the Munchkin Owl or a twilight turtle (great for night feedings and diaper changes)
I also liked having a small basinette that I could easily move from our bedroom to the main room (depends on your style of home)
A mamaroo or baby swing
A bouncer chair
Sohpie the Giraffe or similar 

:)


----------



## lusterleaf

Hi all! I had my 20 week sono today and the tech confirmed I am having a girl. I am so excited!


----------



## sammynashley

Tasha- I was worried when I saw the femur length as I knew it was the first thing they picked up on with DS, bit shocked the head and other things are measuring small, it concerns me a bit but feel they aren't taking me seriously.. With my son it took me a while for people to take me seriously. Because I'm young I find they think I'm overreacting. 


Medzi- hope your scan goes well tomorrow!


Lovely bumps ladies!!

Congrats on team pink lusterleaf!


----------



## k4th

I love a good list livvy! My list of musts are:

Blackout blind for window
Baby monitor 
Moses basket
Muslin cloths
Baby sleeping bags
Little mat to lie on (& take to other peoples houses)
Cute little onesies (lots of!)
Jumperoo for when they're a bit older (6m ish I think!?)
Cot blocks (to tilt the whole cot/basket by it's feet at baby's "head end" helps bring up wind if their head is elevated - but you're not allowed to put anything in bed with them)
Bottles (if not bf)
Emergency stand-by dummy (just in case!!)

Nice things:
Feely books
Sling
Baby book to write in for baby
Vouchers for baby's first photo's. They don't stay tiny for long!!
Keepsake box

Useless items (IMO!)
Baby bath
Bibs (until baby sitting & weaning)
Cot mobiles & light shows (got dd all overexcited! Melody from monitor was much better)
0-3 mth toys. They're not interested - they want to look at people :)

& I agree with medzi - choose a buggy you can convert later. Having a full double is a nightmare to push around (apparently!).


----------



## Babygirl3289

lusterleaf said:


> Hi all! I had my 20 week sono today and the tech confirmed I am having a girl. I am so excited!

Congrats Lusterleaf! 

How exciting! :)


----------



## m2010

lusterleaf said:


> Hi all! I had my 20 week sono today and the tech confirmed I am having a girl. I am so excited!

yay! Congratulations!! Xx

I second pretty much everything on the other list of must haves! Can't think of anything else that they haven't mentioned already :haha:

A convertible buggy sounds like a good idea if you're thinking ahead. I have no idea what pram to get... we got given one last time from my OH's friend (she'd bought it new then decided on a different one so hadn't even used it!) but we sold it a few years ago. I have no idea what brand is best :shrug: ... probably going to go to mothercare next weekend to have a glance around but I'm pretty clueless hahaha


----------



## Babygirl3289

We ordered our crib and it will be here on Friday! :) :)


----------



## babytots

Dan-o Thinking of you so pleased to hear they are taking you seriously now it all sounds like scary stuff but fingers crossed that this bleeding stops soon and baby carries on growing safe and strong in there. 

Sammy- Glad to hear your scan went well but sorry to hear that baby is appearing small hopefully like Tasha says if the femur measurement is measuring small too it might just be that you carry small babies in general. My eldest son had a femur meeasuring below the centile but once I told them that my hubby was short (5ft and a peanut as he says) and my other babies were small they weren't as concerned. He came out my biggest at 7lb 14oz. I really hope its nothing to worry about but I would certainly try and push for a growth scan at 28 weeks and 4 weekly there on in. 

Congratulations on your pink bump lusterleaf.

Good idea about posting lists. I was just thinking about this today and what we will need. I save our cotbed and baby monitors from my sons and have purchased a crib. But everything else we need to buy again (well apart from the odd bits of clothes I didn't get round to ebaying from ds2).

Loving everyones bump pics you all look fab!! 

Has anyone got any tips on how to sort out dry lips? The tablets I take for my sickness cause my mouth to become really dry over night and its resulted in my lips becoming chapped and I have one great big split in it that has been there for months and refuses to heal. I've been using vaseline by the bucket load but that doesn't seem to help. Everytime I talk,eat or drink etc it splits open and its worse on a night as it splits when I'm sleeping and I wake every morning with dried up blood round my mouth :cry: x


----------



## Bubbles1088

Yay congrats lusterleaf!! :pink: :happydance: 

Babygirl how awesome! So exciting!


----------



## sammynashley

Thanks babytots DD didn't have IUGR like my DS and she was born 7lb13oz so a decent weight, when I was carrying DD I had GD so he should have been a lot bigger according to midwives/doctors. I see my midwife on the 4th march so I'll explain my concerns and ask her then, doubt she'll agree tho.


----------



## m2010

Babygirl3289 said:


> We ordered our crib and it will be here on Friday! :) :)

aww yay! I loved buying furniture last time, so much fun! 

We already have a lot of furniture for the nursery (it's only going to be tiny so we don't need much). I'd love to buy a new crib for this LO but we still have the one from our DS and OH won't let me buy a really pretty one as he says we can spend our money elsewhere. He's right but some of the other cribs are so much prettier than ours! :haha:


----------



## dan-o

Hi ladies, hubby brought my charger in so I can get back online lol! 

Lovely bumps ladies, I love how different they all are, might have to add my 'hospital bump' 
:haha:

Babytots, yes I get the same problem! I discovered blistex relief cream, it's a miracle worker, sorts the cracked skin out within a day or two then keeps the chapped-ness at bay! Deffo give it a go, I reapply every time they feel dry again, amazing stuff! 

Congratulations on team pink lusterleaf, and the fab scan!! :pink: 

Medzi I good luck for tomorrow's ECG, hope it's perfect and baby has a good healthy trace. 

Exciting purchases coming along! I don't really need to get much, as I have stacks of stuff from my two boys. I plan to nest by giving the house the once over instead! Well, hubby will be, while I supervise with my feet up lol. 

AFM Things settled a bit here, no longer flooding the place, hoping I dont get too much blood loss over night. Would like to go home tomorrow (if it's safe for me to do so) Baby sounded great on the doppler just now and he has been jiggling about plenty <3


----------



## Harley Quinn

Congrats, lusterleaf!

babytots, sorry about the super dry lips. :( I was just goign to recommend chapstick, but if you're already using lots of vasaline, I doubt that would help. Sorry.

As for my must-haves list:
Diaper bag
Baby monitor (mine has a night light on it, so really a two-in-one there)
Receiving blankets (we use them for so much more than swaddling!)
Burp cloths (can never have too many, imo, but my babies were pretty drooly and spit up a lot)
Bibs (also for the drooling, which started around 3 months for both my guys)
Breastfeeding pillow (my husband often used it just to hold a baby on his lap)
Wash cloths (soft cotton ones, not just for bathing baby but for wiping messy faces and hands when they start to eat - we have like 20 of them and still don't have enough!)

I think it's okay to put diapers on your registry too. Some people like to buy them anyway, and if you put them on there then at least you'll get the brand you want.

ETA: dano-o, glad things are settling and baby is sounding good :)


----------



## Medzi

Congrats lusterleaf!


----------



## m2010

dano-o, glad things are looking better! Hope everything continues to stay that way & fingers crossed that you get to go home tomorrow! xx


----------



## MamaBee413

Wow, I've gotten so behind again. My weeks have been so busy lately and my body is feeling it. I was laid up most of the weekend just from exhaustion. Craziness. 

Thanks, Medzi, for checking in. I'll post an update after I catch up with you ladies. 

Sportysgirl, so much to say and not enough words. Tons of :hugs:!

Welcome to Mallory (congrats on that little bundle of sugar and spice) and to Emma (congrats also on the new little man in your life) and to Zephram!

Congrats to all the new members of team :blue:, cdex, emma, starlight, heaveneats, luvallmy, and babytots!

Congrats to the new team :pink: members: Mallory & lusterleaf

dan-o, I hope the bleeding slows and you get to go home tomorrow. If baby is looking great, will the subamniotic bleed affect it? It sounds like your baby is just fine and super strong despite it all!

keyval, I have BH contractions every now and then. Usually after the big O. This past time it came with extreme leg cramps and so DH and I are taking it easy. 

My LO has been kicking/punching/stretching into my cervix and bladder. It is amazing how quickly one can jump up to go to the bathroom!

Livvy, the ticker is lovely. Thanks for working on that!

Tasha, do they think your placenta will migrate some more and hopefully uncover your cervix? I had PP early on with my DD, and mine moved. I hope the best for you. 

Joy, :hugs: to you on your diagnosis. I'm glad they are able to monitor you and hope for a smooth delivery (even if it ends up being a scheduled early C). 

jrepp: did they find you a pelvic belt? I'm sure you're uncomfortable and I hope you get one soon!

I think it is funny to notice when my baby is active most. I can already see a little schedule forming. I hope it sticks, because it seems like a pretty decent one :)

We didn't do too much for Valentine's Day. My parents offered to keep our other two overnight and so we went out to a nice dinner and then created a registry (hot date night right there ;) ) We did go home and enjoy being alone in the house ;) ;), but that came with the aforementioned leg cramps. 

The scan yesterday went beautifully. Baby cooperated and the tech kept raving over how well behaved and easy :blue: he :blue: was. We even had time for 3d/4d since the measurements were a breeze. He looks just like my other son! 

We got our first snow yesterday and so the whole day ended up being pretty fun. Woke up this morning and DH was able to feel him and then I called the kids in to feel as well. 

I posted a gender reveal video on Facebook and would love to share it here if I could figure it out. 

In the meantime, I'll add a few pictures and quit 'talking'.
 



Attached Files:







2015-02-16 10_31_00.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 6









profile.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Lumi

So I'm 18 weeks today and dying to find out bubs gender, I have a gut feeling of boy but keep having dreams of a girl.. confusing lol. Looks like July is being dominated by boys at the moment :)

Still not feeling movement unfortunately.


----------



## MamaBee413

Lumi said:


> So I'm 18 weeks today and dying to find out bubs gender, I have a gut feeling of boy but keep having dreams of a girl.. confusing lol. Looks like July is being dominated by boys at the moment :)
> 
> Still not feeling movement unfortunately.

All of my dreams this time were girl and I'm getting a boy. Old Wives' Tale claims opposite of what you dream is what you are carrying. Good luck!


----------



## Medzi

Yay Mamabee! Glad you got some confirmation. Those pictures are awesome! What a cutie!

I had a boy dream a few weeks so... we shall see!


----------



## Jrepp

Mama bee - I'm glad you're doing well! Congrats on team blue!! I go in for my high risk Ob appointment Thursday so I'll know if they got my belt in then, otherwise I'll order it online from Amazon and have it Saturday.


----------



## Jrepp

Oh and Ive got to share. I was taking my weekly bump pics but my nephew was watching and he needed me to take a picture of his baby in his belly. It was cute. The top pic is last weeks bump pic and my nephews bump and the bottom two are this weeks pics
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## MamaBee413

Jrepp said:


> Oh and Ive got to share. I was taking my weekly bump pics but my nephew was watching and he needed me to take a picture of his baby in his belly. It was cute. The top pic is last weeks bump pic and my nephews bump and the bottom two are this weeks pics

Too cute!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Glad all is well, Mamabee, and you got confirmation on team :blue:! Yay!

Lol Jrepp that is precious!!! I love it!


----------



## babyvaughan

Hardly did anything and my body is so tired! I scored today at Target, in the clearance were a bunch of the huge boxes of pampers size 2. 174 for $26 normally $38! I got one to add to my stock pile lol. I also bought a pair of maternity Capri's now I can comforably wear something other than maternity leggings! I felt baby flop twice last night but its nothing consistent. My appt is next week it will be 6 weeks since seeing doctor. Due to me switching and records transferring otherwise I'm normally seen every two weeks not sure if that will be the same with new doctor but I do know they are sending me for a consult at a high risk clinic too.


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Dan-o, so glad the bleeding has settled down and baby is doing well! Hopefully they let you go home tomorrow.

Adorable pic, Jrepp. So cute!!

Congratulations on team blue Mamabee! So nice to see you back on here. :)


----------



## greats

Hi ladies! So I'm part of the August group even though my due date is July 31 lol but wanted to say hi! I found out I'm team pink again so to the few ladies who are team pink I can finally join you! Haha


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Had my anatomy scan today. So I have an anterior placenta...hence why I haven't felt anything...must Google to learn more about that. Lol

Baby was face first, and low. He looked so ready to come out...head was right there at my cervix. They had to do an internal measurement. Dr said it's closed and quite long. Umm....ok....

But every thing looked normal. He was moving up a storm. Dr said he was a little smaller than they need to do measurement of the smaller blood vessels so I have to come back in 4 weeks.

They offered a quad scan....but since I've had to panorama...I don't see why. Dr said spine looked healthy so not sure what else I could learn.

So, he's low...and hiding under my placenta. Lol, come on little guy, mover on up! 

First time momma here...anything I should know? I hate to Google and scare myself. Dr said he should move up...eventually.


----------



## Medzi

You're not alone in the anterior placenta club! Many of us here have one, myself included :) Doesn't mean anything bad...just won't feel much movement for awhile. But don't let that fool you... you will feel PLENTY when baby gets bigger. And you'll feel from the outside...and you'll see from the outside too :) So, you still experience all the movements... you just have to wait a bit longer. (I had one with my son too!)

My son was also head down and low the whole time! Guess it was just comfy :) I wouldn't worry about that either, especially if your cervix is closed and long.


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Thx medzi....whatever is best for the baby...I'm fine with. I just hate asking...is that normal? you know? I also think....you're low...you can't grow down my thigh, move up. Lol.


----------



## Medzi

:rofl: Ms. Elizabeth!


----------



## dan-o

Mse, congrats on the great scan, my first baby was head jammed into my pelvis at his 20w scan, just like yours! It was hard to measure much. I paid for another anatomy scan , a week later, and he was a lot more cooperative. They move about so much at this stage. Anyway, he had to be forcibly evicted via induction, as I got PE right at the end, so his low position didn't make much difference! 

Hi greats!! Welcome aboard hun!! And congrats on team pink too :pink:

Mamabee, very cute scan pics!! Aww! Congrats on all going well and team blue confirmation :blue: 

Jrepp super cute bump, and nephew there! Bless!


----------



## Khatif

Livvy said:


> Oh dan-o hope everything is ok!!
> 
> I just got a call from the doctors and they said they want to repeat my ultrasound at my next appointment to make sure the baby's heart is ok. :/ apparently the pictures they got weren't clear.
> 
> Also, I have been feeling the baby a ridiculous amount. I'm talking like several times an hour. Is that ok?? When does it sleep???

I hope it's just bad picture and everything os all right. When is your next appointment?



sammynashley said:


> Tasha- I was worried when I saw the femur length as I knew it was the first thing they picked up on with DS, bit shocked the head and other things are measuring small, it concerns me a bit but feel they aren't taking me seriously.. With my son it took me a while for people to take me seriously. Because I'm young I find they think I'm overreacting.

I am sorry you feel ignored. Try to stand up for yourself a bit more, if you can. I know it is actually hard but if you worry during your pregnancy about your baby's health you should get all the attention you feel you need. Even if you overreact, you are cooking a baby , you have all the right to overreact :)



dan-o said:


> AFM Things settled a bit here, no longer flooding the place, hoping I dont get too much blood loss over night. Would like to go home tomorrow (if it's safe for me to do so) Baby sounded great on the doppler just now and he has been jiggling about plenty <3

I was reading all your posts but I could not anwser to you. I am sorry that you had to go through all this but I am glad to hear that this time the took you serious. It is good that he bleeding settled down and your little one is doing fine. I hope you can go home soon.



MamaBee413 said:


> We didn't do too much for Valentine's Day. My parents offered to keep our other two overnight and so we went out to a nice dinner and then created a registry (hot date night right there ;) ) We did go home and enjoy being alone in the house ;) ;), but that came with the aforementioned leg cramps.
> 
> The scan yesterday went beautifully. Baby cooperated and the tech kept raving over how well behaved and easy :blue: he :blue: was. We even had time for 3d/4d since the measurements were a breeze. He looks just like my other son!
> 
> We got our first snow yesterday and so the whole day ended up being pretty fun. Woke up this morning and DH was able to feel him and then I called the kids in to feel as well.
> 
> I posted a gender reveal video on Facebook and would love to share it here if I could figure it out.
> 
> In the meantime, I'll add a few pictures and quit 'talking'.

What a cute pictures! It is so funny that he looks like his brother. 



Medzi said:


> You're not alone in the anterior placenta club! Many of us here have one, myself included :) Doesn't mean anything bad...just won't feel much movement for awhile. But don't let that fool you... you will feel PLENTY when baby gets bigger. And you'll feel from the outside...and you'll see from the outside too :) So, you still experience all the movements... you just have to wait a bit longer. (I had one with my son too!)
> 
> My son was also head down and low the whole time! Guess it was just comfy :) I wouldn't worry about that either, especially if your cervix is closed and long.

I start to think that I have anterior plaenta again. I had it with my son as well. I am 17 weeks and I dont not feel anything at all. 



AFM. We changed the floor in the living room this weekend. I am so happy with it. It was a lot of work and I am very tired so today I am not doing anything today for sure.
I still have 1,5 weeks still my gender scan. I cannot wait. I really would love to know what we are having and to see the baby would be easy my mind, I am still concerned since I don't feel the baby.


----------



## sportysgirl

Dan-O I am glad they are finally looking after you and baby properly! 

Hi ladies, thanks for thinking of me. I wish I had better news.


Spoiler
We had a meeting with the screening nurse yesterday who explained our last scan measurements and why fluid is around babies chest and abdomen. Baby is very poorly aside from the down syndrome diagnosis it looks as though babies heart is not working as it should. They did a quick scan and the fluid has increased again. Baby will not last to term, they seemed surprise that the heart is still beating.
We go again on Monday to see the consultant and have another scan.
We are devastated


----------



## Khatif

sportysgirl said:


> Dan-O I am glad they are finally looking after you and baby properly!
> 
> Hi ladies, thanks for thinking of me. I wish I had better news.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> We had a meeting with the screening nurse yesterday who explained our last scan measurements and why fluid is around babies chest and abdomen. Baby is very poorly aside from the down syndrome diagnosis it looks as though babies heart is not working as it should. They did a quick scan and the fluid has increased again. Baby will not last to term, they seemed surprise that the heart is still beating.
> We go again on Monday to see the consultant and have another scan.
> We are devastated

I don't know what to say. I am very sorry that you have to go through this. I wish I could say or do anything for you but all things popping in my mind seems so stupid right now. 
We are all here to listen to you and give the support we can. You are in my thoughts. /hug


----------



## dan-o

Oh god sportysgirl :cry: I'm so so sorry baby is so poorly. 
My thoughts are with you and your LO sweetie :hugs:


----------



## Tasha

Sporty, you know gutted I am for you. We will all be hoping and praying that the fluid reduces and your baby makes it home, in the meantime as I said last night lots of happy memories whilst baby is in your tummy, photos of you all, ask to record the hb at next weeks appointment if you don't have a Doppler at home, if money can stretch then a private scan and make sure you get a dvd of baby in your tummy (my one regret with RR was not getting the dvd's). Lots of love and hugs xx


----------



## hollyw79

sportysgirl said:


> Dan-O I am glad they are finally looking after you and baby properly!
> 
> Hi ladies, thanks for thinking of me. I wish I had better news.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> We had a meeting with the screening nurse yesterday who explained our last scan measurements and why fluid is around babies chest and abdomen. Baby is very poorly aside from the down syndrome diagnosis it looks as though babies heart is not working as it should. They did a quick scan and the fluid has increased again. Baby will not last to term, they seemed surprise that the heart is still beating.
> We go again on Monday to see the consultant and have another scan.
> We are devastated

There are no words... I am so incredibly sorry and I will be praying for good news. My thoughts and prayers are with you hun. :hugs:


----------



## Baby_Dreams

So sorry Sportygirl Xx


----------



## LuvallmyH

Sportysgirl, there are no words to express how sorry and sad I am. I will be praying for you and your family :hugs:


----------



## Jrepp

Dan-o, how ya doin? 

Sporty girl- I've been trying to think of something to say but there are no words. My heart breaks for you. I'm so sorry you have to go through this.


----------



## countryblonde

Sportysgirl- as everyone else said there are no right words. I am so very sorry. Enjoy every minute with your lo, you never know what could happen, doctors have been wrong before. Maybe the fact that the heart is still beating means something. Praying *hugs*


----------



## Amherst1994

Sportysgirl, my heart is breaking for you....I am praying your sweet baby pulls through and that you find strength to get through such horrible and trying times.


----------



## babyvaughan

My dad health is doing really bad were not sure what happened believe maybe its a stroke & seizure this time. I will be spending day with my dad at doctors trying to figure out what's happening and make sure no further brain damage is occurring. :( 4 months til he becomes a grandpa which I know will give him so much joy! I hate to see him go through this!


----------



## Medzi

Sporty I am so sorry :cry: I cannot believe this news. I wish you a lot of strength. The other ladies have given wonderful ideas on how to treasure this pregnancy. We are here for you :hugs: I am praying all will be OK in the end. 

Babyvaughan - very sad to hear your dad is not doing better. I'm glad you can be with him and hopefully things get better from here. Huge :hugs:


----------



## MamaBee413

I thought I read thoroughly last night and just tried scrolling back again. However, I can't find sportysgirl's post. Will someone update me on what is going on? My heart aches for her reading the replies, but I don't see what the original news was.


----------



## MamaBee413

babyvaughan, prayers for your dad, a quick recovery, and the doctor's wisdom. :hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

Babyv.. I'm so sorry to hear about your father. Praying he is OK! :hugs:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Mamabee, sporty's post is behind a spoiler a few pages back.

Sporty, I'm so sorry. My heart is breaking for you and your LO. Hoping and praying for the best, but we are here for you whatever the outcome.

babytots, I thought of something you might try for your dry mouth/lips at night. Do you have a humidifier? That might help with the dry mouth, which might solve the dry lips too.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Sporty :hugs: there are no words. We're here for you. I'm so sorry this is happening to you. No one deserves that.

Babyv, I'm sorry to hear about your dad. I hope all turns out well and he gets to meet your LO in 4 months.


----------



## MamaBee413

Sportysgirl, I just read your post about your LO's heart. I am so sorry to see this and that you are going through it. It is amazing that the heart is still beating, and I am praying that is a good sign. I know that there really aren't any words, but I also know that God has a plan for each of our lives and the life of your sweet baby. You are in my prayers. :hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

dan-o .. how are you today?!


----------



## Baby_Dreams

I feel bad posting after the news today but I found out I'm adding to the girls!
https://i79.photobucket.com/albums/j126/NicolaLD/2015-02-18%2013.41.34.jpg
Evie Hope :)


----------



## hollyw79

awww baby dreams.. that's wonderful news!!! :cloud9: I LOVE the name!


----------



## dan-o

Awww! Congratulations baby dreams, super cute piccy! :cloud9:


----------



## dan-o

hollyw79 said:


> dan-o .. how are you today?!

Much better thanks, everything settled back to my normal pattern of bleeding again, phew! Baby jiggling as I type, seems quite happy in there <3


----------



## Khatif

Congratulations Babydreams! Very nice name you got for her!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Congrats, Baby Dreams! :) Lovely name.


----------



## k4th

Baby dreams - congrats :)

Dan-o - so glad the bleeding has slowed & you have some answers. Hope it keeps slowing & stops. 

Sporty - I'm so so sorry to read your update. I cannot imagine how you must be feeling. I'm thinking of you & your family xx


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

thinking of all you ladies...sporty...dan-o...(anyone else I missed)

such a great group here to offer amazing support across the miles that separate us all!

congrats to those who found out gender!


----------



## hollyw79

dan-o said:


> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> dan-o .. how are you today?!
> 
> Much better thanks, everything settled back to my normal pattern of bleeding again, phew! Baby jiggling as I type, seems quite happy in there <3Click to expand...

I'm so glad to hear that! :hugs:


----------



## Jrepp

Baby dreams - that's great news! The name is lovely. 

Dan o - I'm so glad to hear that everything is settling down. Do you think they will let you go home today or keep you for longer?

AFM: hubby felt two good thunks last night and we could see movement from the outside. I had the pelvic girdle on yesterday and it was squeezing my abdomen so I think baby was pretty angry about being smooshed up. S/he was really active all night


----------



## Khatif

dan-o said:


> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> dan-o .. how are you today?!
> 
> Much better thanks, everything settled back to my normal pattern of bleeding again, phew! Baby jiggling as I type, seems quite happy in there <3Click to expand...

I am glad you and the baby are doing well. I hope we never hear of your bleeding again.


----------



## timeforababy

sportysgirl, so sorry to hear your news. I hope you get the best care from everyone. I have nothing else to add :(

Dan-o, have you been discharged yet? are the docs concerned?

Best wishes to anyone who needs them.

and congratulations to all who found out about their babies!

I'm having my 20 week scan tomorrow!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Congrats, Babydreams! Love the name!

Glad you are doing better, dan-o. I hope it stays that way!


----------



## MamaBee413

Great updates, dan-o and babydreams! Yay for more team :pink: (slightly jealous ;) )

dan-o, any news on going home? They won't make you stay the duration, will they?


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Sportysgirl, I am completely heartbroken for you! You have shown amazing strength through all of this. We are all thinking of you and praying for the best possible outcome for you and your sweet baby.


----------



## m2010

sportysgirl, I am so sorry to hear this, thinking about you and praying for you & your beautiful baby xx

baby_dreams, Congratulations on the girl!! So exciting x

dan-o, glad everything is looking up!! hope you get to go home soon (if you aren't ready there). xx

OH and I DTD last night and it got quite... rough :blush: I bleed a bit after sex a little almost every time but I had it last pregnancy too and have been told not to worry about it as it's always a small amount. I woke up bleeding a lot more than usual. It was like my period had started which was weird for me, never had it that bad. Called the doc, but they don't seem to concerned and said everything is fine as long as the bleeding lightens in 24 hours and there's no cramping. It's letting up now & I've not had any cramps so looks like everythings good! Xx


----------



## lusterleaf

Sporty my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family

Congrats babydreams on your girl!

I am still in disbelief that I'm having a girl since my pregnancy is the same as when I was pregnant with my son. I was 99% certain it was another boy. Initially my doctor handed me an envelope w/ the gender inside at 18.5 weeks and we brought it to a baker to have a gender cake done and had a gender reveal party with our family. I was shocked when the inside was pink. Yesterday I was relieved at my 20 week anatomy scan that it was in fact, still a girl! It was still pretty fun to find out at the gender reveal, wish I would have done it with my son! 

Now I am thinking about names. There's one I like but so far one person has given me negative feedback, which now I know why people keep names to themselves until the baby is born!


----------



## lusterleaf

m2010 said:


> sportysgirl, I am so sorry to hear this, thinking about you and praying for you & your beautiful baby xx
> 
> baby_dreams, Congratulations on the girl!! So exciting x
> 
> dan-o, glad everything is looking up!! hope you get to go home soon (if you aren't ready there). xx
> 
> OH and I DTD last night and it got quite... rough :blush: I bleed a bit after sex a little almost every time but I had it last pregnancy too and have been told not to worry about it as it's always a small amount. I woke up bleeding a lot more than usual. It was like my period had started which was weird for me, never had it that bad. Called the doc, but they don't seem to concerned and said everything is fine as long as the bleeding lightens in 24 hours and there's no cramping. It's letting up now & I've not had any cramps so looks like everythings good! Xx

Thank goodness everything is OK! I had a bleeding scare at 9 weeks and was told it was cervix irritation


----------



## Livvy

Medzi, how was your echo?


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Oh yes, Medzi, been thinking of you today. Please let us know how everything turned out.


----------



## Babygirl3289

Sportygirl- Again as everyone as said, praying for you and your family and your sweet little one. God does have a reason for everything and I pray there is a reason the heart is still beating. You are in my thoughts. We are here to support you if you just want to talk. <3

Congrats baby dreams! 

Dan-o- Glad things are going better! Hope all continues to stay well. 


Medzi - Yes please keep us informed of how the echo went!

AFM - 3 weeks and 1 day until the gender ultrasound! I cant wait to find out!! 

I got a new crib because we don't have much of my daughters things when she was a baby because that was nearly 7 years ago! So Its kind of nice to get new things again :)


----------



## jbk

Sporty- I am so sorry!! There are no words.. I'll be thinking about you :hugs::hugs:

AFM: I had an appointment today and baby's HB was 148. I have been feeling pretty good except headaches and fatigue.

My anatomy scan is Tuesday the 24th and my next appointment is March 16!


----------



## m2010

Why is choosing a baby name so hard???? OH is being difficult about Amelie again. he thinks its too close to my name and he's having none of it :cry:

Oh btw I got some omeprazole for my heartburn this morning. Typically enough I haven't had heartburn yet today lol

jbk, glad you're feeling good!! Xx


----------



## Babygirl3289

M2010- Trust me my hubby and I cannot agree on names only like 1 or 2 :(


----------



## m2010

Babygirl3289 said:


> M2010- Trust me my hubby and I cannot agree on names only like 1 or 2 :(

It's so annoying haha, last time was easy, we chose it in like 2 days. Maybe we just find boys names easier. :wacko:


----------



## hollyw79

m2010 :rofl: my dh is sooooooo stubborn on names.. he is worse than me! :dohh: What is your real name if you don't mind me asking?

I'm glad the heartburn has been ok! If you find it starts acting up, definitely take it sooner than later as it's not as fast as some other meds are.


----------



## m2010

I'm Mallory :) 

Thanks for the advice! will definitely take it as soon as it acts up. Xx


----------



## hollyw79

not at all similar to Amelie! And you have a lovely name! :)


----------



## hollyw79

:dohh: and I just now see your name is in your ticker :dohh:


----------



## Bubbles1088

Hey Medzi, any news? Hope all is well!


----------



## babyvaughan

My dads doing okay he is staying over at the hospital, he had a seizure and falling shattered his shoulder. Likely having surgery in the morning. I'm so exhausted, My eating/drinking was screwed up and I could feel it I got nauseous a few times which I haven't done in a few weeks. Glad my dad is making it and thank you for all your concerns and prayers!


----------



## Medzi

Hey ladies, thanks for checking on me. It went...well... fine, maybe? Honestly I left not knowing more than I knew before. Puffin was being very stubborn and they tried over an hour and just couldn't get everything they wanted. So, it was confirmed the aorta is on the large side, which he said means the tendons the hold it in place may be weak. Sometimes this doesn't mean anything and it can be fine. Sometimes it can mean something but we don't know what for now. Good news, the heart is functioning as it should be. It sounds good, heart beat is good, blood flow is good. So they said they need to monitor and hopefully get more answer at my next echo - which is April 8. But he said regardless and this point monitoring would be next step anyways. 

I'm feeling neutral... I wish I knew something definite but at the same time I don't think it went badly...

Baby dreams I was right about your girl! Yay! Is Evie like.. Eve-ee or Ev-ee?

Dan-o I am happy baby is doing strong!

I am a bit behind... So I hope everyone else is doing well <3


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Medzi, so glad your baby's heart is functioning well now, but sorry they didn't have more information for you. I cannot imagine how stressful it must be to have to wait until April for more information. I will be thinking about you and little puffin and praying everything turns out ok.

Babyvaughn, I'm so sorry about your dad. Glad he's doing ok now and hoping everything goes well with his surgery tomorrow. Please take care of yourself and make sure your eating enough for you and baby!


----------



## MamaBee413

babyv, do they know what caused your dad's seizure? I will pray for a smooth surgery and quick/full recovery. Don't forget to take care of you and baby too!

Medzi, thanks for the update. I agree that the news seems so neutral. Hopefully, things will be very clear on the next scan and fingers crossed for the problem to be all resolved by then! Great to hear that the heart sounded good and everything is working right.


----------



## dan-o

Oh gosh babyv, I must have missed your post about you dad. How terribly worrying, poor thing. :hugs: Hope the repair surgery goes well today for him. Make sure you take some time for yourself and baby, as hard as that may be right now :hug:

Medzi, that's frustrating they couldn't give you answers, and what a little rascal for not cooperating!! Great news baby's heart is beating nice and strongly though, hopefully is just a minor thing that won't affect baby once born. Roll on next scan then! X


----------



## Khatif

babyvaughan said:


> My dads doing okay he is staying over at the hospital, he had a seizure and falling shattered his shoulder. Likely having surgery in the morning. I'm so exhausted, My eating/drinking was screwed up and I could feel it I got nauseous a few times which I haven't done in a few weeks. Glad my dad is making it and thank you for all your concerns and prayers!

I am glad to hear your dad is making it. I hope after the surgery he will recover well and soon. Try and relax for couple of days now if you can. I can imagine that you are exhausted by all this. Take care of yourself.



Medzi said:


> Hey ladies, thanks for checking on me. It went...well... fine, maybe? Honestly I left not knowing more than I knew before. Puffin was being very stubborn and they tried over an hour and just couldn't get everything they wanted. So, it was confirmed the aorta is on the large side, which he said means the tendons the hold it in place may be weak. Sometimes this doesn't mean anything and it can be fine. Sometimes it can mean something but we don't know what for now. Good news, the heart is functioning as it should be. It sounds good, heart beat is good, blood flow is good. So they said they need to monitor and hopefully get more answer at my next echo - which is April 8. But he said regardless and this point monitoring would be next step anyways.

Happy to read your baby's heart is doing well. That is an excellent news. I really dont know what all other means and it can be frustrating not having clear answers.
It's good that you are natural in your feelings. Looks like the doctors are not panicking so there is no reason for you to start doing it. We will see what the next scan will bring.


----------



## timeforababy

Babyvaughn - best wishes for your dad and try to take care of yourself.

Medzi - All the best for you and hopefully the monitoring will show nothing wrong.

We had our scan today, there for 2 hours as baby didn't want to move and they couldn't do all the measurements. But finally complete. And thankfully, everything is normal and in the right range. Femur is 90th centile but OH has 2 tall boys and my sister is tall so we're guessing this one got the tall gene.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Medzi, glad to hear the heart is functioning well! Wish they knew more though and that you didn't have to wait so long for another check.

Babyv, I am so sorry to hear that about your dad. I hope he will be alright.


----------



## dan-o

Great news timeforababy!! :cloud9: and yay for long legs!! Lol <3


----------



## sammynashley

Medzi- glad to hear baby's heart is functioning well, it's a shame your kept in the dark at the moment.

Babyvaughan- sorry to hear about your dad, hope he gets better soon :hugs:

Timeforababy- glad you got all your measurements and scan went well, my baby was being a pickle at my scan on Tuesday, sounds like baby will be tall :)

Afm- my bump seems to have disappeared or stopped growing could still lay on my belly if I wanted to (scared I'll squash bubs) concerning me a bit spesh with the low measurements with my scan, don't see the midwife til the 4th march. Hopefully she can put my mind at ease a little. Bubs seems to be wriggling a lot today :) most movement I've felt.


----------



## dan-o

Sammy my bump isn't very prominent either, but my fundal height was 'significantly larger than expected' when I was checked on Tuesday. :shrug: go figure lol!

What did they say about baby measuring small on your scan?

Here's mine:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 15


----------



## sammynashley

I haven't had my fundal height checked but was "nicely" told by my consultant it won't be accurate anyway because I'm fat! Never had issues with fundal height before with my other two!

Certain measurements were low on the chart: 

Biparietal diameter (BPD) was nearly off the scale
Head circumference (HC) was just off the 5th centile 
Femur length (FL) was at the 5th centile.

Only things that seem a good measurement is the abdominal circumference and the transcerebellar diameter (brain I think) 

I had same issues with DS and he had IUGR at 30 weeks none of the measurements where on the scale atall, they said they'll monitor me they gave me one scan at 34 weeks but DS growth halted at 30 weeks so I'd prefer one previous but my consultant didn't seem too interested. 

Going to take my scan reports from DS and this one to the midwife and see what she thinks. With DD I was scanned at 28,32,36 weeks but I feel because DD was ok they aren't bothered.


How are you doing dan-o?


----------



## timeforababy

Sorry girls, just realised I didn't attach a photo! Here's the most well behaved one. :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







bramble2.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Medzi said:


> Baby dreams I was right about your girl! Yay! Is Evie like.. Eve-ee or Ev-ee?

Eve-ee... I think haha xx


----------



## k4th

Nice bump dan-o :thumbup:

Lovely name baby dreams :)

Great pic timeforababy :happydance:

Babyvaughan - hope your dad is comfortable and not in too much pain. Sounds like a bad fall. Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## m2010

dan-o, you look great!! 

Babyvaughan , sorry to hear about your Dad. x Glad he is doing okay, hope the surgery goes well! Thinking of you xx

timeforababy, great scan! Baby looks adorable already ;)

17 weeks today!! Baby is an onion now :haha:


----------



## Babygirl3289

Cute bump dan-o! Hope you and baby are doing well. 

Medzi - it I good to know that the heart is functioning properly :)

M2010- yay! You are 1 day ahead of me :) I will be in the onion group tomorrow! 

Timeforbaby - Love the pic :) So sweet !


----------



## LuvallmyH

Bleeding & cramping :nope:
Sitting at dr office waiting for scan. I'll update when I can. 
Hope everyone else is ok today.


----------



## Babygirl3289

Oh no Luvallmy! I will be praying! :( Is this the first time this has happened??


----------



## m2010

LuvallmyH said:


> Bleeding & cramping :nope:
> Sitting at dr office waiting for scan. I'll update when I can.
> Hope everyone else is ok today.

thinking of you!!!! hope everything is ok xxx


----------



## Khatif

LuvallmyH said:


> Bleeding & cramping :nope:
> Sitting at dr office waiting for scan. I'll update when I can.
> Hope everyone else is ok today.

Thinking of you!


----------



## hollyw79

LuvallmyH said:


> Bleeding & cramping :nope:
> Sitting at dr office waiting for scan. I'll update when I can.
> Hope everyone else is ok today.

Praying it's nothing!! :hugs:


----------



## sportysgirl

hollyw79 said:


> LuvallmyH said:
> 
> 
> Bleeding & cramping :nope:
> Sitting at dr office waiting for scan. I'll update when I can.
> Hope everyone else is ok today.
> 
> Thinking of you. Praying its nothing. :hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## m2010

Going to B&Q this weekend to pick out a paint colour for the baby's room! So excited. Anyone have any ideas yet for their nurseries? I think I want something pretty simple. The room we're using for the baby is the boxroom so it's pretty tiny too which limits us with what we can do :(


----------



## sammynashley

Thinking of you luvallmyH :hugs:


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Thinking of you LuvallmyH

xx


----------



## Babygirl3289

m2010 said:


> Going to B&Q this weekend to pick out a paint colour for the baby's room! So excited. Anyone have any ideas yet for their nurseries? I think I want something pretty simple. The room we're using for the baby is the boxroom so it's pretty tiny too which limits us with what we can do :(

We are doing our nursery light yellow and light grey if it is a boy :) Because the bedding we want Is that color and it has little owls on it :)


----------



## LuvallmyH

I had a very quick scan. She couldn't see any reason for bleeding so she sent me on my way. That's good I guess. I mean of course it's good, just a fluke. Dh has been gone almost 2 weeks doing his snow removal thing, so it's not from an irritated cervix. Unfortunately I do have a history of bleeding in every single pregnancy. I was really hoping to avoid it this time. I'll try to take it easier. Not so easy with dh gone, but I'll do what I can. I'm feeling a little lonely actually. It just plain sucks being alone all the time. I understand why & it's a necessity, it's just a lot sometimes.


----------



## k4th

LuvallmyH - so sorry to hear you've been through this today. & hoping it's a good sign that a reason for the bleeding can't be found in uterine. Hope you can get some rest & the bleeding stops really soon :hugs:


----------



## heaveneats

oh my goodness i have some catching up to do so sorry for this delayed reply


Sportsygirl- again as everyone has said, all my prayers are with you, your family, and baby. You must be such a strong woman for going through all this, God bless you. If i can do anything to help please let me know

babyvaughn - so sorry about your dad, i hope he pulls through just fine and you can relax, also remember to take of yourself xx

medzi- i'm sure baby is just fine :) and all will turn out perfect!

congrats to all those who found out genders i see we finally have some pink in the mix!!

Last night i took Emma to the store with me while DH did some running around for computer stuff, she helped me pick out some cute blue sleepers and undershirts, of course though we got distracted within 5 minutes and headed to the little girl section and picked out some pink springtime dresses for her 
My hips are really bothering me and my midwife seems to think it could be SPD - she is going to have me fitted for a belt to relieve some pressure on my hips. Heard babys heartbeat this morning - it seems to be getting louder/stronger now, very easy to find with doppler - Emma keeps saying choo choo because she thinks its a train


----------



## m2010

LuvallmyH - :hugs: take care of yourself! hope bleeding stops soon, glad they didn't find anything wrong xx sorry you're feeling lonely, my OH works away every so often and it does get really lonely xxx

babygirl - that sounds so cute! I love all of the owl themed stuff you can get for nurseries, they're all really cute! Xx


----------



## timeforababy

:( luvallmyH hope it's just a one-off and nothing else from now.


----------



## Babygirl3289

I know its so cute! 

LuvallmyH- Glad things appear to be ok. Praying the bleeding/cramping will stop and stay away!


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Glad everything's ok Luvallmy!

Babygirl, I already picked out my nursery bedding online and am just waiting for next pay day to buy it. The bedding is Tiffany blue, tan and cream and looks very gender neutral. I can't wait to buy it. We're doing the walls & decor in the same colors too. 

I had an itch to go look at baby clothes today and ended buying some adorable little boy onesies and an outfit. I promised myself I would only buy gender neutral stuff (since I'm trying to pretend I don't know the gender) but I couldn't resist they were so cute! Especially the "Handsome Like My Daddy" onesies...melts my heart! I will try to maintain my willpower now and stick with gender neutral from now on. :)


----------



## Babygirl3289

Joy - I love those colors! Sounds amazing :) 

I don't know about you all, but wow my little one is seriously moving like consistently now! My hubby felt movements frm the outside for the first time last night! <3 I am loving this!


----------



## Amherst1994

Babygirl, isn't it so amazing? It's surreal for me every time he kicks and my OH is absolutely in love with feeling him! I feel baby move every day now multiple times a day. And it's not just little pokes. I'm starting to feel definite types of movement. It's so cool.

Has anybody else just been positively exhausted the last few days? It's 6:30 pm here and I'm basically in bed for the night. I'm useless!


----------



## m2010

babygirl, aww that's so exciting!! My OH hasnt felt this baby yet but she's really active too. He's a bit annoyed he hasn't felt it yet but he keeps trying haha xx its so lovely feeling them kick away!

amherst, oh yeah I'm totally exhausted this week! I'm blaming that on the fact that my DS is off this week so he's been at home & is keeping me very busy!! I do get tired pretty easily though xx

DS woke up about 20 mins ago.... it's 11:30pm...bleh. OH is working nights tonight so he's snuggled in bed next to me while I'm on my laptop. Suppose I'll let him sleep with me tonight. If he ever falls asleep that is. He's currently telling me about a dream he had about a flying sheep. He's crazy hahaha bless him. 

Ordering some baby clothes online :blush: don't want to buy too much girly stuff just in case but some stuff is too hard to resist!!


----------



## Amherst1994

M2010, what a sweetheart! Hope you can get some rest though. Where do you buy baby clothes online? I'm starting to get the shopping bug but am bored with all my local stores...


----------



## m2010

He's still awake. Don't know how he does it tbh :wacko:

I like Next, mothercare, H&M, GAP, Debenhams, George, Mini Boden/Baby Boden... Not sure if you have of those in the US. I also bought quite a lot on ebay last time! I've been bidding on a few cute dresses today but someone beat me to them :growlmad: xx


----------



## TonyaG

The girls are catching up quickly!
I am happy to share that we are having 2 girls!
They both look great so far. They are a rare type of identical twin that share a amniotic sac and will be delivered at 32.5 weeks. 
I guess they will be May babies.


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Aww! Congratulations!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Tonya, congrats on the 2 girls!!! Exciting! :D

m2010 I know how you feel about wanting to buy a bunch of girly stuff. I bought a couple of things but that's it. I'm going to wait for my anatomy scan next week to get much more...just to be sure!


----------



## Jrepp

Congrats on 2 baby girls! That's exciting.

As far as being exhausted goes, I can say I have been more tired this past few days than I have been for awhile.

I had the high risk appointment today. My blood pressure was a bit low but they didn't seem concerned and they checked baby's heart. Ronny told them that I feel like I'm getting less care than I should be given that I am high risk and they apologized and promised to do better. The pelvic pain nurse said that I would need to order the belt the physical therapist recommends and is going to talk to the head of midwives about seeing if I can be co managed with the midwives because they are better with being more personal and less clinical. They keep changing the plan for delivery and medication so we had a chat about that today too. I told them that the plan I was most comfortable with was the first plan in which I go to the hospital during early labor and they have all the meds to keep me from bleeding in the room ready to go if theynneed them 

Dan-o my upcoming appointments are March 12 - anatomy scan, March 19 - high risk Ob follow up March 25 - pelvic pain clinic


----------



## babyvaughan

Mr. Gavin was moving all around tonight he seems to only do it at night but daddy got to feel for the first time :) my appt is in a week feels like forever away but I will have several back to back so the wait is worth it! Ive tamed my baby buying til next month our living room is being taken over lol. I've been looking for a bigger place in the right area but no luck so far!


----------



## Medzi

How cool Tonya!!


----------



## Zephram

I hope you ladies are doing well. I am 20 weeks today! Officially half way!

Has anyone else been overly emotional? I know that probably sounds dumb as it's one of those obvious pregnant things that is always lampooned, but I'm sure I wasn't like this in my first pregnancy. This time I cry everyday. Over nothing. And I have no patience with my toddler right now, I feel bad. Has anyone else felt really different in a second or subsequent pregnancy?

I actually want to cry right now thinking about how I cry all the time. :lol:


----------



## Khatif

LuvallmyH said:


> I had a very quick scan. She couldn't see any reason for bleeding so she sent me on my way. That's good I guess. I mean of course it's good, just a fluke. Dh has been gone almost 2 weeks doing his snow removal thing, so it's not from an irritated cervix. Unfortunately I do have a history of bleeding in every single pregnancy. I was really hoping to avoid it this time. I'll try to take it easier. Not so easy with dh gone, but I'll do what I can. I'm feeling a little lonely actually. It just plain sucks being alone all the time. I understand why & it's a necessity, it's just a lot sometimes.

I am glad to hear that baby is doing fine. I hope this will be the only time in this pregnancy when you had bleeding.
Take care of yourself! I just can imagine how difficult is with so many kids around you and your husband being away. 
2 weeks is a long time without your partner. When is he coming home?


----------



## sammynashley

LuvallmyH- glad baby is ok, hopefully the bleeding stops and doesn't come back.

Tonya- congrats on two girls!:)


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Just looked on the first page and I think that makes it 9 girls now. Soon caught up. Many congrats xx


----------



## dan-o

LuvallmyH said:


> I had a very quick scan. She couldn't see any reason for bleeding so she sent me on my way. That's good I guess. I mean of course it's good, just a fluke. Dh has been gone almost 2 weeks doing his snow removal thing, so it's not from an irritated cervix. Unfortunately I do have a history of bleeding in every single pregnancy. I was really hoping to avoid it this time. I'll try to take it easier. Not so easy with dh gone, but I'll do what I can. I'm feeling a little lonely actually. It just plain sucks being alone all the time. I understand why & it's a necessity, it's just a lot sometimes.

Gosh hun, what a worry :hugs: so sorry your hubby is away as well, such bad timing to run into complications. How bad is the bleeding? Has your cramping eased? Are you having a better scan?
Relieved to hear all seems ok with baby :hug: 



TonyaG said:


> The girls are catching up quickly!
> I am happy to share that we are having 2 girls!
> They both look great so far. They are a rare type of identical twin that share a amniotic sac and will be delivered at 32.5 weeks.
> I guess they will be May babies.

Congratulations on double pink!! Sorry to hear you will be delivering so early, but glad they have a good plan of care in place for your little girls :hugs:


----------



## Tasha

Congratulations on the two girls Tonya. I know that you will be scared about the sharing of the amniotic sac as that makes you high risk but you will be watched closely. 32 weeks will be scary too but it's a great gestation. May is so soon too!


----------



## BeautifulRose

Zephram I have been going through the same thing. I have worked at my job for 6 years and never had an issue and yesterday I had to be sent home because a customer made me cry. She was just being really mean.


----------



## Khatif

m2010 said:


> Going to B&Q this weekend to pick out a paint colour for the baby's room! So excited. Anyone have any ideas yet for their nurseries? I think I want something pretty simple. The room we're using for the baby is the boxroom so it's pretty tiny too which limits us with what we can do :(

Our nursery is rather small so do not have too much option. I don't really but because it's more or less only a sleeping space. We spend most of the day in the other rooms.

One of the wall will be white with very thin stipples of red, blue and light green. The other wall will be the same green with Woezel en Piep (Dutch cartoon) decoration. The furniture wil be white.


----------



## k4th

Tonya - congrats on 2 baby girls! Sorry they'll have to be delivered early, but at least you will be prepared :flower:

Zephram - I am SO emotional. We went to frozen sing along on Monday for dd (it's her 4th birthday this weekend). I cried for the first three songs because all the little girls were singing their hearts out & it was overwhelmingly lovely. And I've been crying all day today, because tonight will be dd's last night in the nursery. We've decorated her big girl room. I'm bawling again! So out if character for me :cry: 

Eta: it's only happy stuff that makes me cry. Sad stuff makes me really angry! Yay hormones! :nope:


----------



## Medzi

Luv - so scary that happened. Glad baby is safe. :hugs: 

It is 6 am here and I have to pee soo bad but I am feeling Puffin quite a bit at the moment and I think the full bladder is helping (anterior placenta) so I don't want to go! Ugh... I'm going to burst... I better go...


----------



## MKHewson

TonyaG said:


> The girls are catching up quickly!
> I am happy to share that we are having 2 girls!
> They both look great so far. They are a rare type of identical twin that share a amniotic sac and will be delivered at 32.5 weeks.
> I guess they will be May babies.

Wooho twin girls amazing. Tonya i kept everything from Sarah since infancy. If i end blue perhaps i could hook you up.


----------



## dan-o

How are you now luv? :hugs:

Sportysgirl thinking of you and your little one :hugs: forgot to ask, I've still got you as team yellow, is that right? x


----------



## LuvallmyH

Thanks everyone. I'm doing ok. Just brownish and stringy today. I bet it's just from doing too much. I'm an emotional mess today. I think it's getting to me having dh gone. He's been traveling all winter also. I don't have as much help at home as I need/want. Just feeling kind of crappy. I know it will pass. Just trying to get myself out of the funk is sometimes hard.

Congrats on more girls!

How are you dan-o?


----------



## Aelyana

Congrats on two girls Tonya, that is lovely!!

Luv glad to hear baby was ok and I hopethis will be the only time you have to deal w this. Sounds scary particularly to have to deal w by yourself.

thinking of you sportys. I hope you have good support around you 

I am also crying a lot more (mostly happy stuff but also feeling overwhelmed or sad) and getting pissed more easily (usually at random ppl who are rude haha not like me at all but feels kinda liberating). It doesnt help that I work with some very serious life and death type subjects. Lots to cry over :-/

How are you all doing with picking a name? We are having such trouble making any progress on the name for this little guy. I loovve Elias (someone has an Elias on here no?) and am honestly kind of feeling like that is his name but DH isnt completely into it. I am hoping he'll get on board at some point 0


----------



## Medzi

We haven't decided on a name. We have names we like for both genders but we won't pick it until after Puffin is born. We like to spend a bit of time with baby first :)

Luv - my dh travels a lot for work too - I have a hard time with just 1! Youre amazing. Try and take it easy and do something really special and relaxing for yourself soon - prenatal massage?


----------



## MamaBee413

Wow, so much news!

Luvallmy, I am so sorry your husband is away right now. That is tough enough to deal with and then you add the pregnancy and bleeding. Tons of hugs! :hugs:

Tonya, yay for 2 little sisters! 

babyv, how did dad's surgery go? How are you feeling?

dan-o, cute bump! Does that background mean that you're still at the hospital?

Sportysgirl, thinking about you and LO. :hugs:

We don't really have any space for a nursery unless we all shift our rooms around. If this one had been a girl, life would've been a lot simpler, but I'm sure there is a reason for him being a little boy. Most likely, he will just bunk with us for the first four or five months and maybe we can move in the meantime (FX)? It makes me sad not to decorate an actual nursery though. 

And names have been so difficult. I'm still stuck trying to decide whether to use an "N" name or not. I really don't think I want to, but everybody else is pressuring me to since my others are "N"s. Grumble, grumble. My emotions are not strong enough for big decisions ;)


----------



## m2010

Tonya, congrats on the girls!! That's so exciting!! xx Team pink is catching up now ;)

zephram, I am so emotional, it's unbelievable! I didn't cry this much last time either and I'm crying everyday over stupid things haha xx

khatif, aw that sounds great! It's so much easier to come up with something when the room is bigger, doing my sons nursery was easy but this time we're struggling just because the room is so tiny! Xx

luvallmyH, sending hugs your way :hugs: xxx

we're getting closer to agreeing on a name, I think. I'm still trying to persuade him to agree on Amelie! Might just wait till I've given birth and I'm sure he'll give in then after I've gone through that again :winkwink: 

Brennan did eventually fall asleep last night at 1 am. Then slept in until 11. :haha:


----------



## Khatif

We got the names already. Now we just have to know what we are having :)


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Tonya, congratulations on your two little princesses! Yay for team pink catching up.

We are completely set on our boy name. It will be Sean Micheal, but I'm having trouble deciding how to spell Sean. Should we do Sean, Shawn or Shaun? What does everyone think?

I'm still trying to pick a girl name (even though I'm 99% sure we're having a boy because of the technician's slip with saying he). Right now I'm leaning towards Cora Victoria, but that may change.


----------



## k4th

Khatif - nursery sounds lovely :)

Joy - I like "Sean". I don't mind Shaun. But really not a fan of Shawn - don't know why :shrug: I love Cora!! 

Afm - we have a tentative boys name and keep changing our minds on the girls name. Nothing really nailed down yet.


----------



## m2010

Lovely names, joyofmylife! I would spell it Sean personally, it's my OH brothers name and he spells it like Sean. Cora Victoria is beautiful x

I want Amelie Georgiana so bad... OH is slowly coming around to it though. He loves it too but he seems to think Amelie & Mallory is too close (Mallory is my name) :huh:


----------



## babyvaughan

My dad has to have a shoulder replacement so we have to take him to bigger hospital for that in coming weeks. He is in a ton of pain but they found out his past strokes developed a seizure disorder so he now has meds for that. He is on blood thinners so his blood has to thicken before operating!


----------



## k4th

babyvaughan said:


> My dad has to have a shoulder replacement so we have to take him to bigger hospital for that in coming weeks. He is in a ton of pain but they found out his past strokes developed a seizure disorder so he now has meds for that. He is on blood thinners so his blood has to thicken before operating!

:hugs: hope he can get some pain relief that works & get some good rest. Thinking of you & wishing your dad the best :hugs:


----------



## dan-o

LuvallmyH said:


> Thanks everyone. I'm doing ok. Just brownish and stringy today. I bet it's just from doing too much. I'm an emotional mess today. I think it's getting to me having dh gone. He's been traveling all winter also. I don't have as much help at home as I need/want. Just feeling kind of crappy. I know it will pass. Just trying to get myself out of the funk is sometimes hard.
> 
> Congrats on more girls!
> 
> How are you dan-o?

That's great news hun, so glad it's gone brown, such a good sign. Sorry you are feeling isolated, must be tough going. Are you on any restrictions now? I'm finding the not lifting/standing for long/walking/etc really hard to do at home! 

I'm fine thanks. :flower: No longer at hopsital. Had two floods an hour apart last night (after 24 hrs of nothing!) but nothing since, so I didn't bother to go back in. x


----------



## dan-o

Joy, my son has Michael as his middle name too :) third generation of Michael Middle name on both sides of the family coincidentally! I also think Sean over Shaun or shawn. Cora is very cute, as I said before, I deffo wouldnt be counting out a girl if I were in your shoes! 

Babyv, gosh your poor dad, sounds really awful. :hugs:

Mamabee, my office will become baby's room eventually ( don't ask me where all my crap is going to go lol) but I also wonder if there's much point in doing it now? Baby will deffo be in our room for the first 6 months or more! 
Nope I'm home now, hooray!! Finding it really really hard to take it easy with a 3.5yo and an almost 2 yr old tho, they are pretty wild due to being cooped up lol :wacko: 

Names are so hard to choose! I love the name Mallory m2010, I'm having a boy tho so can't nick your name :haha: Amelie is very sweet, I don't see the similar sound as an issue myself!


----------



## jbk

Names have been hard!! We have narrowed down to Samuel Walker or Glenn.. Anderson Glenn or Matthew Glenn. Glenn is my dad's name :) these are all subject to change. Anderson Glenn is my fav though


----------



## Wishing1010

Hello ladies, may I join?

I'm due July 13th! We go for a gender scan on 02/26, can't wait!

Eta: This is our first LO after a previous loss and 4+ years TTC. I used 25 mg of clomid on days 9-13 during the cycle we conceived. :)


----------



## Tasha

I would spell it Shaun or Sean too.

I think Amelie goes well with Mallory.

Anderson is my favourite too, I like it's different but not out there.

We have a boys name but not one single girls name I like.


----------



## Tasha

Welcome wishing x


----------



## Wishing1010

Our boy name is "Shawn" and our girl name is "Shelby".


----------



## countryblonde

Great named everyone! We have Charlotte Olivia for a girl and as far as boy goes we have on our list Lincoln, Crosby and Silas.. still not settled on anything though. Don't think we will make that final decision until we see baby..

BUT we have made a big decision and after totally being 100 percent team yellow, we decided to find out what we are having... The catch- we will be the only ones who even know that we found out. So as far as the rest of the world know it Wil be a surprise. Im actually excited to find out now. 

Dan -o I'm glad your back to some kind of normal for you.. I still can't believe what you must be dealing with. So unpleasant. 

Luv- glad you doing better too, can't imagine being home by yourself in the awful winter and have to take car of all you kids.. hang in there

Babyv-I hope everything works out okay for your dad.. Praying that he makes a speedy recovering and can have that surgery asap.

I'm sorry if I missed anyone. My memory sucks these days.. 

Oh and dano if you could add March 6 for my anatomy scan and Check up. Thank you


----------



## k4th

:hi: wishing :hi:

Countryblonde - my 20w scan is on the 6th march too! Only 2 weeks to wait!! :)


----------



## Babygirl3289

Babyv- Praying your dad's surgery goes well and his pain is managed and a speedy recovery! :flower:

Dan-o and Luv - Glad you both are doing better and babies are ok. Try to take things easy if at all possible.:wacko:

Tonya- Congrats on the baby girls! :baby: :cloud9:

Welcome Wishing! 

AFM: I know exactly what you are all saying about the emotions! I cried the other day for really no reason. And then I have been so angry at the slightest things! I feel bad :-/

Baby is the size of an Onion!! Can't believe I am 17 weeks already! Just 2 weeks and 6 days until we find out the gender! I am literally counting down the days! :) 

I have decided after careful thought and talking with my husband and family that I am going to have a C-section. I feel that I would be less freaked out and more relieved. I had a prolapsed umbilical cord last time and it was very traumatizing for me as they had to use large forceps to deliver my daughter and I received 4th degree tears and lots of blood loss/hemorrhaging! I do not want to risk something like that again. My OB doc is totally supportive and willing to do whatever I feel most comfortable with. 

Countryblonde- Are you going to tell us on here if its a boy/girl? :winkwink:


----------



## Jrepp

:wave: Hi Wishing (hehe)

I like either Shaun or Sean or Shawn, either way! Our names are either Luke Edward Allen or Lily Elizabeth Ann. All of our children will have the same gender specific middle name as a tribute to our parents (Edward is hubby's dads name, Allen is my dads middle name, Elizabeth is my moms middle name and Ann is my mil middle name). My nephew asked what the baby's name is and I told him either Luke or lily, and he said he wanted a cousin Luke please. He's the same little man who has insisted that auntie is having 2 boys this whole time and who also needed to take a bump picture of his baby.


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Oh should be add names to the front once they are final? Up to Dan-o of course as she does the work.

Welcome Wishing xx


----------



## m2010

Everyone has chosen such cute names!! Can't wait to have decided on one for sure, it's such a huge relief once its done haha

Welcome Wishing! :hi:

DS was at gymnastics and hurt his wrist, not sure exactly what happened as OH took him today but he sent me a picture of it and it's really swollen up. He's on his way home now for a cuddle and some comfort food but we might end up taking him to A&E in the morning if it's still swollen :cry: 

Feel like nowadays its just one thing after another!!! Never get a quiet and stress free day!! :wacko:


----------



## countryblonde

Of course I will tell you ladies what we are having.. As long as you don't spill the beans to anyone I know ; P


----------



## Babygirl3289

countryblonde said:


> Of course I will tell you ladies what we are having.. As long as you don't spill the beans to anyone I know ; P

haha my lips are sealed! [-(


----------



## Srrme

Scan is in 3 hours! :happydance:


----------



## Babygirl3289

Srrme said:


> Scan is in 3 hours! :happydance:

Yay ! Is this your gender scan!?


----------



## Srrme

Babygirl3289 said:


> Srrme said:
> 
> 
> Scan is in 3 hours! :happydance:
> 
> Yay ! Is this your gender scan!?Click to expand...

Yep. The last time my baby wouldn't uncross his/her legs, so my Midwife is going to look again at my appointment today. :)


----------



## Medzi

Wow so much to catch up on already since this morning. I love all the names! 

Babyv - hopefully it is all uphill from here in regards to your dad! 

So excited for he dear scans today!

Country blonde, glad you'll tell us ;)


----------



## Khatif

countryblonde said:


> Of course I will tell you ladies what we are having.. As long as you don't spill the beans to anyone I know ; P

Haha, you made me laugh!


----------



## m2010

Srrme, hope baby co-operates this time!! My DS was stubborn too, took us a few tries to get a good look! xx


----------



## heaveneats

we decided on a name now that we know its a boy, it's Hayden :) middle names are still being discussed ](*,)


----------



## m2010

I love Hayden! My friends DS is Hayden Everett x


----------



## BeautifulRose

I'm naming my son Julien (my name is Julie) and his middle name is James (Family name) I plan to call him JJ :kiss::kiss:


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Welcome Wishing! :hi: I also got pregnant after my first round of clomid. It's a miracle drug. :)

Thanks everyone for your feedback on the spelling of Sean. I was leaning more towards Sean and you just helped confirm it for me.

Everyone has lovely name choices. M2010, I really like Amelie and I also don't think it's too close to Mallory at all. Hopefully you can convince your DH once she's born.

Dan-o, Michael is my DHs middle name too and his Dad's first name, so this will be a 3rd gen Michael for us. Same with our girl middle name choice of Victoria - it's also my middle name and my moms first name.


----------



## LuvallmyH

My oldest son is Hayden <3


----------



## Wishing1010

Thank you for the welcome ladies!!!!!


----------



## m2010

about an hour ago DS had his had in my lap while watching a movie and the baby starting kicking a bit so I put his hand on my belly to see if he could feel and said he could feel it! He was so happy, bless him. Kept his mind off his wrist for a while. OH is annoyed as B got to feel baby before he did. :haha:

beautifulrose, I love Julien!! JJ is really cute x


----------



## Babygirl3289

Love the name Hayden!!

We are leaning towards Greyson or Hudson for a boy and lily for a girl Greyson James or and Lillian Grace or Lillian Rose <3


----------



## Harley Quinn

Zephram said:


> I hope you ladies are doing well. I am 20 weeks today! Officially half way!
> 
> Has anyone else been overly emotional? I know that probably sounds dumb as it's one of those obvious pregnant things that is always lampooned, but I'm sure I wasn't like this in my first pregnancy. This time I cry everyday. Over nothing. And I have no patience with my toddler right now, I feel bad. Has anyone else felt really different in a second or subsequent pregnancy?
> 
> I actually want to cry right now thinking about how I cry all the time. :lol:

Yes! I was also very emotional in my first pregnancy, but this feels so different. I'm actually seeing a counsellor about it as my doctor said it sounds more like a mild depression. I'd been feeling a lot better the last few weeks (after 2-3 weeks of weepiness), but then yesterday I heard a horribly sad story on the news and could not stop thinking about it and crying all day long. :(

...And now for today's good news! We had our anatomy/gender scan today and we had the best technician. They can't actually tell us the gender at the scan, but she sure did show us! She froze the screen on a "leg" shot and typed the word, "GENDER" below. lol And it is most definitely a BOY! :blue: I will eat my hat if the doctor calls on Monday with the official results and says girl. I swear, I've seen that exact thing on two ultrasounds before (i.e. both my sons!). :) 

I was also shocked to find out I have a posterior placenta!!! The doctor had done an u/s early on with the little in-office machine and said it was anterior, but apparently it's most definitely in the back and high (so very good). I guess it's been baby I've been feeling and not gas as I'd assumed! lol

Baby's name is Henry Robert Vaughan (that's two middle names). :)
 



Attached Files:







Henry ultrasound 5.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 8









Henry ultrasound 7.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Congrats on another boy xx


----------



## Babygirl3289

Congrats Harley ! Such a cute scan pic! ! YAY for another boy!!:blue:


----------



## m2010

aw congratulations on another boy!!! I love Henry! xx


----------



## MKHewson

Dan-o could you add me to July 26 due date. March 11 th gender scan. I have been so sick with an awful flu/cold been off work since last week. Ugh

My baby name choices are 
Elise Hannah or Anderson David


----------



## babyvaughan

Harley Quinn said:


> Zephram said:
> 
> 
> I hope you ladies are doing well. I am 20 weeks today! Officially half way!
> 
> Has anyone else been overly emotional? I know that probably sounds dumb as it's one of those obvious pregnant things that is always lampooned, but I'm sure I wasn't like this in my first pregnancy. This time I cry everyday. Over nothing. And I have no patience with my toddler right now, I feel bad. Has anyone else felt really different in a second or subsequent pregnancy?
> 
> I actually want to cry right now thinking about how I cry all the time. :lol:
> 
> Yes! I was also very emotional in my first pregnancy, but this feels so different. I'm actually seeing a counsellor about it as my doctor said it sounds more like a mild depression. I'd been feeling a lot better the last few weeks (after 2-3 weeks of weepiness), but then yesterday I heard a horribly sad story on the news and could not stop thinking about it and crying all day long. :(
> 
> ...And now for today's good news! We had our anatomy/gender scan today and we had the best technician. They can't actually tell us the gender at the scan, but she sure did show us! She froze the screen on a "leg" shot and typed the word, "GENDER" below. lol And it is most definitely a BOY! :blue: I will eat my hat if the doctor calls on Monday with the official results and says girl. I swear, I've seen that exact thing on two ultrasounds before (i.e. both my sons!). :)
> 
> I was also shocked to find out I have a posterior placenta!!! The doctor had done an u/s early on with the little in-office machine and said it was anterior, but apparently it's most definitely in the back and high (so very good). I guess it's been baby I've been feeling and not gas as I'd assumed! lol
> 
> Baby's name is Henry Robert Vaughan (that's two middle names). :)Click to expand...

My father in law & brother in law are Robert Vaughan (first & last) :) great name! Henry is cute!!


----------



## babyvaughan

Our son is going to be Gavin Lewis Vaughan :) I called to find insurance questions for when baby arrives and the Dr. Office he will be going to does meet and greets for us to meet the doctors individually and decide who we feel is best for our son, I thought that was neat! I set one up!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Congrats on the boy, Harley!!

Love the names you guys have picked out. Hayden and Sean are very nice. Amelie is beautiful too! <3

We are naming our little girl Ashlyn Nicole! Also thinking about hyphenating the middle name to Nicole-Rose. Not sure if I want to yet or not though. I love the way it flows.


----------



## Medzi

Congrats Harley!!! <3


----------



## Babygirl3289

Srrme - How did your scan go!?


----------



## m2010

I was inspired to talk baby names tonight with OH. Think I might have stuck a nerve with Amelie.. he's almost down for it. He says there's no other name he really loves sooooo we'll see :happydance: 

bubbles, ashlyn is beautiful! babyvaughan, I love Gavin!! There's a Gavin in my sons class and he's the sweetest little guy!


----------



## Srrme

My baby is a girl! So happy! :happydance:


----------



## m2010

Congratulations!!! So excited for you!! Xx


----------



## Medzi

Congrat srrme!!!! :pink:


----------



## Bubbles1088

Yay congrats Srrme!! Welcome to team pink! :pink:


----------



## Starlight34

So exciting to find out more genders! I really like the name Zander Elijah for my son, but hubby isn't sold on it yet.


----------



## TonyaG

We are using our sisters names as middle names, and we didn't want to name the twins something that sounds alike. But I liked the idea of them having something in common so we are giving them each a double initial:

Jordyn Joanne
Ally Angela


----------



## Khatif

We are naming out baby after family. Also my son has two names of his grandfathers.

If it's a boy, it will be Scott Josef Hans. Josef after my grandfather and Hans after the favourite uncle of my husband.
If it's a girl, it will be Kathryn Maria Irene. Maria after my mum and my MIL and Irene after my grandmother.


----------



## Tasha

Congratulations on team pink srrme.

Lovely name choices girls. Hard though isn't it?

We are close to anomaly scan, my nerves are picking up now.


----------



## Medzi

I know the feeling Tasha.. My nerves got more intense the closer the echo got. I hope all will be OK...I'm sure it will. :hugs:


----------



## dan-o

Congrats on team pink srrme!!! :pink: :yipee:

Congrats on team blue Harley!! :blue: :yipee:

:hugs: Tasha. I have every confidence your little rainbow is tracking along a healthy centile! Can't wait for you to pass this milestone with flying colours xx


----------



## dan-o

Wishing1010 said:


> Hello ladies, may I join?
> 
> I'm due July 13th! We go for a gender scan on 02/26, can't wait!
> 
> Eta: This is our first LO after a previous loss and 4+ years TTC. I used 25 mg of clomid on days 9-13 during the cycle we conceived. :)

Welcome!!! Congratulations on your rainbow baby baking! 
Fellow clomid fan here! My two rainbows and this one are all clomid babies <3 
I'll pop you on the front page when I'm on my computer in a bit (on phone now!)


----------



## sammynashley

Congrats on the new genders :) 

I can't believe most have names picked out, me and hubby are really struggling with it this time, we've only found one name that i love and he likes. We've chosen a middle name it's just the first we can't find.

Wishing1010- welcome :) 


Tasha- I hope everything will be ok for you :hugs:


----------



## m2010

Tasha, hope your scan goes well when it comes along! I'm sure it will be okay xx :hugs:


----------



## Kians_Mummy

I have only just came across this group :). I am due 20th July & team pink!

Seems like there is a lot of team blue!


----------



## dan-o

Hi kians mummy!! :) welcome aboard!


----------



## sammynashley

Hi kians_mummy! :)


----------



## dan-o

Sammy we are struggling too! Was scarey on Tuesday when they expected me to pprom and we had no name for the baby! Trying my hardest to pick one out but it's so hard. I had two girls name and one boys name, but I found out no too long ago my boys name has already been used by a family member years ago (still birth so can't really use it) 

Why don't I like ANYTHING else?? :dohh:


----------



## Tasha

Sammy, I am glad I'm not the only one struggling with names. 

Thank you girls, I'm feeling less apprehensive about growth than I was as this baby feels bigger than RR did (I knew she was small before the 20 week scan even said to DH) and I'm getting lots of kicks too (never with RR) and this morning they were even slightly above my belly button so that all makes me happy. However I don't think I will ever go into a scan again happy and confident.

How's the bleeding dano? How's everyone?


----------



## Tasha

Hi Kian's mum. It's much more balanced now, boys were ahead by a long shot.

:( :hugs: Dano, that's been my fear all along, not having a name if baby was born soon.


----------



## sammynashley

Dan-o that must of been scary, glad everything was alright tho, we've looked through countless books, apps, google for names and nothing catches my eye! And hubby is just too damn picky! We had a list for a girl so was secretly hoping baby would be a girl but knew all along it'd be a boy. 

Tasha- glad things seem to be on the positive side this time, I've not had kicks up near the belly button yet, but both scans at 17&20 weeks he was breech and on his belly so assume he's comfy that way. Will you be finding out what your having?


----------



## Tasha

We are the opposite Sammy, have a boys name but no girls name. Pretty sure (after four girls in a row) it will be a girl. People keep saying we will know when it's the right one though.

No, we are team yellow.


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Thinking of you today, Tasha. Kicks above the belly button is a very good sign that baby is growing on track. Sending positive thoughts for a beautiful, worry-free scan!

Welcome Kian's mum! Team pink has definitely made a come back the past few days.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Tasha, hope your scan goes well!

How are you feeling, dan-o? I'm sorry to hear you're struggling with names.

Welcome, all newcomers! :wave:


----------



## heaveneats

Emma is being a royal pain today :( DH got her up this morning when he got home from overnight shift, which was awesome because it let me sleep for a bit, but now hes gone to bed as hes exhausted and she wont let me doing anything, she wants to be held or she screams, i only have a few minutes now because i'm letting her empty her drawer in the kitchen (which she usually is not allowed to do):coffee: its going to be a long day...


----------



## Livvy

Quick rant. My husband and I have been planning a trip to New Hampshire for my best friend's wedding, and he told me he had the week off from grad school that week between quarters so we planned to swing by New York afterwards (where his family lives) and make a vacay out of it. Well he just told me he got the dates wrong and he actually has school the whole time. This has been like 4 months in the making. We were gonna be gone 9 or so days. We had a birthday party for him with his family planned, and his sister in law was going to throw a baby shower for me. She already sent out the invites. I am sad and angry. Angry at him for not being a better planner or on top of things we need to do or dates (this isn't the first time he's forgotten things/gotten something wrong).


----------



## Harley Quinn

Aw, Livvy, that sucks. Is there any chance you can still go up for the shower at least?


----------



## Livvy

Probably not as that was the last thing planned. :'( it'll probably just be the wedding (I'm matron of honor).


----------



## Harley Quinn

Right. That makes more sense. Sorry, that really stinks. :(


----------



## Bubbles1088

Ugh that stinks, Livvy. I'd be frustrated too.


----------



## m2010

Livvy that sucks, I'd be annoyed too :hugs:

Welcome Kian's Mummy! Congrats on pink! Girls have caught up little recently xx :winkwink:

Took DS to A&E for his wrist as it was still really sore and swollen and it's not broken! The doc was pretty surprised though, he seemed to think it was. Thank god it's not broken though, it's his left wrist too and he's left handed so if it was broken we wouldn't hear the end of it haha :haha: 

I'm so exhausted today, have no idea why. Woke up feeling like I hadn't slept at all :wacko:


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Aww M2010, your poor DS. Glad his wrist wasn't broken but that must have been pretty scary for you both. Hope he feels better soon.

Sorry about the kink in your travel plans, Livvy! I would be pretty disappointed too. Will you have time to time to go to NY after your DHs quarter is over? Maybe they can do your shower then.


----------



## Livvy

Thanks ladies! I'm just frustrated, I was so looking forward to a break off work. Upon seeing how upset I am he said maybe he can miss a week and a half of school, but I don't know if I'll let him. We'll see how it goes...


----------



## MamaBee413

I'm so tired I can barely read the screen too. My DH snored all night and I just don't think I got any good rest. Ugh. I'm also STARVING. I feel so guilty eating this much, but I'm not satiated. Definitely a boy in there! :haha: 

Great news on all the recent scans and what a good mix of pink and blue! I am loving the idea of my new little man, but still get jealous pings when I see those girls come up. Wish I could shake it....

My DH has put off going over names (no help...bah), but my DD picked up the name book and went through it with me today. It was so sweet to do that with her. We are still no closer to an actual name, but at least I've started a list and the kids aren't holding me to the 'N' name anymore.


----------



## dan-o

OK think I've finally updated everything on the first page!! 
Do let me know if anything else is not right or needs updating :) x


----------



## dan-o

Bubbles, tasha, still bleeding fresh blood in small floods (fills half a pad in one hit) which is horrible but nothing particularly unusual for me this pregnancy :dohh: No cramps though which has to be good! Definite improvement from Tuesday still! What I really need is about a week of total bed rest!


----------



## babyvaughan

Can you add an a to the last part of my name on list under due date July 16 :D thanks dano!


----------



## Baby_Dreams

I have a few appointments. I'll get my notes out tomorrow and check the dates xx


----------



## countryblonde

Dano you missed my anatomy scan and Check up on March 6 please and thank you


----------



## Bubbles1088

Ugh the bleeding...I'm glad you aren't cramping anymore at least. Yes sounds like some bed rest would do you good, though I'm sure that would be difficult for you to achieve right now. I'm sure you're busy busy with your kids.


----------



## Baby_Dreams

I felt Evie kick from the outside earlier for the first time xx


----------



## Livvy

Ok, here's what I have for the ticker. :flower: Dan-o if you want to add all this to the first post that'd be great! 

Just take the *'s out when you put it in your siggy! 

Red & team blue:
https://i62.tinypic.com/2nhi5hd.gif
[*IMG]https://i62.tinypic.com/2nhi5hd.gif[/IMG*]

Orange & team blue:
https://i57.tinypic.com/2aadlzb.gif
[*IMG]https://i57.tinypic.com/2aadlzb.gif[/IMG*]

Gold & team blue:
https://i62.tinypic.com/fu54lx.gif
[*IMG]https://i62.tinypic.com/fu54lx.gif[/IMG*]

Red & team pink:
https://i61.tinypic.com/2w2kmtl.gif
[*IMG]https://i61.tinypic.com/2w2kmtl.gif[/IMG*]

Orange & team pink:
https://i57.tinypic.com/261hqja.gif
[*IMG]https://i57.tinypic.com/261hqja.gif[/IMG*]

Gold & team pink:
https://i59.tinypic.com/2gud0rt.gif
[*IMG]https://i59.tinypic.com/2gud0rt.gif[/IMG*]

Red & team yellow:
https://i61.tinypic.com/2ajnk2.gif
[*IMG]https://i61.tinypic.com/2ajnk2.gif[/IMG*]

Orange & team yellow:
https://i60.tinypic.com/rc3onb.gif
[*IMG]https://i60.tinypic.com/rc3onb.gif[/IMG*]

Gold & team yellow:
https://i59.tinypic.com/nwn4ea.gif
[*IMG]https://i59.tinypic.com/nwn4ea.gif[/IMG*]

If anyone has any more color requests, let me know!


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Looks awesome


----------



## Medzi

Love the ticker! I might need to adjust mine bc I'm already at my limit!


----------



## m2010

Ticker looks great! I'll put one in mine tomorrow, I'll have to rearrange my sig too! ;)

OH is working nights again so I can't sleep. For some reason I can't sleep when he's not here.... wish his work would sort itself out so he can work days again like he usually does :cry: And to top it off, DS woke up too so is snuggled in bed with me again. Luckily he's asleep so fingers crossed he stays that way!! He's not been getting enough sleep recently :wacko: In other news, I'm starving...


----------



## JoyofMyLife

The tickers look great, Livvy! Thank you so much for doing this!


----------



## Jrepp

Dan-o - would you mind adding my March 19th high risk appointment and March 25th pelvic appointment


----------



## Bubbles1088

Ohh I love them! Gonna have to make room in my sig lol!


----------



## MamaBee413

Thanks for the ticker, Livvy!


----------



## babyvaughan

Less than a week til my appointment I feel so relieved its almost here never again will I go this long between. Awful nice to feel him move at night! We bought one of the bottle drying racks tonight I get SK excited each item we add!


----------



## Medzi

Dan-o I have some appointments to add:
March 10: obgyn
April 8: fetal echo 

Thanks love!


----------



## k4th

Ticker is fab!!! I've no idea how to add it though :dohh: I copied the link but when I preview my sig it has the writing, not the image! :dohh: any help??

In other news - I've pulled a ligament somewhere between my leg & groin :( It was dd's birthday party yesterday & a mat kept coming away from the edge of the bouncy castle we hired - so I was kicking it back into place. It is really sore, especially when I rolled over in bed, or if I move from sitting to standing & vice versa. Ouch!!


----------



## Tasha

Ouch K4th! You need to remove the * from the img bit, she had to put it in otherwise you would of just seen the image.

Twenty weeks today! Banana baby!


----------



## k4th

Tasha said:


> Ouch K4th! You need to remove the * from the img bit, she had to put it in otherwise you would of just seen the image.
> 
> Twenty weeks today! Banana baby!

:haha: thanks tasha!! Now you've said that it's obvious she had to add something or it would have been the image :haha: :dohh: 

(Eta: & livvy has clearly written that in the op. It's gonna be one of those days then?! :rofl: )

:happydance: for banana week!!! So looking forward to that week myself!!


----------



## Tasha

I'm giggling away here. Yes one of them days but you're pregnancy AND it's Sunday so it's allowed :haha: 

Not long hun xx


----------



## dan-o

Oooh they look fab livvy!! Thanks, you're brill! :yipee: 
Will add them all to front page in a bit! X


----------



## countryblonde

Thanks for the ticker livvy!


----------



## m2010

Happy 20 weeks Tasha!! xx

OH came around on Amelie!!!!!! He decided it didn't matter that it was similar. I get the feeling he came around to it a while ago and was just doing it to irritate me, he's a bit like that. So we'll be having an Amelie with us in July!!!! Assuming he doesn't change his mind again, that is.. I'm so happy! :happydance:

Going to look at prams later... have no idea what kind we want so just going to nosy but I'm excited! I love shopping for the baby :cloud9:


----------



## Livvy

Hehe you're welcome everyone! Glad you like them. Mallory I love shopping for baby too, have yet to get DH on board though :haha:


----------



## Tasha

I'm so glad he came round to Amelie, hun.

I thought you girls who were crying over happy things were slightly crazy the other day, but I'm snuggled with the baby name book and tearful because I can't believe that we are so lucky, I honestly never thought we would make it this far again. So blessed. It's been such a long road for us but every day is one step closer to our rainbow x


----------



## jbk

Ladies, I have a question! Does anyone else have a ton of white discharge?? Tmi, but today sitting down to go number 2 a lot just went into the toilet.


Also, exciting news! We felt baby kick from the outside! I'm starting to wonder if I really have an anterior placenta. AND baby is mango today!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Glad he finally came around, m2010!

Shopping for baby is the best. I love it! We haven't bought much, but I sooo want to! Just looking is fun too!

4 more days til my anatomy scan. I hope all is well in there with little Ash! She was pretty active last night, kicking me in my full bladder! I loved it! <3


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Aww K4th, so sorry you got hurt. Sounds painful! I hope you feel better soon. 

Jbk, yes I've had a ton of white discharge my entire pregnancy. I heard it's pretty normal.

Yay for banana Tasha. How did your scan go yesterday?


----------



## m2010

jbk, I get white discharge quite often, I had it last time too and was told it was normal x

My OH isn't keen on the shopping, but I drag him with me anyway! We haven't bought much yet but want to start soon, I think I'm just too impatient to wait :haha:


----------



## Medzi

I've been getting lots of white and clear discharge this pregnancy. I don't remember this much with my son! But doctor said it is all good.

I really need to go through all our baby stuff and organize it and see if we need anything... I know we needed a car seat for sure, that we got a few weeks ago... I can't think of anything else we need, really!


----------



## babyvaughan

I get lots of white & clear discharge too its normal :)


----------



## m2010

Aw I'm kinda sad that we don't need to buy any furniture this time. I had fun looking last time for cots and I keep seeing really cute ones that I want but there's no use in buying another one really.

I'm craving beer today. which is weird because I don't like beer and it's not even like I can drink it anyway!! :wacko:


----------



## k4th

Tasha said:


> I'm so glad he came round to Amelie, hun.
> 
> *I thought you girls who were crying over happy things were slightly crazy* the other day, but I'm snuggled with the baby name book and tearful because I can't believe that we are so lucky, I honestly never thought we would make it this far again. So blessed. It's been such a long road for us but every day is one step closer to our rainbow x

Welcome to the crazy side!! :rofl: I think it's good fun sometimes - OH doesn't know what to do with me :haha:

Enjoy flicking through baby names. So happy you're doing so well - I only know little bits of your story (the bits you've shared here) but you deserve your happy ending :flower:


----------



## Medzi

m2010 I've been craving alcohol big time lately! Not so much beer (I don't like it either) but cocktails and martinis... I'm not that big of a drinker regardless so it is weird!


----------



## k4th

Medzi & m2010 - I wasn't craving beer... Until I read your posts! :haha: It's snowing where I am today - but I do love a bottle of cold beer on a summer evening. Now I'm dreaming of beer & summer...


----------



## babyvaughan

The crazy hormonal crying episodes at the time im in meltdown mode but sometimes I even laugh with dh how redicioulos it is. Lately its been over my weight gain and how I can't wear any of cute clothes because they don't fit me. He is so supportive I always make sure to apologize later and he just laughs he is so understanding. Once my bump is bigger next month I'm on the hunt for cute clothes lately this two bottom choices really suck!


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Babyv, do you have a belly band? It goes over your pants and hugs your belly so you can leave your pants unbuttoned. I got one and haven't had to buy any maternity clothes yet, and I've already gained 15 pounds. :)


----------



## babytots

Sportysgirl- so sorry to read your news hun I pray that baby is a little fighter in there. Thinking of you and your family.

Dan-o glad the bleeding has settled down hope the hospital are going to keep a close eye on you and baby for the rest of your pregnancy. I found it so hard picking a boys name too had plenty of girls ones but no boys. We have now since found one though. Like Tasha I've been worried if baby came too soon he would be nameless. With all mine we pretty much had names picked out as soon as we knew the gender (with Hollie beig the exception as we was team yellow with her).

Babyvaughn- so sorry to hear about your dad hope the surgery went well and e makes a quick recovery.

M2010 that's a gorgeous name we had Emilia picked out for a girl. I don't think it's anything like Mallory. Hope you can convince Your other half.

Baby dreams congrats on your girly bump love the name.

Timeforababy glad the scan went well :)

Medzi- hope the enlarged aorta isn't anything to worry about. Aside from that I'm glad everything else is looking good.

Tonya congrats on your twin girls I hope all goes to plan when it comes to delivering them and they don't require too much assistance.

Luvallmy- sorry to hear you was bleeding but glad the scan went ok.

Jrepp- hope they take you seriously with your care and up their game. Fingers crossed all will go well at the birth and they stick to a plan that you are most comfortable with.

Welcome wishing.

Baby girl I can sympathise with you slightly as I had a 4th degree tear (though no forceps were used my son did it all of his own accord) but the thought of a c-section terrifies me so hoping to go natural again if my consultant will let me.

Heavenneats- fab name choice that's what we have picked out for this baby :happydance:

Srrme yay fab news hun!!! 

Welcome Kians mummy lovely to see you over here.

Tasha sending you a big hug glad baby has been reassuring you with lots of kicks. It's so hard going into scans with that feelin of dread instead of excitement :( yay for 20 weeks can't wait to get to that point.

Livvy big hugs I'd be annoyed too :(

K4th hope your ok sounds painful.

Hopefully caught up with everyone now. 

We won't be having a nursery this time round as we are in a 3 bed house 2 girls in one and 2 boys in the other. Baby will have his own corner in our room for the first 2 year by which point we hope to either have ought the house and extended or get a mortgage on a bigger place. Will probably buy some wall stickers to match his bedding as our room will mostly be white once I get round to redecorating it.

Argh I've got terrible toothache and I really really really don't want to see a dentist as I have a huge phobia which was made 100 times worse when I was pregnant with my eldest son and had some dental work done. Was hoping I could put it off til baby is born so that I could be sedated whilst they do whatever work they need to but at this rate I'm going to have no choice :( always seem to get tooth problems during pregnancy and hoped that this pregnancy would be different. Managed nearly 18 weeks with no problems *sigh*

Is anyone else suffering from morning sickness still? It's getting me down now :( usually it goes by 16 weeks and it did ease so I came off my tablets. Had 4 good days and then 3 awful days so back on the tablets again. It's nowhere near as bad as it was in 1st trimester but I'm not able to do much housework and my appetite is still awol and I struggle to find things to drink that makes me feel better. With my eldest it stopped at 20 weeks so I'm really hoping that by the time I reach that point it has gone. X

P.s to the lady who replied about using a humidifier to help my dry lips will I shall give it a try if it continues. But I don't think it will heal completely til I stop taking my anti-sickness tablets as they are the main cause x


----------



## m2010

k4th said:


> Medzi & m2010 - I wasn't craving beer... Until I read your posts! :haha: It's snowing where I am today - but I do love a bottle of cold beer on a summer evening. Now I'm dreaming of beer & summer...

hahah sorry! xx :blush:

My OH is a beer drinker which is probably not helping, there's cans of it in the fridge pretty much all the time :wacko:


----------



## Srrme

I think we settled on a name! :happydance:


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Ohh what name? x


----------



## k4th

Baby tots - Thanks! my ligament is still a bit stiff but not as bad as it was this morning - hope it stays that way! Hope your sickness stops soon - sounds like you've got it bad :hugs: Maybe visiting the dentist sooner rather than later might mean they can do something to prevent any major treatment in pregnancy. My hubby has unexplained toothache (it's really painful but several visits to the dentist, including X-rays have found no cause) & the one thing that helps is rubbing sensodyne toothpaste on the tooth & leaving it with a coat of it on. Might be worth a shot?


----------



## babytots

Glad the ligaments aren't as stiff K4th. I may give that a try I noticed it was sensitive to hot food/drinks last week so maybe it's that that's set it off. Or I'm thinking more then likely the filling I had in it has chipped away as the pain runs right up to my cheekbone. Need to pluck up the courage to see the dentist I'm hoping i can get away with having a temp filling put in it til baby is born so then I can have the work done sedated.


----------



## Medzi

Babytots - thanks. Sorry you are still having sickness. Mine eased up around 17 weeks, but with my son, I had it the entire time. It was awful :( I really hope it stops for you soon!

K4th - oops sorry! ;)

Srrme - what name!?


----------



## timeforababy

Thanks for the ticker Livvy, updated my sig :)

Dan-o, apologies, I have a midwife appt on 25 Feb.

I've spent most of the weekend winding myself up re consultant at 32 weeks. I don't want to have a c-section due to longer healing time and also the very real possibility that everytime any doctor looks at my uterus they find something else wrong. I've been diagnosed with endometriosis I don't want to add pelvic adhesions if I get a section. I definitely have to be in hospital, which I'm ok with.

I know I've got ages to go and OH has said that we will be looked after well.


----------



## Jrepp

babytots said:


> Argh I've got terrible toothache and I really really really don't want to see a dentist as I have a huge phobia which was made 100 times worse when I was pregnant with my eldest son and had some dental work done. Was hoping I could put it off til baby is born so that I could be sedated whilst they do whatever work they need to but at this rate I'm going to have no choice :( always seem to get tooth problems during pregnancy and hoped that this pregnancy would be different. Managed nearly 18 weeks with no problems *sigh*
> 
> Is anyone else suffering from morning sickness still? It's getting me down now :( usually it goes by 16 weeks and it did ease so I came off my tablets. Had 4 good days and then 3 awful days so back on the tablets again. It's nowhere near as bad as it was in 1st trimester but I'm not able to do much housework and my appetite is still awol and I struggle to find things to drink that makes me feel better. With my eldest it stopped at 20 weeks so I'm really hoping that by the time I reach that point it has gone. X
> 
> P.s to the lady who replied about using a humidifier to help my dry lips will I shall give it a try if it continues. But I don't think it will heal completely til I stop taking my anti-sickness tablets as they are the main cause x

I just wanted to let you know that I am still experiencing extreme morning sickness as well, vomiting several hours a day. I haven't found much to he,p either other than just keep,eating so baby gets nutrients. I tried the humidifier and it did seem to help a bit even with the meds,


----------



## sammynashley

Babytots - sorry to hear your in pain from horrible toothache, I need a root canal done but my dentist won't touch it until after baby's born, when I get toothache I use something called "oralgel" it's amazing! and will numb the tooth and gum when it's applied. You can buy it from asda,boots,superdrug I got it ok'd by my doctor.


Timeforababy- try not to stress yourself out too much over your appointments, surely it's your decision on your type of birth? Is there any reason why they would prefer you to have a csection? (Sorry if I missed that part) perhaps if your consultant isn't listening you could see another?

Dan-o- could you put me down for a growth scan on 26th may please.

Afm- don't really have anything to complain about, boobs seem to have grown over night..bellys still not grown muchand 21weeks today only gained 6lb so far :) also trying to potty train DD she's 3 and showing no interest :( it's so stressful! Want her out of nappies ASAP.


----------



## Wishing1010

Wow, those July tickers are awesome!!!!!! Can't wait to add mine for pink or blue this week!!!!


----------



## Keyval

I have gender scan on then 7th March :) we bought a pushchair yesterday so happy with it and dh's parents offered to buy the car seat which is so nice as its quiet expensive :) we also have a baby bath and the dr browns bottle set :) . Probably won't get much more until the gender scan but doing good so far. Also can anyone who has used a buggy board before recommend a good universal one. Been looking online at the bump rider... The lady tried the Lascal on our pushchair in the shop and said it fit but it really didn't it wasn't level on the ground and i checked online to see if it was on the list of pushchairs it fit and it wasn't. Apparently the bump rider has a 100% compatibility rate :) the pushchair I got is a babylo xtr.


----------



## MamaBee413

Happy Monday, ladies! 

Mallory, I'm so glad DH came around to Amelie; it is such a pretty name :)

Tasha, happy banana week! Your post about crying over the baby name book because you didn't think you'd get this far totally made me start sobbing. Such happy tears though! Was everything well with the scan?

Did Rach87 ever post about her scan? I am wondering if I missed it. I hope it went well. 

So, my mom is a Mother/Baby nurse (postpartum unit) and last week, on the coldest night we've had in forever, the hospital lost heat! She said they used every blanket in the whole hospital and all the babies were on warmers. It kept causing the fire alarms to go off, which meant the sirens and fire trucks were sent each time. It was miserable! I can't imagine how upset the parents were and there was nothing the staff could do for them. I told her I fully expect lots of air conditioning when I go in in July :)

AFM, I'm struggling to eat again. I get hungry, but then nothing wants to go down. It isn't coming back up, just kind of miserably sitting there. I can eat more at night, but then I don't sleep well. Hoping I can find the magic food or adjustment to fix this as I'm sure I will only continue to run out of room as time goes on. My boobs have gotten a little bigger lately and I've had more discharge too. 

It looks like my dog has gotten some intestinal parasites despite being on medication. I wonder if any of you have any experience with how that can affect humans and my pregnancy? I'm about to call our vet and talk with them about seeing him. 

We had another shower for my SIL yesterday. She is 37.5 weeks and r-e-a-d-y to go. I hope he comes early as she is so over being pregnant and having a ton of pains. 

We have a shower next Sunday for my cousin and her little boy. The invitation is based on the book The Giving Tree and is so sweet! I'm excited to see them all.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Ugh so sorry some of you ladies are still getting really sick. :( I hope it lets up soon!


----------



## Srrme

Baby_Dreams said:


> Ohh what name? x

Iris Myrina. :D


----------



## sammynashley

Lovely name srrme :)


----------



## Bubbles1088

Pretty name, Srrme!


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Beautiful name x


----------



## Babygirl3289

Sorry for you all still struggling with morning sickness :(

Babytots- which tablets do you use for the nausea/vomiting?

I have not really slept well all weekend. I am exhausted today and have to work all day :( I tried using Unisom last night which helped a little but I still tossed and turned. And my neck is really kinked :-(

Our crib arrived!! So happy to have it but I cant set it up until my cousin who has been living with us moves out in June :/

I feel like my baby bump is so small. I hope things are ok. I feel baby moving tons multiple times a day! I feel from the outside too and I can see from the outside as well! 2 weeks and 3 days until we find out gender! :) I hate having a due date at the end of the month!


----------



## babyvaughan

Babygirl3289 said:


> Sorry for you all still struggling with morning sickness :(
> 
> Babytots- which tablets do you use for the nausea/vomiting?
> 
> I have not really slept well all weekend. I am exhausted today and have to work all day :( I tried using Unisom last night which helped a little but I still tossed and turned. And my neck is really kinked :-(
> 
> Our crib arrived!! So happy to have it but I cant set it up until my cousin who has been living with us moves out in June :/
> 
> I feel like my baby bump is so small. I hope things are ok. I feel baby moving tons multiple times a day! I feel from the outside too and I can see from the outside as well! 2 weeks and 3 days until we find out gender! :) I hate having a due date at the end of the month!

Dont worry, I was worried because my bump was still small. I literally fought a tears a few nights because I thought the baby didn't have enough room. I'm 20 weeks on Thursday and just over this weekend it finally popped out, I can feel him move a lot now :) Also I just saw you are from Oregon I'm from WA state so we're pretty close by!


----------



## Babygirl3289

Thanks babyv - where at in Washington? I used to live in Issaquah, WA and I was born in Renton :) I moved to Oregon about 11 years ago!


----------



## Khatif

Hello ladies, 

How are you?

Sportysgirl, how did your scan go today?

Tasha, I missed your update. How are you? 

I finally feel the baby move. It's still rare and very gentle but without doubt it's him/her. 
4 more night until we know the gender. 

I am sorry girls that you still suffer from morning sickness. My settled down and I did not through up since last week. I hope you will feel better soon.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Babygirl3289 said:


> Thanks babyv - where at in Washington? I used to live in Issaquah, WA and I was born in Renton :) I moved to Oregon about 11 years ago!

I grew up in Duvall, WA! My mom still lives in Redmond. :)


----------



## Babygirl3289

Awesome Harley! Ya I lived in Redmond too I believe at one point when I was a child :) 

I love Oregon so much better tho!


----------



## babyvaughan

I'm a little south of Olympia :) My sister has lived in Oregon the past few years she loved it. She actually just sold her house in Portland because they had to relocate for her husbands work. My dad's family is all from Astoria, Seaside was were I always spent my summers growing up. So excited to take our son there! :)


----------



## m2010

Srrme, beautiful name! I love Iris x

Pram shopping was a waste of time yesterday, we had no idea what we were looking for. Saw one we liked the look of but staff on the shop floor were pretty useless, couldn't answer any of the questions we had about it so we came out as clueless as we were when we went in! I'll look up the pram online instead then go back in if we decide we want it. :haha: it's never easy is it?? 

Did get some cute dresses though :thumbup:


----------



## Medzi

Lovely name ssrme!

I also missed an update from Rach if she posted about her scan!

Thinking of you today Tasha and Sporty!

I'm struggling quite a bit lately with everything being so unsure in regards to Puffin's heart. I'm not sure how to keep my emotions/anxiety in check about it all. :(


----------



## sammynashley

M2010- it was like that when we went pram shopping, me & hubby asked a few questions and staff in mothercare looked at us like aliens, we looked around and made notes of what we liked the look of then looked them up online for reviews etc and also looked on YouTube for reviews and how the prams work and go together, found it very helpful. 

Medzi- sorry to hear your struggling with things, could you not speak to your midwife about it? See if there's any info or support she can offer you?


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Medzi, I'm so sorry you're struggling right now. I know how scary the uncertainty is. Please try and find comfort in knowing that Puffin's heart is functioning well at your last ultrasound and they haven't found anything yet that confirms there's a problem. It's hard to get clear pictures when the baby's so little and many abnormalities tend to work themselves out as the baby progresses. I'll be thinking of you! 

Beautiful name Ssrme. Iris is also on my short list of girls names. :)


----------



## m2010

sammynashley said:


> M2010- it was like that when we went pram shopping, me & hubby asked a few questions and staff in mothercare looked at us like aliens, we looked around and made notes of what we liked the look of then looked them up online for reviews etc and also looked on YouTube for reviews and how the prams work and go together, found it very helpful.

Glad its not just me then! :haha: We'll just look online too. user reviews are probably more reliable than asking the staff anyway. :winkwink:

We're between two names now, Amelie Ciara or Amelie Caitlin. Just happy that we're getting somewhere haha... we'll have it soon. It was going to be Amelie Georgiana but we decided we want an Irish name in there somewhere.


----------



## timeforababy

sammynashley said:


> Timeforababy- try not to stress yourself out too much over your appointments, surely it's your decision on your type of birth? Is there any reason why they would prefer you to have a csection? (Sorry if I missed that part) perhaps if your consultant isn't listening you could see another?

Sorry, I can't remember if I explained on this thread. They found a fibroid that covered my cervix. So I now have an appointment for 32 weeks where they think it might have moved.

But from what I have read, it isn't so the likely option will be a c-section.


----------



## sammynashley

We looked at prams on peoples say so in the shop and when we reviewed them, some of them where shocking and put me off them straight away, we settled on the babystyle oyster 2 in the end we love it.

Both names are lovely m2010, wish we could agree on a name but hubby is was too picky :(


Timeforababy- sorry things don't seem as simple as they should be, fx'd with lots of praying for you that it's moved out of the way, I'll be having a csection due to two previous, I know it's not what you want but my last section I was out after two days had a very good quick recovery.


----------



## babytots

Thanks Medzi fingers crossed it eases soon. I'm itching to get things done around the house but just feel too rubbish to do it. Sorry to hear that your not doing so good I'm sure anyone in your shoes would feel anxious too. I really do hope its nothing to worry about :hugs:

Timeforababy sending you a big hug. A c-section is looking likely for me too unless I can convince my consultant to let me go natural. I don't even want to think about it yet so burying my head in the sand til it comes closer to the time. I really hope you can avoid having a c-section and the fibroid moves.

Hugs jrepp sorry to hear you are still suffering too. I've stopped being sick now with the odd gagging sesh in the mornings but the constant nagging nausea is still there. I force myself to drink and eat even when I don't want to then lay down on the sofa to make sure I keep it down. I really hope it eases soon for you hun. 

Thanks Sammy will give that a try if I can get the ok from my doctor. Root canals scare the beejeezus out of me lol. Hope you can crack potty training with your daughter soon. We have started with our youngest who is 3 in July. He's cracked it when wearing pants and manages the school run and back without wetting himself but if he's indoors with pants and trousers on he tends to forget he is in pants and wets himself and if we go out any further then the school he won't tell us when he needs to go and wets himself. Its a pain but they do get there eventually. With my daughters we used to try them just before bed when their favourite program was on tv. Worked a treat as they would be mesmerised by whatever they was watching and then wee without really realising and once they saw how much praise they got they picked it up really quickly. I found my boys were much harder to train especially my eldest boy. 

Wishing eeeeppp not long to go til you find out :) 

Keyval hope the 7th comes round quickly for you. Yay for buying baby equipment. I used the lascal buggy board with my previous children so don't have any recommendations on any others but hopefully the babyrider will fit nicely on your pram. 

Mamabee what a nightmare for your mum and the parents of the babies at the hospital. Glad that they was able to keep the babies toasty til it was fixed. 

Sorry to hear your food isn't settling well for you hopefully it will pass soon for you. Its horrible when you can feel it just sat there. Sorry not sure about parasites as I don't have a dog myself but hopefully your vet can help you out. 

Smre love the name its so pretty! 

Babygirl I'm on tablets called Phernegan (promethazine) they do the job well of keeping the edge off of my sickness but the dry mouth is such a horrible side effect to have. Yay for your crib arriving how exciting!! If its your first baby I wouldn't worry too much about lack of bump you look lovely in your profile pic and I'm sure as the weeks pass you will soon notice a change. 

Khatif yay for baby movements :) not long to wait now for your scan.

m2010 I love pram shopping but found it so hard to find one I like this time. I did have one picked out for a girl so when we found out baby was a boy I panicked as there was none I liked at all. I did eventually find one to find that its been discontinued :( but the outlet store has some in stock according to head office so fingers crossed. What pram was it you was looking at? I've had a fair few in my time I may be able to help. Love your name choices :) x


----------



## Babygirl3289

Babytots- Oh ok, I hear that Zofran which is also an anti-nausea pill is now linked to birth defects. So I was just curious. 
Thank you, this is my 2nd child but my 1st is almost 7 years old so its been a while. Plus I am tall (5ft 10in) and have never been overweight so that may be why? I am not complaining but I also felt like I would be showing sooner as it is my 2nd ! Oh well I bet it will pop out around the 20 week mark :)


----------



## sammynashley

:D just felt my little man move from the outside :D first time! Still a magical feeling 3rd time around.


----------



## Jrepp

Babytots - thank you. I hope it passes for us both soon. At this point I am pretty sure its going to stay around until after I give birth, but there are so much worse things that could be going on, I'm thankful for a pretty healthy pregnancy despite the sickness. I'm on phenegran also. I have both the oral tablets and suppositories for when I can't keep the pill down. I find the suppositories work better than the oral tabs, but as you said it only takes the edge off.

Babygirl - I was concerned with Zofran as well, but apparently the risks are so small and its difficult to say whether or not any birth defects are from the medication and what would have occured otherwise. So the risk of birth defect was only slightly higher with medication than those who did not take medication. Judging on your picture, you do have a noticeable baby bump. You seem to have a pretty long torso, so your little one may just have more room to go up rather than out.

Sammynashley - movements are so awesome arent they!!


----------



## Babygirl3289

Jrepp - Yes I do :) Thanks I just want to look preggers! haha but I know my time will come. I guess I better be careful for what I wish for!:winkwink:

I am so tired today!!! :sleep::sleep:


----------



## MamaBee413

Babygirl, you look great! I bet it will pop overnight for you.

I feel so bad for you ladies that are still sick. I hope it all eases up soon. I was sick the whole time with my daughter and am so glad to not be going through that agin. Zofran was a lifesaver for me!

I've been feeling a random pop on top of my belly. It feels like when you pop a knuckle and is so strange. Odd.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Definitely just felt my little lovebug from the outside!!! <3 :cloud9:


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Yay for movements from the outside. I felt Evie on Saturday too xx


----------



## sammynashley

Hope your scans go well today tasha & MrsB!


----------



## dan-o

Thinking of you today Tasha xx
Good luck mrsb11! 

Babytots, and jrepp, sorry you are still rough with sickness. Ugh! 
And toothache babytots, not good! I used to be dentist phobic, now I'm more phobic of the bills arising from putting right the damage done from avoiding the dentist lol!! 
I swear by blistex chapped lip relief cream for those tortured lips! Worked again for me overnight, back to normal today!


----------



## dan-o

timeforababy said:


> sammynashley said:
> 
> 
> Timeforababy- try not to stress yourself out too much over your appointments, surely it's your decision on your type of birth? Is there any reason why they would prefer you to have a csection? (Sorry if I missed that part) perhaps if your consultant isn't listening you could see another?
> 
> Sorry, I can't remember if I explained on this thread. They found a fibroid that covered my cervix. So I now have an appointment for 32 weeks where they think it might have moved.
> 
> But from what I have read, it isn't so the likely option will be a c-section.Click to expand...

Gosh what a pain to get one there! Hope it moves for you hun. Do you get bleeding with it being there?


----------



## Khatif

Medzi said:


> Lovely name ssrme!
> 
> I also missed an update from Rach if she posted about her scan!
> 
> Thinking of you today Tasha and Sporty!
> 
> I'm struggling quite a bit lately with everything being so unsure in regards to Puffin's heart. I'm not sure how to keep my emotions/anxiety in check about it all. :(

I am sorry that you struggling. I can imagine that you anxious about your baby. Maybe you should let your emotions a bit out. Here or at home or something what can help to deal with them. I dont think you need to have them under control all the time.


----------



## Lumi

19 weeks :)
 



Attached Files:







11016041_10203839264317786_7324316840742524221_n.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 14


----------



## TonyaG

Add me to the list of the people scared to have a C-section. 
I have to have one since the twins are in the same sac and there cords will be twisted and knotted, we can't chance a natural delivery where the cords could tighten even more.

Anyone had a previous c-section who can put our minds at ease?


----------



## babyvaughan

I haven't had a c-section but I am having one. I do have the same scar as one though due to have my colon removed. I have had 6 surgeries but c-section scares me a bit not for me but for the baby! There is a group on here for C-sections very helpful!!


----------



## MKHewson

TonyaG said:


> Add me to the list of the people scared to have a C-section.
> I have to have one since the twins are in the same sac and there cords will be twisted and knotted, we can't chance a natural delivery where the cords could tighten even more.
> 
> Anyone had a previous c-section who can put our minds at ease?

I had a csection Tonya it's really not too bad. Ill message you later about it on Facebook


----------



## dan-o

I'm another who is facing a csection (prevent abruption/hemorrhage) after two fast easy normal births :wacko: xx


----------



## Tasha

:hugs: to the girls who are sick.

Yay for movements.

I've had an emergency c section and although it isn't my first choice it was actually an enjoyable experience. My baby was in distress so it was necessary to get her out but the staff were wonderful and kept me calm. They wrapped her when she was born as its a bit cooler in theatre but still placed her on my chest (someone else had to hold her on my chest as I couldn't due to the epidural), we were sown up and in hdu (they don't have recovery there so you go to hdu on the maternity ward) with thirty minutes and with a bit of support holding her (from DH), I was breastfeeding. I was up and about (around the whole ward) within six hours and had the catheta removed at the same time. By the next day so around 18 hours after, I was walking every where and 24 hours after I was only in paracetamol for pain relief, I went home after two days, staples taken out on day seven and the scar is barely visible now. 

I honestly didn't and don't feel like I missed anything from the section that I got with the vaginal births I've had. I hope that helps xx


----------



## jbk

Scan today ladies! Excited to see my little man again :)


----------



## Tasha

Good luck jbk.

My scan went well, baby was kicking, punching and yawning. One point it looked like it was smelling its feet :haha:

Best of all, it's abdomen is just below the 50% so that's fabulous as our last baby that got this far was growth restricted by now. Phew. 

The cisterna Magna (part of the brain) was 95%, no idea what that means but I will ask tomorrow at my consultant appointment.

She was huffing and puffing about me having growth scans fortnightly from now but tough, my consultants orders.


----------



## Khatif

Tasha, good news. I'm glad that the baby is doing great :). Did you manage to stay team yellow?


----------



## Tasha

Yes I did :dance:


----------



## Tasha

Smelling its feet :haha:

Eta not sure why it's sideways
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## dan-o

Fantastic news Tasha, so pleased!! :) love the feet pic, adorable!! <3


----------



## dan-o

jbk said:


> Scan today ladies! Excited to see my little man again :)

Good luck hun!! :)

Cute bump lumi! You look so petite!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Great news, Tasha!

Hope yours goes well today, jbk!

Medzi :hugs: I'd be worried too if it were me. Hopefully it is something that baby will outgrow. I've heard that happens.

It's banana week for me! Woohoo halfway there! :happydance: and two more days til the anatomy scan!


----------



## heaveneats

great news tasha!!!


had anatomy scan today -- everything looks great!!


----------



## Babygirl3289

Great news Tasha! Glad baby looks good :) 

Cute bump Lumi! 

16 days !! Ahhhhh

May be a dumb question but what is a pram? hehe


----------



## dan-o

Fab news heaveneats!! X


----------



## Tasha

Fab news heaven. 

Happy banana week bubbles.

A stroller baby girl.


----------



## Bubbles1088

20 week bump!
 



Attached Files:







photo (14).jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## k4th

Beautiful bumps bubbles & lumi :)

Fab news on the scan tasha - especially that growth percentile :happydance:

I've had an up & down day. Up was feeling baby kick from the outside :wohoo: Down was I started spotting again this morning. Only light - haven't had it for a couple of weeks so I was hoping it had passed :nope: 

*sigh*

Gonna make sausage & mash as comfort food. With gravy and Yorkshire pudding.


----------



## babytots

Aww I'm sure it won't be long til that bump of yours gets bigger babygirl I'm on my 6th pregnancy to make it this far and my bump is no bigger then previous ones at this stage. 

Hugs Jrepp I really hope it eases soon and doesn't last for the duration. I never knew you could get suppositories too. I've only brought one tablet up this pregnancy but in previous ones it was a struggle to keep them down. 

Sammy, bubbles and babydreams yay for feeling baby on the outside. I've felt Hayden kick a couple of times under my hand this week. I can't wait for my hubby and children to be able to feel them. 

Mamabee its a really odd sensation isn't when they move. Thats great you are feeling movements. 

Lumi lovely bump hun.

Dan-o thanks will give the blistex a try it did start healing up this week but now back to square one again. I know I should go see my dentist about my tooth but refuse to have any work done unless I'm sedated. The last time I had dental work I had a panic attack half way through and they had to pin me down to get it finished. Worst experience of my life. I would rather give birth 10 times over then go through that again. Least sedated I shouldn't panic as much. 

Hugs to those who will be having a c-section we can hold hands together. I'm pretty sure my consultant won't let me go natural because of the risks my 4th degree tear from Harley will be made worse but the thought of going through a c-section and having someone cut me open petrifies me. 

Lovely to see news of scans going ok for you ladies :happydance: lots of anomaly scans coming up in the next few weeks :) 

Bubbles yay for banana and getting halfway I love your bump. 

So I took the plunge and purchased Haydens pram today. I didn't think I would be able to as its been discontinued in the colour I like but Mamas and Papas kindly tracked some down in the outlet store. They had 2 left so I had to go in and snap one up. Its staying in its box til baby is born. I tend to leave the big purchases towards the end incase something goes wrong so its a big step for me. 

Managed to find the matching carrycot on ebay for under half the price. Been watching it for weeks so hopefully no one will outbid me on it. 

Also bought a baby bath today. My youngest keeps saying its for his baby lol. Don't think he quite grasps the concept yet as he says he has a baby in his tummy too. He's so sweet. My eldest son who is 4 has really surprised me though I wasn't so sure on how he would handle the news of a baby coming as he hates any changes to his surroundings or his routine but he seems to be really enthusiastic about it hopefully he will still have that enthusiasm when his baby brother arrives. x


----------



## Jrepp

Ladies - can I ask what your prenatal appointments are like and whether you see an OB or a midwife? I am confused on what to do regarding whether or not to continue seeing high risk ob exclusively or be co-managed.


----------



## Srrme

Jrepp said:


> Ladies - can I ask what your prenatal appointments are like and whether you see an OB or a midwife? I am confused on what to do regarding whether or not to continue seeing high risk ob exclusively or be co-managed.

I am seeing a Midwife this time. My prenatal appointments consist of having my blood pressure taken, weight, urine, and listening to baby's heart beat. 

I saw a high risk OB during my 2nd pregnancy, and it was pretty much the same other than the extra ultrasounds and cervix scans.


----------



## sammynashley

Tonya- I've had 2 sections one emcs due to fetal distress and my body not labouring very well and my other section was elective. It was amazing as things go, it was calm and I don't feel like I missed out on a vaginal birth, if it wasn't for the fact the doctor had told me he'd started the section I wouldn't have known atall.

Tasha- glad to hear baby is growing nicely and scan went well :) 

Glad other ladies scans went well, I have a brain like a sieve! 

Afm- nothing to say really apart from horrible headaches they feel like they're pulsing at the back and front of my head, not sure if it could be blood pressure or sinus pressure.


----------



## timeforababy

dan-o said:


> timeforababy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammynashley said:
> 
> 
> Timeforababy- try not to stress yourself out too much over your appointments, surely it's your decision on your type of birth? Is there any reason why they would prefer you to have a csection? (Sorry if I missed that part) perhaps if your consultant isn't listening you could see another?
> 
> Sorry, I can't remember if I explained on this thread. They found a fibroid that covered my cervix. So I now have an appointment for 32 weeks where they think it might have moved.
> 
> But from what I have read, it isn't so the likely option will be a c-section.Click to expand...
> 
> Gosh what a pain to get one there! Hope it moves for you hun. Do you get bleeding with it being there?Click to expand...


No bleeding at all, thankfully! I know from you ladies on here how stressful it could be.

I had a chat with some friends and all of them say a planned c-section is an excellent experience and I'm really calm about it now. As long as baby arrives, it doesn't matter how it gets to my arms.


----------



## Babygirl3289

Timeforbaby- I am having a planned C-section for the first time too. I am a bit nervous but feel that since it is planned things should hopefully go smoothly.

I am not feeling baby move much the last 2 days. Kinda worried :(


----------



## Medzi

Thanks ladies for all your encouragement <3

Yay Tasha! So happy things are going well! And that you stayed team yellow ;)

Jrepp - I see an OBGYN because I'm too high risk that a midwife here will not accept me as a patient. In addition to the OB I see a group of doctors at a medical disorders and pregnancy clinic; they help manage and keep a check on my disease while I'm pregnant, and the OB is more concerned about the pregnancy itself and baby, so I am co-managed by both.


----------



## Babygirl3289

Jrepp - I see an OB and she checks weight, b/p, urine at every visit, heartbeat and discusses any symptoms or concerns. :)


----------



## jbk

Scan went great!!! Baby is measuring 20w on the dot! He was moving all over the place. Mostly touching his face... I picture him going, "oh, I know I am cute!". She said he looked perfect! He was definitely still a HE!


----------



## Tasha

Fab jbk xx


----------



## Babygirl3289

Sounds great JBK! :) I bet its relieving to know everything looks great! :) 

I am nervous for mine !


----------



## babyvaughan

Babygirl, I googled it the other day because I have read them all talking about them. Its like carriage (stroller) but those really old cool kind!


----------



## BeautifulRose

My appointments are with an OBGYN once a month right now with cervix checks from this point and regular urine, Bp and weight and baby hb And then my nurse comes to my house once a week to check my BP, baby hb and give me my progestrone shot.


----------



## Medzi

Great news jbk!! 

Has anyone heard from Rach?


----------



## Bubbles1088

Good to hear, jbk! :D


----------



## CertifiedOreo

WOOT WOOT! Found out I am having another baby girl!:thumb up: I kept going back and forth, but for the majority I thought I was having a boy....two girls will be wonderful though!! YAY!


----------



## Tasha

My appointments are with a consultant every two weeks. It's bp, urine and bloods really.

Yay Oreo.

Does anyone know their abdominal circumference from their 20 week scan?


----------



## Wishing1010

Yay Oreo and JBK!


----------



## Keyval

Forgot to add I have a midwife appointment on the 4th March getting a scan that day too. I have my gender scan booked for that weekend in a private clinic because in my last pregnancy they couldn't tell me what I was having until after 30 weeks hah. The scan machines in my hospital aren't great ha I never get good pics from then :(


----------



## RaquelDee

Hi everyone 
I'm due July 27 with my first. Team yellow and staying that way.


----------



## Khatif

I only see a midwife. I have an appointment every four weeks for now. They check m y blood pressure, weight, measure my belly and we listen to the HB. If there anything what bothers me we speak about it.
I am going to give a birth in a hospital and since we don't know how my hips will respond this time we are not making any further arrangement about it.


----------



## Baby_Dreams

I had a 16 week appointment and my next midwife isn't until 31 weeks. I do have a GTT and growth scans in between though x


----------



## sammynashley

Tasha said:


> My appointments are with a consultant every two weeks. It's bp, urine and bloods really.
> 
> Yay Oreo.
> 
> Does anyone know their abdominal circumference from their 20 week scan?


My little munchkins abdominal circumference was 143.5mm at 20+1


----------



## dan-o

Ladies, having a total nightmare with these appointments. I've just added them all and my computer decided to update and shut down which has deleted everything. I've the first page back on, not sure where I got to.

Bear with me while I do it again, I have about 20 pages to go back over :dohh:

Going to simplify it so I can update on my phone/ipad too, text from the forum will not copy and paste on ipad/iphone for some unknown reason, making the colour text codes really tricky! :hissy:


----------



## Tasha

Thank you Sammy! Do you know what percentile that put your baby on?


----------



## sammynashley

Tasha said:


> Thank you Sammy! Do you know what percentile that put your baby on?


The AC measurement is around the 50th centile I'm guessing it was just under mid way on the scales, but over all baby is an estimated 295G or 10ozs and that's the lower end of the scale maybe 10th centile it may be easier for me to upload a pic of the measurements.


----------



## sammynashley

Tasha said:


> Thank you Sammy! Do you know what percentile that put your baby on?

Here's a pic..
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## dan-o

Gone back to friday, should all be done now!! Any errors let me know xxx


----------



## sammynashley

Dan-o could you put me down for a growth scan on the 26th may please :)


----------



## dan-o

Done! And manged to edit that one on my phone, soooooo much easier! Lol! X


----------



## dan-o

RaquelDee said:


> Hi everyone
> I'm due July 27 with my first. Team yellow and staying that way.

Welcome aboard hun!! I have added you to the front page <3


----------



## sammynashley

Yay thank you! :)


----------



## Tasha

Thank you Sammy. Our babies are very similar xx


----------



## sammynashley

Tasha said:


> Thank you Sammy. Our babies are very similar xx

Did they mention anything to you about the size of baby? All my consultant said was he was a little on the smaller side but only scheduled me for one growth scan at 34weeks and I'm not really happy about it as DS started showing his signs of IUGR at 30 weeks.


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Dan-o these are my appointments... sorry!

1st April GTT
4th April 3D scan
10th April Anti D
15th April Growth scan 28 weeks
30th April Midwife 31 weeks

27th May Growth scan 34 weeks 

Phew!


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Tasha said:


> Does anyone know their abdominal circumference from their 20 week scan?

Just checked and mine says 149.4mm

No idea how big this is compared to others xx


----------



## cdex67

Wow, I was so far behind. Just went back and read through about 40 pages I think. 

I honestly can't remember everything, or much at all for that matter so I'm sorry, but congratulations to everyone with great scans and finding out what they're having!

Afm: not much to report. Things have been pretty uneventful, just the way I like it. Didn't realize how difficult making a registry would be though!!


----------



## BeautifulRose

My son had an AC of 14.41cm at 19w3d


----------



## dan-o

Tasha not sure if you already use this to refer to, but I thought you may find it useful if you haven't seen it before xx ;)

https://fetalanomaly.screening.nhs....nical_obstetric_use._journal_article_2009.pdf


----------



## Bubbles1088

Yay Oreo, congrats on team pink!

Welcome, Raquel! :flower:

Anatomy scan tomorrow afternoon, then an appt directly after to discuss results. Excited but nervous!


----------



## Livvy

I had an awful dream that my baby was born at 21 weeks and obviously didn't make it. :( wish my dreams would be nice to me for a change...


----------



## LuvallmyH

Been having a tough time with dh gone & sick kids and just plain feeling overwhelmed. 
Congrats to everyone who's had a scan & found out gender. Looks like we are almost even!
Trying to push spring along wearing short sleeves! 20w


----------



## sammynashley

Livvy- sorry your having horrible dreams, I've had dreams like that too, I think it's our worst thoughts coming out in out dreams :hugs:

LuvallmyH- lovely bump! A little jealous! It's very overwhelming when the kids are sick and hubby's away, hopefully he's home for you soon.

Dan-o- that links really good still a little confused with it and how to work out the centiles (think I'm just being thick)


----------



## dan-o

Well it's meant as a professional guideline, so its a bit technical, but tables 4,5,6 are the tables most applicable to us :)


----------



## m2010

Bad week so far. DS is really ill with some weird bug and he's so sick, my poor little bug. :cry: OH thinks he's coming down with it too so I'm hoping I don't get it too, I'm sick enough already lol

Livvy, sorry about the dreams, I had them a lot last time and they're really horrible. Only had one this time but it left me so paranoid xx :hugs:


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Dan-o, thank you so much for managing the front page and dealing with all the issues. I know it's a lot of work to keep up with everyone's appts and genders. I really appreciate it :) Can you please add the following appts for me:

March 20th - high risk doctor & ultrasound
April 1st - OB/GYN checkup 

Yay for team pink, Oreo! 

Welcome Raquel!


----------



## sammynashley

dan-o said:


> Well it's meant as a professional guideline, so its a bit technical, but tables 4,5,6 are the tables most applicable to us :)

Ahhh...I get it now :dohh::haha: so I appear to be somewhere a little over the 5th centile with the head and legs but the AC seems to be just under the 50th centile! Why can't they just tell us this it'd make it easier :)


----------



## dan-o

Luvallmy, I know the feeling, but I only have two kids! Must be super crazy at your house with sick kids and not feeling so great yourself :hugs: did the bleeding stop? 

Livvy, sorry for the horrible dreams :( ugh :hugs:

M2010, we have a scarlet fever outbreak here, not sure about your way? Is a weird one, very high temp (ds1 was 104) and then an awful rash comes up a few days later. Antibiotics knock it right on the head tho! Hope your LO is ok. Xx

Good luck for tomorrow bubbles, exciting!!


----------



## Tasha

Hugs m2010 and Livvy.

Welcome raquel.

Thanks for the link dano.

Sammy I hadn't see my doctor about the scan until today. He was fab, my baby's head is around the 80th percentile and tummy just below the 50th, 50th is normal but with the head difference and my history we keep a close eye for IUGR. I've already got growth scans booked for 22, 24 and 26 weeks (my plan all along has been fortnightly growth scans from now) and we will book the rest later. He doesn't make me feel silly.


----------



## Babygirl3289

I have not had one dream about my baby :( I don't understand why??? I think about the baby all the time and have been so excited! It kinda scares me :(


----------



## LuvallmyH

dan-o said:


> Luvallmy, I know the feeling, but I only have two kids! Must be super crazy at your house with sick kids and not feeling so great yourself :hugs: did the bleeding stop?
> 
> Livvy, sorry for the horrible dreams :( ugh :hugs:
> 
> M2010, we have a scarlet fever outbreak here, not sure about your way? Is a weird one, very high temp (ds1 was 104) and then an awful rash comes up a few days later. Antibiotics knock it right on the head tho! Hope your LO is ok. Xx
> 
> Good luck for tomorrow bubbles, exciting!!

I am having brown spotting every couple of days. I guess that is supposed to be ok. I did have a big bleed show up on my first scan at 7w. It never worked it's way out and I wonder if this is from that? Thanks for asking. Everything ok with you hun?


----------



## sammynashley

Tasha said:


> Hugs m2010 and Livvy.
> 
> Welcome raquel.
> 
> Thanks for the link dano.
> 
> Sammy I hadn't see my doctor about the scan until today. He was fab, my baby's head is around the 80th percentile and tummy just below the 50th, 50th is normal but with the head difference and my history we keep a close eye for IUGR. I've already got growth scans booked for 22, 24 and 26 weeks (my plan all along has been fortnightly growth scans from now) and we will book the rest later. He doesn't make me feel silly.

Glad you've found a doctor that's supporting you and looking after you as best as possible, my consultant didn't mention anything about baby other than being on the small side, just kept mentioning my weight because my bmi is a little high, I'm going to speak to my midwife about my concerns next Wednesday and see what she thinks about it. The only scan my doctor offered me was 34week scan and I don't think that's monitoring atall a lot can happen between 20-34 weeks :wacko:


----------



## heaveneats

having really awful day -- co worker of mine that i was quite good friends with got let go today, the whole dynamic at work has now changed very angry, and stressed


----------



## countryblonde

Seems as though a few of us are having rough weeks... : (.. 
Ds dislocated his elbow on Sunday. We spent three long painful hours at the er Sunday evening. And now him and I have both come down nasty colds. ..Blah... so ready for winter to be over


----------



## babytots

Jrepp here my care is handled by a midwife but I do see a consultant (obgyn) towards the end of the pregnancy to discuss my blood issues and what she thinks is best birthwise for this baby. 

Sammy they sound like migraines to me I get them often especially during pregnancy and they feel like that when they first come on like a throbbing/pulsing. Its so painful. 

Babygirl hope you feel some movements soon its such a worry isn't it. 

Jbk thats great news your scan went well. 

Oreo congrats on your girl. They are catching up now just 2 behind the boys :) 

Keyval hope the 4th comes around quickly for you and baby lets you find out if its a boy or a girl. 

Welcome raquel and congrats on your yellow bump :)

Oh no dan-o what a pain in the ass hope you can get it sorted. Its a shame we can't add our own appointments to it would make it so much easier wouldn't it. 

Bubbles let us know how your scan goes tomorrow. 

Livvy dreams like that are awful aren't they :( I've touchwood not had any like that yet but with me approaching the stage I was when I lost Jessica I have a feeling that my worries and anxieties will come out in my dreams. Sending you a big hug. 

Loveallmy sorry you are having a tough time hope the kids get better soon. Your bump is gorgeous!

M2010 hope you DS gets better soon and your other half too. Hope you avoid catching it. 

Tasha I'm really pleased you have an understanding consultant who is taking good care of you. Its so important to have that support isn't it and kbnow you are being listened to. 

Heavenneats sorry to hear that must be so hard losing a work colleague. Hope that you are able to get used to the changes now that he/she is no longer there :hugs:

Afm I'm finally starting to get excited about this baby. Some of you know that I was a tiny bit sad that baby was a boy because I hoped that we would have a girl to complete our family and get back what we would of had with Jessica. Turning point was picking his name and now I can relate to him as my son Hayden. Well today his pram turned up and its even nicer then the photos. Trying not to tempt fate by taking it out of its box so it will be staying in there til he is born. 

I've had a nice spring clean of our bedroom sorted out the baby clothes we have saved from my younger boys as well as the couple of outfits I have bought and also put his crib up which is currently being used to store some other baby items in. 

Been looking at cot bedding too and I can't wait to purchase it. In the process of decorating our girls room and then once thats done we can decorate our room. Hayden will be in with us til he's at least 2 so I'm going to make one half of our room just for him and buy some nice bunting with his name on to hang over his cot. 

It all feels likes its falling into place now and I'm so happy. Just hope my little bubble doesn't burst and come July he is safely in my arms. x


----------



## m2010

dan-o, scarlet fever is going around here too. thankfully I'm pretty sure he doesn't have that! taking him to doctors tomorrow anyway so hopefully we'll get something for him.

countryblonde, ouch! hope your son is okay x ER waits are the worst. We took my son in a few days ago with a suspected broken wrist and we were in there almost all day. Hope you all feel better soon! xx

OH is in bed early as he's feeling crap so I'm all alone tonight. Usually hate that but I need a few hours to be lazy by myself so I'm going to make the most of it! That's assuming DS doesn't get up which hopefully he wont do.


----------



## sammynashley

Countryblonde- sounds painful hope your son feels better soon!

Babytots- I think it's sinus related they feel tender since I woke up and DS has given me his lovely horrid cold :( I have awful migraines they literally cripple me so know it's not that.

glad your starting to get excited about Hayden and yay for pushchair arriving!! What did you go for? I was naughty..pulled mine out the day it arrived...out it together then dismantled and sent to my mums, lucky readjust as one of the parts where severely dented leaving jagged mental so had to get that part swapped. 

M2010- I love having a lazy evening I'm having one tonight too :) hopefully DS sleeps for you so you can rest!


----------



## Wishing1010

:hugs: to all!!!!


----------



## Babygirl3289

Babytots- Thanks :) I am feeling baby move again. The movements a few days ago were way more than they are now but I definitely still feel them enough :) I used to Doppler last night to check the heart and it was strong and normal sounding! I am glad you are getting excited about the baby. It is ok to get bummed out if it's not the gender you wanted.. you will be happy about it as it gets closer! My hubby and I are really hoping for a boy and I feel that my hubby will be sad if its a girl but I know once it is born he will be in love!! <3

2 weeks left until gender scan! Time continues to drag :-/ But pretty soon it will be 1 week then 1 day then it will be here!


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Thanks very much for updating my massive list of appointments Dan-o. You have my name under the 15th of April which is the Growth scan at 28 weeks. Also instead of 27th of April that should be May with the same info.

I do not envy the front page job! I promise I wont have anymore to add for a while haha xx


----------



## babytots

Hugs Sammy hope you feel better soon hun. I've bought a mamas and papas Sola 2 had Sola's with both my boys and I managed to track one down in the colour I wanted that has since been discontinued. I Would love to get it out out but should anything go wrong with baby I would need to send it back for a refund and knowing my luck I wouldn't get it back in the box lol. Though I'm sure Hayden will be fine I just don't like to tempt fate with these things. Thats a shame one of the parts of your pram had been dented glad you got it sorted though. 

Hope the next 2 weeks pass quickly for you babygirl. My anomaly one is on the 10th so I shall wait patiently with you lol. Yes I'm sure no matter what gender as soon as baby is born your hubby will be besotted with baby. I can't wait for Hayden to come now and see if he's more like my eldest boy or like my youngest. Mine have followed a pattern so my edlest son looks like my eldest daughter blonde hair, pale skin and short and my youngest son is like my youngest daughter dark blonde hair, light olive skin that tans easily and really slim and tall. x


----------



## Medzi

Congrats Oreo!

Welcome Raquel!

Dan-o - thank you for keeping up with all the appointments!

:hugs: to all dealing with sickness (you or others), scary dreams, worries, work issues seems like a lot of us are having a hard time lately. 

Luv when is your DH back? Mine leaves in about 2 weeks for about 2 weeks. I struggle with just 1 child without him. You're amazing. I'm not looking forward to him going :/ 

Puffin is a papaya this week! I also forgot to mention - at my fetal echo last week, they told me Puffin was a pound! Dh kept saying, "how is my little pound of Puff?"


----------



## Babygirl3289

Medzi said:


> Congrats Oreo!
> 
> Welcome Raquel!
> 
> Dan-o - thank you for keeping up with all the appointments!
> 
> :hugs: to all dealing with sickness (you or others), scary dreams, worries, work issues seems like a lot of us are having a hard time lately.
> 
> Luv when is your DH back? Mine leaves in about 2 weeks for about 2 weeks. I struggle with just 1 child without him. You're amazing. I'm not looking forward to him going :/
> 
> Puffin is a papaya this week! I also forgot to mention - at my fetal echo last week, they told me Puffin was a pound! Dh kept saying, "how is my little pound of Puff?"



Yay for Papaya! I cannot believe you are 22 weeks !! Crazy!!!


----------



## sammynashley

Babytots- the sola is lovely it was on our list this time, but hubby preferred the oyster 2 because it has a mirrored chassis (you'd think he was buying a car:haha:) your so lucky to have picked a name, we're still searching.

Medzi - "how is my little pound of puff" :haha: so sweet! Can't believe your 22weeks! Yay!


----------



## cdex67

I don't know if I mentioned in my last post, Dan-o my next appointment is March 16, just a regular check up with the midwife.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Babygirl3289 said:


> I have not had one dream about my baby :( I don't understand why??? I think about the baby all the time and have been so excited! It kinda scares me :(

I can see how that would be scary, but really aren't dreams just our brains trying to process all the thoughts we've left undone? Like, we dream about things we are worried about or about 'unfinished business' in a way. So maybe it just means that you're in a really healthy emotional/mental place in regards to your baby? Just a thought!



heaveneats said:


> having really awful day -- co worker of mine that i was quite good friends with got let go today, the whole dynamic at work has now changed very angry, and stressed

Aw, that sucks. We've had a lot of change in personnel at my work too (feels like it's been constant since last July) and it is SUPER stressful. Hugs!



countryblonde said:


> Seems as though a few of us are having rough weeks... : (..
> Ds dislocated his elbow on Sunday. We spent three long painful hours at the er Sunday evening. And now him and I have both come down nasty colds. ..Blah... so ready for winter to be over

Aw, that's terrible. Hope he heals quickly and your colds aren't too bad. Darn winter. It's not even that wintery where I am and everyone is still getting sick. Blah.



babytots said:


> Afm I'm finally starting to get excited about this baby. Some of you know that I was a tiny bit sad that baby was a boy because I hoped that we would have a girl to complete our family and get back what we would of had with Jessica. Turning point was picking his name and now I can relate to him as my son Hayden. Well today his pram turned up and its even nicer then the photos. Trying not to tempt fate by taking it out of its box so it will be staying in there til he is born.

That is great that you are feeling excited finally. I felt similarly early on in this pregnancy; I was worried I would be disappointed if it was another boy, as this is our last baby and have two sons. The things that helped me were the same as for you - picking a name and buying somethings just for him. I actually bought both a boy and girl outfit and picked out both names before the ultrasound, and I was at peace going into it. :) Now I'm super excited for three boys and can't stop thinking how terrified I'd be of having to raise a girl! lol


----------



## Babygirl3289

Harley - Thank you! You are right :) I hope that's all that means! :)


----------



## Srrme

Oh, I forgot to update, my next regular Midwife appointment is March 13th. :)


----------



## jbk

My next OB appt is march 16th :)


----------



## Jrepp

Baby must have started a major growth spurt. I've been exhausted all day. I slept from 10pm-12:45pm, took a shower and then fell back to sleep from 3:30-6:30.


----------



## sportysgirl

Just letting you know what's going on.


Spoiler
Thought I would update you. Baby Spaughton was born sleeping last night at approx 10.15, looking very peaceful. We have both had some cuddles and there will be more to come. Taking things a bit at a time. Love to you all. Xx


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Oh Sportysgirl, I am so very sorry for your loss. I've been thinking about you a lot and praying that everything would turn out ok. Your sweet little baby is in heaven now where it will watch over you and your family. Rest in peace sweet angel!


----------



## heaveneats

Sportsygirl I am so sorry- words cannot express , lots of love to you. Again I'm so sorry


----------



## babyvaughan

Sportygirl I don't have right words but I'm so sorry for your loss, and thinking about you!


----------



## Medzi

Sportysgirl - my heart is breaking for you. I am so very sorry for you loss, but I hope you take some comfort in being able to hold your little angel in your arms and getting those cuddles. Words cannot express how deeply sorry I am. :hugs:


----------



## Khatif

Sportysgirl, I am very sorry for your loss. My heart is breaking for you. I cannot find words for you.
I wish and your family strength for the coming time. /hug


----------



## k4th

Sportysgirl - I am so very sorry for your loss. I can't imagine how you are feeling & really don't know what else to say. My thoughts are with you all xx


----------



## dan-o

Sportysgirl, I am so so sorry :cry: :hugs: much love to you and your family xxx


----------



## sammynashley

Sportysgirl, I'm so sorry, my hearts breaking for you & your family :hugs:


----------



## Tasha

Sportysgirl, you know how gutted I am for you through our chats. I'm glad that you're having time to make beautiful memories though. I hope you managed to get some sleep too x


----------



## hollyw79

Sportysgirl, my heart is hurting so much for you. I'm so incredibly sorry and sending you thoughts of love and comfort and lots of prayers. :hugs:


----------



## babytots

Sportsygirl I am so very sorry for your loss. I'm glad you was able to spend time with your precious boy. I hope the coming days and weeks are as gentle on you as possible I know all too well what you are going through :hugs: Thinking of you and your family.

Yay for a Payapa medzi.

It is lovely isn't it Sammy the oysters are gorgeous too. I'm lucky in that my hubby sees a pram as a pram and nothing else so I can choose whichever I like without him having an opinion.

I'm sure 3 boys will be amazing Harley I guess on the upside I'm so used to boys now with my girls being that bit older I won't hav to get used to changing a girls nappy. I love your name choice.

Jrepp I'm still waiting for my energy to return I feel like I could sleep for a week lol. Hope you feel refreshed now. X


----------



## LuvallmyH

sportysgirl :hugs: No words adequate enough to say how sorry I am.


----------



## countryblonde

Sportysgirl- I'm so very sorry *hugs* praying for you all during this difficult time


----------



## Bubbles1088

Oh sportysgirl...:hugs:...I can't even imagine how you must be feeling. I'm so sorry to hear. Please take care of yourself.


----------



## MKHewson

Sportygirl, 

I am so sorry to read of your loss. :cry:


----------



## Babygirl3289

Sportysgirl- My prayers go out to you and your family. I am happy to hear you did get to cuddle with your sweet angel. My heart breaks for you and your family. 
I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jrepp

Sporty girl - my heart is with you in your time of sorrow. My condolences go out to you and yours.

AFM: had some blood on the toilet paper when I went to the bathroom this morning. I'm not cramping or anything and baby's heart sounded great on doppler but was a bit lower than it had been. I put in a call to the doctors office and we'll see what they say.


----------



## Babygirl3289

Jrepp said:


> Sporty girl - my heart is with you in your time of sorrow. My condolences go out to you and yours.
> 
> AFM: had some blood on the toilet paper when I went to the bathroom this morning. I'm not cramping or anything and baby's heart sounded great on doppler but was a bit lower than it had been. I put in a call to the doctors office and we'll see what they say.

Will pray that everything is ok! 

There's been a lot of bleeding lately?


----------



## Keyval

Sorry for your Loss sportygirl xxxx


----------



## Aelyana

Sportys I am so so sorry that your angel was born sleeping. Such sadness. There really are no words.


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Sportygirl I am incredibly sad for you. I will light a candle in memory of your little one xx


----------



## babytots

Hope the bleeding is nothing to worry about Jrepp.

Well after a positive day yesterday I'm back to feeling low :( damn hormones have a lot to answer for I won't ramble on about my problems though as I know sportysgirl is going through such a heartbreaking time and it will be the last thing she'll want to see me rabbiting on about insignificant things. Just hope tomorrow is a better day.

Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## Medzi

Hope the bleeding has stopped and everything is OK jrepp.


----------



## Rach87

sorry to read the sad news sporty. hope you and your family are able to heal and glad you were able to cuddle with baby.

sorry I haven't been on in a while. I really appreciate the private messages and concern! that was so sweet :) Everything is perfect with me and baby, just had a super busy time from last Monday at gender/anatomy scan until today. I'll try to make it short....

16th - gender scan in the morning, the tech sucked and ruined the exciting experience. just as an example, when I asked if she was able to tell us what it is or if a doctor had to she replied "what do you mean what it is?" super snarky. I looked at my hubby and he had this dumbfounded look on his face, then I said, "uh, if its a boy or a girl?" shes like "well I don't know we'll see what it does if it shows me anything" then says "i wont be talking because I have a lot to do and not much time to do it." Basically I was scheduled for an anatomy scan, placental location, gender and fetal echo. I had originally scheduled just the anatomy and when I found out I needed the other testing I called back (3 weeks prior to my appt) and they moved my appt earlier an hour bc there was so much to do. well apparently they moved my appt back an hour but never added extra time so she was pissed. sorry not my problem your staff screwed up. my appt should have taken 2 hours and she was done in 1. also she lied stating she couldn't do the full anatomy measurements since I had them at 14 weeks and they couldn't bill another. um, I am high risk and am supposed to get growth scans monthly, so that's a load of crap, but she was so rude I didn't want to argue or be there any longer. :wacko:

On the up side everything looked great and after she left for the dr to review she came back and said he didn't even need to come in. I do still have partial placenta previa, which they said I have to be rechecked at 28 weeks. got a call from my ob a few days late saying I have to be on pelvic rest. my poor hubby!!! also at 14 weeks baby was the 19th percentile for size, and last week 30th percentile! still a peanut but im happy.

Left the scan and had to go buy the correct color stuff for our gender reveal we did that night. super fun. then hubby worked the next day and I had to pack and get ready for our babymoon!!! left wednesday the 18th -spent an amazing week at an all inclusive resort in cancun and just got back yesterday :happydance: ...hence my lack of updating! 

DH was able to feel kicks almost every day we were gone and felt 5 solid kicks all within 1 minute last night! Today I saw a few kicks from the outside!!!! :cloud9:

I guess I didn't keep it a very short update. lol :dohh:

oh aaaaand....its a GIRL! :pink:


----------



## babyvaughan

My appointment was going great they scheduled me for my anatomy scan next week, and my referall out to a special clinic since I have had so many surgeries etc. Next we went to room to hear HB on Doppler, it was loud like usual and I was happy but her face showed concern. She asked me if I heard the extra beat and I said yes isn't that an echo off the placenta? She said let me get a 2nd nurse to listen so she did and the second nurse said yes he has an irregular HB I felt so sad instantly,they explained I will going to get a ehco cardiogram at children's heart doctor and make sure its nothing very serious. I left and cried my eyes out for good 10 minutes then k thought its my job to keep faith and stay strong for him and I feel much calmer now. Still worried but my faith is in God! I have bunch of appointments over next two weeks so I'm hoping I can get clarity and relief through those!


----------



## Babygirl3289

Rach - Wow, First of all I am so sorry for the very rude tech.. I don't understand how they can be that rude! It wasn't your fault the scheduling got mixed up. That is so frustrating. I would have called her out on her attitude.. 

I am so glad baby looks great! and CONGRATS on the girl!!! <3 

How exciting!

Babyv- Sorry about the news :( Things will probably be fine. I hope you get clarity soon with your upcoming appointments.


----------



## Babygirl3289

Jrepp - Any updates??


----------



## Medzi

Rach so happy to get an update!n Huge congratulations on your baby girl and so happy you had a nice holiday! Seeing movement from the outside is amazing isn't it?! Sorry about the tech though... Awful!

BabyV I'm so sorry for that extra concern. I know exactly how you feel since we have been getting extra tests on baby's heart too. You're amazing for being so strong... When is the echo? :hugs:


----------



## babytots

Rach congrats on your baby girl so sorry that you had a crappy sonographer. Hope you had a lovely time on your babymoon.

Babyv sending you big hugs I really hope the extra beat isn't anything to worry about hun let us know how you get on with your appointments x


----------



## Jrepp

They monitored me for a bit. A few small contractions, nothing major and did a pelvic exam. I'm waiting on the results of that. They didn't see any blood on my cervix though. I asked for a scan to make sure it wasn't coming from my uterus and the midwife had to check with the resident.


----------



## Babygirl3289

Jrepp said:


> They monitored me for a bit. A few small contractions, nothing major and did a pelvic exam. I'm waiting on the results of that. They didn't see any blood on my cervix though. I asked for a scan to make sure it wasn't coming from my uterus and the midwife had to check with the resident.



Are you at the ER? Well so far it sounds good. Keep us updated! praying for you and ur baby.:hugs:


----------



## babyvaughan

I just set up the cardiogram for March 4th relieved i can get clarity so quickly. I went baby shopping to take my mind off it. 5th is my anatomy scan, 9th OB, and im still waiting on the high risk clinic appt. I'm so glad I switched clinics the previous doctor would have missed all of this!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Sportysgirl, I can only imagine the sorrow you and your family are feeling. I'll continue to pray for you and your family as you grieve. Glad you got some snuggles with your baby.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Rach-Congrats on the girl! Welcome back!

Babyv-So sorry to hear about the concern over baby's heart. I hope all turns out well. :hugs:

Jrepp-Are you at the ER? I hope everything turns out alright.

AFM, everything went great today at the anatomy scan. She is still a she so that's good, lol. There was one heart measure they couldn't get because of positioning, but that's it. They will get it next time. No anomalies or growth issues or anything so that's a huge plus. Also, unrelated to the scan, I got a body pillow so I hope that helps with my sleep problems.

dan-o, my next appt. is March 26th. Will be getting that heart measurement and doing the dreaded GD test. I picked the orange drink. I hope I don't hurl, lol.


----------



## Babygirl3289

Bubbles - That is great that everything is normal! So happy for you :)


----------



## Jrepp

Thanks ladies. I was in the labor and delivery unit, basically where you go after 14 weeks if you have an urgent matter. They hooked me up to the monitors and baby didn't care for that. I had several small contractions but they weren't too worried about that. The did a pelvic exam and found no trace of blood. I was told to drink more water and get some rest. I started to cry because I am so afraid that it could have been from my uterus and they were just sending me on my way. A doctor came over from the clinic and talked to me for a bit and then did a scan. Everything looked great but there may have been a small pocket of blood right on top of my cervix. They did send me home and told me to come back if I am concerned again, but I am at the point in my pregnancy where we aren't to viability yet and if something is wrong there isn't much they can do. I will still go in for my scan in 2 weeks and hopefully things get better.


----------



## Medzi

Glad you got all checked and everything is ok jrepp!

Babyvaughan happy to hear you won't have to wait long for the echo. Hopefully they see everything they need to and you get the answers yoh need that day <3


----------



## Bubbles1088

Glad to hear all is well, Jrepp. I hope it stays that way!


----------



## Rach87

20 weeks baby lady bump.
 



Attached Files:







PART_1424973408587_20150223_171841.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 13


----------



## babyvaughan

Medzi, I get lost in how quickly this group moves did you already have your echo? My mind is on a rollercoaster one minute I assure myself it will all be fine, the next I wanna puke thinking my little guy might now make it!


----------



## babyvaughan

Cute bump rach! 

On a better note I'm going to start water aerobics tomorrow my mom teaches it and the nurse today was so excited for me to do it she said helps a lot with pregnancy!


----------



## Medzi

BabyV yes I already had one. I have to go for another one in April. Puffin wasn't being too cooperative so they didn't see all they wanted. They did confirm the issue they suspected but at this point they are not sure what it means but on a positive note, the heart is doing its job. I totally get feeling OK one moment and not the next. Sometimes I worry so much that Puffin's heart has stopped and I don't know it :( I hope you get reassurance and positive answers. Being stuck in limbo is terrible.


----------



## Medzi

Gorgeous Rach!


----------



## babyvaughan

I popped out like crazy this past week, along with finally getting to feel kicks! Hit my 20 weeks today!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150226_215135.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Tasha

Morning girls.

Sportysgirl, I'm still thinking of you non-stop.

Babyvaughan I'm sorry there is concern over baby's heart. I hope it turns out to be fine.

Bubble glad Ash's anatomy scan was good.

Cute bumps girls.

Afm - I feel like I should move into the hospital, Tuesday was scan day, Wednesday was consultant, Thursday Vbac clinic and today I'm on antenatal ward as I'm having iron infusions as I'm anaemic, that takes a few hours.

I suppose I don't have as many appointments coming up though (9th March cervix scan and prem clinic, 11th growth scan and consultant, 25th growth scan and consultant, 30th cervix scan and prem clinic, 8th April growth scan and consultant). At that point it picks up again.


----------



## Khatif

Yay, gender scan in an hour! 

I agree with above. This thread moves so fast I hardly can keep up. I read you ladies every day but mostly on my phone. I always think I will answer when I sit at my pc but by that time I have to read back pages again :).

Tasha, you really spend a lot of time there. But if that is what the care you need, it is good you get it. Are you satisfied with your care?

Medzi, I am sorry that you have a very difficult time. Being afraid and worrying can be killing. I hope March will pass as fast as possible and in April your will get good news.

Sportysgirl, I am still thinking of you. 

Jrepp, good to read that you got checked and everything is fine.


----------



## Keyval

https://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/w424/keyval/IMG_20150226_184549.jpg

20 weeks bump :)


----------



## Aelyana

Gorgeous bump keyval!!

I am soooo tired today


----------



## Wishing1010

Ladies, we are team pink!!!!! 

Beautiful bumps, ladies!!!


----------



## k4th

Lovely bump keyval!

& congrats on team :pink: wishing!! It's pretty much even now between boys & girls!!


----------



## Medzi

Lovely bumps babyv and keyval!

Congrats wishing!!

Thank you Khatif <3 Hope your scan goes well! Can't wait to hear!


----------



## dan-o

Sportysgirl been thinking of you lots xxx

Jrepp glad all is ok, hope they keep an eye on you now. I think it's one of the best places to get a bleed as it can escape rather than build up iykim! Fingers crossed yours stops now! 

Congrats on team pink rach and wishing!! Pink outnumbering blue now as tonyas is double pink!! 

Added your appts Tasha... That's a quiet month?? :shock: :haha:

Babyv, I think I've corrected your appts now :dohh:

Lovely bumps by the way <3


----------



## dan-o

Babytots how are you feeling today sweetie? Must be a tough milestone week for you to get through, big :hug: to you :hugs: xxx


----------



## Bubbles1088

Loving all the bumps!

Congrats on team :pink:, Wishing! Girls are finally caught up yay!


----------



## Khatif

We are having a girl :). She is so beautiful. I will put up some pictures later.
Yay team pink!


----------



## Tasha

Beautiful bump keyval. 

Congratulations wishing.

Khatif thank you. I am happy with my care atm, I know that they are doing everything they can to get this one here safe. Can't wait to hear about your scan.

:haha: dano, yep :wacko: how are you? 

I've been getting this iron infusion for six hours now. So bored.


----------



## Tasha

Yay Khatif. Congratulations xx


----------



## Medzi

Congrats khatif!! Have girls pulled ahead?!


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Congrats on joining team pink xx


----------



## Jrepp

Rach87 said:


> sorry to read the sad news sporty. hope you and your family are able to heal and glad you were able to cuddle with baby.
> 
> sorry I haven't been on in a while. I really appreciate the private messages and concern! that was so sweet :) Everything is perfect with me and baby, just had a super busy time from last Monday at gender/anatomy scan until today. I'll try to make it short....
> 
> 16th - gender scan in the morning, the tech sucked and ruined the exciting experience. just as an example, when I asked if she was able to tell us what it is or if a doctor had to she replied "what do you mean what it is?" super snarky. I looked at my hubby and he had this dumbfounded look on his face, then I said, "uh, if its a boy or a girl?" shes like "well I don't know we'll see what it does if it shows me anything" then says "i wont be talking because I have a lot to do and not much time to do it." Basically I was scheduled for an anatomy scan, placental location, gender and fetal echo. I had originally scheduled just the anatomy and when I found out I needed the other testing I called back (3 weeks prior to my appt) and they moved my appt earlier an hour bc there was so much to do. well apparently they moved my appt back an hour but never added extra time so she was pissed. sorry not my problem your staff screwed up. my appt should have taken 2 hours and she was done in 1. also she lied stating she couldn't do the full anatomy measurements since I had them at 14 weeks and they couldn't bill another. um, I am high risk and am supposed to get growth scans monthly, so that's a load of crap, but she was so rude I didn't want to argue or be there any longer. :wacko:
> 
> On the up side everything looked great and after she left for the dr to review she came back and said he didn't even need to come in. I do still have partial placenta previa, which they said I have to be rechecked at 28 weeks. got a call from my ob a few days late saying I have to be on pelvic rest. my poor hubby!!! also at 14 weeks baby was the 19th percentile for size, and last week 30th percentile! still a peanut but im happy.
> 
> Left the scan and had to go buy the correct color stuff for our gender reveal we did that night. super fun. then hubby worked the next day and I had to pack and get ready for our babymoon!!! left wednesday the 18th -spent an amazing week at an all inclusive resort in cancun and just got back yesterday :happydance: ...hence my lack of updating!
> 
> DH was able to feel kicks almost every day we were gone and felt 5 solid kicks all within 1 minute last night! Today I saw a few kicks from the outside!!!! :cloud9:
> 
> I guess I didn't keep it a very short update. lol :dohh:
> 
> oh aaaaand....its a GIRL! :pink:

First off congrats on being team pink!! Sorry about the rudeness of the ultrasound tech. All ultrasounds should be covered under health insurance so I don't think that the person knows what they are talking about. I'm glad everything looks good though



babyvaughan said:


> My appointment was going great they scheduled me for my anatomy scan next week, and my referall out to a special clinic since I have had so many surgeries etc. Next we went to room to hear HB on Doppler, it was loud like usual and I was happy but her face showed concern. She asked me if I heard the extra beat and I said yes isn't that an echo off the placenta? She said let me get a 2nd nurse to listen so she did and the second nurse said yes he has an irregular HB I felt so sad instantly,they explained I will going to get a ehco cardiogram at children's heart doctor and make sure its nothing very serious. I left and cried my eyes out for good 10 minutes then k thought its my job to keep faith and stay strong for him and I feel much calmer now. Still worried but my faith is in God! I have bunch of appointments over next two weeks so I'm hoping I can get clarity and relief through those!

I'm sorry baby's heart is doing some not so funny things. Hopefully it resolved and isn't anything too worrisome. 



babyvaughan said:


> I just set up the cardiogram for March 4th relieved i can get clarity so quickly. I went baby shopping to take my mind off it. 5th is my anatomy scan, 9th OB, and im still waiting on the high risk clinic appt. I'm so glad I switched clinics the previous doctor would have missed all of this!

That's great that they got you in so quickly!!



Bubbles1088 said:


> Rach-Congrats on the girl! Welcome back!
> 
> Babyv-So sorry to hear about the concern over baby's heart. I hope all turns out well. :hugs:
> 
> Jrepp-Are you at the ER? I hope everything turns out alright.
> 
> AFM, everything went great today at the anatomy scan. She is still a she so that's good, lol. There was one heart measure they couldn't get because of positioning, but that's it. They will get it next time. No anomalies or growth issues or anything so that's a huge plus. Also, unrelated to the scan, I got a body pillow so I hope that helps with my sleep problems.
> 
> dan-o, my next appt. is March 26th. Will be getting that heart measurement and doing the dreaded GD test. I picked the orange drink. I hope I don't hurl, lol.

I'm so glad that your tiny one is doing so well! I'm actually headed out to get a pregnancy pillow also today. I keep waking up with cramps because I'm on my back. Did they give you an option for the gd drink?



Rach87 said:


> 20 weeks baby lady bump.

Lovely 



babyvaughan said:


> I popped out like crazy this past week, along with finally getting to feel kicks! Hit my 20 weeks today!

Congrats on 20 weeks!!



Tasha said:


> Beautiful bump keyval.
> 
> Congratulations wishing.
> 
> Khatif thank you. I am happy with my care atm, I know that they are doing everything they can to get this one here safe. Can't wait to hear about your scan.
> 
> :haha: dano, yep :wacko: how are you?
> 
> I've been getting this iron infusion for six hours now. So bored.

It seems like appointments all clump together diesnt it? I hope the infusion goes much quicker!



Medzi said:


> Congrats khatif!! Have girls pulled ahead?!

It seems like it


----------



## k4th

Congrats khatif :pink: :)

Tasha - I used to have a medical treatment via IV as an outpatient. It usually involved getting hooked up and then waiting & waiting & waiting some more. I feel your pain (& boredom!!). Hope you're nearly done. How often do you need to go?


----------



## Bubbles1088

Ahh Khatif congrats on team pink! Yay! I honestly didn't think I'd see the girls pull ahead but they have now!

Jrepp-They did give me an option, it was either fruit punch or orange. I've heard to go with the orange. And my Dr. also told me to drink it cold. She says it's much more tolerable that way. Not delicious, by any means, but tolerable. She also said to drink it fast.


----------



## babyvaughan

Tasha- I used to get infusions and I just kicked back and watched tv there no fun! 

EXCITING NEWS! I ordered his carseat :D There is one I wanted so bad and it went out of stock for a month I was worried it was discontinued but today it was back in stock and still the sale price! Woohoo!


----------



## Khatif

Here are some picture. "Meisje" means girl in Dutch. I am very happy :) . I just got home after a very long day so I am off to sleep right now.
 



Attached Files:







V_0000.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 19









V_0007.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 15









V_0012.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Babygirl3289

Amazing pictures Khatif! Congrats wishing and Khatif on team:pink:

I think girls are in the lead. I still am hoping for a boy! 

1 week and 6 days now until the scan! 

Im a sweet potatoe! Yay! feeling baby moving and doing little flips lots <3

Sporty- Thinking of you and praying . <3


----------



## Jrepp

Babygirl3289 said:


> Amazing pictures Khatif! Congrats wishing and Khatif on team:pink:
> 
> I think girls are in the lead. I still am hoping for a boy!
> 
> 1 week and 6 days now until the scan!
> 
> Im a sweet potatoe! Yay! feeling baby moving and doing little flips lots <3
> 
> Sporty- Thinking of you and praying . <3

I think our scans are the same day. Maybe we can move the boys back into the lead lol.


----------



## Babygirl3289

Jrepp said:


> Babygirl3289 said:
> 
> 
> Amazing pictures Khatif! Congrats wishing and Khatif on team:pink:
> 
> I think girls are in the lead. I still am hoping for a boy!
> 
> 1 week and 6 days now until the scan!
> 
> Im a sweet potatoe! Yay! feeling baby moving and doing little flips lots <3
> 
> Sporty- Thinking of you and praying . <3
> 
> I think our scans are the same day. Maybe we can move the boys back into the lead lol.Click to expand...


I hope so !! I think your a day before me! :) Mine is March 12th :)


----------



## Lumi

Love the cute bump photos guys :)

My partner felt bub kick for the first time last night, very exciting!
We find out the gender on Tuesday at my 20week scan.


----------



## Babygirl3289

I'm 18 weeks today but this was taken a few days ago :) :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1154.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Lumi

Babygirl3289 - gorgeous bump & photo!


----------



## Babygirl3289

Lumi said:


> Babygirl3289 - gorgeous bump & photo!

Thank you Lumi!:cloud9:


----------



## Jrepp

Babygirl3289 said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babygirl3289 said:
> 
> 
> Amazing pictures Khatif! Congrats wishing and Khatif on team:pink:
> 
> I think girls are in the lead. I still am hoping for a boy!
> 
> 1 week and 6 days now until the scan!
> 
> Im a sweet potatoe! Yay! feeling baby moving and doing little flips lots <3
> 
> Sporty- Thinking of you and praying . <3
> 
> I think our scans are the same day. Maybe we can move the boys back into the lead lol.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope so !! I think your a day before me! :) Mine is March 12th :)Click to expand...

Thst when mine is too!



Lumi said:


> Love the cute bump photos guys :)
> 
> My partner felt bub kick for the first time last night, very exciting!
> We find out the gender on Tuesday at my 20week scan.

Good luck at your scan. Any thoughts on what you're having?



Babygirl3289 said:


> I'm 18 weeks today but this was taken a few days ago :) :cloud9:

Your bump is gorgeous.


----------



## Lumi

Thanks Jrepp, at first a thought boy but now as the scan gets closer Im thinking girl. Everyone else thinks girl though :)


----------



## Wishing1010

Thank you ladies, we are so excited! Going shopping for pink today. :)

So glad everyone is progressing so well and to see so many beautiful bumps!!!


----------



## Keyval

Wishing1010 said:


> Thank you ladies, we are so excited! Going shopping for pink today. :)
> 
> So glad everyone is progressing so well and to see so many beautiful bumps!!!

Congrats on team pink :)


----------



## babyvaughan

Congrats to all the team pinks ladies! :)

Today were going to the mall and likely baby shopping, my family is dealing with a lot my dads health its still bad, he has to have surgery in Seattle next week which any surgery with heart patient is not good. The same day I'm getting my ECG for baby and I have to gone alone because my SO is only guy that can do his job at work so missing morning would mess everything up there. My mom & brothers will be with my dad. We just put our childhood cat down today, lost our other one a month ago :( I'm ready for happy news and moving forward lol this has been a lot in a weeks time! 

Cute bump, babygirl!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Babyv-So many :hugs: for you. I'm sorry to hear you are going through so much. Hopefully baby shopping will help you feel a bit better. <3


----------



## k4th

:hugs: babyvaughan. You have a lot to deal with right now. Hope there's good news heading your way next week with both your ECG & your dads op. Thinking of you. 

Cute bumps ladies!!

Afm - I think I *may* be starting to have spd symptoms. I have a painful pulling feeling in my groin when I'm walking. It's worse after lying down or getting in/out of my car. I also feel bruised down there sometimes. In late pregnancy with dd I used to get up to visit the loo in the middle of the night (every night) - I'd hobble in agony to the bathroom until there was an audible "click" that was my pelvis fitting back together. Ouch!! Think I may be heading back in that direction - but that was at 35 ish weeks. I'm not even 20 weeks yet!! :(


----------



## Medzi

BabyV big :hugs: I also had to go to the echo alone. The tech and doc were very supportive so I hope you get the same That is stressful though that it will be on the same day as your dads surgery. I hope all goes well for both of you!

I have been having a lot of groin pain I never had the first time. Is that a sign of SPD then? I dont know much about it!


----------



## k4th

Medzi said:


> I have been having a lot of groin pain I never had the first time. Is that a sign of SPD then? I dont know much about it!

Medzi - I'm guessing at spd with the help of dr google :blush: I'm going to ring my midwife next week though - or ask my consultant when I see her on Friday. Mine is really noticeable every day. I read that pelvic floor exercises can help :shrug: so I'm giving them some extra effort today :thumbup: mine is worse after sitting or lying for a long time - does yours get better & worse or does it stay the same??


----------



## Medzi

k4th said:


> Medzi said:
> 
> 
> I have been having a lot of groin pain I never had the first time. Is that a sign of SPD then? I dont know much about it!
> 
> Medzi - I'm guessing at spd with the help of dr google :blush: I'm going to ring my midwife next week though - or ask my consultant when I see her on Friday. Mine is really noticeable every day. I read that pelvic floor exercises can help :shrug: so I'm giving them some extra effort today :thumbup: mine is worse after sitting or lying for a long time - does yours get better & worse or does it stay the same??Click to expand...

Mine gets better. It hurts more after I've been sitting or lying for a long time too. So when I get up in the night and in the morning it hurts. I've been doing some stretches and it seems to help though so I think it might just be from all the growing and stretching? It doesn't hurt at all right now (mid afternoon).


----------



## Jrepp

I was diagnosed with pgp and spd about 2 weeks ago. I can tell you that my pelvic region is in constant pain. By far the worst pains are going from laying to sitting, sitting to standing, walking up and down stairs and if I am standing on one leg trying to put pants or socks on. Basically any time my hips aren't in perfect alignment I am in agony. You can try what is called a fa ha (unsure of spelling). It's been used in Africa for centuries. It's a way of binding the hips for support. If that doesn't work, I highl recommend the serola belt. It's a belt worn around the hips to keep them in alignment. I've had mine for 2 days and I can tell a noticeable difference between when I have it on and when I dont.

Here is an image from Google on where pgp and spd occur.

https://sydneywomensphysiotherapy.com.au/communities/5/004/012/397/085//images/4614643388_589x279.png


----------



## BeautifulRose

I thought 2nd trimester was when you got all your energy? :cry::cry: I have been so tired lately, way more than the 1st tri. I can barely stay awake until 8 and by 1pm im begging to take a nap :sleep:


----------



## k4th

Thanks jrepp - although sorry to hear you've had this diagnosed. I'm trying to keep my knees together - I heard that keeps the hips more aligned. 

Medzi - I'm going to talk to someone asap in the hope it doesn't get worse!!


----------



## k4th

BeautifulRose said:


> I thought 2nd trimester was when you got all your energy? :cry::cry: I have been so tired lately, way more than the 1st tri. I can barely stay awake until 8 and by 1pm im begging to take a nap :sleep:

Me too Rose. It's almost 9.30 here & the only reason I'm still up is because I went back to bed for almost two hours this afternoon!!


----------



## babyvaughan

Thanks for all the support it helps me keep me strong! Wednesday is going to be tough but I'm hoping both workout for the best and I can finally relax! We had fun at all mall he bought me some stuff to make me feel cute, then we went bought baby some bibs! Boy stuff is so much harder find cute things lol


----------



## k4th

Babyvaughan - glad you had a good time shopping. Two weeks before I had dd, my friend had a ds. When they were tiny she was always talking about clothes & how the girl stuff was much cuter. Now they're older I'm always talking about how much more fun boys toys are (e.g. Dolls that wee or lego monsters!! No contest! But dd knows what she wants :dohh: ) Your time will come!! :winkwink: 

Will be sending positive vibes your way Wednesday :flow:


----------



## Tasha

I will be thinking of you lots babyvaughan.

I love little boy clothes, probably because I'm all pinked out :haha: little dungarees are just adorable <3

We bought an outfit yesterday.

The girls who've had iron infusions did it make you feel better? If so how long until it did? I want a miracle cure :haha: I think I deserve it after a seven hour transfusion and then an hours monitoring.


----------



## countryblonde

Been thinking about all you ladies... been sick here all week! Had to take my son to the clinic yesterday, he has an ear infection. So just one more thing to add on to the fun of the sick week. On the bright side.. it's my birthday today! Trying to not be too sick and enjoy it. 

And here is my 19 week bump.. left side is now compared to 19 weeks with ds.. definitely a little bigger this time around but not crazy... been feeling huge, until a see a picture of myself
 



Attached Files:







128201522520.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Bubbles1088

Happy Birthday, countryblonde! I hope everyone starts to feel better. Cute bump!


----------



## hollyw79

happy birthday countryblonde! :cake: you look soooo adorable! 

and I just LOVE your hair in the pic on the left.. I wish I knew how to do that!! :haha:


----------



## countryblonde

Holly... thanks about the hair... super easy. I'm a hairstylist. ..lots of practice! But if you french braid you can do it... just have to try it lots


----------



## Tasha

Happy birthday hun, cute bump xx


----------



## Jrepp

Happy birthday!


----------



## k4th

Happy birthday countryblonde. Cute little bump :thumbup:


----------



## babyvaughan

Happy Birthday Country blonde!! :D

Today I found some cute clothes to grow with my belly makes me happy lol


----------



## Livvy

Nobody posts on the weekends! :haha: you look cute countryblonde!


----------



## cdex67

Happy Birthday countryblonde, you look great! 

so for the past couple weeks it has felt like my tailbone is bruised. It's really painful. Anybody else have this?


----------



## Jrepp

Are any of you writing a birth plan?


----------



## Rach87

We did our registry on friday! It was so fun. Cant wait to have all the baby things in my home :D 

Also my hubby named our baby girl. My big strong fireman named his little peanut Lily. My heart melted, its so feminine and delicate. I picked the middle name Nadine. So Lily Nadine it is! unless we find something else we love before shes born.....


----------



## dan-o

Morning ladies! Hope you are are all well, how is everyone feeling?

So glad it's March now, seems that bit closer to july!! :)

Good luck for your scan today Lucy1!


----------



## k4th

Cdex - I'm having hip & pelvic pain but not tailbone. Can you talk to your midwife?

Jrepp - yes I will be writing a birth plan. But I'll be keeping it pretty loose, and writing down the general principles of what I want, rather than definite decisions. The most useful thing I wrote in my first birth plan was that I was willing to follow medical advice, but really wanted the reasons for decisions explained to me. The midwives were great at that!

Rach - lily nadine is a gorgeous name :)

Dan-o - I woke up today with the same thought about march! And the clocks go forward soon!! Almost spring!!! Hoping some warmer weather comes along with lighter days :)


----------



## LIB

hi everyone!
Only one week until we have the chance to find out if baby is a girl or boy! so excited! Last night OH and I both felt them kick from outside for the first time too!

As far as a birth plan, I've started thinking about it, but as i found out last time it doesn't always go how you want it to so I probably wont be too strict with it


----------



## alternatedi

Hi there. I haven't been too active lately, and wanted to provide an update.

I'm 21w2d today - 4 days ago I ruptured and found out I was 3cm dilated. Ultrasound shows baby's fluid level are still good, heartbeat is strong.

I'm in the hospital on bedrest - finished my IV antibiotics yesterday and on oral antibiotics today. Praying that we can make it to viability and beyond.

I lost two babies to chromosome issues last year, so the idea that this baby is perfect but my body has fail her breaks my heart.

Any advice or prayers are appreciated!


----------



## Wishing1010

Happy belated birthday, countryblonde! You look wonderful!


----------



## sammynashley

Congrats to the new team pink ladies! 

K4th- I'm suffering with my SPD so bad already, midwife won't refer me so not sure what else there is.. It feels as if my hips are 3inches and and the constant loud crack I get when I stand up ouch! I feel your pain! 

Might sound a bit silly saying this but...is it worth having a birth plan when I'm having a csection?? 

Thinking of you alternatedi :hugs: 


Afm- 22 weeks today! My spd is really playing up and making my life uncomfortable, baby is wriggling away more than ever, hubby has missed it tho still hasn't felt bubba kick. Like dan-o said..it's march and were a little bit closer now :)


----------



## Tasha

Good luck Lucy.

Happy 22 weeks Sammy.

I'm not doing a birth plan really, I had vbac clinic last week and the outcome was really we don't know, it's just a wait and see thing for me as it could be vbac or section x


----------



## dan-o

alternatedi said:


> Hi there. I haven't been too active lately, and wanted to provide an update.
> 
> I'm 21w2d today - 4 days ago I ruptured and found out I was 3cm dilated. Ultrasound shows baby's fluid level are still good, heartbeat is strong.
> 
> I'm in the hospital on bedrest - finished my IV antibiotics yesterday and on oral antibiotics today. Praying that we can make it to viability and beyond.
> 
> I lost two babies to chromosome issues last year, so the idea that this baby is perfect but my body has fail her breaks my heart.
> 
> Any advice or prayers are appreciated!

Gosh you poor thing, so sorry you are going through this, what a worrying time, I will be praying your baby can hold on for a good while yet :hugs: great news you still have fluid and baby is nice and strong <3 keep us updated xx


----------



## Tasha

I missed your post alternated. I've had premature rupture of membranes before (I was 28 weeks), my only advice is drink a ton of water and rest. I pray that your waters reseal, as that's possible :hugs:


----------



## Tasha

Oh and my other advice is absolutely don't go home, after two weeks they sent me home and I went relieved, I've regretted it since x


----------



## k4th

LIB - how exciting to feel baby move for the outside! Like sammynashley I've felt it but hubby has missed it so far :dohh:

Alternatedi - :hugs: sounds so scary. Thinking of you & hope the IV helps :hugs: keep us updated & stay well rested :flow:

Sammynashley - sorry you have this :( Why won't the midwife refer you? Seems a bit unfair! My pelvis isn't clicking (yet) but my lower back is doing frequently :( I would probably write a birth plan regardless of your planned section - you write a plan when you're relaxed & thinking clearly. Much better to express yourself that way than by answering questions when you're anxious & stressed on delivery day. It might only be where you do/don't want hubby standing, whether you want skin to skin afterwards, whether you want baby to have the vitamin k injection afterwards or not etc - but it's still worth having seething so
People don't need to ask when you're thinking of something else. Just my thoughts on it :flower:

Dan-o - after saying I hope for some spring weather, it has started snowing here :dohh: jinxed it!!


----------



## BeautifulRose

I spent weeks on my birth plan with DD and I don't think they looked at it at all! Everything I really wanted (cord to stop pulsing before cut, skin to skin, no tests until after) was completely ignored because she was born at 33 weeks they said none of it was possible. The only thing that went as I planned was no epidural but that didn't stop them from asking me if I wanted it every 30 mins. I'm not going back to that hospital.


----------



## Jrepp

LIB said:


> hi everyone!
> Only one week until we have the chance to find out if baby is a girl or boy! so excited! Last night OH and I both felt them kick from outside for the first time too!
> 
> As far as a birth plan, I've started thinking about it, but as i found out last time it doesn't always go how you want it to so I probably wont be too strict with it

I'm not going to be too strict with mine either, other than the meds being in the room ready to go. I'm fully aware that things may change as labor progresses but there are some things I would like.



alternatedi said:


> Hi there. I haven't been too active lately, and wanted to provide an update.
> 
> I'm 21w2d today - 4 days ago I ruptured and found out I was 3cm dilated. Ultrasound shows baby's fluid level are still good, heartbeat is strong.
> 
> I'm in the hospital on bedrest - finished my IV antibiotics yesterday and on oral antibiotics today. Praying that we can make it to viability and beyond.
> 
> I lost two babies to chromosome issues last year, so the idea that this baby is perfect but my body has fail her breaks my heart.
> 
> Any advice or prayers are appreciated!

I have no advice but plenty of hugs and prayers. 



sammynashley said:


> Congrats to the new team pink ladies!
> 
> K4th- I'm suffering with my SPD so bad already, midwife won't refer me so not sure what else there is.. It feels as if my hips are 3inches and and the constant loud crack I get when I stand up ouch! I feel your pain!
> 
> Might sound a bit silly saying this but...is it worth having a birth plan when I'm having a csection??
> 
> Thinking of you alternatedi :hugs:
> 
> 
> Afm- 22 weeks today! My spd is really playing up and making my life uncomfortable, baby is wriggling away more than ever, hubby has missed it tho still hasn't felt bubba kick. Like dan-o said..it's march and were a little bit closer now :)

Have you tried an s.i. Belt? I just got mine from Amazon (serola belt if you're interested) and it has been amazing!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Rach-Beautiful name!

Good luck today, Lucy1!

alternatedi-I hope all goes well. I'm sorry to hear you're going through this. Glad your fluid levels are still good. Keep us posted. :hugs:


----------



## Khatif

Hello ladies,

Happy 22 weeks Sammy :)

Thinking of you alternatedi!


I feel great. I am exhausted and I only want to sleep after a very busy weekend but I feel good. We saw our little one on Friday and she is so beautiful and looks very healthy. I am very happy and deeply in love. We have the anatomy scan next Tuesday and I hope they will find everything all right. My heart would be broken is there anything would be wrong.

I am not making a birht plan. I made one with DS but I learnt at the birth (and later on as well) that with children my love is not going to happen how I want but how it has to. So I am relaxed about it now and we still don't know how my hip will react this time


----------



## babyvaughan

As far as birth plan, I have been thinking of like how I want the first hours after he is born to go with having visitors, and also though I'm suppose to have C-section I'm thinking of requests as far as bonding with baby as soon as possible. I also am trying to prepare myself if I got into preterm labor what my plan is. So kinda a birth plan. 

Saturday night was rough my dads health was bad off and I was super upset. I distance myself yesterday because I knew the stress wasn't good for baby as my heart was racing and I was crying really hard. I can't believe how face these last few days went thursdays appt news made the next 6 days seem like a nightmare to get through but I'm half way there. I'm feeling positive that they will find nothing wrong!


----------



## Babygirl3289

Rach - I love the name Lily! We are naming our baby Lily grace or Lily rose if it is a girl :) Congrats <3

Alternatedi- so sorry you are going through this. Sending positive thoughts your way. 

Countryblonde- Happy Belated birthday! :cake:

My birthday is today :) I am 26 wahoo!:yipee:

10 days until my gender scan!! getting more excited! :)
Hoping this week flies by!

Babyv- so sorry you are going through a lot right now. Try to stay positive as much as you can.:flower:


----------



## babyvaughan

Dan-O I messed up my appointments

March 4th I have ECG in A.M and Anatomy Scan in afternoon

So no March 5th or 6th.

The rest stays same, and then add March 17th High Risk Ultrasound/Consult


----------



## timeforababy

Not been around much as I went away for a long weekend to visit some friends!

First of all, my condolences to sportysgirl :( I have no words but hope that you receive all the love and attention you need.

Babyv - hope you get less stressed soon!

Babygirl - yay. birthday!!

Sorry if I missed any other news, I read through but couldn't remember as there are so many. My last midwife appointment my blood pressure was a bit elevated so they are booking me back in for next week.

and my fingers have now swelled so I can't wear my wedding and engagement rings :( I've felt baby kick on the outside now so won't be too long. eek 22 weeks, scary.


----------



## Medzi

:sleep: So sleepy here too&#8230;

Happy birthday babygirl and belated birthday countryblonde :flower:

No real birth plan for me other than I want to try and go natural again. I was supposed to be induced last time and luckily I went into labor on my own that morning. This one will likely be another early induction though so we will see what happens.

I'm so so close to V-day! I think once that happens I may feel a bit less stressed&#8230; hopefully..


----------



## lucy1

Thank you for the wishes. Everything looks fine and she's picked today to start actively kicking the crap outta me!

Good day all round.

Only thing I've noticed is my bp is dropping quite a bit.

I was 130/81 pre pregnancy so slightly high and I'm now down to 100/60 with quite regular dizzy spells. Consultant doesn't seem overly concerned though


----------



## Jrepp

My blood pressure pre pregnancy was in the low 80's over the mid 60's. Now it's in the high to teen 100's over roughly 70.


----------



## lusterleaf

Just read through the last few comments... alternated sending you a ton of prayers! Sorry babyv that you have so much stress and I hope everything is ok... happy birthday babygirl! Gender scan is getting close!

Yesterday I went to my cousin's baby shower, where all my aunts and cousins were at...my mother told me that they would be asking what I am going to name my baby and not to tell them because they will have an opinion (and probably bad). So of course they all asked and I said, "I don't know". I do have a name in mind but I already had someone say something bad about it (my brother's girlfriend) so now I know why people keep names to themselves until after the baby is born!


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Happy birthday Babygirl and Countryblonde! 

Congratulations on 22 weeks Sammy! I'm 22 weeks today too and cant wait for the time to keep passing. :) 

Sorry to everyone who's having pelvic and tailbone pain. I had it really bad a few weeks ago but luckily it passed. I hope you all get some relief soon.

Alternated, how scary that you have to go through this. Glad everything is ok now and I'll be praying that baby holds on tight for a few more months.

AFM, I'm a little disappointed that my DH doesnt feel more of a connection to this pregnancy. He's not really interested in feeling the baby kick and I asked him if he feels any connection to the baby and he said not yet. We were actively trying to get pregnant and he says he's happy about the baby, but he just doesn't seem interested in any of the pregnancy stuff. I know he'll be a great dad once the baby comes but it makes me sad that he's not exciting about anything going on right now. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## Jrepp

I completely understand not wanting to have someone say something about the name you chose. I don't think anyone here would judge you or say anything bad, if you care to share. Our names are Luke or Lily......


----------



## Babygirl3289

Thank you all for the bday wishes <3

Lucy- I actually read that in the 2nd trimester, the blood pressure will probably be lower than usual and not to spring up too fast from a lying or sitting position or you may feel a little dizzy. This is because the cardiovascular system is undergoing dramatic changes. So I'm sure that's why the consultant wasn't too concerned. 

Medzi - What's V-day? And when is it? :)


----------



## Babygirl3289

Jrepp said:


> I completely understand not wanting to have someone say something about the name you chose. I don't think anyone here would judge you or say anything bad, if you care to share. Our names are Luke or Lily......


Jrepp- Lily is popular huh? haha I love that name too :)


----------



## babytots

Loving all the bump pics ladies I'll have to try and take one of mine as its just growing bigger by the day now. 

Hugs jrepp glad that everything is looking ok and fingers crossed you have no more spotting. 

Bubbles great news about your scan pleased to hear it went well. 

Babyv glad you don't have long to wait for the cardiogram. Sounds like a busy week ahead for you but good you are being well looked after. 

Khatif and wishing congratulations on your baby girls :) 

Dan-o thanks for the hugs yes a tough week but passed the stage I was when I lost Jessica and baby is giving me some good movements so thats reassuring. Now just March and April to get through (my angels due date then Jessica's anniversary). hope you are keeping well hun. 

K4th really hope that if it is spd it doesn't get too bad for you. :hugs:

Beautifulrose I am the same but trying to avoid napping in the day as it brings on my migraines if I have any extra sleep. 

Countryrose happy birthday for yesterday you have such a lovely bump.

Rach love the name choice. 

Alternatedi I have no words of advise but want you to know you are in my thoughts and hopefully with bedrest and constant monitoring you can pass that viability stage (and further) I can only imagine how scared you must feel :hugs: 

Joyofmylife I think men find it harder to connect with baby during the pregnancy because they can't really bond on an emotional level like we can. Try not to worry as soon as baby is born he will be besotted. My hubby isn't really interested either and hasn't with my previous pregnancies. Me and my eldest daughters have been gushing and cooing over baby clothes and such and he's like yeah whaqtever baby clothes are baby clothes a prams a pram and so on. 

Lucy1 glad all is looking good. My blood pressure was low at my last antental appointment but they weren't too concerned. I think its more of a concern when its higher then normal. 

Lusterleaf I'm not surprised you haven't told anyone the name you have picked out. People have an opinion on everything these days and it can really ruin it when you have your heart set on it. We have yet to tell family we are expecting another boy or his name for that same reason. Waiting til the 20 week scan although my mum and my 9yr old cousin who lives with her know as my daughter couldn't keep it a secret lol. 

Tasha I bet by the time baby is born you will be on first name terms with everyone in the hospital :) I'm just pleased to see they are taking such good care of you. 

Afm- Suffered an horrendous migraine over the weekend by far the worst I have ever had. I was violently sick to which point and sorry for the wayyyy tmi overload I pooped myself. I have a 4th degree tear from my previous labour which has't healed properly and its the first time since his birth that its actually caused me problems :cry: Now I'm worried as baby grows and puts pressure on my bowels it will happen again. Got a feeling I won't be getting the vaginal delivery I was hoping for now :cry: x


----------



## Livvy

Babygirl v-day is viability day when baby can survive on its own outside the womb! I'm excited for it too :) 

Baby has been suuuuper high today!! At least an inch or two above my belly button! As a result I look huge and it's been so cool to feel him/her kick! I pushed back after a really strong kick and felt an outline of a baby! Ahhh! :) so in love.


----------



## Tasha

:hugs: baby tots. C-section isn't nearly as bad as I thought it would be, so if that is what needs to happen try not to worry. It looks like that will probably happen for me too.

V-day is when we hit viability at 24 weeks x


----------



## Babygirl3289

Livvy said:


> Babygirl v-day is viability day when baby can survive on its own outside the womb! I'm excited for it too :)
> 
> Baby has been suuuuper high today!! At least an inch or two above my belly button! As a result I look huge and it's been so cool to feel him/her kick! I pushed back after a really strong kick and felt an outline of a baby! Ahhh! :) so in love.

When is baby able to live on its own outside of the womb? 26 weeks?


----------



## Livvy

Oh yeah sorry, what Tasha said. 24 weeks :D I hope everyone here keeps it in a lot longer than that though!


----------



## Tasha

It's a big deal because they will actually fight for our babies then if they were to come early or need to come out. Although some hospitals fight earlier (mine does from 23 weeks if baby is over 500 grams) but yeah basically when the law recognises them as a person because over 50% will survive. It's why at that point it also changes from miscarriage to stillbirth.


----------



## countryblonde

JOY- my dh is exactly the same! I said yesterday I can't believe yyou haven't felt this baby kick yet and was pretty much like i don't care I'll have 18 years or more once they are out... He could totally care less. Doesn't mean he doesn't love the baby or anything just doesn't have that bond yet and I know he won't until after.. bugs me sometimes but he was the same way with ds and he is an amazing father.. I can totally sympathize and relate thiugh


----------



## Lumi

Have my 20 week scan in 2hrs and will hopefully find out bubs gender, nervous!


----------



## Medzi

Big hugs alternated! Will be keeping you and baby in my thoughts!

Joy my husband has been the same and was our first baby too. But once our son was born t was total and instant love. It is still sad though bc obviously we want them to feel as connected. I even asked mine if he wanted to listen to the heartbeat and he said "if you want me to.". No, I want YOU to want to!!! But I'm trying not to feel too sad. I know it isn't as easy for him to feel a connection. 

Baby girl - vday is viability day. The baby will be able to survive outside the womb and each day after has better chance of survival if born early. Obviously the longer the better though! A 24 week baby would be scary but as Tasha said they will fight for baby at that point.


----------



## Babygirl3289

Medzi - Thank you after I asked that I realized that's what it meant :) I couldn't remember exactly how old they have to be to be able to have better chances of surviving if baby is born early. Hopefully it doesn't happen for any of us! 

Lumi - Good luck to you! I am sure it will go great! Can't wait to find out what you are having!:blue::pink: :flower:


----------



## Bubbles1088

Lumi-Good luck! Can't wait to find out!

Lucy-Glad your scan went well!

AFM, DH felt baby Ashlyn today! She was kicking up a storm a little bit after DTD (does anyone know if that's normal?), and so I had him put his hand on my belly and he felt her! :cloud9: Yay!


----------



## Jrepp

Bubbles - it's really normal for my wee one to move a lot after intercourse. I read or heard that uterine contractions from orgasm (different than labor contractions) actually stimulate the baby. I guess they like the gentle compression and relaxation the uterus does after an orgasm.


----------



## Medzi

Hope all went well Lumi!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Thanks, Jrepp! I figured I probably shouldn't worry, but...I'm really good at worrying. ;) I appreciate your quick response!


----------



## babyvaughan

Happy birthday babygirl! :) Can't wait for you to find out what your having!! 

Oh my gosh I'm so tired, so easily.. Thankfully my fiance has become extra sweet since I started showing and he now goes grocery shopping with me so its not so much lifting which exhausts me lol. 

I hit V-day end of this month, Easter is actually our 6 years this year and i'll be 25 weeks its crazy how much this year is different then all the last! 

Do any of you get bad back aches? I have been since my bump started showing and especially where my bra band is because my boobs are getting bigger, thankfully he is also really sweet and gives me back rubs but I have feeling that if I go into labor before my C-section or get braxton hicks that my back will defiantly be effected. Or is this normal and goes away as the bump get bigger?


----------



## Medzi

Back pain is totally normal - your whole body is totally shifting the way it carries itself to accommodate boobs and bump! I found prenatal massages helped a ton my last pregnancy. Your DH sounds so sweet! Send him my way, I have been doing grocery shopping with a 21 month old alone. And no back rubs either :growlmad:


----------



## babyvaughan

Awh Medzi :( I have gone grocery shopping with my friends son many times in his terrible twos and that's exhausting enough but to be pregnant! You rock! lol.


----------



## Lumi

We're having a baby.. BOY :blue:
 



Attached Files:







11043167_10203879929054379_6235566197606318706_n.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Medzi

Aw thanks babyv. I know so many ladies on here have more than one so they are amazing.. But I'll totally accept your compliment :blush:

Congrats Lumi!!!


----------



## hollyw79

Congrats Lumi!!! What an adorable scan picture! :cloud9:


----------



## Khatif

Congrats Lumi! Very cute picture!


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

First time mom novice question....

Dr said I have an anterior placenta. Ok, I'll wait to feel....so in the car driving to work, I feel this thump like under my stomach...like as I'd baby is stepping on my girly parts. I knew he was low....but is that him or some weird air pocket after DTD. Lol. Don't know how else to describe it.


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Ms. Elizabeth, that is most likely baby. I get the feeling my every so often that baby is stomping down on my vag & it does feel kinda like a tickly air pocket, but it's definitely baby :) 

Congratulations lumi on your baby boy!


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Joyofmylife....thx. I expect to see a foot poking out. Geez! Move up boy! I made a nest for you. Not time for your escape route yet!


----------



## cdex67

MsE, my little man sometimes sits really low and kicks me right in the cervix. He's super strong and sometimes it's really uncomfortable, but chances are it was baby you felt :)


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Well cool, I can feel him
I think I'll refrain from allowing anyone else to feel. Don't need hands on my nether region. :)


----------



## Medzi

I have anterior too and feeling this baby suuuper low. With my son I had one as well but all his kicks were up high and to the sides! I never understood when people said baby was kicking their bladder or cervix but I get it now - baby for sure :)


----------



## babyvaughan

Congrats Lumi! :)


----------



## Bubbles1088

Congrats on team blue, Lumi!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Ms. Elizabeth, I have an anterior placenta as well, and I've been feeling my baby lower down as well for the most part. I get a lot of bladder kicks! Sometimes I feel her a tad higher though, but it is mostly low.


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Ok good! Thanks for the confirmation. Dr said anterior...and will take time....no biggy. Worst thing to do is Google it....cause they make it sound like a C section is a must now. Course when I'm sitting in the Dr's office, I never know what to ask. They said he was low and facing my spine. .. but should move

I shouldn't Google....Google is not your friend. Lol. Dr just says all is normal. But as a first timer...I wasn't expecting kicks in my private area, more my stomach. Lol


----------



## Babygirl3289

MsEilizabeth- I feel baby kick really low too, like right above my pubic bone. It is weird haha. 

Lumi - YAY! Congrats on your baby Boy! How did everything else look? so exciting! 

I had an amazing birthday yesterday. Thanks for all the bday wishes! 
My hubby picked up dinner and a Dairy Queen ice cream cake ! (I have been craving one for a looong time ;) ) and then he got me a gift certificate to a really nice spa. I am very spoiled and lucky! Also my co worker took me out to lunch :) 
It was a great day :)

9 days left till I get to see baby! :) So excited


----------



## dan-o

Congratulations lumi! :blue: very cute profile pic of baby, aww! 

Happy birthday to the birthday girls country blonde and babygirl!! <3 :cake:

Lucy fab news all was perfect hun xx


----------



## Khatif

Ms Elisabeth, I also have an anterior placenta. I feel the baby but very gentle and jus a little bit.
I had anterior placenta with my son as well and it moved away and he was born natural way. I hope for the same this time.
ask you doctor about it but c- section is not always a must but it can happen if the placenta stay at the wrong position.


----------



## Tasha

Congratulations Lumi.


----------



## LuvallmyH

Sorry for tmi, but is anyone else bleeding after bd? I have had some brown spotting after a few times now, but this time it's red. No cramps or anything. Just freaking me out.


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Khatif...I'm hoping things move too!


----------



## Tasha

Anterior placenta shouldn't be a reason for a c-section, only if it's low and over the cervix x


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

I'm curious to see how things change on my next anatomy scan in two weeks.


----------



## Bubbles1088

21 weeks today!! <3
 



Attached Files:







photo (15).jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Khatif

LuvallmyH said:


> Sorry for tmi, but is anyone else bleeding after bd? I have had some brown spotting after a few times now, but this time it's red. No cramps or anything. Just freaking me out.

Nope, I did not bleed after BD, just got stone hard belly.


----------



## dan-o

Yes luvallmy, on the couple of occasions we DTD inbetween bleeds some time around 12w. How is it now?
We've not DTD since 14w for sure tho as I've bled every day since then :dohh:
Maybe lay off it for a bit and let that bleed settle? I avoid totally when bleeding as I'm GBS+ and scared of infection getting in when my cervix is slightly open xx

Alternate, how are things today hun? <3

Babytots how is the migraine? All gone I hope. I had one again too. I was sick twice which was scarey with this bleed, didn't seem to aggravate it too much tho. I'm also facing a planned section, which I'm not keen on, ugh. Whatever gets baby here safely I guess! x


----------



## dan-o

Cute bump bubbles! :cloud9:


----------



## Keyval

Jrepp said:


> I completely understand not wanting to have someone say something about the name you chose. I don't think anyone here would judge you or say anything bad, if you care to share. Our names are Luke or Lily......

I have my Lily mae already and now I'm waiting for my Luke :) hoping to find out were having a boy on saturday :) good name choice &#128521;


----------



## Medzi

Elizabeth I had an anterior plaenta with my son and had a natural vaginal birth. :)

Lovely bump Bubbles!


----------



## jbk

Dr. changed my due date to the 14th from the 19th! I dunno which one to stick with!


----------



## BeautifulRose

Was the bleedng very heavy? I spotted red a few times after dtd but I have a sensitive cervix. It always stopped quickly and never enough to fill a pad. 

Anyone with prior progesterone shot experience know how long after there shots do you usually go into labor? I've been googling and can't really find an answer. My nurse said my last shot will be 35 weeks so I wonder when I'll actually have baby. It's getting so real now it's amazing I've made it this far I'm so happy for all of us. I'm so close to viability I can smell it lol


----------



## heaveneats

Ladies I'm going off bnb for little while, my best friends dad passed away last night after fighting with ALS, its been very emotional and I'm having a hard time. I hope to come back soon but right now I'm not well. Hope everyone is ok


----------



## Srrme

Sorry I've been MIA and not keeping up with this thread. It moves so fast, I wish it would slow down! Haha. :haha: 

I will be 23 weeks tomorrow. I can't believe how fast the time has gone by! I have been thinking about labor a lot and I'm really looking forward to it, and can't wait until June/July is here! I think my little girl is breech at the moment, because I keep feeling kicks down below! Those feel so weird. 

We're picking up my new puppy next week, so along with my munchkins, he should keep me occupied and help the time pass by even quicker. :lol:

I hope everyone is doing well! :hugs: To those who have had a hard time.


----------



## Srrme

BeautifulRose said:


> Anyone with prior progesterone shot experience know how long after there shots do you usually go into labor? I've been googling and can't really find an answer. My nurse said my last shot will be 35 weeks so I wonder when I'll actually have baby. It's getting so real now it's amazing I've made it this far I'm so happy for all of us. I'm so close to viability I can smell it lol

I am on progesterone this time, and was last time. I received my last shot at 36 weeks and went into labor at 38 1/2 weeks.


----------



## countryblonde

Heaven - take whatever time you need. *hugs* praying for you and your friends family during this difficult time. We will all be thinking of you


----------



## Bubbles1088

Heaven, :hugs: do what you need to do. We'll all be here when you get back.

So...this just happened. I started making funfetti "cakies" (cake batter cookies), when I realized I hadn't had dinner yet. A salad balances out cookies, right? ;)
 



Attached Files:







0000cakies.jpg
File size: 42.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Mmmm....cookies


----------



## babytots

Thanks Tasha I'm sure it's not as scarey as I think it is but I'm a big baby when it comes to anything that involves surgery. I guess with how things happened after Harley (rushed to theatre to have my tear stitched up) it has made me nervous and the fact that it will happen over the school holidays and longer recovery time etc but as long as baby gets here safely with both our health intact that's what I have to focus on.

Lumi congrats on your blue bump what a gorgeous scan pic!

Ms Elizabeth I had an anterior placenta with my youngest and again with this one as long as your placenta is out of the way if your cervix you'll be fine for a vaginal delivery. I feel most of my movement low down or to the right with this one (placenta is more to the left).

Dan-o Migraine has gone. Throwing up is horrible isn't it and each time it so far I've been violently sick. Morning sickness is a breeze in comparison. I find it makes te pressure worse after being sick too :( glad it's not his me worried about a c-section. I was just hoping to avoid it as I will eventually need surgery again for my tear and 2 lots of surgery close together is a frightening thought as they will push for me to have it done once baby is here (ttc was the only reason why it's been put off).

Hug heaven sorry to read your news hope your ok we will be all here when you need us.

Keyval love the name Luke.

Smre your brave getting a puppy 4 months before baby is due. I want to see pics I love dogs but hubby won't let me get one til the kids are older. Have rabbits though they are my fluff babies :) 

Hope everyone else is well sorry if I have missed anyone out x


----------



## Medzi

:hugs: Heaven

23 weeks tomorrow for me too Srrme! A puppy will keep you busy for sure!


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Thx guys...I'll be looking for things to shift around. I swear the dr has me in for an ultrasound monthly. Lol


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Heaven, I'm so sorry for your loss. We'll be here when you're ready to come back!


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Here's a pic of my 22 week bump. I feel like I'm getting huge! Can't believe I'm past the half way mark. Time is dragging!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Jrepp

Here is my belly at 19 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 48.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## LIB

:hugs: Heaven, will be thinking of you.

I've been having pains and aches in my lower back, hips and groin area the last couple of days :( I'm hoping it's not symptoms of SPD. Just dropped DD at nursery and hoped to take the dog for a walk but I need to rest. I only walked down the road and back!


----------



## dan-o

Aww lovely round bumps! Here's mine, not such a nice shape as you ladies, but deffo growing lol! 

Off for my 20w scan, cervix scan.. and then consultant to discuss where we go from here! Will be back online later! :)

https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/5C43FCBB-00CA-4ED0-91EA-E6CDE4F7B503.jpg


----------



## Khatif

Dano, you look fantastic! 

Ladies, I feel time has stopped. The days hardly go by and the days I am looking forward are not coming any closer.

I have a scan next week. This will be my official last scan. After that, we may go for a 3D private scan around 24-25 weeks but we are not sure about it. I will have 20 weeks to go and just sit here and wait to see my baby and I cannot wait to hug her.

I am rather excited about the scan next week to see if the baby is healthy and growing as it should be.


----------



## MKHewson

So a week form today we find out boy or a girl, and I wondering what was everyone else hoping for? and are you expecting what you dreamed of, or if its different did you excitement changed with a change of gender?

I have a sweet little girl would love and a boy but I am excited either way.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Cute bumps, everyone!


----------



## Livvy

It's funny, when hubby and I DTD it seems to put the baby to sleep. :haha: maybe that rocking motion. Loving the bumps :)


----------



## Livvy

Oh also, can pushing back at baby's kicks hurt baby?


----------



## Keyval

Hi ladies... I had my appointment with my midwife this morning and a scan with my Dr. I wasnt going to ask the sex as I have a gender scan on Saturday... But I was kinda making a point of looking in that direction and I'm pretty sure we are having another girl... Seen a good behind shot of the legs and bum and nothing was poking out hah. Baby was moving so much so she actually couldn't get a proper shot from the front. I asked the Dr what they thought and she said from the angle she can see it she sees no boy bits but since she couldn't see from the front she wouldn't give a definate answer. If I'm honest I do feel a little disappointed and deflated since I got home. But I'm sure that's a natural emotion and il get over it soon. We will know for sure on Saturday anyway ha. Baby is all healthy and growing well anyway and moving like a trooper. So that's great :)


----------



## Srrme

Medzi said:


> 23 weeks tomorrow for me too Srrme! A puppy will keep you busy for sure!

Yay! :happydance: I think so too. :lol: We bought our GSD last year when my youngest was only 3 months old. 



babytots said:


> Smre your brave getting a puppy 4 months before baby is due. I want to see pics I love dogs but hubby won't let me get one til the kids are older. Have rabbits though they are my fluff babies :)

I'll post pictures as soon as he's here! I know it seems crazy, haha, but at least he will be 6/7 months old by the time baby is here. :D We already have a 1 year old GSD and 1 year old Border Collie, so throwing a puppy in the mix isn't going to be too much to handle. Hopefully. :lol:

Aww, rabbits are so cute! I've always wanted one.


----------



## BeautifulRose

MKHewson said:


> So a week form today we find out boy or a girl, and I wondering what was everyone else hoping for? and are you expecting what you dreamed of, or if its different did you excitement changed with a change of gender?
> 
> I have a sweet little girl would love and a boy but I am excited either way.



I have a little girl already so I was hoping for a boy and I got him. But weird enough I still felt a little ping of disapointment. :shrug: I think I kept thinking it was a girl so I wouldnt be let down and then when they said boy I was like oh wow I already set my mind on girl. And baby girl clothes are soooooo much cuter IMO :kiss:


----------



## Babygirl3289

Such cute bumps!!! <3

Heaven - So sorry for your loss - Praying for your friends family and for you.

Wow I cant believe some of you are at 22 and 23 weeks already!! Im almost to 19! hehe the straggler in the group! I hate having a due date at the end of the month. It just makes it seem that much longer! 

8 days until our ultrasound :) beyond excited! (as im sure you all can tell hehe)


----------



## k4th

:hi:

I've been away with work for a couple of days & met up with a friend last night so no time for Bnb over the last couple of days. I think I've caught up though - on my phone so not sure I can remember everything!!

Lovely bumps those who've posted! Mine is enormous - I'm keeping it hidden :haha:

To everyone with scans over the next week or so - hope everything goes well! My 20 week scan is on Friday. Feeling excited & a bit nervous - just want to know everything's ok. 

Heaven :hugs:

I think my symptoms must be spd. After driving for an hour and a half yesterday morning, I got out of the car in agony - changing gear was really hurting my hips. And doing the journey in reverse today has made it worse. :(

Omg - just posted & then saw my sig. It's banana week :) :happydance:


----------



## Jrepp

I'm pretty sure my tiny tot has its first case of the hiccups. Seems like baby has mommys version too lol.....the kind with rhythmic motion followed by a kick or punch out of frustration lol.


----------



## Medzi

Khatif I feel the same...time is going soo slow. I'm anxious for my next fetal echo and still have a bit over a month wait so I think that is making it drag.

Cute bumps!

Good luck dano!

I'm hoping for a girl since this will be our last baby and we have a boy but will be happy either way. I really do just want Puffin to have a healthy heart.


----------



## babytots

Awww lovely bumps ladies. Hope your scan went well Dan-o

LIB hope its not the start of spd for you. 

MKHewson I thought this baby was a girl like 99.9% sure it was and its a boy. I felt sad at first as I would of liked another girl but now I'm really happy that he's a boy. 

Keyval sorry it wasn't the gender you hoped for but those feelings won't last I as said above I was sad at first but now I can't imagine him being a girl as I've got so used to the idea. 

Smre sounds like fun lovely that you have dogs already too baby will have lots of furry friends to play with :) I love my rabbits they helped me get through a tough time when I first got them but my eldest boy terrorises them :( be glad when it warms up so they can go back outside full time again. 

babygirl I know what you mean about it feeling longer when you are due at the end of the month. Not long to go til your scan :) Mines in 6 days it can't come quick enough. 

K4th sorry to hear the spd is giving you jip again :hugs: yay for banana though :) 

Jrepp I think Hayden had the case of hiccups yesterday as he was doing the same. Didn't realise it could happen this early.

Medzi hugs your right babies health is all that matters hope your echo comes round quickly for you and that you get your little girl to complete your family. x


----------



## Harley Quinn

MKHewson said:


> So a week form today we find out boy or a girl, and I wondering what was everyone else hoping for? and are you expecting what you dreamed of, or if its different did you excitement changed with a change of gender?
> 
> I have a sweet little girl would love and a boy but I am excited either way.

I have two boys already, and this will be our last baby, so I was really hoping for a girl. Early on, it seemed like everyone was just assuming it would be another boy, and I would say, "It's always a 50/50 chance!" I was really worried I would be sad or disappointed if it was another boy. I worried I might not connect or bond with him because of that. 

I talked about it a lot with my other mom friends, and my husband and my mom (she had two boys and then a girl, so I know she'd been in the same boat). I also prayed about it a lot. I started out praying that God would give me a girl, then over time it changed to, "God, please help me bond with this baby and love him/her no matter what."

Going into the 20 week u/s, I was totally at peace. I had had enough time to think about and process my feeling and emotions (I actually went to counselling to help treat a mild depression as well), so I can say that I was not worried at all about the gender going into it. It was kind of strange, because I was thinking I would still be worried, but it turns out we are having a third boy and I am perfectly happy with that.

A few things that also helped me, other than talking about it a lot, were buying a "coming home" outfit for both a boy and a girl, and picking out names that I LOVED for both a boy and a girl. It seems shallow, but having those things "ready" for baby helped me be okay with either outcome. 

Sorry for the long essay, I just had a lot of thoughts! I also wanted to add that I think it's pretty normal to have worries or anxiety about the gender (and even disappointment). It's hard to process and talk about sometimes because there's this feeling of, "I should just be happy I'm having a baby when so many women aren't able to or have lost theirs, etc." But don't feel guilty for the way you might feel. Just talk about it and do what you need to do to process it all. :)


----------



## MKHewson

Harley Quinn said:


> MKHewson said:
> 
> 
> So a week form today we find out boy or a girl, and I wondering what was everyone else hoping for? and are you expecting what you dreamed of, or if its different did you excitement changed with a change of gender?
> 
> I have a sweet little girl would love and a boy but I am excited either way.
> 
> I have two boys already, and this will be our last baby, so I was really hoping for a girl. Early on, it seemed like everyone was just assuming it would be another boy, and I would say, "It's always a 50/50 chance!" I was really worried I would be sad or disappointed if it was another boy. I worried I might not connect or bond with him because of that.
> 
> I talked about it a lot with my other mom friends, and my husband and my mom (she had two boys and then a girl, so I know she'd been in the same boat). I also prayed about it a lot. I started out praying that God would give me a girl, then over time it changed to, "God, please help me bond with this baby and love him/her no matter what."
> 
> Going into the 20 week u/s, I was totally at peace. I had had enough time to think about and process my feeling and emotions (I actually went to counselling to help treat a mild depression as well), so I can say that I was not worried at all about the gender going into it. It was kind of strange, because I was thinking I would still be worried, but it turns out we are having a third boy and I am perfectly happy with that.
> 
> A few things that also helped me, other than talking about it a lot, were buying a "coming home" outfit for both a boy and a girl, and picking out names that I LOVED for both a boy and a girl. It seems shallow, but having those things "ready" for baby helped me be okay with either outcome.
> 
> Sorry for the long essay, I just had a lot of thoughts! I also wanted to add that I think it's pretty normal to have worries or anxiety about the gender (and even disappointment). It's hard to process and talk about sometimes because there's this feeling of, "I should just be happy I'm having a baby when so many women aren't able to or have lost theirs, etc." But don't feel guilty for the way you might feel. Just talk about it and do what you need to do to process it all. :)Click to expand...

I love your honesty, like I said I am ok I feel either, there is great "convenience" with a girl. But I love the idea of a little boy. Oh my one more week. One thing is for certain the movement has certainly increased I am feeling all kinds wiggles.


----------



## dan-o

Hi ladies my scan went ok.

Baby is looking fab, measuring in the 21 week range which is great, he needs it! 

What's around the baby is not so good, but a lot more stable than 2 weeks ago. Multiple bleeds, one is 7cm which is quite big as far as pockets of blood go. Big clot over my cervix as well. Cervix looked long and closed but they couldn't scan internal as it was too risky again. 

If no more big bleeds (just filling a pad or two a day at the mo) I'm going back in 4 weeks for another scan and a steroid shot to mature baby's lungs. Regular scans after that They don't expect me to go to term, but if I do they are delivering me at 37w... Induction or csection (scan before to check which) So no matter what happens he won't be coming in July!! 

Here is our little darling boy causing all this worry :cloud9:


https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/15C0E93C-DA44-4DD0-BEBF-7C51170FE4D7.jpg


----------



## k4th

Dan-o :hugs: so glad baby looks well & is measuring a good size. Sorry to hear about the multiple bleeds - sounds like they have a solid plan in place for you. Still must be worrying :hugs: Cheering you on to 37 weeks!!


----------



## babyvaughan

I had the Echo done this morning and his heart is PERFECT :D no irregular beat, and no abnormalties! They said in fact it looks beautiful and they were able to see so much more than they normally get too! I'm so glad it was just a scare and not an issue! At the OB waiting for my Anatomy scan now :D


----------



## dan-o

Ahhh so pleased to hear that babyv!!!


----------



## dan-o

Harleyq, boy 3 for us too. And our last if I get to take him home, as I cannot put my family through this again!

I also thought a girl to 'complete the set' would be nice initially, but as times gone on, I started to realise that a boy is actually a better fit for our family. A girl would have been great, don't get me wrong, but a boy will slot right in. 
Anyway. Very excited to be expecting another little rascal! The three of them will have so much fun growing up together!


----------



## Babygirl3289

So glad the heart looks perfect Babyv! That is such great news! 

Dan-o - Wow, I am glad baby looks great and is doing well. Scary news about the bleeds. I am so glad they have a plan in place now and know what truly is going on. Praying for baby to stay in until at least 37 weeks! :)


----------



## jbk

my boy at 20w :)
 



Attached Files:







11042251_10102991573010775_41232024_n.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 10









11039449_10102991573095605_1394755716_n.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Bubbles1088

Dan-o and Babyv-SO glad for good news for both of you! Dan-o, I do hope that nothing gets too complicated from the bleeding. I'm glad they are FINALLY going to keep a close eye on you two!


----------



## babyvaughan

Awh dano he is so cute! I hope you can hold him in there until 37wks! :)


----------



## dan-o

jbk said:


> my boy at 20w :)

Gorgeous jbk!!! <3


----------



## Harley Quinn

Dan-o, so glad your little guy is looking great! And what a precious u/s pic!!! What a cutie already. And yeah, I think a boy will be good for our family too. I'm getting ready for people to ask if we plan on having a fourth to "try for a girl," as I'm sure there will be some curious folks who can't help but ask. My answer is, I'd much rather have three boys than four kids of any gender combination! HA!

Babyv, so glad baby's heart is perfect! :)

Jbk, lovely pics! Definitely a little boy. :haha:


----------



## Khatif

Dano, I am happy to hear that your little one is doing great. It sounds like they have a good plan for you and for the baby to make sure he will be fine whenever the time comes. Do you feel good about their plans? 

Babyv, so glad baby's heart is perfect! Yay!

Medzi, I can only imagine how difficult is for you to wait until the next scan to see how your baby is doing. You are in my thoughs and I am sure it all will be fine.


----------



## k4th

Babyvaughan - so pleased to hear baby's heart is working just fine :)


----------



## Babygirl3289

jbk - Yay definitely a boy! :) Congrats!


----------



## countryblonde

How is everyone doing with weight gain. I weighed myself this morning and I'm up 14 lbs. .. makes me worry a little


----------



## Babygirl3289

countryblonde said:


> How is everyone doing with weight gain. I weighed myself this morning and I'm up 14 lbs. .. makes me worry a little


Is this your first child? are you underweight normally? Or petite/thin?

I have gained 6-7 lbs so far.


----------



## countryblonde

2nd baby.. I did put on 40 lbs with my son so I mean it's no surprise. . But if I keep it up I'm gonna put on more this time.. I am normally underweight so I know it's normal to put on a little more.. I don't wanna be gigantic lol


----------



## Srrme

Congratulations to the ones who have found out the gender recently! :happydance:


----------



## Babygirl3289

countryblonde said:


> 2nd baby.. I did put on 40 lbs with my son so I mean it's no surprise. . But if I keep it up I'm gonna put on more this time.. I am normally underweight so I know it's normal to put on a little more.. I don't wanna be gigantic lol

Lol well that makes sense, usually when you are underweight you will put on some more weight. I know what you mean, I am hoping I don't gain a ton at the end or anytime.


----------



## k4th

Babygirl & countryblonde - you are brave ladies!! I am not going within 20 paces of my scales for AT LEAST another 9 months :rofl: what I don't know can't hurt me!!


----------



## Babygirl3289

k4th said:


> Babygirl & countryblonde - you are brave ladies!! I am not going within 20 paces of my scales for AT LEAST another 9 months :rofl: what I don't know can't hurt me!!


haha I just ask when I have my appointments. I ask after they weigh me.. That's the only time. :)


----------



## k4th

Babygirl3289 said:


> k4th said:
> 
> 
> Babygirl & countryblonde - you are brave ladies!! I am not going within 20 paces of my scales for AT LEAST another 9 months :rofl: what I don't know can't hurt me!!
> 
> 
> haha I just ask when I have my appointments. I ask after they weigh me.. That's the only time. :)Click to expand...

I get weighed in kg - means nothing to me! I only know my weight in stones & pounds. Ignorance is bliss :haha:


----------



## hollyw79

I've gained like 25 :nope: I made SERIOUS effort to watch what I ate this last month.. Tracked everything AND I run EVERY SINGLE MORNING. I just had my ob appt and I gained SEVEN pounds in one month!!!! Wtf!?!?! :hissy: I started on the low end and just a smidgen underweight but omg! I feel like it's pointless to even try right now :cry:


----------



## Jrepp

Ive only gained 5-6 pounds so far


----------



## babyvaughan

I gained 3 in the first trimester and 6 so far in second trimester! I cut out some unhealthy stuff last week so I may loose a pound or too! Long as I dont go over 35lbs I will be happy! Hoping for more in 25-30 range but well see! I start water aerobics tomorrow!


----------



## dan-o

I'm up about 5kg which is 11lb ish? Nearly all since my booking appt at 13w! Starting bmi 22. I didn't lose any lbs in 1st tri this time unlike my other two, so it's a bit different. Plus on full pelvic rest instead of running about like normal! 

I gained about 7kg by term with both my boys but lost in the first tri with them both, so my total 'gain' was about 10kg or so (40w and 38w)


----------



## dan-o

Ps. I swear I have gained a lb on each boob!:haha: gone from a deflated 34d to a very full 36f! :shock:


----------



## BeautifulRose

As of my last appt I had only gained 1lb. But I have constant nausea and get sick 1-2 times a day so I'm not surprised. Nice big bump though &#128522;


----------



## Livvy

Holly I am right there with you. I'm eating the same as I did pre-pregnancy or healthier, I exercise consistently at least 3x a week and I had gained around 20 lbs at my 20 week appointment. Oh well! At least I know I'm not being unhealthy.


----------



## Srrme

I gained 4 pounds. My next appointment is next Friday, so we'll see how much I've gained since my last appointment! :lol:


----------



## cdex67

As of my last appointment I had gained 5 pounds. That was 2 weeks ago. According to my scale at home, I haven't gained anything since then.


----------



## Babygirl3289

dan-o said:


> Ps. I swear I have gained a lb on each boob!:haha: gone from a deflated 34d to a very full 36f! :shock:


I feel you! everyone (close friends and family) have said my boobs have gotten HUGE! They did last pregnancy too! Although I did get implants a little over a year ago but they look even bigger.. like scary big! :holly:


----------



## hollyw79

Livvy said:


> Holly I am right there with you. I'm eating the same as I did pre-pregnancy or healthier, I exercise consistently at least 3x a week and I had gained around 20 lbs at my 20 week appointment. Oh well! At least I know I'm not being unhealthy.

I didn't run at all in my last 2 pregnancies and didn't pack on this much weight! It's insane!


----------



## countryblonde

Thanks for sharing everyone and livvy and holly thanks for making me not feel alone!! Lol


----------



## hollyw79

countryblonde said:


> Thanks for sharing everyone and livvy and holly thanks for making me not feel alone!! Lol

I'll trade weight gain with you :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Babygirl3289

I have been craving fruit SOO much! It's crazy! Fruit and ice cream!:wacko:

Anyone else craving anything in particular?


----------



## countryblonde

hollyw79 said:


> countryblonde said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing everyone and livvy and holly thanks for making me not feel alone!! Lol
> 
> I'll trade weight gain with you :rofl: :rofl:Click to expand...

I will probably catch up.to you!! :rofl: at least you are running and stuff. . That'll help after the fact... The only exercise I get is chasing my son


----------



## Jrepp

I know about the boobs. I just got fitted for a bra. I went from a 32 almost A to a 32 full c cup and still growing. I'm hoping to be a DD when the tiny person comes.

I haven't reallu had any cravings to be honest. Occasionally something will sound good but it quickly fades away.


----------



## babyvaughan

My boobs definitely have a part in my weight gain! I'm a 34 F now I'm really scared for when my milk comes in how much bigger! Do any of you get shooting electric shock like feelings from your boob into your nipple?


----------



## Tasha

I was a 34F to start off with, now they are a 34J. They're so heavy, it hurts.

Babyvaughan, I get that too, not all the time but a few times a day. I'm so glad your scan was good.

Congratulations to those who've found out what team they're on and those who've had good scans.

I've finally got a bump :dance:


----------



## Khatif

Yay for the Tasha' bump!

I gained 2 kg (around 4 lbs). I am still 7 lbs less than I was with my DS this time so I am happy about it. With DS I got 28 lbs on and I was huge :)


----------



## RaquelDee

I've gained somewhere between 2.5 and 3kg at almost 20 weeks. It doesn't seem like much to me but my doc hasn't been concerned.

babyvaughan, I've just started having those exact pains. Wasn't sure how to describe them but electric shocks is right. It's a very weird sensation.

Cravings - cheese (so much) and cheesy pizza. And really cold orange juice. Actually, even water is pretty good as long as it's super cold.


----------



## k4th

Babyvaughan - yes I get that shooting sensation. Sometimes it really hurts! I'm still a measly 36C though - I'm sure having huge boobs has it's drawbacks, but I'd love some DD's for just a short while :haha:

Tasha - yay for the bump!!

I'm still not going near the scales - but I reckon I've put on about a stone :(

Afm - 20 week scan this morning :) Bubs is looking good & everything seems to be just fine in there. Bubs was very sulky about being disturbed though & turned his/her back on us :haha: couldn't get a good scan pic but I don't care... Bubs is healthy and that's all I care about right now! & we managed to stay team :yellow: despite last minute temptation :happydance:


----------



## k4th

Babyvaughan - yes I get that shooting sensation. Sometimes it really hurts! I'm still a measly 36C though - I'm sure having huge boobs has it's drawbacks, but I'd love some DD's for just a short while :haha:

Tasha - yay for the bump!!

I'm still not going near the scales - but I reckon I've put on about a stone :(

Afm - 20 week scan this morning :) Bubs is looking good & everything seems to be just fine in there. Bubs was very sulky about being disturbed though & turned his/her back on us :haha: couldn't get a good scan pic but I don't care... Bubs is healthy and that's all I care about right now! & we managed to stay team :yellow: despite last minute temptation :happydance:


----------



## dan-o

Fantastic news k4th!!! <3 naughty baby tho :haha: 

Babygirl, mine actually look like they've had inplants when I take my bra off! Nice and perky again :haha: deffo agree on the scarey big. Can't imagine what size I'll be when my milk comes in :shock:

Tasha yay for the bump! I can also pass for pregnant now once I've eaten. Looks like another mini milestone we can both place a check against! :happydance:


----------



## Tasha

Yay for a wonderful scan K4th x


----------



## Khatif

Yay for wonderful scan K4th! I ma glad that baby is fine and healthy. You are right that is the most important :)


----------



## dan-o

I know I said I'd wait, but these fell in my online basket...

https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/DDF58677-8C4E-4850-B6BF-9E8152629B09.jpg

And these :blush: :haha:

https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/0B64F48F-390B-4254-A7F9-EEEAA637BA5E.jpg


----------



## Tasha

Awwww, adorable dano.


----------



## Tasha

I forgot to say one of our little mantra's in the recurrent loss thread is 'hope is important', I know it's a scary time for you dano but it's true and little things like buying some clothes allows that hope to grow :hugs:

Alternated how are you doing?


----------



## dan-o

So true Tasha <3 xx


----------



## MKHewson

I am feeling wiggles much more frequently the last week or so, so excited. With my daughter i was almost 24 weeks really I had an anterior placenta there was no build up movement, so this is nice.


----------



## babyvaughan

Never minded my boobs they were a 32DDD/34DD forever but being pregnant by 13 weeks they went up! Now they make my back hurt! Any suggestions on supportive nursing bras? I want to avoid as much sagging as possible!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Great news on the scan, k4th!

Dan-o, CUTE!!! It's so hard to resist buying baby stuff, isn't it?

AFM, Ashlyn was super active last night. I was giggling every time she kicked. I love feeling her. :cloud9:

Cravings for me have been key lime pie and cheese. I'm still loving spicy and Mexican foods. My cravings change a lot too, I'll randomly really want something sometimes and then I don't crave it again. Cheese, spicy, and Mexican foods have been pretty consistent throughout the pregnancy though. The key lime pie cravings are fairly new.


----------



## Livvy

So even though I start on my side to sleep I've been waking up on my back. Is that ok?


----------



## Livvy

Welcome Kate!


----------



## cdex67

Welcome Kate!

Livvy, I was told that your body will know when you need to roll and do it automatically. You will harm yourself before you harm baby and your body won't let that happen. So yes, you should be fine.

Dan-o, I love the outfits :)


----------



## cdex67

I wake up on my back all the time too and I was NEVER a back sleeper before I got pregnant.


----------



## dan-o

Hi kate!! Welcome and congrats, will add you to the list shortly! Good luck for tomorrow, hope you get to find out if a boy or girl!! X


----------



## dan-o

It can't be that bad livvy, I had to lie on my back for 40 mins for my scan on weds!


----------



## countryblonde

Welcome kate.

Glad your scan went well k 4th

Livvy I wouldn't worry I just find I get nauseous when I lay on my back too long, your body will let you know if it's not happy! 

Afm- I had my 20 scan today and we are having another boy!! I'm so excited!! I will be keeping my signature team yellow though.. feel special ladies you are the only ones who know! I will put some pictures up later when I get home


----------



## Jrepp

Livvy said:


> So even though I start on my side to sleep I've been waking up on my back. Is that ok?

I'm the same way. I went out and got the Leachco snoogle total body pillow to help keep me on my side. I found that I get really bad chest pains and nauseous when I lay on my back. The pillow has been helping a lot with that. 



countryblonde said:


> Welcome kate.
> 
> Glad your scan went well k 4th
> 
> Livvy I wouldn't worry I just find I get nauseous when I lay on my back too long, your body will let you know if it's not happy!
> 
> Afm- I had my 20 scan today and we are having another boy!! I'm so excited!! I will be keeping my signature team yellow though.. feel special ladies you are the only ones who know! I will put some pictures up later when I get home

Congratulations!! It seems as if team blue has taken the lead again. I cant wait to see your pictures.


----------



## dan-o

Congratulations country blonde!!! How old is your little boy?


----------



## k4th

Congratulations countryblonde!!! Fab news :thumbup:


----------



## babyvaughan

Just got a call from Ob for Ultrasound results they said baby looked great only thing is either one or both of his kidney's are slightly dilated. She said dont worry it usually resolves on its own and we will recheck it at 28 weeks. Anyone experience this with there previous children? I goggled and while plenty experienced it a lot were freaked out by possibly being a soft marker for down syndrome I'm not even going to let me mind take it that far. I have my doc appointment Monday so i'll ask more about it, then following week I see High risk and get a scan so maybe it will be re-evaluated then.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Livvy-I was told by my Dr. that it's ok to sleep on your back unless it makes you uncomfortable (dizzy, etc.), which is why I don't sleep on my back; it makes me dizzy and lightheaded. So you should be fine. Your body will adjust itself if something is wrong.

countryblonde-Congrats!!!


----------



## Babygirl3289

Congrats Country! :) Can't wait to see pictures of your sweet boy! :blue:

Livvy - I find that I wake up on my back a lot also. I was worried too, but yes I think the other ladies are right, your body will know when its time to turn over :) 

19 weeks today! :) and 6 days until we have our 20 week ultrasound! So excited :happydance:


----------



## k4th

Babyvaughan - :hugs: no experience with this but hope your next scan comes back clear :hugs:


----------



## dan-o

Gosh babyv, more worry! :hugs: no experience here either, but hoping it's one of those things that resolves by the next scan xx


----------



## babyvaughan

Gosh I know! I love how they say don't worry, what mother wouldn't worry? I'm just thankful I have an appointment in 3 days so I dont have to wait all that time! Update on my dad, he is being admitted today and his surgery is Tuesday! They have to get his blood levels straightened out but hoping after this he can heal and get ready to be a grandpa :D


----------



## Srrme

babyvaughan said:


> Just got a call from Ob for Ultrasound results they said baby looked great only thing is either one or both of his kidney's are slightly dilated. She said dont worry it usually resolves on its own and we will recheck it at 28 weeks. Anyone experience this with there previous children? I goggled and while plenty experienced it a lot were freaked out by possibly being a soft marker for down syndrome I'm not even going to let me mind take it that far. I have my doc appointment Monday so i'll ask more about it, then following week I see High risk and get a scan so maybe it will be re-evaluated then.

I do not have experience with this DURING pregnancy, but my oldest who was born at 28.6 weeks had a dilated kidney when he was born. They kept an eye on it by ultrasound, and it eventually resolved itself. 

He's a completely healthy 4 year old now. :flower:


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Livvy, I've been sleeping on my back a lot too and I still find it very comfortable. I agree that our bodies will let us know when it's not comfortable or safe anymore.

Countryblonde, congratulations on your baby boy! Don't worry, we won't tell anyone :)

Dano, I love the your little boy outfits. It's so fun buying baby clothes!


----------



## timeforababy

Cute scans! dan-o, jbk and K4th.

As for weight gains, I'm not put any more on from the first trimester so still at 8kilos. Thankfully. I don't want to gain so much I'll look like a whale :(

Boobs...mine haven't grown all that much. I feel they are fuller but I can still fit in the 36DDs.....(they don't need to get any bigger thank you!!)

babyvaughn - hope your next scan is clear.

I got a bit annoyed this morning as my sister texted me to say that she just found out one of her staff had measles! (who GETS measles as an adult in 2015?!?!?!). She was panicking about visiting me for the week. Then we worked out that she had measles when she was younger and my parents didn't get sick from looking after her (which meant they had it when they were younger) so everyone is immunised and ok to visit. But I'm so annoyed that I had to have a panic moment when I might not be able to have my own family visit :(


----------



## countryblonde

Here a pic of my little man.. only real good one.. Most of the ones they gave me are just the creepy skull face shots 

Dano my son is 22 months. So these boys will be just over 2 years apart.. I'm so pumped for ds so have a brother :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







FB_IMG_1425677774362.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Livvy

Awww so cute country!! 

Thanks for all the replies girls, I feel fine on my back so far-- I'll try not to worry about it!


----------



## Khatif

I never understand when someone says " don't worry". How can they expect a pregnant woman or a mother not worry about the child. For me it sounds rather impossible. Being a mother means having constantly something in your life to worry about.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Aww so cute, countryblonde!


----------



## fitmommy83

Is it too late for a newbie to join? I'm due with my daughter on July 26th.

Just found out on the 5th, and my birthday was on the 3rd, so it was a very nice belated birthday gift! Since she's so late in the month, I'm not sure if she's going to hold out until August or not...but hopefully not haha.

I was able to see her in 4D, and its amazing. You can tell she has her dad's nose and lips, but my chin. She's very active too, and loves to kick me whenever I lie down!


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Beautiful scan, countryblonde!

Welcome Fitmommy and congratulations! It's never too late for someone to join. :)


----------



## countryblonde

Thanks everyone! Seems as though this cold of mine has turned into a sinus infection....ugh... hope you are all keeping healthy. Being sick and pregnant sucks


----------



## Bubbles1088

Welcome, fitmommy! Always room for more here. :)


----------



## Lumi

Well I have had an eventful few days! Was in hospital with suspected appendicitis, after being jabbed prodded and scanned(and nil by mouth for 24hrs) they decided it was a torn ligament instead(in the process of moving house and was lifting/carrying things I obviously shouldn't have been).

Thankfully little Dexter Jake was blissfully unaware of my discomfort and remained completely un-effected :)

Hope everyone else is taking it easy, some very cute scan photos on this thread now!


----------



## k4th

Hi fitmommy :hi:

Countryblonde - Urgh! Hope the infection passes quickly :(

Lumi - wow. What a scare! Thank goodness you don't have appendicitis!!! What is the plan for your ligament? Will plenty of rest heal it? Hope it's not too painful :hugs:

I went out with friends last night. Had a lovely evening & got to bed at midnight. Still up at 7am despite staying at my sisters (so no dd, aka "alarm clock" to wake me up). As I'm usually in bed by 9pm, I know today is going to be a long day. Zzzzzz


----------



## Khatif

I am 20 weeks today! Yay, banana baby!


----------



## Tasha

Sooo cute country. I hope you feel better soon.

Welcome fitmommy.

Oh my goodness Lumi :hugs: take it easy hun.

Oh no K4th, I will hope for a nice early bedtime for you :hugs:

Yay Khatif. Sunday is the best day of the week isn't it? I'm 22 weeks today. 20 weeks seems a massive deal.

Afm- baby seems to of settled into a nice pattern but when it didn't kick at the normal time yesterday I freaked out. I've not used my Doppler since I was 14 weeks but used it and I couldn't find the hb. I felt sick. I ended up drinking fizzy drink at 9am :sick: and got some little kicks after ten minutes and found hb. Then after half hour huge kicks. A week today is when my hospital will help, it can't come soon enough x


----------



## dan-o

:jo:Welcome fitmommy! :)

Kate I can't find your post with your due date on, what was it again? Sorry!!
How did your scan go yesterday, did you find out the gender? :flower:

Happy 20w khatif!!

Lumi, be careful hun!! Hope it heals quickly. You don't want to end up with a bleed by overdoing the heavy lifting, I know how tempting it is to get on and do things when preggo.. but seriously.. get everyone else to do it!!! :jo: <3

Tasha I had a scare yesterday as well, regular braxton hicks from about 8.30-midnight. Not nice. Seem ok this morning, feel like I'm constantly on the brink of PTL tho! 
Naughty baby of yours having a nap through all that panic!! Hope the movement pattern returns to normal today, whens your next scan? I would also fast forward my life by a few weeks if I could! :hugs:


----------



## Tasha

Oh goodness Dano, these babies are going to keep us on our toes eh? I know you probably know this but keep hydrated as dehydration can irritate the uterus. I'm all for fast forwarding with you. I've my cervix scan tomorrow and growth scan on Wednesday :)


----------



## dan-o

Thank you. I do drink like a fish, for that reason! Think it's this stupid clot just sat there on top of my cervix, under the amnion.
It blocks the blood in until the pressure builds and I get a flood. It's invading babys space too. It did look a bit smaller on the most recent scan so hopefully its breaking down slowly, then any blood can escape as it bleeds. My lining looks shot to bits as well. 
This definitely, undoubtedly has to be my last pregnancy if I get to take my boy home safely!!!!!


----------



## Tasha

I thought you would know that but didn't want to not say just in case. It's very scary for you. When's your next scan?


----------



## dan-o

3 looooong weeks away! X


----------



## Lumi

k4th said:


> Hi fitmommy :hi:
> 
> Countryblonde - Urgh! Hope the infection passes quickly :(
> 
> Lumi - wow. What a scare! Thank goodness you don't have appendicitis!!! What is the plan for your ligament? Will plenty of rest heal it? Hope it's not too painful :hugs:
> 
> I went out with friends last night. Had a lovely evening & got to bed at midnight. Still up at 7am despite staying at my sisters (so no dd, aka "alarm clock" to wake me up). As I'm usually in bed by 9pm, I know today is going to be a long day. Zzzzzz

Thanks hun :) Just time and lots of rest, strictly no more lifting!


----------



## Lumi

dan-o said:


> :jo:Welcome fitmommy! :)
> 
> Kate I can't find your post with your due date on, what was it again? Sorry!!
> How did your scan go yesterday, did you find out the gender? :flower:
> 
> Happy 20w khatif!!
> 
> Lumi, be careful hun!! Hope it heals quickly. You don't want to end up with a bleed by overdoing the heavy lifting, I know how tempting it is to get on and do things when preggo.. but seriously.. get everyone else to do it!!! :jo: <3
> 
> Tasha I had a scare yesterday as well, regular braxton hicks from about 8.30-midnight. Not nice. Seem ok this morning, feel like I'm constantly on the brink of PTL tho!
> Naughty baby of yours having a nap through all that panic!! Hope the movement pattern returns to normal today, whens your next scan? I would also fast forward my life by a few weeks if I could! :hugs:

Thank you :) Yes have definitely learnt my lesson! I am sitting back for the rest of this dang move, can't wait to be into our new place.


----------



## Keyval

How ladies. Catching up with loads here as I haven't been on in a few days. I had the flu which is something I never got before and it knocked me completely. I've been fighting a temperature for 3 days until last night where I didn't have to take paracetamol for it thank god. Feel alot better but still extremely achey. Didn't realise how bad the flu was hah. Baby I'd doing great through it all and I made sure to drink plenty through all the pain and vomiting . 

I went for my scan yesterday had wanted to cancel but I was told by the Dr that the contagious part of the flu is at the very beginning when you prob don't even know you have it yourself. Getting to see my baby see my baby in 3d was just amazing and my prediction was right that we are having another little princess. I had said before that I kinda felt a little disappointed over that but seeing her yesterday I just instantly fell in love she was gorgeous. Everything looking healthy and measuring 3 days ahead even through all my sickness :) 

https://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/w424/keyval/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-03/IMG-20150307-WA0001.jpg


https://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/w424/keyval/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-03/IMG-20150307-WA0002.jpg

https://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/w424/keyval/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-03/IMG-20150307-WA0003.jpg

https://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/w424/keyval/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-03/IMG_20150307_181248.jpg


----------



## dan-o

Wow what amazing scan pics keyval!! Beautiful girl!! :cloud9:


----------



## dan-o

Does anyone's baby get hiccups when they eat? Mine does often recently, it's too cute :haha:


----------



## Bubbles1088

Yay Keyval congrats on another girl! Precious pictures...I love the one of her hand! <3

AFM baby was quieter yesterday than normal. Still some kicks, especially at lunch time (one of her most active times), but not as many at night as she usually does. It's normal to have quieter days around this time, right? I'm sure a lot of it depends on baby's position too and I do have an anterior placenta...


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Keyval, congratulations on your beautiful little girl. Those are some of the best scan pics I've seen - you can see her face very clearly. She is so precious!


----------



## Tasha

Beautiful Keyval <3

That's too cute Dano. I've notice hiccups a few times now but no pattern to them.

Bubbles, you saw my scare and we are almost identical gestations, so very normal especially as Ash maybe kicking into your placenta x


----------



## dan-o

Bubbles I think it depends on where baby is hanging out, they have a lot of room at the mo. Some days I feel what seems like every move, other times just the bigger kicks and my placentas at the back!! If I dopple I can hear movements I'm not feeling as well!


----------



## fitmommy83

20 weeks today! Hooray! We are super excited. Daddy and I have been talking about names-Quincy is a major contender (we both like it because it is unique, and it's also a town in WI, where my boyfriend is originally from.)

Looking over my Dr. visits, I see I have a visit with the OB-GYN on the 26th of March, a visit with the midwife on 22nd of April and another OB-GYN visit on 7th of May. After that I'm sure they will book me more appts (my clinic is weird and books appts super far in advance, several at a time).

Khatif, congrats on your 20 weeks today as well! Halfway there right?!

Tasha, yay for being 22! Isn't it nice how Sunday (well, at least here in the US for me) marks the new weeks? Makes it easier for me.

So this is rather weird, but at the anatomy scan we had last week, they marked me at 20 weeks 3 days (5th of March) even though TODAY is week 20 for me. Every time I go and see my regular midwife, her dates always match my dates. Just not at the hospital! Weird, isn't it?


----------



## dan-o

Happy 20w hun! My scan put me a week ahead, but they kept my date as it was, same as you. Just means baby is growing really well! <3

One thing I have noticed tho, my midwife always puts me one day behind when she uses her wheel calendar thing, odd!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Tasha, yes I did see your scare (glad all is well btw), and you're right. Gahhh us mamas (and mamas to be) and our worries!

Dan-o, thank you, that helps me feel better. :) Also, my Dr. put me back a day with her wheel thingy too! I thought that was weird. I had to double check myself, but according to LMP, I'm due the 14th even though she says otherwise...so weird. :wacko:


----------



## Jrepp

I'm sorry to those of you who had scares this week.

They always mark me a day ahead when I go in and it annoys the crap out of me. I'm like my weeks roll over on Tuesdays, I see you on Thursdays......that puts me at week plus 2!! Oh well.

AFM: last night I had a bit of an emotional episode. I was laying in bed with my hands on my belly and tiny tot was just moving so much. S/he was making a figure 8 pattern and trailing a hand (or foot) across my belly. I started to cry (happy tears) because I've been so worried this whole pregnancy, and here my little one is playing around in my uterus. It was so much different than the usual pokes and jabs I get. Then I got to thinking about how I haven't really cried at all this pregnancy. I haven't cried at any of the ultrasounds, I havent cried when I heard the heartbeat for the first time, and I didn't cry when we found out what we were having. I thought I would be a lot more emotional through this.


----------



## timeforababy

I have a quick question for previous mummies. I think I can sense an awake/asleep pattern of baby.

Does this continue when they are born? (Because if it does, I'm good!)


----------



## Baby_Dreams

It did to some degree with my duaghter. This baby is a night owl haha x


----------



## Jrepp

That's a great question Timeforbaby! If they continue on, my baby is going to be asleep all day and awake all night.....at least thats how it is right now.


----------



## Tasha

I've had three come home and with two it did, one it didn't. This baby wakes aroun 7.30am and then every four hours from then x


----------



## dan-o

Mine has a lie in every morning! That won't work so well come term time in September :haha:


----------



## Tasha

7.30 is perfect for us as I wake at 7 :)


----------



## Keyval

Oh god I hope not haha my baby is kicking 24/7 and sometimes feels like its trying to make an escape through my belly button. My daughter was active enough too but she did sleep for about the first 3 months of her life hah we were blessed with a very lazy baby :)


----------



## MKHewson

20 weeks today, gender scan on Wednesday. And my hubby and i got to feel little kicks last night on the outside. He was so excited.


----------



## fitmommy83

So I'm kinda annoyed because my mom came to visit today. I showed her the scans, and she said it was still possible her granddaughter could be a boy....even though the tech was sure she was a girl! UGH! Just annoyed that my mom wouldn't listen.

She's going on when she had her scan for me in 1983, and they were told I was a boy. I told her scans have come a LONG way since 32 years ago but she was like "we will see".

UGH.


----------



## Keyval

fitmommy83 said:


> So I'm kinda annoyed because my mom came to visit today. I showed her the scans, and she said it was still possible her granddaughter could be a boy....even though the tech was sure she was a girl! UGH! Just annoyed that my mom wouldn't listen.
> 
> She's going on when she had her scan for me in 1983, and they were told I was a boy. I told her scans have come a LONG way since 32 years ago but she was like "we will see".
> 
> UGH.

Wow I didn't even know they gave scans in 1983 ha. My mother got no scan with me or my brother and sister. Just internals every hospital appointment. I'd definitely go with the tech


----------



## fitmommy83

Haha they did, my ex-husbands mother had one in 1982 when he was born and I saw it when we were married-very primitive looking!

I agree, we are going with the tech!


----------



## RaquelDee

20 weeks today for me as well! Love checking off that 50% milestone.


----------



## lucy1

Does anyone have any experience with SPD?

I've been having niggling pain across/behind my pubic bone for weeks now which comes up when I move basically and it's getting worse now. Rolling over in bed brings a tear to my eye and now it seems to be there when I walk. It feels like if I did any of those things with any pressure...something would break/my pelvis would shatter!

At first I just thought it was normal growing pains and I haven't even mentioned it to my consultant or midwife but it's constant now and after googling the only thing that comes up is SPD. I'm worried because everywhere says early diagnosis and physio can make it go away and I've just been plodding on for weeks so I'm suffering quite badly now.

The pain doesn't radiate anywhere else...does this sound like SPD?


----------



## k4th

Tasha - :hugs: glad the scare is over. Must have been horrible for you! 

Dan-o - same to you hun - glad those bh's have stopped :hugs:

Fitmommy - lol. Yes I'd stick with the tech's opinion!! Ignore your mums comments, I'm sure she somehow means well, but if it's irritating you then take the high road & you'll be proved right in the end. 

Lucy - sounds like it could possivy be spd. I've just been referred for physio for similar pain. I also have groin pain on my left hand side. My midwife told me to keep my knees together when rolling over or sitting up/down. Give that a try & talk to your midwife :flower:


----------



## LIB

So excited! Anatomy scan this afternoon, hopefully we get to find out if baby is a boy/girl :D :happydance:


----------



## BeautifulRose

I got my glucose test today.. Oh fun. 

Good luck LIB !!


----------



## Keyval

Has anyone else's bump got smaller from being sick? Had flu for 3 days and bumps looks definately smaller. Had no appetite and was very vomiting. Baby is still moving great though . Does that sound normal to you?


----------



## Bubbles1088

To everyone hitting 20 weeks, congrats!! 

To everyone with scans today, good luck! Can't wait to see what you're having! :D


----------



## fluffet521

Hi, ladies! :hi: It's be a while since I've been on, but I just wanted to let everyone know I'm Team Blue! :blue: dan-o, would you mind updating me? I'm due July 17th, if that makes it easier for you to find me. :blush:

I hope everyone has been doing well! :hugs:


----------



## Medzi

Congrats fluffet!

Good luck Lib!


----------



## babyvaughan

Off to my OB appt meet doc for first time! Hoping she's a good fit, I have so many questions! Hope everyone had a good weekend, I was very draggy tired all weekend but managed to have a good one!


----------



## Jrepp

lucy1 said:


> Does anyone have any experience with SPD?
> 
> I've been having niggling pain across/behind my pubic bone for weeks now which comes up when I move basically and it's getting worse now. Rolling over in bed brings a tear to my eye and now it seems to be there when I walk. It feels like if I did any of those things with any pressure...something would break/my pelvis would shatter!
> 
> At first I just thought it was normal growing pains and I haven't even mentioned it to my consultant or midwife but it's constant now and after googling the only thing that comes up is SPD. I'm worried because everywhere says early diagnosis and physio can make it go away and I've just been plodding on for weeks so I'm suffering quite badly now.
> 
> The pain doesn't radiate anywhere else...does this sound like SPD?

I was diagnosed with spd and it sounds similar to what I have, although my pain radiates down into my groin and thighs in the front. I would suggest talking to your doc about it. Mine suggested a sacroiliac belt (serola belt on Amazon) to help with my pain after nothing else was working.

Good luck to everyone getting scans or going to the doc today. Just 3 more days until my scan, and 5 until I can reveal it to my parents/online community!!


----------



## fitmommy83

Good luck LIB and everyone with scans today! Let us know what team you are on!!

How are the rest of you ladies doing? I have work and cleaning to take care of today. I'd show pictures of my apartment, but its a MESS. I need to follow the emergency cleaning plan on UFYH because so much needs to be put away/cleaned. Lots of :laundry::dishes::hangwashing:!

Anyone get around to doing a baby registry yet? I think that may be something we do this week, not sure...


----------



## sammynashley

Hi ladies :flower: 

Haven't been on for a while had a seriously bad week last week with hormones so stepped back from pretty much everything..I felt like the she devil :( I had my midwife appointment last week she agreed baby seemed on the smaller side but my bump was measuring 25 weeks when I was only 22+1 which she said she'd keep an eye on. Worries me a little. She wasn't very willing on sending me for another scan either so have another 11weeks til my next scan unless anything changes.

How are you ladies doing?? (I've been lazy and not read back-there is so much!)


----------



## Tasha

Lib hope it went hun.

Rose, yuck I hate GTT as lucozade is vile.

Keyval, I've had that happen in previous pregnancies, it's quite normal.

Congratulations fluffet.

I hope your Ob is nice babyvaughan and they answer all your questions.

Jrepp, exciting. Not long.

Fit, it's hard to get motivated isn't it? 

Sammy :hugs: it's blimming hard isn't it?

I've had no kicks today, I had my cervix scan and baby didn't move in it either. Stressed beyond belief. Cervix is good though. Growth scan on Wednesday.


----------



## Khatif

I have my anatomy scan tomorrow. I hope everything will be fine. The baby is active, I can feel her every day several times. 

I hope your appointment went well Babyvaughan and she will be one you can trust.
I had a meeting with my psychologist today to see how I am doing. It went well and I feel good without the medication. 

How did it go Lib?

Sammy, can it be from Your water?

Welcome to the new Mamas.

I always have the feeling that I don't give enough attention to someone in the group but we have so many ladies :).


----------



## Jrepp

fitmommy83 said:


> Good luck LIB and everyone with scans today! Let us know what team you are on!!
> 
> How are the rest of you ladies doing? I have work and cleaning to take care of today. I'd show pictures of my apartment, but its a MESS. I need to follow the emergency cleaning plan on UFYH because so much needs to be put away/cleaned. Lots of :laundry::dishes::hangwashing:!
> 
> Anyone get around to doing a baby registry yet? I think that may be something we do this week, not sure...

Ive been cleaning like a mad woman! I finally got the laundry finished. It was horrible. I basically didn't do any laundry the first 17 weeks of my pregnancy and we were OUT of clothes. It doesn't help that our washer only holds the laundry from one day so it was a huge task. But, I got it all washed, dryed and put away. Hubby is on the dishes since I can't stand the smell of all the food in the kitchen lol. 

We did do a baby registry since my shower is 3 weeks away. Im still thinking that I've missed something though. Either way here are links to my registries if you need some ideas.


Babies R Us - https://www.toysrus.com/registry/link/index.jsp?overrideStore=TRUS&registryNumber=55424224

Target - https://www.target.com/gift-registry/giftgiver?registryId=43DIKZr8bC3kqxebOukRBA&registryType=BABY



Tasha said:


> Lib hope it went hun.
> 
> Rose, yuck I hate GTT as lucozade is vile.
> 
> Keyval, I've had that happen in previous pregnancies, it's quite normal.
> 
> Congratulations fluffet.
> 
> I hope your Ob is nice babyvaughan and they answer all your questions.
> 
> Jrepp, exciting. Not long.
> 
> Fit, it's hard to get motivated isn't it?
> 
> Sammy :hugs: it's blimming hard isn't it?
> 
> I've had no kicks today, I had my cervix scan and baby didn't move in it either. Stressed beyond belief. Cervix is good though. Growth scan on Wednesday.

That would make me so nervous and stressed out. Have you felt much movement before that though? I'm hoping that your scan Wednesday brings some much needed relief.



Khatif said:


> I have my anatomy scan tomorrow. I hope everything will be fine. The baby is active, I can feel her every day several times.
> 
> I hope your appointment went well Babyvaughan and she will be one you can trust.
> I had a meeting with my psychologist today to see how I am doing. It went well and I feel good without the medication.
> 
> How did it go Lib?
> 
> Sammy, can it be from Your water?
> 
> Welcome to the new Mamas.
> 
> I always have the feeling that I don't give enough attention to someone in the group but we have so many ladies :).

Have fun at your scan tomorrow. Do you feel like some of the excitement has been taken away by already knowing what you are having? My hubby told me last night since we know what team we are on, the scan has lost some of its appeal.


----------



## hollyw79

Team yellow question! I have my anatomy scan tomorrow and I'm determined not to find out to sex. For those who haven't.. How did you avoid finding out? Did they have you look away at certain parts?? When I had my 12 week NT scan.. My eyes would not stop wandering to the "goods" area and trying to see if I could figure it out! :dohh: don't ask me WHY when I don't want to find out! I just couldn't help myself! So I was curious how everyone else handled it or any tips to keep myself team yellow?!?


----------



## dan-o

Tasha that must be so worrying :hugs: any change? I bet it's baby's position. Did they measure baby to give you reassurance today as well, or is that only on the growth scans? Xxx

Sammy :hugs: on the hormone front! I have my moments, especially when I get pain in my belly! :grr: I'm also measuring 'significantly larger than dates' on the fundal height, whatever that is supposed to mean! xx


----------



## Medzi

hollyw79 said:


> Team yellow question! I have my anatomy scan tomorrow and I'm determined not to find out to sex. For those who haven't.. How did you avoid finding out? Did they have you look away at certain parts?? When I had my 12 week NT scan.. My eyes would not stop wandering to the "goods" area and trying to see if I could figure it out! :dohh: don't ask me WHY when I don't want to find out! I just couldn't help myself! So I was curious how everyone else handled it or any tips to keep myself team yellow?!?

I go in and say right away that I don't want to know! They have told me to close my eyes before but I don't think they look very hard in that area if you don't want to know :) Honestly I still look, I can't help it! But I've never been able to tell.


----------



## babytots

Dan-o such a cute photo of your little man. I really hope the bleeds cause no more problems for you and you can reach the 37 week mark. Love the clothes you have bought. Hayden has a drawer full already some are from Harley and others are what I have bought. 

Babyv really pleased to hear all is well with babies heart. Sorry to hear about the dilated kidneys hopefully it is something that will resolve itself.

JBK congrats on your boy he's gorgeous!! 

Countryblonde I've gained about 4lbs so far though I have been suffering from morning sickness and living off fruit for the last 20 weeks. Now its going I can see me gaining weight fast as I will eat anything in sight lol. congrats on your little boy :)

Babygirl I've craved allsorts since getting pregnant but the cravings don't last long. At the moment I crave fruit and also steak could eat it everynight lol.

Tasha yay for the bump. Hope baby has moved for you since posting. Its such a worry isn't it when they go quiet. It could just be that baby has moved position and directing kicks into your organs. 

K4th so pleased your scan went well sounds like baby is a tinker already :)

Welcome fitmummy and congratulations on your girl. I love your avator pic its sooo cute! 

Lumi sending you hugs hope the ligament heals quickly for you hun. 

Keyval gorgeous pics hun congrats on your girl. 

Lucy sounds like it is spd to me big hugs hun. 

LIB hope your scan went well.

Beautifulrose hope the glucose test went well. 

Yay for all those who have reached the halfway point. 

AFM 20 weeks today and my anatomy scan is tomorrow. Can't wait to see Hayden again although feeling very nervous worrying if he is healthy and doesn't help that I have to go on my own as hubby has to stay at home to watch the boys and get the girls from their after school clubs. But hopefully all will be fine. 

I finally picked out the bedding I want for him and managed to find the bumper and coverlet on ebay (they are like gold dust to find second hand) and I won it. Saved myself a pretty penny in the process which means I can now buy the little matching extras. 

Got some bump pics on my camera at last my 2yr old helped he was so funny bless him had to stand on some books yellow pages style just to be at height with my bump. Then when we had finished he took it upon himself to take photos of me and some selfies of him. At this rate he's going to do me out of a job lol. Will try and get round to adding some tomorrow. 

Has anyones nestingt instinct kicked in yet? Mine is on full throttle even though my head is telling me to slow down I just can't. Got my girls room decorated and with the help of DH we layed the new carpet and put up their new beds. Now cracking on with ours/babies room and then got the kitchen to re-paint in purple ready for when our new appliances get delivered. I've even gone as far as writing a to-do list of everything else that needs doing around the house with the aim to have it all done before Hayden's arrival. I would get my DH to do it all but he's useless at diy, painting or wallpapering. I find it helps pass the time too. x


----------



## Jrepp

Babytots - great find on the crib stuff on ebay! I wouldn't say I'm nesting yet, but certainly been trying to clean and organize and declutter in preparation. If this is nesting, I will be a maniac when I am further along


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Holly, I told the technician I didn't want to know the gender and he still slipped and told me anyway. In hindsight I think I may have asked too many questions about the baby, which caused him to slip and refer to the baby as "he" when he was answering my questions, so my advice would be to save the questions for your doctor and try not to talk too much to the technician. :)


----------



## LIB

Hey everyone, 
The scan went well and generally baby is really healthy. They think one side of the heart is larger than the other, but they could not get a good view of it. So I have to go for a scan with a consultant on Thursday afternoon.

It's not what we wanted to hear but we were prepared for something like this as my OH has Dilated Cardiomyopathy and we are not sure if it is genetic or not. Hopefully we will have more information on Thursday.

Baby was gorgeous and moving a lot this time :) very excited to announce that we are on Team :blue:!!


----------



## babyvaughan

So even though my echo came back good on Dr office Doppler they still hear the extra beat every 4 or so beats. She said since my echo came back good its nothing to worry about. With his kidneys she said it was mild and that next weeks recheck will tell more but very unlikely to a kidney problem! My next week appointment will determine which hospital I can deliver at and how many weeks they will take him out! I have bunch of appointments I will list later for you, dan-o


----------



## KelBez

Booked my C-section, July 14th and it's a BOY!


----------



## sammynashley

Tasha- hope baby wiggles for you soon :hugs: 

Khatif- at my last scan they didn't mention anything about excess water but I guess it could be...not sure.

Dan-o - glad I'm not the only one going through hormonal angry stages, I've been really taking it out on hubby a bit too much :( luckily he's been pretty understanding. Did the midwife seem concerned you were measuring bigger on the fundal measurement ? 

Congrats Lib & kelbez!

Babyvaughan- glad everything seems ok with baby, and they're looking after you.


----------



## madtowngirl

*Tentatively walks into thread*

Hi ladies, may I join you? I have been hesitating to join because the last time I joined one of these threads, I lost my bean. But I am 21w4d now, due 16 July, so I feel like it's now or never!

I had my anatomy scan last Friday, and we found out it's a girl! We are very excited. She's measuring a little behind though, by 4 days. The tech didn't seem concerned, but of course it freaked me out, given my history. Did anyone else measure a bit behind?


----------



## Jrepp

Welcome and congrats!!

If you want to see a helarious ultrasound check out this video someone sent me on facebook. 

https://youtu.be/ohdFabVK388


----------



## babyvaughan

My fundal measurement was ahead today I'm 214d and I measured 24 wks! She was not concerned more so happy!


----------



## babyvaughan

madtowngirl said:


> *Tentatively walks into thread*
> 
> Hi ladies, may I join you? I have been hesitating to join because the last time I joined one of these threads, I lost my bean. But I am 21w4d now, due 16 July, so I feel like it's now or never!
> 
> I had my anatomy scan last Friday, and we found out it's a girl! We are very excited. She's measuring a little behind though, by 4 days. The tech didn't seem concerned, but of course it freaked me out, given my history. Did anyone else measure a bit behind?

Due date buddies :) I wouldn't worry being just a few days behind. I measured behind before on scan but since he has been few days ahead! Welcome to our group lots of us have complicated history's or current pregnancies but were here for each other which is so nice to have!


----------



## Srrme

madtowngirl said:


> *Tentatively walks into thread*
> 
> Hi ladies, may I join you? I have been hesitating to join because the last time I joined one of these threads, I lost my bean. But I am 21w4d now, due 16 July, so I feel like it's now or never!
> 
> I had my anatomy scan last Friday, and we found out it's a girl! We are very excited. She's measuring a little behind though, by 4 days. The tech didn't seem concerned, but of course it freaked me out, given my history. Did anyone else measure a bit behind?

Welcome!

My little girl is measuring 6 days behind. I just have small babies though. :) :hugs:


----------



## Tasha

Khatif good luck today.

Jrepp, thank you. Yeah I've been feeling movements every four hours for a couple, maybe three weeks now.

Holly be very clear when you go in that you don't want to know, then they will tell you to look away etc when needed. 

Dano, thank you. Only at the growth scan. There's no change. I'm trying to remain calm but it's hard.

Baby tots, I'm so glad that you got Hayden's bedding. Good luck at your scan today.

Lib I'm glad baby is healthy and hope the heart is nothing to worry about :H&M GS:

Babyvaughan so glad things are looking good for you,

Kel congratulations on the boy. Wow to having the date already, that must be exciting.

Welcome midtown. I'm sorry for your previous loss. I've read a lot about small babies (three of mine have had IUGR) and four days behind is totally normal and within the right rang :hugs:


----------



## dan-o

Tasha glad you posted, been worrying about you worrying! :hugs: 
I'm still absolutely certain things will be ok, I've always had that feeling this time. 
Have you tried doppling to hear movements you can't feel? Tomorrow can't come quick enough, I bet baby's right on track and doing great, where is your placenta this time? I absolutely hate this part of pregnancy, it's terrifying, I would fast forwrd to 3rd tri in a heartbeat!!!


----------



## dan-o

madtowngirl said:


> *Tentatively walks into thread*
> 
> Hi ladies, may I join you? I have been hesitating to join because the last time I joined one of these threads, I lost my bean. But I am 21w4d now, due 16 July, so I feel like it's now or never!
> 
> I had my anatomy scan last Friday, and we found out it's a girl! We are very excited. She's measuring a little behind though, by 4 days. The tech didn't seem concerned, but of course it freaked me out, given my history. Did anyone else measure a bit behind?

Hey hun!! Welcome aboard :) were you in March mallows before? I recognise your name! Xx


----------



## dan-o

Lib glad all was well, sorry about the heart worry but great news it doesn't look like anything much and really good you are well informed on that kind of thing. 

Babyv, so glad the kidney issue seems to be nothing to worry about. 

Kel bel fab news!! And a date already, wow! Congrats on team :blue: 

Good luck for your 20w scans today babytots and khatif :)

Will read through and update everything properly later on ladies, let me know all your appts and scans coming up, won't get a chance to fire up the laptop until kiddos are in bed later tho, another busy day! Xx

Also kate, I still can't find your recent post with your due date on, driving myself bonkers here, I've searched right back. Think im losing my marbles lol!! Sorry for not adding you yet <3


----------



## Bubbles1088

Welcome, midtown! :wave:


----------



## BeautifulRose

Ignore my bathroom background lol but 23 almost 24 weeks bump
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Khatif

I am back from the midwife. Everything looks good. She is a healthy little girl. Her weight is around 340 gram (0,74 lbs) now. We saw all her parts and everything was fine and measured well.
However my placenta lies very low so I have to go back for one more scan at the 32 weeks in order to see if it moved away from the exit :)
 



Attached Files:







Kathryn20.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Khatif...I'm going back Monday for the same thing. Silly placenta. Congrats on the healthy scan otherwise! 

Beautifulrose....cute! public bathrooms have the best mirrors! !


----------



## Bubbles1088

Khatif, glad baby is healthy! Hopefully that placenta will move. I think it does in most cases.

Here's my 22 week bump! Sorry for the poor photo quality and the wet hair!
 



Attached Files:







photo (16).jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## hollyw79

aww what a cute picture Khatif!


----------



## hollyw79

BeautifulRose and Bubbles... love the bump action!!!! sooooo cute!


----------



## Babygirl3289

It's been a few days since I have been on! I have had a busy schedule! I drove to a place for work that was 2 1/2 hours a way one way so I worked a 9 hour shift and no lunch brake (Don't worry I did eat :) ) 

Congrats on all of you who had scans! Such beautiful pictures of the babies! <3

Tasha- I sometimes don't feel the baby move for a while and I start to panic too and then of course baby moves again :) 

Welcome fitmommy and Kate!:hi:

2 more days until we find out the gender! beyond excited :cloud9:

So people keep telling me my bump isn't very big for how far a long I am :( My last appointment my doctor said the fundal height was normal and growing just fine. Praying everything is ok.. I didn't show much until almost 6 months with my DD. So hopefully its just because I am tall and have broad hips with lots of room for baby to grow :/ I feel my bump is growing! I cant fit into my pants anymore so that's a good sign ;)


----------



## hollyw79

SO- yesterday I asked about making sure I stay team yellow.. and here was my experience at my anatomy scan today.. what would YOU think?! 

We DID say right off the bat we didn't want to find out the sex. Lady was great- had us look away when she was in that area- but she DID have one slight slip that both dh and I DID catch. We don't know if it was intentional or what- but not long after she had looked at the gender- she said "_he_" won't cooperate. Neither one of us are entirely sure she said that- but we both thought we heard it -so that sorta makes me feel like we DID hear her correctly. I also don't know if she said it out of habit or because baby IS a he. Dh and I are a bit disappointed that there was even a hint of an idea and that it may very well be a boy. I'm 100% happy no matter what the sex is- truly no preference as I already have 2 boys and a girl- but bc this is my last baby- reallllllllllllllllllllllly wanted it to be a *TOTAL* surprise. 

Again, who knows if she meant "he" or if we heard right or what- but that part sorta sucked. I've called this baby he and she at various points so I just don't know. 

would you think boy if your tech did that?!
 



Attached Files:







3.10.15.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 12









3.10.15.1.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Khatif

She may have the habit to call baby "he". From your scan I cannot really see if it is a girl or a boy. Lots of websites speaks about babies as she or he. 
I am sorry that you feel disappointed and therefore you had not a good experience today. Even if you let it go, it will stuck somewhere in the back of your brain what sucks.


----------



## Srrme

Every tech I've ever seen called the baby he or she even without knowing what the gender was. :)


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Aww, Holly, that's what happened to me. Darn technicians! In my case, it wasn't so much that the technician slipped and said "he," it was more of how flustered he was and tried to back pedal after saying "he" that made me think he slipped and accidently said the gender. If your technician didn't acknowledge what she said then I probably wouldn't take it as a slip. Hopefully she always refers to the babies as "he." :)


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

I feel "he" is a generic term. Before I knew, I said he....baby sounded impersonal. I'm voting for he as generic.


----------



## LIB

Quick scan pic of our little boy


and my first bump pic!


----------



## Babygirl3289

LIB - Super cute pic!! I love he is sucking his thumb! Cute bump also


----------



## babyvaughan

Beautiful bump pics ladies! 

I have been eating so much junk I feel so bad and I gained another 
3lbs in a week and half :/ I went to the veggie store today as I'm determined 
to cut back on the junk and eat right! So much on my mind today thinking about
baby, I just can't wait for these 7 days to hurry on by so I can have my next scan and update. If its improved I think I will bawl my eyes out of happiness! Way to much stress these past 2-3 weeks! Dad is in surgery now, hoping everything goes smooth and his recovery is the best it can be! 

Babygirl, I'm excited for you to find out! :)

I can't believe how far we all have come and how much all our bumps have popped out!


----------



## Babygirl3289

Thank you Babyv - Prayers your dad has a safe surgery and quick recovery!:flower::hugs:


----------



## poppy

Hi girls!

I'm Poppy (aka Paula) and I'd thought I'd join you. I'm due baby number three on July the 19th. I've already got two boys aged six and four. 

I've been on Baby and Bump since 2007 when I was ttc my first son. It's nice to meet a new bunch of mum's to share this journey with.

xxx


----------



## dan-o

Hi poppy!!! Good to have you on board hun!! Are you staying team yellow? :flower:


----------



## poppy

Hey Dan-o! Definitely staying team yellow (did with both my boys). The NHS in Aberdeen have a policy where they won't tell you, even if you ask. Also I love having my husband tell me at the birth. 

I am happy either way though; a little girl would be nice and a change but being a mum of three boys would be great as well, lots of fun! I'm used to bringing up boys now as well. I do get annoyed when people say, 'oh you'll be hoping for a girl then?' or worse, 'fingers crossed for a girl.' I genuinely don't mind, I just want a healthy and happy baby. 

How are you doing?


----------



## madtowngirl

dan-o said:


> madtowngirl said:
> 
> 
> *Tentatively walks into thread*
> 
> Hi ladies, may I join you? I have been hesitating to join because the last time I joined one of these threads, I lost my bean. But I am 21w4d now, due 16 July, so I feel like it's now or never!
> 
> I had my anatomy scan last Friday, and we found out it's a girl! We are very excited. She's measuring a little behind though, by 4 days. The tech didn't seem concerned, but of course it freaked me out, given my history. Did anyone else measure a bit behind?
> 
> Hey hun!! Welcome aboard :) were you in March mallows before? I recognise your name! XxClick to expand...

Indeed, I was in March mallows before.

Thanks for the warm welcomes, everyone!

Baby is more active than usual today - perhaps because I had a stressful day at work, she's trying to get me to calm down!


----------



## babyvaughan

Okay Dan-o here some appointments for me:

April 6th Glucose test/OB appt
April 20th OB appt
May 5th OB appt
May 22nd OB appt


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Adorable pics LIB! So cute that baby is sucking his thumb.

Welcome Madtowngirl & Poppy!:hi:


----------



## Jrepp

I can't believe I have made it to the halfway mark! Less than 33 hours until our anatomy scan and then the countdown to Saturday afternoon for the big reveal to our parents before I can FINALLY let the cat out of the bag here. I'm probably going to update from the bathroom at the restaurant so that I can finally reveal it. Anywho, here is my 20 week belly. I'm trying to create a master tally of how many people think girl and how many think boy for our gender reveal party.

*Do you think this wee one is a girl or a boy?*


----------



## poppy

Cute bump Jrepp - I say boy!


----------



## sammynashley

Morning ladies!

Welcome madtowngirl & poppy!

Tasha- I hope your scan goes well today.

Lovely scan pics Khatif & LIB :)

And loving the bump pics ladies, a little jealous, mine unfortunately still looks like fat :( maybe in the next few weeks I may pop a bit more.

Afm- I spent yesterday morning in hospital I had a bleed and really nasty period and back pains, doctor wasn't very helpfull and I felt because there wasn't anything they could do at this stage they treated me as an issue rather than try and help me.

I did find out there is an ectropian on my cervix so that's where the bleeding has probably come from which is comforting as in a way it's not much to worry about, and also could possibly have a kidney infection as I have +1 of something in my wee sample so have to ring the hospital back tomorrow for the results.


----------



## BeautifulRose

Jrepp I say girl &#128151; 

Sammynashley glad that the bleed is nothing serious. Sorry they didn't treat you well at the hospital, I hate when they act like your bothering them especially when they bill your insurance like a million dollars. &#128545;


----------



## Bubbles1088

Love the bump, Jrepp! Happy halfway! Can't wait to find out the gender!!!


----------



## Keyval

My tech told us we were having a girl but the whole through rest of scan she called baby a he . I wouldn't read into it so much.


----------



## Keyval

Hi ladies. I worked a 9-6 shift yesterday with no chair to sit on. I came home from work in an awful state. And today aswell I cant do a thing but lie on the couch. My pelvic area is in so much pain. Is this normal ? Gonna ask for a chairs or else reduced hours if they won't provide one . Baby is moving fine but to be honest her movements last night were quiet painful :(


----------



## hollyw79

Keyval said:


> Hi ladies. I worked a 9-6 shift yesterday with no chair to sit on. I came home from work in an awful state. And today aswell I cant do a thing but lie on the couch. My pelvic area is in so much pain. Is this normal ? Gonna ask for a chairs or else reduced hours if they won't provide one . Baby is moving fine but to be honest her movements last night were quiet painful :(

that's a LONG time to be standing when preggo. Maybe take some tylenol and try to take it easy? It's not surprising that you're hurting :( I'm sorry my dear!


----------



## hollyw79

Is your bump uncomfortable? Like as your bump grows is it almost uncomfy/painful with the stretching? 

This is my 4th baby and I know it felt that way at the end w/ my previous pregnancy - but it feels awfully early to be so uncomfortable in my own body. I feel like my bump just exploded literally out of nowhere and I feel miserable :nope:


----------



## MKHewson

Gender scan day for me. ...3 hours to go


----------



## Srrme

MKHewson said:


> Gender scan day for me. ...3 hours to go

How exciting! :happydance:


----------



## Rach87

Last night baby lady gave my hubby and I quite the show. We were watching her do acrobatics for about 20 minutes! It was so awesome :cloud9: afterwards i asked him what he thought seeing his baby girl grow big and strong? He replied "ahh! Stay in there! I still have to paint!" :rofl: also when I ask him if hes getting used to my baby belly he says "how can I get used to it...it keeps getting bigger every day!" LOL this guys too much. 

Had my regular OB checkup yesterday, dr gave me some reassurance about my placenta previa. It is completely covering my cervix, but only goes past 1.6 cm. And said 97% move by delivery time. Feel so much better about it. Still on complete pelvic rest and limited lifting/excercise, but at least I still have a chance at a vaginal delivery! 

Even better.....Registry is all done, baby shower from friends is booked, and baby has quite the wardrobe already. This is exciting. I want my baby!!

Cute bumps ladies, hope all the scans go well and welcome to the new mamas


----------



## heaveneats

hello ladies, i'm coming back in, feeling a lot better, went to the funeral yesterday, very emotional but i'm so happy he had some wonderful people around his last few weeks and had quite honestly just an amazing life, my friend is also doing better she really has been trying to look at the positives about her Dad and that he really accomplished everything he wanted to in his life.

For me DD had been so sick with the flu then a bad cold the past week, i was trying to disinfect and clean like crazy but its just about impossible not to catch something from them because they just want to cuddle, so now i'm sick, had a minor flu but really bad cold now can't really talk and my nose is a faucet yuck, baby moves every time i cough, i probably wake him up every-time i do. oh my goodness can things get easier yet!


----------



## babyvaughan

My moms back in town from being with my dad, I drove over and cooked her breakfast. I got a call from my counselor saying he was being transferred. I have become so close to him and he helps me so much I couldn't hold back the tears when talking to him. My mom was talking to me after I got off phone and then she started crying because she felt bad I was crying and everything that's been going on which then made me want to cry again haha! We are better now but its so nice having her around she reminds me baby will be born healthy and to enjoy my pregnancy not be worried! Moms are awesome :) so excited to be one!


----------



## Livvy

Today my brother in law introduced me to someone and said, "and she's pregnant, not fat." Haha thanks :shy:


----------



## timeforababy

hi everyone! Not been on for a while. Mum is here visiting and went to my midwife this morning. My blood pressure was too high and I was sent immediately to the consultant at the hospital. I was there for 3.5 hours :( and have to go back on Friday. Got given beta blockers to reduce the blood pressure. 

This and the swelling on my fingers mean I'm going to be monitored super closely. My low risk pregnancy is now turning high risk very quickly. I'm really happy that I'm being looked after by my unit especially considering some of the bad experiences some of the women on here have had. 

I'm just upset this is happening one week before viability and I really want this baby so badly. And being upset makes this worse.

And now my parents are here and they are worried, making me stressed even more. Sigh.

Sorry for the long whinge, I hope everyone is ok and lovely photos and scans all.


----------



## countryblonde

I know there is a lot going on and I'm not trying to ignore everyone but I have a question.. With having this cold and sinus infection I've had no appetite and i just weighed myself and I've lost 3 lbs. .. should I be worried about this? Never lost while.pregnant before


----------



## hollyw79

countryblonde said:


> I know there is a lot going on and I'm not trying to ignore everyone but I have a question.. With having this cold and sinus infection I've had no appetite and i just weighed myself and I've lost 3 lbs. .. should I be worried about this? Never lost while.pregnant before

I would try and just stay hydrated as best you can! Try and munch on anything.. Even if small. I wouldn't be too worried unless it continues. I hope you feel better :hugs:


----------



## Jrepp

Country blonde - I know that losing weight kind of is scary in pregnancy, but your tiny one is just fine. I'm pretty sure lo will feed off of your reserves until you can get to feeling better. Try to stay hydrated. Warm chicken broth will probably be really helpful.


----------



## Medzi

timeforababy said:


> hi everyone! Not been on for a while. Mum is here visiting and went to my midwife this morning. My blood pressure was too high and I was sent immediately to the consultant at the hospital. I was there for 3.5 hours :( and have to go back on Friday. Got given beta blockers to reduce the blood pressure.
> 
> This and the swelling on my fingers mean I'm going to be monitored super closely. My low risk pregnancy is now turning high risk very quickly. I'm really happy that I'm being looked after by my unit especially considering some of the bad experiences some of the women on here have had.
> 
> I'm just upset this is happening one week before viability and I really want this baby so badly. And being upset makes this worse.
> 
> And now my parents are here and they are worried, making me stressed even more. Sigh.
> 
> Sorry for the long whinge, I hope everyone is ok and lovely photos and scans all.

Sorry you are going through this :( I am happy to hear you are being monitored so close! I have high blood pressure - not pregnancy induced - but I am on medication too, it has already been increased during this pregnancy. At the OB yesterday it was 145/88. Last pregnancy I ended up being on 2 medications and was going for regular ultrasounds in order to check blood flow to baby. I ended up delivering at 37 week and 1 day (I was supposed to be induced that day but went into labor on my own!). Everything went perfect during labor and there were no issues at all. Even with my blood pressure very high in the end (and swelling) I never developed pre-eclempsia. I am at a high risk for it - and by the sounds of it you are too (especially if you are swelling too - I've started having some swelling this week). 

Anyways, I'm just trying to say, I know it can be stressful and worrisome, but you are being monitored close and things might go just perfect! :hugs:


----------



## Khatif

babyvaughan said:


> Beautiful bump pics ladies!
> 
> So much on my mind today thinking about
> baby, I just can't wait for these 7 days to hurry on by so I can have my next scan and update. If its improved I think I will bawl my eyes out of happiness!

Just couple of more day left until your scan. I hope it will be all right and you can cry from happiness!



sammynashley said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> 
> Afm- I spent yesterday morning in hospital I had a bleed and really nasty period and back pains, doctor wasn't very helpfull and I felt because there wasn't anything they could do at this stage they treated me as an issue rather than try and help me.
> 
> I did find out there is an ectropian on my cervix so that's where the bleeding has probably come from which is comforting as in a way it's not much to worry about, and also could possibly have a kidney infection as I have +1 of something in my wee sample so have to ring the hospital back tomorrow for the results.

I am sorry that they did not threathed you well. Doctors can be so emotionless. 
I am happy though that the bleeding is nothing to worry about. A kidney infection can be though. Are you getting some medication?



MKHewson said:


> Gender scan day for me. ...3 hours to go




heaveneats said:


> hello ladies, i'm coming back in, feeling a lot better, went to the funeral yesterday, very emotional but i'm so happy he had some wonderful people around his last few weeks and had quite honestly just an amazing life, my friend is also doing better she really has been trying to look at the positives about her Dad and that he really accomplished everything he wanted to in his life.
> 
> For me DD had been so sick with the flu then a bad cold the past week, i was trying to disinfect and clean like crazy but its just about impossible not to catch something from them because they just want to cuddle, so now i'm sick, had a minor flu but really bad cold now can't really talk and my nose is a faucet yuck, baby moves every time i cough, i probably wake him up every-time i do. oh my goodness can things get easier yet!

Welcome back! Glad to read you feel better and also your friends tries to see the good thing. That is very important.
I lost my Granny last year September. It was difficult, but even I know she was not perfect I only remember the joy she gave to us. My little girl second name will be given after her.



babyvaughan said:


> My moms back in town from being with my dad, I drove over and cooked her breakfast. I got a call from my counselor saying he was being transferred. I have become so close to him and he helps me so much I couldn't hold back the tears when talking to him. My mom was talking to me after I got off phone and then she started crying because she felt bad I was crying and everything that's been going on which then made me want to cry again haha! We are better now but its so nice having her around she reminds me baby will be born healthy and to enjoy my pregnancy not be worried! Moms are awesome :) so excited to be one!

What an emotion period you are going through. To see your dad and being pregant in the same time makes you so vulnerable. So fantastic that you and your mum are their for each other!



timeforababy said:


> hi everyone! Not been on for a while. Mum is here visiting and went to my midwife this morning. My blood pressure was too high and I was sent immediately to the consultant at the hospital. I was there for 3.5 hours :( and have to go back on Friday. Got given beta blockers to reduce the blood pressure.
> 
> This and the swelling on my fingers mean I'm going to be monitored super closely. My low risk pregnancy is now turning high risk very quickly. I'm really happy that I'm being looked after by my unit especially considering some of the bad experiences some of the women on here have had.
> 
> I'm just upset this is happening one week before viability and I really want this baby so badly. And being upset makes this worse.
> 
> And now my parents are here and they are worried, making me stressed even more. Sigh.

I hope it will be all right and you can get some good medication to control your blood pressure and the baby will be fine until the end. Try to relax if you can even with the current situation


----------



## LIB

I've got my scan with my consultant this afternoon, feeling a little anxious. I'm hoping that if there is something wrong with his heart that it's not too serious.


----------



## babyvaughan

Best of luck LIB, my babies heart came back perfectly okay. Still has the extrabeat but only every 4 or so and since everything is developed they aren't concerned one bit. I hope it something similar for you, I know how hard it is not to worried and I'm thinking of you. My heart won't stop being concerned until he is in my arms and I know he is okay! I have consult/scan and will have recheck on his dialated kidneys Tuesday and its been driving me crazy going back and forth believeing it will be nothing but worried about what it can be. Whatever happens today we are all here for you!


----------



## Medzi

Good luck LIB thinking of you! I go back April 8 for a re-check on our baby's heart. Been so so worried too. Hope all shows ok for you. 

I know a few of you have been going through some tough times... Been trying to keep up but dh is away and his grandma passed away a few days ago so been busy and feeling sad. I don't have time to go back and comment on everyone but :hugs: to you all!! <3

Also welcome to the few new ladies who have joined us!!


----------



## Khatif

Medzi said:


> I know a few of you have been going through some tough times... Been trying to keep up but dh is away and his grandma passed away a few days ago so been busy and feeling sad. I don't have time to go back and comment on everyone but :hugs: to you all!! <3

My condolences!


----------



## MKHewson

Hey ladies so we can another one to team blue. Saw my little boy (music to my ears). He was measuring great. And was super active. I Vvv also found out I have an anterior placenta thus not always feeling him


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Best of luck at your scan today LIB. I'll be thinking of you and praying everything's ok with your little guy! 

Congratulations Mk. Yay for team blue!


----------



## Jrepp

Waiting not so patiently at the doctor for my scan. The tech called out sick so I'm second in line. Hoping the person doing them is nicer than the other lady!


----------



## dan-o

Good luck for your scan jrepp and consultant scan LIB! 

Congratulations on team blue MK!!

Timeforababy, wonder what's causing the swelling and BP rise? Could it just be a blip? Hope you are OK :hugs:

Heaven, glad you are back hun, sad times :( :hugs:

Countryblonde, I wouldn't worry about a few lbs! Just drink loads and rest lots xx

Rach, sounds awesome! Mine moves when I'm not looking, then stops when I look or DH lays his hand on my tummy, so funny, we need to stalk this baby! :haha:

Sammy, how are you feeling now hun? Any blood is scarey for sure, hope all is well :hugs:

Keyval, sounds rough, hope it's eased off now you poor thing!

Holly, yes! Sometimes is super uncomfy already! I was thinking the same thing x

Babytots how did it go hun? Did you get a better peek at gender this time? Hope all is well x

Tasha, hope that cheeky rainbow of yours is giving you lots of nice reassuring nudges again!! <3



I'm updating the front page now, got a few days to go back over I think! x


----------



## Jrepp

Scan went well!! Baby looks perfect and is measuring spot on 20 weeks 2 days, but is estimated to weigh about 13 ounces!! I've got a fat little one lol!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Welcome back, heaven!

Congrats on team blue, MK! :blue:

Rach, LOL at your DH!!!

To everyone having a hard time, I hope you all feel better soon, no more bleeding, your relatives get well soon, your babies are ok, etc. I know there is a lot going on and I can't remember everyone's issues specifically (this thread moves so quickly!), but I do remember the issues and I do hope all turns out well. <3 :hugs:

AFM, DH got to feel baby move at her most active time last night since he took the night off last night. <3 :cloud9: A couple of nights ago too, I saw my tummy move when she kicked. Love it! Also got some comfy shoes that I can slip on (tying my shoes is not easy right now). They are lightweight tennis shoes with memory foam for support, so I can do my power walking in them too which I'm so happy about. My heels hurt a lot right now from the extra weight and shoes with poor support and those shoes cushion my heel so not nearly as much pain. It's great!

Only thing bothering me right now is I have gained SOOOOO much weight. I haven't been trying to, I exercise most days of the week and still, huge weight gain. I started out quite small and petite, and am only 5'1", so maybe that has something to do with it? Most of the weight is in my hips and belly...and boobs lol. Mostly belly though. Not sure what I can do really...I don't overeat often and I don't overindulge in sweets or anything unless I'm treating myself, which I do sometimes. :/ Anyone else struggling with weight?


----------



## Bubbles1088

Glad the scan went well, Jrepp!!


----------



## babytots

Congrats LIB and Kelbez on your boys. 

Welcome madtowngirl and congrats on your little girl. So sorry to hear of your previous loss. I was wary of joining this thread for the same reasons and only recently started to actively post. I too was in the March group but sadly had to leave. 

I wouldn't worry too much about the measurements. At my scan my babies head was measuring 2 days ahead and his femur bone about a week behind but its nothing to be concerned about. Its just a guess based on average and their is always room for error. Usually 5 days either way. 

Hollyw I wouldn't put too much thought into it. Alot of sonographers use he or she rather then calling it an it so even if she did say he it might not necessarily be a boy. 

Babygirl I wouldn't worry too much aqbout what people say in regards to your bump size. You could jsut be carrying differently to your previous pregnancy and babies position can make your bump appear bigger/smaller. If your fundal height is measuring correctly then thats all that matters :) 

Welcome Poppy and congrats on your 3rd baby :) 

Sammynashley sorry to hear you were bleeding but glad its nothing too serious. 

Keyval sending you hugs. Your boss should provide you with a chair and possibly provide extra breaks. I'm not sure how it all works as I'm self employed. 

Mk congrats on being team blue.

Jrepp glad to hear it went well.

LIB hope your scan goes well.

Medzi sorry to hear your sad news. Thinking of your hubby and his family. 

Loving all the scan pics and baby bumps ladies. 

Afm anatomy scan went well and Hayden is growing perfectly (thanks for asking Dan-o) there was no denying he is most certainly a boy. I saw it sticking out a couple of times as she did her measurements and then she took a peek at the end and there it was in all its glory. Will upload some pics of him later when I get chance. 

Those with a low lying placenta can I ask how far away it was measuring from the os? The sonographer made a comment in my notes about it being anterior (which I already knew) and it was 2cm away from the os. She made no mention of it to me at the scan so obviously I googled and have had different websites tell me different things and so I would like to be re-scanned closer to the time to check its moved away. Is it worth ringing my consultant to see what she says? x


----------



## BeautifulRose

I had a private 3D ultrasound scheduled for April 12 (would put me around 27weeks) and I called and rescheduled it for this up coming Monday :blush: because I was so anxious to see his face in 3D. Ill be 24 weeks and 3 days. Im starting to worry that I wont get the face shots I want. Has anyone had one in past pregnancies or maybe a friend or family memeber? What was your/their experiance?


----------



## Medzi

Bubbles yes I'm struggling with weight too! I don't know how it is piling on so fast! I've gained 23 pounds already! 13 in the past month alone :/

Congrats Mk and glad the scan went well jrepp! You have your gender reveal tomorrow or Saturday?


----------



## Keyval

Hi ladies. Everytime I seem to write here I'm always complaining so sorry I never have anything good to say. I'm currently waiting for my partner to get home from work to take me to maternity ward. Been fighting a temperature since last night and in alot of pain Around my hip and pelvic area. My shoulder is also sore but I actually think that's wind it eases some what when I burp. My appetite is totally gone and all I can do is sip water to stay hydrated. I keep thinking it could be a kidney infection... I have no burning when I pee but the pain in my hips and pelvic area is worse. Baby is still moving a Good bit I'm just so worried for her :(


----------



## Keyval

BeautifulRose said:


> I had a private 3D ultrasound scheduled for April 12 (would put me around 27weeks) and I called and rescheduled it for this up coming Monday :blush: because I was so anxious to see his face in 3D. Ill be 24 weeks and 3 days. Im starting to worry that I wont get the face shots I want. Has anyone had one in past pregnancies or maybe a friend or family memeber? What was your/their experiance?

I just had one on Sat and her face shots were perfect. Same with my daughter who I got scanned with at 24 weeks. I wouldn't worry too much I was told to go in with full bladder so just drink plenty of cold water get baby moving.


----------



## LIB

Just got back home from the Hospital, such a pain having to get 2 buses and walk!

So the consultant said that structurally his heart is fine, no problems anywhere. She saw that the right Ventricle did look bigger but only in certain views. 
I think this was good news but they are referring me to Leicester for a second opinion as they are more specialist. But fingers crossed everything is fine!

Hope everyone else is doing ok!:hugs:


----------



## JoyofMyLife

So sorry you're not feeling well Keyval. Glad to hear baby is still moving a lot - I'm sure she's doing fine. Hope you get some answers at your dr appt & feel better soon!

Bubbles, I'm also not happy with the amount of weight I put on. I've already gained 21 lbs, but my eating is not the best and I'm also not exercising as much as I should, so I guess it's my own fault. I also had a small frame to begin with so I think it's ok if we put on some extra weight. I'm just not looking forward to how much work it's going to take to lose the weight after. :)


----------



## BeautifulRose

:kiss: Thanks Keyval for your response! Im so excited for Monday

I honestly envy you ladies gaining weight. As of this past Monday I have still only gained 1lb. I still have really bad morning sickness and get sick at least once a day. I never even want to eat. It worries me but when I bring it up with my dr she said "well you werent exactly thin to begin with so I wouldnt complain." :growlmad: :dohh: Ok but what about my baby ?!?! Ugh. My bump is def growing and bubs is moving so much now but I still would like to gain SOME what. 

I guess the grass is always greener on the otherside huh lol


----------



## Babygirl3289

Hi ladies ,
Sorry I have been off for a few days :/ work has been busy and I spent 2.5 hours at urgent care yesterday as I suspected strep throat and of course I have it :/ I couldn't tell u how sore my throat was last night but the antibiotics kicked in and I feel much better this morning ! 

Today is my gender scan! I am so excited and nervous .. I just pray all is normal . They checked the babies heart rate at urgent care yesterday as part of their protocol if you're pregnant. The nurse found the heart beat instantly and HR was 168 :) 

Hope everyone who is having health issues or family issues are doing well today . Prayers to u all. 

5 hours to go ! I will let u all know as soon as we find out !


----------



## Khatif

MKHewson said:


> Hey ladies so we can another one to team blue. Saw my little boy (music to my ears). He was measuring great. And was super active. I Vvv also found out I have an anterior placenta thus not always feeling him

Congratulation on your baby boy!



Jrepp said:


> Scan went well!! Baby looks perfect and is measuring spot on 20 weeks 2 days, but is estimated to weigh about 13 ounces!! I've got a fat little one lol!

Yay, our babies has almost the same weight. Cute little ones. 



babytots said:


> Congrats LIB and Kelbez on your boys.
> 
> 
> Those with a low lying placenta can I ask how far away it was measuring from the os? The sonographer made a comment in my notes about it being anterior (which I already knew) and it was 2cm away from the os. She made no mention of it to me at the scan so obviously I googled and have had different websites tell me different things and so I would like to be re-scanned closer to the time to check its moved away. Is it worth ringing my consultant to see what she says? x

Mine is around or a bit less than 1 cm. She said it has to be minimum two cm away but more would be better to give natural birth. 



LIB said:


> Just got back home from the Hospital, such a pain having to get 2 buses and walk!
> 
> So the consultant said that structurally his heart is fine, no problems anywhere. She saw that the right Ventricle did look bigger but only in certain views.
> I think this was good news but they are referring me to Leicester for a second opinion as they are more specialist. But fingers crossed everything is fine!
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing ok!:hugs:

Happy with the good news and finger crossed for the good second opinion.


----------



## Jrepp

So here is a question? Is it normal for the placenta to move around? At my 6, 8, 10 and 13 week scans it was a posterior placenta. At the hospital at 18 weeks when I had the bleeding scare the doctor said it was on the side and not in the front or back. Today the us tech said the placenta is now anterior and was surprised I could feel any movement at all.


----------



## hollyw79

Jrepp said:


> So here is a question? Is it normal for the placenta to move around? At my 6, 8, 10 and 13 week scans it was a posterior placenta. At the hospital at 18 weeks when I had the bleeding scare the doctor said it was on the side and not in the front or back. Today the us tech said the placenta is now anterior and was surprised I could feel any movement at all.

Yes, normal.. Especially if your uterus was retroverted / tilted at all. Exact same thing for me. Posterior at 13 wks and now it's VERY much anterior. The farther along you get, your uterus can straighten out causing it to give the appearance of shifting. Very normal! 

Will you share with us what team you're on?!?! :)


----------



## hollyw79

Bubbles.. I've gained so much weight too. It's so upsetting bc I work out DAILY! :hissy: I'm up like 24-25 lbs :cry:


----------



## Jrepp

I will on Sarurday after we tell our parents the gender. I wasn't supposed to tell anyone until the 28th at the gender reveal but we compromised because it's too big of a secret


----------



## sammynashley

Khatif- the doctor wouldn't give me anything until results come back tomorrow, I'll ring the doctor and find out, they don't like to give out antibiotics unless needed.

Dan-o- I'm still getting pains and feeling uncomfortable but no more bleeding which is good!

MKhewson- congrats on team blue! :) 

LIB- hope your second opinion goes well! 

Sorry if I've missed anyone out my brain just doesn't hold information anymore:dohh:

Afm- went back to work today and my personnel manager has put me on very light duties, we also discussed my maternity leave and all is booked :) I have to use up my holiday entitlement before my maternity leave so I'll be on holiday from the 30th April to the 12th June and then the 13th of June I'll officially be on maternity leave :) so I Have 6 weeks left of work!!

I'm a bit scared of getting bored if I'm honest but don't want to lose my holiday entitlement! Any one else looked into maternity leave yet?


----------



## BeautifulRose

My employer gives 12 weeks of full pay maternity leave and then you can take an additonal 4 weeks at 60% pay. I dont know if I will take the extra 4 weeks because as a single mom of 2 a 40% pay cut will hit me hard. They also make you use all of your vacation time before maternity will kick in, but believe it or not I've already used all 4 weeks of my vaca time and 40 hours of my sick time from having to leave or call off for being sick :cry:


----------



## sammynashley

Your only entitled to 3/4 months? Sucks aswell that you've had to used holiday and sick leave, you'd think employers would be more understanding! Sorry if I'm over stepping the mark as I really don't mean too but could baby's dad not help out financially?


----------



## BeautifulRose

Yea and the crazy part is thats actually a pretty good maternity leave compared to what some places here offer. I had just started this job in Nov 2010 and I had my DD Sept 2011 so since I wasnt here a full year I only got 6 weeks at 60% pay!!! I was so sad to have to leave my little not even 2 month old baby all day.


I havent really asked him to buy anything so far this pregnancy. We are on sort of talking terms but I bought all the big stuff myself and if he doesn't step up to the plate closer to my due date I will take him to family court once I have our son and show them the reciepts from everything and he will most likely have to pay me half back :haha: but hopefully it doesnt get to that and we can be civil for our sons sake. 

My DD's father doesnt give me anything money wise but he watches her while I work and keeps her every other weekend so I dont pressure him to help me. He provides everything while shes with him and thats what counts for me. 

Obviously I need to start having better judgement with men :dohh:


----------



## Babygirl3289

BeautifulRose said:


> My employer gives 12 weeks of full pay maternity leave and then you can take an additonal 4 weeks at 60% pay. I dont know if I will take the extra 4 weeks because as a single mom of 2 a 40% pay cut will hit me hard. They also make you use all of your vacation time before maternity will kick in, but believe it or not I've already used all 4 weeks of my vaca time and 40 hours of my sick time from having to leave or call off for being sick :cry:

12 weeks of,full pay??? I don't get any pay!! I have to use PTO if I want any of it paid for ... U got it good girl!:thumbup:

My sister is a branch manager for chase ( u work there too right ?) and she has so much vacation and great benefits and pay! So jealous


----------



## BeautifulRose

Babygirl3289 said:


> BeautifulRose said:
> 
> 
> My employer gives 12 weeks of full pay maternity leave and then you can take an additonal 4 weeks at 60% pay. I dont know if I will take the extra 4 weeks because as a single mom of 2 a 40% pay cut will hit me hard. They also make you use all of your vacation time before maternity will kick in, but believe it or not I've already used all 4 weeks of my vaca time and 40 hours of my sick time from having to leave or call off for being sick :cry:
> 
> 12 weeks of,full pay??? I don't get any pay!! I have to use PTO if I want any of it paid for ... U got it good girl!:thumbup:
> 
> My sister is a branch manager for chase ( u work there too right ?) and she has so much vacation and great benefits and pay! So jealousClick to expand...



Yes I love my job :cloud9: they are so willing to help you out in all sorts of ways. The benefits here are great, most employers in the US wont give any pay for maternity before a year so I was happy when they gave me 60% with DD. 

Im sad that I have had to use all my vaca time for the year but with that same breath im so happy that whenever I dont feel well I can call out or leave early and not have any sort of penalty against me and even not lose out on pay.

Thats horrible though about your maternity leave. How long do you think youll be able to take?


----------



## Jrepp

I don't get any maternity leave either if I go back. They forced me into a leave at 13 weeks and since I'm due before school gets back I don't have any leave then either.


----------



## JoyofMyLife

I only get 2 or 3 days of paid maternity leave and the rest I have to take paid time off. Luckily I've been at my job almost 10 years and have a ton of time saved up, so I can take 4 months of fully paid sick leave and still have plenty of time left when I get back. I will probably work til the end if I can so I can spend all my time off with the baby.


----------



## heaveneats

sammynashley said:


> Khatif- the doctor wouldn't give me anything until results come back tomorrow, I'll ring the doctor and find out, they don't like to give out antibiotics unless needed.
> 
> Dan-o- I'm still getting pains and feeling uncomfortable but no more bleeding which is good!
> 
> MKhewson- congrats on team blue! :)
> 
> LIB- hope your second opinion goes well!
> 
> Sorry if I've missed anyone out my brain just doesn't hold information anymore:dohh:
> 
> Afm- went back to work today and my personnel manager has put me on very light duties, we also discussed my maternity leave and all is booked :) I have to use up my holiday entitlement before my maternity leave so I'll be on holiday from the 30th April to the 12th June and then the 13th of June I'll officially be on maternity leave :) so I Have 6 weeks left of work!!
> 
> I'm a bit scared of getting bored if I'm honest but don't want to lose my holiday entitlement! Any one else looked into maternity leave yet?

wow thats a nice break!!!! here in canada all women are entitled to 52 weeks leave (a year) at 60% pay with Employment insurance- full pay if your employer is super nice and will top up from the 60%- for me mine isnt but i still get paid something, DH will have to help me out :p i'm starting vacation Mid june so i'll have a monthish before baby comes :) last time with Emma i worked until 2 days before i had her, it was way too hard so i wont be doing it again


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

I get 6 weeks.....unpaid. :haha:


----------



## hollyw79

USA maternity leave = an absolute disgrace!


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

I guess in the US, they will hold your job for ya. Lol. Gee thanks!!!


----------



## JoyofMyLife

For those in the US who don't get paid time off for maternity leave, does your employer allow you to claim disability? I know at my job if you don't have sick or vacation time to use then they let you take 6 weeks of disability at 60%. Not sure if that's just in Califotnia though.


----------



## madtowngirl

My job gives 12 weeks unpaid under FMLA, which runs concurrent with short term disability for 6 weeks at 60%. However, I am debating whether or not to become a stay-at-home mom (daycare is ridiculously expensive and would cost me ~82% of my take home pay), so I probably won't take advantage of it.


----------



## babyvaughan

Finally made it to Nordstrom and got a new bra! I'm a 34G crazy!!


----------



## dan-o

Gosh it sounds a minefield with mat leave! I don't get any as I'm im a SAHM now. I have a little business from home which provides us with some shopping money, but I can continue it all the time so it's no worries. Hoping to be able to expand to a little mobile sideline as well, probably not until this LO starts preschool tho :)


----------



## dan-o

Babyv, bet you are much more comfy now, it's crazy isn't it!? I look like I've had implants loll:haha:
I'm a full 36F now. My 34DD bras were a bit loose back in October!


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Hi ladies sorry I haven't been on recently, been so tired and busy! I'm 24 weeks today, that's gone so fast!


----------



## dan-o

Ahh happy v-day hun!! :happydance:


----------



## BeautifulRose

It's vday for me too :) yay! It really is a milestone as being the mom to a preemie before I feel a lot safer now.


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Yeah for v day! Congrats!


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Thank you :) it's a good feeling BeautifulRose xx


----------



## MKHewson

I can not imagine not being supported by your government to stay home with your new babies. I am taking off two weeks then my one year mat leave. Then i take the 6 weeks vacation i accrue while on leave.


----------



## hollyw79

Happy v day ladies! Can't wait to get there myself!


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

I'm moving to canada! Lol


----------



## hollyw79

Ms Elizabeth said:


> I'm moving to canada! Lol

:rofl:


----------



## heaveneats

Ms ELizabeth, its pretty cold here you may not want to :cold: i do certainly feel blessed they take it so seriously here though when you have a baby, last time with DD i was getting very stir crazy after the year, now i cant wait- so ready to not get up and trudge to work:coffee:


----------



## Keyval

I will get 26 weeks leave but it's not paid by my work its paid by social welfare.. In Ireland here. Most work places here don't pay it anymore and you have to go straight on to maternity benefit.... I'm entitled to another 16 weeks after that but totally unpaid so I'm pretty sure I'll be back after the 26 :)


----------



## dan-o

Tonya how are getting on cooking your double pink bump?! :cloud9:


----------



## TonyaG

Dano I'm doing well.
I'm off work now and I have full pay for up to 75 days before going on mat leave. 
Once I start matleave my work tops me up to full pay for 6 months, and the second six months I just get the government benifits. I am so lucky to be in Canada with this job. 
I cannot believe the states doesn't give more time off. Considering that they strongly recommend you breastfeed for 2 years....how do you breastfeed while you're at work?!!!!
The baby girls are both doing well, my next appointment is March 19, and we are likely be admitted at 26 weeks for the rest of my pregnancy.


----------



## Mrs Jellybean

Hello Ladies, 

I posted in here months ago but have trouble keeping up with the thread. It has been confirmed at our 19week scan we are having a boy  And my due date has changed to 13th July 2015 based on measurements in my scans.

My Hypothyroidism swung in the opposite direction so they have lowered my dosage to stop the tremors and heart palpitations and I find out on Monday if they have leveled out again or if they still need adjusting. I am a public patient which means I should be seeing the midwives in the clinic - but the hospital won't release me because of my thyroid... so I have to see the Dr's until such time they are happy with my health. 

Happy to see majority of you are coasting along well


----------



## Bubbles1088

Happy V-day Rose and Baby_dreams!

I need new bras myself...but they are so pricey! The maternity ones I bought a few months ago are too small again. I dread what size they I am now lol.


----------



## babyvaughan

Mine was $60 :/ not cute and I'll out grow it in 3 months but I was miserable trying to make the ones I had work! Since I'll be bfing for a year hopefully I'm going to have to get a few when my milk comes in because I need some support any nursing bras I've found seem like they have no support.


----------



## cdex67

I honestly haven't gone back and read what I missed but I'm so excited that yesterday was V-day! I can't believe how big my boy is getting. He was kicking almost in my ribs yesterday and he is so active. Also, here's a bump pic. I haven't posted one in awhile.
https://i1292.photobucket.com/albums/b564/ifightfire15/Mobile%20Uploads/20150313_073928_zpsjkw9j2fu.jpg


----------



## Medzi

Happy V-day to all the ladies there!

I had to be taken off early last pregnancy so had 2 months of short term disability then my year of maternity leave. I won't have any this time - I work part time from home and am a sahm. I don't plan on taking much time off from my job as it is quite flexible. Maternity leave in the USA is frightening.

Hope everyone is doing wel . I've picked up a bad head cold :(


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

I'm just counting down till retirement. 15 more years. Lol. Yeah, in the US, varies what you get....private vs government. Quite the difference. 

As for pumping at work. I'm going to wheel my chair into the bathroom. Lol. Maybe bring a book. Haha


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Sooooo cute cdex!!!


----------



## Babygirl3289

Hi ladies ! 

The ultrasound went great ! We had a wonderful tech she was amazing . Baby is very healthy And measuring right on schedule! 

I am so happy to announce we are team Blue! He was adorable! We were unable to get a 3d photo of his face because his arm was covering it the whole time!

They did find my placenta is also low and near the cervix. So we have another scan in my 3rd trimester.. Some of you have this as well? 

Other than that things look great ! We are soo beyond excited !!

I'm still trying to heal from strep .. I am so exhausted :( 
 
Hope all are doing well!

Dan o - my next OB apt is April 9th just a checkup :)


----------



## Babygirl3289

Baby boy:blue:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Babygirl3289

Profile pic:)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Jrepp

Here is the profile pic they gave me
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## babyvaughan

Congrats baby girl! Woohoo for team blue!! :)


----------



## hollyw79

cdex! ADORABLE! What a perfect bump! 

congrats babygirl! I'm glad all is well! Love the pictures!!! :)


----------



## poppy

Happy V day ladies!


----------



## poppy

Had my 20 week scan last week but had to have another one yesterday as in the first one the baby had his or her legs curled up to the chest so they couldn't get all the measurements they needed. They got all the measurements yesterday and all seems fine. My placenta is still low (the sonographer said 'marginal') at 1.7cm away from the cervix. She seems confident that it will move up though as I've not had a previous c-section. So fingers crossed. I had a great birth experience with my second son and would ideally like that again but obviously if I need a section I would happily do it for the baby's safety.

I was laughing about the bra conversations - I've also gone up to 36F from a 36 DD - who knows how big I'll get when the milk comes in!!! Last pregnancy I wore a 36 DD and went to a 36 F when the milk came in, so I'm expecting at least a G cup!


----------



## Harley Quinn

heaveneats said:


> Ms ELizabeth, its pretty cold here you may not want to :cold: i do certainly feel blessed they take it so seriously here though when you have a baby, last time with DD i was getting very stir crazy after the year, now i cant wait- so ready to not get up and trudge to work:coffee:

Not in BC! I'm near Vancouver... Skies are mostly blue today and a high of 20! Trees and flowers blossoming everywhere! You all should move to BC!!! :D


----------



## Babygirl3289

Thanks everyone!

Poppy- I have a low placenta too I just scheduled my scan to check that it moves up for May 22nd. I really hope it does . 

My hubby and I agreed on a name !! 
Hayden James :) <3


----------



## heaveneats

Babygirl3289 said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> Poppy- I have a low placenta too I just scheduled my scan to check that it moves up for May 22nd. I really hope it does .
> 
> My hubby and I agreed on a name !!
> Hayden James :) <3

my baby is going to be a Hayden too!!:blush: awesome name

My poor SIL is in hospital right now she is 19 weeks and had gush of fluid really praying and hoping all is okay, i'm so worried its PROM:(


----------



## Khatif

Happy v-day ladies. 

Congratulation on you baby boy, Babygirl.


----------



## timeforababy

heaveneats , i hope she is well. 

Happy v day to BeautifulRose and Babydreams.

Congrats to all with the scans, gosh, it's all coming along quick now isn't it?

Went for my blood pressure checkup and they were happy because it's dropped due to the meds. Weekly monitoring from now on but at least I'm being looked after well.


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Congratulations on team blue, babygirl!

Timeforbaby, glad to hear your blood pressure went down and they're taking good care of you!

Heaven, so sorry about your SIL. I hope everything turns out ok.


----------



## Rach87

Jrepp adorable scan pic! I love that hes upside down. So cute. 

Congrats babygirl, glad the scan went well.

Dh came to me today and asked if I thought Lily was too young sounding for when she grows up and has a job interview. Lol so now we're leaning towards Delilah, and we can still use Lily as a nickname. The other name we like is Nadia. Were thinking have two names picked out and waiting until shes born to officially name her. Not sure yet though.... anyone else doing that?


----------



## babyvaughan

Awh babygirl, Hayden was a name we were stuck on for awhile before we chose Gavin :) James is my fiances name! Lovely name:)


----------



## Medzi

Rach87 said:


> Jrepp adorable scan pic! I love that hes upside down. So cute.
> 
> Congrats babygirl, glad the scan went well.
> 
> Dh came to me today and asked if I thought Lily was too young sounding for when she grows up and has a job interview. Lol so now we're leaning towards Delilah, and we can still use Lily as a nickname. The other name we like is Nadia. Were thinking have two names picked out and waiting until shes born to officially name her. Not sure yet though.... anyone else doing that?

Yep - we have about 5 girl names and 5 boy names we like/or he does/or I do at the moment but won't decide on anything until after he/she is born. We did the same with our son. We spent a bit of time with him before deciding :) I LOVE Delilah and Nadia!


----------



## Srrme

I had my Midwife appointment today. Everything looks good and I'm measuring spot on. :D I have another appointment on April 3rd for my glucose test.


----------



## poppy

Hi BabyG! Did you get told how far away from the cervix your placenta was? Hopefully your placenta will move up as well. Congratulations on having a boy, they're so much fun! I love the name Hayden.


----------



## poppy

How did you all add the July Firecrackers ticker to your signatures?


----------



## hollyw79

poppy said:


> How did you all add the July Firecrackers ticker to your signatures?

There is a link to copy in your siggy on the first page of this thread :thumbup:


----------



## Bubbles1088

Congrats on team blue, Babygirl! Cute name!

Wonderful scan pics Jrepp!!

AFM, up super early to travel to an out of state wedding. It's a pirate-themed wedding soooo this should be interesting lol. I bought some pirate accessories but couldn't find a costume to fit so the accessories will just have to do.


----------



## BeautifulRose

Praying for you to have a safe trip Bubbles! Where are you going? Im in Ohio and we have crazy rain right now. 


To celebrate VDay yesterday I put together the crib and put the bedding on it. :happydance: Let me tell you putting a crib together by yourself is sooo hard. I am not a DIY type of person lol. :wacko: My back is a little sore today. But it makes me feel so much more excited seeing his bed in my room now, I cant wait to bring my prince home and watch him sleep in it.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Thanks, BeautifulRose! And congrats on putting the crib together! What a great way to celebrate V-day! Doesn't sound like something I'd wanna do alone either lol I'd get so frustrated!

We are going to Kentucky. It's rainy here now so I'm guessing it's probably rainy there too. It's not too much of a drive, but enough of one for me to catch a long nap, hopefully!


----------



## Livvy

V-day!! :happydance:


----------



## Jrepp

Congrats on v day ladies!! Moving right along!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Congrats all you V-day ladies!!! So exciting, what a great milestone!

So the wedding went well. My tailbone is killing me though from all the sitting. That happened the other day too when we went to get our taxes done. My friend who had a baby a few years ago told me she had the same problem, and had to sit on a donut. Woo...that won't be weird or anything. But it will help with the pain, and I can't do this crazy tailbone pain for another 17 weeks! Anyone else having this problem? It mainly hurts upon standing up. Like and I mean it HURTS.


----------



## Jrepp

Ladies I can finally reveal that we are team blue!


----------



## babyvaughan

Yay! Jrepp! 

Bubbles, I'm having same issue my fiance just rubbed mine for like an hour straight, my hip gets sore to from laying on my side!

Oh my I had a mood swing today, I haven't really had any but I could shake it I was so irritable! I told my fiance not to take me personally and he said its okay babe I dont its just your hormones! He was so sweet and said do you want to pray? So he prayed for me and then rubbed my back and hips for me and kept telling me to smile, took like an hour and I pulled out of it! I'm so thankful for the changes we made in our relationship because a year ago we would have fought all day over me being like that! Do any you get crazy mood swings? I had the cry episodes early on but since have been normal!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Glad to see I'm not alone, Babyv, but not glad that you are suffering too. I may have to get DH to rub mine next time it hurts. He is at work now though. :(

Ugh pregnancy mood swings are the worst. I had a bad one too the other day that ended with me crying and blubbering on about who knows what then being hugged by DH...which made all the difference. :)


----------



## Babygirl3289

Poppy- I forgot how close the placenta is to my cervix but I know it's right near it not on it at all. 

I have an official delivery date!! My c-section is scheduled for July 24th :) so excited !

Has anyone else had a low placenta that moved up the farther along in pregnancy?


----------



## Medzi

Congrats Jrepp! Just what you were hoping for!! How did the reveal go?


----------



## Jrepp

The reveal went amazing. Our parents were so happy! Here is the trial run video that I made earlier today if you're interested.... https://youtu.be/oN8jTa_G8NU


----------



## Medzi

Jrepp said:


> The reveal went amazing. Our parents were so happy! Here is the trial run video that I made earlier today if you're interested.... https://youtu.be/oN8jTa_G8NU

Aw it says the video is private!


----------



## Khatif

Babygirl3289 said:


> Poppy- I forgot how close the placenta is to my cervix but I know it's right near it not on it at all.
> 
> I have an official delivery date!! My c-section is scheduled for July 24th :) so excited !
> 
> Has anyone else had a low placenta that moved up the farther along in pregnancy?

It moves up almost every case. If I recall correctly 1 out of 200 cases when the placenta stays down. Quite of some of us having this trouble in the group right now and we all hope to see it moves away.


----------



## k4th

I've been super busy over the last week so haven't managed to keep up with this thread properly. Just wanted to shout...

HAPPY MOTHERS DAY!!

to all the uk mums & mums-to-be. And if any of the overseas ladies want to join in - feel free!! I'm being spoilt with breakfast in bed & then dd (or rather, oh!) is taking me out for lunch later on :)

Congrats on all the v-days. Can't wait to get to mine. 

& congrats to all the gender reveals! 

:)


----------



## dan-o

<3<3<3* Happy Mothers Day *<3<3<3
<3 to all the July Mamas <3 ​


----------



## Tasha

Happy Mother's Day to you all. Thinking of sportysgirl so much on her first Mother's Day without her sweet baby x


----------



## Tasha

Congrats jrepp.

As for the placenta and cervix, I was told it almost always moves up unless it's completely covering the cervix (although your chances of it not moving is slightly increased if you've had a previous section) x


----------



## Khatif

I am a bit worried to be honest. 
Since Friday I feel the movement of my baby less. I still feel her move couple of times a day but the kicks are less strong.
My lovely husband said to me not worry because she is still small and she may turned around and my placenta is in the way. 
He is right, I know that but still.


----------



## k4th

Khatif said:


> I am a bit worried to be honest.
> Since Friday I feel the movement of my baby less. I still feel her move couple of times a day but the kicks are less strong.
> My lovely husband said to me not worry because she is still small and she may turned around and my placenta is in the way.
> He is right, I know that but still.

:hugs: I have days like this too. Had a few this week & yesterday was one of those days too. But I was actually woken by kicks this morning at 6am :sleep: I'm sure it's baby changing position. But it is still a worry :hugs:

Not much advice there! Just wanted you to know you're not alone :flower:


----------



## Tasha

Khatif, I had 48 hours of no movements earlier this week, given my history I thought baby had died. Growth scan shows everything is perfect, so just one of those thing. It's scary though :hugs:


----------



## Tasha

My ticker says 119 days, I will be having baby at the latest of 37 weeks meaning 98 days. Double figures girls. We are all getting so close which is exciting and scary in equal measures x


----------



## BeautifulRose

Talk about mood swings. I'm just one big mood swing. My DD who is 3 just told me I can't wait for baby brother to get out your stomach so you won't be so grumpy. I feel bad now.


----------



## dan-o

I hate quiet days khatif and Tasha :hugs: I had lots with ds2 as his placenta was at the front, I remember going in as late as 37w to be monitored for no movements. :wacko: in fact I gave birth a few days afer that last one! 

I had a quiet day yesterday, but noticed when I lay down quietly on my side I could feel very subtle movements right at the back. He turned back round later in the evening and was back to his usual pattern of jabs hiccups and wriggles x


----------



## dan-o

BeautifulRose said:


> Talk about mood swings. I'm just one big mood swing. My DD who is 3 just told me I can't wait for baby brother to get out your stomach so you won't be so grumpy. I feel bad now.

I feel your pain lol! I've been almost continously pregnant since ds2 was 7m old, so he only knows grumpy mummy!!!


----------



## Khatif

Thanks girls. It is good to know that I am not the only one. :).
It is just so reinsuring to feel her kicks.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Congrats on the boy, Jrepp!

To all you ladies concerned with your placenta, I do hope that they move for you. I am sure they will! :hugs:

I feel you Khatif and Tasha about the reassurance of movements. I had a couple of fairly quiet days recently myself and it bothered me. But yesterday I felt her quite a bit again. I'm guessing she changed positions. At any rate, we just have to keep that in mind, that they still have a good bit of wiggle room so they will switch around a lot. I know that it's hard though for you Tasha given your history. I'm glad your baby is doing well. And congrats on making it to double digits! :)


----------



## Medzi

I was just sitting here worrying myself about movements and just got a little kick. :)

I'm in double digits too Tasha! (I'll be delivering around 37 weeks). Can't quite believe it! I only have 12.5 weeks to go!


----------



## Rach87

Hahahaha its so true!
 



Attached Files:







2d792aea0f016e7f0aa3824450ac078e.jpeg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Tasha

Not just you at all Khatif. I think most of us will age five years in this pregnancy :haha:

Thank you bubbles. I hope your okay? 

Medzi :dance: 24 weeks and double digits. I'm glad they will be other June babies. 

Hahaha Rach so true x


----------



## babyvaughan

Depending on next weeks appointment I'll either have last few days June baby or first few days of July baby! Hoping they let me schedule my date far in advance as my fiance needs to turn his vacation for that week to be with us!


----------



## fitmommy83

Hi all! Sorry I've been MIA this week but I hope all is well. My daughter has been kicking like crazy. The weather has been super warm, I've started exercising more and eating better and I have a total surge of energy again! 

Congrats to all going in to week 21 today! Can't believe how far along we are!


----------



## Tasha

Babyvaughan I hope they let you schedule it.

Happy 21 weeks fit xx


----------



## Medzi

Yay for some June babies (as long as they are not TOO early!). I guess this babe will be here around June 10-13. Nate was due June 13 but born May 24. Then DH's birthday is June 2, and then this baby will be right after. So I'll have a house full of Geminis (except me, I'm a December baby)! I am hoping it goes like last time - that I went into labor the day I was supposed to be induced! Or if they do have to induce, that at least I'm somewhat dilated and they don't have to start from scratch. 

Tasha, maybe they will end up with the same birthday!?

Haha I love it Rach! I'm waiting for another kick like that any time now....


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Tomorrow is my second anatomy scan. Curious what's changed/moved since my last one at 20. I swear I feel little guy kicking higher... excited I feel anything!


----------



## Jrepp

Sorry medzi and anyone else who tried to view the video. I forgot it was on private. Here is the link again for our trial reveal

https://youtu.be/oN8jTa_G8NU


----------



## BeautifulRose

I love that pic lol


----------



## Rach87

hey Dan-o my next OB appt is April 14th. Having the routine glucose test then also. thank you :)

Has anyone elses weight slightly fluctuated? I'd been steadily gaining 1 lb per week since 12 weeks. but from weeks 17-19 I didn't gain anything (I did have a sinus infection though), then went to cancun and took serious advantage of the all inclusive resort and gained the 3 lbs to put me right back on track to where I should have been. Now this week again I didn't gain anything but actually lost almost 1/2 lb. I know baby is fine because she is kicking like a nutball and stronger everyday. But I'm just curious if others weight gain has been weird?

Also baby is a grapefruit today! or depending on what phone app I'm looking at...a papaya, large mango or a bunch of grapes...bunch of grapes??? whaaaa? these app fruit comparisons are on crack sometimes.


----------



## sammynashley

Congratulations on team blue jrepp! 

On the mood swings subject I have been suffering the terrible teary mood swings :( even to the point hubby took me out shopping yesterday for Mother's Day and I asked a shop assistant if they had a loo and her reply was no there is one the other side of the shopping centre..with my hips and SPD plays a baby sitting right on my bladder I just wanted to cry my eyes out :dohh: was completely fine once I'd had a wee :) 

Afm- Its my V-day!! Feel like I can relax a little! Little man has been very cheeky all, weekend kicking the hell outta me, I'm lucky I'm not bruised! I also managed a bargain this weekend and bought 4 NUK bottles for £3.59!! Was so pleased with myself even if they are just bottles..we plan on breastfeeding but DD has tongue and lip tie like hubby it was agony feeding last time and DS has it slightly so we're preparing incase this one has it.


----------



## Lumi

Just want to share this photo our photographer friend took of my partner and I last night on the beach :)

I finally have my first hospital appointment on Thursday too (have only seen my gp so far). Is anyone else going as a private patient in a public hospital?
 



Attached Files:







FB_IMG_1426509830800.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 28


----------



## Bubbles1088

Happy V-day, sammy!

LOVE that picture, Lumi!

Tasha, I am doing well. Just lots of aches and pains mostly. Baby has been active so I am happy for that. :)

Only 8 more days til my V-day. I am really excited! I wish we had some furniture to set up for baby's room, but we don't yet. I am getting antsy to start getting it set up. I have her clothes hung in the closet, and I bought some crib sheets and a mattress cover, but that's it.

I bought a new bra yesterday, FINALLY. They measured me at a 34D, but I knew I wasn't a 34, so I tried a 36 and it was perfect. So I've gone up 2 cup sizes since becoming pregnant...I started out as a 34B. While I was out, I also got some new spring maternity clothes. 3 tops, some black capri leggings, and a maxi skirt that I will also be able to wear post pregnancy. Woot! I wish I could get more. This time of year (it's feeling warm and springy) always makes me wanna shop!


----------



## babyvaughan

My back has been killing me!! Last night and today its center of my upper back, I slept without a bra to see if it helped. I woke up feeling better, made breakfast and then now its back! Thinking about seeing a chiropractor or something!


----------



## Livvy

This is maybe TMI, but i never had a problem with orgasming until I got pregnant. Now I never can. I don't really mind, but my husband does. Will it come back after pregnancy?


----------



## Jrepp

Livvy I'm the same way lately. We'll be in the middle of things and the tiny one will move or I'll get a glimps of my belly and all bets are off. Plus everything down there is swollen and just feels different. I can't soeak from experience but I've heard the feelings come back after a bit.

Have any of you experienced blurry vision in your pregnancy, accompanied by a headache and swelling? Over the weekend my vision went so blurry I could barely see and I wasn't making much sense when I was trying to talk. My husband wanted to take me into the doctor but they only ever tell me to drink more water and get more rest.


----------



## Tasha

Jrepp your husband was right to want you to go to the doctors, they're all symptoms of pre-eclampsia and whilst onset this early is very very rare, it's not unheard of. I've had it in all my pregnancies that made it past 24 weeks and even earlier (around 20 week onset they believe) with my Riley Rae. Always better to get these things checked out, I promise you they will take those symptoms seriously x


----------



## Babygirl3289

Yes Jrepp - Tasha is right - those could be symptoms of Pre-eclampsia :( 

I would call the doc asap. Has your blood pressure been stable?

AFM- Let me tell you-- I felt awful all weekend and I missed 2 1/2 days of work from strep throat. I also have a head cold on top of it AND insomnia ! I got a whopping 14 hours of sleep this whole weekend maybe? But I slept the whole night last night - I think because I used a humidifier and I took benedryl - I didn't have anything I could take at the house for the congestion but those 2 seemed to work well because I didn't wake up until 6:45am! 

I am still exhausted and just want to feel 100% again. 

Lumi - Your picture is so amazing! wow!:flower:

Hope you all are having a great day.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Yeah, Jrepp, I agree about telling your doctor. Whenever my BP was a little high toward the end of my first pregnancy, they always asked me if I had any of those symptoms you described because they were worried about pre-eclampsia. For sure drink water, but definitely let your doctor know too! :)

Bubbles, I got new bra recently too! Well, sort of. I actually just bought a bra extender that attaches to the hooks in the back, so just increased the band size. The cups of my bras are super stretchy, thankfully. So now that the band is bigger I am MUCH more comfortable! 

Livvy, sorry about the orgasm issue. It sounds to me like something that will sort itself out after.

Babygirl, I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## jbk

Sorry I haven't been on in forever! I am so busy working on finishing my RN degree that I have been so stressed. I graduate in 59 days! WOOHOO! And then baby in 60 after that! I can not wait. 

I have been feeling pretty good except my lower back. Baby is (and has been) kicking like crazy! I got him on camera a few times. As of now I have gained around 10-12lbs.. and have a little bump.. maybe not too little. I am about to got to the doctor in 2 hours!

Part of school has been doing overnight shifts in the Neuro ICU and that has been a struggle. I can not get used to being up during the day and then randomly pulling a 12 hours shift at night. Other than though I have been doing great!


----------



## Srrme

This thread is so hard to keep up with! I wish it moved a little slower. :haha:

I had my 24 week appointment last Friday and everything looked great. Baby's heartbeat is strong and I'm measuring spot on! I've gained about 10 pounds in total so far, which isn't too bad. My next appointment is on the 3rd of April and I will have my glucose test and have my iron tested. :)

I've been busy keeping up with my 3 little munchkins and tending to our new puppy (who is a joy, by the way!). :) I hope everyone is well! :hugs:


----------



## babyvaughan

Jrepp, I'd get checked out to thats scary! 
When my dad had a stroke it started as a headache and then few hours later he was messing up talking. I would never take anything of that sort likely. Sorry that happened to you :(

I did my first water aerobics class, I was nervous about wearing a swim suit so my fiance boat me some swim shorts and since my boobs are huge I wore a tank top over it but my mom teaches the class and told me which things to do/ not to do. I'm so happy I went, my fiance and I are going to do arm and leg work out tonight. I'm hoping with getting exercise I can kick my sweet tooth to the side or at least lessen it lol. 

High risk appt is tomorrow, I'm excited to see him but also nervous because I so badly want his kidneys to be okay, or at least not any worse off! I'm excited to have an idea of when they want me to deliver and all those unknown details! 

Hope everyone's having a good day, the pool helped with my back pain so I think I can actually enjoy today!


----------



## Livvy

Thanks girls, Jrepp that's scary sorry you're dealing with that! 

Babyvaughan that sounds amazing! I miss swimming so much! Can't wait for it to get warm again, we have a pool at our apartment complex that's open during the summer.


----------



## Livvy

24 week bump!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Bubbles1088

Babyv, I've considered water aerobics myself! Glad it seemed to help with your pain. Definitely gonna look into that.

Livvy, cute bump!!!


----------



## timeforababy

Jrepp said:


> Livvy I'm the same way lately. We'll be in the middle of things and the tiny one will move or I'll get a glimps of my belly and all bets are off. Plus everything down there is swollen and just feels different. I can't soeak from experience but I've heard the feelings come back after a bit.
> 
> Have any of you experienced blurry vision in your pregnancy, accompanied by a headache and swelling? Over the weekend my vision went so blurry I could barely see and I wasn't making much sense when I was trying to talk. My husband wanted to take me into the doctor but they only ever tell me to drink more water and get more rest.

Get yourself to a dr asap. I was asked those questions when they found my blood pressure. The combination is not good (am sure it will be fine but it needs to be checked out)


----------



## timeforababy

Rach87, no weight fluctuations here (thankfully!). gained 8 kilos in first tri and it's stuck since then. I'm hoping that's it. I don't want to be too much bigger.

congrats sammyashley! bet that's a relief.

gorgeous photo lumi


I think I'm coming down with a cold (ANOTHER ONE) but I'm going to Berlin on Thursday so it's a bit touch and go at the moment. Hubby says cancel and it's only money and would feel better if I didn't go if I was ill. Baby has spent most of today kicking. I hope it's only a growth spurt. Still on my beta-blockers for hypertension.

Oh, thank you medzi for your reassurance, sorry if I didn't mention it earlier. I had the sweetest response today after telling a couple of people. I work in a medical related field so have had offers of the best obstetrician in London to see me today after telling a few people but feel happy with my care so far so just leaving it.


----------



## Medzi

Dan-o I have an upcoming OB appointment on March 24 (also glucose test) and another on April 7. 

:)

Lovely pics ladies!


----------



## LIB

Cute bump Livvy!

I am having a tough morning, I have been awake since 3.30am with pain down my leg, I think it's caused by laying on my side. No matter what side I lay on I couldn't stop it. Now ever since I got up I keep feeling faint, I'm not sure I will manage to get DD to nursery today and it's only a 15 minute walk. 

Hoping to find out my appointment time for Leicester hospital today


----------



## fluffet521

dan-o, will you put me down for having a :blue:? Thanks! :flower: I'm due July 17th.


----------



## fluffet521

Adorable bump, Livvy!!! <3


----------



## MKHewson

Is anyone else completely tired with the stupid Mabelline pop up ad, I realize this is off topic its driving me nuts, I wish I could turn it off. I actually don't like logging in because its so obnoxious


----------



## Livvy

Thanks everyone!! I have an ultrasound later today to make sure all is well with baby's heart, I'm a little nervous-- more so because I don't want to accidentally find out gender! I thought I had made it past the temptation stage with my anatomy scan but apparently not!


----------



## LIB

dan-o could I be changed to :blue: aswell please :) only just noticed I'm still down as :yellow:


----------



## Tasha

Good luck Livvy.

I hope you're okay jrepp x


----------



## heaveneats

had appointment today with midwife, she said my last ultrasound showed baby measuring small, but she didnt seem concerned, also she said i need no more ultrasounds so i'm assuming that means i'm ok? just very worried


----------



## cdex67

So weird thing...I don't get concerned to often as I know just about anything can be normal when pregnant...but I was just sitting here relaxing, not anxious or anything, and noticed my face got really hot. Then I realized my pulse was so strong and racing, like 130. It's been about 15 minutes and it's still at like 120. Does this seem like a normal thing?


----------



## Bubbles1088

23 week bump!
 



Attached Files:







photo (17).jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## hollyw79

Mchewson- you can download adblocker on your pc and it will get it to stop :thumbup: I never see ANY pop up ads on here! 

cdex- that's happened to me on more than one occasion. I believe it's just due to the increased blood flow! 

bubbles.. what a cute bump! and a cute shirt too! :)


----------



## babytots

Hi ladies quickly trying to catch up so apologies of I miss anyone out. 

Babygirl and Jrepp congrats on joining team blue. Love the name choice baby girl that will be 3 Haydens due to be born in this group now including mine and heaveneats.

Jrepp hope the blurry vision and headaches isn't anything serious. Its always wise to get them checked out though pre-eclampsia is quite rare before 24 weeks so hopefully its just hormones causing it. 

Love the bumps and scan pics ladies. Its crazy how fast the weeks are going now for us all. 17 weeks left for me til I hopefully meet baby Hayden. 

I have a house of poorly children at the moment :( Its been a complete nightmare they have what I suspect is a virus. Youngest daughter is the one suffering the worst with it and has had constant nose bleeds since Saturday. Been passed from pillow to post with health professionals telling me different things and I could cry from all the stress of it. Hubby is at work and I have no one close by to rely on for help. Feel very isolated at the moment :( x


----------



## Harley Quinn

MKHewson said:


> Is anyone else completely tired with the stupid Mabelline pop up ad, I realize this is off topic its driving me nuts, I wish I could turn it off. I actually don't like logging in because its so obnoxious

Yeah, I'm super annoyed. It automatically opens whenever I go to a new page. I made thread about it: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/forum-help-testing-area/2295199-maybelline-ads.html

You should go complain too!



cdex67 said:


> So weird thing...I don't get concerned to often as I know just about anything can be normal when pregnant...but I was just sitting here relaxing, not anxious or anything, and noticed my face got really hot. Then I realized my pulse was so strong and racing, like 130. It's been about 15 minutes and it's still at like 120. Does this seem like a normal thing?

Hmmm... that seems a bit weird. Can you go to a pharmacy or somewhere where you can take your blood pressure? See if that's normal?


----------



## cdex67

I called the midwife and of course it was the one I don't like...she said it's normal due to increased blood flow. So I guess all good :)


----------



## Jrepp

Sitting in ob ntake. My bp and urine are great but I am high,h dehydrated yet again. They gave me some tylenol and compazone for the headache and chest pains and will check back in 30. Right now its looking like normal pregnancy wear and tear but they want to keep a close eye on case it develops into more.


----------



## Harley Quinn

cdex and Jrepp, glad to hear things are looking good for both of you! :)


----------



## timeforababy

I've got another midwife appointment tomorrow. :)

And then probably the hospital next week.

(and probably something every week from now....)

but i'm officially 24 weeks today!!! (edit: the ticker is wrong, hospital dated me 2 days earlier than lmp) and I'm in double digits too as probably c-section at some point in time.


----------



## Livvy

Congrats timeforababy!!! Doesn't it feel sooo good? :)

Jrepp and cdex, glad everything is looking ok! 

My scan went perfectly and we stayed team yellow and got some cute pics to boot! Baby's heart looks great and he/she is measuring 1 lb 9oz. I asked the nurse practitioner about my weight gain though (25 lbs :/ ) and she said I should aim for only gaining 10 more... Oh man. This is going to be a struggle.


----------



## Livvy

Baby's hand by its face
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Livvy

And baby's profile -- I'm really curious as to what you girls think. Team blue or pink? Hubby saw baby's face and was convinced it is a girl, but I thought it looked like a boy!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 17


----------



## TonyaG

I think it's a boy!


----------



## Srrme

Cute! I think boy too. :)


----------



## Tasha

Boy xx


----------



## Babygirl3289

Livvy- Those are amazing scan pics! wow! 

I think Girl <3


----------



## Medzi

Wow - fantastic pics! I think girl!


----------



## babyvaughan

Scan went great! Baby is so cute they always say how photogenic he is. He was being silly with his hands on face, holding hands, smacking his lips! Its just one kidney that is dialated and it's mild (4.3) she said recheck in 6 weeks but likely will need no help at birth! C-section will be between 37-39 wks depending on how uncomfortable I get and how my body acts. He weighed 1lb 4 oz! :)


----------



## babyvaughan

Dano April 28th I have a high risk scan/consult!


----------



## Medzi

Great news babyv!

I've been having off and on period like cramps all day . Should I be worried? Someone said it could be braxton hicks... I don't remember feeling pain with them my last pregnancy, just my tummy would be really hard but it was not bothersome at all so this feels different. Been drinking lots of water and it feels different then just stretching. It feels like I have AF... :huh:


----------



## Khatif

Livvy, I also think it's a boy :)


----------



## LIB

Dan-o I have an ultrasound scan next wednesday at 1.30pm to check baby's heart, waiting for confirmation but it will probably go ahead


----------



## Livvy

Thanks girls for the guesses, i can't wait to find out. :) 

Babyvaughan great news about the kidney!! He sounds like a cutie pie :) Do you know when they'll let you schedule your c-section? 

Medzi if they aren't really bad I wouldn't worry unless there's bleeding, are they really painful?


----------



## babyvaughan

No livvy I wish I would have asked! I will ask at my 25 wks appt coming up! I did find out that I can have him at the hospital I want as long as I make it to 34wks with I so hope I can!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Livvy, amazing scan pics! I say girl!

Babyv, glad everything looked good and the kidney isn't worrisome!

AFM, the weather here has been beautiful, but that has caused my allergies to act up. So sneezy and my throat has been itchy. But that hasn't stopped me from going outside and enjoying it. I even got a little sunburn yesterday by accident when I was out doing my morning power walk. Oops!

Also, DH and I are going on a trip to see my parents in 3 weeks. They live way out west from us so will of course be flying. Dr. gave me the ok to fly and the airlines are ok with me flying then too (their policy is no flying 38 weeks or up, Dr.'s policy is no flying 35 weeks and up). Anything I should know about flying while pregnant? Dr. said to just get up and walk every hour to prevent blood clots. Is there anything else?


----------



## Tasha

Babyvaughan so pleased all is well and that you will get to have the section in the hospital you want.

Medzi I had that yesterday, fine today.

Bubbles, it's been beautiful here too. Drink lots and lots, hydration can help prevent clots too.


----------



## Medzi

Thanks Livvy and Tasha. They are better today but did make me stop a few times yesterday! Felt a wigglig Puffin this morning. 

Bubbles I wore compression socks when I flew and it helped a lot. Lots of water (even the day before), get up and move around. Also mention you are pregnant. My dh said it to the flight attendant and we got moved to better seats and I could put my feet up! So that never hurts!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Thanks, Tasha and Medzi! Will definitely be downing the water. And I'll mention it to them that I'm pregnant...maybe I'll be able to put my feet up too! XD


----------



## Livvy

Bubbles I'm planning on flying at 34 weeks! It's a short flight, hour and a half or so for my best friend's wedding but I'll be alone so already a little nervous! I hate airports.


----------



## Babygirl3289

Medzi- I can't believe you are 25 weeks!!! wow! So jealous! 

Hope all you ladies are doing well..

I am barely hangin by a thread - The strep throat is gone but I got a chest cold on top of that and that has been lingering on now for a week and a half :( I am miserable. 

I went on a really nice walk (2 miles) with my mom on Monday and that was nice but man I can tell I am out of shape! I am sooo sore still just from the walk! Which makes being sick worse cuz I ache everywhere:( I get worried about baby cuz he isn't moving tons but he still moves , I wonder if the sickness is taking a toll on him too. 

Jrepp- How are you doing?

Babyv- So glad everything I looking great! That can be so scary


----------



## Jrepp

I'm doing alright. Pretty nauseous today but otherwise feeling ok. I have my high risk Ob appointment tomorrow so I'll be asking them about all the stuff too. Just planning the baby shower gender reveal that's next weekend. Have a few more loose ends to figure out.


----------



## Medzi

Baby girl - I feel like time is going soo slow! I'll be delivering early so I only have about 12 weeks to go... ! So sorry you are still feeling so crapp . Strep throat is terrible :( Hope you start feeling better soon. I'm sure the little guy is doing OK in there <3


----------



## LIB

I had confirmation of the scan today, it will be on Friday afternoon. Starting to get very anxious and worried about whether the baby does have something. I made the mistake of googling :dohh:


----------



## timeforababy

No surprise. I went to the midwife and got asked to come back next week. I waited 45 minutes to see her for 10 minutes!! 

Anyways, off to Berlin tomorrow for a long weekend (last one ever without a baby). Work starting to wind down (eep 12 weeks) and this is NOW REAL.

Hope everyone has good news and those that aren't feeling well get better soon.


----------



## Babygirl3289

Medzi said:


> Baby girl - I feel like time is going soo slow! I'll be delivering early so I only have about 12 weeks to go... ! So sorry you are still feeling so crapp . Strep throat is terrible :( Hope you start feeling better soon. I'm sure the little guy is doing OK in there <3


Thank you , I hope start feeling better soon as well! :) 

He is currently kicking my bladder which is very full so he must be doing just fine! I think I kept him awake a lot during the nights last weekend because I was tossing and turning and I could feel him moving every time I would. So I think he is rebooting haha. 

12 weeks?! wow.. I have 19 ! lol


----------



## Baby_Dreams

So sorry ladies I haven't been on much, been so tired :( xx


----------



## babyvaughan

I forgot to mention yesterday I scored this adorable baby bath I had on my registry for $14 half the price I was so excited! Lol also found some receiving blankets I thought were very boyish!


----------



## BeautifulRose

I'm feeling overwhelmed. I've already gotten a lot I feel but when I sat down to make a list of what I still need I'm like I need to lay down. I know we have a lot of time left but this last week I've been feeling a rising alarm to make sure everything is ready. Is that a form of nesting? Lol I def haven't felt like cleaning I've been so lazy.


----------



## Medzi

LIB I feel you - I'm in the same boat. Googled and it was a huge mistake. I don't have another echo until April 8 :( hopefully we both get good news!!


----------



## hollyw79

would you ladies mind voting on a first name for a boy and a middle name for a girl? I posted a poll on here for each.. :flower: 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/baby-names/2295853-help-me-decide-boys-name.html

and

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/baby-names/2296007-girls-middle-name-help.html#post35127373


----------



## Livvy

I voted Holly!


----------



## JoyofMyLife

I voted too! :)


----------



## Medzi

Going to vote now!


----------



## Jrepp

BeautifulRose said:


> I'm feeling overwhelmed. I've already gotten a lot I feel but when I sat down to make a list of what I still need I'm like I need to lay down. I know we have a lot of time left but this last week I've been feeling a rising alarm to make sure everything is ready. Is that a form of nesting? Lol I def haven't felt like cleaning I've been so lazy.

I sat down and made a list of everything I still need to get too and it's really overwhelming. Little people sure do need a lot. It can get too be too much but you're doing a great job.


----------



## babyvaughan

I voted :)


----------



## Khatif

babyvaughan said:


> Scan went great! Baby is so cute they always say how photogenic he is. He was being silly with his hands on face, holding hands, smacking his lips! Its just one kidney that is dialated and it's mild (4.3) she said recheck in 6 weeks but likely will need no help at birth! C-section will be between 37-39 wks depending on how uncomfortable I get and how my body acts. He weighed 1lb 4 oz! :)

I'm glad the scan went well and kidneyes will be fine. He is already a big boy :)



Medzi said:


> Great news babyv!
> 
> I've been having off and on period like cramps all day . Should I be worried? Someone said it could be braxton hicks... I don't remember feeling pain with them my last pregnancy, just my tummy would be really hard but it was not bothersome at all so this feels different. Been drinking lots of water and it feels different then just stretching. It feels like I have AF... :huh:

I have them as well sometime. They are normal as far as I know. They aren't too heavy but it feels like AF is here.



Bubbles1088 said:


> Also, DH and I are going on a trip to see my parents in 3 weeks. They live way out west from us so will of course be flying. Dr. gave me the ok to fly and the airlines are ok with me flying then too (their policy is no flying 38 weeks or up, Dr.'s policy is no flying 35 weeks and up). Anything I should know about flying while pregnant? Dr. said to just get up and walk every hour to prevent blood clots. Is there anything else?

You have to be seated at the first two rows. And you also should have a paper from your doctor that you are indeed allowed to fly, most of the time it is not needed but they can ask the it at the boarding. 



timeforababy said:


> No surprise. I went to the midwife and got asked to come back next week. I waited 45 minutes to see her for 10 minutes!!
> 
> Anyways, off to Berlin tomorrow for a long weekend (last one ever without a baby). Work starting to wind down (eep 12 weeks) and this is NOW REAL.

Have a nice time in Berlin! I would like to see that city.

AFM. I am doing fine. I feel her move daily but the placenta is holding back so much. I still have a lot to go and I feel time has stopped. So I decided to go back to do voluntary work once a week, that might help to pass time.


----------



## Tasha

Timeforababy have you been to Berlin before? I love it there.

Holly, I voted for Zachary because I love it and Elizabeth because of your having an unusual (very pretty btw) first name then I think it's nice to pair it with a traditional middle name, I love that vibe :)

Afm - I'm heading towards the gestation that RR died at, I'm scared even though I have no real reason to be. That's 24 weeks onwards x


----------



## dan-o

Hi ladies, not had a chance to post but have been reading :) Poorly LO and three really busy days!
I've actually stopped bleeding, can you believe it??? 
It's been 5 days now. Not going to tempt fate, but enjoying it while it lasts! 

Lumi, I missed that photo before, it's brilliant!! 

Livvy, I have the opposite effect regarding the big 'O' during pregnancy! Very frustrating as I'm on pelvic rest!! :haha:

Jrepp, my vision isn't as good as normal when I'm pregnant. I'm short sighted and wear contacts, but my vision isn't as clear right now. It's always gone back to normal after, must be a hormone thing, for me! The swelling and bad head could mean other things tho. Glad you are feeling better, hope they keep an close eye on you now x

Babytots, hope your babies are all feeling better :( sounds horrible :hugs:

Livvy, super scan pics!! So cute <3

LIB good luck for tomorrows scan hun :hugs:

Timefora, hope you have a super mini break!

Babyv, so pleased you scan went well!

Sounds like lots of us will deliver in June, we seem to have a lot of high risk pregnancies in the group for some reason!!!

Tasha, big :hug: for this major milestone you are about to pass :hugs: xx


----------



## Medzi

I was thinking the same dan-o! Lots of us are high risk... Glad you have stopped bleeding!

:hugs: Tasha


----------



## Bubbles1088

Thanks, Khatif. I will be getting a note for sure and we will be boarding earlier so we should be able to snag some front seats (we are flying Southwest so they don't assign seats).

Dan-o, I'm so glad you aren't bleeding anymore!!! YAY!!! :dance:

Tasha, :hugs:. You really are about to hit a huge milestone.


----------



## Tasha

Dano, I'm so pleased. I hope it continues this way.

Thanks girls.


----------



## TonyaG

Here is my 23w2d bump, on our way to our doctors appointment!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## dan-o

Thanks ladies <3 

Gorgeous double bump Tonya!!


----------



## Medzi

Lovely bump Tonya! Good luck at your appointment!


----------



## Jrepp

Dan-o my next appointment is April 16th for high risk

My appointment went alright today but we had to have another ultrasound because they can't tell if the ultrasound tech mislabeled an image or not and tiny tot was too wiggly to get an accurate and definite answer. There is some concern that his heart and stomach are on the same side.


----------



## Babygirl3289

Jrepp- I hope the tech mislabeled and that everything is normal and healthy!:flower:

Dan-o - My next OB appointment is April 9th, Ultrasound May 22nd, and my NEW due date is July 24th as I am having a scheduled C-section. Thank you! :)


----------



## Medzi

Hope it was a mislabel jrepp! Do you wait until April 16 to find out more?


----------



## babyvaughan

I hope it was mislabeled as well!


----------



## Khatif

I hope it will turned out to be mislabelled. Do you have to wait almost a month to find it out?


----------



## Jrepp

I think so.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Jrepp, I hope it was just a mislabel.


----------



## cdex67

Jrepp, hoping it was just a mislabel! Fxed for you!

Afm- had a not super great midwife visit today. I fell on Sunday and didn't call until Monday so got in a little trouble for that because they would have monitored me for 4 hours. Then I told her I had a tiny spot of red blood yesterday and she ordered an ultrasound for tomorrow morning at 9 to make sure everything is ok. 
My blood pressure was also high. It was 145/85 which isn't super high but it's out of the safe range and mine is usually around 110/70. So I have a visit with her after my ultrasound tomorrow morning to check it again and if it's still high they will do a bunch of other tests. 
Otherwise, I've gained 12 pounds, which she said is perfect. My belly measured 26.5 weeks which is great and baby's heart rate was 135-140.


----------



## LIB

I've got Baby's heart scan this afternoon, hoping for good news!!!


----------



## Tasha

Good luck lib x


----------



## Tasha

Cdex, I hope everything is okay.

Jrepp :hugs: I'm sure they think it was a mislabel or they would get you back in quicker.


----------



## dan-o

Good luck LIB, hope all is perfect xx

Cdex hope you are ok after falling! Ow! :hugs:

JRepp hoping it was a mislabel. I googled heart on the right as I've never really heard of it before, but always thought it must be possible x :flower:


----------



## dan-o

Tasha how are you lovely? When's your next peek at baby? X


----------



## dan-o

Did anyone see the solar eclipse today? It was quite cloudy down here in devon (UK) but I got a few glimpses and it got quite dusky when the sun was it its smallest! 

https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/67DC912C-ED53-4258-87EF-061D58B7BCBB_1.jpg


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Good luck at your appt today LIB. Please let us know how everything turns out.

Cdex, I'm so sorry you fell and are having some concerns right now. I hope you feel better soon and that the light bleed was just a one time thing.

Dano, I am so happy to hear that your bleeding has stopped. Hopefully the blood pocket has run its course and drained completely so you don't have to worry about it anymore. 

Jrepp, I'm hoping that your scan was just a mislabel too. I'm sure they would bring you back sooner if they thought it was serious. Sorry you have to wait so long for an answer, but I'm hopeful that everything will turn out ok for your and baby.

AFM, I have my appt with the high risk doctor today to check on the baby's cord. I'm also curious to see where my placenta is because I'm still only feeling the baby very low and not as strong as I'd expect at 24 weeks.


----------



## sammynashley

Hi ladies!

I've been rubbish at keeping up with this thread over the last week, I've come down with a virus or something had a splitting head ache and sickness the last two days. 

Jrepp- I hope it was a mislabel :hugs:

LIB- hope your scan goes well today!

Dan-o- I didn't see much of the eclipse it was too cloudy and didn't get that dark, that is a cool pic tho! 


Afm- little man has turned into a real wriggler, love watching my belly move! Wouldn't say bump as people keep telling me "you don't look pregnant, are you sure your pregnant" grrrr!


----------



## hollyw79

Team yellow question... Do you think a 3d/4d scan would give away the sex? Like do you think the facial features are apparent enough to distinguish boy or girl? I really want to do one.. I did w my last two babies.. But dh is afraid it would reveal the gender? It's my last baby and we found out the sex w all the others and very much want the last to be a surprise...


----------



## Tasha

Dano, I didn't the cloud was too thick. Of course it's bright sunshine now though :haha:

I'm mostly okay but I've lots of significant dates this weekend (as well as hitting the gestation RR died at on Sunday, confirmation gestation Monday and born at gestation Wednesday, it's also eight years from Honey's waters breaking at 28+6 tomorrow and four years since RR's anomaly scan on Sunday which was also the beginning of the end on for her as she was so tiny) so I get anxious moments. Wednesday is growth scan day! Your scan is next week isn't it? How are you doing?

Joy, I hope it goes well and they tell you where the placenta is too.

Sammy, nice to hear from you. Glad baby is wiggling away.

Holly, I'm getting a 3d/4d scan even though we are team yellow. I had a sneak peek one at a gender scan with a previous pregnancy and I knew from her face that she was a girl. However, most 3d/4d scans and newborn babies in general look like a baby rather than a gender don't they? The amount of people who mix them up says that really.


----------



## cdex67

Just a quick update for you ladies. Ultrasound looked great. Blood pressure is still too high (139/90). They're doing labs and sending me to L&D for monitoring. They're worried I'm developing preeclampsia really early.


----------



## Tasha

Glad they are keeping a close eye on you. They should be considering medication to bring your bp down regardless of blood results though x


----------



## cdex67

Oh they are! She said either way they need to make a plan for going forward.


----------



## sammynashley

Glad your being looked after cdex! Hope they bring your bp down ASAP!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Hope the meds and monitoring help, cdex!


----------



## Medzi

Aw cdex glad they are going to come up with a plan and monitoring close. My bp has been hovering around 145/90 and I am already on 80mg of Adalat . But I have hypertension (not pregnancy induced). I'm also watched very close, was given instructions on when to go in, and I think my meds may be adjusted on Tuesday. My bp got quite high with my last pregnancy. I was on 2 different meds at high doses and having ultrasounsd often to monitor blood flow. I never developed pre-e but did give birth early at 37+1 bc they didn't want to risk going longer (funny enough I went into labor the day they were going to induce!) That said, pre-e is not to be messed with so very happy they are taking it seriously!


----------



## MKHewson

Great I have another cold, this pregnancy has been so much harder. But I am going to see Cinderella tonight so yummy popcorn look out lmao makes the world a better place


----------



## babyvaughan

Hugs to you ladies dealing with high BP! I hope they can get both of yours stabilized! 

Making goals for myself this week! I have been eating so many sweets it has to stop before I get GD! Today my goal is none! Going to make a really healthy dinner tonight and here shortly I'll be off to water aerobics :)


----------



## Babygirl3289

Cdex- I am glad you are being monitored! Hope things go well . 

LIB - good luck at your scan today! Praying things look great and baby's heart is healthy.

Tasha- I be you must be very nervous. You'll be in my prayers :) Try to be positive. You have come so far! 

AFM- I am feeling 90% better! I am almost finished with my antibiotics (will be done tomorrow!) I hate being on them.. they make mefeel awful and gives me an upset stomach :-/

I am 21 weeks today! yay! :) 

I have a question - I am thinking its probably my ligaments, but has anyone had a weird popping sensation in there stomach like on the sides when leaning back or when laughing? I get in on my right side of my abdomen and it literally pops and feels like the baby kicked super hard but I know its not the baby. But it doesn't hurt at all. Kinda weird! I am not concerned tho.

Hope everyone has a great day today <3


----------



## Tasha

Thank you babygirl.

I'm glad you're feeling better, strong antibiotics suck for tummy ache. I get that also when I sneeze, I assumed it was muscle related x


----------



## Bubbles1088

Happy 21 weeks, Babygirl! It sounds like it's ligament stuff to me. Probably nothing to worry about. :)


----------



## Medzi

LIB how was the scan today? Thinking of you!


----------



## LIB

Thankyou Medzi!

It went well! They aren't worried about the size of babys heart at all now and it is functioning really well. The Dr said the Aorta appears to be on the slightly small side so I have to go to a couple more scans to keep an eye on it. If it stays small, he might have to have an operation, but they said there is only 10% chance this will happen.

So I am feeling much better now!!

Hope everyone else is doing well, will have a read through when I get chance xxx


----------



## Babygirl3289

So happy things look good LIB! :)


----------



## Jrepp

Baby girl - I have had that same thing happening or like a crunching sound. I don't think it's anything to be worried about, just things shifting I. There.

I heard back from the hospital. They double checked and everything is ok. They were concerned that the heart and stomach were on the right side but they aren't.


----------



## dan-o

Great news jrepp and LIB, so pleased all is well!! <3


----------



## Khatif

Great news Jrepp and Lib, I am happy to hear it.

Dano, what good your bleeding finally stopped. I read your thread about it as well. I am happy for you. 

Tasha, you always amaze me how many things you know about pregnancy. I am sorry that a though days are coming for you. I wish you strength to make them through.


AFM. My husband finally felt the baby with his hands :) And I saw her kicks from the outside. I am very pleased and I believe it is a good sign that she is getting stronger and bigger.
We got the Maxi-cosi for out little Kathryn. It is very pretty :)


----------



## Tasha

cdex glad they are thing about a plan.

Babyvaughan I hope you managed your goals.

Lib so glad it was good news.

Jrepp, what a relief.

:haha: Khatif, the doctors always say I know more than them. Is it a maxi-cosi car seat or pram? Such a special moment <3


----------



## dan-o

My 23 week bump, really starting to inflate now (although my bumps always seem to go more upwards than outwards lol!) 

https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/F33BE100-14E7-4DE5-92FF-D4A953C49C95.jpg


----------



## Khatif

It's a Maxi-cosi Pepple. We will able to use it together with our Quinny.

Dano, wow you look amazing


----------



## dan-o

I'd be getting that one if I didn't already have the cabriofix. Looks really cosy!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Jrepp and LIB, great news! Glad all is well! :thumbup:

Cute, dan-o!

AFM, so close to V-day. I've been waiting forever for this so it seems. So glad it's right around the corner...and so is the third tri! I can hardly believe it! I felt like the first tri lasted decades, this one has seemed shorter, and now, I'm right up on the last one! I'm sure the third will feel like it drags though too. :haha:


----------



## heaveneats

does anyone else notice their nose is bleeding all the time? not like full out gushing but everytime i blow my nose there is always blood


----------



## Jrepp

Yes heaveneats. All the time!


----------



## Tasha

Beautiful bump dano.

Khatif we love the pebble, trying to decide between that the pebble plus or the cybex Aton.

Bubbles I share your emotions. It does feel like I've waited forever for viability. I'm hoping third Tri goes quickly as my appointments are weekly from this week plus for me it's only ten weeks long and potentially the same for everyone.

Heavenward not me but it's normal.

Does anyone remember the name of the lady whose waters had broken?


----------



## Tasha

It's okay, I remembered. I hope you're okay alternated x


----------



## Jrepp

Tasha - I was reading in the ttcal thread that she went into labor at 23w1d and her little girl is doing great


----------



## Medzi

Glad all is well jrepp! You too LIB! Our baby is showing the opposite, an enlarged aorta. 

Heaveneats yep about the blood when blowing nose!


----------



## Medzi

Jrepp thanks for the update on alternated! Glad to hear her little girl is doing OK!


----------



## BeautifulRose

I've been feeling a lot of pressure on my lady parts since last night and a few hours ago I started feeling some period like cramps. So I'm going into labor & delivery just to make sure everything is ok. With my preterm labor history I don't wanna take any chances. I'll update and let you ladies know what happened.


----------



## dan-o

Hope everything's ok BR, keep us updated xxxx :hugs:


----------



## Tasha

I also saw that Jrepp and left a message on her profile :)

Hope everything is okay Rose x


----------



## Rach87

Heaveneats ive had quite a few nose bleeds, and always blood when I blow my nose.

Here's my 23+4 bump :flower:

Glad to hear thr good news ladies :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







20150319_164547.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 15


----------



## madtowngirl

Your bumps look so cute, ladies! I look like I just have a beer gut. :(

I haven't read through the whole thread, so forgive me if this has been discussed already, but is anyone planning on traveling during 3rd tri? I go an annual conference very year, and I've got a relatively decent sized role in this organization, so I'd really like to go. I'll be 31 weeks, my OB has cleared it, insurance has cleared it, but I still see people saying you shouldn't fly after 30 weeks, which makes me really nervous. The flight would only be about an hour and a half, maybe shorter if we have a layover. What do you ladies think?:shrug:


----------



## Tasha

I've flown for a week holiday at 33 weeks before now x


----------



## Khatif

My nose is constantly bleeding. I evenhave difficulties with breathing because of that. It is rather disturbing.


----------



## babyvaughan

I get a little blood in my nose a lot lately, this morning was nearly a nose bleed! Strange!


----------



## Medzi

I've flown, but only in second trimester. I think you should be ok - doesn't sound like a long flight at all! Drink lots of water, try and get leg room so you can put your feet up, compression socks, and walk around once in awhile. You should be fine :)


----------



## madtowngirl

Cool, thanks ladies! I'm so paranoid about everything!


----------



## TonyaG

Look at all your cute little bumps!! I'm huge and I'm probably bigger now then most of you will be full term!


----------



## Livvy

Madtowngirl I'm doing about an hour and a half flight at 34 weeks! I think it'll be fine :) of course I've flown since before I could walk so not much bothers me about flying... I do hate airports though.


----------



## Keyval

Does anyone else get a pain in their shoulder blade when they have wind? Ha any time I get gassy my shoulder blade feels like I'm being stabbed the pain is so bad. I know it's wind because I can feel it moving down and the pain eased. Sometimes it takes ages go shift though it's horrible.


----------



## heaveneats

phew! thats everyone thought the blood in the nose was normal but just wanted to make sure xx

beautifulrose i hope you are okay!!!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Hope you're ok BeautifulRose!

Keyval, I've had that happen before being pregnant, usually after big meals.


----------



## Medzi

Thinking of you Rose


----------



## MKHewson

TonyaG said:


> Look at all your cute little bumps!! I'm huge and I'm probably bigger now then most of you will be full term!

You got a beauty of a bump hehe


----------



## Livvy

Hope everything's ok rose!!

Those of you in the US-- where to shop for (preferably non-expensive) maternity clothes?


----------



## Bubbles1088

Livvy, I go to Motherhood Maternity. The prices aren't bad and they usually have really good clearance too. Also, Ross sells maternity. It's cheap, but they don't have as much, at least not the one here.


----------



## Rach87

livvy I'm a total cheapo. lol I bought some comfy maternity skinny jeans from h&m for $25. old navy has some decent pricing also. I bought mat capris for like $5 clearance and they're super nice. thankfully I've had a couple friends who are my sameish size have babies recently and they've given me all their mat clothing. motherhood maternity is a nice one, I have a hard time spending $60 on a skirt i'll wear for 5 months though, but they have decent sales/clearance. and their clothing is very nice. my sister swears by it.


----------



## babyvaughan

Livvy, Ross but its hit n miss and a lot of time not much I'd want to wear. I did have luck at old navy! They have sales which make some stuff really cheap! So far have two shirts and a pair of leggings from Ross and a pair of jean Capri's from Old Navy, two pairs of Pink Blush Maternity leggings. Online Old Navy runs some good sales that I plan on shopping once my bump stops fitting my shirts. Like sometimes $6 for tanks!


----------



## k4th

Hope everything is ok rose :hugs:


----------



## poppy

I've still got maternity clothes from last time (some doesn't fit though as I'm a slightly different size) but I have bought quite a few new pieces. My weird logic being that as this is my last baby, I won't be doing the maternity clothes buying again and might as well wear some things I like this time around (I know, weird logic! Although my sister who is roughly the same size as me is planning on trying for a baby this year so I could pass the clothes on to her). 

Plus, after being pregnant with my older two, some of my maternity stuff from last time is a bit worse for wear. You tend to find that this happens as because you don't have too much to wear (as you don't want to buy too much for a few months), what you do have gets washed and worn loads.

I love Jojo maman bebe for maternity clothes. A little bit pricey but really nice and you can often find discount codes for it online. I find they do the most comfy maternity PJ s and I got a lovely tankini there too.


----------



## dan-o

How are you today BR? 

Keyval, yes I get the shoulder blade pain! It radiates from the base of my left shoulder blade. Especially bad when driving for a long time, it's very annoying. I have resorted to painkillers a few times! 

Eeek! I've got my in laws popping in after lunch, they don't know we are expecting yet!!! Guess I'll have to tell them today. They didn't notice a few weeks ago, but I'm bigger now! :shock:


----------



## Tasha

Also thinking of you rose!

Good luck today Dano.

I'm 24 weeks today. But of an emotional battle field going on in my head as RR died at this gestation (and on this date four years ago was her anomaly scan where she was tiny), however I'm so proud of Rudi for making it this far, pretty much everyone told us to stop trying and this baby is proving them all wrong.


----------



## dan-o

Happy vday Tasha!! :hugs: big :hug: xxx


----------



## hollyw79

Happy v day Tasha!!!! :flower:


----------



## Tasha

Thank you xx


----------



## poppy

Happy V-day Tasha!


----------



## Medzi

:dance: Happy V-Day Tasha!!


----------



## Wishing1010

Good luck telling the in-laws, Dan-o!!!!

Happy V-Day, Tasha! This baby is hanging in strong, can't wait to see pics when you give birth!!! :)


----------



## Rach87

Woo V-day cantelope baby over here!! Congrats to tasha, keyval and certifiedoreo also!

Also super excited to have ordered babys crib a couple days ago! Cant wait until it arrives! Have the room halfway cleaned up (its currently my "closet") should be able to paint next week, then crib arrives a week or so after that!! It'll still be partially my closet as my stuff doesnt fit in mine and dh bedroom. Hehe


----------



## Medzi

Yay for those reaching V-day! Hooray! <3


----------



## Bubbles1088

Happy, V-Day, Tasha!!! :hugs: I know it is an emotional time for you, but yes, look at Rudi proving everyone wrong! He's doing great in there! :thumbup:


----------



## Jrepp

Livvy said:


> Hope everything's ok rose!!
> 
> Those of you in the US-- where to shop for (preferably non-expensive) maternity clothes?

I get a lot of stuff on clearance at target. I just got a tee shirt for $2.88 and a sweater dress for $8. Ross is pretty good too if you get lucky.



Rach87 said:


> livvy I'm a total cheapo. lol I bought some comfy maternity skinny jeans from h&m for $25. old navy has some decent pricing also. I bought mat capris for like $5 clearance and they're super nice. thankfully I've had a couple friends who are my sameish size have babies recently and they've given me all their mat clothing. motherhood maternity is a nice one, I have a hard time spending $60 on a skirt i'll wear for 5 months though, but they have decent sales/clearance. and their clothing is very nice. my sister swears by it.

I never thought about old navy, but I'm going to go check there! 



Tasha said:


> Also thinking of you rose!
> 
> Good luck today Dano.
> 
> I'm 24 weeks today. But of an emotional battle field going on in my head as RR died at this gestation (and on this date four years ago was her anomaly scan where she was tiny), however I'm so proud of Rudi for making it this far, pretty much everyone told us to stop trying and this baby is proving them all wrong.

Congratulations on reaching viability. I bet the time is emotional for you given all you have been through. I'll be sending you some positive thoughts these days.



Rach87 said:


> Woo V-day cantelope baby over here!! Congrats to tasha, keyval and certifiedoreo also!
> 
> Also super excited to have ordered babys crib a couple days ago! Cant wait until it arrives! Have the room halfway cleaned up (its currently my "closet") should be able to paint next week, then crib arrives a week or so after that!! It'll still be partially my closet as my stuff doesnt fit in mine and dh bedroom. Hehe

Congrats on the crib purchase. Where did you get it from?


----------



## Jrepp

Afm: I've been getting really sick at night the past couple days. Friday night I vomited about half a gallon up right before bed, and last night it had to have been close to a gallon. I've also been swelling quite a bit all day without doing much of anything.


----------



## dan-o

Jrepp that sounds awful, are you going back to your Drs tomorrow? :hugs:


----------



## Tasha

Thank you girls.

Congrats Rach :)

Jrepp that sounds rough, do you think it's preg symptom or a bug?

Are any of you girls going to be having a 3/4 d scan?


----------



## babyvaughan

Tasha we were thinking about getting at 3D scan but not until like 28ish weeks. At the private scan he suggested 28+ as good time for those! I'm not sure if we will or not its up in the air.

I'm so nervous, I'm suppose to start my treatment for an intestinal infection I get from my condition. High risk doc said this was the best one as it doesn't go into my blood stream but its still category C (unknown causes to fetus) I have to take it or I'll get worse off that I already am but I hate even taking the tiniest risk when it involves him. Hopefully I can be on it for 4 weeks and then stop but usually I have to stay on it or it comes back!


----------



## hollyw79

Tasha... I booked a 3d/4d scan for April 11th..right at 25 weeks even though I'm team yellow. I'm hoping it's not TOO obvious the gender and that it doesn't give it away!


----------



## Tasha

:hugs: babyvaughan, if it doesn't go into the blood stream it isn't a problem. The truth is that many drugs are okay to babies as they don't cross the placenta but obviously it's very difficult for drug companies to do adequate research to prove this as who's going to put their baby at risk for drug research? Plus imagine the possible lawsuits. Try not to worry hun.

Exciting Holly. I think I'm booking mine tomorrow for 25 weeks :)


----------



## Tasha

Oh and I don't think it will. If you look at most people's 3d scans they don't look like a boy or girl x


----------



## cdex67

Congrats on v day ladies!!!

Jrepp that sounds really crappy. I hope you feel better soon.

Beautifulrose, thinking of you.

Afm: as of Friday afternoon my blood pressure was looking great and labs all normal so they decided to send me home instead of keeping me overnight like they'd planned. I had to go back Saturday morning for a BP check and it was 117/66 which is fantastic! I have an appointment on Wednesday at 11am to be checked again and as long as everything is good, we are just going to monitor for awhile. Of it is high again, then we will move on to another step. Otherwise everything is great. Baby is weighing about 1lb 11oz and doing fantastic.


----------



## Tasha

Fantastic news cdex x


----------



## Medzi

Fantastic news cdex!!


----------



## Jrepp

dan-o said:


> Jrepp that sounds awful, are you going back to your Drs tomorrow? :hugs:

I go back on Wednesday



Tasha said:


> Thank you girls.
> 
> Congrats Rach :)
> 
> Jrepp that sounds rough, do you think it's preg symptom or a bug?
> 
> Are any of you girls going to be having a 3/4 d scan?

I don't think so since it happens only at night after eating dinner and about the same time. I feel pretty normal the rest of the day. We are hoping to have the 3d scan done at 30 weeks for the study we are in, but it might not happen. 



cdex67 said:


> Congrats on v day ladies!!!
> 
> Jrepp that sounds really crappy. I hope you feel better soon.
> 
> Beautifulrose, thinking of you.
> 
> Afm: as of Friday afternoon my blood pressure was looking great and labs all normal so they decided to send me home instead of keeping me overnight like they'd planned. I had to go back Saturday morning for a BP check and it was 117/66 which is fantastic! I have an appointment on Wednesday at 11am to be checked again and as long as everything is good, we are just going to monitor for awhile. Of it is high again, then we will move on to another step. Otherwise everything is great. Baby is weighing about 1lb 11oz and doing fantastic.

Thank you. That's great about your blood pressure! I hope it stays low!!


----------



## poppy

Happy v - day Rachel xxx


----------



## Khatif

Happy V-day! 

We are planning to go to 3D. I am going to call them tomorrow yo plan a appointment for the last week in April so around week 27 :). It feels very far away.


----------



## poppy

23 week baby bump!
 



Attached Files:







20150322_191442.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## timeforababy

Khatif, Tasha and Dan-o: just got back!! loved berlin. But I didnt manage many sights. Friday went to to Potsdam and it was beautiful. Sadly saturday was really rainy and miserable so we just stayed in our friends flat after 20 seconds at the zoo. And today we had brunch and played with her 3 month old baby. I practised having a baby sleeping on me.

I love Berlin and we can't wait to go back. But next time, it will be with baby and not just me and my girlfriends, it's completely nuts. I'm properly scared. 

Might squeeze in one mini break with hubby but he's completely paranoid/traumatised with the blood pressure so probably not. Maybe somewhere in the UK for his peace of mind.


Dan-o: so happy for you! Hope this continues. And wow, just seen your 23 week photo! I had a bigger bump than that.
Tasha: yay! big milestone. happy v day
cdex:glad your got the all clear.
rach87 happy v day too.


----------



## Livvy

:wohoo: Happy V-day girls!! :wohoo: 

Hubby told me today that if I don't want to go back to work after 12 weeks of maternity leave, I can take longer and then look for a job when I'm ready. That means a lot because I'm the breadwinner between the two of us... I just read something today about how the difference between 12 and 20 weeks of leave is huge. So we'll see if I'm ready after 12 (I doubt I will be). 

My clothes are all getting too small. :( and none of my t-shirts or jean shorts fit anymore, which depresses me as we've been having nice weather. Getting bigger is depressing, even if it is for a good cause! 

Let us know how it goes with the in-laws dano!! 

Tasha, YAY that baby has made it this far!! Is it Rudi no matter the gender? I'm so happy for you! 

Has anyone heard from beautifulrose??


----------



## Tasha

Jrepp, maybe acid reflux is causing it?

Khatif, end of April sounds a long time but really it's only a few weeks and it's going so fast. 

Beautiful bump poppy <3

Timeforababy, I'm glad you had a nice time, shame about the rain though. It is weird to think that next time you'll have a baby. I really need to go to Berlin again.

Livvy, that's fab and takes the pressure off I'm sure. It's hard to adjust to weight gain but the warmth means pretty dress that will look fav with a bump. Rudi is bump's nickname, I am a little bit Christmas crazy (think putting up the Christmas tree one September and taking it down the following August :haha: ), Christmas 2013 I was winding DH up and said if we had another baby we would call it Rudolph, so when we got pregnant I started calling it Rudolph and it stuck, but Rudi for short. We've grown attached though so if it's a boy then it may be his middle name :haha:

I've not and I am thinking of her lots x


----------



## dan-o

Telling the in laws today:

MIL's reaction: ohhhh dear..
FIL's reaction: Congratulations. Then when I walked out of the room he asked my hubby if and when he was getting the snip...

:rofl: 

love it :haha:


----------



## Tasha

:nope: delightful dano. No wonder you put it off x


----------



## dan-o

Gorgeous bump poppy!! 

Timfora, glad you had a nice time! I can't remember the last time we went away! 

Tasha, I will be so shocked if you have a girl, always been certain you are having a boy this time! Rudi would be a super cute middle name! :) 

BR hope all is ok hun :hugs:


----------



## dan-o

Tasha, I never take what they say to heart any more, they are probably a bit senile anyway. Bless lol :haha:


----------



## Tasha

:rofl: I'm glad you got to that point. You're a better woman than me x


----------



## babyvaughan

Thanks Tasha, I started the medication! :) 

I have been having this soreness like a dull period cramp across my lower belly it comes and goes but it worries me. I called my OB office and doc on call said that since baby isn't moving as much I could go get checked to make sure its not preterm labor. He still moves just not like he was but that could be for no real reason. I decided to wait it out as he was moving right after the phone conversation but through out the day it happens randomly. I'm going to rest my legs and try to hold out to my appointment in a week unless things get more intense. I have a lot of scar tissue so it could be stretching.


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Awesome news cdex!!


----------



## Jrepp

I get really bad AF like cramps pretty frequently as well. They told me it's just round ligament pain....... Although the other day I had such bad period like cramping. I realized I get it at the same time each month that lines up with when af would be due if I wasn't pregnant. It's almost like my body remembers it should be doing something but can't.


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Congrats to all the ladies who just celebrated Vday. And a special congratulations to you Tasha for passing such a huge milestone! I know how concerned you were about reaching this date and I am so happy that everything has gone well for you and baby Rudi so far!

Beautifulrose, I hope everything is ok. Please update us when you get a chance to let us know how you and baby are doing. 

So I had my scan with the high risk doctor on Friday and he said the baby looks great and the velamentous cord insertion is nothing to be too concerned about at this time. Apparently it's very rare and only occurs in one in 600 pregnancies. One of the concerns is the baby could not get enough nutrients because the cord isn't attached properly to the placenta so he wants to see me back in 6 weeks to check on the baby's growth and then start weekly non stress tests after that. I am a little concerned because the baby went from the 82nd percentile at my 19 week scan to the 40th percentile at this scan, so I'm going to have my regular OB check the baby's growth again at my next appt with him on April 1st. Does anyone know if it's normal for the baby's growth to fluctuate that much?


----------



## Tasha

Babyvaughan, I'm glad you started it. Also glad that your Dr took you seriously. I get that pain too but I think it's normal for me, however if you're going to worry definitely go and get seen as that is what they're there for.

Jrepp, that's interesting. I will have to watch for a pattern.

Joy, thank you so much. It can be normal yes, like your baby could of had a growth spurt and due one now. It's normal for you to be concerned though especially given the cord. I would want a scan in two weeks to check that it isn't a downward trend and that baby at least stays on this centile now x


----------



## dan-o

JoyofMyLife said:


> Congrats to all the ladies who just celebrated Vday. And a special congratulations to you Tasha for passing such a huge milestone! I know how concerned you were about reaching this date and I am so happy that everything has gone well for you and baby Rudi so far!
> 
> Beautifulrose, I hope everything is ok. Please update us when you get a chance to let us know how you and baby are doing.
> 
> So I had my scan with the high risk doctor on Friday and he said the baby looks great and the velamentous cord insertion is nothing to be too concerned about at this time. Apparently it's very rare and only occurs in one in 600 pregnancies. One of the concerns is the baby could not get enough nutrients because the cord isn't attached properly to the placenta so he wants to see me back in 6 weeks to check on the baby's growth and then start weekly non stress tests after that. I am a little concerned because the baby went from the 82nd percentile at my 19 week scan to the 40th percentile at this scan, so I'm going to have my regular OB check the baby's growth again at my next appt with him on April 1st. Does anyone know if it's normal for the baby's growth to fluctuate that much?

Sorry to hear you have the cord insertion worry :hugs:
Am I correct in thinking velamentous insertion = c-section for safety? Or will they scan for vessels close to the edge of the placenta at a later date? That was one of my possibilities, but they have excluded it for now, we having another look at the cord insertion next week. 
I reckon probably a growth fluctuation, but always best to keep a close eye just to be safe. 40th is still a very good size! xxx


----------



## k4th

Just read back a little to catch up...

Congrats to all the v-day ladies :happydance: can't wait to join you all!! & especially to you tasha - huge milestone :)

Dan-o - wow. You're in-laws sound interesting :haha: glad you can label them as slightly crazy & move on. I'd find it hard to let go. Good for you! :thumbup:

Rose - still thinking of you hun. 

Cdex - great news!

Joy - sorry to hear about the placenta issues you're having. Hope you get excellent extra care & monitoring to put your mind at ease & keep a close watch on your baby. 

Sorry if I've missed anyone out. I'm on my phone & swear baby brain has royally kicked in now!! My memory for things is getting worse by the day!!

Afm - I have a physio appointment on weds to look at my pelvis & hopefully get some exercises to prevent full on spd. And have just come back from a weekend away with hubby (it was his birthday). We didn't go far but left dd with my parents so had a 24 hour rest. It was lovely!! Missed dd loads though. The plan was to do some baby shopping & have a lie in at the hotel - so of course we were both up, awake & ready to go at 7am on Sunday :dohh: Why does that happen???? Anyway - as I'm still on pelvic rest dh went to the gym for an hour to keep himself busy :rofl:

We also bought a few bits for baby. I got completely overwhelmed looking at bedding though. The whole sleeping bag vs cellular blankets & sheets depending on room temp gave me a real "I can't do this" moment :nope: will have to tackle that again at a later date.


----------



## BeautifulRose

So sorry to have left you ladies worried! Thank you for thinking of me. I forgot my charger at home and they ended up admitting me as I was having contractions. They weren't strong or close together but they said I got them because I was really dehydrated. I got a lot of fluids through an IV and they stopped. I was so scared as I was by myself. The nurses and doctors never seemed worried which was a good thing but they acted as though I was worried for no reason. They kept me overnight and I came home yesterday and have been trying to take it easy and drink water. It's really hard for me to keep water down. But what has to be done has to be done. One thing being in the hospital overnight made me realize I haven't thought of a plan for dd when I have the baby. Idk why it didn't cross my mind. 

Happy VDay to everyone there!


----------



## k4th

Really glad to hear you're ok rose :) I haven't made plans for dd yet either. All our family is about an hour away too. I just keep putting off the planning.... :blush:


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Just catching up. Wishing all you ladies positive thoughts. Big hugs for those with worries.

I'm sitting here waiting my hour after drinking my glucose drink. Mmmm gross. 

I set up the pack and play so the cats could get used to it....or shred it. It is now a wrestling ring for them. They took flying leaps into it. This is going to be interesting! 
AFM: horrible leg cramp on the right side. Tried stretching to no end....its crazy, it just appeared two nights ago and I cant get rid of it. So, i waddle when I walk. Not cause I'm pregnant, cause of my leg. Lol. Embarrassing! Did buy some slip on shoes. Should help since its getting harder to bend down to tie those sneakers!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Glad to hear all is well, Rose!


----------



## Rach87

Jrepp thanks, I bought the crib from babies R us. It's the Graco Lauren Convertible. It should be here Thursday according to fedex tracking. My husband had to cover at a different fire station today and his coworker offered to give us his oak wood convertible crib. Haven't seen it, but considering it's Oak I'm sure it's pretty nice. Sooo I may be returning the crib I just bought depending on how this other one is/looks. lol :dohh:

Cdex glad your BP is better. hope it stays that way.

BRose glad to hear you're doing well. My sister just went to the hospital a couple nights ago for contractions (shes 30 weeks) and had the same outcome. Just due to dehydration, they gave her IV fluids and let her go after a few hours of observation. 

This baby of mine is getting stronger and bigger everyday! It's so amazing. :cloud9: Also my mind is having a hard time wrapping itself around the fact we are so close to the 3rd trimester already!! Yay gimme my baby! :baby:


----------



## Rach87

OH! Also forgot to mention for ladies in the US that because of the affordable care act from 2012 almost all insurances are required to cover breastfeeding pumps and supplies. Found this out a little while ago but forgot to mention it and just started looking into it now. I've heard multiple times Medela is the best so I looked at their site, you can put in what type of insurance you have and what state you live in and it gives you what pumps are covered by your insurance and what stores have them available. Just wanted to pass it along!

https://www.medelabreastfeedingus.com/insurance-pump-lookup


----------



## Babygirl3289

Happy V-day to everyone who has hit that day! :) 

BeautifulRose- Glad you are doing ok. Try to drink water and alternate with Gatorade if you can have it! :) 

Tasha- So happy you have come this far! :) 

Jrepp - I hope you start to feel better! 

I feel like I have been off for a while. I had a busy weekend. I used my gift card for some maternity clothes at Motherhood maternity, and they have SUCH cute clothes but kinda spendy. I did get a deal for buy 3 shirts get 1 free :) Plus I got a goody pack with lots of coupons, a free Avent bottle and like 5 gift cards for a nursing pillow and other items :) 

Does anyone feel that the baby sits low? I feel like he is like sitting so low that I get pressure when I empty my bladder. But no contractions or pain or anything, just some pressure. 

I am getting a 3D picture on May 22nd when I have my follow up ultrasound! I am super excited :) I will be 30 weeks :) - Only 8 weeks away!


----------



## Babygirl3289

Rachel - I had no clue about insurance and covering breast pumps and supplies! That is so awesome! :) Thank you!


----------



## babyvaughan

I forgot to share that too Rachel! So neat that we dont have to worry about buying an electric pump. I called and mine covers the Ameda purely yours double electric pump & bag! Will come in handy when the teeth start appearing and I hopefully start work again! All I did was call my insurance who gave me the number to place I order from, I just have my doctor sign a paper that I'm breastfeeding and they ship it out!


----------



## Medzi

Babygirl - I'm finding this baby sits way low compared to my last one! I totally get what you mean about the pressure!


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

I received my breast pump from insurance. Modela Double Electric. Came with a carrying bag, a cooler for the bottles and 100 milk storage bags. Insurance says you can reorder those every 90 days. Can't beat free things! Mine came in a week....but I heard others say order early as there are delays sometimes.


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Beautifulrose, so glad to hear that everything's ok now. I'm sorry you had to go through that by yourself - I can't imagine how scary that must be. It's terrible that the nurses made you feel like you're overreacting. Contractions at this stage in your pregnancy are very scary and they should have more compassion for their patients.

Dano, I thought that VCI meant automatic c-section too but the doctor said its not necessary unless the placenta is low and/or membranes are in the way. Right now my placenta is low and 2cm from cervix. I think I would feel more comfortable with a c-section just to be safe but we'll see how things look at my next appt. Good luck at your follow up appt to check the cord. I really hope that you don't have it.

Rach, thank you so much for the info on the breast pumps. I will definitely check to see if my insurance covers it.

Babygirl, I got the same deal on motherhood shirts this weekend, buy 3 get one free. They also had a deal on dresses and skirts for buy one get one half off. It is so hard spending money on clothes I'll only wear for a few months but it's nice to be comfortable again and not busting out of my regular clothes. The belly band only goes so far. :)


----------



## Babygirl3289

Ms Elizabeth - that is awesome! Well I better call my insurance company! Is that what you did? :)


----------



## sammynashley

Congrats on the latest v-day ladies!! :D 

Cdex- glad your bp has gone down.

Beautifulrose- glad your home now, try and take it easy.

Medzi- my little on lays really low too, pressure at times is too much!

Afm- 25 weeks today :) can't believe how quick this pregnancy is going! Had a stressful time last night DD was taken into hospital unresponsive with a high temp..turns out she has a urine infection plus slapped cheek (parvovirus) so I've now gotta get a blood test tomorrow to make sure I've not contracted it. 

When is everyone else setting up their cots, Moses baskets etc? Not sure when the best time is.


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Babygirl3289 said:


> Ms Elizabeth - that is awesome! Well I better call my insurance company! Is that what you did? :)

Yup...I just called customer service. super easy!


----------



## Jrepp

sammynashley said:


> Congrats on the latest v-day ladies!! :D
> 
> Cdex- glad your bp has gone down.
> 
> Beautifulrose- glad your home now, try and take it easy.
> 
> Medzi- my little on lays really low too, pressure at times is too much!
> 
> Afm- 25 weeks today :) can't believe how quick this pregnancy is going! Had a stressful time last night DD was taken into hospital unresponsive with a high temp..turns out she has a urine infection plus slapped cheek (parvovirus) so I've now gotta get a blood test tomorrow to make sure I've not contracted it.
> 
> When is everyone else setting up their cots, Moses baskets etc? Not sure when the best time is.

I hope that your daughter is ok! Did they admit her or send you guys home? We already have the crib set up where baby will be during the day, but am waiting for the shower to see if we get the bassinet/playpen combo for our room. I'm planning on putting a lot together the week of the 11th, as it would be my first angel baby's first birthday if I hadn't lost it and I think I'll need something to occupy my time! I say do it when it feels right to you.



Ms Elizabeth said:


> I received my breast pump from insurance. Modela Double Electric. Came with a carrying bag, a cooler for the bottles and 100 milk storage bags. Insurance says you can reorder those every 90 days. Can't beat free things! Mine came in a week....but I heard others say order early as there are delays sometimes.

I'm curious who your health insurance is through. Mine is united health. They never mentioned supplies being covered and said I had one of three companies to call and chose from. They also said I couldn't actually order it until I was within 30 days of estimated delivery.



Babygirl3289 said:


> Ms Elizabeth - that is awesome! Well I better call my insurance company! Is that what you did? :)

Please let me know when you call and what they say. I'll call mine again as well and see if I can order it now and the supplies issue.


----------



## sammynashley

Thank you jrepp! They didn't feel they needed to admit her they sent us home at 3am! Had 3 hours sleep so struggling to function today, she's been given antibiotics and things to help with her temperature it's horrible and has been as high as 39.6c.

I don't think we're going to be setting up until about 30 weeks but I kinda get the urge to do it now but I feel it could still be early..argh decisions!! Hubby is so relaxed about it too he wouldn't do it til the day before my section if he could :)


----------



## babyvaughan

I'm way to excited to set everything up but I dont want it to get dusty! 
I will wash all the clothing and stuff for the first few months and put it away at 30 weeks which is just after my shower, pack the diaper bag, and start my hospital bag. The bigger items like to stroller/carseat/packnplay I'm going to wait until like 34 week only to keep it free of dust and my dogs hair lol 

How many weeks is everyone having there showers?
Mine is May 2nd at 29+2 wk's


----------



## Harley Quinn

TonyaG said:


> Look at all your cute little bumps!! I'm huge and I'm probably bigger now then most of you will be full term!

Tonya, I saw your bump pic you posted last week and thought to myself, "Finally! Someone whose bump is as big as mine!" Then I remembered you are having twins. :dohh: So.... yeah. Now I understand why strangers ask me if I'm having twins. We can be bump buddies together. lol


----------



## Rach87

We'll be setting up crib as soon as the room is painted which should be either this week or next! No mattress or anything yet...waiting for my shower for that. 

Baby shower is may 17th I'll be exactly 32 weeks!!! Soooo excited! Ive been stalking my registry like a crazy person making sure i have everything we want/need, checking reviews on all the products, etc.


----------



## hollyw79

sammynashley~ I plan to co sleep for the first six months to a year so won't be setting anything up.. that, and I'm moving right after baby comes.. talk about timing! As a result, I don't get to really do much of anything :cry: not before baby comes anyway!


----------



## TonyaG

Harley Quinn said:


> TonyaG said:
> 
> 
> Look at all your cute little bumps!! I'm huge and I'm probably bigger now then most of you will be full term!
> 
> Tonya, I saw your bump pic you posted last week and thought to myself, "Finally! Someone whose bump is as big as mine!" Then I remembered you are having twins. :dohh: So.... yeah. Now I understand why strangers ask me if I'm having twins. We can be bump buddies together. lolClick to expand...

Let me see your bump!
I swear I have doubled since I took that picture


----------



## hollyw79

we should post weekly or bi weekly bump pics all around! :)


----------



## Jrepp

babyvaughan said:


> I'm way to excited to set everything up but I dont want it to get dusty!
> I will wash all the clothing and stuff for the first few months and put it away at 30 weeks which is just after my shower, pack the diaper bag, and start my hospital bag. The bigger items like to stroller/carseat/packnplay I'm going to wait until like 34 week only to keep it free of dust and my dogs hair lol
> 
> How many weeks is everyone having there showers?
> Mine is May 2nd at 29+2 wk's

My shower is this Saturday (March 28). We are doing a gender reveal shower and I am horrible at keeping secrets so we had to do it early. With as stressed as Ive been about making sure I have everything we are going to need to take care of a tiny person it's probably better that I have my shower early. 



sammynashley said:


> Thank you jrepp! They didn't feel they needed to admit her they sent us home at 3am! Had 3 hours sleep so struggling to function today, she's been given antibiotics and things to help with her temperature it's horrible and has been as high as 39.6c.
> 
> I don't think we're going to be setting up until about 30 weeks but I kinda get the urge to do it now but I feel it could still be early..argh decisions!! Hubby is so relaxed about it too he wouldn't do it til the day before my section if he could :)

I really dislike how hospitals don't admit people who obviously need it. To me an unresponsive and obviously Ill child to me would be an automatic admit to the hospital for care, even if it's just overnight.


----------



## Livvy

Babyv my shower is may 2nd too!! :)


----------



## Medzi

Sammynashley - hope your daughter is feeling better and you haven't caught it! Scary that happened - glad she is on meds now.

Tonya and Harley - my bump is huge too - I'll join you in that. Only a singleton too though! I feel like I'm the size I was when I gave birth last time! 

No plans for a baby shower - no one has brought it up. Is it common to with your second? I'm not sure! With our first, we didn't have it until after he was born, around 5 weeks old. My MIL was visiting then and I wanted her to be part of it. Can't wait to hear how everyone's goes!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Harley and TonyaG, I had someone ask me the other day if I was ok and if I was going into labor...I said no (I think all I was doing was scratching my tummy?). They asked when I was due, and I said July. Her eyes got huge and she said "Is there only one in there?" :dohh: Made me feel a little intimidated about the upcoming months!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Tonya and Medzi, this was my St. Patrick's day bump last week (one day shy of 23 weeks). :flower:
 



Attached Files:







Henry 23 week bump pic.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## babyvaughan

This lady today ask how far along I am and then said oh my gosh your tiny, so tiny! She made me feel good :D my fiance mom likes to unintentionally make me feel like I'm a whale so that was a nice change! I'll get a current bump pic when I get home!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Ah, Bubbles, just saw your post! Yeah, I've had strangers ask when I'm due and when I say July they ask, "Is it twins?" One lady, when I said no, was like "Oh, big baby then." Thanks, lady! That's just what I want to hear after my first son, who was also big, had shoulder dystochia and was stuck for two minutes! Right.


----------



## k4th

I found a photo of myself when I was 22 weeks with dd (looking through old pics yesterday). I don't even look pregnant! I look slim, with glowing skin & I look SO young. This morning the mirror shows me a tired looking whale suffering from a breakout!! Wish I hadn't found that pic - gonna be huge this time!! :rofl:


----------



## Tasha

Sammy I'm glad your daughter is okay.

Jrepp, that's exciting. Not long at all to wait :)

Medzi from what I've read on here, people don't really have them with their second unless there was like a ten year age gap or something. 

Bubbles people are just rubbish, they feel the need to say something, you never hear oh perfect size always wow you're huge or gosh your tiny. I feel huge now too, I was at a friendship afternoon with my son at the secondary school he is going to go to and they kept asking me if I could walk, if I needed to sit down etc. I wanted to say I'm 24 weeks not 34 :haha: I might take a picture and upload later. I would take people calling me huge than no bump though. 

Gorgeous bump Harley :)


----------



## Tasha

Forgot to add I booked the 3d scan :dance:


----------



## Khatif

I booked a 3D scan at 28 April :). I cannot wait to see my baby again.

Are you ladies are also very emotional? 
I am so unstable. I have to cry on everything and one moment I feel overjoyed and the other moment I wil worry if everything will be fine, if the baby is growing enough ( I am not gaining any weight). I even cried on some very stupid country songs :)


Beautifulrose, I am glad everything is good. I hope it is not happening again.

I am not going to have a baby shower as they are not really common over here.

I ordered the wallpaper yesterday and if it's here I am going to get the matching paint. Two weeks later we are going to fix the baby room and then all the furniture will be set up as well.
I want to be done with buying everything by end of May. After that I can start washing everything.

What kind of clothes are you taking to the hospital to bring home your baby?


----------



## TonyaG

Nice bump Harley!
I keep waiting to have someone ask me if there are 2 so I can day YES!


----------



## Jrepp

Medzi said:


> Sammynashley - hope your daughter is feeling better and you haven't caught it! Scary that happened - glad she is on meds now.
> 
> Tonya and Harley - my bump is huge too - I'll join you in that. Only a singleton too though! I feel like I'm the size I was when I gave birth last time!
> 
> No plans for a baby shower - no one has brought it up. Is it common to with your second? I'm not sure! With our first, we didn't have it until after he was born, around 5 weeks old. My MIL was visiting then and I wanted her to be part of it. Can't wait to hear how everyone's goes!

For my sister I threw a "sprinkle shower". I am personally of the opinion that every life should be celebrated with a party and what better way than a mini baby shower? There are things that you will probably need and people really do love to help.



Tasha said:


> Forgot to add I booked the 3d scan :dance:

How exciting! when is it?



Khatif said:


> I booked a 3D scan at 28 April :). I cannot wait to see my baby again.
> 
> Are you ladies are also very emotional?
> I am so unstable. I have to cry on everything and one moment I feel overjoyed and the other moment I wil worry if everything will be fine, if the baby is growing enough ( I am not gaining any weight). I even cried on some very stupid country songs :)
> 
> 
> Beautifulrose, I am glad everything is good. I hope it is not happening again.
> 
> I am not going to have a baby shower as they are not really common over here.
> 
> I ordered the wallpaper yesterday and if it's here I am going to get the matching paint. Two weeks later we are going to fix the baby room and then all the furniture will be set up as well.
> I want to be done with buying everything by end of May. After that I can start washing everything.
> 
> What kind of clothes are you taking to the hospital to bring home your baby?

I am pretty emotionally swayed one way or another lately. I've been happier, but I have days where I break down and cry constantly. The funniest was when I started crying because my husband had to go to work. 

I'm probably going to be packing pretty lightly for the hospital. I'm going to pack a dress, bra and undies for myself to come home in (original plan was to come home in what i went in wearing, but thought that it might be wet or dirty from the labor process so nixed that idea) and then just a few white onsies for tiny tot. Hopefully we can find a really cute outfit to bring him home in, but if not its ok.



TonyaG said:


> Nice bump Harley!
> I keep waiting to have someone ask me if there are 2 so I can day YES!

I am so jealous that you are having twins! I would love to be able to say that I am having two.


----------



## hollyw79

I agree w Jrepp... EVERY baby should be celebrated. I had a baby sprinkle for my daughter after having my son 13 months prior. It doesn't have to be the same as a full blown shower and I might skip a registry.. But still have family, friends, and cake to welcome and celebrate the new life!! 

Tasha.. When is your 3d scan scheduled for?


----------



## Medzi

I've never heard of a sprinkle shower! I have a big family so I know there will be lots of visitors, etc just probably nothing official which is fine :)

As for clothes to wear home, i wore a maxi dress last time and it was very comfy. For baby just a sleeper.


----------



## MKHewson

This is my 22week bump, its coming along nicely LOL.

https://i61.tinypic.com/oziv8.jpg


----------



## Bubbles1088

Harley, people are so sweet aren't they? :dohh: We just gotta remember to take what they say with a grain of salt.

Tasha, yes, they can be for sure. They need to keep their comments to themselves, but that is probably asking too much. I am also having people ask me if I need to sit down and stuff. No, I'm good, I'll sit if I need to, and will probably prefer standing anyway since my tailbone bothers me when I sit for too long. I'm not disabled, I'm pregnant! I do appreciate the fact that I look pregnant though. And congrats on booking your 3d scan! :dance:

AFM, it's V-Day for me! Yay!!! Will be posting a V-Day bump pic a bit later. So exciting! :happydance:


----------



## Medzi

Great bump MK!


----------



## babyvaughan

For baby we have two outfits picked out for him coming home! One is a cute elephant print outfit in navy blue its a warmer outfit, the other is a newborn shorts & jacket! Our summers are strange here it can be avg. Temp like 65 or it can be extremely hot. Last summer it was extremely hot even through September so well be bringing both! For me I haven't really give it any thought, since I'm having c section it needs to not be rubbing the incision. I never thought of wearing a dress but that might actually be comfy as I wouldn't have to wear bottoms!


----------



## babyvaughan

Yay bubbles happy Vday!! :D

Two more days til mine! I think all my discomfort it due to another growth spirit for my belly lol I will get you guys a bump pic before I head out water aerobics!


----------



## Tasha

Khatif, that's not long at all. :dance: my friend bought my baby's coming home outfit I think. She got it after Christmas it has Rudolph on. :haha: I love it and it's extra special because it meant she had faith I would be bringing this baby home <3

Jrepp, that's lovely you did that. My 3d scan is on the 30th :dance: 

Lovely bump MK.

Happy V day bubbles x

I don't like dresses after baby is born (my belly is awful) but my over the bump skirts were a god send after baby was born since it stops up your tummy so no pressure on the scar, another idea babyvaughan.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Tasha said:


> Forgot to add I booked the 3d scan :dance:

 Wooo!!!



Khatif said:


> I booked a 3D scan at 28 April :). I cannot wait to see my baby again.
> 
> Are you ladies are also very emotional?
> I am so unstable. I have to cry on everything and one moment I feel overjoyed and the other moment I wil worry if everything will be fine, if the baby is growing enough ( I am not gaining any weight). I even cried on some very stupid country songs :)
> 
> What kind of clothes are you taking to the hospital to bring home your baby?

Yes, I can be overly emotional at times. About a month ago, it was bad enough that I googled prenatal depression and then decided to mention it to my doctor. It felt a little different than the emotions I had been through in my other pregnancies though. I went and saw a counsellor for three weekly sessions and just talking through it with him I started feeling a lot better. Feeling pretty "normal" now, although I do cry at random things from time to time still.

I found a sleeper and cap that I just adore for bringing baby home in. My other boys also just had a sleeper and cap for coming home, so I wanted to get the same kind of thing for this little guy. It's got paper airplanes on it! Squeee!!!



MKHewson said:


> This is my 22week bump, its coming along nicely LOL.
> 
> https://i61.tinypic.com/oziv8.jpg

Lovely!!!



Bubbles1088 said:


> Harley, people are so sweet aren't they? :dohh: We just gotta remember to take what they say with a grain of salt.
> 
> Tasha, yes, they can be for sure. They need to keep their comments to themselves, but that is probably asking too much. I am also having people ask me if I need to sit down and stuff. No, I'm good, I'll sit if I need to, and will probably prefer standing anyway since my tailbone bothers me when I sit for too long. I'm not disabled, I'm pregnant! I do appreciate the fact that I look pregnant though. And congrats on booking your 3d scan! :dance:
> 
> AFM, it's V-Day for me! Yay!!! Will be posting a V-Day bump pic a bit later. So exciting! :happydance:

Happy V-Day!!! Woooo!!! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Henry's coming home outfit.jpg
File size: 62.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Bubbles1088

Thanks, Tasha, Babyv, and Harley! Also Harley, cute little outfit!!!

Here's the V-Day bump in my brand new maternity tank from Old Navy!
 



Attached Files:







photo (18).jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Livvy

So cute Bubbles! I just got that same tank in pink and navy blue!


----------



## Medzi

Had an appointment today - it was a totally different doctor covering and she came in, was asking me questions, etc. and I didn't even realize she was the doctor! She didn't introduce herself or anything. Usually a nurse comes in first so I thought she was a nurse! Ooops!

Things are ok - my bp is still high and being managed with meds. I have to keep checking at home and if it is consistently over 145/90 then I need to go back in prior to my next appointment (in 2 weeks) to increase my medication. It is quite close to that at the moment, so I'll really have to watch. HB sounded good and measured at 150. Got instructed to start kick counts in the next week and I have my glucose test on Friday. 2 more weeks and 1 day until my next fetal echo. 

I am loving all these bumps! I'll see if I can get a good shot later - my bump is huge!


----------



## LuvallmyH

I haven't been on this thread contributing in forever. I have been reading and cheering you all on, but been so busy with my home life. Today is Vday for me. :happydance: Wanted to share a bump pic too.


It's so crazy to think we will be having our babies in such a short amount of time!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Happy V-Day, Luv!!! Wooo! Lovely bump too. :)

Welcome, Jessie! Nice to meet you. Hope things have been going well so far this pregnancy.

Medzi, glad to hear you and baby are doing well. You should definitely post a bump pic!


----------



## Livvy

Yay Jessie! We are due date buddies! :happydance: 

I am having the most awful day at work, guys. Please pray for me as I am considering quitting at this very minute!


----------



## timeforababy

Happy V day luvallmyH and bubbles

And congrats on those who have booked 3D scans (we're skipping that one).

I'm not planning a baby shower but I'm sure some of the people at work will be getting something..(I have no idea what to ask for!, we have everything we will need?). Suggestions?

and...25 week bump! I thought I was huge (this is new to me) but have had lots of comments saying it's not. ARGH...it came out sideways...help, can anyone teach me how to fix it?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2770.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Keyval

https://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/w424/keyval/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-03/IMG_20150324_204627.jpg

24 week bump :)


----------



## cdex67

25+5. I feel huge.
https://i1292.photobucket.com/albums/b564/ifightfire15/Mobile%20Uploads/20150324_174116_zpsxxcndlis.jpg


----------



## Livvy

Keyval your bump looks like mine! I can't remember- do you know what you're having? Maybe we're having the same gender :haha:


----------



## Srrme

I finally found my camera! :haha: Here's my 25 week bump picture. I'll take a 26 one tomorrow. :)
 



Attached Files:







P3190890 (2).jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Jrepp

Here is my bump at 22 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Keyval

Livvy said:


> Keyval your bump looks like mine! I can't remember- do you know what you're having? Maybe we're having the same gender :haha:

I'm having a girl livvy :) my bump feels much lower than last pregnancy though and that was a girl too ha


----------



## hollyw79

LOVING all the bump pics!!!


----------



## BeautifulRose

Well ladies I'm back in labor and delivery. Idk what happened I was walking down the aisle at the grocery store and got real dizzy and I woke up being put in an ambulance. It was the scariest thing I've ever experianced. Will update as soon as I can. They seem most worried about the way I fell but baby is moving a lot. Please keep us in your thoughts


----------



## Livvy

Praying for you beautifulrose!!


----------



## Medzi

Oh my goodness Rose! Scary :( So glad baby is moving and hope you feel better soon! Glad you are being taken care of :hugs:


----------



## BeautifulRose

Thank you ladies. 

I'm dilated at 1 which I wasn't when I was just released Sunday but they don't seem very concerned about that. I'm not contracting. My blood pressure was low as well but is now normal. I think I get to go home tonight. I'm really worried about being dilated so early. I have a cervical ultrasound April 7th that I was already scheduled for. But I'm a nervous wreck


----------



## babyvaughan

Thinking of you beautiful rose! My best friend had fainting spells like yours with her son! Once at a bank they couldn't find a cause but she went to full term! I really hope your dialation stops or they can do something to give you more time! Take it as easy as you possibly can!


----------



## Medzi

I wonder if they can move your scan up, Rose? Just to check? I think I remember you said you had your other child early? Hope you a chance to rest - I would be nervous too, that is so understandable!


----------



## k4th

Scary stuff rose. I hope they let you go home & all is well with you and baby :hugs:


----------



## dan-o

How awful BR :hugs: hope you are feeling a bit better today. Hopefully 1cm isn't anything to worry about, with ds1 I was 1.5 before and went back to 0 again. Hopefully they can scan you sooner x


----------



## dan-o

Oh wow look at all the beautiful bump pics!! :cloud9: 

You all look amazing, so many different ways to carry a bump! X


----------



## dan-o

jessieswx said:


> Livvy said:
> 
> 
> Yay Jessie! We are due date buddies! :happydance:
> 
> I am having the most awful day at work, guys. Please pray for me as I am considering quitting at this very minute!
> 
> Yay for due date buddies! :happydance:Click to expand...

Hey hun, welcome!! What is your due date, I'll add you to the front page!! :happydance: oh and are you team pink, blue or yellow? :cloud9:


----------



## Wishing1010

24 weeks bump!https://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a556/barnkn312/24weeks_zps0sz79btx.jpg

I hope all is well, BeautifulRose. :hugs:


----------



## dan-o

Gorgeous bump!! X


----------



## babyvaughan

Going to see if I can move my appointment forward I keep getting this low dull discomfort and pressure in my butt. Its almost been a week now and I want to make sure nothing is wrong! Hoping they can get me in It happens even when I'm laying down, might just be ligiments/scar tissue but I need to piece of mind that's all it is! 3.5hrs til the office opens :/


----------



## Livvy

I woke up this morning and the room was spinning out of control. Scared the crap out of me. I rolled over and tried to sit up slowly and I still feel dizzy. Anyone know why that might be? Anytime I lie down and turn the room spins. I also feel super nauseated. I drank lots yesterday and ate plenty, nothing out of the norm except I had sciatica really really badly at work.


----------



## Tasha

Welcome Jessie.

Fabulous bumps ladies.

Sounds like low bp possibly Livvy! :hugs:

Beautiful Rose :hugs: I hope you're okay.

It's scan day for me, just over two hours.


----------



## BeautifulRose

Thanks for everyones thoughts and well wishes. :flower:

Medzi, yes I had my DD at almost 34 weeks. My water broke at 3:14 AM and she was born at 6:13 AM but she was very healthy and only had to be in NICU for 6 days :cloud9: I pray I can keep bubs inuntil at least 35 weeks if not full term.

Livvy thats the same exact feeling I got yesterday, the room just was spinning and I felt so dizzy but there was no where near I could sit down. And just as Tasha said it was low BP. :hugs: Try not to be anywhere that you cant sit down if need be. 

I just keep thanking God that I fell backwards and not forward because it could have been a lot worse. :cry:


----------



## BeautifulRose

Good Luck at your scan Tasha!!


----------



## Tasha

Thank you BR. 

If you're in a shop and feel like that again ask an assistant if they have a chair you can sit on for a few minutes, lots of checkouts have chairs for the person at the till so they could probably loan you one for a bit. I use to work in a supermarket when I was working three jobs (pregnant with my first) and I did that a few times for ladies x


----------



## k4th

Good luck tasha. Hope you have a lovely (& straightforward) scan :flower:

Livvy - hope you're feeling better :hugs:

Anyone in the UK thinking of doing a birth class? Any recommendations??


----------



## Bubbles1088

BR, hope everything is ok. Sounds so scary. Thinking of you.

Livvy, hope you feel better soon. I'd pop into the Dr. if you can and you have someone to drive you.


----------



## Medzi

Hope you're getting better Rose and Livvy.

BabyV I have another friend suffering bad pressure and they found a kidney stone. Hope you got your appointment sooner.

Good luck Tasha!

Lovely bump wishing!


----------



## Babygirl3289

Beaitfulrose - Praying for you and baby! That is so scary. :flower:

Livvy- Yes see if you can call your doctor or if someone can take you in. It does sound like low bp. Drink more fluids :) 

Tasha- Good luck on your scan today! :hugs::flower:

Today my back is really aching and almost feels like its pulling towards the front. I think baby Hayden is going through a growth spurt. I am having what feels to be cramps, but I am hoping it is just growing pains.

Here is my 21 week bump!:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







FullSizeRender (2).jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## babyvaughan

I think my cramps are growing pains too.. I called the OB office but was on hold to long and gave up, decided to go to the gym and I feel great now! I will post my V-day bump pic tomorrow! Today I did 45 min workout on land and then my mom's 45 min water class, I'm wore out now lol Going to the store to get some healthier eating options! I went down a pound which makes me happy because I know about 3-4lbs off my current weight is from the terrible eating I was doing! I want to stay on my 30lb gain goal especially having a c-section meaning I wont be working out for 8 weeks!


----------



## timeforababy

BeautifulRose hope you feel better soon.

Livvy and Babyvaughn hope you get to see a dr to check you guys out.

How was the scan Tasha?

I went to my midwife appointment today and I'm left a bit unimpressed. NHS guidelines state that gestational hypertensive patients are monitored weekly but she didn't even seem to know it (I do but I always check before I go in). And she made a massive fuss over a tiny blood sugar in my urine (telling me I should be more careful in my diet) without checking that I had previously passed a fasting blood sugar test, 3 weeks ago! Anyways, I have a nurse appointment for next week as she is busy, see her the week after and then hopefully the hospital (as that's 28 weeks for bloods and tests). The receptionist booked me in every week to see now until week 33. I thought midwifes were supposed to be medically trained professionals? Also, i'm 25 weeks today and she didn't really want to measure me or listen to baby (although I know baby is good as moving well). Bah. Just a bit grumpy really. They really should know, not my place to tell them their job, but I will be at 27 weeks if this continues (I'm too stroppy for my own good!!). thanks for listening, phew!!

And booked in for whooping cough vaccine on week 28. 

I've also lost 1.5kilos from the weight i put on earlier, is this ok? Anyone know if I should be worried about weight loss? I'm drinking the same, eating pretty much the same...could it just be fluctuations from water retention?


----------



## Tasha

Not me k4th, does the hospital offer any? 

Babygirl, it does sound like stretching/growing.

Babyvaughan did you get some yummy healthy food?

Timeforababy, it's okay to loose weight in pregnancy as long as you're not setting out to loose weight and you're eating healthily.

Thank you girls. It was an okay scan. Rudi has gone down on the centiles, not massively so, so not so much of a worry for right now. My placenta, the Doppler readings weren't great, every woman who has had the same reading as me at this gestation went on to have an IUGR baby. It is not the best news but it's okay for right now. I Have to see an anaesthetist to discuss plans for a c-section as that seems more likely now but it is complicated because of my high dose Clexane (in an emergency situation I would know to stop it). I'm actually okay with it all, baby has lots of fluid, it's not an IUGR baby atm and we know what the future potentially holds.

Will upload photos of my scan and bump tomorrow x


----------



## k4th

Tasha - glad you're feeling ok. What centile was rudi & where are you now? Sounds like you had a mixed bag of news really. Also sounds like there's some positives & rudi is doing ok in there. I hope your centile stays steady - when is your next scan? Hope they take extra good care of you now & keep a close eye on that growing baby! :hugs: :hugs: 

As for the classes - the NHS one was rubbish with dd. I'm looking for something a bit more hands on with strategies to keep me calm. I'm not likely to be allowed an epidural or pethodine due to my high risk blood disorder. & that scares me.


----------



## Jrepp

babyvaughan said:


> I think my cramps are growing pains too.. I called the OB office but was on hold to long and gave up, decided to go to the gym and I feel great now! I will post my V-day bump pic tomorrow! Today I did 45 min workout on land and then my mom's 45 min water class, I'm wore out now lol Going to the store to get some healthier eating options! I went down a pound which makes me happy because I know about 3-4lbs off my current wait is from the terrible eating I was doing! I want to stay on my 30lb gain goal especially having a c-section meaning I wont be working out for 8 weeks!

What do you do in your Aqua class? I'm thinking of just doing some small low impact stuff in the water but don't really know what the classes are like.



timeforababy said:


> BeautifulRose hope you feel better soon.
> 
> Livvy and Babyvaughn hope you get to see a dr to check you guys out.
> 
> How was the scan Tasha?
> 
> I went to my midwife appointment today and I'm left a bit unimpressed. NHS guidelines state that gestational hypertensive patients are monitored weekly but she didn't even seem to know it (I do but I always check before I go in). And she made a massive fuss over a tiny blood sugar in my urine (telling me I should be more careful in my diet) without checking that I had previously passed a fasting blood sugar test, 3 weeks ago! Anyways, I have a nurse appointment for next week as she is busy, see her the week after and then hopefully the hospital (as that's 28 weeks for bloods and tests). The receptionist booked me in every week to see now until week 33. I thought midwifes were supposed to be medically trained professionals? Also, i'm 25 weeks today and she didn't really want to measure me or listen to baby (although I know baby is good as moving well). Bah. Just a bit grumpy really. They really should know, not my place to tell them their job, but I will be at 27 weeks if this continues (I'm too stroppy for my own good!!). thanks for listening, phew!!
> 
> And booked in for whooping cough vaccine on week 28.
> 
> I've also lost 1.5kilos from the weight i put on earlier, is this ok? Anyone know if I should be worried about weight loss? I'm drinking the same, eating pretty much the same...could it just be fluctuations from water retention?

I'm sorry your docs aren't on the same page as you. I wouldn't worry too much about loosing a bit of weight but if it continues you may want to let someone know.



Tasha said:


> Not me k4th, does the hospital offer any?
> 
> Babygirl, it does sound like stretching/growing.
> 
> Babyvaughan did you get some yummy healthy food?
> 
> Timeforababy, it's okay to loose weight in pregnancy as long as you're not setting out to loose weight and you're eating healthily.
> 
> Thank you girls. It was an okay scan. Rudi has gone down on the centiles, not massively so, so not so much of a worry for right now. My placenta, the Doppler readings weren't great, every woman who has had the same reading as me at this gestation went on to have an IUGR baby. It is not the best news but it's okay for right now. I Have to see an anaesthetist to discuss plans for a c-section as that seems more likely now but it is complicated because of my high dose Clexane (in an emergency situation I would know to stop it). I'm actually okay with it all, baby has lots of fluid, it's not an IUGR baby atm and we know what the future potentially holds.
> 
> Will upload photos of my scan and bump tomorrow x

I'm praying for you and hoping that Rudi keeps right on track. What percentiles are you looking at? 



k4th said:


> Tasha - glad you're feeling ok. What centile was rudi & where are you now? Sounds like you had a mixed bag of news really. Also sounds like there's some positives & rudi is doing ok in there. I hope your centile stays steady - when is your next scan? Hope they take extra good care of you now & keep a close eye on that growing baby! :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> As for the classes - the NHS one was rubbish with dd. I'm looking for something a bit more hands on with strategies to keep me calm. I'm not likely to be allowed an epidural or pethodine due to my high risk blood disorder. & that scares me.

I can't have an epidurak due to my spina bifida. For the blood issue they are going to (supposidly&#128532;) have numerous uterotonics in the room waiting.

AFM: pelvic pain doc is getting to the bottom of my lack of a doctor issue. Apparently the attending should be stopping in each time I visit, but I have yet to see an attending. I finished my skirt for the baby showrt/gender reveal! I'm so excited. I also figured out a way to live stream my big reveal on Twitter. I would love to connect with more of you there! My username is @reppjess
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 8


----------



## JoyofMyLife

BR, that is very scary! I hope everything is ok with you and baby. Please take it easy and keep us posted with any updates.

Livvy, I had the same thing happen to me several times a few weeks ago. It was only when I was laying down and the room would literally start spinning. It probably happened every day for about a week and then stopped. Not sure what caused it but it hasn't happened since. If it keeps happening then I would definitely get it checked out.

Has anyone started swelling up in their hands and/or feet? I have sausage fingers today and it is very uncomfortable. I thought this shouldn't happen until later in pregnancy???

Here's is my 25+2 week bump! :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Jrepp

JoyofMyLife said:


> BR, that is very scary! I hope everything is ok with you and baby. Please take it easy and keep us posted with any updates.
> 
> Livvy, I had the same thing happen to me several times a few weeks ago. It was only when I was laying down and the room would literally start spinning. It probably happened every day for about a week and then stopped. Not sure what caused it but it hasn't happened since. If it keeps happening then I would definitely get it checked out.
> 
> Has anyone started swelling up in their hands and/or feet? I have sausage fingers today and it is very uncomfortable. I thought this shouldn't happen until later in pregnancy???
> 
> Here's is my 25+2 week bump! :)

I have. My wedding rings haven't fit for a few weeks due to swelling and by the end of the day my ankles are about as thck as my thighs.


----------



## babyvaughan

Tasha! I did :) I've eat a lot better this week and I'm so glad i was on this horrible pattern of eating everything sweet/junk food and I couldn't stop lol

Jrepp, It's not hard at all and I skip the parts for your abs. A lot of jogging in the water forward, backwards, hoping your legs to each side, and some of the moves at the same time you use these water arm bells and your punching in the water or bring them up and down from your sides. I stay in the shallow part so that its not hard on my body! Its crazy how it takes the weight off your body when you get out notice! If you Google water aerobics moves or even youtube you will probably find somethings to try out yourself! Its helped my back and I have more energy than before! On land I ride the workout bike, walk on the treadmill, and do arm/leg machines. I listen to my body so I dont over do anything.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Tasha-Sounds like mixed news. I'm glad all seems well for the most part. Hoping Rudi stays on track!

Joy-My feet and ankles have started swelling. My hands not so much. But DH is concerned and wants me to stay off of my feet as much as possible. I'm doing my best! My shoes still fit me so I think I'm good...for now. ;)

AFM, I'm worrying right now because I was craving soft serve frozen yogurt from a (reputable) yogurt chain around here (Sweet CeCe's). I've had their yogurt this pregnancy before and been fine, but when I went today, the yogurt seemed a little melty and came out of the machine fast. The machines and the store are very clean, and the machines seem to have an auto-clean that cleans during the day and night, so I guess I shouldn't worry too much, but I am because the yogurt seemed a little too soft and melty. I then consulted Dr. Google, which is always a bad idea, about listeria, and I don't want my baby to die :(. But on the other side of that coin, no website, not even the American Pregnancy Association or any of the pamphlets my Dr. gave me at the beginning of the pregnancy, said anything about not eating fro-yo or soft serve. Am I just letting my anxiety run away with me? I think I'm going to mention it to my Dr. tomorrow at my gestational diabetes test appointment...which honestly, the whole reason I had frozen yogurt tonight was because I suspect I have GD, so I wanted to go out with a bang...ha.


----------



## dan-o

timeforababy said:


> BeautifulRose hope you feel better soon.
> 
> Livvy and Babyvaughn hope you get to see a dr to check you guys out.
> 
> How was the scan Tasha?
> 
> I went to my midwife appointment today and I'm left a bit unimpressed. NHS guidelines state that gestational hypertensive patients are monitored weekly but she didn't even seem to know it (I do but I always check before I go in). And she made a massive fuss over a tiny blood sugar in my urine (telling me I should be more careful in my diet) without checking that I had previously passed a fasting blood sugar test, 3 weeks ago! Anyways, I have a nurse appointment for next week as she is busy, see her the week after and then hopefully the hospital (as that's 28 weeks for bloods and tests). The receptionist booked me in every week to see now until week 33. I thought midwifes were supposed to be medically trained professionals? Also, i'm 25 weeks today and she didn't really want to measure me or listen to baby (although I know baby is good as moving well). Bah. Just a bit grumpy really. They really should know, not my place to tell them their job, but I will be at 27 weeks if this continues (I'm too stroppy for my own good!!). thanks for listening, phew!!
> 
> And booked in for whooping cough vaccine on week 28.
> 
> I've also lost 1.5kilos from the weight i put on earlier, is this ok? Anyone know if I should be worried about weight loss? I'm drinking the same, eating pretty much the same...could it just be fluctuations from water retention?

Make a fuss if your not happy, they can get a bit lax sometimes. They can give you all sorts of pills to keep it in check and keep the placenta healthy. You can have scans and additional blood pressure/pee checks. I didn't and kinda wish I had. I only had routine appointments every 2-3 weeks, even though I had elevated BP. In fact they couldn't see me between 36w and 40+3 as they were too busy. My BP was about 150/95 at 36w unmedicated, which had turned into late onset PE by the time they eventually saw me at 40w. It was over the 160/100 mark by then, I was swollen and had visuals, reduced movements. I was admitted on the spot, medicated and induced immediately. My son was born 7lbs, which sounds ok, but he had a skinny 5lb body and a 9lb head. The placenta was breaking down (I had a good look at at as I am very familiar with placentas!) To be honest I think we got away with it. I would have been much better off being induced at 38w

With my second I was consultnant led and they paid more attention to me. I had routine appts as if it was my first baby and was put on aspirin. If I moaned tho, they got me in for a BP and toco monitoring right away. I had normal blood pressure with him tho, so inwas happy to go 2-3 weeks between appts (and got a home BP monitor) I deilivered him at 38w anyway (37 by my dates) and his head and body were more or less on the same centile. He was 7lb 5oz, healthy placenta.


----------



## dan-o

Tasha, sorry it wasn't 100% reassuring news, but it sounds like he's still doing superbly!! :cloud9: I presume they will just take him out if any signs of starting to stall with his growth? How long do you go between growth scans now?


----------



## dan-o

Ps. Just realised I wrote 'he' :haha: I do think you are having a boy tho!;)


----------



## dan-o

Gorgous bumps ladies!! :cloud9:


----------



## Tasha

K4th, The nhs one for my oldest (so eleven years ago) was rubbish too, thought it might have come on a bit since then. I've heard good things about Daisy parent classes. Loads love the NCT too.

Discounting my scan two weeks ago (it was so rushed and I was sure she over measured and my consultant agrees), in four weeks baby has gone from 50th to 35th, so not drastic at all but a downward trend that needs to be kept a close eye on. The 8th is my next NHS scan, being seen weekly now though.

Love your skirt jrepp <3 

Joy I noticed the fat fingers yesterday too.

Babyvaughan, sugar is definitely addictive and hard to break the cycle. If you 'need' sugar though, just choose natural like fruit over rubbish. 

Bubbles, it's such a rare thing to get and unlikely to happen. IM sure you are fine. :hugs: though, it's such a worrying time is pregnancy.

:haha: dano, about 50% of my bnb and sands girls think girl and the other half think boy. Most said girl looking at yesterday's photo. I love all the guessing though it's exciting. Yes they will take Rudi out if/when things get worse, which is why we are sorting c-section plans. It's just a balancing act of getting as far as possible as each day's important but not pushing too far. We shall see. Has the bleeding still stopped?

Scan pic from yesterday,
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## hollyw79

What a sweet scan picture Tasha! I think boy! :)


----------



## dan-o

So cute Tasha, still think boy :blue: :D


----------



## k4th

Lovely scan tasha - I'm going :pink: 35th centile is still within the norm isn't it? - hope baby stays on that growth line for a good while!!

I've found a daisy birth class nearby. Might consider that - it's just the only info I can find is their own adverts - rather than peoples experiences. Hmmmm....

In other news - had a really good physio appointment yesterday. Got some really good tips - apparently the two worst things you can do with pelvic girdle pain are sitting on the sofa & pushing a supermarket trolley!! Was given a huge tubigrip style bandage to wear under bust, down over bump and then double fold over hips - it's giving so much support. Heaven!! Although not all that sexy :rofl:


----------



## Bubbles1088

It really is worrying, Tasha. Pile that onto someone with anxiety problems already and you have a mess! Haha. I will be asking my Dr. about it today though. She will probably say the same thing, but I want to be sure.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Also, cute scan pic! I'm saying boy as well!


----------



## Livvy

I guess boy as well Tasha :flower: regardless of gender, it looks like you've got a cute little one in there!


----------



## Livvy

I bought maternity skinny jeans at Old Navy yesterday and I feel like a normal person again! :) :) I miss the days when my regular jeans fit!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Yay Livvy how exciting! I miss my old jeans too, but I do love how comfy maternity jeans are...


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Beautiful scan Tasha. I think boy as well. :)


----------



## Babygirl3289

Tasha- Such a great scan pic <3 I'm thinking boy as well:blue:
I will be praying that baby continues to maintain and continue to grow :flower:

Joy - Your bump is adorable! I <3 the dress !


----------



## Bubbles1088

Well my appointment today went well. I hope I passed the glucose test. The drink wasn't as bad as I thought it would be, basically tasted like orange Gatorade or something. They also got the heart measurement they needed, and everything is measuring and looking great! She's in the 50th percentile, which they are happy with, and she has a great heart rate of 144! :cloud9: Also she is weighing 1lb 9oz!

I also asked about the fro yo situation. She said the risk is very, very low, but I should stay away from it for the rest of the pregnancy. Glad I asked. Also got some things sorted out with bills and insurance, thank goodness. I have so many bills...

Dan-o, I have some appointments for you. They went ahead and booked me through June so here's the list:

April 22
May 6
May 22
June 3
June 18
June 24

All are regular OB visits, just checkups to make sure all is well.

Here are some pics from today. My little wiggle worm. <3 <3 <3
 



Attached Files:







00000baby.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 8









00000babyfoot.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## timeforababy

dan-o said:


> Make a fuss if your not happy, they can get a bit lax sometimes. They can give you all sorts of pills to keep it in check and keep the placenta healthy. You can have scans and additional blood pressure/pee checks. I didn't and kinda wish I had. I only had routine appointments every 2-3 weeks, even though I had elevated BP. In fact they couldn't see me between 36w and 40+3 as they were too busy. My BP was about 150/95 at 36w unmedicated, which had turned into late onset PE by the time they eventually saw me at 40w. It was over the 160/100 mark by then, I was swollen and had visuals, reduced movements. I was admitted on the spot, medicated and induced immediately. My son was born 7lbs, which sounds ok, but he had a skinny 5lb body and a 9lb head. The placenta was breaking down (I had a good look at at as I am very familiar with placentas!) To be honest I think we got away with it. I would have been much better off being induced at 38w
> 
> With my second I was consultnant led and they paid more attention to me. I had routine appts as if it was my first baby and was put on aspirin. If I moaned tho, they got me in for a BP and toco monitoring right away. I had normal blood pressure with him tho, so inwas happy to go 2-3 weeks between appts (and got a home BP monitor) I deilivered him at 38w anyway (37 by my dates) and his head and body were more or less on the same centile. He was 7lb 5oz, healthy placenta.

Thank you!! I was thinking that I was perhaps over reacting but now I'm glad to see that I was right to keep pushing for all the appointments. We aren't getting any extra baby scans (except 32 weeks for fibroid). I certainly don't want to go into hospital for an appointment and have it induced on the spot. I will remind midwife re guidelines anyways.

I work with a number of consultants (sadly not in obstetrics) so they always check on me (and doubly check now I'm on meds for hypertension!). They would rather know when I'm going to be off rather than get a text!


----------



## timeforababy

Livvy said:


> I bought maternity skinny jeans at Old Navy yesterday and I feel like a normal person again! :) :) I miss the days when my regular jeans fit!

It has been an awfully lonnnggggg time since my normal jeans fit. I still pull them out once in a while and look at them wistfully. (but happy of course!!) :haha:


----------



## madtowngirl

24 weeks today. Baby girl has been pretty active today. I feel like I can breathe a bit better, now.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Happy 24 weeks, madtowngirl!


----------



## Livvy

Happy v-day, madtowngirl! 

Bubbles, my LO weighed 1lb 9 oz at our 24 week scan too!


----------



## JoyofMyLife

My LO weighed 1lb 9oz at my 24+4 week scan too! That must be the Magic number for 24 weeks. :)


----------



## babyvaughan

Today's my V-day also :) I can't believe after my journey that I am not only prego but that I've made it this far! Yesterday I got to feel little flutter kicks near my ribs :)


----------



## Srrme

I hope everyone is doing well! :)


----------



## babyvaughan

Fiancés parents bought our pack n play/bassinet today! I'm so excited, only large item we need now is the swing which they've offered to buy but I feel they've been generous enough! My parents bought our jogger and we bought the car seat :) after my shower just a few items and well be ready! I can't wait!! This is the pack n play we chose! https://mobile.walmart.com/ip/Safety-1st-Sweet-Wonder-Playard-Cubes/34391024?type=search


----------



## LIB

That's really nice of them babyvaughan, I like the pack n play!

Has anybody else been told that their baby is going to be small? I expected this baby to not be huge as DD was 5lb 1oz at 36 weeks, so she may not have been at full term.

But everything i've read and the measurements they gave me for 22 weeks, he's the right weight, 1lb 1oz. I've rung my local hospital about a growth scan, but i'm constantly paranoid that he isn't growing properly now, especially since I have a small bump. 

Dan-o I have another fetal cardiac scan on the 29th April


----------



## Baby_Dreams

I've been so bad at catching up! Hope everyone is well xx

AFM I'm 26 weeks today :)


----------



## Jrepp

babyvaughan said:


> Fiancés parents bought our pack n play/bassinet today! I'm so excited, only large item we need now is the swing which they've offered to buy but I feel they've been generous enough! My parents bought our jogger and we bought the car seat :) after my shower just a few items and well be ready! I can't wait!! This is the pack n play we chose! https://mobile.walmart.com/ip/Safety-1st-Sweet-Wonder-Playard-Cubes/34391024?type=search

That's so nice iof them! We chose a similar pack and play but the diaper changer reverses to a portable napper for the wee one.



LIB said:


> That's really nice of them babyvaughan, I like the pack n play!
> 
> Has anybody else been told that their baby is going to be small? I expected this baby to not be huge as DD was 5lb 1oz at 36 weeks, so she may not have been at full term.
> 
> But everything i've read and the measurements they gave me for 22 weeks, he's the right weight, 1lb 1oz. I've rung my local hospital about a growth scan, but i'm constantly paranoid that he isn't growing properly now, especially since I have a small bump.
> 
> Dan-o I have another fetal cardiac scan on the 29th April

My little one was in the 33rd percentile in weight but in the 50ish percentiles for everything else. I do have a predisposition to having small babies due to the medical issues though.


----------



## babyvaughan

At 22 wks+5 baby was 1lb 4 oz and they said he was 85th percentile so I believe your babies doing great on weight!


----------



## dan-o

More vdays!! Congrats ladies! Can't wait until we all pass that milestone! 

I've made a start on clearing out my office.. aka baby's room!! :happydance:
Not that he'll sleep in for about 9 months, if my other two are anything to go by :haha:but he will keep his things in there and probably chill out in his cot when I'm doing something boring :)


----------



## Rach87

Lib my lady was 19th% at 14 weeks, and 30th% at 19 weeks. Dr said anything between 10-90% is perfectly normal. 

Dan-o my next appts are 4/14 reg ob checkup and 4/23 growth scan and placenta location. Thanks!

Happy v-day ladies!


----------



## Medzi

Glucose test today... Hoping for a pass!

Happy V-Day ladies!!


----------



## ellaford

Hey guys I am Ella/Eleanor. I'm due July 5th, team blue x :wave:

finally got around to making an account!


----------



## heaveneats

we got blinds today for babys room woo hoo!! now we just need to decide if we are moving DD to big girl bed and using her crib or are we buying a new one since hers converts to day bed... soo many things to think about


----------



## Livvy

Welcome Ella! :)


----------



## ellaford

Livvy said:


> Welcome Ella! :)

thanks! I'm a little late to the party :haha:


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Welcome Ella! 

Good luck on your glucose test, Medzi! I just took mine right now too & it wasn't too bad. :)


----------



## Bubbles1088

Welcome, Ella! :wave:

Good luck on your glucose test, Medzi! Just had mine yesterday and it wasn't horrible. I got the nurse that doesn't draw blood well though...she's known for that at the office. Dug around like crazy for a vein and finally switched to the other arm, the one I told her to go with in the first place because my right arm doesn't like to give blood. -_-;


----------



## Babygirl3289

Welcome Ella! 


Happy V-day ladies! I have 2 more weeks ! haha

I'm 22 weeks today! Yay! and Today is my daughters bday! She turns 7 :) Cannot believe she is 7!! 

Hope you all are doing well! <3


----------



## dan-o

ellaford said:


> Hey guys I am Ella/Eleanor. I'm due July 5th, team blue x :wave:
> 
> finally got around to making an account!

Welcome!! :)


----------



## k4th

Hi Ella :hi:

Bubbles - I have loads of blood tests. Fortnightly atm. It's awful when you get a nurse that can't do it well :dohh:

Medzi - good luck for the gtt. I have one scheduled for April :(


I'm counting down to v-day... Next weds for me!!

I started to clear dd's old nursery today. She moved to her "big girl room" last month for her birthday - I thought we had moved all her stuff with her but there was still so much cr*p to sort through! And then of course I found the dust bunnies so it turned into a full spring clean!!!


----------



## Livvy

Ahhhhh! I just realized I'm in the double digits!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Oh, wow, Livvy! That's crazy! Hooray for double digits! :)

Welcome, Ella! Not too late to join the party for sure. :flow:

Good luck today, Medzi! Will you know the results today?


Speaking of the GTT... Long story short, I got my blood glucose monitor out today (I had GD in my last pregnancy) and my post-breakfast number was high. I'll keep testing throughout the day, but I think I probably have GD again. *sigh* Wondering if this means I'll even have to take the GTT, if I can show them my numbers from over a few days.


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Oh that sucks Harley. I have my GTT test next Wed :(


----------



## Jrepp

I thought that baby was less active if you were moving a lot. Little man has been moving nonstop today as we try and get everything done for the shower tomorrow


----------



## Medzi

No, I have to wait for the results. I'm not worried. I didn't have it last time and I haven't felt any different. Who knows, but it should be fine. 

Welcome Ella :wave:

Yay for double digits!


----------



## ellaford

thanks for the welcomes :)


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Welcome Ella xx


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Happy 22 weeks Babygirl! And happy bday to your daughter.

Yay for double digits Livvy!

I got my glucose results back already and I passed! Yay! I'm so relieved cause I've bern eating a ton of sweets this whole pregnancy.

Harley, have you tried testing before you eat? My dr told me to go early in the morning and not eat anything with sugar before the test to increase my chances of passing.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Jrepp said:


> I thought that baby was less active if you were moving a lot. Little man has been moving nonstop today as we try and get everything done for the shower tomorrow

I think sometimes your movement can "rock" baby to sleep, but I think it's more that we just don't notice them as much when we're up and about. 



Medzi said:


> No, I have to wait for the results. I'm not worried. I didn't have it last time and I haven't felt any different. Who knows, but it should be fine.

Got my fingers crossed for you! Can't say I really felt any different when I was diagnosed with it, but I did just barely fail. So I guess I just had a little bit of GD. Ha!



JoyofMyLife said:


> I got my glucose results back already and I passed! Yay! I'm so relieved cause I've bern eating a ton of sweets this whole pregnancy.
> 
> Harley, have you tried testing before you eat? My dr told me to go early in the morning and not eat anything with sugar before the test to increase my chances of passing.

Oh, yay! Now you can go on eating sweets. Hee hee.

If/when I take the test, I'm sure they will send me for the 2-hour fasting one rather than the 1 hour one where you can eat before. And that one is always done in the morning so that you can fast overnight. I opted for the 2-hour test in both of my other pregnancies anyway. I figured why risk failing the 1 hour one and then having to do the 2-hour one on top of that!

ETA: My next doctor's appointment is on Tuesday, so I'll talk about it with her then. :)


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Interesting as I didn't get the option I just have to do the 2 hour one x


----------



## sammynashley

Hey ladies haven't been on for a while both children have ended up with slapped cheek so it's been pretty full on, I had my blood test to check if me and baby could have caught it and they messed the results up somehow so hopefully will get the results Tuesday.

How's everyone else been? Sorry I've not looked back I'm on my phone so it's awkward! Hope you lovely ladies are ok.


----------



## babyvaughan

Woke up and felt like I needed a boost decided to get my hair done, I planned on waiting 3 weeks so it was fresh for my shower but I needed to not feel so blah! I tried a new salon which had me worried but she did a great job! 

Keep getting worried, I know baby is fine as I used my doppler yesterday and I do feel some movements but his movements are few and far between :( I used to feel him all the time. Last I asked which was week and half ago my placenta was behind him so maybe it moved again? I have no idea what would cause such a change but its been like this for a week now! His movements gave me constant reassurance and I miss them!!


----------



## ellaford

babyvaughan said:


> Woke up and felt like I needed a boost decided to get my hair done, I planned on waiting 3 weeks so it was fresh for my shower but I needed to not feel so blah! I tried a new salon which had me worried but she did a great job!
> 
> Keep getting worried, I know baby is fine as I used my doppler yesterday and I do feel some movements but his movements are few and far between :( I used to feel him all the time. Last I asked which was week and half ago my placenta was behind him so maybe it moved again? I have no idea what would cause such a change but its been like this for a week now! His movements gave me constant reassurance and I miss them!!

I haven't felt this baby much at all in this pregnancy, it's so scary sometimes! It's hard not to worry. I'm sure everything is fine, but I agree that the movements give constant reassurance. My last 2 moved all the time. I think this one might just be lazy :haha:


----------



## Bubbles1088

Congrats on double digits, Livvy!

sammynashley, I hope everyone gets well soon and you and baby don't have it!

Babyv, :hugs: movements are so reassuring, aren't they? My baby has some quieter days too. Today has been one of them. Trying not to think too much about it!

AFM, blood results are back. No GD thank goodness, but I'm anemic so I'll have to go on iron supplements twice a day. Not really excited about that, I've enjoyed a constipation-free pregnancy thus far.


----------



## babyvaughan

My GD test is the 6th at 2pm she told me to eat just nothing sweet but I don't wanna fail it lol. I think I'll go eariler have it done then go eat lunch before my actual appointment. I know you drink the juice but do u have to sit an hour then they draw it?


----------



## hollyw79

babyvaughan~ this baby is RIDICULOUSLY quiet! :hissy: I understand! It's very possible that your baby just turned and is facing your back instead making the kicks less apparent! I'm lucky to feel mine at all!


----------



## hollyw79

Here is my bump progression pic.. funny how I felt so gross at 11w4d and now looking back, I miss my body :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







22w4d.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 15


----------



## countryblonde

Hey ladies. .just putting in my two cents and saying hi! Always following just don't post much, having a pretty straight forward pregnancy social don't feel like I always have something to say. 
Can't believe how many are past vday. It's so exciting! And I am totally loving all the bump pics.. I've been slacking on taking mine but will update soon. I have been having braxton hicks like crazy the last couple days which makes me think I am probably not drinking enough water.. so back to water water water all day long for me! Hopefully it helps a bit


----------



## Harley Quinn

Aw, Bubbles, sorry you're anemic. I hope the iron supplements don't ruin your digestion too much. I've had to take them in both my previous pregnancies (and I suspect I will this time too), so I sympathize.

Babyv, I think Holly is onto something; perhaps baby is just facing toward the back so the movements are less pronounced. And I've only ever done the 2-hour GTT, but yes, they draw your blood, you drink the "juice" and then sit for an hour. Then they do one more draw. (And if it's the two hour test, then you sit for another hour and then the do one last draw.)


----------



## babyvaughan

Okay :) its the 1hr! He was head down last Wednesday the change happened Friday so maybe! His movements aren't as strong feeling as were either :( hopefully he gets to moving soon!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Do they mess with your appetite at all, Harley? They want me to take 325mg twice a day, but I'm already on a prenatal that provides 28mg, which is supposedly 156% of the daily value already. I don't want to take too much and have it mess up my digestion/appetite. Kinda worried about taking them.


----------



## Harley Quinn

They can cause nausea sometimes. I always just took the cheap little red ones. But I know there are some iron supplements that are easier to digest. And the reason we need more than the daily value is that our bodies create more blood during pregnancy. I read that we have like 50% more blood! Crazy.

Another thing to keep in mind is that vitamin C helps your body absorb iron. I've heard lots of women say their doctor tells them to take their iron with a glass of orange juice for that reason.


----------



## Tasha

Yep, that's true about the vitamin c, bell peppers, strawberries are other ways to get vitamin c too. Liquid iron is kinder on your tummy if you do have that issue x


----------



## dan-o

My 24w bump... 13 weeks to go! (Hopefully!) Compared to my pic from 9w :haha: can't believe I felt all puffy then :roll:

https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/62D53E97-BA43-47E7-AE3D-708448912504.jpg


----------



## dan-o

sammynashley said:


> Hey ladies haven't been on for a while both children have ended up with slapped cheek so it's been pretty full on, I had my blood test to check if me and baby could have caught it and they messed the results up somehow so hopefully will get the results Tuesday.
> 
> How's everyone else been? Sorry I've not looked back I'm on my phone so it's awkward! Hope you lovely ladies are ok.

Oh gosh what a worry :( I got exposed with ds2 at about 20w, but the midwife didn't seem to know what it was so I didn't get tested. I never got ill, and had no fluid issues with ds2, so I presume I didn't get it. How are you feeling? Most of us are immune usually aren't we? 



hollyw79 said:


> Here is my bump progression pic.. funny how I felt so gross at 11w4d and now looking back, I miss my body :rofl:

I just posted somehting similar! :haha: 
Gorgeous bump progression!


----------



## ellaford

Morning :hi:

DD, DH and I are still in bed, watching Frozen and eating sweets :blush:. I didn't sleep good last night so we are lazying about a bit until later when we're going out. I wish I could sleep all day today though lol


----------



## hollyw79

Dan o, you look great! So tiny! Love it! Crazy how we feel big at almost every stage :rofl:

Ella.. That sounds sooo nice!


----------



## Jrepp

It's gender reveal and baby shower day!!


----------



## dan-o

Ooh exciting jrepp!!! Hope you have a lovely day!!


----------



## ellaford

Jrepp said:


> It's gender reveal and baby shower day!!

have fun! :flower:


----------



## Bubbles1088

Cute bump, dan-o!

Ohh Jrepp how exciting! Have fun!!! :flower:


----------



## sammynashley

Dan-o it's a bit of a worry as I was really I'll a couple of days before DD had gotten Ill, I also had a funny rash on one cheek but put it down to the joys of pregnancy, I should get my results back Tuesday. 

I was told most people are immune as they catch it as a child sometimes without even knowing and once you've had it you can't get it again. But as far as my mum is aware I didn't have it as a child. Luckily DD/DS have improved so much that they'll be coming home from the mil's I've missed them so much! 


Jrepp- how exciting., hope you have an amazing time!


Afm- can't wait until next weekend, mil has got the children for a couple days so I can work..and then we're going baby shopping!! And then cinema. I've got my GTT in 2 weeks gotta say I'm really not looking forward to it, I feel so ill every time! And then the day after I have my whooping cough injection (hate injections!)


----------



## babyvaughan

Yay jrepp how exciting!! :)

This morning I felt some strong movements made my morning :)


----------



## Harley Quinn

Yay, Jrepp! Can't wait to see/hear how today goes. :)

sammynashley, that sounds like an amazing weekend you have planned, I'd be excited for that too! Next weekend is a four-day weekend for me because I get Good Friday and Easter Monday off! woot!


----------



## k4th

Hope you have a great day jrepp :)


----------



## dan-o

Got the outfit I ordered for our little man today, could be a coming home outfit depending on when he's born <3 baby clothes make me go all silly :haha:

https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/F1C46D79-0C72-495D-A4E1-37D62B130966.jpg


----------



## dan-o

Babyv, glad you are getting some decent movements to reassure you! 
I've been getting some strong ones too recently! Last night he was hitting a nerve and making my leg jump! :haha:


----------



## Harley Quinn

dan-o, those clothes are adorable! I agree, something about buying baby clothes makes me all giddy. :D


----------



## k4th

Dan-o - those clothes are gorgeous!!! I'm gonna start thinking about a coming home outfit soon :)


----------



## Livvy

I love those clothes, Dan-o!! Too cute!


----------



## ellaford

dan-o said:


> Got the outfit I ordered for our little man today, could be a coming home outfit depending on when he's born <3 baby clothes make me go all silly :haha:
> 
> https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/F1C46D79-0C72-495D-A4E1-37D62B130966.jpg

aw those are too cute! I love buying baby clothes... maybe a little too much :haha:


----------



## Bubbles1088

Dan-o! Those clothes are too cute! Baby clothes are the best!!!


----------



## babyvaughan

Dan-o those are so adorable!! Today's been an uncomfortable prego day lol but I managed 3 birthday celebrations now I'm exhausted!


----------



## hollyw79

omggggggggg baby clothes!!! :cloud9:


----------



## ellaford

I'm tired tonight too... Only went out once to the cemetary and it was only around the corner. Spent the rest of it cuddled in bed watching movies and I'm still exhausted. :dohh: I will miss an hour of sleep tonight too as the clocks go forward tonight :growlmad:


----------



## babyvaughan

Jrepp! I hope you gender reveal/shower went great! Excited to hear about it!!

I'm going to try to work on some wedding planning tomorrow, I didn't mention it but we were set to be married two weeks after my due date (didn't know I was pregnant) we moved it to march 2016 so we have plenty of time but I know motherhood is going to consume me so I better get most of it done now! I have the venue booked, my dress, and bridesmaid dress but there is so much more to accomplish/decide lol. Any of you get married after having a child? He will be 8 months at our wedding!


----------



## poppy

24 weeks! Yay!


----------



## poppy

Gorgeous baby clothes Dano and happy v - day for yesterday xxx


----------



## Tasha

Cute baby clothes.

Happy v day Dano and all those hitting it.

Babyvaughan, exciting. I got married twelve weeks after my first was born, it was organised in six weeks and two of those he was in hospital with meningitis. It was hardwork organising it but lots of fun too x


----------



## babyvaughan

Happy Vday Poppy!!


----------



## Tasha

Happy v day also poppy :dance:


----------



## dan-o

Babyv, we got married at 28 weeks pregnant! It was fab! :) 
Baby finally gave us an excuse to get married :haha: (we'd lived together unmarried for 9 years by that point lol)


Sooooo tired this morning, definitely noticed losing an hour due to the clocks going forward! :wacko: Sunday is an early start for us anyway, but today the alarm went off 5.30 by my body clock! Zzzzzzz


----------



## Livvy

My cat is having kittens!! Only 2 so far, not sure if there are more or not. I called off work once I found her and all the blood.


----------



## BeautifulRose

Oh wow exciting Livvvy I wanna see pics of the baby kitty's :)

Im taking DD to get Easter pics this morning and then later it's both of our first time going to the circus. I think I'm more excited than her lol

Congrats to all the ladies passing Vday !! 

Only 5 days until the 3rd trimester for me


----------



## timeforababy

Happy V-day poppy and dan=o!

Such cute clothes.

I've been having pins and needles on my arms today. Has anyone had an antenatal massage and it helped? I'm feeling a bit sore/tender so would like one (it's beeen sooooooo long!!)


----------



## ellaford

babyvaughan said:


> Jrepp! I hope you gender reveal/shower went great! Excited to hear about it!!
> 
> I'm going to try to work on some wedding planning tomorrow, I didn't mention it but we were set to be married two weeks after my due date (didn't know I was pregnant) we moved it to march 2016 so we have plenty of time but I know motherhood is going to consume me so I better get most of it done now! I have the venue booked, my dress, and bridesmaid dress but there is so much more to accomplish/decide lol. Any of you get married after having a child? He will be 8 months at our wedding!

DH and I got married when my DS was 4. Older than your son will be but it was so much fun with him there too. I have such fond memories of that day, it was great to be able to share it with him.

I am 26 weeks today :happydance: only a week until the third tri!


----------



## Livvy

5 kittens now! :)


----------



## Tasha

The best day of the week Ella :haha: I'm 25 weeks today.

4d scan day tomorrow for me, I'm sooooo excited and this is the first scan I've been excited about since Honey (my first stillbirth) x


----------



## Tasha

Livvy yay :dance: glad I'm not a cat though, could you imagine being pregnant with five? :wacko:


----------



## dan-o

Good luck livvy, hope it goes well! We have puppies due in a few weeks :) 

Happy 25w Tasha, hope you have a fab scan tomorrow, so nice to be excited about one rather than anxious!! :happydance:


----------



## k4th

That made me laugh tasha - pregnant with 5??! :haha: yes, very glad I'm not a cat!! Happy 25 weeks. 

Dan-o - the clock change has hit me too. We changed all the clocks last night, dd is always up at 7.30, but all I've been able to think all day is "she's been up since 6.30"! Sooooo tired!

Livvy - congrats on the new additions to your family. Kittens are adorable!


----------



## Livvy

Yay Tasha! Can't wait to see pics from the scan! :) 

I was just telling my husband that if I only had to be pregnant for 9 weeks I'd be a lot happier :haha: cats have all the luck!


----------



## Medzi

Sorry for being a bit MIA - but I have been keeping up :)

Tasha I'm soooo excited about your scan! Can't wait to hear all about it! 

Happy V-day to all the ladies who have made it! Such a wonderful feeling!

Livvy - wow! Did you know she was pregnant? (probably...just asking...;) ) 

Jrepp - how was the gender party!? You'll have to post some pics! I don't have twitter so couldn't live follow.

Can anyone offer some advice? I am getting those really awful Charlie horse leg cramps in my calves in the night. Not every night, but have had it 3 times in the past 2 weeks. They hurt sooo bad! I had one about 90 mins ago and my legs still really hurts. I thought I read about calcium helping, but I've been drinking a lot of milk and taking a supplement and it is still happening. Any ideas? My mom apparently had them bad when she was pregnant but I don't remember any last time around. 

Counting down to our fetal echo... 10 more days... I feel like I've waited a lifetime.


----------



## Tasha

Potassium helps with leg cramps hun, so banana's are good. Not sure what else food wise has lots of potassium but applying heat to mine helps x


----------



## Bubbles1088

Kittens!!! I hope you post some pics, Livvy! :D

Congrats to all the V-day ladies and all the ladies about to enter 3rd tri!


----------



## Jrepp

Here is the video of the actual reveal. I'm still working on the video from the whole shower though.

[youtube]CcE-2fwWy9o[/youtube]


----------



## Medzi

Thanks Tasha! Will go get some bananas :)

Love the video jrepp! So exciting! Part of me would like to find out the gender just to have a party with a cool reveal :) Buuut... I love being team yellow too much!


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Tasha, so excited for your scan! Can't wait to see pics.

Congrats to all the ladies passing Vday!

Livvy, that must be so amazing to see your little kitty having babies! Do you plan on keeping any/all of the kittens? Please post pics once they've all arrived.

Medzi, yes potassium definitely helps with cramps. I used to get really awful ones in my feet and calves then I started eating a banana every day. I can't remember the last time I've had one since.


----------



## heaveneats

totally random question ladies but i'm hoping to make a really nice dinner for hubby tonight - i have ribs but i'm lacking on ideas for sides, he hates veggies so i'm a little limited, any ideas? thank you!!


----------



## timeforababy

heaveneats - we're having sweet potato chips. Does he like those? coleslaw?


----------



## heaveneats

timeforababy said:


> heaveneats - we're having sweet potato chips. Does he like those? coleslaw?

no he wont eat sweet potatos or coldslaw:cry: i think i may just do fries, he's too picky


----------



## babyvaughan

Dan-o we've been together 6 years next Sunday and living together all but 10 months of that! He proposed to me 16 days before my BFP lol I got pregnant on the night he proposed. Its crazy! 

Jrepp glad your party went well :)


----------



## k4th

heaveneats said:


> totally random question ladies but i'm hoping to make a really nice dinner for hubby tonight - i have ribs but i'm lacking on ideas for sides, he hates veggies so i'm a little limited, any ideas? thank you!!

How about mashed potatoes. Really creamy ones with milk & cheese? Mmmmm - the thought is making me hungry!!!


----------



## Tasha

Or fries and corn on the cob. Yum.


----------



## heaveneats

Tasha said:


> Or fries and corn on the cob. Yum.



ouuu corn on the cob yes!! i know the grocery store here only carries once in a while though because its out of season right now, i may have to go hunting. thanks!


----------



## Livvy

They are so precious! I'll have to post more when I have better lighting. :) medzi, yes we knew she was pregnant-- we got our boy cat fixed beginning of Feb but we were just a little too late! :haha: we won't be keeping any as our apartment only allows us to have two.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.5 KB
Views: 16


----------



## babyvaughan

Corn on the cob, baked beans, diced potato fried up with some seasoning is usually what I do with those kind of meals :)


----------



## hollyw79

Tasha- is your scan in the morning or the afternoon? I can't WAIT to see your scan pics!! :cloud9:

jrepp~ I LOVE the gender announcement.. maybe I should cancel being team yellow so I can do something similar :rofl:


----------



## Bubbles1088

Cuties!!!! <3 <3 <3 Love the kittens!


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Awww...kittens!!! So cute!!


----------



## Tasha

Awww lots of cuteness. Ace video jrepp, beautiful kitties Livvy.

Holly it's this morning xx


----------



## sammynashley

Dano- lovely baby clothes! I think we've bought too many clothes...ooops! :haha:

Happy vday poppy :)

Tasha- hope your scan goes well and baby's in a good position for some really good pics! I want a 3D scan but my pickle is always in an awkward position so think it'll be a waste for us :(

Livvy- how exciting! The kittens are just too cute! 

Jrepp- lovely video of the gender reveal! 

Afm- my two munchkins are still poorly with slapped cheek although DD does. Seem to be coming through the other side, I should get my blood results tomorrow so fx'd it's good news! 26 weeks today :) we bought a changing mat yesterday a little thing but we're slowly getting there. Is anyone else suffering with extremely sensitive and itchy nipples?? It's driving me crazy!!


----------



## Khatif

I am sorry that I disappeared in the last couple of days. I will try to read back but you ladies can write a lot.

I am not in my best mood lately. I am oversensitive and full with insecurity. My husband is very dear and nice, but I know he is having a hard time to manage me. 
I have difficulty to accept my body right now, I feel so ugly and unattractive. 
So I wanted to be alone a bit to think and try to change the way my mind is not working.

Tasha, I cannot wait to see your pictures :)


----------



## cdex67

Hi ladies, I haven't had a chance to read back too far but I will when I have time. Dan-o my next appt is April 8th for a regular midwife appt and glucose test.
Wednesday when I saw the midwife my BP was still a little high but I saw a different midwife. She said the level it's at isn't a huge cause for concern. She did highly recommend quitting my second job, so I did that and it's been really nice. They are going to have me come in every 2 weeks now instead of 4 just to keep an eye on it. If it stays high or gets worse they will induce between 37-39 weeks.

Khatif-I'm sorry you're feeling so down. I hope you feel better soon. Hugs.


----------



## sammynashley

Hey ladies I'm a little worried, I lost a big clump of my mucus plug after some weird pains this morning, I also checked me cervix (was checking for blood) and it feels weird.. I don't want to make a big deal out of it if it's nothing I'm just not sure what I should do, never had anything like this before.


----------



## k4th

Khatif - I'm feeling a bit down too. My hormones are all over the place - I'm super sensitive & hubby is struggling to tune in & offer me the support I need right now. He does try, but he's getting it wrong & it makes my blood boil - even though I KNOW I'm being unreasonable. :hugs: hope it gets better for both of us

Sammyandashley - I've heard the mucous plug regenerates itself a few times during pregnancy so it could just be that. If it were me I'd call my midwife though. I'm sure it's nothing to worry about, but better to double check. Keep us posted :hugs:

Tasha - hope the scan is fab!

Afm - saw a nurse this morning for a blood test. She asked me how far along I was & then said "aren't you supposed to have pregnancy glow by now"??! Thanks. Just what I needed to hear today. I haven't put my makeup on or done my hair properly, but both myself & my 4 year old were dressed, clean & presentable for the appointment at 9am. I don't think I really needed to hear that I'm looking rough :growlmad:


----------



## cdex67

Sammynashley I agree. The mucus plug regenerates but because of the weird pain I'd call just to be safe.

K4th that's terrible and really unprofessional. I'd be so upset.


----------



## Tasha

Khatif :hugs: I think your feeling are entirely normal and that rather than pulling away from us, you're better leaning on us for support. There are no one else that knows what you're going through right now, than us as we are also going through it.

Cdex, I'm glad they are keeping a close eye on you.

Sammy I would ring your mw. Please try not to check your cervix though as you run the risk of irritating anything that's going on and/or opening yourself to infection.

K4th what an absolute bitch. Should of said that you have pregnancy and small children as a reason for not looking your best, what's hers for looking so rough? :haha: 

Afm - Rudi was a little terror and was sleeping :haha: tried a walk, fizzy drink and ice cream. Nothing. So rescan next week. Baby has gone down to 28th now from 35th last week. That's 30 in just over four weeks. Still in normal range but happening faster than I thought :(
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Tasha

Oh I forgot to add it was my three children's first time at a scan and my six year old shouted I can see its nipples :shock: I nearly died of embarrassment :rofl:


----------



## hollyw79

Awwww, so sweet Tasha! I honestly can't tell the gender either. I'm sorry about the concern of your little ones size. I hope things just hold steady and / or improve in the upcoming weeks! 

Too funny about the nipples! :rofl:


----------



## hollyw79

Oh, and I'm officially itching for my 3d scan now on the 11th!


----------



## Tasha

Neither can I holly. :dance: it has the same nose as my six year old and Honey (one of my angel girls) but I don't think that means much as it is a mix of mine and DH noses :haha:

I'm finding it hard not to freak out about the size issues.

Hahahaha i was so shocked, luckily the sonographer found it funny x


----------



## Tasha

Not long holly, that's four days after my rescan :)


----------



## sammynashley

I've rung for my midwife she's not available until Wednesday..so I've booked an appointment with my GP, my appointment is in an hour. I'm concerned about my cervix tho, it's soft and just feels so weird :( 

Lovely scan pic tasha a little jealous!


----------



## cdex67

Let us know how it goes sammy!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Sammy, let us know how it goes. Definitely a good idea to get in to see a Dr. if you are concerned.

Khatif, take all the time you need. It's understandable to feel how you feel. We'll still be here when you come back. :hugs:

Tasha, I'm sorry there is still concern over growth. I hope the rescan is more reassuring. And LOL!!!! That is hilarious about the nipples! :rofl:


----------



## babyvaughan

Khatif said:


> I am sorry that I disappeared in the last couple of days. I will try to read back but you ladies can write a lot.
> 
> I am not in my best mood lately. I am oversensitive and full with insecurity. My husband is very dear and nice, but I know he is having a hard time to manage me.
> I have difficulty to accept my body right now, I feel so ugly and unattractive.
> So I wanted to be alone a bit to think and try to change the way my mind is not working.
> 
> Tasha, I cannot wait to see your pictures :)

I have been the same way, I have been holding it in except to my fiance who trys to help and be supportive but you can't escape your own thoughts. I feel ugly and chubby I can't take bump pics because I struggle feeling everything else looks huge too. I also have been getting terrible mood swings and I feel so bad for my fiance he said he knows it's just the hormones but I feel awful I just want to be happy & enjoy pregnancy. I'm hoping this phase passes.


----------



## babyvaughan

Tasha, the nipples thing made me smile, I love little kids they're so funny! I can imagine its hard not to worry but you've been doing great and continuing to stay strong and positive will help you both through! Excited for your rescan! :D


----------



## babyvaughan

On a happy note after a week of hardly any movements, and lots of discomfort for me. Baby was so active Saturday & Sunday. Saturday he kicked my SO so hard it startled me lol lastnight I had to switch sides because he was moving all around I couldn't sleep! Its the best feeling after a week of none stop worrying! Also I lost my grandparents young and in December my Aunt passed who had my grandmothers rocking chair. Babies don't happen often in my family (8 years ago was the last baby) so I was offered it and now have it. Its very cool has a lot of character and meaning :) I can wait to rock my son in it! I know my aunt would be so happy it went to me next!


----------



## cdex67

babyvaughan, so glad to hear baby is more active!
I have a family rocking chair as well. My uncle bought it for my aunt when she was pregnant with my cousin who is 28 now. I'm so excited to have it so can imagine how you feel. I also have my cradle. My dad and grandfather built it when I was in my mom's belly and now I have it for my baby boy. It's 24 years old :)


----------



## cdex67

I am in a lot of pain today. The entire right side of my pelvis/back/tailbone hurts so much when I lean on it or walk and baby feels super low. Lots of pressure. Really hoping it eases up soon.


----------



## Jrepp

Bv - it's great that your lo is more active. I have had a few moments where I haven't felt him all day or for an extended period of time and start to worry. Usually he gives a little wiggle when I'm at the panic limit to reassure me he's ok.

Cdex I hope you get some relief soon! Some baby positions are definitely more uncomfortable than others are!


----------



## k4th

Livvy - very cute kittens!

Tasha - did you say they thought the first measurements might have been out a bit & on the bigger side? Hope your next scan keeps you on the same centile. & the nipple comment :haha: 

Sammy - good luck at the dr. Hope all is well 

Bubs has been quiet for me today. Hoping for some Kung fu kicks this evening!


----------



## Babygirl3289

Happy V-day to everyone who has gotten there!

Livvy- Such cute kittens! I wish I could keep one! I totally would! 

Tasha - Such a sweet scan picture :) Hopefully baby will maintain in the normal range throughout the rest of your pregnancy. 

Sammy - Good luck at the doctors! Please keep us updated.

Dan-o- You look so great! I love your baby clothing! I am going to look online at H&M too! 

Babyv- Glad baby is moving more! :) 

AFM- We registered this weekend at Target! My hubby and I had so much fun! They have such cute items there :) And we got a free little gift pack which included 2 pacifiers, a 6 oz bottle, and some coupons, and a little pouch for wipes and diapers that had 1 diaper and a small pack of wipes. We might register at Toys R Us too but we picked out everything that we needed! 

We had a wonderful weekend and worked on the backyard - Got a new patio set and chairs with an umbrella, celebrated my daughters b-day, and enjoyed the sun! Very productive!

I was starting to worry about my little one as I did not feel him almost all of Saturday except for in the morning. Then I felt him a little at night and the next morning he was moving like crazy! I think I was moving around so much that he slept a lot.

Hope all are doing well! 10 days until my next OB appointment and 7 weeks until my next ultrasound to check the positioning of the placenta.


----------



## sammynashley

Hi ladies sorry I didn't update sooner, ended up being admitted to an antenatal ward yesterday, although losing my plug seems normal and there's no cause for concern that end they picked up an issue with baby's heart. 

While I was put on a trace machine to watch baby's heart they noticed he had lots of decelerations and his heart rate dropped quite dramatically withing 20 mins I had the on call doctor in my room, the lead obstetric doc and the top consultant..very scary and emotional time..although we are not quite sure what we are dealing with I was given my first set of steroids last night (hurt like hell!) incase they've need him out ASAP and have to have another set 24 hours after. I'm also going to be booked in for an indepth heart & growth scan to check everything including waters...I've cried so much because we just don't know what we're dealing with...was told last night that slapped cheek could have played it's roll in this but we won't know until after the scan.


----------



## Khatif

Oh, Sammynashley. This sounds indeed scary. I am glad they give you good care and they are monitoring you and the baby. 
You are in my thoughts!


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Oh no, Sammy! im so sorry you have to go through this! It sounds like you and baby are getting good care now, but I can't imagine how scary this must be. I will be thinking and praying for you and baby. Are you still in the hospital now or did they send you home?


----------



## BeautifulRose

Sammynashley I am praying for you and especially for your baby.


----------



## k4th

Oh sammy. Really glad you went to get checked out - you're in the best place & it sounds like you're being monitored closely. Thinking of you & your baby and sending positive thoughts your way hun x


----------



## Medzi

Sammy :hugs: I'm glad you're being monitored so close. Praying everything goes OK!!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Sammy, so sorry to hear this...thinking of you two. I'm glad they are taking such good care of you. :hugs:


----------



## BeautifulRose

I have a question that has been on my mind but I always forget to bring it up with the dr. Has anyone made a plan on birth control yet? I dont want my tubes tied but I will be breastfeeding so I dont wanna take anything that could mess with my milk flow. Im so lost. With DD I never got AF until after I stopped BF'ing but I know thats really risky and I dont want any surprises lol


----------



## sammynashley

Thanks ladies we've been sent home for now as they feel its a waiting game and they're not communicating well with other staff so things aren't getting passed on..I've got to go back in 4 hours for my second steroid shot and probably another trace, a bit concerned as little man hasnt been his usual wriggling self and they've now moved my scan to Tuesday so we're still in the dark but any concerns or worries I'm to go straight in.

I don't feel completely happy with this but all everyone has said is " we don't know much about a baby at 26 weeks guestation" :( I hate the uncertainty the not knowing a heart isn't something you take light heartedly and the morning doctors didn't seen atall fussed when last night the top lead consultant was doing her nut. I just dont get it :(


----------



## Jrepp

Sammynashley - I am praying for you and your little one. I hope that everything is ok and you don't need to go in again. Please keep us updated.

Rose - I'm not doing any birth control following Luke. It took 19 months, 3 losses and surgery just to get him in there, I'm willing to take the chances of getting pregnant right away. We won't be actively trying but what happens will happen.


----------



## Tasha

:hugs: sammy, ask if you can have ctg trace every other day between now and scan day.

Rose, I'm not sure. This is our last baby what ever happens but permanent contraception seems scary. There are safe contraceptive pills though, ones that contain only progestin rather than combined are ideal as they don't affect milk supply x


----------



## Srrme

BeautifulRose said:


> I have a question that has been on my mind but I always forget to bring it up with the dr. Has anyone made a plan on birth control yet? I dont want my tubes tied but I will be breastfeeding so I dont wanna take anything that could mess with my milk flow. Im so lost. With DD I never got AF until after I stopped BF'ing but I know thats really risky and I dont want any surprises lol

I'll probably go on the progesterone only mini-pill. It's safe to use while breastfeeding, and I don't want an IUD or anything permanent since we might extend our family later on. 

We'll probably just use condoms for a while though before anything is decided.


----------



## countryblonde

Oh Sammy - praying for you and your little one. I'm so glad they are watching you closely but i cant imagine what you are going through.


----------



## Bubbles1088

25 week bump!
 



Attached Files:







photo (19).jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 3


----------



## timeforababy

Sammy, so sorry to hear what you're going through. And don't worry, all doctors see things differently (that's why sometimes it's good to get a second opinion!). Also, perhaps he was worried but didn't want to worry you more by sounding more concerned than necessary (if you see what I mean?).

I hope it all works out and go back to your unit as much as you need to.

Rose - no idea but we're not stressing about it. This baby took 4 years of unprotected sex (but only 1 +ve test) so he thinks we're ok for a bit. :D

Tasha - awwww..adorably kids! and yay! another scan.

Hope everyone else is ok, sorry if I've missed anyone. 
The midwife is busy tomorrow so it's the nurse, fingers crossed for another week of clean urine sample (I'm just counting the days, it's not nice to have the prospect of pre-eclampsia hanging over me :( Correlation between how early they detect hypertension to relative risk of developing pre-eclampsia. )


----------



## Srrme

Big hugs, Sammy! I hope everything turns out fine. :hugs:


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Sorry to hear that news Sammy, I hope everything goes ok xx


----------



## Medzi

:hugs: sammie


----------



## babyvaughan

It took us 4 years of no protection, 3 of those years actively trying, and a surgery to get pregnant. I always said I will be greatful and fulfilled to have one baby and I still feel that way. I'm not sure I want to put my body through pregnancy twice given my health problem etc. Currently our plan is one child, two if we change our mind but not for another 3 years. I'm not sure what I'm going to do for birth control. I'm thinking about getting an IUD the hormone free one called paragaurd but I just don't know about having it done because I get such bad scar tissue I'm afraid it'd have to surgically be removed. I'm going to talk to my doctors, I know condoms won't work lol


----------



## sammynashley

Hi ladies thought I'd update again, I had my last steroid shot. So baby should be helped should they feel they need that he needs to come out in the next few weeks. They wouldn't trace me tonight just listened with Doppler and sent me on my way.

The midwife explained although they are concerned, they will be more concerned if it's still happening at 28 weeks or if something shows up on my scan Tuesday afternoon. They just told me if I feel atall concerned then I'm to go straight in and advised me to speak to my midwife tomorrow.


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Rose. .. I was thinking to same thing. Not sure what's "safe" while breastfeeding. Don't want anything permanent. OH and I haven't talked....lol, I want to get thru #1 first before I approach #2.


----------



## Jrepp

here is my bump pic for this week. Ignore the fact I'm in my swimming suit, my nephew and I were playing in the hose. The ones on the left are week 21, the right is week 22 (technically week 23 but I take bump pics at the end of the week rather than the beginning of the week) 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=856361&d=1427841634


----------



## babyvaughan

Sammy- Hang in there, so scary but your doing everything you can and taking the precautions. I'm glad you got the shots and I hope everything works out to be okay and you can continue your pregnancy as normal. We are all here for you!! &#9829;


----------



## madtowngirl

That's so scary, sammy! Especially since they're not exactly sure what's going on. I hope that your scan on Tuesday gives you some reassurance.

AFM, I had some minor cramping today. Nothing major, no bleeding or anything, but enough to scare me a bit. Baby is moving around just fine, but I'm so paranoid about every little thing.


----------



## Rach87

Sorry to hear sammy. 

Hope everyone else is doing well.

Heres my bump! I was having some fun with my photo edit app :blush:
 



Attached Files:







PhotoGrid_1427838811360.jpg
File size: 44.7 KB
Views: 8









PhotoGrid_1427854286628.jpg
File size: 45.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Medzi

What week does third trimester start? I read somewhere 27 but somewhere else 28...?


----------



## Tasha

Cute bumps!

27 Medzi, happy 3rd trimester day :dance:


----------



## timeforababy

Happy third trimester medzi!
cute bumps everyone (Rach87, bubbles).

The nurse was a bit useless, she had no idea what to do. I was there for 5 minutes and had to wait 15. I'm starting to feel that this could be done so much more efficiently but sadly that's not how the nhs works.

Anyways blood pressure ok and no protein/glucose in wee for another week. Will be a big sigh of relief when I get into third trimester next week.


----------



## sammynashley

Morning ladies hope everyone is ok? 

I feel utterly exhausted! Haven't felt baby move yet today. Trying not to worry as I know they go quiet when they sense mummy is stressed. Gunna pig out at lunch and see if that'll give him a boost. Any tips to get him moving?? Could the steroids make him sleepy?


----------



## hollyw79

Sammy... You could have a bit of caffeine or something sugary and lay on your left side. :hugs: I'm sorry you've had to go through this.. And I know how scary it is when they get quiet. Thinking of you!


----------



## k4th

Sammy - really sugary things help here :hugs: Hope you get some reassuring wriggles soon! 

Afm - It's my v day :) So pleased to be at this date - it's felt like a long time coming!! 

Any team yellow's found a nice, neutral coming home outfit? I was gonna get one today but couldn't find anything I liked :shrug:


----------



## Livvy

Happy v-day k4th!! :happydance: I am planning on buying two coming home outfits-- one for a girl and one for a boy.


----------



## k4th

I had wondered about buying two livvy. I jut HATE wasting money :haha: I don't know anyone else who is expecting that I could potentially pass one outfit on to. If it comes to it I might have to buy two closer to the time so I can return one :rofl:


----------



## Bubbles1088

Happy 3rd tri, Medzi, and happy V-Day k4th!! So many milestones being reached! :D

AFM, a good friend took me out for dessert last night at TGIF. I had the Ghirardelli Brownie Obsession. I ate it all by myself. The baby insisted. ;) But seriously, it made my night! It was soooo yummy!

When I got home though, (tmi) I had to go #2 really bad all the sudden, so I went...a lot. It wasn't diarrhea, but loose (not unusual for me), but it didn't all look completely digested (gross I know). I was worried I had a bug or food poisoning, so I poked my tummy to get baby moving, and it worked. She seemed fine and moved around a good bit. But I worried for a while. I feel fine now and felt fine all day yesterday so maybe just a fluke? I thought maybe it's the iron supplements messing with my digestion, but aren't they supposed to back you up? Should I worry about listeria or something? :(


----------



## k4th

I get that occasionally bubbles. Usually when I have over indulged (like you - only because bubs insists!). Almost like I just don't have enough space so it, er leaves, before the job of digesting is quite finished :blush: iykwim??! :haha: I'm sure if you feel well, it is fine. Just make sure it doesn't progress to diarrohea - but I'm sure you'd know about that!


----------



## Bubbles1088

k4th, thanks! I thought maybe that was it too, wouldn't be the first time it happened, but I tend to worry. I'll keep an eye out, but everything has been fine since then.


----------



## Jrepp

sammynashley said:


> Morning ladies hope everyone is ok?
> 
> I feel utterly exhausted! Haven't felt baby move yet today. Trying not to worry as I know they go quiet when they sense mummy is stressed. Gunna pig out at lunch and see if that'll give him a boost. Any tips to get him moving?? Could the steroids make him sleepy?

I was told to try a big glass of ice water. Hopefully he starts wriggling soon. I have noticed when I go to the doctor tiny tot Is much less active that day. 



k4th said:


> Sammy - really sugary things help here :hugs: Hope you get some reassuring wriggles soon!
> 
> Afm - It's my v day :) So pleased to be at this date - it's felt like a long time coming!!
> 
> Any team yellow's found a nice, neutral coming home outfit? I was gonna get one today but couldn't find anything I liked :shrug:

Congratulations on v day! Have you considered a white onsie and a pair of baby jeans for the trip home? It's gender neutral. You could even add a little hair bow for a girl.



Bubbles1088 said:


> Happy 3rd tri, Medzi, and happy V-Day k4th!! So many milestones being reached! :D
> 
> AFM, a good friend took me out for dessert last night at TGIF. I had the Ghirardelli Brownie Obsession. I ate it all by myself. The baby insisted. ;) But seriously, it made my night! It was soooo yummy!
> 
> When I got home though, (tmi) I had to go #2 really bad all the sudden, so I went...a lot. It wasn't diarrhea, but loose (not unusual for me), but it didn't all look completely digested (gross I know). I was worried I had a bug or food poisoning, so I poked my tummy to get baby moving, and it worked. She seemed fine and moved around a good bit. But I worried for a while. I feel fine now and felt fine all day yesterday so maybe just a fluke? I thought maybe it's the iron supplements messing with my digestion, but aren't they supposed to back you up? Should I worry about listeria or something? :(

My food comes out a lot partially digested like that. Pregnancy does slow the entire digestion process down, as you probably already know. My theory is when it gets overloaded it sends everything out at once, kind of like a party being broken up by the police. Everyone out!


----------



## Rach87

Medzi!! 3rd trimester that's awesome! So exciting we'll all be there within the next couple weeks! This pregnancy is going by sooooo fast


----------



## Srrme

27 weeks today! :happydance: Counting down the weeks now! 10 more to go until I'm full term. :D


----------



## Jrepp

Srrme said:


> 27 weeks today! :happydance: Counting down the weeks now! 10 more to go until I'm full term. :D

I just noticed you're in colorado. Where abouts are you? I'm in Denver.


----------



## k4th

Jrepp - love the idea of adding a now or headband for a girl :thumbup:


----------



## Srrme

Jrepp said:


> Srrme said:
> 
> 
> 27 weeks today! :happydance: Counting down the weeks now! 10 more to go until I'm full term. :D
> 
> I just noticed you're in colorado. Where abouts are you? I'm in Denver.Click to expand...

Oh! I'm in Palmer Lake. :) Not too far from Denver.


----------



## sammynashley

I managed to get a few wiggles out of bubba but not as many as normal, I think he could be getting over the last few days it's been majorly stressful..Tuesday couldn't come round quick enough either! 

If his movements are still reduced tomorrow then I'll ring up the ward again and have a chat with a midwife there (mines on holiday until next week) 


Bumps look lovely ladies I just look fat! :( 

Also a big YAY to the ladies hopping into third tri!!


----------



## babyvaughan

1 month and 1 day for my shower. I'm excited I dont have a big family or group of friends but it just such an exciting day that I've looked forward to forever! I need to find a cute outfit :D Is anyone doing maternity photos? I'm thinking of doing some at 28 weeks then again at like 34 weeks, just going to have my bestfriend take the pictures if she does well then I wont hire someone lol.


----------



## Babygirl3289

YAY Medzi !!- Happy 3rd trimester day!

Sammy- I am praying for you and baby. I hope everything goes well <3

Babyv- I am getting maternity photos done on June 5th :) I'll be 32 weeks by then :) It's the same gal that did our family photos! So I am excited and shes giving us a good deal

I can't believe some of you are already hitting the start of the 3rd trimester! I am a month away :( But still feels like this pregnancy is going by pretty fast. 
I am feeling my sons movements become stronger and stronger! Like I can feel more than just jabs/kicks- I can actually feel him turning and his body movements, and I actually look preggers now! :) 

I just cannot wait to meet my son <3

Hope all are doing well! I am almost 6 months! Next Friday!


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Wow I didn't realise 3rd Tri was 27 weeks. Only 2 days to go :)


----------



## Medzi

Thank you ladies! Wow, can't believe 3rd trimester! Yay Srrme! You're in 3rd tri now too!

Sammy, I'm sorry he is being a bit quiet - I'm glad you've felt a bit today! Also, I look fat too...


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Sammy, you may want to try a little coffee to get the baby moving. Yesterday I had a small coffee cause I was exhausted and had a busy day at work and I felt the baby doing karate kicks and somersaults all day. I felt guilty after like I cracked out my baby, but caffeine definitely does the job and gets them moving!

Congratulations on 3rd tri Medzi! I've been confused about when 3rd tri actually starts too. My dr said 28 weeks but a lot of other sites say 27 weeks. Either way, we're all getting into the final stretch and our little Bubsies will be here before we know it! :)


----------



## Livvy

I was in the April thread before and it's bittersweet checking in on those ladies to see how they're doing. Some of them have had their babies and they're all so close! Can't wait till June when we're all doing labor watches too!


----------



## Rach87

Babyv 6 1/2 weeks until my shower! Eeeek cant wait either! 
Sorry livvy you had to leave the april thread, but happy youre here with us!


----------



## Medzi

Aw, I'm sorry Livvy :) Soon we will all be on labor watch too - can't wait!


----------



## Livvy

Awww. I'm happy to be here with you all too. Wish we could all get coffee and chat. Or better yet, go baby shopping together! :flower:


----------



## sammynashley

Thanks for the tips ladies, I had some Pringles with salsa last night (craving) about 10pm and baby literally kept me up until 12.30 pm think he was doing back flips in there :)

Both DD & DS are over the slapped cheek, life can get back to normal a little bit. Still don't have my blood results yet, was told they'll be back in two days then on Tuesday was told two weeks! Hopefully we get an answer soon. But to cheer myself up I'm taking myself off to the shops for some retail therapy, although I now feel very cautious buying anything for baby after they where going to get him out Monday :( not sure if I should just carry on as normal or hold back until we know what's what.


----------



## dan-o

Hi Ladies, been so busy, haven't had much chance to get on!

Had my scan yesterday to check on the bleed and growth of baby, waited sooooo long at the hopsital, with a pounding head! Ended up with a migraine and was sick last night, so went to bed instead of logging on :sick:

Anyway, our boy is estimated to be 1lb 9oz, so all good and now classed as viable. Head rammed right down in my pelvis, which is great, hoping he stays head down now lol! As for the bleed, it seems I am somewhat of a medical miracle and they have all reabsorbed. My consultant and sonographer (same one who scanned me at 18w when I hemorrhaged) were both pretty amazed. As long as it stays like this, no steroid shots needed, as I'm just a normal pregnant lady again! I'm now back to just regular consultant care, next scan at 32w!
No pics as we are not allowed them after 23w at our hospital. xx


----------



## dan-o

Sammy sorry you have this ongoing worry hun, ugh :hugs: When are you going back for another CTG?


----------



## dan-o

Tasha, amazing scan pic, what a little tinker staying asleep! :haha: Sorry your centiles are creeping down :( hope its just a fluctuation and baby picks up a bit or stays on that track for a good while now xx


----------



## sammynashley

dan-o said:


> Sammy sorry you have this ongoing worry hun, ugh :hugs: When are you going back for another CTG?


I'm not sure yet, they've kinda sent me home with a wait and see attitude until Tuesday with my scan and then see the midwife Wednesday and I think we are talking more options then. Me and hubby feel like we've been left in the dark. 

If there is any concerns atall like reduced movements, bleeding or pain I have to go back in, baby's had the steroids so that's a little less worry.

Glad to hear your bleeds have re absorbed themselves, that must be a worry off your mind! Very good news :)


----------



## Livvy

That's amazing, Dan-o!! So happy for you! :happydance: also, why no pics after 23 weeks? :(


----------



## hollyw79

What WONDERFUL news Dan o!!


----------



## Medzi

Great news dan-o!

Ah, I had missed your update Tasha but went back. Baby is adorable! Sleepy bum. Big :hugs:

Sammy, I was also sent a way with a "we'll see" attitude . I've been nervous and haven't bought anything and then I feel guilty. I hope you don't end up waiting 2 weeks. Our echo is on Wednesday. So nervous. You know what?! I've just decided I'm going to go get take home outfits today.


----------



## Bubbles1088

That's great news, dan-o! No more bleed! YAY!


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Week 25 for me. Love wearing comfy clothes to work!
 



Attached Files:







2015-04-02 12.26.00.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## babyvaughan

Dan-O! Yay thats such good news!

Sammy- Hang in there! You know whats best for you but after I had the scare with my baby a few weeks ago I went shopping for him after, it was hard and I wanted to cry in the store thinking something could be really wrong with him but I told myself I was going to carry on as if I had found anything out and just keep loving, enjoying, and being excited for him. It all worked out fine. I mean I'm still waiting for my kidney recheck at the end of the month that makes me nervous but I dont let it stop me from enjoying being pregnant and preparing! Your situation is a lot more scary than mine but try to keep pulling yourself through and getting to smile any chance you can! &#9829;


----------



## sammynashley

Medzi- I had the same attitude as you today, I went out this afternoon a bought a couple of bits, a really soft fluffy blanket, a play gym and a small pack of nappies. Might sound weird buying nappies now but my hospital don't supply anything not even one nappy and after Monday it scared me that I had nothing ready.

Babyv- I totally understand what you mean by the wanting to cry, today I think is the only time I haven't but I still feel kinda sad. I've done everything right this time around and it frustrates me because I feel like I've kinda failed him if that makes any sense.


----------



## babyvaughan

Yes I know, but you haven't failed him! I get those thoughts to like is it something I did, or should have done. Pregnancy is beautiful but its also scary we can only do the best we can, just try to focus on the beautiful side and not let the scary parts consume them. Whether we have 1 day or 3 more months growing them we want to remember them as being happy! Try to keep your mind busy as possible over this weekend it helped me when I had to wait 6 days for my echo! I first felt like the days would be slow and sad but it went by fast!


----------



## Emma23

Hi ladies, hope I am welcome! I am due July 23 which is mine & my boyfriends anniversary. :)


----------



## Tasha

Dano that is amazing. I'm soooooo happy for you. 

Sammy :hugs: if you had baby now they supply nappies as they are special ones since baby is so small.


My minds gone completely blank. The girls asking about gender neutral, I was in sainsburys today and they have a few nice bits. I got a jacket which is only £5 to begin with but as its 25% off on all clothes until Tuesday it was £3.75. Ideal time to stock up on essentials like vests etc (I only managed this jacket but that's a big deal for me).


----------



## Tasha

Welcome Emma x


----------



## k4th

Oooh good tip tasha!! I know where I'm heading tomorrow!!

Dan-o - congrats on being a medical miracle :happydance:

Sammy - :hugs: to you. Hope this weekend goes quickly for you. 

Hi :hi: Emma

Afm - horrible heartburn this evening. Hubby brought me some gaviscon home. It's aniseed flavour :sick: Reminds me of Pernod :sick: Don't know which is worse!!!! Lol - how ungrateful do I sound??!


----------



## timeforababy

k4th, there are different flavours of gaviscon!! ask me how I know? You can get them for free on the NHS if you can be bothered to get a script from your gp. I've just been buying them as it's easier....

yay! good news dan-o. So pleased for you.

I've been informed by the girls at work that I'm having a baby shower. I know they will be generous and I already have what I consider essentials. What else to ask for? I'd rather give them a list/ideas as it would be nicer to open presents rather than gift vouchers?


----------



## dan-o

Emma23 said:


> Hi ladies, hope I am welcome! I am due July 23 which is mine & my boyfriends anniversary. :) She/he will be our second baby

Welcome aboard hun!! We were close to our anniversary with the edd for #2 as well, he ended up coming a couple of days before so our anniversary kinda gets forgotten now :haha:


----------



## dan-o

K4th, I don't get on well with that stuff at all :sick: it's so salty, bleurghhh!!


----------



## Tasha

K4th gaviscon makes me sick. It's disgusting.

Any nice plans for the Easter weekend girls? 

We were at my brothers yesterday, parents today, not sure about the rest of the weekend though.


----------



## k4th

:haha: glad it's not just me that finds it disgusting :sick: I might just put up with it in future! I tried peppermint too a while ago and hated that one. Although not as much as Pernod flavour!!!!

I've had a lovely morning. In September last year, I packed away all of dd's old clothes (I had been keeping them in bags under a bed). I was in tears as I did it because we'd been ttc for 22 months & I was finally facing up to the idea we may never need them again. I packed half of them up & gave half away. This morning, hubby got them down from the loft and I sorted them all into sizes & neutral vs girl. Such a difference to the last time I was sorting them :) Such a good feeling!

As for Easter plans - we're visiting & staying with family tomorrow. Will probably come home mid-afternoon on Sunday. And Monday is Egg rolling at the park - no idea what exactly that involves - but if the weather's ok, we'll be there :)

How about you tasha? Anything nice planned? Eta - read again tasha & you've already put your plans in :dohh: Is anyone else's short term memory literally shot??? :haha:


----------



## Tasha

Awww that's lovely k4th. I wish we had kept some stuff but it's been six years and nine months since we started ttc and all those loses just made it too painful to hang onto anything (we don't have a loft).

Yes mine is crazily short now!


----------



## k4th

:hugs: tasha. The pain that can sometimes come with ttc is soul destroying. My journey pales compared to yours - here's praying for rainbow, take home babies all around :hugs: 

& another "glad it's not just me" moment!! I can't wait to finish work so I can stop waking in the night & remembering something I forgot to do :dohh:


----------



## sammynashley

Hey ladies! How is everyone today? I've been popping gravies on like sweets had such bad heartburn the last two days. We don't have many plans for Easter weekend. The children have gone to the mil's until Sunday. And I'm out with the girls tonight for a curry. On Tuesday I decided mine and babies health is more important and I've taken all my Holiday which is about 7 weeks so I won't see the girls much and I just need a few hours out the house after this week.


----------



## BeautifulRose

3rd trimester today yay!

Lost a bit of mucous plug yesterday, went to L&D and no contractions and still 1cm. They monitored me and sent me home so I stayed home from work today. Pregnancy is so stressful. But I'm optimistic that everything will turn out positive. :)


----------



## Bubbles1088

Welcome, Emma!

Happy 3rd tri, Rose!

AFM, nothing unusual to report. My arches on my feet are kinda bothering me if I don't wear my memory foam shoes. The iron isn't backing me up, thank goodness, nor is it making me feel sick. I do feel like it's starting to lift my energy levels though, so yay. :) Hope everyone enjoys Easter weekend!


----------



## Baby_Dreams

3rd Tri today, speeding along!


----------



## Jrepp

Sorry in advance for the long list of quotes. Like many of you my memory seems to have vanished and it's the only way I can remember what I wanted to say. 




dan-o said:


> Hi Ladies, been so busy, haven't had much chance to get on!
> 
> Had my scan yesterday to check on the bleed and growth of baby, waited sooooo long at the hopsital, with a pounding head! Ended up with a migraine and was sick last night, so went to bed instead of logging on :sick:
> 
> Anyway, our boy is estimated to be 1lb 9oz, so all good and now classed as viable. Head rammed right down in my pelvis, which is great, hoping he stays head down now lol! As for the bleed, it seems I am somewhat of a medical miracle and they have all reabsorbed. My consultant and sonographer (same one who scanned me at 18w when I hemorrhaged) were both pretty amazed. As long as it stays like this, no steroid shots needed, as I'm just a normal pregnant lady again! I'm now back to just regular consultant care, next scan at 32w!
> No pics as we are not allowed them after 23w at our hospital. xx

I'm so glad the bleeding has gone away! I bet you are so relieved. It's strange that they don't allow pics after 23 weeks. I would have sneaked some lol.



sammynashley said:


> Medzi- I had the same attitude as you today, I went out this afternoon a bought a couple of bits, a really soft fluffy blanket, a play gym and a small pack of nappies. Might sound weird buying nappies now but my hospital don't supply anything not even one nappy and after Monday it scared me that I had nothing ready.
> 
> Babyv- I totally understand what you mean by the wanting to cry, today I think is the only time I haven't but I still feel kinda sad. I've done everything right this time around and it frustrates me because I feel like I've kinda failed him if that makes any sense.

I totally get how it feels to feel like you are failing your child. I feel like that everyday, but I have to remind myself that I am doing the very best that I can (ok, i could try to eat a salad or something more often) and that baby boy is doing great. As long as you are doing the best you can, that's all you can do. 



Emma23 said:


> Hi ladies, hope I am welcome! I am due July 23 which is mine & my boyfriends anniversary. :) She/he will be our second baby

Welcome. Are you staying team yellow or finding out what you Re having?



timeforababy said:


> k4th, there are different flavours of gaviscon!! ask me how I know? You can get them for free on the NHS if you can be bothered to get a script from your gp. I've just been buying them as it's easier....
> 
> yay! good news dan-o. So pleased for you.
> 
> I've been informed by the girls at work that I'm having a baby shower. I know they will be generous and I already have what I consider essentials. What else to ask for? I'd rather give them a list/ideas as it would be nicer to open presents rather than gift vouchers?

What are some non essentials that you thi you'll need? Diapers and wipes are good because you will go through a lot of those. Maybe bath supplies like soaps, shampoos and lotion. Do you need crib sheets? What about little things like pacifiers, bottles, sippy cups and baby silverware. Baby monitor? 



Tasha said:


> K4th gaviscon makes me sick. It's disgusting.
> 
> Any nice plans for the Easter weekend girls?
> 
> We were at my brothers yesterday, parents today, not sure about the rest of the weekend though.

We are going to my parents for brunch and to watch my nephew hunt for eggs.



Baby_Dreams said:


> 3rd Tri today, speeding along!

Congratulations!!

AFM: I have pulled a muscle or something under my left breast and it has been killing me since Tuesday. I tried to take some tylenol Wednesday but that didn't help. Guess it's someones way of telling me to slow the heck down! Hubby has started freaking out a bit and insisted on getting some of the baby stuff picked up and organized. Last night we cleaned off the bookshelf next to baby's bed and put his stuff on it, assembled the swing, packed up a bunch of stuff, and got the crib all fixed up. We still need to set up the pack and play in our room since it has a bassinet feature and the car seat/stroller combo. I've started a list of questions to ask at my next appointment about l&d and am going to pick up a duffle bag today from my parents for the hospital bag. I'm scared something is going to happen earlier than its supposed to and I'm not going to be packed up.


----------



## Emma23

we are staying Team Yellow this time! Excited to find out. 

Also in my other post I said it's our second - it's actually our third. pregnancy brain is in full swing, apparently :wacko: :dohh: To be fair i was trying to watch DD while i was posting, who decided it would be a good idea to try and climb the headrest of the couch..

I am excited to have another baby but it's also scary (as I'm sure it is for anyone). My son has a genetic disorder so there is a chance this baby could have the same thing. From what I've read online it's a 1 in 4 chance. Our dd doesn't have it, but we were terrified of it last time too. Praying that the baby doesn't have it too but if he/she does then we will work through it.


----------



## Srrme

I had an appointment today. I'm measuring exactly 27 weeks. I had my glucose test and passed that! My Midwife also tested my iron levels and they were great. :thumbsup: Everything is going well so far. 

My next appointment is on the 17th. :)


----------



## Rach87

Woo 100 days to go for me!!

Glad to hear bleeds all gone dan-o

Welcome emma!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Happy third tri, BF and Srrme! BR, I'm sorry things have been so stressful for you; you sound like you have a great attitude about it all! I am also optimistic everything will turn out well for you. :)

Ooh, Rach, that's a fun milestone. Double digits for you tomorrow!!!

Not a lot of Easter plans. Church, just like every Sunday, then we'll be driving down across the border to have dinner with my mom and brothers and their families. Looking forward to that for sure. I'll try and do a little egg hunt either Saturday or Sunday for the boys, and I got them each a little basket with a teensy amount of chocolate in it. :)

Can't remember if I updated or not, but I had a doctor's appointment on Tuesday and even though I showed her my blood sugar numbers (they were high) she still wants me to do the official GTT. Blech. So I have to call and schedule that. I'm pretty certain I have GD, though, and have been eating as if I do. 

My belly is still measuring 2 weeks ahead, but that's very normal for me. DH and I just make big babies. Hee hee. :)


----------



## babyvaughan

Easter my mom is making a special breakfast and my brother is coming down so we will all be together, she always gets us both a bunch of treats and we do the same for her its kinda fun. My mom and I are so excited next year for easter egg hunts my son is the first grand baby, and the first baby in my entire family in 8 years so it will be so fun next year! Easter is our 6 year dating anniversary so were trying to think of something special!


----------



## Baby_Dreams

I'm still waiting for my GTT results, If I don't hear by Tuesday I'm safe :)

I have my 3D scan at 2pm today :)


----------



## Tasha

Happy 3rd Tri day for yesterday Rose and baby.

Sorry about your feet Bubbles but glad the iron is helping.

Jrepp I hope the muscle is better soon. Exciting about buying bits.

Emma :haha: that made me laugh. My mind is like that too. I hope your baby is okay. Is it the type of thing you have to wait until birth to find out? 

Srme I'm glad everything went well.

Yay Rach, double digits for you, I and the other girls with a 12th July EDD.

Harley that's a pain about the GTT.

Babyvaughan, exciting for next year.

Good luck today dream. I hope it's more successful than mine was :haha:


----------



## sammynashley

Congrats on third tri to the ladies that have made it there..I still have two days! 

Harleyquinn- my bumps measuring 2 weeks ahead but at my last scan they sad baby was small so I'm assuming lots of water unless he's had a growth spurt in there.

Well done for the ladies down to double digits!!

BabyD- hope your scan goes well and you get some good pics.

Afm- I feel so sore down there :( I pretty much hurt from the hips down...walking like and had an accident :( lil man seems to be having a good wriggle this morning so that's reassuring. Ignoring the ticker I have 90days left :) aslong as they leave little man in there til csection date!


----------



## Khatif

Hello ladies,

Happy 3rd trimester. I cannot believe that some of you is already there. I will have 24 week pregnant tomorrow.

I tried to read back, but you wrote so much that it is almost impossible to remember all the thing you spoke about it. I will be reading your daily again, I promise. Sorry for paying less attention to you ladies.

I had a very busy week and now I am very sore and tired therefore I have decided not to do anything at all this weekend. I have pain in my hips so walking is not really good for me right now. I hardly can stay awake but I have to clean the house a bit :).
My little girls is very quite as well, she may feel that I am a bit down and all the things were a bit too much. I have a midwife appointment on Tuesday, but they will do a simple check up.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Congrats all 3rd tri and double digit ladies!!!


----------



## dan-o

Wow 3rd tri for some of you!! :shock: final stretch, hooray!! :yipee:


----------



## dan-o

Baby's movements are making me feel a bit strange this week, feels like I have a wet baby inside my tummy, rather than a baby floating in a bag of water. Hope he doesn't hurt himself clunking about so much. The sonographer said my fluid was low on weds but my consultant never mentioned it, and cancelled my growth scans, so it can't be that bad, I guess. :shrug:


----------



## Emma23

Tasha said:


> Emma :haha: that made me laugh. My mind is like that too. I hope your baby is okay. Is it the type of thing you have to wait until birth to find out?

Haha, I'm glad I'm not the only one! 

We can wait until birth and see if there are any of the symptoms, but we have been given the option of a fetal MRI as it's a neurological disorder. We're not sure whether we will have it done, I kind of want to go through with it so we know but my OH doesn't want to. So I'm not sure what we will do yet! Either way, it won't change the prognosis so I'm not too concerned about it. 

Our easter plans aren't anything special - we're having a movie day today and we are visiting family tomorrow to go to an easter egg hunt but after that we're done for the weekend.


----------



## Tasha

:hugs: sammy, maybe you need some physio before it gets too awful? 90 days is so soon isn't it? I'm at 78 and it freaks me out :haha:

:hugs: Khatif, sorry to hear you're still down. I don't think your mood is affecting your baby, more likely she has changed position.

That must be odd Dano. Ring your consultant, even email (I do that to my consultant :haha: ). I will say though when I've had low waters that my babies just didn't move at all, so hopefully yours aren't too low, moving is a good sign.

What a dilemma Emma. I can understand both of your thoughts. I think I would want to know too though, if you don't know its not like you're going to enjoy your pregnancy more than if you know and baby has it as you have the worry. At least if you know you can prepare yourself or best case scenario you get to enjoy the rest of your pregnancy.


----------



## Emma23

Tasha said:


> What a dilemma Emma. I can understand both of your thoughts. I think I would want to know too though, if you don't know its not like you're going to enjoy your pregnancy more than if you know and baby has it as you have the worry. At least if you know you can prepare yourself or best case scenario you get to enjoy the rest of your pregnancy.

Yeah, it's a pretty tough situation. My oh's view is that even if we know he/she has it, we're still in the unknown as we don't know how bad it is, as the problems vary in everyone with it. But yeah, I would rather know. I feel like I'd have to come around to it emotionally, I'd love the baby either way but our son has a hard time so I would need time to process it.

I am super tired today and I've not really moved from the couch. I forgot how tired I get when I'm pregnant :haha:


----------



## Jrepp

Baby has been so active today! I think I've gone only about an hour without feeling a kick or punch. They are really starting to hurt!


----------



## Khatif

Emma, I am like you. I would like to know if there is anything I have to prepare for myself and my family. But I also understand what your husband's point of view.
Tough situation!


----------



## Tasha

That makes it slightly different then Emma, as you could potentially spend time devastated after finding out and then baby has it in the mildest form. Such a difficult decision.

Yay Jrepp. So exciting.


----------



## Khatif

Yay, I am 24 week today :)


----------



## Tasha

Happy v day, Khatif x


----------



## Medzi

Yay Khatif happy vday!

Welcome Emma :wave:


----------



## Tasha

Do you guys find yourself reading and responding more in third Tri? Even if you're not quite there yet?

26 weeks today, 11 to go xx


----------



## sammynashley

Happy vday Khatif! 

Tasha- midwife won't send me for physio she said they'd probably put if down to me being chunky..yay on 26 weeks! 


I'm I'm a lot of pain today and baby's been quite. We're meant to be going to the mil's think I'm gunna take my notes just incase. Just to be on the safe side. 2days til my scan wish it'd just hurry up!


----------



## Emma23

Happy V day Khatif! 

sammynashley - waiting for scans is the worst. I'm always impatient for the next one :haha:

My DD decided it would be fun to wake me up at 6, so I'm up already and it's only 6:35 :wacko: I love her but she drives me crazy sometimes haha. Baby is very active this morning, he/she usually isn't that active in the early mornings


----------



## Tasha

That's rude. I'd ask your gp to send you instead then :haha:

I've got scan's this week too, exciting and anxious time the build up isn't it? Mine are scans twenty and twenty one :wacko:


----------



## Tasha

Oh no Emma, hopefully you can have a quiet day xx


----------



## k4th

Sammy - I was referred for physio at 20 weeks. You are entitled to go & second to just ask the Gp to refer you!

Emma - :hugs: I hate days that start like that. We've stayed with family overnight so we were hoping for a lie in - but heard dd from 6.30 so have been awake since then despite not getting up with her :dohh:

Tasha - I'm starting to lurk in third tri too. I don't feel like I'm really there yet but I _want_ to be!! 

Jrepp - very occasionally I get a HUGE kick that feels a bit uncomfortable too. Love the really regular movements though :)

I have posted in second tri too - but do any of you ladies have cloudy urine? Mine is really cloudy atm, but no other sign of infection. Should I be worried? The midwife has sent a sample off to be looked at.


----------



## BeautifulRose

K4th mine is somewhat cloudy too I just noticed it yesterday so I've been trying to drink tons of water to see if it will be clear again.

So as some of you may remember me and the child's father aren't really on the best of terms but yesterday he felt our son kick for the first time and it completely melted my heart and I think his too. Before he left he gave me a few hundred dollars to buy some baby stuff an that's the first he's helped fincancially. Yay for improvement and maturity !! Lol

Happy Easter to those who celebrate me and DD are on our way to a egg hunt and then having dinner at my moms


----------



## timeforababy

Happy v-day Khatif

And tasha- yes! I don't see myself as second tri quite but I'm about 3 days to 3rd tri today so I gave myself permission!

BeautifulRose- yay for baby's dad to help.

K4th- hopefully you get that cleared soon :(

We went to the allotment today and yay! garlic grew. Dug over half a bed and we will do the other half tomorrow. It's going to be a case of throw it in and see what makes it this year, we normally grow enough so we are self sufficient in the summer but I doubt this to be the case this year....


----------



## Tasha

K4th I've not noticed anything about my urine.

Yay rose, obviously made it more real for him :)

Time, I am giving myself permission too. I'm a week away from third but only eleven weeks left for me which is less than most people's third try's any way.

Wow how fab having an allotment. I'm useless at that sort of thing!


----------



## timeforababy

Tasha - not going to lie, it's hard hard work but we love it. Fresh air, good hard graft for the nicest food! 

eeeeekkkkkk 95 days left. How did that sneak up on me? Also, now properly thinking about things we don't have. baby bouncer, cot, and need another car seat (we are a 2 car household and no intention of playing move the car seat from 1 car to another game).


----------



## Tasha

I imagine that is fab where you are. I'm in London right by Heathrow so don't think I'll get the same benefits :haha:

It is getting so close for us all now isn't it? I keep getting emotional today, in a good way, we've waited so long for this and it feels like my finger tips are touching it now :)


----------



## heaveneats

its so crazy on how we all are approaching delivery so soon, i can't wait for the labor watches to start- not my labor though, that can wait:haha:

beautifulroase, thats great that he felt movement i think that can melt a lot of people down :) now you can go shopping :)

for me i had some bleeding a few days ago i went to hospital since midwife said its better safe than sorry, they said all was fine cervix is long and closed and heartbeat was great, so they don't know why it happened but they told me no lifting even of Emma. Now this morning i woke up to some more, i'm at work today though so not sure if i should leave and go home or wait it out. I'm just sitting behind a desk not doing anything active so my thought is, if i see any more spotting then i'll leave and go to ER:shrug:


----------



## Bubbles1088

Happy V-Day, Khatif!

Rose, that's wonderful! Glad to hear he's supporting you now. :)

k4th, mine looks a little cloudy at times, but it always goes back to normal. I drink TONS of water throughout the day too. Any other symptoms you're having? If you're concerned, maybe go in for a quick test to see if you have an infection? 

AFM 100 days left...tomorrow, double digits, Tuesday 26 weeks, Wednesday we leave to see my parents out west, and NEXT Tuesday, 3rd tri! Holy crap!!!


----------



## Emma23

I wish I could have a quiet day! We're visiting family then going to an easter egg hunt. Would be looking forward to it if I wasn't so tired haha. DS will probably need a lot of help looking too so it's not like I can just sit down for the day, bless him :haha: Happy easter to you all! 

I am another who can't believe how close it is getting to the end. I feel like we aren't prepared at all, we've hardly even looked at names yet :wacko:


----------



## k4th

Bubbles - absolutely no other symptoms. No pain, no temp, no burning, no funny smell. Just cloudy. Yesterday I drank 3 pints of water. Today I'm already on 4 pints of water and it's STILL cloudy - even though I'm needing the loo so much more often. Maybe I was dehydrated in the first place though :shrug: the joys of pregnancy lol! I'll wait to see what the test results say. 

Thanks for your replies ladies. Feel little better. Just need to really keep up with my water intake!


----------



## Jrepp

heaveneats said:


> its so crazy on how we all are approaching delivery so soon, i can't wait for the labor watches to start- not my labor though, that can wait:haha:
> 
> beautifulroase, thats great that he felt movement i think that can melt a lot of people down :) now you can go shopping :)
> 
> for me i had some bleeding a few days ago i went to hospital since midwife said its better safe than sorry, they said all was fine cervix is long and closed and heartbeat was great, so they don't know why it happened but they told me no lifting even of Emma. Now this morning i woke up to some more, i'm at work today though so not sure if i should leave and go home or wait it out. I'm just sitting behind a desk not doing anything active so my thought is, if i see any more spotting then i'll leave and go to ER:shrug:

That must be scary. I'll be praying for you and hope it doesn't turn into more bleeding.



Khatif said:


> Yay, I am 24 week today :)

Congratulations!!!!!



Tasha said:


> Do you guys find yourself reading and responding more in third Tri? Even if you're not quite there yet?
> 
> 26 weeks today, 11 to go xx

To be honest I find the trimester boards a bit frightening. I would love to dive in and see what people are talking about but I have had more luck finding groups of women on the same page without all the worry that comes along with trimester segmentation.



k4th said:


> Sammy - I was referred for physio at 20 weeks. You are entitled to go & second to just ask the Gp to refer you!
> 
> Emma - :hugs: I hate days that start like that. We've stayed with family overnight so we were hoping for a lie in - but heard dd from 6.30 so have been awake since then despite not getting up with her :dohh:
> 
> Tasha - I'm starting to lurk in third tri too. I don't feel like I'm really there yet but I _want_ to be!!
> 
> Jrepp - very occasionally I get a HUGE kick that feels a bit uncomfortable too. Love the really regular movements though :)
> 
> I have posted in second tri too - but do any of you ladies have cloudy urine? Mine is really cloudy atm, but no other sign of infection. Should I be worried? The midwife has sent a sample off to be looked at.

My urine is always cloudy but has had a smell to it lately. All dips come back clean though. If they've already sent the sample it's just a wait and see kind of thing. I'll be looking out for an update.



timeforababy said:


> Happy v-day Khatif
> 
> And tasha- yes! I don't see myself as second tri quite but I'm about 3 days to 3rd tri today so I gave myself permission!
> 
> BeautifulRose- yay for baby's dad to help.
> 
> K4th- hopefully you get that cleared soon :(
> 
> We went to the allotment today and yay! garlic grew. Dug over half a bed and we will do the other half tomorrow. It's going to be a case of throw it in and see what makes it this year, we normally grow enough so we are self sufficient in the summer but I doubt this to be the case this year....

For some reason I thought you were referring to your little one as garlic lol. 



Tasha said:


> I imagine that is fab where you are. I'm in London right by Heathrow so don't think I'll get the same benefits :haha:
> 
> It is getting so close for us all now isn't it? I keep getting emotional today, in a good way, we've waited so long for this and it feels like my finger tips are touching it now :)

It is getting exciting. So many of us on this thread have suffered so much to get where we are but can finally see the big pot of gold at the end of the rainbow.


----------



## timeforababy

lol jrepp. I don't think we'd get away with calling baby garlic!!!

I've fallen in love with a stupidly expensive baby bouncer. Hubby says just buy it cos we'll use for at least a year but I'm worried if we get it and baby doesn't like being bounced. :D
https://www.4moms.com/mamaroo


----------



## Jrepp

I loved that bouncer too. We played with it for a bit at the store. It was pretty awesome, but I couldn't justify the price so we didn't get it.


----------



## Khatif

sammynashley said:


> Happy vday Khatif!
> 
> Tasha- midwife won't send me for physio she said they'd probably put if down to me being chunky..yay on 26 weeks!
> 
> 
> I'm I'm a lot of pain today and baby's been quite. We're meant to be going to the mil's think I'm gunna take my notes just incase. Just to be on the safe side. 2days til my scan wish it'd just hurry up!

I am sorry that you have pain :(. Two more days at this stage can feel forever. I hope your scan will go well.



BeautifulRose said:


> K4th mine is somewhat cloudy too I just noticed it yesterday so I've been trying to drink tons of water to see if it will be clear again.
> 
> So as some of you may remember me and the child's father aren't really on the best of terms but yesterday he felt our son kick for the first time and it completely melted my heart and I think his too. Before he left he gave me a few hundred dollars to buy some baby stuff an that's the first he's helped fincancially. Yay for improvement and maturity !! Lol
> 
> Happy Easter to those who celebrate me and DD are on our way to a egg hunt and then having dinner at my moms

Oh, that is nice of him. It may be the beginning of a new period with him. It would be so great if you could count on him alteast a little bit.



Tasha said:


> I imagine that is fab where you are. I'm in London right by Heathrow so don't think I'll get the same benefits :haha:
> 
> It is getting so close for us all now isn't it? I keep getting emotional today, in a good way, we've waited so long for this and it feels like my finger tips are touching it now :)

I am so happy for you! You will have your lovely baby in your arms "soonish". 



heaveneats said:


> its so crazy on how we all are approaching delivery so soon, i can't wait for the labor watches to start- not my labor though, that can wait:haha:
> 
> beautifulroase, thats great that he felt movement i think that can melt a lot of people down :) now you can go shopping :)
> 
> for me i had some bleeding a few days ago i went to hospital since midwife said its better safe than sorry, they said all was fine cervix is long and closed and heartbeat was great, so they don't know why it happened but they told me no lifting even of Emma. Now this morning i woke up to some more, i'm at work today though so not sure if i should leave and go home or wait it out. I'm just sitting behind a desk not doing anything active so my thought is, if i see any more spotting then i'll leave and go to ER:shrug:

Just go to ER. It may be nothing serious but it is better to be checked again!



Bubbles1088 said:


> Happy V-Day, Khatif!
> 
> Rose, that's wonderful! Glad to hear he's supporting you now. :)
> 
> k4th, mine looks a little cloudy at times, but it always goes back to normal. I drink TONS of water throughout the day too. Any other symptoms you're having? If you're concerned, maybe go in for a quick test to see if you have an infection?
> 
> AFM 100 days left...tomorrow, double digits, Tuesday 26 weeks, Wednesday we leave to see my parents out west, and NEXT Tuesday, 3rd tri! Holy crap!!!

Yay, double digits. It feels so big step to leave 100 days behind.


Thanks ladies. I am happy to be here. I have a midwife appointment on Tuesday. I am going to ask her about my weight gain since I am not getting any grams on (or my scale is not function well anymore).


----------



## Emma23

timeforababy said:


> lol jrepp. I don't think we'd get away with calling baby garlic!!!
> 
> I've fallen in love with a stupidly expensive baby bouncer. Hubby says just buy it cos we'll use for at least a year but I'm worried if we get it and baby doesn't like being bounced. :D
> https://www.4moms.com/mamaroo

These things look so awesome! But so expensive too... My friend bought one for her LO and he hated it so she never got any use out of it. Little stinker :haha:


----------



## Livvy

Happy Easter everyone!!

I discovered ugly purple stretch marks on my boobs today. It's like they sprang up overnight. I will admit that I was vain and that I cried. Pregnancy really takes a toll on our bodies, doesnt it?


----------



## k4th

Heaveneats - sorry hun I missed your post somehow earlier. I've had several episodes of bleeding & spotting so I know how scary it can be :hugs: Hope it's stopped again now. 

Livvy - :hugs: pregnancy is hard :hugs: hun. They will fade :hugs:


----------



## Medzi

Trying to catch up&#8230;

I get cloudy urine too, and usually I drink more water and it goes back to normal.

Heaveneats, sorry about the bleeding. Hopefully no more and it has stopped!

Timeforababy, we have a mamaroo :) My mom got one used for a great price from a friend of hers, it was like brand new for half the cost! Honestly, I didn't use it that much because Nate didn't like it, but I have a close friend and her baby LOVED it. It is hard to justify when you don't know how it will go! I do plan on trying it for this baby too because I really like it.

I have my fetal echo on Wednesday - good luck to everyone else with scans. I'm getting very, very anxious too :( It is getting hard to think about anything else and I really worry. Luckily DH can come with me this time so I won't be alone.


----------



## TonyaG

I get cloudy urine sometimes too.

I failed my glucose test, so now I have to do the 2hour test, it is scheduled on April 13th, which is the same day I'm being admitted to the hospital. 
(I am having MoMo twins, Google it if you don't know what they are)
I will be staying in the hospital until they are born. My estimated c-section date is May 22, which means I have under 7 weeks until these girls are being born.


----------



## k4th

Thanks for all the wee updates ladies! Glad I have somewhere to ask these things without being judged as crazy :haha:

Medzi - good luck for your scan. Hopefully you will get good news :hugs:

Tonya - wow. 22nd may seems so soon. Sorry to hear you have to do a longer gtt. I have one booked for April - just after yours I think. Does your hospital admittance mean you'll be in for a month before babies are due? That seems like a long time :hugs: Do they have plans in place for your girls afterwards? Hope you're feeling ok about it all :hugs:


----------



## TonyaG

I will be in for 5.5 weeks before the babies and away from my son, I don't know how I'm going to handle it....but I have to do what's best for the girls at this point. 
I'm at a really good hospital and they have told me they will have 2 teams of doctors/nurses at the delivery, 1 for each baby. And we are looking at a 3-5 week NICU Stay.


----------



## Emma23

TonyaG - wow only 7 weeks! hope it all goes well. Sorry you have to be away from your son :hugs:

Medzi - Good luck at your scan! I hope you only get good news :hugs:

Not baby related but I am worried about taking my DS to his hospital appointment tomorrow to check out his kidneys & liver. He has to have them often as people with his disorder can develop organ failure or disease so it's always worrying as I just fear the worst. Then the day after he's got an appointment for his eyes. This kid definitely keeps me busy! :haha:


----------



## Khatif

TonyaG said:


> I get cloudy urine sometimes too.
> 
> I failed my glucose test, so now I have to do the 2hour test, it is scheduled on April 13th, which is the same day I'm being admitted to the hospital.
> (I am having MoMo twins, Google it if you don't know what they are)
> I will be staying in the hospital until they are born. My estimated c-section date is May 22, which means I have under 7 weeks until these girls are being born.

My friend also was pregnant with Momo twins, also with two girls. They on the end were born at 34 weeks but she was in the hospital from week 26.
It was difficult and long for her older daughter (4 years old back then). But like you said it has to be done for the girls. Time will go faster than you think.


----------



## k4th

Tonya - :hugs: I had a long hospital stay when my dd was about 20 months old. I won't lie, it was hard. But little things did help - I was allowed to walk down to the cafe so I could meet oh & did outside of visiting hours - this made it feel like we were "out" & it meant better visiting times that fit in with family life. I made visits all about dd & would talk to oh on the phone later about hospital stuff. And I took my kindle & started to crochet so I didn't go crazy! Dd coped incredibly well - she thought it was a real adventure having to visit mummy & having loads of other people around all the time. Glad you have some solid plans in place too - sounds like they're taking good care of you & your girls :flower:

Emma - good luck for your ds appointment :)


----------



## sammynashley

Medzi- hope your echo goes ok Wednesday. 

TonyaG- 7weeks seems so soon, hope everything goes well for the twins and your stay goes quickly.

Emma- good luck for DS hospital appt!

Afm- 27 weeks today! Third tri! Seems kinda scary! I have my scan tomorrow feeling pretty nervous about it, also hoping we get some answers. Hubby can't go with me but luckily my mum is coming for support I also see the midwife Wednesday so can talk about the whole situation with her.

Also just wanted to ask fundal height has been measuring 2cms (2weeks) ahead since 22weeks is this normal? At my 20 week scan they said baby was small but fundal height seems to be bigger?


----------



## timeforababy

sammy- i haven't even been measured! My midwife is unconcerned about fundal height? But seems to be +/- 2cm is ok so if you're ahead but baby looks small it might be you have lots of fluid for now and baby will grow into it :) Hopefully your scan will be good news and glad your mum will be with you.

Good luck medzi for your echo.

Tonya - all the best for you and your twins.

Emma - good luck with your appointments. 

More allotment today here. Oh my, I am definitely not the same person as last year :)


----------



## sammynashley

Time- my friend who is 2 weeks behind me hasn't been measured either, I thought that was supposed to be a pretty standard thing they did? Guess it depends on the midwife. Think they're checking my water levels tomorrow so should find out if there's a normal amount if there is such a thing :)

I admire the whole allotment thing too! My mum grows every year so we get sent lots of veg etc but I just don't have it in me I don't have green fingers :)


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Hi ladies, third tri starts for me today! So relieved to be reaching this milestone! 

I had a very stressful weekend. My mom is in the early to mid stages of dementia and was hospitalized over the weekend. My dad passed away several years ago and my mom remarried, but her husband has major health issues as well and is also in the hospital right now. Plus he's not a nice guy and has not taken good care of my mom. It's a very complicated situation, but needless to say I have to start thinking about long term care for my mom, whether it be at our house or an assisted living facility. It's really awful to see your parent go through this, especially at her age (she's only 67). This is not something I want to be dealing with right now but I have no other choice.

Sammy & Medzi, good luck at your scans this week. I hope everything goes well.

Tonya, wow only 7 weeks to go. I can't imagine how difficult it is to prepare for a 5.5 week hospital stay with a little one at home. Glad you will have good care and lots of extra monitoring to make sure your girls arrive safe and sound.


----------



## TonyaG

Thanks everyone, this is a very scary time, but we've made it so far already :)


----------



## Livvy

Good luck Medzi and Emma, please keep us updated :hugs:

So I've woken up the past two mornings with what I only know how to describe as ovulation pain... Like, an intense pressure down there in my vaginal/pubic area. I always knew that's when I was ovulating when that happened! But I haven't felt it so far in this pregnancy. Does it mean anything or is it a fluke?


----------



## Livvy

So sorry Joy about your mom :hugs: I can't imagine how hard that must be. I hope you have support and will be at peace about your hard decisions! 

TonyaG, that must be so scary! Oh but they will be so cute when they are finally here :) I hope you will post lots of pics for us!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Happy 3rd tri to everyone who's reached it!

Tonya-:hugs: I'm sure it will be tough to be away from your child but you're right, the girls come first right now. I hope all goes well.

Medzi-Good luck at your echo on Wednesday!

Joy-Can't imagine what that must be like to go through that... :(

AFM, double digits today!!!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Oh, I forgot to add that our tap water smells funny...like kinda metallic. I noticed it last night while washing my face. I'm drinking bottled water for now, but I was drinking tap all day yesterday before I noticed. :/ Anyway, has anyone else had this issue with their water, and what did it end up being? I've read everything from corroded pipes (I doubt this is what this is since our place is only a few years old) to arsenic and barium in the water.


----------



## babyvaughan

Hope everyone is doing well today! 

I have my glucose test today not fasting as its in later afternoon but trying to avoid anything sugary. Yesterday I literally ate sweets from the time I woke up til midnight :/ little worried that could make me fail. Yesterday we were playing bad mitten together and all of sudden I was seeing dots everywhere I shut my eyes and they were firey dots everywhere it was scary lasted 30 secs my fiance said it was a blood rush but I'm going to ask doctor today just in case! Worried about getting on the scale this week. I missed my workouts and wasn't eating the best! Going to get back to my routine this week!

Hoping to either schedule or find out when I can schedule my C-section at today's appt well see!


----------



## Livvy

Ahhhhh my sister in law just announced she's due in November!!! So excited to have babies that close in age!


----------



## Emma23

JoyofMyLife - I am sorry you're going through that with your Mom. My grandma was sick while I was pregnant with my first and it was hard but I can't imagine going through that with a parent :hugs:

babyvaughan - hope it all goes well today! fingers crossed you pass the gt.

livvy - aw thats great! My DD has a cousin who is 2 months older than her and they get along so well, we can't wait to see them grow up together!


----------



## poppy

25 week bump!
 



Attached Files:







20150404_142451.jpg
File size: 48.3 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Livvy

So cute Poppy!!


----------



## Emma23

Great bump! I love your hair too x

Forgot to say before but DS's appointment went okay I guess. He was super brave as he had to have a ton of tests and it took forever. Unfortunately we did only get bad news - he has lots of little cysts on both of his kidneys which means he's in the early stages of childhood kidney disease. It sucks but sadly it's what we were expecting.

In other news, we finally chose a color for the baby's nursery! A little late but it took us quite a while to decide. :haha:


----------



## Livvy

Oooh what color, Emma? We're going with blue (underwater theme) and will add mermaids if it's a girl :) 

I think I'm getting sick. As I have to work two twelve-hour shifts the next two days, I'm not too thrilled. :/ Guess that's what come from having 6 extra people (and 5 new kittens!) in our little apartment over Easter!


----------



## Medzi

Thanks for the support ladies <3

Tonya - wow, you'll meet your little girls so soon! Hope all goes well - being in the hospital that long would be hard, but you're right it is for the best and you have to do what you need to do!

Joy I am so sorry to hear about your mom :(

Emma, I'm sorry the appointment for your DS didn't go great. I got kidney disease when I was 6 (though the reason for it is unknown).


----------



## babyvaughan

My appt went fine, she said in two weeks I can booked my C-section date but she likely it will be July 9th and well move it forward if I'm not doing well when I'm close. I'm excited to schedule it! I guess the thing with my vision means my blood pressure was low. We talked about what to expect in the coming weeks she said quite a few of growth scans & non stress tests. Good news! For the first time he didn't have an irregular beat on Doppler which she said means it resolved as they expected Yay!! Taking it easy today just feeling off and my stomachs had tighten which she even noticed when doing my fundal measurement. I have all the rest of my appts besides growth scan scheduled! 

OB appts:
June 3rd
June 22nd
June 30th
July 7th


----------



## Jrepp

Found some motivation and attempted to finish the diaper covers I started weeks ago. I only got one done as it took a lot longer than I thought it would but I like it. I might need to make the inserts as the store bought ones do not appear to fit that well. I'm going to try it out on my 10 month old nephew tomorrow.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Khatif

poppy said:


> 25 week bump!

What a cute bump!



Emma23 said:


> Great bump! I love your hair too x
> 
> Forgot to say before but DS's appointment went okay I guess. He was super brave as he had to have a ton of tests and it took forever. Unfortunately we did only get bad news - he has lots of little cysts on both of his kidneys which means he's in the early stages of childhood kidney disease. It sucks but sadly it's what we were expecting.
> 
> In other news, we finally chose a color for the baby's nursery! A little late but it took us quite a while to decide. :haha:

I am sorry you got bad news. I hope the disease is something you can have under control and won't make his life too difficult.

What color did you go for? We are starting to work on the nursery today :)



babyvaughan said:


> My appt went fine, she said in two weeks I can booked my C-section date but she likely it will be July 9th and well move it forward if I'm not doing well when I'm close. I'm excited to schedule it! I guess the thing with my vision means my blood pressure was low. We talked about what to expect in the coming weeks she said quite a few of growth scans & non stress tests. Good news! For the first time he didn't have an irregular beat on Doppler which she said means it resolved as they expected Yay!! Taking it easy today just feeling off and my stomachs had tighten which she even noticed when doing my fundal measurement. I have all the rest of my appts besides growth scan scheduled!
> 
> OB appts:
> June 3rd
> June 20th
> June 30th
> July 7th

That's a great news regarding the baby's heart. I am glad they give you all the support.



Jrepp said:


> Found some motivation and attempted to finish the diaper covers I started weeks ago. I only got one done as it took a lot longer than I thought it would but I like it. I might need to make the inserts as the store bought ones do not appear to fit that well. I'm going to try it out on my 10 month old nephew tomorrow.

Wow, it looks awesome! Well done!


----------



## Tasha

Tonya, that must be exciting and scary in equal measures. I'm not sure how old your LO is but organising a stash of bits to keep at the hospital is a good idea, there boring places for children, so books that you can read together, a few craft bits etc won't take up much room in your bag but will make visits more exciting.

Joy :hugs: that must be very hard especially as it doesn't sound like she has support else where.

Livvy that's very exciting :) I hope you get well soon. The theme sounds fab.

Poppy cute bump. 

Emma :hugs: I'm sorry to hear that, even when you're expecting bad news there is always part of you that clings on to hope and that part hurts when the bad news comes.

Babyvaughan that's awesome news.

Jrepp, you're so talented at making things <3

Afm - scan day today, the 3d one. Tomorrow is my growth scan too and next Monday my cervix scan.


----------



## sammynashley

Poppy- lovely bump! 

Emma- so lucky to have a nursery, we're moving not long after baby's born so until we move baby's in with us.

Livvy- hope you feel better soon!

Babyvaughan- glad you got some good news! A little jealous you get to book your section already! Don't think I can book mine until I see my consultant at 34 weeks! I'm so impatient and just want to know now :haha:

Jrepp- your so creative! I wouldn't know where to start, I'm going to attempt some dummy clips soon.

Tasha- hope little one is awake today and you get better pics, good luck for tomorrow's growth scan.

Afm- I have my scan today to check little man, they're checking growth, waters,heart and also checking for signs of hydrops. So nervous and worried I was up until 2am because I couldn't sleep! Have the midwife tomorrow too so looking for some reassurance there aswell.


----------



## Khatif

Good luck with your scan Tasha and Sammy!


----------



## Tasha

Good luck Sammy :hugs:


----------



## BeautifulRose

Good Luck Tasha and Sammy!

I have my cervical scan this afternoon. I hope I'm still just the 1cm. We shall see.


----------



## sammynashley

Hope things stay the same at your scan beautiful rose, my scans in an hour and half so nervous!


----------



## Jrepp

Thank you ladies. The diaper cover took a lot of time (like 8 hours to make one lol). Now that I know what I'm doing though it should take less time. The most time consuming part is attaching the snaps. One down, 19 to go!

Good luck on your scans Sammy, Tasha and Rose. I hope everything goes great! Can't wait to see the updates!


----------



## cdex67

Good luck on scans today ladies!


----------



## dan-o

Good luck ladies, hope all is perfect for all of you today! 

I've been struggling to get online, hubby and kids had flu type bug and I've got it now too, ugh. Also ds2's birthday, bit of a disaster as we are poorly, but we tried lol! Hoping this is the last of the bugs now the warmer weather is here, had far far too many this winter!! :dohh:

Hope you all had a fab holiday weekend and everyone is still ticking along nicely, almost all of us past vday now!!! :flower:


----------



## Khatif

Dano, I hope your family gets better soon. Take care of yourself!


I had my midwife appointment. Heart beat is perfect. My weight and blood pressure is good. She is still lying with her head up, but there is more than enough time to turn around still.
April 28 is the next appointment.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Good luck on your scans today Tasha, sammy, and Rose!

Great news, Babyv! :)

Jrepp, how cool! You made that? That's awesome!

Dan-o, hope you all feel better soon!

AFM, leaving tomorrow to see my parents out west. Will be gone for a week, but will have my iPad so should be able to update. When I get back, I'll be in the 3rd tri! Ahhhh so exciting! :happydance: I'm ready!


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

OMG, why does it hurt so much when i sneeze!! what little space that's left by my ribs hurts soo much!!


----------



## Livvy

Keep us updated on the scans, Tasha, Sammy, and rose!! Hope it's good news for all of you, can't wait to hear!


----------



## Tasha

Good luck with your cervical scan Rose.

I hope it went well sammy.

Feel better soon Dano :hugs: 

Fab news Khatif :dance:

Have a fun trip bubbles. Can't believe we are almost third tri.

Elizabeth I figured it's because our muscles are being pulled in unnatural directions and then sneezing adds to it.

My scan was better. So cute <3

https://i723.photobucket.com/albums/ww235/Tasha_Adams/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps7cerxe2w.jpg


----------



## sammynashley

Scan went well ladies, no issues seen with babies heart or dopplers so still unknown as to what caused baby's decels on the heart trace. 

Baby's estimated at 2lb6oz and at 50th centile, only thing that came back a bit low was HC which measured at 8th centile..not sure if that's something to worry about. Also my placenta has gone from being high anterior to low but shouldn't cause me any issue as I'm having a elective section.

We also got to see him in 3D I'm so in love :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 13


----------



## babyvaughan

At L & D felt like I was going to faint and weak for hr after. Doing better but just feeling off so there monitoring baby.


----------



## sammynashley

Hope you feel better soon Babyvaughan :hugs:


----------



## Tasha

Beautiful scan sammy. 

I hope you feel better babyvaughan x


----------



## BeautifulRose

I'm blaming pregnancy brain but my appointment was for 1115 and I went in at 115 so they had to reschedule me. Ughhh now I won't be seen until April 20th. 

I'm glad your scans went well Tasha and Sammy. &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Love all the scan pictures!


----------



## cdex67

Beautiful scans ladies!


----------



## Medzi

Happy the scans went well ladies! 

Khatif, glad all is good with you too :)

Feel better babyv! 

I'm waiting to be seen for my appointment. I did a urine dip stick though and protein came up 2+ :/ So we will see what they say. Tomorrow is my echo. Also get results from glucose test today. Ball of nerves.


----------



## babyvaughan

So glad your scans went well ladies! 

They checked everything over on me and gave me some tips, baby was doing great moving like crazy! Just got home and I'm going to take a nap.


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Love the scans ladies. Here is mine from Saturday :)

https://i79.photobucket.com/albums/j126/NicolaLD/IMG_20150404_164355.jpg


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Beautiful scans Tasha, Sammy & Baby Dreams! I love how clearly you can see babies faces. 

Emma, I'm so sorry to hear about your sons diagnosis. I know you were prepared for the news but I'm sure it doesn't make it any easier.

Medzi, let us know how everything turns out with your appt and glucose test. I'll be thinking about you tomorrow during the Echo!


----------



## Emma23

Glad everyones scans went well! I feel like I've got ages until my next one, it's in about 2 weeks. Will probably be here before I know it though!


----------



## Khatif

Tasha said:


> My scan was better. So cute <3
> 
> https://i723.photobucket.com/albums/ww235/Tasha_Adams/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps7cerxe2w.jpg


I am very happy for you! Your baby looks so cute.


sammynashley said:


> Scan went well ladies, no issues seen with babies heart or dopplers so still unknown as to what caused baby's decels on the heart trace.
> 
> Baby's estimated at 2lb6oz and at 50th centile, only thing that came back a bit low was HC which measured at 8th centile..not sure if that's something to worry about. Also my placenta has gone from being high anterior to low but shouldn't cause me any issue as I'm having a elective section.
> 
> We also got to see him in 3D I'm so in love :)

I am glad your scan went well and they did not find anything. Lovely pictures!



BeautifulRose said:


> I'm blaming pregnancy brain but my appointment was for 1115 and I went in at 115 so they had to reschedule me. Ughhh now I won't be seen until April 20th.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> I am sorry for your appointment. Pregnancy brains can be so mean.
> 
> 
> 
> Medzi said:
> 
> 
> I'm waiting to be seen for my appointment. I did a urine dip stick though and protein came up 2+ :/ So we will see what they say. Tomorrow is my echo. Also get results from glucose test today. Ball of nerves.
> 
> Good luck with your scan.
> 
> 
> AFM. Since yesterday have a toothache. I did not have it over 10 years. I called my dentist this morning right away and I have to be there at 3 o'clock. I am terrified, I hate dentist.Click to expand...


----------



## Tasha

Oh no Rose. What a pain.

I hope your appointment went well Medzi. Good luck for the echo.

So glad you and baby are okay babyvaughan.

Beautiful scan photo baby dreams.

Two weeks isn't long Emma, but mine are fortnightly and they sometimes seem forever away.

Urgh Khatif, toothache is the worst. I hope dentist goes well.

How's everyone else?

I've got my growth scan today x


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Hope the scan goes well, mine is next week X


----------



## sammynashley

Medzi- I hope today goes well!

Babydreams- lovely scan pic?

Khatif- I've had toothache for about 3 weeks, I've struggled to get a appointment :(

Tasha- good luck for your scan today.


Afm- I have the midwife later, hopefully she can shed some light on what happened last week. I'm also attempting to potty train DD today not sure how stressful that'll be but she's done two wee's on the potty already so I'm having a proud mummy moment :)


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Aw that's great Sammy. How old is she? x


----------



## sammynashley

She turned 3 in February but has shown no signs of wanting to potty train and previous attempts have been a huge disaster, so just the three wees is a huge step for her.


----------



## Emma23

sammynashley - Good luck with the potty training! Glad to hear it's going well so far. I'm dreading potty training again, it was a real battle with our DS.

DS was in my lap having breakfast before and the baby was kicking a bit and DS felt it! He was really excited, bless him. OH hasn't felt the baby move yet, every time I get him to try and feel, the baby stops. Little stinker :haha:


----------



## Srrme

28 weeks today! :happydance:

I went into labor at 28.3 weeks with my oldest. I can't wait for the weeks to keep on coming. :D


----------



## Emma23

Happy 28 weeks, Srrme! 

DS hit my bump with his head before and he poked my belly and said "Naughty Mommy Belly" :haha: 

OH said he's open to having the Fetal MRI now. I think our sons appointment made him change his mind, it really hit us how serious it is and I think he wants to prepare for possibly going through the same thing. So I'm going to try and book one for next week hopefully.


----------



## sammynashley

Happy 28 weeks srrme!

Emma- your little man sounds so cheeky :) glad that your OH changed his mind, it must be a hard thing not knowing.

Afm- DD was dry all day today so happy mummy here, midwife went ok she doesn't really know what went on last week either but she's concerned about babies movements and wants me to do a tally chart and said 10 movements a day is enough if I'm not reaching those then I need more ctgs done. 

Also measuring 3weeks ahead with fundal height but she doesn't seem concerned because "I have extra padding" least she didn't say fat! My blood test for parvovirus virus has come back negative too so one less thing to worry about :)


----------



## Babygirl3289

Wow sounds like everyone has been super busy! 

Joy- I am so sorry you are going through this with your mom. I am a nurse and I have worked with Dementia/Alzheimers patients and it is so difficult to see them go through this, especially if it is your mom and especially since she is so young. I hope you have good luck on placement for her. 

Emma - How cute, my little one does the SAME thing when I try to get my hubby to feel him move. He will be moving like crazy and then once my hubby places his hand on my bump, baby is silent and still. haha 

Tasha, Sammy, baby dreams- Such beautiful scan pics! Glad things went well. 

Tasha - Good luck at the growth scan

Medzi - Good luck at the fetal echo! Please keep us updated <3

AFM- I have been so busy- All 4 of my sisters and their kids came to visit and they live all over the U.S. It was great seeing them and my nieces and nephews, although it was very hectic. We had a wonderful Easter though :) 

I have been feeling pretty good - I do get pretty painful in my mid-low back as I think baby is growing and things are stretching. 

We have decided to name our son Hudson James instead of Hayden :) Well for now that is.. we shall see. ;) My OB appt is tomorrow, I will be 24 weeks on Friday! yay! 
Getting really excited <3 only 3 more months and 3 weeks left! Hoping time will fly.

Oh - I did have a really weird dream the other day that I was bleeding :( It scared me but thankfully it was just a dream and hopefully it doesn't happen! 

6 weeks until my next ultrasound too! Hope you all are doing well.


----------



## Jrepp

Srrme said:


> 28 weeks today! :happydance:
> 
> I went into labor at 28.3 weeks with my oldest. I can't wait for the weeks to keep on coming. :D

Yay! I bet you are glad to reach that milestone!



sammynashley said:


> Happy 28 weeks srrme!
> 
> Emma- your little man sounds so cheeky :) glad that your OH changed his mind, it must be a hard thing not knowing.
> 
> Afm- DD was dry all day today so happy mummy here, midwife went ok she doesn't really know what went on last week either but she's concerned about babies movements and wants me to do a tally chart and said 10 movements a day is enough if I'm not reaching those then I need more ctgs done.
> 
> Also measuring 3weeks ahead with fundal height but she doesn't seem concerned because "I have extra padding" least she didn't say fat! My blood test for parvovirus virus has come back negative too so one less thing to worry about :)

You have some pretty great news! I thought that kick counts were supposed to be 10 in an hour, but any movement counts..... maybe I'm wrong. I tried kick counts (a bit early I know) and had 10 bumps within the first 3 minutes. The last doc I saw that measured fundal height said that +/- 2 cm isn't that big of a deal. Is having a larger fundal height bad?

AFM: got 5 more diaper covers done yesterday so we have 6 now. Today I'm taking it pretty easy and have only done a load of dishes and 3 loads of laundry. I think I'm starting to get the nesting feeling and want everything spic and span for little mans arrival. I have been having a lot of swelling and pain in my wrists. I think I am developing a case of pregnancy induced carpel tunnel. I will discuss with the doctor next week.


----------



## sammynashley

Jrepp- I always thought it was 10 in an hour not in a day...seems like not a lot of movement to me. And the fundal height thingy I was told 2 weeks either way is fine but I'm measuring 3weeks over..but she put it down to me being chunky..I've got my GTT next week so doesn't fill me with much hope :)


----------



## timeforababy

awww...what sweet scans tasha, sammy and babydreams!

Khatif- hope the dentist goes ok.

Good luck for those going for scans, emma and medzi.

I passed another week :) blood pressure ok (126/86, not great but ok) and no protein in urine. If it's ok next week, she will see me at 31 weeks. I had elevated ketones though, which is the opposite of what I'm expecting? Not sure whats going on there.

Also, have an appointment with the consultant on week 32 for the fibroid they saw on the scan but not been booked for a scan. Apparently it's just a consult. I don't really want to keep going back to hospital (if nothing else it costs £2.50 an hour to park!).

So so so happy too, OH has decided that he will stay up to 4 weeks with me and baby if I have a C-section. He will use 2 weeks paternity and 2 weeks holiday.

and 27 weeks! I can't believe it, third trimester for me.


----------



## babyvaughan

sammynashley said:


> Jrepp- I always thought it was 10 in an hour not in a day...seems like not a lot of movement to me. And the fundal height thingy I was told 2 weeks either way is fine but I'm measuring 3weeks over..but she put it down to me being chunky..I've got my GTT next week so doesn't fill me with much hope :)

At L&D yesterday she said starting 28 weeks its 10 counts in 2 hours. Which is the same online says! So 5 movements per hour! 

I got freaked out because my fundal was 3 weeks ahead, but she did it on monday and didn't tell me or say anything about it so I kept it like that figured one less thing to google and stress myself over lol.


----------



## babyvaughan

I got back to the gym today, felt good! In L&D they took my blood sugar which was a good number so I think my glucose test will come back good but well see, I should get a call today or tomorrow on it I believe!


----------



## sammynashley

Thank Babyvaughan I try and stay away from google it is not your friend haha :) I don't really wanna go to the antenatal ward unless I really feel like something's not right because sometimes they do make you feel really silly for going In.


----------



## Babygirl3289

Tasha and Medzi - How did your scan and fetal Echo go?


----------



## Emma23

DD decided to use her chalk on me instead of the sidewalk this morning. :haha: I'll have to take some more proper bump pics soon, I haven't taken any in a while!

https://s16.postimg.org/3raxeqoyt/lydr.jpg https://s16.postimg.org/7c6sxytid/lydr2.jpg


----------



## Emma23

sammynashley said:


> Emma- your little man sounds so cheeky :) glad that your OH changed his mind, it must be a hard thing not knowing.

He really is cheeky :haha: I am glad too. I had come to terms with not knowing but I would have constantly been watching the baby for signs of it, and then we'd probably have to go through MRIs with a newborn so I'd rather just do it now so we know. I have an appointment on Friday, not sure if they could do it for us then, I'm going to call up but I hope they can arrange something, I want to get it done asap!


----------



## Tasha

Srme happy 28 weeks. Big milestone for you this week.

Emma so cute that he felt it. Glad your partner is open to the idea. 

Sammy well done to your little one. Glad the Mw went well.

Baby girl Hudson is cute.

Timeforababy glad the appointment was good! Happy 3rd tri! 

This is a good website for movements. It's more about learning babies routine.


https://www.countthekicks.org.uk/mums/


----------



## Tasha

My scan went very well, saw baby drinking the waters :) big growth spurt too so back on track :dance:


----------



## Babygirl3289

That is great Tasha! So happy for you :)


----------



## sammynashley

That's such good news tasha! :)


----------



## Livvy

Yay Tasha!!! :)


----------



## hollyw79

awesome news Tasha! SO happy to read that! :)


----------



## Rach87

glad the scans are going well for everyone. another 2 weeks until mine. praying the placenta has moved away from my cervix! 

adorable 3d scans ladies!

Medzi thinking of you. hope babys echo went well.

happy to hear babies growing well Tasha.

Babygirl I like Hudson a lot. That would have been on my list(if baby were a boy) but I have a friend whose son is named that.

AFM - baby is a maniac. daily. and I couldn't be happier. Hubby finally saw the tidal wave she makes in my belly yesterday. (he's seen her kick and tumble but now when she moves my whole belly does a wave) 

Some nights when we're in bed, he goes under the covers to talk to my belly. And last night after he said goodnight to "Lily, Nadia, Delilah, or whoever you'll be" he said, "I love you" to our little girl. :cloud9: I nearly died of adorableness. 3 months or less until we finally get to see what she looks like and have her in our arms. :happydance:


----------



## Medzi

Tasha sooo happy all showed well on your scan! 

Our echo went well! They are confident there are no issues :) He said after Puffin is born, they will want to do an echo on him/her to double check everything because they haven't had that absolutely perfect shot of the heart from these echoes (thanks to Puffin because in not great positions) but from the 2 I've had, he says he is (to quote) "quite confident there is no congenital badness" (haha, for real!) 

He also said that baby is growing perfect&#8230;almost too perfect! Measuring a bit big and already 3.3 pounds but I'm not worried at all, as Cubby always measured around 97th percentile (he ended up being born 7 lbs, 15 ounces at 37 weeks!)

My BP is still high and there is protein in my urine so I'm doing weekly lab tests and monitoring from home and have numbers to watch for - if they get consistently above the numbers, I'm to go in right away. This is just how it was with Cubby so I'm feeling ok about it all.

<3


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Medzi, I'm so glad to hear everything went well with the echo. I can't imagine how stressful it was having to wait this long for an answer and I'm sure it was such a relief to hear that puffin is ok. :)


----------



## Khatif

Srrme said:


> 28 weeks today! :happydance:
> 
> I went into labor at 28.3 weeks with my oldest. I can't wait for the weeks to keep on coming. :D

Happy 28 weeks srrme! 28,3 weeks is early. If it is not a problem can I ask you what was the reason for so early labor?



sammynashley said:


> Afm- DD was dry all day today so happy mummy here, midwife went ok she doesn't really know what went on last week either but she's concerned about babies movements and wants me to do a tally chart and said 10 movements a day is enough if I'm not reaching those then I need more ctgs done.
> 
> Also measuring 3weeks ahead with fundal height but she doesn't seem concerned because "I have extra padding" least she didn't say fat! My blood test for parvovirus virus has come back negative too so one less thing to worry about :)

Yay, for potty training. It is so hard to do so I am very happy with your progress :) 
When people says stay away from Google, they are absolutely right. If the midwife is not concerned I am sure the measure is still normal.






timeforababy said:


> awww...what sweet scans tasha, sammy and babydreams!
> 
> 
> I passed another week :) blood pressure ok (126/86, not great but ok) and no protein in urine. If it's ok next week, she will see me at 31 weeks. I had elevated ketones though, which is the opposite of what I'm expecting? Not sure whats going on there.
> 
> Also, have an appointment with the consultant on week 32 for the fibroid they saw on the scan but not been booked for a scan. Apparently it's just a consult. I don't really want to keep going back to hospital (if nothing else it costs £2.50 an hour to park!).
> 
> So so so happy too, OH has decided that he will stay up to 4 weeks with me and baby if I have a C-section. He will use 2 weeks paternity and 2 weeks holiday.
> 
> and 27 weeks! I can't believe it, third trimester for me.

Happy 27 weeks! It's a good new about your blood pressure, I hope it stays like that.

How good is that your husband can stay at home so long. My DH will be at home for a week and then he has to go back to work.



Tasha said:


> This is a good website for movements. It's more about learning babies routine.
> 
> https://www.countthekicks.org.uk/mums/

Thanks for the link!



Medzi said:


> Tasha sooo happy all showed well on your scan!
> 
> Our echo went well! They are confident there are no issues :) He said after Puffin is born, they will want to do an echo on him/her to double check everything because they haven't had that absolutely perfect shot of the heart from these echoes (thanks to Puffin because in not great positions) but from the 2 I've had, he says he is (to quote) "quite confident there is no congenital badness" (haha, for real!)
> 
> He also said that baby is growing perfectalmost too perfect! Measuring a bit big and already 3.3 pounds but I'm not worried at all, as Cubby always measured around 97th percentile (he ended up being born 7 lbs, 15 ounces at 37 weeks!)
> 
> My BP is still high and there is protein in my urine so I'm doing weekly lab tests and monitoring from home and have numbers to watch for - if they get consistently above the numbers, I'm to go in right away. This is just how it was with Cubby so I'm feeling ok about it all.
> 
> <3

Great news about the heart of the baby. 
I am sorry for the BP and protein. I hope it will stay " stable" for a while, if you know what I mean.

Jrepp. You are so clever! I am so jealous of your skill.

I went to the dentist yesterday. I got a temporary filling and he sent me to a specialist root canal treatment. I am rather bummed out because if it. I will contact them today and see when they can see me. I am so scare!

My midwife also told me to count 10 movements per day from week 30. Until then there is no need to follow the moves closely, according to her.
My baby is not moving too much and the her movements are very soft, so I was worry about it. But they think it is normal.


----------



## dan-o

Fabulous news medzi and Tasha!!!! :wohoo: so so pleased all is well <3


----------



## Tasha

Thank you so much girls.

Rach that is just the sweetest thing <3

Mezdi, soooo happy for you. My bp is creeping up and I had protein in my urine for the first time yesterday (++), this is usually when my pre-eclampsia starts building so watching very closely. 3lb 3 is a fabulous weight, my baby is estimated at 2lb 2.

Khatif I hope the specialist can help.

I booked three more growth scans yesterday, the 22nd april I also have my GTT then too, 6th May and 20th may, after all of them I see my professor. It sort of freaked me out as I realised that once I've had them I'll only have two more to book. Our babies are really creeping up on coming :)


----------



## Tasha

How are you feeling dano?


----------



## dan-o

Khatif I cracked a tooth really bad (eating ice!!) and had to have it extracted while pg with ds2. They use a different injection to numb when you are pregnant. I still didn't feel a thing. Xx


----------



## sammynashley

Medzi- that's great news! Glad the echo went well and they're looking after your bp and put a plan in place.

Khatif- hopefully the temporary filling will stop the toothache while you wait to see a specialist. I hate dentists too...when I was younger I had really long hair and my dentist used to hold my hair to keep me in the chair while the receptionist held me in the chair...it was horrific! My dentist now is lovely I'm waiting on root canal too so feel your pain.


Afm- bit of a naughty mummy this morning was late getting up, so DS & DD were late for nursery. Hubby was away last night too so didn't have him to get me up. 

I had a really horrible nasty pain last night and this morning. If any of you ladies have had an op with stitches you know that Nasty burning/ripping pain you get if you pull your stitches..I had that on my left side of my csection scar it was so painful!! Didn't really know what to do with myself.


How are you ladies doing?


----------



## dan-o

Tasha said:


> How are you feeling dano?


Better thanks Tasha :) we all are, just delightful runny noses now lol! 

Been drinking like crazy and I have a feeling it's worked slightly too, I feel a bit less tight in the bump area. Midwife today so she should be able to tell if I'm still low hopefully. 

Ps. Looking back I think I leaked twice at about 21/22w as the bleeidng was slowing, I filled a pad with what smelled and looked like slightly bloody amniotic fluid on both occasions. Nothing since though, which is what counts I guess :)


----------



## Livvy

Yay Medzi, so glad to hear everything looks ok!! 

My vaginal area has been sooo sore the past few days! This is a new symptom for me.


----------



## cdex67

Ugh Livvy, mine has been sore for weeks. Feels like I was kicked. Very uncomfortable. 

So glad you ladies had great scans!

Afm- yesterday I was having some really bad cramping, just like menstrual cramps. I had a midwife appt at 4. When I got there they gave me the glucose drink so I drank that and then went in and the midwife was really concerned about the cramping. She said I looked extremely uncomfortable, which I was so she sent me straight to l&d. Turns out I was having very real contractions, but not super consistent. They did a bunch of tests and determined it was not preterm labor but just contractions. Soooo, they gave me some meds to help me sleep and sent me home. Contractions seem to have stopped now but I am exhausted and sore, so I'm home on the couch today.


----------



## cdex67

Oh my glucose test came back perfect btw! Yay!


----------



## BeautifulRose

Oh Cdex I bet that was scary but good thing its not preterm labor.. maybe you were a bit dehydrated? Glad they stopped though and at least you know what contractions feel like now so you can be on the look out. Thats what makes me nervous, with DD I didnt feel contractions until it was time to push so I have no idea what a contraction feel ike :dohh:


----------



## cdex67

Its scary! I had no idea I was having contractions until I saw them on the monitor but the cramping did get worse when they came. They said I wasn't dehydrated but had me drink a ton of water just in case. I've noticed a few contractions in the past couple hours but they're more like braxton hicks. I feel completely awful today, I'm so weak and really hoping this passes. Thank you :)


----------



## Srrme

Khatif said:


> Srrme said:
> 
> 
> 28 weeks today! :happydance:
> 
> I went into labor at 28.3 weeks with my oldest. I can't wait for the weeks to keep on coming. :D
> 
> Happy 28 weeks srrme! 28,3 weeks is early. If it is not a problem can I ask you what was the reason for so early labor?Click to expand...


According to the Doctors, it was just spontaneous premature labor. :shrug: They tried to stop it, but I delivered 3 days later. 

My 2nd son was born at 35 weeks due to the same thing, but I went on to carry my 3rd to 38 1/2 weeks.


----------



## Emma23

Got a MRI booked for Monday! Glad they could fit me in so soon, they said they couldn't fit me in on Friday like I had hoped but I can't complain about Monday really :haha:

cdex67 - thats scary! Glad they have stopped now though, fingers crossed that they don't start up again. And congrats on the Glucose results :thumbup:

Srrme - I bet that was a scary time! I did go into labor with my son at about 30 weeks but they managed to stop it and that was stressful enough x


----------



## Babygirl3289

Medzi - I am so happy that things look good! I bet you feel relieved! :) 

Cdex- How scary! I am glad you were checked out. You should definitely take it easy! 

Rach- Thank you :) I really like it and my hubby does too !

OB appointment today :) Just a check up but I always look forward to them <3


----------



## Srrme

Emma23 said:


> Srrme - I bet that was a scary time! I did go into labor with my son at about 30 weeks but they managed to stop it and that was stressful enough x

It was terrifying! We spent 60 days in the NICU with my oldest. Not fun at all! He's a very healthy and happy little boy now though, you wouldn't even guess he was born such a tiny little thing! :cloud9:


----------



## babyvaughan

Cdex- Thats scary but I'm glad you had an appointment so it wouldn't have been missed! Hopefully its just a one time thing and you can get back to normal! 

I'm 26 weeks today one more week until 3rd trimester :D I'm so excited! Second day back at the gym (I do really light workouts lol) feels good to do something positive only bummer is the scale keeps going up! I dont eat terrible but I dont eat good either, so looks like I'm going to have to eat really good from now on. I've gained 22lbs! My goal is only 30 and I have 13 weeks to go not.. looking good! LOL I know he is on the bigger side and my boobs grew but I also know that I like cookies, snacking at night


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Oh cdex! Glad your glucose came back positive. 

Hope you other ladies are doing well. Love the scan photos! 

I'm going for my second 4d scan Wednesday. Excited! 

And....it's official....I'm engaged! I feel 15 years younger aa giddy as I am!


----------



## Emma23

Ms Elizabeth - Congratulations!!! That's so exciting!

I have been looking for names today... OH took the kids out and I had finished all the housework so had nothing else to do. I forgot how hard it is!!


----------



## Babygirl3289

My appointment went well! Baby is measuring right on track and heart rate was great :) My fundal height is 22cm :) Doc said its normal. 

Dan-o : My next appointment is on May 5th and ill be doing the GTT and just an OB check up.


----------



## Livvy

Congrats Ms. Elizabeth!! :) so exciting isn't it?? 

Glad to hear everything went well babygirl! 

AFM: I hate the days when baby is quiet


----------



## heaveneats

hey ladies, update on my end - had bleeding/spotting for 2 days i ended up going in to ER they monitored baby and he was kicking up a storm so they sent me home not worried about it. Midwife called and said she was sending me for an ultrasound so i had that today, they couldnt see any cause for bleeding but took detailed pictures anyway and did internal so measure cervix with most accuracy. I'm so tired and exhausted from it all


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Thanks Emma and Livvy....we knew we would eventually...this little guy sped things up. Guess I'm still in shock!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Sorry I have been terrible about posting here, but I do read and catch up every few days!

Congrats on the engagement, Ms. Elizabeth! I guess we will have to call you Mrs. Elizabeth soon. ;)

Livvy, I was starting to freak out a bit today because i hadn't felt baby move for a few hours, but I guess he was just having a long nap. Thought I had his patterns down, but looks like he will keep me guessing and stressing me out!

Heaven and baby girl, so glad things are looking good.

Emma, good luck with names. Any front-runners so far?

Afm, I have my gtt in the morning. Bleh. I expect to fail it, based on the numbers I got when I was tracking my blood sugars a week ago. But I won't get the official results until Monday or Tuesday most likely. Anyway, it'll be nice to have a few hours off work. :p


----------



## sammynashley

Congrats ms Elizabeth!! 

Harleyquinn- hope your GTT goes alright, mines next week so not looking forward to it.

Livvy- I hate the quiet days too...I find if little man has a very acting day the net he'll be a little quieter as if he's worn himself out. 

Heaven- glad everything seems ok with baby.

Afm- having a real tough time waking up lately. Hoping it's just a phase. Is anyone else getting the whooping cough injection??? I've got mine next week.


----------



## Baby_Dreams

I'll be getting my whooping cough injection soon too Sammy x

28 weeks today!


----------



## babyvaughan

Congrats Ms. Elizabeth!

Sammy I'm thinking of getting it at my next appt I originally planned to get it right after birth but I'm going to research and if all is well I will get it now!


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Harley, Sammy and babyvaughan.....thank you ladies. it's been one heck of a night! besides getting up every hour cause I drank too much water....I kept looking at my finger thinking I was dreaming. the ring is too big (what do stores think ladies have man hands) but I just went old school and wrapped string around the bottom. lol i'm not ready to give it back to get it resized. lol

good luck on your test Harley!


----------



## jbk

<3[/QUOTE]

Great news about the heart of the baby. 
I am sorry for the BP and protein. I hope it will stay " stable" for a while, if you know what I mean.

Jrepp. You are so clever! I am so jealous of your skill.

I went to the dentist yesterday. I got a temporary filling and he sent me to a specialist root canal treatment. I am rather bummed out because if it. I will contact them today and see when they can see me. I am so scare!

My midwife also told me to count 10 movements per day from week 30. Until then there is no need to follow the moves closely, according to her.
My baby is not moving too much and the her movements are very soft, so I was worry about it. But they think it is normal.[/QUOTE]


I just had a root canal done last week. I also had a cracked tooth, but the pain from it was so intense I could not wait! They gave me a local injection which is not harmful to the baby. I also had an xray done... ask for double shields if you need one. Good luck!


----------



## MKHewson

My work has been crazy lately, both of my team members are off medically so I have been covering all positions. Its been so busy, I actually laid out a day and was like Im impressed. Up at 5am, me and the child out the door to daycare at 6am, drop her off I go to the GO train. Train in, I am at work by 8. Some days I am in house covering, others out at clinic for hours at a time. Then off for home at 4, in house with kid at 530ish, make supper, make lunch for next day. Play, feed, bathe and put silly toddler to bed. All why being 6 months preggers LOL. Go to bed around 9-930 ..sleep or well try LOL...up at 5am repeat lol


In other news, i had a scan yesterday, my boy is doing great,he weighs in just over a lb. Which is great I have GD so it means I am keeping great control of my sugars. He is incredibly active, made the OB laugh when she was scanning. I'm feeling great besides work exhausting me.

How is everyone else?


----------



## Livvy

Baby is moving a lot today, making up for sleeping all day yesterday! 

MK that sounds really stressful. :O 
Me and hubby are pretty sick so I called off work the past few days. Have to go in for Saturday and Sunday, though.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Hey ladies, haven't read back yet but hope all is well. We are enjoying our trip so far. It's nice, I love it out here. :)

I woke up this morning with some little stains around my right nipple. I'm leaking! :haha: I hope it doesn't become too frequent this early!


----------



## Babygirl3289

I am 24 weeks today! Yay :thumbup:

I do feel this pregnancy really is going by fast! I hope it continues to do so! I can't wait to meet my baby boy:cloud9: <3

Heaveneats- That is so scary - I am glad you got checked out - It sounds like things are looking ok tho? Prayers for you and baby :flower:


----------



## BeautifulRose

MK I feel your pain :hugs:

I cant ake it anymore, I am calling my Dr Monday and asking to be put on bedrest/leave from work. Im in so much pain everytime I walk, idk if its just normal streching or I pulled a muscle or what but I end up having to leave everyday early which isnt a problem as far as job security but im not getting paid for the time I miss. If I go on leave I would only get 60% pay until I give birth and then I get 12 weeks at full pay. But I would get mor with the 60% pay than I am getting now with leaving early/calling off. Luckily with these low pay stubs I will be able to get help with rent and will qualify for food stamps until I give birth so honestly I think its the best option for me right now. :shrug: Thank God I have already gotten all my big purchases out of the way for baby. Hopefully my Dr is ok with filling out the paperwork but with my high risk for pre term labor and already being dilated Im sure he will ok it. 

Congrats on the engagement MsElizabeth :happydance:

and yay for everyone with good scan news. Mine was reschedule for 4/20/15 at 845am I cant wait


----------



## Livvy

So maternity workout clothes. Is that a thing?? Because I can't find any anywhere. Also adequate bras. I just bought some a month ago but I already need new ones! 
-facepalm-


----------



## Jrepp

babyvaughan said:


> Cdex- Thats scary but I'm glad you had an appointment so it wouldn't have been missed! Hopefully its just a one time thing and you can get back to normal!
> 
> I'm 26 weeks today one more week until 3rd trimester :D I'm so excited! Second day back at the gym (I do really light workouts lol) feels good to do something positive only bummer is the scale keeps going up! I dont eat terrible but I dont eat good either, so looks like I'm going to have to eat really good from now on. I've gained 22lbs! My goal is only 30 and I have 13 weeks to go not.. looking good! LOL I know he is on the bigger side and my boobs grew but I also know that I like cookies, snacking at night

lol. I love the snacks too! 



Ms Elizabeth said:


> Oh cdex! Glad your glucose came back positive.
> 
> Hope you other ladies are doing well. Love the scan photos!
> 
> I'm going for my second 4d scan Wednesday. Excited!
> 
> And....it's official....I'm engaged! I feel 15 years younger aa giddy as I am!

Congratulations!!



Livvy said:


> Congrats Ms. Elizabeth!! :) so exciting isn't it??
> 
> Glad to hear everything went well babygirl!
> 
> AFM: I hate the days when baby is quiet

I think quiet baby days are the scariest! I always fear the worst but thankfully have the doppler for reassurance.



sammynashley said:


> Congrats ms Elizabeth!!
> 
> Harleyquinn- hope your GTT goes alright, mines next week so not looking forward to it.
> 
> Livvy- I hate the quiet days too...I find if little man has a very acting day the net he'll be a little quieter as if he's worn himself out.
> 
> Heaven- glad everything seems ok with baby.
> 
> Afm- having a real tough time waking up lately. Hoping it's just a phase. Is anyone else getting the whooping cough injection??? I've got mine next week.

I am planning on getting it along with hubby at 28 weeks. 



babyvaughan said:


> Congrats Ms. Elizabeth!
> 
> Sammy I'm thinking of getting it at my next appt I originally planned to get it right after birth but I'm going to research and if all is well I will get it now!

According to my doctor it's recommenedrd that women get the pertussis vaccine at 28 weeks so that baby picks up the antibodies that are being produced by the momma.



Livvy said:


> Baby is moving a lot today, making up for sleeping all day yesterday!
> 
> MK that sounds really stressful. :O
> Me and hubby are pretty sick so I called off work the past few days. Have to go in for Saturday and Sunday, though.

I'm glad your tot is moving more today!


----------



## Jrepp

Livvy said:


> So maternity workout clothes. Is that a thing?? Because I can't find any anywhere. Also adequate bras. I just bought some a month ago but I already need new ones!
> -facepalm-

I've seen maternity yoga pants and workout gear in the maternity section at Target. They have some pretty good maternity bras as well for not a lot of money.


----------



## Babygirl3289

I got my breast pump yesterday! Sent the receipt off to my insurance company today for 100% reimbursement! :) Heck yes


----------



## Livvy

Jrepp maybe our Target just has a really small maternity section, but I haven't seen anything like that there. I know the closest Old Navy to us doesn't have a big selection either (the clerk told me some of their other stores have more), so today I did a little online shopping. Not my favorite, as I'd rather try stuff on, but...

Beautiful rose I hope your doctor lets you take off work. It's hard to work while pregnant sometimes!! I'm feeling more and more sore and grumpy the further along I get. Ugh. Don't want to think about how it'll be in a couple of months. We really can't afford not to have my income, plus my insurance is through my job...

Babygirl THANK YOU for reminding me, I need to call my insurance company about a breast pump!!!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Livvy, I hope you and your DH feel better soon. Do you have any stores nearby that just have maternity clothe? Like Motherhood Maternity? They would probably have more options for work-out clothes. I hope the stuff you bought online will fit!

Emma, I like those names! But I understand not wanting to use anything too popular. We were/are the same way. We would look up a potential name on the BC Stats website to make sure it wasn't _too_ popular before choosing it. That's actually a good resource for ideas too! :)

BR, I'm sorry you're having so much pain. It sounds like you've found a good solution as far as going off work and how to get by financially. I hope it all works out smoothly and quickly for you!

Babygirl, that's awesome that the pump is 100% covered! I called and asked my insurance before and they don't cover breast pumps at all because it's not considered a "medical device." Nice, eh? Bleh.

Well, my GTT went okay in terms of not puking, lol. I don't have the official results yet, but I'm pretty certain I failed because I took my blood glucose monitor with me and my one-hour level was far too high. I'll keep checking online to see if they post the results tomorrow. They did post my other bloodwork results though. Looks like my iron is on the low side (and my white blood cells are high and my platelets are low, which I looked up online and I think that maybe that's also a result of low iron). I suspect I'll be told to start taking iron supplements.


----------



## Livvy

Harley, I do have a motherhood maternity-- I think there's one in the mall nearby-- but I just figured they'd be so expensive!! I hope you passed your test or they'll have a good plan for you and it won't complicate your pregnancy. :flower:

I couldn't sleep last night for anything. I am suddenly so uncomfortable. My back was killing me and I just didn't know what to do. Anyone have ideas?? I was all propped up, I had a pillow between my knees and under my belly and STILL I was dying!


----------



## Jrepp

Sorry I've been so quite, hubby had 2 days off in a row and we have been enjoying each other's company. We got the pack and play up in the bedroom for little man to sleep in, went to a consignment store and got a few things we needed, walked the outlet mall, got haircuts, bought a duffle bag for the hospital stay, bought toiletries for the hospital stay and just hung out. It was GLORIOUS!! Other than that, me and little man are doing pretty good! My belly has grown 1/2" since Tuesday and you can really tell lol. I'm really starting to feel the 17 pounds that I've gained though.


----------



## k4th

Hi all

Been keeping quiet (exhausted) but still stalking this thread as always :)

Tasha - glad baby had a growth spurt!! Yay!

Dan-o - hope you're all better now 

Ms Elizabeth - congratulations :happydance:

Babygirl - happy v day!!

Beautifulrose - hope you get off work. Does sound like the best thing all round for you

Bubbles - yep I have those leaky nipples too. Oh the joys :haha:

Livvy - Urgh.... Maternity clothes. I've had such a hard time - uk stores seem to have mostly stopped selling them on the high street. Hope you found some good stuff online. 

Heaveneats - sounds like you've had a scary time. Hope you're feeling much better now. 

Jrepp - sounds like you've had a lovely time with oh. & getting super organised too!! I've just about started on baby's bag & I've washed through all the neutral stuff from dd. 

Harley Quinn - hope the iron supplements sort out your blood results (assuming they do put you on them). I've had low platelets for years, have diagnosed ITP outside of pregnancy, hence this pregnancy is high risk. I'm pretty familiar with the in's & out's of low platelets (mine have been so low I've been hospitalised a few times). If you want to ask me anything about it then feel free!

Sorry if I've missed anyone!! Hope everyone is having a good weekend. 

Afm - I'm suddenly so tired. I've only worked two days this week & both days have been so draining. I'm getting through the work I need to do, but I'm good for nothing by the time I get home. And then I'm waking every time I need to move position at night, my pelvis is SO sore. So the house is a mess & in serious need of a spring clean. Otherwise all is looking good though - consultant is happy with how everything is going for now - the hospital are getting a multidisciplinary plan together involving my haematologist, obstetrician and specialist baby paediatrician. Feeling so real now!


----------



## Livvy

K4th - my pelvis and back are so sore too. :( hope you get some relief! My sleep quality has been awful! And agreed about the maternity clothes, it is so hard to find stores nowadays! I used to see them all the time when not pregnant... Now, nothing.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Livy, the clearance racks at Motherhood are worth looking at, IMO. Or if they are having a sale. But yeah, otherwise it can be expensive. Just how it is, I guess. I have a snoogle that I sleep with, and I find it so much better than using separate pillows to support all the different parts of my body. I like that it supports my back, especially. You might try putting a pillow along/under your lower back? If that doesn't work, maybe think about a pregnancy c-shaped pillow?

K4th, thank you, I will hit you up if I have questions about platelet counts! I'm just waiting for the call from the doctor's office on Monday or Tuesday to see what they say about the results and how concerned thay are.


----------



## babyvaughan

I passed my glucose only by 6pts but I passed :D


----------



## Harley Quinn

Great news, babyv! I just looked up my results online and I failed... Heh. But I pretty much knew that already. So, like I said, just waiting for the official call from the doctor to see if they want me to follow up at the diabetes clinic or if I can go ahead and manage it on my own by changing my diet. I was able to manage it well that way last pregnancy.


----------



## k4th

Livvy - when I was expecting dd (just over 4 years ago) there were maternity clothes everywhere! Now there's nothing :nope: and I prefer to try stuff on too!

Babyvaughan - glad you passed your gtt :happydance:

Harley Quinn - sorry you failed yours. Sounds like you know how to deal with it though. Hope your dr gives you lots of clear answers when you speak to them :)


----------



## Livvy

Yeah, baby clothes are much easier to find than maternity clothes!


----------



## poppy

Well done passing the GD test Babyvaughn. HarleyQ, I hope they let you manage with just diet. I have my test in two weeks - they do the test at 28 weeks here. I had a big baby first time round (9 pounds 12 ounces) but passed the GD test and a more average weight baby second time round (7 pounds and 12 ounces) and passed again, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that I pass this time. What happens if you fail your GD test? I keep getting paranoid that I feel very thirsty during the night when I get up to the toilet. 

Maternity clothes can be difficult to buy and often expensive. First time round I only bought a few key pieces and topped up with cheaper stuff in bigger sizes from Primark, which didn't really last till the end of the pregnancy. With my second pregnancy, I got some nicer Autumn stuff from Mamas and Papas and Jojo maman bebe, which I loved. I am using these again but gave had to top up with more trousers (I'm one size bigger this time round) and some spring/summer stuff. I love Jojo maman bebe - do you get it in the USA and Canada?

I can't believe a lot of us have less than 100 days to go till our due dates!!!


----------



## Tasha

Sorry you didn't pass Harley. Sounds like you know what you're doing though so that will make it easier! 

I'm reading girls but my attention span is zero, it's the day my little girl slipped away inside me four years ago today, her birthday is Wednesday. 

On a brighter note, I'm third Tri today.


----------



## k4th

Tasha said:


> Sorry you didn't pass Harley. Sounds like you know what you're doing though so that will make it easier!
> 
> I'm reading girls but my attention span is zero, it's the day my little girl slipped away inside me four years ago today, her birthday is Wednesday.
> 
> On a brighter note, I'm third Tri today.

:hugs: sorry tasha :hugs:


----------



## dan-o

Morning ladies, lovely bright day here. Hoping to chill in the garden with the kiddies when it warms up a bit.
All a bit tired this morning as we had a late night after visiting great granny in hospital last night she's broken her hip and not in a good way, poor thing. 

It's been a hectic week tbh, I started nesting and trashed the place (as you do lol) DS's birthday, flu, 2 doctors trips, a midwife appt, grandad came to visit, great granny in hospital, our wedding anniversary, not even sure which way is up lol!!! :headspin:

The GD sounds like a pain in the backside for those of you facing it, ugh :hugs: 

Big :hug: Tasha, thinking of you. Happy 3rd tri milestone to you and your amazing little rainbow (still think boy ;)! )

I give up on all maternity clothes except my trusty jeans! Luckily I don't work at the moment (just a small home business ticking over) I'm going to try and wear my pre preg shorts with a hairband in the button now the weather is warmer and maybe dig out a dress on more bloaty days. My bump is small anyway, I just look fat still, so I think I'll get away with it. :p


----------



## dan-o

Oh and after saying I wasn't going to buy anything, I've just ordered a boori sleigh cot and dresser, from the outlet shop!! Couldn't resist the bargain, I wanted it for my other two but it was prohibitively expensive at the time!! :dohh:

I've also seen a buggy I really like, but probably don't need, I think hubby will shout at me if I order that as well :haha:


----------



## RaquelDee

Dan-o, I just ordered a Boori sleigh cot and dresser, too - dresser was full price but got loads of money off the cot, so I guess it balances out? I started out with a pretty definite budget but that went out the window after multiple shopping trips and nothing appealing, so I gave in - it wasn't too expensive in the end.

Not quite 3rd tri but I'll be 25 weeks tomorrow, I can't believe it! So close to double digits, time has just started flying recently.


----------



## Tasha

Thank you.

The boori sleigh cots are gorgeous girls. I really want a next to you cot though.

I'm reluctant to buy maternity clothes for ten weeks too (I've got jeans and a few tops) , primark seemed to have a lot of floaty elastcated waist skirts so might try those since I am not putting weight on my waist. It's my 30th birthday next month too, not sure what I'll wear!

What buggy Dano?

Happy 25 weeks for tomorrow Raquel x


----------



## dan-o

I've got a little cot for my bedroom, used it for both boys with one side off as a bedside cot, it still looks like new so will be fine again. Can't get away with buying a new one of those, hubby definitely would kill me :haha:
Just need a new mattress for that one and a couple of new grobags for when he's big enough. 

I'm tempted by the babyjogger versa very.co.uk have in the sale. I already have the buggy board which fits it and love my other babyjogger(s) I was looking for something I can fit in the car but use as a travel system/car seat pram with the seat off. My Phil and teds tandem would do, but it takes up the whole boot, it's super heavy and is more for my long off road walks and jogging. I know hubby will moan as we don't 'need' a new buggy, but what harm is there in a little spoiling:haha:


----------



## k4th

Dan-o - I have an icandy cherry from dd. SO tempted to upgrade & get a raspberry or strawberry but oh would have a fit!!

Tasha - 30 next month??! I had assumed you were older - only because your pic is groundskeeper willy!! :rofl: Do you have any nice birthday plans?

Afm - possibly had a Braxton hicks this morning. I don't think I had any with dd. it felt like lots of pressure for a minute & then was gone. Could have been baby moving or pressing on something though. For those who have had bh - how can you tell??


----------



## Tasha

Sounds like you need it to me dano :rofl:

K4th how do you find your icandy? I really want the icandy strawberry 2, I love it so much but Mothercare doesn't have it in stock (and hasn't since at least Christmas). We get a discount there which means over £100 off so I really don't want to go any where else. 

Hahaha, My six year old this morning asked if something took me back 90 years, so I may well be older than 30 :haha: I'm not sure, I don't do parties, were meant to be going abroad in May half term for it but obviouy not now. 

Mine are just tightenings but that makes it feel like pressure iykwim?


----------



## k4th

:haha: cheeky little 6 yr old :winkwink:

I love my icandy. We had a graco first & bought the cherry when dd was around 3 months old. It's so lightweight & is easy to push with just one hand, with a good sized basket at the bottom. The only downside is it doesn't fold down in one - but the strawberry & raspberry do I think. I wouldn't have anything else :)

You can save up the "30th holiday" & use it next year. I've just been out to a friends 30th - she was 30 last June though. She just postponed while she was pregnant & her ds was little & cashed in the night out later - leaving her oh to babysit :haha:


----------



## dan-o

Ahhh, I'd love to be 30 again lol :haha:

I get definite braxton hicks, my uterus goes rock hard and vac packs the baby!! I've started getting them after sneezing and standing up with a full bladder. Sometimes baby rolls over and I get one. Orgasm also would set one off, but we are still a bit scared to do anything like that after being on pelvic rest and bleeding for so long! 
My midwife palpated me quite hard on Thursday, that gave me one too. (Not sure why she did that as she didn't even measure my fundal height, but hey ho)


----------



## Tasha

Yeah the strawberry 2 def folds in one piece. It's also a bargain (imo) so your OH needs to let you get it for that reason :haha: I think it's going to be the strawberry 2 or the bee3 but the lack of foot rest puts me off. Hmmm. 

That's a good plan k4th :) 

Odd she would do that dano, it's not like babies position is important atm x


----------



## Medzi

Oh so much to catch up on, I don't even know where I left off! Things here are so hectic and I'm back to puking constantly so...fun...

Hope everyone is doing ok, sorry I don't have time to read back, but hopefully will catch up later. 

:hugs: today Tasha... but yay for 3rd trimester!


----------



## dan-o

Gosh that's horrid medzi :( hope it doesn't last :hugs:

Tasha I've been under her since 2008 and never been happy with her care. I need to just smile and nod on my remaining 3/4 appts with her, they are all an irrelevant waste of time anyway!


----------



## Jrepp

Ive been having Braxton hicks since about week 12 or so. I actually had one during an appointment and the doc told me that's what it was. Mine feel like a tightening in my abdomen and my uterus gets rock hard. When it's over the little one moves like crazy so I bet it squishes him in some and he has to make room again. 

I had what I thought were Braxton hick contractions all day yesterday but toward the end of the night I could tell that they were actually labor contractions. I drank a bunch of water and took a warm bath which seemed to have helped some but boy oh boy did they hurt. If they would have continued through the night I would have gone in this morning.


----------



## k4th

Tasha said:


> Yeah the strawberry 2 def folds in one piece. It's also a bargain (imo) *so your OH needs to let you get it for that reason *:haha: I think it's going to be the strawberry 2 or the bee3 but the lack of foot rest puts me off. Hmmm.
> 
> That's a good plan k4th :)
> 
> Odd she would do that dano, it's not like babies position is important atm x

:rofl: I'll run that by him lol!!

Medzi - sorry you're back to being sick frequently :hugs:


----------



## babyvaughan

I was bored last night so I went to the store to browse every baby isle. I was so tempted to buy everything I need but my showers in 20 days only thing I did buy was a pack of wipes because we are testing the brands to see which we like best for him! Lol I can't believe I'm 4 days away til 3rd tri! We decided next week we are going to take our tripoid out and take some pictures of us to celebrate :) 

I really thought I'd be a lot bigger at this stage but I'm wondering if I will have a big growth spurt in the next two weeks. My weight gain depresses me lol but I'm just going to keep working out and forgot about it, maybe I'm gaining muscle weight


----------



## k4th

Glad your contractions stopped jrepp!! Are you going to call someone & let them know that happened?? That would really freak me out :hugs:


----------



## Tasha

Hugs Medzi, I hope it stops soon! Thank you for the hugs.

Not many to get through now dano. 

Def get seen if that happens again jrepp, I think they say if they're regular of last over two hours


----------



## Jrepp

I was really scared! My appointment is Thursday so I'll let them know then otherwise theybwill just tell me to come in to Ob intake to be checked out which seems like a waste unless it happens again.


----------



## dan-o

Jrepp that's scarey! I had episodes like that quite a lot with DS2 but the same things you tried worked each time for me as well! He came at 38w (37 by ovulation) after I had a BH episode that just didn't quit x


----------



## dan-o

Babyv, I've gained more than I'd like too as well. About a stone at this point. My bump isn't very impressive despite the gain. I reckon it's half baby and half fat judging by my thighs and bottom :haha:


----------



## Tasha

How much have you gained baby v and everyone else?


----------



## k4th

I'm still living in denial & refusing to step on the scales or look when the midwife weighs me :rofl: ignorance is bliss!!! BUT I couldn't fit in some of my actual MATERNITY trousers the other day :blush: so I may have gained a little which is not water or baby (or muscle babyv!! Love that! :winkwink: )

Hubby is pretty slim & I can't bear to think I'm nearly at (or beyond!) his weight. So denial will just have to continue unless it's raised as an issue at an appointment.


----------



## Livvy

K4th my husband is thin too, I'm past his weight already. :/ I'm hoping to be under 170 at my appointment tomorrow but I'm not hopeful. (Started at 142 or so) I can't believe how much weight I've gained... It's usually very hard for me to gain weight!


----------



## TonyaG

I've only gained 8lbs, but the doctor assured me that the babies are fine and taking what they need.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Jrepp, so scary! Definitely go get checked if it happens again.

Tasha, as of 24 weeks, I'd gained 24 pounds. My dr says I'm not over the recommended weight gain yet (they like to see 25-35 pound gain by the end of the pregnancy), but since it's still so early and I've already gained that much I should cut calories. Funny thing is I exercise and I don't over indulge that often. She says a lot could be water weight. I believe it; my feet and ankles have been swelling, and I tend to retain water. Who knows. 

AFM, baby's been more quiet the past couple of days. She's still moving around, but I think she switched positions. Of course I'm thinking too much about it though, especially being away from home.


----------



## BeautifulRose

28 weeks bump... I've gained 4 lbs so far but I still get sick everyday (I feel your pain Medzi)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 23


----------



## babyvaughan

21lbs! :/ I was aiming for 30 my whole pregnancy lol. My boobs have grown and babies on bigger side but I wish I was about 5lbs less. I don't want extra to have to work off especially have. A c-section and my wedding 8 months later lol I need to step up my workout routine to make up for my late night snacking that I can't seem to quit!


----------



## Tasha

Thanks girls. It's amazing how much it varies isn't it? I've put on 8lb too, pretty sure that's all baby, waters, placenta etc and fluid/blood.


----------



## Harley Quinn

poppy said:


> Well done passing the GD test Babyvaughn. HarleyQ, I hope they let you manage with just diet. I have my test in two weeks - they do the test at 28 weeks here. I had a big baby first time round (9 pounds 12 ounces) but passed the GD test and a more average weight baby second time round (7 pounds and 12 ounces) and passed again, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that I pass this time. What happens if you fail your GD test? I keep getting paranoid that I feel very thirsty during the night when I get up to the toilet.
> 
> .... I love Jojo maman bebe - do you get it in the USA and Canada?
> 
> I can't believe a lot of us have less than 100 days to go till our due dates!!!

Thanks! My results were actually pretty similar to last pregnancy when I failed. I was just 0.3 over the mark this time, and only 0.1 over last time. So I think it should be manageable much the same way. Last time they referred me to a clinic at the hospital and I went to a workshop where they gave me a blood glucose monitor (for free!) and taught us how to use it and how read food labels and what to eat and such. It was very informative and a great program they have set up here. I just don't know if I need to go do it all again this time, ya know? Like, I think I know what to do and how to eat and all that.



Tasha said:


> Sorry you didn't pass Harley. Sounds like you know what you're doing though so that will make it easier!
> 
> I'm reading girls but my attention span is zero, it's the day my little girl slipped away inside me four years ago today, her birthday is Wednesday.
> 
> On a brighter note, I'm third Tri today.

Thanks. Thinking of you and your precious girl today. :hugs:



k4th said:


> Afm - possibly had a Braxton hicks this morning. I don't think I had any with dd. it felt like lots of pressure for a minute & then was gone. Could have been baby moving or pressing on something though. For those who have had bh - how can you tell??

I had them in both pregnancies, but never actually felt them in the first one! Only way I knew I was having them was when I had an NST and the nurse was like, "Can you feel those contractions?" Uh... no! The second time around, I got them starting around 30 weeks. Just felt like dan-o said, belly tightening and baby being vacuum packed! lol



Medzi said:


> Oh so much to catch up on, I don't even know where I left off! Things here are so hectic and I'm back to puking constantly so...fun...

 :( Sorry to hear that.



Tasha said:


> How much have you gained baby v and everyone else?

 22 lbs. so far. Yikes. Not surprised, though, as I gained right around 40 lbs. by the time both my sons were born. Only difference is, this time I didn't lose all the weight in between pregnancies like I did between the first two. So I already weigh what I did at the end of those pregnancies. Just makes me that much more uncomfortable. *sigh*



BeautifulRose said:


> 28 weeks bump... I've gained 4 lbs so far but I still get sick everyday (I feel your pain Medzi)

Aw, man. Sorry you're feeling so sick still. :( Great bump though! :)

AFM, I've starting looking around for a good woven wrap to buy. Been joining various buy-sell-swap sites on fb and looking around online, asking my babywearing friends for tips. I'm really hoping I can get the hang of babywearing so I can put Henry up on my back and still have two hands free to deal with the other two! LOL. It's going to be an interesting transition for me to go from working full-time to being a stay-at-home parent for my year of maternity leave!


----------



## Jrepp

Tasha said:


> How much have you gained baby v and everyone else?

Im sitting right at 17 pounds so far. Of that Roughly 13 pounds is baby, placenta, amniotic fluid, uterus, extra blood, boobs and fluid retention. So I'm doing pretty good at gaining 4 pounds of pure fat. 



dan-o said:


> Jrepp that's scarey! I had episodes like that quite a lot with DS2 but the same things you tried worked each time for me as well! He came at 38w (37 by ovulation) after I had a BH episode that just didn't quit x

38 weeks would be perfectly fine with me :) While my various medical conditions (and the fact that Luke was on the skinnier side at 20 weeks) lead me to a higher possibility for having a small baby, hubbys side of the family is notorious for producing large children. His older brothers son was 10.5 pounds at birth, his daughter just shy of 9. His middle brothers son was a whopping 13 pounds! I'm really hoping to stay in the 7-8 pound range!



dan-o said:


> Babyv, I've gained more than I'd like too as well. About a stone at this point. My bump isn't very impressive despite the gain. I reckon it's half baby and half fat judging by my thighs and bottom :haha:

I love your bump! P.s. my thighs and butt got pretty big too!



babyvaughan said:
 

> 21lbs! :/ I was aiming for 30 my whole pregnancy lol. My boobs have grown and babies on bigger side but I wish I was about 5lbs less. I don't want extra to have to work off especially have. A c-section and my wedding 8 months later lol I need to step up my workout routine to make up for my late night snacking that I can't seem to quit!

Are you planning on breast feeding? Everyone tells me that the weight will just fall off if I breast feed. I don't know about that but I know it does take your fat stores and turn it into milk.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Jrepp, it's true that your body uses extra energy to produce milk, I think they say you need an extra 500 calories per day? Which is quite a bit. I think most women don't actually eat that much more "extra" and so maybe that's why they tend to lose weight, iykwim. I do know that breastfeeding made me extra hungry and thirsty, though! 

I breastfed both of my boys up until they were 14 months, and I returned to my pre-pregnancy weight pretty quickly the first time, but only lost half of the baby weight the second time around. So, I think it definitely varies from woman to woman and even from baby to baby!


----------



## babyvaughan

Yeah I'm going to breastfeed! :)


----------



## hollyw79

breastfeeding didn't do JACK for me the last time- I bf for 20 months and I didn't drop a POUND until I dieted. I wouldn't count on it ... it may help some women- but definitely not all. I found just as many stories online for women who didn't lose weight while nursing. Maybe it will be different for me this time and I'll get lucky :haha:

It DID make me crazy thirsty tho! :)


----------



## babyvaughan

26+3 weeks :D


----------



## BeautifulRose

Yeah bfing didn't help me lose any weight with DD either. And I got super thirsty too lol


----------



## hollyw79

babyv- you look amazing!


----------



## Rach87

27 weeks today! Cant wrap my head around being in 3rd trimester already! My body can though. Lol started off this morning with a lovely charlie horse in my calf which has been sore all day now, and attempted to bend over but got a horrible muscle cramp/ache in my left lower back. :dohh: Its probably my body retaliating after the crazy busy day I had yesterday. Bowling fundraiser for my friends fire dept (dont worry me and my pelvic resting placenta previa just sat and watched) then from there had to change and go to an anniversary party, from which we went over our friends house for a couple hours. All on like 4.5 hrs of broken sleep. :wacko:

On the upside this baby lady has apparently continued yesterdays activities to today and has been dancing non stop since this morning. Lol

Hope everyone else is doing well and congrats to the others entering 3rd tri this week!


----------



## babyvaughan

Rach- my morning started out with a charlie horse I forgot how bad those hurt! Happy 3rd trimester :D


----------



## Khatif

Good morning ladies, 

I had some very busy day and I had no time to answer post here but I read everything. 
I will take my son to school and after that try to react on your post.


----------



## sammynashley

Hi ladies! How is everyone? 

Haven't been in the last few days been visiting family plus being the "she devil" to hubby..think I need to control my hormones more it just takes the slightest thing for him to wind me up :( 28 weeks today only 11 more to go...have my GTT on Wednesday I'm dreading it so bad pretty convinced I'm gunna fail this time.

As for the weight gain thing I refuse to get on those scales my consultant keep reminding me I'm "fat" or "overweight" so not gonna put myself on a downer even more :)


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Ladies when I booked in they had my weight as 89.65 kg and I've just weighed myself and it's 90kg exactly meaning I've hardly gained anything? I'm confused lol!


----------



## dan-o

I Wouldn't worry, I only gained in the 3rd tri with ds1 and ended up 2kg lighter than pre preg after giving birth! I did start out a little overweight that pregnancy tho. 

I've actually got my second tri bloom finally, wonder how many weeks I will get out of it before the 3rd tri uncomfortable grumpies set in :haha:


----------



## Livvy

Dan-o I'm really jealous, my second-tri glow lasted about two weeks. Now I'm having so much discomfort and pain and am being so grumpy! :(


----------



## RaquelDee

I've gained 6.5kg (bit over 13 lb), but half of that has been in the last 5 weeks - so I've gone from worrying about not gaining enough to worrying about gaining too much! It's all bump - I can still get into my pre-preg low rise jeans. My stomach looks enormous, though!


----------



## Livvy

:sick: Sitting in the parking lot drinking my glucose bottle.


----------



## babyvaughan

Going to the dentist today for filling :( Kinda nervous its my very back tooth and when I had my front filling two weeks ago they had me laying pretty flat on my back. It was a quick fix, no meds needed, and only like 15 mins but I was starting to feeling weird laying on my back. This one will require numbing and an hour of work, there is no way I can lay that flat on my back again for that long. Hopefully they work with me! I'm also worried about the numbing meds being pregnant.


----------



## Keyval

We have decided on a name :) Amelia rose :)


----------



## sammynashley

Babyvaughan- I feel your pain I had the dentist this morning, had a small filling but need a tooth right at the back taken out but he won't touch me until after the baby is born, can't you have the filling done in two sittings? 

Keyval- lovely name!

Livvy- good luck! Have mine in two days :(


----------



## Livvy

Well I don't think I'll do that again in subsequent pregnancies. My sugar always runs low anyway so I don't know why I didn't refuse it this time. The drink spiked my blood pressure, making it way higher than normal, plus the doctor took forever so it was more like an hour and a half before I had my blood drawn. -sigh- on the bright side, the doctor guessed boy based on heartrate, and the lab tech who drew my blood guessed boy based on me having a lower sex drive! Ahhh! I hope it's a boy but I won't be mad if it isn't :)


----------



## babyvaughan

sammynashley said:


> Babyvaughan- I feel your pain I had the dentist this morning, had a small filling but need a tooth right at the back taken out but he won't touch me until after the baby is born, can't you have the filling done in two sittings?
> 
> Keyval- lovely name!
> 
> Livvy- good luck! Have mine in two days :(

I'm not sure, I'm just going to go to my appointment ask them to put me at angle or pillow under my back. My appointments in an hour I really dislike getting teeth work done I don't knoe why but I always have dreaded even though I've gone through plenty worse with my health condition lol.


----------



## Babygirl3289

Keyval - Love the name! <3

I have gained about 13 lbs so far. Is that normal? I really don't know what is the normal weight gain for this time. But I feel pretty good (besides this darn head cold/congestion). Everyone says I really am glowing. I also noticed my acne really has gone away which is awesome :)

A lot of people have told me I look small for 6 months. I think I look normal and the doctor said my baby's size is right on track. He was 12 oz at my 20 week scan. 
She said he was in the 50th percentile- that is ok right?

Hope everyone has a good day! Congrats to those hitting the 3rd trimester! I am jealous - I've got a few more weeks to go for that .


----------



## babyvaughan

Babygirl3289 said:


> Keyval - Love the name! <3
> 
> I have gained about 13 lbs so far. Is that normal? I really don't know what is the normal weight gain for this time. But I feel pretty good (besides this darn head cold/congestion). Everyone says I really am glowing. I also noticed my acne really has gone away which is awesome :)
> 
> A lot of people have told me I look small for 6 months. I think I look normal and the doctor said my baby's size is right on track. He was 12 oz at my 20 week scan.
> She said he was in the 50th percentile- that is ok right?
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day! Congrats to those hitting the 3rd trimester! I am jealous - I've got a few more weeks to go for that .

From what I know 50% means your baby is perfectly avg weight, only if its low number like under 20% I believe is when they worry! My baby was 14oz at my 20w6d scan within two weeks later he was 1lb 4oz 85th percentile! Lol


----------



## Babygirl3289

Babyv- Ok cool - The doctor said it was great but I just like to know the numbers :) 
That's awesome! Sounds like a healthy baby :)


----------



## TonyaG

Today I start my inpatient stay, I'm at the hospital now.
I have 2 NST's a day and an ultrasound every other day. 

I had my 2 hour glucose test this morning, I should get the results back tonight.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Beautiful name Keyval!

Good luck Tonya. I hope the stay isn't too bad and that everything ends up alright in the end!

AFM, down to the last two days of vacation. It's been so nice to be away. Also last day of 2nd tri today yay! I'm excited! :D


----------



## Babygirl3289

TonyaG said:


> Today I start my inpatient stay, I'm at the hospital now.
> I have 2 NST's a day and an ultrasound every other day.
> 
> I had my 2 hour glucose test this morning, I should get the results back tonight.


Good luck with everything Tonya - How long do you have to stay in the hospital? When do you deliver?


----------



## Jrepp

Keyval said:


> We have decided on a name :) Amelia rose :)

Gorgeous name!



Livvy said:


> Well I don't think I'll do that again in subsequent pregnancies. My sugar always runs low anyway so I don't know why I didn't refuse it this time. The drink spiked my blood pressure, making it way higher than normal, plus the doctor took forever so it was more like an hour and a half before I had my blood drawn. -sigh- on the bright side, the doctor guessed boy based on heartrate, and the lab tech who drew my blood guessed boy based on me having a lower sex drive! Ahhh! I hope it's a boy but I won't be mad if it isn't :)

Im sorry! I hope everything comes back clear. Have you done any of the gender prediction stuff?



Babygirl3289 said:


> Keyval - Love the name! <3
> 
> I have gained about 13 lbs so far. Is that normal? I really don't know what is the normal weight gain for this time. But I feel pretty good (besides this darn head cold/congestion). Everyone says I really am glowing. I also noticed my acne really has gone away which is awesome :)
> 
> A lot of people have told me I look small for 6 months. I think I look normal and the doctor said my baby's size is right on track. He was 12 oz at my 20 week scan.
> She said he was in the 50th percentile- that is ok right?
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day! Congrats to those hitting the 3rd trimester! I am jealous - I've got a few more weeks to go for that .

I would say that your weight gain is probably right on track. As long as you are gaining weight at an adequate pace I think you'll be ok. From my understanding 50% is spot on for where you should be. If the baby is measuring much larger or smaller than that, that's when the concern comes in. I personally look incredibly large for my gestational age, but my uterus and the baby have been measuring spot on. He was on the lower side for weight at 30% but that may have changed. 



TonyaG said:


> Today I start my inpatient stay, I'm at the hospital now.
> I have 2 NST's a day and an ultrasound every other day.
> 
> I had my 2 hour glucose test this morning, I should get the results back tonight.

Good luck!


----------



## Livvy

Jrepp, I've looked at some of them but I don't believe in any of that really. It'll be so fun to find out. :) only 12ish more weeks!


----------



## babyvaughan

I survived the dentist lol :)


----------



## Tasha

Keyval gorgeous name. 

Livvy what a nightmare. Boy from low sex drive? Mine was very high with mine, I thought boy hormones would do that!?! 

I hope it went well babyv.

Baby girl everyone tell me I'm small too but I have fortnightly growth scans and baby is growing perfectly so bump size is not an indication at all. but your weight gain and baby's growth sounds perfect.

Tonya, good luck and make sure you keep us up todate. 

Bubble, enjoy the last few days of your holiday. Yay for the last day of 2nd tri.

I had a cervix scan today. It was bloody awful walking into the hospital knowing that four years ago I was walking in to a scan and that scan confirmed my baby had died at 24 weeks. However the cervix scan went well, shortening of my cervix but they expect that at this gestation and as there was no funnelling or change at all when they put pressure on my tummy, all is good. Did the normal swabs etc. Then they did an abdominal scan, and actually I'm glad I had a scan today seeing baby's hb was exactly what I needed.


----------



## Babygirl3289

That is so reassuring Tasha- Glad the cervix scan went well. I am sorry you had to feel awful walking in there though . :( I would feel the same way. But sounds like things are looking great. I know you may have stated earlier in the thread and I may have asked you also , but did they ever know the cause of the baby to die at 24 weeks?


----------



## Tasha

Thank you babygirl. My 24+3 little girl was early onset of severe iugr (growth restriction). She was very small (only weighed 340 grams at 24+3, that's just under 12 ozs) and her placenta was tiny. They took me off my blood thinning medication at 16 weeks and she was a good size then so we think it must of been that (I told them at the time not to take me off). My 36+6 loss was because of medical negligence also.


----------



## Babygirl3289

Wow Tasha- I am so sorry :( You have been through so much. 
Not to sound nosey, but I hope there was a lawsuit or 2? Are you going to a different hospital now?


----------



## Tasha

The first stillbirth (my 36+6 loss) we did take them to court, only because they wouldn't apologise (in fact she said she'd do it all again) and refused to make chances to prevent it happening to another family, when we settled out of court it was with the agreement they apologised and they changed protocols around premature rupture of membranes (I was left for eight weeks with no waters) and they also changed how the sonographers are trained (her tummy was over measured by 10cm six days before she died). I'm happy that no one else will go through the same as we did at that hospital. I didn't go back to that hospital. My second stillbirth we didn't sue, because the apologised straight off and then told us what they were going to change to make sure it didn't happen again (not take those with clotting disorders go without clexane, also retrained some people on writing in notes because there poor notes meant I ended up with a dvt and that could of potentially cost me my life, they've now added a new bits to notes there to make it absolutely clear if a lady should be on blood thinners at any point during there pregnancy or after), again I feel happy knowing no one will go through what we did but I felt no need to go the legal route as they were willing to learn from their mistakes. I'm at that hospital now but my care has been amazing.


----------



## babyvaughan

Wow, Tasha you have had a hard journey, you are such a strong lady!! I'm glad your scan today went well!


----------



## Babygirl3289

Wow, Good for you Tasha- That is so amazing. I cannot believe the other Hospital did not apologize. initially. That is horrible - And I am so glad you fought to help change their ways to prevent others from possibly going through the same mistakes! You are amazing! :)


----------



## timeforababy

Quick question, I have my standard 28 week glucose test tomorrow. There are no notes to fast so I don't have to? Can I have a standard breakfast then drink the lucozade? I normally get up at 6:15 so can eat breakfast by 7 and then drink the glucose at about 9?

Blood draw at 10. Does that work? I have the day unit for monitoring tomorrow and they want to see me at 10:30....


----------



## babyvaughan

My nurse told me to eat just nothing sweet or that turns into sugar! I eat oatmeal with banana for breakfast, and cheese sandwich for lunch.


----------



## Tasha

Thank you babyvaughan and babygirl.

Timeforababy, I've no clue as mine is a fasting one.


----------



## babyvaughan

Dan-o I wasn't sure if you missed this in middle of all our conversations but these are my last OB appointments! :) 




babyvaughan said:


> OB appts:
> June 3rd
> June 22nd
> June 30th
> July 7th


----------



## TonyaG

I didn't have to fast for the first test....but I did fail :)

Delivery will be at 32.5 weeks, around May 22.
I'm not prepared but want to be home so now I want it to go by fast


----------



## timeforababy

Thank you everyone. I'm not going to fast then! Phew.


----------



## heaveneats

oh crap i have a midwife appt tomorrow and she didnt say i was going to have a glucose test... should i expect that i will have to? darn i should have asked!


----------



## Jrepp

My glucose test is on Thursday. I called and the phone nurse said that they will give me the drink pre-appointment and then take my blood after an hour. She didn't say anything about foods to avoid or fasting or anything like that. If I pass that great....if not I go for the two hour test. A different nurse said if you throw up you have to go for the two hour test so try not to puke lol.

I'm getting stuff done around the house! Got all the baby clothes we have separated out and the newborn/0-3 month stuff ready for wash. I also put the 3-6, 6-9 and 12 month clothes in freezer bags (there wasn't much) to keep them separated and ready for when we need them. I still have quite a bit to do in the baby department, but hopefully we have time. I also just finished filming my 19, 20, 21, 22, 23 and 24 week bumpdates for youtube. I was able to film every week but had to halt because we hadn't told everyone what we were having yet and I kept slipping.


----------



## countryblonde

You don't have to do any fasting for the 1 hour glucose test, you can eat whatever you like. As long as your blood sugar levels are normal the food that you eat as well as the drink will not make your sugars go all over the place. If you don't pass you have to the take the 2 hour which requires fasting because it is a more accurate way to see how much your sugar levels react to the drink, since there are no other factors involved!

Tasha- you are one strong women and mama! I'm so glad things are really going well for you and I can't wait for you to meet your wee one! You truly deserve it. 

On the weight gain situation I've put on 20lbs already but I'm pretty my pound for pound where I was last time.. I just look way more pregnant.. not super worried about it. My doctor usually tells me she's happy.


----------



## Srrme

During my last pregnancy my Doctor made me fast for the 1 hour glucose test. This time I had a simple blood test with my Midwife and did not have to fast.


----------



## countryblonde

Ladies what do you all think of the boys name jesse.. my oh is like 100 percent sold on it, and I still keep questioning it for some reason.. just wanna know what you all have to say about it.. seem to be some fantastic names here. Ds is Isaac


----------



## Jrepp

I like the name Jesse as that's what people call me on occasion (Jessica is my full first name). Personally for a boy I have known some Jesse's and they didn't care for their name so much because of the association with it being a derivative of a female dominant name. But if that's what you guys choose I love it!


----------



## Srrme

I like Jesse too.


----------



## Bubbles1088

I like Jesse for a boy. :)


----------



## violetta21

this is amazing!:happydance:


----------



## Jrepp

I know a few of us are friends on facebook and have already seen this photo but I wanted to share weeks 4-23 in bump picture format before taking my 24 week photo tomorrow. I found this head little online app that I was able to upload the pics to. You can really tell when little man had growth spurts.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 49.7 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Khatif

I like Jesse too.

I understand your feelings. Our baby girl will be named Kathryn. I am fully sold on the name, but somehow I still am questioning myself and doubt if this is the good one, while I feel that is her name, or not?

AFM. I am bit down again. A friend of mine got her baby is December. She was born 31 weeks, after weeks of struggle. The doctors expected her miscarry the baby, since she had no fluid around her and the baby's weight was low, however the baby stayed alive. Since the birth, they are still in hospital and the child still needs medical support to eat (via tube) and breath, she is getting sick all the time.
Yesterday, they hear that the little one is deaf and has some other genetic problems ( I don't want to write it down so I am not getting anyone scared) and her adrenal gland is not function well. There is no chance that she ever will have a normal life. They aren't even sure if they ever can take her home.
I am still in shock after all this. I feel bad for her and the baby girl, for her family. I am a bit scared and worried about my baby now. And I feel useless and powerless to help her...


----------



## Tasha

Thanks girls.

Jesse is a lovely name. I'm having doubts on our boy name too, I think it's to be expected as a name is such a huge decision.

Jrepp your bump is beautiful.

Khatif, my friends little one was born in a similar situation, has similar problems and does not have a normal life, however every time I go and see him, every photo she sends me, he is smiling. Life doesn't have to be normal to be happy and to me that's the most important thing we can be!


----------



## k4th

:hugs: khatif. That is such difficult news for a family to have to face. 

Love the name Jesse!

I'm at work (shhhh!) so will read back later. But I popped in to do my double digit dance :wohoo: but I'm a bit confused. Ticker says 99 days, but I'm 26 weeks tomorrow - so only 14 weeks left - and that's 84 days. Am I being thick??? :dohh:


----------



## Baby_Dreams

I'm 28+4 and have 79 days to go on one app x


----------



## Tasha

Yay for double digits K4th. 7 x 14 is 98 though xx


----------



## k4th

Tasha said:


> Yay for double digits K4th. 7 x 14 is 98 though xx

So "yes you're being thick" :rofl: 

Thanks tasha :)


----------



## Tasha

Hahahaha. Not at all. You can put that down to baby brain :haha:


----------



## Livvy

Had the worst Charlie horse ever when I woke up this morning... My leg is still sore. Ugh.


----------



## Tasha

Before this thread I've never heard of a charley horse, I assume it's cramp? If so they suck :hugs:


----------



## Livvy

Yes Tasha it's a really bad calf cramp usually :/ I've heard it's normal for second and third tri to get them? This is my first but wow. Hope it doesn't happen often.


----------



## Livvy

28 week bump!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Srrme

Livvy said:


> Had the worst Charlie horse ever when I woke up this morning... My leg is still sore. Ugh.

Me too!! :nope:


----------



## babyvaughan

Livvy said:


> Had the worst Charlie horse ever when I woke up this morning... My leg is still sore. Ugh.

ME TOO!! 3rd morning in a row same leg! Its got to be a pregnancy thing,this mornings one hurt the worst!


----------



## babyvaughan

Beautiful bump livvy!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Beautiful bump, Livvy!

3rd tri today!!! Can hardly believe it. I'm in the home stretch! :dance:


----------



## Srrme

babyvaughan said:


> Livvy said:
> 
> 
> Had the worst Charlie horse ever when I woke up this morning... My leg is still sore. Ugh.
> 
> ME TOO!! 3rd morning in a row same leg! Its got to be a pregnancy thing,this mornings one hurt the worst!Click to expand...

I had them last pregnancy around this time. I was hoping they wouldn't happen this time, but they are! I hate them! :nope:


----------



## jbk

Hey you beautiful ladies!! I haven't commented much in awhile thanks to school! But I am 27 weeks today and wanted to share my big belly!
 



Attached Files:







11148923_10103099391516625_501636696_n.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Jrepp

Looking back and comparing last weeks bump to this weeks bump I exclaimed "geez I'm massive". Noticeable difference this week!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Khatif

Thanks girls. I hope the baby will be happy. I think that is the most important to be happy, that is my only wish for my children.

Happy 3rd trimester ladies :)


----------



## Babygirl3289

Livvy and Jrepp - Such cute bumps! How perfect <3

I forgot to mention over the weekend - My hubby was playing in his alumni basketball tournament and he sprained his ankle pretty badly - So I have been taking care of him while getting over this horrible cold/congestion. And meanwhile on the weekend my daughter got food poisoning. I was terrible! But we still all had a great time. 

I cant believe some of you are 28 weeks and almost 29 weeks! It is so crazy! Time is just flying with these pregnancies.

My baby shower is in 2.5 weeks! So excited! <3


----------



## Bubbles1088

First 3rd tri bump shot. Posted from my iPad so it's sideways, but oh well. 
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Livvy

Thanks babyv, babygirl and bubbles! Congrats on third tri bubbles! Cute bump! :happydance:


----------



## timeforababy

awww...cute bumps everyone!

I had my glucose test today and a final blood test (well, I hope so). And I passed my BP and urine check. I have no monitoring for 2 weeks!!! woo hoo.

Hope everyone is well. work is totally insanely manic!


----------



## LuvallmyH

Third trimester for me too ladies!


----------



## Livvy

So cute luv! Haven't heard from you in a while, how have things been?


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Beautiful bump ladies! Good to see you back here Luv. I hope you're doing well.

Khatif, I'm so sorry to hear about your friends baby. Sending prayers that things will get better for them and they'll be able to bring her home soon.

Babygirl, that's a bummer about your husband's injury. I hope he gets better soon so you can get back to having someone take care of you!:winkwink:

Here's a pic of my 28 week bump. This little one definitely had a growth spurt over the past week. I'm feeling and seeing very prominent rolls and movements now. I love it!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Tasha

Beautiful bumps girls. I will take one later :)

It's my angel girl, Riley Rae, 4th birthday today. It makes me sad obviously but I think back to four years ago and holding her was amazing, so tiny but perfect.


----------



## Khatif

Good morning!


Tasha, I am not sure what to say to you. You are so strong and I am glad you found a happy memory.

You all looks so great and cute ladies. What different sizes bump we have. Here is my 25 weeks belly.


----------



## Tasha

Thank you khatif. 

Your bump is gorgeous.


----------



## cdex67

Here's my bump. Obviously not 29 weeks until tomorrow but that was an easier label.https://i1292.photobucket.com/albums/b564/ifightfire15/Mobile%20Uploads/CYMERA_20150414_190741_zpsixvowahz.jpg


----------



## babyvaughan

Ahh all of your bumps are beautiful! I wish mine would get super round, I'm thinking it will in the next week or so! I'm so excited my High risk consult follow up & scan is in 13 days and my fiance requested to get out of work early to come which they approved. He was really bummed he has to miss all my appointments the last time he got to come to one was 14 weeks then our private scan at 16! He is really excited!


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Thinking of you Tasha xx


----------



## Baby_Dreams

I had my 28 week growth scan today, Evie measures 2lb 13oz :)


----------



## Srrme

Everyone looks so cute! :flower:

I am 29 weeks today. :happydance: I passed the mark when I delivered my first. Now to get to 35 weeks then 37 weeks. :D 

I rescheduled my appointment from this Friday to next Friday the 24th.


----------



## Tasha

Gorgeous bump cdex.

Babyvaughan mines not round yet either.

Thank you so much baby dreams. Evie is a great weight!


----------



## Tasha

Yay for passing that milestone srme.


----------



## LuvallmyH

Livvy said:


> So cute luv! Haven't heard from you in a while, how have things been?

Things have been busy! Dh has been traveling a lot. My body is hurting. I'm seeing a chiro 2-3x a week to try to keep it from falling apart. I think my pelvis is separating again and my si joint is shot. I'm in pain all the time. But, I knew this was going to be my reality when I decided to have another baby. It just makes it hard for me and my family. Thankfully it's just a short amount of time left in the big picture.

I am also having a ton of anxiety about birth. My last birth was my hardest and very difficult with my pelvis being separated. She was only 6lb 14oz, 18 in. This time I am having a boy and two of my boys were 9lb 7oz, 20in. I am not sure how I will possibly deliver a baby that big! I have always had totally unmedicated births & I don't want to change that. I was trying to talk to my mw about it, but she didn't really listen to me. She is unconcerned and said they would let me deliver a baby up to 11lbs! I wanted to smack her! Find me someone who wants to deliver an 11lb baby, naturally, and with a separated pelvis! I simply asked if we could do a quick scan to estimate this baby's size. She said absolutely not because they would not consider inducing early for size. I asked another ob about the issue and she said they automatically section women with pelvis issues like mine because it's too much trauma. Many women need corrective pelvic surgery in the aftermath. So comforting! I see my favorite Dr in the group Friday & I'm going to try again with my concerns.

On the plus side dh booked us a last minute vacation! We are going to the Dominican Republic for a week! We leave Saturday. We are taking extra helpers with us, so it should be a real treat for me! I guess truthfully I have anxiety about that too, but I'm doing ok. 

Everything feels stressful right now! A vacation is just what I need.

I hope everyone else is doing well :flower:


----------



## Babygirl3289

Everyone looks soo cute with their bumps! 

Joy - You look amazing!! Such a cute round bump :) Thank you, ya I didn't realize how good I got it until my hubby got hurt. He truly does so much for me and our family <3 I need to clean the house today and show him I am trying! :)


----------



## Babygirl3289

Oh and Dan-o I have my next OB appointment on May 5th and a Glucose tolerance test.


----------



## timeforababy

I failed the lucozade test. The gtt is booked for next week. 

I'm sorry for complaining but I'm sick of not being well!!


----------



## Rach87

Had my regular ob check up yesterday and GTT. (so stressed out about how it would make me feel/taste - thankfully no probs!) Generally I'm there an hour. So I tried to be smart and drink the glucola on the drive in, figuring by the time the hour is up and im due for the blood draw I should be done with my appt. Well of course theres no one there, I get in within 5 min. Dr comes in like 5 min later, tells me my urines perfect, bp is perfect, recent labs perfect. asks if there any questions. (we had none) And she said: "no, too easy, really no problems??" haha I guess she expects more issues out of a high risk lupus patient. Baby girls heart rate is super steady at 140 ( its been that literally every visit since like 14 weeks) Anyways, I was out of my appt in less than 20 min, so we had to sit almost a half hour to get my blood drawn. :dohh: That's what I get for trying to be efficient. ah well. Since I had been trying to watch my sugar intake, after the test my hubby took me to get a steak & shake mint oreo shake to share! He's the best. 

Painting the nursery today!!!! So excited. :yipee:

And I think we've decided on naming our daughter Delilah! Not sure on a middle name yet, probably still stick with Nadine. :cloud9:

Livvy - I feel you on the Charlie horse, had a terrible one Sunday, and my calf is still kinda sore today! I swear I entered 3rd trimester Sunday, and my body suddenly realized I was pregnant and has been achy since then. lol

Dan-O my next reg ob appt is 4/29 (onto every 2 week visits now! Cant believe I'm this far into pregnancy already!)


----------



## Tasha

Oh what colour Rach?

This is my bump

https://i723.photobucket.com/albums/ww235/Tasha_Adams/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsjkwvyc1s.jpg


----------



## Livvy

Oh so cute Tasha!! :) we are going on a last minute trip too Luv! Only 3 nights in Florida but it should be super fun and I am surprising hubby with it! We leave Saturday as well. So excited! 

I tried running just now and it did not go well. :( everything hurts. My ankles, my belly... I had to stop and walk after only give minutes or so. I felt so much better even a month ago, now everything aches.


----------



## Rach87

Tasha were keepin it neutral...so tan walls with white trim.

Timeforababy I feel you. Just got the call I failed my gtt as well. Was 167, nurse said it should be under 130. Boo! And my hemoglobin is low so I have to start an iron supplement. And here I thought I could make it through this pregnancy without constipation. Dang.


----------



## babyvaughan

Sorry you failed Rach! Are they having you take the 3hr now too double check if you have it?


----------



## Rach87

Yea. My OB is sending me a packet of info. I have to schedule it at the hospital and follow a special diet for 3 days prior to the test. Im hoping and praying it ends up negative.


----------



## babyvaughan

Both my sister in laws had to take the 3hr after failing and passed. Hoping the same for you!


----------



## heaveneats

Sorry you failed Rach - i failed my first glucose test too with DD i didnt know i was not suppose to drink orange juice before so my levels spiked, hope same is true for you

had a really great mid wife appt yesterday, she said ultrasound showed nothing concerning, shes worried i am so stressed at work though, if it gets too overwhelming she wants me to go back to her and talk to her, right now i think i can handle it but she seems unsure. Also she said my ultrasound showed babay is breech but he has plenty of time to move. And to top all of it off, i have a damn yeast infection i start my 7 day cream treatment today :(


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

A quick glimpse of my little boy.
He's still using my uterus as a pillow apparently...
He's been spending the last 8 weeks heads down and ready to come out. Doesn't help for photo opportunities!
 



Attached Files:







27w6d - crop.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 10









27w6d (5) - crop.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Babygirl3289

Ms Elizabeth said:


> A quick glimpse of my little boy.
> He's still using my uterus as a pillow apparently...
> He's been spending the last 8 weeks heads down and ready to come out. Doesn't help for photo opportunities!


HE is soooooo cute Ms Elizabeth!! omg :) 


Heaveneats- Sorry about the infection- Those are miserable! And I HATE the creams :( Hope it goes away fast for u! Ya stress isn't good! So try to take it as easy as you can :)


----------



## hollyw79

heaven! that SUCKS about the yeast infection. I hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiightly advocate probiotics if you're not on them already... they're a bit hard to beat sometimes when you're pregnant. In my last pregnancy- I had like 4 back to back and just wouldn't go away! :cry: Probiotics will help a ton AND are great for baby too! 

ms elizabeth---- oh my word- I am in LOVE with your baby!!!!! :cloud9: those are some of the best 3d pics I've ever seen-- and just total adorableness!!!


----------



## babyvaughan

Ms Elizabeth he is so adorable!! Ahh I wanna do a 3-d so bad maybe the tech will be nice and give us a peak at high risk clinic lol


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Aww thx guys. The last two anatomy scans, 19 and 23 weeks, he was hiding his face in my spine. He hasn't moved, still pushing to come out...but at least I got a glimpse from the nose down. so he's upside-down his entire life so far. Lol. Head right there...ready to poke out. Not sure why I made a belly if his living in my pelvic bone!


----------



## Babygirl3289

Haha that is so funny Elizabeth! Look at those lips! omg!:kiss:


----------



## cdex67

You guys. I'm sorry this I probably TMI but my groin and vagina hurt so bad. I feel like I was kicked with a steel toe boot. I can't describe how much it hurts.


----------



## BeautifulRose

I've been having a lot of vaginal pain too, it's like every time I stand up it hurts so bad right there. Idk what's going on it's been like that for a few weeks.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Aw, cdex, that sucks. I remember that feeling in my first pregnancy. :(

Lovely bumps, everyone!

Sorry to those ladies who failed the one-hour GTT. I hope you pass your 3-hour test. If not, feel free to ask me anything about GD! I know a little bit, at least, having it for the second time around now.

Ms. Elizabeth, your little guy is so cute!


AFM, today is 27 weeks! Third trimester! Wooo! Strangely enough, my body picked today to start having noticeable BH. I'd had a few here and there randomly up until now, but today I had more than I'd in total up until now. And unmistakable ones too.

Today also marks exactly 3 months until my due date! Pretty fun. :)


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Those are amazing pics, Ms. Elizabeth. He's so precious! I love how he has his little hands up by his face. So adorable!

Happy 27 weeks Harley! Welcome to the 3rd tri. Time is going to fly by for us now.


----------



## dan-o

cdex67 said:


> You guys. I'm sorry this I probably TMI but my groin and vagina hurt so bad. I feel like I was kicked with a steel toe boot. I can't describe how much it hurts.

Exact same thing here! Figured it's probably overloaded blood vessels down there, I remember it from before, literally feel like I've been kicked between the legs lol x


----------



## Livvy

Cdex I am so sore down there too. And as a result my thigh muscles are sore towards the top. I think it's that my pelvis is separating a bit due to the pressure-- baby must have changed position or something. Whatever it is, being on my feet 12 hours today at work is going to be a struggle :(


----------



## dan-o

Ms Elizabeth said:


> A quick glimpse of my little boy.
> He's still using my uterus as a pillow apparently...
> He's been spending the last 8 weeks heads down and ready to come out. Doesn't help for photo opportunities!

Omg so cute!!!!!


----------



## dan-o

Livvy said:


> 28 week bump!




jbk said:


> Hey you beautiful ladies!! I haven't commented much in awhile thanks to school! But I am 27 weeks today and wanted to share my big belly!




Jrepp said:


> Looking back and comparing last weeks bump to this weeks bump I exclaimed "geez I'm massive". Noticeable difference this week!




Bubbles1088 said:


> First 3rd tri bump shot. Posted from my iPad so it's sideways, but oh well.




LuvallmyH said:


> Third trimester for me too ladies!
> View attachment 859579




JoyofMyLife said:


> Beautiful bump ladies! Good to see you back here Luv. I hope you're doing well.
> 
> Khatif, I'm so sorry to hear about your friends baby. Sending prayers that things will get better for them and they'll be able to bring her home soon.
> 
> Babygirl, that's a bummer about your husband's injury. I hope he gets better soon so you can get back to having someone take care of you!:winkwink:
> 
> Here's a pic of my 28 week bump. This little one definitely had a growth spurt over the past week. I'm feeling and seeing very prominent rolls and movements now. I love it!




Khatif said:


> Good morning!
> 
> 
> Tasha, I am not sure what to say to you. You are so strong and I am glad you found a happy memory.
> 
> You all looks so great and cute ladies. What different sizes bump we have. Here is my 25 weeks belly.
> 
> View attachment 859667




cdex67 said:


> Here's my bump. Obviously not 29 weeks until tomorrow but that was an easier label.




Tasha said:


> Oh what colour Rach?
> 
> This is my bump

wow so many beautiful bump pics!!! Love them all :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Thanks everybody. Little disappointed didn't get a profile pic...but he's camera shy and doesn't like the sonigram waves.

Cdex...same here...just figured it was his head burying deeper in my cervix. Ice or heat perhaps?


----------



## Livvy

Also baby has been moving NONSTOP for 3 days. I know it's probably fine, but then I read things about too much movement meaning baby is on distress and I get freaked out!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Happy 3rd tri, Harley!

Just got home late last night/early this morning from our trip. It was great, but it is good to be home too. I can only stand so much of my parents, lol. We did have fun with them though. Not to mention it's so beautiful out there.


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Last day of week 27 for me. I'm loving these slimming dresses
 



Attached Files:







2015-04-16 10.09.16.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## babyvaughan

Yay! Finally hit third trimester :D my little guy was moving his legs up by my ribs and I could feel the shape of them it was so cool!


----------



## Medzi

Ugh I was just going to post on here about groin/vagina pain. It is terrible, especially on my left. Just laying here right now it hurts. I never had this with my first but he was always higher and I had stronger muscles. It is getting really bad :( Glad to hear it is normal though... I guess ;)

Puffin has been moving a ton lately too Livvy. I didn't realize that could be bad! Maybe something I'll bring up to my Dr on Tuesday.


----------



## Rach87

Livvy I read somewhere that baby's movement increases around this time. Could possibly be that? But if you're concerned give your Dr. or midwife a call and they can give you better info than google I'm sure. lol


----------



## Tasha

Girls, it's normal at this gestation. When it is distress it last for a few hours, so like what happened with me with my first stillbirth was the night before she died she suddenly started moving a lot, huge movements that made me feel sick, totally out of character for 36+5 especially as there were no waters but I didn't realise a lot of movements could be a sign of something bad. So it's not a lot of movements over days but a sudden dramatic increase usually following or being followed by a reduction in movements.

I hope that reassures a bit :hugs:


----------



## Jrepp

Hey ladies! Got some potentially good news today at my OB appointment. I actually got to see both the attending and the higher up in charge of my case. First off Luke was moving around too much for them to get a read on the Doppler but she said that its perfectly fine because he's moving around and kicking and whatnot in there. I am measuring at 24cm fundal height which is also good! i had the glucose test and will hear back later today if something is wrong. 

The good news though......they are going to review my records and talk to anastesiology about whether or not I am able to have an epidural or not. Previously I was told there would be no way, but now it might be possible. I of course am really hoping that I can do this naturally but in the event of a c-section it would at least prevent me from having to be completely put under. The other good news is that they are looking into pain medications that are not demoral based due to an allergy I have. Oh.....and I may not need the ddavp afterall due to the difference in labor bleeding vs. regular bleeding.


----------



## cdex67

Oh ladies I'm so glad it's not just me with this pain. Seems to be better today but man...not enjoyable. My little guy has been moving a TON the past few days too. I love it but when I'm trying to sleep I could do with less ;)


----------



## Babygirl3289

I get vaginal pain too - It aches pretty bad -especially when I am on my feet for a while - I just figured it was from my last delivery and the 4th degree tears I received from the forceps - But maybe not?

This is kinda TMI also but after having sex, my vagina gets really painful and irritated - Does anyone else get that at all?


----------



## babyvaughan

Yes baby girl, it doesn't happen every time but probably half the time especially if I get up and am moving around or go somewhere after I thought about asking my doctor what it could be but figured she wont really know either!


----------



## babyvaughan

Also our babies been super active and his movements are powerful like I shared eariler this morning I could feel the shape of some part of his leg he was moving so roughly! When I'm going to bed he goes crazy moving lol I love it!


----------



## Jrepp

Mine swells really bad after sex. I asked the doc about it 3 weeks ago and she said its due to extra friction and increased blood flow leading to engorgement. Her suggestion was to try to achieve orgasm which will help and ice the area afterward


----------



## Babygirl3289

Jrepp said:


> Mine swells really bad after sex. I asked the doc about it 3 weeks ago and she said its due to extra friction and increased blood flow leading to engorgement. Her suggestion was to try to achieve orgasm which will help and ice the area afterward


Mine swells too!


----------



## Medzi

Thanks for the reassurance about movement! 

Wish I could contribute to the sex discussion - but to my dismay there hasn't been any for 2 months :nope: Sorry it hasn't been that comfortable!


----------



## sammynashley

Hi ladies!

How is everyone? I've been lazy and only read back one page:haha:

Baby girl: I have the same issues sometimes was told it's because of increase blood flow.

Afm- I had my glucose test yesterday. Got a feeling I failed, I'll find out in the morning. I slipped and fell on my bed yesterday bumping my stomach it got me panicking but baby seems ok. Also had my whooping cough jab today was picking it was going to really hurt but it was practically painless :)


----------



## CertifiedOreo

Wow, it sounds like a lot of people are having vaginal pain. I've been having vaginal pain for months and months! I finally bought "It's you babe V2 supporter" and it works wonders! I am on my feet most of the day too and it was becoming unbearable. I have painful varicose veins down there too :( I had them with my daughter but they had no pain that went along with them, probably because I was always sitting down. In addition to these lovely varicose veins, I have also been having pain on the mons pubis and its swollen and I think it might be relate to the veins but midwife had said something about a hernia :nope::growl mad: when I was pregnant with my daughter, it was a breeze! I was also unhealthythis pregnancy I am much healthier and its not being very nice to me:cry:


----------



## Babygirl3289

CertifiedOreo said:


> Wow, it sounds like a lot of people are having vaginal pain. I've been having vaginal pain for months and months! I finally bought "It's you babe V2 supporter" and it works wonders! I am on my feet most of the day too and it was becoming unbearable. I have painful varicose veins down there too :( I had them with my daughter but they had no pain that went along with them, probably because I was always sitting down. In addition to these lovely varicose veins, I have also been having pain on the mons pubis and its swollen and I think it might be relate to the veins but midwife had said something about a hernia :nope::growl mad: when I was pregnant with my daughter, it was a breeze! I was also unhealthythis pregnancy I am much healthier and its not being very nice to me:cry:


I am so sorry its been a rough pregnancy for you! 

I have varicose veins on the back of my legs on my hamstrings and they are hideous :( And they are worse right now -Slightly tender - I got them when I was pregnant with my daughter , and now its really embarrassing to wear shorts or anything because they bulge. I need to purchase some compression hose or something :-/


----------



## Rach87

Sorry for all those experiencing lady parts pain. I unfortunately am in the same boat as medzi, no lovins for the past 8 weeks due to drs orders. But on the up side, im not having pain down there...

Been feeling a little under the weather the last couple days, sore throat, dry eyes and really tired. Hopefully it goes away quick, supposed to be 70 and sunny the next two days! :happydance:

Heres my 1st 3rd trimester pic from a few days ago that ive been too lazy to post. :blush: and a comparison shot.
 



Attached Files:







PhotoGrid_1429226850571.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 6









PhotoGrid_1429226450958.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Bubbles1088

Cute bump, Rach!!


----------



## Khatif

heaveneats said:


> had a really great mid wife appt yesterday, she said ultrasound showed nothing concerning, shes worried i am so stressed at work though, if it gets too overwhelming she wants me to go back to her and talk to her, right now i think i can handle it but she seems unsure. Also she said my ultrasound showed babay is breech but he has plenty of time to move. And to top all of it off, i have a damn yeast infection i start my 7 day cream treatment today :(

I am sorry for the infection. It is a rather annoying thing. Diet always helps me a lot to deal with it. 



Ms Elizabeth said:


> A quick glimpse of my little boy.
> He's still using my uterus as a pillow apparently...
> He's been spending the last 8 weeks heads down and ready to come out. Doesn't help for photo opportunities!

Omg, what a cute baby you have! So sweet!



Harley Quinn said:


> AFM, today is 27 weeks! Third trimester! Wooo! Strangely enough, my body picked today to start having noticeable BH. I'd had a few here and there randomly up until now, but today I had more than I'd in total up until now. And unmistakable ones too.
> 
> Today also marks exactly 3 months until my due date! Pretty fun. :)

Happy 3rd trimester!



cdex67 said:


> You guys. I'm sorry this I probably TMI but my groin and vagina hurt so bad. I feel like I was kicked with a steel toe boot. I can't describe how much it hurts.

Mine hurts sometimes as well. And altogether I just don't feel too good down there. It also makes having sex a bit difficult while my libido is increased now. 
I guess the lots of blood does it.



Livvy said:


> Also baby has been moving NONSTOP for 3 days. I know it's probably fine, but then I read things about too much movement meaning baby is on distress and I get freaked out!

I freak out because my baby does not move too much or I don't really feel her. Last night I already cried to my husband about it. I hope she is growing fine..
Pregnant woman worry about everything, eh. Little moved, a lot of move, small move, big moves...



babyvaughan said:


> Yay! Finally hit third trimester :D my little guy was moving his legs up by my ribs and I could feel the shape of them it was so cool!

Congratulation on the 3rd trimester!



Jrepp said:


> The good news though......they are going to review my records and talk to anastesiology about whether or not I am able to have an epidural or not. Previously I was told there would be no way, but now it might be possible. I of course am really hoping that I can do this naturally but in the event of a c-section it would at least prevent me from having to be completely put under. The other good news is that they are looking into pain medications that are not demoral based due to an allergy I have. Oh.....and I may not need the ddavp afterall due to the difference in labor bleeding vs. regular bleeding.

Great news. I hope they can give you some option to choice!



Rach87 said:


> Heres my 1st 3rd trimester pic from a few days ago that ive been too lazy to post. :blush: and a comparison shot.

You look great! 
We are allowed to have some fun, but I think we have to stop soonish it is getting very difficult and my belly is not responds to well.

AFM. It was great weather here in the last two days. I was constantly outside and walking a lot, got very tired by the evening so I just crashed on the couch.
I went to the specialist yesterday and it turned out I dont need root canal treatment. That is not the problem with my teeth, but it's too big therefore it got hit by another teeth too much. They want to make it smaller after my Babygirl was born.
I really freaked out last night about my baby not moving enough or getting stronger. We have 1,5 weeks to go until our 3D scan and I cannot wait to see her.


----------



## Jrepp

Kahtif- great news about the dentist and congrats on hitting the 100 day mark! Tomorrow you'll be in double digits!

Afm: woke up with some serious period like cramps.....looked at my period tracking app and low and behold dear Auntie flow would be coming either today or tomorrow. It's so weird that my body is still semi going through the motions even while being pregnant. Maybe delivery won't mess my cycle up and I can continue right where I left off


----------



## Bubbles1088

Jrepp-So strange that your body is still going through the motions of a period! Though I have noticed that my acne gets worse around that time still, like it would if I was going to start my period. O_O

AFM, baby kicked so hard this morning when I was in bed, it shook the bed a little! It didn't hurt, but really startled me, as when she did it, I was drifting back off to sleep! I think we have a little soccer player in there! ;)


----------



## Srrme

I hope everyone is doing well! 

I have been getting horrible restless leg syndrome at night that's been preventing me from sleeping well. It really sucks! :nope: Does anyone know if there's anything I can do to ease this or PREVENT it? I can't nap during the day to catch up on sleep because my older boys don't nap, and there's no one who can help me here.

Baby has also been kicking my ribs SO much, sometimes it hurts! :haha: I'm very curious to know which way she is positioned. I feel hard movements under my right ribs, but also a lot of movement down by my left hip. I think she's moved a bit because now I feel her head or back above my belly button. :shrug:


----------



## Jrepp

Srrme said:


> I hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> I have been getting horrible restless leg syndrome at night that's been preventing me from sleeping well. It really sucks! :nope: Does anyone know if there's anything I can do to ease this or PREVENT it? I can't nap during the day to catch up on sleep because my older boys don't nap, and there's no one who can help me here.
> 
> Baby has also been kicking my ribs SO much, sometimes it hurts! :haha: I'm very curious to know which way she is positioned. I feel hard movements under my right ribs, but also a lot of movement down by my left hip. I think she's moved a bit because now I feel her head or back above my belly button. :shrug:

I haven't experienced rls but I googled it for you. It seems as if the general consensus is massage and or warm and cool compressed. I did find one sight that said something about a prescription vibrating pad. I wonder if you could put the munchkin vibrating crib pad between your legs to help you out. It looks similar and can be used for baby later.


----------



## Babygirl3289

Jrepp - That is interesting that your body still goes through motions of your period! Crazy! 

Bubbles - WOW! baby is gonna be strong and athletic !! :thumbup:

Khatif - Have you tried drinking cold water and laying on your back for a few moments (if its not too uncomfortable) ? Whenever I lay on my back, my baby boy ALWAYS moves. If it continues I would definitely call your OB or Midwife ? 

AFM- 25 weeks today! I am technically in the double digits now since I am having a C-section a week before my actual due date! :) 98 days!I keep thinking , Just in 10 weeks Ill be 35 weeks! That is so crazy and I know the weeks just have been flying by! :cloud9:

We have been having amazing weather here in beautiful Oregon! It's supposed to be 72 degrees today and tomorrow as well. Then on Sunday it is supposed to reach 77 degrees! Yay! I will definitely be outside tanning :)

Hope you all are doing well. Happy Friday!!:happydance:


----------



## Bubbles1088

Babygirl, whereabouts in Oregon do you live, if you don't mind me asking? I just got done visiting my parents there. They live in Mcminville! We are thinking of moving to Oregon as well, just gonna have to be closer to Portland than they currently are for DH's work.


----------



## Babygirl3289

Bubbles1088 said:


> Babygirl, whereabouts in Oregon do you live, if you don't mind me asking? I just got done visiting my parents there. They live in Mcminville! We are thinking of moving to Oregon as well, just gonna have to be closer to Portland than they currently are for DH's work.

I am in Eugene :) I have a friend that lives closed to McMinnville :)


----------



## dan-o

Evening ladies, hope everyone is well apart from the usual aches and pains! Will have a read back when kids are in bed. 

I've started with the leg cramps at night, had them last time too. So strange, going to make sure I have at least one banana a day to see if that helps! 

My doggie is in labour, so we have imminent puppy/puppies! 

Oh and our beautiful boori sleigh cot arrived! (So did the dresser but that was awful and is going back!) 

https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/F27354E6-B7DD-4682-AE62-4F0D6B8E0161.jpg


----------



## babyvaughan

Babygirl - I know this weather has been awesome! :) Compared to the last weeks weather where it couldn't decide what it wanted to do lol! We are going to take some maternity pictures tomorrow since it will be so sunny out!

As far as movements/ribs. He moves by my ribs but its never hurt or felt like he was pushing on them maybe thats to come LOL


----------



## babyvaughan

Dan-O I LOVE your crib!! &#9829;&#9829;


----------



## Babygirl3289

That I gorgeous Dan-o!! :)


Oh I wasn't sure if you saw my post a couple days ago - 

I have an OB appointment and GTT on May 5th :)


----------



## Bubbles1088

Babygirl3289 said:


> Bubbles1088 said:
> 
> 
> Babygirl, whereabouts in Oregon do you live, if you don't mind me asking? I just got done visiting my parents there. They live in Mcminville! We are thinking of moving to Oregon as well, just gonna have to be closer to Portland than they currently are for DH's work.
> 
> I am in Eugene :) I have a friend that lives closed to McMinnville :)Click to expand...

Eugene! That's where my dad grew up! I've been there a few times. :D


----------



## Bubbles1088

Dan-o, LOVE the crib! Gorgeous!


----------



## dan-o

Babygirl3289 said:


> That I gorgeous Dan-o!! :)
> 
> 
> Oh I wasn't sure if you saw my post a couple days ago -
> 
> I have an OB appointment and GTT on May 5th :)

I've been really lazy and not added any in the last few days :haha: will go back and do them all later hopefully! 

Let me know if you want any more appts adding in ladies! Or any c-section/induction dates!!!


----------



## Srrme

My next normal Midwife appointment is on the 24th. :)


----------



## sammynashley

Omg! Dan-o I'm so jealous! I always wanted a cot like that but hubby said they where too expensive so ended up with a standard pine cotbed, to be fair it's done both DS & DD and will do this one aswell.

Afm- got my GTT results back I surprisingly passed :) so happy one less thing to worry about. Baby has been moving so weirdly today instead of nudges and kicks it's more like whole body movement is that makes any sense??

Also bit embarrassing...but....has anyone started leaking? I noticed I have today.


----------



## heaveneats

oh my gosh dan-o beautiful crib!!!


----------



## babyvaughan

dan-o said:


> Babygirl3289 said:
> 
> 
> That I gorgeous Dan-o!! :)
> 
> 
> Oh I wasn't sure if you saw my post a couple days ago -
> 
> I have an OB appointment and GTT on May 5th :)
> 
> I've been really lazy and not added any in the last few days :haha: will go back and do them all later hopefully!
> 
> Let me know if you want any more appts adding in ladies! Or any c-section/induction dates!!!Click to expand...

Just in case you didn't catch my previous post mine are,

OB appointments! 
June 3
June 22
June 30
July 7


----------



## Bubbles1088

Sammy, I started leaking a week ago! It happened once, then nothing again until yesterday and a little last night as well!


----------



## Baby_Dreams

I haven't been leaking yet, is this a bad sign? I really want to breastfeed this time xx


----------



## sammynashley

Bubbles1088 said:


> Sammy, I started leaking a week ago! It happened once, then nothing again until yesterday and a little last night as well!


Glad I'm not the only one, I panic a little as hubby gets freaked out by things like that :haha: I worry I wake up in the night with a wet tshirt perhaps I should get a couple sleep bras incase!


----------



## CertifiedOreo

Baby_Dreams said:


> I haven't been leaking yet, is this a bad sign? I really want to breastfeed this time xx

I wouldn't worry at all. I didn't leak with my daughter AT ALL and I breastfed her until she was 18 months old. With this baby I haven't leaked either, dunno if I will:shrug: but i'm positive it won't hinder my chances of breastfeeding. Please do not worry lol!! It's normal.


----------



## dan-o

I've never leaked before, not sure if I will this time. 

Milk spills out everywhere afterwards tho, I sleep on a towel and have a supply of terry nappies to press on one side while feeding from the other. Once it calms down, breast pads do the job for me. My milk goes crazy for a week or two once it comes in tho :haha:


----------



## dan-o

Sammy I've always wanted the cot too, kinda wish I'd got it for DS1, as we'd have had our money's worth out of it! I got this one in the outlet shop so it was cheaper than you'd think.

This has to be our last baby... I can see him getting rather spoiled as a result! :haha:


----------



## CertifiedOreo

Babygirl3289 said:


> Jrepp - That is interesting that your body still goes through motions of your period! Crazy!
> 
> Bubbles - WOW! baby is gonna be strong and athletic !! :thumbup:
> 
> Khatif - Have you tried drinking cold water and laying on your back for a few moments (if its not too uncomfortable) ? Whenever I lay on my back, my baby boy ALWAYS moves. If it continues I would definitely call your OB or Midwife ?
> 
> AFM- 25 weeks today! I am technically in the double digits now since I am having a C-section a week before my actual due date! :) 98 days!I keep thinking , Just in 10 weeks Ill be 35 weeks! That is so crazy and I know the weeks just have been flying by! :cloud9:
> 
> We have been having amazing weather here in beautiful Oregon! It's supposed to be 72 degrees today and tomorrow as well. Then on Sunday it is supposed to reach 77 degrees! Yay! I will definitely be outside tanning :)
> 
> Hope you all are doing well. Happy Friday!!:happydance:

I'm in Oregon as well and so far its been GORGEOUS all day! Already 72!! It supposed to hit 78 this weekend! LOVE THIS:happydance:


----------



## Livvy

So I'm at work and all of a sudden, out of nowhere, my throat starts burning and I feel like I'm gonna throw up. My pulse sped up too. I think it's heartburn but I haven't had any up till this point and so I'm just worried something's wrong. Thoughts? My throat's still burning now but I feel a little better.


----------



## timeforababy

Livvy, that sounds like heartburn. Get some antiacids down you.

Mine have been pretty chronic at the moment. I think baby is shifting from transverse (where there is a bit more space as I'm quite wide) and trying to move head up/down (where there is definitely less space!!!)

Dan-o, GTT is on 23 April. I'll probably fail as I'm on the beta-blockers for hypertension.
Consultants appointment 11 May. 

I haven't been leaking but sometimes my nipples have a funny crusty fluff around them (lol)


----------



## Srrme

Baby_Dreams said:


> I haven't been leaking yet, is this a bad sign? I really want to breastfeed this time xx

I've never leaked and I always have a huge supply once my milk comes in. I've even been able to tandem feed each time. :)


----------



## Baby_Dreams

That's reassuring, thanks ladies xx


----------



## countryblonde

No leaking here either and I had a crazy over supply for like 6 months with ds.. wouldn't worry too much.. 

I know I'm a little behind I never find time to post even thiugh I read all the time. Thanks for all your input on the name Jesse!

And soooo loving the bump pics! I need to post mine..I believe I'm at 100 days tomorrow(ticker is off) so crazy! And so many in the 3rd tri.. we are all getting so close to babies : D : D

Had some crazy pelvic pain going on for awhile.. really trying to determine if it spd or something else.. either way it sucks.. Especially if I do too much the day before.. they joy of baby number two I guess everything is a little looser 

Hope those of you who failed you gtt can manage okay my sil is diabetic so I know hiw challenging that can make a pregnancy. Hang in there!

I'm sure I'm missing tones!


----------



## Medzi

Baby dreams I may have missed it but why couldn't you last time? I couldn't either and it crushed me. Hoping for better luck this time too .


----------



## Bubbles1088

Is it against forum rules to post a link from gofundme? Two of my old coworkers (the mom and dad) had their baby on Easter and he wasn't due until June 17th. The mom developed HELLP and though the baby is progressing well in the NICU, they are looking at a mountain of hospital bills. I don't know if anyone would be interested in donating, as I know that none of you know them, but I figure if I'm going to speak of it anywhere except my Facebook, this would be the place.


----------



## Lumi

26w bump pic :cloud9:

OH and I are still debating on getting a 3D scan, some I've seen look adorable and very realistic where as others look super lumpy and odd, for those that have had them done were you happy with the outcome?
 



Attached Files:







11138112_10204174870307726_3579887063493368005_n.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Jrepp

Dan-o: I have a high risk ob appointment on May 14th and the 3D scan on May 19th


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Medzi, my little girl had an upper lip tie which doctors didn't discover. We bf for 9 weeks but she lost considerable amounts of weight and in the end both she and I were miserable. I dried up because she wouldn't feed enough and didn't have any support from professionals. After she went on formula is when I noticed the tie but she didn't get it cut until 6 months. I'm hoping this time will be a lot easier but I worry that maybe i don't get a good supply? I did pump with my duaghter but only used to get 1-2oz after pumping for ages so it does scare me xx


----------



## CertifiedOreo

Baby_Dreams said:


> Medzi, my little girl had an upper lip tie which doctors didn't discover. We bf for 9 weeks but she lost considerable amounts of weight and in the end both she and I were miserable. I dried up because she wouldn't feed enough and didn't have any support from professionals. After she went on formula is when I noticed the tie but she didn't get it cut until 6 months. I'm hoping this time will be a lot easier but I worry that maybe i don't get a good supply? I did pump with my duaghter but only used to get 1-2oz after pumping for ages so it does scare me xx

There are a lot of ways of increasing your milk supply. I took fenugreek pills and that helped me out a lot when I needed to pump milk. Also following a certain diet can increase your milk supply too. I know oatmeal helps a lot. I heard that drinking a beer increases milk production as well.


----------



## dan-o

Hopefully updated all your appts last night while waiting for the dog to have its puppies! I've had two hours sleep, sooooo tired!!! Our breed needs help getting breech or large shouldered puppies out, and her first one was breech and very stuck, poor thing! Anyway she has two puppies and it's doing really well for a FTM. 

I won't be doing a 3d/4d scan unless medically required, although they do a 3d glimpse on the standard private 2d scans here. I got a peek at 17w. 

Anyway, here my 27 week bump, never thought I'd make it this far a few weeks ago! :cloud9: 

https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/A7A8989A-2461-449F-B443-D80EE5A99B0F.jpg


----------



## dan-o

Beautiful round bump lumi! Mine is the polar opposite in comparison :haha:


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Welcome Kate xx


----------



## dan-o

Welcome Kate! How lovely to be having baby number 6!! Wow!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Welcome Kate!

Looking good, dan-o! So glad you've made it this far! :D


----------



## Medzi

CertifiedOreo said:


> Baby_Dreams said:
> 
> 
> Medzi, my little girl had an upper lip tie which doctors didn't discover. We bf for 9 weeks but she lost considerable amounts of weight and in the end both she and I were miserable. I dried up because she wouldn't feed enough and didn't have any support from professionals. After she went on formula is when I noticed the tie but she didn't get it cut until 6 months. I'm hoping this time will be a lot easier but I worry that maybe i don't get a good supply? I did pump with my duaghter but only used to get 1-2oz after pumping for ages so it does scare me xx
> 
> There are a lot of ways of increasing your milk supply. I took fenugreek pills and that helped me out a lot when I needed to pump milk. Also following a certain diet can increase your milk supply too. I know oatmeal helps a lot. I heard that drinking a beer increases milk production as wel.Click to expand...

Yeah, I tried all the herbs, beer, was on domperidone, pumped every 3 hours, still latched, warm compresses, hand expression, meeting and meetings... You name it. After almost 3 months my doctor told me I needed to stop bc I had gotten really depressed about it. A lot of guilt :( we think my breast reduction may be to blame. But apparently 5 years post op you can have better luck and with his baby ill be past that point. 

I'm going to try my hardest again! Open to more ideas or anything that may help this time around!!


----------



## babyvaughan

Cute bumps ladies! My little guy is so active these I love it! Today we are going to attempt to take some maternity pictures together with our tripoid if they turn out I'll share some lol. Thinking about going shopping for my baby shower outfit today can't believe its just two weeks away!


----------



## hollyw79

kateloux said:


> Hi ladies can I join the party? I am Kate, I'm due July 6th with baby number 6. It's a boy, he will be our second son. My son is my oldest so he's happy to have a baby brother after 4 younger sisters!!

Welcome! That's so awesome!! Do you plan to have more after this? This is number 4 for me.. Probably my last.. But makes me sad. Not sure I want to ever stop! Ha!


----------



## hollyw79

Here is my near 26w bump :) a very quiet bump, I may add!!! This baby is the quietest out of all 4!
 



Attached Files:







Collage 2015-04-18 08_19_47.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## k4th

Welcome kate :)

Cute bumps ladies!

Gorgeous cot dan-o

To the ladies talking about bf - I didn't get much leaking with my first and had a massive oversupply when dd arrived. So much so I had to stop bf at 6 weeks because she was nipping to stem the flow :shock: ouch! 

Medzi - you tried so very hard at bf. You are amazing for doing all of that & you did your best :hugs: 

Afm - horrible day (sorry if I missed anyone but have only retained a portion of what I've read). Felt ill yesterday so left work early - have a headache, sore throat, slight temp, slightly nauseous & a cough :( Woke up this morning to a toilet bowl full of blood & reduced fetal movement. Spent the morning at the delivery suite getting checked out. Looks like I've got cervical abrasions which caused the bleed but my platelet count has also dropped from 80 on Monday to 40 today - probably prolonged the bleed & it's not a good sign. On the bright side, baby seems just fine & was kicking away - we could hear it but I couldn't feel it so I'm assuming bubs has changed position. I'm hoping the platelet drop is due to just fighting off an illness - back in on Monday for my gtt & another full blood count before they decide whether to put me on medication :cry: Just feel so rough & hubby had to go to work at lunch time so I'm trying to keep dd entertained, keep food down & stay hydrated. Hope this bug goes away soon :( :(


----------



## Medzi

Oh K4th!! That is so scary. :hugs: I'm happy baby seems OK but I'm sad you feel so bad. I hope all gets better soon. So hard to rest alone with a child too. 

Thanks for your kind words about bf. After 2 years it is still a touchy subject for me and I still cry about it even though I know I did all I could. I hope it goes better this time around.


----------



## sammynashley

Dan-o- I think this will be our last too, so has been a little spoilt too..why not :) 

Baby dreams- my DD had upper lip and tongue tie so I feel your pain with the breastfeeding we managed 3 weeks the pain and stress got too much and the health visitor advised to formula feeding, so well done for doing 9weeks! 


Afm- no more leaking today thank god, but having terrible pulling and stretching pains across my scar that leave me crippled at times so painful! I set up the mosesc basket today :) feels a bit surreal after trying so long to get pregnant.


----------



## dan-o

K4th how awful, hope it stops now. Are you having a scan? 

Medzi sounds like quite a struggle, you put in some serious work! I didn't even realise you could feed at all after any breast surgery! The human body is amazing. Good luck for this time, hopefully everything has reconnected up now it's been a while :flower:

We also had a tongue tie, with ds1. Went right to the end of his tongue and not one person noticed it. I did, as it made his tongue a funny shape and he couldn't poke it out at all. After much moaning, and lots of phone calls, I managed to get the 'secret referral' to a local midwife qualified to snip them here. She literally just wrapped him in a towel, waited for him to open his mouth and snipped it with scissors! 
They keep it very hush hush as the nearest other person is 150 miles away and they don't want to be inundated :dohh: The difference was almsot immediate and he fed until an extended nursing strike just before he turned a year old. It's still completely untied now, he can point his tongue properly and its lost its forked shape now he's older. 

Ds2 had an upper lip tie, but being my second it didn't cause too much of an issue and stretched before long. His tongue wasn't tied at a all, makes such a differnece. The lip tie hasn't affected his front teeth, so wont need anything doing now.

Wonder what this one will have? I'll be having him checked throughly before leaving our local hospital this time, as that's where the tongue tie lady is based!


----------



## k4th

No scan dan-o. Back for more bloods tomorrow & then consultant on weds. Maybe get a scan then. Feel worse today but baby kicking loads.


----------



## dan-o

Oh gosh how scarey :hugs: so they think its deffo cervical? Hope you are able to take it easy xx


----------



## k4th

dan-o said:


> Oh gosh how scarey :hugs: so they think its deffo cervical? Hope you are able to take it easy xx

Yeah the dr took a look & said he could see the bleed on the outside of the cervix and it was still active at that point. Cervix closed tightly. Not planning on doing anything today - just being a couch potato with disney DVDs back to back. 

I'm pretty sure I'd feel much better if I could just chop my head off!


----------



## BeautifulRose

That's scary K4th but glad it's nothing to do with baby. 

I had Doh moment yesterday. After running around all day and then taking my DD to a bday party I got home and could not for the life of me remember the last time I felt baby move. So I drank some juice and laid on my left side and still nothing. So me being paranoid as I am I went straight to L&D and as soon as they hooked me to monitor he started kicking away. Made me look silly but at least he's ok. :)


----------



## poppy

27 weeks today! I can't believe I'm in the third trimester already, my favourite trimester!
 



Attached Files:







20150418_130756.jpg
File size: 48 KB
Views: 10


----------



## poppy

Hope you are ok K4th, enjoy putting your feet up and watching Disney dvds.


----------



## dan-o

Lovely pic poppy!! Happy 3rd tri!

I forget when baby moves, if I'm busy too, rose! 
Glad all was well on the CTG, never a dull
Moment in this group is there? :haha:


----------



## Bubbles1088

Happy 3rd tri, poppy!


----------



## dan-o

I keep getting prickly heat on my legs and belly, the itch is driving me bonkers!
I'm going to get some more coconut oil tomorrow and only use that to moisturise from now on, think it was the sunscreen I put on which kicked it off, my skins gone nuts lol!


----------



## Medzi

I'm getting super itchy, prickly skin lately too :( Belly and boobs for me!


----------



## babyvaughan

I get these tiny dots on my tummy that itch they go away but its really weird! I just put lotion on because I'm to scared to scratch them and get a stretch mark lol


----------



## Bubbles1088

Babyv I've been getting those! They are very close to my belly button. They don't itch bad but they do itch. I've been using lotion for a few months now so I think that helps with the itching.


----------



## babytots

Hi ladies not posted in ages. Took me a while to recover from my constant migraines but touchwood not had one in 3 weeks now so hopefully that means I've turned a corner. 

Dan-o I love your crib its gorgeous!!! We saved ours from the boys finally finished decorating our bedroom and got a new bed so the cot and crib are both now up. 

K4th glad the bleeding isn't baby related and they are keeping an eye on you. Hope the bleed on your cervix goes soon. 

Ladies I feel for you on the many ailments you have been suffering I too have the soreness after sex (Hubby even managed to give me a friction burn and made me bleed last time so told him no more now til baby is here), also suffer with the heavy feeling down below especially if I have done too much and also suffering with the itchy boobs and tummy. The joys of pregnancy eh?

You all have such lovely bumps!!! Can't believe we are in/ not far from being in the 3rd trimester now. Its gone so fast! 

I've added a bump pic finally got round to taking some. This one was at 24 weeks. 

Anyone else nesting already or is it just me? I'm so organised at the moment and its not like me at all as I'm usually really disorganised. Bought pretty much everything I need for Hayden now bar mattress for the crib, bottles, breast pump and nappies/wipes. Organised my daughters birthday and got all her presents bought and I'm slowly getting our house looking how I want it (with the help of my hubby and mum). So far decorated our girls room and our bedroom. Got a couple more rooms I'd like to get sorted before I hit 30 weeks and then plan to spend those last few weeks relaxing and doing the fun stuff like sorting out the baby clothes and packing hospital bags etc. 

Debating on when to start maternity leave I'm self employed and due to being ill recently haven't been able to work and now I'm barely getting any clients in lots of enquiries but no actual bookings so thinking I may take it sooner rather then later and use the 9 months to decide whether to continue with my business or look into other career options or just be a sahm again til Hayden is older. When are you all planning on going on mat leave? (for those who work) x
 



Attached Files:







bump.jpg
File size: 53.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## TonyaG

I am on sick leave so my may leave won't start until the babies are born. With my son I booked matleave for my due date because I didn't want to waste any matleave before he was born. 

I'm in day 7 of my 40 day hospital stay, 4.5 weeks and these little girls will be delivered, seems crazy!
I have GD so I can't even have any comfort food to make myself feel better. They won't even give me real sugar in my tea (and its decaf)!


----------



## Harley Quinn

babytots, my mat leave will start on June 24th, so three weeks before baby's due date. That's mostly because I have three weeks of vacation time to use this year, so I figured I would actually take my vacation for those three weeks then mat leave will start on baby's due date (or when he's born, whichever comes first).

And I am already nesting a little bit! Mostly still making lists of things to buy and do before baby comes. My main mission right now is researching and finding a woven wrap to buy so I can wear him! 

And yes, on the itching! Boobs and belly for me too, Medzi. I had a slightly awkward moment the other day at work when a (male) coworker walked into the mail room to find me scratching my boob. lol

Here's my first third trimester bump pic. :) It's been gorgeous and sunny here lately. Feeling so blessed in that regard.

Tonya, I've got GD too. :( My tastebuds have adjusted pretty quickly to artificial sweeteners, though. I try to have too much of it per day because I know they aren't the healthiest thing ever. But right now, I feel like they are a better choice for my and baby's health than actual sugar! It's hard though. I just found out that Starbucks makes sugar free Frappuccinos! Mmmmm...
 



Attached Files:







27 week bump pic with words.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## CertifiedOreo

Anyone planning on placenta encapsulation? I am&#8230;heres some info.

https://news.unlv.edu/article/steamed-dehydrated-or-raw-placentas-may-help-moms&#8217;-post-partum-health

Helps with lactation too!!


----------



## Jrepp

babyvaughan said:


> I get these tiny dots on my tummy that itch they go away but its really weird! I just put lotion on because I'm to scared to scratch them and get a stretch mark lol

I get the tiny dots too but mine haven't gone away regardless of what I have tried. My sister had the same thing and said it goes away after delivery.



babytots said:


> Hi ladies not posted in ages. Took me a while to recover from my constant migraines but touchwood not had one in 3 weeks now so hopefully that means I've turned a corner.
> 
> Anyone else nesting already or is it just me? I'm so organised at the moment and its not like me at all as I'm usually really disorganised. Bought pretty much everything I need for Hayden now bar mattress for the crib, bottles, breast pump and nappies/wipes. Organised my daughters birthday and got all her presents bought and I'm slowly getting our house looking how I want it (with the help of my hubby and mum). So far decorated our girls room and our bedroom. Got a couple more rooms I'd like to get sorted before I hit 30 weeks and then plan to spend those last few weeks relaxing and doing the fun stuff like sorting out the baby clothes and packing hospital bags etc.
> 
> Debating on when to start maternity leave I'm self employed and due to being ill recently haven't been able to work and now I'm barely getting any clients in lots of enquiries but no actual bookings so thinking I may take it sooner rather then later and use the 9 months to decide whether to continue with my business or look into other career options or just be a sahm again til Hayden is older. When are you all planning on going on mat leave? (for those who work) x

I hope your migraines stay away! I'm glad you are getting some relief finally from them!

I have definitely been nesting and trying to get everything ready for this little person to arrive. Most of the huge stuff is already put together and ready to go. I'm also working on making the last few things I can.

I was forced into leave in January at 13 weeks and have decided not to go back to work.


----------



## Harley Quinn

CertifiedOreo said:


> Anyone planning on placenta encapsulation? I amheres some info.
> 
> https://news.unlv.edu/article/steamed-dehydrated-or-raw-placentas-may-help-moms-post-partum-health
> 
> Helps with lactation too!!

I did this after my second baby, and the recovery was sooooooo much better emotionally and physically. No hormone "crash" no night sweats, no baby blues. Of course, I also had a very quick labour that time, whereas the first labour went overnight and so I lost a night of sleep. So the recovery probably would have been easier the second time anyway, but I like to think the capsules helped. I have been meaning to get in touch with the woman who did it for me and see if she can do it again.


----------



## babyvaughan

Do any of you feel like your going to explode after you eat? my belly is fine but when I eat a meal I get really bloated like feeling for an hour so lol it makes anything but standing uncomfortable!


----------



## k4th

Baby tots - yes I've started nesting. I didn't at all with my first but I'm making up for it this time around! My mat leave starts three days before my due date, but I have 6 weeks of annual leave to take first so I'll be finishing work on June 3rd. I cannot wait!

Tonya - how is the hospital stay going?? Hope it's not too tough on you or ds :hugs:

Babyv - I feel super full after eating. Windeze usually helps :blush:

Afm - feeling more human today. Just feel like I have a cold now. I'm tired & my ribs/pelvis are hurting from all the coughing/sneezing but otherwise I think I'm on the mend. Had my gtt this morning :sick: having an empty stomach & nothing to eat for a few hours made me feel pretty rubbish - I thought I might faint at one point. But a cup of tea made me feel a LOT better straight afterwards. The hospital messed up my blood count though so I don't know what my platelets are up to yet. Taking dd to play at a friends this afternoon (after warning the mum about my germs!) so that should keep her entertained for a while :)


----------



## Jrepp

!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Livvy

So exciting Jrepp!! 

Babyv YES. Just in like the past 4-5 days I've been feeling sick if I eat normal amounts. Baby must be pushing on my stomach hardcore! 

Hubby and I are in Florida for 3-4 days for our "Babymoon"! We are both sunburned but very happy to have some time with undivided attention for each other. :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## dan-o

TonyaG said:


> I am on sick leave so my may leave won't start until the babies are born. With my son I booked matleave for my due date because I didn't want to waste any matleave before he was born.
> 
> I'm in day 7 of my 40 day hospital stay, 4.5 weeks and these little girls will be delivered, seems crazy!
> I have GD so I can't even have any comfort food to make myself feel better. They won't even give me real sugar in my tea (and its decaf)!

Tonya you are my hero! 40 days, gosh :hugs: 
Do you have any hobbies to pass the time in there? Xx


----------



## Bubbles1088

Babyv, yes I do too! Not after every meal, but if it's a bigger meal I do. It's really uncomfy.

Jrepp, yay 99 days!!!!

Livvy, enjoy your babymoon! The beach sounds amazing right now!


----------



## poppy

Yay Jrepp!

Lovely bump pictures girls! I love your babymoon photo Jrepp, lovely scenery and you look so chilled out.

I'm glad the migraines have passed Babytots, I had the same thing in the second trimester as well, really tough going. I got them when I was pregnant with the boys as well. 

I'm just back from our Easter holidays down in England. We were in London for a few days visiting my husband's cousins, then at Centerparcs for five days and then a weekend in Windsor at Legoland. It was great, awesome weather and the kids had a fantastic time. We're not having a summer holiday this year (as baby is due on the 19th of July and you can never bank on what day baby will decide to come!), so this was our major holiday this year. I hope you all had a good Easter holiday as well.


----------



## TonyaG

I'm starting to go a bit batty! I've only had 1 visit from my son, because my MIL passed away last week too, so DH has a lot going on. 
Everything looks good, just had an ultrasound.


----------



## BeautifulRose

So today was supposed to be my rescheduled ultrasound that I missed 2 weeks ago but when I got to the office they said there was an issue with my insurance and wouldn't see me until it got fixed so I spent an hour on the phone in the waiting room to straighten it out just for them to say they were to busy now and rescheduled me for Thursday. I wanted to scream!


----------



## Medzi

I don't have time to reply to everyone but just wanted to say I'm so happy for this board! You ladies are amazing! <3


----------



## Bubbles1088

Ugh Rose insurance stuff is such a pain...I'm sorry you're having to deal with that. :(


----------



## Srrme

babyvaughan said:


> Do any of you feel like your going to explode after you eat? my belly is fine but when I eat a meal I get really bloated like feeling for an hour so lol it makes anything but standing uncomfortable!

Me! It was so bad yesterday. We ate right before going to the store and I was SO uncomfortable the entire time walking around! :dohh: I won't be doing that again.


----------



## cdex67

You guys I can't believe I have less than 75 days until my due date. Gah!

Im having the same problem when I eat. I have to eat very small amounts or I just feel like poo after.

I've also started nesting. Since I don't have much for baby stuff and can't do much in the nursery I've been deep cleaning everything else. Only problem is I wear myself out and then don't feel good.


----------



## CertifiedOreo

Harley Quinn said:


> CertifiedOreo said:
> 
> 
> Anyone planning on placenta encapsulation? I amheres some info.
> 
> https://news.unlv.edu/article/steamed-dehydrated-or-raw-placentas-may-help-moms-post-partum-health
> 
> Helps with lactation too!!
> 
> I did this after my second baby, and the recovery was sooooooo much better emotionally and physically. No hormone "crash" no night sweats, no baby blues. Of course, I also had a very quick labour that time, whereas the first labour went overnight and so I lost a night of sleep. So the recovery probably would have been easier the second time anyway, but I like to think the capsules helped. I have been meaning to get in touch with the woman who did it for me and see if she can do it again.Click to expand...

Yeah, lets just say the capsules helped:wink wink: I'm glad to hear that someone has done this! I am so excited to have this done and I am definitely going the raw way versus the traditional chinese method. I guess it gives you more of an energy burst.


----------



## dan-o

Livvy said:


> So exciting Jrepp!!
> 
> Babyv YES. Just in like the past 4-5 days I've been feeling sick if I eat normal amounts. Baby must be pushing on my stomach hardcore!
> 
> Hubby and I are in Florida for 3-4 days for our "Babymoon"! We are both sunburned but very happy to have some time with undivided attention for each other. :)

Adorable pic livvy <3 sounds fabulous, enjoy xx


----------



## dan-o

TonyaG said:


> I'm starting to go a bit batty! I've only had 1 visit from my son, because my MIL passed away last week too, so DH has a lot going on.
> Everything looks good, just had an ultrasound.

I'm so sorry tonya, how awful for your family, must be very hard for all of you. You must be missing your LO too :( :hugs: 

Great news all is well with the little ones xxx


----------



## dan-o

CertifiedOreo said:


> Harley Quinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CertifiedOreo said:
> 
> 
> Anyone planning on placenta encapsulation? I amheres some info.
> 
> https://news.unlv.edu/article/steamed-dehydrated-or-raw-placentas-may-help-moms-post-partum-health
> 
> Helps with lactation too!!
> 
> I did this after my second baby, and the recovery was sooooooo much better emotionally and physically. No hormone "crash" no night sweats, no baby blues. Of course, I also had a very quick labour that time, whereas the first labour went overnight and so I lost a night of sleep. So the recovery probably would have been easier the second time anyway, but I like to think the capsules helped. I have been meaning to get in touch with the woman who did it for me and see if she can do it again.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, lets just say the capsules helped:wink wink: I'm glad to hear that someone has done this! I am so excited to have this done and I am definitely going the raw way versus the traditional chinese method. I guess it gives you more of an energy burst.Click to expand...

I can't as mine gets sent away to check for tumour markers (had a molar pregnancy which didn't resolve, and chemotherapy for it in 2009) 

Sounds fascinating tho!


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Tonya, I'm so sorry to hear about your MIL. Your poor hubby must be going through so much with losing his mother and having you in the hospital. Hang in there, hun! I know 4.5 weeks seems like a long time but it will go by before you know it.

Livvy, your babymoon sounds amazing. DH and I did one right before we started TTC, but since it took us almost a year to pregnant, it feels like we haven't been on a real vacation in forever! Enjoy your time together and soak up the relaxation!


----------



## Babygirl3289

Hey ladies - 

I have a weird question to ask- It is kinda TMI but...

I was trying to have a BM yesterday (kinda constipated) and I was pushing - But when I went to go wipe, I noticed it looked as though my vulva was super swollen and almost looked like it was protruding A LOT! But then it went back down to normal size. I googled it and I do have varicose veins in my upper thighs close to my vagina. Its called Vulvar varicosities? Idk if that is exactly what I have.. 

Has anyone had this? should I be worried??


----------



## Babygirl3289

Also, I forgot when is it too late to fly in pregnancy? My hubby and I are going to Hawaii the end of May! We have never been but thought, this might be the last chance to go on a nice trip before baby comes as money will be tight with Day care and stuff. I will only be 30 weeks, and the airline said its ok up to 8 months but if you are 9 months, you need a note from the OB.


----------



## Srrme

I had a lot of anxiety yesterday about going into premature labor again. :nope: I was having frequent Braxton Hicks (they're not uncommon for me) and it got me thinking about it a lot. :dohh: I can't wait for the next 7 weeks to go by...


----------



## babyvaughan

Hang in there Tonya were all thinking of you & your family! 

I'm at my baby appt hoping I get to schedule my c-section date :D fingers crossed! Lol


----------



## CertifiedOreo

Babygirl3289 said:


> Hey ladies -
> 
> I have a weird question to ask- It is kinda TMI but...
> 
> I was trying to have a BM yesterday (kinda constipated) and I was pushing - But when I went to go wipe, I noticed it looked as though my vulva was super swollen and almost looked like it was protruding A LOT! But then it went back down to normal size. I googled it and I do have varicose veins in my upper thighs close to my vagina. Its called Vulvar varicosities? Idk if that is exactly what I have..
> 
> Has anyone had this? should I be worried??

Vulvar varicose veins are on the actual lips of the vagina I think. I have them. I had them with my daughter as well. They didn't bother me at all with her and they are completely normal, went away after birth. This time they are painful :growl mad:and worse but I am super sure its because I am on my feet a lot, a lot more than I was with my daughter. If they don't bother you yay, but if they do they have support hose called V2 and it helps and works wonders! But nothing to worry about, still get em check out by your OB or midwife though


----------



## Babygirl3289

CertifiedOreo said:


> Babygirl3289 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies -
> 
> I have a weird question to ask- It is kinda TMI but...
> 
> I was trying to have a BM yesterday (kinda constipated) and I was pushing - But when I went to go wipe, I noticed it looked as though my vulva was super swollen and almost looked like it was protruding A LOT! But then it went back down to normal size. I googled it and I do have varicose veins in my upper thighs close to my vagina. Its called Vulvar varicosities? Idk if that is exactly what I have..
> 
> Has anyone had this? should I be worried??
> 
> Vulvar varicose veins are on the actual lips of the vagina I think. I have them. I had them with my daughter as well. They didn't bother me at all with her and they are completely normal, went away after birth. This time they are painful :growl mad:and worse but I am super sure its because I am on my feet a lot, a lot more than I was with my daughter. If they don't bother you yay, but if they do they have support hose called V2 and it helps and works wonders! But nothing to worry about, still get em check out by your OB or midwife thoughClick to expand...


Oh ok thank you :) I just have really bad varicose veins on the back of my right thigh and it was weird, like my vagina was prolapsing almost? it was very scary?


----------



## Rach87

Phew it's going to be a busy baby related drs week! have my U/S Thursday, (yay so excited to see Delilah, haven't in like 9 weeks!) then Monday have my 3 hr gtt. boo. then Wednesday my regular ob check up. stuffs getting real ladies...

Set up our crib the other day, moved stuff around, and laid down the nice big comfy rug. I love it! And so does my dog and cat haha. They think the nice new room is for them. It's almost torturous though since my baby shower isn't for another month and I don't have anything else baby related to put in there yet. lol oh well, I guess I have to work on my patience. :blush:

DH said he's been having dreams about baby this past week. In every dream she's like 2 years old and sings everything. Apparently he's afraid she's going to take after me. I have a tendency to sing some of my words. :rofl:

sorry tonya about your MIL. Thank goodness for internet and cable. I hope the rest of your stay goes quickly and babies stay healthy. :hugs:

Medzi, we're glad for you to be with us too!

babygirl it depends on what airline, some are 35 weeks, but I would call and check. Also make sure to get up and walk around a ton. maybe if you can afford, upgrade to seats with more leg room. I went to Hawaii about 1 1/2 yrs ago (from Michigan) and after 3 flights - about 10 hours total - my legs were swollen, which made it slightly miserable for the first 2 days we were there. and have fun!!

joy have a great babymoon! we went on one at 19 weeks, but im itching to do something else before baby. lol

sorry if I forgot anyone else, too much info, not enough pregnancy brain power. :winkwink:

Dan-O can you add my 3hr GTT for 4/27. thanks :)


----------



## Babygirl3289

Rach87 said:


> Phew it's going to be a busy baby related drs week! have my U/S Thursday, (yay so excited to see Delilah, haven't in like 9 weeks!) then Monday have my 3 hr gtt. boo. then Wednesday my regular ob check up. stuffs getting real ladies...
> 
> Set up our crib the other day, moved stuff around, and laid down the nice big comfy rug. I love it! And so does my dog and cat haha. They think the nice new room is for them. It's almost torturous though since my baby shower isn't for another month and I don't have anything else baby related to put in there yet. lol oh well, I guess I have to work on my patience. :blush:
> 
> DH said he's been having dreams about baby this past week. In every dream she's like 2 years old and sings everything. Apparently he's afraid she's going to take after me. I have a tendency to sing some of my words. :rofl:
> 
> sorry tonya about your MIL. Thank goodness for internet and cable. I hope the rest of your stay goes quickly and babies stay healthy. :hugs:
> 
> Medzi, we're glad for you to be with us too!
> 
> babygirl it depends on what airline, some are 35 weeks, but I would call and check. Also make sure to get up and walk around a ton. maybe if you can afford, upgrade to seats with more leg room. I went to Hawaii about 1 1/2 yrs ago (from Michigan) and after 3 flights - about 10 hours total - my legs were swollen, which made it slightly miserable for the first 2 days we were there. and have fun!!
> 
> joy have a great babymoon! we went on one at 19 weeks, but im itching to do something else before baby. lol
> 
> sorry if I forgot anyone else, too much info, not enough pregnancy brain power. :winkwink:
> 
> Dan-O can you add my 3hr GTT for 4/27. thanks :)



Rach- Our flight is 5 hours. I will make sure to get up and stretch and walk. I don't think we will get a seat with lots of leg room since its kinda last min. But I will do what I can to keep my legs moving and try stretch :) I will only be 30 weeks. My airline said up to 8 months and I will be back before I am 31 weeks.


----------



## babyvaughan

Ah these baby moons sound amazing! My appt went awesome, finally.. lol Babies HB was good again so that means it truly did clear up :) My fundal measurement was 28 weeks so also really good, my bp was amazing and best of all she put the orders in for the c-section to scheduler to call me with a date! I'm so excited they are going to have two doctors perform my c-section due to my past surgeries in that area. She said they want to keep it as safe as possible! Next week is my high risk consult where they are going to recheck his kidney, I'm little nervous but If everything is fixed with that I will be on cloud nine! My baby shower is only 12 days away, I'm sooooo excited!


----------



## Babygirl3289

That sounds great Babyv! Glad to hear the good news!! Praying that the kidneys will be fine too :) 

That's awesome your baby shower is in 10 days! Mine is in 13! :-D


----------



## babyvaughan

Opps its in 12 days haha prego brain! So mines just a day before yours :)


----------



## Livvy

Babyv mine's the same day, so excited. :) and thanks everyone for best wishes about the Babymoon! It's been soooo relaxing, tomorrow we fly back but I'm anxious to see my kittens again! They're only 3 weeks old.


----------



## Medzi

Babygirl we vacation in Hawaii a lot! What part are you going to?


----------



## Livvy

Beach bump from today :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 53.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## babyvaughan

Ya babygirl what island? I've been a few times Kauai is my favorite island :)


----------



## sammynashley

Hi ladies I've been really rubbish the last few days and not kept up with the thread, I've been so busy and had lots going on. I hope everyone's ok and doing well. I really should try to keep up with the thread more. :)


----------



## Khatif

Omg, pregnancy brain! I forgot everything, and I really mean it. 
I read your post and I wanted to answer, but I cannot remember anymore what was on my mind. I lost my bike key and yesterday I forgot to show up for an appointment.

Dano, your crib is beautiful! 

We also put ours together this weekend. It is a bit too early but I like to see it. I have one more week until the 3D and I cannot wait!


----------



## Tasha

I'm reading girls but it moves so quick! Your bump is beautiful livvy.

I can't remember who said they were worried about a prolapse, mention it to your Dr since it can happen!


I've got a lot on at the moment, it makes the weeks go faster though. Drove three hours to Cardiff on Sunday, shopped for four hours, beach for three hours and drove back three and a half hours. I did all the driving so ached. It took me until today to recover :haha: yesterday I got most of my hospital bag ready. Tomorrow I've got my two hour gtt 9.30-11.30 tomorrow then an appointment with a lady about research at around 2pm then my growth scan at 3.15 then doctor as 3.45pm. Zzzzzzz.


----------



## BeautifulRose

As far as the hospital bag goes what all do you pack? With DD I was so not ready because she was a preemie so this time I want to be prepared. How many changes of clothes do you pack and I shouldn't pack diapers right?


----------



## Jrepp

Rose: I'm packing for me just toiletries, a pair of undies, a few pads and a going home outfit. I might throw in a robe and a nightgown but not sure yet. For hubby he gets 2 changes of clothes, toiletries and sweats to sleep in. For baby I will be bringing 2 white onesies a size newborn and 0-3 going home outfit, a receiving blanket and like 2-3 diapers. Very minimal probably but the hospital should have everything we need for me and baby. Some women prefer there own clothes and undies but I personally don't want to create more laundry for myself and would rather bleed on the mesh undies and hospital gowns than my own things. 

Oh and I'll probably pack a nursing bra as well.


----------



## sammynashley

I wanted to start packing my hospital bag but kinda feel it's too early, feel like I'll be moving into the hospital as me and little man will be there for 2days and hopefully not any longer as we're having a planned csection.

I always pack a few sleep suits because DS loved bringing up his milk and we went through quite a few.


----------



## Tasha

I'be done it because I've had to go round and buy things when my baby had grown it's wings and that's hard. 

It's different in the UK to US. I've got blankets, vests, sleep suits, jacket, muslins, cotton wool, nappies, hats etc for baby. For me two pj's, one change of clothes (hubby will bring more if needed), labour tops (I just buy £4 xxxl men's tshirts :haha:), sanitary towels, hairbrush, wash stuff, towel, flannel, book, socks, flip flops (my feet get too hot for slippers plus flip flops you can wipe down). I'm sure there's more but I can't think.


----------



## Tasha

Oh tissues, Vaseline, Milton antibacterial wipes and Milton hand gel. Breast pads.


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Almost done waiting my hour for my glucose test...my third. I know I'm high risk...but gesh....three times? Guess I'm getting to most out of my insurance! But, this cuts into my maternity leave. Sigh. Down to 5 weeks and 3 days. Lol. Well...better than nothing! &#9786;


----------



## Tasha

Oh my goodness, I didn't realise your antenatal appointments could eat into your maternity leave :nope:


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Oh yes...nothing is free. lol

I only get what time I've saved up. Which was a lot...then my dad got sick so i took a month off...and few months after that poof...I'm pregnant. It's ok, it will all work out somehow. &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## ptr

:wave: hey ladies, I'm joining SUPER late.. :haha: i'm due july 23 and team yellow for the third time :thumbup: Looking forward to getting to know some of you guys and especially excited there are quite a good handful of team yellowers in here too! :happydance:


----------



## Babygirl3289

Tasha- I was the one talking about the possible prolapse/protrusion. 

What would happen with that? I will call my OB today. No issues since then but still I should call just in case I guess.

For those who were asking - I am going to Maui :) yes I know the touristy area but we are going with my sister and husband and they have been to Kaui and I somewhere else I cant remember.


----------



## Tasha

That sucks Ms Elizabeth, I'm sure it will work out.

Ptr, welcome and congratulations. I'm loving being team yellow, fab isn't it?

Baby girl sorry I couldn't remember. I remember nothing atm. I don't think you need to ring just mention it next time you see them. I'm not sure what happens but it sounds like yours would be fairly minor any way if it was. I'm not at all saying it is just that it's better to mention it.


----------



## ptr

yep, team yellow is a lot of fun - done it three times... first time it was super hard.. second time not too bad... and this time it's like i don't obsess about it much. i'm definitely excited to find out the gender of this one though... 3 months to go....


----------



## Bubbles1088

28 weeks today! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







photo (22).jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## sammynashley

Congrats & welcome ptr!

Lovely bump bubbles!

Tasha- I'm gonna nick a few of the items from you hospital bag :) things my brain wouldn't think of!

Afm- I've had a nasty headache all blooming day and will not shift also had some really horrible period pains that felt like they were going down my thighs so laid down either a bottle of water and thankfully the pains went but headaches still there :( 

On a plus side I've registered baby for nursery care when I go back to work. It's such a good popular nursery they're already booked for jan 2016! DD already goes there and if I'm honest if I was a child I'd wanna go there too :D


----------



## timeforababy

oh my!! should I start thinking about nursery for jan 2016? :/

seems so far away.


----------



## Starlight34

Hi ladies:flower:
It's been a long time since I've checked in. I've been trying to keep up with all your posts though. So far, baby boy is measuring right on target at 2.5 lbs and is a very active little guy. I did test positive for gestational diabetes, which was unfortunate, but I am learning to manage it. I can't believe I'm in the third trimester already! Time is flying and he'll be here before I know it. :baby:

Someone mentioned they are going to Maui? I went there last year and was blown away by how beautiful it was. So jealous! :winkwink:


----------



## Bubbles1088

Welcome ptr! I was so excited about posting my bump I missed your post!


----------



## ptr

LOL bubbles it's all good! beautiful bump! :D


----------



## cdex67

Welcome ptr! 

Just back from my 30 week midwife appointment and everything is great. Blood pressure is still slightly elevated but no concern there. Belly is consistently measuring 2 weeks ahead so she said she thinks he's probably just a little bigger than average. Heartbeat was great and I got the tDap vaccination as my mother in law is just getting over pertussis. 

Dan-o my next appt is May 5th and it's just a regular checkup. 

I feel like with the every two week appts time is going to fly now.


----------



## Rach87

Oh baby girl maui is amazing! Went i went we stayed on maui for 2 weeks! Lahaina was fun, lots of shopping. And definitely recommend the aquarium thats near the airport. Oh and some snorkeling at molokini crater if you can manage a boat ride being preggers. The road to Hana was a must see! They have a black sand and a red sand beach. Its so awesome! Have fun!

Welcome ptr! All you teams yellows are impressive to me, i couldnt handle waiting 19 weeks to find out, let alone 40! Lol


----------



## heaveneats

welcome ptr :)


----------



## Babygirl3289

Rach87 said:


> Oh baby girl maui is amazing! Went i went we stayed on maui for 2 weeks! Lahaina was fun, lots of shopping. And definitely recommend the aquarium thats near the airport. Oh and some snorkeling at molokini crater if you can manage a boat ride being preggers. The road to Hana was a must see! They have a black sand and a red sand beach. Its so awesome! Have fun!
> 
> Welcome ptr! All you teams yellows are impressive to me, i couldnt handle waiting 19 weeks to find out, let alone 40! Lol

Oh awesome! We are staying at the Royal Lahaina Resort ! 
We definitely want to snorkel. Do you think I can snorkel at 30 weeks?
We are super excited! It kind of sucks being pregnant and going but really I don't care! I just want to go! :)


----------



## Babygirl3289

Welcome PTR :)


----------



## ptr

i think you can definitely snorkel, i don't see why you wouldn't be able to! 

cdex, lucky you, i haven't started my biweekly appts yet... i think my next appt is april 30th, tha'ts my glucose test (1 hour) and i think afterwards is when i start biweekly. I remember it feeling even more real when i started the biweekly appts, like ahhhhh this means i am closer than ever!


----------



## CertifiedOreo

I just had my glucose test (one hour) and should get results tomorrow&#8230;.Then I had a regular check up and now I am on to appts. every two weeks! Yes, its flying by and I still have so much to do I need to get organized!!


----------



## Jrepp

My 25-26 week bump. It didn't change much at all from last week and I only gained about 1/2 a pound.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Livvy

Welcome PTR! :) my nurse practitioner told me is start biweekly appointments this week too, but when I saw my doctor last week he said he is gonna wait another month before he starts those because he considers me really low risk. Kinda bummed, but it's good too I guess.


----------



## babyvaughan

I've been on bi weekly starting 24 wks but I believe its due to my complicated health history!


----------



## Tasha

More regular appointments do make it quicker. I've been on biweekly since 20 weeks and weekly since 24 weeks. I go to see my gp every other week atm but since my anxiety is high in going to ask for weekly ctg monitoring the weeks I don't get scanned now. 

I've got my two hour GTT today, an appointment about research for baby this afternoon, scan and doctor.


----------



## k4th

Good luck with your back to back appointments tasha - hope they all go well :)

I'm currently waiting at the consultants office for an updated mdt plan & they are being really rubbish at pulling themselves together. I think I'm going to call my specialist after this appointment & go & see someone who actually knows what they're talking about!

Hope everyone else is doing well - haven't read back properly but :hi: hi to the new ladies :)


----------



## Tasha

Thanks k4th.

Did they sort it?

I've not even had my first blood test yet, this is pretty silly as its getting later and later before I can eat.


----------



## dan-o

ptr said:


> :wave: hey ladies, I'm joining SUPER late.. :haha: i'm due july 23 and team yellow for the third time :thumbup: Looking forward to getting to know some of you guys and especially excited there are quite a good handful of team yellowers in here too! :happydance:

Welcome Hun!!!! X


----------



## dan-o

I haven't got any apps between 24w and 32w!! Seems aaaages! Mind you I'm super busy with other stuff so 32w will be here before I know it.
I do have one midwife appt in May but they are always a complete waste of time lol!


----------



## Zephram

I haven't really been posting in this group, but I need to talk to someone. :(

I saw my midwife last week and she sent me for a scan as my fundal height was measuring small. Had the scan today and got told my amniotic fluid is low and my baby's abdominal circumference is measuring behind. He is also lying transverse which is contributing to the small fundal height (not a problem in itself unless he doesn't turn head down by the time I go into labour).

Does anyone have experience/knowledge? I don't really know what to think, but I am very worried. I haven't talked to my midwife yet, I'm hoping she gets the radiologist report by tomorrow so we can talk about it.


----------



## k4th

Tasha - hope they've done your first bloods by now!! I did my gtt on Monday (don't know the results yet) & had to wait until 11am to eat - felt so faint by then. Really hope they don't keep you waiting!! My mdt plan was sh*t. Only one person had contributed & her proposals were ridiculous. Not worth the paper it was written on! I'm waiting from a call back from my haematologist now :growlmad: I really shouldn't have to sort this out myself :growlmad:

Dan-o - I love seeing the midwives. They talk much more sense than my consultants. They don't contribute much, but it gets me out of work early :)

Zephram - sorry hun I haveno experience of this. I hope you can get some answers soon :hugs:


----------



## Tasha

Dano seems crazy to me to have that gap.

Zephram :hugs: I've had experience of this in my last three pregnancies that made it out of first tri! Did they say what the measurements for waters were and the abdomen? Did they check blood flow in the placenta? If you've any questions then ask away. The most important thing is that it's diagnosed So that you and baby can be monitored closely now.

Urgh, that's not acceptable k4th. I find a strongly worded email to all my care providers with pals cc'ed in helps.

I'll be allowed to eat at 12.45 ish xx


----------



## RaquelDee

Hi PTR - another team yellow here. 

I have my GTT on the 30th at 27w 3d. I'm really not looking forward to the fasting, I don't think I'll be able to eat until after 11am. After that, I'll go to fortnightly appointments from week 30. 

Everything progressing pretty well here (aside from having hives almost continuously since just after Christmas!) but I've suddenly started looking massive and people keep making comments about carrying twins. I'm quite petite and weight gain is right on track, so I'm guessing it's because there's nowhere for the bump to go but out. A bit alarming considering there's still more than thirteen weeks to go, though - I suspect by the end I'll only fit into pyjamas (which is fine with me, really).


----------



## ptr

jrepp beautiful bump! :) 

zephrym - no clue, i've always measured on time and i didn't know the babies being transverse could affect the measurement that much (i know my baby is transverse right now). i hope it turns out to be nothing... definitely keep us posted. you might want to post in the 2nd or 3rd trimester and ask about it and see if you have bites. maybe you just happen to have a smaller baby?

i just chekced my appointments, yep, i go biweekly starting april 30th then weekly when i get to 36 weeks. i have never made it to my 40 weeks appointment with my girls because i got induced by then but i have this one scheduled just in case i don't get induced by then. not sure if i want to be induced this time around :shrug: we will see how i feel when i am 38-39 weeks :haha:


----------



## Bubbles1088

I start biweekly appts after today's. Can't remember when weekly ones start atm, but I do have them all written down.

Zephram, I don't know what to say other than :hugs: for you in this worrying time. I'm sure all will be ok.

AFM, I woke up from sleeping on my back for a few hours; I must have turned in my sleep. My Dr. said sleeping on your back is ok at my 20 week appt, and normally I wouldn't worry, but when I woke (and in the dream I was having), I couldn't breathe very well :/. That is my biggest concern. I don't know if I should be worried or not. I've felt baby moving a bit this morning and a little during the night after the episode, and I'm sure I'm worried over nothing, but I'm going to ask the Dr. about it today anyway. In the meantime, anyone know anything about this or have experience with it?

Also, on a different note, I'm leaking again this morning!


----------



## ptr

I catch myself sleeping on my back occasionally throughout in all of my 3 pregnancies and all is fine, I wouldn't really worry about it at all! The lack of breathing is probably just because the baby was leaning on your diaphragm which pushes up on your lungs. and maybe a little panic causing your breath from the dream and worrying. Honestly, if your body was NOT comfortable sleeping on the back you wouldn't have done it in your sleep.

what are you leaking? discharge? i have leaking bad too... got used to just wearing a pantyliner for that reason alone. never had this issue before :nope:


----------



## Bubbles1088

Thanks, ptr! That is very reassuring. I'm just a huge worry wart.

I do have a lot of discharge, but I am leaking colostrum! :haha: It's been happening randomly since 26 weeks. This is the 3rd or 4th time it's happened!


----------



## Jrepp

Zephram said:


> I haven't really been posting in this group, but I need to talk to someone. :(
> 
> I saw my midwife last week and she sent me for a scan as my fundal height was measuring small. Had the scan today and got told my amniotic fluid is low and my baby's abdominal circumference is measuring behind. He is also lying transverse which is contributing to the small fundal height (not a problem in itself unless he doesn't turn head down by the time I go into labour).
> 
> Does anyone have experience/knowledge? I don't really know what to think, but I am very worried. I haven't talked to my midwife yet, I'm hoping she gets the radiologist report by tomorrow so we can talk about it.

I'm not quite sure as I haven't had this problem but I hope you get some answers.



ptr said:


> jrepp beautiful bump! :)
> 
> zephrym - no clue, i've always measured on time and i didn't know the babies being transverse could affect the measurement that much (i know my baby is transverse right now). i hope it turns out to be nothing... definitely keep us posted. you might want to post in the 2nd or 3rd trimester and ask about it and see if you have bites. maybe you just happen to have a smaller baby?
> 
> i just chekced my appointments, yep, i go biweekly starting april 30th then weekly when i get to 36 weeks. i have never made it to my 40 weeks appointment with my girls because i got induced by then but i have this one scheduled just in case i don't get induced by then. not sure if i want to be induced this time around :shrug: we will see how i feel when i am 38-39 weeks :haha:

Thank you! 

Why did you have to be induced?



Bubbles1088 said:


> I start biweekly appts after today's. Can't remember when weekly ones start atm, but I do have them all written down.
> 
> Zephram, I don't know what to say other than :hugs: for you in this worrying time. I'm sure all will be ok.
> 
> AFM, I woke up from sleeping on my back for a few hours; I must have turned in my sleep. My Dr. said sleeping on your back is ok at my 20 week appt, and normally I wouldn't worry, but when I woke (and in the dream I was having), I couldn't breathe very well :/. That is my biggest concern. I don't know if I should be worried or not. I've felt baby moving a bit this morning and a little during the night after the episode, and I'm sure I'm worried over nothing, but I'm going to ask the Dr. about it today anyway. In the meantime, anyone know anything about this or have experience with it?
> 
> Also, on a different note, I'm leaking again this morning!

Bi-weeklies start at 28ish weeks and last until 36 weeks and then its weekly from there on.

I have heard that it's ok if you find yourself on your back as your body will wake you up before you get to the danger zone. I frequently find myself struggling to breathe despite the pillows and whatnot propping me up. My chest will hurt really bad and my face is all purple but the wee one always seems to be fine so I guess the danger is more for me than for him. 



Bubbles1088 said:


> Thanks, ptr! That is very reassuring. I'm just a huge worry wart.
> 
> I do have a lot of discharge, but I am leaking colostrum! :haha: It's been happening randomly since 26 weeks. This is the 3rd or 4th time it's happened!

The lady at the labor and delivery class last night was saying that leaking is normal and can happen randomly throughout the end of second and through third tri. Your body is just practicing what it's going to do.


----------



## ptr

:haha: i never leaked colostrum but sometimes i feel that "shooting" pains in my boobs that feels exactly like letdown did when i bf my two girls... but nothing leaked. :haha: i think i probably would rather colostrum leaking than discharge at this point :nope:

*jrepp* no reason really, induction was offered and i was ready so i took them. plus we live 45 minutes from the hospital and i am deaf so i need an interpreter so it was easier to schedule my dr, my interpreter and being 45 minutes from the hospital helped. the second time around we took it because i was 40 weeks and it was easier to plan for my daughter to be somewhere safe while we went to the hospital. this one, we have two kids to arrange their stay for when we go to the hospital. so i guess it's probably easier to do an induction again this time around... but at the same time i want to experience what it's like to go in labor naturally. I want to see my husband freaked out for ONCE :haha:


----------



## Babygirl3289

Bubbles - I find myself waking up on my back frequently - And it is harder to breathe for me too - Yes it definitely is true that baby is likely pushing on the diaphragm causing some shortness of breath or difficulty breathing . Your body will let you know when you need to turn on your side :) 

I remember I leaked colostrum also with my daughter! I think I was in my 7th-8th month when it started. Especially in the shower. lol!


----------



## babyvaughan

I get little tiny crustys of colostrom in my nipples but nothing else yet lol with your first did most of you not leak until you had your baby?


----------



## Bubbles1088

Thanks for the reassurance ladies! In the waiting room at the dr. now. Not sure what to expect at this appt.


----------



## ptr

babyvaughn, i never leaked until after i started bfing.


----------



## Bubbles1088

It was very quick today. Checked fetal heart rate which was 140 and beautiful and she checked my feet and ankles for too much swelling (they are swollen but not overly so). Also checked fundus height and all that. She answered all my questions and everything checks out. No need for worrying! 

Dan-o, I am now scheduled through July so here are the rest of my appts:
July 1
July 6 
July 16 (if I go past my due date)


----------



## Livvy

I feel bad right now :( I'm at work and I've taken to not lifting patients at all in the last few weeks, not even to boost them in bed because it's been hurting my back and I feel like I have no abdominal support when I do. Well today I called for help in a room and one of the nurses gave me a hard time afterward, asking if the doctor said I couldn't lift and so on and so forth. I haven't asked the doctor about it because I was just trying to listen to my body and not overdo it. My coworkers have been very supportive in general of me being pregnant, but now I feel bad because I feel like I've been accused of slacking. I really WANT to lift, I'm just afraid to. I also fell off a horse last July and hurt my back then so I just don't want to exacerbate it. 

Anyway. Just feeling discouraged.


----------



## babyvaughan

Awh livvy you are doing the right thing, like you said they've been understanding. It was probably just that nurse having a bad day and she got snippy I would try your best to brush it off. If it does become an issue then I'd address it with whoever you have to so they at least have your back! If there's a way you can pick up on another task for them to help out maybe do that and it will feel like you a fully contributing to the team!


----------



## Jrepp

I agree with babyvaughn livvy. I hope she was just having a bad day. Continue taking care of you.....only you know your limits and I personally would rather people call you a slacker and you be safe than try to do something and injure yourself or put baby in jeopardy.


----------



## Babygirl3289

I agree with the other ladies Livvy -

You can tell that nurse what you told us. She should understand and if she has an issue with that you can bring it to her supervisor - I cant stand people who are not empathetic. It's like hello? You are almost 30 weeks pregnant?? What a rude person!


----------



## Livvy

Thanks girls :hugs: I highly appreciate you all!!


----------



## Tasha

:hugs: bubbles. That must of been very scary. Glad your appointment went well. 

I've leaked in some pregnancies and not others, I've not in this pregnancy yet but get the same shooting pains like let down. Ouch.

Livvy maybe talk to your doctor? :hugs:


----------



## k4th

Livvy - :hugs: you do need to take care of yourself right now. Have your work done a risk assessment for you? If not you could ask your supervisor for one so everyone understands your concerns & limits? 

Afm - *sigh* After my waste of time consultant appointment yesterday, I spoke to my haematology team, who have referred me back to my specialist consultant. He's going to send me an appointment for his joint obstetric clinic so we can come up with a proper plan. I'm really pleased about that because he's a brilliant dr & I feel very comfortable having him in charge of my care. It does probably mean that I'll have to deliver at his hospital though - 34 miles away! Rather than the local hospital only 12 miles away. I'm feeling pretty anxious about getting there & getting dd somewhere - our family lives an hour away too. So I'm looking at two hours to sort dd out & get to hospital. Hubby wants me to ask if they'll induce me so We can plan, but I really don't want to be induced unless absolutely necessary.


----------



## Tasha

K4th talk to them about your concerns. Try and think of other plans like could family meet at the hospital to take DD or would that make there journey too long? Do you have a friend who could take your LO for the hour until your family got there if things seemed to be progressing very fast?

Im feeling so blah after my scan and Dr appointment!


----------



## k4th

Tasha said:


> K4th talk to them about your concerns. Try and think of other plans like could family meet at the hospital to take DD or would that make there journey too long? Do you have a friend who could take your LO for the hour until your family got there if things seemed to be progressing very fast?
> 
> Im feeling so blah after my scan and Dr appointment!

The specialist rang me yesterday to discuss my options & was pretty peeved I didn't have any plan written at 27 weeks so he's going to send me an appointment for either next Monday or the week after so I should be able to get a better idea of what I need to do then. I think we're going to need a few contingency plans for dd - I hate not being in control :(

Was everything ok at your scan & appointment tasha? Do you have any more booked? :hugs:


----------



## Tasha

I hate the lack of control too, it's horrible. I think a contingency plan is a good idea.

It's long k4th so I will spoiler it.



Spoiler
It was the most awful hospital appointment I've had since I had to fight for Riley Rae. Baby hasn't moved as much or as strongly over the last three days. The tummy has gone down the centiles. It had moved down quite a bit on my personalised chart. Baby moved once during the scan, the sonographer says this should make me happy. No because that's not our normal. She says baby is running out of room, too big etc.

My professor wasn't in so I saw a doctor who made me cry, a lot. She tried to tell me that the downward centiles was because of a different sonographer. Soon shut up when I said it's the same one. Then told me at 28+3 it's too early for a routine or strong kicks (the exact opposite of what the sonographet had said). My reply? That I know the RCOG guidelines and that's not true, that my babies kicks have been frequent, in a routine and strong for weeks. That any reduction in movements should not be ignored. She said oh right. 

My blood pressure is up, protein in my urine again so bloods taken for pre-eclampsia as it looks like we are on that road again.

I told her I wanted CTG monitoring regularly. She tried to tell me they'd be no availability. I refused that and she went to talk to her senior who said for me to come in for ctg monitoring on Friday. I will arrange with DAU how often I come in each week after that.

I feel out of control like no one is listening when my instincts are telling me something is wrong.


----------



## k4th

Tasha - you did a bloody marvellous job!!! You are well informed, countered every argument they gave & got what you need for your baby. When is your professor back? Can you contact them on Friday & run through your concerns? You shouldn't have to fight for everything, it's really not on. We should all be able to rely on professionals that know what they're doing & just do it! But you did brilliantly. Sorry to hear the centiles aren't moving as you would hope, I would expect your professor to take that seriously & overrule everyone else! Sending you lots of :hugs:


----------



## BeautifulRose

Tasha you did wonderful! I'm always so scared to come back at drs even when I know their wrong but I've had to do it quite a bit this go round. Sad they treat us as a number rather than a real person.

Afm: I get weekly progesterone shot to stop pre term labor and I've been getting them since 15 weeks well with my insurance change I guess it doesn't cover the nurse coming out to administer the shots and it says you shouldn't go more than 10 days without it and my last shot was last Monday so today is day 10. I have my cervical scan in an hour so I'm taking the shots with me and hopefully they will give it to me. I've read online that a lot of women go into labor after missing one shot so I'm freaking out. I've lost a lot of mucous plug over the last few weeks and last time I was checked at 24 weeks I was 1cm dilated


----------



## Srrme

BeautifulRose said:


> Tasha you did wonderful! I'm always so scared to come back at drs even when I know their wrong but I've had to do it quite a bit this go round. Sad they treat us as a number rather than a real person.
> 
> Afm: I get weekly progesterone shot to stop pre term labor and I've been getting them since 15 weeks well with my insurance change I guess it doesn't cover the nurse coming out to administer the shots and it says you shouldn't go more than 10 days without it and my last shot was last Monday so today is day 10. I have my cervical scan in an hour so I'm taking the shots with me and hopefully they will give it to me. I've read online that a lot of women go into labor after missing one shot so I'm freaking out. I've lost a lot of mucous plug over the last few weeks and last time I was checked at 24 weeks I was 1cm dilated

You should be okay. I went into labor 2 1/2 weeks after stopping my shots last time. Can your husband give you the shots? Mine does.


----------



## ptr

Tasha, keep fighting!!!

BeautifulRose: omg, that's scary to think about, I would definitely make the shot a priority and get it in ASAP!!! Hope the baby stays in for much longer! 

k4th: induction is very nice for that reason alone, that's why I got induced, i lived 45 minutes from my hospital and it was nice to plan and have things in place before going. It's up to you and what you're comfortable with as far as what birth plan you have (waiting till you go in nautrally or go in for an induction). :hugs:


----------



## Jrepp

Two quick questions: do any of you have AF like cramps when you first wake up? Every morning I have these really painful uterine cramps that feel like my period is about to start. Also, do any of you experience a shaking sensation like your baby just shook?


----------



## Bubbles1088

Tasha, you did so great standing up for yourself and Rudi! I am afraid to stand up to authority figures like that so props to you. You are quite educated on all of this and are using your knowledge. I do hope everything ends up being alright. :hugs:

Rose, I hope everything works out and you don't go into preterm labor. Ugh insurance is a nightmare...

Jrepp, I can't say that but I did have a painful uterine cramp last night while trying to fall asleep. Will explain more about that below. I hope yours is nothing to worry about!

AFM, last night while falling asleep, I was shot awake by a VERY painful uterine cramp, one that rivals AF cramps (which is hard to do for me; my AF cramps get really, really bad). It didn't last long, only a few seconds, but it hurt so bad. I've had some slight cramps down there before that, but nothing out of the ordinary and nothing regular, but I am curious as to what it was. My first thought was contraction, but it didn't happen again thank goodness. Baby has been moving since too so that's a good sign. Anyone else experience this? Could it have been a single contraction? I guess with how painful it was, I don't know what else it could have been. I don't think it was BH because those just feel tight for me, not painful as all hell.


----------



## ptr

sounds like ligament pains stretching. i get that occasionally and i notice it's definitely because of the baby's position. as soon as the baby moves back to head down, it's more comfortable and no more pain. hopefully that's just it and not contractions! there is also braxton hicks that can happen... drink water or eat bananas (potassium) and it will help with reducing BH. and i have also noticed that when my bladder is full, it causes more uterine cramps/pain


----------



## Keyval

hi ladies 
dont write very much but im always stalking to see how you all are.
anyway i had my 28 week scan and dr appointment yesterday . after being told from day 1 about more than likely goingfor a section they now dont wanna give it to me and are sayingthis labour should be alot different . i had a 3rd degree tear from forceps. baby got distressed after being in labout too long andit was verging on a section . they used suction but it failed. my main problem wasnt with the tear but the fact that baby got distressed ... my labour kept stopping and starting and i ended up needing pitocin half way through ... 

anyway i had a scan yesterday aswell and baby is breech at 28 weeks ... not so much a problem 
she is measuring 31 weeks and they feel baby is gonna be alot bigger than my last ( 8lbs)

so there saying if babys growth slows and shes a similar weight to my last they want me to go natural but they will give me a sweep and maybe induce early so i dont go over term again ( 9 days ) 

if baby is breech no doubt about a section

and if baby is on the big side the decision is mine of what to do .

came away so confused and that i still dont know for sure whats gonna happen . i know you never can but i wish i had some idea ha


----------



## ptr

Just wanted to let you know a thought.... They say the second baby is easier to deliver as the first baby already "blazed the path" so to speak... (some ladies are exceptions though)... hopefully that helps with you deciding on what you want to do.


----------



## babyvaughan

Tasha I'm glad you stood your ground and fought for what baby needs, its rediculious that you are being put through this, no one should but especially someone who's gone through so with your previous pregnancies!


----------



## babyvaughan

For me I finally feel like I can enjoy being pregnant. I really didn't care for the second trimester I was so uncomfortable, stressed, and then the HB & kidney issues just had me loosing it. Coming into third tri his HB being back to normal, no stretching ligiments, and his activity being consistent I'm getting a taste of why people love pregnancy! I'm cherishing these weeks left. Its very likely to be my only pregnancy as my health is to complicated to go through it again, I keep thinking I need to fulfill everything I ever wanted to do during pregnancy! I'm going to take lots of maternity pictures, do the belly cast in a few weeks! We are going to the beach end of next month and getting old time photos done I'll be 33 weeks pregnant last time we had them done we were 16 years old, then I wanna come back next year and do them with our son :)


----------



## Khatif

Livvy said:


> I feel bad right now :( I'm at work and I've taken to not lifting patients at all in the last few weeks, not even to boost them in bed because it's been hurting my back and I feel like I have no abdominal support when I do. Well today I called for help in a room and one of the nurses gave me a hard time afterward, asking if the doctor said I couldn't lift and so on and so forth. I haven't asked the doctor about it because I was just trying to listen to my body and not overdo it. My coworkers have been very supportive in general of me being pregnant, but now I feel bad because I feel like I've been accused of slacking. I really WANT to lift, I'm just afraid to. I also fell off a horse last July and hurt my back then so I just don't want to exacerbate it.
> 
> Anyway. Just feeling discouraged.

What a rude person! Don't feel bad about it! And your doctor maybe did not say it but it is very well known that lifting in the 3rd trimester is not good. So if you don't want to lift that is also very understandable



k4th said:


> Afm - *sigh* After my waste of time consultant appointment yesterday, I spoke to my haematology team, who have referred me back to my specialist consultant. He's going to send me an appointment for his joint obstetric clinic so we can come up with a proper plan. I'm really pleased about that because he's a brilliant dr & I feel very comfortable having him in charge of my care. It does probably mean that I'll have to deliver at his hospital though - 34 miles away! Rather than the local hospital only 12 miles away. I'm feeling pretty anxious about getting there & getting dd somewhere - our family lives an hour away too. So I'm looking at two hours to sort dd out & get to hospital. Hubby wants me to ask if they'll induce me so We can plan, but I really don't want to be induced unless absolutely necessary.

It sounds like having a plan can be good for you. If you are so far away from the hospital I can imagine you get nervous. Being induced maybe not as bad idea as you feel now. I am curious how it will go further.



Tasha said:


> I hate the lack of control too, it's horrible. I think a contingency plan is a good idea.
> 
> It's long k4th so I will spoiler it.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> It was the most awful hospital appointment I've had since I had to fight for Riley Rae. Baby hasn't moved as much or as strongly over the last three days. The tummy has gone down the centiles. It had moved down quite a bit on my personalised chart. Baby moved once during the scan, the sonographer says this should make me happy. No because that's not our normal. She says baby is running out of room, too big etc.
> 
> My professor wasn't in so I saw a doctor who made me cry, a lot. She tried to tell me that the downward centiles was because of a different sonographer. Soon shut up when I said it's the same one. Then told me at 28+3 it's too early for a routine or strong kicks (the exact opposite of what the sonographet had said). My reply? That I know the RCOG guidelines and that's not true, that my babies kicks have been frequent, in a routine and strong for weeks. That any reduction in movements should not be ignored. She said oh right.
> 
> My blood pressure is up, protein in my urine again so bloods taken for pre-eclampsia as it looks like we are on that road again.
> 
> I told her I wanted CTG monitoring regularly. She tried to tell me they'd be no availability. I refused that and she went to talk to her senior who said for me to come in for ctg monitoring on Friday. I will arrange with DAU how often I come in each week after that.
> 
> I feel out of control like no one is listening when my instincts are telling me something is wrong.

Well done Tasha! You are totally right and I am glad you managed to get CTG! I hope on Friday they will find everything fine but you need the care you deserve! Keep us updated!

I am totally freaking out of because the movements as well. I hardly feel my baby, her movements are very gentle still, I don't feel her getting any stronger so I cannot wait until the ultrasound next week. It supposed to be just a fun us but I will ask them to measure her.



BeautifulRose said:


> Afm: I get weekly progesterone shot to stop pre term labor and I've been getting them since 15 weeks well with my insurance change I guess it doesn't cover the nurse coming out to administer the shots and it says you shouldn't go more than 10 days without it and my last shot was last Monday so today is day 10. I have my cervical scan in an hour so I'm taking the shots with me and hopefully they will give it to me. I've read online that a lot of women go into labor after missing one shot so I'm freaking out. I've lost a lot of mucous plug over the last few weeks and last time I was checked at 24 weeks I was 1cm dilated

Please, let us know how did it go. 



Jrepp said:


> Two quick questions: do any of you have AF like cramps when you first wake up? Every morning I have these really painful uterine cramps that feel like my period is about to start. Also, do any of you experience a shaking sensation like your baby just shook?

I have someimtes AF like pains but not in the morning. They are totally random.



babyvaughan said:


> For me I finally feel like I can enjoy being pregnant. I really didn't care for the second trimester I was so uncomfortable, stressed, and then the HB & kidney issues just had me loosing it. Coming into third tri his HB being back to normal, no stretching ligiments, and his activity being consistent I'm getting a taste of why people love pregnancy! I'm cherishing these weeks left. Its very likely to be my only pregnancy as my health is to complicated to go through it again, I keep thinking I need to fulfill everything I ever wanted to do during pregnancy! I'm going to take lots of maternity pictures, do the belly cast in a few weeks! We are going to the beach end of next month and getting old time photos done I'll be 33 weeks pregnant last time we had them done we were 16 years old, then I wanna come back next year and do them with our son :)

I am glad you start to enjoy your prengancy. I hope it stays that way. Ah what a nice idea taking picture at the beach. I am sure they will be awesome!


AFM. I am still "busy" with my baby movements. Counting down the days until the next appointement.
Unfortunatly my hip is giving me a hard time. I have quite a lot of pain and I only can move and walk very slow. I have hip dysplasia since birth but I had not trouble last time with DS only at the birth. Now it looks like getting more difficult everyday.


----------



## Khatif

Tasha, can you link the website about baby movement again, please? 
I cannot find it anymore.


----------



## Zephram

Tasha said:


> Dano seems crazy to me to have that gap.
> 
> Zephram :hugs: I've had experience of this in my last three pregnancies that made it out of first tri! Did they say what the measurements for waters were and the abdomen? Did they check blood flow in the placenta? If you've any questions then ask away. The most important thing is that it's diagnosed So that you and baby can be monitored closely now.
> 
> Urgh, that's not acceptable k4th. I find a strongly worded email to all my care providers with pals cc'ed in helps.
> 
> I'll be allowed to eat at 12.45 ish xx

Thanks everyone. 

Tasha, did it get worse as third tri went on, or stay stable?

I spoke to my midwife yesterday and she said that although the measurements are out, it's not enough to worry about at this point. So that's good, I guess we just keep an eye on it now and make sure it doesn't get worse. I think the ultrasound tech really freaked me out at the scan, she just told me the measurements were out and low and I needed to rest more, etc. Of course they are not meant to say anything because they aren't doctors!

Just hope my transverse baby turns before I'm full term and I'm trying for a VBAC!


----------



## Medzi

Tasha - good on your for fighting for your baby! Ridiculous that is needed!!! You're amazing <3

Sorry, everyone, I haven't even read back at all - so busy these days but all is good. BP meds were increased and I'm seeing the OBGYN weekly now. 30 weeks - woot woot!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Wow Medzi 30 weeks! Exciting!!!


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Sorry everyone I haven't been able to catch up fully but hope eveyone is well.

30 weeks tomorrow... yikes!


----------



## Khatif

Wow 30 weeks! Congratulation ladies! 

I will be 27 this Sunday :)


----------



## lucy1

I have ridiculous hiccups but not hiccups!


----------



## Srrme

So glad to have made it to 30 weeks. My next mile stone is 32. :D


----------



## babyvaughan

My body is celebrating being 28 weeks by being extremely exhausted today lol. I've managed to shower & eat and the days half way over lol


----------



## Babygirl3289

My back is horribly painful today :( Its hard to focus at work!


----------



## Jrepp

For those of you worried about baby positioning check out spinningbabies.com. It's a whole website geared towards getting baby into proper position during pregnancy and while in labor


----------



## Tasha

k4th said:


> Tasha - you did a bloody marvellous job!!! You are well informed, countered every argument they gave & got what you need for your baby. When is your professor back? Can you contact them on Friday & run through your concerns? You shouldn't have to fight for everything, it's really not on. We should all be able to rely on professionals that know what they're doing & just do it! But you did brilliantly. Sorry to hear the centiles aren't moving as you would hope, I would expect your professor to take that seriously & overrule everyone else! Sending you lots of :hugs:

Thank you k4th. I'm not sure when he's back, I'll ask tomorrow. Thank you for listening to my rant. It really helps.



BeautifulRose said:


> Tasha you did wonderful! I'm always so scared to come back at drs even when I know their wrong but I've had to do it quite a bit this go round. Sad they treat us as a number rather than a real person.
> 
> Afm: I get weekly progesterone shot to stop pre term labor and I've been getting them since 15 weeks well with my insurance change I guess it doesn't cover the nurse coming out to administer the shots and it says you shouldn't go more than 10 days without it and my last shot was last Monday so today is day 10. I have my cervical scan in an hour so I'm taking the shots with me and hopefully they will give it to me. I've read online that a lot of women go into labor after missing one shot so I'm freaking out. I've lost a lot of mucous plug over the last few weeks and last time I was checked at 24 weeks I was 1cm dilated

Thank you. It is sad. I hate that many just follow text books and don't listen to us.

Did the scan go okay? Did they inject you?



Jrepp said:


> Two quick questions: do any of you have AF like cramps when you first wake up? Every morning I have these really painful uterine cramps that feel like my period is about to start. Also, do any of you experience a shaking sensation like your baby just shook?

I'm so glad you get this, the shaking freaks me out. No advice but I'm glad I'm not alone.



Bubbles1088 said:


> Tasha, you did so great standing up for yourself and Rudi! I am afraid to stand up to authority figures like that so props to you. You are quite educated on all of this and are using your knowledge. I do hope everything ends up being alright. :hugs:
> 
> Rose, I hope everything works out and you don't go into preterm labor. Ugh insurance is a nightmare...
> 
> Jrepp, I can't say that but I did have a painful uterine cramp last night while trying to fall asleep. Will explain more about that below. I hope yours is nothing to worry about!
> 
> AFM, last night while falling asleep, I was shot awake by a VERY painful uterine cramp, one that rivals AF cramps (which is hard to do for me; my AF cramps get really, really bad). It didn't last long, only a few seconds, but it hurt so bad. I've had some slight cramps down there before that, but nothing out of the ordinary and nothing regular, but I am curious as to what it was. My first thought was contraction, but it didn't happen again thank goodness. Baby has been moving since too so that's a good sign. Anyone else experience this? Could it have been a single contraction? I guess with how painful it was, I don't know what else it could have been. I don't think it was BH because those just feel tight for me, not painful as all hell.

Thank you bubbles. I'm usually the same, I suffer from anxiety (general) and social anxiety so that situation is hard but I couldn't do nothing.

My braxton hicks vary and sometimes they're quite painful. I wonder if those sorts of pains might get more often as it progresses?



Keyval said:


> hi ladies
> dont write very much but im always stalking to see how you all are.
> anyway i had my 28 week scan and dr appointment yesterday . after being told from day 1 about more than likely goingfor a section they now dont wanna give it to me and are sayingthis labour should be alot different . i had a 3rd degree tear from forceps. baby got distressed after being in labout too long andit was verging on a section . they used suction but it failed. my main problem wasnt with the tear but the fact that baby got distressed ... my labour kept stopping and starting and i ended up needing pitocin half way through ...
> 
> anyway i had a scan yesterday aswell and baby is breech at 28 weeks ... not so much a problem
> she is measuring 31 weeks and they feel baby is gonna be alot bigger than my last ( 8lbs)
> 
> so there saying if babys growth slows and shes a similar weight to my last they want me to go natural but they will give me a sweep and maybe induce early so i dont go over term again ( 9 days )
> 
> if baby is breech no doubt about a section
> 
> and if baby is on the big side the decision is mine of what to do .
> 
> came away so confused and that i still dont know for sure whats gonna happen . i know you never can but i wish i had some idea ha

That's a lot to take in. Can you just make a decision later on? 



ptr said:


> Just wanted to let you know a thought.... They say the second baby is easier to deliver as the first baby already "blazed the path" so to speak... (some ladies are exceptions though)... hopefully that helps with you deciding on what you want to do.

This was certainly true for me! 



babyvaughan said:


> For me I finally feel like I can enjoy being pregnant. I really didn't care for the second trimester I was so uncomfortable, stressed, and then the HB & kidney issues just had me loosing it. Coming into third tri his HB being back to normal, no stretching ligiments, and his activity being consistent I'm getting a taste of why people love pregnancy! I'm cherishing these weeks left. Its very likely to be my only pregnancy as my health is to complicated to go through it again, I keep thinking I need to fulfill everything I ever wanted to do during pregnancy! I'm going to take lots of maternity pictures, do the belly cast in a few weeks! We are going to the beach end of next month and getting old time photos done I'll be 33 weeks pregnant last time we had them done we were 16 years old, then I wanna come back next year and do them with our son :)

I'm so glad you can finally enjoy it. Those photos sound like they'll be fabulous.



Khatif said:


> Tasha, can you link the website about baby movement again, please?
> I cannot find it anymore.

Here you go Hun https://www.countthekicks.org.uk/mums/your-babys-movements/

Happy third trimester day.



Zephram said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> Tasha, did it get worse as third tri went on, or stay stable?
> 
> I spoke to my midwife yesterday and she said that although the measurements are out, it's not enough to worry about at this point. So that's good, I guess we just keep an eye on it now and make sure it doesn't get worse. I think the ultrasound tech really freaked me out at the scan, she just told me the measurements were out and low and I needed to rest more, etc. Of course they are not meant to say anything because they aren't doctors!
> 
> Just hope my transverse baby turns before I'm full term and I'm trying for a VBAC!

For me it gets worse but I've got a clotting disorder so that's to be expected.

I'm glad you are reassured, the thing is one scan never tells you much even if baby is extremely small because a small baby isn't necessarily a bad thing, there has to be people on the 2nd centile as much as there does 50th and 98th :) will you have another scan to make sure baby stays on its line?



Medzi said:


> Tasha - good on your for fighting for your baby! Ridiculous that is needed!!! You're amazing <3
> 
> Sorry, everyone, I haven't even read back at all - so busy these days but all is good. BP meds were increased and I'm seeing the OBGYN weekly now. 30 weeks - woot woot!

Thank you. Wow, thirty weeks sounds sooooo pregnant. Congrats.




Baby_Dreams said:


> Sorry everyone I haven't been able to catch up fully but hope eveyone is well.
> 
> 30 weeks tomorrow... yikes!

Happy 30 weeks x



Srrme said:


> So glad to have made it to 30 weeks. My next mile stone is 32. :D

Happy 30 weeks too. Little milestones are good aren't they? My next one is 29 weeks as my prom was 28+6.



babyvaughan said:


> My body is celebrating being 28 weeks by being extremely exhausted today lol. I've managed to shower & eat and the days half way over lol

:haha: happy 28 weeks.


Babygirl3289 said:


> My back is horribly painful today :( Its hard to focus at work!

Oh no :hugs:


----------



## babyvaughan

@Babygirl if you can get in a pool it helped me so much with my back! I used the indoor pool at my gym but once I started going I stopped having back pain!


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Congratulations on reaching 30 weeks ladies! I will be there on Monday and can't wait! This is a huge milestone for me too.

For those of you experiencing back and/or hip pain, have you tried sleeping with a body pillow? My sis-in-law gave me a snoogle a few weeks ago and my back pain has pretty much disappeared. They're a little pricey but highly worth it!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Tasha, I have general anxiety disorder and some social anxiety as well. I definitely understand where you're coming from there. That makes it all the more remarkable what you did. You handled it so well.

And yes, I too was thinking that maybe the further along you get, the stronger/more painful the BHs get. I haven't had anything that strong today yet thankfully. Hoping they are few and far between. It definitely scared me last night.


----------



## sammynashley

Tasha- your so strong for fighting your corner! A lot of the time I feel doctors are so rushed they don't look af things properly!

Yay for the ladies that have hit 30weeks!! Only a few days to go for me :)

Babyvaughan- I didn't care for 2nd trimester much either! The pics sound like a lovely idea!

Sorry if I missed anyone I have baby bran and nothing seems to stay there.

Afm- had a hospital visit yesterday..went to the doctors with a 3day headache she checked my BP and it was 152/80 she wasn't happy with it so she checked my urine which was clear but sent me to hospital to get checked so sat up there had a reading of 123/90 on a machine and then a reading of 110/60 on a manual cuff & pump 1min later, so they stuck with the lower number checked my urine again and sent me home.. Was pretty annoying but at least I got double checked.

Still have the headache but was told it's normal but 4days long is annoying me now.

I pumped up my birthing ball today (although I'm having a section) it's so comfy to sit on especially with my SPD :) might not be able to walk tomorrow tho :haha:


----------



## Babygirl3289

Babyv - I haven't tried swimming - That is a good idea! 

Joyofmylife- I have a snoogle, its super awkward to lay on and I feel its kinda bulky but I am going to try it out tonight :) Thanks!

OMG! Baby Hudson was very active yesterday. This morning he was active but now I think he wore himself out haha. I just cannot wait to meet him! 

26 weeks today! 4 weeks until Hawaii (I'll be 30 weeks) Then just 9 more weeks until I get to meet my son! I'm so excited! This pregnancy truly has gone by pretty fast! I am already ready to be done :) 

Hope you ladies are having a great day ! Yesterday I ate too much sugar (which I think is why Hudson was active lol) But I get worried cuz my GTT is on May 5th - I better slow down on the sweets, but it is so hard!


----------



## Tasha

Thanks girls.

Sammy I've been told that machines can be unreliable for pregnant ladies. I hope the headache goes soon though.

Happy 26 weeks babygirl :)

My ctg went well. We did thirty minutes of trace and didn't lose it once which they said is unusual at this gestation because they're still fairly small and wiggle away. It's because there isn't any movements, so it wasn't in my head like the Dr tried to make out. It was a good trace though, lots of accelerations and decels :) The mw was fabulous, she runs the DAU but she said she won't make an appointment for me because she just wants me to come in any time I'm worried or anxious whether that be once a week, fortnightly or every day :)


----------



## Babygirl3289

Thank you Tasha! 

That's great news! What are CTG's? 

Also someone mentioned earlier about tied lips or tongues on their babies? Is that cleft lip?


----------



## Tasha

It's where they put two things on your tummy, one that follows the babies heartbeat and puts it on paper (so they can see if there is anything wrong) and one to check if you're contracting. 

Tongue tie is the bit under your tongue, it's like a line connecting your tongue to bottom of your mouth, some babies are born with too much and it just makes feeding (breast in particular I think) tricky, so they made need it cut, same goes for the lip x


----------



## Babygirl3289

Ohh gotcha! ok! Thanks :)


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Lol Tasha, did you change your screen name and picture? That is hilarious!:haha::rofl:


----------



## dan-o

Omg just logged on and thought we had another new lady :haha:

Tasha, are you having lady garden issues? :rofl:


----------



## k4th

Lol - I noticed earlier but it took me a while to figure out who it was!!! Tasha - you really shouldn't do this to a whole group of self confessed "baby brain" ladies :haha:


----------



## sammynashley

Tasha that is hilarious!! :haha::haha:


----------



## ptr

having a mower doing the bush would be soooo nice.... it's kind of a bitch to try to shave with the bump in the way :haha:


----------



## Tasha

:haha: erm I was winding wobbles up and that's the result but I rather like it :rofl:


----------



## babyvaughan

I got my C-section date :) July 9th :)


----------



## Tasha

Yay a little less than eleven weeks :dance:


----------



## Jrepp

Tasha - that picture and name change is way too funny!

Baby vaughan - how exciting!! That's a week earlier than your actual due date right? 

AFM: I don't know how many of you know this, but I have been blogging about our journey into parenthood since my second miscarriage. This week (well the 19th-25th) is national infertility awareness week. I wrote a post chronicling my husband and my journey from two people who fell in love through three miscarriages and where we are now. If you are interested in reading it and finding out what it took for us to get here, the link to my blog is in my signature.


----------



## babyvaughan

Jrepp yes its at 39 weeks, they said they will take him at 37 or 38 if I get uncomfortable or have issues rise with my health but I really want him to grow as long as possible! Not excited for the epidural but he will make me forget it all once I hold him lol


----------



## Harley Quinn

GrowingMyBush said:


> It's where they put two things on your tummy, one that follows the babies heartbeat and puts it on paper (so they can see if there is anything wrong) and one to check if you're contracting.

Haha! Love the name change. I thought we had a troll but then I realized it can't be because they are an admin! lol Anyway, just wanted to say, I think you are describing what they call an NST (Non Stress Test) here.



babyvaughan said:


> I got my C-section date :) July 9th :)

Wooo! Must be exciting to know the absolute last possible day you will be pregnant!


----------



## Tasha

:hugs: jrepp, it must of been hard but therapeutic to write that. I'll read it later.

That's good they're flexible babuvaughan.

Harley, sort of. The actual machine is called a ctg, the NST is if you click that button thing. :)


----------



## sammynashley

Babyvaughan- so jealous! I might be lucky if I get my csection date at my 34 weeks appointment :( I just wanna know!!!! :)


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Hi ladies :) 

Funny name change Tasha lol!!

Must be nice to have a date babyvaughn xx

I'm 30+1 today... yikes!


----------



## timeforababy

Hahhah... Love the name change tasha. 

Sorry for not posting in a while. I've been in a bit of a slump. I officially have gestational diabetes! 

So now I have appointments with a whole team of people as I have double complications. It starts on Monday with diabetes clinic where I get a home monitoring kit and advice on my diet. Then I get a dietitian and consultant. And then more scans. Am just a little bit sick of this. This is probably my only pregnancy so I would like to enjoy it!! 

Nice to have a date babyv.


----------



## Tasha

I hope you do Sammy, it's not long until 34 weeks.

Baby dreams, it's gone ridiculously fast hasn't it?

:hugs: time for a baby, could you make some lovely plans to creat beautiful memories from this pregnancy?


----------



## Khatif

GrowingMyBush said:


> Thanks girls.
> 
> My ctg went well. We did thirty minutes of trace and didn't lose it once which they said is unusual at this gestation because they're still fairly small and wiggle away. It's because there isn't any movements, so it wasn't in my head like the Dr tried to make out. It was a good trace though, lots of accelerations and decels :) The mw was fabulous, she runs the DAU but she said she won't make an appointment for me because she just wants me to come in any time I'm worried or anxious whether that be once a week, fortnightly or every day :)


Lol Tasha, you made me laugh! First I did not get it's you but it is funny.
I'm glad your CTG went well. Do you feel better now? 


3 days to go until our 3D and I cannot wait. I am so curious :)


----------



## Bubbles1088

Ladies, I am so anxious for my baby shower to get here! It isn't until May 30th, but I feel behind on getting baby stuff. I am afraid to buy too much because I know people will get us stuff at the shower! Ack. :wacko:


----------



## cdex67

Bubbles1088 said:


> Ladies, I am so anxious for my baby shower to get here! It isn't until May 30th, but I feel behind on getting baby stuff. I am afraid to buy too much because I know people will get us stuff at the shower! Ack. :wacko:

I'm having the same problem. I want to buy stuff but I'm waiting for my shower which is May 23rd. I have a lot of stuff that's been given to me but it's all clothes and stuff. 

Tasha love the name change hahaha

Does anyone know if there's a way to tell what position baby is in? I thought my little guy was head down but now I'm nearly positive he's transverse, I just don't know how to tell.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Cdex, glad I'm not the only one! And I have been wondering that too, how to tell what position baby is in. Sometimes I think she's head down because I feel her in my ribs, but other times I don't so I'm not sure.


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Dr called and I missed it! Voice mail said urine sample came back. I have an infection. She called in penicillin. I'm to take it now and again after I deliver. I'm so freaking out. I can't wait till Monday to call! Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## babyvaughan

Ms Elizabeth I'm thinking it would be like common infection because if it wasn't they would express concern for you to be seen not just call in meds!? Just a guess! 

Good news we got our new mattress set our old one was just a year old all memory foam and we hated it our backs always hurt and it didn't breathe. We went a size up to more room for baby to snuggle with us! :)


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

That's what I am thinking too. But to go from never having any symptoms or issues to....needing antibiotics. :shrug: I'm thinking uti....but my only symptom i have is to pee every 2 hours, what pregnant lady doesnt!


----------



## hollyw79

Ms Elizabeth- I took that in my previous pregnancy and was fine! :hugs:


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Thx holly....I've been so good about taking nothing for anything for 9 months....freaks me to take anything. Thanks for the reassurance


----------



## poppy

How's everyone this morning?

Yamaha - just saw your avatar!! Hilarious!


----------



## k4th

I am exhausted!! Anyone else??

I don't know if I'm still getting over the bug I had or if this is settling in for the rest of third tri.


----------



## Bubbles1088

k4th I'm exhausted too! Goodbye 2nd tri energy!


----------



## k4th

Bubbles1088 said:


> k4th I'm exhausted too! Goodbye 2nd tri energy!

I'm not sure I ever got my second tri energy :haha:

Sorry you're exhausted too bubbles :hugs: I keep telling myself there's not much longer to wait....


----------



## Tasha

Cdex I can just tell by kicks and feeling.

Mrs Elizabeth, the before and after makes me think strep b. Don't google and don't panic. The penicillin will sort it.

I'm tired too K4th and bubbles. :hugs:

I've got dinner out and a concert with dh tonight, might fall asleep instead :haha:


----------



## Livvy

I am EXHAUSTED. Coming back from the babymoon to work was a cruel joke! I'm working this weekend too. :(


----------



## babyvaughan

Ladies that have been pregnant before moving at 33 weeks with the help of family (I'd still put everything away just not over lift) do you think I can handle it? We planned to live in our 1br until baby was 3 months then move. A place came up in the area we want that's a 2br but it would require me moving at 33 weeks!


----------



## Khatif

I am very tired and feel blah today. It's maybe the weather.

I am 27 weeks today and two more days to go to see my baby. I cannot wait until then . I hardly felt her today again, for hours there is nothing...I tried to make her awake but it did not work.
Why am I full with worries? Why cannot I relax just for day? I have still 3 month left and I want to enjoy it.
I think my friend's case is freaking me out. All the things happened to her baby makes me extra alert for everything..


----------



## lucy1

This is a horrible thing to ask but I've noticed my knickers are drenched constantly and have been for a few weeks now. Noticeably wet even after I've got an empty bladder.

After wearing white underwear a couple of times I've noticed they are getting stained yellow.

I really really don't think it's urine as my pelvic floor muscles are pretty strong still - I can do longer holds than most. 

Not the nicest topic but is it more likely to be discharge or amniotic fluid? 

I've got a consultant clinic appointment and a growth scan tomorrow so I'll ask then but wanted to know people's opinions - I don't want it shrugged off if it's something that needs to be checked out


----------



## Jrepp

lucy1 said:


> This is a horrible thing to ask but I've noticed my knickers are drenched constantly and have been for a few weeks now. Noticeably wet even after I've got an empty bladder.
> 
> After wearing white underwear a couple of times I've noticed they are getting stained yellow.
> 
> I really really don't think it's urine as my pelvic floor muscles are pretty strong still - I can do longer holds than most.
> 
> Not the nicest topic but is it more likely to be discharge or amniotic fluid?
> 
> I've got a consultant clinic appointment and a growth scan tomorrow so I'll ask then but wanted to know people's opinions - I don't want it shrugged off if it's something that needs to be checked out

I'm glad you asked this, as I've been slowly leaking something as well ever since I was having contractions the other day. Only mine is clear not yellow. If you find out let me know


----------



## babyvaughan

lucy1 said:


> This is a horrible thing to ask but I've noticed my knickers are drenched constantly and have been for a few weeks now. Noticeably wet even after I've got an empty bladder.
> 
> After wearing white underwear a couple of times I've noticed they are getting stained yellow.
> 
> I really really don't think it's urine as my pelvic floor muscles are pretty strong still - I can do longer holds than most.
> 
> Not the nicest topic but is it more likely to be discharge or amniotic fluid?
> 
> I've got a consultant clinic appointment and a growth scan tomorrow so I'll ask then but wanted to know people's opinions - I don't want it shrugged off if it's something that needs to be checked out

Mine gets a yellow tinge to it also, my doctor swabbed me many times in first tri because it freaked me out but it always came back nothing, before pregnancy it never was yellow tinged but first tri it was sometimes even YELLOW it freaked me out so much but it never became anything. I've been getting it every so often in the last two weeks but very light tinge. It wouldn't hurt to be swabbed at your next appt but usually if its an infection they say you would have cramping or odor!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Lucy I have the yellow tinge too a lot. I can't remember when it started. I think it's pretty normal, but if you're worried I'd get it checked. Let us know how it goes if you do!


----------



## timeforababy

babyvaughan said:


> Ladies that have been pregnant before moving at 33 weeks with the help of family (I'd still put everything away just not over lift) do you think I can handle it? We planned to live in our 1br until baby was 3 months then move. A place came up in the area we want that's a 2br but it would require me moving at 33 weeks!

Not me but a very close friend move a 3 bed house with dogs and toddlers at 36 weeks. She got movers and just helped supervise and watch the pets and children. Her hubby did do a lot of the work but it's very possible. Just do what you can and try to pay others to do what you can't.


----------



## Khatif

babyvaughan said:


> Ladies that have been pregnant before moving at 33 weeks with the help of family (I'd still put everything away just not over lift) do you think I can handle it? We planned to live in our 1br until baby was 3 months then move. A place came up in the area we want that's a 2br but it would require me moving at 33 weeks!

I am sure you can. Just get enough help, even hire them it you can effort. It may require more planning and organising but you should able to make it.


----------



## babyvaughan

We've helped family/friends move soooo many times so I'm going to ask them because I know they will be more than willing to help! My brother offered to come down and him & my fiances do it. I just don't want to go into labor to early lol


----------



## countryblonde

My discharge is also yellow tinged and light stains my undies.. same colour and texture ad last time probably not anything to worry about. I constantly worn a panty liner last time to stay dry as well probably close to those days again ..

On another note 3rd trimester for me! Yey can't believe how fast this is going. Congrats to the others who are joining me!


----------



## BeautifulRose

I can't believe I'm down to single digit weeks remaining .. Hopefully these 9 weeks and change fly by


----------



## Jrepp

It seems as if everyone is having some sort of yellow discharge, but what does clear mean?


----------



## Tasha

I've had clear jrepp, it can just be watery discharge, in my case I know it as my regular cervix scans have shown no rupture of membranes plus they swab me with this thing that changes colour of your waters are broken. If you're worried though tell your Dr and they'll check you x


----------



## Zephram

babyvaughan said:


> Ladies that have been pregnant before moving at 33 weeks with the help of family (I'd still put everything away just not over lift) do you think I can handle it? We planned to live in our 1br until baby was 3 months then move. A place came up in the area we want that's a 2br but it would require me moving at 33 weeks!

We moved when our baby was almost 4 months old and I can say without a doubt that I would have found it easier to move when I was pregnant than with the baby. With a baby we had to schedule everything around him, we had to make sure his cot and bedding was moved first so he could have proper sleeps when needed. He was breastfeeding every two hours, so I had to go off and feed him in the midst of everything on a regular basis. He also hated to be put down at that age and would scream the house down and therefore I was next to useless with helping to do anything as I was spending 100% of my time looking after the baby and not unpacking at the other end. Luckily we had lots of help from family, so we got there in the end, but it would have been worlds simpler moving when I was 33 weeks pregnant than with a baby. Sure, you won't be able t lift anything heavy, but you will be able to sit and unpack stuff without having to constantly stop and care for a little human.

Just my take!


----------



## sammynashley

Morning ladies!!

How is everyone?

I've had some yellow tinged discharge aswell had a few swabs done and they've come back clear. Also had clear discharge too but not much. Tempted to wear a panty liner like countryblonde said. The lovely symptoms of pregnancy no-one tells you about :) 

Afm- I'm 30weeks!! Eeek! Can't believe I only have 9 weeks left! Hoping to find out our section date Soon I'm getting so impatient and need to plan child care. I hate rushing and leaving things till last minute..so hopefully we find out at the next consultant appt.


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Tasha....yeah don't Google anything. Lol
if I have to take penicillin fine....I just care more about the little guy being ok...what's the outcome etc...hopefully I can get in touch with the dr today to find out what's my issue.


----------



## Tasha

So many hitting 30 weeks, congrats girls.

I hope you can get hold of the doctor, Elizabeth. 

I bought our car seat today :)


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Just talked to the nurse. Antibiotics are for a UTI. Course I have no symptoms which makes it annoying. I have my appt Fri so I'll ask why she recommended taking another round when I'm due. Until then. ...cranberry juice and water I guess!

Anyone have any advice on how many "newborn" outfits one needs? I like to shop for deals....but I don't want to buy too many of the wrong sizes.


----------



## Livvy

I am exhausted today. I have worked 4 twelve-hour days out of the last 5 days and today I feel like crap. 

Also, I've been feeling baby move less the past two days, and when it does move it's usually weaker movements. I don't know if this is normal or not... I'm debating calling the doctor and asking him if it doesn't pick up in the next 4 hours.


----------



## babyvaughan

Awh livvy that's rough. I've noticed in this last week if I overwork my body I really notice it and pay for it. Are you able to relax today? That might help get him moving again! I was busy Saturday and his movement was much less but now that things have calmed down he's as wild as always! 

Ms. Elizabeth, I'm wondering the same thing my best friend said 10-15 outfits because they throw up/leak through some ones for hot weather & also some warm stuff since summer nights are cool!


----------



## ptr

yeah i was going to say it didn't seem to be strep b as we don't get swabbed for that until at least 36-37 weeks (they like it to be closer to the due date as much as possible because strep b can come and go therefore you could test negative at 30 weeks but end up being positive at 37 weeks).

can't believe many of us are approaching single digits!!! :yipee: 

as for discharge.. yup, i wear a panty liner all the time now due to that :nope: with my girls i didn't have discharge this bad but this time around it's just worse. maybe more hormonal than usual? :shrug:


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

I feel like we become experimental....poked, swabbed, prodded. Lol. So hard to know sometimes as I swear I'm being tested for stuff 24/7. I'd rather know...than not I guess! I read that about strep b. So many things intertwine. Strep b can cause uti...ugh. Never ending. Lol. Well, test away so little one can be healthy!

10-15 .. I can manage that!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Congrats ladies who've reached/are reaching 30 weeks and are moving into single digits! Before long, we'll all be there! So exciting!

Livvy, I feel the same about my baby as far as movements go. She's moving, but it doesn't seem as strong. The Dr. said they like to see 10 movements/hour, and last night I got worried and counted, and got more than 10 so that was reassuring. Maybe they are starting to run out of room in there? I can't remember when that starts to happen.

Glad you found a car seat, Tasha! We are hoping someone gets us the ones we have on our registries, but if not, they are affordable and we can manage. Still so anxious to get to May 30th so I can have the shower! Ahhh can't wait! 

AFM, 29 weeks tomorrow. These past couple of weeks have gone by quickly! I hope that continues!


----------



## Livvy

I'm feeling kicks now but they seem weak compared to normal. Is that a reason for concern or could baby have just switched position?


----------



## ptr

most likely switched positions. i don't feel too much kicks but i can definitely feel the head moving around and the limbs are "stretching" instead of kicking.


----------



## Babygirl3289

Hi ladies, 

For all of you with the yellow discharge - I have had this my whole pregnancy. I think its hormonal. My OB said if I don't have any symptoms then its fine. I also notices every time I go pee, even if I feel I empty my bladder all the way, when I stand up and pull up my undies and pants, I leak a little. It's so weird!

My little one has been super active :) It's so fun to feel him moving and kicking and getting stronger each week! So far I have gained about 14-15lbs. I haven't gained that much in the last couple weeks. I hope this is ok ? 

This weekend we painted the nursery! I will post a picture when we are all done! It turned out great! Just waiting on some wall décor to show up in the mail and I want to order a lamp and night stand and a gliding rocking chair with an ottoman. 

Cant believe some of you already have hit the 30 week mark! So exciting! I have a few more weeks :) 

This coming Sunday is my baby shower! So excited!!


----------



## Tasha

Baby could of moved position livvy but a change in movements should always be checked out.


----------



## cdex67

I've had a ton of discharge and i swear it constantly changes. Some days it's yellowish, some days completely clear and other days pure white. 

I've also noticed my panties are ALWAYS wet but I've been sweating a lot...down there. Gross I know.


----------



## heaveneats

had braxton hicks last night :( not fun at all i was on all fours to try and get comfortable. I'm slowly starting to remember how bad labor was


----------



## Keyval

https://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/w424/keyval/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-04/IMG_20150427_180918.jpg

Feel huge and look huge... This is how I looked full term on my last ha.


----------



## ptr

keyval i was ready to fall over cuz i thought this was you at 29 weeks with one kid :haha:


----------



## Keyval

ptr said:


> keyval i was ready to fall over cuz i thought this was you at 29 weeks with one kid :haha:

Sorry I think I phrased that wrong haha this is me now ... But I looked similar to this full term with my last daughter haha I'm huge ha


----------



## ptr

Keyval said:


> ptr said:
> 
> 
> keyval i was ready to fall over cuz i thought this was you at 29 weeks with one kid :haha:
> 
> Sorry I think I phrased that wrong haha this is me now ... But I looked similar to this full term with my last daughter haha I'm huge haClick to expand...

wow damn, don't take me wrong but i don't think i got that big till i was at least 38 weeks with both my girls. but then i gain weight everywhere, you don't look like you're carrying weight anywhere else except in the belly so that's probably why you look so big in the belly?


----------



## Keyval

ptr said:


> Keyval said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptr said:
> 
> 
> keyval i was ready to fall over cuz i thought this was you at 29 weeks with one kid :haha:
> 
> Sorry I think I phrased that wrong haha this is me now ... But I looked similar to this full term with my last daughter haha I'm huge haClick to expand...
> 
> wow damn, don't take me wrong but i don't think i got that big till i was at least 38 weeks with both my girls. but then i gain weight everywhere, you don't look like you're carrying weight anywhere else except in the belly so that's probably why you look so big in the belly?Click to expand...

Oh I know haha I can't believe how big I got this time Around. Baby is 3 weeks ahead right now aswell ha.


----------



## ptr

that would explain quite a bit... if you're 3 weeks ahead are they goign to change your due date??


----------



## Keyval

ptr said:


> that would explain quite a bit... if you're 3 weeks ahead are they goign to change your due date??

Nope my dates are deffo right so I guess it's just a big baby ha. IL be sectioned though of they think it's over 8lbs because I had trouble giving birth to my daughter who was 8lbs exactly. But they said if she's stays growing at same rate they said she will prob be able 9lbs something :)


----------



## ptr

hmm... my oldest was 8 lbs 1 oz, my second was 8 lbs 4.4 oz but i did measure correctly on date though. how will they determine if you are going to do a csection or not? since i know that ultrasounds to measure weight can be off as much as ~2 lbs.


----------



## Keyval

ptr said:


> hmm... my oldest was 8 lbs 1 oz, my second was 8 lbs 4.4 oz but i did measure correctly on date though. how will they determine if you are going to do a csection or not? since i know that ultrasounds to measure weight can be off as much as ~2 lbs.

By ultrasound. Yeah I know they can be way off because TBH I was told my first was gonna be over 9lbs and she was 8lbs . I'm hoping for a section Though anyway TBH my last labour was pretty bad and my daughter got very distressed. Was verging on a section. Ended up doing an episiotomy and using forceps and I ended up with a third degree tear. Putting aside the tear I have always just felt very lucky with the outcome as she was very distressed . I'd rather have a section scheduled then ending up with an emergency. Il just have to see though.


----------



## Livvy

Wow Keyval you're all bump! Bet you're pretty uncomfortable already!


----------



## babyvaughan

So excited first doctor appoint/scan my fiance gets to attend since the private scan at 16weeks, at 14 wks for doc appt! He was really bummed wishing he could be to all of them so I changed the time and he requested to leave work early! He gets to come to my appointment & scan tomorrow so excited he's going to be shocked by everything baby does :)


----------



## Lumi

Has anyone has extremely low platelets during pregnancy?
Mine have dropped since my last blood test from 135/ml to 53/ml, have had another blood test done today and will be seeing doctor to discuss results tomorrow.

What am I looking at in the way of complications/treatment if anyone knows?


----------



## Jrepp

Lumi they are watching my platelets right now too. If they drop too low in my case it means a transfusion and extra platelets.


----------



## Lumi

Thanks Jrepp, do you know what your level is currently?


----------



## RaquelDee

Congratulations to everyone who has hit the 30 week mark. I am 3rd tri as of yesterday (and look it). So many people here seem to be having routine tests for everything and I feel a bit left out! Aside from a blood test around week 8, the cell-free DNA test, the GTT coming up this week, and blood pressure monitoring, I haven't really been tested for anything. Is this weird? I haven't had any symptoms of UTIs or anything like that, but at the same time, sounds like others don't either but are still getting tested for stuff. Perhaps things are just done differently here (Australia)?


----------



## LIB

I've not updated for a while! My hospital called me in for a last minute growth scan last week as it needed to be done before the next cardiac scan tomorrow. Fortunately, baby has normal growth! 

I am nervous about the scan tomorrow, I'm hoping that the baby's Aorta looks fine. 

This morning I have a red rash all over my bump and its a little itchy? Has anyone else had this? Or know what it could be?


----------



## k4th

Lumi - I have itp (low platelets) all the time. In fact - mine have gone up in pregnancy to between 50-80. They are usually around 30 with no symptoms.

Do you have symptoms?? Ie bruising or bleeding actively?

I am not currently on any treatment and have a blood test every other week to check my platelet count. The plan is to start steroids if I drop below 30 at the minute as this should raise the count & doesn't have huge implications for baby at this point. If that fails, I would be given ivig intravenously. Steroids need to be taken daily to keep up any positive effect, ivig lasts approx 3 weeks on average. However, the first infusion of ivig is usually slow in case of allergic reaction, my first infusion was over 5 days :dohh:

Jrepp - I have had platelet transfusions and they have lasted little over 18 hours. They are great for emergency use (for example low counts & bleeding in birth) but shouldn't really be used as "treatment". There is a theory that a huge influx of platelet just raises your immune response & you destroy platelets even faster than you were. Might be worth discussing with your dr whether they mean to raise counts with it or just as an emergency treatment :shrug:

Recent research suggests a vaginal birth with counts over 50 should be just fine - below 50 you need a treatment to raise counts before birth. If you want an epidural, counts need to be over 80 for most anesthetists to agree to it. 

If you have any questions feel free to ask - I was diagnosed in 2012 & have lived with it for two and a half years. It's not as scary as it first seems :hugs:


----------



## ptr

RaquelDee said:


> Congratulations to everyone who has hit the 30 week mark. I am 3rd tri as of yesterday (and look it). So many people here seem to be having routine tests for everything and I feel a bit left out! Aside from a blood test around week 8, the cell-free DNA test, the GTT coming up this week, and blood pressure monitoring, I haven't really been tested for anything. Is this weird? I haven't had any symptoms of UTIs or anything like that, but at the same time, sounds like others don't either but are still getting tested for stuff. Perhaps things are just done differently here (Australia)?

not really that weird at all... i haven't had much testing at ALL either... only had two ultrasound (one at 6 1/2 weeks and one at 20 weeks for the anatomy scan) then just routine checkups like fundal heights, heartbeat, pee tests, etc. only tests i've had was the blood tests to check for chromosomal issues like trinomy 21, downs syndrome, etc and the GTT test coming up that's all I've had done. I think generally if you're healthy and have no other underlying issues or symptoms of problems, they usually leave you alone. 



LIB said:


> I've not updated for a while! My hospital called me in for a last minute growth scan last week as it needed to be done before the next cardiac scan tomorrow. Fortunately, baby has normal growth!
> 
> I am nervous about the scan tomorrow, I'm hoping that the baby's Aorta looks fine.
> 
> This morning I have a red rash all over my bump and its a little itchy? Has anyone else had this? Or know what it could be?

itchy bump is normal... skin is stretching. if there's no small bumps from the rash then i would just think mild skin irritating from stretching which is causing the rash. or dry skin. try shea butter or baby oil to rub onto your bump and hopefully it will help.


----------



## countryblonde

Raquel- I also don't have all this stuff.. haven't had any blood or anythjng done since my nt scan. Have my gtt coming up and other than that nothing... haven't even met with my ob yet! I know there are quite a few mammas in here who are high risk so that might be why it seems they are reciev8ng more tests and checks- cause they are.. or they do things differently here too! (I'm in canada)


----------



## Bubbles1088

I get some itchy bumps on my bump too, LIB. Not a lot but they are there. It's normal, don't worry! They have something written about it in my What To Expect book. Just from stretching skin I think.


----------



## Bubbles1088

29 weeks today! Here's the bump! :D
 



Attached Files:







photo (23).jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Raquel....so hard to tell! I feel my Dr likes to use everything at her disposal, or at least give me the option. I'm labeled high risk...so I know I have a few more options available to me.

Between my Dr and my high risk dr, I think they are test happy....lol. But they are the experts so I just follow along...as long as its just peeing in a cup or bloodwork. 

In the end...seems like each dr is different and each insurance is different. Not sure theres a standard, except for things that must be done at a certain week...like the NT scan. 

Fear not! Enjoy not being poked or sitting in a waiting room!


----------



## Babygirl3289

Raquel - I believe it is related to the high risk pregnancies- or if something shows up like for me I am getting another ultrasound as my placenta was low during my 20 week scan. But typically they just monitor B/P, urine, fundal height, baby's heart rate, and check blood several times - more if necessary. 

This baby is soo active! He is pushing on my ribs and it is already uncomfortable! Anyone else's baby pretty active?


----------



## Jrepp

Lumi said:


> Thanks Jrepp, do you know what your level is currently?

I have no idea lol. I think currently somewhere in the 280 range, but they never called me to tell me. I just know that they will take more blood prior to birth and make sure levels are ok and have both blood and platelets on ha and if I bleed too much



RaquelDee said:


> Congratulations to everyone who has hit the 30 week mark. I am 3rd tri as of yesterday (and look it). So many people here seem to be having routine tests for everything and I feel a bit left out! Aside from a blood test around week 8, the cell-free DNA test, the GTT coming up this week, and blood pressure monitoring, I haven't really been tested for anything. Is this weird? I haven't had any symptoms of UTIs or anything like that, but at the same time, sounds like others don't either but are still getting tested for stuff. Perhaps things are just done differently here (Australia)?

I don't get tested for much either. Up until 21 weeks they checked my weight, bp and baby's heart rate and that was it. Now they do that stuff and use a tape measure to measure fundal height. The only other test I had was the gd test 2 weeks ago. I am high risk so I would have expected more but seem to have less than a lot of others. I guess it all depends on how your pregnancy is progressing and the doc



k4th said:


> Lumi - I have itp (low platelets) all the time. In fact - mine have gone up in pregnancy to between 50-80. They are usually around 30 with no symptoms.
> 
> Do you have symptoms?? Ie bruising or bleeding actively?
> 
> I am not currently on any treatment and have a blood test every other week to check my platelet count. The plan is to start steroids if I drop below 30 at the minute as this should raise the count & doesn't have huge implications for baby at this point. If that fails, I would be given ivig intravenously. Steroids need to be taken daily to keep up any positive effect, ivig lasts approx 3 weeks on average. However, the first infusion of ivig is usually slow in case of allergic reaction, my first infusion was over 5 days :dohh:
> 
> Jrepp - I have had platelet transfusions and they have lasted little over 18 hours. They are great for emergency use (for example low counts & bleeding in birth) but shouldn't really be used as "treatment". There is a theory that a huge influx of platelet just raises your immune response & you destroy platelets even faster than you were. Might be worth discussing with your dr whether they mean to raise counts with it or just as an emergency treatment :shrug:
> 
> Recent research suggests a vaginal birth with counts over 50 should be just fine - below 50 you need a treatment to raise counts before birth. If you want an epidural, counts need to be over 80 for most anesthetists to agree to it.
> 
> If you have any questions feel free to ask - I was diagnosed in 2012 & have lived with it for two and a half years. It's not as scary as it first seems :hugs:

All I know for me is only in an emergency situation will I get treated. I don't have a different protocol as I don't have a problem with the quantity of platelets but with how they work.



LIB said:


> I've not updated for a while! My hospital called me in for a last minute growth scan last week as it needed to be done before the next cardiac scan tomorrow. Fortunately, baby has normal growth!
> 
> I am nervous about the scan tomorrow, I'm hoping that the baby's Aorta looks fine.
> 
> This morning I have a red rash all over my bump and its a little itchy? Has anyone else had this? Or know what it could be?

I have had red itchy bumps for awhile, no clue what they are but docs didn't seem concerned.


----------



## sammynashley

Lovely bump bubbles! 

Babygirl- my little man is very active especially when I want to sleep! My belly moves all over the place. I'm so going to miss this when the next 9weeks are up :( 


Afm- I'm having the joys of leaking again so embarrassed incase I have a "splurge" and wake up with a wet top. Also had so many tightenings today I feel so uncomfy with them. :(


----------



## Lumi

k4th said:


> Lumi - I have itp (low platelets) all the time. In fact - mine have gone up in pregnancy to between 50-80. They are usually around 30 with no symptoms.
> 
> Do you have symptoms?? Ie bruising or bleeding actively?
> 
> I am not currently on any treatment and have a blood test every other week to check my platelet count. The plan is to start steroids if I drop below 30 at the minute as this should raise the count & doesn't have huge implications for baby at this point. If that fails, I would be given ivig intravenously. Steroids need to be taken daily to keep up any positive effect, ivig lasts approx 3 weeks on average. However, the first infusion of ivig is usually slow in case of allergic reaction, my first infusion was over 5 days :dohh:
> 
> Jrepp - I have had platelet transfusions and they have lasted little over 18 hours. They are great for emergency use (for example low counts & bleeding in birth) but shouldn't really be used as "treatment". There is a theory that a huge influx of platelet just raises your immune response & you destroy platelets even faster than you were. Might be worth discussing with your dr whether they mean to raise counts with it or just as an emergency treatment :shrug:
> 
> Recent research suggests a vaginal birth with counts over 50 should be just fine - below 50 you need a treatment to raise counts before birth. If you want an epidural, counts need to be over 80 for most anesthetists to agree to it.
> 
> If you have any questions feel free to ask - I was diagnosed in 2012 & have lived with it for two and a half years. It's not as scary as it first seems :hugs:

Thank you! This was very reassuring to read, I have another doctors appointment this morning so if I still have any queries I will be sure to ask. I am not bleeding they picked it up when they did my blood work for GD, I get the impression the doctor is more concerned with my they have dropped so rapidly? :shrug:


----------



## k4th

Jrepp - :thumbup: that makes sense! Sorry if you had already posted about the quality vs quantity thing - I missed that. I have the opposite - low platelets but they generally work really well. 

Lumi - hope your appointment goes well. It's good that you don't have any symptoms of bleeding/bruising - the platelets you do have are still doing a good job then :)

Afm - I don't have a rash on my bump but it is getting itchy. I remember this from having dd - moisturising was all that helped. I'm sure it didn't happen until week 34+ though. Must be bigger this time around!!


----------



## Medzi

Hope all goes well with your scan LIB!

I haven't been on here in a few days and am so behind. Hopefully will have a chance to catch up soon! <3


----------



## babyvaughan

Had the best scan/appt my fiance had us all laughing so much the tech, nurse, and doctor were non stop smiling :) during the scan she switched it to 3D which was so cool I got pictures I will share :) little guy is 3lb 4oz! 65 percentile :)


----------



## Rach87

Just caught up on about 5 days worth of pages. Sorry I already forgot almost everything I read. :dohh: 

Had my growth scan and placenta check last week. Super great news placenta is off my cervix and is now about 2.5 cm away! Delilahs head was jammed so far into my pelvis so I only got 1 blurry face shot and wasnt able to get 3d because of it :(. But Shes steady at 32nd percentile and weighs 2 lbs 11 oz!! (As of last week) The tech had to do trans vag to see the placenta since babys head was in the way, and when she did it was a perfect shot of the brain, and the tech said "wow what a pretty brain, I just have to look at it for a second, and even turned on the colorflow and said again, beautiful brain!" It was such a great thing for mommy and daddy to hear. :kiss:

My mom had a garage sale this weekend so had a super full busy weekend of set up and selling. But on the up side it kept me distracted so I didnt get super anxious over my 3 hr gtt appt monday. So greatful my hubby could come sit thru it with me. Got the call today from my ob that I passed!! So thankful to get good news this past week.

Babygirl my little lady is super active from 10am to midnight. I would so love if she kept this schedule after birth. Haha hey a girl can wish right? 

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Rach87

Oh and made these monograms for me and my soon to be new neice (my sisters 36 weeks preggers) for our nurserys!
 



Attached Files:







20150422_193552.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## babyvaughan

Our little 3lb 4oz baby boy :) so cool to see in 3-D so in love!!


----------



## Rach87

Oh my goodness babyvaughn that 3d is amazing!!!!! Hes so precious!


----------



## Livvy

Babyv he is adorbs <3 So glad your scan went so well too! 

Rach I'm glad your scan showed everything is well! Those monograms are gorgeous, can you make me one? ;) 

The nurse finally called me back today (geez) and asked if I'd feel better if I came in tomorrow, which I said I probably would. She said they may do an ultrasound to check fluid levels, depending on what the nurse practitioner thinks of baby's reduced movement. I'm honestly not sure if I'm going insane or what, because sometimes I can deffo feel baby moving but it's not as often as before and it's much less vigorous. I don't want to get upset over nothing... I guess it's better to be overly cautious than sorry though!


----------



## babyvaughan

Thanks! His right kidney is still dialiated but its no longer classified as having the syndrome but border line. Takes a 7 to have it and his is 6.4! Recheck in 4 weeks, his other kidney is normal :) She said it 80% of the time resolves just before or at birth. So I'm glad its not worse and hopefully by my next one even better! 

Dano- my high risk scan/consult is May 26th :)


----------



## mumatmadhouse

Hi ladies, have you room for a not so little one? I am due on the 26th July with a boy. This pregnancy has totally flown by but it would be lovely to share the rest of the journey. This is our 6th and last baby, so feeling a little bitter sweet about the last tri. Xx


----------



## babyvaughan

mumatmadhouse said:


> Hi ladies, have you room for a not so little one? I am due on the 26th July with a boy. This pregnancy has totally flown by but it would be lovely to share the rest of the journey. This is our 6th and last baby, so feeling a little bitter sweet about the last tri. Xx

Welcome! :D


----------



## Khatif

I had yesterday my 27 week checkup, which was very standard. They checked my blood pressure and my weight, listen to the HB and see her position ( she is head down right now) and found everything in order. 

In the evening we had our 3D scan. Our little lady did not agree with us and hardly let us see her face. She was cuddling with the wall and hiding behind her little cute hand. However we got some good shot and the midwife was able to measure her to see that everything is right on target. Her weight is around 1100 gram (2,42 lbs). We got one nice shot of her with an open eye.
 



Attached Files:







MW DE VETTE_0008.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Lumi

My levels have dropped even further and now have 37/ml platelets, I am being referred to a Hematologist specialist as they cannot work out the cause as yet.


----------



## k4th

:hi: hi mumatmadhouse :)

Khatif - glad baby is hitting all the right targets. So nice to have a good scan :thumbup:

Lumi - :hugs: If you google "ITP and pregnancy" you'll find a lot of references to women whose platelets drop in pregnancy. Very often, it seems that pregnancy related ITP find it goes away after baby is born. Don't worry too much about the cause - many people never find one - I never did it just came on overnight when dd was about 15 months. When I went to hospital my platelet count was 1 :shock: they probably want to test to rule out other causes, but ITP stands for "idiopathic thrombocytopenia" the idiopathic bit meaning that it's there with no specific cause (thrombocytopenia is just a complicated way of saying low platelets). What you do need to do is figure out how they're going to treat you & keep you safe for birth :hugs: Pm me if you need to :)


----------



## Livvy

Khatif your baby is beautiful! 

It was sad not to be able to get on here this morning when the site was down! I was at my doctor's appointment alone and feeling very anxious. They did a NST and I wasn't having contractions and baby's heartbeat was baseline 140, they monitored me for 20 minutes and said everything looked good. The nurse practitioner was super nice and told me to call in or come in any time of day or night if I have any concerns or if I feel like baby's not moving like he should. 

-sigh- So nice to hear that!


----------



## Babygirl3289

Such amazing 3d scans! It's so incredible to see their noses and lips :) beautiful babies !

The site on my desktop is still down but not on my phone . Weird ? 

3 weeks until my next scan ! Hoping to get a 3D picture this time since last time his hand/arm were covering his face the whole entire time ! Hope all are doing well . Great news on the scans :)


----------



## Livvy

That's funny babygirl, for me the site is down on my phone but not my desktop!


----------



## babyvaughan

Same for me its down on my desktop lol


----------



## Tasha

Hi girls! Hope you're all okay?


----------



## LIB

Well, i had my scan yesterday and didn't get the best of news.

Last time they thought it was possible coactartion of the Aorta, but yesterday the Aorta was found to be normal. Instead they have discovered what looks like a bulge in the wall of the right ventricle that wasn't there before aswell as a slight leak in the valve on that side. The Dr said it was very unusual and they don't realy know what is causing it atm as the rest of the heart is completely normal.

I go back to Leicester on the 27th May for another cardiac scan and I have to go for weekly scans at my local hospital in the meantime, to check that there is no fluid build up starting.

So at the minute, I could either be delivering early by c-section or baby will continue to be fine and be delivered normally! :(


----------



## sammynashley

Lovely 3D scan pics ladies!

Welcome mumatmadhouse :)

Lib- :hugs: that sounds a bit scary, glad to hear they are looking after you & baby with the weekly scans, is it something that could resolve by itself? 


Afm- I feel knackered, I'm not sleeping well the pain with my hips is horrendous! Safe to say I waddle like a penguin :haha: I'm going out with a friend from work today for lunch, feels like it's the first outing I've had since being on leave so looking forward to it. 

I've already asked this in the c- section bit but does anyone know if a low lying placenta can cause issues for a csection? When I had my last scan 3weeks ago they told me mine was low lying right next to the birth canal and wondered if it hadn't moved up by my next scan in 3weeks if it could cause complications, I haven't had a chance to talk to my midwife of consultant yet.


----------



## LIB

sammynashley said:


> Lib- :hugs: that sounds a bit scary, glad to hear they are looking after you & baby with the weekly scans, is it something that could resolve by itself?

It is a bit scary tbh. The dr said it could be something that doesnt cause any issues or it could be something serious. As it's so unusual and they have no idea what has/is causing it as baby is otherwise healthy, we have no idea what will happen.

I am going to take it week by week, as baby is currently fine, fingers crossed he is still fine next week!

To top it off, my DD has come down with chicken pox! So I can't go out unless my OH is home :(


----------



## sammynashley

Oh Hun, hopefully it won't affect baby. Your poor DD too chicken pox isn't nice, I'm dreading when my two will catch it neither of them have had it yet, they caught slapped cheek about 3 weeks ago that was awful! Hopefully ur DD recovers pretty quickly from it.


----------



## countryblonde

Lib- very sorry to hear that. I hope they can figure out what is causing it.. and maybe it's just something that bubs will have but never have a problem from it. Glad they are monitoring you and I hope you get some answers or peace of mind about it all. 

I'm going for my gtt today.. Blah. . I'm not worried about it, just not really looking forward to sitting there for an hour and keeping my son entertained at the same time.

Sammy- I'm starting to get a bit of the pregnancy waddle too... pelvic pain for me though. . Makes me feel so much more prego than I am lol.

Welcome mumatmadhouse! We have the same due date : )


----------



## cdex67

Ugh my husband was actually laughing at my waddle last night. If I sit or lay down for awhile it's nearly impossible to walk when I get back up because of the pelvic pain. after a couple steps it seems to ease up and get better but man I dread getting up. I think a big part of it is that I'm pretty sure baby is still transverse which is making things much wider than they would be if he were head down. I think he turns sometimes but goes right back. 

Lib- I hope everything turns out ok and will be thinking of you.


----------



## RaquelDee

Hi mumatmadhouse, you're due the day before me. 

Thanks to everyone for the info on tests/lack of tests -it's good to know that it's pretty normal not to have too many. I really like my obstetrician and her practice, and they all seem very thorough, but it was making me wonder a bit. There's obviously a lot of variation from place to place. 

Countryblonde, I had my GTT this morning. The test itself was really boring (I did the 2hr one, which seems to be standard here) but I didn't find it too bad aside from the really uncomfortable chairs in the waiting room (they were fine at first, but after an hour and 45 minutes, it was another story!). Results will be in on Monday, so I'm going to enjoy lots of carbs this weekend just in case it's a last hurrah! I haven't had any GD symptoms, so I'm hoping all will be OK. 

Also, my doctor told me to start taking Zantac for my heartburn which has been chronic - I had one pill at lunchtime and the difference is amazing! I looked into this weeks ago, but my pharmacist put me off. Dr's advice is overriding that now. 

Lib, sorry to hear your news, hope it isn't causing you too much stress at the moment (especially with chicken pox to deal with, too). 

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## babyvaughan

Lib, I'm glad they are monitoring so closely I hope its something that can resolve before birth. Just keep taking it week by week its what's best for you and baby! Were all here for you!


----------



## babyvaughan

Yesterday I got asked how far along I am then told I'm tiny and they would have guessed 4-5 months. It never offends me because I know soon it will be the question of it if I'm about to pop lol. But its amazing the difference in everyones experiences with pregnancy. I know I'm on the smaller end, BTW my weight gain has been way better I was gaining like 3lbs a week but it went down to 2lb in 3 weeks :) I think maybe because baby is getting bigger so less hungry feeling. I'm 29 weeks today shower is in two days I'm so excited! I will take a bump pic at shower to share! :)


----------



## Bubbles1088

Welcome, mumatmadhouse!

LIB, that sounds so scary. I hope nothing complicated happens and everything goes how it's supposed to. And I hope they can figure out exactly what the problem is with your little one. :hugs:

AFM, yesterday I thought I may have a blood clot in my right leg due to uneven swelling (right foot was more swollen than the left) and pain in my right ankle and knee. They did ultrasounds of my legs to check for clots, and luckily there were none. It scared me though. I didn't want to have to be admitted. :/


----------



## Rach87

Lib sorry to hear, hope things turn out well.

Dano my next ob appt is may 20th. 

Sorry you ladies are having pain. Does stretching or heat compress help? (Sorry if thats an ignorant question)

Had a check up yesterday. Everything went well. Officially taken off restriction. Yay! Now I can play with my neice/nephew and friends babies! (Was told not to lift above 10 lbs.)

Babyvaughan everyone tells me im small too. Even my OB! lol she measured me and was like, huh you look on the smaller side but your fundal height is right on. Do you know what percentile baby is? My little peanuts 32nd, dr said since shes stayed around 30% the last 10 weeks she'll probably be around that when shes born. (Which im greatful for, ill take a 7 lber over 9lber during labor and delivery. Ha)


----------



## babyvaughan

Rach- he is 65th percentile my mom carried like I am though. I thought I'd be a lot bigger at this point but I'm fine with it because I know soon I will be big lol.


----------



## Jrepp

LIB said:


> Well, i had my scan yesterday and didn't get the best of news.
> 
> Last time they thought it was possible coactartion of the Aorta, but yesterday the Aorta was found to be normal. Instead they have discovered what looks like a bulge in the wall of the right ventricle that wasn't there before aswell as a slight leak in the valve on that side. The Dr said it was very unusual and they don't realy know what is causing it atm as the rest of the heart is completely normal.
> 
> I go back to Leicester on the 27th May for another cardiac scan and I have to go for weekly scans at my local hospital in the meantime, to check that there is no fluid build up starting.
> 
> So at the minute, I could either be delivering early by c-section or baby will continue to be fine and be delivered normally! :(

I'm sorry you didn't get the best of news. Hope that baby stays healthy and makes it to term.



countryblonde said:


> Lib- very sorry to hear that. I hope they can figure out what is causing it.. and maybe it's just something that bubs will have but never have a problem from it. Glad they are monitoring you and I hope you get some answers or peace of mind about it all.
> 
> I'm going for my gtt today.. Blah. . I'm not worried about it, just not really looking forward to sitting there for an hour and keeping my son entertained at the same time.
> 
> Sammy- I'm starting to get a bit of the pregnancy waddle too... pelvic pain for me though. . Makes me feel so much more prego than I am lol.
> 
> Welcome mumatmadhouse! We have the same due date : )

Good luck at your test today!



RaquelDee said:


> Hi mumatmadhouse, you're due the day before me.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the info on tests/lack of tests -it's good to know that it's pretty normal not to have too many. I really like my obstetrician and her practice, and they all seem very thorough, but it was making me wonder a bit. There's obviously a lot of variation from place to place.
> 
> Countryblonde, I had my GTT this morning. The test itself was really boring (I did the 2hr one, which seems to be standard here) but I didn't find it too bad aside from the really uncomfortable chairs in the waiting room (they were fine at first, but after an hour and 45 minutes, it was another story!). Results will be in on Monday, so I'm going to enjoy lots of carbs this weekend just in case it's a last hurrah! I haven't had any GD symptoms, so I'm hoping all will be OK.
> 
> Also, my doctor told me to start taking Zantac for my heartburn which has been chronic - I had one pill at lunchtime and the difference is amazing! I looked into this weeks ago, but my pharmacist put me off. Dr's advice is overriding that now.
> 
> Lib, sorry to hear your news, hope it isn't causing you too much stress at the moment (especially with chicken pox to deal with, too).
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well.

I'm on ranididine which is perscription strength Zantac. It doesn't do much for me but I'm glad you are getting relief from it!



Bubbles1088 said:


> Welcome, mumatmadhouse!
> 
> LIB, that sounds so scary. I hope nothing complicated happens and everything goes how it's supposed to. And I hope they can figure out exactly what the problem is with your little one. :hugs:
> 
> AFM, yesterday I thought I may have a blood clot in my right leg due to uneven swelling (right foot was more swollen than the left) and pain in my right ankle and knee. They did ultrasounds of my legs to check for clots, and luckily there were none. It scared me though. I didn't want to have to be admitted. :/

How scary! I'm glad everything turned out alright. My left leg swells way more than my right which is odd because I had a really bad injury to my right leg.



Rach87 said:


> Lib sorry to hear, hope things turn out well.
> 
> Dano my next ob appt is may 20th.
> 
> Sorry you ladies are having pain. Does stretching or heat compress help? (Sorry if thats an ignorant question)
> 
> Had a check up yesterday. Everything went well. Officially taken off restriction. Yay! Now I can play with my neice/nephew and friends babies! (Was told not to lift above 10 lbs.)
> 
> Babyvaughan everyone tells me im small too. Even my OB! lol she measured me and was like, huh you look on the smaller side but your fundal height is right on. Do you know what percentile baby is? My little peanuts 32nd, dr said since shes stayed around 30% the last 10 weeks she'll probably be around that when shes born. (Which im greatful for, ill take a 7 lber over 9lber during labor and delivery. Ha)

Glad to hear you are off of restrictions. I bet you are super excited to be able to do stuff again! That's interesting about percentiles! My little man measured in the 50th percentile for everything but weight which was 30th centile. Maybe I'll have a normal sized but light baby.

AFM: started to panic about money last night knowing I'm not going back to work in the fall if I can help it. I'm considering selling the stuff I've been making for Luke (well similar things anyways) on etsy or a private website to make a bit of extra income, but I don't know if anyone would be interested in buying anything.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Jrepp, that is odd about our legs! I wonder what causes the uneven swelling? Strange. Also, I've been panicking about money too. Big time. We are making it ok right now, but our vacation really set us back. I think you oughta try opening up an Etsy store! I have friends who do it and one of them does pretty well. She does a lot of homemade baby stuff as well. Doesn't hurt to try. There's definitely a market for it, and the extra income will help you to feel better.


----------



## Tasha

Welcome mum.

Lib that sounds scary but so glad they're watching you and baby closely.

Bubbles, yikes. I head a dvt (mine was postpartum and in my arm) they are scary. Glad you got checked out.

Sammy it is anterior? 

I can't believe tomorrow is May and so I and some of you will be saying next month I'm having a baby :shock:


----------



## Rach87

Ahh Tasha that's crazy, terrifying and super exciting all in one! We're getting so close to being able to hold our little ones!


----------



## Babygirl3289

sammynashley said:


> Lovely 3D scan pics ladies!
> 
> Welcome mumatmadhouse :)
> 
> Lib- :hugs: that sounds a bit scary, glad to hear they are looking after you & baby with the weekly scans, is it something that could resolve by itself?
> 
> 
> Afm- I feel knackered, I'm not sleeping well the pain with my hips is horrendous! Safe to say I waddle like a penguin :haha: I'm going out with a friend from work today for lunch, feels like it's the first outing I've had since being on leave so looking forward to it.
> 
> I've already asked this in the c- section bit but does anyone know if a low lying placenta can cause issues for a csection? When I had my last scan 3weeks ago they told me mine was low lying right next to the birth canal and wondered if it hadn't moved up by my next scan in 3weeks if it could cause complications, I haven't had a chance to talk to my midwife of consultant yet.


I don't think it would cause complications - I just know that if it remains low then they will NEED to do a C-section and that you cant have a vaginal birth.


----------



## Babygirl3289

Tasha- How exciting! So when are you delivering? Are you having a C-section?

My baby shower is in 3 days (Sunday) and the weather is supposed to be nice (70 degrees!) My sister is throwing it for me at my house - we have a large backyard and we have been working on it a lot to have it look presentable for the baby shower as people can come outside on the back patio and enjoy :) We have a new patio set and set it up last night! So excited :) 

I am having hip pain and pelvic pain too :( stretching helps and baths help a bit but then is back to it. Tylenol does nothing really.


----------



## Jrepp

Trying to post this now as BnB wouldn't let me a few days ago:



I'm starting the market research to see the baby stuff making possibilities and price points. :)


----------



## sammynashley

Tasha- yes it's low anterior that's what's made me think it could be a little issue, I know it was in the way of stopping baby moving downwards, he's always transverse at every appt his head by my right hip his bum by my left and his legs over his head looks really uncomfy! Never seems to change position.

Bubbles- I had a swollen crampy leg earlier on in pregnancy they suspected a blood clot so had scans, they put the pain down and swelling down to extra blood flow.

Jrepp- lovely bump! 

Babygirl- I'm having my 3rd section with this one so section itself isn't a issue (although I'm crapping it!!) I just wondered if it could be riskier.


Afm- it's not even 9pm and I'm laying in bed :) might aswell try and catch up on sleep while I can. Baby's wiggling so much tonight I love feeling it!


----------



## Tasha

Haha Rach, that is exactly all the emotions isn't it?

Baby girl that's so exciting. I hope you have a fabulous day. I'm going to be 37 weeks around the 21st and I'm not allowed to go beyond that so sometime that week I'd imagine :)

Fab bump jrepp x


----------



## Tasha

Sammy, I thought it was. I'd ask the doctors if it will be an issue as obviously it'll depend where on the front it is, like low by your cervix wouldn't be a problem, low by your bikini line probably more of an issue.


----------



## Babygirl3289

Tasha said:


> Haha Rach, that is exactly all the emotions isn't it?
> 
> Baby girl that's so exciting. I hope you have a fabulous day. I'm going to be 37 weeks around the 21st and I'm not allowed to go beyond that so sometime that week I'd imagine :)
> 
> Fab bump jrepp x


Thank you! I cannot wait :) 

You probably already mentioned this , (pregnancy brain sorry!) 
But how come you are not allowed to go beyond 37 weeks again?


----------



## Jrepp

Are any of you writing/already wrote a birth plan? My husband and I started one a few days ago and I just finished part of it. He did all of the icons and I added the disclaimer at the bottom.
 



Attached Files:







img002.jpg
File size: 54 KB
Views: 29


----------



## Tasha

I bet you are. I sort of wish that baby showers were popular here, they are getting more so now but weren't heard of in the UK eleven years ago when I had my eldest. I just think it's a fab way to celebrate this new life <3

Because it's just too risky with my history. I've had two stillbirths, sixteen miscarriages, premature rupture of membranes, Pre-eclampsia in the five pregnancies that made it past first tri. I've clotting disorders, had a dvt. I'm on high risk drugs (very high dose clexane and anti malaria tablets, loads more drugs too but they're the most risky), so I think at that point they just think the risks are too high compared to getting them out.


----------



## Babygirl3289

Tasha said:


> I bet you are. I sort of wish that baby showers were popular here, they are getting more so now but weren't heard of in the UK eleven years ago when I had my eldest. I just think it's a fab way to celebrate this new life <3
> 
> Because it's just too risky with my history. I've had two stillbirths, sixteen miscarriages, premature rupture of membranes, Pre-eclampsia in the five pregnancies that made it past first tri. I've clotting disorders, had a dvt. I'm on high risk drugs (very high dose clexane and anti malaria tablets, loads more drugs too but they're the most risky), so I think at that point they just think the risks are too high compared to getting them out.


I see, I figured it had to do with the high risk. Well I am glad things are going well with your pregnancy! I can't believe you have gone through this all. You are an inspiration. :)

Yes, I absolutely love baby showers! I had 1 with my daughter but that was over 7 years ago so I got rid of most of her things, plus they were girl things and I had no place to store them.


----------



## countryblonde

Jrepp- looks like a great detailed plan, I just want to say be prepared for things to change and not go to plan. I was very against an episiotomy, but when it came down to my son's heart rate significantly dropping, it was either episiotomy and vacuum or a c-section.. I think it's awesome to have thought of everything and you really did.. I just had a pretty set planned and almost everything changed lol


----------



## hollyw79

no birth plan here.. as with my last 3.. just winging it :rofl:


----------



## Livvy

No birth plan here either. Though I'm planning to deliver in the natural birthing section of my hospital, so that sort of comes with its own birth plan.


----------



## Harley Quinn

hollyw79 said:


> no birth plan here.. as with my last 3.. just winging it :rofl:

Same, Holly! I had a birth plan all printed out with my first one and never even got it out of the hospital bag! And the second labour was so short there wasn't even time for anyone to read it even if we had made one.

I'm pretty "go with the flow" anyway and I know the doctors in my maternity group would never do anything crazy without running it by me first. :)


----------



## Jrepp

countryblonde said:


> Jrepp- looks like a great detailed plan, I just want to say be prepared for things to change and not go to plan. I was very against an episiotomy, but when it came down to my son's heart rate significantly dropping, it was either episiotomy and vacuum or a c-section.. I think it's awesome to have thought of everything and you really did.. I just had a pretty set planned and almost everything changed lol

I don't know if you can see it from the tiny picture that was uploaded, but there is a statement at the bottom saying "we would like to thank you in advance for all of your support and encouragement during the birth of our child. We understand that birth is unpredictable, and that emergencies can arise. These are our preferences for a normal vaginal birth. If complications arise, we ask that you please discuss all procedures with us, and attempt the least invasive treatment possible first. Please see the detailed birth preferences for further information."

In other words, I know that stuff happens in birth and things can change at any given moment. I am willing to be flexible as long as the doctors tell me what my options are if something happens. 

Now I just need to write the plan detailing our preferences and whatnot.


----------



## babyvaughan

Since I'm having a C-section I'm not really doing a birthing plan but I might make something about how I want to breastfeed and do not want formula given unless we've agreed I'm unable to breastfeed or not able to feed due to complications. Also like my preferences with visitors, being the most hands on we can be, etc. 

I'm SOO tired today I think I better get back to water aerobics for some reason it gives me energy even though its exercising! Today at Costco (for those not US its a big wholesale type store where you buy a membership and saving money buying in bulk) They have section with Carters baby clothes for really good prices. I got two pairs of Pjs sailboat themed for $10 super cute too! :) I'll post a picture!


----------



## Tasha

I'm not doing a birth plan really other than to say I want delayed cord clamping. My last labour was less than 15 minutes (before that one hour, before that 45 minutes, 90 minutes and 27 hours) so only the first was long enough for a plan really.

:hugs: babyvaughan. I've always found exercise helps my energy. We have Costco in the UK, I might have a look what they have.

I'm having a baby next month :dance:


----------



## Khatif

I am not going to make any birth plan. I think when the baby comes and her/his needs are the most important. A healthy baby is the first not what mama thinks is good. Things can change by different reasons. I think being flexible is very important if someone wants to have a good experience.
I know some woman who experienced birth badly because of their expectation.

Sammy, I think it can be an issue if it is very down. I would ask the doctor next time you go there. It is something very important to know.

I am very happy since my placenta moved away from the cervix. Now it's up in the front so I will not need a c-section.

Hip and lower back pain is also present here. I have a difficult time to move to stand up and walk already, and there is still three month to go.

Tasha, that is crazy! You will have your baby in less than 2 months!


----------



## BeautifulRose

My back has been killing me lately but it's like the middle of my back on the right side, and it's worse when I'm laying down. Hopefully this baby comes in June


----------



## Tasha

:hugs: khatif and Rose. Back pain must be hard.

I just realised that Tonya is having her babies THIS month. Wahoooo Tonya. Excited for you sweetie. I know it will be quite the journey even after they're born but we are all here every step of the way :hugs:


----------



## sammynashley

Morning ladies can't believe it's May already! Babies will start arriving before we know it:) 

I'm not doing a birth plan as I don't think there's much you can plan in a csection, they won't allow skin to skin until in recovery which is abt 20mins after baby's born but hubby will have baby next to me. 

Might sound a little silly but does anyone know if they can give you anything to calm you down before a section? I'm petrified of the spinal and I go a bit over the top hysterical and didn't want that happening this time round I want it as calm as possible.


----------



## Tasha

Are you going to have a pre-op Sammy? You should do and you can ask if things like kalms are okay!


----------



## sammynashley

I assume I am :) I haven't even been given been my section date will hopefully get that on my next appt with the consultant & growth scan on the 26th. I don't wanna be totally out of it, just want to be relaxed enough that I'm not a hysterical mess!


----------



## babyvaughan

Yes there is Sammy its a medication that makes you kinda not care but your still awake they would give it to me before my surgeries as a teen to relax me even though I was fine lol. My mom just got it before her gallbladder was removed because she started getting nervous, and my SIL got it at her C-section because her axienty went through the roof! I've gone through a lot surgically so the operation doesn't scare me but them getting the epidural right does because once before they got it wrong and it was a disaster so I since have refused it. If I'm feeling okay I think I'm going to tough it out but I'm going make sure getting it's an option. Just ask your OB they will let you know if you can get it or not!


----------



## babyvaughan

69 days until my C-section :D can't wait for 10 more days so its less than 2 months. My showers tomorrow I'm so excited :) my sister shipped a gift for the shower because she's out of state I can't wait to open it because its special being from her!


----------



## ptr

sammynashley said:


> Afm- I feel knackered, I'm not sleeping well the pain with my hips is horrendous! Safe to say I waddle like a penguin :haha: I'm going out with a friend from work today for lunch, feels like it's the first outing I've had since being on leave so looking forward to it.
> 
> I've already asked this in the c- section bit but does anyone know if a low lying placenta can cause issues for a csection? When I had my last scan 3weeks ago they told me mine was low lying right next to the birth canal and wondered if it hadn't moved up by my next scan in 3weeks if it could cause complications, I haven't had a chance to talk to my midwife of consultant yet.

sounds like symphysis pubis dysfunction... (SPD)... i had that with all 3 pregnancies. last week the SPD started so i guess it was just in due time. look up SPD, you can thank the pregnancy hormones for that :haha: 



Tasha said:


> I'm not doing a birth plan really other than to say I want delayed cord clamping. My last labour was less than 15 minutes (before that one hour, before that 45 minutes, 90 minutes and 27 hours) so only the first was long enough for a plan really.
> 
> :hugs: babyvaughan. I've always found exercise helps my energy. We have Costco in the UK, I might have a look what they have.
> 
> I'm having a baby next month :dance:

woohoo for a baby next month :dance: 

----

had my one hour glucose test yesterday. i did get the result of my hemoglobin level and it's 11 when standard range is 12-16 ... ive been bad with taking prenatals (due to morning sickness adn nausea)... :blush: so i will start that now. as for the gtt, no result yet...I passed in my last 2 pregnancies and don't see why i wouldn't pass this time around. if they don't call it means i passed, usually. but if i do pass, im sure i will get the results either online or via mail confirming that i passed. my fundal height is measuring on time - 28 weeks. baby's heartbeat was 158. all is normal. i start my biweekly appointments now. :thumbup:


----------



## Bubbles1088

The only requests I have for the birth are epidural/pain meds, no episiotomy unless absolutely medically necessary, and immediate skin to skin with breastfeeding ASAP.

Tasha yay!!! What an exciting thing to be able to say! :dance:


----------



## Babygirl3289

YAY I am 27 weeks! Wahoo! 

I have diagnosed myself and I believe I do have vulvar varicose veins :( I am going to ask my doctor to check on Tuesday at my appointment but I am pretty sure that's what it is. I am so embarrassed I have horrible varicose veins on the back of my legs and I am going to Hawaii in a few weeks. I hate it! :( It's hard to wear shorts when your legs are hideous :( 

Also another weird symptom - Has anyone had like a knuckle on their finger swell and hurt a little? Mine does it off and on. It's strange.


----------



## babyvaughan

Do any of your babies vibrate your stomach, its not kicks it literally like my belly's vibrating its new thing I googled it and seems common but know one has a clue what it is that's happening!


----------



## Babygirl3289

babyvaughan said:


> Do any of your babies vibrate your stomach, its not kicks it literally like my belly's vibrating its new thing I googled it and seems common but know one has a clue what it is that's happening!

OMG! Yes my baby has been doing that too! Like shaking really fast?


----------



## Babygirl3289

22 week bump on Left vs 27 week bump (taken today) on Right :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1585.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## babyvaughan

Yeah baby girl, several of them said its like babies having s siezure which is a freaky way of describing it. Well I'm glad I'm not the only one makes me feel better! Someone else said it's there stuck and shaking free I was like uhhh wish I wouldn't have read that!


----------



## Babygirl3289

babyvaughan said:


> Yeah baby girl, several of them said its like babies having s siezure which is a freaky way of describing it. Well I'm glad I'm not the only one makes me feel better! Someone else said it's there stuck and shaking free I was like uhhh wish I wouldn't have read that!

Gosh I hope not!!! :nope:

I will ask my OB what it may be? Cuz it has happened multiple times to me and I heard someone else on here mention something about feeling their baby shaking


----------



## Khatif

babyvaughan said:


> Do any of your babies vibrate your stomach, its not kicks it literally like my belly's vibrating its new thing I googled it and seems common but know one has a clue what it is that's happening!

Yes, my baby does that too.


----------



## sammynashley

Babyvaughan- I get that vibrating feeling too it's like baby has the shivers! Closest thing I have to describe it. Not sure what it is had it with DS and DD.


DD was a prickly when I picked her up from nursery earlier and ran a cross the car park so I had no choice but to run after her as it was straight across the entrance and a car could have been coming..my stomach is now sore and crampy:( hoping I've not caused anything nasty but I was so worried about DD that I didn't think I just ran as fast as I could to grab her.


----------



## Rach87

Cute bump babygirl

Babyvaughan ive had the vibrating feeling a few times also. It feels weird. 

Super excited to be going to see Marvels avengers tonight! Im a total super hero movie geek. Lol superhero sunday on fx is my fave time. :blush:


----------



## Bubbles1088

Babyv I used to get the vibrating feeling earlier on, like between 12-17 weeks, but I haven't since then. I have heard that it's common though. I wonder what it is?


----------



## Srrme

I haven't felt the vibrating feeling since early on!


----------



## cdex67

I have what I wouldn't necessarily consider vibrating as its not quite that fast but it feels like baby is having a seizure, just like shaking around in there like crazy and it doesn't last long.


----------



## babyvaughan

Well if it's happen to so many of us it has to be a normal thing lol that's reassuring! 

Past few days my body's has been so wore out, I accomplished the bare necessities but not much else! My future MIL bday so I got her gift, cupcakes, and were going out to dinner. Maybe I'll sleep well tonight since I haven't the last 3!


----------



## Jrepp

Babygirl3289 said:


> YAY I am 27 weeks! Wahoo!
> 
> I have diagnosed myself and I believe I do have vulvar varicose veins :( I am going to ask my doctor to check on Tuesday at my appointment but I am pretty sure that's what it is. I am so embarrassed I have horrible varicose veins on the back of my legs and I am going to Hawaii in a few weeks. I hate it! :( It's hard to wear shorts when your legs are hideous :(
> 
> Also another weird symptom - Has anyone had like a knuckle on their finger swell and hurt a little? Mine does it off and on. It's strange.

Have you seen the Sally hensen leg makeup? It's pretty good at hiding the veins on legs but isn't waterproof. Maybe you could take that to Hawaii.



babyvaughan said:


> Do any of your babies vibrate your stomach, its not kicks it literally like my belly's vibrating its new thing I googled it and seems common but know one has a clue what it is that's happening!

I mentioned this a few weeks ago. I have t figured out what it is yet either but it seemed like it hapoens a lot from doing a Google search.



Babygirl3289 said:


> 22 week bump on Left vs 27 week bump (taken today) on Right :)

Looking great!



Babygirl3289 said:


> babyvaughan said:
> 
> 
> Yeah baby girl, several of them said its like babies having s siezure which is a freaky way of describing it. Well I'm glad I'm not the only one makes me feel better! Someone else said it's there stuck and shaking free I was like uhhh wish I wouldn't have read that!
> 
> Gosh I hope not!!! :nope:
> 
> I will ask my OB what it may be? Cuz it has happened multiple times to me and I heard someone else on here mention something about feeling their baby shakingClick to expand...

I read that scary bit about it being seizures too, and that an arm or leg got wrapped in the umbilical cord and baby is just shaking it off. One lady said its just a really good stretch. If you find out what it is let me know. I've been having this every so often for weeks.



sammynashley said:


> Babyvaughan- I get that vibrating feeling too it's like baby has the shivers! Closest thing I have to describe it. Not sure what it is had it with DS and DD.
> 
> 
> DD was a prickly when I picked her up from nursery earlier and ran a cross the car park so I had no choice but to run after her as it was straight across the entrance and a car could have been coming..my stomach is now sore and crampy:( hoping I've not caused anything nasty but I was so worried about DD that I didn't think I just ran as fast as I could to grab her.

I hope everything is ok! Try to take it easy tonight and get some rest!


----------



## Babygirl3289

J-repp - I also read that it was the baby sitting on a nerve, causing the nerve to make it feel as though its vibrating? Who knows, but I will let you know when I find out from my OB - if she even knows lol :)


----------



## TonyaG

Tasha said:


> :hugs: khatif and Rose. Back pain must be hard.
> 
> I just realised that Tonya is having her babies THIS month. Wahoooo Tonya. Excited for you sweetie. I know it will be quite the journey even after they're born but we are all here every step of the way :hugs:

Tasha you are right!! May 22 is still our planned c-section date. Yikes!!
The babies will be 32w3d. 

This week baby A was 2lb 8oz, baby B was 2lbs 5oz, I'm hoping they will be at least 3.5lbs at delivery. 

I have been in the hospital for 20 days now...20 more days to go!

I have low amniotic fluid, and have been having a lot of Braxton hicks, I hope we make it to our scheduled date.


----------



## Harley Quinn

TonyaG said:


> Tasha you are right!! May 22 is still our planned c-section date. Yikes!!
> The babies will be 32w3d.
> 
> This week baby A was 2lb 8oz, baby B was 2lbs 5oz, I'm hoping they will be at least 3.5lbs at delivery.
> 
> I have been in the hospital for 20 days now...20 more days to go!
> 
> I have low amniotic fluid, and have been having a lot of Braxton hicks, I hope we make it to our scheduled date.

 Oh, you are half-way done your hospital stay! Or at least the stay before the babies are born. :) Here's hoping both babies grow nice and big in the next 20 days! :flow:



Rach87 said:


> Super excited to be going to see Marvels avengers tonight! Im a total super hero movie geek. Lol superhero sunday on fx is my fave time. :blush:

We are going tomorrow! SO EXCITED!!! We love, love, love The Flash tv show and Marvel's Agents of Shield! (We don't get FX on our cable, so not sure what Superhero Sunday is, but it sounds awesome. :) ) My oldest is 3.5 and we've been watching a lot of Justice League Unlimited on dvd. He's been running around wearing a blanket cape pretending to be a hero for the last... oh, probably about a year! :haha:


----------



## k4th

Jrepp - very pretty birth plan. I love all the symbols instead of it being too wordy :thumbup:

Tonya - wow half way there in your hospital stay already??! Hope it's flying by for you :)

My birth plan would be so wordy if I wrote one, it probably wouldn't be read by anyone! It would be "if my platelet count is this I want that, but if it's below this..." Blah blah blah. I'll probably just write one for baby - as baby may be born with low platelets, I just want no needles anywhere near him/her until they've established what's going on. 

I get those vibrations too. It's like a shudder - must be chilly in there sometimes :haha: baby often stops moving when oh touches my bump & he's always so warm - I imagine baby relaxing like I would on a hot sunny beach when oh is around!! 

Any ladies drinking lots but peeing less in third tri? Yesterday I drank over 4 pints of water across the day, but barely went to the loo & when I did there was barely a trickle. Colour looked ok though. At last checkup my blood pressure was low & zero protein in my urine, I passed the gtt so I'm not sure what's going on??? :shrug:


----------



## Livvy

K4th I've started peeing less. I was wondering about that. For the past few nights I haven't even gotten up in the middle of the night to pee.


----------



## k4th

Livvy said:


> K4th I've started peeing less. I was wondering about that. For the past few nights I haven't even gotten up in the middle of the night to pee.

No, I'm not up at night either. Where is all that liquid going?? I'm not getting swollen ankles or anything else either. It's a mystery :shrug: I tried googling but couldn't find anything :nope:


----------



## dan-o

Hi ladies, I'm back :) hope everyone is well, bet there's loads to catch up on! Going to have a read back through :flower: 

All good here, baby still cooking nicely <3


----------



## dan-o

LIB sorry to hear your scan wasn't the best news.:hugs: hoping the best one showing an improvement and you get to go full term x

Tasha and tonya, so pleased to see things are still ticking along with you both!! 

Jrepp and baby girl, very cute bumps indeed!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Tonya, I bet it feels good to be halfway done with the hospital stay! I hope the babies stay put until the scheduled date!

k4th and Livvy, I wish I had your peeing less problem lol! I'm peeing a ton right now...lots in the middle of the night too, like I did in 1st tri!

Welcome back, dan-o! I have some appts listed a few pages back. :flower:

AFM, sleeping bleh again. I keep having to pee, and the left side of my lower back still gets sore, just more so now (it hurts even worse when I get up to walk...pretty sure it's sciatica), AND if I lay on one side too long, my right leg cramps. I used a pillow between my legs again early this morning when I couldn't go back to sleep, and it seemed to help. I had stopped using it because I didn't feel like it was doing anything anymore.


----------



## Livvy

Welcome back Dan-o!!! :) missed you. 

Bubbles, I have been having a really hard time getting comfy at night too. I'm a stomach sleeper when I'm not pregnant, so I've been doing this diagonal thing where I'm not quite on my stomach but not on my side. So far baby seems ok with it! I have also been doing the pillow between the legs, but I have to keep them straight or else my knees start hurting.


----------



## dan-o

Thanks, will update the appointment page and everything shortly, got loads to add on! 

Great birth plan btw, love it!

I've also been peeing like crazy some days, you ladies getting a break are lucky! 
Think it all depends on his position for me, as sometimes i need to go as soon as anythings in my bladder :wacko:

Livvy I also sleep on my front to one side, kinda like recovery position I guess lol x


----------



## dan-o

Not sure if anyone has been following the royal baby.. But...


<3 :pink: Huge congrats to Kate and Will on the birth of their baby girl! :pink: <3



> The princess - who is fourth in line to the throne - was "safely delivered" at 08:34 BST, the palace statement said.
> The Duke of Cambridge, who was present for the birth of the 8lbs 3oz (3.7kg) baby girl, brought his 21-month-old son Prince George to visit his sister at St Mary's Hospital, west London

<3<3<3


----------



## sammynashley

Bubbles I've been getting sciatica too was mainly on my left side now switched to my right, only way I can sleep is pillows between the legs otherwise I'm uncomfy all night.

Welcome back dan-o! Hope everything's well with you! I was so excited about the royal baby this morning! 

Afm- I'm in lots of pain after yesterday running after DD but other than that all good :)


----------



## Rach87

Harley superhero sunday is where they play thor, iron man, avengers (basically all marvel movies), etc all day every sunday! Currently watching iron man 2 as I type this. Ha And the flash and sheild are on my DVR weekly! Love them. 

I felt bad last night at the movies, every time there was a loud action scene(which was a lot of the movie), Delilah would move and flip all around. I think the loud noises scared her :nope: I put my sweater and arms over my belly to block some of the sound but it didnt seem to help. Harley since you're going to the same movie let me know if your munchkin had the same reaction? Or if anyone else has moticed that...

Its so gorgeous here today. 75 degrees and sunny. Had a super nice visit to the zoo with dh, his cousin and wife. Then had a yummy bbq dinner. Now im relaxing with my feet up while dh is at a diaper party for his friend. Its cool, his friend got married 6 weeks before us, and his wife is due 6 weeks before me!

Tonya hope babies stay put and grow nicely, and that the next 20 days go quickly!


----------



## cdex67

I am having a lot of trouble sleeping. I wake up every 2 hours to pee. I sleep with a pillow between my legs because if I don't my hips ache so bad it keeps me up. But the pillow always slides out. Every time I get up to pee I nearly fall over because of the pain that shoots through my vagina and pelvis (spd I think). Had to have DH help me off the couch last night because it hurt so bad. 

But...today was lovely. The weather was gorgeous, 70 and sunny. I went with my dad to get materials for shelving for the baby's room and then went to my parents house and stained the boards, outside of course. It was so lovely to be in the sun finally.


----------



## Livvy

Rach we are in Michigan right now for my baby showers and today certainly was gorgeous. :) also we saw Avengers today and my baby kicked around the whole time too!


----------



## babyvaughan

My baby shower was so amazing, I feel so lucky & blessed! My mom was the host and she did such an amazing job! We got nearly everything you need plus more lol the theme was baby elephants I'll get some pictures but this was the center piece of the cupcake tower so cute!!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Rach87 said:


> Harley superhero sunday is where they play thor, iron man, avengers (basically all marvel movies), etc all day every sunday! Currently watching iron man 2 as I type this. Ha And the flash and sheild are on my DVR weekly! Love them.
> 
> I felt bad last night at the movies, every time there was a loud action scene(which was a lot of the movie), Delilah would move and flip all around. I think the loud noises scared her :nope: I put my sweater and arms over my belly to block some of the sound but it didnt seem to help. Harley since you're going to the same movie let me know if your munchkin had the same reaction? Or if anyone else has moticed that...

Ah, yes, well then superhero Sunday sounds awesome. :) Loved the movie today, too! Didn't notice any extra movements. I think Henry was actually sleeping through most of it. But we were in the very back row were it wasn't quite as loud. I can say though, that I have been to a loud concert in each of my three pregnancies and each time the baby got really active! I don't think it really bothers them or affects their ears, as they are quite shielded in there.


----------



## dan-o

Morning ladies, do let me know all your appts and I'll add them to the front page! 
I've put the ones I've seen on, but I'm sure we have loads more between us!

Welcome aboard mummatmadhouse!!!


----------



## dan-o

Not baby related, but I lost the solitaire diamond out of my engagement ring yesterday :hissy: (still wore it alongside my wedding ring) gutted or what??? Lol. Hoping its insured!


----------



## babyvaughan

dan-o said:


> Morning ladies, do let me know all your appts and I'll add them to the front page!
> I've put the ones I've seen on, but I'm sure we have loads more between us!
> 
> Welcome aboard mummatmadhouse!!!

May 26th high risk consult/scan :)


----------



## poppy

Oh no Dan-o! I'm sure it's insured - my husband lost his wedding ring when he fell in a river when canoeing a few years ago and was able to claim for it. How are you doing bump buddy?


----------



## k4th

Babyv - very cute!!!

Cdex - I'm with you on the not sleeping well. I can't turn over in bed properly due to horrible pelvic pain :nope:

Dan-o - oh no!! I hope it is insured too :( The diamond came out of my solitaire once but we found it & had it out back in. I hope you get it sorted! My next appointments are:
High risk ob - weds 6th may
Haemotologist - thurs 7th may
High risk ob & specialist haemotologist joint clinic - mon 11th may
Anesthetist - Monday 11th may

Next Monday is gonna be fun!! The two appointments are at different hospitals 40 miles apart :dohh: Luckily oh is off so he can either come or stay at home, but either way can keep dd entertained. 

Afm - went out for a lovely italian meal with dd & oh last night. It was soooo good! But the after finishing all three courses ( :blush: ) I felt that horrible, stuffed, over full, bloated, "no more room" feeling that can only truely come from being in the third tri. And it lasted for hours :( Back to little & often then!


----------



## LIB

Dan-o my next appointments I know of are: 
6th May - Scan
20th May - Consultant 
27th May - Cardiac Scan


----------



## dan-o

Thanks ladies, I'll give the insurance company a ring after the bank holiday and see what they say. Finger crossed! I also lost hubby's bank card same day, dull or what lol :dohh:

Poppy all seems fine at the mo, no more bleeding, just feel like a normal pregnant lady for once! Its a novelty complianing about the trivial things :haha: 
How about you? :flower:


----------



## dan-o

Anyone's baby stopped kicking and jabbing for the most part now? Mine just rolls and wriggles, then has a stretch out. (and gets hiccups!) I had a foot hanging out of my side this morning and when I laid my hand on it he snatched it away quickly, too cute!


----------



## dan-o

Oh I had a major turnaround on the buggy front! I got my baby jogger versa and hated it, so sent it back!!! It was so heavy and plasticky. 
I've since found out my baby jogger city mini GT can be used as a frame only, and it's quite light and compact when folded, so I'm getting the car seat clips for it and just using that in and out of the car! Will post a pic when the clips come.
I will use the trusty old Phil and teds navigator for longer trips requiring the tandem. :)


----------



## Khatif

dan-o said:


> Not baby related, but I lost the solitaire diamond out of my engagement ring yesterday :hissy: (still wore it alongside my wedding ring) gutted or what??? Lol. Hoping its insured!

Welcome back Dano! We missed you! Oh, what a shame about your ring! I hope it was insured! 





k4th said:


> Afm - went out for a lovely italian meal with dd & oh last night. It was soooo good! But the after finishing all three courses ( :blush: ) I felt that horrible, stuffed, over full, bloated, "no more room" feeling that can only truely come from being in the third tri. And it lasted for hours :( Back to little & often then!

I know the feeling. Almost doesn't matter how much I ate in the evening I have this feeling. I don't know what shall we do about it.


----------



## Tasha

Tony's, not long left to go.

Babyvaughan, that's so cute. 

Dano I'm so sorry about the ring. I hope it's insured. Glad you figured you didn't like the pushchair though.

My appointments are 6th May -growth scan and professor, 18th May cervix scan and prem clinic and 20th growth scan and professor.

I'm really struggling atm. Went to triage yesterday and ended up there for three hours. The first five minutes they couldn't find a hb, it was horrific, I thought our baby had died again, so did DH. They got a bed scanner and hb was there. They did a speculum examination to check my waters hadn't broken. Then I had a long trace because they couldn't decide if they were happy or not, I wasn't but eventually they were. I spent most of the night awake and worried so might go back again later.


----------



## dan-o

Oh Tasha that sounds awful. I would deffo go back if your even slightly not happy Hun :hugs: is baby still not moving much?


----------



## mumatmadhouse

Thanks for the welcome ladies! Sorry to hear that some of you are having a worrying time atm. I will pop on to the computer later so I can reply properly as I am on my phone atm and it's rubbish for trying to catch up properly. 
Afm, baby was measuring a few weeks ahead at my 28week app so I am seeing midwife again in 2 weeks just to check. I have physio on the 12th for the spd but I am pretty sure it's not going to help much so I have given in and booked an appointment with the osteopath for the 19th. I can't wait. Might finally get a real picture as to the state of my pelvis/hips. This is the 4th pregnancy with it but it is worse this time and don't think I can do another 12 wks like this. Xxx


----------



## sammynashley

Dan-o- my little man doesn't really kick anymore it's mainly pushes and rolls and he loves sticking his bum out so end up with a hard protruding bump:)

Tasha- that sounds awful! If your not happy go back they're there to reassure you!


----------



## dan-o

Here's my bump now! <3
Grown loads in the last 2-3 weeks and baby feels huge now, my ribs are definitely getting in his way lol!! 

https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/58A7E947-11AD-4CBE-8195-5CE4F488AC2F.jpg


----------



## BeautifulRose

Oh Tasha that had to be horrible. That happened to me with DD and it was the longest 5 mins of them tryin to find the heartbeat ever. I was sobbing so loud the nurse got an attitude and said "your not making it easy with all that crying" I had to grab my mom because I knew she would slap her lol. Glad they did find it but if your not happy def go back in.


----------



## timeforababy

Tonya - good luck for the next 20 days and can't wait to see photos of your twins

Tasha - oh no!! I hope you are feeling a little bit calmer today and things are slowly improving. 

Dan-o - sorry to hear about the ring, hope it is insured and you can get a replacement. Cute bump!

Bubbles - nice progression. 

Jeep- I haven't done a birth plan as everything is up in the air at the moment.

Khatif - good to hear placenta has moved out of the way

As for me, one week on a low carb diet plan and it's ok. I am mostly good and managing my numbers but getting some crazy spikes for breakfast (will post in the complications board). I am just done with more complications so can't wait for this to be over!

I've been getting some serious leg cramps so am upping bananas and assortment of nuts, crossing fingers too. 

I have midwife on 6 May, consultant in 11 May and another consultant on the same day I think. But the hospital hasn't figured out how to schedule them yet so I will give them a ring next week.


----------



## timeforababy

Ooh, serial posting! Does anyone have a bump that uis bigger on one side? Baby seems to be a bit bigger on the right, does this mean mine is not head down yet? 

I can't feel anything in my ribs, so guessing baby is transverse still?


----------



## Bubbles1088

Dan-o, my baby mostly jabs and rolls right now too. And some little hiccups here and there! 

Tasha-Definitely go back in if you are still worried. I am really hoping nothing is wrong and all is well. It's better to get it checked if you're unsure, as you know all too well.

AFM, went to bed super early last night. Of course was still waking constantly, and this pain in my lower left back, the sciatica, is killer. It's getting worse. It's the worst at night when I get up to pee (walking sets it off), or when I roll over in bed. Idk what can really be done about it tbh, I guess I just have to push through it.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Oh, Dan-o I have appts on

July 1
July 6
July 16 (if I go overdue!)


----------



## Rach87

Dano my next appt is may 20th, reg ob checkup. And yes mostly rolls, stretches and flips now, still get the occasional kick/punch too. Got kicked in the ribs for the first time last night. Didnt hurt thankfully, felt more like when the dr hits uour knee to check your reflexes, made me jump/twitch. 

One of my apps said baby will now put on about 1/2 lb per week now! I cant wait to meet my little soon to be chubberkins! 

30 weeks for me today!!! 3/4 of the way done. Cant believe how fast its flown by. Baby shower is in 2 weeks! Ill post a bump pic later


----------



## timeforababy

tidying the house and found a letter from the hospital. I have 2 obs appt on the same day! So happy I can get them both out of the way


----------



## Medzi

Dano Im getting pushes and rolls now mostely but sometimes I get a big kick that hurts and like baby is trying to break free! 

Tasha that would have been so so scary :( Glad a HB was found for sure... I agree, go back if you need to! 

:hugs:

Sorry ladies, I haven't had a chance to read back so I hope everyone is doing OK!


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Tasha that must have been so scary :(


----------



## k4th

Hope you're ok today tasha

Timeforababy - my bump is often bigger on one side. Last time my midwife saw it she said baby's back was on that side of the bump, with his/her head down. So it didn't mean transverse for me that day, but this baby flips a lot. 

Dan-o - I'm still getting a few kicks to the ribs. Getting a lot more pushes that travel though - feels like an elbow or heel pushing out & then moving along bump. Baby is getting strong!


----------



## Tasha

Thanks girls. I'm at the hospital getting seen again. Will let you know how it goes xx


----------



## Aelyana

Thinking of you Tasha. Hope all is well.


----------



## Jrepp

Dan-o your bump is looking so much bigger than it was a few weeks ago! 



timeforababy said:


> Ooh, serial posting! Does anyone have a bump that uis bigger on one side? Baby seems to be a bit bigger on the right, does this mean mine is not head down yet?
> 
> I can't feel anything in my ribs, so guessing baby is transverse still?

My belly sometimes gets a bit lopsided when the baby is more on one side than the other. Maybe that's whats going on. My little guy has also been transverse this whole time, and I can tell when he goes head down (when hes rotating from head on the right to head on the left) because I get an extreme amount of pressure down between my legs. I do feel movements pretty much everywhere though, whereas before it was only in the small space between the bottom of my rib cage and the top of my pelvis on the side. I guess I'm saying it is possible that your little one could still be transverse, which is fine for a little while still.



Tasha said:


> Thanks girls. I'm at the hospital getting seen again. Will let you know how it goes xx

fingers crossed for you. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Hope all goes well for you Tasha. :hugs:


----------



## Medzi

Thinking of you Tasha!


----------



## cdex67

Thinking of you Tasha!


----------



## k4th

Also thinking of you tasha - hope everything is ok


----------



## Livvy

Thinking of you tasha :hugs: 

Had my baby shower today. It was so fantastic. My aunts are so creative! This is what the punch bowl looked like!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 46.6 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Livvy

And this was the fruit bowl :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 50.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## sammynashley

Thinking of you tasha! 


Livvy- you have some creative aunts! Fruit bowl looks so yummy too :)


Afm- anyone know if I can take anything for hay fever? Have a really itchy nose and scratchy throat.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Livvy that punch bowl is absolutely perfect! Love!


----------



## Tasha

Livvy that is ace. 

Sammy you can have antihistamines Hun.

Tonight was so eventful. First we rang and the mw said well the ctg was fine yesterday and basically said don't come in. DH told them we are coming in regardless. Got there and the mw was still rude, she did handover to another mw and Dr. Thankfully they were amazing. Dr took me straight for a proper scan, that was awful though as machine wasn't fab and it took her ages to find the hb :( neither DH or I could see it either. Turns out it was round my side between my hip and ribs :wacko: she checked baby for a bit but didn't move during ten minute scan so she got me ice and water, stuck me on ctg. We had a long ctg trace and it was better than yesterday. Looks like the lack of movements is a mix of baby being curled up and it leaning on the cord. They've made me promise I'll come back if things worry me. They said now is a snap shot in time and can't predict the future from what we are seeing right now. But I've only got until Wednesday to have a full growth scan and see my professor so I hopefully will be okay until then. 

Thank you for the support girls xx


----------



## Medzi

:hugs: Tasha


----------



## Livvy

What's the earliest they'll deliver the baby, Tasha? Like how worried do they have to be? Everything seems so up in the air, it would drive me nuts. :hugs:


----------



## countryblonde

Hang in there Tasha. At least you know that you can go in anytime you feel like you need to. And it's awesome that you are over 30 weeks already. Like livvy said, when is they earliest they would deliver? 

I've got a lopsided bump most of the time too. . With ds it was his bum.. but i feel like this might be head.. ALL of the kicks are way down low and in awkward places..it's making me crazy and needs to change! This baby needs to change position so nervous about him being breech. 

Anyone else do craxy weird nesting things? Totally not a gardener but havr this urge to make my gardens perfect this year. Apparently I'm nesting outside lol. Totally overdid it though and am feeling pretty sore tonight.


----------



## Bubbles1088

:hugs: Tasha. I'm glad you have so much support from the hospital. It really all does sound up in the air. That would make me crazy. At least all seems good for now.


----------



## Jrepp

Tasha - I'm glad that they changed you to a different doc who was able to more put your mind at ease.

Country blonde - every time I go to the bathroom I sit and scrub the grout on the tub. I don't know how much whiter it can get but I am obsessed with the grout lol


----------



## poppy

Glad your appointment went ok Tasha and you eventually got a nice midwife and Dr who gave you reassurance.

I'm glad your bleeding has stopped now Dan-o and you can have a normal pregnancy here on in - your baby bump is so cute!

I can't believe I'm nearly 30 weeks! In some ways 11 weeks till due date seems far off but in other ways, I think it might fly past. We are sooooo going to be busy over the next two months, what with getting prepared for the baby coming, doing the school runs, after school clubs, working, our 8th wedding anniversary, big friends and family bbq and we have just booked a few days in Inverness to take the kids to the loch to spot Nessie!!!!

I have just got my GD test results and total blood count back and both were normal thankfully. I was a bit worried about getting the GD results back as I have to get up to pee about three/four times a night and worried it might be symptoms of GD (even though I was the same when pregnant with my boys and things were fine), so am glad the results were fine.

How many of you have not started organising for the baby coming yet? I haven't bought one thing yet or taken down the old baby stuff from the loft to sort out. I am not sure when to order the buggy and Snuzpod - I suppose I don't want to leave things too late as they might take a while to deliver. I guess the reason I haven't ordered stuff till now is just me being a bit cautious but I need to start doing it over the next few weeks!


----------



## Tasha

Hahaha countryblonde, nesting outside made me really laugh!!

Jrepp, I loooove clean grout too :haha:

Poppy that sounds like lots to keep you busy. I've got the car seat but nothing else and have nothing from previous babies either. It's hard to get organised.


Thank you so much girls. I'm so glad I have you all. I'm not sure what is the earliest they'll deliver, I need to ask my professor on Wednesday and get a date to work towards.

How are you all doing?


----------



## timeforababy

sammynashley said:


> Thinking of you tasha!
> 
> 
> Livvy- you have some creative aunts! Fruit bowl looks so yummy too :)
> 
> 
> Afm- anyone know if I can take anything for hay fever? Have a really itchy nose and scratchy throat.

The pharmacist said I couldn't buy anything over the counter except the barrier stuff (the wax you line under your nose to catch the pollen). if you want antihistamines you'll have to ask your dr :(

sorry. (edit: tasha says you can have antihistamines, she has more experience than me so I would go with her?)

Tasha- so glad you got a good trace and that everything is looking ok.

Livvy - AHHHHHHHH...i'm dying of cuteness.

Jrepp, countryblonde - I have no desire to be neat/organised and clean but yesterday things kicked up a notch. So we have been to the tip, taken a whole load of stuff to the charity shop and generally started to have our house not look like it only houses 2 busy adults. We have a dining room full of baby things, 2 car seats, pram, cot/bed, moses basket, toys, baby bath, teething things (some of my friends are very optimistic!) and a baby wrap. Its mental.


----------



## babyvaughan

I had such an amazing shower Saturday but oh my did my body pay for all the excitement. My feet hurt so bad at the end of the day, babies movement was decreased until I laid down for bed. Then yesterday I was really uncomfortable getting side pains and just feeling icky. I think I just over did it being so excited! I have organized our shower stuff about 5 times over lol I just love looking at it all. Im going to start on his closet today so I can put everything where it needs to go and get our living room floor back haha! When my fiance was helping me unload all the gifts he said we need a big place now! Lol


----------



## cdex67

I was told I could take benadryl for allergies. It's on my safe medication list.


----------



## RaquelDee

Sammy, you can take some antihistamines but I was told as a rule to avoid the longer lasting ones, like the one tablet a day treatments. Clarityne (loratadine) was listed as ok by my doc as far as pills go.


----------



## babyvaughan

Any of you having trouble sleeping I keep waiting up multiple times in the night because I'm uncomfortable. I finally went to the couch and that helped except I woke up and my hip hurt really bad! I would buy a prego pillow but I don't know how it will be helpful. Any sugguestions? I haven't sleep well for a week and half! :/


----------



## Bubbles1088

Babyv I am having trouble sleeping as well. I wake up a lot to pee and because I get leg cramps and sciatic pain. Sleeping with a pillow between my legs seems to help a little. I tried a body pillow, but it makes me too hot. :/


----------



## Medzi

Poor sleep here too :(


----------



## Srrme

I sleep horribly. I'm uncomfortable no matter what I do. :nope: I haven't had a good nights sleep since before my oldest was born! :dohh:


----------



## Medzi

Srrme I was thinking the same! Haven't had a good sleep since before Nate was born! Hasn't been as long as you though! One day I hope to sleep again...


----------



## babyvaughan

Yeah same bathroom trips, calf cramps up, hip hurts, belly's tight, or acid reflex it's always something! Suppose to go get a filling today hoping they do it quick because laying in the bed is going to be really uncomfortable! Not sleeping well makes me feel sick during the day, I even was gaging while driving on Friday I havent done that since first trimester! I tried using our pillows but it just didn't do anything for me!


----------



## heaveneats

babyvaughan said:


> Any of you having trouble sleeping I keep waiting up multiple times in the night because I'm uncomfortable. I finally went to the couch and that helped except I woke up and my hip hurt really bad! I would buy a prego pillow but I don't know how it will be helpful. Any sugguestions? I haven't sleep well for a week and half! :/

MMEEEEE!!! last night i tried 3 different places to sleep, laid awake until 2 am, got up tried spare bedroom #1, then bedroom #2, then the couch then back to my own bed, i am exhausted today. I thought of trying the body pillow but i've heard mixed things, i had a friend who slep on an air mattress because it was the only comfy thing for her :(


----------



## Srrme

Medzi said:


> Srrme I was thinking the same! Haven't had a good sleep since before Nate was born! Hasn't been as long as you though! *One day I hope to sleep again...*


Me too! I don't think it will be any time soon though! :haha:


----------



## Jrepp

I have been having a hard time sleeping as well. I think some of it has to do with some stuff going on that isn't pregnancy related and some of it is just third trimester insomnia.


----------



## babyvaughan

We have our living room back I manage to fit everything it its place, It felt so much more real seeing his little clothes hanging in his closet! I sat in the living room that was overtaken with all sorts of baby stuff and I was thinking about how I never thought I'd get this chance and I'm here in the 3rd trimester just 9 weeks away from having him. I started talking to him and telling him about everything his family bought for him, and how much we all loved him. I was rubbing my belly and he pushed his body over to my hand and stayed there while I was talking :)


----------



## dan-o

Oh gosh you poor things, I have no trouble sleeping, I go out like a light, my only issue is waking to pee. Sometimes I've been awake for a bit after getting up in the middle of the night, or wake up early though. I've had a lot going on recently though. Things are a bit more normal now for a few weeks, then it all goes crazy at the end of June and first two weeks of July... same time baby's due, typical :haha: 

Those baby shower fruits and punch bowl are awesome!! 

My colostrum has come in, anyone else? Think it came in roundabout now with my other two, maybe slightly later. Exciting! 
Still struggling with names, want something similar to my other two, but I'm sooo indecisive!! 

Tasha how are you and bubs this morning lovely?

Tonya thinking of you stuck in hospital, hope you and bubbbas are still cooking away nicely. (And not too bored!)


----------



## dan-o

Re: antihistamines, I was told piriton (UK) (aka Chlorphenamine maleate) was ok last time. I had awful itching in that pregnancy, but screened clear for OC. I didn't take it though as I hate the drowsiness. I just scraped myself to pieces, feet legs and belly mainly. :headspin:


----------



## Harley Quinn

I had terrible sleep in my first pregnancy, then for the second time around I made my DH promise we could buy a new mattress (ours was a very cheap hand-me-down from a friend) and I bought a pregnancy pillow (a Snoogle). Oh. My. Goodness. That pillow is a lifesaver! It has saved my hips! I sleep sooooo much better with it than with any combination of separate pillows here and there. It does make me a bit hotter, but we just leave the heat off in our room and DH uses an extra blanket. Hee hee. Pregnant lady always comes first. ;)

Dan-o, naming this baby was so much harder than the other two! For some reason coming up with a *third* name that fits with the other two was much more difficult. I'm sure you'll come up with something before you have to fill out the paperwork. :)

And yes, my colostrum has come in. Just out of curiosity, I tried to express some milk in the shower the other day and what came out was actually something in between colostrum and milk. Maybe because I just stopped BF'ing DS2 like 6-7 months ago? So my milk it still in transition. But yeah, I wear breast pads just in case I leak!


----------



## ptr

it depends for me, drinking all day i will pee as usual but if i chug water before bed (which i tend to do because it gets rid of my heartburn faster than anything) then i will wake up to pee more often, if i don't chug before bed then I sleep all night. i sleep like a log during the night, my mattress and pillows are comfy.

glad to hear your appt went well, tasha, definitely keep us posted about wednesday.

you're sooo tiny, dan-o, i look nearly 8 months pergnant and you're looking like what, 3 months pregnant??!?!? :haha: 

i checked my upcoming appointments and i only have 8 left - theyre biweekly and weekly appts ... and the last appointment is on my due date and i might/might not make to that. surreal to think i have only 8 appointments left before the baby is here :shock: 

https://www.womenobgyn.com/obpinfo/pmlist.html

this list is what i use often to check and see what i can/cant take while pregnant... benadryal and zyrtec is def approved. claritin is def approved (it doesn't say claritin is on it but their generic name is loratadine and it is the same loratadine as the Clarinex, Alavert mentioned in the chart). 

hope this helps for future reference. 

afm... i had my glucose test last week and i passed. my hemoglobin is a tad low (11 when it should be between 12-16). my dr told me to just get OTC iron supplements or eat food rich in iron... but i think it's because i have been lax with taking my prenatals :blush: so i will make extra sure i take my prenatals because seeing how borderline i am on iron i think the prenatals will get me back in the standard :thumbup: that might explain why i've been tired lately and so lackluster with energy... and i also got amoxicillin cuz i have had this nasty cough for 4 weeks straight and decided to just go and get the dang thing nipped in the bud! I've lost how many pulled muscles i have from coughing so hard! :nope:

now what's next in the next few weeks... gbs swab and cervix checks? that's probably not till 36w. even tho this is my 3rd rodeo i just don't remember much on exactly what's next at appointments in later 3rd trimester.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Dan-o I sometimes leak colostrum. Not often but I'll wake up like once a week with little stains on my shirt, sometimes still wet! :haha:

AFM, 30 weeks today!!! YAY!!! :happydance: Getting down to the last little bit...


----------



## babyvaughan

Happy 30 weeks bubbles!! :)


----------



## Bubbles1088

Thanks, Babyv! You're not far behind!


----------



## Jrepp

28 week bump pic (right before I burned my belly on the stove)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## sammynashley

Happy 30 weeks bubbles!

Dan-o- I've been leaking for the last weeks on/off sometimes loads.

Lovely bump jrepp!

Afm- I thought I had hay fever but it appears not I have a nasty viral infection. Snotty nose, extremely sore throat, sore chest. Nasty cough and ultimately feel like death :( I have the midwife tomorrow I'm not really looking forward to it feeling this crap, been in my pjs all day.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Here's the 30 week bump!

Jrepp nice bump! Sorry about you burning your belly on the stove!
 



Attached Files:







photo (24).jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## hollyw79

awww what great bump pics!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Babygirl3289

Tasha- So sorry about the scare - Hope you are doing well today. 

Tonya- Halfway done! Praying babies stay in as long as possible :) 

Jrepp- Ouch! Hope you bump is ok! 

Cute bumps ladies! And congrats on hitting 30 weeks!! only 10 more left! (maybe less?) 

AFM- I have had a busy weekend and Monday I was out of the office for work related stuff. I had my GTT done today and received a whooping cough vaccine. (I got poked and prauded!) My arm is sore already! Fundal height is 25 cm and I'm 27W4D, My OB said that was normal :) Heart rate was 155 - normal :) Baby is pretty active. My back is aching today :-/ I had my babyshower on Sunday and it was so great! I will post pics later :) We got a lot of very nice gifts! Hudson definitely got spoiled :) We also finished majority of the nursery , just need a few more items :) I will post a pic of that later as well! 

I asked my OB about the pressure I was feeling in my vagina and the protrusion I had a while ago and she looked at me and could see a few varicose veins on my vulva and she also thinks I have some pelvic floor relaxation. So nothing I can do really until baby is born. She approved for me to fly at 30 weeks to Hawaii! :) So excited!

Will start seeing her every 2 weeks now. 

Dan-o next OB appointments are : 

June 8th 

June 22 

Hope you all are doing well! We will all be done sooner than we know it! And our aches and lovely pains of pregnancy will soon disappear! :)


----------



## Livvy

Does anyone know anything about airport scanners while pregnant? Like security ones. Safe?


----------



## Bubbles1088

Livvy, they are totally safe for pregnant women. They don't use x-rays. They can't even see inside of your body as far as I know. I looked this up recently because I flew last month. I even asked the security guy and he says 100% safe.


----------



## Medzi

I flew a bit while pregnant and it was never an issue :)

Babygirl - I forget&#8230; where in Hawaii are you going again?


----------



## Babygirl3289

Medzi- I am going to Maui on May 23rd!! Coming up ! :) So stoked!

Livvy - That is a great question! I didn't even think about that, but those just detect metal? isn't that right?


----------



## heaveneats

Livvy, i think they are safe, they dont use the same as Xrays so no worries :)


just came back from Midwife appt, babyy is still breech :( she said she will wait until i'm 36-37 weeks then try to turn him, but its very painful. Send some positive spinning baby waves my way!


----------



## babyvaughan

The swing arrives tomorrow and we are set for baby to come all we have to do is wash everything and assemble but were waiting until first week of June to do that! I finally got a good nights sleep and it felt amazing I had a good day to because of it! Except I got a coffee which I rarely do and I forgot to say decaf, so I got major caffeine jitters and I dont like it but I didn't realize I hadn't until my drink was pretty much gone! Felt really bad for baby :(


----------



## Bubbles1088

So today I did my usual 30 minute power walk (indoors). Felt tired afterwards as usual, but then went outside to go check the mailbox. I drove over to it and felt super faint, weak, and shaky. Came back and it felt like my ankles and legs were sweating (a weird feeling :wacko:). Went back up the stairs and felt like I could barely make it. Sat down and was really shaky. It felt like really, really low blood sugar so I had some Sprite and then some dinner. Felt much better after eating and drinking. During the episode though, before I felt better, baby wasn't moving like crazy, but she was pretty active. As soon as I felt better though she calmed down. Could low blood sugar irritate her? I am just hoping it wasn't anything serious. I've had low blood sugar many times before in my life (I think I'm hypoglycemic but have never been tested...many of the women on mom's side have low blood sugar spells like this too) and this just felt like a major low blood sugar episode. Anyone have any thoughts or experience with this? Baby seems just fine now and is moving like normal. I just want to make sure it wasn't something more serious like a placental abruption or something (I may be jumping to conclusions here but I don't know what to think).


----------



## countryblonde

Bubbles I had this happen alot with my last pregnancy. Make sure your not dehydrated as well. It could be blood sugar but i find I have a similar reaction if I am very dehydrated. Try drinking coconut water every one and awhile. Full of natural electrolytes, sometimes plain old water isn't enough


----------



## Bubbles1088

Thanks counrtyblonde! It may have been a combo of both. It is REALLY hot out today and I had just finished some exercise (though the exercise was indoors). I always try to keep a huge cup or bottle of water handy, but I don't think I had had enough water before my walk. 

Never tried coconut water, can you just get it at a normal grocery store like Kroger?


----------



## Rach87

Heres my 30 week bump from Sunday :) and a comparison shot. 5 weeks makes such a huge difference!
 



Attached Files:







PhotoGrid_1430690478260.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 7









PhotoGrid_1430690307936.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Rach87

Adorable shower decorations ladies!

Bubbles ive experienced that quite a few times (I know what you mean about the sweaty ankles feeling, it is weird!), but havent experienced it too often so far this pregnancy. Id say keep hydrated and maybe snack on some nuts or other protein before your walks to keep your sugar up :)

We're getting so close ladies! Hope we can all find some relief in the sleeping department before theres no chance of it.


----------



## countryblonde

Bubbles I'm not sure where you can buy coconut water. I'm in canada we can buy it in most grocery or convince stores


----------



## Bubbles1088

Gotcha. I'm sure they will have it here. We are going to the store tomorrow so I can check. :)


----------



## countryblonde

Since I never ever remember to post them.. here's a little bump update.. 19 weeks 24 weeks 26 weeks and 28 weeks.. I'm feeling big lol
 



Attached Files:







452015224511.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## ptr

cute bumps ladies!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Nice bumps Rach and countryblonde!


----------



## Srrme

32 weeks today! :happydance:


----------



## Bubbles1088

Dan-o, I've had a change in one of my appts. My June 3rd is now June 1st. Also have appts set for July 1st, July 6th, and July 16th (if I go overdue at all). :)

Happy 32 weeks Srrme!


----------



## TonyaG

Thanks for keeping me in your thoughts!
Here is my 30w bump taken yesterday. 
I have 2w2d left :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Medzi

32 weeks here! (happy 32 weeks too Srrme!)

Love all the baby bumps :cloud9:

Tasha, how have you been doing?

Babygirl, we were in Maui last April, it is lovely! 

Tonya not long now! That is crazy! Can't wait for your twins to make their arrival! Hope all is going ok in the hospital! Not much longer :hugs:


----------



## Livvy

Tonya you'll have to post lots of pics once they get here!!


----------



## Babygirl3289

Bubbles1088 said:


> Livvy, they are totally safe for pregnant women. They don't use x-rays. They can't even see inside of your body as far as I know. I looked this up recently because I flew last month. I even asked the security guy and he says 100% safe.


Are you talking about the metal detectors or the actual body scanners? Because isn't there both?


----------



## ptr

there are both of them but the body scanner is the main thing that you go through, the metal stick detector is just there for those who can't pass through it without something beeping. 

totally safe. i went through it 4 times this pregnancy (once when i was around 8w and second when i was 13w).


----------



## j_d_mommy

Sorry I e been MIA ladies thus twin pregnancy has kicked my butt!!! I just wanted to update that we are expecting identical boys. Scheduled c-section is June 12th. Now 31w1d.


----------



## LuvallmyH

I don't post much, but I thought I'd share my 30w bump pic. :thumbup:


----------



## Bubbles1088

So found out what happened to me yesterday. I asked my dr about it at the appt and she said it sounded like low blood pressure. I need to try to take it easier. I may have to cut some time off my power walks. But luckily it wasn't anything major. She said her main concern would have been if I had passed out and fallen on my belly. 

The rest of the appt went well. My belly is measuring a couple cms ahead but she said that's fine. Also heart rate is 135 and she's happy with that. All in all a good appt. :)


----------



## Babygirl3289

ptr said:


> there are both of them but the body scanner is the main thing that you go through, the metal stick detector is just there for those who can't pass through it without something beeping.
> 
> totally safe. i went through it 4 times this pregnancy (once when i was around 8w and second when i was 13w).


Is the body scanner a x-ray though? a very mild one?


----------



## Babygirl3289

Jdmommy- Wow! Identical twin boys! How special :) So exciting! Good luck!

Luvallmy- Great bump pics!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Babygirl it isn't an X-ray. I forgot what it's called though. Some kind of bio feedback thing.


----------



## CertifiedOreo

30 week bump!
 



Attached Files:







11204995_10153451901592150_5233104746258956259_n.jpg
File size: 41.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## countryblonde

Glad everything is okay bubbles.. did they recommend anything for the low blood pressure. Or just something you have to live with. 

Nice to hear from you jd- sp exciting about identical twins!

Lovely pics from everyone,bumps are beautiful!!

Afm- I have come down with another cold!! Blegh... I hope it doesn't last long my life is way too busy right now for more sickness


----------



## Bubbles1088

Countryblonde all she said was to take it easy and drink plenty of water. She said the cause is from the baby's head pushing on major blood vessels and arteries and such down in my pelvis. It was probably triggered by me exercising, and then immediately going down three flights of stairs.

jd Exciting about the twinsies! Congrats!!!

Nice bumps, Oreo, Tonya and Luv!


----------



## timeforababy

Lovely bumps all. 

Had my midwife yesterday and slightly elevated blood pressure (135/90) so back to hospital tomorrow. Sigh. 

Also, she recommended colostrum harvesting in case baby needed it. I tried last night and I managed to express some! Which shocked me so much that I forgot to save it. 
Has anyone done it and is it ok to start at 31 weeks as it may start contractions? But I've had the small dried flecks on my boobs for a few weeks now.


----------



## dan-o

Gorgeous bumps ladies :cloud9: 

Heaveneats, hope that little rascal turns soon!! Deffo try spinning babies! 

Timeforababy, sorry about your bp Hun. Hope it lowers a little again now. Just curious, why are they saying you need to express colostrum? 

Bubbles I didn't get a chance to reply before but I've had the same thing. For me it's a combo of low blood pressure and low blood sugar, plus having an off day all at once. Usually having plenty to drink, some fruit and a sit down sorts it! 

Jd mommy congrats on double team blue!! Wow not long left at all then!!!!!

Country blonde, ugh to the cold :( my youngest has just come down with similar, so it looks like the rest of us will have it by the weekend lol :dohh:


----------



## Medzi

I'm also curious about the expressing&#8230; I've never heard of anyone doing it before baby!

Things here are ok, but busy. My bp meds have been increased again and on them I'm averaging 145/90. Boo. There is still room to adjust them though and I see it happening over the next week weeks. I'm having regular blood work and see OB weekly for extra monitoring. I also check from home and if it is consistently up around 150/95 (as in, if I get a high reading, rest for 20 minutes, and it is still high) I need to go in right away.


----------



## timeforababy

Dan o and Medzi

As far as I know, she recommended harvesting some in case baby can't control blood sugars when born. If baby needs an extra feed and I can't keep up production it will avoid having to give formula. 

The Internet seems to suggest harvesting from 35 weeks onwards so I may leave it for a bit. I see the specialist teams on Monday so will ask again then


----------



## Medzi

Interesting!


----------



## Babygirl3289

Hello ladies! Hope everyone is having a good day. 

Sorry about the low / high blood pressures. Hope things start to stay stable.

Yesterday the baby felt like he was kicking my cervix and bladder - very weird feeling ! Definitely uncomfortable! I felt his foot was going to come through my vagina! haha 

My arm is pretty sore from the pertussis vaccine still and the Phlebotomist blew my vein when she drew my blood for the glucose testing. It didn't hurt though at all, its just bruised. 

How long does it take to get GTT results back?


----------



## babyvaughan

My appointment went well yesterday, measuring right on track again. HB was good still no irregular beats :) As for me still poor blood circulation, and Dr. and I believe I have RLS which has been driving me nuts and keeping me from sleeping. Going to make an appointment with my primary care today but for now shes having me try iron to see if it makes any difference! She said if everything looks good at my 32 week scan, then it will probably be my last growth scan. Then i'll just have non stress tests! I have another appointment to add for June but I'll have to post after I find my paper! Also found out the two doctors who will be performing my C-section and I hadn't met them yet so I set it up to see both of them.


----------



## ptr

i wouldn't really recommend expressing before delivery.

you WILL produce enough if you have the baby latched on and feed, feed, feed. even if it's only for 2 minutes, it's still a feed.

feeding from the bottle only tells your breasts that what you previously fed by the breast is "enough" when it is not enough.


----------



## sammynashley

Lovely bumps ladies! 

Tonya- not long to go! 

Medzi- hope your blood pressure doesn't rise much more?

Babyvaughan- glad your appt went well, very jealous tho that I haven't got my csection date yet :( 

Babygirl- I had baby kicking my in the cervix yesterday, was very very uncomfortable and slightly painful. 

Afm- I had my midwife appt yesterday, my BP seems to be staying put after my little worry of it being high. Baby's still transverse and hasn't moved position atall he must be too comfy there :) belly is measuring a week ahead but I'm not not worried atall at 27w I was measuring 30w! 

I also asked about my placenta being low and at the front causing any issues and annoyingly the midwife did confirm it could caused me to bleed out if they weren't sure on it's placement when they did my csection, so I have my next scan & consultant appt on the 26th and aslong as it's 3.5cms from the OS I should be fine so fingers crossed it's moved by then!


----------



## Jrepp

I had a pretty interesting day. Went to Ob screening because of the baby shaking. I was starting to get worried, they were more worried about the leaking fluid. Was put on monitors for a couple hours and they did an exam. All is well but it was quite draining,


----------



## Babygirl3289

Jrepp said:


> I had a pretty interesting day. Went to Ob screening because of the baby shaking. I was starting to get worried, they were more worried about the leaking fluid. Was put on monitors for a couple hours and they did an exam. All is well but it was quite draining,


Glad everything is ok. 

The baby was shaking? and I didn't know you were leaking fluid? Was it coming from your vagina?


----------



## Srrme

I've re-scheduled my appointment from tomorrow evening to Monday evening. 

I'm so happy to have reached 32 weeks already. I can't wait for the next 5 weeks to go by. We've finally bought everything for baby, except for some NB cloth diapers. I still have to buy those. :dohh: 

My little girl is so squirmy lately. :haha: She's definitely running out of room. I hope she's still head down. The last time I went to my MW she said she was. Does anyone know how accurate they are with this sort of thing? I keep worrying about delivering a breech baby (I'm going for a home-birth)! 

I hope everyone else is doing well! :hugs: Not too long now!


----------



## babyvaughan

Sammy- have you asked to scheldule? I asked and they said 3 mo before I could so I reminded Dr. 28 weeks and she put the order in.


----------



## sammynashley

babyvaughan said:


> Sammy- have you asked to scheldule? I asked and they said 3 mo before I could so I reminded Dr. 28 weeks and she put the order in.

I asked the midwife last night and she said they won't book until 36 weeks
:( but I see my consultant at 34 weeks so I'll try my best for them to give me a date then, I have to write a letter to DS school to approve time off so he can stay at mil's 40miles away when we have baby so need to know ASAP ideally.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Jrepp I didn't realize you were leaking fluids. I'm glad everything seems ok...how scary though. :(

AFM, preregistered at the hospital yesterday! Glad that's done. Now we just need to look for a pediatrician. Also, my ears got all ringy and weird yesterday after I exercised...I'm guessing blood pressure again. And I felt really weird at the grocery store before that, didn't feel better until I sat down in the car. :/ I've taken it extra easy today. Taking a day off from exercise. Just went with DH to get Mother's Day gifts for our moms and I vacuumed the apt. Now I'm just going to relax for the rest of the evening. Hoping to get back to walking tomorrow. My ears got ringy and weird this morning in the shower too. I really hope this doesn't become a recurrent or major problem.


----------



## Jrepp

Babygirl3289 said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> I had a pretty interesting day. Went to Ob screening because of the baby shaking. I was starting to get worried, they were more worried about the leaking fluid. Was put on monitors for a couple hours and they did an exam. All is well but it was quite draining,
> 
> 
> Glad everything is ok.
> 
> The baby was shaking? and I didn't know you were leaking fluid? Was it coming from your vagina?Click to expand...

Yeah, he's been having these weird tremors that feel like a whole body shake for a few weeks now. At first I thought he had the heebie jeebies but it hasn't really settled down, even though it doesn't happen all the time. The fluid was coming from my vagina, but it turns out I just have really watery and abundant amounts of discharge. I will ask the doctor to check fluid levels next week at my appointment.



Srrme said:


> I've re-scheduled my appointment from tomorrow evening to Monday evening.
> 
> I'm so happy to have reached 32 weeks already. I can't wait for the next 5 weeks to go by. We've finally bought everything for baby, except for some NB cloth diapers. I still have to buy those. :dohh:
> 
> My little girl is so squirmy lately. :haha: She's definitely running out of room. I hope she's still head down. The last time I went to my MW she said she was. Does anyone know how accurate they are with this sort of thing? I keep worrying about delivering a breech baby (I'm going for a home-birth)!
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing well! :hugs: Not too long now!

What brand of cloth diapers are you going to use? 



sammynashley said:


> babyvaughan said:
> 
> 
> Sammy- have you asked to scheldule? I asked and they said 3 mo before I could so I reminded Dr. 28 weeks and she put the order in.
> 
> I asked the midwife last night and she said they won't book until 36 weeks
> :( but I see my consultant at 34 weeks so I'll try my best for them to give me a date then, I have to write a letter to DS school to approve time off so he can stay at mil's 40miles away when we have baby so need to know ASAP ideally.Click to expand...

Hopefully they can get you all sorted out so you can let the school know asap!



Bubbles1088 said:


> Jrepp I didn't realize you were leaking fluids. I'm glad everything seems ok...how scary though. :(
> 
> AFM, preregistered at the hospital yesterday! Glad that's done. Now we just need to look for a pediatrician. Also, my ears got all ringy and weird yesterday after I exercised...I'm guessing blood pressure again. And I felt really weird at the grocery store before that, didn't feel better until I sat down in the car. :/ I've taken it extra easy today. Taking a day off from exercise. Just went with DH to get Mother's Day gifts for our moms and I vacuumed the apt. Now I'm just going to relax for the rest of the evening. Hoping to get back to walking tomorrow. My ears got ringy and weird this morning in the shower too. I really hope this doesn't become a recurrent or major problem.

How exciting! I hope the ringing ears is nothing concerning. I found that my ears ring if I'm dehydrated. Make sure to stay up on fluids.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Thanks, Jrepp. I don't think it's dehydration...I drink tons of water every day. I've been trying to keep it light around bedtime though so I'm not up all night peeing. It hasn't really solved that problem of course, but it was worth a try. ;) But yeah...I've always heard ringing in the ears signifies a blood pressure issue. It doesn't feel like normal ear ringing though, it's like my hearing gets slightly muted and there's a ring over it? It's hard to describe.


----------



## TonyaG

My C-section is officially booked for May 23 :) 
So I'm adding a day to my hospital stay, but it's an extra day for the girls to get bigger.


----------



## Medzi

Exciting Tonya! My son turns 2 the following day :) It is going to come quickly!


----------



## sammynashley

How exciting Tonya :)


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Ladies...tsa pre check rocks! !! I just skipped the line with no scan. Little boy doesn't want more scans. Lol

Happy early mother's day!


----------



## MKHewson

TonyaG said:


> My C-section is officially booked for May 23 :)
> So I'm adding a day to my hospital stay, but it's an extra day for the girls to get bigger.

I have my section date as well, July 13, unless I spontaneously go into labor.


----------



## dan-o

Oooh exciting you have dates ladies! I will keep adding them to the front page!

I had the MW this morning and she confirmed my baby has popped out into transverse lie, the little tinker! No wonder my bladder was more comfortable this morning (yet my abs are screaming lol) fundal height smack on, so my smallish bump is just me.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Tonya it's unreal how close you are! Ahhh exciting! :D


----------



## Babygirl3289

Ms Elizabeth said:


> Ladies...tsa pre check rocks! !! I just skipped the line with no scan. Little boy doesn't want more scans. Lol
> 
> Happy early mother's day!

How did you do that? I am flying soon - And I honestly don't feel comfortable going through the body scans - There is not enough research to determine how much radiation it puts off. 

What do they do exactly?


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Babygirl....I'm cleared because of work....but you can go on the tsa website and sign up for tsa pre check. 

They literally just pat you down. Lol. I wore a dress so not much to hide. They go thru your bag...nothing abnormal


----------



## Babygirl3289

Tonya - So exciting you have about 2 weeks left! Praying all goes well. Can't wait to see pictures! 

I am 28 weeks today! Yay!!!:happydance:

11 weeks left! Wahoo! Yesterday baby kicked me soo hard that I literally almost cried. I have a sensitive area on my abdomen (I think its round ligament related) and he was pressing on it and I pressed back to make him move, and he kicked it soooo hard ! I accidentally said F*%$ out loud at work - Opps!:dohh: No one heard tho.

Hope you all are having a fabulous Friday! Cannot wait for the weekend!:happydance:


----------



## Babygirl3289

Ms Elizabeth said:


> Babygirl....I'm cleared because of work....but you can go on the tsa website and sign up for tsa pre check.
> 
> They literally just pat you down. Lol. I wore a dress so not much to hide. They go thru your bag...nothing abnormal


How did you get cleared because of work? Just curious sorry!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Happy 28 weeks Babygirl!


----------



## Babygirl3289

Bubbles1088 said:


> Happy 28 weeks Babygirl!


Thank you !! :)


----------



## babyvaughan

Swing arrived Wednesday, just ordered the front pack carrier today! All that's left to buy is the changing pad cover & water proof mat then we have everything :D


----------



## jbk

I have been completely MIA, but I just finished nursing school and will graduate next week!! Maybe I will be on more now!


----------



## babyvaughan

Jbk congrats on finishing school such a big accomplishment and right before your baby is due that's awesome!!


----------



## Babygirl3289

jbk said:


> I have been completely MIA, but I just finished nursing school and will graduate next week!! Maybe I will be on more now!

Congrats! That's amazing! LPN or RN? 

I am an LPN :)


----------



## Bubbles1088

Congrats jbk!!! What a great accomplishment!


----------



## Srrme

Jrepp said:


> Babygirl3289 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> I had a pretty interesting day. Went to Ob screening because of the baby shaking. I was starting to get worried, they were more worried about the leaking fluid. Was put on monitors for a couple hours and they did an exam. All is well but it was quite draining,
> 
> 
> Glad everything is ok.
> 
> The baby was shaking? and I didn't know you were leaking fluid? Was it coming from your vagina?Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, he's been having these weird tremors that feel like a whole body shake for a few weeks now. At first I thought he had the heebie jeebies but it hasn't really settled down, even though it doesn't happen all the time. The fluid was coming from my vagina, but it turns out I just have really watery and abundant amounts of discharge. I will ask the doctor to check fluid levels next week at my appointment.
> 
> 
> 
> Srrme said:
> 
> 
> I've re-scheduled my appointment from tomorrow evening to Monday evening.
> 
> I'm so happy to have reached 32 weeks already. I can't wait for the next 5 weeks to go by. We've finally bought everything for baby, except for some NB cloth diapers. I still have to buy those. :dohh:
> 
> My little girl is so squirmy lately. :haha: She's definitely running out of room. I hope she's still head down. The last time I went to my MW she said she was. Does anyone know how accurate they are with this sort of thing? I keep worrying about delivering a breech baby (I'm going for a home-birth)!
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing well! :hugs: Not too long now!Click to expand...
> 
> *What brand of cloth diapers are you going to use? *Click to expand...

I bought a bunch of Kawaii diapers for my 1 year old. They were having a Mother's Day sale and a lot of their diapers were around $3.00. :D I've used them before, and although they are a cheaper cloth diaper, they worked fine for us. :D

I plan on ordering some 0-15 month diapers this week for my little girl from there too. 

I'm still on the hunt for other brands though. :D


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Babygirl3289 said:


> Ms Elizabeth said:
> 
> 
> Babygirl....I'm cleared because of work....but you can go on the tsa website and sign up for tsa pre check.
> 
> They literally just pat you down. Lol. I wore a dress so not much to hide. They go thru your bag...nothing abnormal
> 
> I have a security clearance cause of work. perk of the job....lol. they give me a code that's associated with my name so when I buy a ticket...it's automatically set to pre cleared. If that makes senseClick to expand...


----------



## Medzi

I am also a fan of Kawaii diapers!


----------



## timeforababy

Congratulations jbk! What a fantastic achievement. 

As for me, bp was fine at the day unit but they found a trace of protein. Any headaches, dizzy spell, vision problems and I have to go straight in. But I am back at the hospital on Monday so please can we all hope for the best? Only 31 weeks so would like bump to grow until at least 37 weeks :(


----------



## Khatif

Congratulations Jbk! Excellent job!

I disappeared for a bit because we are on holiday. We came to one of those holiday parks where you can rent a house and they have different kind of facilities. My husband was so tired that I was afraid that get a burn out. 

How are you? Did I miss something important? 

I am doing great beside I hate my anterior placenta. I can see her moving but I don't feel her. I will be 29 week tomorrow.


----------



## Starlight34

Congrats jbk, that's fabulous! Must feel good to be all done :flower:
I'm an LPN myself :winkwink:


----------



## Livvy

We had our natural birthing class today. :) now I'm just ready for labor! These weeks are crawling by so slowly!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Anyone else getting bad reflux and feeling sick to their stomach? I had a bad tummy episode last night involving reflux and some long #2 trips to the bathroom. Didn't sleep much because of it and have been feeling on and off sick all day. Still having terrible reflux too. :/


----------



## Baby_Dreams

My reflux is horrible too :(


----------



## Bubbles1088

Blah it's horrible isn't it? It's making me feel unwell all around. Tums help temporarily, until I have to eat again. I've already taken 4 today and I can't exceed 6 in a 24 hour period since I'm pregnant, and I KNOW I'll need them soon after dinner. 

Is it making you nauseous at all? I have a feeling last night's dinner made me feel ill since it was food I'm not used to eating, but I'm just curious. I know too much acid can wreak havoc on your digestive tract.


----------



## babyvaughan

I have been having bad all day reflex for over a month now, sitting/standing it doesn't matter even water comes back up! Doc said babies pushing up on everything is why its so bad!


----------



## jbk

I had a 3D/4D US today and he DID NOT cooperate at all! I get to be rescanned on Saturday, but for now here is my little Anderson Glenn! He is in the fetal position with his knees up to his face and his hand covering the rest! :)
 



Attached Files:







1526729_10103162706842205_7621222049192812802_n.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## jbk

Babygirl3289 said:


> jbk said:
> 
> 
> I have been completely MIA, but I just finished nursing school and will graduate next week!! Maybe I will be on more now!
> 
> Congrats! That's amazing! LPN or RN?
> 
> I am an LPN :)Click to expand...

RN :)


----------



## Livvy

I have been having reflux/feeling nauseous too. :/ It's like first trimester again with the nausea. Is that normal? Thought I was gonna throw up a couple times this week in the morning. 

Has anyone heard from Tasha?


----------



## Harley Quinn

Congrats, jbk! Must feel so nice to be done! 

Bubbles, my reflux has been worse in third tri. Still not too bad, though, so I guess I can't complain. But it does make me nauseated at times. And I have noticed that acidic foods make it worse, like too much tomato (or tomato-y sauces) for example.

Welcome back, Khatif! Hope you had a nice relaxing holiday. :) I can't remember if you've missed any big news. Some ladies are starting to schedule their c-section dates, which is pretty exciting! Including Tonya later this month with her twins!!!

AFM, I am super excited because I bought a woven wrap today! Just a "cheap" Chimparoo one, but I'm really looking forward to learning how to use it (and DH too). Might have to give it a go with my 21 month old to see if he likes it, since it will work for kids ups to 35 lbs. :)

Also, have any of you started to notice that you might be losing teensy bits of mucus plug? I swear, the last few days I've had a little bit of thick, green mucus a few times when I wiped after peeing. I know it doesn't really mean anything at this point, but has anyone else noticed something similar around 30 weeks? I don't remember that with my other two.


----------



## Tasha

Congratulations lpn.

Hope the natural birth class went well livvy. 

Bubbles no reflux here but when my daughter had it really bad as a baby, I had to raise the head end of the bed. Maybe that would help.

Oh no jbk. Anderson is a cheeky one but at least you'll see him again soon.

Harley my plug has never been green, I assume you know you've no infection? 

Khatif I hope you had a good holiday.

Livvy, I'm here and okay. Just very busy as its my little girls 7th birthday on Tuesday, my 30th on Thursday and my angel daughters 8th birthday on Saturday and I move in two weeks. Been at the hospital on Wednesday for a scan and Dr, that went well and she organised more support for me :) thank you for asking.


----------



## RaquelDee

It's a constant festival of reflux and heartburn over here. Zantac is taking the edge off but it's still uncomfortable. Everything seems to set it off to some degree, but acidic foods are definitely worse. No other real complaints, though - I'm in the clear as far as GD goes which is a huge relief. 

Congrats, jbk, hope you can take things easy from now on!


----------



## Medzi

Livvy I'm the same as you. Reflux and nausea bad... Have been puking quite a bit. 

I'm have tons of braxton hicks contractions too. Lately I've been feeling quite on edge, like the baby is going to come soon but I really hope not. I think maybe I just need to try and relax and have more down time. Thngis have been so busy, maybe too much. Especially with my high bp. But it is so hard to take it easy with a very busy toddler...


----------



## k4th

Hi all :hi:

Going back a few days but.... Lovely bumps ladies :thumbup:

Tasha - you sound hectic! Hope your dd has a lovely birthday on Tuesday & you have a good birthday too :)

Tonya - so excited for you meeting your twins soon!! 

Jbk - congrats on graduating :happydance:

Harley Quinn - I've not noticed any plug, but I'm only 29 weeks here. 

Afm - reflux & heartburn... Yep. Oh the joys!! Had two of my four specialist appointments this week - both went well. One of my consultants was very switched on & told me to insist on seeing her and not a registrar in future. This is after I called in a senior specialist - whom I know she has spoken to :blush: At least I feel listened to now! Going to see the senior specialist tomorrow so I'm hoping to have a plan for birth this time tomorrow :) I have a week off with dd & oh this week so we're going to do some nice things as a family of three whilst we still can - thinking of the beach, a kids theme park & possibly a fairy forest - very excited!!

Hope everyone else is doing well! :)


----------



## BeautifulRose

Happy Mothers Day Ladies :)

Question? How often does your baby get hiccups? I feel like my son is constantly hiccuping like 4 times a day. With DD I never noticed her have them once so just making sure it's normal.


----------



## Khatif

I never feel her having hicups :)


----------



## Bubbles1088

Happy Mother's Day, ladies!

Harley, I get that sometimes when I wipe, but I have the whole pregnancy. I think the time to be concerned is if it's bloody.

Rose, I feel mine hiccup 3-4 times a day too. 

AFM, my DH got me a Mother's Day card and roses! They were sitting on the counter this morning! And to think I got a little miffed at him because he woke me up setting them up (he works late). I had no idea! It's so sweet! :)


----------



## Livvy

Happy Mother's Day everyone :)

Tasha, so glad to hear everything is going well. I'm glad the docs are getting you more support! Please keep us updated as plans come into place/change for you. 

Rose, I feel mine get hiccups once every few days. But I've heard lots of people say they feel them more often. It's a good sign because it means baby is practicing breathing!


----------



## Livvy

Oh yeah, 32 week bump!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Bubbles1088

Love the bump, Livvy!


----------



## Srrme

Happy Mommy's day!

My baby gets the hiccups 3-4 times a day. All my babies have. :shrug:


----------



## k4th

I'm beginning to feel hiccups a couple of times a day. Dd had them loads both before & after she was born. So cute <3


----------



## babyvaughan

Happy Mothers Day to all of you! I took my mom to breakfast and bought her a new outfit :) my fiance bought me roses and my favorite candy in case I had a sweet tooth! Mom and I were picturing next year with a little 10 month old its going to be so much different but were excited!


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Happy mothers day ladies!

Beautiful bump Livvy! Congratulations on 32 weeks. 

Tasha, I'm glad things are going well. I hope the Drs continue to keep a close eye on you and you get the care you need. And happy bday to you and your daughter!

I feel my baby get the hiccups every few days.

Is anyone experiencing hand pain as a pregnancy symptom? I've had some swelling in my hands and when I wake up in the morning they are so stiff I can't even bend my fingers. My dr said its water retention putting pressure on my tendons but it seems like a very odd symptom. Just curious if anyone else is experiencing the same thing.


----------



## Jrepp

I have joyofmylife. My hands are always swelling and by the time I go to bed my hands and wrists hurt so bad I can barely move them. I think it might be pregnancy induced carpal tunnel


----------



## Livvy

I feel like a broken record here but I am so ready to have this baby...


----------



## Bubbles1088

Livvy, I am too! Tired of tailbone pain, reflux, peeing all the time, and sleep issues! I feel like I am going to miss being pregnant though at the same time. We plan on having more though, so hopefully will be able to enjoy it all again. :)


----------



## sammynashley

Hi ladies been missing for a couple days had a horrible cold that took it out of me.

Tasha- hope the birthdays went well, glad theyve put a care plan in place for you & bubs.

Beautifulrose- all my baby's have had hiccups, DD used to get them so often and so bad my whole belly would jump, this time around I feel them least twice a day.

Livvy- lovely bump! 

Afm- I'm 32weeks only 7 weeks left! Also struggling with heartburn and reflux too it's the worst it's ever been, gaviscon doesn't help either I end up taking maximum dose and still end up in agony. 

Had a really embarrassing moment this morning luckily hubby had already left for work, I had a coughing fit and ended up wetting myself :( never had it happen before. Think I need to keep up with the pelvic floor exercise!


----------



## k4th

Sammynashley - I've done the coughing/sneezing & peeking things a couple of times :blush: luckily they've been leaks rather than a full bladder. I can't quite bring myself to buy tena lady so I'm doing pelvic floors like there's no tomorrow! It was worse when I was ill with a cold - seems to be a bit better now I'm not coughing all the time :)


----------



## sammynashley

Glad I'm not the only one k4th! I've not had a full bladder accident. Just a little leak, I'm only in my 20's so refuse to buy tena lady too :)


----------



## dan-o

Hiccups all the time here! 
I was like that with #2 livvy, very hard 3rd tri and was glad when he came safe and sound at 38w!!! 
The stress incontinence is delightful isn't it :haha:

Tasha happy birthday!! So pleased all is well, not long now, can't believe how close we are all getting to meeting our babies! 

Been a bit busy here with ill kids and revolting weather! It's warmed up and stopped raining now so hopefully these germs will bugger off!! :)


----------



## dan-o

Here's my 30 week baby belly :flower:

I'm actually feeling ok (aside from some achy varicose veins in unmentionable places!) although when he pops out to transverse, it's a bit uncomfortable. He's oblique or even head down today which is fine by me lol :thumbup: 

https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/ABBF5DE3-B02E-4E27-A01D-9E275B4FEBBC.jpg


----------



## babyvaughan

I'm hoping it just a rough week but saturday I told my fiance I think I'm done being pregnant can it be July now? Lol then later I cried because all my clothes were uncomfortable, then cried because I felt bad for complaining. Thankfully he's very supportive or I'd be a mess, I felt really sad last night for no reason I think messed up sleep, body changes, and hormones are getting the best of me!


----------



## Srrme

I hate complaining about being uncomfortable during pregnancy, especially since I've had early babies and had to experience the NICU with them, but this pregnancy is kicking my butt. I feel bloated every time I eat and feel so uncomfortable all day. I can't wait to actually be able to sleep comfortably again. :nope:


----------



## k4th

Happy birthday tasha!

Lovely bump dan-o!!

Babyvaughan & srme - I'm so ready for bubs to arrive too. We ttc for two years for this bubba, so she/he really is a blessing.... But my word!! Between spd, lack of sleep, heartburn, reflux, stress incontinenxe & being high risk with a million appointments... I am ready for July. 

My consultant appointments went really well today :thumbup: I finally have a plan :) I know what I can & can't do (yes to epidural if my blood counts are ok, yes to remifentomil (sp?), no to pethodine, no to either ventouse or forceps at all, yes to section with either general or spinal anaesthetic; which one depends on blood counts). I'm hoping to just use gas & air, but it's great to know which of my back up options are safe! And I can go to my local hospital - 20 mins away instead of an hour + really bad traffic :happydance:


----------



## Babygirl3289

Wow - I cant believe some of you are 32 weeks already! That is just insane !

Dan-o - I can definitely relate to you with the varicose veins in weird places! 

I am pretty ready to be done too. Its hard to sit at work now because it feels my ribs are stretching and its very uncomfortable. I can't wait for my next scan on May 22nd in 11 days! And then Hawaii in 12 days! 

Praying the remaining 11 weeks of pregnancy fly right on by.


----------



## Medzi

I'm ready to be done too. This will be our last baby though so I'm trying reallllly hard to enjoy it but it had been tough lately!! 

I want a nap...


----------



## sammynashley

Glad your appointments went well k4th! I'm dreading my next consultant appt, excited because I get another scan but dreading it because we'll find out if my placenta will be a issue during the csection.

Medzi- I'm ready to be done aswell but don't quite want to as I'm 98% certain this is our last and was our hardest to concieve. 


Afm- my "school run friend" had her baby yesterday and I saw him today he was so cute and just made me want my baby even more! I also ended up looking at paint charts this afternoon. I've suddenly got the urge to paint and clean everything before little man comes along.


----------



## Khatif

Thanks girls.

We had a good holiday. My husband is relaxed now and my son enjoyed it very much.

I am starting to experience 3rd trimester. I feel big and heavy and getting not too much fun. Although I am rather happy with the fact that even through my anterior placenta I feel her very regularly and strongish.

For us this is the last pregnancy. I cannot carry more baby since my pelvis and hip would not be able to make it through one more time. So for us this is not a choice to make.

Sammy, I know how you feel about wanting my baby more. Couple of days ago I have seen a baby in the swimming pool. It made me really want my baby right now :)


----------



## Babygirl3289

Does anyone have a sensitive area on the baby bump? I have too areas kind of upper abdomen on both sides that if I press on it, it hurts!

And oh man - little one has his feet up in my diaphragm! weird feeling - I can feel him kickin his little feet :)


----------



## k4th

Sammyandashley - I hope your appointment goes well. Just checked the front page & I know it's not for a couple of weeks yet. You'll get a plan too - either way!! Personally I think that being as prepared as possible is better than not knowing :hugs:

Khatif - this will be our second & last baby too. I am so happy to be expecting - I just don't think I could physically or mentally do another high risk pregnancy. 

Babygirl - I do have sensitive areas, but it depends how baby is sitting. Mine move around a little.


----------



## Jrepp

My tummy certainly has some sensitive areas to it as well. I just got done telling my hubby that it feels like a really bad sunburn that you can't touch.


----------



## Livvy

Dan-o -- are those maternity shorts or are you still in normal shorts?? If they are normal shorts I am so jealous! All my jean shorts are now too small. :( super cute bump by the way! :flower:


----------



## Babygirl3289

Jrepp said:


> My tummy certainly has some sensitive areas to it as well. I just got done telling my hubby that it feels like a really bad sunburn that you can't touch.


Yes same here! And the other day the baby kicked it so hard I almost cried! I think I remember my sister telling me that she had the same thing happen with her stomach when she was preggo too.


----------



## timeforababy

Hi everyone. Glad to see everyone doing well. 

32 weeks today!! Not sure how that happened. 

Had my consultant appointment yeaterday with a scan. The dietitian would prefer I eat more carbs but my blood sugars aren't cpntrolled if I do. Let's see how it goes. 

Fibroid wasn't seen but baby's head was pushed right down into the cervix. Spine at the front, 55th centile abdominal so nothing to suggest a big baby yet. 

They were unconcerned about hypertension but its creeping up a bit so it's monitoring twice a week for a bit. Fingers crossed nothing wrong. 

Back to consultants in 4 weeks, diabetic nurse in a few weeks I think.

Hope everyone has a good week and it's so close now!!


----------



## poppy

Wow! Quite a lot of us over 30 weeks already!


----------



## k4th

poppy said:


> Wow! Quite a lot of us over 30 weeks already!

I'll be joining the 30 week club tomorrow :)


----------



## Medzi

Exciting... Not long until we will start seeing some babies born!!


----------



## cdex67

I can't believe I'm almost 33 weeks I'm ready to be done too. I have heartburn that makes me nauseous, I'm starting to swell, my pelvis hurts and I feel like I was kicked in the vagina, and I'm pretty sure I have PEP ( or PUPPPS, same thing). I started getting a couple stretch marks right under my belly button, and then they started to itch uncontrollably and now they're covered in red bumps and sometimes so itchy I want to rip my skin off. And of course this doesn't go away until after delivery. So lots of lotion and ice seems to help. Bleck.

On a good note, I have about 50 days to go, ahhhh.


----------



## dan-o

Babygirl3289 said:


> Does anyone have a sensitive area on the baby bump? I have too areas kind of upper abdomen on both sides that if I press on it, it hurts!
> 
> And oh man - little one has his feet up in my diaphragm! weird feeling - I can feel him kickin his little feet :)

Yes!! I get this every time from about now! If I carry something (like a box or something pointy) and it pokes into my belly it absolutely kills!! It's mainly one one side just below my ribs, but if baby is hanging out the other way, it hurts both sides. Goes away completely afterwards last 2 times, presuming it's tortured ab muscles lol :flower:

Sorry you ladies are suffering :( I didn't enjoy 3rd tri that much with ds2. This time I'm fine and time is almost going too fast, amazing how each pregnancy experience is so different! :hugs:



Livvy said:


> Dan-o -- are those maternity shorts or are you still in normal shorts?? If they are normal shorts I am so jealous! All my jean shorts are now too small. :( super cute bump by the way! :flower:

My normal ones, but they were a bit big pre pregnancy and do have a hairband on the button to stop them digging in when I sit down! ;)


----------



## babyvaughan

When's everyone setting up like there car seat/stroller/babies first bed ( were doing packnplay bassinet by our bed for first few months). I was thinking 34 wks which is 5 weeks early for me but I don't know if that's too early?


----------



## Bubbles1088

31 weeks today! Hard to believe some of us are reaching 33 weeks soon! Wow!

Dan-o, I don't even open my drawer of regular pants. They laugh at me when I look at them. :haha: I hope I'll eventually fit them again. I don't think the hairband trick would even work for me right now!

Babyv we will set up our stuff after the shower, which is on May 30th. I'll be 33.5 weeks then. I don't think it's too early. Do it when you're ready. :)

AFM, ready to be done too. Yesterday I was depressed and restless all day. I couldn't bring myself to do much of anything, and I cried on and off. :/ I'm ready to be done with this pregnancy and to meet our little one! And I'm tired of feeling like I'm going to pop after I eat! And peeing all the time. And tailbone pain. And not getting to eat sushi. And the list goes on! I do like being pregnant though, just not right now! I feel like I've been pregnant for ages!


----------



## BeautifulRose

I've had the crib up since 24 weeks but I still haven't done the car seat installation yet. The stroller has been put together since I got it but it just sits in my bedroom corner.


----------



## Tasha

I would leave your car seats until term (37 weeks) as some car insurances are funny about a car seat if you're in an accident before that.


----------



## Khatif

babyvaughan said:


> When's everyone setting up like there car seat/stroller/babies first bed ( were doing packnplay bassinet by our bed for first few months). I was thinking 34 wks which is 5 weeks early for me but I don't know if that's too early?

The crib is already at its place. The car seat is staying at the house until we actually go to the hospital. I see no point to put it into the care before we are going to use it :).
The stroller is upstairs still packed, I hope to bring it down somewhere next week.

I am sorry ladies you suffer soo much. It is not easy for me neither but I am still okish. I hardly can sleep lately and the heartburn is getting very annoying. My biggest problem is taking my son to school and pick him up. I cannot see myself walking that much for 11 more weeks :S


----------



## TonyaG

I totally agree with all of you, I am done too, I don't know how people carry twins to full term! I think some of my problem is that being in the hospital has made me lazy and out of shape, taking a shower and applying lotion is hard work for me!

We are not preparing anything, I will have time to prepare when the girls are in the NICU. 
With my son (my first) I wanted to be prepared so I think I had everything ready at about 36 weeks. As for the car seat, we put in the base, but not the carrier. 

I have 11 more days....


----------



## MKHewson

TonyaG said:


> I totally agree with all of you, I am done too, I don't know how people carry twins to full term! I think some of my problem is that being in the hospital has made me lazy and out of shape, taking a shower and applying lotion is hard work for me!
> 
> We are not preparing anything, I will have time to prepare when the girls are in the NICU.
> With my son (my first) I wanted to be prepared so I think I had everything ready at about 36 weeks. As for the car seat, we put in the base, but not the carrier.
> 
> I have 11 more days....


YOu have handle this so amazingly Tonya, and here you are the home stretch. Wont be long now and you will long for lazy hospital days LOL. Just kidding...all you hard work and sacrifice will pay off, and you will have two little beauties to fill your life with joy.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Wow Tonya only 11 more days. That's so crazy! I bet you'll be glad to be out of the hospital though!

Here's the 31 week bump. I feel huge!
 



Attached Files:







photo (25).jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Khatif

TonyaG said:


> I totally agree with all of you, I am done too, I don't know how people carry twins to full term! I think some of my problem is that being in the hospital has made me lazy and out of shape, taking a shower and applying lotion is hard work for me!
> 
> We are not preparing anything, I will have time to prepare when the girls are in the NICU.
> With my son (my first) I wanted to be prepared so I think I had everything ready at about 36 weeks. As for the car seat, we put in the base, but not the carrier.
> 
> I have 11 more days....

11 days. That is crazy. I cannot imagine how heavy is carrying twins But you are doing great.


----------



## TonyaG

Thank you all! 
Yesterday they estimated that Baby A weighs 3lbs 10oz, and Baby B was 3lbs 15oz, so combined I have over 7lbs of baby!
Good thing I make big babies, since they are coming so early.


----------



## Bubbles1088

That's great, Tonya! And their weight will only go up in 11 days' time. Woot! :happydance:


----------



## Babygirl3289

That's awesome Tonya! I am praying they continue to gain weight! :) 

Good luck to you! You are doing amazing!

My OB's office never called about my GTT results so I checked online and my level as 95.. Is that borderline?? 

I am assuming they didn't call because I don't have GD?


----------



## heaveneats

tonya that is so crazy i cant wait to see your bundles :) so so exciting, hope the hospital stay has been okay xx

i am so excited, handed in my Maternity leave stuff today to my manager, it felt so nice since its been really brutal at work lately- i deal with customer complaints all day, every day, i hate my job title - Customer relations coordinator (i am the coordinator of crapp!) i leave for my 10 day vacation on June 15th, then start mat leave june 29th which is early but i dont want my employment insurance getting messed up if baby comes early, better safe then sorry, and i want to spend time just me, DD, and hubby

planning my baby shower with my mom, mom in law and its really coming together, very exciting, its coming up on May 31st :)

hope all you ladies are well xx


----------



## babyvaughan

Babygirl3289 said:


> That's awesome Tonya! I am praying they continue to gain weight! :)
> 
> Good luck to you! You are doing amazing!
> 
> My OB's office never called about my GTT results so I checked online and my level as 95.. Is that borderline??
> 
> I am assuming they didn't call because I don't have GD?

No that's good 130 is cut off I was 126 and she had no concerns and said I passed, they didn't call me either!


----------



## cdex67

My 32 week bump pic.
https://i1292.photobucket.com/albums/b564/ifightfire15/Mobile%20Uploads/20150508_082128_zpscph1dytl.jpg


----------



## LIB

I hope everyone else is doing well.

I'm not feeling too good lately, really getting fed up with travelling to hospitals and waiting around all the time, i have to take DD all the time too so she hates it.
Mostly I'm feeling hugely unsupported by my OH, he won't talk about that baby at all. I feel like i'm going through everything on my own.


----------



## Livvy

Such a cute bump, Bubbles!!

Cdex you are really starting to pop! So cute. :)

Tonya that's great that they are over 3 lbs!! My cousin had premie twins at 32 weeks and they were in the low 2 lb range. 

LIB I'm sorry you're feeling that way hun :hugs:


----------



## sammynashley

Lovely bumps ladies!

We've set up the Moses basket but that's about it, the Moses basket currently had a tenant already thanks to DD she's wrapped my big me to you bear up in a blanket and put it inside :) we'll leave the car seat indoors in it's box until baby comes home. I want to play with my pram but don't want to mark it or scratch it before it's actually being used or jinx myself. 

Afm- I'm being very hormonal hubby keeps making these plans of a weekend, I think forgetting that I'm pregnant. Plus it's all around his family. It might sound horrible but I want a weekend just the four us not spending the next 4 weekends with his family. Our next weekend alone won't be the 6th June :( sorry for my rant but I'm grumpy!


----------



## Khatif

LIB said:


> I hope everyone else is doing well.
> 
> I'm not feeling too good lately, really getting fed up with travelling to hospitals and waiting around all the time, i have to take DD all the time too so she hates it.
> Mostly I'm feeling hugely unsupported by my OH, he won't talk about that baby at all. I feel like i'm going through everything on my own.

I am sorry about your OH. Do you know what is he behaving like that? I can understand if you feel fed up with going to the hospitals. Try to keep up!



cdex67 said:


> My 32 week bump pic.
> https://i1292.photobucket.com/albums/b564/ifightfire15/Mobile%20Uploads/20150508_082128_zpscph1dytl.jpg

Very cute bump! You look beautiful!



sammynashley said:


> Lovely bumps ladies!
> 
> We've set up the Moses basket but that's about it, the Moses basket currently had a tenant already thanks to DD she's wrapped my big me to you bear up in a blanket and put it inside :) we'll leave the car seat indoors in it's box until baby comes home. I want to play with my pram but don't want to mark it or scratch it before it's actually being used or jinx myself.
> 
> Afm- I'm being very hormonal hubby keeps making these plans of a weekend, I think forgetting that I'm pregnant. Plus it's all around his family. It might sound horrible but I want a weekend just the four us not spending the next 4 weekends with his family. Our next weekend alone won't be the 6th June :( sorry for my rant but I'm grumpy!

I can totally understand you. It doesn't sound horrible. It sounds human and normal. You are one family and you have to spend the time together and not spending all the time with his family and being busy with things you don't feel up for it.


----------



## sammynashley

Thanks for understanding Khatif, hubby just makes me sound grumpy and that I have an issue with his family, which I don't. I just want to feel comfortable and not be on parade infront of his family. I hate wearing bras ATM and once I'm in that's it I take it off but I can hardly do that around his family I'm not small chested either. Just feel like screaming.


----------



## Babygirl3289

babyvaughan said:


> Babygirl3289 said:
> 
> 
> That's awesome Tonya! I am praying they continue to gain weight! :)
> 
> Good luck to you! You are doing amazing!
> 
> My OB's office never called about my GTT results so I checked online and my level as 95.. Is that borderline??
> 
> I am assuming they didn't call because I don't have GD?
> 
> No that's good 130 is cut off I was 126 and she had no concerns and said I passed, they didn't call me either!Click to expand...



oh ok good :) Ya kind of strange because they usually always call me with my lab results ? But oh well. :) No news is good news I guess. 

I have had a headache for the last 24 hours or more and its driving me nuts. I have been drinking water and took some Tylenol but I think it is related to a knot I have in my neck/back. It's hard to focus at work like this :(


----------



## Livvy

Got my first stretch marks on my belly. :( someone reassure me and tell me babes is worth it!


----------



## sammynashley

Livvy, I'm one of the "unlucky" ones that have a road map or stretch marks on my belly and they've faded so much and they are so worth the gorgeous baby you'll end up with in your arms. Try not to worry too much :hugs:


----------



## Medzi

I have a map of stretch marks too - worth it :)

Lib, I'm sorry he is being that way :( Mine doesn't talk much about baby either, but he is being supportive of the pregnancy.

I had an appointment yesterday and they are unhappy with my blood pressure as usual. No increase in meds, but I'm to keep doing what I'm doing an monitor close at home. They also set up a growth ultrasound for me, which I had this morning. Puffin is big! Usually with bp issues, the risk is high for a small baby. Not for me. My son was 7 lbs, 15 ounces and born at 37 weeks! So looks like Puffin is on track to be about the same or bigger if born around then. They estimated 6 1/4 pounds right now! Of course with some give or take as it can be inaccurate, so we will see. But I'm wouldn't be surprised. I'm huge and my bump is very heavy! (I feel for you Tonya!!). But everything looks good. The tech had me close my eyes sometimes so I couldn't see gender.

33 weeks today! Can't believe it! My son made is arrival at 37 weeks 1 day (on his own!) so I might only have about 4 weeks left&#8230; Hopefully at least, especially with my bp being dumb. 

I am just getting so excited for all of us to have our babies! I was part of a June group a few years ago and it was amazing having a new baby announcement almost daily! <3


----------



## Bubbles1088

Livvy, I just started getting stretch marks too not long ago myself. I have a feeling it will be worth it! :)

Happy 33 weeks, Medzi!!! Time is flying!


----------



## babyvaughan

Yesterday I was in a lot of discomfort, I can't eat meals now because I feel like my belly is going to explode so I have to eat small amounts throughout day so far its helped today! This is my only week I don't have an appt for the next 2 months lol Getting our place cleaned up really good and I think I'm going to pack the diaper bag today :)


----------



## Babygirl3289

Congrats Medzi on being 33 weeks! wow!! 


I still have a headache and its been a day and a half. I checked my bp and it was 110/68 - I think it might be related to a knot in my shoulder. Idk but it wont go away :(


----------



## Srrme

I'm 33 weeks today! :happydance: 4 more weeks until term and then this little girl can come whenever she wants. :D I only have 8 more progesterone shots too. Yay! 

I've been so uncomfortable lately. I barely sleep. If I eat a full meal I feel horrible! This morning I had a tiny bit of whole milk for the first time (I normally drink 2%) and had what seemed like Lactose Intolerance pains! :dohh: It wasn't fun. :nope: 

I have one more appointment on the 29th with my Midwife in office, then she'll be coming to my house. :flower: Can't wait! 

I hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## jbk

I am trying to catch up on everyone! Can't believe how fast this pregnancy has gone! 

AFM: I am having a horrible time sleeping. I wake up to pee like 3-4x a night and then it takes at least 45 mins to get into a comfortable position and fall back asleep. I had my GTT and passed with an 84, but they also checked my Hgb and it was low, so I am now on iron to correct the anemia. My energy level is diminished.... but I am hanging in there! I get to go back on Saturday to see him in 3D/4D and hope he cooperates this time!! Mommy just wants to see that sweet face!!


----------



## hollyw79

would anyone of you ladies due at the BEGINNING of July want to trade with ME who is due at the end?!!? :rofl: :rofl:

I feel like I can't get into the 30's weeks for the life of me :haha:

draggggggggggggggggging!


----------



## Livvy

You're so close to being 30 weeks Holly!! Hang in there!

Thanks girls about the encouragement about the stretch marks. :hugs: I know it's such a little thing but it's still hard. 

Does anyone in the US know if you are allowed to start short-term disability leave before you actually have the baby? I know it's 6 weeks long for normal births and 8 for c-sections (I think)... But I want to know if I can start in June or no.


----------



## BeautifulRose

Livvy I've been on short term disability since 29 weeks and I'm in Ohio. But your Dr had to approve it. It doesn't change the allowed time given for maternity leave. But my pay got cut to 60% until I give birth and then I'm at 100% pay for maternity leave.


----------



## Medzi

Time for a prenatal massage babygirl!


----------



## Khatif

hollyw79 said:


> would anyone of you ladies due at the BEGINNING of July want to trade with ME who is due at the end?!!? :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> I feel like I can't get into the 30's weeks for the life of me :haha:
> 
> draggggggggggggggggging!

I am totally there with you! I feel time is not moving and I will never reach 30 weeks or 36 weeks, both feels like a distance in time I never can get done.

How is your baby moving btw? 
Mine is still the same more or less. I still feel her much less than others and I have days (today is one of them) when I start to panic a bit. I am so fed up with this anterior placenta, I want to feel my baby moving more and stronger :(


----------



## Medzi

Khatif anterior placentas are no fun... I have one too but now I feel so much movement and my tummy moves all time time with the pushes and pokes. Puffin in measuring big though so I'm sure than helps. I remember with my son (also had an anterior placenta with him) I had to be diligent about doing kick counts bc it was hard to feel him. I feel this one so much now I haven't had to focus on counting. I bet in a few more weeks you'll feel lots! <3


----------



## hollyw79

Khatif said:


> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> would anyone of you ladies due at the BEGINNING of July want to trade with ME who is due at the end?!!? :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> I feel like I can't get into the 30's weeks for the life of me :haha:
> 
> draggggggggggggggggging!
> 
> I am totally there with you! I feel time is not moving and I will never reach 30 weeks or 36 weeks, both feels like a distance in time I never can get done.
> 
> How is your baby moving btw?
> Mine is still the same more or less. I still feel her much less than others and I have days (today is one of them) when I start to panic a bit. I am so fed up with this anterior placenta, I want to feel my baby moving more and stronger :(Click to expand...

Baby is still soooo quiet. I can go an entire day with barely feeling a thing! I for sure have my moments when I start to worry! This kid better sleep through the night from birth :rofl: when I had my ultrasound about two weeks ago... Baby seemed to move well enough :shrug: and I sort of felt some of it BUT overall, not enough for my liking!


----------



## hollyw79

Livvy, in my last pregnancy, my doc said he could write me out as early as 38 weeks but it would pull from my overall maternity leave and take away what you have once baby comes which SUCKS.


----------



## Livvy

I will have to ask at my next doctor's appointment then. I'm sorta up in the air about work at the moment, we don't know if I'll go back right away or take a long break. I'm also in the middle of changing floors, I'm *probably* changing jobs completely at 35 weeks which is just nuts and will probably be stressful. Ugh. Everything is so crazy. I wish American mommies got more maternity leave. :/


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Amen livvy....I would love maternity leave!


----------



## dan-o

Gosh I feel for you ladies having to work and feeling the strain. I would have hated working last time, 3rd tri was hard with that pregnancy! 
I'm lucky as I'm a SAHM now with a small home based sideline which gives us shopping money. :flower:

Had my Heath visitor 'home visit' today, must say she was actually lovely, makes a change! 

It's been raining here so bad today, had to run all my errands in the car! :wacko: 

I had an ant placenta with Vincent, definitely felt him a LOT less, I went in a few times for monitoring, as it was such a worry!


----------



## dan-o

Sorry some of you have stretchies, they suck, although they do dull down a lot. I've never had any while pregnant, but got a few on the front of my belly 2 weeks after delivering my first baby! I thought I'd got away with it at first. No one ever told me you can get them AFTER as well!! :haha:


----------



## Babygirl3289

hollyw79 said:


> would anyone of you ladies due at the BEGINNING of July want to trade with ME who is due at the end?!!? :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> I feel like I can't get into the 30's weeks for the life of me :haha:
> 
> draggggggggggggggggging!


Hahah I totally can compare!! I am due July 31st! But my C-section is scheduled the 24th. So At least you are ahead of me! I am only 28 weeks 6 days!!


----------



## Babygirl3289

I am planning on working all the way up until the day before my C-section:nope:

Not what I want to do but my job is a desk job and pretty stress-free, so I cant complain there- Plus we could use the money! 

1 week until Hawaii! I cannot wait!!! :happydance: :cloud9:


----------



## sammynashley

Maternity leave sounds quite complicated across the pond and I can't believe how different it is over here. I've been very lucky as I've been on leave since 26 weeks when they wanted to deliver little man. I've taken all my annual holiday which was 7 weeks and I'll start maternity leave officially next week on the 19th. 

It was a lot sooner than I wanted but my managers didn't want me having complications that could be made worse by working so they chose to push me on leave :( and I've still got 50days left til the latest potential section date.


----------



## Babygirl3289

I'm sorry Sammy :( That's tough


I forgot to mention that I was in the bath the other night and started leaking colostrum! That makes me happy!! Does that mean I will be able to at least produce some milk??


----------



## Jrepp

Had a pretty big scare at the OB today. My fundal height was measuring 25.5cm rather than 29 cm or close too, so they sent me off for a quick scan to make sure the little guy was ok and growing properly. There was good news and bad news with the scan. The good news is that little man is actually measuring a few days ahead and weighs in at 3.5 pounds already. He's right on track to be an 8 pound baby. The bad news is that he has found himself jammed into a pretty tight spot and is laying transverse still. They said the position he is in is going to make it difficult for him to flip head down. 

I also spoke with the anesthesiologist who confirmed what I already knew. I will not be able to get an epidural contrary to what the other OB thought. Because of the location of my spina bifida and the fracture on my back they can not safely go in and effectively numb the right areas....that alone is risky but the bleeding disorder that I have makes an epidural way too dangerous and "no doctor would ever take that risk". So in the event I do need a c-section (which might be very likely if little man doesn't flip in the next week or so) I will have to go under general anesthesia and miss out on the birth.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Jrepp, glad baby is ok, but sorry to hear about the epidural problem. :( I really hope you don't have to have a c-section and go under. Hoping that baby finds his way to head down!


----------



## k4th

:hugs: jrepp - glad baby is measuring a good size but sorry about the position & pain relief options. I'm in a similar boat - but I won't know until the day whether an epidural/spinal is ok so I'm effectively ruling it out & trying to prepare for natural birth or general anaesthetic. Have you done any research on helping baby to turn? Spinning babies website is supposed to be good, although I haven't used any of their techniques personally. I'm going to a birth class & they recommended "rebozo" (sp?) as a good turning technique - again I haven't used it myself but our instructor said she knew lots of ladies who had success with it. Hope your little man gets unstuck & manages to turn for you. Fx'd :flower:


----------



## Livvy

Aww Jrepp I hope he turns! 

Anyone else been SUPER emotional lately? Hubby and I have been arguing every day and I've been crying EVERY day! This is not normal. I think I'm extra hormonal and moody. :(


----------



## Srrme

Has anyone else had a mild headache ALL day this late in the pregnancy? I've had one since I woke up and it's driving me nuts. It's not too bad, but it's annoying. I had similar headaches early on in this pregnancy...


----------



## Bubbles1088

Livvy, a couple of days ago, I just couldn't do anything. I was sad and annoyed and just blah all around. I cried on and off and just bitched and complained about various things (mainly my mom). I got in bed around 9 because I couldn't feel better. Then the next day, I was totally fine. Happy, even. Feeling ok today though. 

I hope you feel better soon. Arguing is never fun. :(


----------



## Babygirl3289

Srrme said:


> Has anyone else had a mild headache ALL day this late in the pregnancy? I've had one since I woke up and it's driving me nuts. It's not too bad, but it's annoying. I had similar headaches early on in this pregnancy...

I had a headache that lasted about 2 full days - It might be tension related or a knot in your neck or back or shoulders? Feel around and massage those areas to see if there are sore spots and have your hubby rub your back really good. Mine finally went away today - I did check my B/P just in case and it was normal. I have a huge lump on my trapezius muscle though- I think because I sleep tense and normally sleep on my left side :-/


----------



## Babygirl3289

Jrepp said:


> Had a pretty big scare at the OB today. My fundal height was measuring 25.5cm rather than 29 cm or close too, so they sent me off for a quick scan to make sure the little guy was ok and growing properly. There was good news and bad news with the scan. The good news is that little man is actually measuring a few days ahead and weighs in at 3.5 pounds already. He's right on track to be an 8 pound baby. The bad news is that he has found himself jammed into a pretty tight spot and is laying transverse still. They said the position he is in is going to make it difficult for him to flip head down.
> 
> I also spoke with the anesthesiologist who confirmed what I already knew. I will not be able to get an epidural contrary to what the other OB thought. Because of the location of my spina bifida and the fracture on my back they can not safely go in and effectively numb the right areas....that alone is risky but the bleeding disorder that I have makes an epidural way too dangerous and "no doctor would ever take that risk". So in the event I do need a c-section (which might be very likely if little man doesn't flip in the next week or so) I will have to go under general anesthesia and miss out on the birth.



Wow Jrepp - That is pretty crazy :( I am glad baby is on track and looks healthy! I am so sorry that he is stuck and hopefully he will flip around , are they going to try to turn him as it gets closer to your due date?


----------



## hollyw79

aww jrepp.. I'm sorry :( that sucks :( it's still technically early and time for baby to turn. I think 30-32 weeks is when baby SHOULD start to settle and there isn't "true" concern until 36 weeks. BUT- my baby is still head up and it's scaring ME so I understand totally how you feel! I know it's even worse for you with the epidural bit. :( fx'd baby cooperates! I agree on the spinningbabies.com website! I've heard lots of great things about it! I've also heard chiropractors can also help!


----------



## Jrepp

Babygirl3289 said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> Had a pretty big scare at the OB today. My fundal height was measuring 25.5cm rather than 29 cm or close too, so they sent me off for a quick scan to make sure the little guy was ok and growing properly. There was good news and bad news with the scan. The good news is that little man is actually measuring a few days ahead and weighs in at 3.5 pounds already. He's right on track to be an 8 pound baby. The bad news is that he has found himself jammed into a pretty tight spot and is laying transverse still. They said the position he is in is going to make it difficult for him to flip head down.
> 
> I also spoke with the anesthesiologist who confirmed what I already knew. I will not be able to get an epidural contrary to what the other OB thought. Because of the location of my spina bifida and the fracture on my back they can not safely go in and effectively numb the right areas....that alone is risky but the bleeding disorder that I have makes an epidural way too dangerous and "no doctor would ever take that risk". So in the event I do need a c-section (which might be very likely if little man doesn't flip in the next week or so) I will have to go under general anesthesia and miss out on the birth.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow Jrepp - That is pretty crazy :( I am glad baby is on track and looks healthy! I am so sorry that he is stuck and hopefully he will flip around , are they going to try to turn him as it gets closer to your due date?Click to expand...

I don't think so, but I won't know until my next appointment in 2 weeks. I do have another scan scheduled for next week so maybe he will be head down at 30. 



hollyw79 said:


> aww jrepp.. I'm sorry :( that sucks :( it's still technically early and time for baby to turn. I think 30-32 weeks is when baby SHOULD start to settle and there isn't "true" concern until 36 weeks. BUT- my baby is still head up and it's scaring ME so I understand totally how you feel! I know it's even worse for you with the epidural bit. :( fx'd baby cooperates! I agree on the spinningbabies.com website! I've heard lots of great things about it! I've also heard chiropractors can also help!

I've heard about spinning babies, and there is another one milescircuit.com that is supposed to be good too. I just don't know whether any of that stuff is safe or would put us in harms way.


----------



## hollyw79

The spinning babies is definitely reputable. I've known women the last few years on here where it has helped. I'm not familiar with the other website.. I'll have to look! Let's just hope babies head south and stay that way! :)


----------



## Lumi

Our little ones room is starting to take shape! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







2015-05-14_09.13.26.jpg
File size: 46.8 KB
Views: 22


----------



## babyvaughan

Jrepp I hope baby turns, I had an epidural fail before so I'm worried of that happening and having to miss the birth because I'm having a C-section so I feel you there, but I hope so much that baby is able to turn and you can go forward as you planned!

Lumi- Room looks so cute, I can't wait to set up our stuff trying my hardest to wait til I hit 34 weeks lol I keep dragging everything out starring at it then putting it back in the closet because I know I still have 3 weeks to go!


----------



## Khatif

Jrepp said:


> Had a pretty big scare at the OB today. My fundal height was measuring 25.5cm rather than 29 cm or close too, so they sent me off for a quick scan to make sure the little guy was ok and growing properly. There was good news and bad news with the scan. The good news is that little man is actually measuring a few days ahead and weighs in at 3.5 pounds already. He's right on track to be an 8 pound baby. The bad news is that he has found himself jammed into a pretty tight spot and is laying transverse still. They said the position he is in is going to make it difficult for him to flip head down.
> 
> I also spoke with the anesthesiologist who confirmed what I already knew. I will not be able to get an epidural contrary to what the other OB thought. Because of the location of my spina bifida and the fracture on my back they can not safely go in and effectively numb the right areas....that alone is risky but the bleeding disorder that I have makes an epidural way too dangerous and "no doctor would ever take that risk". So in the event I do need a c-section (which might be very likely if little man doesn't flip in the next week or so) I will have to go under general anesthesia and miss out on the birth.

I am sorry for the bad news. You still have time so I hope your baby will manage to change position somehow even if he looks a bit "stuck" now. The thing about the pain relief option is really sucky. I can understand if you do not feel good about it.
But happy to know that baby is on the good size and growing as expected.



Livvy said:


> Aww Jrepp I hope he turns!
> 
> Anyone else been SUPER emotional lately? Hubby and I have been arguing every day and I've been crying EVERY day! This is not normal. I think I'm extra hormonal and moody. :(

Oh, yes. SUPER emotional. I cry almost on everything and I am very easy to pick up fight with everybody.



Lumi said:


> Our little ones room is starting to take shape! :happydance:

Beautiful room!


After having two days without feeling the baby enough. I called the midwife. I have to go today to see what is going on. Her movements are clearly decreased. I am very concerned.


----------



## dan-o

Jrepp sorry your baby is being naughty! Mine was also transverse at my 30w appt a week ago, but has been mostly head down but oblique since. My fundal height was 30 though, strange! 
He does try to get his head out over my hip sometimes, it's kinda painful when he does that!!! 
I've started doing inversions, they worked for my last baby, he was nicely head down by 38w. Fingers crossed anyway. I've been told the csection scar is usually only vertical internally, for a transverse baby, and they do a bikini line cut externally, so it's not too bad :hugs: sorry about the epi problem, hope you can avoid a csection all together somehow x


----------



## sammynashley

Jrepp- glad to hear baby's growing well, there's still loads of time for baby and hopefully for your sake he does. My little one has been transverse all along and even now I know his in the same position. My placenta is stopping him from moving down.

Srrme- I had horrible headache couple weeks ago, it was to do with my blood pressure.

Lumi- lovely room!

Khatif- I hope everything's ok with baby! 


Afm- I feel so tired lately, but when i go to bed I can't sleep it's so annoying! Anyone else?


----------



## dan-o

Kahtif, hope everything is ok and it's just positional. Always best to get checked for sure, keep us updated xx

Sammy have you got placenta praevia? My head is like a sieve recently :dohh: Definitely been more tired, I would fall asleep during the day given half the chance :haha:


----------



## dan-o

Lumi said:


> Our little ones room is starting to take shape! :happydance:

Adorable!! Awww <3


----------



## timeforababy

Srrme said:


> Has anyone else had a mild headache ALL day this late in the pregnancy? I've had one since I woke up and it's driving me nuts. It's not too bad, but it's annoying. I had similar headaches early on in this pregnancy...

I've had that the last few days. I presumed it was the blood pressure but it seems to be ok and didn't have the vision issue so didn't go in.

I had the worst leg cramps last night. It started out in my right leg and moved to my left leg :cry: 

But we are visiting nurseries and child-minders today to pick one for baby! How weird and scary. But very thankful we get 6 months here and not 6 weeks.


----------



## timeforababy

Jrepp said:


> I've heard about spinning babies, and there is another one milescircuit.com that is supposed to be good too. I just don't know whether any of that stuff is safe or would put us in harms way.

Spinning babies has a lot of good stuff. My antenatal classes (and midwife) recommend lots of exercise (being in a forward and upright position) will help baby to turn.

Sitting on a birthing ball instead of a sofa, eating at the dining table etc etc. 

Can you have other pain relief? (pethidine or other shots?)


----------



## Jrepp

If I need pain relief during labor she said they can do a PAC line with a button I can push to administer narcotic pain meds but she needs to do some research as to what I can have as I'm allergic to Valium and demoral and some of the others aren't safe with my blood disorder......I didn't realize how big of an ordeal labor and delivery were actually going to be.


----------



## sammynashley

dan-o said:


> Kahtif, hope everything is ok and it's just positional. Always best to get checked for sure, keep us updated xx
> 
> Sammy have you got placenta praevia? My head is like a sieve recently :dohh: Definitely been more tired, I would fall asleep during the day given half the chance :haha:


Yeah it was discovered when I had a scan at 27 weeks, previous to that they said it was high and anterior. But where my placenta is really low he wouldn't be able to move down. I've got another scan on the 26th to see if it's moved it needs to move by 3.5cm to not cause any issues during my csection because it's also anterior so could cause bleeding out etc so really hoping it's moved.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Beautiful room, Lumi!

Khatif, I hope all is well with baby. Keep us updated!

Sammy, I can't sleep either. I fall asleep fine, but I wake up literally every hour to pee, or sometimes just because my body feels like waking me up again. It's annoying! Plus the leg pains and sciatic pains and all that. Frustrating. :(


----------



## dan-o

sammynashley said:


> dan-o said:
> 
> 
> Kahtif, hope everything is ok and it's just positional. Always best to get checked for sure, keep us updated xx
> 
> Sammy have you got placenta praevia? My head is like a sieve recently :dohh: Definitely been more tired, I would fall asleep during the day given half the chance :haha:
> 
> 
> Yeah it was discovered when I had a scan at 27 weeks, previous to that they said it was high and anterior. But where my placenta is really low he wouldn't be able to move down. I've got another scan on the 26th to see if it's moved it needs to move by 3.5cm to not cause any issues during my csection because it's also anterior so could cause bleeding out etc so really hoping it's moved.Click to expand...

Aww that's exactly what happened to my mum with my little sister (15 year age gap so I remeber it well!) what a pain!! Hers was a csection in the end as she went into labour early. Hopefully your has moved, good job you had that scan at 27w then!! :hugs:


----------



## dan-o

Jrepp said:


> If I need pain relief during labor she said they can do a PAC line with a button I can push to administer narcotic pain meds but she needs to do some research as to what I can have as I'm allergic to Valium and demoral and some of the others aren't safe with my blood disorder......I didn't realize how big of an ordeal labor and delivery were actually going to be.

You may suprise yourself and be fine! I did my first with gas and air for the last hour or so and my second crowned as I took my first breaths on the gas and air. I was induced with #1 and he was back to back as well. Staying mobile was my coping mechanism both times! I just dragged my iv line (antibiotics) and ctg machine (constant monitoring) around the room with me! Xxx


----------



## dan-o

Timeforababy, I've been getting the leg cramps too, had a corker in my hamstring 2 nights ago!!!


----------



## Jrepp

Thanks dan-o. The plan is vaginal birth with no meds at all, but I know that it very well may not happen the way I want. As long as Luke makes it out safely that's all that really matters.


----------



## babyvaughan

I have been having a rough last two week feeling really down & anxious, on top of charlie horse cramps every morning, my belly feeling like its going to explode after I eat, and acid reflex all night its been not so fun. Today I feel better. I finally broke down and talked it out with my fiance and my college teacher yesterday which they both made me feel a lot better. I hate complaining about pregnancy because I know how hard it is to even get pregnant but its a lot different than I expected. I hope the next few weeks I can stay strong and try to find ways to enjoy this time! We picked his coming home outfit, I will post a picture :) 

Are any of you ladies going to do the belly cast thing? I almost bought the kit but I thought I'd have a really hard time throwing it away in the future and I dont want it sitting around my house the rest of my life lol.


----------



## babyvaughan

His coming home outfit :D


----------



## k4th

Jut had to share these... Oh picked them out today. But which one will be worn??!



Babyvaughan - I feel like that today. I'm so full I literally have no more space. It's so uncomfortable and I have 10 weeks left! I hate complaining too because I know I'm so lucky :hugs:

Lumi - lovely room :thumbup:


----------



## k4th

So cute babyvaughan!!


----------



## Livvy

Super cute Babyv and k4th :)


----------



## heaveneats

k4th i say it will be pink!


----------



## k4th

heaveneats said:


> k4th i say it will be pink!

Hubby is leaning towards pink. I really don't have a clue!! Getting very excited to find out :)

Eta: I think I have guessed pink on the first page of this thread though.... Had several girl and boy dreams since!


----------



## heaveneats

k4th said:


> heaveneats said:
> 
> 
> k4th i say it will be pink!
> 
> Hubby is leaning towards pink. I really don't have a clue!! Getting very excited to find out :)
> 
> Eta: I think I have guessed pink on the first page of this thread though.... Had several girl and boy dreams since!Click to expand...

haha i guess you really never know i had no idea for DD, no dreams nothing, on my scan with her i was so happy it was a girl, with this one i think i knew from day 1 that it would be a boy since DH's family is all boys, my luck can't be that good twice :haha:


----------



## Bubbles1088

Babyv, that is an ADORABLE coming home outfit! Love it!

k4th, cute! What a nice thing for OH to do!


----------



## hollyw79

awwww :cloud9:

love the little baby outfits! :)

can't wait to see the new BABIES posted on here!


----------



## Babygirl3289

Such cute outfits!! 

29 weeks today! :) 10 more to go! 

8 days until Hawaii!!! Cannot wait to take this vacation! 

Any of you still getting bloody noses? I just got one :-/


----------



## Srrme

Cute outfits! I'll have to take some pictures of mine. :)


----------



## Babygirl3289

Here is Hudson's nursery :) Still have some wall décor to add and some furniture :cloud9:


Sorry it is sideways
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1601.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Babygirl3289

Here is a pic from my baby shower :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1661.jpg
File size: 61.6 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Babygirl3289

My hubby and I :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1638.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 14


----------



## k4th

Srrme - yes! Do take some pics of your baby outfit/s!!!!

Babygirl - wow your nursery is stunning! I love that your baby shower plates match the nursery decor :)


----------



## Babygirl3289

k4th said:


> Srrme - yes! Do take some pics of your baby outfit/s!!!!
> 
> Babygirl - wow your nursery is stunning! I love that your baby shower plates match the nursery decor :)


Thank you K4th :) My sister knew I wanted the Chevron design (gray and white zig zags) for my nursery so she tried to have it match :) She did a great job! We are going to buy a gliding chair and ottoman for the nursery and maybe a small shelf/organizer and some more wall décor :)


----------



## Medzi

Hope all is OK Khatif!!


----------



## Jrepp

babyvaughan said:


> I have been having a rough last two week feeling really down & anxious, on top of charlie horse cramps every morning, my belly feeling like its going to explode after I eat, and acid reflex all night its been not so fun. Today I feel better. I finally broke down and talked it out with my fiance and my college teacher yesterday which they both made me feel a lot better. I hate complaining about pregnancy because I know how hard it is to even get pregnant but its a lot different than I expected. I hope the next few weeks I can stay strong and try to find ways to enjoy this time! We picked his coming home outfit, I will post a picture :)
> 
> Are any of you ladies going to do the belly cast thing? I almost bought the kit but I thought I'd have a really hard time throwing it away in the future and I dont want it sitting around my house the rest of my life lol.

My sister gave me one that she bought before nephew 2 was born that she never got around to doing. I think im going to use it.



babyvaughan said:


> His coming home outfit :D
> 
> View attachment 867357

That's really cute!



k4th said:


> Jut had to share these... Oh picked them out today. But which one will be worn??!
> 
> View attachment 867359
> 
> 
> Babyvaughan - I feel like that today. I'm so full I literally have no more space. It's so uncomfortable and I have 10 weeks left! I hate complaining too because I know I'm so lucky :hugs:
> 
> Lumi - lovely room :thumbup:

I think pink too! 



Babygirl3289 said:


> Here is Hudson's nursery :) Still have some wall décor to add and some furniture :cloud9:
> 
> 
> Sorry it is sideways

I have the same theme in our nursery and the same carpet. Great minds think alike!


----------



## BeautifulRose

I feel so huge. Is it July yet? :(


----------



## Babygirl3289

Jrepp- Really? That is so awesome! :)


----------



## Medzi

me too Rose...


----------



## babyvaughan

The front pack carrier arrived today :D only item we need to get is his changing pad cover I can't wait to get everything in Its place! Tonight were going to the movies and I looooove there popcorn hopefully baby will let me eat it without exploding haha!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Love the nursery Babygirl! And cute shower pics!

Rose I'm right there with ya...it's time for July to get here already!


----------



## babyvaughan

Any of you found things to help with acid reflux mines pretty bad even water gives me it lol


----------



## Khatif

Babygirl3289 said:


> Here is Hudson's nursery :) Still have some wall décor to add and some furniture :cloud9:
> 
> 
> Sorry it is sideways

Lovely room! 



Babygirl3289 said:


> My hubby and I :)

You are a sweet couple! So cute!



Medzi said:


> Hope all is OK Khatif!!

Thanks Medzi. Sorry for the slow answer. I went there and they check the heartbeat which was totally fine. They did listen it for a couple of minutes and found nothing bad.
The midwife made her awake to see how she moves and react. Well, I was lying on the bed while she was watching my belly. Each time she saw a movement she said it out loud and I also had to say when I felt it. 
It turns out that I didn't feel the 80% of her moves. She thinks that the placenta by now covers almost my entire belly in the front that is why I feel almost nothing. I will have an ultrasound next Thursday to see how is the placenta.
She gave me the advice to look at my belly for movements or feel it with my hands


----------



## Khatif

I also have some pics to show you.

It's me in my takini at 28 weeks. And I also bought the clothes she will come home from the hospital :)
 



Attached Files:







11188282_1000053153338638_8084986538474980534_n.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 13









11061786_997913446885942_3760754198040008453_o.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 8









11149536_997913443552609_3284660950950912331_n.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 8


----------



## k4th

Lovely outfits!! & you look fab in a tankini - I look like a whale lol!! :)


----------



## Bubbles1088

Glad all is well, Khatif! Love the clothes and the bump!


----------



## greats

Popping in to say hi! I normally don't post, just lurk as I'm due last day of July lol beautiful nurseries and baby coming home clothes! We have a toddler-free weekend so we will be tackling the entire house. Haha


----------



## Medzi

Babyvaughn - I'm getting no relief from reflux :( I've tried milk, tums, zantac. It is awful. Last time I found whole milk and that yogurt you can drink helped. 

Khatif so glad!! With my first I had to sit quietly and have my hands low and on the side of my bump to feel. You look great and love the outfits!


----------



## BeautifulRose

I'm washing all the baby clothes and bedding today. I'm only 1 weeks away from when I had my daughter so I just want to be prepared.


----------



## Srrme

BeautifulRose said:


> I'm washing all the baby clothes and bedding today. I'm only 1 weeks away from when I had my daughter so I just want to be prepared.

I'm doing the same. 

Was your little girl in the NICU?


----------



## Medzi

Yep, I'm doing the same this weekend. :)


----------



## BeautifulRose

Srrme said:


> BeautifulRose said:
> 
> 
> I'm washing all the baby clothes and bedding today. I'm only 1 weeks away from when I had my daughter so I just want to be prepared.
> 
> I'm doing the same.
> 
> Was your little girl in the NICU?Click to expand...

Yes for 6 days, but she did really well. I've been meaning to ask you if you'd been on the shots in one of your previous pregnancies, how soon after stopping did you go into labor?


----------



## Srrme

BeautifulRose said:


> Srrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BeautifulRose said:
> 
> 
> I'm washing all the baby clothes and bedding today. I'm only 1 weeks away from when I had my daughter so I just want to be prepared.
> 
> I'm doing the same.
> 
> Was your little girl in the NICU?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes for 6 days, but she did really well. I've been meaning to ask you if you'd been on the shots in one of your previous pregnancies, how soon after stopping did you go into labor?Click to expand...

Awww. That's great! I stopped my shots the last time at 36 weeks and my baby was born at 38 weeks and 5 days.


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Testing out to cosleeper....so far...kitten approved! :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







2015-05-16 19.01.01.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Livvy

I'm officially the most pregnant one at work! The one before me just had her baby today, and boy, is he cute! Makes me excited. :) then there's someone who is 26 weeks, someone who is 19 weeks, and someone who is 16 weeks. And someone just came back from maternity leave this week.


----------



## babytots

Hi ladies not posted in a while so I hope you are all doing ok? Can you believe it will be July soon. 

Hopefully try and find some time to post more often here been so busy lately.

Feeling nervous for this coming week as I see my consultant tomorrow to discuss my birth plan and then my surgeon on Thursday to talk about my 4th degree tear I suffered with my son and from there we will decide wether I can go naturally again or wether they advise a c-section. Hoping it's the former and not the latter.x


----------



## RaquelDee

30 weeks tomorrow!

Medzi and Babyvaughan, sorry to hear you are suffering with reflux and heartburn. I had the worst time with it until I started taking Zantac although I have heard it doesn't work for everyone (I was skeptical but it even had the nice side effect of clearing up my hives, so I've been pleasantly surprised). Aside from that, the only things that helped were frozen yogurt and cheese. Sometimes liquid antacids made a bit of a difference, but they weren't very reliable. 

Livvy, I'm the same at work - there's been a real baby boom there this year, and as of last week I'm at the front of the queue - which is a little scary, actually. 

Babytots, we're due date buddies! Hope your appointments with your consultant and surgeon go well.


----------



## TonyaG

I have acid reflux even when I'm not pregnant, so I'm always on medication for heartburn. There are a few that are safe during pregnancy, I'm taking Prevacid since I've been in the hospital and before at home I was taking pantaloc, I still get heart burn at night but I compliment with tums. 

Last night there was a movie shoot outside of the hospital, it was Suicide Squad with Will Smith, so my room mate and I were outside until almost midnight, and now I'm exhausted!!!

I've got 6 more days, my c-section is on Saturday :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## TonyaG

Oh and here is my sweet boy (22 months) visiting me yesterday.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Bubbles1088

Tonya how cool is that! You were in the right place at the right time! :D And Cute DS!!! I bet that made your day. :)

I keep getting sciatic pain in waves. I'll feel fine and won't even be moving for that matter and it will just hit me for a few seconds, then go away. This is new. Usually i just get it while walking or laying wrong but this started in bed this morning. I thought getting up and walking would help, but it didn't. It's doing it a bit now too. :/ It really needs to be July already. Just sayin!


----------



## babyvaughan

I'm pretty sure I got heartburn at 4 am it scared me it hurt so bad I had to get out of of bed and I didn't know what to do. It didn't burn just hurt really bad top of my belly into my chest. I had really bad acid reflux all night so I'm assuming it was heartburn from all that I was propped up with 5 pillows I'm going to try some medication because I can't do another day of this!


----------



## dan-o

Aww such gorgeous clothes and nurseries coming along!! 

Lovely bumps khatif and tonya! Relieved to hear all is well khatif. 
Very cool about the will smith film tonya and your LO is adorable! 

Hi babytots, know the feeling, feet hardly touching the ground, weeks flying by so so fast!!!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Oh! I forgot to add that last night when I was laying in bed, Ashlyn kicked or punched (or kneed or elbowed) me on my bottom left side and it HURT! She hit a nerve or something because it was super, super painful! Anyone else had something like this happen? Ouch!


----------



## Medzi

Had low pinching cramps all night off and on. When I got up this morning it was so wet and running down my leg (sorry TMI!). I think just lots of discharge and some plug bc it was a bit mucousy. I called health line and they said it is normal to lose bits of plug - they told me to watch for a consistent trickle (there isn't one), blood, and contractions (none of those either). So I am hoping a one off thing for now. Still feeling Puffin moving quite a bit. This did happen with my son too, and he came a week later. I hope this baby decides to stay cozy - I know neither of us are ready! Stay put Puffin!

And OF COURSE my dh just left hours before for a week long business trip :/ at least he is only a short flight away if he needs to get back.


----------



## dan-o

Gosh medzi that sounds a little concerning, hopefully it's just discharge as you say. Good that you are only a few weeks off term. How did we all end up so far along so quick lol?!!

Bubbles I deffo have a trapped sciatic nerve on my right side, I get it every time from about 10w, but baby must have tapped it extra hard the other day as it made my leg jump! Hilarious!!


----------



## countryblonde

Babyv- I hope you get some heartburn relief. I had it so bad last pregnancy I understand. Nothing helped. Unfortunately sometimes it's just the position of the baby, puts extra pressure on tummy anf esophagus. By the end I was sleeping practically sitting up on my left side, which helped a little. Also remember small meals and try not to eat to close to lying down.. wish I had some better suggestions, but I even had awful heartburn while in labor


----------



## Medzi

dan-o said:


> Gosh medzi that sounds a little concerning, hopefully it's just discharge as you say. Good that you are only a few weeks off term. How did we all end up so far along so quick lol?!!
> 
> Bubbles I deffo have a trapped sciatic nerve on my right side, I get it every time from about 10w, but baby must have tapped it extra hard the other day as it made my leg jump! Hilarious!!

So far there has been a bit more, but nothing I would consider out of the ordinary. My son came on his own at 37 weeks so I'm kinda expecting around the same this time, I hope not earlier! I have an appointment on Tuesday so will definitely bring this up, or go in if anything more happens, just to be sure.


----------



## dan-o

Medzi how are you feeling today hun? My ds2 came at 37w ( by ovulation) as well (although the docs made it 38w as he was big on his 12w scan so they altered my due date by a week) 

Tonya you can count your days left on one hand today... Eeek!!!! 

Tasha hope all goes well with your scans and babytots with consultant! X

Here's my bump today, grown loads recently :)

https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/356EC23D-77FF-440B-9358-34B3B5DB449A.jpg


----------



## poppy

Nice bumps girls! 

Just ordered my buggy and crib over the last view days! Super excited!!!

I ordered the Icandy Raspberry in Wisteria (purple one) and a Snuzpod in Espresso.


----------



## sammynashley

Lovely bumps ladies! 

Babyvaughan- I'm suffering with heartburn/acid reflux too, I've taken so much gaviscon this pregnancy and it's not helping either :( 

Tonya- can't believe only 6 days left! You must be excited.

Poppy- yay for ordering the big baby bits, we liked the Icandy raspberry as we had the icandy apple/pear but hubby insisted on the oyster2.


Afm- 33weeks today! I was a naughty mummy this morning I over slept and DS was an hour late for school, I felt so bad! Only a week until we see our little man again and hopefully discuss my section date fx'd!! Can't believe I only have 6 weeks left.

This pregnancy has gone so quick and tbh I don't know where the times gone and I'm getting so nervous for my section just the thought of it makes me a little sicky.


----------



## BeautifulRose

I had my first labor nightmare, I dreamt I delivered my son and no one else was there :( it was so real. I got there and was 5 1/2 cms then went to 10 in about an hour but the nurse wouldn't check me until she saw the baby's head crowning. :(


----------



## babyvaughan

See doctor today, I'm starting to have a hard time and they said If I did we could take baby at 37-38 weeks which if I'm like this at 31w, I'm scared for what I will be like then but I dont want them to take him earlier because I want his lungs to be strong and for him to put on the most weight he can. I'm thinking its all normal what I'm feeling just little different given my health condition and so many past surgeries. I really wanted to enjoy this last bit of pregnancy but I find myself only enjoying a few hours of the day and miserable the rest :( This weekend we have some fun adventures planned, I hope it can distract me to 33 weeks then preparing the baby stuff and maybe soaking in the pool can get me to 39 weeks as of right now the 7 weeks 3 days I have left feel like a year.. lol


----------



## sammynashley

Sorry to hear your having a bit of a tough time Babyvaughan, I can understand you not enojoying it so much. I'm suffering with severe SPD, struggling to walk,sit,stand and sleep I'm pretty fed up with it all. 

Could you not maybe speak to the consultant about giving you steroids for baby to help mature baby's lungs in the next few weeks if your really suffering with health issues etc? I know it's not an easy fix or an ideal avenue to go down but perhaps it's another option?


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Just had my 32 week ultrasound. Had to do internal cervix measurement because baby is still head down. they said I measured short, 14mm...but could be normal. No more sex (just had it Sunday so not sure how that throws off their test). Talked about steroid shots if needed for baby's lungs. I feel fine. No pain, pressure....nothing. just think it's my normal...I hope!


----------



## k4th

Lovely bumps!!

Babyvaughan - I'm feeling it too. I can't believe I've got another 10, maybe 12 weeks to go :nope: so exhausted! :hugs:

Sammy - I can so understand the oversleeping. I definitely need either a lie in or nap each day - not that I ever get either!

Ms Elizabeth - hope it is your normal & baby keeps cooking for a while yet :)

Afm - work announced a period of consultation before making lots of structural changes. My job is one of those affected & I'll be 37 weeks pregnant when they're proposing to do the interviews! Great :dohh: I finish work in a couple of weeks to use up all my holidays - but unless I'm on official maternity leave, I don't know if I'll have to waddle in to interview for my own job!! Urgh - I could really do without this. I'm waiting to hear from HR, but have been waiting since Friday morning so they're clearly not in a rush :(


----------



## Tasha

I had my cervical today Elizabeth and it's shorter than that but he said we expect that at this stage and it doesn't tell us anything really at 32 weeks. So much so that they've discharged me from Prem clinic :dance: I'm sure it's normal xx


----------



## Bubbles1088

Beautiful bump, dan-o! It's definitely grown!

My nesting instinct is really kicking in these days. Did cleaning last night at 7-8pm, abnormal for me to clean so late! Washed some rugs too. It was hard on me though, my lower back didn't feel so great afterwards. This apartment better be spotless by the time she gets here! :haha:


----------



## Bubbles1088

k4th-That sounds way too stressful for 37 weeks pregnant! Do you think there's something else you guys could work out? Maybe do your interview early?


----------



## k4th

Tasha said:


> I had my cervical today Elizabeth and it's shorter than that but he said we expect that at this stage and it doesn't tell us anything really at 32 weeks. So much so that they've discharged me from Prem clinic :dance: I'm sure it's normal xx

Great news tasha!!!

Bubbles - I have a meeting with my manager on Wednesday but had been hoping to speak to HR before then to see if I have any options. I agree - it seems way too stressful - but either way I need to know so I can prepare myself :(


----------



## Tasha

Send me some of your nesting instinct please bubbles.

K4th that's crazy. I hope you hear from hr soon xx


----------



## Bubbles1088

k4th said:


> Tasha said:
> 
> 
> I had my cervical today Elizabeth and it's shorter than that but he said we expect that at this stage and it doesn't tell us anything really at 32 weeks. So much so that they've discharged me from Prem clinic :dance: I'm sure it's normal xx
> 
> Great news tasha!!!
> 
> Bubbles - I have a meeting with my manager on Wednesday but had been hoping to speak to HR before then to see if I have any options. I agree - it seems way too stressful - but either way I need to know so I can prepare myself :(Click to expand...

Well I hope they can work something out for you. At least you will know one way or the other and be prepared, like you said.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Hahaha Tasha...not feeling very nesty? ;) Gosh I don't know where all mine is coming from. I'm exhausted but I keep finding things to clean. The kitchen is actually staying nice these days. It's crazy.


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Tasha...thanks for the reply. They said 25mm is normal....but then again....what's my normal? this appt is with the high risk doctor, and they haven't told me measurement before. Wish they said "you were at 30mm and now 14mm". I was so caught off guard, I didn't ask. But I have no signs otherwise of anything. Just an active baby up top...nothing below. OH said too much sex caused this. He's trying to make me calm down.


----------



## Jrepp

Bubbles - the nesting instinct is definitely CRAZY!! What a time for it to come too huh, when you're the biggest and most tired. 

Tasha - I hope they work it out with you.

Mrs Elizabeth - it sounds like your little guy is head down. Do you know if that's the case? I have a 3d tomorrow so I'll ask what mine is to hopefully reassure you that it will be pretty normal.

Oh yeah Dan-o: I have the 3d scan tomorrow and then appointments with high risk Ob may 28, June 11 and June 25


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Jrepp....he's been heads down for at least 3 months now. I just get nervous being first timer...and never being told what I was at before. Lol. Lesson learned....ask. He's almost 5 lbs now too.


----------



## Srrme

During my 2nd pregnancy I had bi-weekly cervical scans, and I was around 26-27mm around 32 weeks. They were fine with it because they said it's completely normal for it to shorten towards the end of pregnancy. :D


----------



## Babygirl3289

Tonya - That is so exciting! 6 day!? How awesome! Do they suspect how long the twins will have to be in the NICU? 

Hope everyone had a great weekend :) 

Greats - We have the same due date!

I have been getting so excited for this baby - We did some more final shopping for baby and I think we have everything we need! I cant wait to start washing clothing/bedding! We also ordered our rocking glider chair with the ottoman off of Amazon :) Cant wait to get it and put it together!

5 days until we leave for Hawaii! Hoping this week flies by like the last weeks have been and I get an ultrasound this Friday! Praying the placenta has moved up.


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Tasha....awesome that you got discharged! Hoping you get smooth sailing from here on out!

Dr called...prelabor test was negative so I'm on pelvic rest at the very least. I'm ok with that since I have no other symptoms....no cramping, swelling, contractions, etc.

false alarm for concern....but I'm going to rest laying down as much as I can to get his head off my cervix.


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Tasha....awesome that you got discharged! Hoping you get smooth sailing from here on out!

Dr called...prelabor test was negative so I'm on pelvic rest at the very least. I'm ok with that since I have no other symptoms....no cramping, swelling, contractions, etc.

false alarm for concern....but I'm going to rest laying down as much as I can to get his head off my cervix.


----------



## Medzi

Cute bump dan-o! Thanks for checking in - no more weird discharge and Puffin has been active. I have an appointment tomorrow afternoon so I'll bring it up. 

Tasha that is great news!


----------



## Khatif

Ms Elizabeth said:


> Testing out to cosleeper....so far...kitten approved! :thumbup:

Hehe, our cats also love to test everything we buy. I actually hide the carseat from them otherwise they will sleep there all the time.



TonyaG said:


> I have acid reflux even when I'm not pregnant, so I'm always on medication for heartburn. There are a few that are safe during pregnancy, I'm taking Prevacid since I've been in the hospital and before at home I was taking pantaloc, I still get heart burn at night but I compliment with tums.
> 
> Last night there was a movie shoot outside of the hospital, it was Suicide Squad with Will Smith, so my room mate and I were outside until almost midnight, and now I'm exhausted!!!
> 
> I've got 6 more days, my c-section is on Saturday :)

Hearthburn is killing me lately. I am taking some meds but it doesn't help that much. I even cannot sleep because of it. During the night I got awake because i feel sick.



TonyaG said:


> Oh and here is my sweet boy (22 months) visiting me yesterday.

Ah, what a cute boy! I guess you miss each other very much.



Bubbles1088 said:


> Oh! I forgot to add that last night when I was laying in bed, Ashlyn kicked or punched (or kneed or elbowed) me on my bottom left side and it HURT! She hit a nerve or something because it was super, super painful! Anyone else had something like this happen? Ouch!

On my left side I have a weaker area. Whenever by baby kicks there I feel a very sudden stabbing pain. It is very unpleasant



Medzi said:


> Had low pinching cramps all night off and on. When I got up this morning it was so wet and running down my leg (sorry TMI!). I think just lots of discharge and some plug bc it was a bit mucousy. I called health line and they said it is normal to lose bits of plug - they told me to watch for a consistent trickle (there isn't one), blood, and contractions (none of those either). So I am hoping a one off thing for now. Still feeling Puffin moving quite a bit. This did happen with my son too, and he came a week later. I hope this baby decides to stay cozy - I know neither of us are ready! Stay put Puffin!
> 
> And OF COURSE my dh just left hours before for a week long business trip :/ at least he is only a short flight away if he needs to get back.

Oh, I am sorry you husband is away. It is not the best time for them to travel but unfortunately it comes with the job and it isn't always something they can avoid. At least that is what I keep repeat to myself. My husband has to go to Cyprus in the second half of June. After that I hope he doesn't have to travel for a while.

Finger crossed that Puffin stays for a couple of more weeks!



dan-o said:


> Medzi how are you feeling today hun? My ds2 came at 37w ( by ovulation) as well (although the docs made it 38w as he was big on his 12w scan so they altered my due date by a week)
> 
> Tonya you can count your days left on one hand today... Eeek!!!!
> 
> Tasha hope all goes well with your scans and babytots with consultant! X
> 
> Here's my bump today, grown loads recently :)
> 
> https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/356EC23D-77FF-440B-9358-34B3B5DB449A.jpg

You look fantastic! How do you feel lately? 



babyvaughan said:


> See doctor today, I'm starting to have a hard time and they said If I did we could take baby at 37-38 weeks which if I'm like this at 31w, I'm scared for what I will be like then but I dont want them to take him earlier because I want his lungs to be strong and for him to put on the most weight he can. I'm thinking its all normal what I'm feeling just little different given my health condition and so many past surgeries. I really wanted to enjoy this last bit of pregnancy but I find myself only enjoying a few hours of the day and miserable the rest :( This weekend we have some fun adventures planned, I hope it can distract me to 33 weeks then preparing the baby stuff and maybe soaking in the pool can get me to 39 weeks as of right now the 7 weeks 3 days I have left feel like a year.. lol

I am sorry that you having a difficult time and you cannot find the joy you hoped for. I can totally understand that you want to have the baby in as long as it possible because of the development.
Can you try to find some fun in the preparation for the baby?


----------



## Khatif

Tasha said:


> I had my cervical today Elizabeth and it's shorter than that but he said we expect that at this stage and it doesn't tell us anything really at 32 weeks. So much so that they've discharged me from Prem clinic :dance: I'm sure it's normal xx

Awesome news! I am so happy to hear that. 32 weeks yay!


----------



## babyvaughan

Doctor gave me a list of meds to try she thinks if I get the heartburn down then I'll sleep better which will help everything. I'm hoping so! I went and bought his baby book and a cute monster bib after my appointment, its beautiful out and soon it will be warm enough to go visit my in-laws and take over there pool til baby comes haha! Were going on our babymoon day trip to the beach in Oregon this weekend I'm so excited my happiest memories come from there as a kid so I know that will get my spirits up! Can't wait to take Gavin there next summer!


----------



## cdex67

Tasha, great news on getting discharged! 
MsE, I'm sure everything will be just fine. 

I was silly and decided to feel my own cervix today lol its really hard to reach but really soft. I'm not sure what that means lol

I'm still having a lot of pain and pressure, not sleeping and this rash, OMG. I want to rip my skin off my belly. Ugh. The only thing that helps is an ice pack. Looking forward to seeing the midwife tomorrow.


----------



## sammynashley

Tasha- great news! 

Mselizabeth- hope everything will be ok. Rest as much as you can.

Babyvaughan- glad the docs trying to solve your heartburn issues, hopefully you'll find something helps.

Cdex- don't go telling your midwife you felt your cervix, I told mine and she gave me a huge lecture about introducing infection etc etc. but mine was also really soft and felt very weird!


Afm- I bought a carry cot for our pram tonight :) I feel sad getting excited about a carrycot but I love my pram:)


----------



## TonyaG

I can't wait for Saturday! 
The twins will have to stay about a month I'm hoping no longer!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Medzi, I've had weird discharge lately too. Lots of it today, and also kinda mucusy, but I think that might just be because I had sex yesterday. I also have an appointment tomorrow, so I'll ask my doctor too and see what she says about it.

Cdex, I also felt my cervix (a few months ago) and it was also very soft and felt kinda open. Although it always feels kind open after having two kids. I remember asking about it here (either in this thread or elsewhere) and was assured it was normal and told not to go feeling it again. lol


----------



## cdex67

Oh I won't say anything. I just think it's funny that it's ok to have sex and put a penis in there or your husband's fingers but not your own hahaha


----------



## Harley Quinn

Haha! So true! I only ever check my cervix in the shower after I've thoroughly washed my hands.


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Tonya, how exciting!!! I can't believe you're almost there. Your beautiful girls will be here before you know it.

Babygirl, your nursery is beautiful and your shower looked lovely. I love how everything matches so nicely. Have fun on your Hawaii trip. I'm jealous!! :)

Medzi, I'm glad the discharge had stopped. Hopefully you won't have anymore scares while your DH is away.

AFM, I started my weekly NSTs last week and today they said my fluids are getting low. Now I have to go back for a follow up test on Thursday. I've also had a lot of leakage and thought it was just cervical mucus but I guess I was losing fluid too. I'm so nervous that the baby might have to come early if my fluids keep declining. I'm praying we can at least get to 36 weeks. Does anyone know if there are ways to increase fluid levels? I've heard doubling water intake can help, but not sure if that's a myth.


----------



## sammynashley

Cdex- I never thought of it like that but you have a point! Haha:) 

Joy- are you being offered anymore scans? At least your being looked after. I'm not sure on how to double waters but I have heard drinking a lot of water is meant to help.


Afm- I don't like my postman today....he bought me a letter saying my scan had been moved by a day..sounds a little silly but I was meant to have my scan and then see a consultant and now I have to wait until the 2nd of June for a date for my csection. It sounds silly but I'm so annoyed I've been waiting since my 20weeks scan for this appt :(


----------



## Tasha

I imagine the cervix thing is because generally his penis or fingers won't be against your cervix, whereas yours will be.

When my waters broke at 28 weeks I was told to increase my water intake (if you're already drinking loads though don't double as it could be too much) and not to drink extra round scans as it could give a better reading than it should. Iykwim?

We bought the pram yesterday :dance:


----------



## BeautifulRose

I have been having theost vivid nightmares lately. Like very realistic.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Lol cdex!!! I've not thought of that but that's a good point! :rofl:

Glad the discharge stopped, Medzi!

Rose, I'm sorry to hear about the nightmares. :( I hope they stop soon.

AFM, 32 weeks today! Yay! Also, I've noticed the past couple of nights in the middle of the night, my baby kind of shakes? It's not a vibrating shake, it's like when you stretch sometimes and it makes your muscles shake, does that makes sense? It's a very hard movement and made me jump last night.


----------



## Jrepp

It's scan day!! So thankful for the trial we are part of for setting up a 3D ultrasound for us free of charge. We are so excited to see our little man.....hopefully he is in a good position for viewing his little face. On Thursday he was in such a position we couldn't see his heart and could only see his eyes.


----------



## Khatif

Jrepp, that is so nice! Enjoy it.

I have two days to go until my next scan. I cannot wait to see my little girl anymore.
After thinking about it for a while we have finally decided the name we will go for. I am sure that it will make some people wonder if we are all right in our head :D. 
In The Netherlands is common to have 3 or 4 names. My husband and DS also have 3 names. But our daughter will have four because we love two names so much and she also will be named after my mother and my granny (who has passed away last September)


----------



## Khatif

Tasha said:


> I imagine the cervix thing is because generally his penis or fingers won't be against your cervix, whereas yours will be.
> 
> When my waters broke at 28 weeks I was told to increase my water intake (if you're already drinking loads though don't double as it could be too much) and not to drink extra round scans as it could give a better reading than it should. Iykwim?
> 
> We bought the pram yesterday :dance:

What kind of pram did you get?


----------



## Babygirl3289

Jrepp- Enjoy your scan! We would all love to see the pictures!

My scan is in 3 days yay! 

A friend of mine who is a week ahead of me also had a low placenta at her 20 week scan (same with me) and she just had her re-check scan and it is still very low and partially over the cervix. So she definitely has placenta previa and she was pretty upset - She said her OB seemed pretty concerned and told her she is on pelvic rest and to take it very easy. I feel for her :( She has a recheck in 4 weeks. I pray my placenta has moved up - Will find out Friday. 

Thank you Joyofmylife :)


----------



## Medzi

Bubbles yes! I get that too! I remember I did last time too


----------



## Bubbles1088

Glad I'm not alone, Medzi! It's such a weird feeling!

32 week bump!
 



Attached Files:







photo (26).jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## MKHewson

So i had my scan today, Mr is about 4lbs, 87 percentile, but not big from the GD just big in general LOL. He is breech, but thats not a huge concerned as I have a section scheduled for July 13th, my fluid levels are little high but still within normal range. Did n't gain any weight, and all other vitals are great


----------



## sammynashley

Tasha- how exciting pram shopping! What did you go for? 

Beautifulrose- sorry to hear your having nightmares, I've had a few realistic ones they're awful.

Bubbles- yay for 32weeks! Lovely bump.

Jrepp- hope your scan goes well and you get to see a good look at baby's face.

Khatif & babygirl- hope your scans go well!


----------



## babyvaughan

I got tums and happy to say they are working for me :) I actually got to sleep last night and feel great today! Making my dark circles under my eyes will go away now lol


----------



## jbk

We went back to see baby on the 3D/4D ultrasound and he was snuggled right up in my placenta! Darn anterior placentas! BUT we did get a quick shot of his face and I am IN LOVE! 

ALSO I am also having nightmares! AND I am officially graduated.. and let me tell you that was a long day of sitting and standing.
 



Attached Files:







Scan.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 17


----------



## sammynashley

Lovely pic Jbk!


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Happy 32 weeks bubbles! I also get that feeling like baby is having a little shudder. It feels a little freaky but I think its normal.

Happy scan day Jrepp! I hope everything goes great!

Khatif, what names did you pick for your little girl? Is it a surprise?

Congratulations on the good scans Mk and Jbk.

Sammy, yes I'm going to start having scans twice a week now to check on baby's position and fluid levels. They also monitor the heart rate to make sure it accelerates and decelerates properly so baby isn't under any stress. I'm confident with all this monitoring that they'll be able to catch any problems right away. I just hope my fluid levels stay put so baby can keep cooking a little longer.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Thanks, Joy! :)

Babyv, Tums are the best. They instantly cure my heartburn/reflux. Glad they work for you too!

Glad everyone's scans and appts seem to be going well!


----------



## cdex67

So apparently my midwife appt was accidentally scheduled for next week instead of today, so I called this morning to see if I could get this rash looked at. Turns out it's definitely PUPPPS. It's terrible and I pray none of you ever have to deal with it. It itches, it burns, my whole bump feels bruised and the only thing that cures it is delivery. Which I technically still have 6 weeks before that happens. 
She prescribed a steroidal cream and recommended Claritin and oatmeal baths. Yay.


----------



## Livvy

Not pregnancy related really but my mother in law is driving me crazy. She just sent DH a long email about how we are pathetic for struggling on two salaries and how she and her husband had a tiny house and didn't spend money on anything but food for a long time, even after having kids. Basically she said I'm screwed and can't be a stay-at-home mom and that we are spending our money irresponsibly (like by going on our honeymoon last year). I am livid. Embarrassed, because they think that about us, but also very angry. We are doing just fine and she doesn't even know what our finances look like. I have been working so hard this pregnancy, even picking up extra shifts and I know she only worked for a couple years of her life and never had to do a job where she's on her feet for 12 hours like I do! 

-deep breath- also I'm just ticked because obviously we have different priorities-- DH and I have been saving since we found out I was pregnant so we would be able to go on our little trip before the baby comes-- and we made it work just fine because we had been saving for it. Just because they would have spent it differently doesn't make our priorities wrong. 

Sorry ladies... Just really upset and didnt know who to turn to... Also DH of COURSE thought it would be a good idea to have me read this email ON MY WAY HOME FROM AN EXHAUSTING DAY AT WORK. He is so thoughtless sometimes.


----------



## hollyw79

Oh Livvy.. I'm so sorry. I would be SO upset. She has no right to meddle and be involved- nor voice her opinions on your financial state- or family state either. Walk a mile in my shoes, lady! People don't fully understand the situation of another- EVER. :nope: I'm sorry you're having to deal with that! :hugs:


----------



## Jrepp

Here he is! He's still in the transverse position with his legs tucked up underneath him, but I'm so happy to see his little face
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## timeforababy

Beautiful jrepp!!!

And livvy, what an awful mother in law :(

cdex - oh no!! at least you have a diagnosis and some meds now. Rubbish

Tasha- how exciting! we bought a second hand one as haven't decided which one we want for baby.

I'm having a really shit week. I lost my house keys :( :( and then caught something where I've now lost my voice and there is a super important meeting at work that I have to sort. Then my car cost £350 to fix and yesterday my husband's car broke down. Thankfully mine is fixed though!

Sigh.....and I stupidly decided to weigh myself today and have lost weight. I know it's not supposed to happen so now I'm worried.

And I have midwife monitoring for bp.....fingers crossed i can stay calm enough to pass!


----------



## Tasha

Babyvaughan glad you got some sleep.

Adorable jbk <3

Joy that's fabulous that they are watching you so closely.

Cedx not sure what that is but it sounds awful :hugs:

Livvy, what the? I'd be so mad too. Even if you were struggling I don't think you can compare now to when we were small, the cost of living is massively increased since then, mortgages or rent alone is probably at least four times what our parents paid. Silly woman.

Gorgeous jrepp.

:hugs: time, I had two weeks like that these past two weeks, £497 got taken from my bank fraudulently and the bank wouldn't help until it had cleared from my account :dohh: that took five days so we only had £20 and no food for that time, the following week a direct debit went which shouldn't of done, then our car broke down with me in it, part of it was the electrics so I couldn't close the window back up so ended up stuck in the car for hours. My DH nan is in a coma from Sunday. So yeah crappy. Just wanted you to know you're not alone :hugs:

We got the icandy strawberry 2 in lush (red), I absolutely love it. 

Scan and Dr this afternoon, should get induction date too.


----------



## auntiesarah25

Hey ladies. I've been mia but wanted to update. I'm having a girl. We plan to name her Lily. My last appt was a growth ultrasound and she was measuring a week ahead. I will find out tomorrow if they're changing my due date or not. I'm due the 1st and have zero confidence I'll make it to July. My body is so ready. Or maybe it's my mind. Either way I want her to stay put a few weeks longer but I'm so over being pregnant. I've been uncomfortable for about 2 months now.


----------



## Srrme

34 weeks today! :happydance:


----------



## BeautifulRose

When do they normally start checking for dilation at the drs? I wanna ask them to check me tomorrow but idk if they will say it's too soon


----------



## Bubbles1088

cdex, sorry about the PUPPS. Ugh, sounds miserable. :(

Livvy, :hugs: I would be pissed too. She has no right. It's not her place. Why would she be so rude to you guys? Ridiculous.

Timeforbaby and Tasha, :hugs: I'm sorry you two are not having the best of weeks. I really hope things start looking up for you soon.

Auntiesarah, congrats! I hope she comes sooner rather than later!

Srrme, happy 34 weeks!!!


----------



## Medzi

34 weeks here too!

Livvy that sucks! So not her place!!

Time and Tasha and cdex :hugs:

Jrepp cute photo!

Had an appointment yesterday and didnt go well. Measures my blood pressure numerous times and was always high (150/98). I'm not having symptoms of it which is a good thing but they added another medication and hopefully that helps. Levels of protein in my urine also increased. I go back next week unless I'm still getting high pressure readings or I get symptoms. Doctor has now said we don't want to push it so the goal is 36-37 weeks and if my blood pressure keeps increasing they will want to induce.


----------



## Srrme

BeautifulRose said:


> When do they normally start checking for dilation at the drs? I wanna ask them to check me tomorrow but idk if they will say it's too soon

36 weeks here. Why do you want to be checked so early?

I think they will check for dilation during the Strep B test while they're down there. :lol:


----------



## Livvy

Thanks, ladies. :hugs:


----------



## BeautifulRose

Srrme said:


> BeautifulRose said:
> 
> 
> When do they normally start checking for dilation at the drs? I wanna ask them to check me tomorrow but idk if they will say it's too soon
> 
> 36 weeks here. Why do you want to be checked so early?
> 
> I think they will check for dilation during the Strep B test while they're down there. :lol:Click to expand...

Just because I was dilated to a cm last time they checked at my cervical ultrasound and I've been having loads of pressure. And because my last p17 shot was a week ago and I'm not getting them anymore so I guess I'm just curious lol. I have a feeling they will say no


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Beautifulrose, my dr starts checking for dilation at 36 weeks too. If you're high risk they may want to check sooner. Especially if you were already diialated at your last spot.

Medzi, sorry you got bad news. That's pretty scary but at least you're only 2 weeks away from 36 weeks. Hopefully your blood pressure will stay stable until then.

Livvy, I would be furious if I were you! She has no right to stick her nose into your financial business or judge how you choose spend your money. Hopefully your hubby will say something about it. 

Cdex, so sorry about the rash. That sounds awful!


----------



## Babygirl3289

Livvy - How frustrating :( I agree it's none of her business what you both do with YOUR finances. I guess that's just a MIL's job is to be nosey and offer unwanted opinions! ;) 

Medzi - Praying your B/P goes down until at least 36-37 weeks! You are so close! 

Cdex- Sorry about your rash :( Hope the cream helps.

AFM- I am leaving in 3 days on our trip! I am not too happy about being in a bikini at 30 weeks pregnant - I am so embarrassed about my varicose veins on my legs:( And I am sure there will be tons of beautiful women with their perfect beach bodies on the beach :( Oh well. 

Also, yesterday was not my day , I had a bunch of charts drop on my head and one hit my tummy (not too hard) while at work, then I slammed my finger in the bathroom door :( It hurt SOOOOO bad! And today , I feel really pregnant and uncomfortable! 9 weeks left.....


----------



## Srrme

BeautifulRose said:


> Srrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BeautifulRose said:
> 
> 
> When do they normally start checking for dilation at the drs? I wanna ask them to check me tomorrow but idk if they will say it's too soon
> 
> 36 weeks here. Why do you want to be checked so early?
> 
> I think they will check for dilation during the Strep B test while they're down there. :lol:Click to expand...
> 
> Just because I was dilated to a cm last time they checked at my cervical ultrasound and I've been having loads of pressure. And because my last p17 shot was a week ago and I'm not getting them anymore so I guess I'm just curious lol. I have a feeling they will say noClick to expand...

They probably will say no since sometimes it can "start" something! :dohh:

Why did they stop your P17 shots so early? I still have 5 more shots to go (I'm on natural progesterone and do 2 weekly, though). I can't wait until I'm done with them!


----------



## BeautifulRose

My insurance changed recently and won't cover them so I've been paying out of pocket but $200 a week is just too much on my budget so my Dr said it would be ok to stop now


----------



## Jrepp

Livvy said:


> Not pregnancy related really but my mother in law is driving me crazy. She just sent DH a long email about how we are pathetic for struggling on two salaries and how she and her husband had a tiny house and didn't spend money on anything but food for a long time, even after having kids. Basically she said I'm screwed and can't be a stay-at-home mom and that we are spending our money irresponsibly (like by going on our honeymoon last year). I am livid. Embarrassed, because they think that about us, but also very angry. We are doing just fine and she doesn't even know what our finances look like. I have been working so hard this pregnancy, even picking up extra shifts and I know she only worked for a couple years of her life and never had to do a job where she's on her feet for 12 hours like I do!
> 
> -deep breath- also I'm just ticked because obviously we have different priorities-- DH and I have been saving since we found out I was pregnant so we would be able to go on our little trip before the baby comes-- and we made it work just fine because we had been saving for it. Just because they would have spent it differently doesn't make our priorities wrong.
> 
> Sorry ladies... Just really upset and didnt know who to turn to... Also DH of COURSE thought it would be a good idea to have me read this email ON MY WAY HOME FROM AN EXHAUSTING DAY AT WORK. He is so thoughtless sometimes.

I'm sorry! How you spend your money is no ones business but your own. If your mil is so worried she can suck it up and get over it. It's not like you have asked her for money. 



timeforababy said:


> Beautiful jrepp!!!
> 
> And livvy, what an awful mother in law :(
> 
> cdex - oh no!! at least you have a diagnosis and some meds now. Rubbish
> 
> Tasha- how exciting! we bought a second hand one as haven't decided which one we want for baby.
> 
> I'm having a really shit week. I lost my house keys :( :( and then caught something where I've now lost my voice and there is a super important meeting at work that I have to sort. Then my car cost £350 to fix and yesterday my husband's car broke down. Thankfully mine is fixed though!
> 
> Sigh.....and I stupidly decided to weigh myself today and have lost weight. I know it's not supposed to happen so now I'm worried.
> 
> And I have midwife monitoring for bp.....fingers crossed i can stay calm enough to pass!

Thank you. I'm sorry your are having a bad week. I hope it picks up for you! How did your appointment go?



Tasha said:


> Babyvaughan glad you got some sleep.
> 
> Adorable jbk <3
> 
> Joy that's fabulous that they are watching you so closely.
> 
> Cedx not sure what that is but it sounds awful :hugs:
> 
> Livvy, what the? I'd be so mad too. Even if you were struggling I don't think you can compare now to when we were small, the cost of living is massively increased since then, mortgages or rent alone is probably at least four times what our parents paid. Silly woman.
> 
> Gorgeous jrepp.
> 
> :hugs: time, I had two weeks like that these past two weeks, £497 got taken from my bank fraudulently and the bank wouldn't help until it had cleared from my account :dohh: that took five days so we only had £20 and no food for that time, the following week a direct debit went which shouldn't of done, then our car broke down with me in it, part of it was the electrics so I couldn't close the window back up so ended up stuck in the car for hours. My DH nan is in a coma from Sunday. So yeah crappy. Just wanted you to know you're not alone :hugs:
> 
> We got the icandy strawberry 2 in lush (red), I absolutely love it.
> 
> Scan and Dr this afternoon, should get induction date too.

Thanks Tasha. I'm sorry you had a bad week too. How did your scan go? When is your induction date?



Medzi said:


> 34 weeks here too!
> 
> Livvy that sucks! So not her place!!
> 
> Time and Tasha and cdex :hugs:
> 
> Jrepp cute photo!
> 
> Had an appointment yesterday and didnt go well. Measures my blood pressure numerous times and was always high (150/98). I'm not having symptoms of it which is a good thing but they added another medication and hopefully that helps. Levels of protein in my urine also increased. I go back next week unless I'm still getting high pressure readings or I get symptoms. Doctor has now said we don't want to push it so the goal is 36-37 weeks and if my blood pressure keeps increasing they will want to induce.

Oh no! I hope it settles down and you can make it to at least 37 weeks. 



Babygirl3289 said:


> Livvy - How frustrating :( I agree it's none of her business what you both do with YOUR finances. I guess that's just a MIL's job is to be nosey and offer unwanted opinions! ;)
> 
> Medzi - Praying your B/P goes down until at least 36-37 weeks! You are so close!
> 
> Cdex- Sorry about your rash :( Hope the cream helps.
> 
> AFM- I am leaving in 3 days on our trip! I am not too happy about being in a bikini at 30 weeks pregnant - I am so embarrassed about my varicose veins on my legs:( And I am sure there will be tons of beautiful women with their perfect beach bodies on the beach :( Oh well.
> 
> Also, yesterday was not my day , I had a bunch of charts drop on my head and one hit my tummy (not too hard) while at work, then I slammed my finger in the bathroom door :( It hurt SOOOOO bad! And today , I feel really pregnant and uncomfortable! 9 weeks left.....

Have fun on your trip! You're going to look great! I'm sorry you had a bad day yesterday. I hope the day is picking up for you.

30 weeks as of yesterday. Here is my bump
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Babygirl3289

Thank you Jrepp! 

You look great! How are you feeling?


----------



## Jrepp

I'm doing alright, pretty much the same as I have been all along with the added stress of baby not quite being in the proper position. its alright though. 

Here is my 29 week Bumpdate video - https://youtu.be/nrf-ad9mOZg


----------



## Srrme

BeautifulRose said:


> My insurance changed recently and won't cover them so I've been paying out of pocket but $200 a week is just too much on my budget so my Dr said it would be ok to stop now

Oh! My insurance wouldn't cover it either, that's why I went with the natural progesterone. It's still $200.00 for 4 vials, but I've only had to pay that twice, so it wasn't too bad. The P17 was quoted around $700.00 per vial! Insane. :nope:


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Does anyone else feel like they've been kicked in the vag? I think the baby is dropping cause I've been sooo sore down there for the past 2 days.


----------



## heaveneats

JoyofMyLife said:


> Does anyone else feel like they've been kicked in the vag? I think the baby is dropping cause I've been sooo sore down there for the past 2 days.

yes me! midwife said she still cant tell if he's breech beacuse he is so far down, i can certainly feel it!

I got my GTT results and i passed first try :thumbup: thank god because i cannot drink the orange stuff again. I also have one more ultrasound to see position of babay at 35 weeks, i'm happy i get to see him one more time :) 3 more weeks after this week of work, so happy it could not come faster!


----------



## babyvaughan

Joy- I get that feeling when I'm to active or sometimes after sex it last a day my guys head down but he definitely hasn't dropped maybe its his head hitting in there from the activity? I'm not sure!


----------



## jbk

Went to the doctor today and baby was head down, but now he is not! The little stinker turned on me and I knew it! I felt a lot of pressure and pain on Monday and just knew he had turned! I am measuring 31 weeks and this was me last week :) Ignore the potty! I wore it to a job interview! DO you think they could tell there is a baby in there?? OR just 8 months of bloat :haha::rofl:
 



Attached Files:







11216041_10103173136905275_410552383_n.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Lumi

Everyones bumps are so lovely, can't believe how quickly time has passed! Not long until July now.

I will be starting steroids in 4 weeks time to try and boost my platelets and if that fails I'll be looking at a transfusion at the time of labor :thumbup:

Looking forward to our maternity shoot at 35weeks and my up-coming baby shower(6th June) :happydance:

30 week bump pic
 



Attached Files:







11011112_10204348431926658_4419862547990594910_n.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Now I'm paranoid. I'm wishing the Dr never told me about my shortened (thinning) cervix. Baby boy has been so active today, I'm afraid he's wiggling out. I used to enjoy his dancing..now every low movement makes me nervous. Im doing all I can to keep my feet up and his head off/out of my cervix. Work with me little guy. Sigh....


----------



## Bubbles1088

Beautiful bumps, jbk, Lumi, and Jrepp!


----------



## Srrme

Ms Elizabeth said:


> Now I'm paranoid. I'm wishing the Dr never told me about my shortened (thinning) cervix. Baby boy has been so active today, I'm afraid he's wiggling out. I used to enjoy his dancing..now every low movement makes me nervous. Im doing all I can to keep my feet up and his head off/out of my cervix. Work with me little guy. Sigh....

I wouldn't worry too much! It's normal for it to shorten. :hugs:


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Thx Srrme....I know this is a cake walk compared to the obstacles other ladies have to deal with. Just wasn't expecting this info to be sprung on me when I feel great with no symptoms. Especially when they tell me only 1.4cm is keeping him in. Lol

So wish I knew what I was at before! When I started this journey...I remember the technician commenting on how long it was....now he's squished it! So, hoping it's normal....guess in my fantasy world...just wished it wasn't such a low measurement. I don't mind the pelvic rest....just paranoid and over thinking this!


----------



## Srrme

Ms Elizabeth said:


> Thx Srrme....I know this is a cake walk compared to the obstacles other ladies have to deal with. Just wasn't expecting this info to be sprung on me when I feel great with no symptoms. Especially when they tell me only 1.4cm is keeping him in. Lol
> 
> So wish I knew what I was at before! When I started this journey...I remember the technician commenting on how long it was....now he's squished it! So, hoping it's normal....guess in my fantasy world...just wished it wasn't such a low measurement. I don't mind the pelvic rest....just paranoid and over thinking this!

I remember mine going from 3 something to 2 something cm in 2 weeks and freaking out over it, but my baby stayed in until 38.5 weeks! Did they do a vaginal ultrasound when they checked it? 

Just rest as much as possible! :hugs:


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Yeah...that's how the measured because he's been head down hiding in it...for weeks now. I'll stay positive best I can....1.4 just doesn't seem like much to leave wiggle room to thin anymore


----------



## Bubbles1088

I've been having some really frequent Braxton Hicks tonight. No pain or discharge or anything, just lots of tightenings. Baby is still moving so that's good. And it doesn't matter if I'm up moving or not, I'm still having them. :/ Dehydrated maybe? I did have my first taste of caffeine today since 5 weeks (had to have some sweet tea at lunch!), maybe that has something to do with it? 

Any thoughts? I'm not really overly worried, just haven't had them happen this frequently before.


----------



## Medzi

I'm having tons of them too Bubbles... :/

Also feel like I've been kicked in the vag. And having tons of pain right below my butt..or like halfway down it. It is weird.


----------



## dan-o

I reckon my cervix gets very short in this final stretch, also baby's position probably makes a difference :) Will have a look at my scan next week and compare notes. Wouldn't be too worried if it was short at this stage myself :flower: 

The pressure is unpleasant for sure, it could well be varicose veins/piles. That's what's causing it for me, lovely lol!! 

I get loads of BH's but going by previous babies they don't mean anything until they hurt and come frequently! 

Need to read back now, missed lots I bet x


----------



## cdex67

I have the "kicked in the vag" feeling too. I've had it since I hit third tri at 27 weeks. Apparently it's caused by extra blood flow and pressure from the baby. A couple times it's been so bad I had to have DH help me off the couch.


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Thanks dan-o. I figure if the test says I'm not going into labor the next two weeks...then I need to spend that time getting ready....just in case.


----------



## BeautifulRose

Happy 34 weeks Cdex! Wow we are all getting so close.


----------



## dan-o

OMG @ 34w for some of you already, how did that happen? Lol 
My feet barely touch the ground at the minute, maybe that's why is whizzing by!


----------



## RaquelDee

30 week appointment today and Bub is head down. Was very suprised because the movements have felt like random chaos to me, but my doc explained what the various bumps and pushes are, and I can kind of pick what's going on now. Definitely found a foot earlier. I even thought I could feel individual toes - is that likely, or am I just getting carried away with my new found 'expertise'?


----------



## Bubbles1088

Glad I'm not alone, Medzi and dan-o. It was really weird, but they finally seemed to have calmed this morning. I had them throughout a lot of the night though. At least I could sleep through the majority of them (even though I still slept crappy, completely unrelated to the BH). 

Also, last night I was feeling baby very down low, so I'm hoping that means she's head down!

To all you 34 week ladies, happy 34 weeks!!!


----------



## TonyaG

Ms elizabeth: I had a roommate here that had a very short cervix with twins, it was less then 1, they released her at 28 weeks saying the babies were big enough to not to just slip out! She would still labour and had enough time to get to the hospital. 

Bubbles: I've been having tons of Braxton hicks, my nurse has said as long as they are not accompanied by bleeding/discharge/leaking or a lot of pain, they are fine. 

My C-section date got moved up a day which makes it TOMORROW!!!!
It's booked for 12pm.


----------



## Medzi

Exciting Tonya! The first babies of our thread - I'm excited!! Good luck, I hope all goes perfectly!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Good to know, Tonya, thanks for the info. And good luck tomorrow!!! How exciting! :D


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Thanks tonya....helpful knowing this is "normal" in a way!

Good luck tomorrow and we will be thinking of you!


----------



## Srrme

Good luck tomorrow, Tonya!


----------



## hollyw79

Good luck Tonya! :flower:


----------



## countryblonde

Tonya so exiting! I can't believe this first babies of our group are going to be born . This makes me so excited and antsy for July! !! Wish I wasn't one of the last ones but so excited to see babies!!! Good luck tomorrow : )

I also can't believe we gave babies at 34 weeks!?!? Where did the time go!

I had my 30 week appointment today. Bubs is doing great measuring 31, heart rate 150 and maybe head down, she wasn't quite sure.

A ton of braxton hicks over here too! I find especially after a day of work. It's almost like my body relax after a day of work by contracting lol

10 more weeks to go!! Crazyiness


----------



## k4th

I thought it had been really quiet on this thread.... Turns out my fat thumbs hit "unsubscribe" on my phone :dohh: :dohh: :dohh:

Amazing that some are 34 weeks already... :wacko: Can't wait to start seeing baby pics!!

Tonya - good luck for tomorrow!!! Hope it all goes smoothly :)

My baby is currently head down - all my kicks are in my ribs - I'm stupidly hoping this might mean he/she might arrive early?? So I'm probably heading for a 2 week overdue baby!! :rofl: Just so ready to meet this bubba now :)


----------



## dan-o

Omg tonya, so excited!!! :wohoo: hope all goes smoothly, looking forward to your update xxx

K4th, I do that sometimes, too annoying :haha:

Mine also head down, although he did try (unsuccessfully) to get back to transverse on Monday, was very very uncomfortable for a few hours! He's now settled into back to the left, bum resting on my ribcage and feet over my hip on my right.. suits me if he stays like that now, although I get some odd shapes when he wriggles :haha:


----------



## dan-o

Probably wayyy TMI but I'm just gonna throw it out there... has anyone got pregnancy related piles?
I have the bum grape from hell, came up on Sunday and has been up and down since. Thank goodness it's only one! Double school run on foot was uncomfortable to say the least today!!!
I made the realisation today that pregnant ladies don't waddle because of the the baby, it's the sore pooter :shock: :haha:


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Sorry I've been absent, had a tough time recently.

Dan-o I do and they hurt so much :(


----------



## heaveneats

Baby_Dreams said:


> Sorry I've been absent, had a tough time recently.
> 
> Dan-o I do and they hurt so much :(

hope you are okay baby dreams


----------



## Babygirl3289

Tonya- So excited! post pictures as soon as you are able to! :) Praying for healthy , safe delivery!

I have been having the pressure down below also and its the varicose veins on my vulva and legs. It hurts! Try and rest and take it easy ladies! 

Ultrasound tomorrow morning at 8:15am! So excited to see baby Hudson - And praying my placenta has moved up!

I slept terrible last night and my low/center back is killing me today :( 

2 days until we leave to Hawaii! I am overly ready for this vacation! :) 

Anyone have plans for Memorial Day?


----------



## Medzi

I hope you're ok baby dreams :hugs:

When is Memorial Day? ;) We don't have it here. I'm excited for your Hawaiian vacation Babygirl! Ah, I love Hawaii. Actually, speaking of Hawaii - when I gave birth to my son, I had my iPod on and was listening to Hawaiian music the entire time. It totally just took me there and helped me relax so much! I'm planning on using the same playlist this time!


Puffin is head down too and has been for a long time.. I always feel this round, hard little bum pushing out at the top of my bump <3


----------



## Babygirl3289

Oh sorry Medzi ! - it is a federal holiday in the United States for remembering the people who died while serving in the country's armed forces. 

Happy 34 weeks btw! That's so crazy you are that far along already! a full month ahead of me :)


----------



## heaveneats

i need someone to re assure me on here that i should take a sick day tomorrow, i have 4 left that i cant accumulate while on mat leave, and will lose them at the end of the year, hubby has been pushing me to take them but i feel bad doing so, except today my hips have been killing me and i know tomorrow will be worse, i'm fighting it because i know i'm not contagiously sick:haha:


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Tonya, best of luck tomorrow! We will all be thinking of you. Can't wait to see pics of your beautiful little girls!

Babygirl, I hope your appt goes well tomorrow and your placenta has moved up. Have a GREAT time in Hawaii (did I mention I'm jealous :winkwink::haha: lol)! 

Heaven, take your sick day! You are very preggo right now and totally deserve to rest, especially if your hips are hurting. This has been the one time in my career that I have not felt guilty for taking time off work. Enjoy it!!!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Hope all is well, Baby Dreams.

Have fun in Hawaii, Babygirl!

AFM, I've felt super under the weather today. I dunno if I've just been doing too much or what, but I've felt terribly run down. BH have calmed, but I woke up feeling like I ran into a brick wall or something and haven't felt well all day. Don't have a fever, thankfully. I think I just have been overdoing it lately, and that, on top of not sleeping well, is a bad combo. :( Early bedtime will happen tonight...hopefully.


----------



## Babygirl3289

Thanks Joy and bubbles :) 

Bubbles - I hope you feel better! Kick your feet up and drink lots of water :) 

I heard low back pain that is pretty moderate could be a sign of labor... I am not having any contractions though.... Is it just normal part of pregnancy? I see my OB tomorrow so hopefully it doesn't get worse


----------



## Medzi

Take the sick day!!!!


----------



## Khatif

Good morning ladies!

Tonya, I am thinking of you today. I hope all goes well. It's so exciting! 

How far are you ladies with preparation? Did you got everything all ready?

I had my 30 weeks scan yesterday. Everything is fine. All measurement are right on spot. They put her weight around 1681 gram (3,7 lbs?). She is still head down so I hope she is staying like this.
Unfortunately, she is so down that the midwife could not see where the placenta ends. It starts at top of my belly and covers the whole front. Because they couldn't see if it moved away enough from the cervix, I have to go back in two week and they will perform a vaginal scan to see exactly what is the situation.
 



Attached Files:







Scan0002.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Khatif

Oh and one of you asked our name (sorry I cannot recall who was it, my memory is terrible in the last couple of weeks).

It looks like out daughter will be named Kathryn Scout Irene Maria. 

We both really like Kathryn and Scout as well, and I know my DH loves Scout (as replacement of Scott for a girl).
We already agreed to give her the name of my mum (Maria) and my granny who passed away in the last autumn (Irene). 
And as we could not decide between Kathryn and Scout so we go with both.


----------



## hollyw79

Awwww what a sweet name Khatif!! :cloud9: 

Prep wise.. I've done almost nothing, lol. I have a few clothes and such but baby will be rooming with me Co sleeping for awhile. I'm also moving in 4-5 months so not much point in me setting up too much. But overall, I'm just winging it :haha:


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Same here hollyw.....moving in Nov so not buying "furniture" or anything like that. Plus I don't have the room in this tiny apt for it.


----------



## Medzi

Cute name khatif! Sorry you have to go back for extra scan!

I've washed baby clothes and put them away, packed hospital bag, and will be setting up the basinet soon...still have lots to do (get car seat base in car, wash pump and any bottles, pull out baby bath). We really have everything we need since Nate was born so just a matter of getting things out if storage! So it is getting there...


----------



## Medzi

Thinking of you lots Tonya!! <3


----------



## Bubbles1088

Pretty names, Khatif!

I've washed the baby clothes that we have so far, and I have a little rocking chair in her room (it's a renovated one that my grandma got me when I was a baby; my brother's fiance' fixed it up and painted it and put a little cushion on it :) ), but other than that, nothing really. Stuck a couple of things in my hospital bag, but I'm still not sure what all to pack so I'm procrastinating on that. The shower is 8 days away and I'm expecting some more clothes and some furniture from there so that's when more of the major set-up will happen.

AFM, feeling much better today. Slept better (I guess cause I needed it) and am ready to exercise again today. Also, Dr. appt this afternoon. Not expecting much to happen there. Gonna ask her some questions though.


----------



## babyvaughan

I have the diaper bag pack, and bottles put away but that's it I was planning to get everything done between 33-35wks! I feel like times going to go by so fast! Only 48 days til I have him that is crazy!!


----------



## Srrme

I still have to wash her diapers and clothes. :dohh: I guess I'm not in too much of a hurry because I know if she were to be born now she would require a NICU stay. I plan to have everything done by 36 weeks though.

:D We do have her bassinet put up in the down stairs living room for when I'm down there and she's napping. All of my babies have hated swings, so we didn't buy one this time. She's going to co-sleep with us, so that's taken care of. 

No bottles here because I'll be exclusively breastfeeding. I also don't need to pack any hospital bags since I am having a home birth (if for some reason we need to transfer, my husband will throw something together). :) 

Other than that, I just need to wash and organize the stuff in my closet, and get the few items remaining on my home birth supply list.


----------



## Jrepp

I'm the total opposite. I have just about everything done at this point. Crib is up in our former dining room (only space for it in our one bed apartment), pack n play with bassinet is up in the bedroom, clothes/blankets/sheets are washed and put away, swing put together, baby's hospital bag is packed, all bath stuff is in the bathroom ready to go, bottles put away (not washed yet because he won't be using them for a few weeks after delivery)..... The only things we have left to do are get a few more baby items when the registry completion coupon comes in the mail, finish packing my hospital bag and order the breast pump from insurance.


----------



## BeautifulRose

I'm the same Jrepp I have everything ready. With DD I had absolutely nothing prepared so this time everything was done super early. I still need a rocking chair but it's not a NEED NEED so I'm not too worried.


----------



## countryblonde

I'm impressed with you all! I have done nothing. I mean to be fair the room is already done from ds. But i have nothing cleaned and organized. No bag packed, nothing at all.. I feel like it's still so far away


----------



## k4th

Khatif - great name!!! :thumbup: I'm a Katherine too (different spelling but still great!) :winkwink: Sorry they don't know about the placenta yet & you need to go back. 

I'm very impressed with you ladies who are all ready (jrepp & rose!!!). I got super excited at about 25 weeks and did loads & then I've not done very much at all since :dohh: But because it's our second, we don't need to buy much, just dig it all out again. 

Don't know if anyone remembers my trouble at work with interviewing for our own jobs, but thought I'd update so say I've been advised to take may leave early to avoid it. Mostly because I'm high risk & they don't want me to sue them if anything happens I think. I feel much better, but feel awful for my friends who have one less job to go for :(


----------



## Jrepp

So K4th are you getting to keep your job?


----------



## k4th

Jrepp said:


> So K4th are you getting to keep your job?

Yes. At my current salary. There are 22 of us & 15 jobs. People who are unsuccessful will be downgraded & paid much less in the alternative jobs.


----------



## Babygirl3289

Had my scan today - Have some good/bad news :(

Good news - The placenta has moved up and is fine, baby is 3 lbs 12 oz and right on track to be another 8 pounder! Heart rate is good at 149 BPM , and he is head down , so I couldn't get a facial pic :( 


Bad news - They found that the right ventricular outflow tract "might be" larger than the aorta in the heart. They couldn't say for sure, due to the baby's position and he wouldn't move, so it was difficult to get an accurate view. She thinks its most likely due to his position, but to be cautious, she referred me to a genetic counselor. She said its not an emergency and to just relax and take my vacation, but I am so upset .. I just want to have a healthy normal baby, and I feel like every ultrasound I have had, they find something and then it resolves itself. I am praying this does too, and hoping it was just because he was in a position that made it hard to get a good view. She said I am not having a fetal echo, so that makes me think that it might not be that serious.. Idk just upset now.


----------



## k4th

So sorry babygirl. It must be so worrying - hope you are right and baby is just in an odd position. Really good to hear everything else is good. Will keep everything crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## Medzi

Sorry for the news baby girl. I feel you... Every scan we've had I've had something to stress about but resolves too (including a heart issue as well where I had 2 echos). Currently it is an issue with the left kidney they told me not to stress about. But how do you not?! Hope all turns out OK! I'm sure it was a weird position and agree, if it were more serious I think you'd be getting sent for further investigation <3


----------



## Babygirl3289

Thank you all :) 

Medzi - What did they think was wrong with the heart? I am just curious- and it is fine now?


----------



## Bubbles1088

Good news about your job, k4th!

Babygirl, I'm sorry to hear...hopefully everything is ok! You should definitely still try to enjoy your vacation. It will be good for you to relax. :)

AFM, so at the Dr. today, everything checked out great. Only gained 1lb again (thankfully!) so my weight gain has really slowed down finally. Fundal height is still a couple cms ahead at 34 cms, but she says that's still in the normal range so no worries, and heart rate is in the 140s (I noticed she had to go down low to find the heart rate...I think she's head down!). All good. Only thing is when I brought up my frequent Braxton Hicks, she said if that happens again, I need to come in or, if it's after hours or the weekend, go to the hospital. She isn't worried now because it's stopped, but in the future, she wants to see me or have the hospital see me just in case it's preterm labor. I didn't think it would be a huge deal, honestly, but she says that preterm labor can feel different from term labor, so they want to keep an eye on me if it happens again. In the meantime, she says it's fine for me to keep exercising and stuff, just to make sure I stay hydrated and rest when I need to or if the contractions start again.

Also, after my next appt, I will start my weekly appts and they will be checking my cervix. Wow, not much longer now until labor watch! :happydance:


----------



## Medzi

Babygirl, the aorta was enlarged which they said could have meant a valve issue, or an issue with weak tendons, or a genetic disorder. After a few echos they felt things were in the normal range but that Puffin will need to have another echo after he/she is born.


----------



## Khatif

Thanks ladies, for you kind words!

Some of you are really well prepared already. I am impressed.

I am like half prepared. We have the furniture and I have ordered the bathtub today. We have most of the clothes, but I still have to buy some more. Got all the sheets and blankets sorted, also all my diapers are here, still have to buy some disposable though. I am missing the bottles and some smaller items. 
We have our Quinny from Akos (my son) but we bought a Maxi-cosi (which I am totally love with) and I cannot find the adapter. So we have almost everything. 

But nothing is washes or at its place. I am almost done with painting the changing table. If that task is completed I can start washing and putting everything away. Although I am not sure if I have enough space for all the tiny clothes :)


----------



## sammynashley

Babygirl- sorry to hear about you scan, hopefully everything's ok at your next appt.

K4th- good news on your job.

Bubbles- weekly appointments sound exciting! Not sure if I'll even have those.


Afm- I woke up in the night last night with severe back pains I could barely walk and there was a heavy and painful pressure down there. By the time I'd hobbled to the toilet the pain was so bad I expected the baby to come out! It lasted about 3hours not sure what it was but I've been left very uncomfortable and my previous csection scar is so sore and pressured I'm not really sure what to do?? 

Also did a bit of baby shopping today, bought little man some cute outfits :) and a cute chunky knit cardigan for the chilly weather. We've got so much newborn stuff from DS and from things family member have brought but not 0-3 so get to stock up on that a little. :)


----------



## Khatif

I am sorry Babygirl. It must be indeed worrying - hope you are right and baby is just in an odd position.
Try to enjoy your holiday, if you can.
I never understand how can they advise a pregnant woman not to worry about the baby especially after they "find" something.


----------



## Babygirl3289

Thank you all, Khatif- I agree , it is super hard not to worry about your unborn child and his health. But its out of my hands and in the Lords. I will be praying every day. 

They also said my Amniotic fluid level was in the normal range but on the lower end. So I am going to be drinking more fluid. I am usually pretty good about drinking water, but I have been not doing AS well the last week.

Medzi- I can imagine u are stressed as well. I will be praying for you as well. 


30 weeks today :)

Dan-o My genetic counseling appointment is Friday May 29th in the morning. 

Tonya - Thinking so much about you !! I can't wait to hear how things went.


----------



## Medzi

Bubbles I've been having weekly appointments too :)


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Ok, since Mondays appt when I was told about my short cervix...I've been hyper sensitive to movement. Today I swear little one is kicking my pelvic bone....albeit he's head first. I'm trying to consider it normal...but I can't help but worry. I'm my own worst enemy mentally! He's definitely more active...but I'm so paranoid. 

Anyone have any advice on how to calm down? Lol


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Aww. Babygirl....thinking of you


----------



## TonyaG

What a long day! I waited for my 12pm time, but was told they had so many emergencies and they moved me to 5, then at about 3pm the doctor came in and took me that they had so many preemies born the NICU was FULL!!!

They gave me the option to be transferred to another hospital or to wait until tomorrow morning. I decided to wait. 
In the meantime they are assessing babies and sending them to level 2 NICU's to make room for my babies in the morning.


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Wow that's crazy! I think I would go crazy! Hope you had a comfy spot to wait in! Ok...until tomorrow then!


----------



## Medzi

Goodness that is a long hard day... So much anticipation! Hope you get a good sleep and get your babies tomorrow!! Been thinking of you lots!!


----------



## BeautifulRose

I forgot to tell you ladies that yesterday at my appointment they did check my cervix and I'm 2cms, was previously 1cm since 25 weeks. Dr said my cervix is still thick and I can sit at 2cm for weeks. Or I could go into labor at anytime. So now every little gas pain has me grabbing my hospital bag lol. I hope to keep little guy in or at LEAST another week if not longer so I have put myself on complete bedrest. Easier said than done with a 3yo but I'm making it work so far. Ahhhhhh reality is setting in that I'm having a baby soon. Dr also said they won't check my cervix again unless I make it to 39 weeks as to not cause infection or start labor


----------



## heaveneats

Darn wanted to see some baby news! Good luck Tonya!


----------



## greats

Good luck Tonya! Praying for a good day tomorrow!

BeautifulRose, that's crazy to think you could be going into labor soon. Hang in there!


----------



## sammynashley

Good luck tonya!!!


----------



## Khatif

Ah, Tonya, that must be a very long day for you to wait. I am thinking of you today. I hope you could get some rest and today you will meet your babies.

BeautifulRose, what an update! I hope your baby can wait 3 more weeks before he wants to be born! I can imagine that you are ready to run when you feel any kind of pain!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Good luck, Tonya!!!


----------



## TonyaG

Still waiting, doctor said hopefully around 3ish!!


----------



## babyvaughan

Best of luck today meet those precious babies Tonya!!!


----------



## babyvaughan

On the road to the beach for our babymoon day :) so excited to get away and be goof balls with my fiance crazy next year I will be doing this with nearly a one year old :)


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Aww tonya....time is getting closer! so excited for you!

Beautifulrose....how'd you grow 1cm? That's great!!! I don't go back for another ultrasound for 3 weeks...although I have a Dr's appt Friday. I'm hoping I can last 3 weeks until I can be remeasured!


----------



## Jrepp

I asked at my ultrasound on Tuesday and my cervix is measuring 3.5cm. At 18 weeks they said that was pretty short, but at 30 weeks she said it is HUGE. I think that it is staying the same size because the little guy isn't pushing on it as he is transverse.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Eeeee!!! Thinking of you and your babies today, Tonya! Can't wait to hear about their arrival! :)


----------



## dan-o

Thinking of you tonya, hope all goes perfect!!! 

Jrepp mine was 3.2 at 18w but they said that was normal! Confusing! Anyway I'm here now at 32w even after all that heavy bleeding, so it couldn't have been that bad! 

Happy baby moon babyv, hope you have a lovely time!!


----------



## dan-o

Having one of those weekends here. My 3 year old broke his arm at preschool on Friday!!! :(


----------



## Tasha

:hugs: dano, I hope he's okay. Such a hard thing for them to deal with.

Tonya I hope you and babies are good xx


----------



## dan-o

Tasha how are you feeling Hun? 33w.. Eeek, so close now :wohoo:


----------



## TonyaG

Our baby girls were born last night at 5:43pm 

Emma Joanne 4lbs 1oz
Ally Angela 3lbs 14oz
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.1 KB
Views: 23


----------



## TonyaG

Sorry I'm on my phone ans can only post 1 picture at a time.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 22


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Congratulations tonya!!

Beautiful little girls!! Wishing you all the best!


----------



## dan-o

Omg they are so precious! :cloud9: congratulations Hun, hope you get to bring them home very soon. How are you? And how are they doing? :hugs:


----------



## TonyaG

Everyone is doing well, the babies are each on the c-pap machine helping them breath. 

I'm doing better then I thought, although I haven't been out of bed yet.


----------



## BeautifulRose

Congrats Tonya they are beautiful !


----------



## BeautifulRose

I'm currently in L&D at 3cm with irregular contractions. If I dilate anymore they are gonna try and give me fluids to stop labor. I'm really scared and I'm here all alone because no one wanted to come unless I'm in "actual" labor.


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Congratulations Tonya they are beautiful xx

Thinking of you beautifulrose xx


----------



## Bubbles1088

Dan-o I'm sorry about your little one breaking his arm! I hope he has a speedy recovery.

Tonya, they are so precious!!! Congrats! Glad you are doing well too! :D

Rose, I hope all ends up alright. Thinking of you. I wish someone was there with you.


----------



## greats

Congrats, Tonya! Beautiful girls! 

BeautifulRose, hope things don't progress for another couple weeks! Sorry you're by yourself; you have all these wonderful ladies, though! :)


----------



## Medzi

Congrats Tonya!!! So happy to hear everyone is doing well. They are perfect! Welcome Emma and Ally <3

Dan-o so sorry about your little guy! Hopefully it heals quickly. 

Rose, I'm sorry you're alone! Stay put little man!

Today is my son's 2nd birthday :)


----------



## BeautifulRose

I've went to 4cm so they are admitting and giving me something called pracardia and a shot every 4 hours to stop my contractions. Thanks for the thoughts ladies


----------



## greats

Hang in there, Beautiful!


----------



## k4th

Dan-o - sorry to hear your little boy broke his arm. Hope he's otherwise ok

Tonya - congratulations on your two beautiful little girls!!!! Hope they grow big & strong quickly 

Rose - sorry you're going through such a scary time alone. Hope the fluids work & your babies stay put a little longer

Medzi - hope your little boy has a great birthday!!

I've been at a two year old birthday party all afternoon with dd. I am EXHAUSTED - ready for bed at 6.30pm zzzzzz


----------



## Medzi

Bedtime K4th! Zzzzz....

Rose, I hope the shots work and he stays put! Keep us posted. I hope someone is coming to be with you now, just so you're not alone! :hugs:


----------



## Khatif

Tonya, congratulations! I am happy to hear that everything went fine. Welcome to your babies.

Where do you ladies see the pictures btw?

Beautifulrose, I am sorry that is happening to you. I hope someone will come to you now. 
Keep us updated as much as you can. Finger crossed for the shots to work!


----------



## Jrepp

Tonya your girls are gorgeous! Congratulations


----------



## hollyw79

Congratulations Tonya!!! :hugs: soooo sweet!


----------



## poppy

32 week bump!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_29572908386231.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## poppy

Just read back and noticed Tonya's fantastic news - a huge congratulations Tonya, your girls are gorgeous. xxx


----------



## Bubbles1088

Cute bump, poppy!


----------



## babyvaughan

Congrats Tonya they are beautiful!!!


----------



## sammynashley

Beautiful girls Tonya! Congratulations! 

Dan-o- hope your little man has a speedy recovery.

Beautifulrose- hope everything turns out ok and they manage to stop the contractions :hugs: 

Poppy- lovely bump! 

Sorry if I missed anyone! 

Afm- me & hubby have taken a family trip away to his families chalet, we'll be heading home tomorrow and have tues/weds by ourselves and have a couple "date days" for the last time before baby comes. We've booked tickets to see the avengers at the cinema and we'll head out for dinner too, we've got our scan weds sand hoping everything's ok.


----------



## timeforababy

Tonya - gorgeous girls! Let us know how they get on. Congratulations! 
Dan o - oh no..poor son, all the best
Rose - fingers crossed
baby v enjoy your baby moon
Spammy have fun! 

I am still ill. Might go to the dr on Tuesday if nothing resolves. I have no voice, the infection seems to not be shifting and I can't even have nice things as am on a diet.

Also I am a bit off as this is our last bank holiday as a couple and I can't even speak. Lol


----------



## TonyaG

Thank you everyone!
The girls are doing good, I've had a lot of visitors, I'm exhausted! So I'm going fr a nap in between pumping sessions!


----------



## Livvy

Congratulations Tonya :) they're a couple of cuties! 

thinking of you rose, please keep us updated.


----------



## Srrme

Congratulations, Tonya! They're beautiful! I hope they have a speedy and uneventful NICU stay! :hugs: :flower:


----------



## dan-o

BeautifulRose said:


> I've went to 4cm so they are admitting and giving me something called pracardia and a shot every 4 hours to stop my contractions. Thanks for the thoughts ladies

Omg, hope everything is ok, how scarey to be alone during all this. Will be sending lots of positive thoughts your way :hugs: keep us updated sweetie xxx


----------



## dan-o

Tonya, so pleased to hear you are recovering and the babies are doing well <3
I'm not suprised you are worn out!!! :hugs:

Sammy hope you have a lovely baby moon!! 

Timefora, sorry you are still poorly, sounds like a nasty bug. Maybe try the out of hours GP? Hope you are feeling better today xx

Gorgeous bump poppy!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Congrats Tonya!!! They are super cute little girls! Hope that you recover quickly. :)

BR, I'm thinking of you and praying for you and your little guy as well. Hang in there, little man!!!

Gorgeous bump, poppy!

Aw, dan-o, your poor little guy. :( Hope he heals up soon.

Sammy, I hope you enjoy your last day of your trip!

timeforababy, I hope you feel better soon! It's never fun to be sick on a holiday. :(


AFM, nothing new going on here. Finally started doing some cleaning and organizing (i.e. nesting!) to get ready for baby. Also, I have been buying packs of diapers here and there when I find them on sale and I finally counted them all today. I have 423 size one diapers!!! hahaha! If I have another big baby like the first two, I might not even need that many. Whoops. At least I can feel prepared when it comes to diapers! lol.


----------



## Tasha

Congratulations Tonya, they're beautiful.

I hope you're okay Rose


----------



## cdex67

Congrats Tonya, beautiful baby girls!

Rose, I am thinking of you.

Afm- had my first baby shower Saturday. It was so much fun and we got tons of stuff. We still need the big stuff like the car seat, stroller etc...but everything else seems to be set. My dad built our changing table and brought it over, it's so perfect. I spent Saturday evening putting things away but I've been so exhausted this weekend I haven't gotten very farm today will be spent making sure everything is away and I am prepared for my second shower on Wednesday.


----------



## Medzi

Thinking of you Rose!

Harley nice work on the diapers! ;) 

Cdex glad your shower went well!

AFM all is OK. Our son turned 2 yesterday! We had a nice day. I have an obgyn appointment tomorrow. Should get some results from lab work (protein in urine). My BP up so we will see what they say and how far they want to push it. Might have a baby in 2 weeks....


----------



## Livvy

I think I picked up a stomach bug over the weekend, but last night and today I've been having frequent BH, back pain, and diarrhea. Most likely a result from the bug, right? I read somewhere to call if you have 4 or more BH in an hour, which I did, but I thought maybe I was just dehydrated. Baby has been moving a LOT.


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Cdex...glad you had fun!

Beautiful rose. ...still thinking of you 

Medzi...hang in there

Livvy...poor thing! Hopefully you feel better soon!

AFM...just trying to identify movements and what's what. I haven't felt anything contractions but I wonder if I'd know a BH from anything else. Lol. Is it possible to only have one that lasts like 1 second...maybe 3 times a day? As I lay here..feels like he's kicking right where my shorts sit...but I know his feet are by my ribs...unless that's his hands. So weird...I'll never get the hang of it!


----------



## LuvallmyH

Congrats Tonya, they are beautiful! 

Hope all is well Rose!

:hi: everyone else


----------



## Livvy

Well, I called my doctor and he told me to go ahead and come in since getting frequent BH is really unusual for me. So we're headed there soon...


----------



## Medzi

Keep us posted Livvy! I didn't realize having so many meant anything&#8230; I've been having tons! But they are crazy inconsistent and don't have long at all. Hope all is ok!! <3


----------



## Livvy

Thanks Medzi! My cervix is closed, they think I'm just dehydrated because I feel like I'm going to throw up if I eat/drink anything. Baby looked great on the monitor. So... They're going to either give me IV fluids or make me drink more orally and probably get me off work tomorrow.


----------



## Medzi

So glad all is OK! Same thing happened to my sister! They gave her IV and all was great! Enjoy some downtime tomorrow <3


----------



## Bubbles1088

Livvy, hope you feel better soon! My Dr. also said to come in if I have too many BH like I did last week. I've had quite a few today, but downing some water and trying to pee more frequently seems to help a little. 

Hope all is ok, Rose!

AFM, found a little online job that I can do at my own leisure. It isn't much income, but every little bit helps. That's what I've been doing for most of today. I've started doing some writing for it as well (I love to write), so I'm hoping that goes over well too. And oh my, 33 weeks tomorrow! Jeeze, time is flying. I feel like it will go by faster with this new little job to occupy my mind.

Oh, also have had lots of BH again today, some kind of crampy but not strong. :/ Not frequent enough for me to feel like I needed to call the Dr. though. I'll keep an eye on them tomorrow and see what happens.


----------



## Medzi

Cool about the job Bubbles :) I'm an editor and do work from home. It is way nice to be able to (somewhat) work at your own pace. Hope the BHs settle for you too!

I'm nervous for my appointment tomorrow&#8230; I want Puffin to be able to stay cozy for as long as possible but my blood pressure is concerning. Ugh. 35 weeks on Wednesday, so not long until term.


----------



## Khatif

Livvy said:


> Thanks, Medzi! My cervix is closed, they think I'm just dehydrated because I feel like I'm going to throw up if I eat/drink anything. Baby looked great on the monitor. So... They're going to either give me IV fluids or make me drink more orally and probably get me off work tomorrow.

I am happy to hear that everything went all right with the baby! Drinking is a big problem for me as well. Is there nothing you can drink without feeling sick? For me, drinks with bubbles help a lot against nausea.




Medzi said:


> Cool about the job Bubbles :) I'm an editor and do work from home. It is way nice to be able to (somewhat) work at your own pace. Hope the BHs settle for you too!
> 
> I'm nervous for my appointment tomorrow I want Puffin to be able to stay cozy for as long as possible but my blood pressure is concerning. Ugh. 35 weeks on Wednesday, so not long until term.

I will think of you! I hope Puffin can stay in for a bit longer. Keep us updated!

Bubbles, what a great thing that you find a job to do from home!

I hope you girls had a nice weekend. Ours were rather busy but very nice.
Today I am going to Rotterdam and I will finish shopping for the baby. Besides diapers and formulas I will have everything by end of the day. Yay.
The baby is still quite, but I feel her everyday so I assume that everything is all right.


----------



## TonyaG

I got to hold my babies once each.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 15


----------



## TonyaG

Ally
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Srrme

Awww! Beautiful, Tonya! I remember those moments in the NICU. It's such a wonderful feeling being able to finally hold your baby.


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Beautiful tonya!! What precious monents!! Thank you for sharing! Wish you all the best!


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Congratulations Tonya! You're girls are beautiful! I'm praying for a short NICU stay so you can take your babies home ASAP!

Dano, so sorry to hear about your son. I hope he's in good spirits and has a quick recovery.

Medzi, I'll be thinking of you today. Please let us know how everything goes at your appt today. Hopefully puffin will be able to stay in for at least a few more weeks!


----------



## Tasha

Oh Tonya. Lump in the throat. I hope you're all doing well xx


----------



## Bubbles1088

Tonya!!! They are precious! Love. <3

Good luck at your appt, Medzi!

AFM, 33 weeks today!!! Woohoo! :happydance: And only 4 more days until the shower! Can't wait!!!


----------



## babyvaughan

Awh Tonya how special of a moment! 

I'm at my high risk appt/scan I have the first appt of the day and its a 30 min drive after a rough prego day yesterday night I'm exhausted but excited to see my little man and hoping so much that his kidney is improved or at least not worse! I can't wait to see him again its been a month!


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

babyvaughan - hoping you get a great scan! FX for that little kidney!!


----------



## Jrepp

Fingers crossed for you baby v! I'm sorry you had a rough night. I had one too. Baby was not comfortable and was moving in really painful ways. I also kept getting this huge stabbing pain in my vagina/clitoris. I googled it and found that it's either baby hitting my cervix or I'm starting to dialate


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

jrepp....i'm not liking google! it's either nothing or something....which mentally doesn't help! i don't like not knowing what's going on....*sigh*. i am sitting in meetings which the little one is doing something down there....it's ever so quick and at least 1-4 times a day...but i try and not show any emotion on my face...majority are males...lol. not sure how i would explain it!

i'm asking the dr on friday. hoping it's just a nerve thing!


----------



## Srrme

Has anyone heard from Rose? I hope she's okay.


----------



## babyvaughan

He is so cute I got to see him in 4D again! Love his little face! He is a BIG boy lol 5lbs 4oz 90th percentile for height & weight! His kidney got a little worse so now I have a referall to a pediatric urologist to discuss it and if its any worse at my next scan in 4 wks they are going to move my c-section up to aviod damage to the kidney. She said the worse case is a surgery to remove the little tissue that causes the urine to get backed up on that side but that they will scan him in hospital and he may need antibiotics there still time for it resolve or it may fixed itself when he is born!


----------



## Bubbles1088

33 week bump! :D I feel like it's looking saggier. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







photo (27).jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## k4th

Rose - still thinking of you

Babyvaughan - my friends dd had something similar. She had a kink in one of the tubes going in or out of her kidney. She was on antibiotics & monitoring (an appointment every 3 months or so) from birth. It hadn't resolved by one year so they did a little op on her. She's a beautiful, happy three year old. She's fine & her kidney is fine. My friend was told she was one of the "unlucky few" that needed any intervention as it usually resolves by itself. Hope your little boys resolves, but if not, it's still really fixable nowadays :hugs:


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Babyv, so sorry to hear his kidney got worse. Hopefully it will resolve itself or you can fix it with antibiotics after he's delivered. 

I just got back back from my non stress test and the baby's fluid levels have gone up, thank god, so we're back to just once a week appts. There was another girl there getting tested who was 35 weeks and she had no fluid, blood pressure was high and had protein in her urine. They sent her straight to labor and delivery to induce labor. I started tearing up and I think I was more upset about it then she was. She was very calm and they said her baby was fine, it's just time for him to be delivered. I cry for everything these days lol!


----------



## heaveneats

tonya beautiful pictures!!


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Babyvaughan...sorry about News...FX times fixes it. 

Joy....glad the levels are up! That poor other girl. she seemed to handle it like a trooper. Not sure I'd be as strong! 

Bubbles...so cute!

AFM....week 33 is really starting to kick my butt!
 



Attached Files:







2015-05-26 15.38.24.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Medzi

Babyv - sorry to hear things are worse, but hopefully they resolve! At least there is a plan in place! :hugs: I'm sure all will be ok in the end! 

Joy - I'm happy things are better on your end! Haha, what happened to the lady practically happened to me the last time, but I got a day. I went into an appointment and they said "enough is enough, you're being induced tomorrow." (luckily, I ended up going into labor!) So I am half expecting it again. Hopefully not though.

Tonya - your pictures make me so happy! Lovely little babes :)

Bubbles and MrsE - you both look awesome!

Been thinking of Rose a lot&#8230; hope all is ok!

My appointment is in about 2 hours&#8230; stressing, but trying not to.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Babyv, I missed your post earlier...so sorry to hear that it got worse. I'm glad that you are being monitored so well though. Hopefully it resolves soon! :hugs:


----------



## babyvaughan

Yeah it had become borderline last time and now its classified as the condition but I asked a lot of questions and so I feel better knowing worse case it's a small surgery that is very unlikely has kept me going strong! Here is a pic of him today I'm so in love with him I just wanna snuggle him up! 

He is puckering his lips a little bit!


----------



## Jrepp

He's so cute! I'm glad that they are getting you in but hope that he resolves the issue before your next scan


----------



## Bubbles1088

He's precious, Babyv. <3


----------



## Medzi

Gorgeous babyv!


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Thinking of you Medzi! I hope everything went well at your appt.


----------



## Medzi

Have a moment to update now -

Appointment went ok - good news and bad. My blood pressure is high but stable (good) but I have more protein in my urine (bad). I have kidney disease so it is a sign that my kidney function is decreasing. I'm getting lab work every few days to monitor and I also know the signs to watch for. I go back on June 2 for an appointment (unless of course my results are even worse with the monitoring), I have an ultrasound next week (I'll hear when tomorrow), another appointment on June 9 and then I will be induced at 37 weeks on June 11. They want to try and get Puffin to full term but after that point, the risks for me will be too much to carry on the pregnancy. 

So just praying things stay stable and we get to June 11! If not, I'm sure everything will still be ok. Sooo&#8230; one way or another, I will have a baby in about 2 weeks!


----------



## Livvy

Very cute Babyv :)

Medzi so exciting!!! Ahhhh! I am all of a sudden overwhelmed because I know my turn is just around the corner!


----------



## Medzi

Livvy it is exciting! Can't wait for all the birth announcements to begin! :cloud9:


----------



## BeautifulRose

Thank you all for thinking of me :) I'm still in the hospital but my contractions are under control with this medication I'm ok. Still 4cm and 60% effaced so no change which is good. My Dr wants me to get to at least 36 weeks which is 8 days away and then they will let me go into labor. Hopefully all is well with everyone I have to read back a bit as I just got my laptop and have been having B&B withdrawals lol. I'm so happy because my nurse let my DD spend the night with me and I missed her so much. She said technically she wasn't supposed to so I feel blessed she made an exception.


----------



## lucy1

Had a bit of a confusing day yesterday. After having on and off soft stools, occasional diarrhoea and stomach cramps for 12 days I rang the hospital for advice and got told to go to the GP.
I managed to get an appointment the same day but just as I was leaving home to go I went to the toilet and lost about 2 inches of my mucas plug with blood in it. I still went to my GP and he sent me straight to hospital.
After being fully checked out then being on the monitor for babies hb and contractions I got an internal from a dr who said that I wasn't dilating and she was happy for me to go. She couldn't explain how I lost some of my plug and I don't understand how I can if I'm not dilating.
This morning also reminded me that the initial issue isn't resolved either!! Day 13 and counting!


----------



## Khatif

Medzi said:


> Have a moment to update now -
> 
> Appointment went ok - good news and bad. My blood pressure is high but stable (good) but I have more protein in my urine (bad). I have kidney disease so it is a sign that my kidney function is decreasing. I'm getting lab work every few days to monitor and I also know the signs to watch for. I go back on June 2 for an appointment (unless of course my results are even worse with the monitoring), I have an ultrasound next week (I'll hear when tomorrow), another appointment on June 9 and then I will be induced at 37 weeks on June 11. They want to try and get Puffin to full term but after that point, the risks for me will be too much to carry on the pregnancy.
> 
> So just praying things stay stable and we get to June 11! If not, I'm sure everything will still be ok. Sooo one way or another, I will have a baby in about 2 weeks!

I am sorry for the mixed news, you got. I hope Puffing will stay in until the 37 weeks and that is only 3 weeks for you! It's crazy. You will have your baby very soon. Finger crossed that June 11 is your day!




BeautifulRose said:


> Thank you all for thinking of me :) I'm still in the hospital but my contractions are under control with this medication I'm ok. Still 4cm and 60% effaced so no change which is good. My Dr wants me to get to at least 36 weeks which is 8 days away and then they will let me go into labor. Hopefully all is well with everyone I have to read back a bit as I just got my laptop and have been having B&B withdrawals lol. I'm so happy because my nurse let my DD spend the night with me and I missed her so much. She said technically she wasn't supposed to so I feel blessed she made an exception.

Ah, so we are counting the days down until you are 36 weeks. I hope these 8 days will fly and your little one going to stay where he is now. Missing your DD can be hard! Keep up Rose!



babyvaughan said:


> He is so cute I got to see him in 4D again! Love his little face! He is a BIG boy lol 5lbs 4oz 90th percentile for height & weight! His kidney got a little worse so now I have a referall to a pediatric urologist to discuss it and if its any worse at my next scan in 4 wks they are going to move my c-section up to aviod damage to the kidney. She said the worse case is a surgery to remove the little tissue that causes the urine to get backed up on that side but that they will scan him in hospital and he may need antibiotics there still time for it resolve or it may fixed itself when he is born!


Again, I am sorry! I hope you are not too nervous about it but I would understand if you are! 
What a cute little face he has!



JoyofMyLife said:


> Babyv, so sorry to hear his kidney got worse. Hopefully it will resolve itself or you can fix it with antibiotics after he's delivered.
> 
> I just got back back from my non stress test and the baby's fluid levels have gone up, thank god, so we're back to just once a week appts. There was another girl there getting tested who was 35 weeks and she had no fluid, blood pressure was high and had protein in her urine. They sent her straight to labor and delivery to induce labor. I started tearing up and I think I was more upset about it then she was. She was very calm and they said her baby was fine, it's just time for him to be delivered. I cry for everything these days lol!

All these emotions are so hardy to handle with. I can cry on everything as well, and sometimes I feel so silly because of it. I am glad the fluid level is better so you can "relax" a bit about it. Still weekly appointments are good control! You can start finishing all the preparations!



lucy1 said:


> Had a bit of a confusing day yesterday. After having on and off soft stools, occasional diarrhoea and stomach cramps for 12 days I rang the hospital for advice and got told to go to the GP.
> I managed to get an appointment the same day but just as I was leaving home to go I went to the toilet and lost about 2 inches of my mucas plug with blood in it. I still went to my GP and he sent me straight to hospital.
> After being fully checked out then being on the monitor for babies hb and contractions I got an internal from a dr who said that I wasn't dilating and she was happy for me to go. She couldn't explain how I lost some of my plug and I don't understand how I can if I'm not dilating.
> This morning also reminded me that the initial issue isn't resolved either!! Day 13 and counting!

I heard that losing part of the plug is rather normal from 25 weeks on because it is produced again. But having blood in it could be indeed sign of dilating. It's good they check you and everything is fine with the baby.


Well, I start to feel crap :(. Morning sickness is back, I feel sick every morning and sometimes after I ate as well, and the last couple of days I had to throw up as well. I still have 8 weeks (I hope) to go and now it is getting heavy.
I am tired a lot and walking my son to school every day is not fun.
But I got everything for the baby yesterday. Now I need to start washing everything and decide what to put where :)


----------



## Bubbles1088

Medzi-I hate to hear about your kidneys acting up, but wow 2 weeks!!! That's right around the corner! Exciting stuff! :D

Rose-Glad to hear you and baby are ok! And that's so sweet that she let your DD stay with you. I hope all continues to go well!

Lucy-I'm glad you got checked, but that is really confusing! Are you going to go back and talk to your GP about the diarrhea?

Khatif-I hope the MS eases up for you. I'm sorry it's back. :(


----------



## babyvaughan

Beautifulrose- Hang in there I hope the next 8 days go smoothly my best friends baby was born at 36w 3d she had to stay 9 days but has been doing awesome and is now 3 months old!


----------



## babyvaughan

Dano- I have high risk scan/consult June 23rd


----------



## cdex67

Hi ladies, I haven't read back too far but rose I'm glad things are staying the same. 

I had a midwife appt today and was officially diagnosed with pregnancy hypertension. They did blood work and are talking about possible induction between 37-39 weeks. I go back next week for another appointment. Baby boy is head down, quite far. She said she could feel his head but couldn't move it which means he is tucked down nice and low into my pelvis. I'm sort of hoping I go into labor before induction. Otherwise everything is good.

Dan-o my next appt is June 3rd.


----------



## cdex67

Oh also, my feet are soooo swollen and they hurt really bad. My PUPPPS has mostly cleared up and i have really bad carpal tunnel.


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Aww Medzi, that is such exciting and scary news at the same time! How great that you only have to wait 2 more weeks for your baby! Hopefully things will improve with your kidneys after the baby is born. Hugs!!!:hugs:

Rose, I'm glad they're keeping a close eye on you. How exciting your baby boy will be here before you know it.

Codex, I've had carpal tunnel for the past month now too and it seems to be getting worse. I can't even bend my fingers when I wake up in the morning. Who would've thought that this is a pregnancy symptom too. Hopefully we get some relief after the babies are born.


----------



## LIB

Rose Hope everything stays ok for you

Looks like there are going to be quite a few early babies!

I had another scan with the cardiologist today, there has been no further change since my last scan with them which is good to hear but I still have to be seen weekly at my local hospital to check for hydrops/change in heart rhythm.

The plan now is a natural delivery (c-section in emergency) no further than 38 weeks, so it looks like i'll be induced by then, unless my waters break early like last time and i'm induced even earlier! 

Baby then has to be taken to another hospital for a neonatal scan and observation to see how his heart is after birth. So we still have no diagnosis yet but i'm comforted that he is still fine and I now have an idea of whats going to happen!

Dan-o - I have a consultant/high risk scan next wednesday and cardiologist scan the wednesday afterwards!


----------



## Livvy

Has anyone else's ears been popping?? My right ear pops ALL THE TIME, and I can't un-pop it so my voice constantly sounds weird... if you know what I mean?? It's driving me mad.


----------



## Srrme

35 weeks today! Woohoo! 2 more weeks until term! :happydance:

I hope everyone is doing well! Glad things are being kept under control, Rose! :hugs:


----------



## Bubbles1088

Livvy I find that my ears get blocked up more easily now, usually after I've been laying down for awhile. I can unpop them pretty easily though for the most part. Sometimes it's hard though. That is the worst feeling though, when you can't unblock your ears and you can't hear well.

Happy 35 weeks, Srrme!


----------



## Rach87

Hello ladies! :wave: havent posted in a few weeks, been super busy, but have been following along. Where to start.....

Tonya congrats on your beauties!! Our due dates were a day apart, so I showed my hubby your girls pics and was like. This is what our girl looks like now. A real fully formed baby! He was excited. Lol 

Cant wrap my head around the fact in just 2 weeks were going to start having more birth announcements! Such an exciting time! 

Im forgetting so much of whats gone on here, sorry for what im missing. 

As for my crazy couple weeks.... the 8th I had the girls throwing my baby shower and mom and mother-in-law over to finalize things and get decorations all done. My bff (who happens to be my husbands cousins wife) told me she just found out that day shes preggers!!! So beyond happy. Our hubbys are 6 months apart and now our babies will be 6 months apart! :happydance: 

12th-13th went on a mini vaca with a few other young families to Kalihari in Ohio (the largest indoor water park in the US) we rented this amazing private villa and had a great time - even though the only thing I could do was the wave pool and lazy river. Lol 

17th had my baby shower! It was great and we got soo much stuff! Next day organized everything and washed all clothes 0-6 months. Sooo wiped out all the rest of the week could barely function. But did manage to do both registry completions at babies r us and buy buy baby. 

18th my sister had her 3rd baby. She has a double cleft/palate. We already knew that from earlier scans. But shes still so cute. Needless to say ive been over there a bunch since and babysat her other 2 kids a ton before little Ainsley made her debut.

Im finally starting to feel 7.5 months preggo. Def not complaining since ive had such a nice pregnancy so far despsite my lupus and fibromyalgia. Most of my symptoms have disappeared and ive felt almost like a normal person for the first time in a decade!

My poor pregger cousin has hyperemesis gravidarum. Really hoping it clears up some for her. Shes only about 7 weeks and is worried about losing her baby. Shes very petite, 4 ft 10 in and about 85 lbs to start, so losing weight would not be good. Praying she has some relief soon.

Phew sorry for the incredibly long winded post, im sure ive forgotten other crazy things going on.....ah yes I did. Ive started on 2x weekly non stress tests. So not happy. My pregnancy has been completely problem free, but since high risk dr (who I only saw once as a formality at 14 weeks) recommended them, my OB says I have to. Had my first yesterday and baby was so active the tech came in and from across the room said "whoa your baby is super active, the dr will love this" psh yea duh I couldve told you that. :dohh: im going to tell dr tomorrow im only doing one a week, 2x is unnecessary. Delilah is so active, I would be very aware if someyhing was wrong or her movements decreased. 

And now ill shut up. Heres my handsome and I at our baby shower :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2957.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 19


----------



## katangel90

Hi all! I haven't been on here in a few weeks. It's been insane!! I'm due July 29th. Next OB appointment is June 11. I've had a really easy pregnancy. I live in the central valley and we are gearing up for our first heat wave. I've been dreading this since December! ! Any other mommies to be due around the 29th? Would love to have a buddy to talk to. Even though its been an easy pregnancy so far would like to talk to someone closer to my due date. Just getting really anxious for the end.


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Ok ladies, I think I need an intervention. I am completely obsessed with my baby registry! I check it like 10 times a day to see what people have bought and am constantly adding and removing things, checking to see if items are still available in stores and reading reviews. I think something's wrong with me lol! I told my hubby I wasn't going to check it anymore but it's just getting worse as my baby shower gets closer. Someone needs to take my internet access away!


----------



## Jrepp

Rach87 said:


> Hello ladies! :wave: havent posted in a few weeks, been super busy, but have been following along. Where to start.....
> 
> Tonya congrats on your beauties!! Our due dates were a day apart, so I showed my hubby your girls pics and was like. This is what our girl looks like now. A real fully formed baby! He was excited. Lol
> 
> Cant wrap my head around the fact in just 2 weeks were going to start having more birth announcements! Such an exciting time!
> 
> Im forgetting so much of whats gone on here, sorry for what im missing.
> 
> As for my crazy couple weeks.... the 8th I had the girls throwing my baby shower and mom and mother-in-law over to finalize things and get decorations all done. My bff (who happens to be my husbands cousins wife) told me she just found out that day shes preggers!!! So beyond happy. Our hubbys are 6 months apart and now our babies will be 6 months apart! :happydance:
> 
> 12th-13th went on a mini vaca with a few other young families to Kalihari in Ohio (the largest indoor water park in the US) we rented this amazing private villa and had a great time - even though the only thing I could do was the wave pool and lazy river. Lol
> 
> 17th had my baby shower! It was great and we got soo much stuff! Next day organized everything and washed all clothes 0-6 months. Sooo wiped out all the rest of the week could barely function. But did manage to do both registry completions at babies r us and buy buy baby.
> 
> 18th my sister had her 3rd baby. She has a double cleft/palate. We already knew that from earlier scans. But shes still so cute. Needless to say ive been over there a bunch since and babysat her other 2 kids a ton before little Ainsley made her debut.
> 
> Im finally starting to feel 7.5 months preggo. Def not complaining since ive had such a nice pregnancy so far despsite my lupus and fibromyalgia. Most of my symptoms have disappeared and ive felt almost like a normal person for the first time in a decade!
> 
> My poor pregger cousin has hyperemesis gravidarum. Really hoping it clears up some for her. Shes only about 7 weeks and is worried about losing her baby. Shes very petite, 4 ft 10 in and about 85 lbs to start, so losing weight would not be good. Praying she has some relief soon.
> 
> Phew sorry for the incredibly long winded post, im sure ive forgotten other crazy things going on.....ah yes I did. Ive started on 2x weekly non stress tests. So not happy. My pregnancy has been completely problem free, but since high risk dr (who I only saw once as a formality at 14 weeks) recommended them, my OB says I have to. Had my first yesterday and baby was so active the tech came in and from across the room said "whoa your baby is super active, the dr will love this" psh yea duh I couldve told you that. :dohh: im going to tell dr tomorrow im only doing one a week, 2x is unnecessary. Delilah is so active, I would be very aware if someyhing was wrong or her movements decreased.
> 
> And now ill shut up. Heres my handsome and I at our baby shower :cloud9:

I'm 5'0 and started the pregnancy just at 100 pounds. I also have hyperemisis. I would throw up for quite literally 6-7 hours a day, but it has now widdled down to 3-4 times a day. It does suck quite horrendously, but some advice would be to eat through the throwing up. It does seem to make it worse than it might be, but at least some nutrients would get into her system and get to the baby. The baby would probably be fine living off of your cousins reserves, but it really helps to eat knowing that you are going to throw it up later. 



katangel90 said:


> Hi all! I haven't been on here in a few weeks. It's been insane!! I'm due July 29th. Next OB appointment is June 11. I've had a really easy pregnancy. I live in the central valley and we are gearing up for our first heat wave. I've been dreading this since December! ! Any other mommies to be due around the 29th? Would love to have a buddy to talk to. Even though its been an easy pregnancy so far would like to talk to someone closer to my due date. Just getting really anxious for the end.

I'm due the 28th unless this little nugget decides he isn't going to flip. I'l be your buddy


----------



## Rach87

Joy I totally did the same! I would update my hubby every time something new was purchased. Lol thankfully hes a good sport. Its just so exciting though!!


----------



## greats

katangel90 said:


> Hi all! I haven't been on here in a few weeks. It's been insane!! I'm due July 29th. Next OB appointment is June 11. I've had a really easy pregnancy. I live in the central valley and we are gearing up for our first heat wave. I've been dreading this since December! ! Any other mommies to be due around the 29th? Would love to have a buddy to talk to. Even though its been an easy pregnancy so far would like to talk to someone closer to my due date. Just getting really anxious for the end.

I'm due the 31st! :)


----------



## Harley Quinn

JoyofMyLife said:


> Ok ladies, I think I need an intervention. I am completely obsessed with my baby registry! I check it like 10 times a day to see what people have bought and am constantly adding and removing things, checking to see if items are still available in stores and reading reviews. I think something's wrong with me lol! I told my hubby I wasn't going to check it anymore but it's just getting worse as my baby shower gets closer. Someone needs to take my internet access away!

Oh my! Have your DH change the password for you? If you really do want to stop obsessing... ;)

As for me and my diaper buying habit, after counting all of the ones I have here in the house, I totally forgot about the Honest diapers I had ordered online and are waiting for me at my mom's house across the border. :dohh: I am seriously DONE buying diapers until baby is officially in a size 2! lol


----------



## babyvaughan

Haha you ladies make me smile, my obsession has been clothes for some reason I was trying to plan the whole first year of his clothes lol After going crazy over 6mo/9mo clothing at carters this past weekend I promised myself no more until he is starting to fit some of it lol my shower they totally took care of size 3mo so I needed to have some fun! Tonight I washed all the blankets and newborn/0-3! I'm so tempted to set everything else up but I gotta get through one more week when we shampoo the carpets then no holding back lol.


----------



## Khatif

Good morning ladies,

It is so unbelievable to read the all "status updates". In a rather short time some you will have your babies and some week more and more baby will be born.
I am 31 weeks and right now I feel all of you will hold your baby before me. I have a feeling that end of July never will be here.
I should prepare, but I actually don't do it since it feels like I have tons of time so why do anything now if I can do it 4 weeks later as well.
I am just very tired every day and walking is getting difficult.
The good part is that whenever I put my hand on my belly I can feel a body part pushing :D. And it is an amusing and fantastic feeling. I can feel her growing inside :)


----------



## dan-o

Babyv, we have the carpet shampoo to do as well. Oddly I'm looking forward to it :haha: be nice to be all fresh! 

Joy, step away from the computer, ha ha!! Lovely you are getting lots of nice things for baby though, exciting!

Tonya hope you are your little princesses are doing great <3

Harley Quinn, I overbought with ds2, I still have over 300 size 2 left which I will use for this baby! And a huge load of nearly new bumgenius v4 washables handed down from my other two! I sold all the other washables ages ago, but luckily kept the lest used ones.. Deffo don't need many nappies this time round! 

Rach, cute bump and great to hear you've been having such a lovely time! :)

Jrepp, you are definitely one of us who deserves a medal. Must be awful for you :hugs: 
Rose, so relieved all is ok and babys hanging on a bit longer before making an appearance!!

Lib great news there is no change. Glad they have a solid plan in place. Keep us updated Hun! 

Lucy, I hope all is ok. I had all that right before I had DS2, but I was 38w. How are you feeling today?

Cdex, great the itching has cleared, I had similar with ds2, drove me bonkers!!! Sorry about the blood pressure though :(

Medzi, very exciting you have a date. Definitely sounds like a good plan to get baby out at 37w. 2 weeks and counting... Eeek!!!

Bubbles and Livy mine pop very easily as well, just driving down a hill will do it! Strange! 

Srrme, happy 35w, wow. Your bump is gorgeous too, even more compact than mine! 

Kat, good to see you on! Fab you are having a good pregnancy!! 

Khatif, i also feel so close but so far away. I'm terrified of something going wrong late on, hoping this LO comes at 38w ish like DS2!!!

Tasha, baby tots, hope all well with you two xx


----------



## dan-o

As for me I had my growth scan yesterday and got struck off consultant care!!! 

Induction at 37/38w, appointments and further scans now all cancelled, I'm just a normal low risk pregnant lady again apparently. Bit confused by it all, as they even said I could plan a home birth now :saywhat: gone from one end of the scale to the other!! 

Anyway, baby is doing fab, just over 50th centile, waters now slightly above average (were quite low at 24w) no bleeds :yipee: 

They said I can safely go up to 42 weeks... Not sure I agree, given my history, but hey ho... :wacko:


----------



## sammynashley

Hi ladies thought I'd do a quick update, I'm on my phone so haven't been able to read back, we had our growth scan yesterday. Baby's growth has sped up and how's not on the 50th centile with an estimated weight of 5lb9oz with 4 weeks-ish left to go they estimate him between 7-8lbs at birth.

The tech was awful tho, it was so rushed and she was so rude. I came out crying. I questioned her on my placenta as at my last scan they said it was low and anterior so could cause issues with my csection. But her answer to that was I don't know why because it's nowhere near the low end its high and anterior, felt like she was calling me a liar and even asked to see the report...she was horrible. On a plus note under a week until I see the consultant and hopefully get the section date. :)

Hope everyone's doing well!


----------



## RaquelDee

Hi Katangel, Jrepp and Greats. I'm due on the 27th, we can be late month buddies if you like. 

Dan-o, great news although pretty confusing given your past issues. It's fantastic that baby is doing so well. 

Sammynashley, it's a shame that some medical staff are so insensitive. I think because they deal with pregnancy every day, they forget that for us it can be strange and scary some of the time. Better to focus on the good news about baby's growth and try not to think about the tech's rudeness. Hopefully you won't ever have to see her again. 

All going well with me. I seem to have found some new energy from somewhere and have even managed to walk the dog most days this week. Work is pretty stressful at the moment, very glad to only have around 3 weeks to go there. Other than that, bub is growing well and seems to be staying head down, so aside from the heartburn everything is pretty good.


----------



## dan-o

Sammy, sorry you got a grumpy sonographer. :( we have two at our hospital as well, I've no idea why they have people like that working in antinatal ultrasound! :dohh: great news about baby though!!!! 

Raquel I get my 'bloom' in 3rd tri as well, it's great isn't it? Sorr about your work, roll on last day!!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Joy I do the same thing with my registries! I'm obsessed! 

Dan-o how wonderful that you are no longer high risk. Glad to hear!

Hello all you ladies who have been away for awhile! :wave:


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

dan-o That's great!!! 

AFM...I have 7 weeks left...but I tell ya...he's been moving more than ever and quite the unsubtle movements...he better not be moving from heads down! I keep having dreams...since he's been head first for about 30 weeks now...that he's going to flip at the last minute and be feet first. 

tomorrow is my regular dr's appt. hoping she can give me some peace of mind. but, seems like only the high risk dr does the ultrasounds so....looks like i won't know if I'm still at 1.4cm cervix until the 15th. *sigh*


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Dan-o, that is such great news! I'm sure it's quite the relief to know that you can relax during these last few weeks of pregnancy, especially with all the scares you had during the first and second tri.

Sammy, that's terrible you got a mean technician. This is such a special time for us mommys and it sucks that there are miserable people working in this industry who have to ruin it for everyone. Hopefully you won't have to see her again. 

Elizabeth, I keep having the same fear that baby will flip too. Every time I go for my NSTs I ask the nurse if there's any chance the baby could flip back. She said at this stage in the pregnancy the chances are low as baby is running out of room in there.


----------



## Babygirl3289

Ladies Im leaving HAWAII today , having diarrhea - can I take Imodium ? I don't have my list of drugs that are ok to take with me :(


----------



## Jrepp

Imodium ad is a category c medication. Google says it's ok to take but I would call just to be sure


----------



## Lumi

Have any of you ladies had a bone marrow biopsy? They want me to have one asap after baby is here and they sound painful!


----------



## Livvy

I haven't Lumi, that sounds ouchie. :( 

Anyone else experiencing complete lack of appetite? This is very unlike me and has been going on for about a week now...


----------



## heaveneats

Livvy said:


> I haven't Lumi, that sounds ouchie. :(
> 
> Anyone else experiencing complete lack of appetite? This is very unlike me and has been going on for about a week now...

i want to eat everything all the time so no i wish :(


----------



## Srrme

heaveneats said:


> Livvy said:
> 
> 
> I haven't Lumi, that sounds ouchie. :(
> 
> Anyone else experiencing complete lack of appetite? This is very unlike me and has been going on for about a week now...
> 
> i want to eat everything all the time so no i wish :(Click to expand...

Me too. I'm so hungry!


----------



## Srrme

For the past week I've been able to feel my baby practice breathing! I remember feeling it with my last baby around this time too. :) Last night she was doing it for quite some time, and then ended up with the hiccups! 

Has anyone else experienced this? I think it's so neat! :flower:


----------



## Rach87

Yesterday had my 2nd NST of the week. Shouldve been on the monitor for 20 min, ended up being on it for an hour......because baby was soooo active they couldnt get a baseline heart rate! :dohh: :wacko: finally the office nurse came in and watched the screen and got the reading. Annoyed that she didnt just do that after a half hour instead of having me hooked up for so long. I am happy though that baby is very active and healthy. Baseline heart rate was about 130, and went up to around 160 after movement. Fundal height right on at 34cm. Bp good at 110/76. I told the dr im only coming in for once weekly non stress tests. 2x week is a little over kill. Everything has been perfect so far, I know im categorized as high risk, but ive had zero complications thus far. If her movement changes or decreases I would know right away, thankfully shes very active so I would notice a difference quickly. She couldnt agree but didnt fight it bc she knows I dont need all the extra testing.

Also ordered my breastpump thru insurance yesterday!!! So excited! It was so fast and easy. Filled out an online form at aeroflow.com, a rep called me the next day to discuss options, I decided to upgrade to the medela freestyle, and with any upgrade they had a promo to get an extra $50 worth of goodies! Breast pads, milk storage containers, nipple cream, and a few other things!! Stroller travel system got delivered this morning as well! Weve officially gotten everything we need. Its so real now that my girl will be here so soon!! :cloud9:


----------



## heaveneats

Rach87 said:


> Yesterday had my 2nd NST of the week. Shouldve been on the monitor for 20 min, ended up being on it for an hour......because baby was soooo active they couldnt get a baseline heart rate! :dohh: :wacko: finally the office nurse came in and watched the screen and got the reading. Annoyed that she didnt just do that after a half hour instead of having me hooked up for so long. I am happy though that baby is very active and healthy. Baseline heart rate was about 130, and went up to around 160 after movement. Fundal height right on at 34cm. Bp good at 110/76. I told the dr im only coming in for once weekly non stress tests. 2x week is a little over kill. Everything has been perfect so far, I know im categorized as high risk, but ive had zero complications thus far. If her movement changes or decreases I would know right away, thankfully shes very active so I would notice a difference quickly. She couldnt agree but didnt fight it bc she knows I dont need all the extra testing.
> 
> Also ordered my breastpump thru insurance yesterday!!! So excited! It was so fast and easy. Filled out an online form at aeroflow.com, a rep called me the next day to discuss options, I decided to upgrade to the medela freestyle, and with any upgrade they had a promo to get an extra $50 worth of goodies! Breast pads, milk storage containers, nipple cream, and a few other things!! Stroller travel system got delivered this morning as well! Weve officially gotten everything we need. Its so real now that my girl will be here so soon!! :cloud9:

i used that pump with DD, it was great! my cats chewed the electrical cord though :nope: so now i can only use the batteries, other than that its great!


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Haha, darn cats! Been there with a few cords!


----------



## k4th

Lumi said:


> Have any of you ladies had a bone marrow biopsy? They want me to have one asap after baby is here and they sound painful!

Yes - I had one when I was first diagnosed with low platelets. Are you still having issues? My nurse was fab & thoroughly numbed the area first with extra local anaesthetic because I said how worried I was. The extra did the trick & I barely felt a thing. It was really not very painful - and I am soft!!! Just ask them to numb the area really well :hugs:

Afm: will do a quick read back later. Have been working long hours to get everything finished at work. Only two more days to go now... I'm working next tues & weds & then I can relax & take advantage of being an "at home preggo" :)


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Just left my regular obgyn appt. Everything was normal...my bp, heartbeat and measurements. She wasn't too concerned when I mentioned my cervix is 1.4cm...she asked if I was still working. Umm....yes. I have to. Lol. She seemed shocked. Yes I'd rather be at home but I'm pretty sure I'll be evicted if I don't pay the rent. Lol. 

So, I'm still on cervical rest...walking to a minimum and keep my feet up. Easier said than done. No housework. ..this place will be a disaster in 1 day, I can sense it. So, that's my update. Feet up. They wanted me to make it to 34 weeks so here I am. Why are the Dr's not as concerned as I am?

On a brighter note, my engagement ring was ready to be picked up. I had it reset in yellow gold. I feel complete again!


----------



## Jrepp

Rach87 said:


> Yesterday had my 2nd NST of the week. Shouldve been on the monitor for 20 min, ended up being on it for an hour......because baby was soooo active they couldnt get a baseline heart rate! :dohh: :wacko: finally the office nurse came in and watched the screen and got the reading. Annoyed that she didnt just do that after a half hour instead of having me hooked up for so long. I am happy though that baby is very active and healthy. Baseline heart rate was about 130, and went up to around 160 after movement. Fundal height right on at 34cm. Bp good at 110/76. I told the dr im only coming in for once weekly non stress tests. 2x week is a little over kill. Everything has been perfect so far, I know im categorized as high risk, but ive had zero complications thus far. If her movement changes or decreases I would know right away, thankfully shes very active so I would notice a difference quickly. She couldnt agree but didnt fight it bc she knows I dont need all the extra testing.
> 
> Also ordered my breastpump thru insurance yesterday!!! So excited! It was so fast and easy. Filled out an online form at aeroflow.com, a rep called me the next day to discuss options, I decided to upgrade to the medela freestyle, and with any upgrade they had a promo to get an extra $50 worth of goodies! Breast pads, milk storage containers, nipple cream, and a few other things!! Stroller travel system got delivered this morning as well! Weve officially gotten everything we need. Its so real now that my girl will be here so soon!! :cloud9:

If you don't want to tell that's fine but I was wondering who your insurance is through and how much the upgraded pump was?


----------



## babyvaughan

Lastnight I was up all night miserable with heat our ceiling fan & open window wasn't doing anything. I was on my phone looking at AC units I got up to start cleaning and my phone goes off my sister (who lives a few states away) had arranged for her mother in-law who lives an hour away to bring us a Portable Lg Air conditioner, couldn't have been better timing and so so thoughtful! They saw how warm it was to be this weekend and wanted to make sure we weren't miserable! :D

Baby is way less active, I used my doppler so I know he is okay but I miss his crazy movements that happened all day! I set up the Pediatric Urology appt for 17th so we will have a plan in order for my little guy. This weekend its detail the car and next weekend carpets then everything is being set up and well just be waiting for my scan to decide if I'm having him before my C-section that already scheduled. I can't believe we've all made it this far it feels like time flew by!!


----------



## Medzi

Thought I was going to have to deliver today but luckily not. Spent all morning in the hospital bc if my bp (was 160/105 when I got there) severe headache and vomiting. Puffin was happy and monitored whole time. We got bp stable, thankfully, but I'm on bed rest at home now.


----------



## cdex67

My midwife called this morning. My urine came back with elevated protein levels and my feet and hands are soooo swollen. I have to pick up the supplies tomorrow and do a 24 hour urine collection. 

I got worried that I might have preeclampsia so went out with my mom tonight and bought everything we still needed. Now we have everything and I'm sorting clothes so I can wash them all tomorrow. Sunday will be spent organizing the nursery.


----------



## Livvy

Medzi and cdex, I'm thinking of you two! I'm so glad you've both made it this far :) I'm glad your babies will likely be just fine if the two of you have to deliver early, but I hope you will both make it a few more weeks!!


----------



## Medzi

:hugs: cdex. Sounds like we are in the same place. I've done many 24 hour urine samples, they aren't so bad. I hope it isn't pre-e for you!


----------



## BeautifulRose

I gave birth to my prince 5/29 at 10:03pm EST weighing in at 5lbs6oz 19 inches he is doing well and hasn't had to be in the NICU yet so far
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.4 KB
Views: 33


----------



## BeautifulRose

My baby boy
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 39


----------



## Medzi

Yay Rose!!!!! Cogratulations! So happy no NICU ... Hopefully stays that way :) Welcome to the world little man!!


----------



## babyvaughan

Ahhh congrats Rose!! So happy he has been able to avoid the nicu! <3


----------



## Khatif

BeautifulRose said:


> I gave birth to my prince 5/29 at 10:03pm EST weighing in at 5lbs6oz 19 inches he is doing well and hasn't had to be in the NICU yet so far

Congratulation Rose! Happy that no Nicu is needed. He is a beautiful little baby! I wish you all the happiness!


----------



## k4th

Congratulations rose!! He's gorgeous!! A good weight too for his gestational age. Hope you get to take your little man home with you very soon :flower:


----------



## Tasha

Congratulations Rose, he's beautiful.

Girls huge hugs. As long as you're being watched closely you and baby will be fine xx


----------



## hollyw79

Congratulations Rose!!! :cloud9:


----------



## timeforababy

Congratulations rose! Yay that he doesn't have to go to nicu

Medzi and codex, sorry to hear about the problems. Glad you are being monitored though

I am still on twice a week with a ctg once a week. Trace protein but blood pressure is down. Still diet controlled for diabetes and almost 35 weeks so all is good! Also just discovered chia pudding. Finally, something sweet that is good for me. High in fiver and full of omegas. 

Can't wait for more birth announcements from the others. Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## Bubbles1088

Congrats, Rose! He is precious! So glad he's been able to avoid the NICU! Yay!!!

Medzi and cdex, :hugs:. Thinking of you two. Hope everything turns out ok.

AFM, baby shower today! Yay!!! I can't wait! :happydance:


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Congratulations Rose! He is perfect! So glad he didn't have to go to the NICU!

Medzi and Cdex, thinking of you both! Hopefully your little ones can hold on for a while longer. 

Have fun at your shower Bubbles! Mine is tomorrow and I'm soooo excited!!


----------



## dan-o

BeautifulRose said:


> I gave birth to my prince 5/29 at 10:03pm EST weighing in at 5lbs6oz 19 inches he is doing well and hasn't had to be in the NICU yet so far

Congratulations rose, he's so precious <3 wonderful to hear you are both doing well xxx


----------



## dan-o

Medzi and cdex, thinking of you both, hope you get to cook your babies a little bit longer if possible xxx


----------



## Livvy

AHHH Rose! Congrats!! :) :) he is so cute!


----------



## babyvaughan

Yay bubbles I loved my shower, enjoy every moment and take lots of pictures :D

AFM - We are going kayaking today (calm water) but I'm nervous I've never been this heavy (gained 30lbs) but I want a little adventure/fun with dh :) I don't want to fall in haha


----------



## greats

Rose, congratulations! Baby is beautiful! Hope you're doing well!

Babyv, kayaking sounds amazing!


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Cdex and medzi...thinking of you!

Congratulations rose! He's so handsome!


----------



## Rach87

Ahh Rose Congrats!!! So great hes doing well! Yay baby time!

I ended up in labor and delivery also last night. I was having braxton hicks (no pain/bleeding) for the last 4 days quite frequently, but sporatic. Yesterday they started around 2pm and just wouldnt quit no matter how much I rested or how much water I drank. By 5 I was having them every few minutes. Did some googling and it said if youre before 37 weeks and have more than 4 in an hour (I had 10) to call your ob. Soooo I did and she said to go in just to make sure I wasnt dilating. Of course by the time I got there and they hooked me up they had slowed down to 4 in an hour. Midwife checked and cervix is 3.5-4 cm long, firm and closed. So after 3 hours they let me go home. Still having a bunch today but just going to talk to my ob at my appt tuesday.

Having my maternity pics tomorrow!

Jrepp I have BCBS of michigan. The upgrade was $175. Kinda steep but weve saved so much in other areas (free oak crib from coworker, free bassinet from friend, etc) we figured the better pump would be worth it since we want a couple more kids. :) I ordered it wednesday and its due to be delivered monday!

Medzi and cdex hope babies stay put a little longer. 

Have fun at your baby showers ladies!

Dan-o I have appts 6/2 - ob & nst. 6/4 - nst. and 6/8 - growth scan Thanks!


----------



## Srrme

Congratulations, Rose!! So glad he's dong well and not in the NICU!!


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Massive congrats Rose xx


----------



## BeautifulRose

Thank you everyone! We get to go home tomorrow BUT I still don't have his name picked out :( it's between 2 choices Geno Edwin (his dad's choice) or Julien Eugene (my choice) ugh I have to decide before tomorrow


----------



## Babygirl3289

Wow lots going on !! Congrats Tonya and Rose!! Your babies are all precious and beautiful! 

We had an amazing time in Maui!! Wow I can't even describe how beautiful it was :) perfect weather and everything ! Except I did get diarrhea the day we left (yesterday) and I did call my OB who said Imodium is ok to take which helped. Feeling better to be home tho!

Had my genetic counseling appointment and they checked the Babys heart and the doctor there said it looks great . It was just a bad view due to my baby's position. He is head down and wouldn't flip over! The people there were phenomenal tho! I started crying right before the scan because I was so nervous . But God answered my prayers and he looks great ! He was so cute in there though, his little arm was by his head and he was holding his ear :) I can't wait to meet him! 8 weeks to go!


----------



## Rach87

oops forgot to mention babys abdomen measured 33.5 weeks and babys thigh measured 35 weeks! little lady is going to have some model legs. I hope she takes after her daddy's height. :) also kinda scary, the midwife told me that once I hit 34 weeks they don't stop labor if it starts. eeek. I'm 34 weeks tomorrow. So if all these Braxton hicks turn into real contractions I'll have a baby before July 12th.


Yay babygirl! Glad you had a great time!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Welcome back Babygirl! Glad you had a good time! We are hoping to go to Hawaii one day.

AFM, shower was a success! Had a great time. Got TONS of clothes, the rock and play sleeper we wanted, the pack n play we wanted, some toys, bottles, car window shades, lots of books, and some other little things. We are getting the crib tomorrow, and MIL says she is going to get the stroller that comes with the infant car seat, she just hasn't been able to yet. Looks like we will be buying the dresser, which is fine; we got some money in the mail from someone who couldn't make it to the shower which will help us pay for some of it. Other than that, we had lots of delicious food and a couple of really fun games. 

All in all a great day. I'm exhausted though...not ashamed to say that I'm already in my pajamas! :haha: Also washing a couple of loads of baby clothes. We won't need to buy any for a loooong time.


----------



## babyvaughan

I found where im going to be until the baby arrives.. In the pool haha! Ahh felt so amazing


----------



## countryblonde

Ahhh BABIES!!! Congrats Tonya and rose your babies are beautiful. I can't believe we have 3 babies in our group already! So exciting... makes it seem soooo far away until I get to meet my little man.. I'm totally gonna be the last one I know it..lol

Cdex and Medzi - in hope everything is okay, hang in there. So glad you are being monitored and i hope those babies get to stay comfortable for little while longer. 

Dan - o pretty crazy that you are no longer high risk. Bet you never thought you would be there a few months ago. 

Sorry about any new I missed, so much to remember and you all know just how wonderful baby brain can be. 

32 weeks for me!!


----------



## cdex67

Congrats Rose!!!

Thanks everyone. It was super hot and humid here today. My feet swelled up like balloons and it's sooo painful. I've got them up on pillows now and it seems to be helping. I'm starting my 24 hour urine first thing in the morning and will drop it off Monday morning. Hopefully I will have an answer soon because I'm really nervous as much as I'm just trying to relax. We're having a big thunderstorm right now. Gives me mini heart attacks every time it thunders lol!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Congrats, Rose!!! What a cutie! :) And I like your name choice. ;)


----------



## countryblonde

Picture posting day! We have got a 28 week to 30 week comparison 
32 weeks last pregnancy and this one. . Which apparently are very similar
And lastly.. how crazy my belly gets.. any of you have movers like this?
 



Attached Files:







431201518030.jpg
File size: 47.7 KB
Views: 14









43120151834.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 13









43120151899.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Rach87

Haha countryblonde my belly looks like that quite often. Its like she is either habitually stretching or having a dance party.


----------



## countryblonde

Totally.. it always makes me chuckle. Doesn't matter how many times I see it.


----------



## babyvaughan

My little guy was doing that a lot today lol


----------



## Tasha

Rach I have been having crazy braxton hicks too. Never had them before this pregnancy but the last few days, it's most of the day.

Bubbles glad the shower went well.

Baby Vaughan I hope you have fun In the pool :haha:

Happy 32 weeks country. And cute bump.

Cdex I hope you get an answer.

I'm 34 weeks now :dance: and it's June so lots of us will be meeting our babies this month :dance: 

I wanted to show you all this
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 74.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## babyvaughan

Awh Tasha that is so cute!

Tonight I was cutting tags off the rest of 3mo clothing and my fiance comes out of our room where the jogging stroller box was at and had assembled it :) he was so excited it was cute! My mom bought us it back in January so I think we were patient enough haha!


----------



## dan-o

Tasha that is gorgeous!! 
Can't wait to see a pic of your rainbow in it!!! So close now <3

Babyv, exciting!! Yes you were very patient indeed!

Love the bump pics CB :flower:


----------



## dan-o

How are you ladies doing for leg cramps? I've been getting them so bad overnight, that I've pulled both my calves and inner thigh. I already eat at least one Banana a day and other potassium/mangensium rich foods, so I thought I'd try a small glass of tonic water before bed. Conflicting advice on it really. I found it repulsive (and I do enjoy it sometimes when not pregnant!) It did work though, last night I only had very minimal cramps.


----------



## sammynashley

Hi ladies..not been on for a while, me and hubby had a little bit of a babymoon. Then went away with the Inlaws after. Only got back yesterday feel exhausted and haven't her caught a bug or chest infection.

Beautifulrose- congratulations! He's gorgeous! 

Bubbles- glad the baby shower went well.

Countryblonde- yay for 32weeks!

Tasha- lovely sleep suit! And yay 34 weeks not long now! 

Sorry if I missed anyone!

Afm- 35weeks today!! only have roughly 4weeks left, I have my consultants appointment tomorrow so fingers crossed I get my section date. I'm getting so impatient. On the plus side we just need to buy our changing bag and I think we're complete :)


----------



## Srrme

That outfit is adorable, Tasha!!


----------



## Livvy

Love the outfit Tasha :flower: 

Almost positive babes was breech yesterday, then turned transverse overnight... Soooo hoping he/she turns head down and stays that way soon!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Cute outfit, Tasha!

We put the crib up yesterday! Here it is. Ignore the body pillow in there lol my mom was moving it out of the way. Mattress should be coming soon. :)
 



Attached Files:







photo (28).jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## babyvaughan

I love your crib bubbles, I'm a fan of the solid back styles where did you get yours?


----------



## Bubbles1088

babyvaughan said:


> I love your crib bubbles, I'm a fan of the solid back styles where did you get yours?

Thanks! It's from Target. We are also gonna get the dresser and changing top that goes with it. :)


----------



## Livvy

I think we got the same crib Bubbles, or at least a very similar one!


----------



## Medzi

I'm loving all the bump pics and outfits and cribs!! :cloud9:

True Tasha - quite a few of us will be meeting our babies this month! Crazy :happydance:


----------



## lucy1

Argh such an upsetting scan and clinic appointment. Everything looks fine growth wise except she's still breech with a hyperextended head (star gazing). We waited a long time to be seen by a Dr who while discussing things with me said the most likely course of action would be an ECV!

She hadn't even finished the sentence when I said absolutely not double checked the Royal College of Obstetricians and Gynaecologists guidance when I got home to make sure I was right and they say that an ECV should not be performed if the womb is an abnormal shape.

She went away to check with the consultant leading the clinic and came back to say it was riskier but they would still do it WTF

I'm so upset that they even recommended it 

This was then followed by info on vaginal breech delivery - I questioned her hyperextended head and she went 'Oh yes, well, that is dangerous too if you CHOSE vaginal delivery'

I'm in so much pain from babes position and SPD but she didn't seem bothered. Didn't seem bothered about my bloody show last Tuesday and the fact I'm still losing plug.

All I got was 'come back for a scan in 3 weeks and if you CHOOSE a c section it will be 39/40 weeks'

I'm literally horrified and now I'm feeling very very nervous about what will happen if I go into pre-term labour.


----------



## Srrme

lucy1 said:


> Argh such an upsetting scan and clinic appointment. Everything looks fine growth wise except she's still breech with a hyperextended head (star gazing). We waited a long time to be seen by a Dr who while discussing things with me said the most likely course of action would be an ECV!
> 
> She hadn't even finished the sentence when I said absolutely not double checked the Royal College of Obstetricians and Gynaecologists guidance when I got home to make sure I was right and they say that an ECV should not be performed if the womb is an abnormal shape.
> 
> She went away to check with the consultant leading the clinic and came back to say it was riskier but they would still do it WTF
> 
> I'm so upset that they even recommended it
> 
> This was then followed by info on vaginal breech delivery - I questioned her hyperextended head and she went 'Oh yes, well, that is dangerous too if you CHOSE vaginal delivery'
> 
> I'm in so much pain from babes position and SPD but she didn't seem bothered. Didn't seem bothered about my bloody show last Tuesday and the fact I'm still losing plug.
> 
> All I got was 'come back for a scan in 3 weeks and if you CHOOSE a c section it will be 39/40 weeks'
> 
> I'm literally horrified and now I'm feeling very very nervous about what will happen if I go into pre-term labour.

I'm so sorry you received bad news. :hugs: Why would they suggest procedures to you that they KNOW are risky? :nope: 

I went into premature labor (35 weeks exactly) with my 2nd son while he was breech and had an emergency c-section performed.


----------



## jbk

Hey ladies!! 

I just got back from vacation and it was much needed, though it completely wore me out. I have found I can't stop eating and still think baby is transverse  I did get him the cutest little gown to wear when he is born! Can't believe we are almost there!! We can officially say, "Baby is due next month!"
 



Attached Files:







11137174_10103226242251735_7361402755933687511_n.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Medzi

lucy I would be nervous too - it seems like they haven't given you any good options :( Is there a chance baby can move into position on its own at this point?

I've been meaning to ask about our baby's position too - he/she is head down, but facing forward, like it is looking out of my cervix. I have an ultrasound Thursday though so I hope the head position is better. Not sure if it would mean anything.

jbk super cute outfit!


----------



## Jrepp

lucy1 said:


> Argh such an upsetting scan and clinic appointment. Everything looks fine growth wise except she's still breech with a hyperextended head (star gazing). We waited a long time to be seen by a Dr who while discussing things with me said the most likely course of action would be an ECV!
> 
> She hadn't even finished the sentence when I said absolutely not double checked the Royal College of Obstetricians and Gynaecologists guidance when I got home to make sure I was right and they say that an ECV should not be performed if the womb is an abnormal shape.
> 
> She went away to check with the consultant leading the clinic and came back to say it was riskier but they would still do it WTF
> 
> I'm so upset that they even recommended it
> 
> This was then followed by info on vaginal breech delivery - I questioned her hyperextended head and she went 'Oh yes, well, that is dangerous too if you CHOSE vaginal delivery'
> 
> I'm in so much pain from babes position and SPD but she didn't seem bothered. Didn't seem bothered about my bloody show last Tuesday and the fact I'm still losing plug.
> 
> All I got was 'come back for a scan in 3 weeks and if you CHOOSE a c section it will be 39/40 weeks'
> 
> I'm literally horrified and now I'm feeling very very nervous about what will happen if I go into pre-term labour.

You can opt out of the Evc if you want too. I've been doing a lot of research on them given my own situation and have found that only about half of all breach babies can be turned and of those only about half stay turned. I totally understand your frustration and concern though given my own situation (see below)



jbk said:


> Hey ladies!!
> 
> I just got back from vacation and it was much needed, though it completely wore me out. I have found I can't stop eating and still think baby is transverse  I did get him the cutest little gown to wear when he is born! Can't believe we are almost there!! We can officially say, "Baby is due next month!"

That is so super cute! I kinda want to make on for Luke now :)



Medzi said:


> lucy I would be nervous too - it seems like they haven't given you any good options :( Is there a chance baby can move into position on its own at this point?
> 
> I've been meaning to ask about our baby's position too - he/she is head down, but facing forward, like it is looking out of my cervix. I have an ultrasound Thursday though so I hope the head position is better. Not sure if it would mean anything.
> 
> jbk super cute outfit!

From what I understand you can have a vaginal delivery if baby is looking up instead of down, it just might take longer and be a bit more painful.

AFM: I've been reading but not really posting. I had my Ob appointment on Thursday and it wasn't the best of news. Luke is still transverse. I've been having contractions for a week now and they were concerned about preterm labor. I had the test done to look for the proteins that are a signal for preterm labor, which came back negative but I am experiencing what they call preterm contractions (not Braxton hicks like I thought) that are not accompanied by preterm labor. The good news is that we would be worse off if Luke was head down causing the pressure needed to start dialation. The bad news is since he is still transverse he probably isn't going to be able to turn on his own. If I go into preterm labor they will need to remove him via c-section. I asked the doc when we start to become worried about him not having flipped. She said that if he hasn't flipped by my 35 week appointment (3 weeks away) they will try manual version, if that doesn't work they will do a c-section between 37 and 38 weeks. After reading about it, watching videos and weighing risk vs benefit, I have decided to forgo the version and just go with the c-section. Why put myself or Luke at risk when we can let him be for a few weeks, give him more time to do what he needs to do and take him out later if need be.


----------



## hollyw79

I'm so sorry Lucy :hugs: 

you can ALWAYS refuse the ECV.. or really anything for that matter. for me-- having a breech baby vaginally is scary as heck and I myself won't even consider doing it. I know a lady on here who was SO bound and determined to do it. She drove 4 hours away bc all of the doctors were refusing to even attempt it- and her baby almost died after all was said and done.

have you been trying some of the moves on spinningbabies.com ??? 

I would request a c section to be scheduled asap as a backup if your baby doesn't turn for 39 weeks. 

regardless- don't be pressured to do something you're not comfortable with! :hugs:


----------



## Babygirl3289

Jrepp- Well at least you did your research and know what you want. Sorry he is transverse still :( But like you said, it could be worse if he was head down at this time. Hoping all work out for you both!

I am so happy that Tasha and Medzi are keeping those babies in! Good job ladies!

Also, cute cribs and baby bumps ladies! 

AFM- Today was my first day back to work after a week off- and boy have I been busy! But I like it , it makes the day fly by. 
I'm still having lots of pressure in my vagina, and some Braxton hicks (randomly). I am having a heard time catching my breath though sometimes. And I am getting uncomfortable sitting on my couch. I am going to have to start using lots of pillows for support. 

Hope you all are doing well! We are getting closer !!!:)


----------



## cdex67

24 hour urine came back today; no preeclampsia! I'll be going for weekly monitoring, ultrasound and nst due to the high blood pressure but for now the plan is to let him come on his own. 

I've also had tons of braxton hicks like you ladies. They are very strong but not painful. I'm hoping the midwife will check me this week but I will also know more with the monitoring. I've been in a ton of pain, my back is killing me and lots of pressure in my pelvis. I'd be shocked if baby didn't decide to come early.


----------



## Livvy

Baby hasn't been moving much in the past two days for me. I'm a little worried, but also thinking maybe it's running out of room? I think it may have changed position too so maybe I'm just not feeling as much but I don't know...


----------



## LuvallmyH

My baby is transverse also. I have also been having a ton of contractions. My dr thinks ECV would be successful for me if he does not turn because I have had so many babies already. This is my first transverse believe it or not. It seems crazy so many of us here are in the same boat. I have read a bunch on it and there are many varying opinions about when a baby can still go head down. I hope everyone's babies cooperate!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Lucy-I'm sorry to hear about your appt. Seems like they wouldn't do such a risky procedure when there are safer ones available...

Jrepp and Luv-I'm sorry to hear about your transverse babes. Hopefully they will turn, but if not, I hope they get out safely. <3

AFM, had my 34 week appt today. Dr. said baby is head down. She is at a slight angle, as I suspected, so I guess that makes her oblique, though the Dr. didn't use that word. Seems easy enough to get her to be where she needs to be though when the time comes, so I am not worried. She is also facing my back, another good sign. Her heart was very strong and at 140, her usual rate. At my 36 week appt, I am doing the GBS test, and then having weekly appts thereafter for cervix checks and all that fun stuff. 

Other than that, I've been doing a lot of work for my online job. I should get paid for the first time this week! Woohoo! :D


----------



## babyvaughan

Today I saw my regular Dr. and she was so sweet she had her reception call the neurogist to get me in asap,as they normally have at least a 3 month wait. They got me in for tomorrow morning to discuss my RLS and poor blood circulation not much I can do since being pregnant but at least I will have relief for after he is here when it occurs. My pulse was high today (107) she was concerned. I will be if its raised at my appts over the next two days but for now I'm not stressing, she told me make sure I don't have any caffine which I hadn't but I will avoid it just to be safe! 

We opened up the car seat box :D I love it, not putting it in car until til he's on his way but looking at it really makes it feel so much more real! I'm have lots of first time mommy worries and questions popping up in my head, hopefully I have a great set of nurses when I have him because I will be asking a lot of questions lol. My fiance is so calm and just ready to meet his son I wish I was as calm lol.


----------



## Medzi

Thanks for all the support ladies! I'm nervous for my appointment tomorrow :(

Cdex great news! Yay!!

Oh want to reply to more but I hear my little guy crying...


----------



## Tasha

:hugs: Lucy do you have someone who could be an advocate for you. If you're like me then you know what you want but you get flustered when put on the spot. OH, mum, a good friend, any of them would be great if they will push for what you want/need.

Hugs to the girls with transverse baby. 

Livvy you should always get seen if baby is not moving as much. Baby's movements shouldn't get less just change from big kicks to rolls and nudges but as often as they were. 

J, glad you had a good vacation. 

Medzi good luck sweetie.

Scan day for me.


----------



## Khatif

dan-o said:


> How are you ladies doing for leg cramps? I've been getting them so bad overnight, that I've pulled both my calves and inner thigh. I already eat at least one Banana a day and other potassium/mangensium rich foods, so I thought I'd try a small glass of tonic water before bed. Conflicting advice on it really. I found it repulsive (and I do enjoy it sometimes when not pregnant!) It did work though, last night I only had very minimal cramps.

I am gettin leg cramps regulary lately. Almost every night. I didn't know that banan is good for this, but thanks for the tip.



lucy1 said:


> Argh such an upsetting scan and clinic appointment. Everything looks fine growth wise except she's still breech with a hyperextended head (star gazing). We waited a long time to be seen by a Dr who while discussing things with me said the most likely course of action would be an ECV!
> 
> She hadn't even finished the sentence when I said absolutely not double checked the Royal College of Obstetricians and Gynaecologists guidance when I got home to make sure I was right and they say that an ECV should not be performed if the womb is an abnormal shape.
> 
> She went away to check with the consultant leading the clinic and came back to say it was riskier but they would still do it WTF
> 
> I'm so upset that they even recommended it
> 
> This was then followed by info on vaginal breech delivery - I questioned her hyperextended head and she went 'Oh yes, well, that is dangerous too if you CHOSE vaginal delivery'
> 
> I'm in so much pain from babes position and SPD but she didn't seem bothered. Didn't seem bothered about my bloody show last Tuesday and the fact I'm still losing plug.
> 
> All I got was 'come back for a scan in 3 weeks and if you CHOOSE a c section it will be 39/40 weeks'
> 
> I'm literally horrified and now I'm feeling very very nervous about what will happen if I go into pre-term labour.

I am sorry that you got bad news and the woman was so rude. You have to be very hard with them and stand up for yourself. You know what you want and what is good for you both. Don't let them push you into something what you dont want.
But there is no chance anymore that the baby will move to other position?





cdex67 said:


> 24 hour urine came back today; no preeclampsia! I'll be going for weekly monitoring, ultrasound and nst due to the high blood pressure but for now the plan is to let him come on his own.
> 
> I've also had tons of braxton hicks like you ladies. They are very strong but not painful. I'm hoping the midwife will check me this week but I will also know more with the monitoring. I've been in a ton of pain, my back is killing me and lots of pressure in my pelvis. I'd be shocked if baby didn't decide to come early.

Great news! I am glad the urinte test came back negative. I hope your blood pressure will stay stable and the baby indeed can come on its own



Livvy said:


> Baby hasn't been moving much in the past two days for me. I'm a little worried, but also thinking maybe it's running out of room? I think it may have changed position too so maybe I'm just not feeling as much but I don't know...

They are running out of space. I was told that after week 32/33 they will start moving less and less because there is no space anymore



Bubbles1088 said:


> AFM, had my 34 week appt today. Dr. said baby is head down. She is at a slight angle, as I suspected, so I guess that makes her oblique, though the Dr. didn't use that word. Seems easy enough to get her to be where she needs to be though when the time comes, so I am not worried. She is also facing my back, another good sign. Her heart was very strong and at 140, her usual rate. At my 36 week appt, I am doing the GBS test, and then having weekly appts thereafter for cervix checks and all that fun stuff.
> 
> Other than that, I've been doing a lot of work for my online job. I should get paid for the first time this week! Woohoo! :D

What is GBS test? I am glad to hear that the baby is in good position.



Medzi said:


> Thanks for all the support ladies! I'm nervous for my appointment tomorrow :(
> 
> Cdex great news! Yay!!
> 
> Oh want to reply to more but I hear my little guy crying...

I will be thinking of you! I hope you get good news.



Tasha said:


> :hugs: Lucy do you have someone who could be an advocate for you. If you're like me then you know what you want but you get flustered when put on the spot. OH, mum, a good friend, any of them would be great if they will push for what you want/need.
> 
> Hugs to the girls with transverse baby.
> 
> Livvy you should always get seen if baby is not moving as much. Baby's movements shouldn't get less just change from big kicks to rolls and nudges but as often as they were.
> 
> J, glad you had a good vacation.
> 
> Medzi good luck sweetie.
> 
> Scan day for me.

Good luck with the scan today. Keep us update.


AFM. I am getting more and more pain in my hips. It is rather difficult to do my every day tasks right now. Maybe that is the way my body is telling me slow down. So I decide to finish all the preparation to make sure I can just around and I am ready.
I have one more scan to see where my placenta located. It's on Thursday and I cannot wait to hear that the placenta is not in the way of a normal delivery. I also want to ask them to check my cervix since I am getting more and more shooting pain down there. 
Do you have that as well ladies?


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Khatif....I do...ever so quick wake up call. I figured it was cause he's making my cervix shorter and shorter with his head...or he's just nestling in a little tighter. 

Cdex...great news!!

AFM...Monday is my regular obgyn dr...I'm sure I'll get the.."you shouldn't be working" look again. I'm more anxious for the 15th with my high risk dr who will do another scan and hopefully tell me my cervix hasn't gotten any smaller or maybe with all this feet up rest...grew a little! Besides that...Annoying headache...figure the AC was blowing on me.


----------



## Tasha

Khatif I certainly do. It's normal.

Elizabeth I'd go in prepared to find out it is shorter since you'll be 36 weeks then and body gearing up to labour :)


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Tasha...eeekkk.....just need to make it to the 19th. We have tentative plans at city hall to be married on the 18th. Lol.


----------



## Tasha

:haha: or maybe wedding ceremony followed by a labour, at least DH would have no excuse to remember your anniversary :haha:


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Haha, so true!!! At least my wedding pictures will also cover maternity photos. It's like a 2 for 1 deal. And...I didn't starve myself to fit in a dress! Bonus all around!


----------



## Tasha

Hahaha love that xx


----------



## Bubbles1088

Khatif, the GBS is the group B strep test. They swab you to make sure you don't have it, and if you do, they give you antibiotics during labor. It isn't dangerous so mama or anyone else, just baby.


----------



## Tasha

It depends where you are though if they test routinely. UK doesn't xx

Have to say 34+2 and I finally feel pregnant x


----------



## Medzi

I have the GBS test today ...

Tasha let us know how the scan goes!

Mrs E exciting about your wedding! Congrats!

Khatif, I'm getting those shocks too. 

Puffin has been very active this morning. All the huge movements is actually making me nauseas. 

My poor little guy has tonsillitis :(


----------



## Harley Quinn

Aw, Medzi, sorry your little guy has tonsillitis. :( Mine broke his finger! Has to have a cast for three weeks. Was a total trooper through it all, though. Hope your little guy is all better soon.

I have an appointment this morning as well, and I think they might do the GBS swab (well, they actually have the patients do it themselves, so I would be doing it along with my pee sample).

Mrs. E, I hope you make it to the 19th!!! Congrats!!! :)


----------



## sammynashley

Hope your scan goes well tasha.

MrsE- how exciting! Not long until the wedding! 

Medzi- hope your little man feels better soon, when baby does massive movements it makes me feel queasy too. Almost like sea sickness.


Afm- I had my consultant appointment today, it went well apart from being weighed..meh! I got my section date!!! :):):) it's the 29th of June! So 27days! I'm excited but terrified! 

Was also told by the consultant that I'll only be aloud 4 sections in total so after this one I'll have one section left and they'll offer me sterilisation during the 4th..pretty sure this is our last but makes me question what if we wanted 5babies.


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Awww, sorry to hear of the tonsils and fingers hurting!

Thanks for the wedding wishes. Just hoping I make it. Lol. If not LO will come with me. Haha


----------



## Tasha

Oh no Medzi, hope your little guy is better soon. I hope you had a good appointment.

Harley I hope yours went too.

Sammy I've known people to have six sections but obviously very high risk.

My scan went well I think (I see the Dr tomorrow), here's the scan picture. I love it, baby looks very happy.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Srrme

Adorable picture, Tasha! 

My boys have come down with a fever today. Ugh. Time for lots of Vit C , water and sleep for them. I'm hoping I don't catch whatever it is they have. Seems mild so far though.


----------



## babyvaughan

Sammy- YAY! Glad you got your date! :)

I'm so overly tired these last two days, I need some energy to shampoo the carpets later this week then my body can decide no more lol.


----------



## timeforababy

Lots going on in here now!

Sammy yay on getting a date! 

Tasha so adorable, when will you get to meet your rainbow?

Dan o leg cramps! Mine stopped after I started the gestational diabetes diet so a bit more protein/cheese/spinach did the trick for me

cdex, great news you're ok 

As for me, blood sugars seem ok on diet at the moment ( I get hungry days) but otherwise I get monitored twice a week. My voice thing turned into bronchitis so now on antibiotics! Consultant next week and see what the plan is, not sure what I want now. I was ok with a section but now may be given option of induction as everything seems ok. But possibly may also be monitored the whole time in labour and not sure I really want to be strapped to a bed for 2-3 days waiting for this baby.

Oh!! Anyone else getting more constipated? I am increasing fiber but still the movements are so bad.....


----------



## Bubbles1088

Cute picture Tasha!

Babyv, I have no energy either. I'm not sleeping well at all which I think has a lot to do with it. :/

AFM, 34 weeks today! 3 weeks until term and 6 until her due date! I can officially say that next month, we'll have a baby! :D Feels like yesterday we were all just having our 20 week scans!
 



Attached Files:







photo (29).jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Babygirl3289

Tasha - Such a cute scan pic!!! Hoping for good news tomorrow! :) 


Khatif- I have been getting those shooting pains in my cervix a lot today due to the baby moving lol. It hurts! My back hurts tons too! Banana's help with cramps as they have potassium , also Calcium is known to help with cramping as well. :) 

I finally feel pregnant too at 31w4d! I think he had a growth spurt cuz he feels heavy and I feel him everywhere!

Good luck Medzi!


----------



## TonyaG

Hello Everyone!
Sorry I haven't checked in lately, things are crazy!
They girls are doing amazing, they were moved last night to our local hospital since they only need a level 2 NICU now. 
They both breastfed today, just a little bit, but amazing for their age. 
They are 34 weeks today! 
Here is a picture of them gettin ready for transport. 
Emma is in the back, Ally in the front. 

I hope everyone else is good!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Bubbles1088

Tonya I'm so glad to hear they are doing well! They are absolutely precious! <3


----------



## TonyaG

Beautiful Rose- Amazing news! Congratulations!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Tasha, glad the scan went well (hope the doc thinks so too!) and baby looks super happy and cute!

My appointment went well. BP is good, baby is head down. I'm had them send a pee sample to the lab to check for a uti, but most likely the symptoms I'm feeling are just regular pregnancy things. Just want to be safe, though.

Srrme, I hope your boys feel better soon.

timeforababy, I have been having the opposite problem with my bowels. And even with loose stools, I still have terrible hemmarhoids. Booo. Do you drink coffee? I think that might be part of why I've not been constipated at all this pregnancy. Even decaf would probably help keep things moving.

Good to hear your girls are doing so well, Tonya! And how great about the breastfeeding!


----------



## Livvy

Love the pics tonya, Tasha and bubbles <3

Tasha, thank you. They did a NST today at my checkup and everything looked good. Said maybe baby had moved so I couldn't feel them as well? :shrug: they also did my GSB test today, so don't know when that will be back... I really don't want an IV during labor so I hope it's negative. She also checked presentation and was 99% sure baby is head down, even though I'm not sure I agree. I guess she's the professional though... Right? Oh and I'm dilated some even though a week ago I was tightly closed. :happydance: I'm ready to get this baby out. Whenever is fine with me.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Livvy, I'm glad everything looked good on the NST. :) And that's good that your body is getting ready for labour. I was told baby is head down today too, and was like, okay. Haha. And this is my third! You'd think I'd have known. 

And I have been GBS pos for both my other babies' births. The IV wasn't too bad. They left it in my hand and just hooked up the antibiotics when I needed it (it was two doses, about 4 hours apart, if I recall... only had time for one dose with my second baby though). So other than when the antibiotics were actually hooked up, I was totally free to labour as I pleased. And even when they were attached, I still was able to walk around if I wanted, just had to drag the IV with me (which I did at one point, since I was just doing laps around the maternity ward in early labour to get things going). :)


----------



## greats

Hey ladies, wanted to update some of you. I had been feeling nauseous all day and just off from my normal self. I laid down for bed and started getting contractions. Ended up with 18 in under an hour, so am in labor & delivery now. I have a bad UTI so they've pumped me with antibiotics and gave me a shot to stop my contractions. Baby is fine. Waiting for the doctor to get here and check me. Had no idea I even had a UTI as I had no symptoms.


----------



## Khatif

Bubbles1088 said:


> Khatif, the GBS is the group B strep test. They swab you to make sure you don't have it, and if you do, they give you antibiotics during labor. It isn't dangerous so mama or anyone else, just baby.

Ah thanks. I know what is B strep but I did not know the name of the test but thanks to remind me so I can ask it tomorrow when I have to go to the midwife



Medzi said:


> I have the GBS test today ...
> 
> Tasha let us know how the scan goes!
> 
> Mrs E exciting about your wedding! Congrats!
> 
> Khatif, I'm getting those shocks too.
> 
> Puffin has been very active this morning. All the huge movements is actually making me nauseas.
> 
> My poor little guy has tonsillitis :(

Ah, poor little guy. I hope he will be better soon.



sammynashley said:


> Hope your scan goes well tasha.
> 
> MrsE- how exciting! Not long until the wedding!
> 
> Medzi- hope your little man feels better soon, when baby does massive movements it makes me feel queasy too. Almost like sea sickness.
> 
> 
> Afm- I had my consultant appointment today, it went well apart from being weighed..meh! I got my section date!!! :):):) it's the 29th of June! So 27days! I'm excited but terrified!
> 
> Was also told by the consultant that I'll only be aloud 4 sections in total so after this one I'll have one section left and they'll offer me sterilisation during the 4th..pretty sure this is our last but makes me question what if we wanted 5babies.

Yay, c-section date. So we will have another baby in June. It is just so weird that after you have your baby I still will have a month to go.



Tasha said:


> Oh no Medzi, hope your little guy is better soon. I hope you had a good appointment.
> 
> Harley I hope yours went too.
> 
> Sammy I've known people to have six sections but obviously very high risk.
> 
> My scan went well I think (I see the Dr tomorrow), here's the scan picture. I love it, baby looks very happy.

Nice picture. I am glad that scan went well. I am very pleased for you!



babyvaughan said:


> Sammy- YAY! Glad you got your date! :)
> 
> I'm so overly tired these last two days, I need some energy to shampoo the carpets later this week then my body can decide no more lol.

I am very tired myself too. In the last days I could just sleep and sleep and do nothing.



timeforababy said:


> Lots going on in here now!
> 
> Sammy yay on getting a date!
> 
> Tasha so adorable, when will you get to meet your rainbow?
> 
> Dan o leg cramps! Mine stopped after I started the gestational diabetes diet so a bit more protein/cheese/spinach did the trick for me
> 
> cdex, great news you're ok
> 
> As for me, blood sugars seem ok on diet at the moment ( I get hungry days) but otherwise I get monitored twice a week. My voice thing turned into bronchitis so now on antibiotics! Consultant next week and see what the plan is, not sure what I want now. I was ok with a section but now may be given option of induction as everything seems ok. But possibly may also be monitored the whole time in labour and not sure I really want to be strapped to a bed for 2-3 days waiting for this baby.
> 
> Oh!! Anyone else getting more constipated? I am increasing fiber but still the movements are so bad.....

I have trouble with that as well. For me nothing really works :(.
I can imagine that you are not so happy about the 2-3 day but take that some days and relax, read and watch some nice movies. You will need all your energie after that



Bubbles1088 said:


> AFM, 34 weeks today! 3 weeks until term and 6 until her due date! I can officially say that next month, we'll have a baby! :D Feels like yesterday we were all just having our 20 week scans!

Lovely bump you got there!




Babygirl3289 said:


> Tasha - Such a cute scan pic!!! Hoping for good news tomorrow! :)
> 
> 
> Khatif- I have been getting those shooting pains in my cervix a lot today due to the baby moving lol. It hurts! My back hurts tons too! Banana's help with cramps as they have potassium , also Calcium is known to help with cramping as well. :)
> 
> I finally feel pregnant too at 31w4d! I think he had a growth spurt cuz he feels heavy and I feel him everywhere!
> 
> Good luck Medzi!

I am glad to know that almost all of you have the pain. 
Almost 32 weeks Babygirl! They are definitely getting bigger day by day :)



TonyaG said:


> Hello Everyone!
> Sorry I haven't checked in lately, things are crazy!
> They girls are doing amazing, they were moved last night to our local hospital since they only need a level 2 NICU now.
> They both breastfed today, just a little bit, but amazing for their age.
> They are 34 weeks today!
> Here is a picture of them gettin ready for transport.
> Emma is in the back, Ally in the front.
> 
> I hope everyone else is good!

Ah, how cute they are! So adorable! Good to hear that you are doing well.


----------



## Khatif

greats said:


> Hey ladies, wanted to update some of you. I had been feeling nauseous all day and just off from my normal self. I laid down for bed and started getting contractions. Ended up with 18 in under an hour, so am in labor & delivery now. I have a bad UTI so they've pumped me with antibiotics and gave me a shot to stop my contractions. Baby is fine. Waiting for the doctor to get here and check me. Had no idea I even had a UTI as I had no symptoms.

Ah good luck! I hope they are able to stop the contractions! Thinking of you!


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Tonya.....sooooo adorable! !

Harley....thanks for sharing about your IV and GBS experience. Makes this "testing time" for most of us less scary. Reading about it makes it sound like doom and gloom!


----------



## dan-o

I've had the IV ab's with both mine as I tested positive with both. I tested positive with this one at 18w but haven't done my private test yet to see if I still am. I actually missed the windows of opportunity with both as my labours progressed too quick, but both times baby was fine thankfully. Both my births were conpketkeg active, the iv only takes a short while to upload and you can just drag it round with you. Only downside is it means a hospital birth xx

Tonya. Beautiful, just gorgeous. Very pleased to hear they are doing fab xx

Greats, I hope the meds work, keep us updated, thinking of you xx

Tasha, beautiful scan pic of your baby, so so pleased all looked normal again, hope today's appt goes well. Sorry you've had more fights on your hands, ugh. I've been taken off CLC completely after my 32w scan, as has another high risk lady, I'm wondering if the NHS has changed a guideline. Glad you sorted it anyway. Seems so rediculous not to carry on the same care for the last few weeks!!! Xx


----------



## greats

Meds worked, not dilated at all so that's a relief! At home resting :)


----------



## Srrme

Glad the meds worked!! &#128522;


----------



## Bubbles1088

Greats glad to hear the meds worked!

AFM, yesterday I started to notice I have a sore spot above my bellybutton. It feels bruised, but it isn't, and at the same time, it feels like my skin is going to stretch apart. It's such a weird feeling. I only notice it if I press on it, or when I wipe after peeing, as I guess my arm stretches the skin there (and wiping is a chore...). Anyone know what this is? Anyone else experiencing something similar?


----------



## Babygirl3289

Greats - So glad you are home and the meds stopped the contractions! That is frightening. Does your OB or Midwife check your urine often? My OB checks my urine EVERY appointment, because as you said, some people do not get noticeable symptoms. 

Tasha- Keep us updated on the news of your scan! 

Tonya - They are absolutely precious and beautiful! 

Bubbles - Yes I have an area on my abdomen under my ribs that is super sensitive to touch and feels bruised. My OB said its normal- because as we stretch our nerves could get irritated. At one of my recent scans, the tech kept rolling over that area really hard and I said it hurt, but she didn't listen! But OUCH it hurts!

Beautiful - How's baby? You should show us another picture :)


----------



## Srrme

Tonya, your girls are so precious! I'm glad they're doing so well. :flower:


AFM: I'm 36 weeks today. Woohoo! :happydance: I have an appointment with my MW on Friday and will be doing the Strep B test and checking my iron levels. After that, all of my appointments will be at home until baby makes her appearance. :)


----------



## Babygirl3289

Srrme said:


> Tonya, your girls are so precious! I'm glad they're doing so well. :flower:
> 
> 
> AFM: I'm 36 weeks today. Woohoo! :happydance: I have an appointment with my MW on Friday and will be doing the Strep B test and checking my iron levels. After that, all of my appointments will be at home until baby makes her appearance. :)

Yay Srrme!! You are so close!! 28 days left?! LUCKY! I am very jealous. I bet you are excited though! So glad baby is staying put for you :)


----------



## Tasha

Srme are your boys feeling better? Yay for 36 weeks.

Babyvaughan im with you on the tiredness hun. I hope you get those carpets cleaned :haha:

Timefor do your hospitals do the monitors with our wires? Mine does that might help! 

Fabulous bump bubble. I have a sore spot but above where yours is.

Baby girl, glad you feel the growth.

Tonya that is great news. They are so beautiful.

Harley I'm glad that your appointment went well.

Livvy so pleased it went well. 

Greats relieved it all stopped.

Dano what's CLC? I'm def still being treated as very high risk she was just an idiot :haha:

Had my doctors appointment. I woke feeling really rubbish this morning and I was worried as I woke swollen. My BP is up, protein in my urine and they agree I'm swollen. Serial BP being done on Friday as they're worried. They did an extra scan to check presentation. Talked about my concerns around vitamin k. Induction booked.


----------



## Babygirl3289

Tasha said:


> Srme are your boys feeling better? Yay for 36 weeks.
> 
> Babyvaughan im with you on the tiredness hun. I hope you get those carpets cleaned :haha:
> 
> Timefor do your hospitals do the monitors with our wires? Mine does that might help!
> 
> Fabulous bump bubble. I have a sore spot but above where yours is.
> 
> Baby girl, glad you feel the growth.
> 
> Tonya that is great news. They are so beautiful.
> 
> Harley I'm glad that your appointment went well.
> 
> Livvy so pleased it went well.
> 
> Greats relieved it all stopped.
> 
> Dano what's CLC? I'm def still being treated as very high risk she was just an idiot :haha:
> 
> Had my doctors appointment. I woke feeling really rubbish this morning and I was worried as I woke swollen. My BP is up, protein in my urine and they agree I'm swollen. Serial BP being done on Friday as they're worried. They did an extra scan to check presentation. Talked about my concerns around vitamin k. Induction booked.


Sorry about the high BP and protein in your urine. When are you being induced??


----------



## Jrepp

The start of week 32 was pretty crazy. Huge gush of fluid came out when I was at the store and contractions picked up. We went to l&d for monitoring. I'm definitely having preterm contractions but it looks like everything else is ok, other than my week of 15-20 minute apart contractions has turned into 4-8 minute apart contractions.


----------



## Livvy

Tasha when is your induction date? End of June?

Jrepp that sounds really scary, hope baby decides to stay put for a few more weeks! Are you still in the hospital?


----------



## Jrepp

No, they sent me home yesterday with instructions to come back if things got worse.


----------



## heaveneats

tonya beautiful little girls!!

having a really bad day today, met with the midwife and i had originally had a ultrasound planned for the 15th of June but when she felt around, she said baby may still be breech (she had a really hard time trying to tell with the placenta in the way, and she wants to know for sure ASAP so she booked me tomorrow for emergency appointment, if he is still breech i have some tough choices to make, book to have him turned at the main hospital with monitoring and ultrasound (this can fail and baby can become distressed so they do emergency c section) or they have a midwife fly in from from Toronto who specializes in breech babies to turn him (no monitoring but she has high success rate) if none of this works i then have to decided if i want to risk the breech birth or do a c section - i dont want any of this so please if any of you want to send a prayer up that this baby is the right way then i'd be really grateful!


----------



## Srrme

I hope baby stays put, Jrepp! :hugs:


----------



## Tasha

Jrepp huge hugs. Did they check to see if it was waters? 

Heaven :hugs: have you looked at the spinning babies website? Fingers tightly crossed. 

Towards the end of June :)


----------



## Srrme

Tasha - They're still sick. It's very mild though. My oldest just came down with it this morning, and the other 2 yesterday morning, so it hasn't been very long. So far no symptoms other than a fever on and off all day. They've been drinking a lot of water and taking Vitamin C supplements, so I suspect that's helping a bit. :) I really hope I don't come down with it. I would hate to be sick or JUST getting over a cold while in labor. :haha:


----------



## Tasha

I'm glad it's mild! I hope you don't get it, it would be awful to be ill in labour. There was a doctor in clinic today who had a cold, I said to DH if she called me in I was refusing as I'm not getting ill :haha: not much chance of refusing contact with your sons though :rofl:


----------



## timeforababy

Well, today's monitoring was less fun. BP was borderline (130/95 once then 130/85) but because I had no protein in urine and I'm being monitored on Friday she let me go. I almost cried as it was an afternoon appointment and I didn't want to go to labour ward to be checked. Also asked if I could have a sweep at 38 weeks to get going but she said they don't normally do it early as it doesn't work well before term. :(

Srrme - sorry to hear about the kids.

Greats - good to hear contractions have stopped

Tasha - there are wireless monitors? I will ask OB at next appointment. I have no idea what they will want to do.

Dan-o, why move you off CLC at 32 weeks? did you query and check if they made a mistake? I just thought it would be impossible to be suddenly low risk?

Vitamin K injections - is everyone having it? I was asked to put a birth plan together but at the moment, I'm at a loss. I'm tempted to book a section but hubby can't really afford to take 4 weeks off to help around the house. :(


----------



## Srrme

We're doing oral Vitamin K with my Midwife.


----------



## Tasha

Yeah there are, my doctor was telling me they have them because I'm really worried about being in a bed for ages and labour not progressing.

Vitamin K was something we discussed today because I'm concerned, obviously my loses are due to a clotting disorder and vit k is to encourage clotting. I was worried that my clotting disorders plus vitamin k could potentially create too much clotting. So it was said they will test babies clotting and we can decide from the results :)


----------



## Srrme

Tasha said:


> I'm glad it's mild! I hope you don't get it, it would be awful to be ill in labour. There was a doctor in clinic today who had a cold, I said to DH if she called me in I was refusing as I'm not getting ill :haha: not much chance of refusing contact with your sons though :rofl:


It would be dreadful! :dohh: The worst part is, I think my Midwife might have given it to them! She had an irritated throat last week when we saw her, but said it was probably from some cleaning chemicals she had used. :dohh:


----------



## greats

Babygirl3289 said:


> Greats - So glad you are home and the meds stopped the contractions! That is frightening. Does your OB or Midwife check your urine often? My OB checks my urine EVERY appointment, because as you said, some people do not get noticeable symptoms.
> 
> Tasha- Keep us updated on the news of your scan!
> 
> Tonya - They are absolutely precious and beautiful!
> 
> Bubbles - Yes I have an area on my abdomen under my ribs that is super sensitive to touch and feels bruised. My OB said its normal- because as we stretch our nerves could get irritated. At one of my recent scans, the tech kept rolling over that area really hard and I said it hurt, but she didn't listen! But OUCH it hurts!
> 
> Beautiful - How's baby? You should show us another picture :)

Yeah I just had my urine checked last week and it was fine, so this UTI creeped up pretty fast in a week. Very sore today and have been getting the odd contraction but nothing like last night. Started taking a 7-day antibiotic course this afternoon and have been drinking pure cranberry juice non stop.


----------



## Jrepp

heaveneats said:


> tonya beautiful little girls!!
> 
> having a really bad day today, met with the midwife and i had originally had a ultrasound planned for the 15th of June but when she felt around, she said baby may still be breech (she had a really hard time trying to tell with the placenta in the way, and she wants to know for sure ASAP so she booked me tomorrow for emergency appointment, if he is still breech i have some tough choices to make, book to have him turned at the main hospital with monitoring and ultrasound (this can fail and baby can become distressed so they do emergency c section) or they have a midwife fly in from from Toronto who specializes in breech babies to turn him (no monitoring but she has high success rate) if none of this works i then have to decided if i want to risk the breech birth or do a c section - i dont want any of this so please if any of you want to send a prayer up that this baby is the right way then i'd be really grateful!

I'm facing a similar position as you. My baby is transverse and if he doesn't flip my options are manual version or c-section. I'm saying no to the version as I would rather him be happy sideways and cut him out of me than turn him and risk problems.



Tasha said:


> Jrepp huge hugs. Did they check to see if it was waters?
> 
> Heaven :hugs: have you looked at the spinning babies website? Fingers tightly crossed.
> 
> Towards the end of June :)

They checked but the test came back inconclusive


----------



## Medzi

So much going on! :hugs: everyone. Sorry this will be quick as things here aren't great. 

Yesterday they wanted to induce me in 24 hours but after discussions they agreed to give me one more week (I really want to be closer to full term) but that I have to immediately go in at the slightest symptom (headache, more swelling, bp over 150/100) so I am really really taking it easy. I have an ultrasound in the morning. She also checked me and I'm already 4 cm dilated. So if I don't go on my own, an induction request is being put in on Tuesday for sure and then I wait for the call to go in and it can come anytime in 48 hours. So I'll definitely have a baby by next weekend! Cubby seems to be doing better, antibiotics have kicked in for his tonsillitis, thankfully.

Tasha, glad there is a plan in place... Not long until your rainbow :cloud9:

Tonya your girls are precious. 

Sorry to all the ladies dealing with high bp, and transverse babies (little stinkers!)


----------



## babyvaughan

Today at my appt my pee was really really dark and I had soreness all over my stomach my doctor was explaining how being dehydrated is why I was getting headaches and the soreness I have been drinking lots of water but given my health condition its just not being absorbed so she sent me to L&D for 2 liters of fluid and wants me to do it every other day or get a picc line put in and have a nurse come to my place and set it up for me daily or me learn to that way I stay on top of it. Not sure what I'm going to do but I feel better, I think its why I was so miserable and overly tired this week! I got a pamphlet for my next appt to get the GBS test done and what to expect for coming weeks/c-section!


----------



## dan-o

Tasha when's your induction booked for? Sorry your PE appears to be returning again, hopefully it's slow onset so you can make your induction date! CLC was my abbreviation for consultant led care. I've been moved to care by my local community midwife only and will be allowed to go to 42 weeks, with just the usual low risk appts.. after being promised consultant care, growth scans and induction before 40w. Seems so risky and I'm very nervous, hoping he just comes on his own safely at 38w ish! 

Srrme, hope you don't get the kiddies bugs!!! Poor things! 

Jrepp, hope everything's ok Hun :hugs:

Heaven I second the spinning babies techniques, hope baby goes head down ASAP!!

Tomeforababy, sorry about your elevated BP hun. If a sweep doesn't work before 40w then what harm is done by giving one just to see if it does? I just don't understand the logic lol! Baffled by the NHS right now!! After they cancelled my 37w induction, I was supposed to be getting a sweep at 38w, and another at 39w, but that's all cancelled as well now! 

Babyv sounds miserable Hun :hugs: I feel dehydrated constantly, I could cry I get that thirsty! Must be torture to be actually dehydrated on top of that feeling, ugh! :hugs: 

Medzi, deffo doesn't sound like you've got long then!!!!! Hopefully you'll get moving all by yourself!


----------



## Tasha

Srrme, that's so bad. I hope your boys are better today.

Greats I hope the antibiotics work soon.

How odd jrepp. It's a swab that changes colour so it shouldn't be possible to be inconclusive.

:hugs: medzi. What a worry for you. I'd say not to get hung up on gestations at this point. The Dr said to me yesterday that baby is a good weight, a good gestation so if we need to get baby out it will be absolutely fine. I just don't want you to put pressure on yourself as I'm sure that won't keep your BP down.

Babyvaughan :hugs: sounds like having it regularly will make you feel better.

Dano if you're not happy with your care then tell them. I don't think it's right after all you've been through to suddenly change it.

As for stretch/sweep. Mine begin soon so absolutely no reason why people can't have them before 40 weeks.


----------



## lucy1

Is it ok to self check cervix for dilation?

Since stopping TTC I haven't checked at all. Felt it was unnecessary and just didn't want to go inspecting anything up there!

I've been losing my plug since last Tuesday and a speculum check said I was closed but I'm presuming the angle I was lying or anything could affect what it looked like.

I'm having doubts that as my plug continues to come away in dribs and drabs and I'm having what I have delightfully renamed 'poo cramps' on and off that this is indeed the case and out of curiosity wanted to maybe see for myself!


----------



## Tasha

They say not to Lucy because of the risk of infection plus it can start stuff off and as you're not term yet, I wouldn't risk it.


----------



## lucy1

I did think that however in America they seem to check as standard anyway.

Who knows haha


----------



## Srrme

They don't check until 36 weeks here.


----------



## Khatif

I am done at the midwife. The placenta moved away so they road is free :) and I do not need a c-section.
They do not check cervix here at all but since it was an internal scan I asked her about it. My cervix fully closed 4 cm:)

Greats I hope the antibiotics work soon and I am glad to read that meds worked.


----------



## dan-o

Wow khatif, excellent news!!!


----------



## Medzi

Thanks Tasha and dan-o. 

Great news khatif!!


----------



## Babygirl3289

Medzi - You are 4cm dilated??? wow ! I suspect you will be delivering very soon! Do they think baby is ready? :)


----------



## Livvy

Tasha-- I think you're keeping your induction date a secret from us :haha:

35 weeks (well almost 36) I am more watermelon shaped than before! Eek!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Babygirl3289

You look so cute livvy!!!

Yes I agree TASHA! haha I think she is hiding it from us! :haha:


----------



## Khatif

Medzi said:


> So much going on! :hugs: everyone. Sorry this will be quick as things here aren't great.
> 
> Yesterday they wanted to induce me in 24 hours but after discussions they agreed to give me one more week (I really want to be closer to full term) but that I have to immediately go in at the slightest symptom (headache, more swelling, bp over 150/100) so I am really really taking it easy. I have an ultrasound in the morning. She also checked me and I'm already 4 cm dilated. So if I don't go on my own, an induction request is being put in on Tuesday for sure and then I wait for the call to go in and it can come anytime in 48 hours. So I'll definitely have a baby by next weekend! Cubby seems to be doing better, antibiotics have kicked in for his tonsillitis, thankfully.
> 
> Tasha, glad there is a plan in place... Not long until your rainbow :cloud9:
> 
> Tonya your girls are precious.
> 
> Sorry to all the ladies dealing with high bp, and transverse babies (little stinkers!)

OMG, Medzi! You only have days left and 4 cm is already sounds quite a lot. How do you feel about it? Is your baby ready according to the doctors?


----------



## Khatif

Dano, can't you demand the special care with your history? Do you feel good about it, Do you feel that the baby is safe with the normal care?
I don't even understand why did they remove your from the special care now. I guess there are some finance reasons is behind it :(


----------



## Medzi

Livy you look amazing! Cuuuute!

Baby is ready - I just had an ultrasound and measuring big, already 7.5 pounds (I make big babies! My son was the same around this time) and is happy, breathing well, hb is good. Yeah, 4 cm! I wouldn't have known it! I am getting TONS of braxton hicks so maybe things are progressing along. DH doesn't think I'll even make it to myTuesday appointment, but we will see. I was admitted to the hospital in active labor at 4 cm with my son. So maybe this will be a quick delivery? I know it can mean nothing though. We will see. I'm feeling ok about it all now that I've had a chance to process.


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Lucy, my dr doesn't check the cervix until 38 weeks because it may induce labor. You shouldn't risk self checking.

Livvy, you look adorable! You're all belly!

Aww Medzi, how exciting!!! Your baby will be here any day now. Hopefully puffin will hang on til next week. Ill be thinking of you.

AFM, my fluids are still low so I'm back to twice a week NSTs and once a week OB appts. My dr wants my off work ASAP so next Monday will be my last day. I never thought I'd say this but I'm not ready to stop working yet. I feel like I will be leaving things unfinished to go home and play the waiting game. I know I need to do what's best for the baby but I'm really struggling with this :-/


----------



## Tasha

Lucy true but they use gloves and know what they're doing.

Khatif im glad all looked good and the placenta moved away :)

Livvy, that is a fantastic bump! You've put on weight no where else <3

Shhhh :haha:

Medzi, 7.5 lb is fantastic, sounds like labour will be short and sweet :) 

Hugs Joy, could you work from home to tie up a few ends?


----------



## Medzi

I hope Tasha! 

Joy, I know how you feel. I was taken off work 2.5 months before my due date with my son. I felt awful and unready because I was in the middle of a big, exciting campaign and it was hard to leave it all to someone else and just relax. But you're right, you gotta do what is best, and you'll find ways to keep busy!


----------



## heaveneats

had my ultrasound today, baby is frank breech :( they are going to try and turn him in about 1-2 weeks so he has more time to turn on his own, they've said to follow spinning babies and do exercises on there. I'm so sad :( i just wish it would work out!


----------



## Livvy

Thanks everyone!! I've definitely put on weight in my rear though :haha: 

Tasha your secret is safe with us ;) 

Medzi I am SO excited for you, first of the team yellows to go it seems like! Can't wait to find out!!

Heaven I'm sorry, that's such a hard situation... keep us updated. :hugs: I think baby is head up too, I'm still feeling hiccups up top. We will see in a few weeks when they do the us though. 

Joy, I just got taken off of work too... bad pelvic pain. I'm relieved and feel guilty at the same time. I'm the primary bread winner so this will be hard on us.


----------



## Tasha

:hugs: heaven, it will work out, it will. You think positively and we all will too. I'm a big believer in positive thinking. You and baby can and will do this.

:haha: livvy. Thanks :p and if you've put weight on then it really suits you xx


----------



## Rach87

34w4d.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150604_181930.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Livvy

So cute Rach!! <3


----------



## babyvaughan

34 weeks today and WOW! I have lost all energy all week lol. For those who have been pregnant before is this normal for this many weeks? I really dont want to get a Picc line after ready what it is, I've been drinking lots and lots of water all day so hopefully I can just do an occasional iv because with the picc line it says I cant be in bathe or swimming pool with this hot weather that would be terrible!! Ahh I'm excited for all the babies on there way! Working on my hospital bag after yesterdays unexpected adventure I realize it really can be anytime they decide to keep me or he decides he is coming! I still need to shampoo my carpets but that requires moving furniture and right now I barely have the energy to pour a bowl of cereal lol. 

Its going to be really hot this week so Saturday were going to the lake & having a picnic I'm really excited I need some adventure lol 

Can't believe I'm going to be a mom in 35 days or less!


----------



## Babygirl3289

Rach87 said:


> 34w4d.

 
You look great Rach! I bet ppl tell you how tiny you are all the time huh? :winkwink:

Tasha you're killing us here !!:wacko: hehehe


----------



## Aelyana

So exciting that we are about ready to have our babies!! I feel like it has flown by. Happy to meet baby in a few weeks but kinda nervous as well. I have two more weeks of work and can imagine how you feel Joy. But like you said: it is for the best.

We have finally decided on a name and a friend made a first sketch for our birthannoumcement (it is tradition in my country to send those out after the baby is born). So some progress but I have lots to do still also. Hopefully the little guy wont decide to come early!


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

ok ladies, first time mom with silly questions....

i have my drs appt on monday and i want to make sure i tell my dr what's going on properly. i'm so bad at descriptions and being able to word things without sounding like i'm crazy. :dohh:

so, my commute to work is.... 1 hour in the car (upper back starts to get really sore) then 30 min on the subway (i do ok there) and then a 1/2 mile walk to the office (that's when i feel the xtra weight)

so, today....upper back sore...almost done my walk to work and my entire stomach got tight, no pain, just like the muscles kicked in...then it just stopped almost as quick as it started. then i got the normal lower pelvic discomfort. i'm thinking braxton hick? is that what they feel like? the past week, i've definately been feeling things a lot lower. if this little guy wasn't on his head, i'd say he's stepping all over my cervix. :loopy:

so, i want to make sure this is all normal. LOL. figured you fine ladies would all know the answers! :hugs: i work about 2 hrs away from my dr, so i really try to limit the number of visits i have to leave work for. i don't have much leave so i'd prefer not to "waste" it on normal pregnancy. LOL

so, if this is my first BH... :blush: guess now i know what they feel like :haha:


----------



## Tasha

Rach so cute.

Babyvaughan enjoy your picnic at the lake <3

Aelayna that's such a cool way to announce.

Elizabeth that is exactly what a braxton hick is like xx


----------



## heaveneats

Livvy said:


> Heaven I'm sorry, that's such a hard situation... keep us updated. :hugs: I think baby is head up too, I'm still feeling hiccups up top. We will see in a few weeks when they do the us though.




Tasha said:


> :hugs: heaven, it will work out, it will. You think positively and we all will too. I'm a big believer in positive thinking. You and baby can and will do this.

thanks ladies, keep positivity too but had few tears today thinking about c section, i am going to try and do everything to turn him, i really will most likely be refusing a c section.

livvy- my babes hiccups are hard to determine, so it may not be a sign, hoping baby is right way for you:thumbup:


----------



## Tasha

Have you had one before Heaven?


----------



## Babygirl3289

Ms Elizabeth said:


> ok ladies, first time mom with silly questions....
> 
> i have my drs appt on monday and i want to make sure i tell my dr what's going on properly. i'm so bad at descriptions and being able to word things without sounding like i'm crazy. :dohh:
> 
> so, my commute to work is.... 1 hour in the car (upper back starts to get really sore) then 30 min on the subway (i do ok there) and then a 1/2 mile walk to the office (that's when i feel the xtra weight)
> 
> so, today....upper back sore...almost done my walk to work and my entire stomach got tight, no pain, just like the muscles kicked in...then it just stopped almost as quick as it started. then i got the normal lower pelvic discomfort. i'm thinking braxton hick? is that what they feel like? the past week, i've definately been feeling things a lot lower. if this little guy wasn't on his head, i'd say he's stepping all over my cervix. :loopy:
> 
> so, i want to make sure this is all normal. LOL. figured you fine ladies would all know the answers! :hugs: i work about 2 hrs away from my dr, so i really try to limit the number of visits i have to leave work for. i don't have much leave so i'd prefer not to "waste" it on normal pregnancy. LOL
> 
> so, if this is my first BH... :blush: guess now i know what they feel like :haha:



That is definitely a Braxton Hick! I get them sporadically, and I notice I get them more after I urinate. 

I am 32 weeks! Just 7 more to go until my C-section! Hoping it goes by quick, I just am so impatient and want to meet my boy :cloud9:


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

tasha...babygirl...thanks for the confirmation. just had another. eekk....making things more real!


----------



## Babygirl3289

BeautifulRose - How are you and baby doing? 


Medzi- How are you feeling today?


----------



## Livvy

Yaaaaay! My GBS culture is negative! :happydance:


----------



## k4th

Hi all :hi:

I've been reading along but keeping quiet recently. I finished work on Wednesday & instead of feeling the relief I imagined, I'm feeling a bit unsettled. Like, this is actually real now :dohh: don't get me wrong - I'm very happy, just feel a bit... Meh :shrug: Hope it goes away & I can focus on relaxing & enjoying my last few weeks with dd as the sole focus of all my attention. 

I hope all the pesky babies who are breech turn nicely in the next weeks. & for those talking hiccups - my bubs has been head down for as long as the midwife has been checking, but I feel the hiccups in my ribs. They must radiate up to his/her bum!! 

Can't believe the trickle of baby announcements will quickly be turning into a flood of them!! Sounds like a few people here will likely be June mamas. :thumbup:


----------



## Livvy

K4th I just finished up work too and I feel similarly! I'm also really hoping to be a June Mama ;) just so uncomfortable!


----------



## Babygirl3289

Forgot to upload my 32 week bump! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1939.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## sammynashley

Hi ladies, have been quiet but reading along the past few days..I've been struggling with the heat, even had a scary period earlier where I blacked out on my bed for 4 hours. Don't remember much apart from getting in from the school run. Had a really bad headache when I woke up. Think maybe the heat got to me. 

For those woth breech babies I hope they turn soon, DD was frank breech up until 38 weeks when she decided to turn on her own ( I wasn't a candidate for ecv) so there's still time :) 

Also lovely bump pics! I look like a whale :haha: no bump pics for me! 

Tasha- yay for induction date! Makes it more real doesn't it? When I got my section date I turned into a bit of a nervous wreck and suddenly terrified. 

K4th- try and enjoy some peaceful time before baby comes, maybe a couple pampering sessions :) 

Dan-o- could you put my pre op assessment down for the 24th June and also my c-section date for the 29th June please! :) 

Has anyone set their pram up yet?? I mean like putting it all together. We've got our pram but it's sat in the boxes still and I'm itching to put it together. We only have 24 days left and I'm getting itch fingers and wanna get things done and in place...hubby is so relaxed he thinks I'm silly wanting to do it now.


----------



## Medzi

Feeling ok here, thanks for asking babygirl! You look great, love your dress!
While sitting here I am having very tight tummy that is a bit painful. Usually I don't feel much pain with the tightness...


----------



## Livvy

You look so cute babygirl!


----------



## Babygirl3289

Thanks ladies :) 

Medzi - Sounds like baby is coming any day now ! <3 so exciting!


----------



## RaquelDee

Exciting that there are already a few new arrivals. I'm thinking this board is going to get very busy with birth announcements well before July.

K4th and Livvy, I still have two more weeks of work, but that 'oh my god, this is actually real' feeling just hit me, too. I've been quite happy being pregnant and I'm not sure I'm actually ready for bub to be here in seven weeks! I'm sure I'll get impatient as things become more uncomfortable, and will curse myself for ever thinking this way!

Sammynashley, that blackout sounds really scary. Is your blood pressure ok? I'm thinking it would be low rather than high as I've had problems with low BP and blackouts in the past. Maybe get checked, four hours is a long time to be out. We put our pram together a while ago as it was a gift from grandparents to be and they wanted to see it. So now it just sits in a corner taking up loads of space! But it's probably worth doing sooner rather than later. It wasn't that complicated, either - my husband thinks he's a genius at putting stuff together, but honestly I could have done it on my own without any bother.

Is anyone else finding baby hiccups kind of irritating? I love the normal, regular movements, but my bub only seems to have hiccups in the middle of the night and they just go on and on. I'm sure it's only a few minutes, but seems like forever when I'm trying to get back to sleep! At least they are right down the bottom of my belly, so confirming that the head is in the right spot and staying that way. Just wish they'd happen in daylight hours instead. 

Hope everyone is doing well today.


----------



## Rach87

Thanks ladies :blush: and yes babygirl everyone says my belly is small, even my OB. Haha shes surprised every week when my fundal height measures right on. And you look great!

Oooo medzi exciting, but hope baby waits until 37 weeks like you hoped.

Raquel I find my baby hiccups irritating as well. They happen during the day but the feeling is a little egh. Though at the same time I think its adorable. Go figure. 

Cant wait for more babehs! 

May be a silly ftm question, but does the amount and frequency of braxton hicks have any correlation to time of delivery? Ive been having them non stop multiple times an hour all day/night for a week and a half. Today they were a little stronger. As of last friday I was still 3.5 cm long and closed up tight. Just curious. And hoping to deliver around 38 weeks....though I have no control over that, just wishful thinking.


----------



## cdex67

Hi ladies. I have been having TON of contractions since Tuesday. I was monitored Wednesday night and they were coming every 3 minutes and very strong but I had no cervical changes so no labor. Sounds like frequent contractions are pretty normal in this board. They monitored for a few hours and the contractions got farther apart so they sent me home. 

I started weekly monitoring yesterday with an ultrasound, NST and doctor visit instead of the midwives. Turns out that Wednesday I was not dilated at all and just starting to efface and yesterday I was 1cm and 50% effaced. I know it's still a little early but I can't help but hope that he comes soon. I'm just pretty miserable. Now I will have the same monitoring every Friday until I give birth or something changes.


----------



## cdex67

Here's my little man's facehttps://i1292.photobucket.com/albums/b564/ifightfire15/Mobile%20Uploads/20150605_192438_zps2plgzhyf.jpg

And me at 36 weekshttps://i1292.photobucket.com/albums/b564/ifightfire15/Mobile%20Uploads/20150605_171507_zpsgquococm.jpg


----------



## Medzi

Great photos cdex! I'm sure he will be here soon!


----------



## Livvy

Very cute cdex! He'll be here before you know it. :) hang in there. 

I'm still hoping to get that boost in sex drive they talk about for late third tri... But no. It's actually decreased even more.


----------



## babyvaughan

Livvy I've lost mine totally. Tmi but it hurts so bad to have sex its like its swollen inside, my fiance agrees it feels that way to him but obviously for him thats a good feeling for me its not fun so we've decreased how much we do it by a lot! He's so supportive & understanding which makes me cry because I feel like I'm letting him down when he's so good to me lol


----------



## timeforababy

Is anyone else really tired? I can sleep through most of the night (about 6-8 hours) and then nap another 2-3 hours during the day and I'm still tired. OH think it's just baby having a growth spurt, its happened before..

Consultant on Monday, hopefully there will be a plan for baby arrival of some sort. My fasting blood sugars haven't been great so I think they might just stick me on metformin :( :( for the last few weeks.


----------



## Livvy

Ugh sorry Babyv, I guess I should be glad that sex isn't painful at least. 

Timeforababy, me me me!! I'm exhausted all the time. Slept 10 hours last night and ready for a nap again. Also 8:30 pm is my ideal bedtime haha


----------



## k4th

Sex is still off the cards for us - you ladies who are getting some are making me jealous! I do not feel at my best but I'm still beginning to really miss it!!!

& I'm jealous of the naps!!! I love my four year old - but she does mean no daytime naps - I could really do with them right now. Especially since I can't sleep in anymore - I'm tired but my hips are so sore by 7am that I have to get up. & if I go to bed early I just wake earlier :dohh:

Livvy - how are your platelets behaving hun??


----------



## Livvy

K4th I'm not the one with platelet issues, I can't remember who all has them now that I think about it!! Was it Jrepp?


----------



## Srrme

I had my last progesterone shot this morning. Yay! Not too long until term now! &#128522;


----------



## Jrepp

sammynashley said:


> Hi ladies, have been quiet but reading along the past few days..I've been struggling with the heat, even had a scary period earlier where I blacked out on my bed for 4 hours. Don't remember much apart from getting in from the school run. Had a really bad headache when I woke up. Think maybe the heat got to me.
> 
> For those woth breech babies I hope they turn soon, DD was frank breech up until 38 weeks when she decided to turn on her own ( I wasn't a candidate for ecv) so there's still time :)
> 
> Also lovely bump pics! I look like a whale :haha: no bump pics for me!
> 
> Tasha- yay for induction date! Makes it more real doesn't it? When I got my section date I turned into a bit of a nervous wreck and suddenly terrified.
> 
> K4th- try and enjoy some peaceful time before baby comes, maybe a couple pampering sessions :)
> 
> Dan-o- could you put my pre op assessment down for the 24th June and also my c-section date for the 29th June please! :)
> 
> Has anyone set their pram up yet?? I mean like putting it all together. We've got our pram but it's sat in the boxes still and I'm itching to put it together. We only have 24 days left and I'm getting itch fingers and wanna get things done and in place...hubby is so relaxed he thinks I'm silly wanting to do it now.

We set ours up a few weeks ago (errr....in April). I needed a distraction from the due date of miscarriage #1 and so my hubby let me put all the baby stuff together.....well he put it together while I watched.



Rach87 said:


> Thanks ladies :blush: and yes babygirl everyone says my belly is small, even my OB. Haha shes surprised every week when my fundal height measures right on. And you look great!
> 
> Oooo medzi exciting, but hope baby waits until 37 weeks like you hoped.
> 
> Raquel I find my baby hiccups irritating as well. They happen during the day but the feeling is a little egh. Though at the same time I think its adorable. Go figure.
> 
> Cant wait for more babehs!
> 
> May be a silly ftm question, but does the amount and frequency of braxton hicks have any correlation to time of delivery? Ive been having them non stop multiple times an hour all day/night for a week and a half. Today they were a little stronger. As of last friday I was still 3.5 cm long and closed up tight. Just curious. And hoping to deliver around 38 weeks....though I have no control over that, just wishful thinking.

I don't think so. I've been having braxton hicks for months, and have been having preterm contractions every 6 minutes for almost 2 weeks and still haven't had any effacement or dilation, with a 3.5cm closed cervix. Its just your body preparing itself.



babyvaughan said:


> Livvy I've lost mine totally. Tmi but it hurts so bad to have sex its like its swollen inside, my fiance agrees it feels that way to him but obviously for him thats a good feeling for me its not fun so we've decreased how much we do it by a lot! He's so supportive & understanding which makes me cry because I feel like I'm letting him down when he's so good to me lol

I'm opposite. I have been so frisky especially this last trimester. I can't seem to get enough! 



timeforababy said:


> Is anyone else really tired? I can sleep through most of the night (about 6-8 hours) and then nap another 2-3 hours during the day and I'm still tired. OH think it's just baby having a growth spurt, its happened before..
> 
> Consultant on Monday, hopefully there will be a plan for baby arrival of some sort. My fasting blood sugars haven't been great so I think they might just stick me on metformin :( :( for the last few weeks.

I am always really tired now too. I think it has to do with the major growth spurt the baby has in the last month or so.



Livvy said:


> K4th I'm not the one with platelet issues, I can't remember who all has them now that I think about it!! Was it Jrepp?

I do have a platelet issue, but mine is with the function of the platelets not the number. Everything seems to be fine so far, but we don't want to intentionally make me bleed just to check. We have a plan to do the DDAVP with delivery regardless of whether I have a section or vaginal delivery and blood/extra platelets will be on stand by just in case they can't get the bleeding under control


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

I still have my crazy drive...but this pelvic rest just makes it worse. Lol. 

I'm getting anxious for my next scan next monday...seems so far away...anxious to know if im still at 1.4cm, if my resting had helped my cervix or of he's still making it smaller and smaller. 

I'm getting weirder movements so low...he's digging an escape route I know it!


----------



## Livvy

Oh cdex I wanted to say that I think our bumps look really similar!! You have a watermelon out front too :haha: maybe that means I'm having a boy! 

Jrepp, that's right I remember now. Someone else had platelet count issues right?

Srrme I can't wait to be term! Ironically it will be on my and DH's anniversary, next Saturday. :) hopefully babe waits till at least Sunday so we don't have to share that day. I wouldn't be mad at all about a mid-June baby, though!


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Another FTM question....I was laying on the couch and felt a kick down low...he's head first so it was odd...like definitely in the pelvic area...then it became rhymtic. If I were to put my hands to hold up my stomach from the bottom...it was all right there...for like 4 min...no pain...no pressure...hiccups? BH?


----------



## Srrme

Ms Elizabeth said:


> Another FTM question....I was laying on the couch and felt a kick down low...he's head first so it was odd...like definitely in the pelvic area...then it became rhymtic. If I were to put my hands to hold up my stomach from the bottom...it was all right there...for like 4 min...no pain...no pressure...hiccups? BH?

Sounds like hiccups! :D


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Haha, that would explain it. Gonna take me a bunch of silly questions to know what's going on!


----------



## Srrme

I have a pretty decent drive, but I haven't been able to do ANYTHING since around 24 weeks. Complete pelvic/uterus rest here. :dohh: 



Livvy said:


> Oh cdex I wanted to say that I think our bumps look really similar!! You have a watermelon out front too :haha: maybe that means I'm having a boy!
> 
> Jrepp, that's right I remember now. Someone else had platelet count issues right?
> 
> Srrme I can't wait to be term! Ironically it will be on my and DH's anniversary, next Saturday. :) hopefully babe waits till at least Sunday so we don't have to share that day. I wouldn't be mad at all about a mid-June baby, though!

I hope your little one waits until at least Sunday! :D I think my little girl is going to make her arrival at 38-39 weeks. I need to AT LEAST make it to 37 weeks to get my home birth. 4 more days!


----------



## Livvy

Srrme we have to be at least 37 to get our birth at the natural birthing clinic, too. :) So close! Oh and we also have to be less than 42 which I REALLY hope is not an issue........


----------



## hollyw79

any of you 36 week'ers want to trade with me?!!? :rofl: I'd love to be that far along!


----------



## countryblonde

I'm so with you holly!!! My due date seems soooo far away still.. belly is feeling nice and heavy today too.. 7 more weeks.... sigh


----------



## hollyw79

I'm personally hoping this baby wants to meet me early.. roll on 37-38 weeks :rofl:


----------



## countryblonde

I totally want and don't want an early baby...I'm anticipating being late again though. Makes it easier if I have to wait that dreaded extra week again


----------



## Livvy

You two have the same due date! :) 32 weeks seems not that long ago for me, and yet time (as in each day) seems to be dragging on so slowly! I don't know how that can be so... I need to find something to fill my days. When I try to organize/clean, I get completely worn out after about an hour. So then what?!


----------



## countryblonde

Livvy are you working still or are you off already? I plan on work until I'm 38 and a half weeks.. so that keeps me busy. And the days I'm home I almost choose to do nothing. I don't know why the last couple months take FOREVER. Just to make us all crazy I guess.. 

I picked up the cutest little overalls for a going home outfit today and it made me want to have bubs in my arms already!!


----------



## Medzi

Sorry ladies, not gonna trade :winkwink:


----------



## Livvy

Country I just stopped working on Thursday-- huge relief as I was so miserable working 12 hour shifts on my feet! Awww, we have overalls too in case baby is a boy :)


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Livvy, I'm right there with you on getting worn out quickly. I've been so excited to put all the baby stuff away from my shower but I can only work in one hour increments then I need to take a nap! I hope my energy comes back once the little one gets here or else I'm in trouble!

I ordered a personalized coming home outfit for the baby on Etsy. It's a little onesie with a tie with the baby's initials and a benie with his name. It should be here on Monday. I can't wait to see it!


----------



## Khatif

I am there with you girls. I am 33 weeks today. It feels like my baby never will come, they days are dragging by so slowly sometimes I wonder if someone stopped time. 
I cannot even imagine myself being 36 or 37 weeks pregnant.

I have to ask something from you, girls. My baby is still very quite or at least I hardly feel her. I have the 10 movements per day, but more or less that's it. I still have days when I have to make an effort to get awake or make her move otherwise I feel nothing :(
I will have a midwife appointment on Thursday so I can share my concerns with her, but before that I would like to know if you ladies ever heard anything about the relation between baby movements and the health of the baby?
I start to wonder if everything is all right with her or I have to start to prepare myself that there is maybe something is wrong with my baby. I got the feeling that she may move so little because it is not all right with her. 
All the article says "active baby is a healthy baby" but my girl is not active....


----------



## k4th

Livvy said:


> K4th I'm not the one with platelet issues, I can't remember who all has them now that I think about it!! Was it Jrepp?

It's a good thing I've finished work :dohh: my baby brain is awful atm!!! Sorry hun!! 

Last week I looked for a birthday card I'd bought for over an hour - rang oh to yell at home for moving it & he was like "you mean the one you posted on Monday?" :dohh: :dohh:


----------



## Tasha

Khatif, definetly speak to your mw about your concerns but it does sound like she is just totally chilled out. I've heard of that a few times and no issues, baby is chilled out when they're out in the real world.

I am 35 weeks today.


----------



## Keyval

Hi ladies. Any of you with bad tears last pregnancy. How are you preparing yourself this time ? I had a 3rd Degree and feeling very anxious about this labour now.


----------



## dan-o

I thought I was going into labour yesterday but it all simmered down after about 4 hours of regular tightenings. I didn't bother going to L&D as they haven't believed me when I've actually been in labour the last two times, never mind when I'm having a practice run this time round :haha: :dohh: 

Happy 35w Tasha!

K4th baby brain is hilarious :haha:

Khatif maybe it's just your bubba like Tasha says. Best to get checked if you are worried tho x


----------



## Lumi

Hey ladies sorry I've been absent lately, I'm the one with the low platelet count. Recently took another drop and I know for sure I won't be having the baby at my local hospital as they are not well enough equipped.
Have had a two day course of steroid injections to mature babies lungs and I am on oral steroids to try and bring my platelet level back over 50 (currently in the 20's) no sign of fetal hemorrhage via ultrasound and no major bleeds for me thank god. But they are definitely preparing us for delivery.


----------



## timeforababy

Lumi good luck!
Tasha congratulations. 

Dan o phew. Do you baby early though?


Khatif, definitely speak to your midwife 

I got shocked into packing my hospital bag this morning. Lost a bit of my mucus plug!!!!


----------



## dan-o

That would have got me packing too Tomeforababy!! :haha:
I've got my butt in gear as well, frantically clearing out my bedroom as baby will be in with us and I want it just-so lol. Can't bear the thought of it not being done! 
Our due dates seem to be looming all of a sudden! 
I had my last baby at 38w their dates but it was actually 37w by ovulation.. No idea what to expect this time! 

Lumi, sounds scarey, hope everything is ok, glad the u/s showed all well despite the drop. Hope you can go a bit longer xx


----------



## dan-o

Here's my bump today, grown loads recently! :cloud9: 

https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/B15F78BA-7A19-4261-B83E-BE133D7D8DB2.jpg


----------



## k4th

Lumi said:


> Hey ladies sorry I've been absent lately, I'm the one with the low platelet count. Recently took another drop and I know for sure I won't be having the baby at my local hospital as they are not well enough equipped.
> Have had a two day course of steroid injections to mature babies lungs and I am on oral steroids to try and bring my platelet level back over 50 (currently in the 20's) no sign of fetal hemorrhage via ultrasound and no major bleeds for me thank god. But they are definitely preparing us for delivery.

Hi lumi - sorry I got you mixed up! How are you coping with the steroids? Hope you're not having too many side effects. Fx'd you respond & those counts go up quickly :hugs: When did you start them? And when do you have your next bloods??


----------



## babyvaughan

Lumi- I hope all goes well and they can get your platelets up! That has to be scary but keep staying strong!


----------



## babyvaughan

I order the changing pad cover two days ago which was the last thing we actually needed lol I need to get our room ready so we can set up the pack n play, I just totally lost all energy but every night I get in panic that if he comes early and our room isn't ready for him that I will be upset lol I think today I will finally accomplish it between going to my in-laws pool to get through this very hot day that's about to begin! Lol


----------



## Aelyana

Congrats Tasha. Thanks, I also like the birth announcement thing (added bonus you can send them out after a week or so which gives you a lovely quiet first week &#9786;&#65039;).

I also had a third degree tear Keyval. But I havent been very worried about it so far. My midwives also havent brought it up as increased risk of happening again, not sure if that is the case? I think for me what helps is that the reason was that ds came out with his hand over his head which is rare so I am kind of going into it like lightening prob won't strike twice in the same place. Maybe I am crazy &#128529;

Do you know why yours happened and have you spoken to your gyn or midwife about it? Perreneal massage is supposed to help prevent it I heard? Havent tried it yet but they discussed it in my antenatal class. Do they do elective cs for this reason where you are?

I hope you will find a good way to go into it. It sucks to be getting extra stressed going into labour. Sending hugs your way.


----------



## Keyval

Aelyana said:


> Congrats Tasha. Thanks, I also like the birth announcement thing (added bonus you can send them out after a week or so which gives you a lovely quiet first week &#9786;&#65039;).
> 
> I also had a third degree tear Keyval. But I havent been very worried about it so far. My midwives also havent brought it up as increased risk of happening again, not sure if that is the case? I think for me what helps is that the reason was that ds came out with his hand over his head which is rare so I am kind of going into it like lightening prob won't strike twice in the same place. Maybe I am crazy &#128529;
> 
> Do you know why yours happened and have you spoken to your gyn or midwife about it? Perreneal massage is supposed to help prevent it I heard? Havent tried it yet but they discussed it in my antenatal class. Do they do elective cs for this reason where you are?
> 
> I hope you will find a good way to go into it. It sucks to be getting extra stressed going into labour. Sending hugs your way.

I ended up needing an episiotomy and then tore right back to my anus from the cut as they used forceps. I'm really just hoping for a completely different experience this time. It was a bit of a nightmare. I hope everything goes well for you too xx


----------



## TonyaG

Most of you ladies are way more prepared for your little ones then I am, and mine are 2 weeks old!!!!!

I came in the other day, and they had "loaner clothes" on Emma because she had graduated out of her isolate and needed to be dressed.

Here is a recent picture, I can't believe they are 2 weeks old already!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 22


----------



## k4th

They are gorgeous tonya!!! Do you know when you might be able to take them home?

Tasha - happy 35 weeks :)


----------



## sammynashley

Lovely girls Tonya they're gorgeous!

Tasha- yay for 35 weeks:)

Dan-o lovely bump! Also love the cot I wanted one like that but hubby won't let me buy a new one as ours in pristine still.

Afm- nearly ended up in L&D this morning had very bad back pains and tightening feeling in my back for about 5 hours I had a bath and it's slowed down and stopped, pretty glad because I still haven't packed my bag and would like mr to cook a little longer. 

Also feel like I'm counting down every day until my csection now I know the date! Gunna drive myself crazy.


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Well Evie Hope arrived 4 weeks early on Friday weighing 6lb 6oz xx


----------



## sammynashley

Congratulations baby_dreams!! Hope your both doing well! :)


----------



## k4th

Baby_Dreams said:


> Well Evie Hope arrived 4 weeks early on Friday weighing 6lb 6oz xx

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Srrme

Congratulations!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Lumi

k4th said:


> Hi lumi - sorry I got you mixed up! How are you coping with the steroids? Hope you're not having too many side effects. Fx'd you respond & those counts go up quickly :hugs: When did you start them? And when do you have your next bloods??

All good hun :)
The oral steroids are going okay so far no major side effects but ive heard there can be some pretty unpleasant ones and I only started them about 3 days ago. Injections for bub were super painful but should be no side effects for me or him.

My next bloods should be done today, not sure how long it takes for them to start working?


----------



## Tasha

Congratulations. Evie Hope is a lovely name. She was a fab weight too xx


----------



## Medzi

Baby_dreams!! Congratulations!! Welcome Evie! Hope you are both do in well! :D

Keyval, I had a bad tear too and nervous about it. I had forceps so hoping to not need those again and maybe it won't be so bad? I'm a bit nervous too I had a terrible time recovering and still feel pain sometimes :(


----------



## TonyaG

Congratulations!!! I love the name too 

My girls should be home in about 2 weeks


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Congratulations Baby Dreams! Can't wait to see a picture of baby Evie!

Tonya, your girls are beautiful. Great news that they'll be home in 2 weeks.


----------



## hollyw79

Baby_Dreams said:


> Well Evie Hope arrived 4 weeks early on Friday weighing 6lb 6oz xx

awww congratulations!!!


----------



## BeautifulRose

Khatif said:


> I am there with you girls. I am 33 weeks today. It feels like my baby never will come, they days are dragging by so slowly sometimes I wonder if someone stopped time.
> I cannot even imagine myself being 36 or 37 weeks pregnant.
> 
> I have to ask something from you, girls. My baby is still very quite or at least I hardly feel her. I have the 10 movements per day, but more or less that's it. I still have days when I have to make an effort to get awake or make her move otherwise I feel nothing :(
> I will have a midwife appointment on Thursday so I can share my concerns with her, but before that I would like to know if you ladies ever heard anything about the relation between baby movements and the health of the baby?
> I start to wonder if everything is all right with her or I have to start to prepare myself that there is maybe something is wrong with my baby. I got the feeling that she may move so little because it is not all right with her.
> All the article says "active baby is a healthy baby" but my girl is not active....

Both of my kids were super quiet. I would have to poke t my stomach and then try would poke back and I would be content. I thought it was a fluke with DD but DS was the same way.


----------



## Jrepp

Baby_Dreams said:


> Well Evie Hope arrived 4 weeks early on Friday weighing 6lb 6oz xx

Congratulations!! 



TonyaG said:


> Congratulations!!! I love the name too
> 
> My girls should be home in about 2 weeks

I bet you are so excited. They must both be doing really well if they are already getting ready to come home.



BeautifulRose said:


> Khatif said:
> 
> 
> I am there with you girls. I am 33 weeks today. It feels like my baby never will come, they days are dragging by so slowly sometimes I wonder if someone stopped time.
> I cannot even imagine myself being 36 or 37 weeks pregnant.
> 
> I have to ask something from you, girls. My baby is still very quite or at least I hardly feel her. I have the 10 movements per day, but more or less that's it. I still have days when I have to make an effort to get awake or make her move otherwise I feel nothing :(
> I will have a midwife appointment on Thursday so I can share my concerns with her, but before that I would like to know if you ladies ever heard anything about the relation between baby movements and the health of the baby?
> I start to wonder if everything is all right with her or I have to start to prepare myself that there is maybe something is wrong with my baby. I got the feeling that she may move so little because it is not all right with her.
> All the article says "active baby is a healthy baby" but my girl is not active....
> 
> Both of my kids were super quiet. I would have to poke t my stomach and then try would poke back and I would be content. I thought it was a fluke with DD but DS was the same way.Click to expand...

How are you doing Rose? Are you and your son out of the hospital?


----------



## Livvy

Wow, the ads on this site are driving me crazy. 

Baby dreams congrats!!!!! Can't wait to see a picture! 

Tonya they are very cute. :)

There were so many babies in church today and I couldn't help but think soon that will be me carrying a newborn!! Soon soon soon!


----------



## hollyw79

Livvy... If u go to the forum help.. Feel free to add you are too. It's making me CRAZY w the ads :hissy: can't even access a freaking page without trying to cancel out the stupid ad a hundred times! :growlmad:


----------



## Medzi

Tonya your girls are beautiful!


----------



## Livvy

Holly, done.


----------



## BeautifulRose

Baby Dreams congrats !!!! Beautiful name :)

Jrepp yes we have been home for a week today and we're both doing great. Other than being a tiny little peanut you would never know he was preemie. &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Harley Quinn

Congrats, Baby Dreams!!! Pictures?! :D


----------



## babyvaughan

Congrats babydreams!! :)


----------



## Khatif

Tasha said:


> Khatif, definetly speak to your mw about your concerns but it does sound like she is just totally chilled out. I've heard of that a few times and no issues, baby is chilled out when they're out in the real world.
> 
> I am 35 weeks today.

Happy 35 weeks Tasha!



timeforababy said:


> Lumi good luck!
> Tasha congratulations.
> 
> Dan o phew. Do you baby early though?
> 
> 
> Khatif, definitely speak to your midwife
> 
> I got shocked into packing my hospital bag this morning. Lost a bit of my mucus plug!!!!

How are you doing? Anything happened?



dan-o said:


> Here's my bump today, grown loads recently! :cloud9:
> 
> https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/B15F78BA-7A19-4261-B83E-BE133D7D8DB2.jpg

Lovely bump! You looks amazing!



TonyaG said:


> Most of you ladies are way more prepared for your little ones then I am, and mine are 2 weeks old!!!!!
> 
> I came in the other day, and they had "loaner clothes" on Emma because she had graduated out of her isolate and needed to be dressed.
> 
> Here is a recent picture, I can't believe they are 2 weeks old already!

Lovely girls! It is so unbelievable that they are two weeks old already. How do you feel



sammynashley said:


> Afm- nearly ended up in L&D this morning had very bad back pains and tightening feeling in my back for about 5 hours I had a bath and it's slowed down and stopped, pretty glad because I still haven't packed my bag and would like mr to cook a little longer.
> 
> Also feel like I'm counting down every day until my csection now I know the date! Gunna drive myself crazy.

I am not even close to be prepared! I have nothing done. How are you doing?



Baby_Dreams said:


> Well Evie Hope arrived 4 weeks early on Friday weighing 6lb 6oz xx

Congratulation! I hope you both doing well. I love the name.




BeautifulRose said:


> Baby Dreams congrats !!!! Beautiful name :)
> 
> Jrepp yes we have been home for a week today and we're both doing great. Other than being a tiny little peanut you would never know he was preemie. &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;

I am happy to hear that you are at home and your little one is doing well.


Thanks girls for all your answers. I will speak with my midwife but it is good to know that my baby can be just a little lazy :).

I have to start to prepare for the baby. I have nothing done yet. I hope I have still 6 weeks but now that I see some babies are coming earlier.


----------



## sammynashley

Beautifulrose- I'm glad your both home and doing well! 

Khatif- I'm still not prepared just not sure exactly what to put in the hospital bag. I literally just have a towel and maternity pads in there, my pains picked up again last night but stopped again so figuring it's a false alarm. Still hasn't given me much motivation. 


Afm- 36 weeks today, can't believe how quick things have gone and we've got babies arriving already! I'm only a week away from when I delivered DS. And 3 weeks until my section!! I'm so scared! Silly really because it'll be my 3rd section but it still scares me.


----------



## timeforababy

Baby_Dreams said:


> Well Evie Hope arrived 4 weeks early on Friday weighing 6lb 6oz xx

Welcome Evie hope! And congratulations to mummy.


----------



## Keyval

Medzi said:


> Baby_dreams!! Congratulations!! Welcome Evie! Hope you are both do in well! :D
> 
> Keyval, I had a bad tear too and nervous about it. I had forceps so hoping to not need those again and maybe it won't be so bad? I'm a bit nervous too I had a terrible time recovering and still feel pain sometimes :(

I was all set for demanding a section for this birth but the more i research ...we basically have a great chance of not tearing again. I had an epidural last time and not gonna this time so I can be more mobile and not have to labour on my back which apparently is the worst way if you don't wanna tear. I started raspberry leaf tea last night and planning on soon starting perineal massage with evening primrose oil soon aswell... To help with stretch. Basically gonna try anything haha


----------



## dan-o

Baby_Dreams said:


> Well Evie Hope arrived 4 weeks early on Friday weighing 6lb 6oz xx

Massive congratulations baby dreams!!!! Fab weight too, hope ou are both doing super xxx


----------



## Bubbles1088

Congrats, Baby_dreams! What a lovely name! <3

Tonya, they are so precious! They'll be home soon too! :D

Livvy, same here with the ads. They drive me nuts. 

AFM, haven't been around much, but I have been trying to keep up with the thread. I've been working my new online job a lot lately to rack up some money for when baby gets here since I probably won't be working much then (luckily I can make my own hours, which is nice). 

I really haven't been sleeping well at all due to pains and peeing, and my belly ITCHES so bad! It's my stretch marks, but when I itch them, they break out in bumps. :( I tried some Benedryl last night, and I think I slept a little better and didn't really itch either, but it made my tummy a little upset. I have some hydracortisone cream I'm going to try to see if it helps.

We are getting our dresser this week, I'm so excited! Also gonna get in touch with some pediatricians, which, admittedly, I should have done by now, but it just hasn't happened yet.

Was DH and I's 1st anniversary yesterday. :) It was an excellent, fun day. We had dinner in Nashville and went to a movie afterwards. We really enjoyed it!


----------



## dan-o

TonyaG said:


> Most of you ladies are way more prepared for your little ones then I am, and mine are 2 weeks old!!!!!
> 
> I came in the other day, and they had "loaner clothes" on Emma because she had graduated out of her isolate and needed to be dressed.
> 
> Here is a recent picture, I can't believe they are 2 weeks old already!

Tonya they are utterly adorable :cloud9:

Congrats on baby Emma graduating onto the next size in clothes, fab news!!


----------



## Livvy

Bubbles we just met our pediatrician on Friday. So you're fine. :) also our first anniversary is Saturday!!


----------



## Tasha

Sammie I'll try and remember what's in my bag.

Pj's x 2
XXXL men's t-shirt to labour in
Change of clothes x 2
Flip flops (I chose these over slippers as my feet get too hot in slippers plus they can be wiped up)
Maternity towels
Normal sanitary towels
Breast pads
Hair brush 
Shower gel
Flannel
Toothpaste
Tooth brush
Towel
Lip balm
Milton wipes
Hand sanitizer
Tissues
Dressing gown 
Toilet roll :haha:
Squash
Baby wipes
Bra's (including soft ones to wear over night)
Knickers (I don't buy disposable just go to primary and gets 5 pairs for like £2) 
Socks
Book
Change
Phone charger
(Need to get snacks and water bottle)

Baby bag
Vests x lots 
Sleep suits x lots
Swaddled blankets
Normal blanket
Nappies
cotton wool
Teddy
Towel
Nappy bags
Coming home outfit
Little jacket
Scratch mitts
Hat
Muslin
Bibs

Think that's it but not sure. 

I'll reply to everyone else later xx


----------



## Srrme

I can't believe how many babies have been born already! :cloud9:

I had so many Braxton Hicks last night I thought I was going into labor! :dohh: They carried on all night and eventually let up around 5:00am. I over did it yesterday cleaning, so that must have contributed to them! 

They're starting to become more uncomfortable now, and reminding me about labor pains! :haha: 

I can't wait until term.


----------



## Babygirl3289

Congrats Baby Dreams!! Can't wait to see pics!

When would be a good time to start washing clothes, blankets, etc? I have like 6.5 weeks to go... 

Yesterday, I had SO MUCH PRESSURE in my vagina. It was pretty uncomfortable. No BH or contractions, just pressure when I would stand, so I sat for a while. Anyone else have that? Does that mean labor will be coming soon? I never had it with my daughter. I do have an OB appt this afternoon so I will let my OB know.


----------



## Srrme

Babygirl3289 said:


> Congrats Baby Dreams!! Can't wait to see pics!
> 
> When would be a good time to start washing clothes, blankets, etc? I have like 6.5 weeks to go...
> 
> Yesterday, I had SO MUCH PRESSURE in my vagina. It was pretty uncomfortable. No BH or contractions, just pressure when I would stand, so I sat for a while. Anyone else have that? Does that mean labor will be coming soon? I never had it with my daughter. I do have an OB appt this afternoon so I will let my OB know.

I washed everything around 35-36 weeks (I just finished washing socks and blankets yesterday). I wasn't in too much of a hurry because I knew if my baby was born any earlier than 36 weeks she would go to the NICU and not be able to use any of it yet anyway. 

I've had the pressure thing too. :dohh: Sitting definitely helps! I don't think it means impending labor though, because I had it weeks and weeks ago and nothing happened. :D


----------



## Livvy

I started washing baby clothes today. Moved the bassinet and changing table into our room. Hmm, also want to start on the hospital bag today...


----------



## timeforababy

Tonya - BEAUTIFUL girls!

Tasha- thanks for the list, I think I need to add a few more things for baby to mine as we will be in for at least one night if not two.

Bubbles - Happy anniversary!

Khatif- don't worry, there is plenty of time to get ready. I lost another bit of plug today, it was a big lump the same as yesterday so I'm sure nothing is going on yet. There is more pressure but I'm ready for this baby one way or another, so there is nothing i can do.

sammy- i'm sure everyone feels anxious as it's still a surgery. :)

Baby girl - i washed most of mine already, with 4 weeks to go. But I was told you get more tired easily by the end.

Had my consultant today, I am due to start on metformin (but obviously the hospital pharmacy was shut by the time I came out of the consultants office and my GP has to reissue the script, GRRR). But thankfully hubby is working from home tomorrow and bless him, has agreed to sort it out. I don't NEED to be on metformin but I definitely don't want this baby to be bigger than it currently is. 36 weeks and predicted weight of 6lbs 4oz (2.9kg). I definitely don't need to deliver anything more than 8lbs. Obstetrician was actually happy with the non progression of my blood pressure and happy that my diet was controlled and we confirmed my fibroid (now 7x7cm!!!! WHAT!!) is out of the way, so i'm only due an induction week of due date and normal birth. Happy in a way that I don't have a long recovery but sad that it's gonna hurt :)

Phew!!!


----------



## Srrme

Tonya, your girls are so beautiful and precious!!!!


----------



## sammynashley

Thanks tasha it gives me something to look at and compare :)


----------



## Medzi

Thanks Keyval - makes me feel better!


----------



## Tasha

Names are STILL the bane of my life.


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Question....just left the Dr's. Little one's hb is usually 140-150s....this time 128. I'm trying to be calm...they says it's normal range....but with all these weird contractions and pressure....hard to not worry.

So my expert ladies....this normal?


----------



## Livvy

Those who have been in labor before, random question, but do you still feel the baby moving throughout labor?


----------



## TonyaG

Ms Elizabeth said:


> Question....just left the Dr's. Little one's hb is usually 140-150s....this time 128. I'm trying to be calm...they says it's normal range....but with all these weird contractions and pressure....hard to not worry.
> 
> So my expert ladies....this normal?

Normal range is 110-160, but because mine were alway high I hated when they were in the 120's! 
The heartbeats fluctuate depending if the baby is moving just like ours would. It is only if the heartbeat stays too high or too low for a long period of time that they worry. 
Plus as the baby gets older the heart rate lowers too.


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

thanks tonya.

love the updates!!! so exciting! how are you doing?


----------



## hollyw79

Livvy said:


> Those who have been in labor before, random question, but do you still feel the baby moving throughout labor?

yes, but not super active. It was fairly quiet in there... I was induced all three times so not sure how that compares to other ladies. :shrug:


----------



## Srrme

I still felt movement during labor. Not as much though.


----------



## countryblonde

Not as much movement during labour.. but they still move..I think they slow down cause there is so much going on. And when your uterus contacts I can't imagine there is a whole lot of space to move


----------



## babyvaughan

This heat is crazy! Thankful for the pool but my hands swelled had to take my ring off while still could, I almost didn't get it off! I've been drinking water all day staying well hydrated but I guess I need to cut out salt! I'm so nervous about the heat and have a newborn who I can't easily cool off! We have a portable AC unit in our living room which works great but our bedroom is so hot and we can't put it in our room due to where our window/bed have be! Idk what to do guess try a fan in there lol our light bill is going to be insane!


----------



## Starlight34

It's been really hot here too. I've been relying on fans as we don't have air conditioning. My hands and feet are very swollen, I can't recognize them.
I've been dealing with carpal tunnel syndrome from all the extra fluid. I have been drinking lots of water to try to flush fluid out, but it's not really doing anything. Is there anything else that can be done for the swelling?


----------



## Livvy

Thanks ladies, I was just curious. 

Tasha names are hard for us too. Right now we're thinking Jade Annabel for a girl and Slade Samuel for a boy. Have to wait until we see them though!


----------



## Medzi

Ugh yes so hot here too. My feet are like balloons. Hurts so bad. I have them soaking in cold water with Epsom salts and it has helped a little...

We aren't anywhere close to a name! I honestly have no idea what baby will be named!


----------



## Harley Quinn

We have a name picked out, but just tonight I was thinking maybe it's not too late to change it!? Crazy thought! Have no clues what we would change it to, though! Lol.

Tasha, did I read correctly that you packed a squash in your hospital bag?!


----------



## Aelyana

For some reason I thought I was the only one still struggeling w names this late in the game! I like the idea of waiting to decide to meet baby but I would get too stressed out about it. We decided on one last week, it was sooo tough but I am v happy with it. Tho now I strangely worry that it will become very popular all of a sudden &#128513;


----------



## k4th

Livvy - I don't remember dd moving much during labour. But I don't remember much of it at all tbh!!

Medzi & tasha - SO pleased to hear others are still struggling with names!! There are lots I like but just can't find something that both oh & I like. We have a few boy ideas, but at this rate if we have a girl we'll be announcing "baby [surname] has arrived!" I wonder if it's a bit harder on team yellow??


----------



## Tasha

Elizabeth totally normal.

Livvy mine moved through labour. I'm not sure if it's actually less or we just have so much going on we don't notice.

So glad I'm not the only one, you do end up feeling you're the only one who is still stuck. Livvy they're lovely. K4th I think it does as you need to find two perfect names rather than focusing on one.


----------



## Khatif

Thanks Tasha for the list! I loved it, though I am not sure what about the squash thing.

We have the name picked, but still sometimes I ask myself if we have the good one but on the other hand I cannot imagine to call her anything else than Kathryn. :)

I started to swollen also. I have my wedding ring on my necklace because wearing it hurts. I am not drinking enough though, I have to give a bit more attention to it.


----------



## Tasha

Hahaha, meant to reply to Harley. Squash is dilutable juice that you add to water. In the late stages of labour particularly if it's been going on a while and you can't face food, it helps to have a flavoured juiced as it helps my mouth when there's no way I'm going to brush my teeth. :haha: funny if I took an actual squash.

I'm swollen, drinking loads (yesterday about four litres) but hardly peeing. Anyone else?


----------



## k4th

Tasha - I'm drinking loads and not peeing much. Not swollen though - no idea whwre all this water is going!!!! Probably worth calling your team if swelling is new for you :flower:


----------



## sammynashley

Livvy- when I was in labour with DS he was wriggling about even had hiccups for ages which drove me nuts listening to the bangs while I was on the monitor :haha:

Tasha- we're still deciding on names too, we have a couple picked out but the family have their say and wind us up. We chose a name but it's similar to my best friends name and now she adamant that the baby will be called that name because of her "not the reason we like the name" and the fact she keeps going on about it has put me off the name so now we are looking for something else. 


Afm- I put my pram together last night :) I love it! Forgot how nice it was while it was in the box. 

Question for the ladies in the uk....I had a phone call from a health visitor, she wants to come and do an antenatal check with me before I have the baby. Never had this with my previous two...anyone else have this or had it?


----------



## k4th

sammynashley said:


> Question for the ladies in the uk....I had a phone call from a health visitor, she wants to come and do an antenatal check with me before I have the baby. Never had this with my previous two...anyone else have this or had it?

Yes!! I never had it with dd, but have a visit booked for next week. I've been doing a birthing class & the other mums haven't had a call from the hv & they're further along than I am. 

I was treated for anxiety in October last year - so I wonder if I've been targeted because of that?? Or because I haven't been to any of the NHS classes, whilst all the other mums-to-be I know have been?? Or whether it's random :shrug: I'm gonna ask the hv when she comes round next Tuesday. Have you got an appointment yet?


----------



## sammynashley

K4th- my appointment is booked for the 18th, stupidly I forgot to ask what the visit was about as I was in a bit of shock about the call. I think the referral is made by the midwife as they knew my childrens names. 

Maybe guidelines have changed? As ive only known to have a health visitor after the baby's. I wondered if it could be an age thing too as I'm 23. I don't like not knowing :haha: 

Oh and my friend also got a call from one she's also 23, 34weeks pregnant with her third child an due a visit next week:wacko:


----------



## k4th

sammynashley said:


> K4th- my appointment is booked for the 18th, stupidly I forgot to ask what the visit was about as I was in a bit of shock about the call. I think the referral is made by the midwife as they knew my childrens names.
> 
> Maybe guidelines have changed? As ive only known to have a health visitor after the baby's. I wondered if it could be an age thing too as I'm 23. I don't like not knowing :haha:
> 
> Oh and my friend also got a call from one she's also 23, 34weeks pregnant with her third child an due a visit next week:wacko:

I forgot to ask too because the call was a surprise!! I don't think it's your age hun - I'm 33! Maybe it's standard for 3 kids?? And I'm a mistake as this is only my second?? I'll let you know if I find out tues :)


----------



## sammynashley

Thanks Hun, I hate uncertainty. Especially when it's something I know nothing about. 

I'm also really grumpy lately and hate people being around me that don't need to be, my meeting should go down well:haha:


----------



## k4th

sammynashley said:


> Thanks Hun, I hate uncertainty. Especially when it's something I know nothing about.
> 
> I'm also really grumpy lately and hate people being around me that don't need to be, my meeting should go down well:haha:

Lol - me too!! I just started a thread in third tri about being grumpy & antisocial!! Hv's are never gonna want to visit us again :haha:


----------



## Medzi

Tasha I'm not peeing much either and drinking tons and swollen so bad. I have an appointment today otherwise I might have called. How's your blood pressure?

FULL TERM tomorrow! :dance:


----------



## JoyofMyLife

I've been swollen for weeks. I only have one pair of stretchy flat shoes that fit me (which I bought in a larger size a few weeks ago) and one pair of flip flops I can wear. I also haven't been able to wear my wedding ring in almost 2 months. I had no idea swelling would be this bad.

Tasha, thanks for the tips on what to pack in the hospital bag. I plan on packing mine today and your suggestions really help.

Medzi, good luck at your appt today. Isnt this the day they wanted to deliver you? 

Yesterday was 36 weeks for me. I finished up my last day at work yesterday and I was there for 14 hours trying to get things wrapped up before my leave. Baby was not happy with me by the end of the day and I started getting really bad Braxton hicks. It scared me a little but things calmed down once I got home, ate and rested a bit. I can't believe I don't have to go back for at least 4 months. Now I just need my baby here so I can make the best use of this time.


----------



## dan-o

Heath visitor always comes for pre natal visit here. As does the midwife. Both appointments are something and nothing really. Never had much notice, maybe a few days at best x


----------



## Medzi

Joy, congrats on being done work. Yes the swelling can be bad :( you're almost full term too!

An induction request will be put in at my appointment today. I'm not going to try and convince otherwise, I feel sick, my lab results got worse and my bp creeped up. I'm happy Puffin is OK though. So once the request is in I wait 24-48 hours for a phone call to come in. So bags are packed and it won't be long now..m


----------



## Livvy

Ahhh so excited for you, Medzi!! :) please keep us updated as much as possible!


----------



## Tasha

:hugs: medzi. I wouldn't wait either tbh. Your baby is term tomorrow and at this point the risks of staying in will out weigh coming out, for you. 

My bp is around 130/88, so not quite that 90 that they get anxious but still high for me as it usually sits around 110/60.

Good luck sweetie xx


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Congratulations Medzi! I'm sorry you're not feeling well but glad you were able to make it to term and that Puffin is ok. We'll be thinking of you. Please keep us posted!


----------



## dan-o

Very exciting medzi! I agree, better out than in now you are so far along :hugs: 
Keep us updated <3

Tasha mines similar, my normal is the same as yours, and I feel off colour. I've been told as I didn't get PE last time (but did have it first time) I won't this time. Confusing. :shrug: maybe I've just got a bug! Baby moving around like crazy as well. Not sure if that's good or bad!!?? :dohh:


----------



## Livvy

dan-o, mine is moving like crazy and it HURTS. Especially at night! I don't know what's going on, it hasn't been like this the past couple of weeks!


----------



## Jrepp

Little man tried to flip Sunday night and got himself into a breech position. Woke up and he was transverse again but laying with his head on the right instead of the left, where he still is. I'm wondering if my extremely weak pelvic floor and previously retro flexed uterus are strong enough to support him in the vertical position


----------



## Srrme

Good luck, Medzi!!

I seemed to have caught the cold my boys had. &#128553; Not too thrilled about that, but hopefully it's gone before I deliver.


----------



## Babygirl3289

Good luck Medzi :) So excited for you! Congrats on making it to term! We would love to be updated when you have time! And pictures of course! 

Had my OB appointment yesterday - It went well! Fundal height is at 31cm and baby's heart rate was 140 :) My OB went over the notes from the genetic specialist which said his heart looks great and to continue regular prenatal care. I am so happy and blessed. Doc said my weight and B/P are perfect! I have gained 4 lbs in the last 2 weeks! WOWZERS! haha. I also asked about the pressure in my vagina and she said its likely due to the baby's position. I didn't have any pressure yesterday just the day before, so she didn't feel the need to check me. 

Just 6.5 weeks left !! 

My baby has been super active too lately. Hope its a good thing!


----------



## Medzi

Thanks everyone! I'm just at my appointment now.

Tasha - keep your eyes on thatbp lady!


----------



## heaveneats

congrats Medzi! keep us updated! 

well my ECV is scheduled for June 19th, i will be 36 weeks and 4 days which in my opinion is way too early to try and turn baby, not sure what i should do, a part of me says just dont go but i'm stuck, my midwife is on vacation until june 17th which i have an appointment wiht her that day to go over everything thats happened while shes been away. The other midwives i feel basically pushed me into this so quick when i originally wasn't even suppose to go for position ultrasound until i was 35 weeks, i'm so lost- i've refused a c section because i would be looking after DD and new baby in pain and i cant do that, nor do i have help to do so only hubby can and he works 24 hours some days also i refuse to stay in hospital for longer than 24 hours they scare me, my next option is breech birth but i'm really scared of that as well, i want baby to be okay:(


----------



## Tasha

Dano that's a silly thing for hem to say, it means it's less likely sure but not unheard of.

Jrepp that sounds painful.

Srme get well soon :hugs:

Baby girl that all sounds fab <3

I will do mezdi. I hope it goes well.

Heaven it is early IMO too. Do you want it at 37+ weeks? If so I'd ring to reschedule on the day due to a tummy bug ;)


----------



## Babygirl3289

heaveneats said:


> congrats Medzi! keep us updated!
> 
> well my ECV is scheduled for June 19th, i will be 36 weeks and 4 days which in my opinion is way too early to try and turn baby, not sure what i should do, a part of me says just dont go but i'm stuck, my midwife is on vacation until june 17th which i have an appointment wiht her that day to go over everything thats happened while shes been away. The other midwives i feel basically pushed me into this so quick when i originally wasn't even suppose to go for position ultrasound until i was 35 weeks, i'm so lost- i've refused a c section because i would be looking after DD and new baby in pain and i cant do that, nor do i have help to do so only hubby can and he works 24 hours some days also i refuse to stay in hospital for longer than 24 hours they scare me, my next option is breech birth but i'm really scared of that as well, i want baby to be okay:(



They say they usually try to do that at about 37 weeks - from what I understood when I researched it. I am so sorry you have felt pressured. Maybe you can talk to someone else if you don't feel comfortable.


----------



## Jrepp

heaveneats said:


> congrats Medzi! keep us updated!
> 
> well my ECV is scheduled for June 19th, i will be 36 weeks and 4 days which in my opinion is way too early to try and turn baby, not sure what i should do, a part of me says just dont go but i'm stuck, my midwife is on vacation until june 17th which i have an appointment wiht her that day to go over everything thats happened while shes been away. The other midwives i feel basically pushed me into this so quick when i originally wasn't even suppose to go for position ultrasound until i was 35 weeks, i'm so lost- i've refused a c section because i would be looking after DD and new baby in pain and i cant do that, nor do i have help to do so only hubby can and he works 24 hours some days also i refuse to stay in hospital for longer than 24 hours they scare me, my next option is breech birth but i'm really scared of that as well, i want baby to be okay:(

That does seem a bit early. I personally chose not to have the Evc because the risks aren't worth it to me. Is your baby breech or transverse? I read that breech babies only stay put about 50% of the time and most places will do the Evc and then immediately induce labor to make sure the baby doesn't turn back. Just remember even with the Evc there is no guarantee that you will be able to have a vaginal delivery. Can you call and have it moved to after 37 weeks?


----------



## Srrme

When my 2nd son was breech my Doctor planned an EVC for exactly 36 weeks. :dohh: I went into premature labor at 35 weeks though so it was never performed, but I found that to be pretty early too, especially considering the risks of it triggering labor or causing distress to the baby.


----------



## Khatif

I will be thinking of you Medzi! Good luck!


----------



## heaveneats

thanks ladies, Tasha i think i'll call and ask to be moved, if they wont then i'll just cancel day of because i'm 'sick'.

honestly not really sure how to go about this, i've read the risks of breech delivery and ECV i hate both options :(


----------



## Livvy

Heaven that's a hard decision. I don't know what I would do either. I hope babes turns on his own, it's still possible, but most of all that you have peace with your decision :hugs: 

Has anyone done a waterbirth? I was wanting one, but now I'm reading cases of where the babies breathed in the water and drowned... Obviously it's super rare but still has me freaked out!


----------



## babyvaughan

Just 30 days left for my c-section! We put the pack n play together last night! Waiting for my order to arrive this week and we'll be ready as we can be!


----------



## Srrme

I can't believe I'll be 37 weeks tomorrow. I'm so excited that my home birth will be official come tomorrow! 

I have almost everything ready now. I bought all of my home birth supplies and everything is washed and ready for little one to make her appearance. The only thing I have left to do is prepare the room. :)


----------



## Livvy

Srrme how expensive is a home birth?


----------



## Srrme

Livvy said:


> Srrme how expensive is a home birth?


We paid $3700.00 total for my Midwife, that includes all of the prenatal and postnatal care, ultrasound, and the birth. We also spent about $50.00 on supplies. 

She was a little more expensive than the others. Most of them were around $2600.00. They were all booked though when I contacted them.


----------



## babyvaughan

To all the ladies still struggling with babies in the wrong position I hope they turn for you and so all these worries can go away! 

Srrme - glad you are getting your home birth :) 

Medzi- Can't wait to see update of baby but I will be thinking of you in these few days to come, I hope everything goes the very best for you and baby!


----------



## Livvy

Srrme does your insurance cover any of that? That's basically what we'll be paying out of pocket for our hospital birth I think... We may have to pay a little more.


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

plenty of time to catch up on the thread tomorrow. started my official bed rest this evening.....ok, after I cleaned one bathroom...now i'm on the couch. i'm hoping to do at least 1 hour of mild house work a day so I don't go insane nor live in a pig sty. think that will be ok?

anxious to get my ultrasound done Monday to see if my cervix is less than 1.4cm that it measured 4 weeks ago.

wishing all you ladies turning little ones the best!!


----------



## LuvallmyH

Livvy, I had a water birth! It was a wonderful experience. I believe it's a huge factor in pain control, especially because I was laboring with a separated pelvis. I have a birth story if you are interested.

My baby is still transverse as well. My next appt is 6/19 & I'll have a scan to confirm & check his size. I assume we will schedule an ECV the following week after 37w. In my office they do it at the hospital & if it's successful they send you home! I'm hoping it will be & he stays head down. I just keep having this feeling he is not going to go head down on his own...

Here is my 35 w bump.


----------



## Livvy

I'd love to read your birth story, luv. :) are you trying for a water birth this time around? Fx'd that baby goes head down for you!!


----------



## Srrme

Livvy said:


> Srrme does your insurance cover any of that? That's basically what we'll be paying out of pocket for our hospital birth I think... We may have to pay a little more.

A lot of insurances do cover it. We paid out of pocket though. My mom paid a lot more out of pocket for her hospital birth a year ago.


----------



## Livvy

Yikes. Why are babies so expensive?? We just met with our pediatrician and baby needs, what, at least 8 doctors appointments in the first year? Since we don't know if I'll be staying on with my job or not, making sure baby's insured for all of that may be tricky.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Since we are talking about insurance, thought I'd share that it is going to cost an additional $134 a month to put baby on my plan. And we were going to move hubby over to my plan too, but, all together, that will make our plan $574 a month. A MONTH. With a deductible of $7000 for baby and DH jointly, and $3500 for me (which it already is). We simply can't afford that. We are living paycheck to paycheck as it is...problem is right now, just the two of us don't qualify for state healthcare because DH makes just a little too much. I think though that when we add a third family member, we will qualify. Plus, DH isn't making as much right now due to over-saturation of the market (he is an independent contractor; he drives for two ride sharing companies), and I'm not making anything to write home about at my little internet job either (also an independent contracting job).

Bottom line: Money sucks. Our healthcare system sucks. At least babies are awesome though. ;)


----------



## Medzi

So so glad I don't have to worry about healthcare costs/insurance. My hospital birth (regardless of how is happens) will be free. All of baby's doctor visits are free. It would be so stressful otherwise! Good on you ladies though for keeping on top of it all - I don't envy you.

Induction request was put in today. Now we just wait for the hospital to call.... Or Puffin to decide to come before :). Should recieve a call at some point tomorrow.


----------



## k4th

Exciting stuff medzi!! Keep us posted :)

I can't believe how much insurance & birth costs some of you ladies. I feel so lucky to have a health service that is free at the point of contact. 

Afm - had a dream last night that I had a beautiful baby boy. Dd wasn't very happy (she really wants a girl lol!). I woke up really upset though because he wasn't born until the middle of august!!! I'm going to go crazy enough being off work without an extra wait of two weeks - I'm on major countdown as it is!! :dohh: I know he/she will come when they're ready, I've just had this feeling for a while that I'm going to be in the overdue club. On the upside - he was gorgeous :haha:


----------



## dan-o

Gosh must be stressful paying to have your babies delivered. 
Quite happy paying tax and national insurance from our household income to get basic medical care. If I could afford it, I would go private but prices start at about £6,000 for the most straight forward of deliveries though! 

Down where I live the national health seem very overstretched. Both times I gave birth our hospital was full. I had the last room with DS2 and only one midwife, and the lady after me had to labour in the corridor and another gave birth in the lift!! On the plus side, they kick you out ASAP as they need the beds :haha:

I would happily give birth at home but I swabbed GBS+ at 18w :dohh: I can pay to have another test, but what are the chances of being negative now? :shrug:


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Sorry bubbles...insurance stinks. I'm sure you looked into the gvt issued one? I know they have deductibled too, but not too bad. OH looked into it....same thing, he made too much so he opted to go without until we get married and I put him under mine.

Looking for him...blue cross seemed the cheapest going thru the gvt site. I'm sure you looked into that! I hate saying cheapest when it's still $$!


----------



## dan-o

Mrs e how come you are on bed rest? (Please forgive my Pregnancy brain, I forget everything right now :dohh:)


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

dan-o....hehe, I forget stuff too! thankfully for my phone I can write it all down!

it's a combination of things...nothing in particular that was pointed out directly to me. it started with pelvic rest...shortening cervix 1.4cm...then my commute...15 min standing - 1 hr bus ride - 30 min on subway - 1/2 mile walk to office. 

so, as soon as I hit 35 weeks, I started getting new symptoms. whether they be hiccups, BH or actual contractions, it's like everything changed at once.

so, I think she's a little concerned without telling me specifically. BP is fine...no swelling...

I appreciate not being given something to worry about. :) but on the other hand....


----------



## dan-o

I've been like that too. I got to 33 weeks and suddenly felt VERY pregnant :haha: thought it was my age, but I think it's just pregnancy in general! 

I had another bout of regular BH's yesterday but fine again today. Annoying aren't they? I don't think I need to worry about going overdue, I'm certain this one will come slightly early, like my last!


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

haha, I forgot about my age!!

i'm still trying to figure out what's a BH and what's not. LOL. i'll get it eventually. only twice have I had a whole stomach muscle contraction.


----------



## Srrme

Yay! So happy to have made it to 37 weeks! Now I'm going to start freaking out over every little twinge thinking it's labor. DH works 2 1/2 hours away and I NEED him here during my home birth. :dohh:


----------



## babyvaughan

I'm feeling awful this morning, very nausous, bad diarrhea, babies movements hurting me, can't lay on either side because he moves over there and it hurts to bad. I've been up every 30-1hr going to bathroom. I tried tums, bath, water. Not sure what to do but I feel so terrible I just wanna cry!


----------



## dan-o

Wow srrme!! 37w congrats on term :yipee: 

Babyv sounds horrid hun, hope it passes soon :hugs:


----------



## Bubbles1088

Congrats Medzi and Srrme on reaching term! So exciting! Medzi good luck with your induction!

Mrs. E, we applied on the govt website last year, and we don't qualify for any subsidies because DH makes literally just a TAD too much. :dohh: It's so frustrating. Like I said though, when she's born, we should qualify for free healthcare, if not for DH and I, then at least for her. We are gonna try at least. In TN, it's the law that your baby has to be insured, so if we don't qualify for any help still, then DH is going to have to go without med insurance for awhile. Which isn't good, because now, if you don't have med insurance, you have to pay a fine. Plus, if an emergency happens with DH, then we will have to declare bankruptcy, which screws us over for buying a house anytime soon. 

This system is so flawed! It really pisses me off.


----------



## Srrme

I've had a dull pain in my left leg all morning. It's mostly right where my leg begins. Has anyone else experienced this? Could baby be on a nerve? :shrug:


----------



## Babygirl3289

Congrats Srrme and Medzi! So exciting ! You both are so close to being done and meeting your precious bundles of joy!

As for health care costs - I wish we didn't have to pay for baby delivery! My husband and I have had to pay $478/month starting in January and until July because our deductible hasn't been met ($3,000). THEN we get to pay the hospital for using their facility and stuff which will probably be another 2-3,000. This is with insurance.. it sucks! And then in 3 months after baby is born we get to start paying day care costs about $600/month. We are going to be broke!


----------



## timeforababy

Medzi, when are they inducing you??

babygirl - childcare costs, we can definitely beat that in the UK! My 6 month old will cost £210 ($350) a week until 2 years old. Almost half of my wages will be used to pay for childcare and it's one of the cheapest ones. A friend pays £1100 ($1700) a month for her baby.

Finally got my drugs after a whole NHS palaver. It's so funny, less than 4 weeks and I won't be pregnant anymore!


----------



## Babygirl3289

timeforababy said:


> Medzi, when are they inducing you??
> 
> babygirl - childcare costs, we can definitely beat that in the UK! My 6 month old will cost £210 ($350) a week until 2 years old. Almost half of my wages will be used to pay for childcare and it's one of the cheapest ones. A friend pays £1100 ($1700) a month for her baby.
> 
> Finally got my drugs after a whole NHS palaver. It's so funny, less than 4 weeks and I won't be pregnant anymore!

I am going through a private day care. But yes if I were to go through a day care center, it would be at least $1,000 or more for full time. :nope:


----------



## Tasha

Insurance sucks so bad. It's awful. :hugs: girls you don't need this stress.

I live in London so nursery fees are insane, the one my sister works at is £2000 a month ($3100) :wacko:


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

bubbles....totally understand!!

i'm trying to sell a house with an ex...it's ruining my credit. court awarded it to him and he had to refinance or sell. he did neither and rented it...yet didn't use the rent money for the mortgage. so....it's being short sold now...if the bank approves or it will be foreclosed on. the only way to get the court to enforce what they ruled on and make him pay...is to take him back to court (at my cost). sure...I have $350 an hour in my back pocket for a lawyer! lol so, in my head, i'm renting for the next 2-7 years. LOL!

as for health care. it does stink. it's cheaper for OH to pay the fine then have it. I feel for ya. it just plain ole stinks!!


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

oh yeah.....day care costs. gulp. I'm avoiding that thought! I called a few in my area.....$2000-3200 a month. got to love it!


----------



## Medzi

Thanks ladies - happy full term srrme!

Timeforababy - sometime either tomorrow or Friday is the plan. I'm just waiting to hear from the hospital.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Ms. E it really does stink. Hopefully some reforms happen soon so we can get a break!

Here's my 35+1 bump!
 



Attached Files:







photo (30).jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Bubbles...I like how congress is looking at the paid maternity leave act now....literally...and they will pass it right when I go back to work. Haha. I can sense it!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Ms Elizabeth said:


> Bubbles...I like how congress is looking at the paid maternity leave act now....literally...and they will pass it right when I go back to work. Haha. I can sense it!

Ha!!! Go figure!


----------



## Srrme

Wow! I can't believe how expensive child care is! I'm a SAHM, so we haven't had to worry about paying that or looking into the costs here. I imagine it's quite expensive though.


----------



## countryblonde

I can't wait to see more babies!! Congrats full term mama's. . I'm counting down but it still seems so far away.


----------



## Rach87

Congrats babydreams! 

Congrats medzi and srrme on full term! Cant wait to be there in 1 1/2 weeks. :happydance:

Had my last growth scan Monday. Baby still growing perfect. Weighing in at 5 lbs 5 oz. :cloud9: little lady was hiding her face. Shes head down still (has been for a couple months) and facing my back. I asked the tech about 3d and just as I did my girl turned her head and we were able to get a little sneak peak. Her hand is up over her face, and the cord covering her mouth. 

:hugs: to the ladies with bubs not cooperating on positioning and insurance headaches. Hope things all turn out well in the end.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150609_160957.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 11









IMG_20150609_160536.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Rach87

Love all the gorgeous bumps ladies!


----------



## babyvaughan

I was miserable for 6hrs so my mom drove me to the hospital I spent most the day there. I got hydrated and they tried to figure out what wrong but couldn't soon as I got home I got a fever. So I'm thinking I have stomach flu or something I took Tylenol and a bath, doing better fevers slowing going down, and my pains improving! I was really worried I'd stay like this til term the pain eariler was so bad I didn't know how I'd make it. Still having some pain but I can't actually lay down now! Glad baby is okay!


----------



## LIB

Just an update after my cardiologist scan yesterday.

They still can't find a diagnosis for baby's heart, as far as they can see he just has an enlarged right ventricle but everything else is normal. Although yesterday the cardiologist thought she saw some extra fluid around the heart and lungs so now they want to induce at 36 weeks!

I have another scan to check the fluid on monday aswell as my first steroid injection, they're hoping to give me a set date then. 

They're hoping by getting baby out the pressure on the right ventricle will reduce and there will be no further problems, but it's possible the left side could start to struggle instead.


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Oh LIB, I'm so sorry for the scary news! Hopefully getting baby out early will resolve the problem. I'll be thinking of you and your baby.


----------



## Tasha

:hugs: lib, that must be scary.

Babyvaughan I hope you feel better.

Bubble, cute bump.

Rach just gorgeous.

Medzi I hope you hear today.

I had an awful night last night. My baby wouldn't move, my tender tummy reminded me of when my girls had died. I tried everything to get it to move but wouldn't even shaking wouldn't. I pushed baby and there was no resistance, there always is and my hubby pushed and had the same. We both honestly thought baby had died.

Raced to triage, they kept telling me to calm down go for a wee, drink water to calm me down. In the end I was sobbing that I wouldn't be calmed by anything but a good trace as I was convinced my baby was dead or dying. Spent ages on the ctg getting a trace as it wasn't reactive or moving at first, plus my heart rate being fast was making its heart rate fast. Today I feel scared and sick, like I'm just waiting for my baby to die.

I've emailed my professor.


Spoiler
Hello,

I'm not sure if you'll remember me but my history may remind you, I'm 35+4 pregnant after sixteen miscarriages and a still birth recurrently, previous to that I've had three live children (all with pre-eclampsia) and another stillbirth.

I'm understandably anxious but last night took on an extreme level of fear. I ended up in triage and truly believe my baby had died. It was one of the most horrific experiences of my life and even thinking about it now makes me cry and feel sick.

I am so scared and worried, I feel like I'm just waiting for this baby to die despite the doctors saying there is no clinical reason to believe this is the case.

I'm not really sure what I'm expecting the outcome from emailing you to be, but I know I can't continue like this. It can not be good for my mental health to be living in terror like this and that in turn will not be good for my baby.

I know induction is not that far away but right now it feels like a life time.

I hope to hear from you soon

Kind Regards


----------



## k4th

:hugs: lib - sounds scary :hugs: hoping everything will work out perfectly :hugs:

Tasha - I'm glad you emailed your professor. With your history, I can only guess at the mental torture you must be putting yourself through on a daily basis. I really hope they can come up with a plan that puts your mind at ease :hugs: :hugs: keep us posted


----------



## babyvaughan

Oh Tasha that's so scary! I hope you get a quick response!


----------



## babyvaughan

Lib- thinking of you & baby!


----------



## dan-o

Tasha big hugs coming your way :hug: you've done amazingly to hold it together so well after all you've been through. I've always admired how strong you are. 
That must have been terrifying for you to go through. I really hope they can come up with the best plan to ease your (very understandable!) anxiety! 
Was the trace ok in the end? 
People deliver early for reduced movement all the time it seems... Hope you get a response ASAP!


----------



## dan-o

LIB I hope mondays scan shows baby has improved enough to stay cooking a tiny bit longer. Must be so stressful, but they do seem to be monitoring you well. Thinking of you and your LO xx


----------



## Medzi

Babyv hope you're feeling better!

Lib I'm sorry for the scary news - I'm glad there is a plan in place! :hugs:

Tasha so scary... I am happy you emailed. Let us know the response!


----------



## Srrme

:hugs: Lib and Tasha.


----------



## Babygirl3289

Tasha - I am so sorry you are going through this. I will be praying for you and baby. Good idea for emailing your professer. Has baby moved since? You are so close to term (although it feels like forever away). I have a feeling things will be totally fine. Stay strong! :hugs::flower:

Lib - I am so sorry you are going through this as well. I had the same thing happen with my baby - They thought his right ventricle was larger than the aorta, but it turns out it was just how the baby was positioned and they got a better view and it is fine, (I hope). Stay strong, and I am glad they are making a plan for you. Prayers for you and your family as well.:hugs::flower:


AFM- My ribs have been hurting so bad! 

Today I got to work and my Boss's wife made me the most amazing baby book all by hand. I pretty much teared up and cried. It is so amazing and special to me. :cry::flower:


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Lib....tasha.....:hugs:


----------



## babyvaughan

I'm doing much better this morning my fever stopped around 4am and has stayed away since, no more pain! I'm so relieved now I need to get my house deep cleaned and ready for baby! 35 weeks today :) Baby really seemed to enjoy me only eating animal crackers the entire day yesterday and this morning because he has been doing crazy movements again they hurt now though because there is no more room! He plops his butt up at the very top by my rib now it doesn't feel so lovely lol.


----------



## sammynashley

Lib & tasha :hugs: :hugs:


Lovely bumps ladies!


Afm- I spent most of the day deep cleaning, it's crippled me but I feel so much better for doing it, I think my nesting has kicked in, I ordered bunk beds yesterday to make more room for the childrens bedroom and they're getting delivered tomorrow so me and hubby will be putting those up this weekend :) I want the house perfect and everything done before baby comes as I'll be out of action for a few weeks after. 

As for baby, he seems a little quiet the last two days but he's still making the "target" movements. Also keep getting period pains forgot how annoying they are!


----------



## babyvaughan

sammy- I want my house so sparkly clean and perfectly organized too, It will bother me really bad if its not lol. I want to stock up on foods to get us through the first two weeks easily too but it seems stuff that you can store that long has to be unhealthy which I dont want, thinking about freezer/crock pot meals but its just two of us so that might be too much food. 

Anyone have ideas for healthy, tasty, easy going snacks/meals for breastfeeding? 

Also for BFing I have Milk storage bags, pump, pads, and boppy. Anything else I should get? 

(I'm going to wait until my milk comes in to go nursing bra shopping because I will have to travel 45 mins to a store that makes them in my specific size!)


----------



## Srrme

I'm spending today preparing the bedroom and bathroom. I put clean sheets on the bed, and have another set of sheets cleaned and ready for the Midwife like she asked. I've put all of the other supplies in fabric bins on the dresser in easy reach. 

Our 2 older boys have been sleeping in our room on their own beds, but we're going to move their beds into the spare bedroom (that will now become their sleeping room) tonight. I think they're ready now, and it will be much easier having another place for them to sleep in case I go into labor at night. Once that's done I'm going to rearrange the room a bit and clear off a dresser so my Midwife can use it for any equipment, supplies, etc. 

I'm going to feel MUCH better once everything is done and over with and I can just relax and wait for labor. The only other thing to worry about is whether or not my DH will be home once it all begins! :dohh: We have NO other help, and I can't imagine trying to cope with contractions while tending to my youngest. :shrug: Hopefully she decides to come on a weekend, or at night. Fingers crossed! 

I hope everyone else is doing well! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Thinking of you Tasha! I can't imagine how terrifying that must have been. Hopefully they can get baby out soon if movement doesn't increase. :hugs:


----------



## sammynashley

Babyvaughan- we're trying to clear out the freezer so we can stock up on ready made meals that we've made and frozen, like pasta bake, spag Bol, casseroles and maybe a couple of cheeks pizzas for when we feel really lazy :)

Some advice I was given was don't eat too much onion or garlic as if can taint breast milk and upset baby's stomach. 

Srrme- sounds like you're very organised! I wish I could be I'm just a scatter brain at the moment, we'll be sorting out the childrens room this weekend and ours next weekend hopefully.


----------



## dan-o

Well I went to my MW appt this morning thinking all was fine, but I've just been referred in for a scan! Not sure when yet. 
Baby sounded great and blood pressure was fab though (had late onset PE with #1 but was fine with #2)

I have loads of clearing and organising to do as well! Hair needs doing too, as I won't have time for about 3m afterwards. ! 
I also need to order a new mattress for the bedside cot and one for us as well really! Eek seems like time is running out suddenly lol!!! :wohoo:

Babyv, I find oats in anything seem to help. Also I seem to make loads after eating a big slab of homemade fresh cream Victoria sponge cake :haha: DS2 was CMPI tho so that indulgence was short lived second time round :dohh: I breastfed him almost completely vegan from the 6/8w mark and he was chubby as you like!
Have you seen the recipes for lactation cookies?


----------



## dan-o

Tasha how are you today hun?


----------



## dan-o

Ps. Speaking of pregnancy brain, I turned up at my MW appt at 10.00 and my actual appt wasn't until 11.20 apparently :rofl: whoops :blush:


----------



## Aelyana

Sending hugs your way Tasha. That sounds so terrifying.


----------



## LIB

thankyou for your kind wishes everyone. I'm trying to keep my mind off things by getting everything sorted as I've no idea if i'll be having a c-section or not. Only problem is i'm also exhausted so I've not been able to do much :( 

I'm also still waiting for the crib mattress to arrive, I had to get one made as the crib isn't standard size and they seem to be taking a while to send it!


----------



## sammynashley

Dan-o- did they say why they were sending you for another scan? Hopefully everything will be ok! Also might sound silly but what are lactation cookies??

Lib- hopefully the mattress turns up soon! 


Afm- the bunk beds have arrived, the delivery men where grumpy because I refused to help the lift 24kg bunk bed boxes. But at least they're here, I want to out them together now...itchy fingers! Have to wait until hubby finishes work tomorrow :(


----------



## Tasha

Dano is there a reason for the scan?

Lib :hugs:

Thank you all so much for the support. You are an amazing bunch of ladies and I'm so glad it was you that we got to go through this pregnancy with :)

I went to DAU as advised on Wednesday night. I was still really upset as I'd had nine movements since then and all were when I drank something cold. Any way we did an hour long nst because there was no variability forty minutes, then the Dr did a scan. Checked blood flow etc. She offered to admit but I don't think that will help but that offer is there any time. Now they want me on for at least daily monitoring. She really listened too. 

We are all getting so close now, can't wait for us all to have our babies in our arms.


----------



## dan-o

Tasha so pleased they are taking you seriously. Glad all is ok. Roll on birth day, can't come quick enough now, the stress you must be under is incomprehensible!! 

Yes static FH for 5 weeks has generated the scan referral. X


----------



## Bubbles1088

Tasha I'm so glad they are taking you seriously. You are so, so close to the end! I hope everything turns out ok. :hugs:

AFM, been having crazy BMs the past two days while walking. Walking always "gets things moving" for me, but these past two days, I've had to stop my walk twice to take a nasty, brutal BM. I'm hoping this means my body is prepping itself for labor. Fingers crossed!!! I was born at 37 weeks, and my brother was born at 39, so genetically speaking, I have a good chance of having her before 40 weeks.

Also, my bump has definitely dropped. I don't have problems breathing anymore, and, well, you can just see it lol. I'm happy for that. Been having more pressure and cramping down low too. Oh, and my tummy is SO ITCHY!!! I accidentally made it bleed this morning from scratching too much. :(

Hope everyone is doing well! I'm still working a ton online so I don't check in as often as I was before. Gotta make that money! ;)


----------



## Babygirl3289

33 weeks today <3:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







FullSizeRender (8).jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Rach87

Thinking of you medzi. Hope things go well. 

Hope the other new mamas are healing great and babies are thriving. Baby dreams, beautiful rose and tonya :happydance:

Had a check up yesterday. They did the gbs test and checked for dilation. Dilated to almost 1 cm but still long. That was most uncomfortable. It didn't hurt when they checked at the hospital 2 weeks ago but it did yesterday. Had a little bleeding after too. I think I may have lost a teensy bit of my mucus plug this morning. When I wiped this am there was clear mucousy discharge with a tinge of blood/brown. Not sure though if it was because of yesterday.

Also I realized the inconsistency of human measurements. Last week my fundal height was 35cm at 34 weeks. This week she said I was measuring 34cm at 35 weeks. Hmm. Pretty positive my bump didnt shrink. Especially since I put on 2 lbs last week. Dr did say baby should be just under 7 lbs at birth. Cant wait to see my babykins! 

Babygirl you look great! 

Sorry tasha about the scare. Glad you got checked out and are being monitored. Sorry if youve already mentioned but will they deliver you early because of your history just to be safe? Either way we're so close! :hugs:

30 days left until my due date!!


----------



## Tasha

:hugs: dano, your baby is determined for you to not be low risk :haha:

That sounds awful bubbles.

Cute bump babygirl 

Rach they say your cm's drop around now as they get down but it increases again over then next few weeks. Yeah I'm being induced, thankfully!


----------



## timeforababy

Medzi - hope all is well with you

dan-o - oh, hope the scan shows everything is ok and baby is growing well.

tasha- sorry to hear the scare you had, at least you're being monitored daily now.

I'm struggling to fit monitoring in next week because I'm really busy for the last week of work. i didn't plan for it to be busy but it somehow ended up everything being booked for the same day.....The metformin I'm starting to take is really really screwing with me too :( :( Heartburn constantly. But if it means a happy healthy baby that won't have hypo's i have to deal with it :(

Hope everyone else is doing well. And more babies soon?


----------



## Babygirl3289

Thank you ladies :) I really feel pregnant!!:wacko:


----------



## hollyw79

I am feeling OVER it and DONE!! :haha:

I am in so much pain~ I feel like getting this baby out is ALL I can think about :hissy:

what sucks is that this IS my last- and I feel like I'm just not capable of enjoying it :(


----------



## countryblonde

I am feeling very done today and very pregnant today too. Every simple task seems like a chore... I don't remember it being this challenging last time -of course I wasn't chasing a toddler around.

Hope everyone is doing okay and hanging in there.. almost middle of June which means soon we will be non stop labour watch!


----------



## Medzi

We had a boy!! Owen Zaven was born June 12 at 1:57pm. Get this... 37 weeks and is 8lbs 11 oz 19 iches!! He is amazing and we are thrilled!!! 

They couldn't break my water to start induction bc he was too high even though I was 4-5cm. So they started oxitocin at 9:30 on low. I slept for about 2 hours and they were then able to break my water. Things got going after that and he was born 2.5 hours later! I only used gas and air so it was quite intense at the end. He was also sunnyside up. I have a 2nd degree tear (a re-tear since I had that with my first) so it uncomfortable but we are doing well. 

I haven't had a moment to read back so I hope everyone is doing OK!! <3 Can't wait for more babies!!!


----------



## countryblonde

Amazing Medzi! ! Congrats such a big boy for 37 weeks! Hope you are doing well


----------



## Bubbles1088

Congrats, Medzi!!! So glad all went well and he is healthy and happy. :D


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Yay Medzi, congratulations on your healthy baby boy. Wow, that is a great size for 37 weeks! I love the name Owen! :)


----------



## Rach87

Eeek! Congrats Medzi! Love the name Owen. Hope you heal well!


----------



## babyvaughan

Awh congrats on baby Owen!! What a big boy :)


----------



## Livvy

Yay!!! Congrats Medzi!!! :) :) pictures soon??

Question ladies-- is it normal in late pregnancy for the whole bump to get sore?


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Congrats medzi!!


----------



## Khatif

Congratulations Medzi! He has a good size for his age. Enjoy your days!


----------



## Tasha

Yay! Congratulations Medzi. What a fabulous weight :) I can't wait to see a photo xx


----------



## k4th

Congrats medzi! :happydance: lovely name & great weight!! Enjoy getting to know your little man x

Holly - I'm feeling the same. Tired, in pain, ready to have baby!! It's my last too & I really want to enjoy pregnancy - it seems I'm just not that woman though! So ready for baby in my arms :)

Anyone planning to do anything to try & "evict"??? I'm only 34 weeks so not planning it yet, but I might try raspberry leaf tea from 37 weeks. Anyone else thinking of trying anything?


----------



## Tasha

I'm feeling that way too. I wish I was able to enjoy it, I have done up until this point but not now. It's settled it that this is def our last though, the mental anguish is just too much, I need this baby here and safe.

I'm not really K4th since I'm having an induction, how ever nipple stimulation worked for me before but you have to be prepared to do it for ages and your nipples to go numb :haha:


----------



## cdex67

Congrats medzi!! Lovely name! 

I'm currently on hour 14 of my induction. I'll update later :)


----------



## Aelyana

Congrats Medzi!! Love the name. Happy cocooning w ur boys


----------



## hollyw79

Congrats Medzi!! 

K4th.. I started drinking RLT about a week ago. When I hit 35 weeks, I'll start EPO and shortly after bouncing on a ball. I'm totally going to "encourage" this little one to come. It didn't work the previous times... But maybe 4th times a charm?!?? :rofl:


----------



## k4th

Tasha - you make nipple stimulation sounds so glamorous!!! :haha:

Cdex - good luck!!

Holly - I might join you in starting the rlt at 35 weeks! I'm already bouncing on my ball. Can't quite get my head around the epo - give me a couple more weeks & I might change my mind though!!


----------



## countryblonde

Okay kinda dumb question since I've asked my doctor and she doesn't seem concerned, but when do I start to worry about bh... I have been having soo many this week. They dont feel like regular contractions or anything.. I'm just getting really annoyed by them and wondering when is it too much. 

I doubt I will try to evict this one.. felt like I tried absoultely everything past time and ds was still a week late lol besides my ob is on vacay until after 38 weeks, so I don't want anything happening before then. 

Cdex good luck hope everything goes smoothly! 

Also curious as to how many of us July mama's are actually still having July babies? Lol seems like so many are coming in june


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Good luck on your induction Cdex! Please keep us posted.

K4th, I'll be 37 weeks on Monday so the DH and I are going to start getting busy in the bedroom to try and get the little one moving. I've also been walking more and eating more spicy foods hoping to speed things up. 

For those of you who've had vaginal deliveries before, has anyone tried perennial massage prior to delivery to prevent tearing, and did it work? I'm terrified of tearing and I don't want an episiotomy so I'm hoping to find some way to avoid both.


----------



## heaveneats

congrats Medzi!


----------



## Livvy

Hope everything goes smoothly cdex :flower:


----------



## Bubbles1088

Good luck, Cdex!!!

k4th I haven't really thought of trying much to get things going. Someone suggested doing squats. I might try that if I'm desperate, haha. We shall see. It depends on how long she decides to wait to make her appearance!

AFM, pretty sure the itching is PUPPP. :/ I have all the symptoms to a T. Gonna bring it up with my Dr. when I have my appt on Thursday. But of course, it happens mostly in boy pregnancies, so now I'm freaking out thinking they were wrong on two ultrasounds (even though it was quite clearly female parts we were seeing). I know it isn't unheard of in girl pregnancies (someone on the forum actually had it and had a girl), but leave it to me to worry about such things. :dohh:

Also had another bathroom "episode" yesterday. How much longer can the poo problems go on??? :(


----------



## Srrme

Congratulations, Medzi! :flower:


I had my home visit yesterday. Everything is all set in stone and planned out. Now the REAL wait begins. I thought I was in labor last night. I had back to back BH from 3-6am, but eventually they tapered off.


----------



## dan-o

Oh wow congratulations medzi!! What a big bouncing boy for 37 weeks!! 
Hope you are both doing fab xxx


----------



## Jrepp

Congrats Medzi

Country: I am still due in July, but it will be between the 7th and 28th depending on what the little guy decides to do. 

My bump (really my entire body) is incredibly sore all the time. It sucks and it hurts, but I wouldn't trade it in if it meant anything less than a healthy baby on the way.


----------



## timeforababy

Congratulations medzi! What a fabulous weight for 37 weeks.

Fingers crossed cdex

I am potentially due in July unless something drastic happens. Induction by 7 July at the latest


----------



## babyvaughan

Hope all is going well Cdex! 

AFM: We finally are getting the deep cleaning done! After venting to my fiance last night about how overwhelmed I feel that he could come and the house isn't ready we decided today we would tackle it all together. He is doing great helping he scrubbed the entire bathroom, moped, cleaned out the vacuum and is helping me with everything else. I knew he could take the trash out and occasionally wash dishes but this is most I've seen him do before makes me smile! He had my purple butterfly cleaning gloves on Haha! 

Are any of you swelling? My hands are off and on through out the day and occasionally my feet are but they go back down pretty quick.


----------



## cdex67

Almost 18 hours after beginning induction, at 11:47am Wesley Adam was born. 6 lbs 15oz. They haven't measured his length yet because his head is a little coned so he will be shorter tomorrow.


----------



## Srrme

Congratulations, cdex!!!


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Congratulations Cdex! I hope you are bith doing well. So excited for all these July babies.


----------



## hollyw79

congrats cdex!!! :hugs:


----------



## ajarvis

Oh wow. Congrats ladies! I can't believe July babies are being born already! How exciting :)


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Congrats cdex!!!


----------



## babyvaughan

Congrats Cdex!!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Congrats, Cdex!!!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Congrats, Medzi and cdex!!!! So excited for you both!


----------



## cdex67

Thanks everyone! He's so perfect! https://i1292.photobucket.com/albums/b564/ifightfire15/Mobile%20Uploads/20150613_155346_zpsfe03rwlz.jpg


----------



## Srrme

Sooo cute!!!


----------



## Tasha

Congratulations cdex, you're right he's perfect x


----------



## JoyofMyLife

He's beautiful!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Awww! So precious and super cute! Huge congrats!!!

ETA: I've been meaning to say that if any of you ladies post your birth stories elsewhere on BnB, I would love a link here! Love reading birth stories. :flower:


----------



## Khatif

Congratulations Cdex. He us gorgeous!


----------



## dan-o

Congratulations cdex, he's absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## sammynashley

Wow I miss one day on here and two babies are born! Congratulations medzi & cdex!!


Hope everyone else Is doing well!


Afm- I spent most of the day yesterday re-arranging the childrens bedroom and new bunk beds. Building them almost killed me! Very achey and stiff today but I'm on such a nesting mood I feel like I need to get things done as we only have 15days and little man will be here it's creeping up sooner than expected and I'm feeling very anxious.

Even hubby admitted last night that he was feeling anxious too which didn't help as he is my rock and snaps me out of my silly moods and doubts. I'm sure things will be ok but can't help but worry after a previous bad experience which left me in itu for 3 weeks :(


----------



## timeforababy

congratulations cdex!! He is gorgeous!!


----------



## hollyw79

Awwww cdex... Soooo cute!


----------



## dan-o

Any news from jD mommy? Think she was due her twins any day!!


----------



## Bubbles1088

He's precious, Cdex! <3


----------



## LuvallmyH

Congratulations to all the new arrivals! I can't believe so many are being born! I'm still holding out at least until he decides to go head down!:haha:



Harley Quinn said:


> Awww! So precious and super cute! Huge congrats!!!
> 
> ETA: I've been meaning to say that if any of you ladies post your birth stories elsewhere on BnB, I would love a link here! Love reading birth stories. :flower:

I have one from my last birth, but I can't seem to link it. I can put it in a spoiler. 

Spoiler
Haven&#8217;s birth story

Haven Ellerie Eastman was born on March 7 at 9:09 pm. She weighed a tiny 6lbs 14oz, 18in long. Her birth story started 6 weeks before her birth when I had my first elevated blood pressure. With a history of gestational hypertension I was monitored closely, but had zero symptoms of preeclampsia. Every weekly check up it was a watch & wait. Finally at my last appointment (Monday) at 36 & 6 it was at it&#8217;s highest 159/90 and I was told I had to make it to my next weekly appointment and they would induce me after 38w. I wasn&#8217;t feeling well. The next day (Tuesday) was terrible. I had done grocery shopping & was waiting in the car line at school to get my preschooler when I started feeling very nauseous, my face was pounding. I felt like a truck had hit me. I called my niece and asked her to come over and watch my 2 little ones so I could get a nap before I had to pick up my 4 older kids. I slept for a few hours & got through the night. I woke up the next morning (Wednesday) with a bunch of energy, dropped off the kids at school & made plans to see my niece for lunch. I met her after I picked up my preschooler for fast food in the car and I started feeling exactly them same as the day before. I promised the kids I&#8217;d take them to Target, but I knew I needed to go home. On my way home I called my doula to tell her how I&#8217;d been feeling. She was very concerned as she&#8217;s been through all 7 of my pregnancies and I had never felt like that before. She wanted me to call my ob/mw & let them know things were changing. I called & they put me through to the nurse who was not concerned at all. I had no symptoms of preeclampsia, I was more than 9 months pregnant, and maybe I had a stomach bug&#8230; She said I could wait for my next appointment on Monday, unless I really wanted to come in, she would not bother a Dr. but set me up with a nurse&#8217;s appointment to check my BP. I wasn&#8217;t sure what to do &#8211; I felt a little foolish, so I called my doula back and she said she was on her way to get me to bring me herself, because she was not comfortable with what I was telling her. I got to the office and they brought me right in & checked my BP &#8211; 169/98. Not good. The nurse said she&#8217;d grab a Dr right away and within 3 minutes she was back telling me to head over to the hospital, it was time to have my baby. I cried. I was so unprepared for that! I hadn&#8217;t said goodbye to the rest of my children and it was still 3 weeks early. I had to call my husband, he had to get my bag and meet us at the hospital. 
When we got there they put me in triage, which was weird, and hooked me up to the monitor and drew blood. Apparently there was some &#8220;miscommunication&#8221; that I was there to be monitored and not induced. In bed my BP was peachy. They discussed sending me home. As it happens there are a few ob&#8217;s in my group I do not like and one mw & Dr. I love. My favorites both happen to be on call that night. The mw said she wanted me to have my BP taken standing up before we went any further. I had to pee anyway so it was a great time. They took it right as I stood and it was fine. I walked one door down to the bathroom & back, took it again &#8211; 169/98. The mw came in just as that pressure was taken & said I wasn&#8217;t going home. Ideally if I could go home and be on strict bed rest until 38w that is what we would do, but with 6 kids at home already we all agreed that wasn&#8217;t likely to happen. So off to a room I went. I was checked and was only 1cm, thick, and my cervix was very far back. The mw said she&#8217;d like to give me something to sleep, cervidil & pitocin in the morning. I did not want to take something to sleep. I also wanted to try the most natural induction as possible. My awesome nurse suggested a Foley catheter. It&#8217;s pretty simple, put it in your cervix, it stretches its way out & viola you are 3cm! Well, nothing is as easy as that. Because I was so unfavorable the mw had to set up the stirrups and break down the table to get the catheter in place. I was shocked at the sight and then feel of being in the stirrups. I had given birth 6 times before and never actually seen them. What an uncomfortable, confining, controlling, and obviously man created system that is! I have no idea how any woman could relax enough to push a baby out in those &#8211; especially uphill! I&#8217;m sorry to any of you who have done it. Anyway, the catheter placement was uncomfortable with all the reaching and the mw&#8217;s knuckles but after about 10 minutes she had it in & filled. And then &#8211; POP! We were confused at first, what the heck was that? My water? No, it was the balloon! No one had ever heard of one popping before. I had to go through the entire process again! It gets taped to you leg taught and you wait for it to fall out. It was around 7pm when that was finished. I was crampy but nothing more. My mw suggested I eat something & get some sleep. All I wanted was Greek yogurt and toast. Sent my doula out for just that & then sent her home promising I&#8217;d call when something started. Dh & I tried to get some sleep. I barely slept at all between worrying about the baby and constantly having my BP checked. I also had to have the nurses keep checking the catheter and adjusting it through the night. It was really frustrating. Not to mention the fact that my SPD was killing me, and the hospital bed was so uncomfortable. I hate the hospital so much anyway so I knew I wasn&#8217;t going to sleep. 
Around 6:30 the next morning I went to the bathroom and delivered my Foley baby! I was pretty excited because that meant things were moving along! My mw came in & decided we could break my water now. I was 3cm but nothing else had changed, still thick and far back. She made 3 attempts to break my water &#8211; painfully and just couldn&#8217;t get it. She thought she nicked the bag. I had a few choices, she could try again, she could give me a break and try later, or she could bring in the Dr with more experience to give it a try. I asked her to bring in the Dr. Just as he walked in the room I said, &#8220;never mind!&#8221; My water had just broken! Exciting again! Now things would finally pick up and move along. Then nothing. We decided to break out the breast pump and give that a shot. I pumped for over an hour (got a bonus 20cc of colostrom) but nothing happened. We decided it was time to start pitocin. I&#8217;m not really sure what time that was, late morning I guess. Contractions started almost right away &#8211; painful from the get go as pitocin makes them. I decided to try to walk to speed things along. Now would be a good time to say I had been dealing with crippling SPD since November. It was so bad I was unable to walk around at all by evening. It was as if someone smashed me between the legs with a baseball bat, and I had a hot knife constantly stabbing me in the middle of my pelvis. Trying to walk around the hospital was too much. That made me upset because I&#8217;m used to being active during labor and if I couldn&#8217;t walk I was pretty much limited to the birth ball or the tub. So, I moved to the birth ball. It wasn&#8217;t so bad at first. I was having a fun time with my birth team, my dh, my doula, my nurse & my mw. Then the contractions really picked up. I was able to sneak in a snack of peanut butter on crackers. I would say they were at least a good 6 on the pain scale. Almost worse than the contractions was the pain in my pelvis from the SPD &#8211; like something was trying to pry me apart. My mw suggested the tub for some relief. There was part of me that knew I wasn&#8217;t ready for the tub. I asked to be checked first. 3cm! What! It had been hours of contractions & I had made no progress except the baby was zero station. I was so discouraged. I had great nurses come & go, my mw & favorite Dr would be leaving in a few hours, and I didn&#8217;t really know the next Dr on call. I got in the tub anyway. Instant relief! I would say a 50% reduction in pain. And then everything slowed down. Up with the pit as they had done all day. I was feeling more and more pressure on myself that it was taking too long, nothing was going as I had hoped. I got out of the tub and back on the ball in the tub room. My mw was leaving and I was at a stand still. I think my doula knew I was in a bad place so she stepped out and gave dh & I a little time. I put my head on my dh who was in a chair next to me and sobbed. I mean I sobbed hard. I had no idea why I was crying. Maybe because this was going to be the last baby? Maybe because I felt like I was letting everyone down because it was taking too long? Maybe because I was exhausted and it had been 24 hours of this already? We decided to go back to our room and get checked. I got in bed and my new, and best yet, nurse checked me. 3cm. That was enough. I told everyone to leave me alone. I was going to crawl into bed & have a pity party. So I did just that. My contractions were coming fast and fierce. 9 out of 10 on a pain scale. But I was not making progress. I lay in bed terrified I was going to end up with a section. My pelvis was on fire. I wasn&#8217;t sure how I was going to deal with pushing when and if the time came. After about half an hour I decided to get back on the ball. It was counterproductive lying in bed, I needed this baby to get in a good position to come out. At this point my dh & doula decided to order dinner. I just went about my business laboring, trying to relax through my contractions. It was getting intense. It had to be the pelvic pain. I was being taken to a level of pain I did not know even existed. Not only were the contractions the worst I had felt &#8211; there was no relief in-between because of my pelvis being pried apart. It was unbearable. And yet, there was nothing I could do. I just melted into each one knowing there would be no break. Just intense pain on top of intense pain. I had already decided to abandon my dream of a water birth, it slowed things down and I didn&#8217;t feel like getting in and out of the stupid tub. My doula and nurse almost forced me to go back into the tub room. I wanted to be checked first. Would you believe after several more hours of the worst pain I have ever felt in my life I was still 3cm? Neither could I. I cried again. I knew I was headed for a section. I knew I could not take much more of the pain. I was failing. My 7th and last birth, all my births before completely natural, my body was failing me. My nurse very calmly stroked my leg and explained that sometimes this happens to mom&#8217;s who have given birth so many times. We can get scar tissue in our cervix making it difficult to dilate, but I could go from 3cm to pushing in a very short time. She said there was no push for a section, they all had faith in my body, and me that I had done this before and I would do it again. Now lets get back in the tub. In the tub I went. I felt at this point I didn&#8217;t care how many stupid cm I was I just needed some relief. I got it in the tub, thank God. It was just after 8pm. My contractions were as intense, but I was getting some relief from the pelvic pain. I was sitting almost Indian style sideways in the tub. I was leaning back on a pillow and melting into the contractions. My dh was behind me caressing my head and shoulders. I was calm and quiet except making some counter pressure breathing during the contractions. I could feel the baby moving down. I could feel my cervix dilating. I knew it was getting close. I said out loud that I was going to be ready to push soon, but I did not want to get the Dr until I knew I had made progress. I was damned if I was going to get excited again just to be told I was 3cm. So I did the only logical thing &#8211; I reached down between my own legs and checked myself. (No I had never done that before, lol) I announced that I could feel the baby&#8217;s head &#8211; which had hair, but I still had a lip of cervix. I asked my nurse to get the Dr because it would only be a few more contractions. I&#8217;m not sure what everyone else in the room though about that. It was funny for a moment, but the nurse did as I asked. I could hear the Dr on the way in say &#8220;She said what? Well did you check her?&#8221; So the nurse checked me and said, &#8220;It&#8217;s exactly as she described, hair & all.&#8221; I waited 2 more contractions and felt like I should be pushing already, so something was holding me up. I went ahead and checked myself again and I was exactly the same. I announced this time that my position was holding me up and I needed to change positions. I looked at this Dr who I didn&#8217;t know, trust, or know if I really cared for at the time and asked what position he&#8217;d like me to get into to push, and that darling man said to me&#8217; &#8220;what ever position feels right to YOU.&#8221; That was all I needed. Up to that point I had held myself up for what I feel like was the entire labor worrying about so much. I adjusted myself on my left side, I put my top leg on the top of the tub & grabbed onto my dh&#8217;s hands. The very next contraction I announced with a grunt that I was pushing. At first I tried to ease her head out slowly. Once the pain of that stretching of my pelvis hit me I said screw it, she needs to come out now! I got her head out with that first contraction. I took a deep breath and pushed for the second time with everything I had left and got the rest of her out. My doula shouted &#8220;Amy open your eyes!&#8221; I did and there was my precious baby in the water just waiting for me to reach down and take into my arms. The Dr had only guided her to my hands. My first thought was, she is so tiny! I have given birth to 2, 9lb 7oz babies and she was just a tiny peanut! I cuddled her with her body in the water totally relaxed and quiet. It was like time stopped. All my pain was gone and it was all worth it because I was just radiating with the immense love for my child. My dh got up at some point and grabbed a blanket and said &#8220;my turn!&#8221; She went right from my arms to his. I eased myself out of the tub and over to the toilet and gently delivered the placenta. I had a horrendous experience before, but my Dr was patient and gentle and perfect. After that I got in a wheelchair to be pushed to my room. Haven Ellerie was born at 9:09 pm &#8211; just less than an hour after I had gotten into the tub, after more than 30 hours in the hospital. She spent almost 2 hours with us until they took her to check her out and clean her up. They do all of it right in my room, which was wonderful. By 1:30am (Friday) I was finally left alone &#8211; I sent my dh home to be with my other babies. 
The Dr, who I had not known or trusted, had ended up being just exactly what I needed. He trusted in me and let me listen to my body and birth my baby. I will always be grateful. He came to my room the next day and said he could speak for everyone in that tub room in saying it was the best birth they had ever seen in their life &#8211; ever. Coming from an experienced Dr I was so proud. And I should be. I was brought to a level of pain I had not know existed and I pushed myself through it. I had a few too many bumps along the way but I did it! And as I look down at my beautiful sleeping girl I can honestly say there is nothing I wouldn&#8217;t do for her. She is mine and I am hers and we are so in love! 
There are many people that never truly know what their meaning of life is, and fewer that get to follow that dream. I know that being a mother is what I was meant to do. The fact that I have been able to do it 7 times, with all the love and support of my husband is overwhelming. I truly am the most blessed woman in the world.


----------



## Rach87

Congrats cdex!!! 

And ajarvis!! Great to see you on here and with a lovely little ticker :happydance:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Thanks, Luv! That is an amazing story!!! Sounds like God had just the right doctor and nurse there for you for when your daughter was finally ready to make her appearance. I hope this next labour is less bumpy for you.


----------



## dan-o

Brilliant birth story luvallmy! Thanks for sharing!! X


----------



## cdex67

Thanks so much ladies. I'll be posting my birth story in my journal sometime in the next few days and will link it when I do :)


----------



## Livvy

36 & 37 weeks. Do you ladies think I've dropped at all? I feel like I have, but I can't really see it so maybe not. Hopefully next week...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Livvy, you do look a little lower than last week. 

I can also feel my baby's head starting to engage but I haven't noticed a visible drop in my belly yet. I'm hoping my little one will be here by next week too!


----------



## Livvy

Joy, totally agree. Ready to be a mommy. :)


----------



## Bubbles1088

It does look a bit lower, Livvy!


----------



## babyvaughan

My belly dropped over the past week my future SIL & MIL, along with my mother have said so. When I went to my college class on Tuesday the whole class was like oh my gosh you have dropped! I finally realized today that I have, my belly hits legs now and its low! Is this to early? I read with your first dropping doesn't mean baby is coming soon that its more so with pregnancies to follow! 

Today I swelled the worst yet, my ring was stuck and my feet had like cankle's I got in the pool and it went down but it was very uncomfortable while it last! It's nearly 90 degrees out so I'm sure that doesn't help but my hands have been swelling randomly for the last week! Laying here with my feet elevated right now trying to keep it away!


----------



## Livvy

Babyv my hands swelled noticably for the first time today, I think because I didn't drink enough yesterday. Make sure to stay hydrated!! And I think you're right, first pregnancy you can drop like 3 weeks before you deliver. I'm just looking for signs :flower:


----------



## babyvaughan

Livvy- I have been trying to stay hydrated I literally carry my tumbler everywhere with me refilling constantly and I'm obsessed with eating ice right now lol. I don't really eat a lot of salt but I need to be extra careful I suppose! I need to get through one more week then baby can do what he wants I just want him to be full term! According to my sister, mother, and FIL I'm not going to make it to July. I asked my fiance does that mean they think I'm huge? haha!


----------



## Livvy

Me too I carry my water bottle with me everywhere!! And then set goals for myself like I'll drink two before 5 pm haha :) oh man, I hope neither of us makes it to July! Looks like it's gonna be a hot summer.


----------



## Jrepp

Cdex he is so incredibly cute!

I am just wondering what it feels like when your baby engages? I have been having some pretty extreme pain right above my pubic bone. Its a combination of pressure, feeling like a bowling ball is between my legs and having to poop constantly. I can't tell if its the way the little person is positioned inside of me or if he is engaged and pushing on my cervix.


----------



## Medzi

Congratulations cdex!! He is perfect!!

Doing OK here. Owen's jaundice levels keep rising but we get then checked again in a few hours to determine if lights are needed. Fingers crossed not! 

Also a few pics :)

:hugs: everyone! Hang in there!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150613_071416122.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 22









IMG_20150613_114654961.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 24


----------



## hollyw79

Adorable Medzi :cloud9:


----------



## dan-o

Medzi how adorable, makes me feel soooo broody to meet mine now :haha: although I'm quite happy staying pregnant for now, got a mega busy 2 weeks!!
We had jaundice with both of ours and i'm expecting it again this time as DH is blood group AB and I'm O (abo incompatibility apparently) we scraped through without lights with Vincent, but it took a whole month to clear! I had him out in the sun every day as well. He was bright yellow and had yellow eyes plus was so sleepy, poor thing, his first photos were awful bless him!
Fingers crossed he clears it himself ASAP!


----------



## dan-o

I am also obsessed with drinking. Iced water is my fav, plus crunching ice cubes, huge craving! 
If I don't drink at least a couple of litres overnight I feel like I have a hangover in the morning!


Growth scan in a couple of hours due to my midwife expressing concern when she felt my tummy. Fingers crossed fluid and baby are still doing ok. He's been moving about so I'm not too worried ATM x


----------



## Tasha

Cdex and medzi they are scrummy.

Good luck for the scan dano. That's funny I'm O and I think DH is AB :)

I don't think I've updated in here? I was at the hospital for 4.5 hours on Sat as I had a 2 hr ctg and then wait for a Dr then a scan. Then yesterday I got admitted as I was contracting 3/4 in ten and was three cm's and that all died down during the night but I'm not allowed to go home now until I've had this baby. Had a growth scan today which was fine but the consultant for fetal medicine recommended my sweeps start from now.


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Awww tasha...hang in there.

Medzi....so adorable!


----------



## babyvaughan

Medzi, he is absolutely adorable!! :)


----------



## Rach87

Medzi super cute. :thumbup:

Tasha at least you're now being constantly monitored. Hope things go well :hugs:

Heres my 36 week bump comparison to last week. Not sure if she had a growth spurt or if shes just sitting differently. Feeling a little heavy down low last night and today. Yay we're all so close! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







PhotoGrid_1434383466118.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Alea

Hi there, room for a little one? I'm a little late joining so I hope that's okay.

I'm Alea, I'm 22 living in London and expecting my first on 31st July. I don't know what we're having so I think that makes me team yellow?!


----------



## babyvaughan

Welcome Alea! :) Yes that makes you team Yellow lol


----------



## Khatif

Medzi, he is perfect! I hope you don't need the light. How are you doing? 

How are all the other babies and Mama's?

Tasha, hang in there! I am thinking of you two! 

I am 34+1 today. I feel like my te never will come :).
I have started preparing everything. And next week I will put my hospital bag together finally. 
I am very bad at drinking. I forget it all the time. I need an app or something to remind me to drink.


----------



## Khatif

Cute bump Rach! :). It looks like your belly dropped.


----------



## LIB

Hi everyone! Congratulations Medzi and cdex, gorgeous babies! 
I had my first scan of the week today. They were checking to see if the fluid around lungs/heart had increased but as of today its all gone! This baby likes to make us worry for nothing atm! 
They've decided to admit me on Thursday as around this time I went into preterm labour with dd and they are probably going to induce on Monday!


----------



## sammynashley

Medzi he is gorgeous! Makes me so broody! 

Tasha- glad to hear they're looking after you. Won't be long until your baby is in your arms :hugs: will be thinking of you! 

Welcome alea! :)

Khatif- I forget to drink much too..I have a thing for fizzy drinks I crave the fizziness I think so I've had to be healthy-ish and swap to fizzy flavoured water but still don't drink as much as I should, also for hospital bag I still haven't done mine I'm awful! The babies bag is done but I'm yet to do mine. 

Lib- glad you've got some good news with your scan, I hope the inductions goes well for you. Will be thinking of you! 


Afm- I'm classed as term today!! 14 days until my section and if I'm completely honest with you ladies I'm so scared. I tried explaining to hubby how I felt last night but he thought I was being silly. I'm feeling very anxious and im not sure what I can do about these feelings. I'm scared of something going wrong while I'm in theatre and not being there for my babies. Is this normal?


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Had my final scan today with the high risk Dr. All was normal. She gave me a print out to give my regular Dr of all the measurements and info. Not sure how to read it or how accurate it is. So....I'll just wait to be told what I need to know. LOL He's 6lbs 2 oz. That's what I know. His HB was back to 138 which made me happy. The rest....femur length, skull size...he's either 9% or 50%. LOL...sooooo....no one has told me he's going to be short with a big head so I'll just keep moving along.

I am starting the NST appointments Wednesday. Great! Another weekly appointment!


----------



## Alea

Looks like there's already a couple of babies safely here. I don't think I'm going to be delivering any time soon! Lol.


----------



## Srrme

I'm officially ready for this little baby to come out! :haha:


----------



## Alea

Srrme said:


> I'm officially ready for this little baby to come out! :haha:

I bet! :haha:

Have you got a name picked out for your little girl? How neat you're having a girl after 3 boys.


----------



## Babygirl3289

Medzi/Cdex- Both of your babies are beautiful! So happy for you! Makes me so excited to meet my son!!:cloud9: 


Tasha - Thinking of you and hoping for everything to go well:flower::hugs:

LIB - glad the baby's heart/lungs look good! Exciting news! Glad they will be admitting you this week. Good luck!!:flower:

Rach- You look adorable! It def looks like baby may have dropped a little

AFM- I have been craving and eating ice TONS! and I have been really good about drinking water :) I'm proud of myself for that. Someone had mentioned feeling pressure and some pain really low right about the vagina - I feel the same way, especially when I go to stand up I feel some pain (not severe or anything) and pressure. I think its the baby's placement and his head is pressing on the cervix. 

Ladies- I have officially started to waddle :blush: haha it's hilarious.


----------



## Srrme

Alea said:


> Srrme said:
> 
> 
> I'm officially ready for this little baby to come out! :haha:
> 
> I bet! :haha:
> 
> Have you got a name picked out for your little girl? How neat you're having a girl after 3 boys.Click to expand...


Yes! Her name is going to be Iris Myrina. :flower: 

We're over the moon about having a girl after all of our little boys! I was almost certain we were going to have 4 boys, and still won't believe it completely until she's out, haha. :haha:


----------



## Babygirl3289

Alea - Welcome! We have the same due date, but I am having a C-section so I am delivering a week early on the 24th. 

Srrme- You are soooooooo close!!! Hang in there mama!


----------



## Alea

Srrme said:


> Alea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Srrme said:
> 
> 
> I'm officially ready for this little baby to come out! :haha:
> 
> I bet! :haha:
> 
> Have you got a name picked out for your little girl? How neat you're having a girl after 3 boys.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes! Her name is going to be Iris Myrina. :flower:
> 
> We're over the moon about having a girl after all of our little boys! I was almost certain we were going to have 4 boys, and still won't believe it completely until she's out, haha. :haha:Click to expand...

What a beautiful name! 



Babygirl3289 said:


> Alea - Welcome! We have the same due date, but I am having a C-section so I am delivering a week early on the 24th.
> 
> Srrme- You are soooooooo close!!! Hang in there mama!

Hello due date friend! :happydance:


----------



## Tasha

Welcome Alea.

I love your name Srme.

Hahaha baby girl, a few week of it and it doesn't seem so funny :haha:

Cute bumps girls.

:hugs: Sammy totally normal.

Oh wow lib not long to go x

I've had steroids tonight!


----------



## dan-o

Welcome alea!! Will add you to the front page ASAP! 

Tasha... Eeek!!! Baby's coming soon then :wohoo:

Fabulous news things have improved LIB.. and not long until you meet baby either! 

Lovely name Srrme, I've only met one other iris, I love all the flower names! 

Gorgeous bump rach :cloud9: mines changed shape in a similar way, but I think mine is more my abs have finally given up :haha: 

Great news Ms E!! 

Sammy I'm sure it's totally normal to feel like that. I sometimes worry about the same thing :hugs: 

Baby girl, with you on the ice, my poor teeth really suffer when I'm pregnant! If I'm not eating fruit or fizzy sweets, I'm crunching ice cubes :haha:


----------



## dan-o

My growth scan was fine! Loads of water (AFI 15) and baby is around 50th centile same as before. His head wasn't even all that low, so that doesn't explain the low fundal height either! I must be carring this baby between my hips or something lol :haha: 
Cord flow looked great. Happy to carry on for a few weeks now, until he's ready to make his appearance! !


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Evie Hope :) 

https://i79.photobucket.com/albums/j126/NicolaLD/20150613_231302.jpg


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Beautiful!


----------



## Khatif

Beautiful Babydreams!


----------



## Srrme

How adorable!!!


----------



## dan-o

So precious baby dreams :cloud9:


----------



## sammynashley

Babydreams she's beautiful!


----------



## Babygirl3289

So sweet Baby dreams! 

Anyone heard how Rose is doing? 

Tasha - Are you going to be delivering soon then??


----------



## MamaBee413

Hello, ladies! It has been far too long. I see we have several new bundles. They are so precious and I can't wait to see more!! I hope to keep up from here out and see how everyone is. I've missed you tons :)


----------



## Harley Quinn

Aw, thanks for posting pics, Medzi and Baby dreams! What gorgeous babies!!!

dan-o, glad to hear the growth scan went well and baby is happy in there. 

Welcome, Alea!

LIB, so glad to hear things are looking good with baby's heart. Why must these babies make us worry so!?

Tasha, oh my! Baby's arrival must be super close if they've admitted you! Eeek! So excited for you!

So many ladies having weekly scans and being monitored closely! Thinking of you all!

AFM, I had a doctor's appointment this morning and when he was feeling baby's position, he suspected he might be breech. He got the u/s machine out and sure enough baby is breech (I'm 35+5 today). The good news is, baby is measuring right on track and not 2-3 weeks ahead as my huge belly would seem to indicate. 

I've got an ECV scheduled for Friday morning (I'll be 36+2). I'm having mixed feelings about it, though. I know there are risks, but I'm actually a pretty good candidate for it, considering this is my third baby and that baby isn't yet engaged down in my pelvis. I just keep thinking... First of all, if the version is successful, baby could still flip back to breech before birth. Second, if it's not successful, baby could still flip head-down on his own. And third, would it be so bad if I just did nothing, baby didn't flip, and I had to have a c-section? (As in, do the possible complications of a version outweigh the possible complications of a c-section?) Ugh. So much to think about!


----------



## Tasha

Glad your scan was good dano. Not long left x

Sweet Evie Hope. <3

Babygirl I'm not really sure. I'll see the Dr again this morning most likely.

Hey mama, how are you?

Harley :hugs: try spinning babies website to get baby head down. Other than that maybe research the optim time if you do decide to go that route because I think it's 37 weeks as less chance of flipping back again.


----------



## JoyofMyLife

I'm thrilled to announce that our baby boy, Sean Michael, arrived safely today at 3:53pm weighing 6lbs 7oz and measuring 19 inches. He is the most beautiful thing I've ever seen and I am already so in love! I'll try to post some pics tomorrow.


----------



## Tasha

Congratulations Joy xx


----------



## Harley Quinn

Yay! Congrats, Joy! So happy for you!


Thanks, Tasha! I have looked at the spinning babies site, but not too in depth. Need to give it a good read. I think the biggest thing stressing me out is that, all of the sudden, there are just so many different possible outcomes for baby's birth.


----------



## babyvaughan

Awh congrats joy!! :)


----------



## Khatif

Harley Quinn said:


> A
> 
> AFM, I had a doctor's appointment this morning and when he was feeling baby's position, he suspected he might be breech. He got the u/s machine out and sure enough baby is breech (I'm 35+5 today). The good news is, baby is measuring right on track and not 2-3 weeks ahead as my huge belly would seem to indicate.
> 
> I've got an ECV scheduled for Friday morning (I'll be 36+2). I'm having mixed feelings about it, though. I know there are risks, but I'm actually a pretty good candidate for it, considering this is my third baby and that baby isn't yet engaged down in my pelvis. I just keep thinking... First of all, if the version is successful, baby could still flip back to breech before birth. Second, if it's not successful, baby could still flip head-down on his own. And third, would it be so bad if I just did nothing, baby didn't flip, and I had to have a c-section? (As in, do the possible complications of a version outweigh the possible complications of a c-section?) Ugh. So much to think about!

Uh, I can imagine that was not the news you wanted. I hope you can make the baby flip. How do you feel about c-section?



sammynashley said:


> Welcome alea! :)
> 
> Khatif- I forget to drink much too..I have a thing for fizzy drinks I crave the fizziness I think so I've had to be healthy-ish and swap to fizzy flavoured water but still don't drink as much as I should, also for hospital bag I still haven't done mine I'm awful! The babies bag is done but I'm yet to do mine.
> 
> Lib- glad you've got some good news with your scan, I hope the inductions goes well for you. Will be thinking of you!
> 
> 
> Afm- I'm classed as term today!! 14 days until my section and if I'm completely honest with you ladies I'm so scared. I tried explaining to hubby how I felt last night but he thought I was being silly. I'm feeling very anxious and im not sure what I can do about these feelings. I'm scared of something going wrong while I'm in theatre and not being there for my babies. Is this normal?

I think it is very normal that you are anxious and you are afraid. I can understand. You always can come here and let all out, we are here to listen to you and help you if we can. 



LIB said:


> I had my first scan of the week today. They were checking to see if the fluid around lungs/heart had increased but as of today its all gone! This baby likes to make us worry for nothing atm!
> They've decided to admit me on Thursday as around this time I went into preterm labour with dd and they are probably going to induce on Monday!

Great news about the fluid! Monday is coming close very fast. Do you feel ready?



dan-o said:


> My growth scan was fine! Loads of water (AFI 15) and baby is around 50th centile same as before. His head wasn't even all that low, so that doesn't explain the low fundal height either! I must be carring this baby between my hips or something lol :haha:
> Cord flow looked great. Happy to carry on for a few weeks now, until he's ready to make his appearance! !

Great to hear your scan went fine! I am so pleased for you! 



JoyofMyLife said:


> I'm thrilled to announce that our baby boy, Sean Michael, arrived safely today at 3:53pm weighing 6lbs 7oz and measuring 19 inches. He is the most beautiful thing I've ever seen and I am already so in love! I'll try to post some pics tomorrow.

Congratulation! Enjoy your baby!


I cannot believe that so many babies are here already. It makes me want my baby right now, but I have to wait at least 3-4 weeks because I want her come after I hit full term. End of July is far far from now.


----------



## sammynashley

Congratulations joy!!


I can't believe how many babies have been born already!


----------



## RaquelDee

The end of July definitely seems a long way away. My due date is the 27th, but I have a suspicion that bub will arrive in August. Amazing that we have so many June mums already and we're only halfway through the month. 

About to finish work this week, which is great because I'm really starting to have trouble sleeping. Anyone else with insomnia?


----------



## Livvy

Raquel, I'm having more trouble than usual falling asleep, but after that I'm good. 

Congrats joy!!! Did your labor start naturally at 37 weeks?? So jealous! I think I'm gonna be one of those overdue mommies.


----------



## hollyw79

Who do I have to pay to go into labor naturally in my 37th week?!? :haha:


----------



## Medzi

Congrats joy!!! Can't wait for pics!

I went onto labor naturally with my first at 37 weeks. :) After having both boys at 37 I can't imagine being pregnant longer... But I do wish both had more time inside.


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Thank you everyone! I still can't believe he's already here.

Yes, my labor started on Sunday night around 11pm when I started spotting and leaking waters. I wasn't having any contractions yet so I went to bed and woke up around 2:30am to more of my waters leaking. Mild contractions started around 3am so I called labor and delivery and they told me to come in. My water officially broke around 6am when they checked me for dilation and contractions started hitting pretty hard around 7am. My labor was progressing pretty slow so they gave me petocin to try and speed things up and bubs was born at 3:53pm! He is so beautiful. I can't believe I'm finally a mommy!


----------



## Khatif

RaquelDee said:


> The end of July definitely seems a long way away. My due date is the 27th, but I have a suspicion that bub will arrive in August. Amazing that we have so many June mums already and we're only halfway through the month.
> 
> About to finish work this week, which is great because I'm really starting to have trouble sleeping. Anyone else with insomnia?

My date is 26th but I also feel that my baby won't come in July. So I am right there with you until the very end :)



Livvy said:


> Raquel, I'm having more trouble than usual falling asleep, but after that I'm good.
> 
> Congrats joy!!! Did your labor start naturally at 37 weeks?? So jealous! I think I'm gonna be one of those overdue mommies.

Funny to have the feeling that we are going to be overdue mommies. :)



hollyw79 said:


> Who do I have to pay to go into labor naturally in my 37th week?!? :haha:

We are not having any sex with my husband just because we are afraid of that it may start the contractions. So we made an agreement that after I reach 37 weeks we will do it again :)


----------



## k4th

Congratulations joy :)

Tasha - glad they are taking you seriously & looking after you. Hope it's not too much longer before you can post your announcement!!

Sammy - hv visited today (said I'd update). It was a bit of a waste of time tbh! Got a couple of leaflets & had all contact details checked. Then I was asked a couple of questions about things like smoking, general health, any history of PND. And that was it. All over in 15 mins. Hv said they do it now so you don't have to go through it all just after baby is born, but seemed like a wasted journey for them really :shrug: No harm done though & it was fast

Had a midwife appointment today. Baby has moved from being head down WHOLE pregnancy, to oblique lie :dohh: And my stomach muscles have separated :dohh: :dohh: I'm booked in to physio classes for two mornings starting next week, but have no childcare so have to take my four year old along. I can't see her sitting quietly through it :nope: *sigh*


----------



## Khatif

K4th, what will happen now? Or do you have c-section anyway? Sorry I cannot remember.


----------



## k4th

Khatif said:


> K4th, what will happen now? Or do you have c-section anyway? Sorry I cannot remember.

I will spend the next two weeks doing everything I can to turn this baby!! Cue gym ball, walking, standing, spinning babies etc. I'm not booked in for a section, but being high risk "they" may decide it's safer :shrug: I see my ob in 2 weeks, so this baby had better wriggle around fast!!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Congrats, Joy! :D

Welcome back, Mamabee!

Raquel, I am having a lot of trouble sleeping too. :/ I wake every hour to pee, and getting up and laying down hurt, plus finding a comfy position is impossible. I feel your pain!

AFM, 36 weeks today! :happydance: So close to term!


----------



## dan-o

JoyofMyLife said:


> I'm thrilled to announce that our baby boy, Sean Michael, arrived safely today at 3:53pm weighing 6lbs 7oz and measuring 19 inches. He is the most beautiful thing I've ever seen and I am already so in love! I'll try to post some pics tomorrow.

Congratulations joyofmylife!!!!! :blue:


----------



## Srrme

I don't know what sleep is anymore! I have a very hard time falling asleep and am constantly turning and tossing once I am asleep. I can't wait for baby to be born so I can sleep again.

Is anyone using EPO? My midwife suggested using it.


----------



## Babygirl3289

Joy - Congrats! When you have time we all would LOVE to see pictures of your beautiful baby!!!!

Bubbles - Happy 36 weeks! So close to term!!

K4th- How did they know your stomach muscles separated? Is it painful? 

Hi Mamabee! It has been SO long! Hope you are doing well!

To the ladies due at the end of July - I feel your pain! :( I want to meet my sweet baby boy.. 38 days!


----------



## sammynashley

K4th- thank you for updating, I've got mine Thursday. I guess I'd rather all the hassle of being pestered before the baby than just after. Also with the stomach muscle separation how did they diagnose that? 
In the last 4weeks I've noticed I get this bulge down the middle of my stomach when I go from laying down to getting up wondered if it could be a similar thing. 
Could you not take an interactive toy to keep DD occupied at physio? 

Srrme- I feel your pain! I'm sleeping the exact same way you describe. I'm a stomach sleeper so just can't wait to be able to lay on my stomach again. 

Bubbles- yay for 36 weeks!


----------



## k4th

Babygirl - no it's not painful, thank goodness!! It's just going to make pushing during labour harder (or less effective). My midwife diagnosed it when she was feeling my tummy for baby's position. 

Sammy - my tummy goes pointy when I'm sitting up from lying down. Almost come shaped :(. If you google diastasis recti (I think that's the spelling!) you'll find loads of info. I think my biggest issue with dd is that she's so chatty & nosey - a room full of pregnant women lying on the floor and doing exercises is going to prompt SO many questions! Even the iPad may not distract her for a whole hour!! And even if it did, who wants to listen to the "lego movie" whilst doing Pilates??? Oh well - they told me to take her - we'll just have to see how it goes!

Luckily, I rang physio& they've got me booked in for next week to try & stop it getting any worse, so it will be over & done with sooner rather than later.


----------



## TonyaG

Wow these babies are starting to come fast! Congratulations to everyone who have had their babies. 

I'm so tired, this is my day:
Wake up at 6, pump, getting Travis and I ready, drop Travis at the babysitter and go to the hospital. 
Stay at the hospital with the babies from 8-4, feeding, pumping, bathing, cuddling!
Pick up Travis from the babysitter, pump, have playtime, dinner, and put him to bed.
Go back to the hospital from 8:30-10:30. Go home, pump. Go to bed at 11:30 
Wake up at 2:30am, pump. And wake back up at 6am to start all over. 

Her are my girls, sorry if I've already posted this picture!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## MamaBee413

Joy, sounds like a great delivery. I can't wait to see pics!

I'm so glad to be back. I'm doing okay. The insomnia is going to be the death of me (and those around me as my mood isn't the best). I've never been a great sleeper, but this is pushing it. At my scan yesterday they told me his belly is measuring behind so we are keeping an eye on his growth. DH and I DTD last night and I spent the rest of the night contracting. We might have to contime to hold off a couple of weeks. We are stuck.on names and haven't even set up the nursery yet. I feel so behind!


----------



## Babygirl3289

TonyaG said:


> Wow these babies are starting to come fast! Congratulations to everyone who have had their babies.
> 
> I'm so tired, this is my day:
> Wake up at 6, pump, getting Travis and I ready, drop Travis at the babysitter and go to the hospital.
> Stay at the hospital with the babies from 8-4, feeding, pumping, bathing, cuddling!
> Pick up Travis from the babysitter, pump, have playtime, dinner, and put him to bed.
> Go back to the hospital from 8:30-10:30. Go home, pump. Go to bed at 11:30
> Wake up at 2:30am, pump. And wake back up at 6am to start all over.
> 
> Her are my girls, sorry if I've already posted this picture!!


Sounds so exhausting! I'm not looking forward to not getting sleep! 

Such beautiful girls! Do they get to go home soon?


----------



## babyvaughan

I'm very very tired today even though I slept pretty well, my swelling although it goes down is way more frequent and a lot worse when it happens. My fiance was concerned about me last night it was cute he had me elevating my feet in the car, at home, massaging them, and asking me how they look every 15 minutes lol I can tell I'm getting towards the end which I'm excited but my nerves are really high about it all too!


----------



## sammynashley

K4th- that's what mine does from my ribs downward in a vertical line, didn't realise that's what it was, just thought it was one of those "pregnancy things" I've got the midwife tomorrow I'll speak to her tomorrow and see what she thinks. 

I know what you mean about DD with questions my DD is exactly the same, she came to the midwife with me once and wouldn't leave the midwife alone with questions :haha:


Tonya- your girls are so gorgeous. Your day sounds very tiring but I'm sure it's worth it to see their faces everyday.


----------



## Srrme

Tonya, the NICU is a tiring ride! I remember having to pump so much it seemed to be all I was doing! I hope your little girls get to go home soon. They're so beautiful! :flower:


----------



## k4th

Good luck at the midwife then sammy - let me know how it goes :thumbup:


----------



## Alea

Congratulations to those who have safely delivered and welcome beautiful new babies!

How are you all this evening? I am exhausted. I can barely keep my eyes open as I'm writing this, and baby is SO active right now, I can't see that I'll be sleeping any time soon.


----------



## Rach87

Lib glad the scan had good news for you.

Tonya beautiful babes

Mamabee glad to see you back! I was thinking about you the other week and saw on your profile you hadnt signed in in a while. Glad everythings ok! :thumbup:

Theres so much excitement on here I cant remember everything, so sorry for whoever ive missed.

Afm: somehow messed up my right ankle (more like btwn ankle bone and heel) ive been hobbling around for almost a week and finally decided to ice it and got a little brace. Hopefully this heals before bubs comes. Stinks otherwise I feel good, but cant do the things id like bc it hurts to walk. :growlmad:

Joy congrats!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Khatif said:


> Uh, I can imagine that was not the news you wanted. I hope you can make the baby flip. How do you feel about c-section?

Thanks! I'm hoping he flips on his own. I was reading the Spinning Babies site today, and it seems you aren't supposed to do the "flip a breech" exercises if you have high blood pressure, and mine is starting to spike at times. So, not sure I want to actually try any of those maneuvers! I will go for the ECV on Friday morning. I feel okay about a C-section; it would actually be nice to know what day baby is coming! But my doctor also mentioned something he called a "flip and drip" where they do a version and then immediately induce labour. If baby doesn't flip on Friday, then I might ask if we can try that around 38 weeks.

Raquel, hooray for you last day of work! Mine is pretty soon too. Looking forward to that for sure! I hope you can sleep better while being off work.

Thanks for the labour story, Joyofmylife! Love reading those! :flower:

k4th, I'm sorry baby is not in position any more. Same thing happened to me... little stinker went breech. Hope you can manage to flip baby! And I also have distasis recti (also not sure how to spell it... lol). I've had it ever since third tri I my first pregnancy. I didn't realize it could affect pushing during labour. I was still able to push really well in both labours. In fact, with my first little guy it was 2 1/2 hours of pushing and the nurse who was there said I was one of the best pushers she'd seen and was very impressed. So, don't let anyone tell you that you won't be good at pushing because of it!!!

Happy 36 weeks, Bubbles! :)

Srrme, I hope you can get some good sleep before baby arrives! (And after too!)

Tonya, that sounds downright exhausting! But totally worth is because they are so cute and precious!!!

I hope you can get some good sleep soon. And good luck with picking names!

babyvaughan, your fiancé sounds like quite a guy! Way to put a ring on it. ;)

Alea, I hope baby settles down so you can sleep tonight! Sounds like baby is already practicing for when it's outside the womb! Ha.

Rach, I hope your ankle heals soon. That stinks. :(


AFM, I'm doing pretty well. My work threw me a surprise shower yesterday, which was very nice. Wasn't expecting any showers as this is our third baby (and third boy). Got a Babies R Us gift card and was able to use it to order a moses basket and rocker stand. That was the last "big" thing we needed - a place for baby to sleep! So blessed. :)


----------



## Bubbles1088

They are so beautiful, Tonya. <3

I spent the day with my mom and DH getting some things organized and putting the pack n play together. It looks great! But the directions for putting it together kinda suck lol. Mom also vacuumed for us since I can't really do much right now without my back hurting. She's a saint!

Here's the 36 week bump. I hate pants right now.
 



Attached Files:







photo (31).jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## sammynashley

Morning ladies! How is everyone today? 


I've woken up in a lot of pain, I think someone may have sneaked in the bedroom and kicked me in the crutch while I was sleeping :haha: little man has felt so low the last 2days I'm hoping he doesn't try and make an appearance by himself!


----------



## Zephram

Just checked in here and I can't believe so many babies have already been born! Congratulations ladies - so thrilled for you and your beautiful new bubs. :)

I am going for a VBAC and I have no idea what'll happen - my midwife said my baby is 1/5 engaged today - is that good? I actually have no idea what that means!


----------



## Alea

sammynashley said:


> Morning ladies! How is everyone today?
> 
> 
> I've woken up in a lot of pain, I think someone may have sneaked in the bedroom and kicked me in the crutch while I was sleeping :haha: little man has felt so low the last 2days I'm hoping he doesn't try and make an appearance by himself!

Stressed today. We are moving this weekend and I'm wondering why we thought it would be a good idea to do so when I'll be 34 weeks! Excited to move in to our new house though, and we'll have a lot more space which will be perfect for when the baby is here, but until then it's a lot of stress :dohh:



Zephram said:


> Just checked in here and I can't believe so many babies have already been born! Congratulations ladies - so thrilled for you and your beautiful new bubs. :)
> 
> I am going for a VBAC and I have no idea what'll happen - my midwife said my baby is 1/5 engaged today - is that good? I actually have no idea what that means!

That's a good thing! My understanding is that it means baby is decending more and getting ready to be born.


----------



## dan-o

I have brown pluggy discharge today and feel a bit restless. Also my house being disorganised is really bugging me. Surely can't be anything happening this I early can it? I'm not even 36w yet. Maybe it's just things starting slowly.


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Just got back from my first NST. My BP was 130/90 so they ordered more blood work to get a baseline. Apparently what I thought was him kicking....was contractions. Who knew? So, they checked my BP 3 times, never went down...they aren't overly concerned....just want me to keep an eye on things.

Easier said then done! So, now I am so confused on what's him moving and what's a contraction. How can I measure his movements if I can't tell the difference!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Ms. Elizabeth, I read that baby's movement can cause BH, so maybe it's both happening at the same time?! Glad they aren't concerned about your BP... Mine's been right around that same range for a few weeks now.

dan-o, it does sound like something might be happening... not necessarily soon, but that does sound like your body gearing up! And I'm with you on the house; mine is reallllly bugging me. Like, it's so disorganized and full of extra stuff that we don't even have room to put the moses basket next to the bed right now! Eeep!


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

So confusing! I'm going to be confusing myself to until the end!


----------



## k4th

Dan-o - it does sound like you're getting ready :thumbup: :happydance:

Dan-o & Harley Quinn - my house is really getting on my nerves. I called a cleaning company today & they're coming round on Monday to give me a quite for a deep clean. I hate the idea of having someone in my house doing the cleaning :blush: But with spd & exhaustion, I've been putting it off for weeks now!! It needs doing before all the visitors descend after baby!!!


----------



## sammynashley

Had my last midwife appt today until after I have baby! Can't believe it! My bp was a little high but it wasn't that bad 130/84. Also found out little man is 4/5ths engaged which explains the bowling ball feeling and the pains I've been getting. I'm hoping labour doesn't occur and I make it until the 29th. 

Also found out I have the same thing as k4th with the separation of the muscles but wasn't offered any help until 8 weeks postpartum :( hopefully it doesn't get any worse.


----------



## babyvaughan

Today we meet with the Pediatric Urologist its an hr drive and my fiance was able to get out of work to come so I'm thankful for that. I believe he is going to explain the condition and create a plan with us as my ultrasound isn't until next Tuesday to check on baby. Next week they will decide whether to take him out right away. Theres still hope he could be totally better or same which means he can stay in, just can't wait for it to be Tuesday already so I can stop wondering and prepare myself either way!


----------



## Srrme

I'm having pretty frequent and painful contractions for the past hour. I'm not sure if it's labor or not. I'm about to give my MW a call. &#128522;


----------



## Babygirl3289

babyvaughan said:


> Today we meet with the Pediatric Urologist its an hr drive and my fiance was able to get out of work to come so I'm thankful for that. I believe he is going to explain the condition and create a plan with us as my ultrasound isn't until next Tuesday to check on baby. Next week they will decide whether to take him out right away. Theres still hope he could be totally better or same which means he can stay in, just can't wait for it to be Tuesday already so I can stop wondering and prepare myself either way!


Sorry Babyv - I cant remember what was going on with your baby?


----------



## Babygirl3289

Srrme said:


> I'm having pretty frequent and painful contractions for the past hour. I'm not sure if it's labor or not. I'm about to give my MW a call. &#128522;


Ohh yay! and you are 38 weeks!!!!:cloud9:


----------



## Bubbles1088

Good luck, Srrme!


----------



## Livvy

Hope it's the real thing, Srrme!!


----------



## dan-o

Good luck srrme!!!! :wohoo:

Babyv, hope Tuesday come around quickly for you, the not knowing must be torture. Hoping all looks good with bubba and you get to carry on. Xx


----------



## dan-o

I've been having horrendous braxton hicks today, my worst day so far. No wonder I've lost my plug. Don't think it means much in my case though, it's too early! :dohh: if I was a couple of week further on I'd go out for a long walk and help things along! As I'm only 35w is early night for me once the kids are sorted I think!


----------



## k4th

Good luck srme!!

Sammy - sorry you have separated muscles too. Hopefully we can fix them again!!

Babyv - good luck for your appointment. Hope you get good news. 

Dan-o - hope you get a good sleep! I can't stay in bed longer than 4-5 hours atm without having to get up & walk around to lose some stiffness from my hips. 

Afm - had a cup of RLT this afternoon & got two Braxton hicks over the following 2-3 hours. Whoop!! Might be a coincidence lol, but still made me happy :happydance:


----------



## timeforababy

srrme - ooooohhhhhh!!!!! Let us know.

joy - congratulations!! wow, another baby on here.

k4th and sammy, sorry to hear about the diastesis :( hopefully both of you will get lots of help and it will improve.

dan-o, hope you get to sleep?

I'm on full dose of metformin now and it's amazing for the blood sugar levels but it's giving me SOOOOO much heartburn i can barely eat. this is pretty crap. only 2 more days of work. how did that happen?????????


----------



## Babygirl3289

I don't get that many Braxton Hicks, I have had them just very far and few between. And now I can't remember the last time I have had one. Is that bad?


----------



## Alea

Good luck srrme!


----------



## Srrme

Still having contractions. MW is on her way. &#128513;


----------



## Tasha

Good luck Hun.


He arrived safe and well at 4.02pm. We had an induction due to reduced fetal movements and borderline bradycardic


----------



## Bubbles1088

Tasha, congrats! I'm glad he is doing well! I love the name!


----------



## Srrme

Congratulations, Tasha!!!!


----------



## dan-o

Omg congratulations Tasha!!! Words simply cannot express how happy I am for you right now. Welcome to the world little rainbow xxx


----------



## sammynashley

Good luck srrme!


Congratulations on your little rainbow Tasha! So happy for you!


----------



## timeforababy

WOO HOO.

Congratulations tasha!!


----------



## Babygirl3289

Good luck Srrme!

Congrats Tasha! SO beyond happy for you and your precious baby! Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Khatif

Congratulations Tasha! I am happy for all the babies but your new teared me up! I hope you guys are doing well. 


Good luck Srrme! Keep us updated!


----------



## k4th

Amazing news - congratulations tasha!!!! So so happy for you!! :) :happydance:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Yay!!! Congrats, Tasha!!! So, so, so happy for you! What a great name. :)


And good luck, Srrme! Thinking of you!


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Congrats joy and tasha!!! So exciting !


----------



## babyvaughan

Babygirl- my baby has one kidney that has remained dialated since 20 wks they have to moniter it so it doesn't get worse to the point the kidney is damaged. If its worse at my scan Tuesday they are taking him out to aviod damage. 

Question, I just had my bp done and it was 136 over 65 I normally am 110 over 60ish so this is high for me. Along with my feet & hands swelling I'm worried I could have pre-eclampsia should I call my ob after we leave or just wait til tomorrows appt? I've also been having period like cramps!


----------



## Rach87

Tasha thats fantastic news! So glad you now have your baby in your arms! :hugs:


----------



## Livvy

Congratulations Tasha!!! IT'S A BOY!!!!!


----------



## hollyw79

TASHA~ congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! what an absolutely WONDERFUL name!! I LOVE it!!! 

Srme~ I hope things are going well! 

babyv~ I would say just to discuss it tomorrow. I hope it's just a fluke thing! I'm sorry about the kidney issue :( It's good they are keeping a close eye on you! :hugs:


----------



## MamaBee413

Tasha, yayayayayayay!!!!! So happy for your rainbow bundle. Congrats. 

Srme, keep us updated when you can....

babyvaughan, I hope things look amazing Tuesday and baby is alright. Also, keep us updated. 

AFM, I've been so cranky today that I think I understand why animals run away and hide to have their babies. My poor family.....


----------



## hollyw79

MamaBee413 said:


> AFM, I've been so cranky today that I think I understand why animals run away and hide to have their babies. My poor family.....

:rofl: 

sooooo true :haha:


----------



## Srrme

Quick update! She was born! 6 pounds 10 ounces and 19 1/2 inches!


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Congratulations! !!!!


----------



## MamaBee413

Congrats! I hope you're both well and look forward to pics!


----------



## countryblonde

Congrats joy, Tasha and srrme!! 3 babies today! Makes me want July to come so much faster. I don't wanna wait anymore!! Enjoy your first snuggles &#128522;


----------



## Bubbles1088

Mamabee, LOL!!! I was like that yesterday. Poor DH...

Congrats, Srrme!!! So exciting! :happydance:


----------



## Starlight34

Congrats to all the newborn babies from this thread! :thumbup: So many are coming into the world now, very exciting! Mine is mostly likely not far behind. My body is getting pretty sore, having more BH's lately. I see my doctor tomorrow, anxious to see what she says. I have GD, so I might be induced early.


----------



## greats

Congrats to all the new babies making their arrivals!!! I'm seriously loving coming to this thread to see all these baby announcements! Lol


----------



## Khatif

Congratulations Smrre! Have a nice rest and waiting for your story!


----------



## babyvaughan

Congrats to Tasha & Srme so happy for you both can't wait to see photos!! 

Appt went great we learned a lot and so happy with having this doctor for our son. He was so kind, explained everything, and drew us pictures of all the possible conditions and how they correct them etc. Now we have clarity and a plan! Baby has to have 3 tests done when he is week old, it will give us a diagnosis, 2 of 5 possible conditions require surgery right away the rest will resolve as he grows. 98% sucess rate on the surgeries.I feel bad about the tests but I know he won't remember them and its to get him a healthy life. One thing cool I learned is in the 3rd trimester 95% of the amnoic fluid is urine, he said that since my levels were good it shows baby is peeing a good amount dispite the issue! :)


----------



## Harley Quinn

Congrats, Srrme! Yay!!!

I'm so glad you had a successful appointment, babyv! Clarity and a plan sounds like exactly what you needed! Now you just need the baby. :)


----------



## Tasha

Congrats Srme.

If any of you are on fb, you'll seen Orion's photo and our story if you go to Count the kicks wall (the bit where people write posts) I will write a proper birth story soon xx


----------



## Khatif

Tasha, I will be there! Cannot wait to see and read. I hope I liked the good page :D


----------



## Harley Quinn

Oh, Tasha, he is absolutely adorable!!! I am so glad you listened to your instincts and made a fuss. You're absolutely right; no ones knows baby better than the woman who is carrying him/her in her belly!


----------



## dan-o

Ohhhhh more babies :wohoo: congratulations srrme!!!

Tasha I'm not but I will wait patiently for piccies and story :) :hugs: <3


----------



## dan-o

I've lost more plug this morning, this time with blood in. Feel achy, Brixton hickey, and irritable too.

Hubby totally snowed under at work with 3 functions and a wedding on Saturday (he's a chef) so I'm stuck at home with the kids and no car and no one I can call. Yikes. Hoping it's just things opening up slowly in advance, as I labour quick and am still in premie territory :wacko:


----------



## Khatif

dan-o said:


> I've lost more plug this morning, this time with blood in. Feel achy, Brixton hickey, and irritable too.
> 
> Hubby totally snowed under at work with 3 functions and a wedding on Saturday (he's a chef) so I'm stuck at home with the kids and no car and no one I can call. Yikes. Hoping it's just things opening up slowly in advance, as I labour quick and am still in premie territory :wacko:

Did you call the midwife? I hope it's all right with you and the baby!


----------



## dan-o

Thanks, no not yet. I think they are in the office at 10am, so I may try then. Probably nothing though, seems way too early! Pink discharge now but no labour pains thankfully!


----------



## Khatif

I am thinking to call the midwife. The movements of my girl are just weird. I feel her move but it so weak almost nothing what is very different from the past weeks and days when sometimes I even felt pain when she turned or something.
Yesterday she was already not too active and now there are no strong moves. I hate to call them again since I know they are not going to do anything and I feel like I bother them but I am so restless.


----------



## k4th

Always call khatif. You aren't bothering them - it's their job!! Hope bubs is just having a quiet day & she checks out ok :hugs:

Dan-o - exciting that things are starting to happen but I hope baby hangs on for a little longer before making his appearance :)


----------



## Tasha

I will do that later Dano :) ring them at least they can ease your mind.

Khatif do it, always follow your instincts. Better to be seen and know everything is okay xx


----------



## dan-o

How are you Tasha? Are you allowed LO in with you or is he being monitored?

Khatif I agree, deffo go in for a quick trace and peace of mind xx


----------



## Wishing1010

Many congrats to you, Tasha!!!!! So glad you are able to hold your little man in your arms now, I am over the moon for you!!!!!!!

Srrme, congrats on your little princess!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wonderful news!!!!!!!!


----------



## hollyw79

Congratulations Srme!!!! 


Tasha... Do you have a fb link??


----------



## Medzi

Congrats srrme and Tasha!!! I'm so happy for you both! 

I think so far all team yellows have been boys! 

Doing well here... Owen's jaundice levels have finally started to get slowly bettee and it looks like he won't need light therapy :)


----------



## Lumi

Congrats to all who have had their beautiful little ones arrive!


----------



## dan-o

Excellent news it's clearing Medzi! Jaundice can be so stubborn!!


----------



## Khatif

I called them. I am waiting for the Ctg and ultrasound now. Getting very nervous.


----------



## dan-o

Thinking of you khatif, hope it shows all is well xxx


----------



## sammynashley

Congratulations srrme!! 


Babyv- glad you had a very good appointment with your doctor. Least you now know what your dealing with. It's nice he talked and explained everything Indepth with you.

Khatif- I hope the ctg goes ok, thinking of you.

Medzi- glad to hear the jaundice is slowly going.


Afm- I had 3 hours of irregular tightenings last night some where really painful but as soon as I laid in bed they stopped. I still can't shake this cleaning bug. I've never nested so much before. Also have the health visitor out today, hoping it goes well.


----------



## cdex67

Tasha I am so incredibly happy for you! Congratulations and beautiful name!!
Srrme congratulations to you as well!!

My little man is 5 days old now, it's probably time to take down my ticker ;) we've been home since Monday and he is doing amazing. Everything was perfect at his checkup yesterday.


----------



## MamaBee413

He's lovely, Tasha! So glad you were in the right place. 

Dano, I hope yours is slowly prepping and baby waits for your hubby to be less busy and a little more grown. Keep us posted.

Khatif, let us know when you can that things are alright. I'm believing they are :)


----------



## MKHewson

Congrats to all the Momma's with babies in their arms, its wonderful reading about that.

I am on the final few weeks at work, I am finished on the 30th. My upcoming sections has been on my mind so much. Even last night I dreamt about it last night, and real life and dream merged. There was a moment when the Dr touch me and the baby moved I came flying up out of bed was awful. 

Too much on the mind


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

so today is my wedding! (well, a quick escape to town hall) :happydance: so, i'm creating announcements....since things are going to pretty much go....we got married....and by the time the post man delivers that announcement...we had a baby! :haha: so I'm trying to combine the two in a cute way.

so, we are playing with the camera. thought i'd share!
 



Attached Files:







skirted silhouette.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## dan-o

Wow gorgeous photo MsE!! Congratulations on getting married!! I guess you will be MrsE from now on!! :haha:

:hug: mk Hun did you have a csection with DD? X


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Thanks dan-o. hehe, yeah, tomorrow I will have to begin the paperwork for my drivers license...health insurance...oh boy!


----------



## dan-o

We got married pregnant too. I was 7m with Ds1. Only took us 9 years to get round to it :haha: very glad we did though!


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Not sure how it works in other states/areas....but when the hospital told he he'd have to sign an affidavit to claim parental rights stating he was the father....and if anything happened to me....he wouldn't be the next of kin....I know it's not a huge deal....but all of us having the same last name sure would make it easier!


----------



## Livvy

He's BEAUTIFUL, Tasha. :) 

Srrme congratulations!! Now you have your little princess. :) can't wait to see pics!

So my sister in law just found out they're having ANOTHER girl... That makes 6 girls on my husband's side and NO boys!! If mine is a girl... Oh my.


----------



## Khatif

I had a ctg and an scan. Everything looks fine. Baby HB is good and she is moving. She doesn't make big movements, but she is active. We have seen it but at the moment she is hitting the placenta again so I hardly feel it. 
The midwife asked me to keep an eye on it but she also hopes that I will feel here better again. 
She also told me to relax a bit more so I don't get too many BH.


----------



## Livvy

Glad everything looks ok Khatif :hugs:


----------



## babyvaughan

Ms Elizabeth said:


> so today is my wedding! (well, a quick escape to town hall) :happydance: so, i'm creating announcements....since things are going to pretty much go....we got married....and by the time the post man delivers that announcement...we had a baby! :haha: so I'm trying to combine the two in a cute way.
> 
> so, we are playing with the camera. thought i'd share!

Ahh congrats on getting married today!! :D


----------



## dan-o

Glad everything looked ok today khatif xx


----------



## babyvaughan

36 weeks today!! :) I have a OB appt today, hoping they check me see If I made any progress I doubt I have but well see!! Tuesday is just around the corner I cant wait to know whats happening, I'm really hoping that either way they let me go into July even if its July 1st haha!


----------



## Babygirl3289

Khatif - Good job going in to get checked. Always listen to your gut! Glad baby is looking good :) 

Tasha and Srrme - Congrats!!!! Tasha he is so beautiful!! <3

I have not been having (or noticing) many BH .. Is this normal or is it bad? 

Can't believe all these babies are being born! Cannot wait to hold my son in my arms!


----------



## MKHewson

dan-o said:


> Wow gorgeous photo MsE!! Congratulations on getting married!! I guess you will be MrsE from now on!! :haha:
> 
> :hug: mk Hun did you have a csection with DD? X

I did, and to be honest the csection part was fine, nothing traumatic. I had more issues with the induction prior and all the meds. It didnt hurt, my physical recovery was fine. I am just focus on it, and driving myself a little crazy LOL

Thanks for respondin BTW


----------



## Khatif

Babygirl3289 said:


> Khatif - Good job going in to get checked. Always listen to your gut! Glad baby is looking good :)
> 
> Tasha and Srrme - Congrats!!!! Tasha he is so beautiful!! <3
> 
> I have not been having (or noticing) many BH .. Is this normal or is it bad?
> 
> Can't believe all these babies are being born! Cannot wait to hold my son in my arms!

I think it's normal. We still have some weeks left and some women never gets BH or they don't notice it.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Glad all is well, Khatif. Must be a relief!

Congrats, MsE!!!

Happy 36 weeks, BabyV!

AFM, Dr. appt today. Getting the GBS swab and getting my cervix checked and all that fun stuff. Curious to see where I'm at. I hope something is happening!


----------



## k4th

Glad all is well khatif

Babygirl - I didn't notice any Braxton hicks at all with dd. Not one :dohh: have had many more this time around. Dd was born at 40 +1 so she wasn't hugely delayed by me not noticing them!


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

babyvaughan said:


> Ahh congrats on getting married today!! :D


Thanks!! 2 hour countdown! :happydance:


----------



## Babygirl3289

Great thank you ladies :) 

Also, I would assume since I am having a scheduled C-section, that I wouldn't be getting the GBS swab? 

Last night we put the gliding rocking chair , the rocker/bassinet, and the organizer together! Getting excited! I will wash his clothes this weekend , and then in about 2 weeks I will boil his pacifiers, bottle nipples, etc. - or should I do that like a week before he is due?


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Congratulations Tasha on your beautiful baby boy! I am so overjoyed for you, especially after everything you've been through! I will try to get on FB later to read your birth story and see pictures.

Srme, Congratulations on your little princess!

AFM, Sean and I came home yesterday and everything is going great so far. Breastfeeding is a lot harder than I thought, especially since my milk hasn't come in yet. He had low blood sugar when he was born so we've bern supplementing his nursing a with formula, but we should be able to stop that when my milk comes in.

Here's a pic of my little man in his coming home outfit yesterday! I still can't believe how beautiful he is!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## babyvaughan

Babygirl3289 said:


> Great thank you ladies :)
> 
> Also, I would assume since I am having a scheduled C-section, that I wouldn't be getting the GBS swab?
> 
> Last night we put the gliding rocking chair , the rocker/bassinet, and the organizer together! Getting excited! I will wash his clothes this weekend , and then in about 2 weeks I will boil his pacifiers, bottle nipples, etc. - or should I do that like a week before he is due?

No we still have to get the GBS in case we go into labor prior to our scheduled c-section, I'm getting mine today :/


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Here's another pic. I'm so proud to show him off! :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 16


----------



## LuvallmyH

Congratulation on all these beautiful babies! 
I can't believe so many are here already. 

Afm: I have a u/s tomorrow to check this baby's position since he's been transverse all along. I suspect he's oblique at best. I think our next step is a version sometime after Tuesday (I'll be 37 w then.) Maybe he'll be head down & I won't have to worry. He doesn't feel head down.


----------



## Babygirl3289

Joy- he is soooooo adorable!! Yes breastfeeding is pretty tricky. Keep trying though :) 

Babyv- Oh ok thanks. I wasn't sure if they would still do that.


----------



## k4th

Joy - he's gorgeous!!!!

MsE - hope you're having a wonderful wedding!!

LuvallmyH - hope baby has turned for you!! Mine is oblique now - has been head down for ages & has just changed his/her mind. We're going to have little devils lol!! :winkwink:


----------



## LuvallmyH

k4th said:


> Joy - he's gorgeous!!!!
> 
> MsE - hope you're having a wonderful wedding!!
> 
> LuvallmyH - hope baby has turned for you!! Mine is oblique now - has been head down for ages & has just changed his/her mind. We're going to have little devils lol!! :winkwink:

What's the plan for you? I have no idea with an oblique baby. Do they still try to turn them or do they usually turn in labor? You'd think I'd have more experience, but all the rest have been head down, lol.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Well cervix is closed so no dilation yet. I do have PUPPP though like I thought. The Dr. is trying to get me a steroid cream for it but the one she called in is hella expensive, even with insurance, so we are trying to get her to do a cheaper one. Other than that, the GBS swab felt like sandpaper. Baby's heart was at 133 so that's good. Everything went pretty normally. Now I go back every week, so next appt is next Wednesday. I really hope there's some dilation by then...


----------



## babyvaughan

I'm 1 cm 50% effaced. I got the gbs swab done so well see how that turns out! Ahh now I just have to get to Tuesday for the scan and so I know what's happening with baby! Getting everything ready in case they move my c-section up that day! 

Joy- he is so precious!!


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

k4th said:


> MsE - hope you're having a wonderful wedding!!

thank you! it was so much fun!! and now we are official!! :happydance:


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

joy - he's sooooo adorable!!!


----------



## CertifiedOreo

First of all CONGRATS to all births!! So exciting!!
I just got back from my 36 week appt and I decided to let them check me and I am 1 and a half centimeters dilated and 50% effaced!! SO EXCITED! My midwife kept saying how low her head was too. She said her head was crazy low. Its all crazy to think about because when they checked my when I was around 39 weeks pregnant with my daughter I was 1 and a half cm dilated then as well and I had her less than two days later, but I could have been that dilated for weeks also so who knows but its all so close!!!


----------



## Amherst1994

Hi everybody!!! I'm back!

First off, CONGRATS on all of the babies! My goodness they are all so beautiful and am making me so excited to meet my little one! I have been stalking this thread pretty hardcore, but I have either been too exhausted or too busy to really contribute much. 

Had a slight crisis which took up much of my time. My husband was doing some yard work on 1 May with a chainsaw and essentially chopped through half of his foot with it. It ended up getting infected and he was in the hospital for awhile. He's been completely unable to walk (and thus work) until yesterday. I had to take another job and was working 60-70 hours a week to make ends meet while he was injured. This of course had to happen while we were in the middle of renovating our entire house. We didn't even have a bedroom and were sleeping on the floor in our living room. This doubled with me being extremely pregnant...I was not a happy camper!!!

He's finally healed enough to begin physical therapy and to go back to work (thank GOD) so now I spend my days fixing our house up and getting ready for the baby. The baby won't have a nursery for awhile but we finally fixed up the bedroom and we can all be together in that one room. 

Baby is healthy and his head is extremely low. I am measuring 35 weeks and have been for a little while so if the measurement isn't up next week they want to do an ultrasound. I'm not too worried because he feel so so so strong and I've been tiny this entire pregnancy. I shouldn't be too worried right? Fundal height isn't THAT big of a deal....right?

My midwife didn't check me for dilation or anything but she said his head is locked into my pelvis and is super low...does this mean I might go into labor sooner rather than later? I don't know how much weight engagement carries in the whole scheme of things...

Anyway, it's so good to be back and I finally can start chatting with some of you lovely ladies again!!!!!


----------



## hollyw79

Joyofmylife~ how ADORABLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cloud9:

Amherst~ wow, that sounds like a total nightmare!! hopefully things quiet down for you!!! :hugs:


----------



## dan-o

Omg my waters have gone!!!! About 2 hours ago! 
I'm in hospital now had steroids as I'm still preterm, waiting for antibiotics (GBS+) having tightenings but nothing major. Baby looks good on trace. 

Eeeeeekkkkk :wohoo:


----------



## Livvy

Ahhhhh good luck dan-o!!! Thinking of you! Keep us posted!


----------



## hollyw79

Good luck Dan-o!


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Good luck!!


----------



## hollyw79

I'll happily take some labor dust from you ladies in another 2-3 weeks :haha:


----------



## Amherst1994

Oh my gosh!!!!! Good luck!!!!!!!


----------



## dan-o

Lol I'd have waited two weeks if I could!! Impatient baby! Contracting now and on my feet finally!


----------



## greats

Awe good luck dan-o!!! How exciting!


----------



## CertifiedOreo

How exiting dan-o!!! good luck!


----------



## CertifiedOreo

Haha we posted the same exact thing!


----------



## countryblonde

Ahhh good luck dano! Hope everything goes smoothly.. can't wait to see pics of another early July babe!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Yay! Best of luck, dan-o! Hope everything goes smoothly!


----------



## dan-o

Thanks! Still contracting but waiting to turn the corner into full blown labour id say. Water just keeps coming with every tightening, I must have had loads and loads lol!!! Can't believe it was low at one point!


----------



## MamaBee413

What a day! 

Congrats on the new marriage, Mrs. E! Your picture is beautiful and a sweet way to announce. Could you also do one with the new hubby holding you?

Joy, Sean is so cute. Keep at the breastfeeding-it gets easier. And feel free to keep sharing pics :)

Dan-o, yay! Good luck with everything and hopefully baby will be ready and healthy. DI'd hubby make it? (wondering if I'm remembering right that he was the one with the busy schedule....)


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Good luck Dano! I'm sure you'll do great! Can't wait to see the announcement of your baby's arrival.


----------



## dan-o

Mama yeah my waters went just after midnight, so he was home from work and had just fallen asleep :haha: he's called his boss to let them know. Poor them having all that to do without him, I feel really bad lol!!!

Still impatiently waiting to get the the puffing and panting stage :coffee:


----------



## babyvaughan

Ahhh dano yay!!! Can't wait for a picture of your little guy!! :)


----------



## dan-o

Contractions getting stronger now!! :yipee:

Think I have a new midwife at 8am and some more antibiotics. Actually managed to get them on board properly this time (missed the window last 2 times!)


----------



## k4th

Yay dan-o!!!! :wohoo: good luck!!

LuvallmyH - I have a consultant appointment in two weeks time so I'll find out then what they think about baby's position. I have low platelets so my blood doesn't clot well & baby might have it too so I don't think they'll risk trying to turn him/her. I think it will be straight to a section for me :wacko: :( Trying to think positive - turn baby!!!!


----------



## Medzi

Good luck dan-o!!


----------



## hollyw79

I'm so excited for you Dan o! I hope you're holding your little guy!!! :hugs:


----------



## dan-o

Miles off having a very strange labour. My other two were fast and furious. Off the monitor for a breather, hoping it does the trick!


----------



## RaquelDee

Best of luck, Dan-o. Will be thinking of you. 

Ms E, big congratulations on the wedding! I love the photo.

Joy, he is one beautiful boy. 

Yay for me, finished work today! Think I'll be spending the next five weeks sleeping. :sleep:


----------



## dan-o

Not going great, my contractions have fizzled out to just irregular and painful so im now under induction. First drip going in right now. Baby seems fine at the mo I'm on continuous trace until this baby is out. Poor little thing obviously not ready but too many risks to leave him in. 

On my own for a few hours as hubby's had to dash off and sort the kids!!!!


----------



## sammynashley

Good luck dan-o will be thinking of you!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Good luck, dan-o!!!


----------



## poppy

Good luck Dano!


----------



## Alea

Good luck dan-o!


----------



## babyvaughan

Dano- I hope you are doing well and if not already soon to be holding your little guy! :)


----------



## Jrepp

Congrats to everyone that has had their baby/ies and good luck Dan-o!


----------



## Babygirl3289

Yay Dan-o! Good luck! Can't wait to see pictures! Hope that baby makes it out soon! 

Tasha- Did your baby have to stay in the NICU at all?

Yes send some labor dust this way in about 3 weeks! :-D


----------



## Babygirl3289

I checked my lab work online and realized I had a GBS swab done already at 8 or 9 weeks pregnant and it was negative. Will they check again do you think?


----------



## Harley Quinn

Oh, dan-o, I hope the induction is going smoothly for you and baby!


Went for my ECV this morning, and to make a kind a long story short, they couldn't attempt it today because the maternity ward was full and they need an open bed when trying to flip baby just in case something goes awry and they need to do an emerg c-section.

So we opted to just wait and see if baby flips on his own. I have my next doctor's appointment on Thursday, so we'll discuss our options then, which are basically two possibilities at this point - a planned c-section or another attempt an ECV in a week or two. We could also try for an ECV followed immediately by an induction around 38 weeks, which is what seems most appealing to me atm. We'll see how I feel on Thursday! :)


----------



## heaveneats

Wow so much happening! Hope all inductions, and babies are doing well! 

I decided not to do ECV, so right now we are hoping he turns in his own, we also had to go into er today for monitoring since I developed severly itchy feet and palms which can mean obstetric cholestasis so if my test for it is positive then they will have to deliver him at 39 weeks. Really trying to make myself think that he will magically flip and my test will be negative and I'll have no worries!


----------



## timeforababy

Dan-o, sorry to hear that. all the best and hopefully things are on the way.

congrats joy! 

and MsE!

so so much good news on this thread at the moment.


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Thinking of you Dano! I hope you're almost there! 

To all the ladies with babies that still need to flip, I hope your procedures go well or the baby decides to flip on his own.


----------



## Babygirl3289

Does anyone know the answer to my question about the GBS swab? I had one done at 8-9 weeks and it was negative, will they do one again at 36 weeks? I am also having a C-section.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Babygirl, sorry, I don't know if they will do it again. I think it is possible for you to have it now, even though you were neg for it early on. I didn't think they did the gbs swab that early. I would ask your doc if it's routine to do it that early and if they will do it again in case you do have it now.


----------



## Rach87

Hope things go well dan-o! 

Just had a check up. Over 1cm dilated and cervix is softening! Great progress from last week. Was less than 1cm and hard. :happydance: got the results from my gbs swab, positive. Boo. Ah well just antibiotics I guess. So excited to be "full term" on sunday!

Not sure babygirl. I dont know if it can change throughout pregnancy or not?


----------



## MamaBee413

Babygirl, they might do it again. You should add it to your question list for your next appt. I completely forgot mine last time and remembered all of my questions later (oops)!

I'm so excited to be closer and closer and yet so anxious about being so far behind. I haven't even pulled the crib out yet and I'll be 37 on Tuesday...eeek!

They are going to scan me again Monday and I can't wait to see him. I was 1cm at my last appt and I'm curious if I've changed. Maybe they'll check again at my visit Monday. (Although I was a 3 for weeks with my daughter and it didn't make any difference). 

I can't wait to hear from dan-o....hope she and baby are well!


----------



## dan-o

Our rainbow baby boy Quinlan Tate arrived safe and sound on 19th June at 35+6 @ 3.40pm, 5lbs 9.5oz (I believe!) 

Eventually had a crazy augmented labour, very short, no pain meds. No birth partner, cut the cord myself :haha: 

Unfortunately the cord snapped in my 'managed' 3rd stage of labour and after a failed attempt at removal by the registrar, I had to have a spinal and manual removal in theatre. Also a bit of a to do about them wanting to give my baby formula while I was away! 

Aaaaanyway.. First peek and I will do a proper birth story ASAP :flower:

He's doing fab so far for a bit early, in with me and latching like a champ, got blood sugars and obs now for a bit, fingers crossed Xxx

https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/392AF2CF-92A7-4154-A323-9B85BA998B3F.jpg


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Sooooo cute! Can't wait to hear your story!


----------



## Rach87

Yay congrats dano!! What an adorable little peanut!


----------



## dan-o

Forgot to add the surgical placenta removal was actually fine, don't worry too much if it happens to you xx


----------



## Wishing1010

Congrats, Dan-O!!!! He is perfect!!!!


----------



## CertifiedOreo

Congrats dan-o! What a cutie!! Enjoy!


----------



## cdex67

Dan-o he's perfect!! Congratulations!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Congrats, dan-o!!!


----------



## babyvaughan

Awh so precious dano!! :) Congrats!!!


----------



## countryblonde

Congrats dano! Can't wait to hear the story : )


----------



## hollyw79

awwwwwwwwwwww Dan-o .. SOO precious!! I'm glad he is doing well despite being a smidgen early! that is one tough cookie and handsome little boy you have there!


----------



## cdex67

If anyone is interested in my birth story, it is the last post in my journal right now.
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...-babydex-way-july-2015-a-32.html#post35689509


----------



## Lumi

So I was having somewhat regular BH/tightening's last night after a round in the bedroom(lol) they were between 2-8mins apart and lasting between 40-60 seconds, starting in my back and travelling to below my bump, this went on for a couple of hours but must have fizzled out after I fell asleep. This morning I think I may have lost some of my mucous plug as(TMI sorry) I had some light brown/pink tinged mucous on a liner and just now went to the toilet and had the same thing again when I wiped..


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Congratulations Dano! He's beautiful!


----------



## RaquelDee

Huge congratulations Dan-o. Well done for doing it on your own. I don't know why, but cutting the cord yourself sounds seriously badass to me! He is gorgeous. Will he need any extra care for being a tad early?

Cdex, thanks for your story. A good reminder to be ready for anything at all future appointments from now on. Wesley is adorable. 

After reading through this thread today, I'm going to go and pack my hospital bag!


----------



## MamaBee413

Yay! LoVing the pics of Wesley and Quinlan; congratulations to both of you. Thanks for sharing them and your stories with us; )


----------



## Jrepp

Babygirl3289 said:


> I checked my lab work online and realized I had a GBS swab done already at 8 or 9 weeks pregnant and it was negative. Will they check again do you think?

If it was positive they will not repeat but treat with antibiotics during labor. If it was negative they will repeat around 35-36 weeks as a negative test early can turn positive later. 



Harley Quinn said:


> Oh, dan-o, I hope the induction is going smoothly for you and baby!
> 
> 
> Went for my ECV this morning, and to make a kind a long story short, they couldn't attempt it today because the maternity ward was full and they need an open bed when trying to flip baby just in case something goes awry and they need to do an emerg c-section.
> 
> So we opted to just wait and see if baby flips on his own. I have my next doctor's appointment on Thursday, so we'll discuss our options then, which are basically two possibilities at this point - a planned c-section or another attempt an ECV in a week or two. We could also try for an ECV followed immediately by an induction around 38 weeks, which is what seems most appealing to me atm. We'll see how I feel on Thursday! :)

Maybe that was a sign that you just needed to give baby some time to do things. If I remember correctly you already have 2 children and multinatal (subsequent pregnancies) the baby has room longer to move around as the uterus is already stretched out. I hope the baby flips before your next appointment.



Rach87 said:


> Hope things go well dan-o!
> 
> Just had a check up. Over 1cm dilated and cervix is softening! Great progress from last week. Was less than 1cm and hard. :happydance: got the results from my gbs swab, positive. Boo. Ah well just antibiotics I guess. So excited to be "full term" on sunday!
> 
> Not sure babygirl. I dont know if it can change throughout pregnancy or not?

That's great that you are starting to dilate, but just remember you can be dilated for weeks before you actually deliver. My sister was at 3cm dilated for almost a month before she went into active labor. 



dan-o said:


> Our rainbow baby boy Quinlan Tate arrived safe and sound on 19th June at 35+6 @ 3.40pm, 5lbs 9.5oz (I believe!)
> 
> Eventually had a crazy augmented labour, very short, no pain meds. No birth partner, cut the cord myself :haha:
> 
> Unfortunately the cord snapped in my 'managed' 3rd stage of labour and after a failed attempt at removal by the registrar, I had to have a spinal and manual removal in theatre. Also a bit of a to do about them wanting to give my baby formula while I was away!
> 
> Aaaaanyway.. First peek and I will do a proper birth story ASAP :flower:
> 
> He's doing fab so far for a bit early, in with me and latching like a champ, got blood sugars and obs now for a bit, fingers crossed Xxx
> 
> https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/392AF2CF-92A7-4154-A323-9B85BA998B3F.jpg

Can't wait to hear/read your birth story. He is so adorable. Congratulation!!!


----------



## Medzi

Congrats dan-o!!! He is perfect <3


----------



## sammynashley

Congratulations Dan-o he's lovely!


----------



## Khatif

Congratulations Dano! He is perfect.


----------



## k4th

Congratulations dan-o - he's gorgeous!!! :)

Thanks for posting your birth story cdex - another little beauty!! :)

I'm trying to convince myself that another 4 weeks isn't long to wait but seeing all these lovely, cuddly bubbas is making me so impatient to hold mine. Hope to see some more little lovelies soon :)


----------



## dan-o

Another piccy, can't believe he's here already <3

https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/185C08BD-D810-4FA0-8B85-9908F48242F7.jpg


----------



## Baby_Dreams

He's beautiful Dan-o x


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Congratulations Tasha and Srrme I missed your announcements xx


----------



## hollyw79

He's the sweetest thing ever Dan o!


----------



## dan-o

Thanks for all the congrats ladies :cloud9: 
Wonder who will be next, very exciting!! Summer solstice coming up, that usually gets a few babies moving!!! :wohoo: 

We may be going home today, didn't expect so soon, kinda scared about putting such a small baby in a car seat tho, ha ha!!! :dohh:


----------



## LuvallmyH

I'm so happy and excited for all the babies being born! The rainbows are especially making me cry tears of joy!


Afm, had my appt yesterday. Baby is finally head down! He is already 7lbs at 36w 3d! Everything else is good. Fought a nasty stomach bug yesterday and last night. Feeling a bit better today.


----------



## Tasha

Dano, congratulations. He is perfect. Our labours sound very similar. My waters were broken at 7.30am and we got stuck at the same (2cm) from then until 3.15pm. I was gutted. DH was just about to go (it was his Nan's funeral) and then I started baring down :haha: we had gone from 2cm to birth at 4.02pm so 47 minutes later.

I can't share photos on here atm, the mirror has done an article about us without permission and I'm sad about it. I know some of you've added me on fb but I've had about 100 friends requests lately so bump your messages to me and i will accept you so you can remain part of our journey xx


----------



## dan-o

Thanks Tasha! Yes sound very similar, nothing to all at breakneck speed lol! What did baby O weigh? 

Are you home yet?

I read about that on your thread, how bloody awful and intrusive of them! Ugh :( :hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

Aw I saw the article this morning Tasha... 

I did send you a friend request a couple of days ago along w a message. :hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

Luv, I'm glad baby is head down!! Great news!


----------



## LIB

I haven't had chance to read through what I've missed but wanted to let you all know that Isaac was born yesterday via c-section weighing 5lb 1oz. He is currently on the neonatal unit and receiving oxygen but stable and well. :)


----------



## Harley Quinn

Congratulations, LIB!!! Glad baby is doing well. How are you feeling?

dan-o, lovely pics! He's so precious and snuggly!

Thanks, for the birth story, cdex! :)

Jrepp, yes, I do think it was a sign and really meant to be that they couldn't fit me in for the ECV yesterday. This is indeed my third baby, and it does feel like he still has some room to spin around on his own. The nurse yesterday also recommended a good chiropractor in town who specializes in prenatal care and might be able to help get my body into a more favourable place for baby to flip. So I will see if I can get an appointment there soon. I feel good about the decision to just wait.

Luv, so glad baby is head down! Sorry about the stomach bug. Hope you're feeling all better now.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Congrats, LIB!

Glad to hear baby is head down now, Luv!


----------



## countryblonde

Congrats lib! And what a great name ( ds is isaac &#128522;) 

I'm so gonna be the last one to birth....


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Congratulations LIB. I'm glad Isaac is doing well. I hope his stay in the NICU is a quick one!


----------



## dan-o

LIB said:


> I haven't had chance to read through what I've missed but wanted to let you all know that Isaac was born yesterday via c-section weighing 5lb 1oz. He is currently on the neonatal unit and receiving oxygen but stable and well. :)

Aww congratulations LIB. So pleased he is stable and well, keep us updated on his investigations xxx


----------



## babyvaughan

Congrats lib! I hope he is able to get out the Nicu soon!


----------



## LIB

So far I know that he will be on oxygen until Monday. Then they are going to scan his heart again. I feel much better knowing he is ok, waiting days between scans was driving me mad recently! I'll try and put up pics when I can.


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Congrats lib!! Sending best wishing your way!!


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Sooo adorable dan-o


----------



## poppy

Congratulations Dan-o and Tasha! Lovely photos Dan-o, he is gorgeous xxx


----------



## poppy

Oh, just caught up with the thread -congratulations to LIB as well xxx


----------



## k4th

Congratulations LIB :) Hope he can come out of nicu on Monday when they assess him x


----------



## Tasha

Congratulations lib x


----------



## MamaBee413

Congrats, LIB and welcome Isaac! I hope he gets a great report Monday!


----------



## timeforababy

WOW, I go away for one day and miss TWO births!

congratulations dan-o!! and LIB!!

And tasha, how awful of them. I always thought you had to give permission for the news story.


----------



## Khatif

Congratulations Lib!


----------



## Medzi

Congrats Lib!

Owen has a scan for his heart scheduled for Tuesday. Keep us posted on Isaac!

Tasha that is awful about the story :(


----------



## Rach87

Congrats Lib! 

Jrepp thanks yes I did know that. I was more excited about my cervix softening, and the fact that things are moving along well. :) 

Lib and medzi hope the scans go well next week.

Tasha, thats wrong they did a story on you without your permission. Can you get some sort of compensation for that? Not that it excuses or makes up for it, but....

Nice to see all the other mamas on here that havent posted in a while!


----------



## Jrepp

Tasha said:


> Dano, congratulations. He is perfect. Our labours sound very similar. My waters were broken at 7.30am and we got stuck at the same (2cm) from then until 3.15pm. I was gutted. DH was just about to go (it was his Nan's funeral) and then I started baring down :haha: we had gone from 2cm to birth at 4.02pm so 47 minutes later.
> 
> I can't share photos on here atm, the mirror has done an article about us without permission and I'm sad about it. I know some of you've added me on fb but I've had about 100 friends requests lately so bump your messages to me and i will accept you so you can remain part of our journey xx

That is absolutely horrible that that had happened to you. I had to look the story up but they made it seem like they had your permission to print the story and had quotes from you. How crazy! I am sorry you are having to deal with all of this BS when you should be on cloud 9 with your new baby. I did add you on facebook but the message was sent to your other box it said. If anyone wants to add me send me a private message and Ill message you the link.



LIB said:


> I haven't had chance to read through what I've missed but wanted to let you all know that Isaac was born yesterday via c-section weighing 5lb 1oz. He is currently on the neonatal unit and receiving oxygen but stable and well. :)

Congratulations. Why is he on the oxygen?



Rach87 said:


> Congrats Lib!
> 
> Jrepp thanks yes I did know that. I was more excited about my cervix softening, and the fact that things are moving along well. :)
> 
> Lib and medzi hope the scans go well next week.
> 
> Tasha, thats wrong they did a story on you without your permission. Can you get some sort of compensation for that?
> 
> Nice to see all the other mamas on here that havent posted in a while!

Did they tell you what position your cervix was in at all?


----------



## Bubbles1088

Tasha, that's horrible about the article. I added you on FB and sent a message. :)


----------



## LIB

Thankyou everyone :) 
Jrepp - he is on oxygen to take pressure off his heart and lungs a bit. They're planning to remove it tomorrow I think.


----------



## jumpingo

i secretly come by this thread about once a month or so and today i just read an entire month's worth of exciting posts! congrats to everyone who has had their babies!:baby: and good luck to the rest of you!!:thumbup:


----------



## Amherst1994

Congrats lib and Dan-O on your beautiful little ones!!!!! 

Went to a concert last night and on the way home started having horrible lower back pains....it was a constant dull ache that peaked at random intervals..it kept going like that sporadically until I finally went to bed way after midnight and after some restless sleep I woke up this morning feeling very sore and crampy and otherwise very whiny! :cry:

OH thought for sure I was going into labor. I have no idea what was (is) happening! 

All I know is I definitely am feeling off today and have feel like I have spent the last few hours (and actually days) on the toilet with an upset belly. ick.

Hope some of you ladies are holding up better than me! I think I'm just emotional and tired (perfect combination)!


----------



## babyvaughan

Amherst- I hope you get feeling better!


----------



## heaveneats

Got my results back from midwife, she called me and I do indeed have obstetric cholestasis :( so they are wanting baby out at 38 weeks and I'll have more ultrasounds :(


----------



## MamaBee413

Heaveneats, sorry to hear that. Do you get to choose the date? 

Amherst, I hope you're feeling better...let us know if it turned into labor ;)

Can I ask a stupid question.....what/where is the article that was written without permission?

And another stupid question: baby has decreased movements today and I've had strong bought of diarrhea. I pulled out my doppler and his heartbeat is fine. Should I call the nurse or just wait until my appt in the morning?


----------



## MamaBee413

I wrote that last question and he decides to move all over. ...so nevermind about that one :)


----------



## heaveneats

Mamabee not sure yet, I will know more tomorrow since they are transferring my care now to an OB who I think will set a date, it all happened fast


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Great to hear from you jumpingo! Congratulations on baby baymax! 

Heaven, sorry you received bad news. What are the risks with obstetric cholestasis?


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Hope you're feeling better Amherst! It might be signs of early labor! :)


----------



## Harley Quinn

Aw, sorry to hear that heaveneats. We have the same due date, I think, and it kind of looks like I might be induced around 38 weeks depending on if my baby stays breech or not. Anyway, if indeed we both have our babies around 38 weeks, they could be Canada Day babies! :)


----------



## Srrme

I hope everyone is doing well! Congratulations to all of the other mamas who have had their babies!! :hugs:

Here's my birth story. 

I started having mild contractions at 11:00am. They were lasting approximately 30 seconds, and coming every 7-10 minutes. I called my Midwife just in case, and she told me to keep an eye on them and call her if they started to last at least 60 seconds. They continued at the same pace so I continued on as I usually would, cleaning and tending to the kids. Around 4:00pm they became more intense so I started to time them. They were lasting 50-60 seconds and coming every 3-5 minutes. At that point they were very painful so I called my Midwife again who headed on over. I paced up and down the hallway as my Midwife and her assistant arrived and prepared the bedroom. I'm very quiet during labor, and my Midwife kept asking me if I was having contractions! At 5:15pm I felt like it was time to push so I crawled in the bed. My Midwife checked my cervix at that point just so we knew what to expect and I was 9-10cm. She helped me get into position after that and I began pushing with each contraction. My Midwife broke my water at 5:36pm after I asked her to and my beautiful baby girl was born at 5:38pm at home. Once she let out her first cry my boys came in to meet her. :cloud9: They're all head over heels!

It was such an easy labor (and my longest!) and delivery. I am SO happy I was able to birth and deliver at home, in a stress-free environment.


----------



## babyvaughan

Srrme- I'm glad it went so well for you and you were able to stay in the comfort of your own home! :)


----------



## hollyw79

that's awesome Srme! I am glad your little girl was born in the comfort of your own home! :hugs:


----------



## MamaBee413

Srme, thanks for sharing. That sounds like a lovely way to deliver and I love that your boys love her so much already!


----------



## Khatif

Tasha said:


> Dano, congratulations. He is perfect. Our labours sound very similar. My waters were broken at 7.30am and we got stuck at the same (2cm) from then until 3.15pm. I was gutted. DH was just about to go (it was his Nan's funeral) and then I started baring down :haha: we had gone from 2cm to birth at 4.02pm so 47 minutes later.
> 
> I can't share photos on here atm, the mirror has done an article about us without permission and I'm sad about it. I know some of you've added me on fb but I've had about 100 friends requests lately so bump your messages to me and i will accept you so you can remain part of our journey xx

I am sorry for that Tasha! It is horrible and you do not need this crap right now. I hope you can do something about it. How are you doing and your little miracle?



Harley Quinn said:


> Jrepp, yes, I do think it was a sign and really meant to be that they couldn't fit me in for the ECV yesterday. This is indeed my third baby, and it does feel like he still has some room to spin around on his own. The nurse yesterday also recommended a good chiropractor in town who specializes in prenatal care and might be able to help get my body into a more favourable place for baby to flip. So I will see if I can get an appointment there soon. I feel good about the decision to just wait.

Are you trying to flip the baby?



countryblonde said:


> Congrats lib! And what a great name ( ds is isaac &#128522;)
> 
> I'm so gonna be the last one to birth....

We have almost the same due date so we are going to wait here together :)



LIB said:


> So far I know that he will be on oxygen until Monday. Then they are going to scan his heart again. I feel much better knowing he is ok, waiting days between scans was driving me mad recently! I'll try and put up pics when I can.

Oh, I will thinking of you. I hope you get all good news on Monday. Keep us updated if you have time!



Medzi said:


> Congrats Lib!
> 
> Owen has a scan for his heart scheduled for Tuesday. Keep us posted on Isaac!
> 
> Tasha that is awful about the story :(

I will thinking of you tomorrow and waiting for the news. How are you?



MamaBee413 said:


> I wrote that last question and he decides to move all over. ...so nevermind about that one :)

Hehe, they are making a fool of us all the time :). I cannot wait to hold my little one so I don't need to worry about her inside. Of course, there will be several other things to worry about :)



heaveneats said:


> Mamabee not sure yet, I will know more tomorrow since they are transferring my care now to an OB who I think will set a date, it all happened fast

I am sorry to hearing it. I hope you can be "happy" with the OB and his decision!

Do we have a Facebook group? I am 35 weeks now. 3 more weeks left until the school of my son is over and we have some free time to relax.
My son's birthday is at 8 July we will celebrate it at the 11th. After that I ready for my little girl to come.


----------



## dan-o

Wow srrme that sounds like the most perfect labour and delivery, truly wonderful :cloud9: thanks for sharing, I absolutely love reading birth stories <3


----------



## Khatif

Srrme, what a nice birth story. You made it sound easy and beautiful :). I am happy you had a good experience at home, as you hoped.


----------



## Wishing1010

We are going to have so many babies over the next few weeks!

OB appt for me this afternoon, not expecting anything fun yet. :coffee:


----------



## dan-o

I'm having trouble with a post Dural puncture headache, basically I've lost a bit of spinal fluid through the hole they made in my back (had spinal block to have retained placenta removed) and the lack of pressure causes extreme head and neck pain.. I went back to hospital yesterday daytime but came home again last night. I may have to have a little repair if it doesn't resolve today. 

Aside from that we are doing amazing. Came home after just 24 hours, Quinlan has been just like a normal term baby in every way, he definitely planned to come early all along I think! I feel so blessed and lucky! I feel totally fine as well, no damage down below (amazingly!) blood loss average, no pain, very contented.. it's just the awful head when I move. Very frustrating! 

My milk has come in and done its usual thing, I have epic engorgement today, poor boy doesn't know what to do with It all, I swear he was sighing as I was trying to encourage him to take just a bit more earlier!! :haha:


----------



## sammynashley

Tasha- sorry to hear they write an article without your permission, that's just not right.

Srrme- lovely birth story! Glad it went well for you.

Dan-o- your headache sounds awful! Didn't realise such thing could happen..worries me a bit with my spinal next week. Glad you and baby are doing well tho. 


Afm- 38 weeks today :) only 7 days until my section!!! and I still don't have my hospital bag packed yet.. I'm terrible I just can't find the motivation :( I've been cleaning to house like a mad man but my bags not packed and nor is the kids for when they go to the mil's Sunday. 

My boobs are so sore tho! :( feels like I've been in a vice.


----------



## Khatif

dan-o said:


> I'm having trouble with a post Dural puncture headache, basically I've lost a bit of spinal fluid through the hole they made in my back (had spinal block to have retained placenta removed) and the lack of pressure causes extreme head and neck pain.. I went back to hospital yesterday daytime but came home again last night. I may have to have a little repair if it doesn't resolve today.
> :

That sounds awful! I hope you get better soon! I am happy to hear that you are guys doing so well!


----------



## k4th

Glad your little man is doing well dan-o. Sorry to hear about the spinal side effects, hope it repairs itself!!

I feel like I've still an eternity to wait lol. 4 weeks, 2 days & counting to due date!!


----------



## dan-o

Sammy I wouldn't worry too much, it's rare, less than 1 in 100 and usually only if they have to go in a few times. I'm just unlucky I guess :haha: they can repair it but it can mean some backache afterwards, so they try pain meds and rest first x


----------



## LIB

Hi everyone! Hope all the other babies are doing well! Isaac is completely off oxygen support now and they say his heart is stronger too. He has begun to be screened for cardiomyapathy too. I got to change him for the first time this morning! I'm on 2 hr pump duty for feeding atm, tiring!


----------



## Amherst1994

Great news about being off the oxygen, lib!! He must be getting stronger every day now! 

Srrme, your birth story really comforted me! I'm not necessarily nervous about labor, I just have no idea what to expect as everybody's experiences can vary....always nice to read a positive and calming story where everything turned out perfectly!!

I hope you feel better soon Dan-o!!!! Are you on complete bed rest or just told to take it easy???

AFM- I'm feeling so so crampy this morning. If I wasn't pregnant I would swear I was on or about to be on my cycle. I'm even off my food (which does not happen...my OH began to take this very seriously when I turned down a bite of his breakfast:haha:). Taking it easy today at home and wrapping up a term paper. Oh joy!!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Glad to hear you guys are doing well, dan-o! I hope the issue resolves itself so you don't have to have another procedure done.

LIB, that's fantastic news! Sounds like he's getting stronger now! :)

Amherst, I've felt crampy like that this past week myself, like I'm about to start AF. Hoping that's good news for us both! FX!!!


----------



## Jrepp

I am with you ladies on the cramping. I had really really really bad cramps last week but realized that it was the 17-18 and my period would have been here (I have continued to cramp at AF and ovulation per usual despite being pregnant) but the cramping has continued. I am also getting these feelings in my crotch like being stabbed with a taser on the end of a knife. Has anyone else experienced that?


----------



## babyvaughan

Dano- I'm glad things are going so well besides the headache that sounds awful!! 

LIB- That's great news, glad your little guy is being so strong :) 

AFM: Tomorrow's my scan that decides if he's coming out even earlier! Not really nervous just ready to know whats happening and see how big he has become last time he was 5lbs 4oz at 32 weeks I'm curious if he is still a big guy or not lol. Our hospital bag is officially packed and we assembled the swing/bouncer over the weekend :) We just need to clean the car out again and we're ready!!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Khatif said:


> Are you trying to flip the baby?

Yes, kind of. I have been doing some of the "exercises" on the Spinning Babies website, but now it feels like baby has shifted and I'm not sure if he's head-down or not. Feels like he might be oblique or transverse now. But I'm not going to continue the Spinning Babies techniques in case he is head-down because it could get him to flip back to breech! Just going to wait until my doc's appt on Thursday to see what position he's in and go from there.



Wishing1010 said:


> We are going to have so many babies over the next few weeks!
> 
> OB appt for me this afternoon, not expecting anything fun yet. :coffee:

 I hope you have a good appointment!



dan-o said:


> I'm having trouble with a post Dural puncture headache, basically I've lost a bit of spinal fluid through the hole they made in my back (had spinal block to have retained placenta removed) and the lack of pressure causes extreme head and neck pain.. I went back to hospital yesterday daytime but came home again last night. I may have to have a little repair if it doesn't resolve today.
> 
> Aside from that we are doing amazing. Came home after just 24 hours, Quinlan has been just like a normal term baby in every way, he definitely planned to come early all along I think! I feel so blessed and lucky! I feel totally fine as well, no damage down below (amazingly!) blood loss average, no pain, very contented.. it's just the awful head when I move. Very frustrating!
> 
> My milk has come in and done its usual thing, I have epic engorgement today, poor boy doesn't know what to do with It all, I swear he was sighing as I was trying to encourage him to take just a bit more earlier!! :haha:

 Ouch! I've heard those puncture headaches can be awful. :( Hope it either goes away or they can repair it for you. And hooray for lots of milk! :)



sammynashley said:


> Afm- 38 weeks today :) only 7 days until my section!!! and I still don't have my hospital bag packed yet.. I'm terrible I just can't find the motivation :( I've been cleaning to house like a mad man but my bags not packed and nor is the kids for when they go to the mil's Sunday.
> 
> 
> I don't have anything packed yet either! Well, I have a list for both my hospital bag and the kids' overnight bag for the in-laws, but I only have like 1 or 2 things actually in the bag. Gotta get on that!
> 
> 
> 
> LIB said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! Hope all the other babies are doing well! Isaac is completely off oxygen support now and they say his heart is stronger too. He has begun to be screened for cardiomyapathy too. I got to change him for the first time this morning! I'm on 2 hr pump duty for feeding atm, tiring!
> 
> Great news! Man, you must be tired with that feeding schedule. Hang in there!
> 
> 
> 
> Amherst1994 said:
> 
> 
> AFM- I'm feeling so so crampy this morning. If I wasn't pregnant I would swear I was on or about to be on my cycle. I'm even off my food (which does not happen...my OH began to take this very seriously when I turned down a bite of his breakfast:haha:). Taking it easy today at home and wrapping up a term paper. Oh joy!!Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm... sounds like your body might be getting ready! Exciting! Have fun with the paper... I'd rather deliver a baby than do that! :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> I am with you ladies on the cramping. I had really really really bad cramps last week but realized that it was the 17-18 and my period would have been here (I have continued to cramp at AF and ovulation per usual despite being pregnant) but the cramping has continued. I am also getting these feelings in my crotch like being stabbed with a taser on the end of a knife. Has anyone else experienced that?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I get the taser feeling sometimes! Usually when I'm walking around, and often just after I've gone pee. So might be different than what you're experiencing, but it does feel like a taser! I keep thinking of a thread I saw on here once, in either the second or third tri forum, called "Vagina lightning." LOL.
> 
> 
> Srrme, thank you for sharing your birth story! Sounds like it went really well for you! So glad!
> 
> AFM, as I mentioned above, I think baby has switched from breech to perhaps oblique or transverse? His kicks/punches are all on my right side now, rather than down low as before. I realize this is still not a good position for birth (I believe they usually treat oblique or transverse the same as breech?), but good to know baby has room to move in there. Just waiting for my appt on Thursday to find out baby's exact position and make a plan from there. :)Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## Babygirl3289

Congrats Cdex and Dan-o! Such precious babies!! So happy thing went well. 

Srrme- Amazing birth story!! 

LIB- great news on him coming off the oxygen!! praying things continue to be stable for your little one! <3


So happy for everyone! 

Countryblonde- I am right there with you! I have 4 1/2 weeks left! We can all still talk to one another :) 


AFM - I had some cramping last night and a contraction but just 1 and it went away. But man it lasted a good 30 seconds! 

We got a pool over the weekend since it is going to reach almost 100 degrees here in Oregon this week! Got my hubby a wallet for Father's Day, he really needed one and liked it! We also had a bbq at my sisters for the Dad's :) Such a great weekend!


----------



## timeforababy

LIB, so happy to hear your boy is off oxygen.

Dan-o, hopefully the headache resolves itself. You know, you're the second person with a spinal block that I know has had it. I do wonder if it isn't quite so rare?

Srrme- thanks for the birth story. so amazing.

sammy - so close!! you'll get everything ready in time.

as for me, last consultant appointment today. Induction booked for 2 weeks from now if baby doesn't make it out on its own. I've been taken off the section list as fibroid moved, sugars are ok and essentially not hypertensive. What a turnaround from 20 weeks ago!!!!


----------



## babyvaughan

My doctor said cramping like your period is your uterus practicing/preparing for labor! I don't get it so often but like once a day. I was 1 cm last time curious what I'll be on wednesday!


----------



## Livvy

I had a doctor's visit today and things are progressing SO SLOWLY. :( I'm not even quite 1 cm dilated yet. Sigh...


----------



## Harley Quinn

Babygirl, a pool sounds soooooo nice! Enjoy!

timeforababy, what a turnaround indeed! Are you happy about the change?

Aw, Livvy, don't be too discouraged. I think especially with your first baby, the dilating doesn't really mean a whole lot at this stage. I know it's hard because so many ladies have been having their babies early in this thread, but I bet we'll end up with a number of overdue ones too! Hang in there! I'm sure your body will do what it needs to do when the time comes (i.e. when baby is good and ready). :hugs:

Well, my doctor has been trying to reach me today but we keep missing each other on the phone! I have no idea what he's calling about so it's driving me a little crazy over here!


----------



## Livvy

Thanks Harley, I've just been having so much pain/pressure down there that I thought for sure things were moving right along! I don't think I can do this for another 4 weeks! Also, your last day of work is soon!! Excited? :)


----------



## Babygirl3289

You will get there Livvy! I now how frustrating that is to wait! 

Thanks Harley - We will definitely enjoy the pool :) 

I have my OB checkup today pretty soon. Nothing major though , just a check up!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Aw, yeah, it's so hard to wait when you're feeling crappy and in pain. Makes those last few weeks feel like forever.

YES, I am very excited for my last day! I've had my mat leave replacement trained for a while now, so since she is doing all my work for me I am sooooo bored. (Hence, why I'm on BnB right now. ;)).


----------



## babyvaughan

Harley- did you get your GBS swab recently maybe it's for the results of that!?


----------



## Harley Quinn

I actually didn't have to do the GBS swab! I had given them a urine sample at the previous visit because I thought I might have a UTI and it came back pos for GBS. So no swab for me. Lucked out on that one (except for the being GBS+ part... lol).

No, he called because I guess the ECV followed immediately by induction is not actually an option at this point (he said they would only do that if I had a successful ECV but then baby flipped back to breech). So if baby is still breech at my apt on Thursday, then we will schedule an ECV for Monday. Or perhaps just schedule a C-section if I change my mind between now and Thursday! I'm just praying baby is head-down by then!!!!


----------



## hollyw79

I hope baby cooperates HarleyQuinn :hugs: Definitely still a good possibility!!! fx'd! :hugs:


----------



## countryblonde

Bump update! 34 and 35 weeks... anyone else think I've dropped a bit? Or am I imagining it?!

Glad everyone is doing well and that the babies are doing well as well! There is still time for those uncooperative ones to flip! Fingers crossed for you guys

Sorry about the effects of the spinal.dano. hopefully that resolves itself quickly. 

Tasha so sorry about the article written without your permission. That has to be incredibly frustrating!
 



Attached Files:







5222015221628.jpg
File size: 42.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## MamaBee413

Those headaches sound terrible and I hope the issue resolves without another procedure.

It seems like we are all deep in the trenches now. The early babies are coming, we will have some on time, and probably right many overdues. I'm eager to know where I'll fall ;) Term is tomorrow for me, but I do hope he waits a bit longer. And hopefully those babies that haven't turned yet will all cooperate!

Countryblonde, you do look different this week. I don't know if baby shifted position or dropped, but looks like progress.

AFM, I had my regular appt and another scan today. Everything is looking good. They didn't check my cervix and so I don't know if I'm making progress there or not, bit know it wouldn't matter much to know the number anyway. The scan went well. He's still measuring behind, but not terribly so. He has lots of hair! We watched it wave in the fluid. I hope it is like my son's hair was and stands straight up like a baby monkey; I loved it! Then, we had out of town company and so quite the busy day. I made the mistake of having ice cream after dinner with everyone (I've had lactose intolerance with this pregnancy) and so I had to miss out on part of the visit sick. Oh well...my own fault. But we got in some pool time and the kids got good cousin n time in so all in all a great day. Time to hit the hay and hope for sleep ;)


----------



## MamaBee413

Oh, and jrepp....I think that is baby hitting the cervix that makes that pain. LOL at "vaginal lightning"!


----------



## lucy1

Section booked for 13th July due to persistent oblique breech presentation!

Feeling relieved I'm in agony. I am so so so sore and tender where her head is and I'm taking maximum daily painkillers for backache from having to position myself weird to get comfortable. It's going to be a looooong 3 weeks though for me and my cockeyed bump


----------



## babyvaughan

Lucy- baby gets in positions that get very painful I can't imagine having that all the time :/ hang in there I know it feels like forever but it will be here before you know it! If you can get in a pool it may help with your back. My back used to hurt so bad but the pool made all of it go away!


----------



## dan-o

Ohh Lucy, I sympathise. DS2 was oblique until a few days before I had him! Very uncomfy position! 

Harley, hope that little one turns soon and you can avoid the ECV. 

Luvallmy, how is your boy doing? Has he turned yet? 

Country, beautiful bump, definite droppage!! Xx

Mama bee great news on the scan! 

Livvy you never know. I was super uncomfy in the week before Quinlan arrived! Don't go on dilation with #1, I was 0cm when induced with Sidney the day before I had him! 

LIB fantastic news Hun!! Sounds like he's doing great! Well done you for cracking on with pump duty <3 must be so hard when you can't do everything for him yet :hugs: 

Jrepp, ahh good old lightening crotch!! A sign things are moving in the right direction I believe! 

Babyvaghan hope the scan goes well today! 

Tomeforababy that's interesting. I wonder if it's sometimes dismissed as a normal headache? Hmm! Hope you appt goes well, 2 weeks!! Eek!


----------



## timeforababy

Harley- yes, I think I'm happy to try a vaginal birth (recovery times are much more appealing!)

oh, 38 weeks today and FIRST DAY OF MATERNITY. I'm bored already so on work emails (sorry...).

I didn't think baby had dropped but according to my notes from yesterday i'm 3/5th engaged. hope baby gets a move on.


----------



## Alea

Sorry I have fallen off the face of the earth - moving has been a bit of a nightmare! All settled in now and having some BHs as I type this, so hope this is a sign of things to come but also that he or she hangs on a little longer.

Congratulations to those who have had their babies! They're just gorgeous.


----------



## Tasha

It's so busy in here, it's hard to keep up but I am reading everything. 

My birth story https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/birth-stories-announcements/2321029-finally-vbac-induction.html


----------



## poppy

Had my 36 week midwife appointment and baby is still head down, measuring on dates and is 4/5ths engaged. That must have been why I've been feeling like down pressure. I had a scan a couple of weeks ago and my low placenta has moved up to 8cm away from the cervix, so all good to go! I'm hoping to get to at least 38 weeks, as this allows me to finish up at work and gives me more time with the baby at the other end of maternity leave.


----------



## Babygirl3289

Had my OB visit yesterday. Everything looks great- fundal height was 32 cm, baby's heart rate is in the 130's, I have gained 24 lbs so far , only 4 1/2 weeks to go, so hopefully I wont go over 28 lbs! B/P looks great too :) 

I do have the Diastasis recti - My OB said that at some point it could cause a hernia possibly, but she said it wasn't that bad. And I do have to have another GBS swab test done. 

Dan-o - My next appointment is July 9th - OB check up , and then July 17th is Pre-op appointment with OB and anesthesiologist appointment, and that's it until baby is born! :)


----------



## babyvaughan

Scan went well they did the 4d scan again my 3rd time getting that it was neat! Baby is crammed in there with very chubby cheeks :) He is 97th percentile 8lbs 1oz and I'm only 36 wks & 5 days LOL his kidney was a tiny bit worse but she said he is safe to stay in there until my C-section so unless he decides otherwise he gets to be a July baby :D At the scan he had the hiccups it was neat watch it and know that the feeling I assumed was hiccups really was, he also opened his eyes, stuck his tongue out, and was putting his fingers in his mouth! :)


----------



## Livvy

That's so cute. How fun to have a scan so far along, Babyv, when they're acting like proper babies!!


----------



## Alea

Maisie Grace born 23rd June @ 19.58, 4lb 14oz


----------



## Lumi

Congratulations Alea! !


----------



## Babygirl3289

Alea said:


> Maisie Grace born 23rd June @ 19.58, 4lb 14oz



OMG! You actually went into labor? Is baby needing some intensive care? Congrats!:flower:


----------



## Bubbles1088

Congrats, Alea! I hope she's doing well!


----------



## greats

Congrats, Alea! How is she doing?


----------



## Rach87

Congrats Alea!


----------



## babyvaughan

Congrats Alea! I hope baby is doing well! :)


----------



## Bubbles1088

37 weeks today. I am every bit as tired as I look in this picture.
 



Attached Files:







photo (33).jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 10


----------



## hollyw79

Congratulations Alea! I hope all is well!! :hugs:

Bubbles.. you look great! I feel ya on the fatigue. Sitting is my favorite hobby these days :haha:


----------



## MamaBee413

Great news, Alex! Hope you are feeling great and baby is well. 

Bubbles, you look cute! I'm supposed to do maternity pics Thursday and feel like I look awful. I know I want the pics, but I dread them.

I think the tired runs my body anymore. Also, my boobs and other parts have swollen up lately (anyone else swollen down there ;) )?


----------



## Wishing1010

Congrats, Alea!!!! Hope all is well!!!

Bubbles, you look adorable and your bump looks low!!!!

37 weeks for me as well, ready for her to come!https://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a556/barnkn312/Mobile%20Uploads/20150623_065722_zpskoidd9me.jpg


----------



## Bubbles1088

Thanks everyone! Holly sitting is kinda what I've been doing these days too. :haha: There really isn't a whole lot else I can manage at the moment...

Wishing, I love your bump! Yours is pretty low too! Also it feels good to know that not just I think my bump has lowered. Thanks for the reassurance! :)

Mamabee I'm sure you look wonderful! We all think we look like cows right now but we probably don't. ;) We are just self-conscious mamas.


----------



## LuvallmyH

I think my bump is smaller. Maybe because he's changed position and dropped? I've also been sick and lost 5lbs....


So many of us are so close!


----------



## babyvaughan

Luv- mine seems a little smaller to now that he has dropped :)


----------



## jbk

Hey everyone!! I have been away studying for my boards that I took today!! I should find out if I passed tomorrow morning and then I will be a Registered Nurse!!! I, also, have an appt tomorrow! She is going to check my cervix to see if he is head down, so fingers crossed for that!! Can't believe how many have been born already!! Congrats all you ladies!


----------



## Rach87

Great bumps bubbles and luv! Luv it does look a bit smaller. Sorry youve been sick :hugs:

Heres my comparison. Hit term on sunday! So excited and can't believe its already this far in pregnancy. Seems like we were all just reaching v-day! Now we're t-day! (Or d-day to those who've had their peanuts already) :haha:
 



Attached Files:







PhotoGrid_1435075476488.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Jrepp

You ladies look great! I apparently look like a beach ball with stick legs. The baby is still giving me knife taser to the vagina at night mostly and something has been moving so painfully in my right side. I can't even find a comfy position because I can feel him on my sides when I lay on the left or right.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 47.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Harley Quinn

Congrats, Alea! Super cute name for your little peanut! Hope you are both doing well. :)


----------



## Tasha

Ahhh love all the bump photos. I got one the day before he was born which I love, so make sure you take them very regularly atm.

Alea congratulations xx


----------



## babyvaughan

Cute bumps!!


----------



## Khatif

Congrats, Alea! 

Cute bumps ladies! You all look great! It's amazing how different the bellies are.! I will try to take a new photo as well.

Sorry for not reacting on all of you know. I had some busy and very weird day.
My mother is coming just over two weeks. She will come when I am 38 weeks and will stay with us almost until the end of August. 
I had a very strange experience last night. I had some contractions, but I am not sure if I had it or I just was dreaming about.

I am so tired and very honestly getting very fed up. I am done with being pregnant. I still want her to wait three more weeks but I am not sure how I will make through these weeks. 
I am very impatient and the fact that she is moving so little freaks me out all the time. It makes waiting even worse. I just want her out and to know that she is healthy and fine.


----------



## RaquelDee

Congratulations, Alea - love the name. 

Bub was looking good at 35 week growth scan a few days ago. 70th percentile, so on the larger side. I know size from scans is very inexact, but I'm pretty small so I hope it's more of an overestimate than an underestimate. I think bub is also starting to engage as my bump has changed shape and doesn't look quite as big this morning. Less than five weeks to go and things are starting to feel real.


----------



## Alea

Thanks for all of your kind messages. I can't believe baby is here and it's a girl! We didn't know what we were having and to now have a daughter is just wonderful. 

Maisie is currently in intensive care but is doing well. She is having some help with her breathing and a tube for feeding, and she has a little jaundice so she is having some light therapy to help clear that up.


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Congratulations Alea xx


----------



## LIB

Congratulations Alea! 
I'm being discharged from my ward today, I've been given a parent room so I can still be close to Isaac. Tried to breastfeed him for the first time today, he didn't do much but we will keep trying! One step closer to being home


----------



## dan-o

Alea said:


> Maisie Grace born 23rd June @ 19.58, 4lb 14oz

Oh goodness!! Congratulations!! Another early baby, wow, hope she's doing fab and you are too xxx


----------



## dan-o

Just saw your update, glad she's nice and stable, hope she gets to come home very soon xxx

What happened? Did you go into labour? Xx


----------



## dan-o

Lib I hope he can get the hang of it soon, bless him. Thank goodness they can keep you close to him. Are you allowed to hold him more now and get some skin to skin time? X


----------



## LIB

dan-o said:


> Lib I hope he can get the hang of it soon, bless him. Thank goodness they can keep you close to him. Are you allowed to hold him more now and get some skin to skin time? X

Yes, I hope so too! Although I'm prepared for a struggle as dd was the same weight and 4 weeks early and I had a had time with her. I think I am allowed to do it more now, I'd only held him twice until today!


----------



## k4th

Congrats alea :)

Lib - good luck with the bf. very glad to hear hospital are letting you stay close by :)

Babygirl - sorry to hear you have diastasis recti too :(

Afm - pretty sure baby is still oblique, or perhaps transverse at this point *sigh* Labour feels like a million years away yet & bubs is clearly not helping by not being in quite the right position. Can't wait for him/her to arrive!! :)


----------



## Babygirl3289

Mamabee- I get pretty swollen down there, especially after sex. It causes pain/pressure sometimes too, but I do have some veins on my vulva. 

I slept terribly last night - tossed and turned (its so hard to roll over in bed now), my whole body aches, my ribs burn... these 4 weeks and 2 days will drag :( Ughhhhh

Cute bumps ladies! Getting so close!


----------



## dan-o

I was also mega swollen down below with varicose veins down there as well, but it's all shrunk back to normal already! Way TMI but it looks so small now :haha:


----------



## Srrme

Mine looks small now too dan-o! Haha.


----------



## sammynashley

Alea- congratulations! Glad she's stable :)

Lib- I hope the breastfeeding doesn't turn out to be too much of a struggle for you. 


Afm- I had my pre-op for my section today, feel mixed emotions over it excited but very scared! I was given all my medication plus the list of do's and dont's. I was told minimal stay is 24hrs but the like you out after 48hrs after csection I'd love 24hrs asking as things where 100% ok! 

Also found out hubby can stay in the hospital with me too which has really cheered me up as I find midwives can be too busy faffing around with someone that's had a section so I'll have hubby there for help. 

Still petrified of my spinal tho :( wish I could be more positive but I'm petrified.


----------



## Starlight34

Hi ladies!
Sorry I haven't been posting much, but I still follow you all. Congrats to even more new babies being born! All is quiet here, had a bit of a false alarm the other day, I was having terrible cramps in my tummy, I thought I was in labour. Went to the hospital, they did some tests, found nothing wrong, and baby was doing just fine, no dilation. My doctor thinks she will have me induced pretty soon though, I see her tomorrow. I can relate to all the ladies near the end having discomfort, I am done with being pregnant. I feel like a swollen blimp, lol!


----------



## Babygirl3289

dan-o said:


> I was also mega swollen down below with varicose veins down there as well, but it's all shrunk back to normal already! Way TMI but it looks so small now :haha:

Yay I am glad they shrink! Wahoo!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Had my OB appt today. 70% effaced but no dilation yet, which she said is normal, just depends on the pregnancy/person. The exam also hurt, and she said it's because I am thinning out so much. It didn't hurt last week at all but it was super uncomfortable today. 

Sooo glad to be progressing! I was afraid I wasn't at all! :happydance:


----------



## sammynashley

Hi ladies asking for a bit of advice really, I've been getting really obvious tightenings for the last 2 and a half hours a bit irregular from 3 mins apart to 5 and at times 9 mins apart. They range from 30 to 51seconds. Could these be braxtons hicks or should I get my bum off to the hospital to get checked? I've never laboured so not sure what to look for.


----------



## Tasha

Bubbles yay for progression.

Sammy go get seen. They're long for braxton hicks, yes they're irregular but I've read stories of some ladies never having regular contractions and actually mine were in early labour but not regular when I was just giving birth.


----------



## sammynashley

Thanks tasha. Since typing that out I've only had two worried about getting there and them telling me it's a false alarm. As it is it's just me and the children indoors hubby's at his mothers 40 miles away :(


----------



## dan-o

Sammy can a community MW maybe come to you to check? Are you strictly section only?

Starlight glad all is well, hopefully you will start yourself ASAP then! 

Bubbles sounds like progress indeed! Fx!


----------



## MamaBee413

Babygirl3289 said:


> Mamabee- I get pretty swollen down there, especially after sex. It causes pain/pressure sometimes too, but I do have some veins on my vulva.

I feel like a kid with a full, saggy diaper! :/


----------



## sammynashley

Sadly were not lucky enough to have a community midwife come out to check, the tightenings have slowed down a little but they are still there. I'm section due to too many risks going natural according to the registra but I guess if baby wanted to come that way and my body wasn't under any stress the birth could be natural.


----------



## dan-o

Had a overwhelming day here, Quinns first school run in buggy, midwife for heel pricks postnatal and weigh and two lots of family in, who stayed the whole day. Poor Quinn got very sleepy and yellow by the end of the day, he was passed round far too much for a premie, I was not happy at all. i stripped him off as soon as everyone went and had 4 hours of skin to skin and cluster feeding. Worked a treat and he's back to his normal self now. Phew. 

Looking forwrd to a night of undisturbed snuggles with my boy.. and lots of feeding! 

Off to register his birth tomorrow, exciting! Still seems surreal he's here, feel so blessed!! <3


----------



## dan-o

Tough call sammy, it's a nightmare when no ones about isn't it?! Have you tried a bath and a lie down? I found that usually tells the difference for me as it stops/slows if its just BH x


----------



## Babygirl3289

Sammy- Also try laying on your left side and drink a couple tall glasses of water also!


----------



## Babygirl3289

MamaBee413 said:


> Babygirl3289 said:
> 
> 
> Mamabee- I get pretty swollen down there, especially after sex. It causes pain/pressure sometimes too, but I do have some veins on my vulva.
> 
> I feel like a kid with a full, saggy diaper! :/Click to expand...

haha I know what you mean! It's awful - Especially with the pressure and pain


----------



## madtowngirl

Hi ladies! I haven't really posted a lot, but I have an update! My water broke very suddenly on Monday, which was 36w4d for us. At the hospital, the doctor determined by ultrasound that she was breech. I had a c-section that night, and my baby girl, Terra Rei, was born at 8:21 p.m., weighing 5 pounds, 6 ounces. 

I'm pretty sore, and she's having some trouble with latching, but we're recovering pretty well! Her father and I are already in love!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Congrats madtowngirl!!!


----------



## heaveneats

Congrats madtown!

Right now I'm really itchy, having a hard time wearing any sort of clothing at all, and on top of it all I've developed another yeast infection :( I met with an OBgyn at my local hospital since my bloods came back higher for obstetric cholestasis right now they are waiting for one final result which will depict if this baby has to come out asap. If that's the case then I will be induced/ csectioned soon after results, I also will be doing ECV on Monday and finding out results, I'm so stressed right now for it all I hope results are neg and he can stay in for a bit, plus side is though I'm 37 weeks today woo hoo


----------



## Lumi

Anyone else told they are having a big baby? My bub has been at the top on the charts at every scan, at my last growth scan his head was measuring 40w5d and weight estimated at 6lb 12oz (this scan was done at 34w). He is my first and I am starting to worry about his head getting stuck, especially as I am being induced(not because of bubs size, for other reasons).

ETA- He is on the 97th percentile


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Congratulations Alea & Madtowngirl on your precious baby girls!


----------



## babyvaughan

Lumi said:


> Anyone else told they are having a big baby? My bub has been at the top on the charts at every scan, at my last growth scan his head was measuring 40w5d and weight estimated at 6lb 12oz (this scan was done at 34w). He is my first and I am starting to worry about his head getting stuck, especially as I am being induced(not because of bubs size, for other reasons).
> 
> ETA- He is on the 97th percentile


My baby is 97th percentile also he weighed 8lbs 1oz at my scan yesterday (36w5d) My scan before this he was 90th percentile and 5lb 4oz at (32w) 
I'm having a C-section but for other reasoning, she did say that they likely would have wanted one anyway with him being so big and my first baby with really 3 weeks to go but since I'm having by c-section I only have 2 weeks left!


----------



## babyvaughan

Today I had my check with regular OB, I am 2cm dilated and 50% tomorrow I hit 37 weeks which is exciting!! :) I got the Tdap shot today as it was my last day, I debated forever over getting it but I felt i'd regret not doing it. I also found out my GBS was negative YAY! I signed the consent for the C-section, and was able to ask all the questions I had and understand exactly what to expect. Doc said due to my adhesion's the surgery may take several hours its just depends if they can avoid them. She said 2-3 nights stay but possibly more again depending on how the surgery goes and what they have to do in there. I feel so much better about having him now and that tomorrow I will be term :)


----------



## babyvaughan

madtowngirl said:


> Hi ladies! I haven't really posted a lot, but I have an update! My water broke very suddenly on Monday, which was 36w4d for us. At the hospital, the doctor determined by ultrasound that she was breech. I had a c-section that night, and my baby girl, Terra Rei, was born at 8:21 p.m., weighing 5 pounds, 6 ounces.
> 
> I'm pretty sore, and she's having some trouble with latching, but we're recovering pretty well! Her father and I are already in love!

Congrats!! We had the same due date :) Glad you guys are doing well!


----------



## sammynashley

Morning ladies,

After 5 hours of tightenings they eventually stopped. :( feel a little sad but think this baby's just keeping me on my toes! Woke up this morning feeling very crampy and uncomfortable hubby asked me to describe it but I just can't my lower belly feels very very sore and pressured and when I'm walking it starts off the tightenings. Wish my body would make its mind up as to what it's doing!!


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

So every ultrasound tech comments how my little guy has his head so far in my cervix and how low he is. If my cervix is so thin...and he's already there....anyone have any experience with how labor will be? I dream I'll start contractions, stand up and wush...there he is.


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

sammynashley said:


> Morning ladies,
> 
> After 5 hours of tightenings they eventually stopped. :( feel a little sad but think this baby's just keeping me on my toes! Woke up this morning feeling very crampy and uncomfortable hubby asked me to describe it but I just can't my lower belly feels very very sore and pressured and when I'm walking it starts off the tightenings. Wish my body would make its mind up as to what it's doing!!

Awwww, sorry! Sounds frustrating


----------



## dan-o

Sammy you sound close to me. I was like that in the last few days with both 2 & 3!


----------



## dan-o

babyvaughan said:


> madtowngirl said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I haven't really posted a lot, but I have an update! My water broke very suddenly on Monday, which was 36w4d for us. At the hospital, the doctor determined by ultrasound that she was breech. I had a c-section that night, and my baby girl, Terra Rei, was born at 8:21 p.m., weighing 5 pounds, 6 ounces.
> 
> I'm pretty sore, and she's having some trouble with latching, but we're recovering pretty well! Her father and I are already in love!
> 
> Congrats!! We had the same due date :) Glad you guys are doing well!Click to expand...

Huge congratulations on the safe arrival of your precious rainbow madtowngirl!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Khatif

I had a midwife appointment today. I was sent to a ctg again because I don't feel her move as much.

Ctg was prima. HB is perfect, she moves enough. They also made an sca. She is measuring right on track. My water is a little bit less but still normal. Because the water is less, she may move less and the placenta holds back the rest. However from now on I have to go to ctg twice a week to make sure she us fine.
I am a bit scared even though I know she is fine.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Congrats, madtowngirl! I'm sure she'll latch better as she gets bigger. Those little ones can have trouble at the start with their tiny little mouths. :)

Lumi, I've not been told I'm having a big baby this time around (although I'm still expecting it anyway), but my first little guy was in the 97th percentile when he was born (was 9 lb. 4 oz. at birth). His head didn't get stuck, but one of his shoulders did. The doc had to lay me on my back with my feet up in the air and then push on my belly to reposition him and get his shoulder out from behind my pelvis. It was unexpected, but the doc handled it like a pro so I wasn't too worried at the time. It was more looking back on it that I was like, "Wow, that could have gone much worse." I guess I'm saying, don't worry. Just trust your body, your doctor, and the process. :flower:

babyv, so glad you are feeling good about the section and have all your questions answered!

Sorry, Ms. E, I don't think I have any experience with that. I did have a very quick second labour, though. It was pretty intense, but it made for a much easier recovery after.

Sammy, sorry your feeling so uncomfortable still and that that tightenings didn't turn into anything. Hang in there!

Khatif, glad the ctg showed baby is doing great! Try not to worry too much, but of course go get checked if you feel anything has changed!

AFM, I've got a check-up in a few hours, so I'll know soon whether baby has flipped on his own or if he's still breech. He feels head-down now, but I don't want to get my hopes up until the doctor can confirm it. 

The other great news for me is that today is the first day of my maternity leave! Woooo!!!!


----------



## Medzi

Congrats Alea and Madtowngirl!

I'm trying to keep up! Been busy! Today we are going to my moms. She is 2 hours away and I'll be on my own with the 2 boys. Thankfully, I'm feeling pretty confident :) Owen had the ultrasound on his heart a few days ago. He did fantastic considering it was an hour! No results yet. 

Getting so anxious for all of you <3


----------



## Babygirl3289

Medzi said:


> Congrats Alea and Madtowngirl!
> 
> I'm trying to keep up! Been busy! Today we are going to my moms. She is 2 hours away and I'll be on my own with the 2 boys. Thankfully, I'm feeling pretty confident :) Owen had the ultrasound on his heart a few days ago. He did fantastic considering it was an hour! No results yet.
> 
> Getting so anxious for all of you <3

Good luck with the boys today! I pray things will be totally fine! 
Keep us updated :)


----------



## babyvaughan

37 weeks today!! :D


----------



## Babygirl3289

I decided I am going to take my Maternity leave starting July 20th! So at least I get about a week to get things prepared, if he doesn't come earlier than that :) So my last day would be July 17th! Just about 3 weeks! YAY!

Also, Dan-o I didn't know if you saw my post - I have an OB check up on July 9th and 2 other appointments on July 17th - pre op with OB and Pre-op with Anesthesiologist. Thanks!


----------



## Jrepp

Had my 35 week appointment today. Things are looking fantastic! Baby boy is head down and pressing on my cervix. I'm at 50% effacement but no dilation. Heart beat nice and strong. Induction is up in the air but will likely be done at 40 weeks if he isn't here by then, but they aren't expecting me to go the full 40 weeks. They estimate him to be 5.5 pounds now and probably about 7-7.5 at birth. My next appointment is in 2 weeks (we opted to skip next week due to the holiday and come in if something changes).


----------



## Livvy

Yay Jrepp!! So glad he turned!


----------



## babyvaughan

Yay jrepp that's good news!! :)


----------



## Harley Quinn

Good luck today, Medzi! Glad Owen did well at the ultrasound and hoping the results are perfect!

Happy 37 weeks, babyv!

Yay, Jrepp, so glad baby is head-down!

My little guy is head-down now too! Wooo!!! He's not engaged yet, but I guess that's common for second and third babies to not engage until much later or even during labour? I'm hoping he's at least far down enough for the doc to do a sweep next week (I'll be 38 weeks). I want to get things going if we can; my lower back/hips are killing me!!!

Oh, and my BP was a bit high, even when the doc took it a second time at the end of the appt. He seemed okay with it, so it's not tooo high, but he said if I have any headaches ore blurry vision that won't go away, I should go get seen.


----------



## Babygirl3289

Awesome news Jrepp!! :) So exciting !


----------



## LuvallmyH

Had my mw check up today. Baby is engaged and very low. No wonder I am in so much extra pelvic pain. About 1 cm & not really effaced. Kind of surprising considering this is #8. I think it is also because he has not been head down for very long. Next appt I'll have a sweep and hopefully get things moving. I have honestly had a very emotional and physically tough pregnancy. I'm anxious to feel better & have this baby!

Hooray Harley Quinn! I'm so glad baby is head down now too!


----------



## Livvy

Fx'd your baby comes soon Luv (and mine too! :haha:)

I need to not cook anymore in this heat... I am dying.


----------



## babyvaughan

I'm really feeling pregnancy today, this morning I had lower discomfort it went away but i'm very sluggish and this 90 degree weather is not helping! I think its nap time lol. Really worried about having a newborn with this heat, I guess we will just be by the AC until summers over!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Thanks, Luv! Glad your little guy is head down too! And I swear mine must be going in and out of being engaged, because I've had extra pelvic discomfort ever since he went head down too. Here's hoping both our little guys arrive soon!

babyv, I've been wondering about having a newborn in this super hot weather too. Mostly thinking about all the cute newborn clothes I bought him and how he probably won't even wear them because he'll be in just a diaper all the time to keep him cool! :haha:


----------



## MamaBee413

So glad to hear all these babies are turning, fingers crossed for the rest! 

I've felt terrible today. If mood were a sign of labor, I'd be full in by now. I even cried paying at a checkout today for no reason. I think I freaked the teen boy cashier out a little. 

We did maternity pics, but it was in the 100 degree heat at 2pm. I probably will look melted in them...lol! We came home and I had my husband take a mostly nude one of me (one with the cloth wrapped around and behind you like the wind is blowing it). I love it, but don't know that I'm brave enough to share on the internet. 

I'm so torn between wanting baby to come on and savoring these last bits of pregnancy since this is likely our last time. Anyone else struggling?


----------



## dan-o

So pleased to hear theses babies are turning!! :yipee:

We went and made it official yesterday and registered our baby!
Our little man is now called: Quinlan Frederick <3<3<3

Weigh in today, fingers crossed for a good gain. His nappies are non stop, so Im sure he's packing down the mummy milk!!

Here's my sweet boy having his skin to skin time last night :cloud9:

https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/794C0B41-591E-49A5-94A0-0CE5355FFF0D.jpg


----------



## babyvaughan

Mamabee- I felt same today and I had my little cry then I managed to make the night better but I'm still off emotionally today. This heat is crazy, I want to take some maternity pics with my fiance this weekend but I'm thinking were going to have to do them at like 8pm when its cool enough out lol


----------



## heaveneats

Harley Quinn said:


> Thanks, Luv! Glad your little guy is head down too! And I swear mine must be going in and out of being engaged, because I've had extra pelvic discomfort ever since he went head down too. Here's hoping both our little guys arrive soon!
> 
> babyv, I've been wondering about having a newborn in this super hot weather too. Mostly thinking about all the cute newborn clothes I bought him and how he probably won't even wear them because he'll be in just a diaper all the time to keep him cool! :haha:


You're so lucky baby turned I'm super jealous! Hope pain and eases for you


----------



## Khatif

Many good news about babies getting into the good position.
I also read somewhere that second (or more) babies can get engaged later and faster when the time comes.

I still have 8 days until term. I would love if that 8 days would just fly but I am afraid it won't. My husband has to go abroad next Monday and he will be back Friday evening. I am very unhappy about it but, unfortunately there is nothing I can do about it. That's his job and it pays the bills.

I am very tired now and if I think about the coming weeks I feel more tired. I hardly can walk and go to the hospital twice a week will take all my energy. It is for the baby so I will go without any question, but I start to feel that I am done with being pregnant. Anyway she has to stay in for a bit more than two weeks to make sure she is big enough to come home with us.


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

so adorable dan-o!!!

I can't believe I made it to 38 weeks!! a small little victory as the drs made me nervous I wouldn't!


----------



## MamaBee413

Dan-o, he's beautiful! 

Khatif, I can't imagine my hubby going away for almost a week at this point. I hope you get lots of rest whIle he's away. My mom is going away for 4 days starting this weekend and I'm nervous about that. (I love having my mom in delivery with us and not that I really think he'll come yet).

Congrats on making it to 38, Mrs. E!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Mamabee, I feel torn sometimes too. One minute I'm so ready for her to come, the next I feel like I should be savoring these last few days/weeks of just DH and I.

Dan-o, he is so precious! :cloud9:

Glad so many with breech/transverse babies have had them turn! That's great news!


----------



## dan-o

Oooh sounds like there's massive boom of July babies Just round the corner!! I wonder who will be first and set everyone off? So many of you sound very close to me!! :wohoo:

I was in the 'savouring each moment while feeling highly tortured by pregnancy' stage when I popped. :haha: it's left me a little shell shocked as I wasn't prepared at all, I honestly thought I'd go to 38 weeks again. My house is quite disorganised and nowhere near as neat and tidy as I'd have liked it. I'd only just made a start on cleaning and sorting things out! I'm glad he's here safe though, he was certainly very determined to be our take home baby! I sometimes look at him and can't beleive he's all mine!! <3


----------



## babyvaughan

I thought for a second last night my water might have been leaking, I was walking into kitchen and got this random gush, I peed myself lol. While I'd love to be done being pregnant next week, I too am wanting this time with my fiance just to soak up the last just us days, I want to go on a date and do a few other things together before so hopefully baby hangs in there til the 9th! :)


----------



## Starlight34

My water broke last night right at midnight. I was laying on my side in bed trying to fall asleep when all this water happened, lol! I called the hospital, and they advised me to make sure the baby was moving, then to get some sleep. Baby wasn't moving much, but after drinking some cold water, he started to move, thank goodness! I didn't sleep very much, but managed a few hours. This morning I was still leaking a bit, fluid was blood tinged. I called the hospital again, and the nurse advised me it was normal. She told me to eat breakfast as per usual and watch for contractions. I haven't had any yet, just some mild cramping. My doctor will be at the hospital later this morning, so the nurse I spoke to will inform her, and she'll call to advise me as to what to do next. Can't believe it's happening now! :thumbup:


----------



## Bubbles1088

Good luck, Starlight!!! Exciting stuff!


----------



## LuvallmyH

Good luck Starlight. My advice would be to get busy! Walk, do laundry, vacuum your floors. Being active will get things moving for sure. :winkwink:


----------



## k4th

Dan-o - he's so lovely :)

Starlight - :wohoo: for broken waters. Hope things get moving quickly. 

Good luck to everyone who is engaged & just waiting for labour to start :thumbup:

Afm - spent the afternoon at hospital with rfm. Baby barely moved at all this morning - crossed the threshold of hospital & BOOM baby wide awake & kicking :dohh: They monitored me for 40 mins & then sent me for a scan. Everything looks good, with nothing to worry about. The midwives were really lovely as well & reassured me that I should always call if I'm worried - so I didn't feel like I'd wasted anyone's time. Good news is that baby looks to be head down now :happydance: hope he/she stays there!!! And looks to weigh 6lbs 6oz as an estimate :happydance: 

Roll on d-day :)


----------



## Khatif

Good luck Starlight!


----------



## Babygirl3289

Good luck Starlight! Keep us updated if you can ! :) 

K4th- Good for you for checking! It's always better to be safe than sorry! Glad they made you feel good about it and glad baby is doing well. 

Dan-o- He is so so precious! It makes me jealous! I cannot wait to meet my boy! <3

35 weeks today! 4 weeks until my scheduled C-section and 3 weeks left of work! 
It is supposed to be a hot one this weekend reaching about 100 degrees! We are BBQing tonight with my family and swimming in the pool, eating s'mores, etc :) Happy it is almost the weekend!

Last night, I had a pretty strong contraction that lasted about 30-40 seconds as we were leaving Walmart. Then I had some cramping after that, but nothing else. I think my body is starting to get ready for baby to come :)


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Good luck Starlight! I'm surprised they haven't told you to go to the hospital yet. When my waters started leaking they told me to come in right away. Hopefully your dr will give you the green light to come in. So exciting. Please keep us posted!

Congratulations to all the ladies who's babies have turned! 

I can relate to the feeling of savoring the last few weeks of pregnancy. While I'm thrilled that my baby is finally here, I really do miss the feeling of having him inside of my tummy, even though I was extremely uncomfortable the last few weeks. There is something so special about being pregnant and I'm already looking forward to the next time (hopefully not for another year though :)).


----------



## sammynashley

Glad to see. So many ladies have turned! And good luck starlight! 

Afm- not such good news, I got a call from the hospital today informing me that they've cancelled. My csection on Monday :( I was so bummed I nearly started crying on the phone to the nurse. They've moved me to the 1st which I know is only two days but I'm petrified of my section and finally felt mentally prepared for Monday and now and back in the waiting game :( and have to prepare myself all over again.


----------



## babyvaughan

I'm sorry Sammy I'd be upset too!! 

I think I might be loosing my mucus plug, I am getting a lot of clear slimy/jelly discharge on underwear and wiping. No color to it yet. What do you think? My mom can't remember loosing hers so I have no idea what its suppose to be like.


----------



## Livvy

I have the worst backache ever today, and nothing is making it better. :(


----------



## k4th

Sammy - :hugs: sorry they've moved your section hun :(

Babyv - I had a sweep with my first so had bloody streaks added when I lost my plug. Lovely tmi!! :haha: but yes, lots of clear jelly sounds like your plug to me :happydance:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Good luck starlight!

Sammy, I am so sorry they moved your section back. :( 

Heaveneats, I hope your baby turns. You know, I should have mentioned that I credit my guy turning to the fact that I did some of the things on the spinning babies website. I just did the first two positions they recommend, and only twice. After that, it felt like he might have turned, so I stopped doing them until I got confirmation of his position.


----------



## sammynashley

Thanks ladies!!

Babyvaughan when I lost some of my plug it looked like snot sorry for the tmi!


----------



## babyvaughan

Yeah I think I'm for sure loosing it, I went to bathroom little bit ago and it was big jelly glob the yellow snot like cm. lol Its normal to happen right doesn't mean i'll labor soon? My C-sections 13 days away!


----------



## Khatif

Babygirl3289 said:


> Good luck Starlight! Keep us updated if you can ! :)
> 
> K4th- Good for you for checking! It's always better to be safe than sorry! Glad they made you feel good about it and glad baby is doing well.
> 
> Dan-o- He is so so precious! It makes me jealous! I cannot wait to meet my boy! <3
> 
> 35 weeks today! 4 weeks until my scheduled C-section and 3 weeks left of work!
> It is supposed to be a hot one this weekend reaching about 100 degrees! We are BBQing tonight with my family and swimming in the pool, eating s'mores, etc :) Happy it is almost the weekend!
> 
> Last night, I had a pretty strong contraction that lasted about 30-40 seconds as we were leaving Walmart. Then I had some cramping after that, but nothing else. I think my body is starting to get ready for baby to come :)


Yes, it's normal. Some women loose it weeks before the actual labor.


----------



## Tasha

Sammy :hugs: to change the date now is very unfair.

Yes baby girl very normal, my plug went with my waters with one of my girls which was at 28 weeks and she was born at 36+6.

Dano I'm the same, I wasn't mentally ready for him. I knew what date I was having him (37+1) so I had 1 week and 1 day left to enjoy our last pregnancy.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Babyv I've been losing bits of plug randomly over the last few weeks. It looks like globs of snot. No labor for me yet, not even dilated (but I am 70% effaced).


----------



## babyvaughan

No contractions but Wednesday I was 2cm 50% effaced so he's making progress!


----------



## Livvy

Anyone have experience with nipple stimulation to induce labor? What did you do and for how long? I'm so curious! If baby stays in a couple more weeks I'll be desperate, today I was in so much pain...


----------



## RaquelDee

K4th, great news about baby finally being head down. That must be a relief!

All the mentions of waters breaking has got me wondering. This is a total first timer question, but do you recommend doing something (like sleeping/sitting on a towel) to avoid getting amniotic fluid on the couch or bed? How hard is it to clean up? I know there's a good chance that waters won't break until hospital, but just in case, I don't really want to ruin my furniture. Any advice?


----------



## timeforababy

Hi everyone,

We had a boy!!! He is beautiful. I had to have an episiotomy (yuck) and he had the ventouse in the end as he was back to back. 3.1kg, spontaneous labour at 38+3. 

I have no idea what I'm doing so fingers crossed I will pick it up soon. Birth story later!


----------



## MamaBee413

Congrats, timeforababy! I can't wait to hear all about it and know that you'll get the hang of it ;)


----------



## babyvaughan

Congrats Timeforbaby! Look forward to reading your story! :)


----------



## Bubbles1088

Congrats timeforababy! :D


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Congratulations timeforbaby! Can't wait to read all about it!


----------



## Jrepp

Starlight34 said:


> My water broke last night right at midnight. I was laying on my side in bed trying to fall asleep when all this water happened, lol! I called the hospital, and they advised me to make sure the baby was moving, then to get some sleep. Baby wasn't moving much, but after drinking some cold water, he started to move, thank goodness! I didn't sleep very much, but managed a few hours. This morning I was still leaking a bit, fluid was blood tinged. I called the hospital again, and the nurse advised me it was normal. She told me to eat breakfast as per usual and watch for contractions. I haven't had any yet, just some mild cramping. My doctor will be at the hospital later this morning, so the nurse I spoke to will inform her, and she'll call to advise me as to what to do next. Can't believe it's happening now! :thumbup:

You should probably get to the hospital even though you aren't having contractions. Everything I have read and been told by doctors is that when the water breaks at home get to the hospital right away as labor isn't far behind and there is such a risk of infection. 



sammynashley said:


> Glad to see. So many ladies have turned! And good luck starlight!
> 
> Afm- not such good news, I got a call from the hospital today informing me that they've cancelled. My csection on Monday :( I was so bummed I nearly started crying on the phone to the nurse. They've moved me to the 1st which I know is only two days but I'm petrified of my section and finally felt mentally prepared for Monday and now and back in the waiting game :( and have to prepare myself all over again.

Why did they change the date?



babyvaughan said:


> I'm sorry Sammy I'd be upset too!!
> 
> I think I might be loosing my mucus plug, I am getting a lot of clear slimy/jelly discharge on underwear and wiping. No color to it yet. What do you think? My mom can't remember loosing hers so I have no idea what its suppose to be like.

I thought I was loosing my mucus plug too having the same kind of discharge but it turned out to be just regular discharge. 



RaquelDee said:


> K4th, great news about baby finally being head down. That must be a relief!
> 
> All the mentions of waters breaking has got me wondering. This is a total first timer question, but do you recommend doing something (like sleeping/sitting on a towel) to avoid getting amniotic fluid on the couch or bed? How hard is it to clean up? I know there's a good chance that waters won't break until hospital, but just in case, I don't really want to ruin my furniture. Any advice?

I don't have experience on this myself but I asked the clinic for some chucks so if my water breaks at home I have an absorbent pad. I have read that a lot of women wrap a towel over s trash bag to protect the furniture.


timeforababy said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We had a boy!!! He is beautiful. I had to have an episiotomy (yuck) and he had the ventouse in the end as he was back to back. 3.1kg, spontaneous labour at 38+3.
> 
> I have no idea what I'm doing so fingers crossed I will pick it up soon. Birth story later!

Congratulations!!!!!!!


----------



## Tasha

Raquel, when my waters went at 28 weeks I had them go all over my soda and had to get the sofa cleaned as you can't just clean if yourself. I used maternity bed mat every where for the next eight weeks but discovered the toddler ones are the same and cheaper. 

Congratulations time.

Jrepp it will depend on the hospital, here you're allowed 24-48 hours after the waters have gone x


----------



## Khatif

RaquelDee said:


> K4th, great news about baby finally being head down. That must be a relief!
> 
> All the mentions of waters breaking has got me wondering. This is a total first timer question, but do you recommend doing something (like sleeping/sitting on a towel) to avoid getting amniotic fluid on the couch or bed? How hard is it to clean up? I know there's a good chance that waters won't break until hospital, but just in case, I don't really want to ruin my furniture. Any advice?

It is quite hard to get it out as far as I know it is not something you can do yourself. Therefore I use something (sorry dont know the name in English) cover the bed, the couch and even car seat in the case my water brokes there.



timeforababy said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We had a boy!!! He is beautiful. I had to have an episiotomy (yuck) and he had the ventouse in the end as he was back to back. 3.1kg, spontaneous labour at 38+3.
> 
> I have no idea what I'm doing so fingers crossed I will pick it up soon. Birth story later!


Congratulations! I am sure you are doing just fine!


----------



## k4th

Timeforababy - :happydance: congratulations on your baby boy!! You'll get the hang of it soon. Hope you make a fast recovery - enjoy those newborn cuddles!!

Raquel - I agree with tasha on the toddler mat things. They are much cheaper than maternity ones & are usually with nappies in supermarkets etc. I have one under the bed sheet and one ready & waiting in the car. We have a leather sofa so I'm not going to bother using one there. With my first my waters didn't break until I was 10cm though - I made all my mess at the hospital & would love to do it that way again!!


----------



## Keyval

I'm worried about waters staining my furniture too. Mine broke last time on their own but I had leather sofa and Wooden's floors so it was ask good now I have cream carpets and a beige sofa... Ugh. Then again I might not be lucky enough for them to break on their own hah


----------



## dan-o

timeforababy said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We had a boy!!! He is beautiful. I had to have an episiotomy (yuck) and he had the ventouse in the end as he was back to back. 3.1kg, spontaneous labour at 38+3.
> 
> I have no idea what I'm doing so fingers crossed I will pick it up soon. Birth story later!

Congratulations hun!!!! Sorry you went through the mill a bit, hope you are recovering ok. Make sure everyone rallies round you while you are sore. Enjoy your sweet baby snuggles xxx


----------



## dan-o

Keyval said:


> I'm worried about waters staining my furniture too. Mine broke last time on their own but I had leather sofa and Wooden's floors so it was ask good now I have cream carpets and a beige sofa... Ugh. Then again I might not be lucky enough for them to break on their own hah

Mine went in labour first two times so I wasn't worried, but this time they went in my bed :haha: 
Amazingly I'd already ordered a new mattress which hadn't been delivered yet, it came 3 days after the baby!! :haha: 

Starlight, I was put on a syntocinon drip after 12 hours of mine gone and no baby or established labour. I am GBS+ and was preterm though.. not sure if that was why they hurried it along? Good luck anyway, maybe you are in labour now!! ? :wohoo:


----------



## dan-o

Tasha.. I am delighted to see your new siggy :cloud9:
I always had the feeling that you'd have your rainbow this time <3 (and that he would be a boy :haha:)


----------



## Livvy

39 weeks today!! Officially full term! Let's not draw this out too long :haha: I will post a few maternity pics that we took last week later.


----------



## Rach87

Congrats time!

Hope things turn out well starlight!

Afm: had a check up yesterday. Weekly NST was perfect, bp and urine great. Fundal height right on. Still a little over 1cm dilated and 50% effaced. Tomorrow I'll be 38 weeks! Ive had some period like cramping the last couple days along with a few bouts of diarrhea (sorry tmi), hoping she'll come before my due date. I really want to avoid being induced. So looking forward to meeting my peanut! 

Also theres a full moon next thursday july 2nd! I have a friend who is a massage therapist and offered to do reflexology to kickstart labor. Asked my OB about it and she said have the reflexology wednesday and hopefully that and the full moon the next day will result in a baby. Lol my mom had my bro on a full moon. Im hoping it'll work.

Lets see how many babies we get next Thursday! :haha:


----------



## MKHewson

My poor little girl got a cold. We were going to go to the store to get some crafts to do as there is a ton of rain in forecast. But sad little girl needed a nap. So I'm lying with her contemplating a nap myself. Two weeks from Monday my little guy gets here I'm getting so excited


----------



## dan-o

Ugh my 2yo has a stinker of a cold too :( bad timing!! Hope your LO gets better ASAP x

All good rach!! :) I thought I'd go on the full moon next week! Got that wrong lol! Bets loads of our babies arrive then though!

Happy 39w Livvy!! Wow time has evaporated all of a sudden!


----------



## MamaBee413

I might actually try to pack our bags today (I hate packing and the thought of five bags makes me anxious). I have a master list, but wonder if anyone had any extra tips of things they love having/wish they'd had at the hospital or would've sent with their other children?


----------



## Tasha

Thanks Dano. I didn't think I'd ever get to update that fit a positive reason :) how are you doing?

Happy 39 weeks Livvy.


Rach fingers crossed for you.

Mk I hope she feels better.

Mama. I didn't use half the stuff I took even though I was in for four nights/five days.


----------



## heaveneats

Harley Quinn said:


> Good luck starlight!
> 
> Sammy, I am so sorry they moved your section back. :(
> 
> Heaveneats, I hope your baby turns. You know, I should have mentioned that I credit my guy turning to the fact that I did some of the things on the spinning babies website. I just did the first two positions they recommend, and only twice. After that, it felt like he might have turned, so I stopped doing them until I got confirmation of his position.

Thank you I hope he turns too, I've been doing the exercises but he hasn't moved yet stubborn boy


----------



## poppy

Yay, term today! 37 weeks - wow, where has that gone?

Off to a 'Mum to be' pampering session today while my husband takes the boys to see 'Minions' at the cinema.

I wonder how many of us July ladies are going to end up June ladies? Only 3 days to go to find out!


----------



## dan-o

Tasha said:


> Thanks Dano. I didn't think I'd ever get to update that fit a positive reason :) how are you doing?

We're doing really good. I'm learning more about preemies now, I didn't realise a few weeks made such a difference. He's so much less robust than my other two. You'd think someone might have given me some info before discharging us! Thank god for the Internet! 

I understand his stress cues now (he doesn't cry to let me know he needs something) and have started waking him to feed more often as his gain was a bit slow for my liking. I've also started with compressions while feeding as he falls asleep before emptying the breast properly. Weigh in today to see if it's working. 

Head much much better (unless I get up or down quickly or cough) and I've packed in the pain relief as it as getting on my nerves! 

How about you, and little Orion? Is he more like a preemie as well? How are you feeling? 

My shell shocked feeling about actually bringing my baby home is wearing off now, did you get that? I must have wound myself up something chronic about losing him late on, I walked round in a state of disbelief that I could be so lucky, for the first few days. :haha:


----------



## dan-o

Poppy happy 37w!! Sounds like you have a lovely day planned!

Heaveneats what position is your little rascal in at the moment? X
I think spinning babies inversions and cat stretches with reverse breathing helped get Quinn out of transverse lie and also DS2 out of oblique. I'm still doing the cat stretches now to close my distasis a bit before starting some other things :flower:


----------



## Khatif

Good morning ladies,

How are you today?

Heaveneats, I hope he turns soon. How much more time do you have before the doctors are making a decision?

Do we still have any babies who has to turn? Sorry for not remembering but my brain is not working anymore.

I am 36 weeks today, one more week until term. 
Yesterday evening I did some research about less fluid at 35-36 weeks but or I am using Google on a wrong way of there is not too much information out there. Anyway, I did not find any scarring stories :D.
I have written down all my question for tomorrow to make sure I don't forget to ask them. I want to make sure that she is fine. I even was thinking to order a privat echo to see her and to measure her good.


----------



## dan-o

sammynashley said:


> Glad to see. So many ladies have turned! And good luck starlight!
> 
> Afm- not such good news, I got a call from the hospital today informing me that they've cancelled. My csection on Monday :( I was so bummed I nearly started crying on the phone to the nurse. They've moved me to the 1st which I know is only two days but I'm petrified of my section and finally felt mentally prepared for Monday and now and back in the waiting game :( and have to prepare myself all over again.

How frustrating, ugh :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: are you able to get some pampering time in before the 1st? Show off that bump a bit :) 
How are the tightenings now? X


----------



## dan-o

Khatif I had less fluid towards the end with DS2 :)


----------



## Khatif

dan-o said:


> Khatif I had less fluid towards the end with DS2 :)

Can it cause any harm? Do you think I need to worry about it or am I just hormonal?
I really hope to make to 38 week. My mum is arriving then and I want her to be there with me.


----------



## Tasha

Happy 37 weeks Poppy. Pampering sounds lovely.

Khatif, it's entirely normal for waters to reduce at this stage so long as they stage within normal range then it's nothing to worry about. I'll find you a chart to look at, one sec.

Dano, I'm glad you figured it out. I think they see oh he's a good weight and forget that they're still early. Orion is exactly the same, well he's just beginning to cry now and we'd be 38 weeks today. I was waking him two hourly since the beginning now it's three. Ive the same with the compressions. So glad your head is a little better. I think my shell shock is just wearing off, I honestly never thought they'd bea happy ending. However I still am not convinced he will stay forever, it's hard.


----------



## Tasha

Here you go hun
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 13


----------



## dan-o

I get the same thoughts Tasha, Quinlan's rarely off me because of it! :hugs:

I was really pleased when he was fussing and asking for milk while I was showering earlier, he's coming round a bit! He tends to hiccup and flail rather than cry though, at the moment. Glad Orions finding his voice now, I bet they will catch up to being more like term babies by our due dates :)

Just realised Quinn's 37 weeks now!! Bless!


----------



## LIB

Sorry I've not updated much, I'm still in the hospital with Isaac. If his weight is good tomorrow morning we will get to go home tomorrow! Last time it was checked he was only 4lb 7! It's lovely to see so many babies will make an entrance soon!


----------



## MamaBee413

Seems like all is fairly quiet on the homefront....are we in for a big boom soon?!

Today is my parents' 40th. I'm so happy for them. I think it would be neat to have baby today or Saturday, but he will likely come any other day; wishful thinking. I managed to gather all of his items yesterday for the hospital (not that he needs much). Hopefully I can get the other bags packed today. We have a baby shower/pool party tonight and I look forward to finishing up shopping tomorrow once I see how that goes. 

Tasha and Dan-o, I pray those anxious feelings can subside for you both soon. I'm sure it is nerve wracking. The boys are such beautiful blessings and so loved already!


----------



## babyvaughan

I have a terrible habit of accidentally clicking unsubscribe when using Mobile version lol. I couldnt believe how quite this group had been and then I realized while up with insomnia at 4am what I did lol! Well I deff lost most of or all my mucus plug 2 days ago, since I've been fine a lot more tired but staying active! Baby went from lots of crazy movements to more so just shifting around in there I can feel he has dropped more. We went on our last date as just the two of us, went mini golfing, dinner, car show, and the movies it was exactly what I needed. Mom's taking me to my appt on Tuesday and were getting pedicures before it. I'm surprisingly feeling really good despite being so pregnant and the heat absolutely crazy hot!


----------



## MamaBee413

babyvaughan said:


> I have a terrible habit of accidentally clicking unsubscribe when using Mobile version lol.

We just thought you didn't like us anymore....teehee (just kidding) :haha:

Sounds like a fun date night and pre appointment ahead!


----------



## dan-o

Ugh I do that babyv very annoying :haha: 
Glad you are blooming :cloud9: enjoy that belly and the lovely pampering for your last 10 days!! 

Mamab sounds like you need some labour dust then :haha: I don't know what set me off early, probably pushing the double buggy up the hill earlier that day.. Get walking! :D


----------



## dan-o

LIB said:


> Sorry I've not updated much, I'm still in the hospital with Isaac. If his weight is good tomorrow morning we will get to go home tomorrow! Last time it was checked he was only 4lb 7! It's lovely to see so many babies will make an entrance soon!

LIB this is fabulous news Hun!!! Fingers tightly crossed you get discharged tomorrow!! Xx


----------



## Alea

Thank you all for your messages of congratulations after I announced Maisie's early but safe arrival. 

She's now 5 days old (35+2 corrected) and remains in NICU. She's stable and doing well at this point which is promising and such a relief, though we still have a little way to go. Three of my nieces were born early and also required special care so initially I felt relatively familiar with what was happening etc., but it's just so different when it's your own child. She's had a significant weight loss and is now 4lb 8.5oz (birth weight was 4lb 14oz) so we are working hard to regain that as well as establishing her feeding and breathing. Overall, she's doing well and although we've decided not to ask the staff when we can expect her home, we're hopeful that she'll be with us before we know it.

In terms of delivery, I'll do a quick breakdown of what happened. As you may or may not have seen, I posted that I felt I was having some BH contractions around midday. Initially I wasn't hugely concerned about these as I was 34 weeks and knew to expect them but as time went on I felt her movements had decreased significantly so telephoned the unit and went in. OH and I had been moving over the weekend so I was anxious that the stress of that was inducing my labour but tried to remain calm. After being hooked up to several monitors it became apparent that she was getting distressed, causing her heart rate to become dangerously low at times, and more worryingly she wasn't recovering from this, so the decision was made to go ahead with an emergency c-section.

Shortly afterwards little miss Maisie Grace entered the world and Adam and I became parents. Perhaps not quite the journey we were expecting but she's here, she's safe and she's ours. 

Sorry for such a long post! Hope you didn't fall asleep during that. I'll attempt to catch up on all that I have missed over the past couple of days.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Glad to hear you and baby are ok, Alea. I'm sure that was scary, but so glad it turned out well in the end. :)

AFM, had a couple of crampy tightenings last night that were 10 minutes apart. I got up to see if I had to pee, and that took care of it, fortunately and unfortunately, haha. I didn't think I had to go because I had just gone, but I should know better by now. ;)


----------



## Amherst1994

It sounds like your baby is in good hands and will be home with you in no time, Alea! Made the right call about going in! 

I had a midwife appointment on Friday. There has been some concern about baby's growth because I've been measuring 35cm for the last few weeks and haven't grown at all. I though that I noticed a decrease in his movement as well so they sent me to the hospital to get an ultrasound just to check things out...

Turns out he's fine! They estimate him to be at 7 lbs 6 oz (I know it can be wildly inaccurate so I'm not thoroughly convinced) and that all his measurements are good! He's in the 67 percentile. Definitely relieved. Here is a cute shot of his face! His lips are in the middle, his nose is right above them, eyes covered by what my OH calls his batman mask haha, and his chin is toward the bottom. He already has chubby cheeks!


----------



## Livvy

Awww he's precious Amherst :) 

I'm feeling kind of down today. Finished up the nursery yesterday but no signs of labor anywhere. -sigh-


----------



## Livvy

Oh, here are a few pics from our maternity shoot. :)
 



Attached Files:







PicMonkey Collage.jpg
File size: 41.4 KB
Views: 29









PicMonkey Collage2.jpg
File size: 46.7 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Harley Quinn

Congrats, timeforababy! Excited to hear a birth story! :)



Livvy said:


> 39 weeks today!! Officially full term! Let's not draw this out too long :haha: I will post a few maternity pics that we took last week later.

Yes, please do post pics! And I'm right there with you about not dragging this out, and I'm not even 38 weeks! Hoping your baby arrives soon! ETA: great pics!!!

Rach, sounds like things are moving along for you! I hope the refelxology and full moon do the trick. :)



MKHewson said:


> My poor little girl got a cold. We were going to go to the store to get some crafts to do as there is a ton of rain in forecast. But sad little girl needed a nap. So I'm lying with her contemplating a nap myself. Two weeks from Monday my little guy gets here I'm getting so excited

Aw, I hope she feels better soon. I would love some rain here! It's been sooooo hot.

MamaBee, I see you packed your hospital bag. I don't usually have advice about what to pack in that because as Tasha said, I never end up using most of what I pack! But this time, one thing I did was to separate out the stuff I might want right away (like, during labour) and then all the other stuff (like clothes and toiletries and whatnot). That way all the stuff I will want/need asap is all in one smaller bag and easier to find (like my water bottle, hair ties, camera, etc.).

As for packing the other kids' bags, the only advice I have is to only pack clothes that you would want them to be wearing in pictures. When DS2 was born, the in-laws dressed DS1 in pajamas to come meet his little brother. :dohh: To be fair, they kind of looked like they could have just been a short and shirt combo, but when I look at pics I can't help but think he's wearing his jammies! So this time I've only packed clothes for the older kids that go together and I would be happy to have in pictures. :)

poppy, I keep wondering how many more June babies there will be too! (And secretly hoping mine will be one of them... lol) Although a July 1st baby would be fun too, as that's a holiday here. :)



LIB said:


> Sorry I've not updated much, I'm still in the hospital with Isaac. If his weight is good tomorrow morning we will get to go home tomorrow! Last time it was checked he was only 4lb 7! It's lovely to see so many babies will make an entrance soon!

Hope you get to go home tomorrow!

babyv, that sounds like a wonderful 'last date'! I think I'm going to get a pedicure tomorrow too!

Alea, thanks for the update! What a birth story! 



Bubbles1088 said:


> AFM, had a couple of crampy tightenings last night that were 10 minutes apart. I got up to see if I had to pee, and that took care of it, fortunately and unfortunately, haha. I didn't think I had to go because I had just gone, but I should know better by now. ;)

Ha! I know what you mean about 'fortunately and unfortunately.' :)



Amherst1994 said:


> I had a midwife appointment on Friday. There has been some concern about baby's growth because I've been measuring 35cm for the last few weeks and haven't grown at all. I though that I noticed a decrease in his movement as well so they sent me to the hospital to get an ultrasound just to check things out...
> 
> Turns out he's fine! They estimate him to be at 7 lbs 6 oz (I know it can be wildly inaccurate so I'm not thoroughly convinced) and that all his measurements are good! He's in the 67 percentile. Definitely relieved. Here is a cute shot of his face! His lips are in the middle, his nose is right above them, eyes covered by what my OH calls his batman mask haha, and his chin is toward the bottom. He already has chubby cheeks!

Cute! So glad he's doing well in there!

AFM, I actually opened my contraction timer app last night because I was having strong BH that felt regular. They were lasting about 30-40 secs each and were averaging about 7 mins. apart. I decided to time them in case they got longer or closer together but after about 3 hours they never did. So annoying. Baby's been moving as normal since then, so I think he's doing fine in there. It feels like he's engaged now, which is nice (except for when it feels like he's trying to drill his way out).


----------



## dan-o

Alea, wow I'm so relieved to read baby Maisie was ok after all that. How scarey, thank goodness you were diligent and pressed for monitoring. Remember weight loss is normal and they expect to be back to birthweight at about 2 weeks or thereabouts. We arent quite there yet eitherand neither of my fully cooked babies made it back to birthweight until 13 days old. Hope she gets to come home ASAP, sounds like she's doing fab. 


Livvy those pictures are gorgeous!!!! 

Amherst, such a cute scan piccy!! 

Harley and bubbles , both sound promising!! How are you both now? I'm impatiently waiting for a big boom of babies in this group!! :haha:


----------



## sammynashley

Hi ladies! Sorry I've been a bit quiet. Was seriously bummed out on Friday so kept my negativity to myself, feeling much better now still a bit disappointed as I should be in hospital now waiting for my slot. 

Im off to the hospital later to cross match my blood ready to have blood on stand by for my section (scary thought) keep praying that they'll say they have a last minute slot for tomorrow but I doubt it. So it's still looking like Wednesday unless they decide to move it back again, praying they don't!! 


Congratulations to the ladies that have had safe arrivals!! 

I have read back but my brains all over the place At the mo trying to make sure we are prepared for this week.


----------



## dan-o

As for us, poor baby Quinn has a stinker of a cold at the grand old age of 10 days :(

He's been fussing all night and could only sleep on his side. His eyes are all red, sneezing, coughing and he's full of congestion, may try a nasal spray for him today if he gets any more blocked up :( he is still able to feed once settled in the boob so that's the main thing. I hate it when my kids are ill!!!


----------



## dan-o

Sammy glad you have stuff to keep you busy until b-day! Surely they won't move it again will they? Not long now... Eeek!!


----------



## heaveneats

Dan-o sorry about the cold! New born colds are not fun.

Well I'm due for my ECV today and also get my bile salts test results which will tell me if they need to deliver the baby Asap. I was up all night puking with worry, as well when changing my DD last night I found a small tick :( never have I seen one before but knew immediately what it was, I screamed for hubby and he calmed me down and pulled the entire tick out, we saved it to have it tested and are trying to get her in with her doctor to see what he says. All in all today has been awful I'm so worried about my two babies and have not slept


----------



## Keyval

Is anyone else feeling like labour is so far away . I'm 38 weeks and feeling nothing . Lost no plug , getting no Contrations and I really feel like I'm gonna go way over again :( I was hoping to be getting a few twinges by now


----------



## Tasha

Oh no dano. Poor wee guy.

Heaven :hugs: that sounds so worrying.

Keyval, you must feel frustrated but I will say with all of mine that haven't been inductions, I've had no twinges, no lost plug or anything and then my labours were very short and smooth so it means very little.


----------



## Wishing1010

Keyval, my doc said it can all happen so suddenly! FX we see our princesses soon!


----------



## Keyval

Oh I hope so ladies . I went 9 days over with my last and had an awful labour. She was 8lbs and I was told she was too big for me . They are adamant I go natural again so I would really like to start a little earlier and hoping she doesn't get too big . I'm just so anxious about the whole lot . Gonna ask at my appointment on Wednesday would they bring Me in for a sweep . Iv never had one but it might help .


----------



## Wishing1010

Good luck, hun!

Full moon this week, maybe that will help bring some babies out!


----------



## k4th

Dan-o - hope your little guy gets over his cold quickly. Glad he's still able to feed well

Heaveneats - hope your appointment goes well today! Good luck with turning baby and those test results

Keyval - I'm with you hun! I feel like labour is a million miles away. I'm only 36+5 so I'm not desperate for it to happen right now. But still, I hoped I might be having twinges, some cramps, a bit of a show..... Nothing here. I really hope it does all happen fast this time. I had a sweep with dd at 40+1 & I had dd almost exactly 24 hours late so it definitely worked for me. I've heard you have to be ready for it to have an effect though - but i'd do it again for the chance it might work!!!


----------



## dan-o

Heaveneats will be thinking of you today :hugs:, hope it goes well and turns baby, will they then induce you if its successful? Hope your bloods are ok too. Yuck to the tick, they give me the creeps. Are they possibly dangerous in Canada? I had one on my leg once and I freaked out so bad it actually fell off! :sick:


----------



## dan-o

Ladies I agree with Tasha, my natural labour didn't really come with much pre-warning at all, cramps which started on the day itself. I think Thursday will be a busy day in here!! (Or not busy because everyone will be giving birth :haha:)


----------



## heaveneats

dan-o said:


> Heaveneats will be thinking of you today :hugs:, hope it goes well and turns baby, will they then induce you if its successful? Hope your bloods are ok too. Yuck to the tick, they give me the creeps. Are they possibly dangerous in Canada? I had one on my leg once and I freaked out so bad it actually fell off! :sick:

No inducing unfortunately. The ticks can be dangerous, low percent but still.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Dan-o just lots of BHs since the ones that were 10 minutes apart. Some have been painful and gone into my back; I've noted the time on those, though they stayed irregular. I'm sorry your little one is sick! :( I hope he gets well soon.

Good luck today, heaveneats. Ticks are so gross. I actually found one on myself a couple of weeks ago. Still not sure where I got it either, I haven't been out in the woods or anywhere even close in a very long time.

AFM, still getting some irregular, crampy BHs. Next appt is in two days. Hoping for more progress (or a baby) by then. I am FED UP with being so pregnant. I feel like a useless bump on a log! :(


----------



## CertifiedOreo

Keyval said:


> Oh I hope so ladies . I went 9 days over with my last and had an awful labour. She was 8lbs and I was told she was too big for me . They are adamant I go natural again so I would really like to start a little earlier and hoping she doesn't get too big . I'm just so anxious about the whole lot . Gonna ask at my appointment on Wednesday would they bring Me in for a sweep . Iv never had one but it might help .

I'm 38 + 1 too! I had a sweep done at like 39 and a half weeks with my daughter and that evening I started cramping and I didn't know it then, but I was in labor and everything happened at that point. Lost my plug, water broke and had her so this time if I haven't had her at 39 weeks i'll ask for a sweep, but my friend told me that if you tested positive for GBS (like I did) they won't do it so idk ehhhh!! But definitely go for it! Its a toss up.


----------



## Keyval

CertifiedOreo said:


> Keyval said:
> 
> 
> Oh I hope so ladies . I went 9 days over with my last and had an awful labour. She was 8lbs and I was told she was too big for me . They are adamant I go natural again so I would really like to start a little earlier and hoping she doesn't get too big . I'm just so anxious about the whole lot . Gonna ask at my appointment on Wednesday would they bring Me in for a sweep . Iv never had one but it might help .
> 
> I'm 38 + 1 too! I had a sweep done at like 39 and a half weeks with my daughter and that evening I started cramping and I didn't know it then, but I was in labor and everything happened at that point. Lost my plug, water broke and had her so this time if I haven't had her at 39 weeks i'll ask for a sweep, but my friend told me that if you tested positive for GBS (like I did) they won't do it so idk ehhhh!! But definitely go for it! Its a toss up.Click to expand...

Oh that's sounds very hopeful :) thanks


----------



## babyvaughan

I'm not sleep well at all :/ like 30 min-hr intervalls and for no reason. I also have this odd schedule of waking in the super early morning with energy for an hour or so then I crash and feel like I got ran over the rest of the morning/day. Tomorrow is my appt and then I have 1 more just two days before the c-section next week! It weird to say I'm having a baby next week!!


----------



## countryblonde

Hey ladies. . Just checking in. Following everyone but to tired to comment on everything lol... rough weekend for me. Randomly throwing up Saturday night and now I'm either fighting so nasty allergies or a cold. I'm officially over being pregnant.. too bad I still bad I still have 4 weeks.... 

Sorry for the negativity. Happy to see more babies born and healthy. So sad your lo is sick dano and scary about the tick situation I can't even imagine. I worry about that so much. 

We are all getting so close!!


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Oh dan-o....sorry to hear about the cold!

AFM...I'm on about an hour sleep. I was up all night with major...who knows! I'm feeling a kick in the top left, then few minutes later the top of my stomach gets tight...then fades after a second...then zap, lightening crotch. Lots of pelvic pressure and round ligament pain. I dunno what he's doing in there! I can't identify what's a real contractions from BH from a kick. Lol

So...we are just rolling with the flow...I'll just hang tight until I get something that hurts. I'm thinking kicking and BH since there's no real consistency. Or I'm dreaming. Haha. Oddly, looking forward to when I can tell the difference!


----------



## hollyw79

I was GBS positive in my last pregnancy and my doc did a sweep at 37, 38, and 39 weeks.. so it didn't prevent me from having that done. 

Sadly- none of my sweeps ever did anything for me :wacko:


----------



## Babygirl3289

Countryblonde - I totally know how you are feeling! I have 3 1/2 weeks left (having a scheduled C-section) But it feels like it will take forever !! I wish these next weeks just fly by.. I am done. 

Dano- Sorry your baby has a cold, that's awful :(

AFM- I was gimping around the house yesterday, my R hip/leg totally locked up and I seriously could not walk well on that side. It was very painful and irritating, as I had so much stuff to get done!

I did get the clothing and blankets washed. And now I just have to boil the pacifiers and bottle nipples and pump accessories. Getting really excited, although I feel like its so far away still :( 

I think I have been losing parts of my plug, because it seriously looks like snot and is a light/neon yellow but definitely snot like consistency-(TMI I know) But no blood tinged stuff.

Is a "Sweep" another way of saying stripping the membranes? If so, they did that to me on my due date with my daughter and I went into labor 24 hours later and had her 24 more hours later. 

Can't wait to see more healthy babies being born!


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Just left the Dr's. I'm 1cm dilated! I know that's not much....but I super excited! Progress!! Lol. Now I'll wait for more. Haha


----------



## CertifiedOreo

hollyw79 said:


> I was GBS positive in my last pregnancy and my doc did a sweep at 37, 38, and 39 weeks.. so it didn't prevent me from having that done.
> 
> Sadly- none of my sweeps ever did anything for me :wacko:

I know every practice/midwife/doctor is different so that is hopeful! I hope they will sweep mine!


----------



## babyvaughan

Yay for progress Ms Elizabeth! I was 2cm 50% last week I'm hoping tomorrow shows a little more progress either more effaced or dilated. I only have a week and half to go but I still would like to know the discomforts are doing something! :)


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

babyvaughan - exactly!! since my cervix has been 1.4cm since oh geez, week 33ish....I forgot to ask what % of effaced that is.....

but yes, glad all this movement/discomfort is going towards something!


----------



## Khatif

Livvy said:


> Awww he's precious Amherst :)
> 
> I'm feeling kind of down today. Finished up the nursery yesterday but no signs of labor anywhere. -sigh-

I am sorry that you feel down. I hope your baby will come soon and you don't need to wait too long anymore.



Harley Quinn said:


> AFM, I actually opened my contraction timer app last night because I was having strong BH that felt regular. They were lasting about 30-40 secs each and were averaging about 7 mins. apart. I decided to time them in case they got longer or closer together but after about 3 hours they never did. So annoying. Baby's been moving as normal since then, so I think he's doing fine in there. It feels like he's engaged now, which is nice (except for when it feels like he's trying to drill his way out).

I hoep it was a sign and your little one may come fast. How does it feel when the baby is engaged btw? I cannot remember.



sammynashley said:


> Hi ladies! Sorry I've been a bit quiet. Was seriously bummed out on Friday so kept my negativity to myself, feeling much better now still a bit disappointed as I should be in hospital now waiting for my slot.
> 
> Im off to the hospital later to cross match my blood ready to have blood on stand by for my section (scary thought) keep praying that they'll say they have a last minute slot for tomorrow but I doubt it. So it's still looking like Wednesday unless they decide to move it back again, praying they don't!!
> 
> 
> Congratulations to the ladies that have had safe arrivals!!
> 
> I have read back but my brains all over the place At the mo trying to make sure we are prepared for this week.

I really hope they are not going to change it. It would be so unfair with you. Finger crossed.



dan-o said:


> As for us, poor baby Quinn has a stinker of a cold at the grand old age of 10 days :(
> 
> He's been fussing all night and could only sleep on his side. His eyes are all red, sneezing, coughing and he's full of congestion, may try a nasal spray for him today if he gets any more blocked up :( he is still able to feed once settled in the boob so that's the main thing. I hate it when my kids are ill!!!

Ah, poor Quinn. I wish a fast recovering for him. I guess being close and having your milk will help him to get over it fast. It must be hard seeing him sick so soon.



heaveneats said:


> Dan-o sorry about the cold! New born colds are not fun.
> 
> Well I'm due for my ECV today and also get my bile salts test results which will tell me if they need to deliver the baby Asap. I was up all night puking with worry, as well when changing my DD last night I found a small tick :( never have I seen one before but knew immediately what it was, I screamed for hubby and he calmed me down and pulled the entire tick out, we saved it to have it tested and are trying to get her in with her doctor to see what he says. All in all today has been awful I'm so worried about my two babies and have not slept

Finger crossed for you! I hope baby turns. Ah, tick can be dangeours but most of the time they are harmless. Wen do you get the results back?



Wishing1010 said:


> Good luck, hun!
> 
> Full moon this week, maybe that will help bring some babies out!

Full moon? I totally missed that.

AFM. I had another ctg tody. Baby's heart rate was a bit high, almost constantly above 160, occasionally near 190. I have to go back for another ctg tomorrow. She was very active today so the doctor thinks it can be the reason.
She measured her with a better scan and she thinks that her size is good and the baby is somewhere near 3 kg so I don't have to worry about her development. The water is indeed a bit less, but there is no need for alarm. Thanks Tasha for the chart about the water.
According the doctor if everything stays how is it now we can wait for her to come when she wants. If anything would change they will start the birth but as far as she can see there is no reason for that.


----------



## Harley Quinn

dan-o, I hope little Quinn gets better soon. Poor little guy. 

And no, no labour here yet. Which is fine, because we are just today finally getting his moses basket set up! He wouldn't have had a place to sleep before today! :wacko:



heaveneats said:


> Well I'm due for my ECV today and also get my bile salts test results which will tell me if they need to deliver the baby Asap. I was up all night puking with worry, as well when changing my DD last night I found a small tick :( never have I seen one before but knew immediately what it was, I screamed for hubby and he calmed me down and pulled the entire tick out, we saved it to have it tested and are trying to get her in with her doctor to see what he says. All in all today has been awful I'm so worried about my two babies and have not slept

Best of luck for the ECV! I'll be thinking of you today. And how scary about the tick! Sounds like you did the exact right thing and all you really can do for now. I hope you can catch up on your missed sleep before baby arrives!



Keyval said:


> Is anyone else feeling like labour is so far away . I'm 38 weeks and feeling nothing . Lost no plug , getting no Contrations and I really feel like I'm gonna go way over again :( I was hoping to be getting a few twinges by now

I go back and forth between feeling like it will happen any minute and thinking I'll go overdue! No signs that anything will happen anytime soon, but as others have mentioned, sometimes labour just comes "out of nowhere"! I will be getting a membrane sweep/stretch/strip (whatever you want to call it!) at my appt tomorrow morning. I had several in my first pregnancy that did not work at all, but I had two in my second pregnancy and the second one did the trick! My doc says they are more effective if you are already 2-3 cm dilated and about 50% effaced. So basically, if your body is already kind of ready, it can just make it happen a little faster.

Oh, and I've been GBS pos all three times too; never a problem for them to give me a sweep, but every doc is different I guess. Mine won't do them until you are 38 weeks.



Babygirl3289 said:


> Countryblonde - I totally know how you are feeling! I have 3 1/2 weeks left (having a scheduled C-section) But it feels like it will take forever !! I wish these next weeks just fly by.. I am done.
> 
> Dano- Sorry your baby has a cold, that's awful :(
> 
> AFM- I was gimping around the house yesterday, my R hip/leg totally locked up and I seriously could not walk well on that side. It was very painful and irritating, as I had so much stuff to get done!
> 
> I did get the clothing and blankets washed. And now I just have to boil the pacifiers and bottle nipples and pump accessories. Getting really excited, although I feel like its so far away still :(
> 
> I think I have been losing parts of my plug, because it seriously looks like snot and is a light/neon yellow but definitely snot like consistency-(TMI I know) But no blood tinged stuff.
> 
> Is a "Sweep" another way of saying stripping the membranes? If so, they did that to me on my due date with my daughter and I went into labor 24 hours later and had her 24 more hours later.
> 
> Can't wait to see more healthy babies being born!

Ouch about your hip! And it does sound like your body is gearing up to have a baby! woo! Yes, "sweep" is the same as "stretching" or "stripping" the membranes, as far as I know.

So excited to see more babies soon! Yay!

AFM, my two boys have both had hand-foot-mouth disease within the last week and a half. :( They are both feeling better and the fevers are gone, but I worry that if baby comes very soon (within the next day or two) that they might pass it on to him? Do you know how long that virus is contagious? I suppose I should ask my doc tomorrow what they think.


----------



## canadabear

Hi ladies. Haven't been on here for months as was nursing my terminally I'll mother. She pase away a month ago and I just turned 38 on Saturday. Thought I would come back for some support and to try and catch up... though I can't manage to read through the whole thread..haha
Anyways, been so exhausted with this heat and baby has finally dropped. We just got the all clear for our home birth so just doing final prep for that.
Hope everyone is doing well and coping with these final days/weeks. :flower:


----------



## heaveneats

canadabear said:


> Hi ladies. Haven't been on here for months as was nursing my terminally I'll mother. She pase away a month ago and I just turned 38 on Saturday. Thought I would come back for some support and to try and catch up... though I can't manage to read through the whole thread..haha
> Anyways, been so exhausted with this heat and baby has finally dropped. We just got the all clear for our home birth so just doing final prep for that.
> Hope everyone is doing well and coping with these final days/weeks. :flower:

i am so so sorry to hear about your mom, that must have been so hard, lots of hugs to you for being so strong:flower: she will be so happy to look down and see that beautiful baby you have, and i'm sure she will be with you every step of the way, that is wonderful about the home birth, i hope it is an amazing experience :)


well today was just filled with hospital visits for me, first went for the ECV, it was horrible, the said my chance of him turning was 30%, the first 30 second the DR tried to lift him out of my pelvis and i was in tears, i had to get them to stop, all in all baby boy did not even budge, so it failed :( I then went all the way across town to the hospital that is supposed to be delivering the baby to meet with the OB for my bile salts results- well he didint have them, and basically said he will schedule a tentative c section on July 8th for me, unless the results come back abnormal then he will deliver the baby this week, im so unsure about everything right now, i just wish baby was head down, i watched a youtube video of a c section and now i'm even more scared.

took my DD to her family doc as well after all this for the tick bite, we kept the tick in a baggie i was a bag of nerves and sadness when i got there, told him the whole story and gave him the tick, he said it was so small and non engorged, as well the bite on her looked so tiny that he thinks it may have only been biting her less than 2 hours so that is really good we caught it, he said he wont sent the tick away because the results will take 3-6 months and he is really doubtful it could have infected her with Lyme's, but just in case DH and i are to keep and eye on the bite for it to look like a 'bull's eye' or if she suddenly gets sick then she has to go back and they will give her antibiotics, i'm somewhat less upset now about the whole thing.


----------



## babyvaughan

Canadabear I'm so sorry the loss of your mother, that had to extremely tough to go through and we are all here for you!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Khatif, when baby is engaged, I can feel him down in my cervix all nestled down in there, mostly I can feel it if he moves because it feels like he is trying to drill his way out! It's just a lot of pressure and I can feel him bearing down. It is a little painful sometimes too, especially when I am walking.

Welcome back, canadabear. Sorry about your mother.

Heaveneats, I am sorry you had such a day! You are brave for trying the ECV! I was pretty nervous going into mine and secretly happy when they couldn't fit me in. I have heard they can be very painful. Sorry it didn't work, and also that the other appt didn't go as expected. It must be hard not knowing when the section will be. I hope you can get all your questions answered before hand so it can be a positive experience for you. :hugs: also glad the doc isn't concerned about the tick bite!


----------



## Tasha

Canadabear im so sorry for your loss. I hope your birthday was as gentle as it could be.

Heaven, I've had a section and whilst it looks traumatic, it really isn't. I promise you. If you have any concerns or questions why not ask here? Us ladies who've been there can reassure xx


----------



## heaveneats

Harley Quinn said:


> Khatif, when baby is engaged, I can feel him down in my cervix all nestled down in there, mostly I can feel it if he moves because it feels like he is trying to drill his way out! It's just a lot of pressure and I can feel him bearing down. It is a little painful sometimes too, especially when I am walking.
> 
> Welcome back, canadabear. Sorry about your mother.
> 
> Heaveneats, I am sorry you had such a day! You are brave for trying the ECV! I was pretty nervous going into mine and secretly happy when they couldn't fit me in. I have heard they can be very painful. Sorry it didn't work, and also that the other appt didn't go as expected. It must be hard not knowing when the section will be. I hope you can get all your questions answered before hand so it can be a positive experience for you. :hugs: also glad the doc isn't concerned about the tick bite!

Thank you! Glad you didn't have to do it, very awful having a grown man trying to pull your tummy is the worst:haha:


Tasha said:


> Canadabear im so sorry for your loss. I hope your birthday was as gentle as it could be.
> 
> Heaven, I've had a section and whilst it looks traumatic, it really isn't. I promise you. If you have any concerns or questions why not ask here? Us ladies who've been there can reassure xx

Thats a very good idea Tasha, I'm mostly worried about recovery and scar appearance, I have a 2 year old and will be alone with her and new baby when dh works 24 hours, which means walking up and down stairs lifting and driving to do groceries etc, can that be done? Is the scar big? Also breast feeding, is it more difficult?


----------



## Keyval

https://i1338.photobucket.com/albums/o695/keyval123/tempFileForShare_2015-06-29-19-31-52_zps5qi6ghuy.jpg

Excuse the state of me... But my 38 week bump :)


----------



## sammynashley

Morning ladies, 

So in 24hrs I'll hopefully be in the hospital waiting for my section eek! I'm a bag of nerves already, partly because I'm scared they'll cancel again and partly because we're finally going to meet our little man! 

I had my blood cross matches yesterday and been given all my medication to take tonight. Can't believe it could finally be happening! I've been keeping myself so busy to keep my mind off things but it's not really working! 

Heaveneats- sorry to hear the Ecv didn't go well, hope your feeling much better today. Will your hubby be taking paternity leave? 

When I had DD my DS was only 18 months old, hubby went back to work after 2 weeks and I had DD & DS to look after. I recovered very well and managed looking after them although you have to be very careful not to strain your body or pull yourself!

Not sure what the rules are in Canada but over here (UK) insurance companies won't allow you to drive for 6-8 weeks after surgery. It's also recommended you don't do any heavy lifting for 8 weeks after delivery. Also the scar may seem a little big and angry at first but mine shrunk to maybe 3inches across and to a very thin white-ish line it's not noticeable unless you go looking! 


Canadabear- welcome back! Sorry to hear about your mum :hugs:

Keyval- lovely bump!


----------



## Lumi

Everyone is getting close now!
I find out in the morning if they are admitting me to start a 5day immunoglobulin transfusion and all going well induction should be scheduled for a week later. My platelets were 26 from my last lot of bloods and need to be at least 30 for a safe vaginal delivery with no epidural :)


----------



## k4th

Keyval - lovely bump :thumbup:

Heaveneats - sorry baby didn't turn :hugs:

Sammy - how exciting!!! Really hope they don't move you again!!

Lumi - I've had the 5 day immunoglobulin IV. It's mostly just boring tbh. If you do go for it, make sure you drink loads during it - headaches are one of the side effects but staying hydrated keeps them away. 

Afm - nesting had hit HARD! I realised yesterday that when I go into labour "someone" (depending on day, time etc) will be coming to our house to look after dd whilst me & oh are at the hospital. Cue total paranoia that everywhere must be really clean & tidy!!! Not easy to do with spd :dohh:


----------



## heaveneats

sammynashley said:


> Morning ladies,
> 
> So in 24hrs I'll hopefully be in the hospital waiting for my section eek! I'm a bag of nerves already, partly because I'm scared they'll cancel again and partly because we're finally going to meet our little man!
> 
> I had my blood cross matches yesterday and been given all my medication to take tonight. Can't believe it could finally be happening! I've been keeping myself so busy to keep my mind off things but it's not really working!
> 
> Heaveneats- sorry to hear the Ecv didn't go well, hope your feeling much better today. Will your hubby be taking paternity leave?
> 
> When I had DD my DS was only 18 months old, hubby went back to work after 2 weeks and I had DD & DS to look after. I recovered very well and managed looking after them although you have to be very careful not to strain your body or pull yourself!
> 
> Not sure what the rules are in Canada but over here (UK) insurance companies won't allow you to drive for 6-8 weeks after surgery. It's also recommended you don't do any heavy lifting for 8 weeks after delivery. Also the scar may seem a little big and angry at first but mine shrunk to maybe 3inches across and to a very thin white-ish line it's not noticeable unless you go looking!

A little better today! I think I may attend an info session on breech birth here in Ottawa just to see but I doubt that will end up being my decision.

Hubby won't be taking paternity leave its only me, I could have shared the year but we decided it was best for me to take the full 52 weeks, he works as a firefighter so they work 24 hour shifts 7 days a month which is great he's home a lot but there are weeks where he work Friday and Sunday and he's totally useless on the Saturday because he's tired, ah well! Thats good to know the scar shrinks, I've not really dealt with many scars since my two surgeries were on my wisdom teeth and toncils so you can't see any scarring obviously


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Is it too late for me to move to Canada to qualify for the year off? :haha:


----------



## babyvaughan

Down to the single digit countdown!! 9 days! I can't believe this is my life.. that I'm about to be a mother next week. I think I will be very emotional that first day because I feel like it will all hit me at once. I thought having everything set up would make it feel real but it hasn't I just feel like me and my little guy will be walking/waddling around together forever lol. My fiance wrote a letter to baby last night and it had me in tears. I want to make/buy something really special to give him at the hospital for being such an amazing partner through all this! Today is my appt hoping I've continued to progress! 

Hang in there ladies, were getting all getting so close and we are going to have some July babies on our list starting tomorrow! =D Excited to see all the babies pictures to come!


----------



## Amherst1994

So many babies coming soon!!!! So excited!! Going to miss seeing the bumps but am totally looking forward to some baby pictures!!!

Can the mucous plug look just like heavier than normal discharge? I went to the bathroom and wiped and it looked like a ton of like gooey snot as if I just blew my nose (I know so TMI)! I googled mucous plug and the images show like huge globs and stuff on the toilet paper! I had just had a bout of really bad cramps too....I just don't know!


----------



## Rach87

Canada nice to have you back, sorry about the loss of your momma. :hugs:

Heaven my hubbys a firefighter also! And while the days off are awesome, im really dreading the days he works, 24 hrs alone, then if he has a busy night he needs to come home to sleep. I feel your worry. Though this is my first, so you'll have it tougher than me. My friend has a 4 and 1 yr old, her hubbys a f.f. as well, and shes still alive. Lol so theres hope! :haha:

Yesterday I came home from running errands all morning, and hubbys sitting at the kitchen table with a smirk on his face. I say hi and he replies "I've been nesting." I almost died. He is just too much. He went so far as to scrub out the coffee stains in the coffee pot. :haha: :rofl: he also had his cousin come over to help rearrange our bedroom furniture so we can put the bassinet in. Eeek baby will be here so soon!!! 

So ive always loved "I didnt know I was pregnant" on TLC. but now they have "I still didnt know I was pregnant" women who gave birth more than once without knowing they were preggers. :saywhat: forrealsies?! 

Lets see more babies up in here! Bring it on full moon!


----------



## Srrme

Can't wait to see all the new babies soon!!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Amherst yes that is what mucus plug looks like. I've been getting that too for the past few weeks!


----------



## Babygirl3289

Sammy - Good luck tomorrow! I bet everything will go great :) 

Amherst - I think it does look like that because I have been losing parts of it too and it looks just like how you are describing. 

My friend had her C-section this morning and baby looks great! She had to have her baby at 36 weeks because she had Placenta Previa. But so far so good :) When I saw her picture, it made me want to meet my son SO much more!!!


----------



## Amherst1994

Oh good! Google only showed me like giant globs and that just isn't what I've been seeing so I was a bit baffled! I can't get over that so much is happening to our bodies that we can't control and all we can do is roll with it! Pregnancy is such a trip sometimes.


----------



## sammynashley

Thanks ladies! So far I've had no call so all is looking good for my section tomorrow! Fxd it stays that way.

K4th- I've been nesting like a mad man the last 2/3days, even if I clean the room few hours later I'm cleaning it again :dohh:

Heaveneats- have you got any family to help you out while hubby is working? Maybe grab you some shopping or drive you there? 

Babyvaughan- single digits yay!!

Amherst- I've lost some of my plug and it looks snot like, not so much big blobs. 

I'm dreading the section a little tomorrow it's meant to reach ridiculous temperatures tomorrow the hottest in years and I'm going to be in a stuffy hospital room! So not goin to be fun stuck in a bed and sweaty ergh! So not attractive :haha:


----------



## babyvaughan

Amherst1994 said:


> So many babies coming soon!!!! So excited!! Going to miss seeing the bumps but am totally looking forward to some baby pictures!!!
> 
> Can the mucous plug look just like heavier than normal discharge? I went to the bathroom and wiped and it looked like a ton of like gooey snot as if I just blew my nose (I know so TMI)! I googled mucous plug and the images show like huge globs and stuff on the toilet paper! I had just had a bout of really bad cramps too....I just don't know!

That's how mine was clear snotty very gel like, then later in the day I got a huge glob of light yellow gel. I googled mucus plugs and it was for sure that, sounds like yours too!


----------



## Tasha

Heaven my scar is tiny and only visible if you look closely now. It's well below the knicker line too so no one will see it. I had a 2 and 4 year old when my c-section happened, it was okay, I had to be firm about not picking them up that we sat down together for cuddles. 

Sammy will be thinking of you xx


----------



## Bubbles1088

Hope it goes well tomorrow, Sammy!

AFM, had a rough night last night. For a few hours I was having tightenings and cramps 6-12 minutes apart each, but it never got super consistent with the timing, then they stopped completely. It definitely cut into my sleep. :/ Hoping that's good news as far as progress goes, at least. 

38 weeks today. Dr. tomorrow. Hoping I am starting to dilate!
 



Attached Files:







photo (34).jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Livvy

I had an appointment today, I have very little improvement-- I'm only a fingertip dilated and 50% effaced. Sigh. She said she will do a sweep next week if I am at least a cm dilated.


----------



## hollyw79

Livvy said:


> I had an appointment today, I have very little improvement-- I'm only a fingertip dilated and 50% effaced. Sigh. She said she will do a sweep next week if I am at least a cm dilated.

any progress is good with this being your first! can change at the drop of a hat! :hugs: 

I'm shocked she didn't do a sweep already.. mine started doing them at 37w.. my request.. but once you're full term.. shouldn't be an issue if you want it :shrug:


----------



## Livvy

I think it was more like she couldn't really get her finger in? So hopefully next week she'll be able to try it! Thanks for the encouragement. :)


----------



## babyvaughan

I'm still just shy of 2cm & 50% doc said she felt his head lol. I'm thinking of canceling my appt next Tuesday because its 2 days before the c-section, I won't need to be check or anything and its 30 min drive each way! I already signed the paperwork but idk I'll call an see if they want me to or not! My friend who was due the day after me just had her baby today! It happened quick for her 6cm in a matter of 5hrs then baby was born 3hrs later!


----------



## canadabear

Thanks for the hugs and support. :flower:

Is anyone else feeling really nauseous? I have been almost sick today and yesterday... just feeling rotten, but not I'll. :shrug: Also so uncomfortable and can't seem to sleep at all. Ug! This pregnancy is a lot more intense than the first one. :haha: So looking forward to meeting our little miss!
I booked a night in a hotel for Monday but am feeling a bit nervous and hoping baby doesn't decide to make an early appearance! 
So excited for all the babies coming soon!


----------



## canadabear

Sorry duplicate post


----------



## MamaBee413

Those moments when your body wakes up from a dead sleep and all you want is to go back to sleep and get as much rest as possible before the little soul sucker is born and your body won't let you so you become a witch to everyone around you. ....yeah. ...that's tonight (and most nights lately). Okay, gripe over. Thanks for listening.


----------



## MamaBee413

^^^^ she needs sleep ;)


----------



## Harley Quinn

Oh, MamaBee. Sorry your body won't let you sleep, but thanks for the laugh by taking it so lightly!

canadabear, I have been getting random nausea here and there. Not sure what it is... Just pregnancy I guess. Ha.

Babyv, it would make sense to cancel the appointment. And wow, that is a pretty quick labour for your friend! Nice!

Livvy, I hope you can get a sweep next week (and that it works)! Or better yet, that you have your baby before then! I'm sure some of us are bound to go overdue, but it does suck to think about. 

Bubbles, sorry you missed so much sleep for those cramps that ended up being 'nothing.' :( That stinks. Hope you can catch up on the sleep before baby arrives. 


I had an appointment this morning (37+6) and was disappointed to find that I am just 1 cm dilated and my cervix is still "pretty thick" (to quote the doc). She did a sweep (and did not hold back... ouch), but she doesn't think it will do much. She said it usually takes a few sweeps to do the trick. So far it doesn't seem to have done much; not even any spotting or anything. Blech. Feeling kind of discouraged; I guess I'd had it in my head this baby would come early (and I guess he still could). I think I'm just super emotional about other things going on right now too and I ended up having a few good crying sessions today. *sigh* Feeling a bit better tonight and starting to change my mindset that I could have another overdue baby. Just because _I'm _ready for him to be born doesn't mean _he_ is.


----------



## dan-o

Good luck today sammy, can't wait for your updates!!!!


----------



## Khatif

Thinking of you, Sammy!


----------



## k4th

Good luck sammy!!

37 weeks today & it's officially July!!!! :happydance: :wohoo:


----------



## Amherst1994

Good luck Sammy!!!! 

Happy 37 weeks, k4th!!!

Harley, bummer about not showing much progress...I'm sure you've been told that it doesn't mean much and that labor can come out of nowhere but it's still always nice to hear your body is at least doing SOMETHING...

And sorry to all you ladies with the sleep problems due to cramps and being uncomfy! In that boat right now! It's 3:30 am and I just moved over to the couch because my husband is snoring like a freight train and I have to pee so often that I keep waking him up. He's getting a bit grumpy that I keep waking him up when I've tried to get him to turn over 2 times during the whole night...men. Little does he know I've been up at least 6 times to rearrange my boobs and bump and pee and guzzle down water. 

Happy July everybody! It's our month!! Crazy how fast this all went....


----------



## Alea

Good luck today Sammy! 

Happy due date month ladies. I hope those of you who are yet to deliver aren't waiting too long.

Maisie is 8 days old and doing really well. We are heading to the hospital shortly so I'll be able to post more of an update when we are home but her feeding is coming along great, she's requiring less respiratory support and her jaundice cleared up nicely. She's still in intensive care but they're hoping to transition her over to high dependency by the end of the week.


----------



## Keyval

Just out of my 38 week appointment and I'm being induced on Tuesday . Baby is measuring over 41 weeks . I'm so scared now ha .


----------



## k4th

Alea - glad Maisie is doing well :)

Keyval - exciting news!!! Are you all packed & prepared??

Afm - had an appointment this morning. All looking good, baby is still head down & is 4/5 engaged. So not much - but progress!! I've been promised a sweep in two weeks at my 39 week appointment too - really hoping I don't need it, but it's good to know it's pencilled in!


----------



## Alea

Good luck Keyval!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Good luck today sammy and good luck on Tuesday Keyval!

Harley sorry to hear there hasn't been much progress. I really hope you don't go overdue!

Mamabee I hear you on the sleep front...I can't sleep for more than an hour at a time. Literally, I am up every freaking hour! Staying comfy and having to pee all night are my main issues. Leaves me as a zombie every morning. :( And poor DH has to deal with me! He's such a trooper. 

Dr. appt in a couple of hours. Not looking forward to the painful exam, but looking forward to seeing if anything else has happened yet!


----------



## MamaBee413

I want to apologize for being ugly last night. I'm so tired and it is really getting to me. I'm super excited to meet my sweet baby and the soul sucker comment was in reference to the impending added sleep deprivation (though I do cherish those quiet early morning hours). Hopefully, I can be a more normal person today and not such a "momster". 

Good luck, Sammy and I can't wait to hear an update! 

Keyval, 7/7 wI'll be a fun birthday. Baby will be just the right size (even if that's 41 weeks).

Happy July everyone and happy Canada day to you ladies north of me!


----------



## Alea

Maisie is now in high dependency! They are working getting her off the breathing support then we are one step closer to having her home.


----------



## heaveneats

Alea great news!!!

It's official, my section date is July 8th 1pm, so weird knowing the day! 

Happy Canada day to all the Canadians!


----------



## babyvaughan

Thinking of you today Sammy!! 

Yay! Keyval :) 

I'm not miserably pregnant, just really excited now and these days feel like they are taking forever! I want to make a scrapbook of my pregnancy and his first year of life so maybe I can start that today and keep my mind off counting down!


----------



## Keyval

Thanks ladies. All packed and prepared. Just very nervous. Not sure how I feel about being induced as I ended up with a 3rd degree with my last when I needed forceps and I here being induced heightens the risk or forceps? Baby is already an estimated 4kg which is way bigger than my last who was 9 days overdue ha . I'm hoping the weight is a little off


----------



## LuvallmyH

We are all getting so close! I'm sorry for those struggling & dealing with tough things. Pretty soon it will all be worth it. 

Afm, I've been losing bits of plug for days. Having tons of bh's. Going to bed every night thinking "this is it!" But here I am, still pregnant. My pelvis gets worse every day, my back hurts, I'm feeling so done! I have my next appt tomorrow & I know they are willing to do a sweep. Plus it's a full moon! Maybe that'll get things started! Baby measured 7lbs at 36w already, so he's going to be a good size! I'm getting a nap each day which feels like a luxury. 

Come on July babies, It's July!!!!!


----------



## Khatif

heaveneats said:


> Alea great news!!!
> 
> It's official, my section date is July 8th 1pm, so weird knowing the day!
> 
> Happy Canada day to all the Canadians!

July 8 is a great day. My son was born at that day. He is turning six next Wednesday :)



MamaBee413 said:


> I want to apologize for being ugly last night. I'm so tired and it is really getting to me. I'm super excited to meet my sweet baby and the soul sucker comment was in reference to the impending added sleep deprivation (though I do cherish those quiet early morning hours). Hopefully, I can be a more normal person today and not such a "momster".

You don't need apologize. We know what you meant and how you meants it. I am sure that no one thinks you are a "momster". This is the last weeks. We are tired, fed up and want to have our babies in our ardm and our body back to us. 
I am sure that most of us is done with being pregnant.



Keyval said:


> Thanks ladies. All packed and prepared. Just very nervous. Not sure how I feel about being induced as I ended up with a 3rd degree with my last when I needed forceps and I here being induced heightens the risk or forceps? Baby is already an estimated 4kg which is way bigger than my last who was 9 days overdue ha . I'm hoping the weight is a little off

Exciting! The weight can be easily off but we will know soon :). I will be thinking of you.

AFM. The weather is very hot here now. I hardly can breath! I hope it will go back to normal soon.
I made an appointment with my foot reflexologist today and the 13 of July she will start triggering labor for me. It may helps to get my baby here :)


----------



## CertifiedOreo

Boo. Had my 38 week check up and I'm still 1 and a half centimeters dilated, but instead of 50% effaced, I am now 70% if that even means anything. I am so tired of waiting I am so ready for something to happen!!


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Happy July ladies! I'm really looking forward to reading all the birth announcements in the upcoming days & weeks. 

Thinking of you today Sammy. I'm sure everything will go great!

Sean is 2 weeks & 2 days old today & is getting huge! We're exclusively breastfeeding now so I'm glad to see he's getting all the nourishment he needs from my milk. Breastfeeding is still pretty painful at times, especially when he first latches on, but I'm hoping it will get better soon! 

Here's a pic of my little man from last night after his bath. He HATES baths & screams his head off the entire time, but it does seem to relax him afterward. :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## hollyw79

what a sweetheart Joyofmylife! :cloud9:


----------



## babyvaughan

Cutie!! - Joy!

I have all these crazy nesting ideas but no physical energy to get them done! Drives me crazy, I also keep looking at babies last 4D scan and I just wanna hold him right now!!! LOL


----------



## Babygirl3289

Hey ladies, 

I have been having menstrual cramps and low back pain for about 30mins-1 hour - I really cant remember as I am at work and a little stressed out. 

Do you think this is ok? Should I Call the nurse or should I drink some water and try to rest first?


----------



## madtowngirl

I'd do both - drink water and try to rest, but call your nurse just in case. The worst they can do is tell you to rest, but it's always nice to have the reassurance. 

Baby Terra is 9 days old! We're struggling with breastfeeding, but she was almost back to her birth weight yesterday.


----------



## Bubbles1088

So sweet, Joy!

I'm 1cm dilated now and still at 70% effacement. Woohoo for progress! So glad to be starting to dilate, though I've heard you can stay at 1cm for weeks. Still, it was good to hear that I'm finally starting to dilate some.


----------



## sammynashley

Hi ladies! 

Quick update!! 

I had my little man today at 11.00am weighing 7lb10oz after a bit of a struggle with the spinal..I ended up having two!! I'm up and walking about and little man is breastfeeding very well despite having tongue tie. 

Will update with a pic in the morning little mans wanting his feed :)


----------



## dan-o

Congratulations sammy :cloud9: fab news he's feeding well despite the TT! Hope you aren't too sore, enjoy your first night of baby snuggles together <3


----------



## dan-o

Baby girl, I would ring as you are preterm and they may want to give you steroids just in case xx

Joy, so precious <3 sounds like the bfing is going fab! 

Babyv, I was like that then I gave birth so my house is STILL a tip and hubby being home is making it worse :hissy: :haha: it's driving me bonkers lol!!!

Yay a for progress bubbles, 70% effected is quite a lot isn't it? Nice short labour then hopefully!!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Yay! Congrats, sammy! 

And Happy Canada Day to all my fellow moms in Canada! :)


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Congratulations Sammy! Enjoy your time with your little man!


----------



## Livvy

Yayyyy congrats Sammy :) the first July baby!!


----------



## hollyw79

Congrats Sammy!!!! :hugs: 

babygirl.. how are you this evening?!!?


----------



## Bubbles1088

Congrats Sammy! <3

Dan-o I hope it is a nice, short labor lol! And I hope it comes sooner rather than later!


----------



## Babygirl3289

Congrats Sammy !!
I'm doing better thanks ladies , I decided to just rest and drink water and I am doing better, cramps are gone but still back pain . Hope you all are doing well


----------



## countryblonde

Congrats Sammy! 

Bh like crazy over here tonight... I never know when to start worrying about them.. I kinda figure if they aren't painful I'm probably okay right? Anyway I have an appointment tomorrow and I'll talk to my doctor about it tomorrow... sooo annoying though


----------



## MamaBee413

Joy, he's precious! 

Sammy, congrats! Sounds like he is a good size. I look forward to pics ;)

I developed pinkeye today. I hope it goes quickly so I won't have ugly eyes in my birth pics. And I'm not feeling so sexy in these old glasses :wacko:

I took my kids to the hospital for sibling class today. It was neat. They saw a video on the hospital stay and life at home with a newborn. Then discussed things and practiced proper holding techniques and took a tour of the maternity ward. I think they enjoyed it and now it raises the question of whether I really want them to go to someone's home while I labor or have them there in the waiting room?


----------



## babyvaughan

Congrats Sammy, can't wait for the picture!! 

Yay for progress bubbles! :) 

Dano, that's my fear is him deciding to come and me not having everything cleaned and together because I know with the C-section I wont be doing anything for at least a week besides breastfeeding, diapers, and snuggles lol. 

I had this horrible pain across the top of my stomach. I think its my scar tissue, thankfully it only last about 30 mins! It's kinda like ligament pains but far more painful happened a few weeks ago and the doctors figured it was my scar tissue. I was on monitors and it wasn't contractions but it had me in tears that day for 12 hrs!!


----------



## Khatif

Congratulations Dammy!


----------



## Tasha

Congrats Sammy. 

Mama, I'd have them some where else. Hospitals are boring for children, more so if the labour goes on sometime.


----------



## k4th

Congrats sammy :) can't wait to see a pic!


----------



## RaquelDee

Congratulations Sammy.

Just went outside and saw a big, beautiful full moon. Hope it gets things going for a few people!


----------



## dan-o

Yay full moon day! My MW said she dreads being on call on these, so it must count for something! 

Come on July babies!!


----------



## babyvaughan

Why is it the summer that we are pregnant and having a newborn that its decides to actually be summer not on time but early and extremely hot! We've gone between fan/ portable ac unit but its looking like we need to ditch those and get a window unit! I can only imagine how terrible it would be having a c-section all hot and miserable with a newborn feeling the same, can't have that!


----------



## countryblonde

Just had my appointment and found out I'm gbs + . I'm kinda bummed about it... anyone feel like being on the antibiotic interfered with their labour experience.. I know it's not a big deal.. but it feels like a big deal to me right now


----------



## CertifiedOreo

countryblonde said:


> Just had my appointment and found out I'm gbs + . I'm kinda bummed about it... anyone feel like being on the antibiotic interfered with their labour experience.. I know it's not a big deal.. but it feels like a big deal to me right now

I wasn't positive with my daughter but I am this time and I am super bummed out about it. I feel like its going to interfere with my experience even though you are allowed to walk around with that pole while you get it. I'm not looking forward to it. I am also a little worried I won't make it to the hospital in time to actually get the antibiotics because last time when I arrived at the hospital I was ready to give birth right then and there.


----------



## MamaBee413

Since pregnancy is all about TMI, I think I have mastered the extreme sport of toilet sitting! Whether it is peeing 100X a day or the latest of cleaning things out, I believe I'll move a TV into my bathroom ;)


----------



## babyvaughan

Lol mamabee I'm with you there, and thanks to end of pregnancy ive learned what having a hemmroid is like! :/


----------



## LuvallmyH

3cm & 70% effaced! Had a sweep & induction scheduled for next Friday at 7:00am. I doubt I'll make it that long... I was barely 1cm & thick a week ago today.

We are having our babies!!!!


----------



## MamaBee413

That's great news, Luv! Good luck!

babyv, the key is to stretch between sittings :haha: In other news, I have lost a little over 3 pounds in 2 days :)

Any ideas on the quickest way to get rid of pinkeye? I bought some homeopathic drops and have been using them, but want to get rid of this as quickly as possible in case of labor.


----------



## heaveneats

Luvallmy that's so exciting!! Rooting for that baby to come soon!

The Dr called and said the midwife called her to say she was faxing the results to them as soon as she gets to the clinic.... Still waiting ugh I just want to know if this baby has to come early! I'm also so itchy today that any type of clothing bothers me, even sitting on the couch that's fabric makes me want to rip my legs off


----------



## MamaBee413

heaveneats, that sounds miserable. I hope they can work out a good plan for you!


----------



## Keyval

Mowed the lawn today hoping to kick start labour haha 
all iv ended up with is a few blood vessels burst on my belly where my stretch marks are . Is that normal ? Just specks where the blood has risen to the surface


----------



## hollyw79

Country.. I was GBS positive in my last pregnancy.. It didn't really seem to be a big deal. They did monitor the baby a bit longer just to be cautious.. But other than that, didn't really change much :shrug: I wasnt up walking around for any of my labors.. Not sure if that would be impact it at all :shrug:


----------



## Keyval

Iv had an increase in discharge over the past few days and it's normally white but I just checked and it's turned an orangey colour. Have a few pains nothing major. Just changed my pad and Will keep an eye on it. Doesn't seem like my mucous plug... It's not snotty in texture. Still creamy looking. Hopefully it's something starting.


----------



## Harley Quinn

countryblonde said:


> Just had my appointment and found out I'm gbs + . I'm kinda bummed about it... anyone feel like being on the antibiotic interfered with their labour experience.. I know it's not a big deal.. but it feels like a big deal to me right now

I've been GBS+ in all three so far. First labour I was up and walking around for pretty much all of the early labour. I only sat down for the first dose of antibiotics (I actually had that at the hospital but they sent me home to labour some more since I wasn't quite far enough along to be admitted). Once I was admitted, I did not feel like the IV interfered with labour in any way. As I said, I did laps around the ward until I just couldn't walk through the contractions any longer and then I was in all sorts of positions for active labour and pushing. Not once was I annoyed or disappointed at having an IV in my hand! Once labour was established, I hardly noticed it. I mean, the IV is in your hand the whole time, but you aren't always hooked up to drugs, and when you are the nurses should take care of keeping the lines out of your way and unnoticeable. 



Keyval said:


> Mowed the lawn today hoping to kick start labour haha
> all iv ended up with is a few blood vessels burst on my belly where my stretch marks are . Is that normal ? Just specks where the blood has risen to the surface

Oh! I've had some of these too! They went away after a few days.


Ladies, I've been having some bloody mucus! Wooo!!! Hope it turns into something!

Luv, it sounds like your baby will be arriving soon! Yay!


----------



## CertifiedOreo

LuvallmyH said:


> 3cm & 70% effaced! Had a sweep & induction scheduled for next Friday at 7:00am. I doubt I'll make it that long... I was barely 1cm & thick a week ago today.
> 
> We are having our babies!!!!

So exciting, hope it happens for you soon!:happydance:


----------



## fluffet521

Hello, ladies! I haven't written in a loooooong time, but I've been stalking and keeping up with the thread for the most part. Congrats to all you lovelies who've had your beautiful babies!!! I love seeing the pics and can't wait for more to come!

An update on me: I found out at my obstetrician appointment yesterday that I will be induced on Saturday! We've known for a while now that my doc wouldn't let me go full term because I have GD. She said between 38 and 39 weeks, but now we finally have a date! Possibly an Independence Day baby! :thumbup: How cool would it be for my son to have fireworks on his birthday every year? His name is going to be Connor Shaun, and we are so excited to meet him!

I don't know when I'll make it back on again, but I'll do my best so that I can give you ladies the details. I'll be thinking of everyone, those who've delivered and those who haven't yet! Lots of love and prayers to all! <3 :friends: <3


----------



## Khatif

countryblonde said:


> Just had my appointment and found out I'm gbs + . I'm kinda bummed about it... anyone feel like being on the antibiotic interfered with their labour experience.. I know it's not a big deal.. but it feels like a big deal to me right now

They are not even testing GBS here. I asked the midwife and she said that is not needed because 1 of 5 woman has it and it cannot cause to the baby is if she arrives full term. I am so not happy with her answer :(



LuvallmyH said:


> 3cm & 70% effaced! Had a sweep & induction scheduled for next Friday at 7:00am. I doubt I'll make it that long... I was barely 1cm & thick a week ago today.
> 
> We are having our babies!!!!

YAY, something is happening! Good luck.



heaveneats said:


> Luvallmy that's so exciting!! Rooting for that baby to come soon!
> 
> The Dr called and said the midwife called her to say she was faxing the results to them as soon as she gets to the clinic.... Still waiting ugh I just want to know if this baby has to come early! I'm also so itchy today that any type of clothing bothers me, even sitting on the couch that's fabric makes me want to rip my legs off

It sounds horrible! Did you try taking a bath with oatmeal in it? I know it sounds very strange but it usually help on iching.



Keyval said:


> Mowed the lawn today hoping to kick start labour haha
> all iv ended up with is a few blood vessels burst on my belly where my stretch marks are . Is that normal ? Just specks where the blood has risen to the surface

Eating something spicy maybe?



Harley Quinn said:


> Ladies, I've been having some bloody mucus! Wooo!!! Hope it turns into something!
> 
> Luv, it sounds like your baby will be arriving soon! Yay!

Good luck! The mucus can be a good sign!


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Just got the funniest text from my mom. The joys of having a mother who is the literacy coordinator for a school system.

Hope everyone is well. I'm trying to finish setting up and cleaning before my contractions "start".
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-07-02-12-19-49-1-1.jpg
File size: 40.8 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Babygirl3289

Luv- That is good news! Hope things start happening soon!

I am so so so uncomfortable! :( And I have 3 weeks to go.. I just want to be done!


----------



## greats

Babygirl3289 said:


> I am so so so uncomfortable! :( And I have 3 weeks to go.. I just want to be done!

I am feeling the same way. My SPD is getting worse every day, and I never had it last pregnancy so I'm not used to it. I just feel done. Blah!


----------



## Babygirl3289

greats said:


> Babygirl3289 said:
> 
> 
> I am so so so uncomfortable! :( And I have 3 weeks to go.. I just want to be done!
> 
> I am feeling the same way. My SPD is getting worse every day, and I never had it last pregnancy so I'm not used to it. I just feel done. Blah!Click to expand...

I am so sorry :( Ya, hopefully we can all stay busy and pray the remaining weeks fly by. I am just ready to be able to breathe again! My ribs are so painful they feel almost bruised :( But I must say, it will definitely be worth it in the end :cloud9:


----------



## Khatif

Babygirl3289 said:


> greats said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babygirl3289 said:
> 
> 
> I am so so so uncomfortable! :( And I have 3 weeks to go.. I just want to be done!
> 
> I am feeling the same way. My SPD is getting worse every day, and I never had it last pregnancy so I'm not used to it. I just feel done. Blah!Click to expand...
> 
> I am so sorry :( Ya, hopefully we can all stay busy and pray the remaining weeks fly by. I am just ready to be able to breathe again! My ribs are so painful they feel almost bruised :( But I must say, it will definitely be worth it in the end :cloud9:Click to expand...

I feel the same ladies. Seeing all the babies and how everyone is getting closer makes me very inpatient. 
I am not even full term yet :(.
More or less 3 weeks to go and I am done already. 
The heat is killing me. I tired all the time, but hardly can sleep. I cannot eat or breath normally.
I am trying not to complain too much..


----------



## k4th

Keyval said:


> Iv had an increase in discharge over the past few days and it's normally white but I just checked and it's turned an orangey colour. Have a few pains nothing major. Just changed my pad and Will keep an eye on it. Doesn't seem like my mucous plug... It's not snotty in texture. Still creamy looking. Hopefully it's something starting.

Snap! Really hope it might be the start of something too!!

Baby girl, greats & khatif - I'm with you all too. Ready to have this bubba now!


----------



## babyvaughan

Ms Elizabeth said:


> Just got the funniest text from my mom. The joys of having a mother who is the literacy coordinator for a school system.
> 
> Hope everyone is well. I'm trying to finish setting up and cleaning before my contractions "start".

That's cute!! My mom just ordered a book her mom read to her as a child she was so excited! :)


----------



## babyvaughan

Just try to stay busy, times really dragging since its a week away I literally feel like I'm counting minutes not days lol. Today its 96 out and I am going to be busy running all the errands/paying bills, my little guy doesn't seem to mind and is happy as can be hurting me with his movements lol. He shifts all to one side or way up high by my ribs, doctor said she felt his head at my cervical exam so he must be long lol.


----------



## Babygirl3289

Khatif said:


> Babygirl3289 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greats said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babygirl3289 said:
> 
> 
> I am so so so uncomfortable! :( And I have 3 weeks to go.. I just want to be done!
> 
> I am feeling the same way. My SPD is getting worse every day, and I never had it last pregnancy so I'm not used to it. I just feel done. Blah!Click to expand...
> 
> I am so sorry :( Ya, hopefully we can all stay busy and pray the remaining weeks fly by. I am just ready to be able to breathe again! My ribs are so painful they feel almost bruised :( But I must say, it will definitely be worth it in the end :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> I feel the same ladies. Seeing all the babies and how everyone is getting closer makes me very inpatient.
> I am not even full term yet :(.
> More or less 3 weeks to go and I am done already.
> The heat is killing me. I tired all the time, but hardly can sleep. I cannot eat or breath normally.
> I am trying not to complain too much..Click to expand...


Don't worry we are all complaining with you. This last month sucks, but we got it. We just have to relax as much as possible and focus on the precious baby we will get to hold in the end. But yes when you are in pain and everything, it really makes it take soo much longer!


----------



## Wishing1010

Our baby girl is doing well but they are having me do NST tests multiple times a week until she arrives. Nervous and ready for her to come so that my health can get back on the right track.

I hope we all get some relief soon, and healthy ones in our arms!!!!


----------



## Jrepp

Seems like everyone is in the same boat: impatiently waiting on their little ones arrival. My little guy has definitely sunk in further and I now have a noticeable gap between my boobs and my belly. I am right there with you all on being completely uncomfortable, in a bit of pain and just ready for him to be on the outside world.


----------



## heaveneats

After being told at 10 am they'd call with results they never did, I waited till 2pm and nothing! So I called my midwife and she said yes numbers were slightly elevated but she can't make the call on delivering him early, the OBGYN has to make the call, so his office called and said he was in surgery all day and wouldn't be able to give me an answer until tomorrow.... I just need to know !!!! I'm so frustrated


----------



## Lumi

Being admitted next Wednesday to be induced Thursday the 9th of July, 38+1


----------



## Medzi

Aw, ladies! Your babies will be here so soon! Hang in there everyone!

<3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## Starlight34

I had my baby boy on June 27th at 6:30 in the morning. We named him Elijah Oliver.
Things got started at midnight last thursday when my water broke. I was then induced Friday night. I had an epidural when my contractions became stronger. Oddly enough, I ended up sleeping until about 4 the next morning. At that time I was feeling a lot of pressure and had the urge to push. I pushed from 4 until 6:30 when my baby was born. When baby was almost out, I heard the doctor talking about using a vacuum, but I wanted to avoid that, so I tried to push harder to get him out without it and succeeded, but ended up with a third degree tear. They put the baby on my chest briefly before I was taken to the OR to be stitched up. I have no words to describe the feeling when seeing my son for the first time. Very special :cloud9:. My son seems to be a very content baby, but does fuss quite a bit when hungry. I really struggled with breastfeeding at the hospital, my milk took a long time to come in, it's still not much, so I have to supplement for now. Everything else is going great. We are back home now and trying to settle into a routine. I love my son so much, I look at him and can't believe he's mine. Wishing you all a good delivery and speedy recovery! :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## MamaBee413

Starlight, he's lovely! Congrats!!


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Congratulations Starlight! Your baby is beautiful! Thank you so much for sharing your birth story. I had to supplement with formula too until my milk came in and we were still able to transition to the breast only. It's hard but it does get easier so hang in there!


----------



## babyvaughan

Congrats Starlight!! What a precious little guy you have!!


----------



## babyvaughan

Had light pink discharge tonight but it was short lived I was kinda hoping it meant labor was coming but nope! Lol


----------



## poppy

Congratulations Starlight, he is gorgeous xxx


----------



## Keyval

Lumi said:


> Being admitted next Wednesday to be induced Thursday the 9th of July, 38+1

Good luck lumi
we all seem to be having early babies


----------



## Livvy

Congrats starlight :)


----------



## Wishing1010

Yay, Starlight!!!! He is so handsome! Congrats!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

babyvaughan said:


> Had light pink discharge tonight but it was short lived I was kinda hoping it meant labor was coming but nope! Lol

Maybe you will see some more progress today!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

Good luck, Lumi!!!


----------



## Khatif

Congrats Starlight!

I am back from ctg. Everything seems good. The HB is still a bit elevated, but it looks like that is her standard since it stays like that. Doctors are not considered. I have a doctor appointment on Monday.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Well ladies I've been awake for about an hour and a half with cramping and pinching in my cervical area and abdomen. I thought I had to poo at first and did a a little but now I am wiping my vagina and there's a little red blood (but only for a couple of wipes). Idk if I should wake hubby up to go to the hospital or not. The cramping is getting worse and there's not much break between cramps. Also when I walk around I get a lot of back pressure. I don't know what to do! The pain down by my cervix is stabbing. :(


----------



## Aelyana

Bubbles I think maybe you should wake your husband up if you havent already. It sounds like you need his support and it also sounds like you need to get checked out. I hope ur feeling better by now and have been seen by a doc.

To all of you ladies who've had your babies, congratulations!! 

This is super late but so happy for you Tasha and Dan o that you are holding your gorgeous rainbows!! 

I am off work now and feeling pretty good considering I am 37.5 weeks along tho this heat is doing me in! Ironing &#128513; all babies clothes (I am nesting like crazy), set up the crib and savouring these last days with my lovely ds. 

Hang in there everyone, not long now till we will be able to snuggle with our babies &#128525;


----------



## Wishing1010

Bubbles, go to doc!!!


----------



## babyvaughan

Bubbles I'd go to hospital if you haven't yet! I hope your doing okay! 

My pink cm stayed away and no sign labor is coming I don't even get braxton Hicks :/ he just must love in it there lol


----------



## Wishing1010

You made it too comfy for him! Lol. Only 6 days till c section!


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Bubbles, it sounds like early stages of labor to me. Hopefully you went to get checked out. I'll be thinking of you today!


----------



## LuvallmyH

Hope things are progressing bubbles!

Nothing to report here. Had a sweep, a full moon, Indian food & help from dh last night:winkwink:... Still pregnant! The bleeding from the sweep is just brown spotting now. Feeling like I'm going to be pregnant forever... Just like everyone else, lol.


----------



## Keyval

How are you ladies with other kids preparing them for what's about to happen ? My daughter is nearly 3 and I'm so worried about how she is gonna react to this baby . This is our last weekend as 3 so we're gonna do loads of fun stuff with her as a treat .


----------



## Livvy

Everyone has started asking me if the baby has come yet. Ugh, no.


----------



## CertifiedOreo

Keyval said:


> How are you ladies with other kids preparing them for what's about to happen ? My daughter is nearly 3 and I'm so worried about how she is gonna react to this baby . This is our last weekend as 3 so we're gonna do loads of fun stuff with her as a treat .

My daughter just turned 3 on Monday and thats exactly what we have been doing, treating her! I took her for her first mani/pedi, took her to see her first movie (inside out) and we took her out to eat. If the baby hasn't come, hopefully tomorrow we will take her to fireworks. Also I bought her a little present for when we come home from the hospital and i'm planning on telling her that its from her new sister. Other than that, at this age i'm not quite sure what good talking about her will do, I have been but will see how everything goes when the new baby gets here!


----------



## k4th

Keyval - my dd is four and a half so we've done lots of talking. She's also helped me wash & sort baby's clothes, Moses basket, new toys. She picked the comforter baby will use too. Baby also has a present for her in my hospital bag. Dd is hugely into tinkerbell so we've bought the tinkerbell movie boxset so she can watch that whilst I'm bf. She kind of gets it, but equally expects baby to come out babbling & crawling - so a baby that doesn't do much is gonna be a bit of a shock. That said - I think the reality of a new addition will have surprises all around!! I don't think we can fully prepare them for it. I'm trying not to do anything atm that I won't be able to do when baby arrives though - I don't want dd to ask to do it, then ask why we cant & then connect that it's because of the baby! She's older though & pretty savvy problem solver :dohh:

Livvy - I've started getting those texts and I'm only 37 weeks. Already tempted to tell people where to go - I'm not very even tempered at the mo - between the heat, lack of sleep & spd :blush:

Bubbles - hope it was the start if something for you. Good luck :)


----------



## Bubbles1088

We did end up going. We are still there. I started peeing blood :/. I have a bladder infection and the pain got really, really bad. Not labor yet but now I am almost dilated to 2 and she said 70%-80% effaced and the baby is really low. Not contracting though but having some rough BH. Finally not in massive amounts of pain though so that is a huge plus. They gave me some meds for the pain and I managed to doze off a little. Now just waiting on my Dr. to get out of surgery so she can give me prescriptions. 

Thanks for all the support ladies! On the upside things do seem to have progressed from Wednesday when I was at the Dr.


----------



## k4th

Bubbles1088 said:


> We did end up going. We are still there. I started peeing blood :/. I have a bladder infection and the pain got really, really bad. Not labor yet but now I am almost dilated to 2 and she said 70%-80% effaced and the baby is really low. Not contracting though but having some rough BH. Finally not in massive amounts of pain though so that is a huge plus. They gave me some meds for the pain and I managed to doze off a little. Now just waiting on my Dr. to get out of surgery so she can give me prescriptions.
> 
> Thanks for all the support ladies! On the upside things do seem to have progressed from Wednesday when I was at the Dr.

Oh no - that sounds horrible :hugs: Hope the medication shifts the infection really quickly. & glad you are making some progress too :hugs:


----------



## Khatif

Bubbles1088 said:


> We did end up going. We are still there. I started peeing blood :/. I have a bladder infection and the pain got really, really bad. Not labor yet but now I am almost dilated to 2 and she said 70%-80% effaced and the baby is really low. Not contracting though but having some rough BH. Finally not in massive amounts of pain though so that is a huge plus. They gave me some meds for the pain and I managed to doze off a little. Now just waiting on my Dr. to get out of surgery so she can give me prescriptions.
> 
> Thanks for all the support ladies! On the upside things do seem to have progressed from Wednesday when I was at the Dr.

Oh, poor you. That sounds horrible. I hope you will get better soon.
If you are already 70-80% effected maybe labour is not that far. Finger crossed!


----------



## Rach87

Starlight congrats!

Bubbles hope you feel better before real labor starts!

Dang full moon failed me :growlmad: I took my pup for a mile walk, tried some reflexology on my feet (hubby was working had to do it myself) and sat under the moon for a bit. Not even the slightest sign of labor. I guess baby girl is happy where she is. I really cant complain I feel fine, I just want to meet my baby!

Livvy I think you'll be the first to make it the full 40 weeks so far. (Though im sure youre not super thrilled about that :winkwink:)


----------



## Livvy

Bubbles that's awful! Hope everything turns out ok and you feel a lot better tonight. :hugs:

K4th I'm so annoyed with them too, I'm trying to be polite and not let it bother me though. It's the worst when people literally don't understand that the baby might NOT be here by tomorrow. Someone even wrote on my facebook "by this time next week you'll have a baby in your arms!!" ...well... not necessarily but I hope so! :dohh:

Rach I think you're right -- at least I'll get to celebrate this holiday weekend if the baby doesn't show in the next 48 hours :haha: 

I'm reading conflicting things all the time. One thing I read said FTMs go to 41+3 on average. Another thing I read said that due dates based on early ultrasounds are rarely off by much, and decrease "overdue" happenings from 10% down to 2%. Well... I had a really early ultrasound at 7+3 and that's what my due date is based off of, and here I am still! :shrug:


----------



## dan-o

Starlight34 said:


> I had my baby boy on June 27th at 6:30 in the morning. We named him Elijah Oliver.
> Things got started at midnight last thursday when my water broke. I was then induced Friday night. I had an epidural when my contractions became stronger. Oddly enough, I ended up sleeping until about 4 the next morning. At that time I was feeling a lot of pressure and had the urge to push. I pushed from 4 until 6:30 when my baby was born. When baby was almost out, I heard the doctor talking about using a vacuum, but I wanted to avoid that, so I tried to push harder to get him out without it and succeeded, but ended up with a third degree tear. They put the baby on my chest briefly before I was taken to the OR to be stitched up. I have no words to describe the feeling when seeing my son for the first time. Very special :cloud9:. My son seems to be a very content baby, but does fuss quite a bit when hungry. I really struggled with breastfeeding at the hospital, my milk took a long time to come in, it's still not much, so I have to supplement for now. Everything else is going great. We are back home now and trying to settle into a routine. I love my son so much, I look at him and can't believe he's mine. Wishing you all a good delivery and speedy recovery! :thumbup:

Congratulations Hun! He's gorgeous! Stick at it with the bfing, it takes a few days for the more plentiful milk to come in, totally normal, you're doing great!! X


----------



## Bubbles1088

Thanks, everyone. Home now with meds (been home for awhile but laid on the couch for a good bit). My pain was at an 8 and now we are down to wavering between a 3 and a 4, so I'd say that's a major improvement. Just gotta finish these meds and hopefully that will zap this infection before Ashlyn comes. I'd hate to have this when she's born; this pain on top of labor pain sounds like a nightmare and a half.

This morning, I honestly thought we'd be coming home with a baby tonight/tomorrow. But I am glad to know she is alright at least, and now I can get rid of this nasty infection. Makes me wonder how long it's been there, and how much of the pains I've been feeling have been associated with the infection rather than the pregnancy.


----------



## Livvy

It's officially my due date, ladies!! Happy Fourth of July. :)


----------



## Harley Quinn

Congrats, Starlight! 

Happy Fourth and happy due date, Livvy!

Bubbles, so glad you are feeling better. Hope the meds do the trick soon and your pain is down to a zero.

Well, I've also had some pink/red/brown mucus over the last few days that resulted in nothing. Today there was hardly any, so it must have been from my sweep on Tuesday and now I am back to normal. Oh well. Did manage to have sex tonight, so let's see if that pays off.


----------



## k4th

Happy due date livvy!! Hope your baby makes an appearance soon!!

Good luck getting things moving Harley :)

Afm - mild period pain off & on yesterday. Not convinced it was anything but indigestion, but a girl can dream! I'm gonna go & deep clean the bathrooms & see if that starts anything - if nothing else I'll have a sparkling tub to wallow in later!


----------



## hollyw79

Happy due date livvy!!! Lots of labor dust headed your way!!! :dust:


----------



## dan-o

Wow these babies are stubborn!!!! 

Bubbles sounds awful :hugs: 

K4th that sounds pretty promising to me, esp with the cleaning urges as well!

Sorry had 3 mental days here (school intake sessions for my boy on weds thurs and the end of year preschool day out with all 3 kids yesterday!)and hubby's gone back to work, plus needed to go shopping (with all 3 kids again!!!) this morning, so hardly been online as a result! :dohh: i'll lose the baby weight in no time at this rate :haha:


----------



## heaveneats

Bubbles so sorry for you sounds painful!!!! 

Dan-o that must be a good work out, cheers to you!

So my results coming back slightly higher has not affected my c section date, iim still July 8th scheduled to meet my son :)

Yesterday was horrendous though, we planned to move DD out of the crib into a toddler bed, I was so scared but actually turned out great in the end and we now have the nursery done for the most part. The awful thing is though I came home to my poor dog laying on the floor in a puddle of poop... Yes poop. I took her into the tub to bathe her and she was in pain I could tell, I look at her butt and I see an oozing open hole, sorry so much TMI but I've now learned its an abcessed anal glands infection and I didn't even know, I feel so bad :( she has an urgent appt today with the vet I'm hoping they can just give us antibiotics and we can be on our way. I'm such a bad puppy mommy :(

Bright side, here are some nursery pics :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150704_000127.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 11









IMG_20150704_000114.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## countryblonde

Happy due date livvy! Means baby will be here in no time, even though they will seem to drag forever. . : s

Dano- what baby weight! ?!? ; p 

Bubbles - glad they got your uti under control, sorry it wasn't labour

Afm- full term tomorrow. Still no changes here just a lot of bh. I did way too much yesterday though and have some pretty achy stomach muscles as a result. The head cold I have probably doesn't help... the count down is on! Two more weeks of work


----------



## Wishing1010

Nursery looks great! 

So sorry about your pup, hope she recovers quickly!


----------



## MamaBee413

We are all getting so close....squee!!!!

I had a few hours of contractions last night, but they fizzled. A few this morning and a large clean out (embracing the pregnancy TMI). I'd love to have him today despite not being ready and hubby's longest day at work, but doubt it will happen. 

Heaveneats, I didn't realize my dog was suffering an infection at one point and came home to him having chewed his tail off! It looked like a murder scene. I felt/feel awful about the whole thing! He had surgery, of course, and now has a docked tail that doesn't affect him at all, but there is such guilt. We just have to let go of it and know they love us. I hope your puppy feels better and the toddler bed remains successful!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Happy due date Livvy!

Happy 4th everyone! Hope we see some more babies soon!

K4th and mamabee, you guys might be next...sounds like you're having some promising symptoms!


----------



## Tasha

Happy 4th July girls.

Happy due date livvy.

Dano it's the same here, craziness always happens at the end of the school year but add in a new baby :wacko: I've pretty much lost the baby weight, I'm three pound off my booking in weight (and there must be more than 3lb of weight in these boobs :haha: ) but my body looks nothing like I did before pregnancy. I'm looking forward to being able to tone x


----------



## babyvaughan

Happy 4th Ladies! 

I too wouldn't mind having him today but I think he is going to remain stubborn, all though I think he is dropped more because I'm peeing a lot and when I go I feel pressure pushing down not painful though! I have had a tiny bit of period like cramping but nothing that lasts! We finally figured out our issue with AC in our room so I can relax knowing baby won't be effected by this heat! Now I need to get everything cleaned up again.. Lol


----------



## MamaBee413

Babyvaughan, yay for AC. Makes a world of difference! 

Question....has anyone here experienced back labor? After my contractions settled last night, I could hardly walk with back pain. I thought it was from being up so much finishing up packing. I slept alright, but had a few contractions this morning. DH and I DTD and my back has been in constant pain almost since. I get a few twinges in my abdomen that come and go with pressure, but constant back pain. I'm not bent over in pain, but quite uncomfortable. I don't want to waste a trip to the hospital, but I dont want to be disillusioned either. What do you all think?


----------



## Tasha

I had back labour with Orion it was horrific :haha: so it was pain all the time which I could cope with but then the contraction was like a back spasm. It was awful and no denying what it was x


----------



## Jrepp

dan-o said:


> Starlight34 said:
> 
> 
> I had my baby boy on June 27th at 6:30 in the morning. We named him Elijah Oliver.
> Things got started at midnight last thursday when my water broke. I was then induced Friday night. I had an epidural when my contractions became stronger. Oddly enough, I ended up sleeping until about 4 the next morning. At that time I was feeling a lot of pressure and had the urge to push. I pushed from 4 until 6:30 when my baby was born. When baby was almost out, I heard the doctor talking about using a vacuum, but I wanted to avoid that, so I tried to push harder to get him out without it and succeeded, but ended up with a third degree tear. They put the baby on my chest briefly before I was taken to the OR to be stitched up. I have no words to describe the feeling when seeing my son for the first time. Very special :cloud9:. My son seems to be a very content baby, but does fuss quite a bit when hungry. I really struggled with breastfeeding at the hospital, my milk took a long time to come in, it's still not much, so I have to supplement for now. Everything else is going great. We are back home now and trying to settle into a routine. I love my son so much, I look at him and can't believe he's mine. Wishing you all a good delivery and speedy recovery! :thumbup:
> 
> Congratulations Hun! He's gorgeous! Stick at it with the bfing, it takes a few days for the more plentiful milk to come in, totally normal, you're doing great!! XClick to expand...

Congrats again starlight. I'm curious to know he who told you that you weren't producing enough milk? From everything I've been told by lactation consultants and doctors your baby doesn't eat very much at one time during the first week or so as the tummy is very tiny. You could be producing exactly the amount your baby needs. Have you tried lactation cookies at all?



Livvy said:


> It's officially my due date, ladies!! Happy Fourth of July. :)

Happy due date and happy 4th! Hopefully your lo decides to make an appearance soon.x



dan-o said:


> Wow these babies are stubborn!!!!
> 
> Bubbles sounds awful :hugs:
> 
> K4th that sounds pretty promising to me, esp with the cleaning urges as well!
> 
> Sorry had 3 mental days here (school intake sessions for my boy on weds thurs and the end of year preschool day out with all 3 kids yesterday!)and hubby's gone back to work, plus needed to go shopping (with all 3 kids again!!!) this morning, so hardly been online as a result! :dohh: i'll lose the baby weight in no time at this rate :haha:

You must really have your hands full with 3 kids! 



heaveneats said:


> Bubbles so sorry for you sounds painful!!!!
> 
> Dan-o that must be a good work out, cheers to you!
> 
> So my results coming back slightly higher has not affected my c section date, iim still July 8th scheduled to meet my son :)
> 
> Yesterday was horrendous though, we planned to move DD out of the crib into a toddler bed, I was so scared but actually turned out great in the end and we now have the nursery done for the most part. The awful thing is though I came home to my poor dog laying on the floor in a puddle of poop... Yes poop. I took her into the tub to bathe her and she was in pain I could tell, I look at her butt and I see an oozing open hole, sorry so much TMI but I've now learned its an abcessed anal glands infection and I didn't even know, I feel so bad :( she has an urgent appt today with the vet I'm hoping they can just give us antibiotics and we can be on our way. I'm such a bad puppy mommy :(
> 
> Bright side, here are some nursery pics :)

I'm glad the transition from crib to toddler bed went well and so happy that the nursery is getting together! I'm really sorry about your dog. My hubby's dog had an abcess that was caused by extra testosterone in his body. Hopefully the vet can treat her and get her back on her feet in no time.



MamaBee413 said:


> Babyvaughan, yay for AC. Makes a world of difference!
> 
> Question....has anyone here experienced back labor? After my contractions settled last night, I could hardly walk with back pain. I thought it was from being up so much finishing up packing. I slept alright, but had a few contractions this morning. DH and I DTD and my back has been in constant pain almost since. I get a few twinges in my abdomen that come and go with pressure, but constant back pain. I'm not bent over in pain, but quite uncomfortable. I don't want to waste a trip to the hospital, but I dont want to be disillusioned either. What do you all think?

I am going to keep an eye on this as I have constant back pain as well but it gets way worse when I have a contraction. My mom experienced back labor with all 3 of us and said that you would feel it in your abdomen as well. 

AFM: still moving right along. I took a spill yesterday and seem to have nudged Luke down further into my pelvis. We are both ok though :) Quick question: have any of you used an abdominal binder post delivery to help with recovery?


----------



## dan-o

Yep I had back labour with Sidney (oldest) and he never turned! Birthing ball and lying down were excruciating, Much better stood up. Pelvic rocking also helped, it wasn't that bad though, so don't be scared, I used gas and air. Quinns labour was probably worse by comparison!!


----------



## Khatif

I am sorry not reacting on your posts. I have read everything but I could not get myself around to write.
Something very tragic and sad happened yesterday with a friend of my mine and my head was full with it since then.

I will be 37 weeks tomorrow. Yay two more weeks until full term. I am not sure I will survive the coming weeks though. I feel more tired and heavy every day. But I am also very excited. My baby can come from tomorrow every moment and I am very curious when she will decide to make her appearance. I hope to get at least 38+3 or so but it is not my decision :)


----------



## sammynashley

Hi ladies! 

I know I haven't been on, it's been a few hectic days. I was discharged 24hrs after my section. So have been at home not doing much but trying to perfect breastfeeding and heal! Still can't believe how soon I got sent home, I was up and walking about 7 hours after I had baby. Very surprised after having to have two spinals because the first did not work one bit! Could still wave my legs about and feel everything! 

We've finally name baby he's called Charlie Edward Lewis :) we'll be registering him Tuesday. He's a grumpy bum at times but loves his milk & cuddles I'll attach a pic.

Hope you ladies are doing well. Hope to see some new arrivals soon!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 50.4 KB
Views: 27


----------



## Bubbles1088

Congrats, Sammy! He's beautiful!


----------



## MamaBee413

Congrats, sammynashley...he's adorable! Thanks for sharing his photo.

I'm currently walking the hospital halls for the next hour to see if I'm progressing and if they'll keep me. I was 3.5cm when I came in 30 minutes ago.

My kids are with my parents, hubby is at work, and I'm bored to tears. Hopefully this is it and we can get him out by midnight. If not, I know he will have just the birthday he's supposed to. 

I'll update when I can. Wish me luck ;)


----------



## babyvaughan

Sammy he is so perfect!! Ahh makes me just so excited for my little guy to come! 

Today I found out Im going to be an aunt!! :) My sister is 8 weeks, beings my shower was two months ago and she spoiled us with gifts, I have a feeling baby shopping for us gave her baby fever! I'm so excited :D


----------



## Starlight34

Jrepp- I actually did make some lactation cookies, they were yummy! I've almost gotten through the whole batch, lol! My baby has a huge appetite, one night at the hospital he polished off 2 bottles of formula. I only produce about a tablespoon of milk between both breasts. I hope I can get more than that in the future.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Good luck, Mamabee!


----------



## heaveneats

My little puppy is doing good! She is on strong antibiotics and I got her to eat her dinner tonight so yay!

Count down is on, 3 days until we meet our boy


----------



## Harley Quinn

Oh, sammy, he's so cute! Great name too!

Good luck, MamaBee!!!!


----------



## Livvy

Thanks ladies!!

So exciting heaven!!

Good luck Mama!

Here's my 40 week bump :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Livvy

My mom and I bought this juuust in case baby Freda would be here by today. Guess he/she is too comfy!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Harley Quinn

Cute bump, Livvy. I can tell baby is nice and low in there! Cute shirt, too bad baby had other plans. I went 6 days over with my first baby... I feel your pain!


----------



## Khatif

Ah, he is very cute Sammy.

Nice bump Livvy! 

How are you ladies today? And the babies?

Dano, is your little one feeling better?

Is there any way to prepare for breath feeding before the birth?
With my son I did not really had milk. After six weeks we just changed to bottle because not having enough milk stressed me out totally. 
I would like to try this time around again and I hope for some more milk :)


----------



## MamaBee413

Almost 3am here and stuck at 6cm. Doctor is coming soon to break my waters and hopefully get things moving. I'm bummed he didn't make it on the 4th, but I'll get over it. I can't wait to meet him!


----------



## babyvaughan

Mamabee so exciting I hope thinks go well and quickly for you from here on out! Can't wait for your update!


----------



## Khatif

Mamabee, you almost have your little baby with you! So exciting! Fingers crossed!


----------



## k4th

Good luck mamabee!! Not long now :)

Livvy - such a cute little top! 

Sammy - he's gorgeous!! Congratulations again :)

Afm - well, I started cleaning the en-suite yesterday and part of the shower door got stuck. I threw my weight behind it, it moved so fast & I trapped my little finger in the other side of the door. It instantly turned blue with loads of red blood spot under the skin. I put it in ice water and just as it felt better, I stood up too quickly & almost passed out. Luckily hubby was home as I was on the floor with ringing in my ears & totally blacked out vision :dohh: Might need to go a bit easier on the nesting!!!! :dohh:

Eta: khatif - I'm not sure if you can do anything before birth to increase milk. Maybe ask in the breastfeeding forum? There are loads of great mums in there who've lots of experience :thumbup:


----------



## Alea

Congratulations Sammy! He's beautiful.

I hope all of our American ladies had a great 4th? I'm California born and raised but I've been living in the UK for the past 5 years. I do miss getting to celebrate the 4th!

Good luck, MamaBee. I hope your baby is here before you know it.

Maisie is doing well and remains in high dependency. We're hoping to have her transitioned over to special care (SCBU, for those of you outside of the UK) over the coming week but of course it's all down to her. She's having up to 6 hours off of CPAP and doing great with this so that's another box half checked off. She's still small but gaining weight well and feeding is coming along too, but we need to work on it a little more still. Of course I'm just thankful she's healthy and doing great but I cannot wait to have her home!


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Love all the updates and pictures of new babies! 

Today in thr shower...tmi warning...I was so soaping myself up and when I brought my hand up to rinse...I had a dime size amount of...what think is the mucus plug. Completely white and clear. FTM so....that's what I'm calling it. Finally an update to tell the dr tomorrow. I've just been sitting here waiting for some changes. Lol

Course, not sure if my bed rest still applies this late....

Let's see what today brings!


----------



## Tasha

Mama I hope you're holding your baby now.

Sammy he is beautiful.

Khatif not before but after I fed him every two hours even if it meant waking him. No bottles and no expressing at all, it seems to be working when i never really succeeded with my daughter. 

Star, how do you know about the tea/table spoon? If it's because of expressing then it's important to remember that expressing is often not a true reflection of what's happening milk wise, many women can produce loads and yet express nothing. If you want to express though try looking at your baby or a photo of them whilst expressing, it can help. 

Fab that so many of your bodies are getting ready :)


----------



## dan-o

Eeeee good luck mamabee!!! :wohoo: my labour also stalled this time, I had drip as my waters had already gone.. and went off like a gun :haha: look forward to your new arrival update!!

Sammy he's gorgeous!! Congratulations again! Looks a good size too :cloud9:

Livvy your bump is amazing, happy 40 weeks. Very cute vest, hope your baby is wearing it ASAP!!!! 

Khatif yes he is better now, thank goodness. We had one really scarey day and night, when his eyes were swollen shut, I also had to strip him down and wash his face to get him to wake up for all his feeds. Poor little thing. He still has a blocked nose but is fine otherwise, been out and about today!

Alea sounds like she's doing great!! Must be so hard for you x :hugs:


----------



## Alea

dan-o said:


> Alea sounds like she's doing great!! Must be so hard for you x :hugs:

It's not easy but thankfully I have a lot of support around me. I am still getting over the "it's my fault she was early" stage but apparently this is normal, and the neonatal unit have been great in assisting me through this. They have a family support worker who I've been able to meet with a couple of times now and she's just lovely and has really been able to help me rationalise things.

I have twin nieces who were born at 33 weeks (now 17 months) and another niece who was born at 27 weeks (now 6 months) so both my sister and SIL are able to relate to my experience and have also been a huge support but it's still very difficult.


----------



## poppy

38 weeks today!


----------



## poppy

38 week baby bump!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_991318530410842.jpg
File size: 41.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Happy 40 weeks Livvy! You have such a cute little watermelon-shaped bump. You look adorable!

Alea, so happy your baby is making good progress. I'm glad you have the support you need to help you through this. I'm sure your baby will coming home before you know it.


----------



## Keyval

https://i1338.photobucket.com/albums/o695/keyval123/Screenshot_2015-07-05-20-43-07_zpsiee0w2rs.jpg

39 week bump. I have definately dropped a bit anyway. 
So glad I get to meet this little lady Tuesday/wednesday


----------



## Wishing1010

Happy 38 weeks Poppy and 39 weeks Keyval!!!


----------



## Babygirl3289

Congrats Sammy! He is so adorable !

Good luck mama bee ! Can't wait to hear from you! <3

I'm 36 weeks and 2 days! Yay!!


----------



## Keyval

I'm so scared and excited at the same time for my induction tomorrow .

My body doesn't feel like labour is too close though so I hope their able to induce me iykwim.


----------



## Khatif

I am back from the hospital. My water is back to normal so there is nothing to worry about. I was so happy to hear that.
The ctg went well. There is no sign of any activity of my uterus. The baby's heart beat is still on the higher side but according to the doctor it is still oke. Anyhow she sent me for a blood test to see if they see any reason for the hight HB.
I have a ctg, a scan and the control at the doctor.


----------



## dan-o

Gorgous bumps Ladies!! <3

Mines like a distant memory now, seems strange!

Khatif mine did that this time, 7.8 at 24 weeks but back up to 15.8 a few days before I popped. 

Very exciting keyval, have you been induced before? X

Tasha you are very lucky! Just 3lbs! I was like that with my first two but this time I have at least 10lbs of fat to lose and a whole lot of muscle to gain back!


----------



## Wishing1010

Appt today....being hooked up for the NST and get my BP checked again. Hoping for some good news today about some progress towards labor!


----------



## Wishing1010

Khatif said:


> I am back from the hospital. My water is back to normal so there is nothing to worry about. I was so happy to hear that.
> The ctg went well. There is no sign of any activity of my uterus. The baby's heart beat is still on the higher side but according to the doctor it is still oke. Anyhow she sent me for a blood test to see if they see any reason for the hight HB.
> I have a ctg, a scan and the control at the doctor.

I am glad the baby is doing well, hope you get some answers soon!!!


----------



## Keyval

dan-o said:


> Gorgous bumps Ladies!! <3
> 
> Mines like a distant memory now, seems strange!
> 
> Khatif mine did that this time, 7.8 at 24 weeks but back up to 15.8 a few days before I popped.
> 
> Very exciting keyval, have you been induced before? X
> 
> Tasha you are very lucky! Just 3lbs! I was like that with my first two but this time I have at least 10lbs of fat to lose and a whole lot of muscle to gain back!

Never. So I really dunno what to expect but I'm sure it can't be any worse than my last haha.


----------



## hollyw79

Full term today :happydance:

Now, I just need some labor dust!! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







Collage 2015-07-06 06_01_47.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## k4th

Keyval - good luck with your induction!! Hope you get a lovely birth plus an easy recovery :)

Khatif - glad your waters are looking better!

Wishing - hope you get some good news about progress :)

Holly - wow, your bump is so neat!! I'm like a house :haha: I'll share some of that labour dust - where can we buy some?? :)

I had period type cramps for hours last night.... and then nothing from the minute I went to bed until now. I'm on my second cup of raspberry leaf tea today and not even a BH in sight :growlmad:


----------



## Bubbles1088

Good luck, Keyval!

Glad things are looking better, Khatif! I hope your bloods come back ok.

Wishing, good luck at your appt today. I have one too!

Cute bump Holly, and happy Term!

I hope labor comes soon for you, k4th!

All you ladies who talk about barely gaining any weight! I'm gonna have my work cut out for me once this baby comes. :haha:

AFM, appt this afternoon. Hoping for more progress. Bladder infection seems to be healing. I am feeling a lot better. Also yesterday, I had a really bad day. Ashlyn is sitting really low now and it hurts my back to stand or walk for more than 5 minutes, and the swelling in my ankles and feet is pretty bad, and is now in my lower legs as well. DH wanted to spend some time with me yesterday and all I did was mope at the computer. I had a good cry too. Just was in such an awful mood. :( A missionary came to our door later and while I couldn't donate, she offered to pray with me. I am not a super religious person, but I do believe in prayer, and I needed to hear her words. Thankful she came by. It didn't help my mood a ton, but it did help give me a little perspective.


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Dr said I'm almost 2cm now. Only 1cm change in a week. But I'm soft.  Lost more plug this morning. Wonder if bedrest is hindering this.


----------



## Starlight34

Tasha- I hadn't thought of that, in regards to the breast milk. Thanks for the suggestion :thumbup:

My little man is doing well. He's very mellow and content unless he's hungry.


----------



## Starlight34

Here's another photo of Elijah taken during the rare occasion when his eyes are open :baby:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## babyvaughan

3 days left! After last night I don't want to be pregnant anymore I literally was going both types of bathroom every 5-10 mins, I have two hemmroids that wont go away, swollen feet & hands, now my hands go totally numb in bed, heartburn, its so hot out all the time, and I'm exhausted! No BHs but I have had some lightening over the weekend, I'm ready to be done!


----------



## Babygirl3289

Starlight - He is seriously so handsome and I LOVE his name! <3

Babyvaughan - I bet you are done!! That sound miserable I am sorry! I know what you mean about the heartburn, heat, etc.

We had a pretty fun 4th of July :) We floated the River which was so nice and relaxing, although did get a burn on my shins and thighs, even after applying sunscreen. I did keep myself cool, but I did kind of get stuck in my tube when attempting to get out hahaha:haha: It was hilarious. 

Yesterday, the back of my legs felt more tender than normal where my varicose veins are, and they felt warm to the touch, although no redness and no swelling of that leg. I just elevated it and applied a cool pack to the back of my leg, and it felt better and went away. I think baby is really sitting low causing the blood flow to be slower and pool more. 

I literally feel like there is a bowling ball inbetween my legs when I stand up or try to lift my legs up. Ready for these 2 1/2 weeks to zoom on by! I don't want to go into labor before my scheduled C-section, as it wont be as nice and calm as it would if I just had it the day that its scheduled.

Hope you ladies are all doing ok today and are hanging in there!

Mamabee- Hope all is well and hope to hear from you soon!:flower:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Thinking of you MamaBee! Hope you and baby are well!

Alea, so glad Maisie is doing well. Hope you can bring her home soon!

Ms. Elizabeth, it sounds like your body is getting ready for sure. 2cm and soft sounds like a good place to be. Might not be happening as fast as you'd like, but it's progress, right!?

Cute baby bumps everyone! So fun to see all the different shapes. :)

Keyval, I hope your induction goes smoothly tomorrow! Best of luck!

Khatif, glad the ctg went well. Hope the high BP is nothing to worry about either!

Good luck, Wishing! Hope things are progressing for you. :)

Lots of labour dust your way, holly!!! Happy full term!!!

Aw, k4th, sorry the raspberry leaf tea isn't doing much. Been trying a few things myself and nothing seems to be working. Guess these babies are gonna come when they want! (But it does make me kinda mad... lol)

Bubbles, I'm glad your bladder infection is healing. Sorry you've been so emotional. I've been having some random cry-fests myself too. And going back and forth between wanting to be cuddled and spending time with DH to wanting to just be alone and no one touch me at all! Darn hormones! That's great timing that the missionary came last night. Sometimes God's timing is so perfect. Hope you're feeling better today and get good news at your appointment. Oh, and I'm with you on the weight gain! Gained just over 40 lbs. in each pregnancy, so I've got my work cut out for me after baby is born!

Cute pic, Starlight. Keep working on the BFing! I always find that just feeding on demand is the best way to keep up supply.

Oh, man, babyv! Hang in there! Not long now!


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Harley....it is progress!! I'm just such a planner!! Like I'm tired and want to take a nap...but I also need to repack my bag and finish laundry. Do I have time for that? LOL. I did go to the grocery store, and man....just walking around is tiring! So I feel a change no doubt!

Come when you're ready little guy! I'm free this weekend and your Dad has it off too! :)


----------



## CertifiedOreo

babyvaughan said:


> 3 days left! After last night I don't want to be pregnant anymore I literally was going both types of bathroom every 5-10 mins, I have two hemmroids that wont go away, swollen feet & hands, now my hands go totally numb in bed, heartburn, its so hot out all the time, and I'm exhausted! No BHs but I have had some lightening over the weekend, I'm ready to be done!

I have been having my hands go numb in bed too!! SO ANNOYING!! Its been happening for about a month now, wtf!?!? It even happens when I have my hands resting on my face or reading a book. Hopefully it all goes away after baby is here though!:shrug:


----------



## babyvaughan

Mine only started in the last few days but its weird they be elevated even and still doing it this morning my fingers were locking up from it!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Babyv my right hand has been going numb for about a week now in bed! It's so weird!

Harley you're right, God has the best timing sometimes. That's exactly the thought that went through my head when she was praying with me.

So great news! 2-3cm dilated and 75%-80% effaced! Also we set up an induction date for the 16th if she doesn't come before then, mostly for my dad (he can only be here the 11th-18th), but I won't complain at all. I am so ready. Hoping she comes before that though. Fingers crossed we take home a baby this week! :D


----------



## LuvallmyH

Been a busy and eventful weekend. Had a sweep on Thursday, bloody show & contractions Friday night. Went to l&d & spent the night. Sent home with no progress. Scheduled a possible induction for today - scheduled an actual induction for Tuesday. Had my check up & another sweep. Induction rescheduled for Wednesday. :wacko:
I'm feeling crabby & in a ton of pain with my pelvis and bad back. I am essentially immobile - which is tough with 7 kids. 
I'm trying to keep my sense of humor about it all. I can't do anything else. 

Beautiful babies ladies! I'm hopeful to be snuggling mine soon!

Everyone else, hang in there. It is so hard at the end!


----------



## Babygirl3289

LuvallmyH said:


> Been a busy and eventful weekend. Had a sweep on Thursday, bloody show & contractions Friday night. Went to l&d & spent the night. Sent home with no progress. Scheduled a possible induction for today - scheduled an actual induction for Tuesday. Had my check up & another sweep. Induction rescheduled for Wednesday. :wacko:
> I'm feeling crabby & in a ton of pain with my pelvis and bad back. I am essentially immobile - which is tough with 7 kids.
> I'm trying to keep my sense of humor about it all. I can't do anything else.
> 
> Beautiful babies ladies! I'm hopeful to be snuggling mine soon!
> 
> Everyone else, hang in there. It is so hard at the end!



Good luck! Pretty soon you will be holding your little bundle of joy! So exciting :)


----------



## countryblonde

Okay I just have to flat out say that I'm happy to hear that everyone is miserable and it's not just me : s


----------



## Babygirl3289

countryblonde said:


> Okay I just have to flat out say that I'm happy to hear that everyone is miserable and it's not just me : s

Oh no girlie! It is NOT just you! lol I am so miserable! And 2 1/2 weeks sounds really soon but its going to take YEARS to get there! lol, we can all suffer together !:cry:


----------



## Medzi

Sorry I've been so absent! I've been thinking of you ladies and watching for birth announcements!

Congrats Starlight - he is adorable!!


----------



## babyvaughan

I'm at gym working out lol. I'm sure I'll be getting lots of stares with this huge belly but if I lay around anymore I'm going to go crazy!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Bubbles, that's great news! Sounds like baby will be here soon! And good to have an induction date too, just in case baby has other plans.[/QUOTE]

Oh, goodness, Luv! What a crazy few days! You're right; not much to do except try to keep a good sense of humor! C'mon, baby!!!



countryblonde said:


> Okay I just have to flat out say that I'm happy to hear that everyone is miserable and it's not just me : s

Haha! I guess misery really does love company! Well, it will please you to know I'm feeling pretty crappy at times too. Just DONE, ya know? It's weird, I never felt that way in my first two pregnancies, but this time, I'm just sooooo ready to give birth.

Hi, Medzi! Good to hear from you! How's your big guy doing adjusting to being a big brother?

Ha! Babyv, I bet you'll get some looks at the gym. I hear you, though. It's hard to just sit around all day. 

AFM, I've got a check-up tomorrow afternoon. Hoping for some progress, either more dilation or effacement, and I'll be getting another sweep. I've got to give the kitchen a deep clean in the morning (don't have the energy tonight!) because we've discovered an ant problem. :( Gonna give it a good clean and I've got some ant traps to put out. Give me the heeby jeebies to think of bringing a baby home to an ant-infested house!


----------



## Tasha

I thought I'd share a photo or two of Orion.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Tasha

Sorry for separate posts
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 14


----------



## hollyw79

Awwww so cute Tasha!!!!


----------



## babyvaughan

Awh! Adorable Tasha!!


----------



## Wishing1010

Aww he is precious, Tasha!!!!

I am def in the miserable boat as well!


----------



## Bubbles1088

He's precious, Tasha! 

So I've been contracting all night, but they've been staying 7-10 minutes apart. Spotting and pieces of bloody plug too. I'm still at home seeing if they get any closer together...FX this is it!


----------



## Khatif

Ah Tasha, he is adorable!


----------



## Wishing1010

Happy 39 weeks, Bubbles!!! FX you have your LO today!


----------



## hollyw79

Exciting bubbles!!! I want some of that! :haha:


----------



## countryblonde

So cute tasha!

Exciting bubbles! Can't wait to have some sort of change.

Thanks for the support ladies. I think I'm mostly miserable cause I'm still working which means being on my feet and happy to everyone all day. I had almost anxiety last night or something. Couldn't get my body to settle and every time anything touched me I wanted to scream. Ended up taking some gravol to sleep.. little bit of a rough night.. 

Hoping to see some more babies soon. I'll have to post my full term bump &#9786;


----------



## LuvallmyH

Good luck today Keyval!


----------



## Tasha

Bubbles, if you can stand it, walk, walk, stimulate your nipples and walk some more.

:hugs: girls. The last few weeks drag and are hard.

Mama, I hope you're enjoying snuggles.

Thank you girls. He's been referred to the hospital for a jaundice appointment x


----------



## LIB

Hi everyone!

I've been really busy since i've got back home so haven't been on much. We're doing well with breastfeeding so far and Isaac has finally gone up from 4lb6oz to 4lb12.5oz! I'm really happy because I've been worried about his weight lately. I said I'd put some pictures up but I was in hospital for what seemed like forever! Here are a couple!
https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u48/Hrshindou/IMAG0336_zpsaobyone9.jpg
https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u48/Hrshindou/IMAG0309_zpsl8hj29ub.jpg

Sorry theyre so huge!


----------



## k4th

Lib & tasha - thanks for the gorgeous pic updates!!

Bubbles - hope this is the beginning for you :)

Keyval - good luck for today

Countryblonde - don't need to excuse feeling miserable just now. We're all hormonal and ready to meet our babies :hugs: vent away!! :)

Afm - met my friends 4 week old this morning. She's gorgeous!!! Have walked away feeling even more desperate for labour to start!!


----------



## hollyw79

LIB.. He's adorable!!!


----------



## Lumi

So it's almost 11pm, I am being admitted to hospital tomorrow at 8am so they can prepare for my delivery and will be induced the following day... apparently my brain finds this good reason to keep me awake all night when I desperately want to sleep! Lol


----------



## Bubbles1088

They are still not 5 minutes apart but they are mostly in my back (oh goody). More bloody mucus discharge too every time I go to the bathroom. Also can anyone tell me what amniotic fluid smells like? I've heard it smells like semen, and I haven't had a gush or anything trickling, but I am really wet and slimy down there and I smell the semen smell...


----------



## countryblonde

Apparently we've grown a little in the last two weeks...
 



Attached Files:







67201585448.jpg
File size: 45.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## heaveneats

Wow lots of ladies are going to have babies soon!
Bubbles I heard it smells sweet? Sorry I'm not sure :(

Well today is my last day having only one baby! I'm going to cuddle her a lot more and savor every moment I have left, c section tomorrow!


----------



## countryblonde

Bubbles try laying down for a few minutes and then standing up. Let's a little fluid pool If it is amniotic fluid. I don't remember what it smells like. I never had much of a gush, just when my ds head would shift a little it felt I peed. Hope that helps


----------



## LuvallmyH

All your babies are so perfect! :brat: I want my baby right now!


----------



## Livvy

From basketball to watermelon, countryblonde! So cute :) 

Tasha and Lib, your babies are so precious! Can't wait to snuggle mine :)

Good luck bubbles, lumi, and luvallmyh!!


----------



## Tasha

Thanks girls.

Bubbles mine was def sweet smelling when it leaked for eight weeks. Some people do say semen though. 

Good luck tomorrow girls x


----------



## Tasha

Country that was quite the growth spurt. Fab bump. I miss mine xx


----------



## Bubbles1088

Called the dr and they said to head in so we are on our way to L&D. Wish us luck!


----------



## k4th

Good luck bubbles!!!! :)


----------



## LuvallmyH

Good luck bubbles!


----------



## dan-o

Good luck bubbles!!!


----------



## dan-o

Country wow deffo a growth spurt, lovely bump!!

Tasha he's gorgeous aww. :cloud9: not long until he's 0 weeks adjusted!! :) he doesn't look jaundiced at all in his pics! 

Lib, adorable, what a little sweetheart <3 fab gain also, well done little man!! 

Luvallmy how are you feeling today?

Babytots? How are the BH today? I reckon you will go very soon!!

Good luck for tomorrow lumi and heaveneats!! :yipee:

Have a feeling there is a July baby boom about to start!! :wohoo:


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

ooohh....i'm so excited for everyone! (and slightly jealous)

I feel I need to stop this bedrest and go for a walk to start things moving!


----------



## babyvaughan

Wow ladies looks like we're going to several babies in the next two days! :) can't believe I only have 2 days left, I could feel his head in my pelvic all night whichever way I turned or bend it makes my cervix feel bruised! Last OB appt today going to get checked for curiosity! Fiance and I have been guessing babies weight for scan and how dialated I'll be past 3 times he has won lol. I think I'm going to today! ;)


----------



## Khatif

Good luck Bubbles!

Luvallmy, did anything happen?

Country, we are all miserable right now. I am sorry that you are still working. I would die if I should go into work... This is the only time in my life I am happy to be a stay at home mum. 

Is it possible that I feel my belly is stone-hard all day? Or is it just he baby being big ?


----------



## LuvallmyH

Still pregnant! Still having prodromal labor episodes. I'm trying to stay as busy as I can in as much pain as I am in. I am supposed to be induced tomorrow. I'm going to call tonight to see if they think ill be able to go in. It's a small hospital & it's not always guaranteed you can get in for inductions. I will still have to call in the morning too.


----------



## Livvy

1 cm dilated, the doctor stripped my membranes, I had 3 contractions in 20 minutes on the non-stress test, and I'm getting an ultrasound at 3:45 to make sure amniotic fluid levels are good. 

Fx'd we get some babies soon!


----------



## CertifiedOreo

Livvy said:


> 1 cm dilated, the doctor stripped my membranes, I had 3 contractions in 20 minutes on the non-stress test, and I'm getting an ultrasound at 3:45 to make sure amniotic fluid levels are good.
> 
> Fx'd we get some babies soon!

Oooh yay, good luck!!:thumbup:


----------



## hollyw79

good luck!!! :hugs:


----------



## k4th

Good luck livvy!!

I just had a call from the dr - I've got a uti :( no symptoms other than "period pain" which I now guess is due to the uti rather than any progress :( boooooo!


----------



## babyvaughan

Yay livvy hope things keep progressing for you, I can imagine how done you are being prego!! Lol


----------



## Khatif

Livvy, fingers crossed!


----------



## dan-o

Here's my little man now. He's no longer in preemie nappies and has gone up a size in babygrows! :cloud9: 

Oh and we have eyelashes and eyebrows starting now! Bless :haha: 

https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/4A064285-966E-460E-926A-B26F2E4E1FC0.jpg
https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/0D959EF4-E387-413F-A1AF-F0836DD5C644.jpg


----------



## dan-o

Good luck livvy!!!!

Dirry you have a uti k4th :( will you get ab's?


----------



## k4th

dan-o said:


> Good luck livvy!!!!
> 
> Dirry you have a uti k4th :( will you get ab's?

Yeah, I have to go & collect them in the morning. I have no symptoms though (period pains aside) and my last urine test was over a week ago so it could be worse.


----------



## Livvy

Thanks everyone! Dan-o he is so cute :) :)

Babyv darn right I'm done being pregnant! Haha.


----------



## Wishing1010

I have had bloody show and lost my plug today! Wooo!!!

Good luck, Bubbles!!!

FX Livvy!!!


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Sooo adorable dan-o!!


----------



## greats

So many babies on their way, soon! Loving reading through everyone's updates. Had my first weekly appointment this morning, I am 1cm dilated and almost 100% effaced! Measuring 3 weeks ahead as well. Can't wait to read some more birth stories soon :)


----------



## k4th

:happydance: yay wishing!! Hope it's not too much longer for you!!

You too greats - hope things get started for you soon. & if they do - share that labour dust around lol!!


----------



## CertifiedOreo

Sooo i've been cramping for a little over an hour now with some pretty loose stools lol! I hope this leads to something! Big boom coming soon!!!


----------



## greats

CertifiedOreo said:


> Sooo i've been cramping for a little over an hour now with some pretty loose stools lol! I hope this leads to something! Big boom coming soon!!!

Sounds promising! Maybe go for a walk to help speed things along? Or climb some stairs. Good luck!


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

I've been losing more plug....been getting these feelings....like he's stretching. Lower pressure with the upper getting hard. Now, I know his hands aren't down there....so it might be a real contraction...or is it the cookie I just ate? Wish there was a light that said "contraction, start timing" LOL

Being a first time mom is not easy! It's exciting how we are all starting these feelings at the same time!


----------



## Rach87

Babies are so cute ladies!!

Bubbles hope things go well! Same for the other ladies...I read 3 pages and my brain forgot who else had promising symptoms.

Mine and hubbies 3 yr anniversary today. Unfortunately hes working today (24 hrs) but we went to a nice dinner last night. 

Saturday and sunday lost a decent amount of mucus plug, but nothing really since. Shes definitely low. Check up tomorrow. Will be surprised if theres not some changes. No contractions or anything. Even after a long walk, foot reflexology massage, and some lovins saturday not even an ounce of baby action. Lol cant say I didnt try.:dohh:


----------



## Bubbles1088

Just an update for you guys. I'm 5cm and numb from the tummy down! The contractions got pretty bad so I'm glad for the epidural. Dr. is hoping Ashlyn is here by this evening. Also getting a little pitocin to speed things along.


----------



## LuvallmyH

Go bubbles go!

Add me to crampy/contraction group today. Hoping it's the start of something. I wonder how many pages of announcements there will be in the new few days! :haha:

Dan o he is so cute!

Good luck everyone. It really seems like so many of us are just on the edge!


----------



## Livvy

Boy? Girl? Any last minute guesses? Ugh I so want to know!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Livvy

Little squished lips and nose :haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Babygirl3289

Livvy said:


> Little squished lips and nose :haha:

Soo adorable!! 

Are they going to induce you if you go to 41 weeks?


----------



## CertifiedOreo

Livvy said:


> Boy? Girl? Any last minute guesses? Ugh I so want to know!!

I am guessing boy lol:winkwink:


----------



## Amherst1994

My fingers are SO crossed for everybody! Let there be babies!!!! 

I went to my midwives yesterday for some pretty major swelling in my hands and feet. They did a ctg and it showed I was having contractions! This whole time i thought they were just cramps. They found some protein in my urine and my BP was a little high but not enough to be concerned. Just been feeling so icky.

They also did a cervical check and I'm not dilated at all. She said she could feel the baby's head and that I was very very soft....what does all this even mean?! Today is my due date and im a little bummed I'm not even dilated....how reliable are internal exams? Should I be bummed? I'm obviously going to be overdue but hopefully not too much longer!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Oooh! I feel a baby boom coming soon! It's hard to keep up with everything that's happening. 

I had an apt just now and have not progressed since last week, so I doubt I will be part of the coming boom, but oh well. At least the weather has cooled off a smidge.

My bp was a little high, though, so I have another appt on Friday so they can keep an eye on that.


----------



## cdex67

Hi ladies! Just wanted to let you all know I'm still here, checking in all the time for new birth announcements. Good luck to the ladies who are being induced or having c sections in the next few days and I hope anyone with a natural labor has a smooth easy ride! 

Here's a couple pics of Wesley.
He's 23 days old now.
https://i1292.photobucket.com/albums/b564/ifightfire15/Mobile%20Uploads/20150705_215129_zps80vt1yoz.jpg
https://i1292.photobucket.com/albums/b564/ifightfire15/Mobile%20Uploads/20150707_131924_zpsw2iy9nvl.jpg


----------



## Livvy

So precious cdex! :)

My contractions have been coming 7 minutes apart for about 24 hours... It's exhausting! How can I kickstart them into real labor?


----------



## Wishing1010

Amherst1994 said:


> My fingers are SO crossed for everybody! Let there be babies!!!!
> 
> I went to my midwives yesterday for some pretty major swelling in my hands and feet. They did a ctg and it showed I was having contractions! This whole time i thought they were just cramps. They found some protein in my urine and my BP was a little high but not enough to be concerned. Just been feeling so icky.
> 
> They also did a cervical check and I'm not dilated at all. She said she could feel the baby's head and that I was very very soft....what does all this even mean?! Today is my due date and im a little bummed I'm not even dilated....how reliable are internal exams? Should I be bummed? I'm obviously going to be overdue but hopefully not too much longer!

I have the exact same issue with the swelling, protein in urine, and BP! On bedrest, yuck! Hope you feel better soon and your LO comes quickly!!!

It sounds like your cervix is prepping for labor. It gets softer as you get closer to delivery. It also gets shorter. So, let's say it starts out 3 inches long at 0% effacement. Once you reach 50% effacement, you cervix has shortened to 1.5 inches. At 100% effacement, the cervix is completely shortened and ready for the baby to come on out! While it is disappointing to hear you are not dilating, don't fret! It can all change in an instant!


----------



## Wishing1010

Livvy said:


> So precious cdex! :)
> 
> My contractions have been coming 7 minutes apart for about 24 hours... It's exhausting! How can I kickstart them into real labor?

I have heard nipple stimulation, walking, and bouncing on birthing ball can help! Good luck!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

He is so precious, Cdex!!!


----------



## Livvy

Babygirl I forgot to answer your question-- not until 42 (at my request), as long as everything checks out with babes. Though my doctor doesn't think I'll make it to 42 and I hope he's right! 

Just went for a walk with DH to try and get things going faster, now I'm having loose stools... Feeling hopeful!


----------



## heaveneats

Cdex he's so cute!!

Livvy I had loose stools with DD and ended up in full labour a few hours later so fingers crossed!

Had some tears putting DD down for sleep tonight, its the last time I only have one baby to say good night to, she also was upset that in the baby's room there was a glowing dinosaur light and she didn't have one, so its now in her room:haha: I love her so much I hope she doesn't think this baby is going to be more cared for than her.

I'm trying to think of some last great meals for tonight as a late night binge since after midnight I can't eat or drink anything not even water.I may go make some chips and dip for me and DH :)


----------



## babyvaughan

Only 36 hrs to go!! AHH! I feel so excited/nervous/overwhelmed!

Fiance surprised me today and had bought me a pair of jegging jeans from Maurice's so I have something to look forward to wearing that will be comfy as my body goes back down. I thought it was really sweet & thoughtful! :) 

Question, Do I bring my boppy to the hospital? (breastfeeding pillow)


----------



## Lumi

So I was admitted this morning, bloodwork came back fantastic so they checked my cervix which was 4cm, long soft and the doctor said she would easily be able to break my waters, scored me an 8. SO they are moving my induction forward and will kick start things this arfternoon! So excited :)


----------



## babyvaughan

Cdex, he is absolutely adorable!!! :D 

Livvy, try stairs! :) I used the stair master last night and oh my do I feel him low in my pelvic now. I can't lift my leg to put my bottoms on or it hurts lol. I also read that nipple stimulation helps with labor there was a study and 40% of them had there babies within 3 days or less!


----------



## RaquelDee

Wow, a lot of activity on here in the last day or so. Best of luck to everyone who is almost there. 

I'm going to buck the trend and say I'm really not ready for this baby yet! First-timer anxiety, I think - nothing to do with birth, more the idea of coming home with bub and not knowing what to do next. It's also the idea of everything changing as it has been just me, hubby and our dog for a long time. Still nineteen days until I'm due, so hopefully I'll feel more prepared once we get there, but at the moment any regular crampy feelings or frequent braxton hicks are freaking me out a bit! 

Here's my 37 week bump from a few days ago.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Khatif

Today is the birthday of my son! He is already 6 years old, so unbelievable. 

Ladies today with planned action I am thinking of you! And good luck to the ones who are progressing! We will have so many announcements soon!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Hey guys sorry it's taken me so long to update. So here's what went down. I dilated to where I needed to be but baby's head was in a weird place. We tried repositioning her and me pushing but no luck. I had to have a c section. I was terrified as anything and shaking uncontrollably but I made it through. She's here safe and sound and weighs 6lbs 15oz. She's perfect in every way and we love her so so much. I'll post pics soon! :)


----------



## Khatif

RaquelDee said:


> Wow, a lot of activity on here in the last day or so. Best of luck to everyone who is almost there.
> 
> I'm going to buck the trend and say I'm really not ready for this baby yet! First-timer anxiety, I think - nothing to do with birth, more the idea of coming home with bub and not knowing what to do next. It's also the idea of everything changing as it has been just me, hubby and our dog for a long time. Still nineteen days until I'm due, so hopefully I'll feel more prepared once we get there, but at the moment any regular crampy feelings or frequent braxton hicks are freaking me out a bit!
> 
> Here's my 37 week bump from a few days ago.

I can imagine that you feel like that. I was so happy that my mum was here with me the first time otherwise I would not have any idea what to do. I am a second-time mum and still don't know how it will be when the baby is here.
I am a bit scared that I cannot share my attention good enough between my son, my husband and the baby. And you know I don't even remember anymore how to do some stuff. Of course, it is not the same I understand that .
You will be fine and you will know what to do and if you will have some questions than we have this group here to help you. I am sure we all will try to help and there are some very knowledgeable ladies here :)


----------



## Khatif

Bubbles1088 said:


> Hey guys sorry it's taken me so long to update. So here's what went down. I dilated to where I needed to be but baby's head was in a weird place. We tried repositioning her and me pushing but no luck. I had to have a c section. I was terrified as anything and shaking uncontrollably but I made it through. She's here safe and sound and weighs 6lbs 15oz. She's perfect in every way and we love her so so much. I'll post pics soon! :)

Congratulations!


----------



## dan-o

Congratulations bubbles!!!! Sorry about the section, but you now have your girl in your arms to make up for it all, can't wait for pics!! <3

Was she born on the 7th or 8th?


----------



## dan-o

Cdex, adorable!! So cute!!

Lumi, exciting developments!! Good luck!!

Khatif happy birthday to your little one! It's my boys birthday on Friday, we like July babies it seems :haha:

Good lucky livvy , fingers crossed :yipee:

Raquel I was like that with #1, I cried when they admitted me for induction at 40+3 lol!! Xx

Babyv.. eek not long now :wohoo:


----------



## Bubbles1088

On the 7th dan-o! :)


----------



## Tasha

Congratulations bubbles xx


----------



## k4th

Congratulations bubbles!! :)

Cdex - gorgeous little boy!!

Livvy - good luck - hope the walk kick starts everything

Lumi - good luck for this afternoon :thumbup:

Keyval - hope you're doing well hun & have baby in your arms!

So many babies arriving!! So so exciting :wohoo:


----------



## Alea

So many babies are here now, and so many are on their way too! Congratulations and good luck ladies.

How is everyone doing?


----------



## babyvaughan

Congrats bubbles can't wait to see pictures of your princess! How are you doing recovering from the C-section?


----------



## poppy

Congratulations Bubbles and good luck to all those having contractions!!!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Thank you ladies! We are so in love. <3 

Babyv, I'm doing well so far. What really stinks though is 1) afterwards I was uncontrollably shaking for like and hour and it was so uncomfy. It is normal though apparently, and 2) they have to come in and mash on my uterus to make sure I'm not bleeding too much, which is even more uncomfy.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 22


----------



## dan-o

Aww what a little sweetie :cloud9: 
Sorry you've been through the mill a bit :( I can sympathise with the uterus mashing. I had that too, with the lovely manual removal. Ugh. Hope you heal quickly now :hugs:


----------



## heaveneats

Today is the day!! 6 hours until I hold my little man :)

Thinking of all of you today hopefully I can update later!


----------



## LuvallmyH

Headed to l&d for my induction!:happydance:


----------



## dan-o

Good luck ladies, can't wait for baby updates!!!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Thanks dan-o. This labor honestly was nothing like I thought it would be. I was NOT mentally prepared for a section at all, and once they decided on it, they got me back there so quick it was insane. I had no time to process it. But I'm glad she and I are safe. That's what's important.


----------



## Alea

Good luck ladies!


----------



## Wishing1010

Congrats, Bubbles!!!!! I'm sorry it did not go as planned but so happy you two are safe and healthy! 

Good luck to all of you ladies have your LO today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Many prayers and well wishes heading your way!


----------



## Jrepp

Congrats to everyone that has had their lo, good luck to those going in today whether it be planned or spontaneous. Sorry I've been Mia. Took a trip to L&D on Monday as I was having contractions every 3.5 minutes for about 50 seconds each. They sent me home as my cervix was only half a centimeter dilated with 60% effacement. Still having the same contractions and haven't slept since Saturday night, which was pretty shaky too. Hoping all these contractions are doing something down below! I did notice some brownish spotting yesterday afternoon and some pinkish brownish tinted discharge last night.


----------



## Khatif

Good luck ladies!

Jrepp, that sounds horrible. Can't you get something to sleep a bit at least?You will need your strength later!

Bubbles, I am sorry that you were not prepared for this. ( I would not be neither tbh). I hope you feel okish about how it happened. And you are right you and your baby are safe and good, that is the most important.


----------



## babyvaughan

Heaven & Luv thinking of you both today!! Can't wait for your updates!! :)


----------



## hollyw79

Congratulations bubbles!!! 

Good luck today ladies! :flower:


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Just left the NST scan...he's in the 80% percentile. He's almost 8lbs. Apparently I'm having contractions and nor realizing it. Nurses suggested I have sex. Lol. They said if I start now...they will see me this weekend. Haha


----------



## Amherst1994

I was having contractions too during my scan on Monday!! I had told them I felt like I was having mild period cramps and they looked at me all skeptically and told me they were contractions!! I had no idea! :haha: I should DTD to get things moving but I've just been too wiped out lately...


----------



## Rach87

Congrats bubbles!!!


----------



## babyvaughan

Ms Elizabeth thats funny! :)


----------



## CertifiedOreo

Congrats and good luck all around!!
My cramps kind of died off, but every once in a while my tummy will get tight. No pain though. I have an appointment today and I want a sweep done so bad, but last week they said not all midwives will do one so I am hoping the midwife I am seeing will do it! With my daughter, they did a sweep at around this time and that got everything going! I lost my plug and started cramping so I hope they will do it! I need some action! I need this little baby in my arms or I am going to go crazy!!


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

looks like we all need to start DTD!


----------



## Rach87

Ms elizabeth Ive tried that route a couple times already followed by long walks and foot massages with no success. :nope: boo!

Have a check up today, will see about possibly having a sweep.


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Rach....I'm all for long walks...but I do live on the third floor...what if I don't make it back! LOL I'm going to try my elliptical and see what that does....until DH comes home. :)


----------



## Livvy

Just had my bloody show. :wacko: I'm a bit freaked out actually. It was a lot. 

How soon do you think it'll be for me now, ladies?


----------



## Wishing1010

Hoping soon, Livvy! Had mine yesterday morning and just had a bit of spotting a few moments ago. FX for some progress!!!!


----------



## Babygirl3289

Oh my goodness! So much is going on! Good luck Heaven, Lumi, and Luvallmy! 

Bubbles- Congrats she is precious!! 

Cdex- Your LO is SOOOO adorable! good job :-D

Babyvaughan - I know exactly the feeling, whenever I pick up my legs to put my pants on, it hurts in my pelvis area, does that mean the baby's head is low?? I felt a LOT of pressure down there when I went on a walk on my lunch yesterday. 

I do have some random cramping and tightening's but nothing close to regular. 
I have been losing bits and pieces of yellow/mucus like discharge - I am assuming that is part of the mucus plug? 

Good luck to all you ladies getting close and having those babies! So happy and excited for you all! 

16 days left until I meet my son, and 7 work days left of work! I cannot WAIT! 
We also have been finishing up with last minute things. We put his stroller and car seat together yesterday, and everything is washed and all bottles and pacifiers are ready and sterilized. Hospital bag for baby is ready, just need to finish mine up.

Going to clean the house up this weekend! 

Whoever asked about bringing the boppy to the hospital - My friend did, and I am going to! :)


----------



## babyvaughan

Babygirl3289 said:


> Oh my goodness! So much is going on! Good luck Heaven, Lumi, and Luvallmy!
> 
> Bubbles- Congrats she is precious!!
> 
> Cdex- Your LO is SOOOO adorable! good job :-D
> 
> Babyvaughan - I know exactly the feeling, whenever I pick up my legs to put my pants on, it hurts in my pelvis area, does that mean the baby's head is low?? I felt a LOT of pressure down there when I went on a walk on my lunch yesterday.
> 
> I do have some random cramping and tightening's but nothing close to regular.
> I have been losing bits and pieces of yellow/mucus like discharge - I am assuming that is part of the mucus plug?
> 
> Good luck to all you ladies getting close and having those babies! So happy and excited for you all!
> 
> 16 days left until I meet my son, and 7 work days left of work! I cannot WAIT!
> We also have been finishing up with last minute things. We put his stroller and car seat together yesterday, and everything is washed and all bottles and pacifiers are ready and sterilized. Hospital bag for baby is ready, just need to finish mine up.
> 
> Going to clean the house up this weekend!
> 
> Whoever asked about bringing the boppy to the hospital - My friend did, and I am going to! :)

Same random cramping/lightening but nothing consistent at all, I lost most of or all plug already it was also clear/yellow gel like discharge. My doctor said he is head is really down low yesterday but I still hadn't progressed any dilation wise since 36 weeks. Not that it really matters in my case but I figured I would with how low he is lol.


----------



## babyvaughan

I don't know what to do with myself today lol. I took my dog to the dog park & bought fiance a pair of sandals for the hospital as his gift because his current ones need to retire to the trash can they stink HAHA! I should be cleaning things up and making them perfect but I feel like doing nothing yet I can't lay down because my hands go numb right away and I dont like it! I know I'm not going to sleep well tonight and I have a 6am check-in this is going to be an exhausting next few days!


----------



## Livvy

Gahhh I am trying to decide when to tell my mom to drive down... she is 6 hours away and very eager to come, but I keep telling her not to in case it's just false alarms.


----------



## CertifiedOreo

Livvy said:


> Gahhh I am trying to decide when to tell my mom to drive down... she is 6 hours away and very eager to come, but I keep telling her not to in case it's just false alarms.

I would say now Livvy!! Your past your due date and with my daughter I was never sure when my mom should drive up and she ended up missing the birth! Better safe then sorry I say!!


----------



## CertifiedOreo

Just came back from my check-up...NO PROGRESS! Still one and a half cm dilated and 70% effaced! FML MUCH?! HAHA I am totally chomping at the bit, butttt on the plus side I got my membrane sweep!!! I pray this does something! Let me lose my mucous plug, make me cramp, anything!! Think I am about to go on a nice little walk :)


----------



## Babygirl3289

CertifiedOreo said:


> Just came back from my check-up...NO PROGRESS! Still one and a half cm dilated and 70% effaced! FML MUCH?! HAHA I am totally chomping at the bit, butttt on the plus side I got my membrane sweep!!! I pray this does something! Let me lose my mucous plug, make me cramp, anything!! Think I am about to go on a nice little walk :)

Good luck!! I hope the sweet kick starts things for you! 

Where in Oregon are you? I think we already talked about this but I forget haha


----------



## CertifiedOreo

Babygirl3289 said:
 

> CertifiedOreo said:
> 
> 
> Just came back from my check-up...NO PROGRESS! Still one and a half cm dilated and 70% effaced! FML MUCH?! HAHA I am totally chomping at the bit, butttt on the plus side I got my membrane sweep!!! I pray this does something! Let me lose my mucous plug, make me cramp, anything!! Think I am about to go on a nice little walk :)
> 
> Good luck!! I hope the sweet kick starts things for you!
> 
> Where in Oregon are you? I think we already talked about this but I forget hahaClick to expand...

Thank you! I am in Beaverton, you? Enjoying this cooler-ish weather :thumbup:


----------



## Babygirl3289

Opps I meant *sweep* hehe not sweet! 

Oh nice! Ya its still hot but a little cooler :) I am in Eugene


----------



## Lumi

Well I'm pleased to announce that Dexter Jake O'Brien made a safe arrival into the world at 8.36pm 8/7/15 weighing 7pounds .5 of an ounce at exactly 38weeks gestation.

My waters were broken at 4pm(was having mild contractions), pitocin gradually started(turned off somewhere around 6pm) and I'm not quite sure how long I pushed for at the end around 45mins I think.
This is my first baby and I was hoping to go natural, I am proud to say I got through this fast and furious labour on only gas & air, I spent a lot of time in the shower sitting on a stool with my OH running hot water on my back. When I felt like I was getting close to transition I moved to the bed and was in a semi squatting/all fours position(now not going to lie I had been pretty calm and not making much noise up until this point but oh my god the pain was horrific by this stage and I started to lose it slighty (bit OH so badly as I was screaming into his shirt, lol!).
Pushing was very intense but your body really does take over, I did try my best to listen to the midwives and I escaped with only a couple of grazes.

Most importantly it's true what they say, as soon as that baby is put in your arms you forget the pain and it's so worth it!


----------



## Wishing1010

Yay!!!! Congrats, Lumi!!!!!!


----------



## Lumi

Dexter :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







2015-07-09 06.39.48.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Wishing1010

Omg he is just so precious!!!! What a little angel!


----------



## Livvy

Congrats Lumi!!!


----------



## Khatif

Congratulations Lumi! He is very cute.


----------



## Jrepp

Congrats lumi


----------



## Babygirl3289

Congrats Lumi! He is so adorable! :) Good job!


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Congrats Lumi!!


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

TMI.....so after waiting 5 weeks, DH and I DTD.....ever since, I am having low, almost like period cramps. BH or not?


----------



## Rach87

Congrats Lumi!! So many boys being born, hopefully I have my girl like....now....to help out the girls team :haha:

Had my check up today, no real progress from last week. Did have a sweep though, hoping that'll work since nothing else has so far. Have had contractions/tightenings every 10 min for the past hour. Not super painful but a little more uncomfortable than BH and slightly crampy. :thumbup:

Dr doesnt want me to go far past due date bc of my lupus (even tho my pregnancy has been great and lupus has been basically non existent this whole pregnancy) so I have another appt Monday which will be 40+1 to sched an induction date if I dont have baby by then. I pray I deliver before then. I really really dont want to be induced. :nope:

Cdex bubs is adorable, glad youre doing well


----------



## babyvaughan

Congrats Lumi!!! :D


----------



## Livvy

Well, my mom's on her way. Hope it's not for nothing. I'll be very glad to have her close regardless. I'm super emotional, still having bloody show and period-type pains, and my contractions are quite painful but coming about 15 minutes apart. I'm fed up and tired. Plus there's no food in the house and I'm certainly not going shopping.


----------



## LuvallmyH

Quick update. Hawkin Griffin was born today @ 4:27pm (natural water birth) 8lb 8oz 20in. He's perfect!


----------



## babyvaughan

Awh congrats luv he is so cute!!!


----------



## hollyw79

Congrats Lumi and Luv!!!! Ahhhhhhhhhh such adorable the baby newness!! :cloud9:

fx'd Livvy!!! definitely sounds like you're getting close!!! :happydance:


----------



## Livvy

Congrats Luv he is adorable!! So did they let you have a water birth even though you were induced, or you went into labor before the induction? I don't think I'm allowed to have a water birth if I'm induced.


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Congrats luv


----------



## cdex67

Yay babies! Congrats ladies!!

Lumi, Dexter is my last name (hence cdex!) :)


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Congratulations Bubbles, Lumi & Luv! So excited for all these new babies.

Good luck Livvy! I hope things start speeding up now that your mom is on her way.


----------



## MamaBee413

Ladies, sorry I've been MIA. There's been a lot of adjustment going on and I didn't have my computer with me at the hospital. My little guy made it here at 4:34 that next morning, the 5th. He's just perfect and we are so in love. I hope to come back and catch up on all of our other new babies and add a birth story. For now, here's a pic. We named him Nox Jamison, 5lbs 15 oz, 19.5 inches.
 



Attached Files:







nox.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Livvy

Congrats Mama!! Wow he's TINY! How did that happen?? Sooooo cute!


----------



## MamaBee413

Thanks! The doctors had told me that he was measuring behind, I'm not sure why he's my smallest as my third, but I'm kind of loving how little he is (since he's healthy and all). At the rate he is eating, I'm sure he'll catch up in no time though!


----------



## Livvy

Awwww! I love small babies (if they're healthy it's best of course!), they're such cute little peanuts :cloud9: ours is already estimated at 8 lbs so I probably won't get a super little one this time around. Oh well!


----------



## k4th

Congratulations lumi, luv & mama!!! 

Hope it's not much longer for you now livvy!!!


----------



## Khatif

Congratulations Luv and Mamabee.


----------



## Khatif

Good luck Livvy!


----------



## Livvy

Does anyone know how long bloody show is supposed to last? I've had bright red blood every time I go to the bathroom for about 18 hours. Don't know if I should be concerned or not. It's not getting on my pad, but there's a decent amount every time I wipe (sorry for TMI).


----------



## hollyw79

Mama... He's ADORABLE!! 

Livvy, I had bloody show for daaaays and ended up having to be induced. Hope that's not the case for you but it makes it hard to really say how long it will last. Plus, your mucous plug can actually regenerate too

How are the contractions coming along


----------



## babyvaughan

Mamabee- He is so precious!! 

I have an hour til we leave to drop our dog off & head to the hospital! I was feeling really nervous and overwhelmed earlier but then after a bath I calmed down. I have only slept 45 mins in the last 24hrs and only 3 hours the night before that I'm exhausted but I just can't sleep til' this is all over with! Just a few short hours we are going to be parents, it doesn't feel real but I'm so excited to meet him and hold him! :)


----------



## Livvy

Good luck babyv, so exciting! Can't wait to see pics!

Holly, they're every 7-10 minutes but wayyyy painful now. I have to breathe through them. I have a constant backache too. Baby was posterior at the ultrasound two days ago so I'm not sure what to expect.


----------



## hollyw79

Good luck babyv!!!! 

That's an awesome sign Livvy! Do you have a yoga ball you can bounce on?


----------



## hollyw79

And livvy.. If it gets too uncomfortable.. Go get checked!! :hugs:


----------



## dan-o

Lumi said:


> Well I'm pleased to announce that Dexter Jake O'Brien made a safe arrival into the world at 8.36pm 8/7/15 weighing 7pounds .5 of an ounce at exactly 38weeks gestation.
> 
> My waters were broken at 4pm(was having mild contractions), pitocin gradually started(turned off somewhere around 6pm) and I'm not quite sure how long I pushed for at the end around 45mins I think.
> This is my first baby and I was hoping to go natural, I am proud to say I got through this fast and furious labour on only gas & air, I spent a lot of time in the shower sitting on a stool with my OH running hot water on my back. When I felt like I was getting close to transition I moved to the bed and was in a semi squatting/all fours position(now not going to lie I had been pretty calm and not making much noise up until this point but oh my god the pain was horrific by this stage and I started to lose it slighty (bit OH so badly as I was screaming into his shirt, lol!).
> Pushing was very intense but your body really does take over, I did try my best to listen to the midwives and I escaped with only a couple of grazes.
> 
> Most importantly it's true what they say, as soon as that baby is put in your arms you forget the pain and it's so worth it!

Yay congratulations lumi!!!!! 
Sounds like a great labour too, well done mummy <3


----------



## dan-o

LuvallmyH said:


> Quick update. Hawkin Griffin was born today @ 4:27pm (natural water birth) 8lb 8oz 20in. He's perfect!
> View attachment 881535

Oh wow congratulations on your grand finale baby luvallmy!!! What a gorgeous boy to complete your family. And a water birth, what a lovely way for him to arrive!! Xx


----------



## dan-o

MamaBee413 said:


> Ladies, sorry I've been MIA. There's been a lot of adjustment going on and I didn't have my computer with me at the hospital. My little guy made it here at 4:34 that next morning, the 5th. He's just perfect and we are so in love. I hope to come back and catch up on all of our other new babies and add a birth story. For now, here's a pic. We named him Nox Jamison, 5lbs 15 oz, 19.5 inches.

Aww bless <3 he's so cute!! Huge congrats mamabee!! :cloud9:


----------



## dan-o

Good luck babyv :yipee:

Livvy you are deffo on your way!!!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## MamaBee413

Thinking about you, babyvaughan!!

Livvy, sounds like you're in early labor. Good luck and best wishes!


----------



## heaveneats

Hayden Andrew Leon, born yesterday at 2:42 pm :)

7 pounds 3 ounces
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150708_221441~3.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## MamaBee413

Congrats, heaveneats! I love his hair...he's so cute!!


----------



## Tasha

Wow baby boom! Congratulations ladies xx

Good luck to those in early labour or going in to have their baby?


----------



## hollyw79

Awwww congrats heaven!!


----------



## Livvy

Congratulations, heaven! Wow that's a lot of hair :) 

Holly, I do have a birthing ball, I was trying to speed things up with it yesterday to no avail... I will try again today. I can't imagine having contractions this painful for a long time yet before full-blown labor :(


----------



## madtowngirl

Congratulations! Baby boom!


----------



## countryblonde

Wow I missed a lot yesterday! Congrats to all on the new babies! ! Really shows how many boys are I this group lol... 

Livvy good luck hope things speed up! Just remember there is nothing wrong with getting checked at some point if you need too..

Afm rough night last night. Went out with some girls from work and I don't think dinner sat well. Anyway I had contractions for about two hours last night. Same as last week. And then I ended up throwing up and having awful runs for about an hour in the middle of the night. I'm hoping this means I getting closer. Still no real signs of labour yet thiugh unfortunately and my doctor won't do a sweep until I'm at least 38 weeks.. so ill havr to wait one more week.

Hoping to finish packing my bag today! Hope you are all doing we! Bring on more babies : D


----------



## Livvy

Has anyone had a posterior labor before? Any advice?


----------



## Rach87

Congrats luv, mama and heaven! 

Had contractions every 10 min from 5.30-midnight last night. Then nothing all night. Thankfully slept like a rock but feel like I got beat up this morning. Yay fibromyalgia. :dohh:

Dh asked this morning if I could go into labor while he was at work. :haha: yesterday got him really excited to meet our little girl. 

Hope to see more announcements today!


----------



## k4th

Congrats heaven eats!! :)

Countryblonde - I'm booked in for a sweep next week. Hope it will get things started!

Livvy - I posted in the labour section about back to back labour. One of the suggestions was to be in all fours as much as possible to encourage baby to turn. Good luck hun - hope these contractions are doing some mega work!!


----------



## Khatif

Congratulation Heaveneats! He has lots of hair :)

Am I the only one who has not contraction or anything like that? I went to ctg today no sign of anything at all. I really got the feeling that I have at least 2 weeks to go :) and I made peace with it.


----------



## k4th

Khatif said:


> Congratulation Heaveneats! He has lots of hair :)
> 
> Am I the only one who has not contraction or anything like that? I went to ctg today no sign of anything at all. I really got the feeling that I have at least 2 weeks to go :) and I made peace with it.

I'm with you khatif. Have resigned myself to a longer wait & although I've been booked in for a sweep next week, I doubt it will work if I'm not ready. I did think I was having period type pains, but it turns out that was a uti :(


----------



## dan-o

heaveneats said:


> Hayden Andrew Leon, born yesterday at 2:42 pm :)
> 
> 7 pounds 3 ounces

Congratulations due date buddy!!! He's so handsome, love his little mop of hair! Bless <3


----------



## Babygirl3289

Wow! Congrats everyone! How adorable! 

Babyv- Good luck! So exciting! 

Livvy- I would get checked out! You never know! Good luck !

AFM- I did not sleep well. My whole entire body hurt yesterday. This morning I am having period-like cramps and back pain. I have no other signs really of any labor. I truly am ok waiting until my scheduled C-section! I want it to go as smooth as possible and I want baby to be nice and ripe :)


----------



## Wishing1010

Being induced right now!


----------



## Babygirl3289

Wishing1010 said:


> Being induced right now!

Yay Wishing!! So exciting! Good luck- cant wait to see pictures of your little bundle! <3


----------



## k4th

Wishing1010 said:


> Being induced right now!

Good luck!!!


----------



## Rach87

Yay wishing a baby girl!


----------



## Babygirl3289

Rach- How are you doing? Your due date is coming up!


----------



## Livvy

Good luck Wishing! 

Can't wait to hear an update babyv!!


----------



## Lumi

Good luck Wishing! :)


----------



## babyvaughan

Gavin born at 8:25 am today 7/9/15 8lbs 4.6oz! So so in love!


----------



## Jrepp

I think my body is broken!! OB appointment went well today other than the fact that I'm no further along than I was on Monday despite still having the contractions every 3.5 minutes. They can't do anything for the pain and don't want to stop the contractions either. She did recommend coming in for the morphine induced sleep just so that I can get some rest as I'm operating on less than 5 hours sleep total since Friday. Little man is still not engaged that much but is definitely lower on my cervix than he was previously and is facing completely to the left. He is still pretty tiny with an estimated weight of 5.5 pounds. We go back in a week if nothing has changed.


----------



## MamaBee413

Welcome to Gavin! Congrats, babyv!!

Good luck, wishing!!


----------



## Babygirl3289

babyvaughan said:


> Gavin born at 8:25 am today 7/9/15 8lbs 4.6oz! So so in love!

Congrats!! How sweet :) 

Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Babygirl3289

Jrepp said:


> I think my body is broken!! OB appointment went well today other than the fact that I'm no further along than I was on Monday despite still having the contractions every 3.5 minutes. They can't do anything for the pain and don't want to stop the contractions either. She did recommend coming in for the morphine induced sleep just so that I can get some rest as I'm operating on less than 5 hours sleep total since Friday. Little man is still not engaged that much but is definitely lower on my cervix than he was previously and is facing completely to the left. He is still pretty tiny with an estimated weight of 5.5 pounds. We go back in a week if nothing has changed.

Why can't they give you a low dose Percocet?? That's awful :( I am so sorry!


----------



## Babygirl3289

Had my OB checkup - It went really well, Hudson is doing great. Fundal height is 35cm and HR is 135 :) He is right on track. My OB did the GBS swab and checked me and although his head is really low, I am not dilated or effaced. So I think he will stay in at least until my C-section.

Next Friday is my pre-op visit and my anesthesiology appointment and then the Friday after that is my C-section!! I am so stoked!

And only 6 more work days left :)


----------



## Livvy

Congrats babyv!!!


----------



## hollyw79

congrats babyv!!! Can't wait to see a picture!

jrepp~ I'm soooo sorry :nope: that sounds AWFUL!


----------



## Zephram

Congrats everyone on the babies born! So exciting! :)

I am 40 weeks today and no sign of baby. No surprise there really as my first was born at 41+2 after induction (ended in caesarean). I'm pretty sure at this point I'll be looking at another induction, which is a pity as I'm hoping to go into labour naturally and have a VBAC... but who knows?! 

Had a scan this morning and baby is estimated to be 3.8kg, which is similar to my first who was 3.9 when born.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

False alarm. :) I called my Dr because I've had severe period like cramps, headache for 3 days and elevated blood pressure. Both yesterday and today, while eating, I had "contractions" which lasted 45 seconds and were at least 5 min apart for an hour or longer...then stopped. So, better safe than sorry, she had me go to L&D. 4 hours later...I'm home. Last Monday I was 1cm dilated. I'm 1.5-2cm now. They measured me having contractions...but I'm still not "feeling" them as I imagined I would (FTM). Blood work and urine came back within range so I can rule out preeclampsia which puts my mind at ease. 

Disappointed that there wasn't any progress. My mom is flying in tomorrow and I was hoping that I could have some progress. :) Wishful thinking! 

If I last until next Friday (41 weeks) the Dr will discuss induction with me. :wacko:

:shrug: So....I need to bring on some dilation! :haha: I'm going to feel guilty if Mom flew all the way down here to sit with me on the couch for 2 weeks waiting! :blush: There's no perfect way to time it, I know. :haha:

So, to all you ladies progressing....:hugs: Keep the baby news coming! :flower:


----------



## Rach87

Babygirl thanks for asking. :) still pregnant over here despite all my efforts. Lol 

Had a foot reflexology massage (felt amazing!) along with housework and a mile walk but nada. Dh working today otherwise id have tried that too. ;) just rubbed some clary sage oil on my feet, tried it yesterday too but, again, still preggo here.

Planning on calling my ob tomorrow am to see if theyd do another sweep. Really getting desperate since I only have until monday before they try to force induction on me. I know I dont HAVE to do anything, but id like to not have the added stress of them trying scare tactics on me to get me to agree. 

Congrats babyv! Cant wait to see a pic!


----------



## poppy

Congratulations to all the mums with the new babies! A baby boom here over the last few days! 

Here's me at 38 plus 4 days with my four year old little boy (I have no idea why he is wearing his sock as a glove!).

Had a midwife appointment a few days ago - baby is 3/5ths engaged and is fixed and low down. I have been feeling a lot of twinges and off and on crampiness. Nothing yet though! Come on baby! I'm actually organised now after a few days madly nesting!

Ooh, just noticed, less than 10 days to go!!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1106575062305272.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Khatif

Congrats, babyv!!

Jrepp, that sounds awful. I'm sorry. I can imagine if you would like to have some hours to sleep. Will you accept their solution? Is there no any way to make the progress a little bit faster for you? Not only you but even your baby can be tired by the time he is here.

Rach! I hope something going to happen for you soon. Did you try spicy food?

Last night we did the deed with my dear hubby but I don't think the baby liked it. She did not move for hours after that. I really freaked out.
My mum is arriving tomorrow morning. It will be nice to have her here waiting for the little lady to come. Also my son is looking forward to spend some time with here because of the long distance and my pregnancy they have not seen each other for a year.


----------



## k4th

Congratulations on the arrival of Gavin babyv :)


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Happy Due Date to me. Woke up at 3am with cramps...figured it was from being checked for dilation twice yesterday. Since then I've had a back ache that turns into a contraction. I'd say ever 10 min...but sometimes it's just a cramp every 3. So xonfusing. Then starting around 5am....blood. so much going on! And....my household is sleeping so I'm trying to be quiet!


----------



## Keyval

Baby fiadh-rose arrived into the world on the 8th at 00.33 . Waters broke at 9.30pm so a nice quick labour and a tiny tear requiring 1 stitch. Very surreal that I was able to push her out this time and be in 1 piece after it. My midwife was amazing. Encouraged to get an epidural as my labour was going too quick and she would have shot out and I would have tore alot more. We did some very controlled pushing for 8 minutes which was amazing and I even got to feel Her head coming out. OH got to cut cord this time too so he was delighted too. We got our skin to skin and had a great first nights sleep too. 

Lots of babies born since I was last logged in so congrats ladies :)


----------



## hollyw79

Happy due date Ms Elizabeth!!! :hugs: I hope your little one makes an appearance soon!! 

Congrats Keyval! It sounds like it went pretty well :cloud9: any pictures?!?


----------



## k4th

Congrats keyval!! So pleased it went well for you & you had a positive birth :)


----------



## Livvy

Congratulations, keyval!! 

Ladies, I am at the end of my rope. I was up all night with the most pain I have ever felt. Contractions about every 10 minutes, though sometimes longer. I had to breathe through them and try not to scream -- and I have high pain tolerance. They aren't getting closer together although I do feel like they have gotten a lot worse since they started on Wednesday. I'm thinking maybe they aren't progressing because baby is posterior, and I'm trying positions to turn baby but to no avail. I'm exhausted. I don't know what to do next.


----------



## Keyval

https://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/w424/keyval/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20150709_072517.jpg

And meeting her big sister 

https://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/w424/keyval/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20150708_212924.jpg


----------



## hollyw79

Keyval... So oooooh sweet! 

Livvy, I'd call and ask to be seen. Did you get a sweep yet?? Could you also just ask for an induction? I've had 3 inductions and they really weren't bad at all :hugs:


----------



## Khatif

Congrats Keyval! What a sweet photo!


----------



## Livvy

Oh she is so precious Keyval :cloud9: now I kinda want a girl! Haha. 

Holly, I'm headed in now with my mom just to see what's going on. Honestly an induction sounds wonderful at this point, but my plan was to have a water birth and now I don't know what to do :shrug: I guess I'll see what they say. I can't do another night like last night for multiple more nights.


----------



## hollyw79

I think it's smart you're going in. That doesn't sound normal to be hurting so bad and contracting in the way that you are.. So better to just see what's going on! I'm not sure how the water birth would work w induction.. Good luck my dear!!! :hugs:


----------



## Rach87

Keyval shes beautiful congrats!

Jrepp sorry they cant give you anything.

Livvy you poor thing. Sounds aweful! Glad youre going in to get checked and that your mommas there to support you. :hugs:

Khatif I have super wimpy tastebuds so I cant handle spicy foods. :blush:

Buuuut all my weeklong efforts may have finally paid off. Had some cramping thru the night, and around 6.15am started getting painful contractions. Theyre not super consistent on timing apart but theyre all 60-90 seconds long. Then around 9.30 I was standing making a bagel and felt a little gush. Went to the bathroom and my lightday pad was half full of pink tinged fluid. Called my ob and the nurse thinks im in early labor!! Now just monitoring to see if I lose more fluid. I hope todays the day!


----------



## Khatif

Livvy, I think it's good to be checked. Even if you cannot go with you plan. 
I hope they can help you some way to process ahead. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## countryblonde

Livvy you definitely need to go in! Sorry you probably won't get your water birth but it sounds like you might need some assistance to get.things going. Hope things go okay


----------



## Khatif

Rach, I hope it turns into real labour!

I have lower back pain today. It is constant and I cannot get into a comfortable position.


----------



## Wishing1010

Shelby was born at 8:42 PM on July 9. She weighs just over 7 lbs and is just over 20 inches long. I went in for a dr appt yesterday at 8 AM and had super high blood pressure. They decided to induce. My waters were broken at 1:50 PM, and pitocin was adminstered. I had an epidural at 4:20 PM when I was dilated to a 4. By 6 PM, I was at 9 cm but her head was not coming down. They made me push but we made no progress so they stopped until 7:30. I pushed for an hour and then she arrived! I have some second degree tearing but feel wonderful otherwise.


----------



## Amherst1994

Congrats on all the new babies!!! And good luck to everybody who is starting to really make some progress....I hope they can do something for you, Livvy. I've been following what's been going on and I feel absolutely terrible for you! You have not had an easy time of it! 

Rach, I'm so excited for you! Hopefully this will be it!!

I've literally felt nothing yesterday and today. I went from having little contractions that I hardly noticed to nothing at all today. Ugh. There's this special labor inducing cream cheese from some bakery near me that I'm going to eat tonight :haha: so ridiculous. It's a be of a local urban legend. Im just so desperate!

Im very jealous of you ladies having some tangible evidence that at least something is happening! I just feel exhausted and very pregnant. 

Excited to see some more babies!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Amherst1994

Congrats wishing!!!! That must have been a bit of a shock to have just an appointment and then have a baby hours later! Wow!!! Glad you and baby are healthy and doing well!


----------



## Alea

Congratulations ladies! I can't believe how many babies have been born over the past couple of days.

Exciting news from us - Maisie is now in the special care nursery! She's no longer requiring any breathing support but still has her feeding tube in to help with feeding but she's needing that less and less as each day passes. We aren't putting all of our eggs in one basket but she could be home within a week! Hard to believe I would be 37 weeks and that Maisie is already over two weeks old, and it's even harder to believe we're going to have lots of PINK in the house!


----------



## CertifiedOreo

Keyval said:


> https://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/w424/keyval/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20150709_072517.jpg
> 
> And meeting her big sister
> 
> https://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/w424/keyval/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20150708_212924.jpg

Aww she is so adorable! Congrats! So cute having sister meeting sister, I bet that was so exciting! I can't wait for that moment myself:happydance:


----------



## k4th

Congratulations wishing :happydance:

Alea - lovely to hear Maisie is making good progress. Hope you get to bring her home soon!

Livvy - hope they do something to help :)

Afm - we're struggling for childcare for dd next mon & tues. Kinda hoping I can wait it out now until my sweep on Wednesday.... And that the sweep actually does the trick. I've totally lost all my nesting urges, I'm just exhausted & could sleep all the time!


----------



## Tasha

A www beautiful babies <3

Hugs kath xx


----------



## Babygirl3289

Keyval- She is absolutely precious/beautiful! 

Rach- Yay! I hope this is the start of labor for you!

Livvy- I am so glad you went in, I hope they do something for you!

Babyv- were you the one that they were wondering about the kidney? How is everything going with that? 

Medzi- Did you have the echo done again for baby?

Alea- So glad to hear things are progressing for your baby! :) Hope she comes home soon!

All these cute babies make me want to me want to meet my son ! 



I am TERM now! YAY 37 weeks :) 

I have been having random cramping/BH but not regularly. 14 days to go!


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Yay, so many new babies! Congratulations Babyv, Keyval & Wishing! Can't wait to see more pictures.

Best of luck today Livvy & Rach. I hope this is it for you two! :)


----------



## Livvy

So my contractions were coming 4-6 minutes apart and I was up to 2 cm from 1 on Tuesday. They said it's early labor but to keep trying to labor at home till I'm at least 3-4 cm. this is torture! They did give me some medicine to help me relax though, and so I just took a 3 hour nap (which I needed after last night). I'm so tired and don't know how I'm going to make it through this early labor, much less active labor!


----------



## Tasha

:hugs: livvy. I think that things like that nap help. It will of relaxed you for a while, so
That will help things progress x


----------



## hollyw79

I agree... Being able to relax should help so your body isn't tensing up Livvy :hugs: hoping it picks up pace and that your little one is here in the next day or so!!! :hugs:


----------



## Khatif

I am glad you could sleep a bit Livvy. It is indeed very important that you can relax, like the ladies said it already.
I hope progress will pick up soon for you!


----------



## greats

Relaxation is so important during early labor! Rest as much as you can, take warm soothing baths, listen to soothing music, anything to get your body to relax and not be tense.


----------



## Livvy

Thanks ladies. I am trying to relax but it is very difficult when in pain. My muscles are sore from tensing up during contractions. Trying not to fight my body.


----------



## Babygirl3289

Livvy said:


> Thanks ladies. I am trying to relax but it is very difficult when in pain. My muscles are sore from tensing up during contractions. Trying not to fight my body.

Gosh I am so sorry :( How awful :( What did they give you to help you relax?


----------



## Livvy

You know babygirl I don't remember. :dohh:


----------



## Livvy

Is it normal once contractions are regular to have some that are worse than others? About every other of mine are really painful. The ones inbetween are bearable.


----------



## Jrepp

Livvy said:


> So my contractions were coming 4-6 minutes apart and I was up to 2 cm from 1 on Tuesday. They said it's early labor but to keep trying to labor at home till I'm at least 3-4 cm. this is torture! They did give me some medicine to help me relax though, and so I just took a 3 hour nap (which I needed after last night). I'm so tired and don't know how I'm going to make it through this early labor, much less active labor!

I totally feel ya on the torture. I've been having severe contraction every 3.5 minutes since Monday and haven't made any progress. They won't give me anything for the pain though aside from a small bit of morphine to help me get some rest (only slept a total of 6 hours in the past 7 days)


----------



## poppy

Hey Livvy! You may find that by the time you go onto the labour ward, you are further on than you expect or you progress quickly. It sounds lime your body is doing a lot of hard work just now and it is probably the cervix displaying and getting thinner. When I went in to labour with my second son, my contractions were intense - they measured me and said 4cm and that although the contractions were strong, they were not lasting long. Within an hour, they were double peaking and I had dilated up to 10cm. Three pushes in under 10 minutes and he was out - all in under an hour! So have faith, you may find that you go quickly in the second stage.

The girls are right about trying not to tense up (difficult I know!). During primitive times our bodies would release adrenaline (the flight or or fight reaction) if we felt in danger or not safe during labour. The adrenaline boost would slow down labour to enable us to find a safe spot to give birth in. Try loosening your hands and jaw if you feel yourself tensing up. Breathing techniques are good too - you could probably find some tips on hypnobirthing websites.

Good luck!


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

After being sent home on the 9th at 8pm being only 1.5cm dilated, I spent from 2am on with real back labor pains. Went to the hospital at 11am and was 5cm dilated. Baby boy now known as Riddick was born at 5:44pm...on his due date. 40 minutes of pushing! 7lbs 9oz.

Apparently I have flat nipples so feeding has been a challenge. He would rather sleep than feed. Open to suggestions!
 



Attached Files:







2015-07-11 05.50.52.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Congratulations Ms Elizabeth! He's beautiful!

I have short nipples and breastfeeding was also a challenge. One thing the lactation consultant suggested is a nipple shield which helps pull your nipple out and funnel the milk to the baby. Also, pumping should help pull your nipples out as well. Another thing that worked for me is to manually extract the first few drops by pulling and massaging the nipples, which should help push them out a little. Best of luck!


----------



## k4th

Ah congrats ms Elizabeth - he's gorgeous :)


----------



## Tasha

Ms Elizabeth I've flat nipples too. I never BF my first two and with my fourth the mw shouted at me that my nipples were flat and it was always going to be hard. In my head this meant impossible so our BF journey was short lived. This time I just kept offering him every two hours night and day, no nipple shields or pumping. He was very sleepy too (that's normal just keep waking him for feeds). He only lost a few ounces of his birth weight. And now my nipples certainly aren't flat :haha:

He is such a beautiful boy x


----------



## hollyw79

Awwww congrats ms Elizabeth!!!


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Thanks ladies. I need to go back and read what I've missed. 30 min of sleep in 36 hours for me...

I just tried agsin....he's a sleeper alright!


----------



## Wishing1010

Manually extract some colostrum, or milk if you have it yet, and rub it on his upper lip. Our little one didn't want to eat much after the first few feedings but is now obsessed with eating lol


----------



## MamaBee413

Mrs. E, he's precious! Do you strip him when it's feeding time or change his diaper between breasts? The nipple shield helped a ton with my daughter. Keep at it, newborns are such sleepy little things.

Jrepp and Livvy, I hope you're getting some relief. It sounds miserable.


----------



## MamaBee413

Maybe this isn't the place to ask this, but since I feel like I know you girls I wanted to start here. Has anyone struggled with the transition from being pregnant to being a new mom? I love having him here and cannot express how much I'm enjoying this priveledged time. However, I'm also mourning no longer being pregnant; having the anticipation; feeling his movements, etc. Any words of wisdom? Thank you for always listening!


----------



## hollyw79

I felt that way MamaBee.. Mostly w my first. I kissed feeling my son inside of me. The first time I went to the store without him, man, my heart sunk. It's definitely normal! :hugs:


----------



## Babygirl3289

Wow ms Elizabeth I can't believe you had him on your due date !! How cool :) 
Congrats, he's so adorable !!

Livvy and Jrepp - how are you ladies doing ? Jrepp you should go get some relief , because you will be so exhausted especially when baby comes .. I hope you ladies get relief soon. Thinking about you both !


----------



## Livvy

Being induced now at the hospital! Completely effaced, 3 cm, just got my epidural. Not what I wanted for my birth but I was in so much pain, I'm so glad for this epidural! They gave me the choice to come back Monday to try a foley bulb induction in the birthing center or to try cervadil on the regular floor. Hopefully won't need pit as the contractions are coming thick and strong and they already pulled the cervadil (supposed to be in for 12 hours, I had it for 3). Keep me in your thoughts, ladies, hopefully my little one will be here today! 

Congrats Ms. E!!!


----------



## greats

MamaBee413 said:


> Maybe this isn't the place to ask this, but since I feel like I know you girls I wanted to start here. Has anyone struggled with the transition from being pregnant to being a new mom? I love having him here and cannot express how much I'm enjoying this priveledged time. However, I'm also mourning no longer being pregnant; having the anticipation; feeling his movements, etc. Any words of wisdom? Thank you for always listening!

Totally normal to feel that way! And now is around the time where all your hormones are coming down drastically so if you find yourself crying a lot for everything, don't worry. I cried a lot after my first was born... I was sleep deprived, really really missed being pregnant, etc and most of your emotions over the next couple weeks will be because of your hormones trying to return back to their pre-pregnancy levels. Massive hugs, momma!! You're doing great!


----------



## greats

Livvy said:


> Being induced now at the hospital! Completely effaced, 3 cm, just got my epidural. Not what I wanted for my birth but I was in so much pain, I'm so glad for this epidural! They gave me the choice to come back Monday to try a foley bulb induction in the birthing center or to try cervadil on the regular floor. Hopefully won't need pit as the contractions are coming thick and strong and they already pulled the cervadil (supposed to be in for 12 hours, I had it for 3). Keep me in your thoughts, ladies, hopefully my little one will be here today!
> 
> Congrats Ms. E!!!

Good luck, how exciting!!!


----------



## Babygirl3289

Livvy said:


> Being induced now at the hospital! Completely effaced, 3 cm, just got my epidural. Not what I wanted for my birth but I was in so much pain, I'm so glad for this epidural! They gave me the choice to come back Monday to try a foley bulb induction in the birthing center or to try cervadil on the regular floor. Hopefully won't need pit as the contractions are coming thick and strong and they already pulled the cervadil (supposed to be in for 12 hours, I had it for 3). Keep me in your thoughts, ladies, hopefully my little one will be here today!
> 
> Congrats Ms. E!!!


So happy for you livvy! Praying for a safe delivery ! Good luck:flower:


----------



## hollyw79

been thinking of you Livvy! :hugs: 

the epidural is SUCH a big help and should even make things progress as your body can relax. And at the end of the day~ all that matters is bubs is here safely! 

Can't wait to see your new little squish! keep us updated!


----------



## Medzi

Congrats everyone on their new little ones! Sammynashley, luvallmyh, heaveneats, mrs. E and lumi! Hopefully I haven't missed anyone!

Good luck Livvy!

We are doing well here. Owen is a MONTH old already!! Can't believe it! He is awesome...such a joy <3
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150708_184533133.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 7









IMG_20150702_154612200.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Babygirl3289

Medzi said:


> Congrats everyone on their new little ones! Sammynashley, luvallmyh, heaveneats, mrs. E and lumi! Hopefully I haven't missed anyone!
> 
> Good luck Livvy!
> 
> We are doing well here. Owen is a MONTH old already!! Can't believe it! He is awesome...such a joy <3

Medzi he is adorable !! Can't believe he is one month already , and a lot of us (including myself) still have some time left !

Was your baby the one that they wanted to check his heart again? If so did they check yet? How did it go? :)


----------



## hollyw79

Medzi.. a month!!?!? time flies! sooo handsome!


----------



## Medzi

I know! A MONTH! I feel like I blinked. 

Yes, his heart was checked. We have a checkup in a few weeks but they haven't called so no news is good news!


----------



## Livvy

He's so cute Medzi, so much hair <3

Thanks girls! I'm 5 cm now and baby is very low. Looks like a July 12 baby for us!


----------



## Jrepp

Good luck Livvy! Can't wait to hear how everything goes!


----------



## CertifiedOreo

Livvy said:


> He's so cute Medzi, so much hair <3
> 
> Thanks girls! I'm 5 cm now and baby is very low. Looks like a July 12 baby for us!

Hehe my due date! Good luck!! Finallyyyyy, right?!?!:flower:


----------



## Khatif

Congratulations Mrs E!
Your feelings are normal. All the hormones makes you feel so weird and place you in an in between world. It will pass!

Livvy, thinking of you! Good luck. 

Medzi, I cannot believe that he is a month old already! I did not realise that at all.

Jrepp, how thing are going for you?

How do you ladies feel lately?

I see people with babies are very busy :).

I am 38 weeks today. We had the birthday party for my son yesterday. He had a such great time. Now I am ready to have this baby :)


----------



## babyvaughan

Awh livvy glad your finally getting to have baby! 

We get discharged tomorrow, had a rough day yesterday with pain, puking, and breastfeeding it was a disaster and I broke down but today everything's gone well. I'm so in love with my son, my fiance and I keep randomly crying when looking at him and realizing how blessed we are to have him! He is the sweetest little baby so calm and snuggly! My hormones are going crazy which has been really hard but my doctor said its normal and should get lots better by around 2 weeks!


----------



## Jrepp

Khatif said:


> Congratulations Mrs E!
> Your feelings are normal. All the hormones makes you feel so weird and place you in an in between world. It will pass!
> 
> Livvy, thinking of you! Good luck.
> 
> Medzi, I cannot believe that he is a month old already! I did not realise that at all.
> 
> Jrepp, how thing are going for you?
> 
> How do you ladies feel lately?
> 
> I see people with babies are very busy :).
> 
> I am 38 weeks today. We had the birthday party for my son yesterday. He had a such great time. Now I am ready to have this baby :)

I am pretty much the same. Still having the contractions and whatnot. I'm still barely getting in an hour of sleep a night due to the pain and contractions. My husband wants me to wait until a bit closer to our EDD before getting the morphine sleep because he would rather I be rested for labor than get some rest and still have 2 weeks of no sleep after that. I did a TON of walking on Thursday and Friday and had some pretty intense lightening crotch so I think that the walking may have moved the little guy down lower. He is currently moving like crazy. I am working on getting things going since it seems like my body wants something to happen but for whatever reason it isn't progressing. We did find out that Luke is ROT which could cause a longer labor if he doesn't flip one way or the other. We go back on Thursday if nothing has happened since. 


How are you getting along?


----------



## Alea

Anxiously awaiting your news, Livvy! I hope everything is progressing well or perhaps it already has and you have your baby with you by now.

Are there any other c-section mamas out there? I'm almost 3 weeks postpartum and I don't feel too bad. I was expecting a rough recovery but this hasn't been the case. Is this normal?


----------



## dan-o

Congratulations babyv, wishing, keyval, wishing :cloud9:

Sorry ive not updated until this morning, had a manic two days of baking, birthday stuff, hyper kids, family visits, health visitor, clearing up, running errands.. oh and throw a new baby and hubby back at work into that mix lol :wacko:
I quite like it though, hectic suits me :haha:

I should have updated last night, but went out for a run while baby was napping on hubby instead :wohoo:


----------



## dan-o

Alea, sounds fab. I reckon it can go either way in terms of recovery length, excellent news. How's your little cherub?

Rach, livvy hoping you are holding your babies now!! Looks towards to your baby news!!!

Medzi it's definitely flying for me too, crazy!! I should only be 39 weeks as well lol x

Babyv, hang in there hun, it's definitely quite a mix of emotions, add to that the physical trauma! I found my first baby quite overwhelming at times in the first few weeks, I also had a tough time physically compared to my other two, but things do settle down xx have you checked for tongue tie? Glad you are a bit better today <3

Jrepp, sending labour dust your way!!! :dust:


----------



## Alea

dan-o said:


> Alea, sounds fab. I reckon it can go either way in terms of recovery length, excellent news. How's your little cherub?

Thanks, Dan-O! How are you and your boys doing?

Maisie is coming along really great and is now in special care. Providing all remains well, the staff anticipate her being home within the next week which is awfully exciting though a little nervewracking too. We moved in to a new house a couple of days before she was born and although I wish that I hadn't delivered early, we've been able to use this time to get everything sorted for her!


----------



## Khatif

Alea said:


> dan-o said:
> 
> 
> Alea, sounds fab. I reckon it can go either way in terms of recovery length, excellent news. How's your little cherub?
> 
> Thanks, Dan-O! How are you and your boys doing?
> 
> Maisie is coming along really great and is now in special care. Providing all remains well, the staff anticipate her being home within the next week which is awfully exciting though a little nervewracking too. We moved in to a new house a couple of days before she was born and although I wish that I hadn't delivered early, we've been able to use this time to get everything sorted for her!Click to expand...


What a great news! I am happy she is doing so well. I hope you really can take her home next week. How is the new house? Are you happy with it?


----------



## Medzi

I did miss some of you! Congrats keyval, wishing and babyv!


----------



## Alea

Khatif said:


> Alea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dan-o said:
> 
> 
> Alea, sounds fab. I reckon it can go either way in terms of recovery length, excellent news. How's your little cherub?
> 
> Thanks, Dan-O! How are you and your boys doing?
> 
> Maisie is coming along really great and is now in special care. Providing all remains well, the staff anticipate her being home within the next week which is awfully exciting though a little nervewracking too. We moved in to a new house a couple of days before she was born and although I wish that I hadn't delivered early, we've been able to use this time to get everything sorted for her!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a great news! I am happy she is doing so well. I hope you really can take her home next week. How is the new house? Are you happy with it?Click to expand...

The new house is just beautiful, thank you. We love it and hope that we have many happy memories here as we raise Maisie and any other children that come along in the future!


----------



## LIB

Alea - I had a c section around 3 weeks ago too. I am currently feeling really well too, a little soreness above my stitches though. Glad to hear that Maisie will be able to go home soon too. Isaac had to be in the neo natal unit and then special care after he was born. It was amazing finally getting to bring him home but a little strange after having nurses doing everything beforehand.


----------



## Tasha

Livvy I'm so glad they're helping now.

Alea, I'm not a section mummy this time but that was exactly how mine was when I did have a section.

Yay for a run dano. I can't wait for that.

Happy due date to my bump buddies. I can't believe it's our due date. It's gone crazy fast.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Alea

Tasha said:


> Alea, I'm not a section mummy this time but that was exactly how mine was when I did have a section.




LIB said:


> Alea - I had a c section around 3 weeks ago too. I am currently feeling really well too, a little soreness above my stitches though. Glad to hear that Maisie will be able to go home soon too. Isaac had to be in the neo natal unit and then special care after he was born. It was amazing finally getting to bring him home but a little strange after having nurses doing everything beforehand.

Oh phew. I'd heard horror stories and after having what's been an extremely pleasant recovery, I was starting to worry something was up! Of course I'm so pleased I'm having an 'easy' recovery and that it's not been awful, but I almost feel like I've cheated a bit by not experiencing any difficulties after birth. :dohh:


----------



## dan-o

Glad to hear our little July preemies are doing well! <3 
Quinn also doing good, filling out loads, he can fit in size 2 nappies now.. (He was in preemie micro nappies when born!) 

Tonya how are the little ladies? 

Tasha he's adorable, proper little chunk now! Happy due date <3


----------



## Tasha

:haha: Alea, I was the same. I was convinced it meant I'd get an infection or something in my scar.

Size two already? We are just moving out of size 0. And beginning to make it in to newborn clothes.


----------



## dan-o

Yeah they fit much better than the 1's and the 0's won't go round him any more! I have two packs unused, maybe I can give them to the scbu or something? Must have a fat middle as he's got no bum still :haha: we used the first size clothes for about 10 days but his feet and legs outgrew them so we are in up to 1m for now :)


----------



## Tasha

It's funny how they can be similar weights and vary so much. Orion is almost a month and making it out of early/tiny baby clothes. 

Definitely donate them.


----------



## Alea

How much do your babies weigh in relation to their birth weight?

Maisie was 4lb 14oz at birth and as of this morning, was 5lb 9.5oz which I'd say is pretty impressive, particularly as she lost a fair amount of her birth weight. I'm a very petite woman so couldn't imagine ever having a 'big' child, but obviously not quite as little as Moo! 

She's wearing size 1 nappies having recently graduated from Micro ones and is still very firmly in 'tiny baby' clothes.


----------



## CertifiedOreo

It's officially my due date. Where are you baby girl?! My daughter arrived about 39+3 or 4, so what is going on!! Eeeeeeeek.

Edit: Actually I just figured out my daughter actually arrived at 40+3 based off of my LMP. So she was actually a little late&#8230;very interesting..


----------



## Alea

CertifiedOreo said:


> It's officially my due date. Where are you baby girl?! My daughter arrived about 39+3 or 4, so what is going on!! Eeeeeeeek.

I hope she doesn't keep you waiting much longer!


----------



## LIB

Alea said:


> How much do your babies weigh in relation to their birth weight?
> 
> Maisie was 4lb 14oz at birth and as of this morning, was 5lb 9.5oz which I'd say is pretty impressive, particularly as she lost a fair amount of her birth weight. I'm a very petite woman so couldn't imagine ever having a 'big' child, but obviously not quite as little as Moo!
> 
> She's wearing size 1 nappies having recently graduated from Micro ones and is still very firmly in 'tiny baby' clothes.

That sounds like a really good weight gain to me!
Isaac was 5lb 1oz and has only just got back upto 5lb yesterday. He went down to 4lb 6oz initially. It took a while for his weight gain to pick up after we left the hospital, he is also on two diuretics twice a day for his heart so Im not sure if they effect his weight. He's is still wearing micro nappies but he is quite long so i've started to put newborn sizes on him recently.


----------



## Keyval

It's fiadh-rose's due date today :) 
She's 5 days old now
https://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/w424/keyval/Mobile%20Uploads/Screenshot_2015-07-11-23-03-56.png


----------



## Tasha

Happy due date Certified. I hope it's 40+3 that this one comes at :)

That seems like a great weight gain to me. Orion was born at 6lb 1, went down to 5lb 12 and as of Friday (three weeks and two days) he was 6lb 10.

Beautiful keyval x


----------



## CertifiedOreo

Tasha said:


> Happy due date Certified. I hope it's 40+3 that this one comes at :)
> 
> That seems like a great weight gain to me. Orion was born at 6lb 1, went down to 5lb 12 and as of Friday (three weeks and two days) he was 6lb 10.
> 
> Beautiful keyval x

That's totally what I am going for lol! Tuesday or Wednesday:thumb up:


----------



## CertifiedOreo

I wonder how Livvy and Rach are doing??


----------



## MKHewson

Well csection time for me tomorrow. Got to be up in 4hrs. Thankfully i had an amazing nap today so while im Sure it's going to be crazy here we go lol


----------



## greats

MKHewson said:


> Well csection time for me tomorrow. Got to be up in 4hrs. Thankfully i had an amazing nap today so while im Sure it's going to be crazy here we go lol

Good luck with your csection!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Ladies, I am sorry I have been MIA for a few days and I certainly don't have time to comment on all that's happened, although I have read back and am caught up! Suffice it to say CONGRATULATIONS to all the moms who've had their babies and good luck to those in labour or going in for sections or inductions soon! 

I had my baby on July 8th! Here's a link to the full (long) birth story. 

The short version is: Henry was born a week early after about 3 hours of labour. He was 8 lbs. 1 oz. and 19 inches long. Breastfeeding is going pretty well - he pees and poops a lot! We're doing pretty well, but I do still have some symptoms of high blood pressure (as I did before he was born), so I've got to go in tomorrow to get checked out.
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0301.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## dan-o

MKHewson said:


> Well csection time for me tomorrow. Got to be up in 4hrs. Thankfully i had an amazing nap today so while im Sure it's going to be crazy here we go lol

Good luck!! Look forward to your baby news!!


----------



## dan-o

Harley Quinn said:


> Ladies, I am sorry I have been MIA for a few days and I certainly don't have time to comment on all that's happened, although I have read back and am caught up! Suffice it to say CONGRATULATIONS to all the moms who've had their babies and good luck to those in labour or going in for sections or inductions soon!
> 
> I had my baby on July 8th! Here's a link to the full (long) birth story.
> 
> The short version is: Henry was born a week early after about 3 hours of labour. He was 8 lbs. 1 oz. and 19 inches long. Breastfeeding is going pretty well - he pees and poops a lot! We're doing pretty well, but I do still have some symptoms of high blood pressure (as I did before he was born), so I've got to go in tomorrow to get checked out.

Congratulations hun!! He looks absolutely adorable, awww <3 hope your BP stabilises now xx


----------



## k4th

Keyval - she's gorgeous!!

Mkhewson - good luck for today :)

Harley Quinn - he's a stunner!! Congratulations :)

Afm - 38+5 here. Lots of bh, but nothing to really suggest anything else is going on. Finished my antibiotics for my uti - wish I could say I felt better/different but I didn't really have any symptoms to start with so just have to hope they worked. Sweep on Wednesday - really hoping it works!! Fx'd!! Honestly - I don't know how you lovely ladies with more than one already at home cope with late pregnancy - my four year old is running me ragged!!! Hats off to those of you with two or more to entertain :thumbup:


----------



## dan-o

Keyval she's yummy, loving all the baby pics <3

Fingers crossed your sweep works k4th Hun, sounds horrid :( x


----------



## dan-o

Here's my little mini squidge, still in his Jim jams this morning <3

https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/992A6E06-17F0-433C-9D6F-3622EE33A3D6.jpg


----------



## poppy

He's gorgeous Dano!


----------



## Keyval

What a cutie Dano :)


----------



## hollyw79

Love all the new squish pictures!! Keep em coming!!! :) so sweet!! 

Good luck Mkhewson! 

Livvy~ hope you're doing well!


----------



## Livvy

Slade Samuel was born at 4:48 am on July 12 :) 7 lbs 2.5 oz, 20 3/4 inches long. He is such a little peanut!

I can't believe how many of the "team yellows" had boys!! So I wanted my husband to tell me the gender, and as I give the final push my mom cries out "it's a boy!!" :haha: she was so excited and DH was too overwhelmed by the fact a baby just came out of me to be paying attention to his boy bits!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Livvy

I just love him :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## greats

Aww Livvy, congratulations! He is so adorable!


----------



## Jrepp

Congrats Livvy!!!!!!!

Has anyone/did anyone experience some pretty hefty period like cramping before labor? It feels like a more extreme bout of period cramps.


----------



## k4th

Aww livvy he's lovely!!! Congratulations!!!

Jrepp - with my first I had period like cramps for maybe 3-4 hours before real contractions started. But it was after a sweep so slightly artificial - it could have been for longer had I not had the sweep. Hope it's getting going for you now :)


----------



## babyvaughan

Alea said:


> Anxiously awaiting your news, Livvy! I hope everything is progressing well or perhaps it already has and you have your baby with you by now.
> 
> Are there any other c-section mamas out there? I'm almost 3 weeks postpartum and I don't feel too bad. I was expecting a rough recovery but this hasn't been the case. Is this normal?

I'm only barely 5 days post C-section, my scar burns occasionally but otherwise I've been off pain meds for two day. I was expecting way worse of a recovery too! Really glad it's going better than expected!


----------



## babyvaughan

Thanks Dano! I'm doing lots better being home I've been able to sleep and its helped me work harder at breastfeeding. Baby is great latcher its just wasnt having him latch past my nipple so they became so sore and scabbed, my milks come in now I'm feeding off one breast and pumping the other to let it heal! He had dropped 8% weight in 1 day and then little more but he had gained the next check which they said in 1 day to go from loosing gaining was awesome! His doctor appt is today I'm hoping he has gained more! 

Becoming a mommy is so amazing! :)


----------



## babyvaughan

Congrats Livvy!! :D 

My mom couldn't be at birth because of it being a C-section but oh my is she just so excited to be a grandma I love it! Lol


----------



## Khatif

Hello ladies,

I had another checkup today and it was eventful for me. She is around 3100 gram (6lb and 13 oz). I am 2 centimeter dilated. Everything on the ctg is good and she moves enough on the echo as well. But because I do not feel her the doctor decided my faith. If she is not coming by herself this week then next Monday I have an appointment at 9 o&#8217;clock and they will induce me.

I am happy to know I see my baby soon and also a bit scare to know how close it is. I am overwhelm by all this. Now I really can count the days down until I can hold my baby girl.


----------



## poppy

A massive congratulations Livvy and Harley!


----------



## Khatif

Congratulations Livvy. I am so happy that HE is finally here :)


----------



## CertifiedOreo

Harley Quinn said:


> Ladies, I am sorry I have been MIA for a few days and I certainly don't have time to comment on all that's happened, although I have read back and am caught up! Suffice it to say CONGRATULATIONS to all the moms who've had their babies and good luck to those in labour or going in for sections or inductions soon!
> 
> I had my baby on July 8th! Here's a link to the full (long) birth story.
> 
> The short version is: Henry was born a week early after about 3 hours of labour. He was 8 lbs. 1 oz. and 19 inches long. Breastfeeding is going pretty well - he pees and poops a lot! We're doing pretty well, but I do still have some symptoms of high blood pressure (as I did before he was born), so I've got to go in tomorrow to get checked out.

Congrats! He is absolutely adorable!!:hugs:


----------



## CertifiedOreo

Livvy said:


> Slade Samuel was born at 4:48 am on July 12 :) 7 lbs 2.5 oz, 20 3/4 inches long. He is such a little peanut!
> 
> I can't believe how many of the "team yellows" had boys!! So I wanted my husband to tell me the gender, and as I give the final push my mom cries out "it's a boy!!" :haha: she was so excited and DH was too overwhelmed by the fact a baby just came out of me to be paying attention to his boy bits!

Yay finally and congrats!! :flower:


----------



## CertifiedOreo

Jrepp said:


> Congrats Livvy!!!!!!!
> 
> Has anyone/did anyone experience some pretty hefty period like cramping before labor? It feels like a more extreme bout of period cramps.

Yeah, for me thats how the first part of labor feels.


----------



## hollyw79

Awwww congrats Livvy!!! So precious! I'm glad you're holding your sweet little man now! 

Khatif... That's exciting to have a date to look forward to!


----------



## Babygirl3289

Congrats Livvy and Harley!! How adorable!!!! 

11 days left until the big day! :)


----------



## Khatif

Oh, Harvey I just saw your announcement. Congratulation! 

Yes, it is very exciting! Btw can I do anything to help dilating and getting effacted?


----------



## Keyval

Congrats livvy and Harley


----------



## Jrepp

Has anyone experienced a loud and painful pop come from their cervix?


----------



## JoyofMyLife

He's so precious Livvy! Congratulations!


----------



## countryblonde

Congrats livvy and Harley! !! So many beautiful babies! Love seeing all the pics.

Jrepp did your water break? ? That's maybe the only pop I can think of but in don't think it's particularly painful. Hope your doing okay... 

Afm- 2 more days of work!! I can't wait to be done.. this belly is getting heavy


----------



## CertifiedOreo

Khatif said:


> Oh, Harvey I just saw your announcement. Congratulation!
> 
> Yes, it is very exciting! Btw can I do anything to help dilating and getting effacted?

Walking, bouncing on yoga balls, nipple stimulation? All those old wives tales. I've tried some but none have helped or done anything. Baby will come when ready:coffee:


----------



## Babygirl3289

countryblonde said:


> Congrats livvy and Harley! !! So many beautiful babies! Love seeing all the pics.
> 
> Jrepp did your water break? ? That's maybe the only pop I can think of but in don't think it's particularly painful. Hope your doing okay...
> 
> Afm- 2 more days of work!! I can't wait to be done.. this belly is getting heavy



Country blonde- I have 4 days left of work! I'm so ready to be done! Although it's a desk job, I'm so uncomfortable sitting for long periods of time! Are you getting all ready for baby ?

My work is throwing me a potluck/baby shower :) they are so so sweet, I am so honored ! 

Jrepp- are you doing ok ?


Whoever had a c section - I'm super nervous as I have never had one, is the pressure painful?! What can I expect?


----------



## Khatif

CertifiedOreo said:


> Khatif said:
> 
> 
> Oh, Harvey I just saw your announcement. Congratulation!
> 
> Yes, it is very exciting! Btw can I do anything to help dilating and getting effacted?
> 
> Walking, bouncing on yoga balls, nipple stimulation? All those old wives tales. I've tried some but none have helped or done anything. Baby will come when ready:coffee:Click to expand...

I know that and I know that I have to wait and see what happens. But if I dilate one more cm before next Monday then the doctor only will break my water. Otherwise they start giving me some kind of tablets first.


----------



## Jrepp

Honestly I don't know. I had a weird and loud pop sensation come from my cervix with a small amount of fluid and then nothing since. I don't know if my water broke and the baby is covering the opening or if perhaps my public bone separated as he dropped lower into my pelvis. The contractions are the same length but twice as long (now at 3 minutes apart 1.5 minutes long) and a bit more intense. I have no idea what is going on but don't want to be sent home for the 5th time in this pregnancy with either nothing going on or not enough progress


----------



## Livvy

Jrepp if I were you I would definitely go in. And I'm sorry they're treating you so awfully! I was only 1 cm and my contractions were about every 4 minutes (but very painful) and they admitted me. 

Khatif, they say that walking helps to move baby lower and dilate/efface you. Hard to find hours to do it, though. 

Thanks ladies, I hardly know what to do with myself, I just want to stare at my baby all day. :cloud9: anyone else dreading going back to work?? 

Not that it's been all butterflies. Nights have been a little rough. We'll get the hang of it. 

Does anyone have advice on pacifiers (binkys) and newborns? Last night I let him have one and it worked well, except I kept having to put it back in his mouth when he fell asleep and then startles himself. Also he seemed to have more trouble latching onto my breast after that (could be unrelated, who knows?)


----------



## hollyw79

I'd say if you're nursing.. To hold off on the Paci just for a little bit. Imho, it's not worth potentially jeopardizing your nursing relationship. Some babies do great, others no... But at the same time... You don't want to wait TOO long bc sometimes then they will not take a paci at all. I'd probably wait until your little one is 2-3 wks old.. But that's just me. Plus, it's good for baby to use you initially as a paci to help w milk production. :thumbup:

Jrepp.. Did you go in?? I'd say it doesn't hurt and better to be on the safe side! :hugs:


----------



## Jrepp

I haven't gone in yet. I'm going to give them a call and see if I can be seen in the clinic rather than go to Ob screening. I just have no idea what is going on in there and feel like a fool every time I go in thinking this is it only to be told no.


----------



## madtowngirl

Don't feel like a fool. Doctors expect some false starts, especially from first time mothers. 

Livvy- I'm dreading going back to work. One of my coworkers has been keeping me updated on what's going on at work...and it's not pretty. I'm pretty sure I'll only be going back to put in my notice and work out my 2 weeks.


----------



## Jrepp

Headed to Ob screening in a few minutes. Took a second to snap a bump shot just in case it was the last one. Left 2 pics are last week, right 3 are this week.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 46.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## CertifiedOreo

Livvy said:


> Jrepp if I were you I would definitely go in. And I'm sorry they're treating you so awfully! I was only 1 cm and my contractions were about every 4 minutes (but very painful) and they admitted me.
> 
> Khatif, they say that walking helps to move baby lower and dilate/efface you. Hard to find hours to do it, though.
> 
> Thanks ladies, I hardly know what to do with myself, I just want to stare at my baby all day. :cloud9: anyone else dreading going back to work??
> 
> Not that it's been all butterflies. Nights have been a little rough. We'll get the hang of it.
> 
> Does anyone have advice on pacifiers (binkys) and newborns? Last night I let him have one and it worked well, except I kept having to put it back in his mouth when he fell asleep and then startles himself. Also he seemed to have more trouble latching onto my breast after that (could be unrelated, who knows?)

I've always heard not to introduce a pacifier to a newborn for a while if they are breastfeeding so it doesn't cause nipple confusion. Also when they are sleeping and the pinky falls out, just leave it out. It's very common and normal for it to fall out....in fact I would mostly take my daughters binky out of her mouth after she fell into a deep sleep.


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Good luck Jrepp! I hope this is it for you.

Livvy, we waited til just before our baby was 3 weeks to start him on the paci and it hasn't interfered with BFing at all. I did have 2 nights prior to that when he wouldn't go to sleep & I gave him the paci in a moment of weakness, but 3 weeks is when we started using it regularly. He does have trouble taking the paci sometimes & I feel like we're forcing it in him, but when he finally takes it it always calms him down.


----------



## CertifiedOreo

My check up is in less than two hours and I am so excited to see if I have made any progress!! I will definitely have another sweep done and hopefully things will happen very soon! Like today! lol


----------



## Tasha

We've just started on the dummy (paci) now and he's four weeks tomorrow. I didn't want to affect the feeding as sucking lots helps to establish BF and encourage the milk. I did want a dummy though as the lullaby trust say it reduces the chance of SIDS.


----------



## Medzi

Congrats Harley and Livvy!!

Livvy, I can't believe all the boys coming from team yellows either! All of us so far I believe!!


----------



## LuvallmyH

Been an exhausting almost week. Hawkin has a tongue tie, lip tie, high palate, and recessed chin. A recipe for disaster for breastfeeding. Worked with a lactation consultant, set a plan, and have diligently followed. It's been extremely difficult, emotional, and stressful, but I think we are almost over the hump. He has a minor laser procedure scheduled for Thursday to release his ties and it should be smooth sailing after that. I promised him I wouldn't quit on him if he didn't quit on me. He's a champ! I am so filled with love for him! 

Congrats to all of the beautiful babies! I hope all the new mamas & families are adjusting well.


----------



## Keyval

Fiadh is a week old at 00.33
the first week flew by 

https://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/w424/keyval/Screenshot_2015-07-14-19-33-19.png


----------



## CertifiedOreo

LuvallmyH said:


> View attachment 882765
> 
> 
> Been an exhausting almost week. Hawkin has a tongue tie, lip tie, high palate, and recessed chin. A recipe for disaster for breastfeeding. Worked with a lactation consultant, set a plan, and have diligently followed. It's been extremely difficult, emotional, and stressful, but I think we are almost over the hump. He has a minor laser procedure scheduled for Thursday to release his ties and it should be smooth sailing after that. I promised him I wouldn't quit on him if he didn't quit on me. He's a champ! I am so filled with love for him!
> 
> Congrats to all of the beautiful babies! I hope all the new mamas & families are adjusting well.

So awesome you haven't given up! Breastfeeding is hard enough, add all those issues and I can't even imagine! You both are champs!!:happydance:


----------



## Keyval

LuvallmyH said:


> View attachment 882765
> 
> 
> Been an exhausting almost week. Hawkin has a tongue tie, lip tie, high palate, and recessed chin. A recipe for disaster for breastfeeding. Worked with a lactation consultant, set a plan, and have diligently followed. It's been extremely difficult, emotional, and stressful, but I think we are almost over the hump. He has a minor laser procedure scheduled for Thursday to release his ties and it should be smooth sailing after that. I promised him I wouldn't quit on him if he didn't quit on me. He's a champ! I am so filled with love for him!
> 
> Congrats to all of the beautiful babies! I hope all the new mamas & families are adjusting well.

So happy things are working out for you


----------



## CertifiedOreo

I've made progress! I am now 2-3 cm dilated (was 1 and a half for like a month!) and I had another sweep done so I hope this one does it all and I have a baby in my arms very soon!!


----------



## Medzi

Beautiful Keyval!! <3 <3


----------



## Alea

Maisie is home!


----------



## Babygirl3289

CertifiedOreo said:


> I've made progress! I am now 2-3 cm dilated (was 1 and a half for like a month!) and I had another sweep done so I hope this one does it all and I have a baby in my arms very soon!!



Yay! Good luck!! I'm hoping things will start kicking off asap! :)


----------



## Babygirl3289

Alea said:


> Maisie is home!

Yay that is great news! Hope she adjusts well! Congrats :)


----------



## Jrepp

Spent a few hours in OB screening only to be sent home. The only change aside from frequency is my cervix has moved forward but no change in dilation or effacement. They gave me 2 Percocet and 2 viserel to try and help me sleep before coming in for a morphine induced sleep


----------



## Babygirl3289

Jrepp said:


> Spent a few hours in OB screening only to be sent home. The only change aside from frequency is my cervix has moved forward but no change in dilation or effacement. They gave me 2 Percocet and 2 viserel to try and help me sleep before coming in for a morphine induced sleep

only 2? When is your morphine induced sleep?? I am so sorry :( That sounds so awful. I really hope things start to progress faster for you!


----------



## Rach87

Quick update..... Delilah Nadine born at 39 weeks 6 days on 7/11/15 @7.19am 7lbs 1 oz, 19.5" long. Will update better with pics and birth story soon. We're so in love already!


----------



## Babygirl3289

Rach87 said:


> Quick update..... Delilah Nadine born at 39 weeks 6 days on 7/11/15 @7.19am 7lbs 1 oz, 19.5" long. Will update better with pics and birth story soon. We're so in love already!


omg! Congrats Rach! Cannot WAIT to see pictures of your precious daughter! So happy for you and your family :cloud9:


----------



## hollyw79

Congrats Rach!!! :happydance:


----------



## CertifiedOreo

Rach87 said:


> Quick update..... Delilah Nadine born at 39 weeks 6 days on 7/11/15 @7.19am 7lbs 1 oz, 19.5" long. Will update better with pics and birth story soon. We're so in love already!

Congrats!!!:happydance:


----------



## Jrepp

Babygirl3289 said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> Spent a few hours in OB screening only to be sent home. The only change aside from frequency is my cervix has moved forward but no change in dilation or effacement. They gave me 2 Percocet and 2 viserel to try and help me sleep before coming in for a morphine induced sleep
> 
> only 2? When is your morphine induced sleep?? I am so sorry :( That sounds so awful. I really hope things start to progress faster for you!Click to expand...

Two of each and I took all 4 pills simultaneously at noon. I'm working on sleeping but the contractions are still waking me up. If this doesn't work I may go in Friday for the morphine sleep after talking to the OB Thursday. That way I can go in while hubby is at work and he can pick me up when he gets off. 




Rach87 said:


> Quick update..... Delilah Nadine born at 39 weeks 6 days on 7/11/15 @7.19am 7lbs 1 oz, 19.5" long. Will update better with pics and birth story soon. We're so in love already!

Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## Babygirl3289

Jrepp said:


> Babygirl3289 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> Spent a few hours in OB screening only to be sent home. The only change aside from frequency is my cervix has moved forward but no change in dilation or effacement. They gave me 2 Percocet and 2 viserel to try and help me sleep before coming in for a morphine induced sleep
> 
> only 2? When is your morphine induced sleep?? I am so sorry :( That sounds so awful. I really hope things start to progress faster for you!Click to expand...
> 
> Two of each and I took all 4 pills simultaneously at noon. I'm working on sleeping but the contractions are still waking me up. If this doesn't work I may go in Friday for the morphine sleep after talking to the OB Thursday. That way I can go in while hubby is at work and he can pick me up when he gets off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rach87 said:
> 
> 
> Quick update..... Delilah Nadine born at 39 weeks 6 days on 7/11/15 @7.19am 7lbs 1 oz, 19.5" long. Will update better with pics and birth story soon. We're so in love already!Click to expand...
> 
> Congratulations!!!!!!Click to expand...


Can't they induce you now ? Or do you not want to be?


----------



## Jrepp

They refuse to induce now


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Congratulations Rach. Can't wait to see pics of your little princess.


----------



## MKHewson

So after a pretty awful section. Anderson David is here. I'm in hospital until tomorrow. He is a breast feeding champ and colostrum was crazy plus my milk is almost in .
when i had my daughter is was also a traumatic birth and bonding took a little time. Not with him omg amazing and instant.
 



Attached Files:







2015-07-14 20.38.30.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Babygirl3289

MKHewson said:


> So after a pretty awful section. Anderson David is here. I'm in hospital until tomorrow. He is a breast feeding champ and colostrum was crazy plus my milk is almost in .
> when i had my daughter is was also a traumatic birth and bonding took a little time. Not with him omg amazing and instant.



What made the section so awful? 

Congrats he is so adorable. !!


----------



## k4th

Congratulations Rach :)

Mkhewson - he's gorgeous - congrats! Hope you make a fast recovery :hugs:

Due my sweep this morning :) But I went over on my ankle yesterday & the twist travelled up my leg & has made my spd agony :growlmad: so stupid!!!! Have barely slept :(

Eta: jrepp - when is your due date? Why won't they induce? Hope you get some more sleep :hugs:


----------



## poppy

Congrats on the new babies girls, they are gorgeous. Hope you are all doing great and recovering well.

I'm now a few days away from my due date and apart from off and on twinges and occasional 'periody' feeling, not much is going on. I have been having quite a bit of CM, with a biggish glob yesterday which I hope is way for the mucus plug to come out. I tend to go to labour rapidly after mucus plug comes out (half an hour later with my first son and within a few hours with my second son).

Just a waiting game now I suppose! By now, last time, I had already given birth to my second son (he was 5 days early) but was 6 days overdue with my first. I am more than ready for my baby to come now!!! How come o many people are getting sweeps done at 37/38 weeks? They don't do them where we are till you are overdue.


----------



## k4th

Where are you poppy? I'm in the uk, so the midwife wouldn't offer a sweep unless I was overdue. I'm consultant led though & due to bleeding complications, a third degree tear last time & baby already measuring a healthy weight (6lb 6 estimated at 36 weeks) she's happy to try one now I'm 39 weeks :)


----------



## poppy

I'm in Aberdeen, Scotland. I suppose I'm ok to wait until after due date, as I would love a quick labour like with my second son - lost plug, contractions soon after, water broke on its own and had a quick, easy labour. With my first son, I had the sweep, went into labour a few days later, long protracted labour (although I initially dilated fast up to 4cm), epidural, forceps and retained placenta. I'm not saying this was all down to the sweep but I suppose at the back of my mind, I am just wanting to wait until baby is ready and hopefully let my body go into labour as naturally as possible. I may end up with the sweep/induction etc but ideally I would love to avoid it.


----------



## k4th

Sounds like you had a rough time after your last sweep. I had one at 40 weeks with dd and she was born 24 hours later with no problems - just the tear, but I think that was because my midwife didn't coach me to push slowly (or maybe she did but I don't remember/didn't listen :shrug: ). Hope you're not waiting much longer!


----------



## dan-o

Rach87 said:


> Quick update..... Delilah Nadine born at 39 weeks 6 days on 7/11/15 @7.19am 7lbs 1 oz, 19.5" long. Will update better with pics and birth story soon. We're so in love already!




MKHewson said:


> So after a pretty awful section. Anderson David is here. I'm in hospital until tomorrow. He is a breast feeding champ and colostrum was crazy plus my milk is almost in .
> when i had my daughter is was also a traumatic birth and bonding took a little time. Not with him omg amazing and instant.

Congratulations rach and mkhewson!!! 
Sorry you had a rough time mk:hugs: baby Anderson is gorgeous though <3
Look forward to pics and story rach! X


----------



## Khatif

Congratulations Rach!

Congrats Mkhewson! Very cute baby you have!

K4th! I hope it will help you. I am sorry about your ankle that can make your life now more difficult!

Jrepp! How are you? 

And the rest who is still waiting? I feel is just couple of us left here...


----------



## poppy

Khatif said:


> Congratulations Rach!
> 
> Congrats Mkhewson! Very cute baby you have!
> 
> K4th! I hope it will help you. I am sorry about your ankle that can make your life now more difficult!
> 
> Jrepp! How are you?
> 
> And the rest who is still waiting? I feel is just couple of us left here...



I know Khatif! It feels like most of the July mommas have had their babies already and even though I'm not yet at my due date, I'm feeling behind! I have looked at the original list though and quite a lot of people on it still haven't had their babies yet - or maybe they just haven't updated on the birth etc. I hope my baby gets a move on and decides to make a appearance as I'm feeling increasingly restless and heavy.


----------



## Alea

Congratulations everyone! It seems the boys are outnumbering the girls in this group. 

Night one with Maisie went really well. She's just had a feed and is falling asleep as I'm writing this. I'm in heaven!


----------



## hollyw79

:hi: I'm still pregnant and here :hi:

I fluctuate between being patient and being over it :rofl:


----------



## countryblonde

Holly I feel the exact same way! Today is my last day of work so ism hoping that I can be more patient once I'm just at home. Dh is it helping he seems very sure this baby is going to be early. Ds was 1 week overdue so I'm not counting on it.
Lots of contractions though so who knows.

Poppy it was ypu asking ahout the sweep right? Here they won't do them unless you are 38 weeks. I have one tomorrow but nothing happened last pregnancy so um not expecting it. Plus I think I might only get it if I already have some progress. I haven't had an internal check yet so I have no idea what the cervix situation is at

Jrepp I hope your doing okay...I feel so bad for you.. hopefully baby decides tk get a move on soon so you can stop being so uncomfortable.

And all my ladies who are still waiting our time will be here soon enough!!! Still have expecting an august baby over here


----------



## Jrepp

k4th said:


> Congratulations Rach :)
> 
> Mkhewson - he's gorgeous - congrats! Hope you make a fast recovery :hugs:
> 
> Due my sweep this morning :) But I went over on my ankle yesterday & the twist travelled up my leg & has made my spd agony :growlmad: so stupid!!!! Have barely slept :(
> 
> Eta: jrepp - when is your due date? Why won't they induce? Hope you get some more sleep :hugs:

My due date is the 28th. From my understanding the hospital only does induction in cases of medical necessity or when you go overdue. Since the tiny person is looking amazing on the monitors it isn't a medical necessity and I still have slightly under 2 weeks to go.



Khatif said:


> Congratulations Rach!
> 
> Congrats Mkhewson! Very cute baby you have!
> 
> K4th! I hope it will help you. I am sorry about your ankle that can make your life now more difficult!
> 
> Jrepp! How are you?
> 
> And the rest who is still waiting? I feel is just couple of us left here...

I'm doing ok. I was able to fall asleep in short incravles last night but it took the meds so long to get going and now I'm back to painful contractions. I think there may be like 6 of us left who are still waiting. 

How are you?



countryblonde said:


> Holly I feel the exact same way! Today is my last day of work so ism hoping that I can be more patient once I'm just at home. Dh is it helping he seems very sure this baby is going to be early. Ds was 1 week overdue so I'm not counting on it.
> Lots of contractions though so who knows.
> 
> Poppy it was ypu asking ahout the sweep right? Here they won't do them unless you are 38 weeks. I have one tomorrow but nothing happened last pregnancy so um not expecting it. Plus I think I might only get it if I already have some progress. I haven't had an internal check yet so I have no idea what the cervix situation is at
> 
> Jrepp I hope your doing okay...I feel so bad for you.. hopefully baby decides tk get a move on soon so you can stop being so uncomfortable.
> 
> And all my ladies who are still waiting our time will be here soon enough!!! Still have expecting an august baby over here

Thank you. Baby is just like daddy and always making things difficult lol. Hopefully your wee one comes on time this time


----------



## k4th

Aww jrepp that sounds rough for you. Glad little one is still sounding well though - hope it's not too much longer!

Glad there's still a few of us left hanging around to keep each other company :)

Holly - I'm getting more patient as time goes on. Still have moments if "just get on with it!!!" Lol!

Countryblonde - I'm beginning to wonder if I'm going to get an august bubba too!

Khatif - did you say you're booked in next Tuesday for induction? 

I had my sweep but the dr wasn't optimistic it would work - I'm 1cm dilated & still 2cm long & pretty firm. It was really uncomfortable too - with dd it felt ok, I lost my plug 2 hours later & she was born 24 hours after the sweep. The dr has already booked me in for another next week. I've had zero cramps since having it 6 hours ago too :nope:


----------



## Babygirl3289

I totally feel ya ladies! I am still here waiting too! But my c section is in 9 days on the 24th. I'm the same way, I am so over it but I then feel patient at times . I have had very little cramping and BH's . And last time I was checked about a week ago, I was not dilated or effaced. 

Hang in there ladies we are almost done !


----------



## CertifiedOreo

I've been contracting since like 4am and its now just about 8am and they have been coming every 10-15 mins. tmi..i've pooped a few times too. just ate some toast and drinking some hot cocoa and water, hopefully this picks up! I am soo ready.


----------



## greats

CertifiedOreo, I hope this is it for you!!!


----------



## Babygirl3289

CertifiedOreo said:


> I've been contracting since like 4am and its now just about 8am and they have been coming every 10-15 mins. tmi..i've pooped a few times too. just ate some toast and drinking some hot cocoa and water, hopefully this picks up! I am soo ready.


Hoping this is it!!! Fingers crossed! :flower::thumbup:


----------



## poppy

Yay Certifiedoreo! Good luck xxc


----------



## jbk

I am still here and still pregnant!! Going to the doctor today at 230! Hoping it is my last appt, but we will see!!


----------



## Alea

Good luck CertifiedOreo!


----------



## babyvaughan

To all you ladies still pregnant hang in there your getting close and it will all be so worth the weight!! 

I've been caught up being a mommy its a big change planning your day around needing to breastfeed every 2-3hrs. Had to take my little man for his kidney ultrasound yesterday he pees so much I was hoping everything had resolved but it hasn't so we have to go for a catheter test :( breaks my heart! My son already smiles, laughs and I had pumped in a glass bottle for the scan yesterday and he put both hands up holding it and let go and he held it, we were shocked I got a picture of it! He amazes us and makes us laugh so much everyday!


----------



## cdex67

Holy cow I missed a lot in the past few days! Congratulations on all the beautiful new babies! I love to see all the pictures. Wesley turned one month old on Monday and aside from some reflux and gas issues, and not sleeping well at night, he's doing great! He weighed 6 lbs 15oz when he was born and i think he's almost 10 pounds now!
https://i1292.photobucket.com/albums/b564/ifightfire15/Mobile%20Uploads/20150713_102148_zpsaqjbyyzj.jpg
https://i1292.photobucket.com/albums/b564/ifightfire15/Mobile%20Uploads/20150714_151338_zpso1hm6ysn.jpg


----------



## Harley Quinn

cdex, he is soooo precious!

CertifiedOreo, I hope things pick up for you! Sounds like they are!

I really want to keep up with this thread and be able to reply to everyone, but things keep coming up! I ended up having some symptoms of high bp on Sunday night, so Monday morning I went back to maternity triage (as I was told to do) to get checked out. I had elevated liver enzymes and protein in my urine, so I had developed PP pre-e. yikes. They admitted me and gave me magnesium sulphate to prevent seizures and I was closely monitored for 24 hours (nurse in the room the entire time, bp checks every hour). Also bloodwork taken every 8 hours. Was in the hospital two nights, and discharged this morning after my bp was trending down and my bloodwork came back clear. Here's a link to the longer version in my journal if you care to read it: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...ply-mom-maternity-leave-136.html#post35828467

Had no idea you could develop pre-e PP until it happened to me! So glad to be home (again), now to start (re)adjusting to life with three kids!


----------



## cdex67

Harley, they were worried about that with me. I had borderline pre-e at delivery and a week later my bp was 140/101. They decided to just check again a week later and it was perfect. It was a scary thought though.


----------



## Babygirl3289

Has anyone felt a weird pulsating sensation right in the center of their lower abdomen ? It's not the baby hiccupping because I know what that feels like, this is different.... kind of like a heart beat but slow? Like the baby is moving in a perfect rhythm? Very strange


----------



## Harley Quinn

cdex, it seems so be more common than I realized. The nurses said that those types of patients (re admitted with pre-e) usually "come on threes" but recently the ward had seen like ten! They kept reassuring me, though, that don't do that regularly. I think they only admitted me because of the elevated liver enzymes and protein in my urine. Here's hoping everything is normal on Friday! 

Baby girl, I remember feeling that occasionally. I have no clue what it is, though!


----------



## canadabear

Congrats on the new babies! 
Havent been on much as so tired and in/out of hospital last few weeks. Baby always perfect just my blood work etc was not. But everything normal now.. thankfully. I am mwasuring small but ultrasound comes back baby is measuring perfect for dates. 
Just feeling so uncomfortable but trying to deal with it as not even 40 weeks yet. Guess i just have my hopes up she will come early as DS did. Just waiting around now. :coffee:


----------



## greats

Babygirl3289 said:


> Has anyone felt a weird pulsating sensation right in the center of their lower abdomen ? It's not the baby hiccupping because I know what that feels like, this is different.... kind of like a heart beat but slow? Like the baby is moving in a perfect rhythm? Very strange

I get this all the time! I think it's baby practicing breathing!


----------



## Babygirl3289

greats said:


> Babygirl3289 said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone felt a weird pulsating sensation right in the center of their lower abdomen ? It's not the baby hiccupping because I know what that feels like, this is different.... kind of like a heart beat but slow? Like the baby is moving in a perfect rhythm? Very strange
> 
> I get this all the time! I think it's baby practicing breathing!Click to expand...


Oh good I looked it up and they said that it could be that or baby sucking his thumb :) Either way I hope its normal! :) I am glad someone else has felt the same thing! :thumbup:


----------



## countryblonde

^yup breathing! So wierd and so cool. I remember being really weirded out by it with ds but i think it's pretty neat to see them breathe!!!


----------



## CertifiedOreo

Thanks everyone! My contractions have been progressing all day, think I might head to the hospital in a hour or so. My contractions range anywhere from like 7 mins to *gasp* (wtf?) 2 and a half (that only happened like once though)? I went for a walk and after that they seemed to pick up a little bit. Lost some mucous plug also. Looks like my baby girl will be here very soon!:kiss:


----------



## Babygirl3289

CertifiedOreo said:


> Thanks everyone! My contractions have been progressing all day, think I might head to the hospital in a hour or so. My contractions range anywhere from like 7 mins to *gasp* (wtf?) 2 and a half (that only happened like once though)? I went for a walk and after that they seemed to pick up a little bit. Lost some mucous plug also. Looks like my baby girl will be here very soon!:kiss:


Yay I hope things continue to keep progressing! Keep walking! I find that walking up stairs makes me have BH's! Good luck girl!


----------



## hollyw79

cdex ~ so adorable!!!!! have you tried probiotics for you/baby to help with the gas and fussiness?? 

jrepp~ many US docs will do elective inductions once you reach 39 weeks.. have you maybe inquired about doing that?! :shrug: 

certifiedoreo~ good luck!!!! :yipee:


----------



## RaquelDee

I'm still pregnant and waiting, too. Still got a few things I'd like to do before my due date on the 27th, so I'm not feeling impatient (yet). Have no idea if things are progressing or not. I've had loads of BH and cramps but nothing regular, and no other signs so far. Expect to be waiting for at least a little while longer. 

Congrats to all the new mamas. Cdex, Wesley is just adorable.


----------



## Harley Quinn

welp. I went back to maternity triage again tonight. I developed a nasty uti from the catheter they put in while I was on the magnesium sulphate. Got antibiotics and have started them already, so hopefully I will _actually_ feel all better soon! My goodness, this baby is still putting me through the wringer!


----------



## CertifiedOreo

Eeeeeek!!! I had her I had her! Olivia Ann was born July 15,2015 at 8:12pm. 7.8 pounds and 20.5 inches long. I had her completely natural. Was contracting from 4am and when I went into the hospital I was 6-7cm dilated...this was around 5:30, or 6ish. They had to break my water when I was about 9cm. I was surprised when they said I was ready to push when I wanted to because I didn't feel the contractions as intensely as I did with my daughter. I think I pushed for maybe a little over a half hour and that was the most painful for me this time around, what a relief I felt when she came out!! Breastfeeding is going OK so far and she is asleep right now, I'm so tired but not sure I can sleep. So happy.


----------



## CertifiedOreo

Will share pictures later!


----------



## dan-o

Yay congratulations certified!!!! Sounds like an awesome labour too <3


----------



## hollyw79

Gosh Harley... I hope that's the last of it for you! :hugs: 

Congrats Certified Oreo!! Can't wait to see a pic!!


----------



## Alea

Congratulations CertfiedOreo!


----------



## dan-o

Harley I'm beginning to think it's true what they say, the third is the wildcard!! Hope your baby comes soon and you feel better soon as well, ugh!!


----------



## poppy

Congratulations Certified Oreo! Great labour experience. 

I am getting so impatient for my little baby to be born now. I was up for three hours in the night, restless and just couldn't sleep. I always tend to get better sleep once my babies are born than in the final month. Only three days away from my due date and after initially thinking that I was going to go a week early, I get the feeling now that I'm going to be an overdue mummy!


----------



## Wishing1010

Congrats certified oreo!!!


----------



## Khatif

Congrats Certified Oreo!

I am glad some of you ladies are still here. It makes waiting a bit easier :) If you know what I mean.

K4th, yes my induction is booked for Monday. I had an other ctg today but it showed no sign of activity. I will have one more on Saturday just to see the baby movements.


----------



## CertifiedOreo

Thanks so much everyone! Come on more babies :) I can't sleep a wink here at the hospital, too much excitement maybe? Heres some pics!
 



Attached Files:







11755878_10153648591437150_5265914728423157391_n.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 25









11227040_10153648664552150_4326142705627589239_n.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 23


----------



## k4th

Congrats certified Oreo!! She's gorgeous!!! :)


----------



## Livvy

CertifiedOreo said:


> Eeeeeek!!! I had her I had her! Olivia Ann was born July 15,2015 at 8:12pm. 7.8 pounds and 20.5 inches long. I had her completely natural. Was contracting from 4am and when I went into the hospital I was 6-7cm dilated...this was around 5:30, or 6ish. They had to break my water when I was about 9cm. I was surprised when they said I was ready to push when I wanted to because I didn't feel the contractions as intensely as I did with my daughter. I think I pushed for maybe a little over a half hour and that was the most painful for me this time around, what a relief I felt when she came out!! Breastfeeding is going OK so far and she is asleep right now, I'm so tired but not sure I can sleep. So happy.

Congratulations!! What an excellent name choice, Olivia Ann is my name! :thumbup:


----------



## madtowngirl

Ahh, today was my due date. I can't believe my little girl is 3 and a half weeks old. Here's a picture of Terra.

https://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s311/Ayekasong/20150714_203949.jpg


----------



## hollyw79

how beautiful Certified Oreo! I love the blanket too!!!


----------



## hollyw79

awww madtown.. how sweet!


----------



## Babygirl3289

CertifiedOreo said:


> Thanks so much everyone! Come on more babies :) I can't sleep a wink here at the hospital, too much excitement maybe? Heres some pics!

Congrats! Sounds like things went perfectly! 

She is beautiful!! <3


----------



## CertifiedOreo

Livvy said:


> CertifiedOreo said:
> 
> 
> Eeeeeek!!! I had her I had her! Olivia Ann was born July 15,2015 at 8:12pm. 7.8 pounds and 20.5 inches long. I had her completely natural. Was contracting from 4am and when I went into the hospital I was 6-7cm dilated...this was around 5:30, or 6ish. They had to break my water when I was about 9cm. I was surprised when they said I was ready to push when I wanted to because I didn't feel the contractions as intensely as I did with my daughter. I think I pushed for maybe a little over a half hour and that was the most painful for me this time around, what a relief I felt when she came out!! Breastfeeding is going OK so far and she is asleep right now, I'm so tired but not sure I can sleep. So happy.
> 
> Congratulations!! What an excellent name choice, Olivia Ann is my name! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Wow lol thats neat! You have a beautiful name!!!


----------



## Alea

When did you (or when will you) take your baby out for the first time?


----------



## babyvaughan

Congrats Certifiedoreo!! :) 

My little Gavin's due date is today, he is a week old!! Can't believe how time fly's! I'm so in love with him :) Breastfeeding is going a lot better I'm glad I didn't give up because I wanted to so badly at times!


----------



## Jrepp

OB appointment went well, but horribly at the same time. Mine and Luke's heart rates looked great, weight up to 146.6 pounds (45 pounds eek) and I am measuring spot on. BUT I lost it when they asked how I was doing. I slept for 20 minutes total last night. They wanted to admit me for the morphine sleep, but I didn't want to because we have so much to do and I don't want to waste my hubbys day off sitting at the hospital watching me sleep. I had a pretty painful contraction that the doc felt and she did an internal exam. I'm still at 50% effacement, less than 1 cm dilated and Luke is at -3 engagement. She said he's roughly 3 kilos (had to look it up, its 6.5 pounds about)......but aside from some medical assistance in the sleep department there isn't anything they can do for me aside from let me suffer through the pain until he gets here.


----------



## Babygirl3289

Jrepp said:


> OB appointment went well, but horribly at the same time. Mine and Luke's heart rates looked great, weight up to 146.6 pounds (45 pounds eek) and I am measuring spot on. BUT I lost it when they asked how I was doing. I slept for 20 minutes total last night. They wanted to admit me for the morphine sleep, but I didn't want to because we have so much to do and I don't want to waste my hubbys day off sitting at the hospital watching me sleep. I had a pretty painful contraction that the doc felt and she did an internal exam. I'm still at 50% effacement, less than 1 cm dilated and Luke is at -3 engagement. She said he's roughly 3 kilos (had to look it up, its 6.5 pounds about)......but aside from some medical assistance in the sleep department there isn't anything they can do for me aside from let me suffer through the pain until he gets here.


They wont give you more meds to sleep or to take home for pain??? That is just absolutely insane to me..


----------



## countryblonde

Jrepp it seems so crazy to me that they won't do anything... why will they not consider inducing you? Is there a specific reason??? I just don't know how your gonna have any energy left for actual labour without sleep or rest from contractions : ( hang in there... I wish there was something I could say or do to help

I am done work. Yey!!!!! I think I worked too long, I was having contractions all day yesterday and today almost none. That being said I found out I am already 4cm dilated!!! She said my cervix is still thick but i know that can change quickly. I opted out of having a sweep today because of the dilation. It took like 10 hours of labour with ds to be at 4cm. So I'm hoping that means a faster delivery this time. This is starting to become more real

And keep those baby photos coming!! I love them : D


----------



## Babygirl3289

countryblonde said:


> Jrepp it seems so crazy to me that they won't do anything... why will they not consider inducing you? Is there a specific reason??? I just don't know how your gonna have any energy left for actual labour without sleep or rest from contractions : ( hang in there... I wish there was something I could say or do to help
> 
> I am done work. Yey!!!!! I think I worked too long, I was having contractions all day yesterday and today almost none. That being said I found out I am already 4cm dilated!!! She said my cervix is still thick but i know that can change quickly. I opted out of having a sweep today because of the dilation. It took like 10 hours of labour with ds to be at 4cm. So I'm hoping that means a faster delivery this time. This is starting to become more real
> 
> And keep those baby photos coming!! I love them : D



4cm! wow! I am jealous!!! Keep walking! :) Could happen any day now!:cloud9:


----------



## countryblonde

Babygirl3289 said:


> countryblonde said:
> 
> 
> Jrepp it seems so crazy to me that they won't do anything... why will they not consider inducing you? Is there a specific reason??? I just don't know how your gonna have any energy left for actual labour without sleep or rest from contractions : ( hang in there... I wish there was something I could say or do to help
> 
> I am done work. Yey!!!!! I think I worked too long, I was having contractions all day yesterday and today almost none. That being said I found out I am already 4cm dilated!!! She said my cervix is still thick but i know that can change quickly. I opted out of having a sweep today because of the dilation. It took like 10 hours of labour with ds to be at 4cm. So I'm hoping that means a faster delivery this time. This is starting to become more real
> 
> And keep those baby photos coming!! I love them : D
> 
> 
> 
> 4cm! wow! I am jealous!!! Keep walking! :) Could happen any day now!:cloud9:Click to expand...

I know I was in shock.. totally not expecting that. She said it could still easily be two weeks though but very unlikely that I will be overdue. We shall see!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Congrats, certified Oreo! She is sooo precious! I know what you mean about not being able to sleep really. I think those fast labours can be so adrenaline filled that it makes it hard to settle down after, you are still kind of "high" for a while after. Hope you can rest up soon!

Thanks, for the sympathy, Dan-o and holly. I started the antibiotics last night and am already feeling soooo much better today! Henry is doing great too; we have his one week follow up tomorrow. Very curious to see how much he's gained since birth!


----------



## hollyw79

I'm so sorry jrepp :hugs: I agree on asking for an induction! Or more sleep meds at home! :hugs: 

Harley~ I cannot believe it's been a week already! time flies!!! 

countryblonde~ wowza.. 4cm?!!? trade ya! :haha: 



as for me.. I'm almost 2cm dilated (up from 1cm the last 2 weeks) and the doc did a sweep which has had me bleeding and a bit crampy. Sweeps never worked for me in the past.. so not banking on it doing much. Induction is scheduled for 8pm on Tuesday :thumbup: It will make it loads easier doing the induction then- I can put my kids to bed and then head up to the hospital and have the baby while they sleep! :thumbup: 

buuuuut still hoping to go into labor naturally before then! :) one can hope, right?! :)


----------



## Livvy

Alea said:


> When did you (or when will you) take your baby out for the first time?

We took him out today for the first time. 4 days old, went to Starbucks and a walk at the park. If it was winter it would be a different story...


----------



## Jrepp

Alea said:


> When did you (or when will you) take your baby out for the first time?

We aren't planning on taking the baby anywhere aside from my parents house for the first 6 weeks or so of his life. We may travel to the grocery store but that's about it.



Babygirl3289 said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> OB appointment went well, but horribly at the same time. Mine and Luke's heart rates looked great, weight up to 146.6 pounds (45 pounds eek) and I am measuring spot on. BUT I lost it when they asked how I was doing. I slept for 20 minutes total last night. They wanted to admit me for the morphine sleep, but I didn't want to because we have so much to do and I don't want to waste my hubbys day off sitting at the hospital watching me sleep. I had a pretty painful contraction that the doc felt and she did an internal exam. I'm still at 50% effacement, less than 1 cm dilated and Luke is at -3 engagement. She said he's roughly 3 kilos (had to look it up, its 6.5 pounds about)......but aside from some medical assistance in the sleep department there isn't anything they can do for me aside from let me suffer through the pain until he gets here.
> 
> 
> They wont give you more meds to sleep or to take home for pain??? That is just absolutely insane to me..Click to expand...

No. The OB clinic doctors "do not like to give out medications" but would have liked for me to go straight to OB screening to get on the morphine sleep. Unfortunately my husband and I had plans and I didn't want to waste his only day off from work today sitting around the hospital watching me skleep. Yes, I am exhausted but I can make it 2 more days. It's already been 3 weeks.



countryblonde said:


> Jrepp it seems so crazy to me that they won't do anything... why will they not consider inducing you? Is there a specific reason??? I just don't know how your gonna have any energy left for actual labour without sleep or rest from contractions : ( hang in there... I wish there was something I could say or do to help
> 
> I am done work. Yey!!!!! I think I worked too long, I was having contractions all day yesterday and today almost none. That being said I found out I am already 4cm dilated!!! She said my cervix is still thick but i know that can change quickly. I opted out of having a sweep today because of the dilation. It took like 10 hours of labour with ds to be at 4cm. So I'm hoping that means a faster delivery this time. This is starting to become more real
> 
> And keep those baby photos coming!! I love them : D

Thank you. It's a crappy position to be in but I think that once I can get the little fella to engage fully I think it will be a short and quick labor. They specifically said that they don't do induction unless it is medically necessary and sleep deprivation isn't a necessity when the baby looks great. I did ask for a membrane sweep, but my cervix still isn't open enough for them to get a finger in to do it. 

I can't believe you are already at 4 cm!!! That's great and hopefully labor wont be too far off for you.


----------



## Tasha

I'm still here and reading. Life's been crazy busy atm as it is the last week of school so lots of activities going on and for my oldest today was the last day of primary school.

Congratulations on the new babies.

Alea, I had to do the school run 36 hours after he was born.

He's a month old today and we finally made him official.


----------



## Babygirl3289

I had my pre-op and anesthesia appointment ! Everything looks good to go. 7 days left ! Hope those who are left are hanging in there! 

I slept so bad last night, my back was in so much pain :(


----------



## poppy

Still here as well! I slept badly too last night - had to get up in the middle of the night for a few hours. I suppose I'm just getting impatient as my youngest son was born at 39 weeks and 2 days, so I sort of assumed that this baby would be round about that if not slightly earlier. I totally think I'm going to go overdue now. I do keep getting this off and on period like feeling over the last few days, but it goes away again. I'm hoping that it is my cervix dilating.


----------



## lucy1

Just checking in to say I had Olivia Rose at 10.35am on 13th July via an uneventful planned c section :)

She was 7lb 13, a nice long 21.25inches and absolutely gorgeous! Completely in love with her and so is her daddy


----------



## Khatif

Good morning ladies,

I lost my plug or at least a big part of it last night. I have some mind mensuration cramping so they are not any serious contractions. I hope it means that my cervix is getting soft and even the dilation is going on. I cannot wait until Monday to be induced.

How are you doing all?

K4th, do you feel any better? Jrepp, could you rest a bit?


----------



## Jrepp

In actually up right now khatif. Just went to the bathroom and there was a huge glob of mucus on the tp. I think I made some progress and am starting to lose the plug. Still not much sleep but it might be too late to do much about it now if I have another day like today


----------



## hollyw79

Congrats Lucy!!


----------



## k4th

Alea - with my first she was born at full term and we took her out for a walk in the buggy at about one week old. After that we'd frequently go shopping or out for lunch & at 4 weeks I started going to a mum & baby group. I'm one of those that gets cabin fever if I stay in too much!!

Lucy - congratulations!!!

Khatif - thanks for asking hun! I'm feeling a bit better, but it's because hubby is home for the weekend so he's helping out massively! So good to have him here <3 Hope my pelvis is a bit better when he goes back to work on Monday!! Exciting stuff about your plug!! Hope it's a sign of things getting started for you!! I've been losing little bits over the last three days but not enough to think that it's gone yet. How are you feeling about your induction?? I would be so excited in your shoes :)

Poppy - I can relate to the pain. And the certain feeling I'm going to go overdue. Urgh - so ready to meet this little one!!

Babygirl - only 7 days!! So jealous you have that certainty lol! Glad your appointment went well

:hi: tasha - good to hear you're all doing well. Can't believe it's a month since you announced the arrival of little Orion!!!

Jrepp - hope your plug coming is a good sign that things will happen soon for you!!


----------



## dan-o

lucy1 said:


> Just checking in to say I had Olivia Rose at 10.35am on 13th July via an uneventful planned c section :)
> 
> She was 7lb 13, a nice long 21.25inches and absolutely gorgeous! Completely in love with her and so is her daddy

Congratulations on the safe arrival of your gorgeous rainbow Lucy!!


----------



## Babygirl3289

k4th said:


> Alea - with my first she was born at full term and we took her out for a walk in the buggy at about one week old. After that we'd frequently go shopping or out for lunch & at 4 weeks I started going to a mum & baby group. I'm one of those that gets cabin fever if I stay in too much!!
> 
> Lucy - congratulations!!!
> 
> Khatif - thanks for asking hun! I'm feeling a bit better, but it's because hubby is home for the weekend so he's helping out massively! So good to have him here <3 Hope my pelvis is a bit better when he goes back to work on Monday!! Exciting stuff about your plug!! Hope it's a sign of things getting started for you!! I've been losing little bits over the last three days but not enough to think that it's gone yet. How are you feeling about your induction?? I would be so excited in your shoes :)
> 
> Poppy - I can relate to the pain. And the certain feeling I'm going to go overdue. Urgh - so ready to meet this little one!!
> 
> Babygirl - only 7 days!! So jealous you have that certainty lol! Glad your appointment went well
> 
> :hi: tasha - good to hear you're all doing well. Can't believe it's a month since you announced the arrival of little Orion!!!
> 
> Jrepp - hope your plug coming is a good sign that things will happen soon for you!!


Thank you !! 6 days now. I had the worst night ever last night. I'm in so much pain in my pelvis and back I had to sleep on the couch. I barely slept .. I feel like these 6 days will drag because of the pain I am having :nope:

Congrats Lucy!


----------



## k4th

Aww :hugs: babygirl :( my pelvis is really bad too. It was bad with my first at the end & it literally vanished the moment she was born. Hope yours disappears as quickly!! I'm pretty worried about pushing through the pelvic pain this time around tbh - I have a blood disorder and atm my platelet counts aren't high enough for an epidural :nope: and it is really painful to walk or sleep. 

I'm so looking forward to jumping out of bed in a few weeks time!!!


----------



## poppy

Twenty minutes until my due date! Will my baby come tomorrow and if not, how many days will I go overdue!!!!


----------



## jbk

Had my little man Thursday! He weighed 7lbs 8oz. We are so in love!
 



Attached Files:







WP_20150718_06_43_52_Pro.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 17


----------



## hollyw79

Aww how sweet!!! Congrats jbk!!!


----------



## Babygirl3289

jbk said:


> Had my little man Thursday! He weighed 7lbs 8oz. We are so in love!


Congrats Jbk!! :thumbup:he is precious !


----------



## k4th

Aww - he's lovely. Congrats jbk!

Poppy - happy due date :happydance: Hope you're not waiting much longer!


----------



## dan-o

Thought you ladies using wraps may find this useful, been a life saver for me when NIP and running around after a 2 and 4 yo!! 

https://youtu.be/3LCXLLIyem0


----------



## dan-o

jbk said:


> Had my little man Thursday! He weighed 7lbs 8oz. We are so in love!

Oh my, how sweet!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Khatif

Yay, full term today!

K4th, I am a bit nervouse I have to admit that. I actually hoped that she would arrive by her own this weekend, but there are no sing of labour at all. I am afraid that induce will not work fast and it will take a long time to have her here.

I'm glad to hear you feel better and your hubby was at home with you.

Babygirl, I am sorry to hear you have such a pain. I cannot really sleep during the night anymore either. I take it as preparing for the life with baby and without sleep.

Congrats Jbk!

Happy due date Poppy!

Thanks for the link Dano! I have wrap and also a carrier (ergobaby).


----------



## dan-o

Khatif inductions can go well, mine were both fast! Fingers crossed you don't need one though:)
I also have an ergo but Quinns been too small to go in it so far! Using boba wraps at the mo X


----------



## Tasha

I need a wrap/sling/carrier. I've been recommended a caboo from lots of mummy's as I've never used one before. Do you girls agree?


----------



## hollyw79

I've never heard of a caboo... I love wraps though!! :) 

I bought a didymos indio woven wrap and can't wait to use it!!


----------



## LIB

I bought a caboo before Ds was born, I've only used it a couple of times for the nursery run but it was really simple to use!


----------



## dan-o

I had one for ds1 bit fiddly, didn't like the rings, I was inexperienced with babies and carriers then though... The plain wraps I have now are easier to use IMO. Different for everyone though.

Holly they look gorgeous, I may try a woven when we get too heavy for the stretchy this time!


----------



## BeautifulRose

Hey Ladies! Congrats on all the birth announcements! Sorry I've been MIA lol life with a newborn and a 3 yr old is rough. But I wouldn't trade it for anything. Julien is 7 weeks 2 days and at his last drs visit was 9lbs 7oz so up 4lbs from birth and that was 2 weeks ago so I'm sure he's around 11 or 12 now the way that he eats lol. We've been doing great with breastfeeding and I've been working with him to take a bottle since I go back to work august 21st but so far he wants none of that.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Medzi

Khatif I was induced with Owen and was not with my first. Owen's birth was much faster (4.5 hours compared to 13!) and I found the contractions more intense but I didn't have to push as long and I still gave birth with just gas and air and no other drugs :) I was really nervous too but it went better than I thought! I'm excited for you! Good luck!


----------



## Alea

Happy Sunday everyone.

OH, Maisie and I went out for a picnic lunch and fed the ducks. Walking around a lake with my OH by my side pushing our daughter..I was simply in heaven. :cloud9:


----------



## k4th

Alea - sounds like a lovely day! Can't wait until that's us too!!!

Khatif - thinking about you for tomorrow. Good luck with the induction - sending you some fast & smooth labour dust x


----------



## countryblonde

Here's my 39 week bump! Hopefully not too much longer
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150719_133741.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## hollyw79

so cute Country! 

Khatif~ good luck tomorrow! :hugs:


----------



## Livvy

So I need a little advice. 

The past two days I've gotten fevers and night with night sweats, just now my fever was 100.3 F. Could it just be my milk coming in?? Also I don't know if it's related, but Slade has been extra sleepy today, barely awake at all and I've had to wake him for feeds. This isn't normal and has me worried. :/


----------



## hollyw79

well, night sweats ARE normal.. but fevers.. no. You probably need to be seen :hugs: 

and sleepy days are normal too-- but is he jaundiced at all?? or he may have a little bug if you seem to have one. 

I think it's worth it for both of you to be checked out~ especially with him being such a little guy still.

I hope you feel better! :hugs:


----------



## MamaBee413

Girls, we sure do make some good looking babies! I am loving seeing all of these photos. 

Good luck with the induction tomorrow; we will all eagerly await your announcement!

Babygirl, I can't believe it is almost time for your little guy. So exciting!

jrepp, I hope that you can get some rest before your little one gets here. It sounds like things are going rough for you. I know I am sleeping much much better now that I'm no longer pregnant. 

We are doing well, 2 weeks old today. It seems like he may have the acid reflux my others had. Someone suggested the chiropractor. I've read that they can help with reflux and sleep. Have any of you taken your newborns to one? We have our regular pediatrician appt tomorrow and his hearing rescreen Tuesday. Fingers crossed he passes quickly.


----------



## hollyw79

MamaBee.. Yup.. I took my son when he was just a month or two to the chiropractor. I definitely think it helped... Just see someone you trust! :hugs:


----------



## MamaBee413

There were three offices represented at an expo I went to a few months ago. I got a good vibe from one in particular and so I think I'll start there. He's so little; it makes me nervous.


----------



## MamaBee413

countryblonde said:


> Here's my 39 week bump! Hopefully not too much longer

You look beautiful! I miss my bump....


----------



## Livvy

Turns out I have a UTI. :/ Anyone had one before? Do the antibiotics usually clear things up? I'm nervous as I hate antibiotics and don't want it spreading to my kidneys...


----------



## greats

Livvy said:


> Turns out I have a UTI. :/ Anyone had one before? Do the antibiotics usually clear things up? I'm nervous as I hate antibiotics and don't want it spreading to my kidneys...

Antibiotics will usually clear it up pretty quickly. Also drink cranberry juice and lots of water to flush all that bacteria out. I had one early June. If you still have symptoms after you're done with the antibiotics then you might need another round of them.


----------



## Khatif

Thanks you ladies!

We are leaving in hour. I actually slept very well so I am not tired at all. 
My son woke up with "Today is the day" and I hope he is right.


----------



## Babygirl3289

Khatif said:


> Thanks you ladies!
> 
> We are leaving in hour. I actually slept very well so I am not tired at all.
> My son woke up with "Today is the day" and I hope he is right.


Good luck!


----------



## Livvy

Thank you greats. I will have to get myself some cranberry juice. 

Good luck Khatif!! Can't wait to see pics of your baby girl <3


----------



## dan-o

Good luck khatif!! 

Livvy I second the water and cranberry flush. Hope the AB's clear it up for you.

Mamabee if you figure out a solution let me know!! Quinn is very refluxy, so we're my other two, but I'd say Quinns worse at night. He's been rolling about complaining since about 2am, poor thing! 

Country blonde gorgeous bump <3


----------



## dan-o

Forgot to post these, we are now officially fully baked :haha:
He's grown loads!!!

https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/54CD4695-4E06-47E4-85F3-D16DFBF3A1B0.jpg

https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/DAAC3816-4211-45A5-8668-E0EF59E35598.jpg


----------



## Alea

Quinn is just adorable, dan-o!


----------



## poppy

Good luck Khatif! 

What a lovely photo Dan-o - Quinn is gorgeous and you look amazing for only giving birth a few weeks ago! You have completely lost all the baby weight already.

I'm now overdue (sulk). I'm surprised my ticker doesn't say something like, 'you are overdue, your baby now weighs as much as a small horse - good luck with that when it comes to labour!'


----------



## Jrepp

Lol! 

Good luck today Khatif! Can't wait to hear about your day.

Livvy the antibiotics should knock out the infection pretty rapidly.

AFM: had a nice productive day yesterday and got all the crockpot meals assembled and in the freezer. I made 2 meatloaf, 2 chicken cacciatore, 3 beef stew and 2 BBQ pulled pork. When I get home I am going to work on the things that needed to be cooked prior to freezing. It might have been more productive then I thought though because I lost more plug last night and ended up having a really rough night.


----------



## Alea

Apologies if this is too much of a personal question, but what are you all doing about birth control and contraceptives after birth?


----------



## Jrepp

We are doing family planning (opk's and watching for signs of ovulation) along with pull out for 6 months and then just going with the flow for 6 months before actively trying again.

Hubby says our method of bc is going to be granny panties


----------



## CertifiedOreo

Abstinence for me lol


----------



## Livvy

Most likely condoms. Then family planning after a looong while, I'm hoping a year. Haha. No one ever told me how overwhelming being a mom is! It kinda makes me wonder why I got myself into this. I miss being able to do whatever, whenever with my husband. Someone please tell me this gets better.


----------



## greats

Livvy said:


> Most likely condoms. Then family planning after a looong while, I'm hoping a year. Haha. No one ever told me how overwhelming being a mom is! It kinda makes me wonder why I got myself into this. I miss being able to do whatever, whenever with my husband. Someone please tell me this gets better.

It gets better!!! Some earlier than others. It was very difficult the first 6 months for us because Rylee was a terrible sleeper. But it got pretty easy hence we're having another one :haha:


----------



## CertifiedOreo

Livvy said:


> Most likely condoms. Then family planning after a looong while, I'm hoping a year. Haha. No one ever told me how overwhelming being a mom is! It kinda makes me wonder why I got myself into this. I miss being able to do whatever, whenever with my husband. Someone please tell me this gets better.

I'm with youbut now I have two babies to look after. I feel bad but I miss my old life with my 3 year old daughter. but things will get better as the little one gets older. I love her to death and I feel guilty feeling this way.


----------



## Livvy

CertifiedOreo I know what you mean! I feel guilty wanting alone time with my husband, I feel guilty for missing life before baby... I know a large part of it is hormones but man. :/

Greats I can't even think about trying for another right now :haha: hopefully I will be able to as time goes on! DH wants our kiddos to be close together in age.


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Livvy, I know exactly how you feel. This is my first baby too and I was so excited to get pregnant and have him, but during the first month I had several days when I was completely overwhelmed and even asked my husband why did we decide to have a baby. This is by far the hardest thing I've ever done and even though I love my son with all my heart, I do miss the days when it was just DH and I. But things are finally starting to get easier now that we're developing a routine and I feel a little more like I know what I'm doing.

I think most women go through this with their first baby and it's perfectly normal to feel this way. Just hang in there and know that you're not alone and it does get better. :)


----------



## Livvy

Thank you joy :) I wish I could find a new moms group in my area. Wouldn't it be awesome if WE ladies could all meet up weekly??


----------



## dan-o

Hubby suggested getting the snip :cry: I've said I'll get the coil as a compromise. 

I look at my sweet baby and think why on earth would I want to _prevent_ another, but then I remember what a struggle it's been and how incredibly lucky we are... it would be VERY sensible to quit while we are ahead!

Livvy it would be awesome. I wonder if any of us live near to one another? I'm pretty sure no one lives near me tho :(


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Livvy, that would be great! It does help to chat with you ladies online too. What also helps me is to google things like "newborns are hard work" and read other people's experiences and know that I'm not a terrible mother for feeling this way.


----------



## Tasha

:hugs: girls. I think the first is the biggest change you'll ever face. Number two can be a big adjustment too but three onwards they just slot right in (IMO). 

My DH wants the snip and whilst we are 100% done, it seems too final. :dohh:


----------



## countryblonde

Newborns are hard work... and they really do change everything about your life. You will get adjusted and it will be awesome... I'm going through a whole new phase of wondering how I'm gonna live with two babies!


----------



## MKHewson

I had my tubes tied during my section so my baby makings days are done lol


----------



## poppy

Hey Livvy, don't worry, things will definitely get easier. I do think the transition being a first time mum is the hardest. You are used to doing what you want, whenever you want. When baby comes, it can be tricky working out a routine and even going out for the day seems a mammoth task - I remember my eldest son's nappy bag was more like a rucksack and by the time we went out it was almost time to come home! By the time you have baby number two, you just shove a couple of things into the nappy bag and realise that if you do forget something, it's not the end of the world. There are usually shops wherever you are going!

You are also adjusting to hormone drops - the 'baby blues' that they talk about kicks in for a few days round about where you are now. They go, don't worry. I remember both times round sitting in tears for hours about really minor things (which seemed massive at the time). Get hubby to bring you lots of chocolate.

You are also adjusting to a new role, a new you which can seem huge. When my eldest was born, we moved down to Edinburgh two weeks after he was born. From being surrounded by friends, family, a job and colleagues I loved, I was suddenly alone (when DH went out for work), knowing no-one in the area, in a house with a baby just learning how to be a mum. Soon, I started going to baby groups and activities and met loads of new mum friends who were great, many were first time mums as well. 

Don't be too hard on yourself, it will definitely get better. At the moment, your baby will pretty much be eating, sleeping and crying but in a few weeks, you will see much bigger changes; little smiles, giggles, interaction etc. 

xxx


----------



## Livvy

Thanks so much girls. Your kind words make me feel loads better. :) tiny tot is sleeping so well tonight! (Well, for him!) he woke up at midnight, 3:30, and now 5, and has gone back to sleep easily all times. Hoping this sticks...

Meanwhile, my fever is up and down. Right now at 101.7. Hope the antibiotics start working soon, I feel like crap.


----------



## countryblonde

Well I thought for sure I was in labour this morning. But my contractions seem to have slowed down.... here's hoping something changes but as of right now I'm just annoyed and frustrated...


----------



## Khatif

I am happy to announce that our little daughter, Kathryn Scout Maria Irene is arrived safe and sound on July 20 at 17 : 10. 

She is lovely and loves her milk. She is drinking very well. The birth went very fast actually. I will write about it later as I am still tired.


----------



## hollyw79

Livvy~ I hope you start to feel better! :hugs: 

country~ that stinks :dohh: I hope it starts back up! 

Khatif~ I was thinking about you~ I'm so glad it went well! :hugs:


tonight is induction night for me.. just over 10 hours to go! :wacko:


----------



## countryblonde

Congrats khatif! 

Good luck tonight holly! 

Anyone else still waiting on baby?? I think there's a couple more other than me right?!?!?!


----------



## poppy

Congratulations Khatif! 

Yep, I'm still waiting as well Country Blonde! I'm two days overdue now and getting frustrated. I'm like you, I've been having off and on contraction type feelings/ period pain type aches over the last few days but they always seem to go away. I've also been getting much more cm (clear not blood tinged), so I'm hoping I've started dilating and will lose my plug soon, because, for me, that has signalled the start of labour in the past.


----------



## Aelyana

Congratulations Khatif!! Glad it went well! Lovely name

I am still waiting too. Today's my due date. It is making me a little nervous tbh, labour being right around the corner but also how it would work being a mom to two. I am also cramping on and off. Hope it goes smoothly for all of us remaining preggos!


----------



## k4th

Congratulations khatif!!!

Good luck poppy!!

I'm still waiting too. Just had a second sweep - but had made no progress from the first one last weds. Still 1cm dilated & 2cm long. Hope it's not much longer for those of us who are left low x


----------



## Alea

Congratulations, khatif! What a beautiful name.

Speaking of meeting - I'm in Hertfordshire if anyone is fairly local?


----------



## Babygirl3289

I'm still waiting too! Friday is my c section date, I'm so exhausted.. I am not sleeping at night and I hurt all over. 3 days to go. Sorry for you ladies who are still waiting and are overdue or super close . :/ 

Congrats Khatif! Rest up cuz we want to see pictures ! <3


----------



## greats

Congratulations Khatif! 

Still about 2cm over here. Had a sweep, hurt a little but nothing crazy. Doubt it'll do anything. If I make it to Monday then they're scheduling me for another growth scan the day before my due date and if she's still measuring big (was 3 weeks big at last growth scan) then I will be induced in August when I'm around 41 weeks.

Going for a nice long walk when the sun goes down later and dtd tonight. Someone in my other pregnancy group mentioned using the breast pump to stimulate nipples... Anyone ever try that? I'm kind of scared to lol


----------



## poppy

My overdue bump!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_108139686248481.jpg
File size: 42.6 KB
Views: 16


----------



## countryblonde

Well ladies turns out the contractions this morning were no joke...they came back at 1 and jesse Robert quickly entered the world at 550. He's 8 lb 3 oz and we are doing well.. came 100 naturally and quick.. quite the whirlwind. I will update with pics soon


----------



## hollyw79

Wow! Awesome! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Livvy

Ahhh congrats country and Khatif!!! Pictures soon! :) 

Super cute bump poppy!


----------



## Babygirl3289

Congrats country blonde !! ;)


----------



## Jrepp

I can't even begin to describe how jealous I am of you ladies. I've been having contractions for weeks and am still pregnant while it seems as if a lot of women lately are getting contractions for the first time in the morning and having a baby by dinner time.


----------



## poppy

A massive congratulations Country blonde!!!!


----------



## poppy

After saying I didn't really want a cervical sweep, I think I'm going to have one if it's offered at my midwife appointment this morning. I just want my baby to come now as I'm getting more and more tired, restless and achey. 

For those of you who had a cervical sweep, how soon did the contractions start for you afterwards. This question goes out to all but I would be particularly interested in the answers of second/third time mums.


----------



## k4th

Today is my due date :) :growlmad: I really thought that my second would be early *sigh* I'm waiting to see my consultant at the hospital just now - I think they're going to give me a date to be induced. 

Jrepp - sorry the waiting & contractions are difficult :hugs: It really sucks to be waiting around and hoping that things are starting up every single day!

Country blonde - congratulations! Sounds like a lovely delivery - can't wait for a birth story :)

Poppy - with my first I had a sweep at 7pm on my due date & contractions woke me up at 1am. Dd was born at 7pm at 40+1. I've had two sweeps this time around, one at 39 weeks and one yesterday at 39+6 at 2pm. Yesterday afternoon I bounced on my ball for SIX HOURS and nothing :nope: Hope yours is more successful!


----------



## hollyw79

I had multiple sweeps in my last two pregnancies and still had to be induced. :nope: but I think it's worth a shot! 

I'm in process of being induced. Not happy bc they won't break my water which was done initially In my previous pregnancies. But, I'm w a new doctor and hospital.. Such is life. I started at 2cm and dilated ONE cm in three hours. Not happy. I was hoping to be half way done by now :(


----------



## Lumi

Well today is my sweet baby boys due date, making him 2 weeks old at 8.36pm tonight(where did the time go??)

I absolutely love motherhood and DH has been wonderful, Dexter is a very content easy going baby which has been lovely for us first timers. Breastfeeding was a bit difficult at first but we are going great guns now :)

Congrats to everyone that has had their bubs since I was last on and goodluck to those still waiting!

Here is a pic of my little man from his photo shoot &#10084;
 



Attached Files:







2015-07-22 17.41.16.png
File size: 65.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## k4th

hollyw79 said:


> I had multiple sweeps in my last two pregnancies and still had to be induced. :nope: but I think it's worth a shot!
> 
> I'm in process of being induced. Not happy bc they won't break my water which was done initially In my previous pregnancies. But, I'm w a new doctor and hospital.. Such is life. I started at 2cm and dilated ONE cm in three hours. Not happy. I was hoping to be half way done by now :(

Urgh - sorry it's not progressing as quickly as you would like holly :hugs: hope it's not much longer now!!

Lumi - he's gorgeous :) How are your platelets behaving now you've had him?


----------



## Lumi

K4th - Thank you :)
They are stable at the moment after having an ivig transfusion and continuing with steroids, I am wanting to get off the steroids asap though so hoping the heamatologist will agree to start weaning me off them at my next appointment!


----------



## k4th

Lumi said:


> K4th - Thank you :)
> They are stable at the moment after having an ivig transfusion and continuing with steroids, I am wanting to get off the steroids asap though so hoping the heamatologist will agree to start weaning me off them at my next appointment!

Good! Glad they are stable & hope that you can get off the steroids - side effects can be uncomfortable! Hope they're not too bad for you & you can stop taking them soon :) Enjoy your new little man :)


----------



## RaquelDee

Congratulations Khatif and Country Blonde. 

I'm still waiting, too - 39 and 2 today. I've had loads of BH for the last few weeks but absolutely nothing else, so I think it might still be a while away. Sleep is a bit of a joke at this point, but other than that things are pretty good. 

Good luck, Holly. Fingers crossed things speed up for you.


----------



## poppy

Well, been to my midwife appointment and it was really positive. Blood pressure and everything was fine, baby's heartrate was good and he/she is engaged and very low. The midwife did the sweep as she said my situation was 'ver favourable': cervix very soft and stretchy and 2cm dilated (which I'm happy with as I went from 4 cm to fully dilated in under an hour with my second son). So, here's hoping!!!


----------



## k4th

Raquel - sleep is a joke here too! 

Poppy - sounds promising!! Hope it gets started for you from there :) fx'd for you

Afm - saw consultant this morning & she checked me again. Still 1cm dilated, but cervix has moved from posterior to anterior position since yesterday. So it's back to the gym ball for me! Have been given an induction date of 31st July if things don't get started - but my blood counts will influence whether that is brought forward or not.


----------



## Livvy

Lumi he is precious :cloud9:

Jrepp I was thinking the same thing, I had very intense contractions for three days before they decided to induce me because I wasn't sleeping and exhausted. I hope my labor is quick next time around!


----------



## Babygirl3289

Lumi - how adorable that picture is !!

Jrepp- I'm so so sorry , have you been able to get a little rest? 

I haven't been sleeping much and my entire body hurts! 2 more days !!!!


----------



## countryblonde

Here is a pic for you all!

Jrepp I'm sorry things are so hard for you. My first was not even close to this the last time... I really hope things get going soon.

To everyone else they will all be here soon! Can't wait to hear updates... 

Would you like to hear my birth story? I never know.. not that it's super epic..lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150722_063941.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## CertifiedOreo

countryblonde said:


> Here is a pic for you all!
> 
> Jrepp I'm sorry things are so hard for you. My first was not even close to this the last time... I really hope things get going soon.
> 
> To everyone else they will all be here soon! Can't wait to hear updates...
> 
> Would you like to hear my birth story? I never know.. not that it's super epic..lol

Congrats!! So cute! Yes to the birth story!


----------



## k4th

Gorgeous country blonde!! & yes to the birth story :)


----------



## CertifiedOreo

poppy said:


> After saying I didn't really want a cervical sweep, I think I'm going to have one if it's offered at my midwife appointment this morning. I just want my baby to come now as I'm getting more and more tired, restless and achey.
> 
> For those of you who had a cervical sweep, how soon did the contractions start for you afterwards. This question goes out to all but I would be particularly interested in the answers of second/third time mums.

With my first I had a sweep and started contracting that evening. With my second I started contracting 4am the next morning.


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Congratulations Country, Khatif and to all the other mamas who recently had their babies.

Holly, I hope things are progressing quicker with your induction. Can't wait to see the announcement of your new baby! 

Hang in there to all the other ladies who are still waiting for their babies. They will be here before you know it!


----------



## hollyw79

Looks like I broke the team blue trend for us yellows :) 

Jewell Elizabeth was born 9:32am today.. She Is Sooo tiny.. 6'8oz.
 



Attached Files:







0722151103b~2.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## k4th

Aww - congratulations holly!! She's such a cutie :) Enjoy those newborn cuddles!!


----------



## dan-o

hollyw79 said:


> Looks like I broke the team blue trend for us yellows :)
> 
> Jewell Elizabeth was born 9:32am today.. She Is Sooo tiny.. 6'8oz.

Aww she's so gorgeous!! Congratulations! X

Edit: did you go really quick in the end??


----------



## dan-o

Khatif said:


> I am happy to announce that our little daughter, Kathryn Scout Maria Irene is arrived safe and sound on July 20 at 17 : 10.
> 
> She is lovely and loves her milk. She is drinking very well. The birth went very fast actually. I will write about it later as I am still tired.

Congratulations khatif!!!! <3 <3 <3


----------



## dan-o

countryblonde said:


> Well ladies turns out the contractions this morning were no joke...they came back at 1 and jesse Robert quickly entered the world at 550. He's 8 lb 3 oz and we are doing well.. came 100 naturally and quick.. quite the whirlwind. I will update with pics soon

Yay congrats country blonde!! Sounds like a fab labour, one of our bigger babies too!


----------



## dan-o

Poppy your bump is gorgeous! Sounds like you are ready to pop then, maybe tonight?? :D

Lumi stunning photo :cloud9:


----------



## hollyw79

Dan o. Yes.. Definitely did! 4-10 in just over an hour!


----------



## Livvy

Congratulations Holly!!! She is precious omg I just want to kiss those cheeks! 

Way to go on being the only team yellow to have a girl thus far! That's just crazy.


----------



## dan-o

hollyw79 said:


> Dan o. Yes.. Definitely did! 4-10 in just over an hour!

I know how that feels!! All mine have been crazy like that :haha: ah well gets the job done ASAP I guess :D x


----------



## Babygirl3289

Congrats holly ! How precious :)

Yes country :) we would love to read your birth story!

I am so tired and my back hurts :( just the rest of today and tomorrow then Friday early morning I will be able to meet my son :)


----------



## Alea

Congratulations on the newest arrivals. I hope you're all doing well.

Maisie is a month old now which is hard to believe. Even stranger to think she's still not due for another week! 

Ps. I was team yellow and had a girl.


----------



## Jrepp

I am getting so depressed. Having contractions for well over a month, went to OB screening due tonintensity and there has still been no change. Still at 50% effacement, a fingertip dilated and -3 station. Things literally haven't changed in 3 weeks. Tried the morphine sleep and got a solid 45 minutes in before the nurse woke me up and I couldn't get back to sleep. What a waste of time that was and our final option. Looks like I'm doomed to spend eternity miserably awake.


----------



## k4th

Jrepp - so sorry you're still struggling. Why on earth did the nurse wake you??? You would think that going in for a sleep might have given her the hint to leave you alone!!


----------



## dan-o

I was thinking the same thing :dohh: hope you go into labour soon, sounds miserable xx


----------



## Rach87

Congrats to the new mommies! So sorry jrepp, and I agree, why would the nurse wake you after just 45 min?! What a dummy. Sorry the sleep didnt work. 

Sooo I typed up this long detailed birth story, but kept getting interrupted by babykins so it took me a day of coming back to finish, when I finally did I went to post and it had logged me out and lost allll I had typed :growlmad:

So heres a shortish version. Friday 10th contractions started 6.30am. No real timing consistency. 9.30am water broke (just a little gush that 1/2 filled my panty liner). Dh and I did a few last minute errands, showered, straightened the house and around 7pm went for a mile walk. Finally some consistent timing. Quickly went from 12 min apart to 10 min down to 6 min. Called OB she said to come in. Got ourselves ready and headed to hospital. Arrived 12.30am. Conts now 3 min apart. At 1.30am they checked me and I was 3.5cm and 90%. Got to my room, said theyd check in a few hours. Double contractions every 2 min, by 4am asked to be checked. 6cm 100%. Epidural at 4.30am. Checked again at 6am. 10cm and ready to go. Pushed one hour exactly and Delilah was born at 7.19am on 7.11.15 at 39w6d. 
Had issues with bleeding after. Was passing peach sized clots for 4 hours. Lost a liter of blood. They had to exam me 4 times. Going in up to the elbow 2x, and just a fist another 2 times. All after my epidural was out and my 2nd degree tear was stitched up. Most excruciating pain of my life. But an IV in each hand and a catheter later(I was quite the mess lol) bleeding was down to normal. Ive healed amazingly quick for all that happened down there. Left hospital with no pain meds!

Ok sorry that wasnt quite short. :blush:
 



Attached Files:







2015-07-23_10.20.37.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 14









2015-07-23_10.20.22.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 12









2015-07-23_10.20.09.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 19









2015-07-23_10.19.59.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## k4th

Rach - lovely birth story, thanks for sharing :) Sorry to aftermath was more difficult to manage. Glad you are feeling ok & leaving with no pain meds is amazing!! Your pictures are gorgeous, Delilah is such a cutie :)


----------



## Khatif

Sorry ladies, that I have disappeared but I was very tired after the birth.

Jrepp, this is so awful. Why did the nurse wake you up? I don't even understand that! I will pray that your labour starts soon. I am thinking of you.

Congratulations Holly! She is lovely!

So here is my story. I went into the hospital Monday morning, after a short ctg, the midwife checked me, I still was 2 cm dilated and the cervix was still long therefore she has decided to give me a pill to make my cervix ready for birth. I had to wait 4 hours in the hospital, so I was eating and walking a bit, making a crossword with my mum. 
Since I did not feel anything at all during the four hours of waiting, at 13:45 she came to give me the second pill. As it turned out my cervix was ready and I was 3 cm open, and she just broke my water.
Contractions came immediately and they started to be pretty strong. At 4 o'clock I was 7 cm dilated and I went under the shower to chill the pain in my hip a bit.
My hip was hurting so bad that I did not feel the contractions anymore. The shower did help a lot to relief the pain and I started to feel that I need to push.
However, I could not lay into the bed anymore so I was standing. The midwife went to look for something that looks like a toilet seat (no idea how it called in English). I sat on it and my husband sat behind me holding me up while I was pushing. At 17:10 Kathryn was born. At 19:30 we were already at home.
She is a lovely girl and we are so in love.
This birth was so much faster than the one with my son. It also was so intense, I still cannot believe that I made through without any additional painkiller. Funny enough, my husband was so proud of me that he kept saying it to everyone.
 



Attached Files:







11742708_1042041962473090_2226338310177166763_n.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 13









11756592_1042938402383446_684085484_n.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Babygirl3289

So adorable Rach and Khatif ! They are so precious!

So sorry Jrepp, I really feel for you. I am so uncomfortable and I don't have any contractions , so I couldn't imagine the pain you are in. 

Tomorrow is the day! I'm so nervous!


----------



## k4th

Lovely story khatif - how much did she weigh? She's adorable!

Good luck for tomorrow babygirl - so jealous you get to meet your bubs tomorrow!!


----------



## Rach87

Forgot to mention I had a sweep 2 days prior to labor and a foot reflexology massage the day before...... so curious if thats what did it or if I would have gone into labor on my own.


----------



## poppy

Hey girls! I have a daughter!!!!

Elysia Aria was born at 10.15 am this morning after an intense lengthy - ish labour but extremely fast second stage. She weighed 9 pounds and 7 ounces. She is gorgeous and I love her to bits. My boys love their little sister. I still can't believe I had a little girl, after two boys I was so expecting to have a boy.

After my sweep yesterday, I started contracting properly around 11 pm yesterday. We went into the hospital at 1.30am and was measured at 3 am at 4cm dilated. I was having extremely strong contractions, back to back in many cases - they were measuring them on the trace as I was not dilating up. By 7am I had only dilated to 5cm, so they broke my waters at 8am. Things amped up then and I had some morphine. At around 9.50 I felt like I needed to push and got on the bed at around 10am. 15 minutes pushing and I delivered Elysia. So a mixed labour experience. She is so worth it though.
 



Attached Files:







FB_IMG_1437653523027.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 16


----------



## k4th

Congratulations poppy!!! How lovely to have a little girl :) thanks for the story too. Enjoy your new little one!! Fab pic too!!!

How many of us are still waiting now? Is it just three or four (that are posting a lot)?


----------



## greats

Due next Friday but no signs of her arriving any time soon lol


----------



## Livvy

Congrats Poppy!!!!


----------



## RaquelDee

Yes, still waiting. Will be 40 weeks on Monday. No signs of anything yet.

Congratulations Poppy!


----------



## hollyw79

Aww congratulations poppy!


----------



## heaveneats

Hope all you ladies are well and huge congrats to all new arrivals! 

Hayden was 2 weeks old yesterday, I've been having a hard time adjusting to being a mom of two, when dh is at work I go to my moms or mom in law since I'm still sore when picking up DD. Hard a hard time with some baby blues too, still have my moments but every day is better.

I love my little snuggly man, his sister loves him too, she's so gentle I'm surprised since she's usually so busy and silly.


----------



## Khatif

Congratulations Poppy!

Babygirl, good luck tomorrow! 

Oh, my baby girl weighted 3405 gram.


----------



## babyvaughan

Congrats poppy!! Good luck tomorrow babygirl!!


----------



## Medzi

Congrats ladies! I am so behind but I am checking the front page and catching up as best I can. I'm so happy for everyone! Yay! All the photos are so precious, love them all! 

Good luck tomorrow Babygirl!


----------



## k4th

Ahh lovely weight khatif!!

Good luck today baby girl :)

Raquel - glad it's not just me hanging around. How are you doing with the waiting? I'm struggling tbh :( I'm barley sleeping & have bad pelvic pain. Hope it's not much longer for any of us!


----------



## Aelyana

Congrats poppy!! She is gorgeous!!

Heaven sorry to hear you ate having a bit of a tough time adjusting to two. I hope it'll feel easier soon and that the babyblues pass asap (hate those!). 

Tbh I am also a bot worried about adjusting to being a mom of two instead of one. 

And still waiting as well. 40+3 today duhduhduh. I am feeling pretty ok except I have no energy whatsoever (which is impossible with a toddler) and some hip pain. But the waiting is hard, I never experienced this with my son.


----------



## RaquelDee

I've run out of steam as well. Very little energy most of the time, not much sleep at night and lots of naps in the day. Bub is still wriggling around enthusiastically, though, so perhaps is overly content in there. I've also become oddly emotional in the last day or so and the slightest thing can set me off crying. I know that the crying pregnant woman is a stereotype but this is totally out of character for me and hasn't been a feature of my pregnancy so I'm guessing it's some sort of final hormone surge? Seriously, I cried earlier because I thought the documentary I as watching was really good and I was impressed with it. Very odd. 

I'm wondering if this will be me and hubby's last weekend without a baby. He has told me he'd like me to go into labour next Wednesday morning as it will get him out of a work commitment he's not keen on. Not sure it will work like that!


----------



## Aelyana

I can sooo relate to the crying Racquel! 

And my DH also keeps saying stuff like that. Now he wants me to go on Monday because of some work meeting hahaha I told him if you wear a pregnancy suit for the weekend I will consider it. He was not so keen &#128541;


----------



## countryblonde

Middle of the night here.. feeding lo for the 4th straight hour.. can't wait for my milk to come in. Thought I would finally update with my birth story

So Tuesday morning. 5 am woke up with contractions. They were 5-10 minutes apart and 30 secs long. After 3 hours they started to slow. I sent hubby to work and they pretty much stopped completely. Feeling discouraged but tired I took a nap when ds did. At 130 my contractions started again. Still not horribly consistent so I told hubby and waited. 2 my son woke up and I went to get him and felt a familiar pop and slight trickle. My waters had gone. I got hit hard by contractions right away. By 230 we were in the hospital. I asked for an epidural.almost right away- it was so intense I didn't know how I was gonna deal with it. Contractions were coming closer and closer.by the minute. They brought me nitrous for the time being. Next thing I know they are setting up for my doctor and I knew I was not getting ny epidural. Back to back intense contractions and a few short pushes and he was born. I has no idea how much your body really takes over and makes you sound like a growning crazy person hahaha. So yeah it was super fast but we are doing well. . Jesse is starting to latch well. Just trying to get used to life with 2.children which is a little overwhelming at times


----------



## k4th

Countryblonde - fab story! How old is your ds? Hope you managed to get some sleep in after that marathon feeding session!

Aelyana - I'm just one day behind you. 40+2 today. I have no energy either & could sleep all day (if my pelvis would allow it!) but no rest when you have another one!! When did your first arrive? My dd came at 40+1 so I'm feeling really down about waiting longer for my second. 

Raquel - I'm sooooo jealous of your daytime naps!!! I wish I could have some of those! Hope the tears are a last hormone surge and a sign that things are beginning to ramp up. I've been thinking "is this our last weekend without baby" for the last three weekends *sigh*. I'm being induced next Friday though, so it's definitely our last one without some hospital action!! 

Going to try having a hot curry tonight. I did read it's the garlic that does the trick so I've been checking out the menu this morning & we're going to have a South Indian garlic chicken tikka. I've been putting off the curry for fear of what consequences it might have for a midwife :blush: But I'm getting desperate! Anyone else trying any eviction methods?


----------



## Aelyana

K4th I am totally in the same place as you are! Ds came at 39+6 so this is unchartered territory for me as well. which doesnt help I don't think because on some level it makes you not expect to go overdue no?

I already tried the curry thing (never even considered the consequences for the midwife &#128513;).


----------



## Aelyana

Haha sorry that last part was DS. I was going for this smiley &#128513;. 

My midwife says the only other eviction methods that may actually work and are safe are dtd (which I mean let's just say I don't feel times are desperate enough to try that measure haha) and staying active (not even gonna address that one &#9786;&#65039;). 

If I make it to Tuesday they will strip my membranes... Is all I got out of them so far. Are they doing anything for you?


----------



## k4th

Aelyana - I totally expected not to go over! Partly because of dd's date - but also because I'm high risk & at the beginning of the pregnancy they talked about inducing early. As time has gone on, they've slowly changed their minds & are now happy to keep waiting. It's good that my risks are currently well managed - but to go from early induction to being overdue really sucks. I wasn't mentally prepared at all :nope: if I haven't gone by myself, they will induce me next Friday at 41+2. That at least gives me an end point!! 

Lol @ dtd as an eviction method. There is NO WAY atm!! :rofl: and I'm keeping as active as I can - I'm forever bouncing on my gym ball - I don't think I've sat on a real chair for about four days now!

One of my neighbours (60ish year old bloke) suggested a hot curry, hot bath & hot sex - in that order. If I wasn't a whale & hugely uncomfortable - him making this suggestion would be enough to put me off!! :rofl: I didn't know where to look! And I don't know how I'll look him in the eye again :haha: :haha:


----------



## Livvy

Hahaha k4th that is hilarious about the neighbor. :haha:

Hope things are going well babygirl!!


----------



## Aelyana

K4th &#128514;&#128514;&#128514; that is so hilarious &#128518;&#128518;. 

well I guess we can add that to the looong list of inappropriate things people say to pregnant people. 

But going from possible early induction to being overdue sounds like a hard thing to wrap your head around (though it is great that they are managing your risks). I hope things will soon get going for you! 

My induction date is 41+6 tho they have booked me in for assesment at the hospital on Friday as well, to decide on induction options and make sure baby is still happy in there. But tbh I can't bear to think about having to wait that long


----------



## dan-o

poppy said:


> Hey girls! I have a daughter!!!!
> 
> Elysia Aria was born at 10.15 am this morning after an intense lengthy - ish labour but extremely fast second stage. She weighed 9 pounds and 7 ounces. She is gorgeous and I love her to bits. My boys love their little sister. I still can't believe I had a little girl, after two boys I was so expecting to have a boy.
> 
> After my sweep yesterday, I started contracting properly around 11 pm yesterday. We went into the hospital at 1.30am and was measured at 3 am at 4cm dilated. I was having extremely strong contractions, back to back in many cases - they were measuring them on the trace as I was not dilating up. By 7am I had only dilated to 5cm, so they broke my waters at 8am. Things amped up then and I had some morphine. At around 9.50 I felt like I needed to push and got on the bed at around 10am. 15 minutes pushing and I delivered Elysia. So a mixed labour experience. She is so worth it though.

Yay congratulations poppy <3 Had a feeling you'd pop after you posted your lovely bump :) Sounds like it went well in the end. Mine was similar with the stop start thing, very odd! Anyway, congrats again, gorgeous!!


----------



## Babygirl3289

Hudson James born today at 7:51am via c section . 7 lbs 5 oz , 20 inches long! Everything went well,although I'm in quite a bit of pain still :-/
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## babyvaughan

Congrats babygirl he is so handsome!! I started feeling a lot less sore by day 3 after my C-section hang in there!!


----------



## babyvaughan

My little guy is 15 days old now, things have been good just exhausted from night time breastfeeding! My C-section scar was glued shut with a new type of glue, I had a reaction that all 3 doctors who looked at it yesterday had never seen. They had me use hot compress to pick off the clue and they are hoping steriod cream with make it go away basically red bumps everywhere that spread to my stomach and upper thighs! On a happy note my little man who lost 8% birth weight in his first 24 hrs is now way over achieving I got him up to 8lbs by 4 days old and today 11 days later he is now 9lbs 12oz all breastmilk makes me happy and encourages me to keep going because bfing is exhausting and I'm not enjoying it lol. Also we had to take him for catheter/dye test where they take xrays of his kidney & bladder :( it was so hard to watch but we got amazing news. They were doing it to figure which condition he had but the test came back perfect and in 3 months after a rescan we will be released from the specialist care! :) so relieving to get that answer!


----------



## Livvy

Congrats babygirl!!! :) he is cute!

Babyv that's great news, you must be so relieved! Sorry about the reaction though, ick. Hope that clears up super quick. 
I totally am with you on how hard breastfeeding is. It's exhausting being on call 24/7, plus my boobs always hurt/tingle... Sigh. Plus pumping when I go back to work. :/ not looking forward to that. And doing it for a whole year or so!!!


----------



## countryblonde

I'm sorry but I need a mini rant/vent.

I'm so tired of postpartum right now. Super emotional about everything. My two year old wants pretty much nothing to do with me, which just makes me wanna ball. My oh and I keep arguing over stuff because we sre both over tired.. I'm feeling so overwhelmed right now... mama's with more than one please tell me this gets easier


----------



## MKHewson

Hey ladies congrats to the new moms, hugs to the ones that need it. Here i am at emergency because my lo didn't put on any weight in the last 5 days. I know he is feeding well he is peeing and pooping like a champ. But he appears too still be a bit jaundiced so here we are getting him checked. I'm feeling so bum about it all he has latched like a champ. I'm hoping it's all due to the last 48 both of us being sleepy and perhaps he isn't feeding enough. So frustrated.


----------



## MKHewson

Babygirl3289 said:


> Hudson James born today at 7:51am via c section . 7 lbs 5 oz , 20 inches long! Everything went well,although I'm in quite a bit of pain still :-/

Congrats on your boy. I was supper sore after my section as well but like someone else said by day three I felt better . Take your pain meds it will help.


----------



## k4th

Babygirl - congratulations!!! He's gorgeous! Hope you start to feel better soon

Babyvaughan - great news about the kidney scan :happydance: you must be so relieved!!

Livvy - I found bf hard with dd - hang in there I switched to formula at 6 weeks because I'd done my best & couldn't do anymore - she's a perfect 4 year old now. Do whatever's best for you hun when you're back at work. 

Countryblonde - :hugs: :hugs: I don't know about being a mum of two yet (!!) but it has to get easier. :hugs:

Mkhewson - hope it's nothing to worry about & you're sent home soon :hugs:

Afm - curry didn't work, just brought tears to my eyes it was that hot! I'm still waiting.... :growlmad: Back to the gym ball *sigh*


----------



## Aelyana

Congrats babygirl, what a beautiful babyboy!

Countryblonde sending hugs your way!! I also have no experience yet but am told it gets loads better once baby settles into bf and has somewhat of a rhythm. Hope you have some help and manage some sleep.

Great news babyvaughan!!


----------



## poppy

The day the milk comes in - on the one hand, your baby gets a nice proper feed with the rich milk. On the other hand, the pain of feeling you have two rapidly growing bowling balls up your bra. The only time after having kids your boobs can stand up perky without a bra.


----------



## CertifiedOreo

poppy said:


> The day the milk comes in - on the one hand, your baby gets a nice proper feed with the rich milk. On the other hand, the pain of feeling you have two rapidly growing bowling balls up your bra. The only time after having kids your boobs can stand up perky without a bra.

Yes lol. Glad thats normal, the "perkiness"


----------



## Harley Quinn

countryblonde said:


> I'm sorry but I need a mini rant/vent.
> 
> I'm so tired of postpartum right now. Super emotional about everything. My two year old wants pretty much nothing to do with me, which just makes me wanna ball. My oh and I keep arguing over stuff because we sre both over tired.. I'm feeling so overwhelmed right now... mama's with more than one please tell me this gets easier

:hugs: It does get easier. For me, each postpartum transition has been a little different (i.e varying degrees of emotion). So far this pp transition has been worse than last time, but not nearly as bad as the first one. It does get easier! The baby will eventually start sleeping longer stretches, which means you will get to sleep longer, which means you will have an easier time processing your emotions. But that big hormone flush that happens that leaves us so vulnerable emotionally, that just takes time. Until it's over, I've just been trying to be very honest with DH about how I'm feeling so he knows that I might start crying at any minute! (poor guy) Also, our strategy for sleep has been this: I try to let him (DH) sleep as much as possible at night while I wake for feedings and settling baby back down. I only ask for his help at night if I REALLY need it (like I am on the verge of tears or about to fall asleep while trying to hold baby). This way, he is well-rested and can take care of the two older boys while I focus on baby and try to sleep during the day too. Might not work for you guys, depending on your schedule and when/how much your DH works, but I find that it's better to at least have ONE of us get good sleep. And it just defaults to DH since he can't wake to breastfeed baby. Ha.


----------



## Khatif

Congrats babygirl, what a cute babyboy!

Countryblonde, I am sorry that you have a difficult time. So do I. I just hope it will be better for you. I guess couple of weeks and it will start settle down.

It is so stupid but I have remorse for my son that I changed his world so much. I hardly had any time to play with him since Monday and everything or almost everything goes around the baby. I don&#7831; want him to feel left out or replaced. Last night I was crying almost an hour because I felt so bad. 


I feel your girls about bf. It is difficult. I dont know if I have enough milk or not, if she is eating well or not. Her eating times are very irregular yet. Once she wants to eat every hour and then nothing for 4 hours. She lost 7% of her birth weight and did not start to gain in back yet, but according to the nurse the diapers and her mood is good so I have nothing to worry about but still.
I try to feed her every 2-3 hours and pump out the rest of the milks. But sometimes I cannot even wake her up.


Ladies, I know waiting is very hard. I am glad that some of you got date for induce so you can see the end. Hang in there. I am still here and reading, just writing in difficult.

Should we set up a group here or even on facebook for the babies so we can keep in touch a bit and we can share how they grow outside just as we did when they were/are in the belly?


----------



## dan-o

Congratulations baby girl!!! He's gorgeous :cloud9:

Khatif I wonder if our July thread will just keep going and we can stay in touch that way?


----------



## dan-o

My LO is ill again :( Well they all have been but the older two just have coughs and runny noses now. 
Quinlan is very congested with swollen eyes like last time, been like it for two days now. Have resorted to the saline spray again so he can latch. Ugh poor bubba!

In other news he measured 8lbs 0oz yesterday! His body is slowly catching up with his head and length finally!! (Both tracking 91st centile but weight only 25th) 

Rare moment with his eyes open yesterday!

https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/700AD583-E58E-439B-81EA-3F9C0437D1B9.jpg


----------



## RaquelDee

Due date today! But absolutely no signs of anything happening, so I think it may still be a while. I'll see my doc on Wednesday and will talk end-game then, I think they're ok with me going another fortnight, but not beyond that. Bub is moving well and I'm feeling pretty good, so I don't mind going over (although Bub can stop growing now - my stretch marks are starting to get ridiculous!). 

I hope people continue to post to this thread - I don't want to have to join the August one by myself! All the post-partum talk is absolutely invaluable in terms of getting to know what to expect. I hope those who are finding it hard are getting plenty of support outside of this forum, too. 

Dan-o, love the pic of Quinlan, how cute! Sorry to hear he's been sick again, but great news about his weight gain.

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## CertifiedOreo

RaquelDee, hope your baby comes soon! Are you going to get a membrane sweep?

My little girl is 11 days old today and her feeds are so short I have been stressing that she hasn't been gaining weight, but I took her in just because to get her weighed yesterday and she has surpassed her birth weight. After a feeding she was a tiny bit over 8 pounds. Before feeding she was 7pds 15 oz. at her 1 week check up she was 7pds 11 or 12 oz. So apparently she is getting plenty. All she does is eat, sleep, go potty, typical newborn. When is it that they typically stay up longer?! And I can't wait for the 1 month mark so I could introduce a pacifier! My oldest is 3 and she just got out of that habit and I feel so weird saying this but I actually miss her sucking on her binky! She is growing up...meh.


----------



## Medzi

I'm open to a Facebook group! I'm part of one from a thread from here when my first son was born and there are still many of us who participate today! It is awesome to have seen all their babies grow!

Country - I know how you feel! After Owen was born, Nate ignored me for a few days. He seemed really mad that I had been gone and now there was another baby. When we introduced him to Owen he just looked at him and said, "No." He is slowly getting used to him now and it has been better. It is challenging for sure! This time around, my DH seems to have had some postpartum depression! He is struggling with balancing his time between 2 and the fact that once one seems to be taken care of, there is still another. I'm having an easier time this time. It is tough, but it will get better! It took easily the first month for us and we are still working on things. It is really hard when so much attention needs to be given to a baby and there is a 2 year old who needs lots of time too! DH and I have been trying to give him a lot of individual attention. :hugs:


----------



## Medzi

Congrats babygirl!


----------



## k4th

Dan-o - lovely pic! 

Certifiedoreo - great news on the weight gain :thumbup:

Raquel - I'm still here & waiting! 40+5 today. I had some mild period cramps in the night & got all excited. They've completely gone now & I've had about 3 hours sleep :growlmad: how stupid of me!! Have to get up & entertain dd all day now when I just want to snooze!! & I totally agree with the stop growing/stretch mark thing - I haven't got many but they only arrived in the last few days & I had none with dd - so all my stretch marks will be from this baby going over. He/she just forfeited getting a car when they're grown up lol!!! I'm going for a walk this morning to see if I can get those cramps back - I've also tried stimulation with a breast pump, a hot curry, three sweeps & nothing! I've got an induction date for Friday. Have you tried any eviction methods yet? Will you opt for a sweep if you're given a choice?


----------



## dan-o

Certified, that's an awesome weight gain! 

Medzi how big is your little chunk now? 

Raquel and k4th I really hope you go into labour soon ladies <3 boo to the stretches, I only got mine with my first as I went overdue. Well they appeared afterwards actually which was even more annoying!! X


----------



## LIB

Congratulations to all the new arrivals!

Apart from severe lack of sleep and a naughty 4 year old, we are doing well here.
Isaac has finally passed his birth weight and on friday he weighed 6lbs4oz at 5 weeks old! He's still quite tiny, but his weight gain has really picked up recently. I have to take him to the hospital for a review today as his bilirubin levels were still high at the last test.

Tomorrow is his follow up appointment with the cardiologist, I don't know if i'm looking forward to finding out more or not. I've got a feeling we still won't know much about his condition. 

I love seeing how the other babies are doing! 
:flower:


----------



## Tasha

Congrats baby girl.

I hope those still waiting have their baby's soon. The wait must be hard.

Wahoo for surpassing birth weight. Huge deal, go babies.

Orion is six weeks old on Wednesday :shock: it's going so fast and he's certainly losing his newbornness but he's still tiny, we are still in newborn clothes and I'd say the most he is, is seven and a half pounds but that's at a push. Feeling proud that we've almost made it to the six week exclusive breast feeding milestone, only 23% manage that in the UK so seems a big deal especially as Orion has some allergies so I've gone dairy free (harder than you think, milk is hidden in every thing) and now going berry free as he is reacting to that too. Other than that he's mostly settled and happy! 

As for a Facebook group, I imagine there are some not on Facebook so would hate for them to miss out?


----------



## Tasha

Lib good luck tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## Alea

How are we all doing? I haven't been online for a few days so feel like I have missed out on a lot!


----------



## Rach87

Hey ladies! Still following along. Id like to keep this group going as well. Hoping to be able to update more soon. For the near future its get housework done while baby sleeps. (Im sure you can all relate haha) 

Hope to see some more baby announcements soon. 

Congrats babygirl.

Jrepp how are you doing?

Delilah is already up to 7lbs 10 oz as of friday! Gaining like a champ. Having difficulties BF. My boobs got so huge my nips couldnt keep up :/ like from an A to a D huge. Dh likes, but poor guy cant touch yet. :haha: anyways,had to pump and bottlefeed for the 1st week and a half. Was able to get in to see lactation and they recommended a nipple shield to help her atleast get on the breast. She gave great tips and its going really well. Im producing a ton and have a very fast/immediate let down which is nice for her, she doesnt have to feed very long to get full. Also our glider finally arrived and thats helped a ton with positioning as well! Thankfully its looking up, the first week was really really difficult. Baby was hysterical at the breast and with recovery and hormones going nuts it was emotionally draining. Just kept praying and telling myself its all new and neither of us know what we're doing. Lol slowly building a bond wih my daughter which is very nice. Cant wait for her to interract and smile and giggle!


----------



## Jrepp

Sorry for the lack of update ladies.....I've been somewhat down since my OB appointment last Thursday. I'm still here, and still pregnant. I tried the morphine sleep last Wednesday but the nurse blew through my vein, and I only got 45 minutes of the sleep that was promised to me, and they wouldn't give me more after the nurse woke me up. I went to my OB appointment Thursday and didn't have much luck there either. The OB thought my water had broken based upon the extreme amount of fluid that came out when I scooted to the end of the table so he could check to see effacement and dilation. Unfortunately it wasn't amniotic fluid or yeast infection, so I am apparently just leaking an extreme amount of watery discharge. There still wasn't any change in anything, but they did do a quick ultrasound to check and make sure the baby is head down. He actually looked like he was doing a cannon ball lol. I was too closed up to do a sweep and they won't schedule an induction until I hit 41 weeks, but I am going to try to talk them into inducing at 40+4 or 40+5 so that noone has to take time off work to be at the hospital when the little man arrives.

I've been having some different contractions the past few nights that feel like really bad period cramps in my lower abdomen (nothing up top though). My abdomen gets tight and it feels like I am involuntarily straining to push out a poop or something. Just doing what I can to try and help things along.


----------



## Livvy

Tasha and Rach -- congrats on BFing even through the struggle. I applaud you ladies, it's not easy! 

Jrepp, I hope for your sake baby comes soon or they agree to induce you now. What you're going through is ridiculous. 

I am overwhelmed by the amount of baby wraps on the market. I want one that's basically just a strip of cloth and you can tie it different ways. Anyone have recommendations?


----------



## Babygirl3289

Wow , I hope all you ladies waiting have your babies ASAP! Get your rest now! I'm so tired !

Thank you all , Hudson is such an amazing baby boy. Breast feeding is getting easier by the day . It was extremely difficult and frustrating a couple days ago. 

My c section went well, but wow , it is so painful! I was so uncomfortable , my day shift nurse didn't get the hint that the meds weren't effective and so finally my evening nurse gave me more and i finally got comfortable . I was crying :( but the next day I felt better. Each day that goes by gets easier. 

I went home 2 days after and I'm so much more comfortable now. 

C sections are definitely rough!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## k4th

Lib - hope today goes well. Will be thinking of you

Tasha - 6 weeks already??! Where did that time go??? Wow :shock: I agree that some people might not be on Facebook - it would be lovely to keep in touch with you ladies here :)

Rach - great weight gain :thumbup: :)

Jrepp - sorry you're still waiting too. I've had the same with period type cramps & tightenings. It seems to me like a combination of Braxton hicks with the occasional cramp. Hope they will induce you a little earlier if that's what you're hoping for :hugs:

Livvy - I bought one from ebay for dd - from Victoria sling lady. It's basically just a strip of stretchy material. If I remember rightly, the lady has. You tube videos to show you all the different ways you can tie it. Might be worth a you tube search to see what comes up?

Babygirl - glad you're feeling more comfortable now. Hope you keep on making a speedy recovery!

Afm - still waiting. 

And waiting...

*sigh* 

I'm pretty sure I have pupp now too - a really itchy rash all over my bump :growlmad: as if sleep wasn't hard enough!! And baby is SO low down I can't believe it's not just falling out! My spd has been so bad I've been doing pelvic floor exercises all day everyday - I must have developed pelvic muscles of steel to hold this baby in!!! I'm seeing the midwife later to confirm the pupp and I'm hoping she might offer me one last sweep before I'm induced on Friday. Fx'd!! (I'm consultant led & it's not been put in my notes, so the midwife might refuse). 

Patience is NOT my forte!


----------



## Khatif

I'm fine with staying here :)

Livvy, I have a Moby Wrap. I really liked it and it is easy to use. I did not try it with Kathryn yet but my son likes it too.

Babygirl, I am sorry your c section was tough. I wish you a fat recovery. 

Jrep, still so unbelievable what is happening to you. I never heard anything like this before.

Dano, how is the little one? Still sick.

Tasha, 6 weeks. Omg how fast the time goes. I hardly can believe your miracle arrived some many weeks ago.

K4th, fingers crossed for a sweep and that is might work. 3 days until Friday! 

Sorry if I left out someone now.

We are doing well. I am expecting a bf consultant today to help me feeding Kathry. She is suckling but somehow I always have to feed her from the bottle as well to have enough milk in.
I am doing good as well, though I am extremely emotional and I could cry on everything.


----------



## countryblonde

Hi ladies! Doing much better than the other day.. I think the lack of sleep got to me. 
We are doing well here. Today is my first day on my own with two kids but I'm feeling okay about it. Jesse is down to 7lbs 7 oz from 8. 3 but hopefully we can get that back up quickly now that he is nursing well.

For those who are struggling with bf keep at it it is so worth it and so rewarding if you can figure it out! It's a learning curve for you and baby. The leleche league is a great resource for help. I read the entire womanly art of breastfeeding when I had ds1 and it helped me so much!

Jrepp I hope you get some relief soon.. I guess either way it's it too long until baby but it probably feels like forever.. I'm praying you get some rest.

Everyone else waiting for babies they will be here soon!! Hard to believe some babies are already so old!

I would also love to keep in touch and I am open to here or Facebook whatever works best for everyone.

Oh and livvy! Wraps I've done a ton of research. I love babywearing. So I say the Moby wrap is great but it's only good for new babies, it's too stretchy once they get bigger. If you want a good quality beginner woven wrap, check out little frog. They aren't horribly expensive either cause some wraps are outrageous. Natibaby, didymos, girasol are some other brands that are in a little bit higher price range. But there really are like a million different wraps out there.. I've been shopping for one for like months and I still haven't purchased one


----------



## countryblonde

Totally forgot I wanted to add some pics. I threw in a postpartum pic too.. cause I always like to see them.. plus I am always utterly amazed at how belly go from giantic to this in a week
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150727_093612.jpg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 9









628201585310.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 9









628201585143.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Pinkee

Haven't been online in ages. 
Cervix is doing nothing,
Looks like if I can't get this going soon they wanna induce on Saturday!!


----------



## k4th

Hi pinkee - good to hear from you! Not much going on with me & my cervix either! (& there's a sentence I never thought if write :haha: )

Great pics countryblonde :thumbup:

Khatif - hope the bf consultant meeting went well :)

Afm - midwife checked bubs & said he/she was very low. Then tried to do a sweep but baby popped back out of my pelvis as I lay down so she wouldn't do it! :cry: and my cervix is about as favourable as it was three weeks ago!! :cry: :cry: & the final straw - she thinks my rash/itching may be obstetric choleostasis (sp?) so has sent off some bloods for liver/bile levels. I'm now super worried as some evidence suggests OC can affect baby :( I immediately rang my consultant & she's going to contact me in the morning with my results :cry: :cry: :cry: Just so glad I went to get checked - I wasn't due a midwife appointment today, I made one on the spur of the moment yesterday. I so just want baby in my arms - all this anxiety is wearing me down - I've forgotten what it's like to not be worried ALL of the time :( Roll on Friday!!!!!!


----------



## Pinkee

That's horrible k4th!

Unsuccessful sweep here yesterday as well.:shrug:


----------



## RaquelDee

Nothing happening here either. I'll see my doctor today, so hopefully will come up with an action plan for this time next week if Bub still hasn't made an appearance by then. They won't start sweeps until week 41 (which I don't mind, as I don't think my cervix is doing anything either and I can do without the pain if things are not favourable). I have had loads of BH, they've been about every 10-15 minutes since last night and still much the same pattern today. Does anyone think this means anything?

Country blonde, good to hear you are doing better. 

K4th, terrible news about OC. I guess at least you have an end date and Friday isn't too far away, although it probably feels like an eternity. My belly has been amazingly itchy the last few days, but it's just all the stretch marks that have recently errupted. 

Pinkie, good luck for Saturday (or sooner).


----------



## JoyofMyLife

He's beautiful babygirl! Congratulations!


----------



## Aelyana

K4th that is awful about OC. Hope you are ok.

Unsuccessful sweep here too yesterday &#128553;. On the upside, turns out that I am already 3-4 cm dilated! I did start contacting last night after the sweep for an hour and a half 5-9 mins apart. But then they tapered off I think because I freaked myself out when dh came home and started calling my mom &#128563;. Not sure if this baby is ever gonna make his appearance without drugs which makes me a little sad


----------



## k4th

Thanks everyone - turns out my liver is fine & the rash is just a pregnancy related rash that should go away after bubs is born :)

Pinkee, Raquel, aelyana, jrepp & everyone still waiting - hope it's not much longer!!

My waters broke at 1.30am this morning - after being too unfavourable for a sweep yesterday! Shows how quickly things can change!! Sadly, my contractions have taken aaaaages to pick up. They've just started getting a bit more regular & intense now, but still about 10 mins apart so not close enough to go in. If they don't keep picking up, I'm going to be admitted at 1.30am for induction. So I've got another9 hours to get this going!! My first labour started at 1.30am & dd was born at 7pm on the same day - looks like this one is going to take a bit longer!! Wish me luck :)


----------



## babyvaughan

Best of luck k4th! Thinking of you! 

My son has gone from sleeping/eating every 3hrs to every hr-hr & half I'm so exhausted my nipples are raw so I'm strictly pumping until they heal but 3hrs of straight sleep would be amazing!!!


----------



## CertifiedOreo

I feel for you jrepp! I hope your baby comes soon!!

Heres a pic of my baby girls!:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







11822617_10153681601077150_5770125537753942689_n.jpg
File size: 52.3 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Rach87

Woo k4th how exciting! Cant wait to see pics.

Baby vaughan I feel you. Ive strictly pumped today as well. My poor nipples are in need of a break. Ugh, breastfeeding. Currently the bane of my existence. :( on the upside I was able to BF without the sheild yesterday evening. My milk supply seems to have calmed down and my boobs have shrunk some making it easier for her to latch on. (Went from 4-5 oz a breast down to 1-2 oz per pump session every 3 hours) kind of wish I wouldve stocked up more while the supply was there.

Cute girls certified!


----------



## hollyw79

Good luck k4th!!!! :happydance:

Aww so cute Oreo!!


----------



## hollyw79

My little love is a week old today! :)
 



Attached Files:







0729151557b~2~3.jpg
File size: 46.5 KB
Views: 13


----------



## greats

Hi all! Just wanted to update... Livia Avery made her debut yesterday at 2:30am weighing 7lb 15oz and 20" long! Got discharged today so we are home now. Still working on getting the hang of breastfeeding and hoping my milk comes in before the weekend! I'll post a picture later :)


----------



## hollyw79

congrats greats!!!! can't wait to see a picture!


----------



## Khatif

Good luck K4th! I hope your baby is not making it too long for you 

Congratulations Greats!

I feel your pain Babyv. My baby was hanging on me for hours today... . My nippers are in pain.


----------



## k4th

My :yellow: bump turned :blue: !!!

Luke Thomas was born at 9.56pm after making much speedier arrival than planned!! Contractions picked up at 4.30, called my mum to watch dd at 5.30, left for hospital at 6. Was 5cm & then hit transition fast! Birth plan went out of the window & Luke was born using only gas & air, with his hand by his face, after just 30 mins of pushing. I'm besotted & instead of sleeping I'm just holding my new little man all night!!

(Very shocked he's :blue: !!! But he's gorgeous!!! )


----------



## katangel90

Still waiting ...lo might be an august baby at this rate!!! Come on little man!! Everyone is waiting for u!!!


----------



## LIB

Congratulations k4th! 

I feel everyone else's pain with breastfeeding. I couldn't get Isaac to latch initially unless I used shields. After a couple of weeks I was able to stop using them but since then I've had numerous problems with feeding on the left breast. It was unbearable yesterday but I made it through and the pain is significantly less this morning. I have had to switch to a different position which seems to have helped. Isaac is 6 weeks old on Friday, so I hope it is easier soon! I


----------



## Khatif

Congratulations K4th! Welcome Luke!

I'm happy to hear that everything was fine. 

Now, some more babies still have to come.


----------



## dan-o

Yay congratulations k4th!!! Sounds like a great birth, how big? Did you escape any damage even with his little hand up by his face? Well done mama :cloud9:


----------



## dan-o

Omg those girls are too cute Oreo and holly <3

I'm back to headless chicken mode, my mum is in hospital just had a big op, my uncle died at the weekend, our kids still ill and super grumpy, hubby working all hours, housework banking up, litter of puppies ready to go to their new homes. 

Quinn having the first wonder week as well I reckon, won't be put down for a moment and nursing on and off for hours at a time. Not sleeping either, very windy and colicky. 

But amongst all the mayhem, we got our first proper smile last night.. Ahhhhhh :cloud9:


----------



## RaquelDee

Congratulations, K4th - glad it went so well in the end. Gives me some hope that things can turn around so quickly. 

Congratulations Greats. 

No action here but I will have a sweep on Monday and induction is planned for the end of next week if nothing happens. Also trying acupuncture soon, just in case it can get things moving. I've been having BH around every 10-15 minutes for the last two days, but no other signs whatsoever. 

Katangel, I'm with you, just about certain this will be an August baby. 

Jrepp, any update? Hope you're doing better.


----------



## k4th

dan-o said:


> Yay congratulations k4th!!! Sounds like a great birth, how big? Did you escape any damage even with his little hand up by his face? Well done mama :cloud9:

8lbs 8oz - had a second degree tear but it already seems like a breeze compared to the third degree tear I had with dd!! I've posted my birth story properly over in the birth story forum if anyone wants to take a look :)


----------



## Babygirl3289

Congrats to the new arrivals !

Anyone who had a c section , was your vagina really swollen on the pubic area ? They said it was just dependent edema , and weren't concerned . But it looks so weird haha 

Hudson liked eating off of one breast while
I was in the hospital , so my right breast had more milk than my left and it's bigger than my left :/ 

BF is still a challange - mostly at night - he gets really fussy when he can't latch and it is almost impossible to get him to latch , even with the shield . I'm pretty sure it's because i use a bottle sometimes (with pumped milk) . I hope it gets better :/ 

So far Hudson only wakes up twice a night at 2am and 5am for the last 3 nights! He had a checkup 2 days after we left the hospital and he has gained 4 oz in 2 days! The doctor was so pleased :) he is healthy and doing great.


----------



## Aelyana

Congrats K4th!!! Love the name and it must be so special to find out your bump was blue after such a long wait!!


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Congratulations K4th. So glad everything went well in the end. My bubs also came out with his hand by his face and gave me a second degree tear so I feel your pain :-/ he still keeps that same hand up by his face all the time lol. Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## poppy

A massive congratulations K4th! It sounds like it was a fantastic birth experience. Xxx


----------



## Keyval

k4th said:


> dan-o said:
> 
> 
> Yay congratulations k4th!!! Sounds like a great birth, how big? Did you escape any damage even with his little hand up by his face? Well done mama :cloud9:
> 
> 8lbs 8oz - had a second degree tear but it already seems like a breeze compared to the third degree tear I had with dd!! I've posted my birth story properly over in the birth story forum if anyone wants to take a look :)Click to expand...

 Same ask myself. My little girl was 8lbs 8oz and a second degree after a third degree but it only needed 1 stitch and was a breeze to recover from. I felt great. Hope you are feeling well and congrats :)


----------



## Jrepp

countryblonde said:


> Hi ladies! Doing much better than the other day.. I think the lack of sleep got to me.
> We are doing well here. Today is my first day on my own with two kids but I'm feeling okay about it. Jesse is down to 7lbs 7 oz from 8. 3 but hopefully we can get that back up quickly now that he is nursing well.
> 
> For those who are struggling with bf keep at it it is so worth it and so rewarding if you can figure it out! It's a learning curve for you and baby. The leleche league is a great resource for help. I read the entire womanly art of breastfeeding when I had ds1 and it helped me so much!
> 
> Jrepp I hope you get some relief soon.. I guess either way it's it too long until baby but it probably feels like forever.. I'm praying you get some rest.
> 
> Everyone else waiting for babies they will be here soon!! Hard to believe some babies are already so old!
> 
> I would also love to keep in touch and I am open to here or Facebook whatever works best for everyone.
> 
> Oh and livvy! Wraps I've done a ton of research. I love babywearing. So I say the Moby wrap is great but it's only good for new babies, it's too stretchy once they get bigger. If you want a good quality beginner woven wrap, check out little frog. They aren't horribly expensive either cause some wraps are outrageous. Natibaby, didymos, girasol are some other brands that are in a little bit higher price range. But there really are like a million different wraps out there.. I've been shopping for one for like months and I still haven't purchased one

I'm down to keep in touch on facebook. Do you want to PM me your info and I'll request you?



CertifiedOreo said:


> I feel for you jrepp! I hope your baby comes soon!!
> 
> Heres a pic of my baby girls!:cloud9:

Thanks, I am hoping he arrives soon too. Your girls are so gorgeous and look so happy!



k4th said:


> My :yellow: bump turned :blue: !!!
> 
> Luke Thomas was born at 9.56pm after making much speedier arrival than planned!! Contractions picked up at 4.30, called my mum to watch dd at 5.30, left for hospital at 6. Was 5cm & then hit transition fast! Birth plan went out of the window & Luke was born using only gas & air, with his hand by his face, after just 30 mins of pushing. I'm besotted & instead of sleeping I'm just holding my new little man all night!!
> 
> (Very shocked he's :blue: !!! But he's gorgeous!!! )

Jealous but excited for you! We are naming our little man Luke as well :) 



RaquelDee said:


> Congratulations, K4th - glad it went so well in the end. Gives me some hope that things can turn around so quickly.
> 
> Congratulations Greats.
> 
> No action here but I will have a sweep on Monday and induction is planned for the end of next week if nothing happens. Also trying acupuncture soon, just in case it can get things moving. I've been having BH around every 10-15 minutes for the last two days, but no other signs whatsoever.
> 
> Katangel, I'm with you, just about certain this will be an August baby.
> 
> Jrepp, any update? Hope you're doing better.

I feel ya! I am so done being pregnant at this point. I had an appointment today and have induction scheduled for August 4th at 8 am if he doesn't come before then. There has still been literally no change in anything going on, despite the obscene amount of fluid I leak and contractions. Little man has flipped sunny side up, which they said is less than ideal and I am now sort of spotting. It could be from the exam they did today, but I'm not sure if I should be worried or not.


----------



## katangel90

Jrepp I had an appointment today too. NOTHING has changed for and I go back in on monday for a heartbeat scan and then they r gonna plan induction for the end of the week. Im so tired being preggo. And with no other symptoms other than LO getting bigger and being uncomfortable I think im getting off easy but dont want to wait much longer.


----------



## Jrepp

Spent some time in OB screening last night after having some bleeding, went back this morning with contractions. I'm at least 75% effaced and went from barely 1 to almost 2 cm dilated but still not enough to be admired.


----------



## countryblonde

Jrepp at least it's something! Full moon tonight..bring on the babies


----------



## greats

Here is miss Livia Avery! 4 days old! Doing well, nights suck because she screams the house down but days look like this.
 



Attached Files:







1438386819624634676342.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Tasha

Congratulations k4th and greats.

Baby girl that happened to me when I had my section (2008), it didn't take long to go back to normal.

Jrepp SO pleased there has been some change. Come on baby!

Love this photo of Orion
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## k4th

Gorgeous pics greats & tasha!!!

Jrepp - glad there is some change. Hope this is the beginning of some real movement for you. 

Katangel - hope you don't have to wait much longer hun!!


----------



## Khatif

YaYJrepp. I an very happy to read about the progress. Let's hope that is the start of your actual labour.

Lovely pictures Greats and Tasha. 

Katangel, I hope you don't have to wait too much longer anymore.


----------



## Alea

Welcome, Luke! Congratulations k4th, you must be over the moon. What does your daughter think of her new brother?

Well looks like July came and went which is hard to believe. I hope those of you who are July-turned-August-mamas aren't waiting around too much longer. How many are still hanging in there?

Maisie is now coming up 6 weeks and is doing great considering her slightly early arrival. Her due date was yesterday and I spent the entire day looking at her even more than I normally do wondering how it would be possible to still be pregnant with her! I loved my pregnancy and although I wish she hadn't come at 34 weeks, I'm lucky we've had a healthy 34 weeker and a few extra weeks to enjoy her, too!

How's everyone doing? Any plans for the weekend? We're hosting a BBQ tonight for all the families we met in NICU. We're having 31 adults, 8 children and a whole lot of babies come over for what we hope will be great food and an even greater night. Wish us luck!


----------



## k4th

Alea - dd is smitten!! She keeps telling us how much she loves him <3 it's gorgeous!! He's being spoilt by sibling hugs & kisses :)

What a lovely idea for you to have a NICU BBQ - have a fab time & hope the weather & food are amazing. 

August mamas to be - hope you are all beginning to get some labour action heading your way :hugs:


----------



## Khatif

Here is my favourite picture of Kathryn. She is her Hungry Caterpillar bag :)
 



Attached Files:







rupsje nooitgenoeg.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 16


----------



## hollyw79

Soooo sweet Khatif! :cloud9:


----------



## Babygirl3289

Thanks Tasha good to know .

Still having a fairly tricky time breast feeding , but im still trying and won't give up! 
Hudson is an amazing baby and sleeps great . He wakes up 2 times at night ! He eats a lot and poops tons! He sleeps great during the day too. I'm so in love.

Today (kinda tmi sorry) I went to the bathroom and some
Mucus discharge came out of my vagina... Can that be my plug since I had a c section? 

Also did anyone have bladder spasms when trying to urinate after having a c section? I'm still having them. I don't think It's a uti because my urine is not cloudy or smelly. 

So cute khatif and Tasha ! 

Who is still waiting for baby ? :)


----------



## Livvy

Khatif that is precious. <3 

Congratulations greats and k4th!!! 

Holly she is BEAUTIFIL. Oh my heart! Wish I could snuggle her!

Tasha is he smiling for real already?? Slade is nowhere near close to smiling, he always looks so serious. 

Jrepp I'm thinking of you! Come soon baby Luke!!


----------



## Livvy

In NY for a family vacation (hubby's side). Here's a couple pics of Slade!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Livvy

:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## hollyw79

Aww Slade is sooo cute!! Love his name!!


----------



## katangel90

Still waiting!! Congratulations to all the July mommies!! The rest of Julys turned August hopefully not much longer. Personally haven't had any signs except pressure in the pelvic bone. Hopefully some progression news on monday!! All these babies are so adorable. I can't wait to go picture crazy with Jeremy hopefully in few days.


----------



## MrsB11

Not been on here in ages, congratulations to everyone who has given birth & good luck to those still waiting.

I gave birth to my son on 13th July via induction, he was 7lb 10oz.

X


----------



## k4th

Livvy he's such a cutie!!!

Katangel - hope you e made progress when you get checked tomorrow :)

Afm - Luke has jaundice & is a very sleepy little man. He does love his breast milk though!! My milk came in yesterday - I look like a page three model :haha: I could keep the size but not the feeling that comes with being engorged - ouch! Hope it doesn't last long. 

Can't wait to hear the news of our groups last couple of babies - come on little ones :)


----------



## TonyaG

Hi everyone!

I would love to keep in touch on a Facebook group of one is being made. I find it a lot easier to keep up with and post pictures. 

The twins are 10 weeks old now, I am exclusively BF'ing and just started tandem feeding to save time. 
At the 2 month check up Emma was 8lbs 14oz and Ally 8lbs 2oz. 
They are both doing great.

Can never get a good picture of them both, so here they are both crying!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 16


----------



## MKHewson

TonyaG said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I would love to keep in touch on a Facebook group of one is being made. I find it a lot easier to keep up with and post pictures.
> 
> The twins are 10 weeks old now, I am exclusively BF'ing and just started tandem feeding to save time.
> At the 2 month check up Emma was 8lbs 14oz and Ally 8lbs 2oz.
> They are both doing great.
> 
> Can never get a good picture of them both, so here they are both crying!

This picture doesn't do then justice they are so very cute in person


----------



## Tasha

Baby girl, no it won't be your plug.

Livvy, Slade is beautiful!! Yes he has been smiling properly for a couple of weeks now. Looking into next to me cot after a rough night saying good morning, and getting a huge smile makes everything wonderful again :) 

Kat I hope Jeremy is in your arms soon.

Congrats Mrs B.

:rofl: K4th I don't miss the engorgement at all. 

Cute Tonya.

This is my little man today after he fell asleep on me today <3
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## hollyw79

How sweet Tasha! :cloud9:


----------



## Livvy

Thanks Tasha, oh my gosh his pose in that pic :cloud9: and those cheeks!!!


----------



## Jrepp

Luke Edward Allen born at 8:19am this morning after 66 hours of labor and 3 hours of active pushing. (Total of 69 hours). He's 20 inches long and 6 pounds 15.75 ounces, so a tiny little man. I was on a morphine pca line from 1pm on Saturday through 8:00am Sunday


----------



## k4th

Tonya - your twins are gorgeous! & EBF??! Wow - that is SO impressive! Well done you!! Bf one is bl**dy hard work - you are amazing to keep up with two!!

Tasha - Orion is beautiful & looks a bit cheeky too :winkwink:

Jrepp - :happydance: congratulations on the arrival of your new little man!! Hope you are enjoying lots of cuddles & make a speedy recovery from birth :)


----------



## Tasha

Congratulations Jrepp, a lot of pain but totally worth it eh? 

Thanks girls. K4th I think he has a cheeky look about him too, the future should be fun :haha:


----------



## countryblonde

Jrepp congrats!!! Luke is finally here!! So happy you can enjoy him instead of constant pain. Hope he treats you well after all he's already put you through. 

Beautiful babies everyone else!! I can't believe some of then are so old already.

We are doing well here.. jesse is back up to birth weight and gaining quickly .. he also has been spoiling me and only waking up 2 or 3 times a night.. I'm so not expecting that to last but it's nice : ) and I'm settling into two kids wonderfully. It's teaching my 2 year old some definite patience


----------



## Khatif

Jrepp, congratulations! He is finally here! I'm so happy for you! 

Tasha, he is very sweet!

How are you ladies and babies?


----------



## MKHewson

I'm doing pretty good here. Anderson is finally gaining, had our first clustered feeding a couple days ago. I survived lol. My boobs are huge now or well much fuller. He is sleeping great at night. Only stirs to feed then back to sleep. I feel so very blessed


----------



## MKHewson

Did someone create a Facebook page yet


----------



## hollyw79

No Facebook page yet.. But please let me know when! I'd love to join!


----------



## hollyw79

Removed by moderator


----------



## hollyw79

https://m.facebook.com/holly.herrin.75?ref=bookmarks

Here is the link to my personal page.. Feel free to add me first and I can add you to the group of the other link doesn't work. 

Bear with me.. It's crazy at my house with 4 kiddos :)


----------



## Khatif

Holly, I have sent you a friend request.


----------



## countryblonde

I also sent you a request! Thanks for setting it up


----------



## babyvaughan

Tonya & Tasha your babies are so adorable!

Congrats Jrepp! :) 

Took my little guy to doctor today for some first time mama concerns that ended up being nothing and oh my he is 12.1lbs!! Doctor was amazed the amount of milk I'm producing already I've been pumping so I was over feeding him that's why he gained so much so I'm following her recommended amount now lol. He should have gained 10 ounces in the ten days time from my last appt and he gained 37! I had an exhausting week with him being bloated and upset it was to do to me letting him eat to much, now my happy baby is back! :D today I froze 12 oz of milk this is my first time having enough to do so it has me so excited lol.


----------



## babyvaughan

I'd also love to join a fb group if one is made so we can all keep in touch! :)


----------



## babyvaughan

Babygirl3289 said:


> Thanks Tasha good to know .
> 
> Still having a fairly tricky time breast feeding , but im still trying and won't give up!
> Hudson is an amazing baby and sleeps great . He wakes up 2 times at night ! He eats a lot and poops tons! He sleeps great during the day too. I'm so in love.
> 
> Today (kinda tmi sorry) I went to the bathroom and some
> Mucus discharge came out of my vagina... Can that be my plug since I had a c section?
> 
> Also did anyone have bladder spasms when trying to urinate after having a c section? I'm still having them. I don't think It's a uti because my urine is not cloudy or smelly.
> 
> So cute khatif and Tasha !
> 
> Who is still waiting for baby ? :)

I had mucusy blood and discharge post C-section only for one day or so but I lost my plug before I had him and also the bladder spasms. The bladder spasms stopped about 3 wks post op so last week, my doctor checked me for infection but she said after her C-section it happened to her as well!


----------



## CertifiedOreo

Removed


----------



## katangel90

Went to the doctor today. Jeremy's heart rate is fantastic! Dr. Did an ultrasound and come to find out a nice small 7.5lb baby boy hes estimated at being 9 lbs and long. Ugh!! The worst part is his head is sunny side up and my cervix hasn't even softened. I go in on Thursday to see if he or I have changed and if not going for a scheduled c-section. This freaks me out. I always knew it was a possibility but I didnt know it was gonna become reality. :'( I really wanted to do natural as much as possible. I balled when I got to my car about it. Any advice?


----------



## hollyw79

Babyv.. I'm glad you figured out the upset tummy! 

Kat.. I'm sorry hun. Just remember.. Anything can change in an hour... So be positive.. It's still possible! :hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

https://m.facebook.com/holly.herrin.75?ref=bookmarks


----------



## LIB

I've sent a friend request holly. 
How's everyone else managing breastfeeding? Isaac is 7 weeks on Friday and I'm still having problems :(


----------



## AP

Sorry ladies, I have removed group links as it is against forum rules


> You may not link to third party forums, chatrooms, competing pregnancy/parenting resources, competing groups/pages or unapproved social networking Web Sites (Example: Formspring.me. The only approved sites at this time for personal pages only are: Facebook, Twitter, Bebo, YouTube, Myspace).

Feel free to add each other via personal social networking pages but other activity such as groups must be done out with the forum. Thank you for your understanding!


----------



## k4th

katangel90 said:


> Went to the doctor today. Jeremy's heart rate is fantastic! Dr. Did an ultrasound and come to find out a nice small 7.5lb baby boy hes estimated at being 9 lbs and long. Ugh!! The worst part is his head is sunny side up and my cervix hasn't even softened. I go in on Thursday to see if he or I have changed and if not going for a scheduled c-section. This freaks me out. I always knew it was a possibility but I didnt know it was gonna become reality. :'( I really wanted to do natural as much as possible. I balled when I got to my car about it. Any advice?

:hugs:

My ds was sunny side up & turned during labour. He was 8lb 8oz and 56cm so also long - but looks so skinny. The length really stretches out that weight!! And I asked for a sweep at 40+6 and he had popped back out of my pelvis & my cervix was unfavourable so they wouldn't do one - that was at 2pm, at 1.30am the next morning my waters broke & he was born at 41 weeks exactly. 

Try not to panic about it hun. The weight scan is only a guess & it doesn't mean you'll get a chubby little guy if he's long. And labour really can come on quickly. Good luck & sending you labour dust!!


----------



## hollyw79

LIB what sort of bf struggles are you having? 


And ladies, feel free to pm me and I'll add you to my Facebook :thumbup: and then can add you to the group


----------



## Khatif

I struggle with BF. I cannot produce enough milk whatever I do. It make me sad tbh. I feed Kathryn and I pump, drink thee and take more milk plus capsules but it is not enough for her.
I am afraid at the control today they will advise me to start adding formula :(


----------



## hollyw79

Khatif.. Why do you think you don't make enough?? Nursing is the best way to increase supply. Let baby use you as a paci and offer to bf as often as baby will take it. :hugs: 

You can also do power pumping.. It's not how long you pump but how often your body is asked for milk. So after nursing.. Pump 5 min, stop. Pump 5 min, stop. And do this for 30min to an hour. Also, prolactin is highest in the early hours of the morning... So pumping at like 3-4am (if u can manage to stay awake!) is also good to do. 

Just keep offering to nurse as much as possible and avoid any bottles or paci to start and that should help. :hugs:


----------



## countryblonde

I'm curious as to why a few of you say you don't have enough milk? How do you know? Is your baby not gaining or another reason?? Maybe some of us can help you out with some advice


----------



## k4th

countryblonde said:


> I'm curious as to why a few of you say you don't have enough milk? How do you know? Is your baby not gaining or another reason?? Maybe some of us can help you out with some advice

I was told that as long as there's plenty of wet nappies (5-6 per day) and dirty (2/3 per day, only 2-3cm in size needed) nappies then baby is getting plenty of milk. And then the weigh-ins should only confirm that. Does that sound about right?? 

My bf struggle is with slightly sore nipples. They aren't cracked or bleeding, but just a bit "there" when I'm not feeding. Over sensitive and I don't really like them rubbing on clothes - is that normal? I'd maybe describe them as a little bit "stingy". Idk if that even makes sense :shrug:


----------



## countryblonde

Sore nipple are no fun for sure...is your LO latching properly? Does hurt while you are nursing or just after... pretty normal for them to be sensitive totally new thing for them. Try putting a little bit on breastmilk on them and let them dry before covering up. The milk will help heal and protect them


----------



## JoyofMyLife

K4th, I had extremely sore nipples the whole first month of breastfeeding. They almost felt raw and I used to cringe everytime he would latch on because it hurt so bad. What helped for me is to put lanolin on my nipples after every feeding. I still use lanolin everyday now and I hardly have any soreness at all anymore.


----------



## MKHewson

My breast ache after feeding now. I find it's the milk coming in. I was about to pump off 3oz this morning no problem. First time ever so productions is up. 
I pumped in between feedings almost every hour then i gave Anderson supplement feeds in between. It helps for sure


----------



## babyvaughan

I couldnt bare the sore nipples anymore so I started using a double electric pump and occasionally giving him my boob and first I was making little milk so I started pumping every 15 mins and it boosted my supply up so now I can not only feed him but get ahead. I also notice if I'm not well hydrated my milk goes down drastically. Pumping saved me from quiting bfing and those of you if still can't make enough you can mix formula with your milk so you baby at least can get some of your milk!


----------



## Khatif

Sorry, it will be a bit long.

After coming home Kathryn lost 240 grams, that is on the margins of normal here because it was 7% of her birth weight. 
As far as I could judge she was eating enough. However she did not started to gain weight and at the one week control she still was the same weight. 
So my midwife gave me the advice to pump after every feeding and give her some extra from the bottle. She is on my both breaths for 10-10 minutes and drinks 30-60 ml afterwards. 
She finally started to gain weight.

In the last couple of days she became restless. She wants to eat more and more. The time between feeding are shorter and I hardly can pump enough to give her the extra bottle. She wants to eat every 1,5-2 hours.


----------



## hollyw79

Khatif.. It's normal for bf babies to lose 7-10% during their first week. That's actually to be expected and babies are just expected to be back to their birth weight by two weeks. Also, the frequent eating is VERY normal and not a sign anything is wrong at all. Baby nurses for comfort too. Right now, I'll be lucky if I go two hours between feeds during the day. At first, it seems like you nurse all day.. But that does calm down and settle w time. Your milk is regulating and building up so the constant nursing is a good thing. Even if baby lost more weight.. Really, pumping shouldn't be the answer but more frequent nursing sessions. Nursing will actually build your supply quicker and more efficiently than a pump anyway. Don't question yourself :hugs: sounds like your baby is very typical!


----------



## hollyw79

And to me.. This is THE best breastfeeding resource online.. 
https://kellymom.com/category/ages/newborn/newborn-concerns/


----------



## Tasha

That frequent is completely normal for a breast fed baby. If she was going less frequent than that before then that's likely why she wasn't gaining weight (though 10% to 14% is classed as a normal loss for BF babies). I would say it's time to drop the bottle and just feed that often :)


----------



## Aelyana

Sorry I have been off the grid ladies. So nice to read all the updates about babies.

I had Elias last Friday in the evening!! (So still a July baby &#128522;). Labour was super fast, only 2,5 hours start to finish and it was such a good experience this time around. That said I did loose a lot of blood again and ended up w a second degree tear.

, Elias is doing well and we have been enjoying newborn snuggles &#128156;


----------



## Khatif

Thanks ladies! 
I started to feel as a failure because my midwife and nurse were giving me the feeling I am doing something wrong.
I will feed her as often as she wants then. I am happy to stop pumping :)

I don't know why but 7% is the limit here a babies should lose. With more weightloss the midwife has to be called.


----------



## countryblonde

Khatif sounds perfectly normal. I don't knwo grams but my son dropped from 8 lbs 3oz to 7lbs 7 oz the first week..and most breastfed babies eat every 2 hours, it doesn't last as long in their tummies as formula would. Also you can offer the breast anytime.. it will help build your supply up. Let Kathryn use you as a so other. . Comfort feeding is just as important at this point... you sound like your doing everything right


----------



## k4th

Thanks everyone :thumbup: I spoke to a lactation consultant yesterday & she gave me some latching tips that I had missed. Firstly to make sure his tongue is down when he latches. Second to latch on bottom chin first and then kind of "push" my nipple behind his top gums. It's giving more assurance than a natural latch but when we get it right it feels SO much better!!

It looks a bit like the flipple technique that you can you tube :)

Eta: & khatif it does sound like you're doing a fab job.


----------



## Rach87

Delilah is 3.5 weeks and BF is just starting to go well. Shes starting to latch well almost every feeding. Im still pumping, so BF half the time and bottled breastmilk the other half. Slowly transitioning to straight BF with occasional pumping to have a little stash. I had to do it this way to keep my sanity and let my nippers heal some. Also my hubby helps throughout the night with feeding so I can get rest. With my lupus I need to rest so I dont get a flare, so far so good! My hubby takes excellent care of me. I use lanolin after every feed and pump session as well and that seems to have helped with dryness. I forget who said it, khatif? But I have that sunburned feeling after some feedings also. Not terrible but I assume its bc they arent used to a small creature hanging from them. Lol yesterday and today are the first days where Delilah has actually been content while awake. Its wonderful! Cant believe my little peanut brittle will be a month old on saturday already!


----------



## k4th

Aelyana said:


> Sorry I have been off the grid ladies. So nice to read all the updates about babies.
> 
> I had Elias last Friday in the evening!! (So still a July baby &#128522;). Labour was super fast, only 2,5 hours start to finish and it was such a good experience this time around. That said I did loose a lot of blood again and ended up w a second degree tear.
> 
> , Elias is doing well and we have been enjoying newborn snuggles &#128156;

Congratulations :happydance:

I had a second degree tear but a good labour experience too. Hope you make a speedy recovery & enjoy all those newborn cuddles :)


----------



## RaquelDee

Well she's finally here! Beautiful M arrived safely 9 days overdue, entering the world about half an hour before we were scheduled to start the induction process. After active labour for eight hours with everything going well, M's heartbeat started halving with each contraction, so emergency c-section it was. And as traumatic as that sounds, it was the best thing for both of us, and I'm actually really happy with how it turned out although it couldn't have been further from my birth plan.

Kat, don't worry about the prospect of a caesar. It was one of my fears but when it came down to it, it was absolutely fine. I'm sure a planned one, without the stress and pain of my situation, would be even better. I'm recovering really well and M is feeding like a champion. 

It's good to hear everyone's updates. I hope people continue to post here as I'm not on Facebook and I've always found everyone's advice in this group absolutely invaluable. Much love to all the June/July/August mamas and their bubs.


----------



## k4th

Congratulations Raquel!!! So glad you & M are doing well. Sounds like a difficult labour, but a happy birth story :)


----------



## Jrepp

Any tips on healing cracked and bleeding nipples?


----------



## k4th

Jrepp said:


> Any tips on healing cracked and bleeding nipples?

Lanolin nipple cream is the only thing that has ever worked for me. Get Lansinoh if it's available in the US - I wouldn't buy anything else. Also plenty of air & let your nipples dry naturally before applying Lansinoh & putting them away. I have some nipple shells that I can put in my bra & that let air to my nipples even when I'm fully dressed - they make me look a funny shape though so I'd only wear them around the house. 

So far my nipples are a bit sore-ish but I've avoided the cracks and bleeding that plagued breastfeeding my first!


----------



## CertifiedOreo

Jrepp said:


> Any tips on healing cracked and bleeding nipples?

Applying some breastmilk should help!


----------



## Medzi

Ah, haven't been on in forever it seems!

Congrats everyone on their new arrivals! Hope everyone is doing well. 

Been insanely busy here. MIL is visiting from the USA and DH has been traveling a lot so I'm just feel like everything is in constant motion and there is no time to slow down. But going well. Owen is so big already!! 

Loving all the pics and birth stories <3


----------



## katangel90

Jeremy will be here tomorrow the 7th around noon via c-section. Had an appointment today and he didn't turn nor have i even started to expand.


----------



## hollyw79

Good luck kat :hugs:


----------



## k4th

katangel90 said:


> Jeremy will be here tomorrow the 7th around noon via c-section. Had an appointment today and he didn't turn nor have i even started to expand.

:hugs: stubborn little bubs!! Good luck with the section. You will soon have your little one safely in your arms :)


----------



## Lumi

Dexter 4weeks :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







2015-08-07 19.06.46.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Lumi, he is adorable! I love his little bow tie & suspenders. So precious!

Jrepp, lanolin helped a ton with my sore nipples. I also used Lansinoh gel pads during the first few weeks of breastfeeding and those were a lifesaver! Hang in there. The soreness does go away eventually.


----------



## Livvy

Congrats Raquel :)

Slade woke up every hour from 2-7 last night. I am so exhausted, don't know how I can do this much longer... Especially since I start work in a few weeks. :sleep:


----------



## hollyw79

Livvy.. Have you tried Co sleeping?? It's what saves my sanity.. I nurse Jewell off and on thru the night but never have to get out of bed. It takes a bit of adjusting but I never have to fully rouse and helps me feel fairly rested.


----------



## Khatif

Raquel, congratulations!

Good luck Katangel! I hope everything will be fine.

Kathryn is growing well so it looks like my milk is fine. I will try to cut out pumping at all. She is very awake in the evenings and not sleeping too weel during the night.
I am rather tired to be honest but it still goes well here.


----------



## k4th

Livvy - sounds like a growth spurt. How old is he now?? Kellymom website puts a growth spurt at 7-10 days and again at 2-3 weeks. (I only know that because ds is 9 days old today & going through his first growth spurt atm). It will pass :hugs:

Khatif - glad Kathryn is gaining weight well :)


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Livvy, have you tried starting a bedtime routine? When Sean was about 4 weeks we started a routine where I wake him up about 2 hrs before bedtime & try to keep him up for the rest of the evening. Then we give him a warm bath every night with baby Lavendar body wash and I nurse him, burp him & swaddle him in a muslin blanket & he's out. He usually only wakes up once to nurse at night since we started this routine. You can also try cluster feeding before bed to make sure he's nice & full when you put him down.


----------



## Alea

Attempting to catch up on all I have missed over the past week. Hope everyone is keeping well!


----------



## CertifiedOreo

Lumi said:


> Dexter 4weeks :cloud9:

Adorable! And such a cute name!!:flower:


----------



## Rach87

Lumi that outfit is too much! What a little man!


----------



## Livvy

Holly, do you change her diaper at all at night? When will you transition her to a crib? 

K4th, I hope that's what it is-- it's strange because we were at relatives last weekend and he only woke twice during the night the whole time we were there. He has never slept that well at home. I can't figure out what the difference is. 

Joy, I have been meaning to try a bedtime routine! He hates baths so maybe I'll have to try something more relaxing for him...


----------



## hollyw79

Livvy.. Oh yes.. She poops her diaper like 1-4x a night. Every time I stir, I check her. She doesn't seem to care when she does so I'm paranoid about her getting a rash so I check it whenever I slightly wake.


----------



## RaquelDee

Can I get some boob advice from those who are ahead of me or have done this before? How do you know when your milk has come in? My boobs now look massive but I think I'm still just producing colostrum. How long after delivery did it happen for you?


----------



## hollyw79

Raquel, my milk came in like 2 days after. Generally w a vaginal birth, it's about 48 hrs later. C section can take 3-5 days. I'd say if they feel full and heavy, it very likely did come in.


----------



## hollyw79

Meant to add.. Livvy, I probably will Co sleep the first year and move her sometime between a year and a few months after depending on her personality and how things are going. I Co slept with my daughter Scarlett for 17 months. She's 2 1/2 now. 17 months was a bit too long.. So I'm guessing it will be like 14 months. We shall see!


----------



## hollyw79

I'll post this another few times just for those who may have missed the post.. 

But we have the Facebook page up and running :thumbup: just pm me if you want to be added! :flower:


----------



## countryblonde

Raquel my milk comes in later day 4 or 5 don't really remember. They will be rock hard at first. Also if you are sure just express a little, will be more white instead of yellow. You should also feel a difference when you are feeding cause you will start to have a let down


----------



## k4th

Livvy - was he passed around a lot at your relatives? Maybe he just had more awake time there & so was exhausted at night. Not necessarily a good thing for him - although wonderful for you!!!

Raquel - my boobs went rock hard when my milk came in. It lasted about 12 hours & they were so swollen that latching was difficult at times. Mine came in on day 4. I now need breast pads/shells as I leak between feeds!

Afm - we're doing well. Ds feeds about every two hours in the day but has been going up to four hours at night. He's a bit fussy in the evening so I think he wears himself out for the night. Last night he fed every 45-60 minutes on both sides from 5pm to midnight! But then slept from midnight until 6.30am!! I didn't - I kept waking from 4am wondering whether I should wake & feed him or not :dohh: in the end I didn't, just because he'd fed SO much the evening before. Does that sound like the right thing to do??


----------



## hollyw79

I think that's right k4th.. Unless your little is dropping tons of weight, let them sleep at night! :)


----------



## Livvy

K4th - he was held a lot, but mostly while he was sleeping. I think maybe he was more settled because he was held more?

Holly - Slade was pooping every single time he ate! It's slowed down a little now though... But I only changed his diaper once last night, and he had wet through by morning. :/ I guess I'll need to change him more often or get the overnight ones.


----------



## Jrepp

Breast feeding hasn't been going so well here either. Little man dropped over a pound in the day and a half from leaving the hospital to his check up. We had to supplement an extra ounce of fluid after I fed 20 minutes per side. My milk was a late bloomer though.


----------



## RaquelDee

Thanks for the advice about milk - it is definitely in now, the rock hard boobs were the give-away. Finding feeding a little painful so probably need to work on getting a better attachment. She screamed the place down between midnight and four last night, feeding sporadically but insisting on it every hour. Hoping tonight will be better, but am going to grab some sleep earlier so that if she does it again I'll be a bit better rested. Finally going home from hospital tomorrow, which will hopefully help.


----------



## k4th

Raquel - ds found attaching difficult when my boobs were rock hard. Try expressing just a little before feeding to get a better latch. I also kept watching you tube videos of latching whilst I was feeding - just to compare what I was doing to what I *should* be doing. I think we might have got it now (touch wood!!!!). I'm sure you'll feel better when you're home in your own bed too :)


----------



## katangel90

Jeremy has finally come into this world!!:baby: 8/7/15 8lbs 10oz 20.5 in. Everything went as smooth as it possibly could go!! Doctors nurses and the rest of the staff was amazing. We get to go home today! Can't wait for my own bed!!:sleep:
 



Attached Files:







20150807_210841.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Alea

Congratulations and welcome, Jeremy!


----------



## k4th

Katangel - he's beautiful!! Congratulations :)


----------



## Rach87

Congrats kat!


----------



## MKHewson

Jrepp said:


> Breast feeding hasn't been going so well here either. Little man dropped over a pound in the day and a half from leaving the hospital to his check up. We had to supplement an extra ounce of fluid after I fed 20 minutes per side. My milk was a late bloomer though.

Anderson lost about a lb, we will back to birth weight by his one month. As long as there are wry diapers, poos and they are not lethargic then i really feel you don't need to worry. Everything catches up.


----------



## LuvallmyH

Congrats to all the mamas & their beautiful babies!

Haven't posted in ages. Been adjusting to life with 8 children. Also, Hawkin was born with a few issues & it has been a long month! He was born with a lip tie, anterior and posterior tongue tie, a recessed chin and high palate. All of those things combined were a disaster for breastfeeding. I'm happy to say that we worked very hard. He has had lasar surgery for his ties & he had therapy and the chiropractor twice a week from birth. He is 100% breastfed, and through many long nights of finger feeding with pumped milk, lots of stress and crying (on my part,) and many ups and downs, we never had to use a bottle or formula. I'm very proud of the both of us! He is an absolute joy! 

Here is his belated birth story:

Spoiler
I had been in prodromal labor for days & even ended up in l&d a few days before I was induced. I was scheduled to be induced Wednesday July 8, mostly because I was in so much pain with my separated pelvis, partly because I have big babies & a big family to make arrangements for, and also because we had a 40 min drive to the hospital & short labor when I went on my own. 
We got to the hospital at 7:00am July 8. Went through all the check in stuff & the Dr checked me (still the same 3cm I had been for 2 weeks) and broke my water at 8:30. This was the same Dr who delivered my last baby in the tub & I was thrilled to have him back on the team. We also had the same nurse, Rose, who had been my nurse with the two previous labors. She didn't get to see either girls be born because her shift ended first! We loved Rose! Bonus there too! My doula showed up and shortly after so did Krista. (Krista is the sweetest nurse in my practice. Well, almost nurse. She is still in school. On a whim I asked her if she had attended a birth at one of my last visits. She had not - and I invited her to mine!)

I got on the birth ball - which was fine while I was on it, but agony if I tried to move or get off. It was killing my pelvis. We were talking about relationships and joking around until around 10:30 when I asked to start pitocin. We were hoping my body would start on it's own having my water broken, but no such luck. Anyway - I started contraction almost right away, but they were fairly mild contractions. We carried on having a good time... It was really difficult for me to do anything in the way of promoting gravity because I was basically unable to move with my pelvis. I had unfortunately spent the last month of my pregnancy laying down as much as possible because of the pain. I know that made it more difficult because I was trying to be upright the whole time. I was either on the ball or sitting up in bed. As the contractions started to pick up I decided to stand up and rock back and forth. I would say they started to get really intense after 2:00. I think my perception of how bad they were was off because I was expecting them to be like they were with Haven. Honestly they never got that way. Not to say it was easy - just no worse or easier than my other kids. Apparently Haven was just a special labor of love! 
It got to the point that I could not talk through them anymore. My dh looked at me and said "I say she delivers at 4:27!" It was close to 3:30 by then. We decided to fill the tub. I had to be checked before I could get in. You guessed it, 3cm! I wasn't worried because I was stuck at 3cm with the last birth until 30 min before she was born. 
I got in the tub just around 4:00 and tried to find a position to relax in. I knew I was getting very close to delivering. I tried resting my head on my arms leaning forward in sort of a frog like position. It felt great for my back. I told the nurses I was getting really close & to let my Dr know. I had a new nurse by then - Rose's shift had ended again! She did decide to stay anyway because I was so close. They asked me to give them a 5 min warning before I started to push! No pressure or anything, right?! 
I didn't make a warning, I started grunting and they ran out to grab the dr, lol. I tried to stay in that positon to push, but I just couldn't relax. My dh told me to just do what I did last time. It was hard because the contractions were only like 30 seconds apart & I couldn't move during one. He helped me flip over onto my left side (I have actually delivered all 8 on my left side) with one foot up on top of the tub. So much better! I grabbed onto him & I started to push then. Honestly for me pushing is the worst part. I hate it. Fortunately it doesn't last longer than a few minutes & a few pushes. I also know at that point it's almost over. So, after a few pushes his head came out & although I wanted to wait for another contraction to push the rest of him out, the told me to keep going. So I did. Out he came and they called the time 4:27! Just as dh had said! Hawkin Elwood, baby #8, 8lbs 8oz July 8th. I got to snuggle him for a bit, but we banked our cord blood so I had to stand up for that. Hawkin went right from me to dh. After the cord blood I needed help getting out of the tub because I could not pick my legs up high enough to get out. I scooted over to the toilet and gently delivered the placenta. My dh was great, my nurses were great & my team was great!
I actually walked from the tub room back to my room. Again I needed help getting into the bed because I was in absolute agony from my pelvis. The Dr came in & checked to see if I had any tears - I did not & actually never have had any or an episiotomy. 
Next we moved onto trying to get him to nurse. The next chapter of his feeding issues started there - but that's another story!
I had a considerable amount of pain following his birth because of my pelvis. I needed help to go to the bathroom that first night. I literally could not pick my legs up to walk or get into bed. It was awful! It actually took a good week to not be in terrible pain every time I tried to move my legs at all.

I guess all in all, pretty uneventful! So much less traumatic than the last one!

He's really thriving now at a month old


----------



## hollyw79

Congrats Kat!!! :cloud9:

Luv, wow, that's awesome that you stuck it through with bf. I know how emotionally taxing that all is! He looks like he is doing great~ so, so sweet!!! :cloud9:


----------



## k4th

Wow luv - great job on still bf!! That's amazing!! :thumbup:


----------



## jbk

MKHewson said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> Breast feeding hasn't been going so well here either. Little man dropped over a pound in the day and a half from leaving the hospital to his check up. We had to supplement an extra ounce of fluid after I fed 20 minutes per side. My milk was a late bloomer though.
> 
> Anderson lost about a lb, we will back to birth weight by his one month. As long as there are wry diapers, poos and they are not lethargic then i really feel you don't need to worry. Everything catches up.Click to expand...

My baby is named Anderson too :)


----------



## MKHewson

jbk said:


> MKHewson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> Breast feeding hasn't been going so well here either. Little man dropped over a pound in the day and a half from leaving the hospital to his check up. We had to supplement an extra ounce of fluid after I fed 20 minutes per side. My milk was a late bloomer though.
> 
> Anderson lost about a lb, we will back to birth weight by his one month. As long as there are wry diapers, poos and they are not lethargic then i really feel you don't need to worry. Everything catches up.Click to expand...
> 
> My baby is named Anderson too :)Click to expand...

Lol really that's awesome obviously you have great taste lol. Did you give him a second name


----------



## jbk

MKHewson said:


> jbk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MKHewson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> Breast feeding hasn't been going so well here either. Little man dropped over a pound in the day and a half from leaving the hospital to his check up. We had to supplement an extra ounce of fluid after I fed 20 minutes per side. My milk was a late bloomer though.
> 
> Anderson lost about a lb, we will back to birth weight by his one month. As long as there are wry diapers, poos and they are not lethargic then i really feel you don't need to worry. Everything catches up.Click to expand...
> 
> My baby is named Anderson too :)Click to expand...
> 
> Lol really that's awesome obviously you have great taste lol. Did you give him a second nameClick to expand...


His middle name is Glenn. Glenn is my father's name :) my first child Kenneth is named after my husbands father. So I have Kenneth Parker and Anderson Glenn.


----------



## Khatif

katangel90 said:


> Jeremy has finally come into this world!!:baby: 8/7/15 8lbs 10oz 20.5 in. Everything went as smooth as it possibly could go!! Doctors nurses and the rest of the staff was amazing. We get to go home today! Can't wait for my own bed!!:sleep:

Congratulations!


----------



## MKHewson

jbk said:


> MKHewson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MKHewson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> Breast feeding hasn't been going so well here either. Little man dropped over a pound in the day and a half from leaving the hospital to his check up. We had to supplement an extra ounce of fluid after I fed 20 minutes per side. My milk was a late bloomer though.
> 
> Anderson lost about a lb, we will back to birth weight by his one month. As long as there are wry diapers, poos and they are not lethargic then i really feel you don't need to worry. Everything catches up.Click to expand...
> 
> My baby is named Anderson too :)Click to expand...
> 
> Lol really that's awesome obviously you have great taste lol. Did you give him a second nameClick to expand...
> 
> 
> His middle name is Glenn. Glenn is my father's name :) my first child Kenneth is named after my husbands father. So I have Kenneth Parker and Anderson Glenn.Click to expand...

My guys middle name is from my Dad too Anderson David.


----------



## babyvaughan

My little man is growing so fast!! He's a month old now and is 13lbs!! At exactly 4 wks he was 12.8lbs I've been pretty much exclusively pumping and I think we were over feeding him I'm cutting him back now which he doesn't like but he is pretty much in size 2 diapers and 3 mo clothing and barely a month old lol my little chubby! I have taken him to doctors 3 times and they all laugh about him being so chunky and say how cute he is but they doctor never said to cut back she said i can give him up 6oz that's crazy! He throws up after 4 oz so I've been trying to keep him around 3.5 oz! It's a learning process but were figuring it out! As for sleep I'm only getting 2 hrs at a time which is hard, hoping he starts sleeping longer soon! Hope you all are doing well!


----------



## JoyofMyLife

He's so cute Babyv! Glad he's getting all the nourishment he needs from your milk.


----------



## LuvallmyH

babyvaughan said:


> View attachment 888761
> 
> 
> My little man is growing so fast!! He's a month old now and is 13lbs!! At exactly 4 wks he was 12.8lbs I've been pretty much exclusively pumping and I think we were over feeding him I'm cutting him back now which he doesn't like but he is pretty much in size 2 diapers and 3 mo clothing and barely a month old lol my little chubby! I have taken him to doctors 3 times and they all laugh about him being so chunky and say how cute he is but they doctor never said to cut back she said i can give him up 6oz that's crazy! He throws up after 4 oz so I've been trying to keep him around 3.5 oz! It's a learning process but were figuring it out! As for sleep I'm only getting 2 hrs at a time which is hard, hoping he starts sleeping longer soon! Hope you all are doing well!

Chubby is totally normal for a bf baby. He is adorable. I wouldn't worry about over feeding him. Hawkin is 5 weeks today & in a size 2 diaper also.


----------



## Wishing1010

Shelby seems so tiny lol. She is about 9 lbs and 24 in long. Barely in size 1!


----------



## CertifiedOreo

i'm so anxious to see how much Olivia weighs! She is 4 weeks today (1 month on saturday) and her next appt is her 2 month appt. She gets seen every 2 months now.


----------



## LIB

Isaac is 8 weeks tomorrow and weighed 8lbs 1oz on Monday. Can't wait for him to start looking bigger than a newborn!


----------



## greats

Babyvaughan, omg he is way too cute! I love me some chubby babies! I'm exclusively pumping and Livia is already drinking 3oz at a time and is only 2 weeks old. Lol


----------



## babyvaughan

Thanks!

He has issue with gas that won't go away and I've tried all different bottles, messages, medicine and nothing works. Doctor examined his poop and showed the stringy stuff meant he is milk/soy intolerant. It can take 3 weeks to get the dairy out of my breast supply :/ hate seeing him uncomfortable!


----------



## hollyw79

Babyv... Have you tried infant probiotics?? BioGaia makes drops for newborns. I used them w my last two babies and now Jewell. Walgreens sells them.. So does amazon. :hugs:


----------



## Alea

Ladies, I need a bit of advice. I'm feeling really down about what I believe to be the silliest thing ever but it's left me in tears on a couple of occasions :(

As you may remember, Maisie was born ar 34+4. Since regaining her birth weight, she's continued to grow but has remained small, though this has never been of concern. I am a petite woman myself and while my partner is tall, Maisie had obviously taken after me. She's still very much a tiny but healthy little thing and at 7 weeks she weighs a little over 8lbs. As I've said, there's no concern from anyone including medical professionals, but I am sick and tired of people commenting on how small she is and it's really starting to get to me.

I feel like I failed her because I couldn't keep her in until term, and now I feel like I am being ridiculed by people on the street about her size. I don't think I'd mind quite so much if I wasn't an obviously petite woman, but surely people can see that perhaps as a small mother, I may not have a giant baby? Anyway, it's really getting me down and I feel so stupid. Friends and family have reassured me but it's making me not want to go out sometimes. I didn't do anything wrong when I was pregnant with Maisie, she just came too early :(


----------



## k4th

Alea said:


> Ladies, I need a bit of advice. I'm feeling really down about what I believe to be the silliest thing ever but it's left me in tears on a couple of occasions :(
> 
> As you may remember, Maisie was born ar 34+4. Since regaining her birth weight, she's continued to grow but has remained small, though this has never been of concern. I am a petite woman myself and while my partner is tall, Maisie had obviously taken after me. She's still very much a tiny but healthy little thing and at 7 weeks she weighs a little over 8lbs. As I've said, there's no concern from anyone including medical professionals, but I am sick and tired of people commenting on how small she is and it's really starting to get to me.
> 
> I feel like I failed her because I couldn't keep her in until term, and now I feel like I am being ridiculed by people on the street about her size. I don't think I'd mind quite so much if I wasn't an obviously petite woman, but surely people can see that perhaps as a small mother, I may not have a giant baby? Anyway, it's really getting me down and I feel so stupid. Friends and family have reassured me but it's making me not want to go out sometimes. I didn't do anything wrong when I was pregnant with Maisie, she just came too early :(

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Hun - please PLEASE don't take these comments to heart. Everyone keeps saying how small my ds is and he was born at 8lbs 8oz and has regained his birth weight, plus a bit more. It's just that people forget how tiny babies actually are... Full stop. It's not aimed at you - it's just what people say. 

When I tell people how heavy ds is, they mostly respond with things like "really? Are you sure??". That comment gets under my skin, like I don't know the weight if my own baby :growlmad: But it's just empty comments - not directed at us really, just a general baby comment. 

Your baby stayed as long as she needed to - she's healthy, she's growing & you're a great & caring mummy doing a fab job. You did not fail at anything! Don't take the general comments to heart. 

Ps - the only time I've known a baby not referred to as small is my friends who was 2 weeks early & weighed 10lb 13oz :shock:


----------



## CertifiedOreo

Alea said:


> Ladies, I need a bit of advice. I'm feeling really down about what I believe to be the silliest thing ever but it's left me in tears on a couple of occasions :(
> 
> As you may remember, Maisie was born ar 34+4. Since regaining her birth weight, she's continued to grow but has remained small, though this has never been of concern. I am a petite woman myself and while my partner is tall, Maisie had obviously taken after me. She's still very much a tiny but healthy little thing and at 7 weeks she weighs a little over 8lbs. As I've said, there's no concern from anyone including medical professionals, but I am sick and tired of people commenting on how small she is and it's really starting to get to me.
> 
> I feel like I failed her because I couldn't keep her in until term, and now I feel like I am being ridiculed by people on the street about her size. I don't think I'd mind quite so much if I wasn't an obviously petite woman, but surely people can see that perhaps as a small mother, I may not have a giant baby? Anyway, it's really getting me down and I feel so stupid. Friends and family have reassured me but it's making me not want to go out sometimes. I didn't do anything wrong when I was pregnant with Maisie, she just came too early :(

I know where you are coming from. My 3 year old was born on time but she was so small. She had to have quite a few appts. She lost weight and it took quite a while to gain back. She was still in newborn diapers at 6+ weeks(my now 4 week old was in size 1 at like 2 1/2 weeks) and everyone kept telling me how small she was, especially her grandma on her dads side who works for CPS!:nope: 
Anyways, I stressed about it a lot and looking back, what a complete waste of time. My daughter is still small and petite but she is healthy. I wish I was more relaxed back then because there is no normal for babies. Don't worry!


----------



## Wishing1010

:hugs: Alea. People don't always exam all the facts in situations and speak before they think. Maisie is doing great, and you are doing amazing!!!


----------



## babyvaughan

My friend lost her two month old son to sids on Wednesday, Tuesday night we were all together bbqing playing with our babies together everything was perfect. They went home and to bed she woke to change him and he was purple and no longer alive :( I cry off and on and just keep thinking of it and it shatters my heart. He was so precious! I'm hosting a balloon send off/candle vigil tonight with my other friend for him I'm nervous I've never done anything like this, I hope it goes well! :/


----------



## Wishing1010

Omg that is terrible :( very sorry to hear that.


----------



## CertifiedOreo

babyvaughan said:


> My friend lost her two month old son to sids on Wednesday, Tuesday night we were all together bbqing playing with our babies together everything was perfect. They went home and to bed she woke to change him and he was purple and no longer alive :( I cry off and on and just keep thinking of it and it shatters my heart. He was so precious! I'm hosting a balloon send off/candle vigil tonight with my other friend for him I'm nervous I've never done anything like this, I hope it goes well! :/

Every moms worst nightmare:nope: so sorry this happened. My best friends family member lost their kid to SIDS also. Its insane how 2-4 months is when it mostly occurs.


----------



## hollyw79

Oh gosh I'm so sorry babyv :nope: that is absolutely heartbreaking :(


----------



## Khatif

babyvaughan said:


> My friend lost her two month old son to sids on Wednesday, Tuesday night we were all together bbqing playing with our babies together everything was perfect. They went home and to bed she woke to change him and he was purple and no longer alive :( I cry off and on and just keep thinking of it and it shatters my heart. He was so precious! I'm hosting a balloon send off/candle vigil tonight with my other friend for him I'm nervous I've never done anything like this, I hope it goes well! :/

I am speechless. I am so sorry. The nightmare and my biggest fear. I am so worry about it all the time.
I hope event go well and you can say good bye. I wish all the strength to your friend.


----------



## Alea

Thank you all so much for your kind words. You've definitely reassured me though I do worry I am being melodramatic. 

Babyvaughn, I am so so sorry to hear of the loss of your friend's baby. Sending lots of love and kind thoughts at this sad time.


----------



## Tasha

Babyvaughan I'm so sorry for you friends loss and yours too. It's beautiful that you did the balloon release. 

My sister fell asleep due to SIDS at 13 weeks. I'm absolutely terrified of it happening to Orion.


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Babyv, that is absolutely devastating! I can't even begin to imagine what your friend is going through right now. This makes me afraid to fall asleep at night for fear that something like this could happen to my baby. I am so very sorry for your loss!


----------



## Rach87

Oh so sorry to hear babyv. How devastating. This terrifies me too, and the fact theres no way to prevent or predict it.


----------



## MKHewson

BabyV that is incredibly horrible news for your friend. I feel heartbroken for her. Life is so fragile. My deepest sympathies for you and of course your friend and family.


----------



## k4th

Babyv - there are no words. So so sorry for your friend. Just the most unimaginable nightmare!


----------



## Alea

Moo smiled for the first time today and I couldn't wait to share it with you all
 



Attached Files:







BnBEdit.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## k4th

Gorgeous alea :)


----------



## Alea

Thank you, k4th.

UK mums - the jumbo packs of Pampers nappies are on 2 for £16 in Tesco. Thought I'd share!


----------



## jbk

My little one turned a month old yesterday
 



Attached Files:







11896208_10103405683195645_7304397718145167130_n.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## hollyw79

Soooo cute jbk!


----------



## Khatif

Ah very sweet Alea! 

Cute baby Jbk!


----------



## MrsB11

I had my baby on 13th July weighing 7lb 10oz

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Rach87

Cute jbk.

Hows everyone settling in to mommyhood? (Or those already a mommy having an extra mini person around the house?)


----------



## k4th

Rach87 said:


> Cute jbk.
> 
> Hows everyone settling in to mommyhood? (Or those already a mommy having an extra mini person around the house?)

Loving it :thumbup:

Had a hectic day yesterday between feeding ds through a growth spurt, a shopping trip with dd to buy school shoes (she starts school in September) and an afternoon of baking cookies & making cards for dd's preschool because today is her last day. Didn't get my cuddles in with ds until the evening - but being a mummy is just the best thing ever <3 

How are you finding it rach?

Congrats mrsb!! :)


----------



## poppy

Hey girls! I was thinking of beginning a July mums group in the baby section, so we can all keep in contact in our journeys.


----------



## hollyw79

We do have a group set up on Facebook.. Just pm me if you want to be added! :hugs:


----------



## Tasha

I think one on here would be good too. I know at least one person on this thread doesn't have Facebook and I want to keep in touch with you all


----------



## CertifiedOreo

I'm finally getting into the swing of having two kids, thank god its gotten better! I can't wait for Olivia to be more interactive, can't wait to see how my two girls will interact!


----------



## babyvaughan

Yes we should start a thread on baby section. I'll join the fb group too! 

My son is finally sleeping 3-4hrs at a time at night its been so nice!! 5 1/2 weeks of no sleep was so hard!


----------



## CertifiedOreo

Speaking of sleep, my little one sleeps like 5-6 hr stretches at night and usually sleeps from 9pm-9am! SO nice.


----------



## Alea

I'm interested in having a new thread made!


----------



## Rach87

K4th glad its going great with 2! Sounds busy!

I had a rough first month. She was not content ever. But I think she had back to back gtowth spurts. Btwn our 2 week and 4 week check ups she grew 2 inches! Shes been much better the last 2 weeks and sleeps anywhere from 5-7.5 hrs straight at night. So thankful for that!!! Shes starting to smile and make cute excited noises so its getting more fun :)

I'll join a baby group :D


----------



## babyvaughan

You guys are so lucky with that sleep, he only would sleep 1.5 hrs max for the first 5 weeks it was so hard. He was upset during day all due to his tummy issues. Soon as those were fixed he sleeps mostly 3hrs with an occasional 4hrs but to me it feels like 8hrs after going so long with no sleep. I feel so bad for him though cause I know he wanted sleep I took him to the doctors 4 times before they figured out what was wrong!! :/ 

He's 15lbs & 6 weeks old growing to fast!!


----------



## Rach87

Oh babyv that sounds super rough. How big was he at birth? 15 lbs! I think delilahs about 10/11 lbs. If youre BF that is some super milk you have!


----------



## hollyw79

Jewell is 5 weeks and she only weights 8 1/2 lbs :rofl: she was 6'8 at birth.. Dropped to 6'3 initially and is now the 8 1/2 :)


----------



## babyvaughan

Yes I'm breastfeeding but I mostly pump, I was overfeeding him without knowing that's why he is so big but I've cut him back and he's gaining the right amount per day now lol he was 8.4 at birth dropped to 7.11 it scared me so I fed him like crazy to get his weight up. His 2 week apt the doc said he was chunky butt and I could feed him up to 6 oz she was wrong that was way to much for his age. At 5 wks he was 14.6 lbs, we saw a different doctor who told us 4 oz every 3-4hrs since doing that he only gained an oz a day before he was gaining 3oz a day! :/ makes me sad he was tiny one week and huge the next!


----------



## k4th

Hope everyone is doing well :)

Poppy very kindly set up a baby group for us all. I wasn't sure if everyone has the link so I'm just sharing it do we can all keep in touch!!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/parenting-groups/2335779-july-2015-mommies-group.html


----------



## Tasha

I thought it had gone quiet x


----------



## RaquelDee

^ Ha ha. Me too, Tasha.


----------

